# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  اموت واحيــــا بك... " قصة اماراتيه منقولة "

## Taka

اول شي بقوله اني انا ماقدر ادخل كل يوم فبحط مليون جزء كل ما ادخل
.
.
.
.
.
وهذي هي الشخصيات..

عايلة حمد الكتبي..
حمد(ابو خالد): الابو .. متقاعد... وهو من العين اصلا.. طبعه ناري..يعني عصبي درجة اولى...
موزة (ام خالد): الام.. ربة منزل طبعا..ومن الشارجة...حارّة بعد وتحب عيالها يمشون سيده..يعني ماعندها خربطان... وتعتبر الوحيده اللي تعرف تتفاهم وتقنع الشايب (ابو خالد)..
خالد: الابن البكر.. 32سنه ..يشتغل ضابط في الشرطة... متزوج من بنت عمه محمد.. ميرة.. وعنده ولدين...حمد (11 سنه) .. ومحمد (9 سنين)...وبنت وحده اسمها شما وعمرها 5 سنين..
ناصر: 29 سنه.. يشتغل مهندس في شركة مقاولات.. متزوج من اخت ربيعة الروح بالروح..حمده..وعنده بنت وحده (لطيفة) وعمرها 9 سنين... وولد اسمه سهيل (7 سنين) ..
عليا: 26 سنه.. متزوجه من ولد خالها فيصل من اربع سنين...وعندها بنت.. سلامة (3 سنين) وهي حامل في الشهر التاسع في الوقت الحالي..يعني موصّل...وساكنه في الشارجة...
عبد الله: 24 سنه..هذا شعلة حماس البيت... والمحبوب من الكل..بس غايب حاليا لانه يدرس طب في امريكا... ومازال يحظر الماجستير...يعني غايب عن البيت حاليا...ومحيّر بنت عمه محمد..عنود..
حصة: اصغر من عبد الله بسنتين يعني 22.. وتدرس بالجامعه على وشك انها تتخرج.. ومازالت غير مرتبطة..
نورة: اصغر من حصة بسنه..عمرها 21 وتدرس بالجامعه بعد..وباقي لها سنه ونص عن التخرج....غير مرتبطه... وهي اخر العنقود...

----

عايلة محمد الكتبي.. وهي النقيض لعايلة حمد... عايلة حمد ناس تقليديين وكل شي عندهم منقوود.. يعني راصّين على عيالهم رصّة..اما عايلة محمد..صح انهم حشام بس شوي فاجين لعيالهم روسهم...يعني فريي...

محمد (بو سلطان): الاخو الاصغر لحمد... وهو انسان هادئ ويحب سوالف الشباب...صاحب شركة مقاولات..بس موكل ولده البكر سلطان عليها...
عزة (ام سلطان) : انسانة تحب الكلام والسوالف..مثل ريلها.. وماتقطع ربايعها واهلها ابد دايما تسيّر عليهم ويسيرون عليها من كثر ما سوالفها حلوه..
سلطان: الابن البكر... مهندس ومسؤول عن شركة مقاولات ابوه.. وعمرة 29 مثل ناصر.. ويشتغلون مع بعض.. وهو متزوج من بنت خالته مريم...وعنده ثلاث اولاد .
حميد: 27 سنه.. متزوج من وحده من معارفهم اسمها منى ..ويايب منها بنت وحده ويشتغل في الدفاع ..
خليفة: 24 سنه.. عازب.. ويدرس مع عبد الله ولد عمه حمد في امريكا..بس هو تخصصه كمبيوتر ...
عنود: 22 سنه.. محيرة لولد عمها عبد الله... فرفوشية وحلوه .. وتدرس في الجامعة مع حصة ونورة ... وبتتخرج قريب...
حمدان: 20 سنه.. يدرس في التقنية..وباقي له سنتين .. وهو خقاق بسبب وسامته... بس طيب وراعي سوالف..


عايلة هلال السويدي.. (الشارجة) ... عايلة متروسة بنات... وماعندهم غير ولدين..
هلال ( بو فيصل): انسان هادي..يشتغل في المحكمة.. ومتدين وايد...
شيخة (ام فيصل): حرمة طيبة وعلى نياتها... وتحب عيالها حب غريب... وماتقصر فيهم...
فيصل: ريال شخصية وله كلمة 28 سنه... متزوج عليا بنت عمته موزة.. وماخذ منصب في الجمارك..
آمنة: 26 سنه.. متزوجه ولد عمها مايد.. وساكنه عدال بيت اهلها...
شيخة: 24 سنه.. تشتغل مستشفى ... وغير متزوجه...شخصيتها هادية جدا..
سعيد: 23 سنه.. متخرج من التقنية ويشتغل في الاتصالات...وهو خلوق ومتدين والله عاطنه جمال وملاحة.. مرح وايد وشخصيته حلوه..
فاطمة: 17 سنه ..ثانوية عامة ... هالانسانة مينونه..يعطيها الواحد عمر اكبر من عمرها الحالي... اكّييلة كتب..بس تحصل وقت دايما تغلس على الكل واطفربهم... بس مع ذلك محبوبة جدا وماتصير القعدة بدونها..
التوام منى ومنال: 15 سنه...يدرسن في الجامعة.. بس كل وحده شخصيتها مختلفة عن الثانية...منى حشيم وطيبة..بس منال مكاارة وشيطانة...


==================
بعد التفصيل نبدا بالقصة...
بسم الله ..

----------


## Taka

الجزء الاول
---------------------
كان حصة ونورة ...الاخوات اللي مايتفارقن.. يالسات في حجرة حصة.. يسولفن عن الجامعة وخرابيطها بما ان محد بنات غيرهن في البيت..والباقي شباب... وامهن لاهية ويا يارتها..وحريم خوانهن لاهيات كل وحده فبيتها..
حصة: افف منه هالدكتور..نوروه والله قاهرني... تصدقين اليوم حسبني غياب بعد؟!
نورة: شو هذا انتي من اول والكورس وانتي غياب..!!!... متى سجلج حظور بالله عليج؟
حصة: خسّه الله هو يسابق البنات... وانا سايرة الا اشتري ماي والمصيبة هو شافني وانا سايرة اشتري..رديت وحصلته مسجلني غياب... بس جي نحاسة فيه مب عند حد....
نورة: ماعليه ..لا تتاخرين انتي يوم تحيدينه يدور الا سبب عليج...
سكتت حصة وهي متظايقة... تخاف تحرمن في مساق على اخر كورس لها.. ويتسبب في انه ياخرها كورس كامل بسبب نحاسة الدكتور.. فجاه قالت نورة
نورة: اخبرج...تراني ميتة يوع.. مايندرابها البشكارة شو مسوية عشا...
حصة: ماعليه اذا ماعيبج بنطرش المطعم...
نورة: لا والله؟ ثرج ناوية تيبين آخرتي..ناسية هزبة ابوية اخر مرة يوم سوتها فيني البشكارة وراحت ترقد وتميت انا اتريا راعي المطعم؟؟
حصة: ههههههههه هي والله .اسميه كسر له السيكل حليله وتم الهندي متخبل مب عارف شو صايرله... زين ما لمج بكففف انتي بعد...
نورة: هههههههههههاي حليلي... والله تميت اصيح.. اصلا حتى لو اتصلت له ماظني ايي بيتنا...ماخذ مقلب وحليلة...
حصة: هههههه مششكلة ابويه والله... على ادناة الدوون يعصب... بس تعرفين شومشتهية؟ مكرونة بالباشاميل..
نورة: سكتي لو يسمعج حمدان بيينا طاير..تحيدينه يموت فيها...
حصة: وانتي ليش حاطه دوبج من دووبه؟!!...دومج ظالمتنه حليله ...والله انه حبوب...
نورة: هي حتى انج داهنه سيرة واتبزينه وتخقينه..عشان جي طيب وياج...هذا حمدانوه ماتعرفينه انتي..
في هاللحظة العنوود اقتحمت عليهن الحجره وهي ادز الباب...
عنود: هووووووووووود ياهل البيت... السلام عليكن بنات عمي...اسميه بيتكم مقبرة ...دومه فاظي ويزيغ..
نورة: وعليج السلام بنت العم..هلا والله....وبعدين هبي هباج الله لا تفاولين على بيتج المستقبلي...
عنود: لا فديتج الا اسوي سوالف..شخباركن؟
حصة: بخيير ربج الا بخير..وشحال عمي وحرمه المصون واخوانج كلهم؟
عنود: والله يشقحون.... ايه نوروه.. ماجني سمعت طاري اخوية فديته علسانج؟ شو عندج تحشين فيه؟
نورة وهي تتصنع البراءة وماسكة ظحكتها....
نورة: لا افا عليج انا بس كنت اقول اني اتمنى ان حمدان موجود لاني ناوية اسوي مكرونه بالباشاميل.. عشان ياكل منها بس...
حصة: يامكرج انتي....ماعليج منها كانت تسب...
عنود: ادريبها والله ماتمر علي حركاتها..احين بقوم ازقرة ترا هو موصلني...
حصة: افاا..عيل ماقرب بيتفاول...فظيحة...
عنود: لا حصووه الا من اهل البيت هو..بعدين هو مستعيل بيسير عند ربعه...وانا الا قلت له فرني بيت عمي..ياختي لاعت جبدي من بيتنا كله شباب وانا وحيده بينهم...غصصصة....
حصة: عادي وحياتج تعالي سكني في قسم عبد الله..
عنود من يابوا طاري عبد الله احمرن خدودها.... بس خبالها مايودرها..
عنود: والله حصوه؟ فديتج ياربي ادري انج تحبيني....
نورة: لا حبيبتي..استريحي فبيتكم... نحن مب مستعدين لاستقبالج بعدنا...
عنود: نوروه حلي عن سماي... ادري انكن تسولفن بس والله حلت لي الفكرة..طبعا مابسكن في قسم عبد الله.. بس في غرفة وحدة منكن...اهلي مابيقولون لا....
نورة: غبية يا ناس...شو تبين العثرة؟ بابا..اللي عندكم واللي متعوده عليه فبيتكم مايمشي عندنا... عيشي حياتج والله فبيتكم لاحقة على الشقا والمنقوود وكلمة لا فبيتنا...
عنود حست بظيجة نورة....لانها اكثر وحده لايعة جبدها من هالوضع فالبيت..فحبت تلطف الجو..
عنود: وايه فديت ريلي..لو يحبسني فحجره ويقولي لا توايقين من الدريشة...والاكل بيدخلونه لج من فتحة في الباب... بقوله حاظرين من العين اليمنى قبل اليسرى...
نورة وحصه فجن حلوجهن...اول مره عنود تتفدى اخوهن بلا مستحى جدامهن..صح انهن نفس الخوات بس عنود دومها كانت تستحي حتى من طاري عبد الله....
عنود يوم شافت ملامحهن نقعت من الظحك .. قالت لهن:
عنود: قومن ننزل تحت اكيد عمي وصل من عزبته وعموه يت من عند يارتها....حصه ونورة لبسن شيل بيضا..
لانهن يعرفن ان حمدان بيمر ياخذ عنود في أي وقت...
وفعلا اول مانزلت حصلن الشايب يالس في الصالة يطالع الاخبار..سلمت عنود على عمها وحبت راسها... طبعا هو ماقصر وياها بالتراحيب..غالية على قلبة..
ابو خالد: يامرحبا والله بمن يانا.... شحالج بنتي وشحال ابوج واهلج كلهم..
عنود: بخير عمي يطولي بعمرك...كلهم بخير وسهاله...يسلموون عليك ..
ابو خالد: الله يسلمهم وياج من الشر..وراج بنتي ماتينا دوم.؟ مانشوفج الا في السنه حسنه..
عنود: فديتك عمي والله الود ودي بس الجامعه والتعب ونحن اخر كورس مابقى شي عن التخرج..وانا اتلاقى ويا البنات في الجامعه...
ابو خالد: هي..ياحيكن عيل...منو يابج؟ لايكون يايه ويا الدريول؟
ملامح بو خالد بدت تبين فيها العصبية...هذي عادته..يعصب من مجرد فكره....
عنود: لا والله عمي يايبني حمدان...
بو خالد: زين عيل...اتصليبه خليه ايي يتعشى عندنا...
عنود: ان شاء الله عمي احين بتصلبه..
نورة في هاللحظة اداركت الموضوع..وصاصرت بنت عمها:
نورة: لا تفكرين اطلعين موبايلج جدام ابويه ...والله بينقد عليج..اتصلي من تيلفون الصالة..
عنود: هي والله زين ذكرتيني...
نشت عنود بتتصل بحمدان...وراحت نورة للمطبخ وهي ناوية تسوي اللي مشتهيتنه اختها حصه..وتمت حصه ويا ابوها تهمز ريولة..
في هاللحظات يتهم ام خالد..طالعه من حجرتها متسبحة.. ويلست عدال شيبتها...وسلمت على العنود...ورحبت بها..
ام خالد: حصة وين اختج؟ لايكون راقده لين الحين؟
حصة: حليلها ياماية تعابل في المطبخ وين ترقد..!..
اام خالد: هي ياحيها عيل يوم مب راقده..
بو خالد: عنود شو قال اخوج؟
عنود: عمي حمدان يسلم عليك ويستسمح منك..يقول هو احين بعيد عن البيت ومتواعد ويا ربعه..بس وصاني نخليلة عشا وبيي عندنا عقب بيتعشا هني...
بو خالد: براية يوم ويا ربعه مسموح... حصة وين العيال عيل؟ ماشفتهم اليوم..ووين الحرمات؟
حصة: ابوية ترا حمده وعيالها عند اهلها..لانه ناصر بيبات فبوظبي...اما ميرة فبيتها ..واظني الا بترقدهم احين عليهم مدارس...وعقب يمكن تينا هني..
اام خالد: ابوج ترا مايصبر بلاهم..والعيال يوم عليهم مدارس مانشوفهم.. ايون متاخر وهبابهم الا يلعبون شوي ويدرسون ويتعشون عقب سبوح ورقاد.. وهاي حالتهم كل يوم...يالله يالله نشوفهم...
عنود: نفس حالتنا والله عموه... حليلهم الله ينجحهم..
ام خالد: هي والله يابنتي... مانلحق عليهم الا الصبح قبل مايسيرون المدارس ...ويدي.!..حصيص.!!!!. وراج ما تقومين تحطين لابوج عشاه؟ تحيدينه عشاه غير عنا... قومي فديتج حطيلة عشاه بيقوم يرقد..
حصه: ان شاء الله امايه... يالله عنود خانوم..قومي عاونيني..

دخلت المطبخ وهن يسولفن وحصلن نورة حالتها حاله قاعدة تتفنن في الباشاميل... حطت حصة عشا ابوها في صينية وراحت توديه.. وقعدت عنود ويا نورة تسولف وياها...
عنود: نوروووه... شخبار عليا...احيدها موصّل..ماربت؟
نورة: والله من يومين ماسمعنا عنها مايندرابها الشينه جان ماسوتها وربّت...
عنود : حليلها ربي يسهل عليها...وراها ماتي تيلس عندكم لين ماتطلع من الاربعين؟
نورة: ودها هي...الا فيصل مايصبر عنها تحيدينه...بعدين خالي وحرمته مب مقصرين وياها الصراحه..مريحينها وايد..
عنود: يعني بتربي هناك..... وانتوا طبعا بتسيرون لها يوم بتربي...!
نورة: طبعا... قولي ان شاء الله تربي الاربعاء عشان نتم عندها خميس وجمعه...
عنود: وليش اقول ان شاء الله....منو عندج هناك؟ والا شايفة لج شوفة؟
تقعد عنود تغومز لنورة وتغلس عليها...ونورة تظحك ..وويهها محمر..
نورة: عندي اختي حبيبتي ويا ويهج المعفن انتي...خوزي عني لا اخرب الباشاميل بعدين شو بيفجني من لسان اخوج...!!!
عنود : ياعيني ياعيني..انتي ماخذه دكتوراه بتغييير المواضيع...بس ماعليه بخليج هالمره... وان شاااء الله يقتنع عمي تقعدين اسبوع عندهم مب الا خميس وجمعه...
نورة بدون ماتقدر تمنع نفسها...
نورة: آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين من بؤك لباب السما...
وقعدن يظحكن ويسولفن لين ماخلصت البشاميل.. ..وصوا البشكارة تحط العشا وترتبه وتعزل من كل شي لحمدان... وطلعن للصالة.. وحصلن خالد وحرمته ميرة قاعدين ويا العيوز ام خالد وحصه... ويسولفوون..عنود سارت تسلم عليهم... اما نورة راحت تبدل ثيابها عن ريحة المطبخ... ويوم نزلت تعشوا رباعه. والعيوز راحت ترقد.. وخالد وحرمته بعد ساروا بيتهم... وتمن البنات في الصالة يطالعن التلفزيون.. في هالوقت ياهن حمدان...
حمدان: السلامو عليكوو صبايا....كيفكوووووووووون...؟
عنود وحصه: وعليكم السلام هلا والله...
نورة: وعليك السلام.... اثرن بعقلك لبنانيات المحلات؟؟ اشوفك تحيس لسانك.!!
حمدان: جب انتي يا وجه الشؤم... عنبوج ياي بيتكم قولي مرحبا الساع بولد عمي...ماباخذج ترا عقب..!
نورة: ههههههههههههه ثرني طايحه فجبد اهلية جان بترياك تاخذني... روح روح... بعدين لا تقول عنبووج..والاوالا بوعيلك الشايب بقووله انك تسبه...
حمدان: لالا دخيلج...كله ولا شايبكم من ينش مسك العصا تحت فراشة..
البنات كلهن تناقعن من الظحك لانهن يعرفن بو خالد ماعنده كاني ماني... وشديد بشكل غريب..
حمدان: تظحكن على عمي ماعليكن انزين... حصه..فديت بنت عمي..وين عشاية؟ اكيد مسوتلي عشا سنع...
نورة وهي متغيظة..
نورة: احم احم.... شيختك نورة مسوية الباشاميل اليوم... وما بييبلك منها الا يوم تردلي اعتباري..
حمدان بدا يتمصلح..
حمدان: ياحافظ عالشيخة نورة اللي طبخت اليوم...عيل تعرفين ذاك الفلم اللي بعده مانزل..؟ اللي تصيحين تبينه؟
نورة بطلت عيونها وكلها اهتمام..
نورة: هي ...بلاه..؟
حمدان: تعرفين اني حصلته في المحل اليوم؟ بس دي في دي...
نورة: ليييييييييييش مايبته انزييين بشغلة على اللاب توب ويا هالراس...؟!ّ
حمدان: افا عليج ..وانا انسى بنت عمي..؟ اندوج السويش روحي دوريه في السياره..تراني فريته الا جي ومادري وين طاح...دوريه...
على طوول طيراان نورة خذت السويش وطارت صوب سيارة حمدان وقعدت ادور...
حمدان: حصه ماعليج امر حطيلي العشا بسرعة يوعااااااااااان..
حصة: تامر امر ..ماطلبت...دقيقه..
ويابوله العشا وكل الباشاميل وشبع والآنسة نورة بعدها ماردت.. فوق العشر دقايق وهي ادور الفلم... واخر شي ردت وهي متظايقه... ووقفت على راس حمدان...
نورة: حمدان... وين السي دي.؟ ماحصلته ...وين فارنه...
حمدان باستهبال
حمدان: ماحصلتييه؟؟ اووووووووووه نسيت... ثرني ماشريته لكن قلت بشتريه عقب يوم بتاكد من الاسم...
نورة: شوووووووووووووو؟؟؟
وتموا حمدان وحصه وعنود يتظاحكون على نورة اللي كلت المقلب من حمدان... وهي متظايقة انه انقص عليها... بس كسرت خاطر حمدان في النهاية..
حمدان: ولا يهمج بنت عمي..وراااسج اول ماينزل بخذه لج..
نورة: ماريد منك شي...مشكور..
حمدان: افاااا تزعلين عليه انا عاد؟
نورة: لا والله؟ اصلا اذا مازعلت منك انته من منو بزعل عيل؟؟ انته دومك اطفربي...
حمدان: مابترظين؟ ... ياخي دوريلج دراام زين؟ ...
مسكت نورة المخده وقعدت تظربه بها..وهو ميت من الظحك عليها.... ومرت ساعه عقب ترخصوا هو وعنود وساروا بيتهم...والبنات قفلن الباب وسارن حجرهن يرقدن..

يتبع

----------


## Taka

الجزء الثاني

كانت نورة تلبس عباتها يوم يوم يتها حصه. الصبح..
حصة: صباح الخير...خلصي... بنتاخر...
نورة: هلا حصيص... ماتشوفيني مخلصه بس بلبس نعالي وبنزل...
خلتها حصة ونزلت عنها عند شوابها..وسلمت عليهم .. وسلمت على اخوها خالد وحرمته.. الصبح الوقت اللي تتيمع فيه عايلة محمد الكتبي... لازم كلهم يكونون موجودين من كبيرهم لين صغيرهم..ويلست حصة عدال امها..
خالد: ها ابويه شو قررت؟ بتسير المزرعة اليوم والا انا اسير عنك؟
بو خالد: سير انته واتصلي من هناك... انا بسير اشوف البوش ...
ام خالد: زين عيل بسير وياك بشوف الحلال...
العيال حمد ومحمد وشما (عيال خالد) ..قاعدين يشربون حليب وعيونهم كل شوي وتسكر وويووههم كئيبة بسبب نشة الصبح ... وقعد الشايب وعيوزه يظحكون عليهم ويسولفون وياهم.. وحصه كل شوي اطالع ساعتها...تخاف تتاخر.... بما انها اخر كورس صار عندها هوس الحرمان والغياب ...ماتتحمل تعيد كورس عشان مساق كامل ويفوتها التخرج...
في هالوقت نزلت نورة متكشخه وريحه عطرها شاله الدنيا.... سلمت على شيّابها وخالد ويلست حذال ميرة حرمت خالد...
خالد: نوروه..!!... شو هذا ريحة عطرج شالة البقعه؟!... متسبحتبه انتي؟ ناسية انج بتركبين ويا دريول؟
انصدمت نورة من هالتهجم الفجائي على الصبح.... وفي خاطرها تقول اصبحنا واصبح الملك لله....
نورة: خالد هو ريحته قوية..والا انا مارشيت غير شوي والله....وبعدين العطر شوي وبيطيير ماعليك من ريحته احين...!
ام خالد: صدقه اخوج... عيب بنتي انتي بتركبين ويا ريال... شلي عطرج في الشنطه وياج وتعطري هناك عند البنات.. ..والحين قومي بدلي عباتج وشيلتج بسرعه ...
نورة التفتت لحصة تستنجد..بس حصه عطتها نظرة كانها تقولها خلصينا لا تماطلين اكثر وقومي بدلي..
نورة: ان شاء الله امايا...
وركبت فوق لغرفتها وهي تتحرطم... بدلت عباتها وشيلتها بسرعه ونزلت... واول مانزلت قالت لحصه ..
نورة: يالله حصه.. جان ماتبين تتاخرين...روحناااا...
بو خالد: وين تبين ماتريقتي...
نورة: ماريد ابويه بتاخر عالمحاظرة..
خالد: اونها زعلت من رمستي...
خالد انسان طيب وحبوب بس مثل ابووه..حاار ومايرضى بالغلط...
نورة: لا خالد مازعلت... بس والله بنتاخر وبتريق عقب في الجامعه... فمان الله..
حصة: امايا ترانا بنرد الساعه 3..لا تشغلون الدريول.. فمان الله..
الكل: الله يحفظكن...
راحن حصة ونورة مع الدريول والبشكارة للجامعة.. وكل وحده راحت كلاساتها على اساس يتلاقن في الرسبشن الساعة 3 .. وفي البيت بعد ماراحوا كلهم وتموا الشواب...يرن تيلفون الصالة..وتروح له ام خالد وترد عليه..
ام خالد: السلام عليكم مرحبا...
فيصل: مرحبااا الساع عمتي وعليج السلام..شحالج فديتج؟
ام خالد: يامرحبا والله بفيصل..شحالك ولدي؟ وشحال عليا واهلك كلهم؟
فيصل: بخير يسرج حالهم.انتوا شو احوالكم؟
ام خالد: مانشكي باس ياولدي...الا مشتاقين لشوفتكم... مابتيب علاية تربي عندنا؟
فيصل: ههههههههه اول شي انا ماصبر عنها الصراحه ..ثاني شي خلاص طاف الوقت احين...عمووه انا متصلج عشان اقولج ترا علايه ربت اليوم الصبح...تستحقين سلامتها..
ام خالد: ويدي؟ متى ربت وجي ماتقولي بفزعلها.؟!...وشحالها احين وشو يابت؟
فيصل: والله ياعموه مابغيت اروعج عليها... بتعزرين على الشايب يمسك خط الفجر وانا مابغيت لكم العثرة... قلت يوم بتربي ببشركم بتونا بالراحات...ويسرج حالها علايه يابت ولد وسميناه هلال على ابويه...
ام خالد: يازيين هالبشااره ياولدي يتربى فعزك ان شاء الله..وتستحق سلامتها انته بعد...
فيصل: الله يسلمج ويسلم غاليج ان شاء الله... بخليج عموه وسلمي على عمي وبشريه..ونتريا وصولكم قريب..
ام خالد: افا عليك..هذي بنتي حشاشة يوفي احين بقوله يوديني صوبكم..
فيصل: حياكم الله عموه وهاا عن السرعه...
ام خالد: ياولدي انا اروحي اتروع من السرعه...خلاص اول مانوصل دبي بنتصلك وبنتخبر عن مكانكم..
فيصل: على خير ان شاء الله .. تامرينا بشي؟
ام خالد: لا فديتك سلامتك وسلملي على علايه وابوك وامك واهلك كلهم..
فيصل: تامرين امر انتي...فمان الله..
ام خالد: الله وياك ابويه...
راحت ام خالد صوب شيبتها وخبرته بالسالفه... فاتصل الشايب بخالد وخبره انه مابيسير العزبه بيسير صوب الشارجه بيلوفون عليا.. وعلى جي عزموا الشواب يروحون ويخونون في البنات...اللي مايدرن عن اختهم شي...
اول ماوصلوا الشواب مستشفى قاسم استقبلهم فيصل وسلم عليه ووصلهم لين الغرفه..
بو خالد وهو يدخل الغرفه
بو خالد وام خالد: السسسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته...
ام فيصل: يامرحبا الساع وعليكم السلام والرحمه..قرربوووا...
راحت ام خالد تسلم على ام فيصل..وعليا اللي كانت نايمه نشت يوم سمعت صوت ابوها... ويا بو خالد لوا على بنته وحبها على راسها... صحيح هو عصبي وحار لكن كله ولا بناته...يغليهن اكثر من الشباب...
بو خالد: شحالج يابنتي؟ الحمد لله عالسلامه ومبروك ماياااج...
عليا: الله يسلمك يابووويه شحالكم انتوا وشو حال اهل البيت كلهم؟
بو خالد: بخير وعافيه انتي لاتحاتين حد...
ام خالد بعد مالوت على بنتها وسلمت عليها..
ام خالد: ها بنتي شو هباتج؟ تعبانه؟
عليا: لا انا بخير الغاليه لا تحاتيني... ارتحت بشوفتكم والله...
ام فيصل.: ويدي يلسوا تفاولوا بلاكم واقفين..قرب بو خالد ...ام خالد تعالي ذوقي هالهريسة الغاوية...
وقعدت ام فيصل تعزم من كل شي وتقرب .... وفيصل يالس عدال حرمته ويسولف وياها...
وكانت الساعه تقريبا تسع ونص يوم سمعوا دق عالباب.. وطلع فيصل وبعد شوي رد دخل يقول لعليا...
فيصل: سعيد ياي علايه يبا يسلم عليج..
لبست عليا شيلتها البيضا ... ودخل عليهم ريال طول وعرض ووسامه مب عند حد...واحلى مافيه عيونه العسلية الناعسة...
سعيد: السسلام عليكم... اوه اوه.. عمتي وشيبتها عندنا؟؟ يامرحبا والله باهل العين...
ويروح يسلم عليهم ويحب كل واحد على راسه .. ابو خالد اللي مايداني حد يقوله شيبه...
ابو خالد: شاب راسك ولد هلال جان انا شيبه...
تم سعيد ميت عليه من الظحك...لانه يدريبه يمزح ويسولف وياه..صد صوب عليا
سعيد: ها عليا..الحمد لله عالسلامه...طاع ويهج والله تقولون ساحره بسم الله...
فيصل: احلى من شيفتك يالهرم...
عليا: هههههههههه الله يسلمك ياسعيد.. ولو اني ادريبك تمزح ..بطوفها لك..
سعيد:ههههههههههاي طيبه مستويه .. وانته فيصل بلاك؟ اسولف ويا بنت عمتي حبيبتي..
فيصل متغيظ صدق من هالكلمه...
فيصل: حبتك القراده قول آمين.. قم منيييه اجلب ويهك..
سعيد وهو ميت من الظحك : ههههههههههههاي ياخي عمتي اللي حبيبتي مب حرمتك..عافان الله... عاد شوف... تبا الصدق انا مترخص من دوامي ياي اشوف ولي العهد هلال الثاني... وينه؟
ام خالد: هي والله صدق ماشفته ...
سعيد: ان ماطلع يشبهني يا عليا ياويلج..بروح الحضانه وببدل به ويا ياهل ثاني...
ام فيصل: يشبهك يابوك يشبهك...بلاك كلت الحرمه.. تعال ايلس تفاول ويا بو خالد..صدق ماتستحي...
سعيد: خليني اشوف ولي العهد وارتاح انه يشبهني..بعدين شايبنا له يلسه ثانيه..
تنرفز بو خالد..
بو خالد: ان قلت شايب بهيسك هالعصا هاا تشووفها؟...
سعيد : هههههههههههاي فديتك والله ياعمي افا عليك بس انته اصلا شباب اكثر عني انا.. ولايهمك بس اسوي سوالف عليك...
ام خالد: اسميك ربشة ياسعيد.. ماتقوولون ريال وتشتغل...ماشاء الله عليك...!
سعيد: والله اني فرحان بشوفت هل العين عشان جي مرتبش..وييين فوووق الثلاث شهور ماشفتكم ولا انتوا تون صوبنا..
ام خالد: والله انته اخف عنا..وراك ماتي تسلم علينا؟..
سعيد: والله الود ودي مب الا كل يوم اييكم..الا اسكن عندكم بعد... بس الدوام الله يقطعه..
عليا اللي فاهمه على اللي في خاطر سعيد..تذكرت خواتها وبالاخص نوره.. لانها كانت متاكده من انها هي اللي يفكر بها سعيد ...
عليا: امايه عيل وين البنات؟ ليش مايبتوهن؟
سعيد فز قلبه وبين على ملامحه الاهتمام وعيونه متعلقه بعمته... وهو يقول في خاطره..دخييلج قولي انهن يايات في الطريج...قولي انهن يايات ويا خالد والا ناصر.....
ام خالد: والله يابنتي البنات في الجامعه ولا يدرن اصلاانج ربيتي... وبيردن الساعه 3 الظهر.... وماظني ابوج يخليهن اين بلايه.. وانا تراني خلاص يييتج احين..
زعل سعيد من خاطره...شو يعني؟؟ مابشووف نورة؟؟ ياربي شو هالحظ النحس.. التفت صوب عليا وويهه كئيب كانه يترجاها... عليا قولي شي دخيلج...
عليا: لا امايه حرام انا اروحي ابا اشوفهن...اكيد خالد وناصر بيوونا عقب... خليهن اين وياهم...
ام خالد: والله الشور شور ابوج هذوها يالس شاوريه...
وقعدت عليا وفيصل وام فيصل يقنعون في بو خالد اللي معصلق... بنات بدون امهن يفزعن لين الشارجه لاااااا... وهم يحاولووون وياه بالعقل انهن ويا اخوانهن واهلهم مب حد غريب.. بس سعيد اللي تم قلبه يتابع النقاشات هاي ماادخل في السالفه... اذا شافوه متلهف لييتهن بيقولون لااااااااااا هالولد يبا يشوف بناتها وذيج الساعه صدق بيمنعونهن من السيره نهائيا..على شان جي مادخل وسوا نفسه مب مهتم....لين ماتحقق مراده..واقتنع بو خالد ان البنات ايين صوبهم مع حد من اخوانهن...لانه ماحب يكسر بخاطر بنته عليا...
سعيد بغا يطير من الفرحه بس تصرف بطبيعيه ..ويوم يابوا هلال ولي العهد على قولته ارتبش عليه صدق....كان يشبهه تقريبا ولو انه ملامحه ماتبين عدل...بس ياخذ منه شبه ومبين انه بيطلع عليه... وعقب مايلس شوي وياهم ترخص عنهم ورد لدوامه... وبو خالد وام خالد تغدوا فبيت بو فيصل..وعقب ردوا العين.


يتبع

----------


## Taka

كأنه القصه في المكان الغلط
مادري
المهم بكمل

----------


## Taka

الجزء الثالث

كانت نورة تتريا حصة في الرسبشن... وبعد خمس دقايق دخلت حصه وياها عنود بنت عمهن..شالات كتبهن ومبين عليهن التعب...
عنود وحصه: السلام عليج..
نورة: وعليكن السلام ....اتصلتي حصه بالدريول؟
حصة: لا..انا قلت انتي بتتصلين لانج بالعاده توصلين قبلي..
نورة: احين بسير اتصله... وانتي عنود منو بييبج؟
عنود: اذا ماعندج مانع نورة خانوم بسير وياكن...قايله لامي..برد وياكن البيت بشتغل ويا حصه على البروجكت
نورة: افا عليج حرمة الغالي حياج الله ويانا...
عنود فقط ويهها خصوصا ان البنات سمعنها ..وهي اللي ماكانت مخبرة حد انها محيرة اومخطوبة...
عنود: الله يحييج بنت العم... يالله سيري اتصلي عشان مانبطي... انا وحده ميته من اليوع ماتغديت..
حصة: ولا انا والله...
نورة : اكيد مخلين لنا غدا في البيت...برايكن بسير اتصل...

اول ماردن البنات البيت انصدمن بفظاوته....البيت هادي وفااظي ..مب بالعاده..!!...
نورة: بسم الله وين اهل البيت؟!..
عنود: اصلا دوم بيتكم جي فاظي..توج حسيتي عليه؟
حصه: لا صدقها الجو هادي اليوم..وين ساروا..؟
نورة: خليهم الشيبان احيدهم بيسيرون العزبه الصبح اكيد رقدوا...وقوم خالد فبيتهم... بسير ابدل ثيابي انا..
راحت نورة ولحقنها البنات يبدلن ثيابهن.. عنود خذت ثياب من كبت حصه ..ونزلن عقب لغرفة الطعام.. يلسن نورة وعنود يشربن جاهي حمر وراحت حصه تقول للبشكارة تحط الغدا...ويوم ردت كان ويهها معتفس.وتفكر..وبالها مشغول..
عنود: بلاج الحبيبة؟ بشو تفكرين؟
حصه: مادري بهالبشكارة خربطتلي رمسات ولا فهمت منها شي...
نورة: جي شو قالت لج؟
حصه: تخبرتها منو تغدى في البيت قالت ماما وبابا روح من الصبح...وماردوا...وخالد وحرمته وعياله تغدوا بسرعه الساعه 2 وطلعوا هم بعد... ومحد في البيت غيرنا...سالتها وين ساروا قالت مادري..
تمن عنود ونورة يفكرن شوي...وبعد دقايق شهقت نورة...
عنود: تغربلتي بلاج تشاهقين روعتيني؟
نورة: لا ياربي لااااااااااااا... ان شاء الله مايكون اللي افكر فيه استوى..
حصه: بسم الله وشو استوى؟؟ شو بلاج..
نورة وهي شوي وبتصيح..
نورة: حصوووووووووه... وين ساروا يعني من الصبح ولين احين ماردوا؟؟؟ وقوم خالد ماصدق عياله ايون من المدارس وشلهم وهو بعد سار وراهم؟؟.. ونحن اخر من يعلم....عليوووووووه ربّت اظني...
حصه: هي والله صدق...يمكن سوتها وربت...وليش مظايقه انتي المفروض تفرحين...
عنود: متظايقه لانهم ساروا عنها اونج ماتعرفينها؟... من متى تتريا علياتربي عشان تروح..واحين ربت وهم ساروا عنها وهي ماسارت....احين انتن منو بيوديكن صوبها؟ تدريبهم انتي مابيسيرون مرتين...
حصه: ماعليه انزين هي بتينا اكيد عقب اسبوعين ثلاثه...
نورة: ماريدها تينا...انا ابااسير هناك...
حصه: ليش يعني؟ شو عندج؟
نورة: يوووووووووه ماشي... مابا غدا تغدن انتن بالعافية عليكن...
نشت نورة وهي مظايقة وايد وراحت صوب حجرتها وقفلت علىعمرها... لاعت جبدها من تصرفات هالاهل... شويعني هن مالهن رب حد يخبرهن والا يقولهن تبن والا ماتبن؟.. خلوهن بروحهن وساروا عنهن ولا جنه شي مستوي.. وهي من متى تخطط لهالسيرة...الشوق اللي فيها لشوفة سعيد متعبنها... من زماان ماشافته.. وهو الله يسامحه مايي صوبهم يوم يفظى..يتعلث بعبد الله اللي مب موجوود.. على اساس هو ربيعه ويتفاهم وياه اكثر... مع انه يدري ان الكل يحبه فالبيت... سواء كبار وصغار... آآه ياسعيد.. يعني ماشي امل لشوفة عيونك هالاسبوع؟ ياخساااره وانا من زمان احاسب على ربى عليا.. امبوونه هاليوم منحوس من بدايته.....ناصر.. ماعندها امل غير ناصر...ما تعتقد انه سار صوبهم...اكيد بيرد بيشل اهله وبيرووح... خلني اروح اتصل له قبل مايخون فينا هذا بعد...!!.. وفتحت باب غرفتها ونزلت تركض لتيلفون الصالة... واول مارفعت السماعة سمعت صوت الشواب رادين...
بو خالد وام خالد: السلام عليج نورة..
نورة: وعليكم السلام والرحمه هلا والله ....تستاهلون سلامه عليا...انتوا كنتوا عند عليا صح؟
ام خالد: هي يالساحره.. شودراج انتي؟ الله يسلمج يابنتي من الشر وانتي بعد تستحقين سلامتها..يابت ولد وسموه هلال...
نورة: ماشاء الله ..تستاهل والله... اكيد طالع على ابوه...
راح بو خالد ودخل حجرته يرتاح..و ام خالد يلست عالكرسي ..ويلست عدالها نورة وهي ناوية اطلع منها العلوم كلها...
ام خالد: لا وانتي الصادقة..طالع علىعمه..ذبحنا سعيد يهدد علايه يقولها اذا ماطلع شراتي ببادلبه بياهل ثاني...
ظحكت نورة وقلبها يدق بالقوو... ياحظك ياهلال يوم شبهت عمك...وااي فديته وفديت سوالفه كان عندهم يعني الصبح...آآآخ يالقهر...
نورة: اماية شو جي تخونون فينا؟ تحيديني ابااشوف عليا ...احين منو بيودينا نحن؟
ام خالد: يابنتي فيصل اتصلبنا الصبح عقب ماروحتوا وقلت انا مافيني صبر لين ماتوصلن...وبعدين اطمني عليا واهلها احتشروا يبونكن تسيرون عليهم.. وتحاوطوا بابوج لين ماوافق ..
ماتت نورة من الفرحه...
نورة: فديييييييييتج يامايه ... عاد منو بيودينا خالد روّح قبل ماني...الا جان ناصر...
ام خالد: نساك الموت ياولدي نسيييته تصدقين..ولا يدري ان اختج ربت...برايه بنتصل له العصر مابنغثه الحين الظهر.. وين اختج؟
نورة بعد مابالها ارتاح خلاص...وظمنت السيرة...
نورة: اختي تتغدا ويا عنود... يت ويانا عندها شغل ويا حصه..
ام خالد: وانتي ليش ماتغديتي؟
نورة: انا انسدت نفسي يوم دريت انكم سرتوا بدوونا..بس احين انفتحت برد اتغدى وياهن..
ام خالد: زين تغدي بنتي وانا بلحق بالشويبه..لو يدري اني قلت عنه شويبه جان هزبني شرا ماهزب سعيد اليوم..
وراحت الام وهي تضحك وتتذكر سعيد...وتمت نورة مكانها عيونها متعلقه بامها والضحكه تزين ويهها.....فديتك ياسعيد وفديت سوالفك...
اللي يعرف اللي في قلوب نورة وسعيد..يقول ان اللي بينهم شي كبير مب هين...لكن الواقع هوان لا سعيد ولا نوره لمح للثاني انه يحبه لهالدرجه..ويوم يتلاقون ماتتعدى سوالفهم الاشياء البسيطة.. نورة ولانها من عايله محافظة ماكانت اطول القعدات وياه.. وتستحي منه ونادرا اذا بترفع عينها... وسعيد بعد تربى على حشمة الاهل... يحشم يوم يشوفها وينزل راسه..ويتم مرتبك... ومايكثر سوالف وياها... لكن بالرغم من هذا كله كان الشوق فعيونهم واضح ..وهذا في المرات القليلة اللي تتلاقى نظراتهم فيها...يحس كل واحد منهم بشعور الثاني صوبه...وعلى هالحال كانت نورة مقتنعة تقريبا ان سعيد يباها... وسعيد كان يحس بشعور نورة صوبه...وكانوا عايشين قصة حب بالنظرات بس ..بدون كلام ولا اعترافات ولا أي شي...صح كانت الفترات اللي يتلاقون فيها كلها حركات ووقت حلووو ماينسى..لكن بعد في نفس الوقت السكوت كان يعذبهم...
رجعت نورة للبنات وهي تفكر بعلاقتها الخفيّة بسعيد...وعلى ويهها نظرات حالمة..
عنود: طالع كيف الشكل؟!!.. بلاج رديتي مستانسه؟!... توج زعلانه ماتبين غدا..
نورة: مستانسه؟ قولي ميته من الفرحه... تستاهلن سلامة عليا...ربت ويابت ولد اليوم الصبح..
حصه: والله.؟؟؟؟ فدييتها ياربي تستاهل..
عنود: ونااااااااسه والله.. عاد هذا اول حفيد لخالج...اكيد سمووه عليه..
نورة: هي سموه هلال...بس ماطلع على يده..ولا على ابوه...ولا على أي حد من خواله...
نورة تتكلم وتبتسم...وتحس بالخقة غصبن عنها لان الولد طلع يشبه سعيد...
حصه: على منو عيل طلع هالمفعوص..؟
نورة: لا تقوليين مفعووص... هذا شيخ اليهال كلهم... طلع على عمه ...سعيد..
عنود: هذا هو العوق ..ياويل حالي انا عالحب... اشوفج ويهج مثل اللي تحلم....
حصه: انزين يا ليلى...وانتي مستانسه عسب يشبه سعيد؟
نورة: جزئيا... بس مستانسه اكثر لانه ابويه اقتنع يخلينا نسير ويا ناصر يوم بيسير صوبهم...
حصه: والله؟ زيييييييييين عيل ان شاء الله يعزم على خميس وجمعه مب اليوم...
نورة: آآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين يارب العالمين..الله يسمع منج..
وقعدن البنات يتغدن ويسووولفن.. عقب سارت نورة تسبحت وصلت العصر ورقدت لين المغرب..وعنود وحصه صلن بعد و قعدن يشتغلن على البروجكت مالهن عشان يخلصنه ويتفرغن...
بعد صلاة المغرب كانن البنات يالسات في الصالة يطالعن المسلسل.. والعيوز وياهن والشايب صار صوب اخوه يسلم عليه وبالمره يخبره عن عليا... في هالوقت دخل ناصر هو وحرمته وعياله البيت ..كان توه ياي من بوظبي وفي طريجه ياب حرمته والعيال من بيت يدهم..
ناصر وحمده: السلام عليكم...
االكل: وعليكم السلام والرحمه..
سارت حمده وسلمت على عمتها وخذت علومها....وناصر يا صوب امه وحبها على راسها..
نورة: هلا والله باخووويه هلا بالغااااااااااالي ... اقرب عندنا..
ناصر: اوه اوه.. هاتي من الآخر نوروه...
نورة: لاحول ولا قوة..اخويه وارحب بك ماشفتك من يومين...
ناصر: انزين انزين.. ادريبج تبين شي..
نورة: ههههههههاي فديتني والله ...
ام خالد: هالبنت لسانها متبري منها..شحالك ابوويه..؟ عاد انا عندي لك خبر بيفرحك...
يلس ناصر عدال امه وحمده يلست عدال حصه وعنود..يسوولفن رباعه.... اما نورة تلصقت في ناصر اخوها وامها..تبا تسمع كل شي يخص سيرة الشارجه....
ناصر: خير يعلج الخير ياربي..شو الخبر؟
ام خالد: اختك الله عطاها ولد اليوم الصبح.. وانا قلت يوم بشوفك بخبرك
ناصر: لا والله؟.. حليلها عليوووه تستاهل والله.. تستحقين سلامتها امايا..
ام خالد: الله يسلمك ياولدي... ونحن سرنالها اليوم الصبح انا وابووك..وخالد واهله من العصر عندهم... وابوك موصي عاد تشل البنات وياك يوم بتسير صوبهم...
ناصر : ليش خالد ماوداهن؟
نورة: ناصر.. خالد روح عنا قبل مانرد من الجامعه..دخيلك لاتقول لا...
ناصر: وانا اروم اقول لا... دام الشايب قال بتسيرن ويايه غصبن عني بوديكن ويايه..بعدين الصراحه اختكن وعيب يعني ماتروحن تسلمن عليها...
نورة: ها هاهااااااي فديتك يابوويه شخصية يخافون منه.... يعني متى بنسير؟؟

----------


## Taka

ناصر: نوروه ماقدر هالايام عندي مشاريع...
على طول نورة برطمت....تتسكر من كل صوب ..شو هذا؟ ناصر شافها وظحك عليها..
ناصر: تخيري شو تبين؟..تسيرين شويه وتردين والا تروحين خميس وجمعه ؟؟ لاني مب فاظي الا على الويك ايند...
نورة: فدييييييييييييتك ياخويه يعلني ماخلى منك ياربي... اكييد ابا خميس وجمعه مايسدني يوووووووووم...
ام خالد: قري محلج..وين تسيرن خميس وجمعه..وين بتباتن؟..
نورة: وابوووي؟؟؟ بنبات فبيت خالي شكبره وكله بنات...
ام خالد: وسعيـــد؟؟؟؟
نورة في خاطرها...سعيد...آآآيه فديت سعيد انا وطاري سعيد.... وسكتت وماقالت شي...
ناصر: امايه سعيد ريال ومابيقعد يتلصق في البنيات..بعدين انا هناك وهو مابيخلينا ارووحنا انا وفيصل وخالي..اكيد بيقعد ويانا..وبعدين صدقها البيت متروس بنات بينخشن فوحده من الحجر....
ام خالد: والله ياولدي انا واثقه من بناتي ..مربتنهن اروحي..لكن اخاف ابوك مايطيع...ويسويلنا سالفه..
ناصر: خلي ابويه عليه انا .. ماعليج.. انا الصراحه ماحب اسير شوي وارد..تعب... خلنا نبات عندهم وناخذ علومهم وعقب الغدا بالجمعه بنرد البيت...وهي الا ليلة مابيصير عليهن شي بيت خالهن وانا وياهن...
نورة: فديتك والله اسميك اسم على مسمى..انته اللي تنصرنا دوم على هالاستبداد..
ناصر: ههههههههههههاي..بس خلاص عاد سكري السالفه لا يغيرون رايهم.. وتزهبن بالخميس بعد الغدا بنطلع من هني...
نورة: من عيوووني ماطلبت والله...
ام خالد: يافرحتج...ماحيدج تحبين الشارجه هالكثر..؟!..
نورة بسياااسة..
نورة: يسد ان امي من الشارجه .. كيف ماتبيني احبها؟
ام خالد: يعله ياخذج ريل من الشارجه عشان تبرد دودج... ذبحتيني بالشارجه..
ظحكت نورة وفي خاطرها تقول دعوة الام مستجابه وليت ربي يستجيب هالدعوى يامايا...وام خالد اروحها تظحك في خاطرها على خبال بنتها... مع انها ما تدري شي عن سالفة نورة وسعيد..واللي في خواطرهم...لكن في خاطرها هي كام كانت تتمنى سعيد لوحده من بناتها... ونورة شكلها انسب له من حصه...بس الله يكتب اللي فيه الخير...لانه ريال وماعليه كلام....رغم طيش الشباب والخبال اللي فيه لكنه ولد ريال وطبيعي يطلع مثل اخوه وابوه...
ناصر : عنود ..بتخبرج ماتدرين متى بيرد خليفه من امريكا؟
عنود: اخر مره قال بيرد ويا عبد الله بس ماحدد متى...
ام خالد: ليش ياولدي؟ تحيدهم بيردون الحين؟
ناصر: والله مادري امايا بعبد الله... اللي اذكره انه على اخر الشهر بيخلصون دراسه وتبدا اجازتهم شهرين وبيرد فيها البلاد.. ونحن اخر الشهر.. مادريبه عاد أي تاريخ...
ام خالد: الله يرجعه سالم ياربي ..فديته زين انه ولد عمه مخاونه والا مابيطمن قلبي عليه بروحه في الغربه...
ناصر: لا ماعليج عبد الله وخليفة رياييل ماينخاف عليهم... بس ماريده ايينا على غفلة ..ابا اروحي اسير استقبلهم في المطار..
حصة: برايه بيتصل يوم بيحيد عمره ياي...اكيد بيخبرنا... يحب يسوي لعمره حفله وربشه يوم ايي العين..
حمده: يستاهل والله عبد الله ... بس صدق اكيد بيتصل يوم بيرد..
عنود اللي كان ويهها محمر وقلبها يدق... تذكرت انه قريب بيووصل... وهي باقلها هالشهر وبتتخرج..وقعدت تسال عمرها.. بيفكر يخطب رسمي والا بعده؟ .. خذتها الافكار بعبد الله وهي تتوله عليه اكثر واكثر..تولهت على سوالفه ومقالبه .. وظحكته اللي تملا البيت...صدق ان البيت مب حلو بلاه الصراحه والحق يقال... قطعت افكارها صوت عمها وحمدان اللي ياي وياه عشان يشل عنوود...
بو خالد وحمدان: السلام عليكم ..
الكل قام يسلم على الشايب وحمدان..وبعد ماخلصت السلامات ويلسوا ...
حمدان: ها عموووه..!!..صدق تستحقين سلامة عليا..وصلنا خبرها قبل شوي..
ام خالد: ربي يسلمك ياولدي..شحالهم اهلك؟
حمدان بخير الله يسلمج..يسلمون عليكم.. امايه شكلها بتيج باجر الصبح ... وتوصي قالت قولها لا تظهر بقعه..ههههههه تحجز موعد امايا..
ام خالد: ههههههههه حياها الله ام سلطان من زمان ماخذنا علوومها...
حمدان : الله يحييج.... (ويلتفت حمدان صوب نورة ويفر السويش عليها) نوروه..سيري دوري الفلم في السياره...
نورة: لا والله شو شايفني مقصة كل يوم قلت لي روحي؟ على الاقل دور جذبه ثانيه ...
حمدان: ههههههههه برايج انتي الخسرانه... ومن احين اقولج اذا ماخذتي الفلم من السياره اليوم عمرج مابتشوفينه..على الاقل مب من صوبي...
نورة: احلف انه في السيارة هالمره؟
بو خالد: عيب عليج اجذبين بولد عمج...
نورة: ابوويه تراه امس قاص عليه والله...
حمدان: سيري وخلي عندج ثقة فحمداااااان...
نورة: بسير بس والله ان ماحصلته مابرمسك اسبوع.....وتراني حلفت..
حمدان: انزين عاد دوري عدل...
وسارت نورة ادور الفلم.... وصد حمدان صوب عنود..
حمدان: ها عنود ماتبين تردين البيت انتي؟ كل يوم وناطه هني... لاحقه يابووويه...هانت ماتم شي...
ويظحكون كلهم عليها وهي محمر ويهها من المستحى....
عنود: يايه اشتغل فبروجكت ويا حصه انزين...
حمدان: انزين يالله قومي بنسير...
ام خالد: وين تبا ياولدي..ماشي سيرة قبل العشا..
حمدان: تمام..ماعندي مانع انا....
في هالفترة ردت نورة والظحكه شاقه حلجها..اخيرا حصلت الفلم اللي تباه..وحمدان ماجذب عليها..
نورة: مشكووووووووووور ياولد عمي..نردها لك في الافراح...
حمدان.: العفووو..ولووووووووووو !!...
قعدوا يسولفون شوي كل حد فصوب لين العشا..تعشوا وكل حد راح فصوب.. حمدان شل عنود وردوا بيتهم... حصه راحت ترقد لانها مب راقده من الصبح... نورة راحت حجرتها وشغلت الفلم على اللاب توب ...الشواب راحوا يرقدون... ونفس الشي قوم ناصر...اما خالد واهله ردوا متاخر من الشارجه وعلى طول راحوا بيتهم يرقدون هم بعد...

----------------
يتبع

----------


## Taka

الجزء الرابع..

اليوم هو الاربعاء.. حصه مسكينه عليها محاظرة من تسع... نورة متشرغة ماعليها دوام..والباقين راحوا اما دوامات واما مدارس..والشايب صار صوب مزرعته...بس ام خالد قعدت في البيت تتريا خويتها ام سلطان بتمر عليها... نورة راقده ومستانسة وكانت مخططة ترقد لين الظهر... بس امها يت توعيها لانهاماتحب البنات يرقدن وايد...لازم اجابل البيت وتتعود على نشة الصبح..
ام خالد: نوروووة...خستي بسج من الرقاد الساعة عشر...
نورة: ............ هااااااااااا...
ام خالد: شو ها بعد هاي...قومي يالله حرمة عمج بتي بعد شوي....
نورة: انزين امايه انتي عندها..مب يايه تخطبني هي وشايفتني من قبل... خليني ارقد امس سهرت لين 3 اتابع الفلم..
ام خالد: ياربي عليها لسان هالبنت..ماتستحين انتي؟ بعدين محد قالج بنت حمد تسهرين لين ثلاث...ماعين خير حمدان يوم يابلج هالفلم...عشر دقايق وابا اشوفج تحت...يالله قومي...
طلعت ام خالد من حجرة نورة..اللي تمت خمس دقايق راقده بعد... لانها متعوده على هالحشره كل اربعاء وخميس وجمعه...عقبها نشت..تسبحت وصلت الظحى ..لبست شيلتها البيظا ونزلت تحت... ومر هاليوم بشكل عادي جدا وكالعاده...
الحفلة استوت باجر الصبح... نورة محتشرة مب عارفه شو تختار من الثياب وشو تشل وياها...وهي اصلا كانت من النوع اللي كل شي يطلع عليها حلو.. طولها وجسمها مرتب ومتناسق... ويهها بيضاوي وابيض مع غمازات خفاف...وملامح ناعمة مثل اليهال...ولها شعر بني يوصل لين الارداف..وماكانت تخليه يطول اكثر من جذي ...دايما تقصه..اما حصه لا فكان شعرها اطول وانعم من شعر نورة... وملامحها بعد غير...حصه جمالها جمال هنود... عيون كبار ووساع خشم متناسق وشفايف .... وكانت بعد اطول من نورة بشوي... يعني كل وحده لها جمال مختلف... بس كلهن حلوات ويلفتن للنظر...
نورة جهزت شنطتها اربع مرات وترجع تفتحها مره ثانيه... كل شوي تغير رايها بخصوص الملابس... من كثر ماهي متحمسه...مب رايمة تقعد ثابته فمكان ربع ساعه بحالها.... حتى الغدا ماشتهته ... ونشت تتلبس وتتجهز قبل الناس... تجحلت وحطت غلوس خفيف على شفايفها.. وايشادو بسيط جدا يناسب اللي لابستنه...وكانت بشكل عام..مرتبة وبريئة...... حصه اكتفت بجحال بس.. ماشاء الله جمالها مايحتاج زياده....
كانت نورة راكبه ورا ناصر... واول مادخلوا دبي...تم بطنها يعورها من التوتر.....ياترى بيكون موجود يوم يوصلون؟... والا بييهم عقب؟؟ يدري اني انا بيي اليوم؟؟ ياترى كان يترياني والا؟؟ مهتم والاعادي عنده؟؟....ياويلي اخافه الا طلع كشته ويا ربعه.......بنتحر...
مسكينه نورة ماتدري ان سعيد مختبص من صباح يومه...وكل شوي يسال امه.. محتاجين شي؟ اييبلكم شي؟ ترا بيوونا هل العين اليوم ماشي ناقصنكم؟ البنات يحبن فيتامين سي..عندكم في الثلاجه؟؟؟ وكل شوي يطلع ياخذ شي من الجمعية اللي عدال بيتهم ويرجع يكدسهن في المطبخ...عليا كانت طلعت من المستشفى الصبح وردت بيتها..بس عاد ماطلعت من قسمها لانها ماتروم...بس كانن البنات وعمتها وخالها وريلها فيصل ساير راد عليها..الا سعيد المسكين كل مايبا يشوف شبيهه يابووه له في صالة القسم يحبه ومايواحي عنده الا وشلوووه مره ثانيه عنه... بس كان شي ثاني شاغلنه..تشريف حبيبة القلب.. آآآآه يا نورة ليتج تدرين شكثر متوله عشووفتج....فديتج متى بتوصلين..؟!!..مافيني صبر...
كان الوقت عصر يوم طلع مره ثانية للجمعية لانه عليا طلبت بامبرز ..وبما ان الولد يشبه عمه قالت له هو يروح اييب لشبيهه..طبعا كانت سوالف بس هو ما مانع...علىالاقل يقضي وقت بدال مايتحرقص جدام الباب يترياهم ايوون... واول ما طلع سعيد بسيارته وصلوا قوم ناصر بيت خالهم...ونزلوا كلهم ونورة مب رايمه حتى تمشي....دخلوا وسلموا على الكل ...خالها هلال ويا فيصل سلموا على ناصر والبنات وبعدين ساروا الميلس.. ونورة مكتئبة..سعيد مب مبين... حمده وحصه سبقنها صوب الحرمات...ام فيصل ترحب وتهلي من بعيد..ووياها بنتها شيخه... سلمن على الحريم ونورة كانت مستانسة بشوفتهم..كانت تحب هالعايلة وايد ومب بسبب حبها لسعيد.. لا لانهم عايله بسيطه وسوالف وكل حد اطيب عن الثاني....ياحظج ياعليا يوم انج استويتي منهم..الله يديم عليج ...منى ومنال ين يسلمن وهن مستحيات... خذت نورة علومهن وعقب سالت شيخة..
نورة: عيل وين سارت فطيم؟ ..
شيخة: تحيدينها انتي رقاده... سهرانة امس وانخمدت...بس قايله وعووني يوم بيون هل العين ومحد وعاها..
ام فيصل: سيري منى فديتج وعي اختج...قوليلها هل العين هني خلها تنزل...
سارت منى توعي فطيم ومنال لصقت في نورة..وشكلها جي ....معجبة...تعرفون عاد حركات هالسن...!!...
فجاه تذكرت نورة انها نست شنطتها الصغيرة من كثر ماهي متلخبطة... وقالت لهم انها بتسير تيبها من السياره ..
راحت صوب الميلس سيده عشان تاخذ السويش من عند ناصر.. ووقفت عند الباب شوي قبل ماتدخل تسمع الاصوات... وانحبطت مره ثانية..صوت الغالي ماينسمع..مب موجود.. فدخلت الميلس وطلبت السويش من ناصر وقالت له انها تبا تيب شنطتها... عطاها السويش ورد يسوووولف... طلعت نورة من الميلس وهي كئيبة...اكيد مب موجوود والا ماحيده يفوت زيارتنا...كانت سرحانه بافكارها يوم فتحت باب الحوش اللي يودي على برا..لان ناصر مادخل سيارته.. ماشي مكان فحوش خالها للسيايير... وكلهم كانوا يوقفون سياييرهم برا... فتحت باب الحوي وهي متحجبه بس....ماتغشت لان هل الشارجه عادي عندهم حجاب بلا غشوه... كانت علىوشك انها تتخطى الباب وبتطلع يوم دعمت في سعيد... رفعت راسها وهي تشهق..كان توه ياي.. وشال البامبرز بيديه... شكله كان يظحك وهو مبطل عيونه يطالع في نورة...مب مصدق هويحلم والا اللي صار صدق... يوم تاكد انه صدق انحرج بشكل...وبين على ويهه....
نورة: اوه..سعييييييييد... سوري ماشفتك....
سعيد: لا عادي الغاليه...(ويظحك).. وانتوا ماحصلتوا تون الا يوم انا طلعت من البيت؟ صدق انه اذا غابت الشياطين حضرت الملائكة....
نورة: هههههههههه لا حرام عليك..لا تقول جي..
وسكتوا شوي..وكل واحد يطالع في الثاني... سعيد فخاطره يقول..ارحميني..كل ماتينا تحلوين زياده؟ بسج...ياربي بتخبل بعد مارضت علي يوم قلت عن عمري شياطين...ياسلاام من قدي...ونورة في خاطرها : كان يتريانا...فديته كان يتريا وصوولنا... يعني مهتم...فديته يظحك وهو شال البامبرز...
نورة مدت ايدها وخذت البامبرز عنه... وانحرج سعيد اكثر من هالحركه..اول مره تسويها نورة..بس الظاهر ما اهون عليها اشل بامبرز يهال...
نورة: هات هالبامبرز عنك....عبلوك من احين بالشبيه؟ ...(وتبتسم),,,,
سعيد: هههههههه هي والله ..دريتي انه طالع علي..... عرف يختار صح.؟
نورة ا نحرجت.... وتقول في خاطرها ...يتعمد يحرجني...مب جني زودتها وياه؟؟؟
نورة: مابيخرب يوم بيشبه عمه...
سعيد في خاطره... فدييييتج ياربي...
سعيد: صح نسيت اسالج...شحالج نورة؟
نورة: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه توك تفيجت...بخير الحمد لله شحالك انته..؟
سعيد: انا بخير يطولي بعمرج... وين كنتي سايره اشوفج كنتي طالعه برا...
نورة انصدمت انها نست سالفة الشنطة... يافظايحج يا نورة جانج ذبتي اممره من شفتي سعيد ونسيتي عمرج...
نورة: هي والله نسيت شنطتي في السياره وكنت سايره اييبها..
سعيد: لا اطلعين...فروخ وايد برا يلعبون...هاتي السويج انا بييبها لج..
عطته السويج وهي ساكته ومنحرجه....اثرك حتى انته تحاسب ياسعيد....!!...بس فديته حسابه حلوو ورقيق...
بعد شوي رجع سعيد بالشنطه ...
نورة: مشكور سعيد..ماتقصر..
سعيد: افاعليج.. الواجب ...والبامبرز عطيه عليا لو ماعليج امر...
نورة: ان شاء الله... وانته عط السويج ناصر...
سعيد: من عيوني الثنتين ماطلبتي....
طلعت من سعيد قبل مايمسكها...بدون قصد...وبعفوية....انحرجت نورة من هالكلمه...وفي خاطرها تقول ناوي عليه سعيد في هاليومين....بيعوض عن ثلاث شهور....كانت قافطه وهي تقوله..
نورة: يعلهن سالمات ان شاء الله...
وراحت عنه صوب البيت... وهي تتنافض من الاحراج... ياربي مصختها وياه..شو بلاج يا نوروه الظاهر المفاجاه اثرت على عقلج وطيحتي الميانه وياه... ياويلي لو درت امي بهالموقف بتذبحني...وابويه اسميه بيدفني حية.. بس الحمد لله محد شاف شي...دخلت الصالة وويهها محمر...ويوم سالوها عن السبب قالت لهم الرطووووبه...وصدقوووها...بعد شوي نزلت فاطمه...
فاطمة: ياهلا ومرحباا والله باهل العيييييييين...حيالله من ياااانا كلولولوولولييش زين يوم تنزلتوا ويييتووونا...
اول مايت ربشت بنات عمتها وياها...فتظاحكن يوم يوم شافنها تقلد اخوانا المصريين..وسلمن عليها وخذن علوومها...
حصه: الله يحيييج بنت خالي... ماشاء الله ثانوية عامه هااا؟ خلاص عيل بتعرسين...
فاطمة: خليني انجح اول بعدين رمسي عن العرس....بعدين انتي قبلي انزين خلاص ماشي باقلج عن التخريج...
نورة: خلي عنج انتي خريط العرس... لاحقة... بتخبرج شو هالكثر رقاد؟ طالعي عيونج كيف مدفناااات...فيليبينووو وحده....
فاطمه: هههههههههههههه فلبينو انتي.... فديتج عيوني ميفنات من الحساسية الله يبعدها عنج...
نورة: من وين يتج الحساسية...؟
فاطمه : ياختي مادري... جان انحسدت بسبب جمال عيوني الآخااذ..تدرين انتي عاد عيوني ماتحصل..
نورة: ههههههههههههههه مداح نفسه....
اطالعتها شيخه وهي رافعة حواجبها... شيخه يعيبها تغلس باختها فاطمه..
شيخة: والله جان محسودات ترا من كثر مااجابلين عمرج وتتغزلين فعيونج..والا محد حاسدنج...
فاطمة: ودج انتي اصلا بعيووني... يسد انهن مثل عيون سعيد عشان يطلعن حلوات..
شيخة: وانا اقول منو خاقنه..ثرج انتي....
ام فيصل: خلن عنكن عاد..فديته ولدي حلووو ...محد شراته...الله يحفظه من العين ياربي..
فاطمة: آآمين...
نورة: حصه وحمده..اشوفكن يالسات نسيتن علايه فديتها..قومن ما تبن تسلمن عليها؟
حصه: هي والله بنقوم..انا امبوني اترياج بس عقب يتنا فطيم وربشتنا...
فاطمه: فديتني انا انسي الواحد عمره....
نورة: طوفي طوفي انتي جدامي...وديني عند اختاااااااااااه... بشوف ولي العهد اللي تطرونه هذا... بنعطيه البامبرز ماله...

----------


## Taka

كانن في الممر حمده وحصه ونورة وفاطمه..اما شيخة راحت المطبخ تشوف تجهيزات العشا...
حصه: هي صدق شو هالبامبرز اللي يايبتنه وياج؟
نورة وهي منحرجه..
نورة: تلاقيت ويا سعيد عند الباب ووصاني اعطيه عليا...هي طالبتنه..
حصة: اهااااااااا تلاقيتي ويا سعيد؟.. زين زين..
نورة وهي تصاصر حصه....
نورة: جب لا تفظحينا...
وصلن قسم اختهن وسلمن عليها وتشكرن لها بالسلامه ...نورة اول وحده شلت هلال الصغيرون....وقعدت تبوس راسه واييده كل شوي...وفي خاطرها سوالف....يعلني ماخلى..والله انه يشبهه صدق....شكله بيطلع نسخه... الا ياحظك يا ولد فيصل يوم شبهت عمك...اسميك ماخربت...تمن عند اختهن لين المغرب...وبعدها حصة راحت مع شيخة لانها بتبات في غرفتها.... ونورة راحت مع فاطمه...اما حمده وناصر وعيالهم في غرفة الضيوف... صلن المغرب وعقت نورة شيلتها وعباتها وعلقتهن..وطلعت من شنطتها شيلة بيظا... عشان ترتاح اكثر ..والشيلة البيظا تستر الجسم اكثر....وهن طالعات من غرفة فاطمة.. كان سعيد ياي صوب حجرته اللي عدال حجرة فاطمه..ويوم شاف نورة وقف مكانه... مب كانه شايفنها قبل شوي..ونورة استحت ونزلت راسها ..
فاطمة: ها سعيييييييييد.... سلمت على نورة انته؟؟
فاطمة الخبلة من ربشتها نست ان نورة مخبرتنهن من قبل انها تلاقت وياه عند الباب وعطاها البامبرز....
سعيد: هي نعم سلمت عليها عند الباب...
فاطمة: بلاك خليت الرياييل وراكب فوق؟
سعيد: بتسبح من اصبحت وانا ساير راد... بعدين بنظهر انا وناصر وفيصل..بنتحوط شوي وبنرد عند العشا...
فاطمه: اهااااااااااا ياحيكم والله برايك عيل بروذر...
سعيد وعيونه متعلقه بنورة اللي منزلة عيونها عالارض..
سعيد: اوكي سيستر..شي في خاطركم علينا من براا؟!
فاطمه ونورة: لا سلامتك...
سعيد الله يسلمكن...فمان الله...
وراح صوب حجرته وقلبه يرقص رقص... مرتين اشوفهاخلال ثلاث ساعات نعمة من الله.. فاطمة ونورة سارن للصالة وحصلن بو فيصل وام فيصل يالسه ويا حصه وشيخه والبنات منى ومنال..يلسن وياهن..اما حمده فكانت ماتطلع جدام بو فيصل عشان جي يلست عند عليا داخل القسم..... وعيالها لطيفة وسهيل يالسين يلاعبون بنت عليا سلامه في نفس الغرفه...
يوم يت الساعه 9 سارت شيخة وفاطمة ولحقتهن نورة بالغصب عشان يرتبن المطعم اللي عدال الميلس عشان يتعشون الرياييل.. وكانن يرتبن الاكل ويوزعن الصحون يوم حدر عليهن سعيد... انصدم يوم شاف نورة على باله بس خواته موجودات..بس مابين شي على ويهه..ولو انه كان يقاوم بقوو انه يصد صوب نورة.. خواته موجودات ومافيه يسوي لعمرة سالفه ...لو فاطمة بروحها ماعليه لانه كان يدري انها حاسه فيه واللي في خاطره.. بس شيخة مايروم يسوي حركات جدامها...
سعيد: خلصتن.؟؟ والا بتيبن بعدكن شي؟
شيخة: باقي الماي والعصير بس...يواعا انتوا؟
سعيد : وايد والله...انا ماتغديت اليوم...
فاطمة: انزين خمس دقايق وبنخلص ... بخلي البشكارة تيب العصير والماي..
سعيد: تمام...
وطلع عنهن بدون مايطالع نورة.... يدري انها بتعصب من هالتجاهل ..لكن هالشي لمصلحتها...وفعلا نورة احتارت بحركته هذي... العصر كان الشوق يطلع من عيونه ..والحين حتىولا صد صوبها... برايه يمكن متظايق من شي...
خلصن شغلهن في المطعم وسارن داخل البيت عند باقي الحريم....وبعد ماتعشوا الرياييل رفعت البشكارة الصحون ويابت عشا يديد معزوول للحريم.. وين الحريم وتعشن وربشتهن وسوالفهن واصله اخر الحاره...لدرجة ان حصه عورها راسها...بس بصراحه كانت يلسه ما تتفوت...ردن البنات للصالة وحمده وياهن... اما ام فيصل استسمحت منهن وراحت ترقد..يوم وصلت الساعه 11 راحت حمده بعد بترقد لانه ناصر رد من برا ويا فيصل... وكل واحد منهم سار يرقد ..تمن البنات بس سهرانات في الصالة لين 1...
وسعيد يدري انهن يالسات في الصالة..وتم ارووحه.. ملان..متردد يسير عندهن والا لا؟.. عقب قال لا بسير ارقد احسن لي عن اقعد احرجهن...برايهن على راحتهن... سار صوب حجرته وسكر بابه وانسدح على هالشبرية.. يبا يرقد لكن مب رايم...كيف بيروم يرقد وهو يدري انه نورة عندهم في البيت... مع ذلك مايقدر يقعد عندها..ياربي لازم هالعذاب كل ماتينا؟؟؟...ويوم تروح بعد عذاب...شو هالحاله.؟!..كان وده يخطبها اليوم قبل باجر...بس اختها حصه بعدها ماعرست..وابوهن ماايوز الصغيرة قبل العوده... والاخس انه هو سعيد اكبر من حصه بعد..فاذا يا يخطب بيتحسبونه يبا حصه.. واذا قالهم لا نورة..بيقولون ليش؟ شمعنا نورة؟ وشو بينك وبينها..وسوالف وايده.... عشان جي كان يتصبر ... واول ماتنخطب حصه بيكون اول واحد ايي يخطب نورة ...ووعد نفسه بهالشي قبل ماتغفى عينه..ورقد..
بالباجر..نورة كانت ناشه من الفجر...لانه طبيعتها ماتعرف ترقد فمكان غريب عليها.. ولو رقدت تنش اول الناس وماييها الرقاد عقب... عشان جي قامت وتسبحت وصلت الفجر بدون ماتوعي فاطمه...فاطمة رقادها ثجيل لو سمعت قنبلة مابتنش... نورة كانت لابسة بجامة نوم بس يديها طويله ولبست شيلتها البيظا ونزلت تحت.. كانت بعدها الساعه خمس ونص... ومحد ناش غير البشكارة...مرت عدال غرفة سعيد... وفلحظة طيش لصقت اذنها على باب سعيد تتسمع.... هدووء.. بس ينسمع صوت المكيف ...دومه يحب حجرته ثلاجه يوم يرقد...ابتسمت وكملت طريجها لتحت... راحت صوب المطبخ وحصلت البشكارة توها مخلصه الشاي...صبت لعمرها كوب وراحت للحووش. ويلست عالحشيش...كان الجوو روووووعه.... الشمس بعدها ماطلعت وبرااااد ...دوومها كل ما تي بيت خالها تنش الفجر وتيلس في هالمكان.....وتفكر بسعيد..وتتوقع شو بيصير في هاليوم.... ان شاء الله مايقرر ناصر يرد العين الصبح... كانت سرحانه فما حست ان حد يتقرب منها لين ماشافت حد واقف جدامها..رفعت راسها وشافت سعيد يتبسم..ولابس بجامه نوم هو بعد ... قفطت نورة وتبسمت..اول مره حد يكشفها بقعداتها الفجر...
سعيد: صباح الخير..
نورة: صباح النور والسرور...
سعيد: احين انتي على ذاك السهر امس..وناشه الفجر؟ شو موعنج؟
نورة: نشيت اصلي واصلا شبعت رقاد... ييت ويلست...وانته.؟
سعيد: انا قبل شوي ناش... قلت بستغل الجو وبسير البحر..
بطلت نورة عيونها.....البحر؟؟!!!..ياااااااااااااااااااي..ابا اروووح من زمان ماسرت البحر....
نورة: ليش تغايظ عاده؟ ابا اسير البحر انا...
سعيد: ههههههههههاي... انزين مايخالف..وعي البنات وبوديكن وياي....
نورة: ليتها بهالسهووولة...ناصر مابيطيع....بيعصب اذا درى..
سعيد: ماعليج من ناصر.. البحر الا ورانا.... نص ساعه وبنرد..والحين الساعه 6..ناصر مابينش احين ولا بيدري...
قال هالكلام ويا يقعد جدامها عالحشيش....ونورة قلبها يدق بالقوو ومرتبكه اكثر عن قبل...
نورة: هيه..!!. خربني انزين...خراااب انته.. شقايل اطلع بدون شور اخوووويه؟؟
سعيد: افااااا..خليتيني غريب عنج احين؟
نورة: لا سعيد مب غريب..بس مايصير اطلع بدون مايدري...
سعيد: انتي في خاطرج البحر والا لا؟
نورة: وااااااااااااااااااااايد...
سعيد: خلاص قومي وعي فطيم بس..بنطلع وبنرد ولا حد بيدري.. وعلى ظمانتي... ماريدج تردين العين والبحر يتم في خاطرج...ناصر مابيودييج تعرفينه..
تمت نورة اطالع فيه وتفكر...متردده.... مافيها شي اذا سارت البحر ويا ولد خالها وبنت خالها...تراهم اهلها هذيل بعد..الا اهلي انا بروحهم يصعبووون الامور وكله عندهم عيب... بس لو دروا؟؟ بيمنعوني عن الشارجه عقب صدق....وبيقولون عني رمسات انا في غنى عنها... بس صدقة سعيد.. ماكد شافت حد من اهل البيت ينش هالحزه؟ كلهم ينشون 9 والا 10...
نورة: اوكي..بسير اوعي فاطمه ..
وقامت عشان تسير توعيها ....
سعيد: نورة...اقولج..
نورة: لبيه..!
سعيد: لبيتي حايه...لا تلبسن عبي...تعالن بشيل بيظ...
انصدمت نورة من هالرمسه ....ماكد سوتها ...كيف تسويها احين؟؟
نورة: شوووووووووووو؟؟؟ لا صدق انته ناوي تيب آخرتي...شو شيل بيظ ..؟ وين عايشين؟
سعيد: هههههههههههه ياماما هاي الشارجه..والبحر اللي ورانا ماحد فيه هالحزه انا كل يوم اسير... وبعدين فرضا حد كان واعي على ردتنا... يشوفكن بشيل بيظ مب بعبايا وحاله.. واذا سالوكن قولولهم كنتن تتمشن ورا البيت بس... يعني شكلكن جي ماطلعتن من البيت... فهمتي؟؟
نورة: اهااااااااااااااااااا زين فهمت.... بس اذا شفت حد عالبحر مابنزل من السياره..
سعيد: على ظمانتي..سيري احين وعي فطيم عشان مايتاخر الوقت...
سارت نورة وسعيد تم مستااااااااانس في خاطره انه اقنعها تسير وياه.... ويا فطيم بيتصرف بحرية اكثر...فطيم غير عن خواته كلهن.... صح صغيره لكن عقلها كبير ومكاااره....
بعد عشر دقااايق ..نزلت فطيم ونورة... وفطيم شكلها مستعده ترقد في السياره بعد...بس ناشة عسب خاطر نورة وخاطر اخووها بعد.. وصلوا البحر اللي كان فعلا فاااظيي..نورة كانت مستحية وقافطه من العالم كله لانها بشيلة بيظا..وتحس دوم ان حد يراقبها...الله يهديك يا سعيد خليتني اطلع بهالشيلة... عنبووو سيلانية انا؟؟؟ ...بس بعد شوي نست هالسالفه وقعدت تلعب بالبحر ويا فطيم...وسعيد يلس عدال سيارته بعيد عنهن عشان تاخذ راحتها..بس بعد شوي تعب من اليلسه.. هو ياي عشان يتمشى عالبحر مب عشان يقعد بعيد... وعقب قام وتمشى في الصوب الثاني بعيد عن قوم نورة ... وهو يتمشى حصل صدفة كبييير وملسا..شكلها مثل اللي ينباع في المحلات..وماصدق سعيد بانها طبيعية...شكلها صناعية من حلاتها... وقرر انه يشلها..صراحه ماتتفوت...غسلها بماي البحر ورد للسياره...بعد ما مرت نص ساعه زقرهن من بعيد... وتم يظحك على اشكالهن كل وحده منهن شاله جلابيتها فوق ومخيسات ريولهن بالماي والرمل... بس احلى شي الوناسه اللي على ويوههن...
نورة: سعيد والله ماشبعت...
سعيد: لا بسج نورة اخاف حد ينش ....بعدين الجو بدا يحرر شوي..
نورة: اوكي مب مشكله ..بس صدق مشكووور والله على هالسيرة... صدق كان خاطري بالبحر...
سعيد: العفووو نورة... ويالله روحنا..
يوم شافهن على وشك بيركبن السياره...زاغ على سيارته...بيخيسنها....
سعيد: صبر صبر..وين تبن؟؟؟ غسلن ريولكن اول... طالع كيف لاصق فيها الرمل...
فاطمة: يعني تبانا نرد البحر ونغسل ريولنا وعقب نرد لين هني مشي عشان تخيس ريولنا مره ثانية؟؟ ذكي اخوويه...
سعيد : غصبن عنج ذكي... بتحصلن دبتين ماي ورا... غسلن ريولكن وركبن...
وهم في السياره..فاطمه كانت جدام وانتبهت على الصدفه اللي حاطنها سعيد جدام السكان...
فاطمه: واااااااااااااااو من وين يبتها..روووووووعه .
سعيد: حصلتها في البحر تصدقين...شكلها صناعية....
فاطمه: وين صناعية ..منوهاللي متفيج بيحط صدفة صناعية عالبحر...؟... لالا طبيعية..بس طلعت من حظك سبحان الله...شوفي نورة محلاها...
نورة: هي والله رهيبه...
سعيد: عيبتج نورة؟
نورة: هي ..وايد...بتتكرم وتعطيني اياها..البحر الا وراكم....
سعيد: لا..ههههههههههه...
نورة:ههههههه يالبخيل...

وصلوا البيت ونورة حاسه نفسها طايرة من الفرحه...حست انها في هالسيرة تقربت من سعيد واااايد.. هذا اكثر من اللي كانت تحلم به قبل مايت الشارجه....يوم وصلوا البيت نزلن البنات قبل سعيد..وراحن سيده صوب المطبخ عطشانات...فاطمه كانت مدمنه بيبسي... على طول فجت الثلاجه وطلعت غرشتين حقها وحق نورة...

----------


## Taka

فاطمه فتحت غرشتها يلست على الطاولة مالت المطبخ تشرب... نورة تساندت على كبت المطبخ وهي تحاول تفتح الغرشه مب رايمه.عصصصصه... بعد شوي لحقهن سعيد لانه هو بعد عطشان ويدور ماي... دخل المطبخ وشاف فاطمه تشرب من هالبيبسي... ونورة ماسكه غرشتها بعد...ياسلام عليج يافطيم اسميج خراب...
سعيد: فطوووم!!...بيبسي عالريييج؟؟؟ ارحمي عمرج...
فاطمه: عطشاااااااانه خلني...
التفت سعيد صوب نورة .... وهو يطالعها ويطالع غرشتها اللي بين ايدها وبعدها مابطلتها... زاغت نورة...
نورة: انا شاربه شاهي قبل والله...
سعيد مارام يمسك عمره... ونقع من الظحك.... وهو في خاطره يقول فديييتها تتروع مني... اسميج مينونه يوم تتروعين من سعيد..... لو تدري بالحب اللي في قلبه لها ما تروعت...
سعيد: هل العين مانقولهم شي... مارمتي تبطلينها...؟
نورة: لا..عصّه...
مد سعيد ايده وخذ غرشة البيبسي من عندها... بس مابطلها...
سعيد: ولو بطلتها ؟...شو لي؟؟؟ (ويتبسم)....
نورة: انته شو تبا؟؟
سعيد من زود فرحته بهاليوم صار متهور بتعامله معاها....
سعيد: بشرب منها...
فاطمه عقدت حياتها.... مصخها سعيد ويا البنت... صح انا فاتحه له مجال بس عاد مب جي...
فاطمه: سعيد وايد بيبسي في الثلاجه....
سعيد سكت عن فطيم ولبسها... وعيونه على نورة.....
سعيد: هااا؟؟ شو قلتي؟..
نورة استوت طماااااااااااطة من زود ماهي منحرجه...شو بلاه علي سعيد... مزودنها شوي..بس حاولت تلطف الموقف... وما تبين احراجها...
نورة: ههههههههههههههاي..وايد مكبر السالفه...بالعافيه عليك اشرب...
ابتسم سعيد ومن زود خباله مااحس باي احراج.....بطل غرشة البيبسي وشرب منها..وعطاها الغرشه...
سعيد: شربي بشوووفج...
بطلت نورة عيونها...تخبل الريال....مب صاحي... فاطمه عصبت و نقزت من الطاولة ويت صوبهم...
فاطمه: سعيد...!!!...شو بلاك عالبنت.؟؟؟...شو هاذا شربي ماشربي...روح روح خلها فحالها...صدق ماصخ...
فاطمه كانت معصبه عليه..... بس هو لبسها كالعاده... وتم يطالع فويه نورة ...ونورة اطالعه مستغربه من تصرفاته....
سعيد: اجزّيني نورة؟؟
نورة: لا مااجزززز......
سعيد: انتي بتشربين منها يعني عقب ماطلع...ليش ماتشربين جدامي...؟
نورة: وشو الفرق انزين...
سعيد: فيه فرق.....شربي...
الكل تم ساكت... وكل حد يطالع في الثاني... نورة حست انها في مقلب... ليش سعيد يسوي جي؟؟...يدري انه عيب هالحركات....بلاه عليه اليوم؟... بس ماحبت تكبر السالفه... وهو صدقه..بتشرب من الغرشه بعد مايروح... وليش ماتشرب جدامه يعني...؟؟؟... خلها تجلب الاحراج عليه هو.... رفعت الغرشه وشربت منها...
نورة: ارتحت؟..
نورة كانت تبتسم.... مينون سعيد ياناس... سعيد تغيرت نظرته من تحدي وغياظ لنظرة حنونه... بروحه هو مب فاهم ليش يسوي هالحركات... مب عادته يتحرش بها جي... وعيب اصلا....بس نورة...فاهمة عليه...وفاهمة اللي في خاطرة... وما بتنقد عليه حركاته....وهو متاكد من هالشي.... ابتسم ونزل عيونه وطلع من المطبخ ساير صوب البيت...

----------


## Taka

الجزء الخامس..

دخل سعيد البيت وهو حاس نفسه بيموت من الوناسه.. حتى يوم شاف الريوق انفتحت شهيته..ويلس يتريق قبل الناس... خلص وراح حجرته فوق .....عقب تذكر شي ورد طلع ونزل عند سيارته... خذ الصدفة ورد يركب فوق ..ويوم دخل البيت سمع اصواتهن في الصالة وين حاطين الريوق... طاف عنهن وسار فوق وهو يتبسم...ويتذكر غلاسته على نورة.... ياويلج يا نوره ان فهمتيني غلط...سكر على عمرة باب حجرته وسار صوب مكتبه.. طلع ورقه صغيره وقصها على شكل مستطيل رفيييييع.... كتب عليه بالاسود..
. “Just Remember “ ..
وكتب تاريخ اليوم... وطواها وحطها داخل الصدفه.. بس بشكل تكون تنشاف.. ودسها في الكبت مؤقتا لين مايتصرف فيها.... وراح يتسبح...
نورة وفاطمه..وهن يالسات يتريقن...
فاطمه: سوري نورة على هالموقف البايخ...مادري شفيه سعيد اليوم...مب عوايده.. لا تاخذين بخاطرج منه..
نورة: لا عااااادي ادريبه يسوي سوالف الا...
اطالعت فاطمه نورة بنص عين وهي تبتسم...
فاطمه: سوالف.!!!!!.. ادريبها سوالفكم انا...مب عليه هالحركات كل شي مكشوف حبيبتي...
نورة قفطت...
نورة: هههههههههههه غربلات بليسج... شو سوالفه يعني مبينا؟؟... صكي السالفه بس عن حد يطب علينا..
فاطمه: لا والله؟... لاحظتي انتي انه يا وتريق..؟..ولا عالبااااااااااال والله ولا جنه مسوي شي مسود الويه...
نورة: حليله يعني حرمتي عليه العيشه بعد.؟؟... خليه يتريق ماسوا شي هو..غير سوالف... متخبل اليوم..
فاطمه: اليوم؟؟ من سمع بييتكم بيتنا وهو متخبل... والله طفربنا..نحن دوم نقوله اقعد ويانا وسولف وجي ..بس الايام الاخيره قمنا نطلب منه يطلع برا البيت....
تمت نورة تظحك وهي قافطه...لهالدرجه يعني؟؟ فديتك والله اثرة حالي من حاله...كملن ريوقن وسارن فوق.. كانت توها الساعه ثمان ومحد نش بعدهم رقود...دخلن الحجره وسكرن الباب وقعدن يسوولفن رباعه.. وبعد شوي سمعن دق عالباب...
فاطمه: هاااااااااااااااا......
سعيد: فطيم..تعالي حجرتي اباج شوي...
فاطمه: انزين... (صدت صوب نورة).. برد لج...
طلعت فاطمه ولحقت سعيد لحجرته... وهذا دخل وسكر الباب وراهم....
سعيد: يلسي...
سارت فاطمه صوب شبريته ويلست...
فاطمه: يلسنا...هاات شو عندك؟..
سعيد: اول بادي...اللي صار اليوم...ماريد حد يعرف عنه...بينا نحن الثلاث ....
فاطمه: تطري حركاتك البايخه في المطبخ؟؟؟
فاطمه بعدها مقهووورة منه...
سعيد: ههههههههههههاي... هذا وبعد اللي صار قبل...اطري سيرة البحر...ماريد حد يعرف عنها حتى البنات...مب تسيرين تخبرين حد....تسمعين.؟
فاطمه: اسمع...
سعيد: تمام.... (راح وفتح الكبت وطلع الصدفه ..ورد لفاطمه ويلس جدامها عالشبرية)... اندوج هذي..
فاطمه: ياسلااااااااااام هذي جايزة السكوووووت....؟؟..مشكوووور ياخوي...
سعيد: مب حقج يابقرة.... اباج ادسينها فشنطة نورة....
فوّوولت فاطمه عليه...وحطت الصدفه عالشبرية...وكانت ملامحها جاده ...
فاطمه: سعيد...عيب عليك...تراك صدق مصختها ويا البنت اليوم....يسد اللي سويته....
سعيد: فطيم... انا ماسويت شي... انا كنت امزح وياها بس...وبعدين بلا هالشكليات يعني... انتي اكثر وحده تعرف اللي فخاطري صوب نورة...
فاطمه: بالله؟!!...يعني انته ماخليت هالشي واضح وضوووح الشمس للكل؟؟...
سعيد: ههههههههههههه شو اسوي والله خبلت بي هالبنت...
فاطمه: عيب يابابا عيييييييب...هذي بنت عمتك ومن اهلك...
سعيد: وبتستوي حرمه اخوج بعد قريب ان شاء الله...احين انجبي وسمعيني...
فاطمه: شو عندك بعد؟...
سعيد: فطيم ..لا تذليينا... تدرين اني ماروم اطلب من حد غيرج... وانا هالصدفه اباها توصللها...ماروم اعطيها اياها بروحي ولا اريدج تعطينها اياها ايد بايد..اخافها تردها.... اباها يوم توصل العين تشوفها...خشيها في شنطتها باي طريقه...المهم توصل...
فاطمه: انزين انزين... وانا شو لي من هذا كله؟ اتستر عليك واوصل لك سوالف...بدون مقابل؟؟ لا مايستوي...
سعيد: والله لج 500 ان ظمنت ان الصدفه وصلت لها...
مدت فاطمه ايدها وحطت كفها بكف سعيد تسلم عليه....
فاطمه: Deal..... اتفقنا....خل الصدفه عندك احين لانها هي في الغرفه ..يوم بكون بروحي بيي اشلها...
سعيد: فديت ماي سيستر انا...خلاص بحطها في الكبت...
فاطمه: تمام..
طلعت عنه وردت لحجرتها عند نورة...
نورة: شو يباج سعيد....؟!
فاطمه: سالوووفه صغيره بخبرج عنها عقب...
مر الوقت وهن يسولفن ويوم يت الساعه عشر الصبح..بدلت نورة ثيابها ولبست جلابية كاشخه.. وشيلة بيظا ونزلت هي وفاطمه ...وماشاء الله حصلوا العالم كلها واعيه...جنهم متفقين ينشون ساعه وحده...
تخبرت نورة عن حصه وقالولها عند اختها..... وعلى طول راحت عندهن...حرام مايلسن ويا عليا وايد...وتمن عندها هن وبنات خالهن لين الظهر حزة الغدا.... وتغدوا ذاك المشوااي اللي ماشي عقبه... وعقب الغدا على طول قالهم ناصر انهم بيسيروون العين ... ركبن البنات فوق عشان يلبسن عبيهن ويزهبن الشنط... ويوم خلصت نورة وسكرت شنطتها ولبست عباتها..يايه بتشل الشنطه بتنزلها....
فاطمه: لالالالالالالالا والله ماتشلينها حلفت.... نزلي ويا قوم حصه وامرن البشكاره تي تشلها...
نورة: طالع هاي...؟...ماترزاااااا صغييره...بشلها انا والله عادي...
فاطمه: قلت لج لا ..خلاص انا حلفت..سبقني انتن انا بسير الحمام وبلحقكن...ولا تنسين اطرشين البشكاره..
نورة: خلااص على راحتج ...بنترياج تحت...لا تبطين ...
وطلعت نورة مع حصه وشيخه...وبعد شوي طلعت فاطمه تشوف اذا محد في الممر..دخلت حجرة سعيد بسرعه وطلعت الصدفه وردت حجرتها وخشتها في شنطه نورة...وردت رتبت كل شي مثل ماكان... وسكرت الشنطه وحطتها عدال الباب...ونزلت تحت عشان تسلم عليهم...
يوم حملوا كل شي في السيارة... كان الكل واقف في الحوووش... وكلهم رباعه رياييل وحريم...وسعيد يالله يالله اجبر عمره انه مايصد صوب نورة.. مايدري شو بيصير فيه وهو يشوفها بتروح عنهم..... ماشبعت منها ...ياربي ماريدها تروح..... دخيلكم انسوها وروحوا عنها...ياربي احين بتسير ومايندرا متى بشوفها مره ثانيه....عقب شهر؟ والا شهرين.....والا سنه؟؟....الله كريم...والله يعيني على فراقها عقب ماتعلقت بها زياده اكثر عن قبل...عقب السلامات والتوصيات ركبوا قوم ناصر السياره... خالهم هلال وفيصل وسعيد هم اللي طلعوا وياهم لين السياره... والحريم تمن داخل البيت... وراحوا....وراح قلب سعيد وياهم...كان وده يركب سيارته ويلحقهم.... بس رد داخل البيت... ومن زود ماهو مظايق رقد... عشان يشرد من التفكير...
وصلوا قوم ناصر البيت حوالي الساعه خمس العصر... ونورة كانت مظايقه.. ماكانت تبا تفارقهم..كان ودها تسكن عندهم..بس طبعا هالشي مب منطقي..والمفروض ماتفكر فيه اصلا..نزلوا الاغراض وشلت نورة شنطتها ودخلت البيت... حصلت امها يالسها مع ميرة حرمة خالد.. والعيال وياهم ...سلمت عليهم وركبت على طول فوق..توها بس حست بالتعب... ناشة من الفجر وراقده اصلا متاخر...بتروح ترقد لين المغرب بتريح اعصابها شوي... دخلت حجرتها ..وعقت العباة والشيلة ..وحطت الشنطة عدال الكبت... طلعت بجامه من الكبت..وبدلت ثيابها وعلى طول رقدت بدون ماتحس...

في امريكا.... عبد الله وخليفه وربيعهم علي كانوا يالسين كلهم في غرفة خليفة... علي وخليفه يطالعون فلم دي في دي ومتسدحين..... وعبد الله متسدح عالشبرية وهو يفكر باهله.. بشوااابه... وخوانه وخواااته...وعيال عمه...واكثر شي عنوووده... نش ويلس عدال خليفه...
عبد الله: خلوووف.. ماتولهت عالبلاد؟؟...
خليفة: اتخبرني؟؟... والله اني تولهت عليييها واااايد.. ويوم برد ان شاء الله افكر اني مارد هني...ياخي لاعت جبدي...
علي: شو تخبلت انته؟؟..صابر اربع سنين ومابتصبر سنه؟..
عبد الله: هي صدقه..هانت ماباقي الا سنه...
خليفة: الله كريم...الله بيصبرني.. احلى شي انه تام اسبوعين عن الدراسه وبنرد لبلاد...
عبد الله: انا من احين بطني فيه حيسه ..مستانس ياخي...ليته باجر ...
خليفة: عين خير..شو باجر ماتشرينا هدايا بعدنا...
علي: انزين باجر السبت...واجازة.. سيروا وخلصوا عماركم...
عبد الله: هي والله يبالنا....
خليفة: يصير خير... عبود صدق منو بيستقبلنا؟.. اتصلت انته بناصر والااتصل انا بحمدان والا سلطان والا حميد..
عبد الله: لالا..ليش نعبل عليهم ايوونا لين دبي.... سعيد ولد خالي في الشارجه وقريب ..بيستقبلنا وبييبنا العين...
خليفة: وييييين ايييبنا بتفزع الريال لين العين يوصلنا؟...
عبد الله: سعيد مايخالف عليه...يحب يسير العين..واصلا ماقام يسير لاني انا مب في البيت.. بعدين انته لا تخبر حد...خلنا نسوي لهم مفاجأة...
خليفة: هزرك؟...
عبد الله: هي نعم...خلها جي احسن...
خليفة: على راحتك...
علي: خلصتوا نقاشات؟؟... يالله عاد فضّوا هالمؤتمر وخلونا نتابع الفلم...

في العين.. حصه طلعت من حجرتها ملانه.... خلصت شغلها للجامعة وقعدت فاظية ماتعرف شو تسوي... بتسير توعي نوروة ...شو مرقدنها هالكثر؟؟...فتحت حجرة نورة..وحصلتها ثلللللج من المكيف...والليت مبند..صدق حجرة ترقد...
حصة: وااابوويه شو هذااا...نوروووووووه... قومي بسج...قومي صلي المغرب...
نورة: ..................هاااا...انزين انزين...
حصة: شو انزين انزين...قومي... وبعدين شو هذا انتي عايشه فثلاجة..؟..(راحت حصة وبندت المكيف..).. نشت نورة...
نورة: حصوه خليه شغااال ماعرف بلااااه...
حصه: لا برد....بعدين بسج قومي صلي...انا يالسه بروحي..امي وميرة ساروا صوب بيت عمي وانا ارووحي.... ربع ساعه واشوفج تحت...
وطلعت حصة من الحجرة ... نشت نورة وهي تتحرطم...
نورة: اوفف منج..ماخذه طبع العيوووووز

----------


## Taka

دخلت حمامها تغسلت وتوضت وردت تصلي....لبست شيلتها البيضا وتعطرت ونزلت تونس حصه....
وحصلتها يالسه في الصالة وتشرب جاهي... حصه يوم شافت اختها يت صبت لها كوب... ونورة يت ويلست حذال اختها..
حصة: شياج من ييتي رقدتي..؟؟
نورة: والله تعبت.. تدرين امس رقدنا متاخر ونشيت من وقت...
حصة: احيده عليج امتحان من عشر درجات باجر...ماشوفج درستي شي...
نورة: اووووووووووووه !!..صح والله ذكرتيني...ماعليه بدرس قبل مارقد ..بسيييط....
حصة: الله يوفقج... اووف متى بنتخرج وبنفتك..؟..
نورة: ماشي باقي عاد هانت...اظني الا شهر ونص لاه؟..
حصة: هي..الله يصبرنا على هالشهر ونص...
نورة: تعالي..انتي مافصلتي لين احين فستان تخرج.... بيسووولكم حفله لاااه؟..
حصة: اكيييد..يخططون حقها من احين... بيسوونها قبل الامتحانات النهائية علىاخر الكورس..
نورة: اليوم انا وفطووم نرمس عن حفلج..شفت عندها مجلات مال ازياء ..فيها فساااتين بس شوووووو..جنان والله... عاد انا خذت منها مجلتين عشان تختارين فستان...
حصة: والله زين افتكرتي...انا الا اأجل الموضوووع..وانساااه... انزين قومي هاتيهن بنشووفهن..
نورة: نسير فوق احسن...
حصة: لا مابنخلي البيت فاظي... سيري هاتيهن وبترياج..
نورة: تمام عيل....
سارت نورة حجرتها.. شلت شنطتها اللي فيها الملابس ...اللي مافتحتها بعدها....وحطتها على الشبرية...بطلتها ..بس انتبهت انها بطلتها بالمجلوب..واللي تحت صار فوووق....وانصدمت من اللي شافته...هالصدفه شو يابها عندي؟؟؟...صدفة سعييد فديييته... مدت ايدها وهي مبهوورة من اللي صاير..ومخها مسكر مب عارفه تفكر عدل...شلت الصدفه وقعدت اجلب فيها تتاكد انها هي نفسها... راس الورقة اللي خاشنها سعيد كان طالع..طلعت نورة الورقة وابتسامتها منورة ويهها...وقرتها...
Just Remember… وتاريخ اليوم... ماتت نورة من الفرحه وحظنت الصدفه والورقه ..وااااي فدييييتك ياسعيييد...يعلني ماخلى منك ياربي....اكيد بتذكر هاليوم...مايحتاج توصيني...كل دقيقة وياك اذكرها وحافظتنها فقلبي.....تمت فترة طويلة وهي تفكر فيه وتتخيل كيف دبر الموضوع هذا ...بشو كان يفكر ؟.. يوم طلبتها منه قالها لا... واي فديتك ياللوووتي...
فجاه تذكرت حصة اللي تترياها تحت... دست الصدفة في الكبت وخذت المجلات وطلعت...يوم نزلت تحت حصلت حمده يالسه ويا حصه...وعيالها محد...
نورة: هاا حمده؟... وين لعياااال؟؟
حمده: والله رقدوا....تعبانين من سيرة الشارجه...مايندرابهم جان ماينشوون نص الليل..الله يستر..
حصة: لالا مابينشووون اذا ناصر ابووهم....رقاااااااااااد...
حمده: ههههههههه حرام عليج...لا تقولون شي عن نصووووري..
نورة: ياويل حالي عالحب..صوبنا...
حصة: نوروه عطيني المجلاات...يبتيهن وحطيتيهن بعيد..!!... حمده تعالي اختاري ويانا..
حمده: اللــــه كشخه.. من وين يبتيهن نورة؟.
نورة: يبتهن من عند فطووم ام لعلوووم....
حمده: هذي فاااااطمه... ماشاء الله عليها ماتقولون 17 سنه...صدق انها ام لعلوووم...بعدين ماشاء الله عليها جميييلة وايد... عليها عيون وشفايف..ماشاء الله..
حصة: هي ماشاء الله عليها..جمالها غريب.... تبهرج اول ماتشوفينها بس يوم ادققين تشوفينها ناعمه وايد...
حمده: جان ماقول لامي تخطبها لعمر اخووويه... توه سنه ثانيه في التقنية..
نورة: كشخه...بس اظني انها تبا تكمل دراسه.... سمعتها تقول تبا تكمل في جامعتنا...مايندرا بخالي يطيع والا لا...
حصة: ليش مايطيع؟.. اختها شيخة دارسة قبلها في جامعتنا.... الا امنه الوحيده اللي ماكملت دراسة.. ماظني يمانع...
نورة: مب عن هالشي ارمس انا...ادريبه ما بيمانع بسالفة الدراسه في العين...بس الحبيبة اون تقولي اليوم.. بسكن عندكم...وسووولي حجرة... ماريد اسكن في السكن ويا البنات...
حصة: هههههههههههههههههههاي ظحكتيني.... جنها الا تمزح؟؟...
نورة: لا والله كانت تتكلم جد...
حصة: خبلة هذي..؟؟ لو بعدها ما تعرف ابوووووها كيف يفكر..؟؟
حمده: ليش شو فيها يعني؟ تراكم اهلها..
حصة: حبيبتي ابوها اخو امي.... واكبر منها... مسوي لافكارة استنساخ في راس امي....يعني يفكرون بنفس الطريقة....وانتي تعرفين عاد عمتج كيف تفكر...خذت الماجستير من اخوها...والدكتوراة من عند ابووووويه ههههه.....
حمده: اهاااااااااااااااا.... لالا مابيطيع عيل..
نورة: تخيلي لو طاااااع؟؟؟...يعني ليش مابيطيع؟؟ اخواني كلهم معرسين وبحسبة اخووها فيصل..واذا على عبد الله تراه مب موجوود في البيت يدرس براااا...وهو اصلا خاطب... يعني البنت ماعليها شي عاادي اذا بتقعد عندنا...
حصة: اذا فكر على هالاساس يمكن يطيع...
نورة: ماعليج من فطيم....مب هينه تراها.... اسميها بتيب الموافقة...
حصة: ههههههههههه ان شاء الله...كشخه لو بتسكن عندنا والله...فطيم ربشة...حلوه اليلسة وياها..
نورة: هي والله.... ان شاء الله يوافق...
حصة: هذا الفستااان عجيب....
تمن نورة وحمده يطالعن حصة وهي تغير الموضوع فجاه..وفيهن ظحكة بس ماسكاتنها..... وعقب شوي بروحهن نسن سالفة فاطمه واندمجن في الكاتالوجات...لين مادخلت امهن وميرة عليهن الصالة ...وبعدها بوقت يا الشايب ويا ولده خالد...فحطوا العشا وتعشوا لانه ناصر قايل بيتعشى ويا ربيعه....وبعد العشا كل حد سار حجرته ...
نورة اول ماردت حجرتها قفلت الباب ...وعلى طول طلعت الصدفة...ولوت عليها.... وفكرت بالسالفه عدل... وعرفت ان فطيم اللي خشت الصدفة في شنطتها...لانها اخر وحده كانت في الغرفه بعد ماطلعوا...وطبعا مستحيل سعيد يحطها بنفسه...اكيد هو موصنها...رجعت الصدفة مكانها وطلعت كتبها وقعدت تدرس وتحظر وتحل واجباتها لين يت الساعه 12...وبعدها رقدت عشان ماتتاخر بالنشة باجر الصبح...

في امريكا..بعد اسبوع ونص...عبد الله وخليفة مختبصين..لانهم بعد يومين بيرجعون لبلاد..كان عبد الله فغرفته يوم دخل عليه خليفة وويهه معتفس...
خليفة: عبود ابا شنطه زياده...
عبد الله: شنطتين من لكبااار عندك يالظالم شو ترستهن.؟؟..
خليفة: ياسلااام...تراك بتشل ثلاث شنط...
عبدالله: انا عندي خوات ياخي وحريم اخوان....
خليفة: ولانه عندك خوات وحريم خوان وام فوووقهن..محتاج شنطه ثالثه انا بعد....
عبد الله: يعني..؟؟!
خليفة: اوووف...لازم بالشرح المفصل.... تذكرت اني ماخذت لهن شي.. وفظيحه اييهم خلي..سرت اليوم الصبح وتشرييت حق عموووو وعليا وحصه ونورة..وخذت هدية بسيطة لحرمة ناصر.. اخافها تزعل...
عبدالله: وشحقه انته متشري حق خواتي...؟؟ مايبن عليك شي خلووف...
خليفة: وشمعنى انته متشري حق خواتي..؟؟؟
عبد الله: ياخي ميرة حرمه اخوووويه....وعنوووووده خطيبتي... بتشرالهن على كيفي...
خليفة: وخواتك يستون بنات عمي اذا كنت تذكر...اما حرمة ناصر فــمن باب المجاملة لا غير..
عبدالله: يارقيق المشاعر انته....انزين ماعليه بنسرق شنطه من عند علي...ولا يهمك...
خليفة: حلييييييييييلة هذا ارووحه احتر...منتف راس ماله شنطه امس شايفنها...باجر تروح انته تشتريلي شنطه...لاني مب فاظي عندي امتحان بحضر له..
عبد الله: ولا يهمك ولد عمي...
خليفة: تسلم والله...تعال رحلتنا وتحددت.. ونعرف متى بنوصل...اتصلت انته بسعيد تخبره؟؟
عبد الله: لا والله بعدني...احين بتصله قبل ماانسى...اخافه يرتبط بشي ثاني بعد....
طلع عبد الله تيلفوونه واتصل برقم سعيد.....وفهالوقت سعيد كان راكب سيارته وساير صوب البيت...
سعيد: آآآآلووو...
عبد الله: السلام عليكم...مرحبااا الساااااع بو عسكووور...
سعيد: هلاااااااااااا والله وغلااا وعليك السلاااااااااام.... ياحيالله هالصووت والله شحالك عبد الله.؟
عبد الله: بخييييييييير ونعمه الحمد لله..شحالك انته وشحاال الاهل كلهم..واهل العيين..واختي علااااااااااايه؟؟
سعيد: كلهم بخير ونعمه ...واختك علاية ربت ويابت ولد سمووه هلال ..وابشرك ترا طالع علي يعني انته طااح كرتك خلاااص...
عبد الله: لاوالله؟؟.. تستااااااااااهل فديتها والله اختي... يوووه زين خبرتني بنيب للياهل هدية بعد ويانا..مابنقصر بولي العهد....
سعيد: ناويين على الردة ماشاء الله؟...متىىىى؟؟؟؟
عبد الله: بالخميس الساعه 11 ونص بنكون فمطار دبي باذن الله تعالى.... هاه..؟ بتستقبلنا والا ندورلنا حد ثاني؟..
سعيد: افاا عليك ياريااااااااال والله من عيووووني الثنتين ماطلبت بس...ياحيك والله يوم بترد اشتقنالك..
عبد الله: الله يحييك والله ماتتخيل شكثر تولهت على البلاد واهلي كلهم..بس اخبرك .. لا تخبر حد موليه...نباها مفاجاه اوننّاااا...
سعيد: يعني محد يدري غيري؟؟..ياحظي... بس ترا غداكم عندنا...وبعد الغدا بوديكم انا صوب العين ترا متوله عليها ...وبعدين صراحه ماابا افوّت اشكالهم يوم بيتفاجؤوون فيك..
عبد الله: ههههههههههههاي والله اني اتحلم بهالموقف ليل نهار.... واحاول اخمّن منو اللي بيصيح من الفرحه ومنو بيغمى عليه...احم...
سعيد: منو هاللي خاقنك في امريكا من ورانا....لاحد بيصيح ولا حد بيطيح....الا بيكفخوووونك...ههههههه
عبد الله: هههههههه اذا بيكفخوني من حبهم لي...فديتني والله....خلاص اخبرك تراك خسرتني بسوالفك...بنسوولف يوم بنرد...بس لا تنسى دخيلك الخميس الساعه 11 ونص فمطار دبي...ولا تخبر حد مولية...ابلعها هالسالفه...
سعيد: ولا يهمك... توصلوون بالسلامه ان شاء الله وسلم على خليفه...
عبد الله: يبلغ ان شاء الله...فمان الله حبيبي...
سعيد: الله يحفظك...

سكر سعيد عن عبد الله وهو مستانس...حليلك ياولد عمتي... الله يوفقك بدراستك والا الغربة مب هينه والله.. كان توه واصل البيت..وقف سيارته ودخل .. سمع حسووس عندهم في الصالة..يوم دخل حصل امه يالسه وخواته شيخة وفاطمه ومنى ومنال ..ويالسة بينهن بنت خالته خولة... ماانصدم يوم شافها لانه متعود عليها كل يوم وطابه عليهم البيت... خولة تدرس في جامعة الشارجة وعمرها عشرين سنه... جميللة وجذابه... وهي طيبة ومرحة..بس مشكلتها انها مب ستييير... ماكانت تتحجب او تتغشى..وتحط ميك اب جدام أي حد عااادي... سعيد كان يعرف انها حاطه عينها عليه... بس بعيد عن خشمج يا خولة... ويين انتي ووين نوورة..؟...لاحظ سعيد وهو يسلم على الكل ان خولة شيلتها كانت على كتوفها... طالعته وابتسمت وماكلفت على نفسها تعدل شيلتها.. سعيد غض نظرة عنها...ما يبا ياخذ آثام والسبة هي...
سعيد: شحالج خولة؟؟ وشحال خالتي؟
خولة: هلا سعيد...بخير الله يعافيك...وامي تسلم عليك بخير وعافيه..
سعيد : الله يسلمج وياها من الشر... ردي السلام عليها ...
سار صوب امه ويلس حذالها وهو منتبه لنظرات خولة صووبه.... سعيد كان مستغرب من هالبنت.. كم مره قال لفاطمه او شيخه يكلمنها بخصوص الستر... بس كلهن ماطاعن.. مايبن يزعلنها ..ومافيهن يدخلن بخصوصياتها... وهو معصب على هالسالفه... سعيد كان على باله انه هي ما تتحجب بس جدامه وجدام فيصل اخوه... ولين هالوقت كان هالشي في باله...انه هي ماتكشف شعرها الا لانها تعتبرهم اهلها... يدري انها دلووعه هلها...وانها البكر عند خالته... وماعندها خوااان لهم سلطه عليها...ابووها فاااج وعادي عنده ..وامها مخلتنها على هواها... او بالاصح ان خولة هي اللي امشية امها على هواها.. ومتحكمه فيها...والام ماتبا تقصر في بنتها...شو هالتخلف..؟؟؟... الناس اول شي يطالعون على ستر البنت..وحشمتها.... ومحد يبا بنت كاشفه...بس قرر انه مايدخل في الموضوع هو بعد....سوولف ويا امه شوي.. وعقب طلع من الصالة... وهو يفكر..بانه ليش ياخذ اثم وهو يقعد مع خوله في نفس المكان وهي كاشفه شعرها جدامه؟؟...خله يطلع يرتاح احسن...سار غرفته وهو يتذكر اتصال عبد الله... ياسلاام عليك ياعبود اسميك فنان...دبرت لي سييرة وسبب عشان اسير العين واشوف نظر العين....

----------


## Taka

سعيد كان واقف في المطار ويتريا قوم عبد الله ... ويوم شافهم اشر لهم باييده ... عبد الله وخليفه الفرحه كانت مبينه على ويوههم برجعتهم للبلاد... وصلوا لين عنده عبد الله لوا سعييد وهو مستانس..
سعيد: الحمد لله عالسلااامه عبوووود...نورتوا دار زايد والله...
عبد الله: الله يسلمك... مشكووور يا سعيد عبلنا عليك تتريانا هني..
سعيد: جب جب...عبلت عليك اون...ماصدقت انا توصلوووون..
خليفة: شخبارك بو عسكور وشخبار الاهل..؟..
سعيد: والله كلهم بخير وسهااله مايشكوون باس... واهل العين يايينا قبل سبوعين يسلمون على عليا..
عبد الله: فديييتهم والله...
خليفة: لاحقين عالسوالف..خلنا نسير نخلص شنطنا ونروح...
راحوا ثلاثتهم خلصوا الشنط واغراظهم وطلعوا برا المطار صوب سيارة سعيد... وروحوا صوب الشارجه..
في السيارة...
عبد الله: لا يكون خبرت حد بس؟؟...
سعيد: لالا ماخبرت حد... بس تصدق امس اسمع عليا ترمس ويا عمتي...وتسالها عنك...حليلها كان خاطري اخبرها والله...
عبد الله: عليووه سويحره.... دومها تحس قبل الناس...شخبار ولي العهد؟.
سعيد: ههههههاي يسرك حاله والله...طار بيتنا من صريخه...ماشاء الله عليه..
خليفة: أي ولي عهد؟؟؟..
عبد الله: ماخبرتك انا؟؟.. عليا اختي ربت ويابت ولد...
خليفة: لا والله ...؟؟. تستااهلون ماياكم عيل.... بس متى حملت اصلا؟ ماشاء الله عليها..
عبد الله: فذمتيه انك مضيّع.... ابويه ارقد ارقد لين مانوصل بيت خالي....
يوم وصلوا بيت بو فيصل..نزلوا الشباب في الميلس..يلسوا وشربوا العصير..وتريقوا..لاان قبل مايطلع سعيد موصي الخدامه تحط فوالة في الميلس لانه بييب شباب... وعقب اتصل بفيصل وقاله اييهم الميلس.. فيصل ماكان عليه دوام في هاليوم..بس ابوهم هلال ماكان موجود في البيت...
دخل فيصل الميلس وانصدم بولد عمته عبد الله.. وخليفة ولد عم عبد الله... رحب بهم وسلم عليهم وكان مستانس بشوفهم...
فيصل: زين يابوك يوم ييت صوبنا اول...بتفكني من حشرة عليا تحاتيك ليل نهار...
عبد الله: حليلها والله ام هلال.... صدق مبروك ماياك..يتربا فعزك ان شاء الله..
فيصل: الله يبارك فيك ويخليك يارب... قم جان تبا تسلم عليها..
عبد الله: جي محد فبيتكم؟... وين خالووه؟
فيصل: امي عند يارتنا.. احين بتي ماعليك... والبنات حد في الصالة وحد راقد... وانته شو عليك منهن...قوم يالله..
عبد الله: يالله...
نش عبد الله ويا فيصل سايرين صوب اخته... وخليفة تم ويا سعيد يسوولفون رباعه... دخل فيصل قسمه وحصل عليا اطالع التلفزيوون وعدالها هلال راقد... وسلامته بنته الصغيرة يالسه عدال اخوها الصغير وتلون في دفترها...
فيصل وقف عند باب القسم وعبد الله كان بعده برااا..
فيصل: علايه...عرب متعنين يايين يسلموون عليج...
عليا تفاجئت...
عليا: منووووو؟؟.
دخل فيصل وهو ماسك ظحكته ويراقب حرمته..مايبا يفوت ردة فعلها...ودخل عبد الله وراه والضحكة شاقة ويهه.... يوم شافته عليا بطلت عيونها وثمها وشهقت.....
عليا: عبوووووووووووود.... واي فديت هالويه انا...
ياها عبد الله وهو يظحك عليها.. من فرحته بشوفتها ماعرف شو يقووولها... لوا عليها وحبها على راسها... عليا وايد تحب اخوها عبد الله...وكانت مثل ام ثانية له... وهي اكبر منه بسنتين...وهو عبد الله وايد يحترمها ويحبها...
علياا: يعلني ماخلى من هالشووووف ياربي... ياحمار متى وصلت..؟؟؟
عبدالله: فدييييتج اختااااااه..والله توني واصل وييت اسلم عليج اول وحده بعد شو تبين؟..
عليا: الحمد لله عالسلامه الغالي..فديتك والله مفاجاة حلللللوه.... هل العين يدروون انك ياي؟.
عبد الله: لا محد يدري ودخيييلج ما تخبرينهم..خليها مفاجاه... هي صح...الحمد لله عالسلامه...ويتربا فعزج ان شاء الله هلال الثاني... ناوليني اياااه بحبه...
عليا: الله يسلمك ياربي... ( شلت هلال وحطته بين ايدين عبد الله)... سلم على خالك... يسدك جان طلعت شراته..
عبد الله: خلي عنج دهان السير هذا... شوفي ويهه بالله عليج.... نسخه سعيد... احين منو اغلى عندج انا والا سعيد؟؟ هاااااااا؟؟
عليا: شو هالسؤااااال؟؟.
سعيد: عيل شحقه ولدج نسخه مصغره من عمه؟؟
فيصل: شو بتقول بعد..!!..دمتنا اقوى عنكم ..ههههههههه...يرّيينا الولد صووبنا...
عبد الله: والله الا ياحظه يوم بيشبه عمه ...الا اسوولف وياكم....بس ترا لا تصدقوون وايد عماركم...الولد الثاني محجووووز.....
عليا: الله كريم...خلنا نربي هالولد اول....عقب الثاني...ان الله راد..
عبدالله: آمين..الله يرزقكم الذرية الصالحه ان شاء الله....اقول علايه هناك خليفه في الميلس...ماتبين تسلمين عليه؟
عليا: بلى بييي اسلم..بس ببدل ثيابي وبلبس الشيلة وبييكم...
عبد الله: تمام عيل انا بشل هلال الثاني وياي الميلس....نفكج من صدعته شوي...
بعد فتره راح عبد الله للسيارة ودور الشنطه اللي حاط فيها هدايا عليا وقوم خاله...كان مقسم الهدايا وموزعنهن في اكياس...طلع ثلاث اكياس ورد سكر الشنطه...
كان خاله هلال راد من الشغل ذيج الساعه ويالس وياهم في الميلس... رد عبد الله الميلس ويلس حذال خاله..
عبد الله: خالي... هذا الكيس حقك انته وحق خاالوو شيخه..
بو فيصل: ياولدي ليش تعبت نفسك..مانبا عليك شي المهم سلامتك...
عبد الله: والله ياخالي مب من قدركم...الا اشياء بسيطه..
بو فيصل: يعلك سالم يا عبد الله..
عبد الله: الله يسلمك خالي... فيصل وهذا الكيس اغراضكم انته وعليا والعيال... وسعيد انته لك كيس كامل صديقي انته...
فيصل وسعيد شكروا ولد عمتهم ولومووه انه تعب نفسه وتشرالهم... وماطولوا في الرمسه الا وزاقرينهم للغدا...
بعد الغدا سلم عبد الله علىاخته وعلى بنات خاله بشكل سريع ورسمي.. واستسمح منهم وروحوا هو وخليفه ويسوقبهم سعيد ..سايرين صوب العين... وكل حد منهم ماخذتنه افكارة الخاصة.....
اول ماوصلوا بيت بو خالد ..تلفت عبد الله صوب الغراجات...
عبد الله: ابويه موجوود....خالد موجوود.... الا ناصر محد...وسيارتي متلحفه حليلها...
نزلوا كلهم من السياره ... سعيد كان قلبه يدق بالقوو...في أي لحظه احين بيشووف حيااااته... بس كيف ومتى؟..
اما خليفه... فكان شعورة عادي.... مستانس..بس وناسته بتكون اكبر لو سار سيدة صوب بيتهم...بس سكت وماقال شي...
كان الوقت عصر... دخل عبد الله البيت وهو يتلفت... الشباب كانوا يبغون يسيرون الميلس بس عبد الله ماطاع..وقالهم انهم مب غرب ..خلهم يدشوون يسلموون هم بعد احسن.. على هالحال دخل هو اول وهم وراه... عبدالله سمع حسوس في الصالة ..فسار صوبها على طووول..يدري انه شوابه يالسين هالحزه... ووقف عند الباب... وسعيد وخليفه يتلفتون... وكلهم يفكرون بان شكلهم غلط داشين وياه...بس شو يسوون بهالمينون؟؟..
عبدالله متردد باي طريقة يفاجاهم فيها..؟؟..بطل الباب شوي شوي وحس ان الاصوات خفت..اكيد يتلفتوون ويتريوون حد يدش الصالة.... دخل راسه وهو مبتسم...
عبد الله: السلام عليكم ماي فاميلي....
اللي كانوا موجودين امه وابوه واخووه خالد... وعيال خالد حمد ومحمد.. كلهم تفاجاوا بشووفت عبد الله وفززووا وقووووف... وهم مب مصدقين اللي يصير...
نشت الام وهي تصيح ... لوت على ولدها وهي تتفدا وتحبب فيه... وهو لاوي عليها شويه وبيصيح...يدري انه وايد غالي عندهم... وغيبته عنهم مب سهلة عليهم مثل ماهي مب سهلة عليه هو بعد.... ..تفجج من ايد امه وحبها على راسها...وسار صوب ابوووه وحبه على راسه هو بعد وسلم عليه... وسلم على خالد...
الشباب اللي برا ماعرفوا ..يدخلون والا يتريوون؟ بس يوم سمعوا من الاصوات ان اللي موجودين هم بس العيوز والشايب وخالد..دخلووا عليهم يسلمون هم بعد...
سعيد كانت السوالف ويا الاهل شاغلتنه...بس هذا مامنعه انه يحس بتوتر...نورة في أي لحظه بتدخل عليهم الصالة.. بس متىىى..؟؟؟؟... خوفه انه يروح الشارجه وهو بعده ماشافها...
خليفة كان يتحرقص يبا يروح بيتهم ويسلم على امه واخته عنوود... وابووه واخوانه... عشان جي طلب من عمه يتصل بحمدان.ويقووله ايي البيت بدون مايقووله ان خليفه رد البلاد...
ووصل حمدان... وكان كالعاده يدخل البيت كانه واحد من اهل البيت ..من كثر ما اييهم تعود على الاجواء....
دخل الصالة وانصدم هو بعد.... سلم على اخوه وباقي الشباب وعمه وحرمة عمه ويلس يسوولف وياهم...وهو مب مصدق اللي قاعد يشوووفه... مفاجاه حلللوه صدق.....
خليفة: حمدان..تراني متولهه عالبيت..قم نسيييير..
حمدان: يالله...وين شنطك؟
سعيد: في سيارتي... اندوك خليفة السويج... (وفر سعيد السويج على خليفة)...
سلم خليفه على عمه وحرمه عمه وباقي الشباب وترخص منهم...وقالهم انه بييهم وقت ثاني... وطلع هو وحمدان ينزلون الشنط مالته ويحطونهن في سيارة حمدان... عقب ماخلصوا.. قفل خليفة سيارة سعيد وعطا السويج حمدان..
خليفة: سير انته رد السويج على حمدان وانا بسير اشرب ماي من المطبخ..عطشت..وعقب بمر على مييرة في بيتهاوبسلم عليها بعد...
حمدان: تمام..انا بلحقك عندها بعد...
دخل حمدان البيت وسار خليفة صوب المطبخ... اول مادخل فججت راسه ريحة الكيك..ياسلااااام ريحه تشهّي والله... المطبخ كان كبير... تلفت خليفه يدور حد وحصل حصه.. شيلتها البيظا راده شوي عن شعرها.. وقصتها طويلة ونازلة وشي منها مردود ورا الاذن.. ابتسم خليفه وهو يشوفها تعابل الكيك وتحط عليها كريما..كان مخلص تقريبا...
خليفة: احم احم....السلام عليج بنت عمي...
بطلت حصه عيونها..وما التفت للصوت.... بس تيبست مكانها.... واول شي سوته عدلت الشيلة وتحجبت عدل ..ويوم التفتت حصلت خليفه يبتسم ويطالعها بفضول... وايدينه فمخااابيه... حصه من صدمتها ماعرفت شو تقووووول....
خليفة: شميت ريحه الكيك من امريكا ويييت عشان مايفووتني....
حصه: هههههههه هلا خليفه...الحمد لله عالسلاااامه... متى واصل؟؟ ومنو يااابك؟؟ وعبد الله وياك والا لا؟...
خليفه: شوي شوي علي...اول شي الله يسلمج..ثاني شي واصلين الضحى وتغدينا فبيت خالج..ثالث شي..يابني سعيد... ورابع شي هي عبد الله وياي ويالس في الصالة ...شحالج حصيص؟..
حصه: الحمد لله بخيير... شو هالمفاجاه ماتخبرووون حد بوصوولكم...
خليفة: هذي فكرة عبقرينووو اخوووج....
حصه: فدييته والله اسميني متولهه عليه...
خليفة: سيري سلمي عليه انزين.....
حصه: وين اسير ماتشوف شكلي؟.. شيلتي خايسه وريحتي مطبخ..بسير ابدل ثيابي عقب ماخلص الكيكه وعقب برووح له...

----------


## Taka

الفصل السادس

حمدان في الطريج صوب البيت كان يسولف ويخربط على خليفه... وخليفه من زود تعبه مالقط غير نص السوالف... مستانس انه بيسير بيته اخيرا..وبيشوف والدينه واخوانه. ...
خليفة: حمدان شحالهم كلهم في البيت؟؟..
حمدان : كلهم بخير وسهاله مايشكون باس... مثل ما تحيدهم.
خليفة: يعني ماصار شي بغيابي...؟
حمدان: لا الحمد لله ماشي الا كل خير...اسميهم بيستانسون يوم بيشوفونك.. امس امايه ترمس عنك..وتتخبر متى بتي..
خليفة: فديتها.. حتى انا مستانس وايد والله..بس ماتتصور شكثر تعباااان... فوق عشرين ساعه مارقدت تصدق..!!
حمدان: الله يعينك... ماعليه المهم رديت..اول ماتوصل البيت بتسلم عليهم وبتتعشى وعقب بترقد وبترتاح..
وصلوا البيت ودخل حمدان سيارته ووقفها في غراج البيت اللي داخل... نزلوا ودخل خليفه قبل حمدان وهو يتبع اصوات اهله... وعرف انهم يالسين في الصالة الصغييرة.. بطل الباب ودخل ... كانوا كلهم متواجدين... سلطان وحميد يالسين ويا ابووهم يسولفون وياه..والعيوز يالسه عدال شيبتها... اما عنود كانت منسدحه على الكرسي اللي وراهم اطالع التلفزيوون...اول مادش خليفه محد صد صووبه..واستغرب من هالشي..على بالهم انه حمدان طلع ورد...بس يوم دخل حمدان وراه انتبهوا ان اللي داخلين ثنينه مب واحد..يعني حد ويا حمدان... فصدت العيون كلها صوبه... وكل حد يطالعه وعلى ويهه تعبير يظحك اكثر من الثاني...
اول حد استوعب اللي صار عنوود... نقزت من الكرسي ويت تركض صوبه وهي تصارخ....لوت على اخوها وهي مستانسه...
عنود: فديييييت هالويه والله ..الحمد لله عالسلامه خلووووووووووف... متى ييت ومنو يااابك وليش ماقلت.؟؟؟
وماعطته فرصه يرد... باسته على خده وهي مستانسه...وهو ميت من الظحك عليها...
خليفة: لا تبوسيني عنووووده... استحي... شحالج ويا هالويه؟
عنود: بخير والله ولهااانه عليك شحالك انته؟
خليفه: بخير الحمد لله..
التفت خليفه صوب امه وحصلها تمش دموعها.. وهي تصيح من فرحتها... يا صوبها وحبها على راسها ولوا عليها....
ام سلطان: فدييت هالشووف ياربي يعلني ماخلا منك ياولدي... الحمد لله عسلامتك...
خليفة: فديتج يامايا الله يسلمج... لا تصيحين...اونها مفاجاه وانتي تصيحين؟؟
بو سلطان: من فرحتها... ياحيالله خلييفه .. اسميك سويتها فينا ياولدي..
خليفه حب ابووه على راسه ..
خليفة: اسمحلي الغالي تراها مب سوالفي انته تعرفني... شحالك ابووويه؟
بوسلطان: بخير ياولدي الله يعافيك شحالك انته وشحال ولد عمك؟
خليفة: كلنا بخير وعافيه مشتاقين لكم والله...
سلم خليفه على سلطان وحمييد... وعقب يلسوا وين ماكانوا يالسين... ويلس حمدان وخليفه وياهم وعنوود بينهم.. اللي سارت للخدامه شوي وعقب رجعت ويلست وهي لاصقه في اخووها كانه بيطير عنها...
سلطان: عيل دام هالمفاجاة مب فكرتك اكيد فكرة ولد عمك الخريش...!!
خليفة: هههه هي نعم هاي سوالفه...
حميد: عيل يوم محد يدري منو يابكم انتوا من المطار؟
خليفة: والله اتصلنا بسعيد ولد خال عبدالله.. وهو استقبلنا فدبي..وتغدينا عندهم وعقب يينا صوب العين وهو وصلنا...
بوسلطان: هي سعيد ولد هلال السويدي...ريال ماعليه قصور...ياحية يوم وصلكم... مايقصر .
حمدان: شو الدراسه هناك وشو تقاديرك؟ تمام؟؟؟
خليفة: كله تمام التمام... سنه وبتخرج... والله امبوني اقول لعبدالله اني يوم برد البلاد مب راد اامريكا اكمل دراسه.. لانه لاعت جبدي منها... بس ماطاع..
سلطان: صدقه .. شو اييبك؟؟.. كمل دراستك دامها الا سنه..
ام سلطان: فدييته لو مابغا يسير يكمل لا يسير بيشتغل فشركه ابووه...
بو سلطان: لالا... لا يرد ولا عنده خبر...يكمل دراسته ويرد بشهادته عقب يشتغل وين مايبا... خمس سنين غربه مب بلاااااش....
خليفة: لا تسوونها قضية عاد... بكمل دراسه انا..لا تحاتون...
عنوده: فديته اخوويه لا تحشروونه خلووه يرتاح...سويتوله ساالفه... اييبلك عصير خلووف؟.. والا تبا شي ثاني؟؟ آآمر وادلل...
خليفة: هههههههه ماتقصرين بنت محمد .. بنت عمج ماقصرت.. طعمتني كيك وماي...
عنوده: منو بنت عمي؟؟؟
خليفة: حصه...
ابتسمت ام سلطان... وعنوده وياها... وقالت بمكر..
عنود: آآآآهاااااااا....حصصه... زين ياحيها والله...
وخليفه يطالعهن بنص عين بس لابسنهن...ورد يسولف ويا اخوانه ويشرب شاي...لين ماحطوا العشا .. تعشا وياهم وعقب ترخص وسار يرقد ...
اول مادخل حجرته حصل المكيف شغااال والحجرة مدخنه.... وكل شي مرتب... ياحافظ علييج يالعنووود... دخل يتسبح وعقب بعمرة على شبريته ورقد....
في بيت حمد الكتبي...
كان عبد الله سهران ويا خواته حصه ونورة... اما الباقي بعد ماسولفوا وياه لين ماعيزوا ..ساروا يرقدون لانه باجر الجمعه... اما عبدالله من وناسته بالرده كان مكابر التعب ويالس ويا خواته ماشبع من السوالف وياهن... كان يراويهن الهدايا اللي يايبنهن حقهن.. وهن صندل حلوو وساعه لكل وحده..
حصه: ياسلاااااااام على هالساعه.. مشكوور والله عباادي على هالهدايا الحللوه..بس مابغينا عليك شي والله..
عبدالله: ياحيها يوم عيبتج احيد ذوقج صعب...
حصه: يالله عاد انته تيبلي شي من ذوقك ومايعيبني؟؟ مستحيل..
نورة: الصندل بعد فنان... تدري اني كنت ادور هاللون ولا حصلته في العين؟؟...مشكوور والله
عبدالله: العفووو ...طلع قياسج عاد؟
نورة: هي والله اروحي مستغربه منك...
عبدالله: الحمد لله عيل كل شي ظابط... اخبركن... عنووده تيكن البيت؟
حصه: عنوده هي .. دوم هني.. تقريبا يعني تينا بشكل شبه يومي... بس يوم رديت عاد انته اظني بتخفف الزيارات وااااايد...
عبدالله وهو متنرفز..
عبدالله: ليش يعني تخفف؟؟
حصه: البنت تستحي حتى من طاريك...شقايل تباها اجابلك كل يوم؟؟؟
عبدالله استانس من هالرمسه...
عبدالله: انزين اتصلبها باجر خلنها تي... ابا اسلم عليها واعطيها الكيس اللي فيه هديتها...
نورة: ياعيني ياعيني...احين نحن لنا كيس واحد حقنا رباعه...وعنود كيس كامل ارووحها؟؟ شو عليييه...تستاهل والله ههههههه
عبدالله: جب يالغياره.. دام خليفة تعبل ويابلكن هدايا ..اناماتبيني اييب لحرمتي؟؟
نورة: حليله خليفه اسميه تعبل...بعدين عنوده مب حرمتك..
عبدالله: حرمتي..
نورة: مب حرمتك...
عبدالله: اقولج حرمتي..وبملج في هالاجازه بعد شو رايج؟؟ عقب ماتتخرج على طول..
حصه: منو بيخليك تملج احين؟؟ بعدك سنه عن تتخرج انته...
عبدالله: ادري... وبملج...
حصه: عبووود... ملجه تستمر سنه.!!!...وايد الصراحه.. وماظني عمي يرضى..
عبدالله: بيرضى.. خاطري املج انا ماروم اتم جي..
نورة: ليش انزين؟ شوفه وتشوووفها.... والرمسه وترمسها تراك يوم تحصلها...وتعرفها لانها بنت عمك يعني مب انك تبا تتعرف عليها قبل العرس... حق شو الملجه؟
عبدالله: شوووفه واشوفها كولد عمها مب ريلها...متحجبه عني وشوي وبتتغشا بعدها لو تروم... رمسه وارمسها جدامكم كلكم والكل يراقبنا ويتسمعنا..الواحد مايروم يقول شي في خاطره... وبعدين بخصوص المعرفه غلطانه.. انا ماتعمقت بمعرفتها زوود يعني...
حصه: وشو سبب هالقرار المفاجئ؟؟!...
تنهد عبدالله...هالخوات مسويات له تحقيق....
عبدالله: اووففف.... تغير موقفي...تغير شعوووري...ارتحتن؟؟ ابا املج..
نورة: لأ لحظه...اسمحلي اوقف عند هالكلمه.... تغير شعوورك؟؟؟؟ اشرح اكثر الله يخليك مب مستوعبه..
عبدالله: مب لازم تستوعبين..
نورة: وغلااااااااااااااااااااااااااة عنوده....
ظحك عبدالله..
عبدالله:هههههههه ويا ويهج... الله يسلمج قبل..كنت اعتبرها بنت عمي بس.. يوم قالت لي امايه اخطبها ..ماعارضت..شفتها حشيم وحرمه ماعليها زوود..وجمييله..واعرف انها سوالف ومرحه...فوافقت..بس عقب ... تغيرت نظرتي لها... صرت اشوفها بانها اللي بتصير حرمتي.. وطبيعي اني احس صوبها بشي مختلف عن قبل... وابا املج لاني احس اني محروم منها .. وبعدين يوم بسافر مابشووفها..واول مابرد بعرس... اخاف استوي شرا الغريب عليها.... عشان جي بملج عشان ارمسها وانامسافر..وتتعود علي..... اوووفف خليتني ارمس وايد خسكن الله...ارتحتن؟
حصه: ههههههههههههههههههههه..محد قالك فصّل هالكثر...قول احبها وخلص عمرك...
صنّف عبدالله وهويطالع اخته.... وماعرف شو يرد عليها .... الصراحه الصراحه..مايحس انه وصل لمرحله الحب... بس هو مهتم فيها بشكل غير طبيعي....والا طبيعي؟؟؟؟ اكيد طبيعي تراها خطيبته لازم بيحس صوبها بشي غير... وصرف الفكره عن باله وهو محتار بامره...
عبدالله: بسكن من السهر... امايا بعدها تحشركن الصبح في الاجازات...
نورة: متى وقفت عن هالعاده هي اصلا..؟؟
عبدالله: فديتها والله..تباكن تستون حرييم ..وقد المسؤوليه...ماتباكن تصبحن فبيت ريلكن راقدات الصبح...
نورة: الدلع لكم انتوا والرصّه علينا نحن البنات... الله يعينا بس... انا بقوم ارقد ..تصبحون على خير
حصه: كلنا بنقوووم....
نشوا كلهم وسار كل واحد منهم غرفته ورقد...

حوالي الساعه 4 نش خليفه من رقاده وهو مب متذكر وين هو..بس يوم طار النوم من عينه وعرف انه في غرفته وفبيتهم ارتاح..ورد انسدح... اطالع الساعه اللي على الطاولة عداله..ولقاها الساعه 4... وبعده ما اذن.. فقرر انه يتريا الصلاة... قعد يفكر بكل شي مر عليه فيومه هذا... من وصلوا في المطار..وتغدوا فبيت هلال السويدي... وسيرتهم لبيت عمه.... وحصه في المطبخ... ووصووله لبيته واهله... بس كل هذا كان عادي في باله..ماعدا شي شااذ انتبه له بس الحين... حصه في المطبخ..!!!..وتذكر وبشكل مبهم انه سولف وياها بطريقة امتنع عنها من يوم كان عمره 14 سنه....خليفة انسان ديّن ومستقيم... طبعه هادي.. وحازم...ويوم يعصب محد يتجرأ يوقف بويهه... مع انه عصبيته نادره....اختلطت تربيته بين بيت اهله وبيت عمه... فخذ طباع من الاثنين.... الحزم والحراره احيانا من بيت عمه..اما الهدوء والطيبه خذها من بيت اهله.... وهو من النوع اللي مايحب يتواجد فمكان فيه بنات...عشان جي من صار عمره 14 سنه امتنع عن السوالف ويا بنات عمه..مجرد سلامات على الطااير.. بس امس...سولف بشكل عفوي مع حصه... الظاهر ان التعب هو اللي اثر عليه وخلاه يودر التحفظ اللي يلازمه دايما...ابتسم وهو يتذكر شعرها الناعم وهو طايح علىويهها... وعيونها يوم شافته وانصدمت.... ساعتها ما انتبه انها كانت قافطه منه...بس الحين تذكر انا يدها كانت ترتجف.. وملامحها كانت متوتره....تذكر قبل خمس سنين يوم اقترحت عليه امه انه يخطبها...ساعتها رفض.. لانه كان يعتبرها غريبه..مايعرف عنها شي.... صح بنت عمه بس ماكان قريب منها زود...وكانت جدامه دراسه في امريكا وغربه..مايقدر يربط مصير بنت بمصييره وهو مايعرف شي بعده عن وضعه بعد هالدراسه... فشل فكرة الخطه من باله نهائيا لين مايخلص دراسته ويشتغل ويستقر..بعدين يمكن يفكر بالسالفه... والحين على رجعته للبلاد هالمره ..وشوفتها بهالطريقه...خلته يعيد التفكير.... الصراحه هي بنت ماعليها كلام..اصل وفصل وبنت عمه..ودين وطيبه وحشمه... فوق هذا الصراحه جمالها شيوخي في نظر خليفه.. لانه كان

----------


## Taka

يعيبه هالنوع من الجمال... ولو انه مايعترف بهالشي لاي شخص... ياترى لو خطبتها احين بتوافق عليه؟؟؟ بس شل هالفكره بسرعه من باله.. مايبا يخطب... عقب مايتخرج يصير خير... بس حط فباله فكره انه يبتعد عن تحفظه شوي معاها... وبيشوف وين بيوصل... في النهاية يمكن بنت عمه هي المناسبه له... والبنت قريب بتتخرج... واذا شاف انه من خاطره يباها بيخطبها.. ومايعتقد بترفضه.... بس ترك هالسالفه للايام..هي اللي بتحكم بينهم...
في هاللحظه اذن اذان الفجر...وقام خليفه يتوضى ..وصلى الفجر والسنه..ورد يتلحف ويرقد...ماشبع رقاد.
بالباجر الظهر في بيت بو خالد.. الكل يالس عقب الغدا يشرب شاي احمر... واكثر شي تركزت السوالف على عبدالله طبعا لانه امس واصل لهم...بس عقب مامرت ساعه معظمهم انسحبوا لغرفهم.. الشواب ساروا يرقدون كالعاده..ونفس الشي قوم خالد وناصر...وتم عبدالله ويا البنات...
عبدالله: اتصلتن بعنود؟؟ قلتن لها تينا؟
حصه: لا...
عبدالله: ليييييييييييييش؟؟؟؟
حصه: وين نتصل بالعرب الظهر...العصر يصير خير..
عبدالله: العصر بييني خليفه وبنسير رباعه...
حصه: قول والله بيي العصر؟؟ يووه ماسويت له الكيكه مالته..
عبدالله ونورة يطالعون حصه مستغربين....شو سالفه الكيكه هاي بعد..!!!
عبدالله: والله انج متفيجه انا وين وانتي وين...
نورة: انزين عبدالله مب كانه المفروض انته تسير تسلم عليهم؟؟؟... تبا البنت تيك لين هني عشان حظرتك تسلم عليها؟؟؟...روح لها انته البيت... سولها اعتبار مسكينه
عبدالله: صدقيني بسير البيت جي مب ناسنهم انا..بس هناك مابتكمل وياي دقيقه وحده...بتستحي..بتسلم وبتظهر... وانا بعد استحي ارمسها واهلها متحاوطيبنا....
حصه: اهااااااااا يعني تبانا نهيئ لك الجو هني....
عبدالله: طبعا..عيل على شو خواتي ...عالفاظي؟؟
نورة: انزين ماعليه لاتحشرنا..اول ماياذن العصر بنتصل لها... وبتشوفها يوم بترد البيت..
في هاللحظه دق تيلفون عبدالله وكان اللي متصل خليفه..
عبدالله: الوووو
خليفه: السسلام عليكم... شحالك عبود
عبدالله: هلا والله خلوف شحالك انته..؟؟ واخبار الاهل؟
خليفة: كلهم بخير وسهاااله.... هاا متى تباني امر عليك؟
عبدالله: على راحتك والله البيت بيتك...
خليفة: انا ماعندي شغل احين... جان ماييكم..
عبدالله: حياك الله بس نحن مب متواعدين ويا الربع الظهر... وين تبانا نسير؟..
خليفة: طالع النذل... بيلس عندكم ..والا ماتباني..شكلك الا عفتني من كثر ماجابلتني في امريكا...
عبدالله: ههههههههههه لا والله مب جي السالفه افا عليك..على بالي تبانا نطلع مكان...
خليفة: هي.... لوووت عليه انته... المهم انا ياينكم لا تسير بقعه..
عبدالله: اقووووول...بتي بروحك؟
خليفه: هي نعم...والا مااسد؟؟؟
عبدالله: ماتسد
خليفة: يالهرم.. دام ماسد مب ياينك خير شر...ويالله اجلب ويهك...
عبدالله: ههههههههههه خلوووف بلاك زعال ؟؟ مشكلتك انك قلب حساس ياخي.. ههههههاي... المهم مب هذا القصد... وانته تعرف شو اطري...
خليفة: لا ماعرف..
عبدالله: خلووووف... فديت خشمك انا اللي تقولون سيف... فديت عيوونك الذباااحه... هات عنوده وياك..
خليفة: نعم؟؟ شو تفضلت؟؟
عبدالله: خطيبتي عندكم .. اسمها عنوود... ييبها وياك بسلم عليها وبعطيها هديتها... فديت خشمك..
خليفة: رح رح... روووووووووح.... هاتها وياك اون.... ماشي حبيبي...
سكت عبدالله وهو مظيج وزعلان...ولو انه مايلووم خليفه..لانه لو هو خاطب وحده من خواته وطلب منه انه اييبها وياه مابيطيع عبدالله..وبيعصب بعد... يعني خليفه ماينلام ...وتم عبدالله ساكت...
خليفة: الوووووووووو
عبدالله: وياك...المهم متى بتي احين؟؟
خليفة: الحين ياينك...فمان الله
عبدالله: الله وياك..
سكر خليفه عن عبدالله وهو يظحك.... يستانس يوم يغلس على عبدالله... هو يدري انه ولد عمه متعلق بعنوود في الفترة الاخيره... ويدري انه كان يفكر فيها بشكل كبييير وهم في امريكا... شي طبيعي..من حقه..تراها خطيبته... يدري انه عبدالله زعل عليه...بس والله مايهون... هو بالنسبه له اكثر من اخو... ماعليه بيتساهل وياه هالمره بخصوص العنوود.. طلع من حجرته وسار صوب حجرة العنود..وفتح الباب وحصلها منسدحه عالشبرية..حاطه الهيد فون وتقرا المجله... يوم دخل خليفه عليها رفعت عينها بس... يا خليفه ويلس حذالها عالشبرية... فاعتدلت عنود في يلستها ويلست عدل احتراما لاخوها... خليفه مد ايده وخذ السماعه من اذنها وحطها على اذنه.... ورفع حواجبه بسخرية..
خليفة: عيضة...!!!... انتن البنات احين ماعندكن غير عيضه..؟؟؟
خوزت عنود الهيد فون ..
عنود: شو تبانا نتسمع يعني..؟!!
خليفة: قلّت الاشرطة الدينية ؟؟؟...شحقه ماتسمعينهن...وتستفيدين ..
عنوده: خلووف..فديت خشمك... لا تبدا هالموال...
خليفة: الامر بالمعروف سويتيه موّال...!! الله يسامحج دنيا واخره... المهم قومي تلبسي...طالبينج عرب..
رفعت عنود حواجبها مستغربه..
عنود: منو هاللي متفيج وطالبني الظهر... وششوو حقه اتلبس..مب سايره بقعه الظهر انا..
خليفة: قومي... خطيبج المخضرم يستحي يسلم عليج جدام اهلج... بنسير بيتهم وطلب مني اييبج ويايه..
قفطت عنوود من اللي سمعته..وتم قلبها يدق بقووو...ياسلاام عليك ياعبادي طالبني بعد..؟؟!!!...واي فدييتك انا...
عنود: ياسلام؟؟.. احين انااااا اسير له لين البيت عشان يسلم عليه؟؟؟...خله هو ايي لين بيتنا .. اظني يدل الدرب...
تم خليفه يطالعها بنظرة استخفاف... عنوده اصلا بتموووت وتسير عندهم وهو يعرف هالشي.. من وين يت عزة النفس والتغلي هذا..؟؟؟..مب علينا هالحركات...
خليفة: خلاص..على راحتج يوم ماتبين تسيرين...
فرت عنود المجله ونقزت من الشبرية...
عنود: لالالا بسييير...شو تخبلت؟؟؟ الا امزح وياك انا...
خليفة: ههههههه مالت عليج...يالله بسرعه تجهزي ..انا ببدل كندورتي وبتسفّر وبنزل..ابا احصلج جاهزه..
عنود: دقيقه وبخلص...
طلع خليفه وهو يظحك عليها... ويوم بدل ثيابه وخلص نزل تحت وحصل حمدان يتسفّر هو بعد جدام المرايه اللي عدال الباب الرئيسي...
خليفة: هاا حمدااااان؟؟؟ وين بهاااا؟؟؟
حمدان: بسير عند ربيعي في عزبتهم...وانته وين ساير؟
خليفة: انا بسير صوب عبدالله...
وماكمل كلامه لانه عنود نزلت في هاللحظه وهي متلبسه ومتكشخه بس على خفيف... ووييهها قافط..
حمدان: وين تبا هاااااذي...؟؟؟ كل يوم وناطه بيت عمج يابوي اثقلي شوي..
عنود سكتت وهي مبرطمه تمثيييل....
خليفة: برايها اليوم... سماح... بس غير المره لا...
حمدان: خبرتي امج؟؟
عنود: لا..

----------


## Taka

حمدان: ياحافظ عليج...من متى تطلعين انتي بلا شوور امج؟؟؟
خليفة: حمدان... اقولك برايها...انا بعدين بتصل بامي وبقولها ان العنود سارت وياي..ومابتقول شي...
حمدان: كيفك...انتوا لين متى بتيلسون هناك؟؟ لانه احتمال امر عليكم..
خليفة: ماندري والله كيف الترتيب... اتصل انته..وبنشوف
حمدان: تمام عيل.... فمان الله..
عنود وخليفة: الله وياك..
عقب ماراح حمدان .. رد خليفه ودخل البيت....
عنود: وين ساااااير؟؟؟
خليفة: صبري نسيت الاكياااس....
بس مارد عليها وركب فوق بسرعه وبعد شوي نزل ويايب وياه اربع اكياس حجمهن متوسط...
حط الاكياس في السياره وركبوا.. تغشت العنود وهي تسال..
عنود: اكياس شو هذيلا؟؟
خليفة: هذيلا الله يسلمج هدايا بيت عمي...كيسه للبنات...وكيسه لعمي وحرمته...ووحده لخالد وميرة.. والاخيره لناصر وحرمته....
عنود: ماشاء الله عليك ياخوويه اسميك تعبلت...
خليفة: ماحب اسيير وايدي فاظيه...
ومشوا في طريجهم لبيت عمهم حمد...
عبدالله كان يالس ويا خواته في الصالة....
عبدالله: اقول..خليفه ياي احين..سيرن لبسن شيلكن ...
نشن نورة وحصه وركبن فوق..نزلت حصه قبل وسارت على طول المطبخ....عشان تسوي لولد عمها الكيكه اللي طالبنها... نورة نزلت عقب وهي لابسه شيلتها البيظا ويلست اطالع التلفزيون ويا عبدالله.... وتتريا خليفه يوصل عشان تسلم عليه وتسير عنهم عقب..لانها ماسلمت عليه من وصل...وماشافته...بعد شوي سمعوا سياره تدخل حوش البيت وعرف عبدالله انه خليفه وصل...عدلت نورة حجابها ويلست مكانها ... نش عبدالله وطلع صوب سياره خليفه...عقبها وقف مكانه وهو منصدم... فديتك ياخلوووف جبرت بخاطري...وابتسم عبدالله وهو قافط.. نزل خليفه من السياره وهو مبتسم... ويطالع عبدالله بنظرة مكر... اجدم عبدالله وسلم على خليفه .. وعنود من شافت كندورة بيظا نزلت عيونها وهي بعدها متغشية... ومستحيه بشكل فظيع... لالا مابنزل...مابعق الغشوه حتى... ياربي اخاف انزل وريلي ماتشلني.... شو بقوووله؟؟ اكيد بنقع في الرمسه وبيظحك عليه...
العنود هدت اعصابها وبطلت الباب... وهي تحاول تتمالك اعصابها.. عقت غشوتها وتحجبت حجاب زين.. ومشت شوي لين ماوصلت جدام السياره وسمعت قوم خليفه...
عبدالله: شحالك؟؟ ياحيالله خلييفه....
خليفة: ياخي بلا غلاسه توك سائل عن حالي فالتيلفووون...
عبدالله: ياخي تستوي نذل...بعطيك بكس على خشمك...
خليفة: حتى انك غيران من خشمي دومك الا حاط عليه...
عبدالله: جب جب...
صد عبدالله صوب عنود... وهو مبتسم...ويتامل في ويهها اللي من زمان ماشافه..
عبدالله: هلا والله عنوووده...شحالج؟؟
عنود: بخير الله يسلمك..شحالك انته عبدالله؟؟ الحمد لله عالسلامه...
يالله يالله طلعت منها الكلمات ....
عبدالله: بخير الله يعافيج....والله يسلمج ويسلم لج غاليج يارب...
خليفة كان واقف في النص.. وشكله جي..رززه...
خليفة: منو داخل الصالة...
عبدالله: نورة بس...
خليفه: والباقي؟
عبدالله: رقوود..ماعدا حصه في المطبخ قاعده تسوي لك الكيكه اللي طالبنها حظرتك.....
انحرج خليفه من عبدالله...
خليفة: ههههههههه حليلها حصه انا كنت الا اسولف وياها خذت السالفه جد...الله يعطيها العافيه... المهم انا بدخل اسلم على نورة....
قال هالكلام بمعنى انه بيخليهم رواحهم شوي... عبدالله شق الحلج وهو مستانس...اطالعه خليفه وقال..
خليفة: دقيقه وحده بس...بحسب لك.... ان مادخلتوا بزوالك...
عبدالله : بخيل..بس ماعليه روح الحين..
سار خليفه عنهم ودخل داخل البيت....
وقف عبدالله مجال عنود... عنود منحرجه وهو منحرج بعد مب عارفهم كيف يرمسها...وشكلهم كان غلط ...
عبدالله: شخبار الدراسه وياج عنود؟
عنود: الحمد لله.. ماتم شي عن التخرج....
عبدالله: الله يوفقج ان شاء الله...
عنود: الجميع يارب...
عبدالله: احمم.... عنود..ابغي ارمسج بسالفه..بس ماينفع احين...
عنود: شو السالفه؟؟
عبدالله: السالفه تخصنا ..بس ماعليه بناجل الكلام عنها احين...بس بغيت اقولج اني..صدق صدق...تولهت عليج وايد وانا في امريكا...
احمرت عنود وازرقت واصفرت.... وخافت ريولها ماتشلها..وقلبها تم يدق بالقووو....اول مره عبدالله يقولها كلمه مثل هاي... وماعرفت شو تقووله..
عنود: تشتاقلك العافيه عبدالله..تسلم...
عبدالله: بس العافيه؟؟؟ وانتي؟
ظحكت العنود وسكتت... وصدت بويهها صوب ثاني ...
عبدالله ذاااب من داخل..بس مسوي نفسه جامد... وفخاطره يتفداها ويتفدا ظحكتها...
عبدالله: صدق عنووووده.... تولهتي علي والا لا؟؟؟؟
ارتبكت عنوود وماعرفت شو تقوله؟؟ الصراحه هي تولهت عليه مووووت..بس كيف بتقووول هالكلمه له ؟؟
عنود: خلصت الدقيقه..خليفه بيحشرنا...
عبدالله: تتهربين من الجواب.... ماعليه فهمت..
عنود: شو فهمت؟؟
عبدالله: انج ماتولهتي علي...لو تولهتي بتقووولين...
عنود: لا والله حرام عليك... تولهت عليك وايد...
.
.
.
.
سكت عبدالله وهو ميت من الفرحه..... وعنود انصدمت من لسانها الخاين...يالفظيحه كيف تقوله تولهت عليك؟؟؟ ووايد بعد؟؟؟.. عضت على شفايفها وركظت داخل البيت .. وعبدالله لحقها بعد شوي وهو ميت من فرحته...

---------------

----------


## Taka

الفصل السابع

دخل عبدالله الصالة وحصل عنوده تسلم على نورة..وخليفه يالس يجلب قنوات التلفزيوون..ويطالع عبدالله بنص عين... وبنظرة تقوله انه هذي اخر مره ينفرد ويا اخته.... خليفه من النوع اللي يوم يحب شخص معين ويعزه وايد ..يعيبه يطفربه ويغلس عليه.... عشان جي كان مطفر بعبدالله وذالنه على سالفة عنود..
نورة: ياحيالله عنووووده.... مفاجأة..ماخبروونا انج يايه...
عنود: من متى يعني انتوا محتايين حد يخبركم بوصوولي؟؟ تراني دوم اييكم..
نورة: لا عاد اليوم ييتج مختلفه عن كل مره...
سكتت العنود وهي منحرجه ..وقرصت نورة في ايدها عشان ما تغلس عليها جدام عبدالله.... وعبدالله يا ويلس عدال خليفه ..
نورة: نسير بطلع لج شيلة بيظا عشان تعقين العباة والشيلة...
عنود: اوكي..
سارت عنود ويا نورة فوق لغرفة نورة... وعبدالله يتبعهم بعينه... ويوم اختفن..صد صوب خليفه وتقرب وباسه على خده بطريقة تظحك... ابتعد خليفه وهو جااز من عبدالله ووييهه معتفسس..
عبدالله: فديتك انا... مشكووور الغالي جبرت بخاطري...
خليفة: ياخي انته وخطيبتك فيكم طبع خايس.... لا تبووسووون...
خليفه صدق مايداني حد يبوسه ويظايق يوم حد يتلصق فيه....
عبدالله: فديتني انا وخطيبتي والله...
خليفه: ماجنك تفديت اختي؟؟؟؟
عبدالله: ماتفديت اختك....تفديت خطيبتي...وبعدين انته شحقه ماتقولي.؟؟ شوف كيف جابلت البنت ببجامه نوم... زين اني بعد ماكنت بوزار وفانيله.. جان قلت لي ياخي بتكشخ لها...
خليفة: نسينا ماكلينا... احين يا وقت تحاسب على التكشييخ؟؟ ماتحيد يوم كنا نلبس كلنا نلبس برمودا ونتسبح رباعه في الحوش وهم يرشووونا بهالفوز..
عبدالله: هههههههههههه اسكت الله يخسك لا تذكرني.. المهم انا بسير ابدل ثيابي وبتسفر.. وبييب مفاتيحي والبوك..وبنزل.. لاني مافيني ارد اكب فوق مره ثانيه عقب.... وانته ولد عمي ادخل ميلس الرياييل وشغل المكيف والتلفزيوون واقعد هناك لين ماييك... اخاف حرمت ناصر تدخل البيت وتحصلك متفيزر..
خليفة: لا تبطي...مب ياي بيتكم اقعد ارووحي انا...
نش خليفه وسار صوب ميلس الرياييل .. وهو ميلس منفصل عن الفيلا بس عداالها. وعبدالله ركب فوق ودخل حجرته... طلع الكيس اللي فيه هدايا عنود.. وراح صوب المكتب وياب ورقه وكتب عليها شي وحطها داخل علبه من العلب الموجوده في كيس الهدايا.. بدل ثيابه وتسفر.. وخذ اغراضه والكيس وطلع ساير صوب حجره نورة... دق الباب وياه صوت نورة اللعلووع..
نورة: منووووووووو؟؟؟
عبدالله: انا...عمّج..
نورة: لحظه..
شوي وفتحت نورة الباب وطالع بس ويهها ومب مخليه عبدالله يشوف أي شي ثاني داخل الغرفه بما في ذلك عنوود...
عبدالله: فجي الباب يالسيسبااان.. قولي لعنود تي شوي...
نورة: شو تباها؟
عصب عبدالله على نورة..
عبدالله: نوروووه....!!!
نورة: انزين انزين.....
فتحت الباب وخلت عبدالله يدش.. عنود كانت يالسه على كرسي التواليت ..عبدالله اجدم شوي وحط الكيسه على الشبريه..
عبدالله: عنوووده..هالاغراض يايبهم لج انا من امريكا.... واسمحيلنا عالقصووور.
انحرجت عنووود... زين ان نورة بس موجوده لو حد من خوانها صدق بتقفط وبيحترق ويهها..
عنود: ليش تعبت نفسك عبدالله...المهم توصل سالم...
عبدالله: لا تعب ولا شي..والله كان ودي اخم السوق كله بس عاد ماشي بيزااات هههههههه...
عنود: ههههههه مشكوور والله ...تسسسلم..
عبدالله: الله يسلمج..... بس وغلاااااااة الغااااالي عندج... ماتفجين الكيس الا يوم توصلين البيت....
عنود: ليش يعني؟
عبدالله: بس..ادريبهن خواتي ملقوفات..وفيهن فضول يبن يعرفن شو يايبلج... بس انا اباج تشوفين الهدية ارووحج اول بعدين خبريهن اذا بغيتي..
عنود: ان شاء الله ولا يهمك... مشكور مره ثانيه..
عبدالله: العفووو الغاليه... تامرونا بشي انا بنزل عند خليفه وعقب بنطلع...
عنود: سلامتك والله...
عبدالله: الله يسلمج... فمان الله..
طلع عبدالله من الغرفه وسكر الباب وراه ونزل ساير صوب الميلس...
في الوقت اللي كان فيه عبدالله يغير ثيابه وسار عقب عند قوم نورة...حصه في المطبخ سوت العصير عشان توديه صوب ولد عمها... لو كان حمدان مابتسوي هذا كله بس لانه خليفه ما اييهم دايما..وتحس انه مثل الضيف..عشان جي متعبله منه.. شلت العصير وسارت صوب الصالة وماحصلت حد... قالت في خاطرها اكيد في الميلس.. وسارت صوب الميلس واستغربت انها حصلت جدام الباب نعال واحد بس... معقووله خليفه اروحه داخل.. ؟؟.. رجعت تلتفت صوب الحوش وين السيايير واقفه..وماشافت سياره غريبه غير سيارة خليفه بس...معناته محد غريب في البيت... دخلت داخل الميلس وويهها قافط... لو ان البشكارة واعيه هالحزه جان قالت لها هي تودي العصير..بس البشكارة مسكينه ترقد الظهر..وماتنش غير العصر.. دخلت الميلس وحصلت خليفه يالس ويطالع التلفزيوون.... وماد ريوله جدامه على الطاولة...اول ماشافها اعتدل في يلسته وهو بروحه فقط ويهه...وايد ماخذ راحتي والله...
حصة: السلام عليكم..
خليفة: هلا والله حصه...وعليج السلام والرحمه...
ونش يبا يشل عنها الصينية وهو متلوم انها تعبلت منه...بس حصه صدت بالصينية صوب ثاني ..
حصه: لالالا والله ماتشلها خلها عنك...اروومها..
خليفة: يابنت الحلال ..شحقه تعبلتي...؟؟!!..
حطت حصه على الطاولة اللي جدام خليفة...
حصه: افا عليك..لا عباله ولا شي..الظهر ولازم الواحد يبل ريجه..شحالك خليفه وشحال الاهل كلهم؟؟
خليفة: بخيير الله يعافيج كلهم بخير وسهاااله...شحالج انتي وشحال الدراسه وياج..؟!
حصه: عم بندفششش...لا باااس.. انا وعنود بنتخرج رباعه هالكورس...على طاري عنود جان يبتها وياك؟؟؟
خليفة: يبتهاااا..وراني مايبتها..!!.... اكيه فوق عند نورة تلقينها...
حصه: لااااه؟؟ ياحيك يوم يبتها... عيل وين عبدالله عنك؟
خليفة: ساير يبدل ثيابه وبيي احيين...
حصه: اهااااا.. زين عيل انا بسير اسلم على عنود...
خليفه كان خاطره يقولها تقعد...بس هو يعرف ان اخوها لو يا وشافها يالسه بينقد عليها وهو مايبالها المشاكل... ولو انه ودّه انها تيلس ويسولف وياها اكثر...
خليفة: على راحتك ولو اني ماريد ايلس ارووحي...
وابتسم لها...نزلت حصه عيونها مستحيه...
حصه: بزقر لك عبدالله بخليه يستعيل...يالله برااايك..
خلييفة: الله يحفظج..
طلعت حصه وهي مرتبكه... شبلاه خليفه ؟؟ مب عوايده ياخذ ويعطي بالكلام.... الظاهر ان امريكا تغير والله... طلعت من الميلس ولبست نعالها..سايره صوب البيت..وهي قاعده تركب الدري سايره فوق صوب البنات كان عبدالله نازل...وهو شكله مستانس...
حصه: هااااااا بو الشباب...مستانس اشووف..؟!..شفتها هااا؟
عبدالله: شفتها فديت ويهها...بس ماشبعت منها...
حصه: هههههههههه لاحق عليها ..يوم بتملج بتشوفها قد ماتبا...
عبدالله: الله يسمع منج...اقول.. خلي حد اييبلنا عصير ..حلاوه...اي شي..خليهم يودوونه الميلس خليفه يالس هناك ارووحه..
حصه: وديت عصير خلاص....
عبدالله عقّد حياته...
عبدالله: ليش انتي مودتنه؟؟
ارتبكت حصه وخافت اخوها يسويلها سالفه...
حصه: البشكارة راقده منو تبا يوديه يعني؟؟؟
سكت عبدالله وقرر انه يطنش..وكمل طريجه للميلس....بس حصه حست انه ماعيبته السالفه .. اووف متى بيودرون اهلي هالتشدد كله؟؟.. او على الاقل يخففوون منه...عنبو هذا ولد عمي مب غريب يعني.....طنشت الموضوع هي بعد... وركبت فوق عند البنات...
خليفة وعبدالله يلسوا في الميلس لين 4 ونص..وعقبها طلعوا بسياره خليفه سايرين صوب ربعهم...
حوالي الساعه 7 بعد صلاة المغرب دخل حمدان البيت لانه عنود اتصلت له عشان ايي يشلها ويوديها البيت..لانه عليها واجباات وتحظير ليوم السبت... عشان جي اول ماوصل حمدان ركبت السياره وياه وطلعوا صوب بيتهم... واول ماوصلوا البيت كانوا قوم خليفه وعبدالله طالعين منه... لانه عبدالله كان يبا يسلم على عمه وعيال عمه ..عنود كانت متغشيه .. حمدان وخليفه كل حد وقف سيارته عدال الثاني ونزلوا الجامات....
خليفة: هااا حمداااان... اشوفك خطفت عليها عنود ويبتها وياك..
حمدان: ارووحها متصله تبا ترد اون عليها واجبات..وانتوا وين سايرين بعدكم ماشبعتوا من الحواطه؟
خليفة: بوصل عبدالله البيت وبعدين بسير الحلاق وبرد لكم...
حمدان: اجّل الحلاق احين..تعال وياي السينما ..بسير بحظر فلم فنان...
التفت خليفه صوب عبدالله..
خليفة: شوالراي عبدالله؟
عبدالله: انا واحد عايف السينما من امريكا...ابا اسير البيت وصلني البيت عقب سوا اللي تباه..
رد خليفة يلتفت صوب حمدان..
خليفة: خلاص تمام بوصل عبدالله البيت وبرد لك..ترياني هني وبنسير رباعه...
حمدان: تمام....فمان الله..
دخل حمدان البيت وقوم خليفه طلعوا منه.... نزلت عنود من السياره وهي شاله الكيس اللي فييه الهدية..وركظت صوب حجرتها بسرعه... اصلا عنود لا عليها واجبات ولا شي...بس تبا تشوف شو يايب لها عبدالله ...وبما انها لازم تكون بروحها اصرت انها ترجع البيت ...دخلت غرفتها وقفلت الباب... عقت الشيله والعباه وعلقتهم بالكبت...ويلست على الشبرية وهي تفتح الكيس.. اول شي شافته دبدوب بحجم متوسط لونه بني وحلووو وايد.... طلعت الدبدوب وحطته على المخده..بعدها شافت شنطه صغيرة للايد.. ولونها بيج بس كاشخه ومرتبه...وفي الكيس بعد علبتين.. وحده صغيره ووحده وسط..الصغيره فتحتها وحصلت ميداليه صغيره لونها فظي ومكتوب فيها حرف A بحركه حلوه... وهالحرف طبعا يخص عبدالله ويخص عنود بعد لانهم نفس الحرف... والعلبه الاخيره شكلها معروف شوفيها..فتحتها وحصلت قلب مع سلسله وخاتم مناسب..وشكله ناعم ورقيق وايد ومن النوع اللي تقدر تلبسه دايما ....وفي العلبه ورقه.. استغربت عنود من هالرساله اللي حاطنها عبدالله... عشان جي يعني طلب هالسرّية هذي... فتحت الورقه وقرتها..
" السلام عليج...مرحبا عنوده شحالج؟ اكيد انتي مستغربه من الرساله..بس سمحيلي ماشي طريقه ثانيه... اول شي ان شاء الله تعجبج الهدايا.... ثاني شي تذكرين الموضوع اللي خبرتج عنه؟؟ مافي مجال نتكلم فيه الا بالتيلفون لانهم مايخلونا رواحنا... عنوده انا اعرف ان عندج موبايل... يعني ترومين ترمسيني بدون محد يسمعج..وصدقيني هي مره وحده بس ومابطول معاج... هذا اذا كانت عندج ثقة فيني.. هذا رقمي... ******* واتصليلي وقت تكونين فيه فاظيه ومتاكده من ان محد بيسمعج...بتريا اتصالج بفارغ الصبر... واذا ماحبيتي تتصلين وتعرفين الموضوع بتفهم قرارج هذا...
عبدالله "

----------


## Taka

تمت عنود تقرا الرساله مره ورا الثانيه وهي مب مستوعبه...عبدالله يباها تكلمه في التيلفووون..!!... تخبل هالريال...مب صاحي... ياربي شو بسوي؟؟ مب مينونه انا اتصل فيه.... بس شكله هو عنده موضوع مهم انا طبعا واثقة من عبدالله... شي اكيد انه مايبا يسوي فيني حركه بايخه... والله محتاره... ياربي شو بسوي؟؟؟
رجعت عنود الرساله وطوتها ودستها في الكبت... وقررت تفكر بهالموضوع عدل قبل ما تتهور وتتصرف تصرف تندم عليه عقب...
وصلوا خليفه وعبدالله البيت... نزل عبدالله ونزل خليفه وياه لانه شاف سياره عمه.. وبيسير يسلم عليه... دخل عبدالله قبل خليفه عشان يشوف له درب... بس يوم دخل الصالة حصل الحريم والبنات كلهن يالسات ويا الشايب... مافي مجال خليفه يدش عندهم....
عبدالله: السلام عليكم..
الكل: وعليكم السلام والرحمه
عبدالله: ابويه عبدالله عند الباب يبا يسلم عليك....
نش بو خالد عشان يسلم على ولد اخوه ..ونشت ميرة بعد عشان تسلم على اخوها... وتمن ام خالد ونورة وحمده والعيال يالسين في الصالة..اما حصه اول ماسمعت بطاري خليفه ركظت صوب المطبخ... تعبانه على هالكيكه مابتسمح لنفسها بانها تنساها....وهي بروحها ماتدري ليش كل هالاهتمام...ولا فكرت فيه اصلا...
عقب ماخلصوا سلامات ورد الشايب وميرة داخل البيت...تم عبدالله شوي ويا خليفه عقب دخل هو بعد يوم شاف ولد عمه ركب سيارته وبيروح خلاص... طلعت حصه من المطبخ وهي شاله الكيكه وحاطتنها فعلبه بلاستيك غطاتها شفافه .. واشرت لخليفه انه مايروح ...انتبه لها خليفه وابتسم.... في خاطره يقول حليييييييييلج يابنت عمي اسميني عبلت عليها مسكينه...نزل من سيارته وسار صوبها..ماد ايده عشان ياخذ الكيكه... حصه كانت على وشك انها ترفض مره ثانيه لانها اصلا تخاف ان ايده تلمس ايدها .. عشان جي ماتحب انه يشل عنها شي ..بس خليفه اصرّ..
خليفة: عاد والله ماتقولين لا....هاتيها عنج....اسميني عبلت عليج بنت عمي..
خذ العلبه من ايدها بدون مايستوي أي تصادم ..وارتاحت حصه من هالسالفه..
حصه: لا اتحسب عمك بتستفرد فيها.. لازم عاد تذوقهم شغل ايدي...
خليفة: تحلميين... ثلاجتي فاظيه مافيها غير ماي وعصير.. بحطها في الثلاجه ومحد بيي صووبها...
حصه: يالبخيل...
خليفة: يعني مسوايه لي مخصوص ..وتبيني افرط فيها... لالالالا...بس مشكووره والله يعطيج العافيه وتسلم هالايد..
قفطت حصه...
حصه: الله يسلمك... سلم على الاهل... وعلى عمي خصوصا...
خليفه: يوصل ان شاء الله .. وتصبحين على خير حصه..
وابتسم لها مره ثانيه... وهي في خاطرها تقول لا تبتسم... لانه لاحظت انها تستويلها اضطرابات في المعده يوم يبتسم لها...
حصه: وانته من اهل الخير... ..
خليفة: فمان الله...
حصه: الله يحفظك...
حط خليفة العلبه في السّيت اللي عداله وركب سيارته وروح صوب بيتهم... وردت حصه ويلست عند اهلها ..

عنود..ومن استلمت رسالة عبدالله وهي عقلها مب عندها....دايما تفكر بهالسالفه...مره تقول انها مابتتصل وفظيحه وغيره..ومره تقول انها وايد مبالغه في الموضوع..بتتصل وبتشوف شو عنده وبتسكر وخلاص...بس بعدها ماقررت على شو تستقر....تخاف تتصل وتندم...وتخاف ماتتصل وتكسر بخاطر عبدالله... وبعدين يمكن يباها بشي ظرووري..والسالفه مثل ماقال تخصهم هم الثنينه... يعني لازم تعرفها... فقررت انها تخاطر وتتصل له .. وهي شبه مقتنعه بانها ماتسوي شي غلط... كانت في الجامعه يوم طنشت كلاسها لانها مب قادره تركز علىالمحاظرات... دخلت كلاس فاظي وسكرت الباب وراها وحطت عليه كرسي عشان محد يدش عليها.... طلعت تيلفونها من الشنطه مع الرساله.. ودقت رقم عبدالله وقلبها شوي وبيطلع من حلجها من كثر ماكان يدق بالقووو...
عبدالله في هاللحظه كان بعده راقد...لانها كانت بعدها الساعه 11 الصبح... عشان جي تاخر بالرد ..رقاده ثجيل... بس يوم سمع التيلفوون..ومد ايده عشان يرد...سكر التيلفون... لانه عنود ماصدقت على الله انه مارد عشان مايكون عندها عذر...اذا سالها بتقوله اتصلت بك ولا رديت عليه....وينتهي الموضوع... بس شوي وصاح تيلفونها .. فنقزت من الكرسي وهي مرتبكه..تشوف رقم عبدالله ...ترد والا ماترد؟؟؟ اخر شي ردت..وحطت السماعه على اذنها بدون ماترمس...
عبدالله: آآآآآلوووووو..؟؟
صوته كان ثقيل ويبين عليه انه نايم.. ذابت عنود من سمعت صوته..فديت هالصوت ياربي...ولا رامت ترد ولا تقول شي...
عبدالله: الوووو.. منو وياي؟؟؟
عنود: صـ....صـباح الخير عبدالله...
فز عبدالله من شبريته ويلس وهو مب مصدق هالصوت الناعم اللي وصله..عنوود اتصلت..!!!... حلم والا علم...؟!
عبدالله: صباح النور والسرور...منوووه؟
عنود: انا عنود..
عبدالله: هلاااااا والله وغلاااا...... شحالج عنود؟
عنود: بخير الحمد لله....شحالك انته...؟
عبدالله: انا مستااانس...صبري شوي بتغسل وبييج..لا تسكرين...لحظه
عنود: اوكي..
راح عبدالله ودخل الحمام وغسل ويهه كم مره ورد للتيلفوون...
عبدالله: هلا...عنود وين انتي؟ مارحتي الجامعه؟؟
عنود: بلىى..انا في الجامعه احين...
عبدالله: اهاااا... سمحيلي مارديت عليج اول مره كنت راقد...
عنود: لا عادي..نوم العوافي ان شاء الله..
عبدالله: الله يعافيج يالغاليه... همممم... عيبنج الهدايا؟
عنود: واااايد....رووعه ..مشكوور والله تعبت نفسك..
عبدالله : اهم شي انهن عيبنج....وانتي مشكووره لانج واثقه فيني واتصلتيبي..
عنود: الصراحه ترددت وايد...بس الفضول ذبحني ابا اعرف شو السالفه...وبعدين سالفه الثقه هاذي مايحتاي نرمس فيها اعتقد... انته ولد عمي ومني وفيني..قبل ماتكون...يعني....هممم.... ريلي..
عبدالله بغا يموت يوم قالت عنود هالكلمه...اول مره يحس بان انسانه ملتزمه فيه ومرتبطه به... وحس بحلاة هالالتزام يوم يكون بينهم تفاهم وحب مهما كان بسيط...
عبدالله: تسلمين والله...والسالفه مثل ماقلت لج تخصنا انا وانتي...
عنود: شو هي... خذ راحتك وارمس اسمعك..
عبدالله: اخاف اصدمج... بس ماعليه بخاطر... الله يسلمج يا عنووده.. انتي قربتي تتخرجين ماشي باقي لج... وانا باقي لي سنه..وانتي تدرين انهن الا شهرين وبرد اتغرب مره ثانيه في امريكا الله يقلعها... واول ماتخرج وارجع ...بعرس... وانتي تعرفين هالشي صح؟
انحرجت عنوود.
عنود: هي اعرف ان العرس اول ماترجع البلاد...
عبدالله: تمام....وبما اني بسافر مره ثانيه... فانا ماريد ابتعد كليا عن حياتج نفس السنه اللي طافت... ارمسهم كلهم ماعدا انتي محرمه عليه... وانا هالشي حز في خاطري...وحالي السنه اللي طافت صراحه كان مووول مايسر ولو مب مصدقه سالي اخوج...والله ياعنود اني ماقول هالرمسه الا جي ..لكني صدق صدق تميت الا افكر فيج..واحس ان السنين تركظ عني وانا بعدني ماتعرفت عليج مثل ماابغي...ولا تقربت منج مثل ما المفروض اني اتقرب منج بما انه نحن خلاص بنعرس السنه اليايه...واصلا اول مابرجع مابيكون شي مجال حقنا لانه ترتيبات العرس تاخذلها وقت هي بعد.... انا نطيت عن الموضوع ....بس بقولج احين انه السالفه ومافيها..اني ابا املج عليج في هالاجازه...وابا رايج بهالموضوع قبل ماكلم ابويه وعمي..
انصدمت عنود من هالطلب.... من خطبها عبدالله وهي ابدا مافكرت بالملجه قبل العرس... كانت تحس انها مالها داعي الا قبل العرس باسبوع تقريبا يملجوون... بس كلام عبدالله اللي قبل طلبه هذا.. خلا راسها يدووور... معقووله عبدالله كان يفكر فيها وايد ويتوله عليها ويبا يكلمها..؟؟... اذا كان كلام عبدالله صدق.. فهذا يعني انه يبا هالارتباط بينهم من خاطره ومتحمس له اكثر منها .. وفي خاطرها هي بعد تبا تكون قريبه منه... ماكانت تقدر تتخيل سنه ثانيه تمر بدون ماهو يكون موجوود..
عبدالله: عنود.!!..وياي؟؟
عنود: آآآ هي وياك عبدالله.. سوري كنت افكر..
عبدالله: وشو رايج؟؟..
عنود: انته تبا هالملجه من الخاطر؟؟ وتشوف انها لمصلحتنا يعني؟
عبدالله: يالله يا عنود..!!..والله ما تتصورين شكثر ابا املج... وانا اشوفها لمصلحتنا دامها بتقرب بينا...وانتي تعرفين عدل ان ولد عمج مستحيل يلعب عليج بهالملجه..
عنود: والله ماقصدت جي عبدالله..
عبدالله: ادري ماقصدتي بس حبيت اطمنج اكثر.... المهم شو رايج؟ انا مااضغط عليج بشي... اذا ماتبينها قولي مابا الملجه وصدقيني مابملج احين... اما اذا موافقه برمس ابويه وعمي وبنقنعهم ...
عنود: اللي تشوفه عبدالله...
عبدالله: يعني؟؟
عنود: موافقه..
عبدالله: تسلمين لي والله... خلاص عيل انا برمسهم قريب..وبقنعهم ان الملجه تكون بعد التخرج عشان مانشغلج عن امتحاناتج...
عنود: مب مشكله...بعد التخرج زين ..يكون احسن ..
عبدالله: بس فكري عدل...ترا من عقب الملجه ماشي خلاااص من عبدالله...
ويظحك عليها....
عنود: اونك تسوي فلم رعب..!!..ههههههههه منو قالك اني ابا الخلاص اصلا...
عبدالله: فديتج والله... والله يا عنود انج غاليه على قلبي بشكل..
غاليه..بس ماقال احبج.... مع ذلك فقط ويهها بشكل...
عنود: تسلم..حتى انته انزين....
عبدالله: انا شوو؟؟
عنود: غـــــــااالي...
عبدالله: ههههههههه ادري اني غالي عندج.. غصبن عنج اصلا..
عنود: لا والله... ههههههه واثق وايد..
عبدالله: هههههههه ترا ويهج شفاف بشكل..يبين عليج...
عنود: الله يعيني عيل...
عبدالله: صدقيني احلى مافيج انج على طبيعتج....لا تتغيرين..
عنود: تسلم عبدالله عيونك الحلوه....همممم... اقول انا بسكر احين عنك..بسير الكافتيريا بتريا حصه قايله لها بنتريق رباعه...
عبدالله: ياحظها والله ... برايج الغاليه مابطول عليج
عنود: اووكي... شي في خاطرك؟
عبدالله: ابا سلامتج ...وانتي؟
عنود: سلامت راسك ...
عبدالله: الله يسلمج ياربي
عنود: مع السلامه..
عبدالله: الله يحفظج..
سكر عبدالله عن عنود وهو مرتاح البال ومستااانس... خزن رقمها في تيلفووونه لانه ماقدر يجبر نفسه انه يحذف الرقم.. هو مابيتصللها.. بس بيخليه عشان يتامل فيه ويذكرها... حط التيلفون على الطاوله ودخل حمامه عشان يتسبح..
-----------

----------


## Taka

الفصل الثامن

بعد ماسكرت عنود عن عبدالله.. مسحت تاريخ ووقت المكالمة.. سبحان الله ماتدري يمكن حد من خوانها يفتش تيلفونها ويشوفها متصله بعبدالله... مع انهم ماكد سووها لانهم واثقين فيها..بس بعد سبحان الله تدق فبالهم ويسووونها..ماشي مستبعد... طلعت من الكلاس ومرت على الحمام تحط شوية روج على شفايفها.. عنود وحصه ونورة من النوع اللي مايحط مكياج في الجامعه الا في البريك وبس يوم يروحن الكافتيريا... اما في الكلاسات..يمشن الروج وكل شي ...المهم طلعت من الحمام وراحت صوب الكافتيريا وين تترياها حصه.. دخلت الكافتيريا ودارت بعيونها عالبنات لين ماحصلت حصه تشتغل على اللاب توب مالها..على الطاولة المعتاده... عنود مشت وهي سايره صوبها وفي طريجها سلمت على كذا بنت... لين ماوصلت اخيرا عند حصه اللي رفعت عينها وهي مظايقه شوي..
عنود: صباح الخييير...فديت هالويه المعصب...سوري حبيبتي..
حصه: صباح النووور... لا تقردنين.. شياج تاخرتي علي..ربع ساعه عنبوو من خلص كلاسج وين كنتي؟؟
فكرت عنود بسرعه بعذر..مستحيل تقولها طبعا انها رمست اخوها مع ان ثقتها فيها كبيرة..
عنود: شفت ميثا ربيعتي في الدرب وزختني بالسوالف...سوري غناتي..
حصه: ماعليه... احين قومي ناخذ ريوق انا يوعانه..وماعندنا غير ساعه..
وصت حصه الشلة اللي عدالهم على لابتوبها عشان ماينسرق ..وسارن يتشرن الريوق ورجعن...
حصه: اخبرج عنووده.. فصلتي شي للتخرج؟
عنود: وييييييييييييه..!!!..ذكرتيني والله تصدقين ناسيه السالفه... وانتي؟
حصه: نورة يايبه كاتلوجات حلوه من الشارجه.. انا عيبني اربع موديلات مادري عاد شو بختار..
عنود: اسميج خاينه شحقه ماراويتيني اياهن يوم كنت عندج؟
حصه: والله نسيت ..ماعليه يوم بتينا مره ثانيه براويج اياهن..
عنود: شو حبيبتي كل يوم بييكم انا؟؟ شحقه انتن ماتن عندنا؟؟ بعدين مابيخلوني اسير يوم عبدالله هناك تدرين انتي...واصلا اصلا..ماشي وقت..ماشي باقي عن التخرج.لين مانشتري القطع ونفصل..
حصه: وين عنوووووود ييتج انتي عندنا اسهل عن سيرتنا عندكم... تدريبهم انتي كيف تفكيرهم....
عنود: مالي خص...حاولي.. عنبوو خاطري توووني فيوم وافرح فيكن ..كله انا اسيرلكم..
حصه: همممممم...ماعليه بحاول وياهم بس ما اوعدج...ما يندرابي جان مااحصل لي طراق من عند ابويه لو رمسته...
عنوود: هههههههههههه ..عاد محلاج وانتي يايه باجر وغزج وارم...ههههه.. لالا عاد مب لهالدرجه عمي طيب ويتفاهم يوم تيبينه باسلوووب ...
حصه: هههههههههه..ماعليه بتشووفين..والله بحصل لي هزبه حتى لو وافقوا بعد بنهزب..
عنود: تحملي في سبيل فستان التخرج...
وكملن ريوقهن وسوالفهن لين مايت الساعه 12 وراحن الكلاس رباعه..
الساعه ثلاث ردن نورة وحصه البيت... حصه اول ماوصلت تسبحت وارتاحت شوي..بعد ماصلت العصر نزلت وحصلت امها يالسه مع حمده وناصر وعبدالله منسدح وحاط راسه على ريول امه..يت حصه ويلست وياهم
ام خالد: ها بنتي.. وين اختج عيل؟
حصه: فوق اظني الا رقدت..
ام خالد: هالبنت دومها راقده..
عبدالله: حرام عليج امايه .. ناشة من فير الله ولين ثلاث وهي في الجامعه..خليها ترتاح شوي لين المغرب..
ام خالد: برايها لكن ماباها تسهر في الليل انا...
حصه: نورة من تحصل الرقاد مابتقول لا....
عبدالله: خلوا نوروه في حالها.. خلها ترقد...انزين حصووووه... ( ودز حصه بريله شوي شوي).. منو شفتي اليوم في الجامعه؟
ويبتسم...وحصه فهمت عليه وظحكت..
حصه: انته منو تباني اشوف في الجامعه..؟؟
عبدالله: هههههههههههه اباج تشوفين كل حد حلوووو..
حصه: والله المزاييين وايد في جامعتنا...
عبدالله: يالله عاد... مثل خطيبتي ماتحصلين....
ام خالد:وابوووي عليك انا...قم عني جان هاي رمستك عن البنات...
حمده:هههههههه حليله ياعمووه خليه يتغزل بخطيبته..ماورا عليه من ثلاث سنين خاطبنها..
ناصر: هي والله انا ماكملت بخطبتي سنه وماصبرت ...
حمده: اذكر.. الله يسامحك بس ماخليتني اتجهز عدل..
حصه: هههههههه المهم عرستي وماصار عليج شي صح والا...
حمده: اخوج اللي طاح فيها... عقب العرس اونه عاد نحن في شهر العسل تميت كل ماسير السوق اتشرا شي..خسرته...
ناصر: فدوه عن راسج ام سهيل تستاهلين ازود والله...
عبدالله: ياعيني ياعيني... سكتوا عني لا عرس في هالاجازه...
ام خالد: عين خير فديتك..ماشي عرس الا يوم تستوي دختور..
عبدالله: اللي يسمعج يا امايه يقول دكتور طب عام وبتعامل ويا المرضى وبعالج الناس...
ام خالد: عيل شووووو؟؟؟
عبدالله: اطّاعوا امايه... ماتدري تراها اني تخصصت اشعه...
حصه: قول والله؟ حتى انا مادري...ليش تخصصت هالتخصص؟؟ جان خذت جراحه والا عظام والا عام أي شي...
عبدالله: والله يا اختاااه انا انسان حساس..والسنوات الاولى من الدراسه يوم درسنا كيف نتعامل مع المرضى وهالخريط كله مارتحت من السالفه.. قلبي يعورني .. فقلت بتخصص اشعه...ابرك لي..بعيد عن المرضى.. اتعامل مع الاجهزه..وادرس الصور ومن هالسوالف... يعني اذا بختلط بمرضى بيكون على الحد الادنى عرفتي.. !...مب يومياا... بس مع ذلك دكتور...
ناصر: احسن لك افتكيت والله...
ام خالد: المهم دختوور..
عبدالله: ههههههههه فديت الخقاقه انا...
ام خالد: عنلاتك ياللي ماتستحي..قم اقوولك عن ريولي....مسود الويه..هذا اوني رافعه راسي بك...
نش عبدالله وهو ميت من الظحك على امه وحبها على راسها..
عبدالله: هههههههههههههههه آسف والله غناتي... خلاص انتي مب خقاقه انتي فخوورة...
ناصر: افااا يا امااايه..يعني نحن مب رافعه راسج بنا؟؟ والا ما نرفع الراس..
ام خالد: فديتك كلكم فيكم الخير وينشد بكم الظهر..واحد ظابط...والثاني مهندس...والثالث دختوور..
عبدالله: امايه ..عاد يوم بتسيرين تخقـّـين ...اوه قصدي يعني..تفتخرين فيني عند الناس...هب تقولين دختور...قولي دكتووور..
ام خالد: الا واحد....
حصه: ونحن ماينرفع بنا الراس؟؟ اشوفج طلعتينا من الحسبه انا وعليا ونورة...
ام خالد: انتن بناتي الله يوفقكن..وتستون حريم بيت والنعم بكن...ذيج الساعه ترفعن الراس..
حصه: حليلنا والله... احين انا ونورة متعبات عمارنا ودارسات ادارة واقتصاد عشان نقعد فبيوتنا؟؟؟ لالا انا بفتح لي شركه..
ام خالد: ان شاء الله بنتي يوم بيبيظ الديج...
عبدالله: هههههههههه احللللى يا تحطيم انتي..... حصه ماعليج انا بفتح لج انتي وعنود ونورة شركه...بشغـلكن فيها....
حصه: فديت اخويه انا.... انزين سمعي امااايه...طالبتنج طلبه..
ام خالد: شو في خاطرج بنتي..؟؟
حصه: امايه ...انا لين احين مافصلت للتخرج...وماشي باقي ترا..
ام خالد: مب مشكله بتفصلين ...
حصه: انزين امايا.....عنود بعد مافصلت..وانا عندي كاتلوجات فيهن موديلات للفساتين..وقالت لي هاتيهن عشان نختار رباعه فساتين للتخرج..وعقب بنشتري القطعه على اساس الموديل...
ام خالد: انزين مب مشكله ..طرشي الموديلات حقها... اخوج بيوديهن يوم بيسير صوب بيت عمه...
حصه: امايا...نحن مانعرف جي...لازم نكون رباعه..ونختار ونتناقش فيهن رباعه...
ام خالد: قولي انتي ابا اسير بيت عمي وخلصي..
حصه: والله يا امايا ان السالفه مب جي.. انا بوديهن في الجامعه وبنيلس هناك ...بس ماعندنا وقت موليه.. ساعه لريوق وساعه لغدا وصلاة.. ومن عقبها البيت....والبنت مابيخلونها تي بيتنا....تدرين عاد انتي عبدالله هني ومختلف الوضع عن قبل يوم كانت تينا...
عبدالله: والله ياحصه انا ماحيدني باكل البنت...
حصه: ادري فديتك...بس فيه شي اسمه مستحى...
ام خالد: لالا صدق...عيب البنت تسير بيت ريال خاطبنها بعدها ماصارت فذمته هي.. حتى لو بنت عمها..الا جان يايه ويا اهلها...
حصه: يعني بتخليني اسير؟؟
ام خالد: لا... والله مب لازم ياحصه تقعدن تختارن رباعه..ربع ساعه يبالكن لين تختارن وعقب كله سوالف...
ناصر: انزين خليها تسير امايه....صاكه عالبنت صكه...برايها الا بيت عمها..واختها بتسير وياها..
ام خالد: لالالالالالالا...انا بناتي مايطلعن بدوني.. هن ماتعودن على هالسنع..اطرشهن بيوت الناس..
عبدالله: امايه هذا بيت عمي اذا ناسيه....مب أي ناس... بعدين عنود دوم كانت تي بيتنا يوم انا محد... حتى حرمة عمي بتزعل بتقول بنتي دوم تسيرلهم وهم مايردون زيارتنا...
حصه: هي والله صدق امايه...
ام خالد: انا دوم اسيرلهم...لا بتنقد ولا شي ...عزّه ماعندها هالحساسيات...
حمده: انزين عموه سيري انتي ويا البنات اذا عسب مايروحن رواحهن...حليلهن مايطلعن مكان الا من البيت للجامعه والعكس...
ام خالد اظايقت وشافت العرب كلهم عليها... فقررت انها تترك الموضوع للي اعلى سلطه منها... وحق اللي محد يروم يناقشه ويقوله لا.... بو خالد..
ام خالد: مايخصني ..شاورن ابوكن..
حصه: امايه...انتي تدرين ان ابويه سار العزبه ومابيرد غير المسا... والمسا مابنسير مكان..هذا شي طبيعي..
عبدالله: اتصليله انزين عتيلفوونه....قوليله بسير صوب ام سلطان وبشل البنات وياي...وانا بوصلكم..
ام خالد: هيييييييييي ثرها جي السالفه..!!!.. قول اروحك تبا تسير صوبهم....
عبدالله: ههههههههه لو ابا اسير مب محتاي عذر عشان اسير...بسير متى مابغي...بيت عمي ..
ام خالد: اووووف..يامن حشرتووووه... انزين ماعليه... بس عقب صلاة المغرب بنرد ..خلصتن والا ماخلصتن مالي خص انا...هب تيسن تحشرني عند العرب ...ترا بحرم اوديكن بقعه
عبدالله: سمعي امج..ترا بتحرم توديكن بقعه...تراكن كل يوم سايرات وياها مكان...ههههه والله انج يا امااياا....!!!
حصه: ولا يهمج... بس على شرط احين نطلع...

----------


## Taka

ام خالد: سيري ووعي اختج وتزهبن بسرعه لين ماتصل بابووج....طلبات هالبنات ماتخلص..
عبدالله: ركظي قبل ماتغير رايها...
نشت حصه وهي مستانسه.. وييييين من زمااااان ماساروا بيت عمهم... ودقت على نورة وقالت لها انهم بيسيرون صوب بيت عمهم...نشت نورة وهي ماشبعت من رقادها تغسلت وتلبست وهي مب فاهمه حق شوهالسيرة المفاجاة..بس اذا السالفه فيها ظهرة من البيت اكيد مابتناقش بالموضوع...المهم في ظرف ربع ساعه كلهم متلبسين وخالصين.اتصلت حصه بعنود على موبايلها وعبدالله لاصق فيها يتسمع... وقالت لها انهم بيوونهم بعد شوي ويا الوالده...وسكرت عنها..وبعدها..ركبوا كلهم فسيارة عبدالله.. وساروا صوب بيت عمهم..
فبيت محمد الكتبي.. (بوسلطان) .. سكرت عنود تيلفوونها وركظت للطابق الارضي عشان تخبرهم ان قوم عمهم يايين صوبهم... نزلت الصالة وحصلت امها يالسه مع ابوها ووياهم حميد وحرمته منى مع بنتهم عزه.. ومريم حرمه سلطان مع عيالها الثلاثه محمد وحمد ومنصور..يت عنود ووقفت عند باب الصالة..
عنود: امايا... ترا حرمه عمي وبناتها يايين صوبنا...زهبوا فواله جان بتزهبون..انا سمحيلي حجرتي لايثه وحتى الصالة الصغيرة اللي فوق لايثه.. بروح ارتبهن...
ام سلطان: حياهم الله يابنتي.. ياحيهن البنات من زمان ماين صوبنا...منو يايبنهم الدريول؟
عنود: اظني...والله مادري يامايا ماسالت....
ام سلطان: فديتج مري عالميلس شوفيه جان يبالها ترتيب..احيد اخوانج وربعهم سهرانين فيه امس...مايندرا منو بييبهم اخاف حد من الشباب..
عنود: ان شاء الله امايا... حميد حد فيه الميلس؟؟
حميد: مادري يمكن خليفه وحمدان هناك ووياهم حد... صبري بتصلبهم..
وبعد ماتصل حميد بخليفه...عرف انهم في الميلس بس وياهم شباب... فطنشت عنود سالفه الميلس وراحت على طول فوق..بدلت ثيابها وتكشخت لبنات عمها..ورتبت غرفتها ودخنتها وعطرتها..ونفس الشي رتبت الصالة ودخنتها... وخلت المكيفات شغااله...ونزلت تحت تترياهم يوصلون... وكانت امها مجهزه الدلال وحريم اخوانها مسويات من قبل فوالة العصر..لانه بيت ام سلطان معرووف مايخلى من الضيووف فلازم يوميا تكون الفواله محطووطه وكل شي جاهز...وبعد شوي سمعوا سيارة داخله بيتهم ...طلعت ام سلطان تستقبل.. وقالت لعنود لا تطلع لانه يمكن حد من الشباب يايبنهم.. ويوم سارت تشوف فعلا طلع عبدالله اللي يايب البنات وخليفه وحمدان كانوا يستقبلوون رواحهم هذيلاك بعد من سمعوا سياره داخله البيت طلعوا..ونفس الشي حميد اللي دخل يغير كندورته وطلع لهم يوم سمع سيارتهم . عبدالله كان يسلم على عيال عمه ... والبنات متغشيات...ام خالد سلمت على عيال محمد وسارت صوب ام سلطان تسلم عليها... البنات لحقن امهن وحصه شاله الكاتلوجات.. وتنعرف انها حصه لانها اطول من نورة...حميد الوحيد اللي عبرهن..لان الشباب استحوا بوجود اخوهن وامهن...
حميد: السلام عليكن...شحالكن يابنات..؟؟
حصه ونورة: بخير الله يسلمك حميد شحالك انته؟
حميد: بخير وعافيه ..ياحيالله من يانا..
نورة و حصه: الله يحييك
لحقن البنات امهن وسلمن على ام سلطان..ودخلن البيت.. وعبدالله وحميد وخليفه وحمدان ردوا يدخلون الميلس عند باقي الشباب... ام خالد والبنات سلمن على مريم ومنى حريّم العيال واخر شي عنوود.
حصه: انتي بعد تبين سلام...توني مفارقتنج ويا هالويه...
عنود: خسج الله الا ياحظج يوم بتبوسيني...
يلسن شوي البنات تحت وشربن العصير وتعذرن عن الفواله..وسارن على طول فووق...
عنود: وين تبن تيلسن.؟؟ في الصالة الصغيرة والا الحجره؟؟
نورة: احسن لنا الحجره بناخذ راحتنا وبنتسدح...
عنود: على راحتكن...
دخلن البنات حجرة عنود وقعدن يمدحن في ديكور الغرفه وكل شي.. وفتحت الكتالوجات ويلسن يشوفن الموديلات اللي فيها...عنود عيبنها وايد الموديلات بس ماحصلت الي هي حاطتنه في بالها...
عنود: حصوووه كلهن حلوات بس اذا بختار لازم اغير في الحركات شوي.. ماحس انهن على مزاجي...
نورة: صبري... هذيلا ثنينه...وين الثالث...؟؟
حصه: هي والله... وين الثالث؟؟ وانا اقول بعد وين الموديلات اللي مختارتنها...!!!..ماحصلتهن في هالكتلوجات..
عنود: ياحافظ عليج لايكون مايبتييه؟؟؟
حصه: لا ..يايبتنه... اذكر اني عديتهن في السياره...ثلاثه...
نورة: يمكن نسيتيه تحت في الصالة...
حصه: بسير اشووفه... امي مهددتني قالت عقب صلاة المغرب بنرد البيت..
عنود: خليه انا بسير ادوره تحت..
حصه: لا والله ماتسيرين... انا بسير اييبه اكيد نسيته في الصالة..يلسي انتي ويا نورة...
لبست عنود عباتها وشيلتها اللي كانت عاقتنهن..وطلعت من الغرفه ونزلت تحت... رحبن فيها الحريم يوم شافنها نازلها وقالت لهن انها نست كتلوج... بس محد منهن شافه... دورت حصه في المكان اللي هي كانت يالسه فيه ولا حصلت شي... قالت في خاطرها اكييد نسيته في السياره... فتحجبت ويوم يايه بتطلع زقرتها امها
ام خالد: حصه بنتي وين تبين طالعه؟؟؟
حصه: امايه الظاهر نسيت الكاتلوج في سيارة عبدالله..بسير اييبه..
فسكتت الام عن بنتها لانها ظيفه ومابتيس تسويلها سالفه ....لبست حصه نعالها وسارت صوب سيارة عبدالله وهي تدعى انها ماتكون مقفوله...يوم وصلت عند باب السياره وين ماكانت هي قاعده..كان الباب مجابل ميلس الرياييل... وحصه كانت متحجبه بس...بطلت باب السياره وهي تحمد ربها انها مب مقفوله..وحصلت الكاتلوج طايح تحت السيت.. فشلته وردت سكرت باب السياره..ويوم لفت عشان ترد داخل البيت كان واحد من الشباب توه طالع من الميلس.. المسكين رفع عينه من غير قصد وطاحت عينه فعين حصه... وهي لحظه وحده بس حفظ ملامحها وهي حفظت ملامحه.. وعلى طول حصه انحرجت وتغشت وهو مسكين نزل راسه وكمل طريجه لين برا البيت وطلع...ردت حصه البيت تتنافض وعلى طول ركبت فوق ودخلت غرفه البنات ..وكملن تفتيش عن الموديل المناسب بدون ماتيب أي طاري لهالحادث الغير مقصود..
عنود وحصه قررن انهن يسون نفس الفستان.. ونفس القطعه... لانهن دايما كانن يحبن يطقمن مع بعض من كثر ما ربعتهن قوية...
نورة: الصراحه حلوو الفستان الي اخترتنه..وبتطلعن متميزات... بس عاد من وين بتاخذن قطع مناسبه؟؟
عنود: والله هني في العين شي قطع حلللوه بس الصراحه ماشفت لين احين شي مناسب... لازم نسير يابوظبي يا دبي... بس عاد منو اللي بيودينا؟؟
حصه: الا جان اقنع امي نسير خميس وجمعه الشارجه ومن هناك نسير دبي ونتشرا ونرد العين..
نورة: هي فديييتج والله فكره عبقريه .. قوليلها..
عنود: نورووه... صدق لي قال كلن يغني على ليلاااه...نحن في سالفة القطع وانتي همج سيرة الشارجه... بعدين تعالي حبيبتي... انتي وبتسيرين دبي ترومين توصلين لها..وانا منو بيفزعبي ؟؟ لا تنسين انه لازم تكون القطعه وحده لي ولج ...
حصه: همممممممممم والحل؟؟
عنود: شو رايج نعزر عليهم يودوونا بوظبي... والله ذاك اليوم سايره ويا امي شو قطع فنانه عندهم..شي عجب..
حصه: عمري لا تتكلمين في الاحلام... تكلمي بحدود المنطق... نحن منو بيودينا بوظبي؟؟
عنود: رمسن عبدالله..
نورة: اوكي فرضا ودانا عبدالله...وانتي؟؟ مابيخلونج تين ويانا...
عنود: وانا برمس خليفه والا حمدان...
حصه: وتتحسبين بيخلوونا نفج رووسنا ونسير ويا الشباب رواحنا؟؟ هذيلا من نوصل مركز بيخلونا وبيسيرون كافيه وبيخلوونا نحوط رواحنا...
عنود: احلى شي...شو تبين احسن من جذي...
حصه: حبيبتي... قوم خالد وناصر يدرون بهالسوالف..والله يوقفون فحلوجنا مابيخلوونا...
عنود: اوووفففف كيف تصعبن الاموور...والحل؟؟
نورة: انا بقولكن الحل.. حصه تقنع امي نسير الشارجه عشان من هناك تروح دبي وتاخذ لها قطع..ويوم توصل هناك..تاخذ حقها وتاخذ حقج نفس القطعه... وحصه ترا ذوقها حلوو وانتي تدرين..وبس تنتهي المشكله..
عنود قعدت تفكر شوي...وهي حايسه بوزها مظايقه لانها بتفلس من سيرة دبي...
عنود: اوكي مب مشكله...وانا واثقه بذووق حصه..حل مناسب..
حصه: بس مب اذا ماعيبج تذليني طول حياتي....!!
عنود: لا ولا يهمج ذوقج حلوو اعرفه ..بعدين انتي تعرفين بالموديلات والتفصيل اكثر مني..تعرفين شو مناسب ماشاء الله عليج..
حصه: احم احم...ياااي مدحووني...مشكووره والله من ذووقج بس..
وبعد ماخلصن هالاتفاقات كلها اذن عليهن المغرب... وقامن يصلن وعلى طول لبسن شيلهن والعبي ونزلن تحت... ومن عقبها ردوا البيت مع عبدالله...

-------------

----------


## Taka

انشالله اكمل فيوم ثاني

----------


## روحk.s.a.

اف تعبت عمت عيوني اكملها بعدين
بس مشكووور اخوي على القصة

تقبل مروري

----------


## Taka

العفو
ولاتنسى تكملها

----------


## شمعه تحترق

يعطيك العافيه مهرشاد
اني من محبي اللهجه الاماراتيه
وأكيد رح استمتع بقراءتها
بإنتظار الاجزاء الباقيه
موفق دووم

----------


## Princess

السلاااام عليكم خيي مهرشاد     
اشكر لك جهودك المبذوله في هالقسم لا عدمناها يارب
وخوياتي يمدحوا بالقصص الإماراتيه وان شالله تكو اول قصه اتابعها هي هالقصه من تحت ايدك .. فمشكوور..

لي بعض الملاحظات...  :amuse: 
ما حطيت  عنوان القصه اخوي    :rolleyes: 

عنوانها ... ( اموت واحيا بك .. )
وخيي ما ذكرت انها منقوله.. يعني ميرا واكبر ساحر بالعالم.. عرفناها انها من وحي خيالك وصنع بنات افكارك
ومشكور على ابداعك وجهدك..
بس هذي ضروري تذكر انها منقوله اخوي ..  
والا انت اللي كاتبها لتعدد المسميات في المنتديات... 
ووقت ما اقرى منها اي جزء لي رجعه بإذن الله

عوافي علينا جهودك المبذوله
ويعطيك الف عافيه عليها
دمت بحفظ الرحمن       :bigsmile:

----------


## Taka

شمعه تحرق مشكوره على المتابعه
اميرة المرح انشالله ماتكون اخر وحده .....وانا ماكتبت عنوانها لاني لمه قريت القصه ماكان مكتوب اسمها والحين بكتبه....وانا قلت اخر شي اكتب منقول بس الحين اعدلها واكتبها بالاول....دقايق وحط اجزاء ومشكورين مره ثانيه.

----------


## Taka

ماعرف شكله ماتتعدل المشاركه....المهم انا بكمل القصه
.
.
.
.الجزء التاسع

في الشارجه... سعيد كان توه موقف السياره جدام البيت وبينزل... بس تم يالس في السياره شوي وهو يطلع صورة نورة من البوك.. يوم هي صغيرة عمرها 13 سنه وظحك...طبعا سعيد سارق هالصورة من زمان.و نورة بعدها لين الحين ادور هالصورة... كانوا ذيج الساعه في مهرجان حديقة هيلي.. والبنت متعبله ولابسه طاقية عوده وتاكل اسكريم سايح.. ومصورينها ومستويه مثل الساحره... بس سعيد تعلق بهالصورة بشكل غريب... يذكر وقت ماكانوا يصورون هالصورة كان هو عدالها وحاط القناع على ويهه وناوي يروعها... ورد يظحك... تذكر يوم صرخت وعقب عصبت وفرّته بالاسكريم... وقته كان هو عمره 15 سنه..وتوه كان بادي يتعلق فيها ...انتبه في هاللحظه على سياره وقفت جدام سيارته... ونزلت منها بنت متنقبه.. ووراها خوله بنت خالته.. والقهر..كانت الشيله مردوده عن راسها وقصتها برا.. والحبيبه متكشخه ومتمكيجه مكياج خفيف.. ويوم دقق في البنت المتنقبه عرف انها فاطمه اخته وشاله اكياس وياها.. تم سعيد يحترق وهو يالس في السياره متظيج ومب عارف كيف يتصرف.... قبل مايدخلن البنات البيت بشوي...خطفت سياره متروسه شباب وهرنت للبنات..وطبعا هم ماشافوه يالس في السياره لانه سيارته مغمجه... فاطمه بسرعه دخلت داخل البيت..اما خوله التفتت اول وبعدين تفيجت تدخل البيت... وراحت سيارة الشباب طبعا بعد ماخذوا فكره سيئة عن بيت سعيد والبنات اللي فيه... آخ يالقهر..هذي منو فاكره نفسها تدخل بيتها بهالطريقه..ماعليه انزين...سكتنا وايد بس عقب اللي شفته اليوم ما بسكت واللي يصير يصير....
رد دس صورة نورة في البوك وشل تيلفونه وحطه هو والبوك في مخباه ونزل من سيارته ودش البيت..وهو كل شي يرقع بالبيبان.. دخل بيتهم وعلى طول سار صوب الصالة... حصل فاطمه اخته توها يالسه وتعق نقابها.. وخوله يالسه بالكرسي المجابل..وعدالها شيخه... ومنال ومنى يطالعن التلفزيوون..وكانت الظيجه والقهر مبينه على ويه سعيد ..وعيونه توزع شرارات في كل مكان بشكل يخوف... وقف عند باب الصالة ورقع بالباب وراه... الكد صد صوبه ومستغربين من رده فعله وشو صاير عليه ...فاطمه حست بالمصايب.. وشيخه قالت في خاطرها احسن..شيخه انسانه مدينه وماكانت راضيه اختها تطلع بروحها مع بنت خالتها خوله...وخصوصا ان خوله مب متستره بما يكفي... فقالت خله يهزبهن عشان يتادبن شوي... اما خوله.. فما توقعت ان المصيبه اطيح على راسها... هي تحب سعيد بشكل غريب ومفتوونه فيه.. ومن غرورها كانت تظن ان سعيد مهتم فيها ...عشان جي ماتوقعت ان يطول لسانه عليها او يصيبها شي منه... اما منال ومنى..يوم شافن سعيد ياي معصب وشكله بيدفنهم حيين.. انسحبن بكرامتهن وراحن الصالة الفوقانيه يكملن مسلسلهن بعيد عن الحشره..... سعيد..فكر انه يبدا بخوله ويطلع اللي في خاطره عليها... بس عقب قال لا بهزب فطوم اول عشان ماتقول خوله انه ياي ومتحامل عليها هي اول وماقال شي لاخته... صد صوب فطوم وهو يطالعها بعصبيه
سعيد: ممكن تقولين لي ... وين كنتي.. ومن متى انتي برا البيت...ومنو سمح لج اصلا تطلعين بلا شور؟؟؟
فطوم تم قلبها يدق بقووو...وكانت صدق صدق خايفه... هي من اول ماطلعت ماكانت مرتاحه من السيره لانه محد وياهم حد كبير...بس شو تسوي انجبرت..
فطوم: سعيييد.. كنت في السوق اتشرا شوية اغراض.. شو بلاك؟؟
سعيد: منوو سمح لج انتي تسيرين بدون مايكون حد وياج كبير؟
فطوم: سعيد شوف.. انا مخبره امايه ...وقايلتلها بنسير ويا خوله وخالووه السوق.. قالت دام ويا خالتج برايج.. فيوم سرنا بيت خالووه قالت لنا تعبانه سيرن رواحكن... ووو..
سعيد: ورحتي..؟؟ ماجذبتي خبر...سرتي اروحج بدون رقيب ولا حسيب تصيعين في الاسواق لين الساعه 8؟؟؟؟
فطوم: سعيد...!!!!... شو اصيح في الاسواق هاي بعد؟؟؟ سايره اتشرا اغراض وامك ماتفيجت لي من اسبوع اطلبها... وخالوه تعبت شو تبانا نسوي.؟؟
سعيد: ماترومين تردين البيت وتاجلين السيره؟؟؟ ماترومين ادقيلي وتخبريني.؟؟ انا بوديج شحقه ماطلبتي؟؟
فطوم: سعيد انته لاهي ويا شغلك وربعك واصلا كم مره طلبت منك وتقولي بعدين...
فطوم كانت بتقرب وتصيح... ماتتحمل هزاب خصوصا من سعيد... يمكن غلطت هي بالظهره بروحها مع خوله بس ابد ماسوت شي يسيء لسمعتها واهلها ..بالعكس كانت حاشمه عمرها من طلعت لين ردت...بس سعيد عصبيته ماخلته يقدر يهدا او يتساهل مع اخته... مع انه يحبها اكثر وحده ..بس وعشان هالسبب حزت في خاطره هالحركه اللي مسوتنها...
سعيد: حسابج بعدين عند ابويه مسودة الويه..... (صد سعيد صوب خوله).. وانتي؟؟..
خوله بطلت عيونها..واستغربت ان الهجوم انصب عليها...
خوله: انا شوو؟؟؟
طالعها سعيد باحتقار واضح من فوق لتحت...
سعيد: هذا شكل تطلعيبه الاسواق يابنت الحسب والنسب؟؟
خوله: شوفيه شكلي؟
سعيد: شووفيه شكلج؟؟؟؟ انتي ماتستحين على ويهج؟؟؟ بالله عليج ماحسيتي بشي وانتي تمشين عدال بنت متنقبه..وانتي لابسه الشيله كانج مب لابستنها...الشعر مكشوف..والويه مكشوف.. والمكياج والدنيا.... لابسه هالبدلات ومترصصه والعباة مفتوحه بعد؟؟؟؟...هذا وانتي اكبر من فطوم جي تصرفاتج... تحوطيبها في الاسواق والتيلفون في ايدج وماسدج هذا بعد..ساحبه سياره متروسه شباب ووصلتيهم بيتناااااا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فطوم وشيخه حطن ايدهن على قلوبهن.... اول مره يشوفن سعيد بهالعصبيه... وكلهن توقعن ان صفعه محترمه بتوصل خوله اليوم لا محاله....
خوله انصدمت من هالكلام ..وقامت من كرسيها ووقفت..وكالعاده..شيلتها طاحت وماعدلتها... وماعرفت بشو تفكر وكيف تتصرف...كيف سعيد يتهجم عليها بهالطريقه ويتهمها بهالسوالف؟؟....
خوله: سعييد... احترم نفسك ارجوك...
سعيد: جـــــــــب ولا كلمه... ماريد اسمع حسج تسمعين ..!!!...فظحتينا الله يفظحج... شو بيقولون الناس عن بيتنا... شو بيقولون عن البنات اللي فيه..؟؟؟.. مافكرتي انتي بهالشي؟؟ مافكرتي ببنات خالتج ؟.. والرمسه اللي بتلحقهن من ورا راسج..؟؟... بس سمعي ياخولوه... الرمسه توصلج وتتعداج.. واحد من اثنين... يا انج تحشمين عمرج واهلج..وتتسترين..شعره وحده من قصتج ماريد اشوفها حتى جدامي ... ظهرات بروحج ويا الدريول والبشكاره مااافي.... تكشفين ويهج لااااا... تتنقبين.... وتلبسين عباه مسكره... وعطرج اللي شال الدنيا هذا تودرينه.... واذا ماعيبتج الرمسه ...بيتنا لا تدشينه..ولا انتي بنت خالتنا ولا نعرفج... تسمعين والا لااااااا؟؟؟؟؟
الكل تم ساكت ومنصدم وخايف حتى انه يتنفس عن يحصل له هزبه بعد... خوله نفس الشي..بس بعد ماستوعبت..لفت صوب الكرسي خذت شنطتها وركظت برا البيت وهي تصيح..... نشت فاطمه تبا تلحقها وتراظيها... بس وقفها سعيد...
سعيد: يلسي محلج لا اعطيج كفف انتي بعد.... خليها تذلف يعلها ماترد...
فاطمه: سعيد مب لهالدرجه يعني....
سعيد: اووووووص ولا حرف.... والله يا فطيم ان شفتج والا حتى سمعت انج ظاهره وياها مكان حتى بوجوود حد اكبر منج وياج..بزوالج.... فاهمه؟؟..
يلست فاطمه مكانها ..ويت ام فيصل على حشرة الحسوس... ويوم بغت تسال لبسها سعيد وسار فوق..يخاف يغلط على امه بالرمسه وهو معصب جي...

بالباجر.. يوم الاحد وفي العين...حصه ونورة متحاوطات بالشيّاب.. بو خالد وحرمته... مستغلات فرصه انهن رواحهن وياهم...وكان الوقت المغرب...وهن ناويات يشنن حمله اقناع عشان سيرة الشارجه نهاية الاسبوع.. بو خالد كان ماد ريله جدام نورة... ونورة تهمزه ...وحصه يالسه عدال امها...
بو خالد: يالله بنتي بعدج هالريل همزيها وخلاص..ادريبج تعبتي..
نورة: لا ابويه فديتك لو اتم لين باجر مابتعب..المهم انته ترتاح من ويع الريول..
بو خالد: بارك الله فيج بنتي....
ام خالد: امايه حصه..صبي جاهي لابوج...
بو خالد: لالا مب الحين..ويا العشا... وين عشااايه هووو؟؟
ام خالد: تباه الحين؟؟ بعده المغرب....!!
بو خالد: بعد شوي خلهم يحطوونه...يعت..
حصه: احمم..ابووويه...طالبتنك طلبه...
ام خالد: اشوف كثرانه طلباتج بنت حمد هاليومين..!!..
بو خالد: آمري حصه شو بغيتي؟
حصه: ابويه فديت ويهك..تخرجي ماشي باقي عنه.. وابالي قطعه افصلها فستاااان...
بو خالد: مايخالف انزين...بتوديج امج السوق الصبح...
حصه: ابويه الصبح عندي جامعه....وين اسير؟؟ والعصر امي ماداني تطلعبنا السوق لانه ينترس شباب..بعدين العصر مايواحيلك اصلا ساعتين وخلص...
بو خالد: انزين تصبري لين الخميس بتوديج الصبح... وبتفصلين قطعتج..
نورة: ابويه..انته ماتبا لبنتك شي زين ويبيظ الويه..؟
بو خالد: معلوم مابقصر ببنتي...هذا تخرج..مابتتخرج كل يوم هي من الجامعه..!!
نورة: ابويه..ترا في العين ماشي محلات تسرر وايد يعني عشان قطع الفساتين... كل الكشخه في دبي والا بوظبي... وكل البنات يتشرن من هناك...ارخص واحلى من العين بواااااااااااايد...
بو خالد: وهي حصه ماتبا من العين؟؟

----------


## Taka

حصه: هي ابوويه.. هني في العين بندور لين مانعيز ولا بنحصل شي مناسب...
بو خالد: بنتي انا ماروم اوديكن صوب بوظبي...
نورة: ابوويه مب لازم بوظبي...اخر هالاسبوع خلنانسير الشارجه.. بتسير هي وامايه يتشرن من دبي وبيقضن حايتهن ويخلصن..وبنرد العين بالجمعه... وبعدين امايه تراكم مازرتوا عليا عدل عقب ماربت..ساعتين يلستوا عندها في المستشفى وروحتوا...احين كملت اسبوعين تقريبا.. خلينا نسير نشوفها.. منها تسلمين علىالاهل ومنها تقضي حصه حايتها وتتشرا..
ام خالد: ماتنغلبن في الرمسه بناتي....
بو خالد: خييبه يومين يبالكن تتشرن من السوق؟؟؟
حصه: ابويه والله الوقت يخطف بسرعه...يعني اذا بنسير بنطلع بعد الغدا..بنوصل العصر..لين مانسلم ونيلس اذن المغرب...عقب عاد ماينسااار السوق....الجمعه الصبح بنسير وبناخذ اللي نباه وبنرد عقب الغدا...
بو خالد: برايكن مرخوصات... بس عاد ماباكن تسيرن ويا الدريول بروحكن لين الشارجه.. انا برمس عبدالله يوديكن دامه فاظي...
حصه: فديتك يابويه الله يطول بعمرك...
نشت وحبته على راسه...
ام خالد: ابوج مابتظربه شمس وهو يدوربج في الاسواق...جي انا اللي بفزعبكن..
نورة: يوووووه غارت العيووز هههههههههههه
حصه: هههههههههه فديتج انتي بعد ..الله لا يحرمنا منكم ثنيناتكم...وهاي بووسه على راسج يالغاليه..
وحبت حصه راس امها بعد....وامها تتبسم مستانسه...
بوخالد: قومي عاده هاتيلي العشا ....نورة تهمزني والا بامرها هي ....
نورة: ليش يعني انا.؟؟
ام خالد: صغير القوم خادمهم....
حصه: ههههههههههههه ويييييو...
برطمت نورة وردت تكمل هموووز...
في هاللحظه دخل عليهم عبدالله ياي من براا...سلم عليهم ويلس عدال اخته نورة..لان حصه راحت المطبخ تيب عشا ابوها...
عبدالله: هااااااااا شو امسيتووووا..؟!.
ام خالد: بخير ولدي.... وين كنت انته؟
عبدالله: انا كنت ويا ربعي والله... وينهم عيل عنكم؟؟
نورة: كلن لاهي فبيته ويا عياله والله... خوانك مادريبهم ظاهرين بعد جنهم...
عبدالله: شو عشاكم...؟ يوعان انا...
ام خالد: فديتك احين بييبون عشان ابوك..تعشى وياه..
عبدالله: مااااااااااااريد عشا الشايب انا...تقشفف... خبزه وجبنه ماياكل شي غير... ابا شي راااهي...
نورة: تريا العشاااااا....ماخلصووه بعدهم توه المغرب..
عبدالله: بكفخج اقولج يوعان...ماشي عندكم شي جاهز...
نورة: هممممممم ..الفطاير هو الشي الوحيد اللي جاهز لانها مسوتنه من العصر..وقبل شوي مخلص..
عبدالله: ويالسه اطالعيني؟؟؟...قوووووووومي هاتيلي فصحن بتصبربه لين العشا...
نورة: بسم الله انزيييييييييييين...
نشت نورة وسارت المطبخ تيب لاخوها فطاير..ويوم هي طالعه..حصه كانت داخله ويايبه عشا ابووها فصينية صغيره... بما ان بو خالد ماياكل واايد...وحطته جدامه... ويلست عدال عبدالله..
حصه: توك ياي.؟؟
عبدالله: هي توني..شو فخاطرج..؟
ام خالد صبت لابو خالد شاهي ..والشايب قاعد يتعشى ولابسنهم...
حصه: مارمسك ابويه؟
عبدالله: عـــــن؟؟!
حصه: يباك تودينا الشارجه اخر الاسبوع هذا.... ويا امايه طبعا..
عبدالله: لا والله..؟!... دارس طب وشغلتوني دريول عندكم..!!!!
حصه: يالله عــــــــــــاااد عبدالله... تبانا نسير ويا الدريول يعني؟؟
عبدالله: مب مشكله انزين لاتسويلي مناحه....وحق شو تسيرون انتوا؟
حصه: بسير اتشرا قطعه حقي وحق عنود حق فستان التخرج...
عبدالله: اهاااااااااااااا دام جي لعيوون عنوووده اكيد بوديكن...وكيف اقنعتوهم انتوا؟؟
حصه: هههههههههه قردناااهم وحبينا رووسهم..
عبدالله: هههههههههه مب هينات...يعني يتقردنون الشيّاب اليوم؟؟
حصه: هي هي رايقين اليوم... شو في خاطرك؟
عبدالله: بتعرفين احين...
يت نورة وحطت صحت الفطاير جدامه... ويلست وياهم...عبدالله قعد ياكل من الفطاير.. وتقرب اكثر عدال ابووه...
عبدالله: بـــوو خالــــد,,,,,
نورة وحصه يتظاحكن شوي شوي...عبدالله شكله يظحك وهويحاول يكون سياسي...
بو خالد: لبيــه...
عبدالله: لبيت حااايه...ابا ارمسك فسالفه ...
بو خالد: هااات شو عندك...؟!
عبدالله: ابويه خطبتيه على بنت عمي طولت وايد... 3 سنين وانا محيرنها...
بو خالد: وششووو عليك؟!!..تراك تدرس ماخلصت...تبا تعرسسس؟؟؟
عبدالله: لا ابوويه مابعرس قبل التخرج انا....بس ابا املج عليها...
بو خالد اطالع ولده بنص عين ومعقد حيّاته وشكله بدا يتنرفز..
بو خالد: خل عنك هالخرابيط عبدالله...
عبدالله: ابوويه فديتك هذي مب خرابيط... ومافيها شي لو ملجت.. البنت صايره غريبه عليه لا انا اعرف عنها شي ولا هي تعرف عني شي الا اللي يخبرووونا اياه... شقايل تبانا نعرس؟
بو خالد: وااااابوي عليك انا..حد يتعرف على بنت عمه؟!!!... ولو ماعيبتك يعني بعد ماتتعرف عليها على قولتك شو بتسوي؟؟ بتطلق؟؟؟
عبدالله: لا ابويه فهمتني غلط...لا بطلق ولا شي وهالسوالف ماخطرت فبالي... بس ابويه انا بتغرب بعد شهرين... وانا اروم ارمسكم كلكم واحد واحد ماعدا عنود... واول ماتخرج وارد البلاد بعرس... خلني املج في هالاجازه ..ويكون تيلفون بيني وبينها... لانها بتصير حرمتي مافيها شي يعني... وانتوا مافيكم تسوون لي ملجه وعرس ورا بعض بعد مارجع... خلني املج احين وبنتعارف انا والبنت عدل في هالسنه..ووقت العرس بنكون متفاهمين ويا بعض مب ارد واعرس عليها حالي حال أي غريب خطبها فجاه وعرس...
بو خالد: وانته احين مسولنا هالحشره كلها عشان ترمسها في التيلفوون؟؟؟
عبدالله: هي ابويه...لاني ماروم ارمسها وهي بس خطيبتي...محد بيخليني ولا البنت تحق على نفسهاا صلا... بس يوم بتكون حرمتي محد بيروم يقول شي...
ام خالد: خله يملج بو خالد...مافيها شي... احين الشباب جذي تعلموا يملجون قبل بوقت عشان يتعارفون.... هذاك اول يملجون قبل العرس بيوم والا يومين... والولد بيكون مسافر.. يعني مابيلحق البنت منه شي غير صوته فالتيلفون..لا بيشوفها ولا بيقعد وياها ولا شي...
بو خالد: برااايه انزين... بس غد رياال عاد ولا تخليني اندم اني وافقتك على هالملجه... ملجه سنه كامله..!!!.. اخوانك ماسووها قبلك...
عبدالله: افا عليك يالغاااالي... مب واثق فتربيتك؟؟؟ بعدين عنود بنت عمي وبحطها فعيوووني...
بو خالد: ماعليه... برمس عمك وبنشوف شو يرد علينا....
عبدالله: تسلم لي والله يابوويه...
نش وحب راس ابوه وامه... فظحك بو خالد وهو مستغرب..
بو خالد: عنبووكم عيااال...!!..مايحبون روسنا الا يوم يحصلون اللي يبونه...!
عبدالله: ابويه لا تسب عمرك...
تموا كلهم عقب يظحكون ويسولفون لين حطوا العشا وتعشوا كلهم ماعدا بو خالد اللي سار يرقد عنهم..
يوم الثلاثاء في الشارجه.. سعيد بعد ماتغدى ركب حجرته عشان يرتاح وكان راد من الدوام قبل الغدا وتعبااان.. يت امه ودقت عليه الباب ودخلت وكان هو منسدح على شبريته وجاهز للرقااد...بس يوم شاف امه اعتدل ويلس في شبريته...
ام فيصل: ها الغالي بترقد..؟!!
سعيد: هي امايه تعبان...شو فخاطرج؟
يت ام فيصل ويلست عدال ولدها عالشبرية....
ام فيصل: انا يايه ارمسك فسالفه ابويه..
سعيد: خير ان شاء الله..!
ام فيصل: يعله خير.... خالتك زعلانه عليك..وانا بعد اظايقت من تصريفاتك...
تنهد سعيد بقووو..واظايق من خاطره انهم بيفتحون هالسالفه مره ثانيه..
سعيد: امايه دخيل والديج سدّي السالفه..انا اروحي تعباان وابا ارتاح...
ام فيصل: ياولدي مايصير تتهزب بنت خالتك فبيتنا وتروغها..؟؟ مايصير هالكلام..
سعيد: اولا انا مارغتها من بيتنا...اروحها طلعت... وبعدين يا امايه انتي غلطتي...وخالتي غلطت وكلكم غلطانين... والا ماحيدج انا اطرشين بناتج ويا الناس يصيعن في الاسواق لين 8 في الليل...
ام فيصل: انا مطرشتنها ويا اختي... ومادريت بخدمتها ان خالتك تعبت وسارن رواحهن الا عقب ماخبرووني ... لكن نحن مب في هالسالفه..انته شو ياك على بنت خالتك ؟؟
سعيد: امايه..انتي ماشفتيها كيف داخله بيتنا...كاشفه شعرها وويهاومتمكيجه وعطرها فايح..وتيلفونها في ايدها.. وتابعتنها سياره شباب لاحقينها مادري من وين......
حط ام فيصل ايدها على صدرها منصدمه..
ام فيصل: ياويلي...!!!... خوله تسوي جي؟؟
سعيد: شو اتحسبين عيل انتي..؟؟ خالوه للاسف ماربتها مثل مانتي مربيه بناتج... يامايه انا والله ماهزبتهن الا من ظيجتي من الموقف اللي صار.. ولاني خايف عليهن وانتي تدرين انها بحسبه اختي.. ومصلحتها تهمني.. بس خالوه وريلها الله يسامحهم الصراحه وايد فاجين لها راسها...والبنت ماعندها خوان ينصحونها بعد... انتي اروحج تشوفينها كيف تعق شيلتها جدامي..
ام فيصل: فديتك ياولدي ادريبك محشوم عن الغلط..وانا ادريبك مابتسوي شي الا وله سبب ...وانا ادري انها تكشف نفسها جدامك اتحسبها الا هني فبيتنا تاخذ راحتها حتى انها رابيه وياكم...وتعدّك مثل اخوها.. لكن مادريت بخدمتها برا البيت...
سعيد: احين دريتي..دخيلج لا تصدعيني بهالسالفه مره ثانيه..واذا بغت اتم زعلانه طززز برايها ..اخافها تخرب خواتي انا..
ام فيصل: ياولدي مايصير جذي..خالتك زعلانه عليك وهي ماتدري شو السالفه الاصلية..وانا ماباها تحط فخاطرها عليك وعليه انا بعد...سير استسمح منها وفهمها السالفه الليله...
سعيد: اماايه...لاب ساير ولا شي... انا ماغلطت عشان اسير استسمح من حد.... وهي اروحها المفروض تشوف غلط بنتها...
ام فيصل: عشان خاطري فديتك... استسمح منها اول بادي ورمسها بالرمسه الزينه وفهمها شو صار باسلوب عدل عشان تفهم عليك بدون ماتزعل..وتقولها عن غلط البنت... وانه مايرضيك تشوفها بهالطريقه...انزين... فديتك ماريد حد يزعل عليك ...عشاني..
سعيد: هممممم..ماعليه يامايا...والله عشانج بس مب عشان خولوه مسودة الويه...
ام فيصل: بارك الله فيك ياولدي..وترا هذي ياهل ..وماحصلت حد ينصحها.... برايك ارقد الغالي بوعيك انا عند صلاة العصر...
طلعت ام فيصل وتم سعيد مظيج..لانه مجبور يسير بيت خالته ويرمسهم...بس بعد شوي رقد ولا حس بعمره...

--------------------

----------


## Taka

الفصل العاشر

في العين الساعه خمس العصر..نزلت حصه وحصلت عبدالله وخليفه وحمدان يالسين في الصالة يسولفون ويا الشايب..اول حد شافها وهي نازله خليفه... على طول حصه تحجبت وكملت طريجها ..
حصه: السلام عليكم..
الكل: وعليكم السلام والرحمه...
تمت حصه قافطه مب عارفه كيف تسلم على عيال عمها جدام ابوها واخوها..بس بعد مايستوي اطنشهم فظييحه..
حصه: شحالكم عيال عمي..؟؟
خليفة وحمدان: بخير وعافيه شحالج انتي؟
حصه: الحمد لله ... وين امايه ؟
عبدالله: دخلت حجرتها تصلي العصر ولين احين ماطلعت..
سارت حصه صوب حجره امها وعين خلييفه تتبعها بدون ماحد يحس فيه... ماقدر يقاوم انه يتامل بحلاة خطواتها وتناسق جسمها.. صح لابسه شيلة بيظا ومغطيه معظم الجسم وفوق هذا جلابيه ... بس بعد واضح للي يشوفها ان جسمها متناسق مع طولها وحلوو... ماشاء الله عليج بنت عمي..تلفتين النظر.. وقعد يفكر للحظه انها بسرعه بطيير بعد تخرجها... بتنخطب بسرعه... وبينه وبين نفسه اظايق من هالفكره..
كملت حصه طريجها ودخلت حجره امها.. وحصلتها تبدل ثيابها وشكلها ناويه تطلع..
حصه: السلام عليج امايا...
ام خالد: هلا بنتي..تعالي سكري لي هالعقد مارمت له..
يت حصه وسكرت العقد لامها..
حصه: امايا وين بتسيرين؟؟
ام خالد: بسير عند حرمه بسلم عليها..يايه من العمره..
حصه: هيي...انزين امايا بغيت اقوولج...
ام خالد: خير بنتي..؟
حصه: الخير فويهج ان شاء الله...امايا خلينا نجدم السيرة للاربعاء بدل الخميس..
ام خالد: ليش؟؟
حصه: امايا نحن بنسير السوق يوم الجمعه الصبح صح؟...معظم المراكز تسكر بالجمعه..وين بندق بروسنا؟ خلينا نسير الاربعاء والخميس الصبح بنسير السوق وبيكون مفتوح.. وبنرد..
ام خالد: هي صدقج...مب مشكله..بشاور ابوج..بس ماظني يمانع...
حصه: تمام..شو بتاخذين للحرمه اللي يايه من العمره؟؟
ام خالد: مريت العزبه الصبح ويبت لها ذبايح...
حصه: هيي..ياحيج والله.. محتايه شي؟ بسير عنج..
ام خالد: سلامتج حصه.. بس سيري شوفي ابوج جان يابوله الجاهي والقهوه والرطب..
حصه: امايا عيال عمي هناك...
ام خالد: هييي صدق... برايج عيل سيري فوق عنهم...
طلعت حصه من حجره امها بس بدال ماتروح فوق..طلعت من باب المطبخ وسارت بيت اخوها خالد.. عند ميرة...
دخلت عليها وحصلتها فارشه كتب عيالها وادرسهم بالصاله...
حصه: احم احممم ..السلام عليج..
ميرة: هلا والله حصه.. قربي..
حصه: قريييب... هااا اشوفج ادرسين العيال..!
ميرة: ياختي رفعولي الضغط...حمد فديته شاطر اروحه يحل ويحظر..الا يوم يصعب عليه شي سالني... ومحمد الانجليزي والرياضيات مخبص فيهن....
حصه: وشميم؟؟
ميرة: شماني مايبالها دراسه ..تدرين رووضه .. مايعطونهم شي يندرس..
حصه: احين انتي قاص عليج محمدووه...؟ هاتيه انا بدرسه..
محمد: وين عموووه انتي ماتعرفين...
حصه: اووص ..مسود الويه بتخرج من الجامعه ادارة واقتصاد ويقولي ماعرف رياضيات وانجليزي..!!! تعال يالله... قاص على امك انته بس..
ميره: خليه عنج..بيلعوزج والله..
حصه : انا اشوفه ملعوزنج انتي..خليني اجرب حظي وياه...
فرت حصه شيلتها وحطتهاعلى االكرسي وراها.. ويلست على الارض وحطت طاولة صغيره جدامها ..وكانت قصتها الطويلة مردوده ورا اذنها... وشعرها ملفوف أي كلام ومشبص ...يا محمد وهو متكاسل شال كتبه وحطهن جدام عمته..وقعدت حصه تشوف واجباته وشو صعب عليه وتشرح له وتفهمه..
ميرة: بخليج شويه شموه في الحمام تتسبح بروح اطلعها والبسها وبرد..
حصه: خذي راحتج اممرره...
دخلت ميرة وتمت حصه ويا محمد..وحمد عدالهم يكتب ويحل بروحه..
في الصالة داخل البيت.. بو خالد ترخص عن الشباب وسار عنهم صوب العزبه.. وتموا هم في الصاله رواحهم..
عبدالله: اخبركم... تراني بسير شمال اخر هالاسبوع..
حمدان: والله؟؟ حتى انا..شو عندك هناك...؟؟
عبدالله: انا بودي الاهل بيت خالي.. حصيص تبا تشتري قطعه فستان اون مادري اشوو...وانته شو عندك؟
حمدان: انا متواعد ويا الشله بنسير البدع وبنلعب بالدراجااات..
عبدالله: آآآخ يالقهر....يا خي خاين انته...
خليفه: عبود خل حد غيرك يوديهن..خلنا نسير وياهم نلعب...
عبدالله: ويييين ياخي مارووم..اوامر عليا من الشايب... الا جان الحقكم انا وسعيد من هناك ونسير صوبكم..
حمدان: فكرره..بس لا ..نحن احتمال نبات..وانته ماتروم تبات ...
عبدالله: اووففف.... ياخي اجل السيره مب زين عليكم...
حمدان: متى تبانا نسير يعني؟..
عبدالله: خلها بالسبت..والا الاحد...
حمدان: اسف جدا.. ورانا دراسه... ماعليه بنرد نسير الاسبوع اللي بعده وبتون ويانا...
خليفه: انا جان ماسير وياكم..ايلس اروحي في العين شو اسوي...؟!
حمدان: تمااام...
عبدالله: هي..خونت انته بعد خلوووف.. ماعليك انزين..!!
خليفه: وين تباني ادق براسي.؟؟ اسير وياكم مثلا الشارجه؟
عبدالله: هي تعال بسيارتك مافيها شي..بنتحوط انا وانته وسعيد هناك في دبي..
خليفه: لالا...انته بتنشغل ويا اهلك هناك وانا مافيني...
حمدان: بس بس.. بتسير الاسبوع اللي عقبه مب مشكله..
عبدالله: صوروا انزين.... بالفيديوو... عشان اشوفه عقب..
حمدان: ماعندي كيمره... عنود عاطتنها بنت خالوه تصور حفله عيد ميلاد ولدها...
عبدالله: انا بعطيك كيمرتي... شارنهايديده من امريكا بس والله ياويلك ان ياها شي...امانه عندك...
حمدان: تمام عيل..هاتها...
عبدالله: تعال فوق بعطيك اياها باغراضها وبعلمك عليها...
خليفه: سيروا انتوا انا بسير اسلم على اختي...
حمدان: تصدق انا ناسي حتى انه ميرة ساكنه في هالبيت...دوم منزربه فبيتها...
عبدالله: هههههههههه حليلها لاهيه ويا عيالها... يالله قم..
نش عبدالله ويا حمدان وساروا غرفه عبدالله فوق.. وخليفه طلع من الصالة ولبس نعوله وسار صوب بيت ميرة ..دخل البيت وهو مطمن طبعا انه محد فيه غير اخته وعيالها...اول مادخل الصاله تيبس مكانه..وعيونه متعلقه على حصه وهي ادرس محمد... بلا شيله.. وشكلها طبيعي وايد...والشعر ماشاء الله ملفوف ويبين انه كبير وطويل... والرقبه طويله ماشاء الله والكتوف...والبياض... قعد خليفه يتامل فيها بدون مايحس بنفسه ويستحي على ويهه...وحصه مب حاسه عليه لانها كانت موطيه راسها للكتب وتشوف محمد كيف قاعد يحل المسائل...خليفه رغم رفضه انه يتاثر بالمظهر والشكل...لكن غصبن عنه حس بضعف فريوله ..وبشي يتحرك في معدته..وقلبه يدق بقوو...يدري انه عيب عليه يتاملها بهالطريقه بدون علمها..لكن ماقدر يمنع نفسه.. غصب نفسه انه يتراجع ويطلع برا شوي... تمالك نفسه ووقف عند الباب..
خليفه: احم احم..هوووووووووود ياهل البيت...
شهقت حصه يوم سمعت صوت خليفه وخافت انه يدش عليها وهي بهالحاله..مدت ايدها للكرسي وراها ولبست شيلتها وتحجبت بسرعه وهي يالسه مكانها...
حصه: هدااا... حياك خليفه اقرب...
خليفه في خاطره يقول محلات اسمي علسانج....ياربي شو بلاني عليها انا اليوم..!!!! ..
دش خليفه وهو شكله متوتر شوي...بس حصه كانت متوتره اكثر عشان جي مانتبهت له..رفعت عينها صوبه تراقبه وهو يسلم على عيال اخته وهم ناشين يوايهووونه...
خليفه: شحالكم شباب...؟!
حمد+محمد: بخير خالي..
خليفه: يالله يالله ..ردوا درسوا مب تاخذون دخلتي حجه عشان تشردون عن الدراسه...
حصه: هي والله... تعال يالدب..كمل المساله اشوووف...
ابتسم خليفه ويا ويلس عدال محمد عالارض..مجابل حصه...
خليفه: ماسكتنه اليوم اشوفج...!!
حصة: اختك مقصّه..قاص عليها ولدها كله يقولها مافهم وماعرف...بس عشان تزهق من تدريسه..
خليفه: وينها هي عيل...؟؟
حصه: احيدها سايره اطلع شما من الحمام..تتسبح المفعوصه..
خليفه: تدرين ان شما تشبهج؟؟...
انحرجت حصه..من متى خليفه يدقق فملامحها عشاان يعرف منو يشبهها ومنو مايشبهها؟؟؟
حصه: هي ادري...
حصه كانت عينها على دفتر محمد ومب قادره ترفع عينها صوب خليفه اللي مجابلنها..وهي تحس ان عيونه مب بس اطالعها..الا داخله داخل مخها بعد...
خليفه: اسميها ماخربت يوم شبهت عمتها...
حصه كان ودها تخش راسها تحت الطاوله ..او تشرد.... بس تماسكت.. وبعدها مب رايمه ترفع عينها..
حصه: ليش يعني؟؟!!!!!..

----------


## Taka

مد خليفه ايده وخذ قلم رصاص كانت حصه ماسكتنه..وكتب على طرف دفتر محمد.. "حلـــــــوة" ... قرت حصه الكلمه وهي ميته من المستحى..بس مارامت تمسك نفسها انها ماتظحك.... ظحكت بصوت واطي وهي تعظ على شفايفها بظروسها..ويوم حست ان مستحاها كثر عليها غطت ويهها بيديها عشان تصد نظرات خليفه عنها...... سمعت ظحكته وبعدين حست انه قام من مكانه..
خليفه: خذي راحتج...بسير اسلم على ميرة...
قعدت حصه تراقبه وهو ساير وهي بعدها مبتسمه ومحمره...ويوم صدت صوب محمد حصلته يطالعها بهباله وهو مب فاهم شي... ظربته على راسه شوي شوي بمزح..
حصه: ليش فاجلي حلجك؟؟!!..حل يالله حل...
ومسكت المساحه ومسكت كلمه "حلـــوة" من الدفتر عدل..وبعد شوي دخل حمدان يدور اخته هو بعد... وقالت له انها فوق مع خليفه.. وبعد خمس دقايق نزلوا ثنيناتهم..حمدان طلع قبل وهو شال الشنطه اللي فيها كاميرة الفيديو واغراضها .. اما خليفه وقف عند الباب وملامحها حلوه وحنونه...
خليفه: بسير انا...شي في خاطرج حصه؟
حصه: سلامتك خليفه..
خليفه: الله يسلمج...فمان الله وسلمي على نوروه..
حصه: يبلغ ان شاء الله.. الله وياك وسلم عالاهل...
طلع خليفه مع اخوه حمدان وسار عبدالله وياهم... ويلست حصه تكمل تدريس محمد وتسولف مع ميرة...في الصالة كانت نورة توها نازله وشاحنه مخها كله افكار بسعيد... مارامت ترقد والسبب انها كانت تفكر فيه..ماحصلت حد في الصالة فشغلت التلفزيون ويلست بروحها تشرب شاهي.. طلعت لها امها وهي متكشخه...
نورة: االله الله يالعيوووز شو هالكشخه هاي كلها..وين بها؟
ام خالد: بسير عند عرب...وين اختج؟
نورة: مادري انا توني نازله...
ام خالد: امييه اتصلي ببيت خالتج وقوليلهم انه بنيهم بالاربعااا...مب زين نطب عليهم بدون مانعطيهم خبر..
نورة يوم سمعت هالرمسه شرقت بالجاهي وقعدت تساعل...
ام خالد: بسم الله عليج يابنتي بلاج..
وعقب ماخلصت نوبه الشرقه .. صدت نورة صوب امها..
نورة: الاربعااا...؟؟؟ احيدنا بنسير الخمييس..!!
حصه: حصه تقول الجمعه الصبح يسكرن المحلات ..صدقها ..بنسير الاربعاء وبنرد الخميس . يالله انا بسير.. اتصليبهم لا تنسين...
نورة: ان شاء الله امايه.. ولا يهمج...
نورة تمت مستااااااااانسه لانه السيرة اتجدمت يووم... وماجذبت خبر..مسكت التيلفون ودقت بيت خالتها..
في هاللحظات في الشارجه سعيد كان توه ناش من الرقاد ومتنرفز لانه مضطر يسير بيت خالته ويستسمح منها على الموقف..وكان صدره ظايج من الخاطر...يوم وصل الصاله سمع التيلفون يصيح والبيت فاظي... فطوم راقده والبنات منال ومنى يحلن واجباتهن في الصالة الفوقانيه... شيخه في المطبخ وامه طلعت...اما عليا فلاهية مع ولي العهد في قسمها... تافف وسار صوب التيلفون...
سعيد: آآآلووووو...!
نورة من فرحتها وصدمتها تمت ساكته وهي مب رايمه اطلع صوت...
سعيد: هاللي ناقصني انا ترا... آآآآلووووووووووووه..؟
حست نوره من صوته انه ظايج...مابتزيد عليه...
نورة: اسس..اسلام عليكم...
سعيد وقف قلبه... ماصدق اللي قاعد يسمعه...هذا صوت نوره؟؟!!...معقوووله؟... تم سعيد مسكين يتنفس بالقوو ويلس عالكرسي اللي وراه وهو يحس عمره مب رايم يوقف...يالله شكثر متوله عليج....
سعيد: وعليكم السلام هلا.... منو معاي؟
سعيد سال لانه خايف تكون مب هي..وان شوقه هو اللي يخليه يتخيل صوتها.... اما نوره فهمت غلط..وعصبت وتنرفزت...شو هذا..!!..كيف مايعرف صوتي..؟؟...وتمت ساكته وهي مالها خاطر ترد..بعد شوي سمعت سعيد...
سعيد: ...نــووره؟؟!!!..
نورة ابتسمت على طول وودرتها ظيجتها..واستانست... عرفني..ياااااااااي عرف صوتي..
نورة: هي نورة..شحالك سعيد...؟!
ذاب سعيد مكانه...وابتسم ورد راسه على ورا وهو مغمض عيونه وتساند على الكرسي وهو ميت من الوناسه...
سعيد: ياللــــــــــــه يانورة...قسم بالله كان صدري ظايج بشكل ماتتصورين ...بس الحين كل شي تبخر تمت الوناسه بس...
نورة ماصدقت اللي سمعته..وحست كانها في فلم والا انها مطوفه مرحله في حياتها وماتدري عنها..وفي هالمرحله صار سعيد ريلها..والا كيف يكلمها بهالطريقه...؟؟ سعيد صار متهور الفتره الاخيره....بس بالرغم من هذا كله فرحتها كانت ماتنوصف...
نورة: خير سعيد؟ ليش مظايق؟
سعيد: سالفه تافهه...لا تهتمين...
نورة: لا تخلي شي يكدر خاطرك سعيد... ماشي يستاهل...
سعيد: صدقتي.. ماشي غيرج في هالدينا يستاهل...
نورة حست بحبها يزيد ..كانت حاسه بسعيد انه وده يقول شي ..اي شي...بس خافت من الموقف...
نورة: سعيـــــــد...!!
سعيد: نــــــورة...سمعي...
وقاطعته نورة..
نورة: لا سعييد دخيلك... لا تقول شي...
سعيد: ليش عاد.. نورة حرام عليج...
نورة: لا سعيد لا تقول والله اني اخاف جي..
سعيد: نورة من شو تخافين؟؟؟...محد يسمعني غيرج...
نورة: حتى لووو...
سعيد: لين متى نورة؟؟.. لين متى بتم داس فقلبي وساكت ... خليني اطلع اللي فخاطري بس عشان انتي تعرفين عالاقل وارتاح...
نورة: اعـــرف ..اعرف .. بس لا تقول شي..
سعيد: شو تعرفين؟؟؟
نورة: اعرف الي في خاطرك...
سعيد: شو في خاطري؟؟..رمسي...
سكتت نورة شوي...كيف تقوله انها تعرف بانه يحبها ويباها... موقف محرج صدق.. قالت بنبرة عتاب...
نورة: سعيــــــــــــد...
حس سعيد مثل شي حار يمشي داخل صدره..كانه ذاب صدق صدق...قال بدون حاسيه..
سعيد: يارووووووووووح سعيد ...
نورة تمت ساكته... ومايحتاج اشرح بشو حست في هاي اللحظه... اول مره سعيد يقول هالكلمه..اول مره يقول شي يدل على التحبب.. حالتهاكانت ماتنوصف.... بعد شوي رجع سعيد وقال..
سعيد: ماعليه..مب قايل شي...دامج ماتبيني اقوول..
نورة: سعيد...مب اني مااباك تقول... انا اباك تصبر شوي...عشاني... هانت ان شاء الله انه ماتم شي..
سعيد: صابر تراني نوورووه شو تشوفيني عيل..؟؟
نورة: هههههههه نورووه؟؟؟ ايييه سعووود... نسيتني سبب اتصالي ...
سعيد: افااا يبالج سبب عشان تتصليبنا بعد؟؟.. هاتي يالله شو عندج يا ام الاسباب..
نورة: اذا كنت تعتبر هالشي مفرح ..تراها بشاااره...
سعيد: هههههههه خلصينا انتي ..قولي وبعدين بقرر اذا بشاره والا لا...
نورة: احم احم... قول منوو بييكم هالاربعااااء....؟؟؟
وظحكت...
سكت عبدالله وهو مب مصدق... وطبعا عرف هي شو تقصد....
سعيد: حــــــلــــفـــــــــــــــــــي ...!!!!!
نورة: ههههههههههه والله...
سعيد: ههههههه حيااكم الله والله...فرحتيييني ويا هالرااااااس.... بتون بالاربعاء وبتردون الجمعه؟
نورة: لالا..للاسف لين الخميس بس..
سعيد: لاااااااااااااه...يالله ماعليه نعمه... تستاهلين عيل هذي صدق بشاره...
نورة: شو بتعطيني يعني..؟؟
سعيد: ياللــه.. آمري بس ..
نورة: همممممممممممم بفكر لين مانيكم..ويوم بنوصل بخبرك شو ابا...
سعيد: ههههههههه ماعليه تستاهلين والله...
نورة: تسسسلم..خلاص عيل بخليك احينه وسلم عليهم كلهم ولاتنسى تخبرهم بييتنا...
سعيد: من عيوووووني والله ماطلبتي...
نورة: تسلم عيونك ..فمان الله
سعيد: الله يحفظج..مع السلامه..

سكر سعيد عن نورة وهي ميت من الوناسه.. واول ماطلع من البيت سمع الاذان ياذن... على طول راح صوب المسيد وصلى المغرب...وبعد ماخلص صلاته خطف صوب بيت خالته عشان ينتهي من هالمساله اللي تكدر الخاطر...
اول مادش بيت خالته شاف خوله يالسه في الحوش تتكلم في موبايلها مع وحده من ربيعاتها الظاهر... اول ماشافته نشت وتصرفاتها تبا توضح انها زعلانه.. ودخلت داخل المطبخ الخارجي.....طالعها سعيد بنظره مشمئزه ..هاللي قاصر بعد غلطانه وتقول راضوني... لبسها وصار صوب البيت ..
وماواحا يسلم الا ويته بنت خالته الصغيرة موزه...وسلمت عليه..
سعيد: شحالج مويز..؟.. سيري زقري امج..قوليلها اني اباها..
ركظت موزه عشان تزقر امها ويا سعيد ويسل في الصاله... بيت خالته فاظي ومحد فيه غير خوله وموزه واخر عيالها وعمره 11 سنه واسمه عمر...عشان جي كان سعيد ماخذ راحته في البيت... يت خالته بعد شوي ورحبت به...وسلمت عليه..
ام خوله: يامرحباا بمن يانا..هلا والله سعييد..
سعيد: شحالج خاالوووه؟ عساج مرتاحه..؟
ام خوله: بخير ياولدي مانشكي باس..شحالك انته وشحال امك وابوك وخوانك؟
سعيد: كلهم بخير وسهااله الحمد لله...
في هاللحظه دخلت خوله البيت بعد ماسكرت عن ربيعتها ولبستهم وكانت ناويه تروح غرفتها... بس امها زقرتها..
ام خوله: وابووي خوله..؟؟. تعالي سلمي على سعيد...
سعيد في خاطره يقول ..ليتج ماطلبتيها ياخالووه... يت خوله تمشي بدلع ووقفت جدام سعيد..
خوله: شحالك؟
طبعا قالتها من دون خاطر...
سعيد: يسرج حالي ...شحالج انتي..؟

----------


## Taka

خوله: مايهم...
وصدت وكانت ناويه تروح مره ثانيه..بس امها ماخلتها بعد..
ام خوله: وين سايره؟؟..يلسي يالله صبي لولد خالتج شاهي.. شو هالسنع اللي عليج..؟
سعيد في خاطره يقول.. من متى عندها سنع اصلا..؟؟
سعيد: مايحتاي خالوه خليها على راحتها..
خوله وكانها تغايظ وتبا تثبت انها فبيتها مش في بيتهم..يلست عدال امها وصبت شاي لسعيد وحطته جدامه..وردت تقعد وهي مجتفه يديها واطالعه بنظره تحدي... سعيد طنشها.. ولا صك الشاي.. صد صوب خالته...
سعيد: خالووه..انا ياي ارمسج فسالفه.. وادريبج انج حاطه فخاطرج عليه... وزعلااانه بسبب سالفة امس..
ام خوله: ياولدي والله مب عارفه شو اقولك.... خوله هذي جدامك.... ومافهمت منها شي غير انك نازعتها فبيتكم .. ونا ماحيدك عوف فيها... شو مستوي خبرني؟ غلطت عليك فشي؟
سعيد: ياخالوووه هي ماغلطت عليه انا كثر ماغلطت بحق نفسها.. وانا ادري ان بنتج ماخبرتج بالسالفه الاصليه... وانا قبل مارمس عتبان عليج لانج خليتيهن يظهرن رواحهن.... ولا تنسين انه نحن مطرشين فطوم وياج..على اساس تحت مسؤوليتج..وانتي خليتيهن يروحن رواحهن السوق وهالشي مايرضينا يا خالوه وانتي تدرين...
ام خوله: ياولدي والله تعبت... ورخصتهن يسيرن رواحهن وهن حريم وماعليهن شر..
سعيد: سمحيلي ياخالوه هالشي غلط... هذيلا بنات مايتخلن رواحهن في المراكز... وخوله بنت خالتي ..واغار عليها... ومايرضيني اني اشوفها تطلع بهالطريقه .... خصوصا انها ماكانت متحجبه...وسمحيلي خالوه علىهالرمسه لكن انتي ادرى ببنتج وكيف تطلع من البيت..وانا مستغرب لانج ماتقوليلها شي... ومخلتنها على راحتها... بس انا ماروم اسكت.. لانه اللي يمسها يمسني ...وتهمني مصلحتها وسمعتها... بس اذا انتي تشوفيني غلطت بتصرفاتي السموحه منكم ومابدخل فيها ثاني مره... ولا جني اعرفها...
ام خوله: بارك الله فيك ياولدي... محشوم عن الغلط ولد هلال.... وماصار الا كل خير ان شاء الله... ادريبك تبا مصلحة البنت..
سعيد: يعني مب حاطه فخاطرج؟؟
ام خوله: لا فديتك..الله يرضى عليك ياربي..
سعيد: تسلمين خالوه..بترخص منج عيل انا مواعد ربيعي بسيرله...
ام خوله: مرخووص ياسعيد... خوله قومي وصلي سعيد لين الباب..
نشت خوله ونش سعيد وياها وطلعوا من البيت..في الحوش وقبل مايوصل الباب صد خوله..
سعيد: سمعي ياخوله.. انا ماخبرت خالوه عن سالفه الشباب اللي لاحقينكن لانها ماتهون عليه... بس هذا مب معناته اني متهاون بهالموضوع...
خوله: سعيد...والله العزيز ماعرفت من وين طلعت هالسياره..ولا ادري عنهم شي.. الا يوم وصلت البيت بس..
سعيد: انتي يمكن ماانتبهتي...بس هم اكيد انتبهولج دامج تطلعين الاسواق بهالشكل...
خوله: انا ماشوف فيها شي..ولا حد رمس على شكلي من قبل...احين يايين تقولولي.؟
سعيد: مارمسووج لانهم مستحين منج خوله... والا فيها واايد اصلا...مب الا شي... انتي مب بنت شوارع حسب ماذكر..
خوله: الله يسامحك على هالتسمية...
سعيد: الله يسامحنا جميع ....بس والله ياخوله لا تعتبرين مغازل الشباب لج اعجاب..تراهم الا يعتبرونج من هالبنات الخايسات....والا هم من داخل محتقرينج... صدقيني جمال البنت فحشمتها وسترها... احتفظي بجمالج وفتنج لريلج وبسس...
تمت خوله ساكته تفكر بكلام سعيد...
سعيد:المهم لا اتمين مظايقه... انا مااعتذر..لكني ابرر الموقف... اناعصبت ومحد يلومني... وانتي تستاهلين اللي ياج... وبعدين شو هذا..؟؟ انا ماقايل لج تحجبي حتى جدامي..؟؟ يالله لمي قصتج..
خوله: انزييييييييييييين...
عدلت شيلتها وتحجبت...
سعيد: توج حرمه... يالله ردي البيت لا تظهرين لين خاري... فمان الله..
خوله: الله وياك..
ركب سعيد سيارته وهو يحس بحمل انزاح عنه...اخيرا افتك من هالسالفه... ان شاء الله يطلع بنتايج عدله من عقب هالشي كله عاد..وتصطلح خوله وتتستر... شغل سياره ورجع تفكيره باتصال نوره وكلامه وياها .. وعلى طول احتلت افكاره وطردت أي شخص ثاني برا....
-------------

----------


## Taka

الجزء الحادي عشر

الاربعاء الساعه 12 ونص الظهر.. دخلت نورة على عبدالله اللي كان بعده راقد...
نورة: عبدالله... قوووووووووووم بسك من الرقاااد..
عبدالله: ....................... (يناخر)....
نورة: يالله يالرقااااد ..عبوووود قوم بسك يالله...
ومسكت جتفه وقامت تهزه عشان ينش....عبدالله يالله يالله بطل عيونه وهو مظايق..
عبدالله: هااااااااا بلاج..؟!..
نورة: قوم صل الظهر... بعدين بنتغدا وبنسير الشارجه وانته بعدك مازهبت اغراضك..
عبدالله: اففف منج..لي يقول عاد بسافر انا..الا كندورتين ووزار وفانيله وفوطه مايبالها...
نورة: المهم قوم صل...
خلته وطلعت عن حجرته ..نورة من اصبحت متنرفزه... ومتوتره... طبعا بسبب سيرة الشارجه.. عبدالله نش وتسبح وصلى الظهر في غرفته..ورد قعد عالشبرية يشوف منو متصل فيه ..وحصل 3 مكالمات وارده كلها من عند خليفه..طنشه وراح للرسائل وكتب رساله للعنود... تردد وايد قبل مايسويها بس عنود في باله من امس...وكتبلها " مرحبا عنودي انا عبدالله ..سوري لاني طرشت لج بس متوله عليج..واحب اقولج اني ساير الشارجه..شي في خاطرج؟"
عنود في هاللحظه كانت توها طالعه من كلاسها ووياها حصه.. وحست بالتلفون يهز في شنطتها... فتحت الشنطه وشافت التيلفون وعرفت ان المسج من عبدالله وارتبكت.. وردت خشت التيلفون في شنطتها..وسكتت..
حصه: مابتشوفين المسج؟!..
عنود: آآآ.. لا الا مالت الاتصالات اعلانات يسوون..حشرونا..
حصه: آآهااا...
كانن سايرات صوب الكافتيريا عشان يشربن شي بارد ويروحن البيت... اول ماوصلن الكافتيريا لفت عنود صوب حصه..
عنود: حصوووه سيري طلبي وانا بدش الحمام شوي اوكيك...؟
حصه: اوكي لاتبطين....
دخلت عنود الحمام وحمدت ربها يوم حصلته فاظي... طلعت تيلفونها وفتحت المسج...قرتها واستانست انه عبادي متوله عليها...على طول ردت عليه بالمسج..
" اشتاقتلك العافيه يارب...ومابغي غير سلامتك عبدالله..دير بالك على نفسك بس."
وطرشت المسج واغلقت التيلفون وردت لحصه...
خلصن شرب العصير وركبن الباص وراحن الرسبشن.. حصه كان الدريول يترياها..اما عنود فكل اربعاء يمر عليها حمدان لانه يكون طالع من الكلية ويمر عليها يشلها...
في الطريج صوب الشارجه...
عبدالله: حصووه حاطه فبالج مكان معين بتسيرين له ؟!..والا بتحوطينا فدبي كلها؟..
حصه: مكان واحد..مركز المنال اكيد بحصل عندهم اشياء حلوه..
عيدالله: مركز بعد؟ الله يعينا...
نورة: برايها الواحد مايتخرج كل يوم...
عبدالله: بسم الله كيف نطت فحلوجنا..ماقلنا شي...لكن بسيرتكن فوتن عليه سيرة البدع ويا الشباب ولعب بالدراجات...
ام خالد: هيييييييي والا هاي خدمتك؟..احسن يوم ظيعنا عليك..ماباك تلعب بالدراجات انا وتتكسرلي.
عبدالله: يالله يامااايا شو اتكسر بعد ياهل انا...
ام خالد: صك الدعنه...لعب بالدراجات ماشي يالله...
حصه ظحكت ونورة اللي كانت قاعده ورا اخووها لصقت في اذنه من الصوب الثاني عشان ماتسمعها امها...
نورة: روح بدون ماتقولها ..والله وناسه اللعب بالدراجات ..
عبدالله: وحياتج الاسبوع الياي بسير العب...وبصورلج بعد..
نورة: توك تعجبني ...يالله سوقبنا عدل ماريد اوصل متكسره الشارجه..
وكملوا درب الشارجه كله سوالف ...نورة كانت كل ماتتقرب من الشارجه اكثر يعورها بطنها اكثر...كيف بتجابل سعيد عقب الرمسه اللي دارت بينهم امس؟..لين الحين قافطه والله...معقوله كان بيعترف لها بحبه وهي قالت له لا يقول؟!!!...لو قالها هالكلمه وهي هناك جدامه شو بتسوي؟؟... الله يستر..سعيد طول عمره متهور...
وصلوا بيت خالهم وكان ماباقي شي عن صلاة العصر.. نزلوا كلهم واول من دخل ام خالد..ووراها حصه ونوره واخر شي عبدالله عشان مايصادف حد من بنات خاله ويقفط منهن...اول حد تلقالهم ام فيصل مع عليا...
ام فيصل: مرحبا مرحباا الساع..ياحيالله ام خالد وعيالها...
ام خالد: السلااام عليج ام فيصل..الله يحييج ياربي..
ام فيصل: وعليج السلام الغاليه ..يامرحبا والله توه نور البيت...
ام خالد: منور بوجودكم يام فيصل ..شحالكم ربكم الا بخير؟
وتوايهن وسلمن على بعض.. وعقب يت عليا وسلمت على امها...
عليا: مرحبااا والله بالغااااليه..فديت امايه انا..شحالج فديتج..؟
ام خالد: هلا حبيبتي..بخير فديتج شحالج انتي امايه؟..وشحال عيالج والصغيروني؟
عليا: بخير وعافيه والله متولهين عليكم ..
ين البنات وسلمن على ام فيصل وعقب عليا...عبدالله كان واقف ورا وقافط...
ام فيصل: مرحبا ولدي اقرب ابوويه...شحالك عبدالله..؟
عبدالله: بخير خالوه شحالج انتي...؟
ام فيصل: بخير ولدي..ياحيالله عبدالله..اقرب في الميلس...
يت عليا ووايهن اخوها...
عليا: فديتك ياربي عبود بعدني ماشبعت منك...شحالك؟
عبدالله: بخير علياا شحالج انتي.؟؟ وتشتاقلج العافيه يارب...
دخل عبدالله الميلس ويلس ..حصل الشاي والقهوه والفواله موطايه..صب لعمره شاهي وقعد يشرب ويطالع التلفزيون...البنات وامهن دخلن الصالة..ويت سلامه بنت عليا الصغيره تربع صوب يدتها..
سلامه: امايه ..امايه ....
ام خالد: هلا والله ببنتي ..فديتج انا
شلتها ام خالد وحبتها ولوت عليها... ويلسوا كلهن في الصالة..
عليا: قومي عن امج سلامه خليها ترتاح شوي....
ام خالد: براايها فديتها انا...
بعد مايلسوا شوي يت شيخه مع منى ومنال وسلموا عليهم ويلسوا وياهم بعد..
ام خالد: عليا عيل وين فيصل؟
عليا: يتسبح امايه..بعد شوي بياذن ...
ام خالد: وهلال راقد اظني مثل ماتعود...!
ام فيصل: هي والله بس بسير اوعيه بعد شوي للصلاة...
صدت نورة صوب منال اللي لاصقه فيها من يت...
نورة: وين فطوم عيل؟
منال: راقده فطوم...كله ترقد هذي..
نورة: اختج هذي ماتستحي..قومي بنسير نوعيها..
ظحكت منال ونشت ويا نورة...
عليا: نورة وين تبين..؟
نورة: بسير اوعي فطيم..قاهرتني كل ماني نحصلها راقده..خاطري مره تستقبل..
ام فيصل: ههههههههه عندج اياها... خليها تنش..
نورة: بطفربها ...
مسكت نورة ايد منال وسارت وياها برا الصالة ..ركبن الدري ووصلن فوق وهن يسولفن.. مرت نورة عدال غرفه سعيد وقلبها يدق.. اكيد انه داخل.. وقفت جدام غرفه فطوم ويوم حاولت تفتح الباب حصلته مقفول..
نورة: اختج مسودة الويه قافله..جنها الا تدريبي اني بييها..
منال: دقي عليها....
تمت نورة ادق الباب... بشكل غلس...دق متواصل وماتوقف عشان صدق فطوم تعصب...بس بعد فتره عيزت ونست انها تتعامل ويا فطوم...مدمنه رقاد...يوم ترقد جنها ميته..
نورة: فطووووووووووووم...فطووووم مسودة الويه...
منال: هههههههه مابتنش ....
نورة: حشى شو حاطه فذنيها ...قطن؟!
سعيد كان في هاللحظه في غرفته... طالع متسبح وتلبس وقعد يتسفر جدام المنظرة اللي عدال باب غرفته من داخل... وسمع صوت نورة... بطل عيونه وهو مب مصدق.. عقب هز راسه وهو على باله انه يتراواله... وكمل تسفيرته...بس بعد شوي رد سمعها..
نورة: فطوووووووووم ان مانشيتي ترا احين برد العين...
هالمره سعيد صدق اذنيه واللي قاعد يسمعه... وفي خاطره يقول : لاااا...وصلوا بهالسرعه..!!!!...
على طول شل تيلفونه وبوكه وحطهن فمخباه وبطل الباب شوي شوي.....وشاف نورة تظحك ويا منال ويعلقن على فطوم اللي بطلت الباب وكشتها طايره وعيونها مغمضه وفوق هذا تبتسم بشكل يظحك.. تم سعيد يراقبها وهو بعده ماطلع من حجرته... وهن ماانتبهن له لانهن كانن مشغولات بفطوم
نورة: عنبو هالكشه لج يالرقاده..صدق شمس الشارقه...!
فطوم: اوووووووووه انتي المزعجه ليش ييتي الحين.؟؟ عنبوا مارمتوا تاخرون لين العصر؟
نورة: مسودة الويه مب يايه عشان سواد عيونج انا..
فطوم: عيل علشان سوا عيون منوو يوم مب عشاني؟
نورة: اولا عيونهم مب سودا... لو تموتين ماتحصلين عيونهم انتي..
فطوم: هي هي انزين درينا..
نورة: ههههههههههههاي خسج الله ..
..وقعد سعيد يتفداها ويبتسم على ظحكتها...نورة وهي تظحك ماانتبهت وطاحت شيلتها على جتفها.. انصدم سعيد وبطل عيونه... من كملت نورة 15 سنه ماشاف شعره من راسها.. استحى سعيد على ويهه ورد داخل غرفته وسكر الباب... أي واحد غيرة يحب وحده وصارت له فرصه انه يشوف شعرها مابيتردد انه يشوف... بس سعيد من زود الحب اللي فقلبه صوبها..كان يحشمها ويحترمها... تم واقف عند بابه لين ماسمع الاصوات اختفت..رد طلع وحصل الممر فاظي... اكيد دخلن حجرة فطوم.. كان سعيد مب في حاله..يتنفس بسرعه وقلبه مب طبيعي... كان يمشي صوب حجرة فطوم بدون مايحس... حد يدينه واسند راسه على الباب..وغمض عيونه... كان وده يدخل داخل ويشوفها ويرمسها... ليتج يانورة خليتيني اقولها امس...هالكلمه اللي خاطره يقولها من سنين ومب متجرأ .. ويوم يته الجرأة منعته...ليش؟؟؟.. ابتعد عن الباب شوي..ماعليه..بشوفها اكيد عقب...سمع الاذان ياذن ..ذكر ربه ونزل عشان يسير المسيد... يوم نزل تحت كانت شيخه طالعه من الصالة ...
شيخه: هاا نشيت؟.. قوم عمووه هني... وعبدالله ترا في الميلس ارووحه..
سعيد: ماعليه بسيرله احين...
راح صوب باب الصالة ودقه..
سعيد: هووووووود...
ام فيصل: هدااا..اقرب ابويه محد غريب..
تحجبت حصه عن سعيد وعدلت عباتها ..دخل سعيد وسلم عليهم وسلم على عمته...
سعيد: شحالج عمووه...حيالله هل العيين...
ام خالد: بخير ابويه شحالج انته...الله يحييك ياربي...
سعيد: بخير الله يعافيج عمووه... (صد صوب حصه) .. حصه شحالج؟
حصه: بخير الله يعافيك سعيد..شحالك انته؟
سعيد: بخير الله يسلمج.... اترخص منكم انا بمر على عبدالله.. وبسير المسيد ..
ام خالد: مسموح فديتك..
طلع سعيد من الصالة وحصل فيصل ويايه معاه عليا..
فيصل: ساير المسيد سعيد؟
سعيد: هي والله ..بمر على عبدالله في الميلس...وعقب بنسير..
فيصل: انا بدش بسلم على عموه وبلحقكم في الميلس...
سعيد: ماعليه...
طلع سعيد ودش فيصل الصالة....سار سعيد صوب الميلس ودخل حصل عبدالله طالع من حمام الميلس وهو متوضي..
سعيد: مرحباا الساع..هلا والله براعي امريكا..
عبدالله: هلا والله سعووود... خشششششمك....
توايهوا وهم يظاحكون...

----------


## Taka

سعيد: شحالك يارياال... علوووووووومك؟
عبدالله: ياخي جب... ماصدقت توصلنا العين وغبت مره وحده..واونك عاد بييكم بييكم..امحق ولا ييتنا ولا سمعنا عنك...
سعيد: ههههههههه السموحه منك... قسم بالله انشغلت..خلاص خلال الاسبوع الياي بييكم ان شاء الله.والا اخر الاسبوع..
دخل فيصل في هاللحظه وسلم على عبدالله..وطلعوا رباعه سايرين المسيد اللي عدال البيت...بعد ماصلوا ردوا الميلس وقعدوا يسولفون ويتفاولون...وسعيد قلبه داخل البيت... مب قادر يندمج بالسوالف..خاطره يدش ويسلم عليها بس وين..!!...طبعا مايقدر...
نورة ومنال وفطوم صلن العصر ونزلن عند باقي الحريم... وكان خال نورة هلال يالس ويا اخته ويسولف وياها... سلمت عليه نورة ويلست عداله..ومر اليوم بشكل طبيعي وعادي جدا...الشباب في الميلس..والحريم في الصالة يسولفن ويخربطن...يوم يت الساعه 11.. نشت ام خالد واستسمحت منهن وسارت ترقد في غرفة الضيوف... ولحقتها حصه لانها تعبانه بسبب انها كانت مداومه الصبح ولا رقدت.. ام فيصل وشيبتها وعليا بعد كلهم ساروا يرقدون..تموا سعيد وعبدالله في الميلس سهرانين... ونورة ويا شيخه وفطوم ومنال ومنى...في الصالة...
شيخه: انا بسير عنكن..سوالفكن ماتخلص..نورة مابتقومين ترقدين؟
نورة: جانكم بترقدون عني بقوم برقد..مابتم اروحي سويحره في الصالة...!!
فطوم: انا مابرقد احينه..شاريه فلم هندي جان تبين اطالعينه يالله.. بنسير الصالة الفوقانية احسن..
نورة: غايته...يالله..
نشن كلهن وسارن فوق...شيخه دخلت حجرتهاعنهن عشان ترقد..اما الباقي تسدحن في الصالة اللي في الطابق الثاني ويلسن يطالعن الفلم ويشربن بيبسي وياكلن مكسرات...
على الساعه 1 في الليل خلص الفلم ..منى ومنال دخلن حجرتهن على طول رقدن... تمت فطوم ونورة..
نورة: فطوم كم باقي عن اجازتكم قبل الامتحانات؟
فطوم: ياختي ماشي الا اسبوعين وبناجز عقب عشان الامتحانات..
نورة: الله يوفقج ان شاء الله...احين انتي امره قررتي على الجامعه؟
فطوم: ان شاء الله..ياختي ابا ادش الكلية اليديده هذي مالت المعلومات...
نورة: هييي..تمام والله.... رمستي خالي هلال عشان سالفة السكن؟
فطوم: لااااااااااا تو الناااس عن هالرمسه..عقب يوم بتظهر نتيجتي للثانوية برمسه...
نورة: احس انه مابيطيع...
فطوم: ماعليج بقردنه... بقوله يجربني سنه على الاقل اذا شاف مني شي غلط والا انا مارتحت يعني بحول للسكن..مب مشكله...
نورة: ان شاء الله يوافق... قومي يابوج بنرقد..
فطوم: ويا ويهج تعالي رقدي وياي...
نورة: شنطتي تحت..
فطوم: مب مشكله بنيبها لج..
نورة: لالا..انتي سيري طلعيلي فراش وانا بنزل بييب شنطتي وبقول لامايه اني برقد عندج وبييج...
فطوم: تمام عيل..
راحت فطوم حجرتها ونزلت نورة تحت...اول ماوصلت تحت حصلت عبدالله داش البيت بروحه وشال شنطته
عبدالله: بعدج واعيه؟؟..شو تسوين؟
نورة: كنا نطالع فلم انا والبنات..احين بسير اييب شنطتي وبسير ارقد عندها... وانته وين بترقد..
عبدالله: سعيد يقول في حجرته فارشيلي.. بنات خالج واعيات؟ سيري سويلي درب..
نورة: لا محد واعي بس فطوم سارت حجرتها اطلعلي فراش.. سير برايك...
عبدالله: اووكي..
ركب عبدالله الدري وسار فوق ونورة راحت لغرفة الضيوف وين راقدات امها واختها... دخلت الحجرة وحصلتهن راقدات وماحبت تزعجهن... شلت شنطتها الصغيرة وشنطة ثيابها وطلعت .. يوم وصلت عند دري البيت دش سعيد وكان بعده ماشافها..لف صوب باب الصالة وقفله ويوم صد يبا يبند الليت شاف نورة اللي كانت واقفه جدام الدري وهي متيبسه وويهها محمر ومب رايمه تتنفس...كانت عيونها معلقه بعيونه ..وعلى ويوههم نفس التعبير...نورة ماكانت تعرف شو تقول او شو تسوي وكيف تتصرف....بس سعيد كان اقوى منها وسيطر على الموقف..
سعيد: هلا والله نورة... شحالج؟
وكانت على ويهه ابتسامه حلوه خفيفه...لكن تعبير عيونه غطى على كل شي...
نورة: احم..هلا سعييـــد... انا بخير انته شحالك؟
سعيد: الحمد لله... نورة ليش مارقدتي لين احين..؟
قال هالكلام وهويمشي صوبها لين ماوقف جدامها وهو يلعب بالسويج في يديه..
نورة: آآآ,,, احين بسير ارقد...عند فطوم ...امبونا سهرانين نطالع فلم... هممم عبدالله فوق فحجرتك..
سعيد: هيي.. انا قايله يروح فوق لين ماقفل البيبان ...
نزل عيونه وشاف الشنطه في يديها. ابتسم وهو يمد ايده..
سعيد: هاتيها عنج ...
نورة: لالا برااايها والله خفيفه..
سعيد: نوروووه....هاتيها...
تمت نورة قافطه وعطته الشنطه ..
سعيد: توج... صبري ببند الليت ..
بند سعيد الليتات ورد لنورة واشر لها عشان تركب قبله... ركبت نورة وهي قافطه..والله شكلهم شبهه..بس ماتروم تقول لسعيد لا... حتى سعيد حس بنفس الشعور..لو طلع عبدالله من حجرته احين وشاف اخته وياه.؟..شو بيفكر وشو بيسوي..؟ بس بما انه ويا نورة احين ومحد وياهم..ماهتم لشي ....
سعيد: فكرتي بهدية لبشارتج الحلوه.؟؟
نورة: هههههه صدقت انته.. لا مشكوور مابغي شي..
سعيد: خلاص عيل بييبلج على ذوقي..
نورة: سعيد... صدق لا تيب شي..
سعيد: نورة.... جــــــــــــب
نورة: هههههههههه ماعليه انزين
وصلوا الصالة الفوقانية ووقف سعيد يطالع غراش البيبسي والمكسرات والخياس في الصالة... وصد صوب نورة...
سعيد: منو شارب هالبيبسي كله؟
نورة: نحن..البنات..
سعيد: خواتي خبايل...بس نوروه اظن قايلج قبل سنتين لا تشربين بيبسي...
نورة: ماشاء الله حسبتهن بعد قبل سنتين..؟؟!. هههههههه.. والله فطوم تيب واستحي اقولها مابا.. والا انا هناك في البيت ماشرب..
سعيد: بنازعها بعدني فطوم...
نورة: ههههههه لا حليلها..
وقاطعها سعيد وهو يحط صبعه السبابه جدام شفايفه بما معناه " اسكتي"... ويوم سكتت..قال سعيد..
سعيد: اخاف عبدالله يسمعنا..
سكتت نوره وهي اطالعه.. وهو يطالعها...
تم يرمس بصوت واطي...
سعيد: نورة... اخاف باجر ماتصير لي فرصه اشوفج...
سكتت نورة وماقالت شي.. كانت تحس ان سعيد شي في خاطره..والصراحه سعيد في هاللحظه حس بظيج.. لين متى يعني بيتم يشوفها بالسر بهالطريقه وفي السنه حسنه بس...وشعور ثاني مايدري شو هو بالضبط..
سعيد: ساكته...!!.. بس مع ذلك احس انج مابتخليني اقول شي اليوم بعد..
ابتسمت نورة وحست باحراج.. وهزت راسها كانها تقول "لا" ...ويوم تم ساكت حست انه حط بخاطره..
نورة: سعيــــــد.... مافي داعي تقول شي انا اعرفه...
استانس سعيد...
سعيد: شووو عليج.... انتي تعرفين... انا اللي مسكين ماعرف...
ظحكت نورة شوي شوي.. ومدت ايدها تاخذ شنطتها من عنده..
نورة: لو فكرت شوي...بتعرف...تصبح على خير سعيد..
مات سعيد من الفرحه...شو تقصد.؟؟؟... تحبني؟؟... والا شوو بالضبط...!!.. ياربي ماصدق..
سعيد: وانتي من اهل الخير نورة...
دخلت نورة غرفة فطوم وسار سعيد صوب غرفته عند عبدالله...
-----------------

----------


## Taka

؟؟؟؟ ليش؟؟ شو تعنيله هي عشان يغار عليها ؟ تمالكت نورة اعصابها وحاولت تخلي ملامح ويهها طبيعية... نورة صحيح انها حساسه..بس قوية في مواجهة المواقف الصعبه عليها...
نورة: خوله خبريني السالفه من اول...
خوله: الله يسلمج تواعدنا انا ونورة نسير السوق ويا امايه..ويوم اتجهزنا حصلنا امايه تعبانه وقالت مافييني اسير وسيرن انتن رواحكن...شلينا نحن البشكاره والدريول ورحنا السوق...وانا اصلا ماتعودت اني اتغشى ..فطوم تنقبت بس انا كان ويهي مكشوف...المهم يوم ردينا شافني سعيد اني بلا غشوه..اول شي نازع فطوم..بس النزاع اللي ياها مايسوى شي عند النزاع اللي ياني انا...والله زعلت وسرت بيتنا اصيح...وامبوني حالفه ماطب هالبيت..لكن اول امس يا واستسمح مني وراضاني وقالي انا اغار عليج ووانا وانا ومادري اشوو ومن هالكلام... المهم ردولي اعتباري..وعقب عاده خذ مني وعد اني ماكشف ويهي جدام غريب.. وانا طاوعته ماروم اتم زعلانه عليه وارفض له طلب.... هذا سعييد...غيير...
نورة كان يبل طاح على راسها... حست بالقهر...بالغضب... وبالغيره... كانت تقدر تذبح خوله في هاللحظه...بس خوله ماتهمها هي...اللي يهمها سعيد....كيف سعيد يسوي فيها جي كييف؟؟؟ امس بس واللي قبله كان بيقولها انه يحبها وهي اللي منعته...شو يعني هالكلام؟؟ يلعب عليها؟؟؟... يوم يشوفها يسوي نفسه يحبها ومن تروح يلعب بذييله مع بنت خالته؟؟.... لا ياربي لاااا... شو سويت انا عشان انصدم فاغلى انسان عندي....يارب ارحمني وبين لي ان كل هالخبر جذب ...سعيد مايسويها ..مستحيل يقص عليه انا...
انتبهت خوله ان ملامح نورة تغيرت...
خوله: نوره بلاج؟
تمالكت نورة نفسها...مهما كان اللي صار...مابتخلي نفسها ظعيفه جدام أي شخص...
نورة: هااا.؟؟ لا ماشي بس كنت افكر....يعني سعيد هو اللي كنتي تقصدينه بانه بيي يخطبج قريب؟
خوله: طبعــــــا... منو يعني غير سعيد؟
نورة حست بالموووووت...وفعلا شي في قلبها مات... الامل بان سعيد بيكون لها تبخر... كيف خوله تتكلم بكل هالثقه؟؟..اكيد في شي معطنها كل هالثقه بان سعيد بيخطبها...هو مخبرنها؟ والا كلم حد من اهله بخصوصها؟؟؟ ووصلها الخبر؟؟...
ابتسمت نوره بسخرية على نفسها... صدق اني كنت عايشه فحلم حلوو...بس كل حلم يخلص.. وانا احين اواجه نتيجه اغفالي عن الواقع.... طبعا سعيد يبا بنت خالته... يوميا مطيحه فبيتهم..واقرب له منها هي.. خوله موجوده عدالهم وفي الشارجه نفسها ودايما عندهم بالبيت...اكيد انه تعلق فيها ..اما نوره... تسلية بين فتره وفتره...وانا استاهل اللي ياني لاني صدقت عيونه واللي تقوله لي... حلال عليج ياخوله ان كان سعيد من هالنوع... خذيه ومابااه...نفسي عافته...
نورة: اهااا...بالبركه ان شاء الله... خلينا نسير تحت عندهم..
خوله: اوكي..
لبست خوله شيلة بيظا من شيل فطوم ونزلت مع نورة تحت... نورة كانت ماسكه نفسها طول الوقت.. كانت معصبه لدرجه انها ماقدرت تصيح...ومر عليها الوقت وهي الافكار تدور بها..لين مارجعوا حصه وعبدالله وفطوم وسعيد من السوق...وكان الوقت موعد غدا..حصه وفطوم كانن يالسات في الصالة مع الحريم يراونهن شو تشرن من القطع.. نورة ماقدرت تتحمل الازعاج..شلت عمرها وركبت فوق في غرفه فطوم عشان تريح اعصابها شوي وتفكر بمصابها...مرت ربع ساعه وهي يالسه في غرفه فاطمه ومحد درى عنها..بس بعدين استحت على ويهها وقررت انها تنزل..اكيد بيسالون عنها وبيستغربون الحركه.. يوم طلعت من غرفه فطوم شافت سعيد طالع من غرفته هو بعد.. التفت صوبها ويوم شافها ابتسم كالعاده وظحك... زاد قهر نورة من سعيد...كيف تسوي فيني جي...؟؟ وتطلع بهالبراءة؟؟ .. ماا انلام يوم صدقتك يا سعيد دامك تعرف تمثل ...تمت نورة اطالعه بنظرة قهر وغيظ وماردت له ابتسامته..استغرب سعيد... اول مره نورة اطالعه بهالطريقه ..وعلى طول اختفت ابتسامته...
سعيد: نورة بلاج؟
نزلت نورة عيونها ومشت ناوية تتخطاه وتنزل بدون ماترد... بس يوم قربت منه مسكها سعيد من ايدها وسحبها على ورا... استغربت نورة من هالجرأه... غمضت نورة عيونها وهي ميته من القهر...
نورة: فجني...
سعيد: مابفجج...رمسيني...بلاج؟
نورة: ماشي...فجني...
سعيد: نوووره.... شوفيج؟؟ شو مضايقنج؟
التفتت نورة صوبه وهي اطالع في عيونه بطريقه عتاب...
نورة: اللي مضايقني اني ماكنت اتوقع انك من هالنوع...لكن دام هذي تصرفاتك..مابيني وبينك كلام... مب بس الكلام....مابيني وبينك أي شي....
وسحبت ايدها من ايده بقو ونزلت بسرعه للطابق الارضي ودخلت الصالة قبل مايلحقها...
سعيد انصدم من كلام نورة وتصرفاتها... شو هالنغمة اليديده بالكلام؟؟..شو صار بين امس واليوم؟؟ امس كانت تلمح له انها هي بعد تحبه...واليوم تقطع أي صلة بينها وبينه؟؟..لييييش ..شو صار؟؟ وعلى طول حس بالمرض والتعب...كله ولا نوره مايتحمل منها هالتصرف.. شو سويت انا؟؟... والله اني ماسويت لها شي ولا بسويلها شي بعد... يقدر يجرح كل الناس ماعدا هي...
تعب من تساؤلاته وكان خاطره يرجع يدخل غرفته ومايشوف حد...لكن الواجب اجبره انه ينزل ويتغدى مع ابوه واخوه وولد عمته ويقعد معاهم...
بعد الغدى بساعه كانوا اهل العين واقفين في الحوش مع اهل البيت ..يسلمون عليهم لانهم رادين العين.. الكل يظحك ويسولف ماعدا سعيد ونوره.. كل مارفع عينه عشان يشوفها يمكن يفهم شي من ويهها وعيوونها..كانت تصد وتنزل عيونها..ومات من القهر يوم شافها تطلع اول وحده من بيتهم وهي تتغشى... معقووله يانورة؟؟.. لهالدرجه طفرانه من بيتنا وتبين تردين؟؟... آآخ يالقهر لو ادري بس شو صار فيج وخلاج تتغيرين عليه...
ردوا اهل العين لبيتهم ووصلوا المغرب...واول ماوصلوا البيت ركضت نورة صوب حجرتها وصكت الباب على نفسها... وفتحت لمشاعرها المكبوته حريتها وقعدت تصيح على حب حياتها اللي مات...
-------------------

----------


## Taka

انشالله اكمل فيوم ثاني

----------


## Princess

هلا اخوي مهرشاد وتسلم على الجهود المبذوله  :bigsmile: 
خلاص اني بتكفل لتعديل عنوانها ووضع كلمة منقوله في البدايه
تسلم اخوي
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## Taka

مشكوره اختي ....ولحين بكمل
.
.
.
الجزء الثالث عشر

كان الوقت بعد صلاة المغرب يوم نزلت حصه من فوق نازله الصالة حصلت امها يالسه ميرة وحمده.. والعيال.. سلمت عليهم وسارت على طول عند التيلفون..واتصلت بعنود على موبايلها...
عنود: آآلوو,,,
حصه: مرحبااا عنووده..السلام عليج..
عنود: هلااااا والله وغلاا بريحة الحبايب...
حصه:هههههههههه ياويلي عليج انتي يالرايقه..شخبارج؟
عنود: بخير فديتج شحالج انتي؟ وعلومكم؟
حصه: بخير وسهاااله ...
عنود: متى رديتوا من الشارجه؟
حصه: العصر والله... سكتي يا عنوووووده شريت لج ذيج القطعه اللي تسكت..
عنوود: واللــــــــــــــه؟!!.. حصلتي شي مناسب للموديل..
حصه: هي حصلت وايد حلوات لكن هذي دشت مزاجي على طول..
عنود: تمااااااااام عيل..شو لونها؟
حصه: لونها غريب..اخضر على ذهبي..اخضر محرووق..ماتعرفيله..
عنود: اوووش والله كشخه...بكم خذتيها؟
حصه: وانتي شووو لج تسالين عن السعر؟؟..
عنود: لا اتحسبين اني مابدفع عنها...
حصه: جب جب... اعتبريها هدية التخرج...
عنود: ياسلاااااااااام..وانا شو اييبلج هدية تخرج؟
حصه: كيفج بس انا ماارضى باي شي.. ابالي شي عليه القيمه..
عنود: همممممممممممممم....بيوزج اخووويه...
انصدمت حصه وتمت ساكته.... وماتعرف ليش خذت الموضوع بجدية مع انها تعرف ان عنود تمزح...
عنود: هههههههههه سكتت...آآلوووو...
حصه: وياج.وابوي عليج شو هالرمسات بعد..!!
عنود: اسوولف وياج ويا هالويه... ولو عزم اخوويه مابخبرج اصلا...
حصه: ويا ويهج انتي واخوج..المهم متى بتين تشوفين القطعه؟
عنود: ويييييييييين اييي؟؟؟ حليلي والله... خليفه وحمدان محد سايرين البدع يلعبون بالدراجات...
حصه: اسمعه عبدالله يتحظى في الدرب يقول فوتوا عليه سيرة البدع....
عنود: احسن يوم فوتوا عليه..اخافه يتكسر...
حصه: ياويييييلي انا عالحب..
عنود: هي عيل شو على بالج...
حصه: هههههههه الله يكمل عليج ان شاء الله..المهم بخليج بسير ايلس عندهم ..
عنود: برايج الغاليه..ومشكوووره وايد عالقطعه... مردووده هالهدية ان شاء الله..
حصه: لا اتعبلين ولا شي مابينا نحن هالرسميات.. المهم سلمي على اهلج وعمي..
عنود: يبلغ ان شاء الله وانتي ردي السلام عليهم كلهم...
حصه: ان شاء الله..فمان الله..
عنود: مع السلامه..
سكرت حصه التيلفون ويت ويلست عدال حمده.. وميرة وامها..
حمده: وينهانورة ماشفناها من يت؟
حصه: ظني الا رقدت.. اول مايينا من الشارجه على طول سارت حجرتها وصكت على عمرها الباب.. حتى شنطتها لين احين برااا في الممر.. مادخلتها..
ام خالد: حشى شو هالرقاد اللي ياها مره وحده؟..لايكون شي يعورها؟
حصه: والله ماحيدها مريضه امايه...
ام خالد: تيمّـلي بنتي قومي شوفي اختج..اخافها مريضه..
حصه: ان شاء الله..
قامت حصه وسارت فوق ادق على نورة... وبعد فتره فتحت نورة الباب وويهها متنفخ ...
حصه: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.. اللهم سكنهم في مساكنهم.... شو بلاج جي غاديه؟؟ّ!!!!!
نورة: شو تبين؟
حصه: يتخبرون عنج تحت...بلاج نورووه؟؟؟
نورة: شو بلاني بعد .. كنت راقده...
حصه: ماحيد ويهج جي يتنفخ يوم ترقدين...
دخلت حصه حجرة نوره وفتحت الليت عشان تشوفها عدل...وهي كانت خايفه على اختها ..اول مره تشوفها بهالحاله...
نورة: يمكن كنت راقده على ويهي...
حطت حصه ايدها على خصرها..وهي متشككه...
حصه: والله انج تجذبين..
نورة: مشكوره اختي..
حصه: نوروووه.... انتي راقده وانتي تصيحين..اعرفج...
نورة: اوووففف..شو بيصيحني يعني حصيص...!!!
حصه: هذا اللي ابا اعرفه.. انتي من كنا في الدرب صوب العين وانتي مويمه.. شو مستوي..
نورة: مب مستوي شي..ولا شي يستاهل اصلا اني اصيح عشانه..احين ممكن ماتفتحيلي تحقيق..وتروحين وتقوليلهم اني برقد لين باجر..؟؟
نورة من النوع اللي يوم يظايق يحب يرقد بشكل غير طبيعي..هي تفكيرها انها تشرد من الهم والتفكير لفتره وترتاح بالرقاد...بطلت حصه عيونها مستغربه من اختها...وهي في خاطرها تقول ابد..هالبنت مب طبيعية اليوم..
حصه: ماتبين عشا؟؟
نورة: لا..
حصه: هممممممممم صليتي العصر؟؟
نورة: استغفر الله.. لا ماصليت...
حصه: والمغرب؟
نورة: بعد...
حصه: همممم...يوم اقولج فيج شي والا ماحيدج تفوتين صلاتج..
نورة: حصوووه... كنت ...راقـ.... ــدة... فهمي..
حصه: خلاص لاترقدين احين تريي لين صلاة العشا صليهن كلهن وتعشي وعقب رقدي اذا تبين..
نورة: ان شاء الله...
خلتها حصه ونزلت وهي قلبه مقبوض..نورة مب طبيعية فيها شي...وشي جايد... يوم وصلت عندهن تحت حصلت ان حمده ردت بيتها عشان تعشي العيال وترقدهم..وان خالد وصل البيت ويالس عدال امه وحرمته ويرمس عياله حمد ومحمد ويالسه في ثبانه شما بنته الصغيره..
يت حصه وسلمت عليه...
حصه: هلاااااااااااا اخويه شحالك؟
خالد: بخيير حصيص الله يسلمج...شحالج انتي..؟
حصه: بخيير والله...وييييييييين من زمان ماشفتك ماتقولون ساكنين فبيت واحد...وتراك من زمان ماوديتنا البرر...
خالد: عزموا انتوا وانا مابقول لا...
حصه: بعد امتحاناتي ان شاء الله...
ام خالد: شفتي اختج؟
حصه: هي امايه..الا راقده ..مافيها شي..
ام خالد: وعيتيها؟
حصه: هي وعيتها..
ميرة: يالله شباب قوموا بتتعشون وبعدها رقااد... وراكم مدارس..يالله شماني..
مدت ايدها وشلت شما ..ووقفت..
حمد: ماماااه مب الحييين بعديين...
خالد: حمد قووم يالله تعشى وارقد..ماشي سهر...
نش حمد وهو متظايق... وتبعوا امهم اللي سارت صوب بيتها تعشي عيالها وترقدهم..واول ماطلعت دش عبدالله ووياه ابووه...
بو خالد + عبدالله: السسلام عليكم..
الكل: وعليكم السلام والرحمه...
نشوا كلهم يسلمون عالشايب... وبعد مايلسوا..
حصه: ابويه اقولهم اييبون عشاك؟
بو خالد: لا صبري بصلي العشا اول بعدين بتعشى..
خالد: هاا ابوويه شو العزبه اليوم..؟
بو خالد: والله مثل كل يوم.. وباجر عندي تفحيم بنشر من الفجر..
خالد: ان شاء الله يسبقن عاد هالمره..
بو خالد : على الله... ( والتفت صوب عبدالله الي كان يشرب شاهي).. ابويه عبدالله تراني شفت عمك اليوم ورمسته عسب سالفة الملجه..
ارتبك عبدالله وحط كوبه في الصينية....
عبدالله: وشو رد عليك؟
بو خالد: يقول هو ماعنده مانع...لكن بيرمس البنت وخوانها الليله وبيردون علينا خبر...
خالد: ليش تبا تملج بو الشباب.؟؟
عبدالله: هي والله خالد...بملج ان شاء الله..
خالد: حق شو الحين تملج؟ باقلك سنه عن التخرج ..يوم بترد املج...
عبدالله: لا ياريال..اول مارد من امريكا بعرس..متى بملج؟؟؟
خالد: كيفك...
عبدالله: ابويه انا ماريد الملجه احين... البنت بتتخرج ويا حصه واحين مشغوله بدراستها ..بعد ماتخلص بنملج ان شاء الله...
بو خالد: على خير ان شاء الله..

في الطريج من البدع للعين.. خليفه كان يالس في الكرسي اللي عدال السايق... وماسك ايده وهو متعور.. وكان يسوقبه ربيعه سيف الشامسي (هو نفسه اللي شاف حصه في بيت قوم خليفه).. سيف ريال طيب وحبوب ربيع خليفه من ايام الثانوي... وهو اكبر منه بسنه.. بعد ماتخرج من جامعة الامارات بتخصص المحاسبة..اشتغل محاسب في وحده من الدوائر الحكومية... سيف كل شوي يطالع خليفه بنظرة قلق...
سيف: هااا بعدها تعورك..؟؟
خليفه: هي والله .. الله يخس محمد اللي خلاني انجلب...
سيف: بسيطه ان شاء الله... هزرك مكسوره؟
خليفه: والله مادريبها بس تعورني.. كم باقلنا عن نوصل العين؟؟
سيف: نص ساعه بالكثير وبنكون هناك...وتراني بوديك المستشفى سيده...
خليفه: لااااااااااااا ...لا توديني ولا عندك خبر...بسير البيت والعيوز بتحط عليها كركم وملح وبتخف..
سيف: جب جب ... كركم وملح اون....يمكن مكسوووره...
خليفه: سواف قسم بالله مافينا نتمرر بعدنا المستشفيات...
سيف: اظن انا اللي اسوق مب انته...
خليفه: الله يهديك...
سيف: يهدي الجميع...اقول خلوف..تذكر ذاك اليوم يوم كنت فبيتكم.. ودخل علينا عبدالله العصر ؟؟ قبل كم يوم بس...
خليفه: همممممممممم ..هي...
سيف: يوم ظهرت شفت عرب فبيتكم...
خليفه عقد حياته...
خليفه: قوم عمي... اهل عبدالله..
سيف: اهااااااااااا...
سكت سيف وبلع لسانه..مايروم يرمس ويقوله والله انا شفت بنت عمك في حوشكم وعيبتني... اقل شي بيسويه بيلمّه ببكس على ويهه...
خليفه: ليش تسال؟؟

----------


## Taka

سيف: هممممممم ماشي بس فضول...عيبتني السياره اللي واقفه...ثرها سيارة عبدالله؟؟
خليفه: السودااا؟؟.. هي سيارة عبود..
ومرت هالسالفه على خير بدون مايشك خليفه باي شي.. وصلوا العين بعد نص ساعه وعلى طول سيف راح صوب المستشفى... حمدان كان هو اللي بيوصل خليفه العين بس سيف قاله انه هو راد اصلا العين وهو بيودي خليفه وبرايه حمدان يكمل لعبه لين الجمعه...فوافق حمدان ورد عند ربعه...
في المستشفى قالوا لخليفه ان ايده مكسورة من المرفق كسر خفيف..وبيصح خلال اسابيع ...ربطوها له وجبسوها .. وعقب وصله سيف البيت وتعشى عندهم وروح صوب بيتهم..
دخل خليفه الصالة وكانت هناك عنود وامه وابوه .. اما سلطان وحميد تعشوا ويا خليفه وسيف وريال ثاني في الميلس..وبعد ماطلع سيف من عندهم طلع خليفه بعد ساير صوب بيتهم..وتم سلطان وحميد هناك ويا الريال...
عنود اول ماشافت خليفه شهقت...
عنود: خلووووووووووووف شوفيها يديييييييييك؟؟؟
خليفه: دخيلج لا تسوينها مناحه.... ترا العيوز يبالها سبب...
وايهت اخوها وسار عقب وسلم على امه وابوه.... العيوز اول ماشافته حطت ايدها على صدرها...
ام سلطان: وابووويه فديتك ياولدي بلاها يديييك..؟؟
خليفه: ماشي امايه بس طحت من الدراجه وانفجت..
بو سلطان: منفجه ويجبسونها لك..؟؟ والله انهامكسوووره...
خليفه: ابويه كسر بسيط وقالولي بتصح بسرعه..
ام سلطان: وااااعليي عنك فديتك انا..انا قايلتلك لاتلعبون.. لكن هذا حمدان ساس البلا..هو اللي وزك على هاللعبه..
خليفه: لا تردين عليه امايه كلنا بغينا نروح.. واحد من الشباب هذا لف عليه وانجلبت والا انا مابنجلب..
بو سلطان: ومنو يابك انته من هناك؟
خليفه: يايبني سيف ربيعي.. امبونه راد العين ويييت وياه..حمدان بيرد باجر...
ام سلطان: ماشبع من اللعب مسود الويه....
عنود: ههههههههه حليله حمدان اذنيه تعوره احين... المهم سلامااات اخووويه ماتشوف شر..
خليفه: الله يسلمج من كل شر..
صد بو سلطان صوب حرمته...
بو سلطان: ياعزه.... مريت على بو خالد اليوم في العزبه...
ام سلطان: انزيييين..وشو علوووومه ؟؟
بو سلطان: يسرج حااااله.. يقول عبدالله يبا يملج على بنتج وياي يشاورني في السالفه...
صد خليفه صوب عنود وهو يطالعها بنظره مكاره..وعنود على طول قفط ويهها ويايه بتنش وبتسير عنهم...
خليفه: وين سايره..؟؟!!.. يلسي يلسي... السالفه تخصج ونحن مابنرمس من وراج..
ردت عنود ويلست وهي ويهها مثل الطماطه...
ام سلطان: والله يا بو سلطان الشور شورك انته وعيالك وشور عنود...ولو تبا رايي انا ماشوف فيها شي..
بو سلطان: وانا بعد ماعندي مانع .. بس يوم فكرت فيها..شفت انه سنه كامله وايد على ملجه...
خليفه: ابووويه لا تنسى ان عبدالله بييسافر ويايه بعد شهر ونص..يعني في هالسنه اللي تطريها عبدالله مابيكون موجود في البلاد...
بو سلطان: هي صدق.... وانته شو رايك؟
خليفه: تشاورني؟؟؟ والله انا اشوف انكم بتسوون فيهم خير وفيني انا بعد...تراه مأذني عليها في امريكا..
وظحكوا كلهم حتى عنود بس مستحاها زاد... وكانت مب رايمه ترفع راسها..
بو سلطان: هااا بنتي...وانتي شو رايج؟؟
عنود: احمم...والله يابويه الشور شورك وشور خواني... بس من احين اقولكم ملجه قبل امتحاناتي ماشي...لازم اتخرج اول وعقب جان تبون تسوون ملجه..
بو سلطان: وهذا هو شرط عبدالله بعد..بو خالد قالي اليوم اذا وافقنا الملجه بتكون بعد التخرج..
عنود: خلاص اللي تشوفونه..
بو سلطان: على بركة الله..انابعدني بشاور اخوانج الكبار... ولو انه السالفه مايبالها يعني...عبدالله ولدنا ومنّا وفينا.. .. وماظني حد يستاهل عنود شراته هو...ريال ماعليه قصوور...ماشاء الله عليه..
ام سلطان: والله انك صادق يا محمد... لو واحد ثاني غير عبدالله مابوافق على ملجه اتم سنه كامله... بس عبدالله ولدنا وواثقين فيه...

يوم السبت بعد المغرب..نورة الكئيبة كانت قاعده مع حصه في الصالة يسولفن...دخل عليهن عبدالله وسلم..
عبدالله: السلام عليكم..
نورة وحصه: وعليكم السلام...
عبدالله: تحجبن حمدان ويايه...
قال هالكلام ورد طلع.. ونورة وحصه تحجبن .. وسارت نورة تغسل الاكواب .. ويوم يت حصلت حمدان واقف يسلم على حصه ..و عبدالله كان يعابل في الفيديو والتلفزيون ...
حمدان: وشحاااااااااالج ياحصييييييص...وشخباااااااارج؟
حصه: بخير وعافيه ولد عمي..علومك انته..؟ من زمان عنك..!
حمدان: والله هيااااته شو تبينا نقول...
يت نورة وحطت الاكواب في صينية الشاي....
نورة: السلااام عليك حمدان...
حمدان: اهلا اهلا...وعليج السلام يالعووووفه...
نورة: مالت عليك وهذا انا اللي سايره اغسل لك الاكواب عشان تشرب شاي...
حمدان: افا عليج بنت عمي..استريحي بس يايبلج فلم ولا تشوفينه في الاحلام...
نورة: مالي بارض عالافلاام مشكووور...
حمدان: مالت عليج هذا مب اي فلم... هذاتصوير سيرتنا البدع يوم نلعب بالدراجات...يلسي والله بتموتين من الظحك...
نورة: اللـــه كشخه..دام فلم السيره بيلس اشوووف...
عبدالله نش وهو متظايق...
عبدالله: نورووه ماعرفت له هالفيديو... تعالي ركبي الكيمره عليه..
سارت نورة وظبطت الوايرات وشغلت الكاميرا على التلفزيوون...
عبدالله كان متسامح مع يلستهن مع حمدان لانه حمدان اصغر عنهن...فكان يشوف الوضع عادي كانه حمدان واحد من اخوانهن... بس مع خليفه الوضع مختلف...
حصه: اقول حمدان بتتعشى عندنا؟؟
حمدان: هي بنت عمي...
حصه: بسير اقولهم عيل يسوولك اللي تباه...
حمدان: والله انج فنانه انتي...دومج تحسين فيني..
حصه: هههههههههه ويا هالويه...لا تشغلون الفلم الايوم ايي..
سارت حصه وخبرت البشكاره تسويلهم ماكرونه بالباشاميل بعد...ويوم ردت شغلوا الفلم ويلسوا يطالعون الشباب وهم يتسابقون ويقفزون بالدراجات..كلهم كانوا متحمسين عالفلم..لانه صدق كان كشخه... حمدان كل شوي يوقف على لقطه ويراويهم شي ويعلق... في اللقطات اللي يت عقب كان اكثر شي مركز على خليفه.. اللي كان متلثم بسفرته ولابس نظارات شمسية ويخمس بالدراجه وشكله مستمتع... لين يت اللقطه اللي انجلب فيها ..وكلهم شهقوا لانه خليفه طيحته عوفه..وانجلب بعيد عن الدراجه..
عبدالله: خيييييييييييييييبه... منو هالسبال اللي لف على خليفه جي؟؟
حمدان: هذا محمد الله يهدييه...

----------


## Taka

حصه: طالع خليفه ماسك ايده وتعوره مسكين والشباب كلهم متحاوطيبه.... (التفتت صوب حمدان) بعدها تعوره؟؟
حمدان: انتي وين عن الناس..؟؟؟.... انــكســــــرت...
شهقت حصه ...
حصه: احــــلــــــــف....!!!!
حمدان: والله وجبسووها له...
نورة: حليييييييييييييله خليفه مايستاهل والله....
عبدالله: وينه هوو الحين؟..
حمدان: ساير ويا سيف السينما...
كملوا الفلم وهم يظحكون على سوالف الشباب.. وصدق كان الفلم روعه....وعقب ماخلص سكروا كل شي وردوا الكيمره للشنطه...
حمدان: نوروووه.... ترومين تسجلين لي فلم الكيمره الصغير على واحد عود؟؟؟..ابا اراويه الشباب..
نورة: قول لو سمحتي اول...
حمدان: اقول جلبي ويهج احسن...
نورة: ههههههههه ويا هالراااس..... احترم اللي اكبر منك..
حمدان: انتي اللي ماتشكرين يايبلج فلم شحلاته اطالعينه وظحكتي لين ماقلتي بس ..واخر شي ماتخدمين؟؟؟
نورة: انزييين انزييين..حشاااااااااا...خليتني علووج فحلجك...
حمدان: علوج طعمه خايس...
نورة: خاست ريحتك مسود الويه....
حمدان: قسم بالله توني متسبح ومتعطر... وانتي اروحج اصلا تموتين عليه هالعطر...
نورة: هات هات الفلم....خقاق واحد...
حمدان: ياخي يحقلي...يحـــــقــــــــلــــــي..... في هالفلم كله شفتي واحد احلى مني.؟؟ فذمتج تراااا....
نورة: هههههههههههه لا والله ماشفت....بس اذا سار عبدالله وياكم بيغطي عليك وعلى طوايفك كلها...
عبدالله: احمممممممم.... اسمع وتعلم عن الذووووق... وتراني اسمعه يأذن..قم بنصلي..
حمدان: يالله..
نشوا عبدالله وحمدان يصلون العشا في المسيد... والبنات سارن يصلن فوق...ويوم ردن ينزلن حصوا الكل متيمع في الصاله..الشواب وخالد وناصر وحريمهم...وعبدالله وحمدان.. وتعشوا الريايل وعقب الحريم .. وبعد العشا طلع عبدالله مع حمدان والباقي سهروا شويه لين 11 عقب ساروا يرقدون....

------------------
الجزء الرابع عشر

سيف وخليفه كانوا يالسين فواحد من المطاعم يتعشون بعد ماطلعوا من السينما.... ويرمسون عن سوالف وايده .. سيف ومن عرف ان البنت اللي شافها بنت عم خليفه وهو متخوف... لانه من شاف البنت وهي في خاطره... وكان مصر عليهابشكل خلاه هو نفسه يستغرب...لانه اول مره تعيبه بنت مثل هالبنت..واللي يعرفه ان خليفه مب خاطب... كان خايف انه خليفه يباها والا شي..والا يمكن هي اروحها معرسه والا مخطوبه..بس لا شكلها بنت صغيره يعني..توها في العشرين..وكان يبا يستدرج خليفه بالكلام بدون مايحس عشان يريح باله ويعرف على شو يستقر...
خليفه: صراحه الفلم كان فنان...
سيف: جاكي جاااان لااااازم... تعال عبدالله وين؟
خليفه: مادريبه والله..صبر بدقله..
اتصل خليفه على عبدالله...
عبدالله: مررررررررحباااااا..
خليفه: هلا عبوود شحالك؟ وين انته؟
عبدالله: انا توني ظاهر من بيتنا ويا حمدان..شفنا فلم الدراجات...مصورينك وانته منجلب...
خليفه: شفتوووه عني يالخونه... ؟!
عبدالله: شو نسويبك يوم انته تهوم ويا سواف..!!
خليفه: ماعليك انزين بخليهم يغيرون رايهم بخصوص الملجه..
عبدالله: شووووووووووو.؟؟؟ ليش شو رايهم؟؟؟
خليفه: حليلك يالمعرس ماخبرووك؟؟؟ المفروض يخبرونك امس...
عبدالله: وقفت قلبي شو السالفه...محد خبرني شي..
خليفه: هههههههههههاي..وافقوا عالملجه...اظني عمي يدري..
عبدالله: اللـــــــــــــــــــه يبشرك بالخيير يارب... الحمد لله ..انا قلت يوم بطيتوا بالرد يمكن مب موافقين..
خليفه: لالا من البدايه هم موافقين.. الا تاخروا يتغلون عليكم يمكن..
عبدالله: ههههههههه فديتكم كلكم والله....آآآآآآآآآآآخ ياونااااستي....
خليفه: هههههه الله يكمل عليك..المهم انتو وين سايرين؟
عبدالله: بنسير ميلس قوم الرميثي .. اتصلوا بحمدان اون كلهم متيمعين هناك...
خليفه: والله..؟؟ خلاص نحن بنخلص عشانا وبنلحقكم عيل..
عبدالله: تمام عيل... فمان الله..
خليفه: مع السلامه..
سكر خليفه عن عبدالله وهو يظحك..
سيف: وينه؟
خليفه: ساير ويا حمدان صوب ميلس الرميثي يقول..اذا فاظي بنلحقهم..
سيف: تمااام... وشو سالفه المعرس هذي؟
خليفه: ترا عبود خاطب اختي... واحين محتشر يبا يملج.. ووافقوا الاهل...
سيف: لا والله..؟؟..وبتسووون حفله وهالسوالف؟
خليفه: اكيـــــــــد بيسووون...وبيعزمون العرب والربع كلهم..
سيف: تمااام والله الله يوفقه...وانته ؟؟
خليفه: انا شو بعد؟
سيف: مب ناوي على عرس؟
خليفه: لالالالالا..مب الحين..
سيف: شحقه عاد؟
خليفه: وين اسير اخطب بلا شهادة ولا شغل ... خلني اتخرج وارد واشتغل واستقر بامووري بعدين يمكن اخطب..
سيف: يعني بعد سنه..!!!
خليفه: ان شاء الله..
ارتاح سيف من رمسه خليفه... لو ان خليفه يبا يعرس..او انه حاط البنت في باله .بيخطبها مابيخليها...وبعدين يمكن البنت اصلا مخطوبه والا معرسه... بس المهم انه مابيقطع على ربيعه اي شي دام خليفه اصلا مب ناوي... ولين سنه.. يمكن البنت اطير...لازم يفكر بالموضوع اكثر من جي..ويرتب للسالفه عدل..
خليفه: بلاك سكت؟؟..تفكر تعرس انته بعد؟
سيف: عمري 25 سنه..واشتغل الحمد لله ومستقر...شو ناقصني ماعرس؟
خليفه رفع حواجبه وهو يتبسم...
خليفه: هات من الآآآخر...
سيف: ههههههههه يمكن قريب اذا تيسرت الامور ان شاء الله..
خليفه: الله يوفقك ان شاء الله... حاط فبالك بنت معينه؟
سيف: هي نعم.. انا ماعرس الا على بنت شايفنها واباها...
خليفه: لا يكون بس طحت على بنت وترمسها في التيلفون..؟؟!!!
سيف: مســـــود الويه...!!..تحيدني راعي هالسوالف؟؟؟
خليفه: والله كل شي يتغير تراا...عيل منو هاي اللي شايفنها..تقرب لك؟
سيف: لا ماتقربلي... المهم سد السالفه خلنا نقوم نسير صوب ميلس قوم الرميثي...
خليفه: ياللــه...

بعد يومين في الشارجه.. سعيد كانت حالته ماتسر..كان كله عصبي وينازع ...ومحد يتحمل يقعد وياه ويسولف... ودايما كان يسرح ويشرد بافكاره وويهه حزين... بس يوم طفح به الكيل وماعرف شو سبب زعل نورة عليه...زقر اخته فاطمه لحجرته..ويلس وياها على الشبرية..
سعيد: فطوووم.. الكلام اللي بينا ماريده يطلع..
فاطمه: ان شاء الله..بس شو بلاك؟
سعيد: همممم..فطوم.. مادري بلاها نوره عليه...
فاطمه: شو بلاها؟ ليش شو استوا؟
سعيد: والله انا ماسويت شي... بالعكس كنت احسها تعالمني بشكل حلوو لين الاربعاء في الليل..بس بالخميس انجلبت عليه ..ويوم سالتها قالت لي دام هاي تصرفاتك مابيني وبينك اي شي... انتي شو قايلتلها عني؟؟
بطلت فاطمه عيونها منصدمه...
فاطمه: لا ترد عليه... مارمسنا عنك اصلا...
سعيد: انتي شو حسيتي عليها يوم دخلت الاربعاء في الليل حجرتج وشاله شنطتها؟؟
فكرت فاطمه شوي...
فاطمه: ماكان فيها شي بالعكس كانت مستانسه تظحك وتسولف.. حتى رقدنا متاخر..
سعيد: وبالباجر؟؟
فاطمه: نفس الشي ..ناشه مستانسه...
سعيد: لا..فيها شي..لاني عقب ماردينا من السوق شفتها وكانت اطالعني باحتقار وكره.. وسمعتني هالرمسه الســم... ومن عقبها حتى ماحطت عينها بعيني واول وحده طلعت من بيتنا ..
سكتت فاطمه شوي وهي تفكر...
فاطمه: هي صدق..من عقب ماردينا من السوق وهي شكلها متظايقه..ماكانت تسولف عدل..ولا كانت على طبيعتها...
سعيد: شفتي...!!!.. ليش شو صار ونحن مب موجودين؟
فاطمه: انته شو مسوي بالبنت؟؟؟؟؟
سعيد: بصفعج... قلت لج مب مسوي شي... يعني انا نورة تهون عليه اسويبها شي يزعلها...!!!
فاطمه: والله مادري ياسعيد... حتى لو.. شو بتسمع عنك يعني؟؟؟ انته ماتتصرف تصرفات تسيء لسمعتك.... ولا حد منا بيرمس عنك بشي مب زين.... حتى خوله اللي كانت موجوده يوم نحن محد..واللي انته مشرشحنها ذاك اليوم مابترمس بشي يعيبك..وانته تدري انها تموت فيك..وماتشوف غيرك...
سعيد: خسسسها الله لا تيبين طاريها..... المهم احين شو اسوي؟؟ فطوم انته الوحيده الي تفهميني...قسم بالله قلبي يحترق من اذكر كيف اطالعتني ورمستني ذاك اليوم...ماروم اتحمل...خصوصا اني ماسويت لها شي..
فطوم كسر خاطرها اخوها وحالته... بس هي بعد مابيدها شي تسوييه...وماتقدر تكلم البنت في التيلفون عن هالموضووع..اصلا هذيج مابطيع ترمس وياها عن هالسالفه...

----------


## Taka

فاطمه: والله ياسعيد مادري شو اقولك...تصبر...كل شي بينكشف ان شاء الله.. وانا ادري انك بالنسبه لنورة غير عن كل الناس ..وتعزك وايد...واكيد انها شافت شي عليك جايد خلاها تاخذ هالموقف منك...
سعيد: قسم بالله مب مسوي شي....شو بكون مسوي يعني؟؟
فاطمه: ادري مب مسوي شي... اكيد البنت فهمت شي غلط...ومصيرها بتفهم السالفه صح..وبترد مثل قبل...
سعيد: الله يسمع منج..
فاطمه: انته بس اصبر.... وكل شي بينحل ان شاء الله...
خلته فاطمه وطلعت وهي قلبها يعورها على اخوها... تدري انه يمووت في شي اسمه نوره من كان توه صغير.. وتدري بعد ان نوره تحس بنفس الشعور تجاه سعيد... واكيد شي سمعت خلاها تاخذ هالموقف... اما سعيد كان فعلا زعلان من خاطره وظايج... المشكله انه مب قادر يحل الموقف... لو عندها تيلفون جان خذ رقمها واتصلبها وفهم منها السالفه كلها... بس المشكله انها بعيد.. ومايروم يسيرلها لين هناك وينفرد فيها ويرمسها...لانه مابتظهرله دام هذا موقفها منه..تم محتار ومب عارف شو يسووي... واكثر اللي مخبلبه انه عارفه نفسه انه ماسوا شي غلط يزعلها منه بهالطريقه....بس ترك هالموضوع غصبن عنه على امل ان الايام بتحل هالمشكله بينهم....

ام خالد من سمعت ان بيت قوم محمد وافقوا على الملجه وهي مختبصه... كل يوم سايره السوق..وتتشرا زهاب حق عنود... وفي خلال اسبوع جهزت خمس شنط ومندوس مترووس عطورات من كل نوع..وماتم عليها غير الشبكة وفستان العروس اللي عنود اصرت انها تفصله برووحها وعلى ذووقها.. على هالحال ماتم عليها غير الشبكة..وعبدالله مصرر انه يختارها بنفسه...وفعلا خصص له يوم وطلع ويا امه من الصبح يتشرون الشبكة..واشتروا الدبله الماس ..وعقد ذهب ابيض مع ساعه... وعقد ثاني ذهب اصفر بعد مع ساعه.. عشان البنت تختار اللي تباه..والصراحه كانن كلهن روعه...وبعد ماخلصت ام خالد تجهيز كل شي ارتاحت..بس راحتها مااستمرت وايد لان نورة وحصه احتشرن.. يبن قطع لفساتينهن ونعول وشيل وعبي وغيره من المستلزمات...
ام خالد: يوووووووووه...مب لازم تحظرن..تعبتني..
حصه: شوووووووو مب لازم هاي بعد..والله يا احضر عنبوو ملجه اخويه ماتبينا نحظر؟؟
عبدالله: امايه.. لازم يحظرن خواتي... وعنود ماترتاح اصلا الا وياهن...
ام خالد: مايخااالف بس هن مايبن يتشرن قطع من العين...وانا مافيني افزعبهن لين الشارجه مره ثانيه...
نوره خافت ان حصه تصر على سيرة الشارجه وهي ماتبا تروح.. فتلاحقت عمرها واقترحت ...
نورة: امايه عنود بعدها ماشترت قطعه لفستانها.. خلونا نسير كلنا بوظبي وهي ويانا ..بنتشرا وبنرد..وعبدالله بيودينا..
عبدالله: عااااااااااشت اختي..خششششششمج...
وايهها وهو يظحك...ومستانس عليها لانها اقترحت هالاقتراح...
ام خالد: لالالالالالا مابيطيعون...
عبدالله: بنسوي نفس سالفة الشارجه..برمس خليفه وبيي ويانا...وانتي مب لازم تسيرين انتي تعبانه ..
ام خالد: والله تبا الحق اني تعبانه من سيرة السوق ومافيني اوديهن...لكن شاور ابوك...
عبدالله: خليه عليه... انا برمس ابويه وبرمس خليفه عشان اييب عنود ونسير رباعه..
ام خالد: هيي..انته هذا اللي تباه... عنبوك بتملج بعد ثلاث اسابيع مافي تصبر؟؟
حصه: حليله يامايه خلييييه... متحمس...هذا اخر عيالج وبيعرس لاتقوليله شي..
ام خالد: فديته انايعلني ماخلى منه ومن شوفته...يعلني اشوف عياله ان شاء الله..
الكل: آآآآآآآآآآآميييييييييييين...
وبعدها بيوم اتفق عبدالله مع خليفه عسب سيرة بوظبي اخر الاسبوع..واهل عنود مامانعوا لانه اخوها وياها.. والبنات بعد وياهم... وخليفه بعد مامانع بس لسبب في نفسه.. وهو انه حصه بتسير.. وبيشوفها وبيسولف وياها..ويتقرب منها اكثر..لانه حس وهو مستغرب بانه فعلا بدا يتعلق ببنت عمه... وهاليش الوحيد اللي خلاة يطيع....
على هالحال اتفقوا كلهم انهم بالخميس الصبح يطلعون من العين صوب بوظبي... مر عبدالله وهو شال البنات على خليفه وعنود...لانهم متفقين يسيرون بسيارة وحده..واصلا خليفه مايروم يسوق بايد مكسورة.... ركب خليفه جدام وركبت عنود ورا اخووها ويا البنات...وكانت مستانسه من هاليلسه لانها تروم تبصبص على عبدالله بدون مايدري...بس عبدالله انقهر ..كان يباها وراه ويحس انها قريبه منه..وعشان بعد يطالعها في المنظرة اللي جدام....بس ماعليه عنده طول اليوم عشان يشوفها ويرمسها..ولو انه خليفه بيصك عليه صكه...بس ماعليه بيقردنه.. كانت حصه يالسه في النص بين عنود ونورة.. خشت راسها بين خليفه وعبدالله ..الحركه اللي خلصت خليفه يتلخبط ويوقف شعر يمبه بسبب قربها الزايد منه... ياحي السياره يوم تخليك قريب من الواحد جي...فكر بهالشي وهو مستانس...
حصه: اخبركم..انتوا تراكم وعيتوني ولا خليتوني اتريق..وانايوعانه ...خطفوا عالمطعم اشترولنا شي..
عبدالله تعايز عن السالفه لانه هو الحبيب تارس بطنه قبل...ومافيه يتوقف..
عبدالله: انتي بس يوعانه؟؟؟
خليفه اطالع عبدالله بنص عين..يدري انها لو طلعت هي الوحيده اللي يوعانه بيصبرها لين ماتوصل بوظبي..
خليفه: حتى انا ماتريقت...خطف عالمطعم..
خليفه اصلا ماكان يوعان لانه مب عادته انه يتريق... بس عشان حصه غصب عبدالله انه يمر..ماتهون عليه تمشي في الاسواق ويدور راسها من قل الاكل...
وقف عبدالله في مطعم كان في الدرب وخذولهم سندويشات وعصير وكملوا الخط..وهم كله سوالف وظحك...ونورة اللي قررت تتناسى اللي ياها من سعيد وتفرح لفرحه اخوها..مب كل يوم بيملج عبدالله ..ولازم تستانس وياهم...واذا كان سعيد مسوي هالحركات فيها معناته مايستاهل حتى انها تفكر فيه...عشان جي طلعته من بالها ولو انه قلبها كان يقولها بان سعيد مظلوم...بس سكتته بالغصب..
اقترحت نورة انهم يسيرون مركز مدينة زايد لانها شايفه هناك محلات فيها قطع فساتين روعه... ووراحوا هالمركز ومرواعلى المحلات كلهن..وفعلا كانن فيه قطع حلواااات وايد .... نورة تعلقت بقطعه كحلية..واصرت انها تشتريها... وكانت ناعمه وحلوه مب من النوع اللي فيها وايد ربشه... وبغت تفك عمرها من الصدعه عشان جي اشترتها وفكت عمرها... عنود ماعيبها شي من المحل اللي هم يالسين فيه.فراحت لواحد من الكراسي وقعدت عدال نورة....اماحصه كانت محتاره بين قطعه سودا وفيها لون ابيض خفيف...وقطعه ثانيه بطيخي مع الوان ثانيه مدموجه معاها... عبدالله ذيج الساعه طلع اييب له ماي لانه عطش من الدواره...فتم خليفه عند البنات.. وشاف حصه محتاره بين القطع... فاستغل الفرصه ويا صوبها ووقف عدالها يطالع اللي هي اطالعه...
خليفه: ما عيبج شي؟؟
انصدمت حصه يوم شافت خليفه عدالها.. وردت اطالع القطع وهي قافطه..
حصه: عيبني هالهنتين ومب عارفه شو اخذ منهن...
طالع خليفه القطعتين ورد يطالعها...
خليفه: بتفجين شعرج في الملجه؟؟
استغربت حصه من سؤاله ...
حصه: ليش تسال؟؟
خليفه: بتفجينه والا لا؟
حصه: هذا اللي انا ناوتنه...بفجه ان شاء الله..
خليفه: اوكي..اذا فجيتيه ولو اني ماباج تفجينه..خذي البطيخية.بهالطريقه بيبين طول شعرج وبيكون واضح لانه تحته لون فاتح.....واذا مابتفجينه خذي السودا... وانا صراحه عايبتني السودا..
كان يتكلم بصوت واطي ماسمعنه نورة وعنود...واصلا هن رواحهن كانن يسولفن مع بعض مشغولات...انحرجت حصه من كلام خليفه...ليش مايباني افج شعري يعني..؟؟.. واصلا مب شكله جي ماله خص ؟؟؟ بس ماقدرت تقووله... وبينها وبين نفسها فرحت لاهتمامه....
حصه: ليش ماتباني افجه؟
خليفه: تبينهم يحسدونه انتي؟
حصه: همممم وشو دراك انه طويل وينحسد اصلا؟؟؟؟؟
انحرج خليفه وارتبك من هالسؤال....مايقدر طبعا يقولها انه شايفنها بلا شيله... وشاف شعرها وهو ملموم انه كبير ماشاء الله....
خليفه: هههههههه يبين انه طويل..ماتشوفينه متكود ورا راسج هالكبر ماشاء الله.... المهم لا تفجينه وخذي السودا...والله احلى عن البطيخية...
حصه: شورك وهداية الله.... خلاص بخذ السودا..
خليفه: ومابتندمين...
خلاها خليفه وطلع برا المحل يشوف عبدالله وين.. وهذا كان ياي صوبهم ويوم وصل...
عبدالله: هااا خلصتوووا؟
نورة: خواتك خلصن..الا حرمتك بعدهاماخلصت..
ظربتها عنود على جتفها وهي منقهره...ومنحرجه..
عبدالله: اوووص ولا كلمه...برايها تختار اللي تباه لين العصر بعد...
طلعوا من المحل ..
خليفه: احممممممم احممم... محد بيييسلك انته وحرمتك لين العصر اوكي... دام الحين الساعه 12..
عبدالله: سيروا انتوا وخلوني انا وياها..بترياها لين ماتختار اللي تباه...
خليفه: لا والله..!!!!... روح روح...
وكملوا دواره على المحلات لين ماحصلت عنود اللي تبغيه..واول ماشافت القطعه انغرمت فيها ... وهي قطعه لونها وردي مع ابيض... وكانت ناعمه ورقييقه وايد بس من الشغل اللي فيها كان يبين عليها انها فخمه...
حصه: اووش اووووش..العرووس غلبتناااا...رهيبه الصراااحه..
عبدالله: شو اتحسبيين عيل...
حصه: اظن مدحت عنود مامدحتك انته...
عبدالله: كله واحد وحياااتج...
ظحكت العنود وهي منحرجه...عبدالله مطيح المياانه اليوم كله يتغزل فيها ويتمدح بها....بعد ما اشترت عنود القطعه اللي تباها ساروا صوب واحد من المطاعم وخذولهم غدا... مسكين خليفه ماكان يقدر ياكل بحرية بسبب ايده المكسووره.. وكل شوي عبدالله يساعده عشان ياكل مرتاح...وهم يظحكون عليه ويمزحون...وبعد ماخلصوا من الغدا..ردوا يحوطون على المحلات لانه باقي نعلان وشيل وعبي... وتمن يحوطن لين 3 ونص وخذت كل اللي يبنه..وبعدها ردوا العين وهم ميتين من التعب...

-----------------------------
الجزء الخامس عشر

قربت امتحانات البنات.. نورة وحصه وعنود وفاطمه اللي امتحاناتها ثانوية عامه.. والكل كان مختبص...بسبب الملجه بعد والتجهيزات... عبد الله كان ميت من الوناسه..وماخلى حد ماعزمه من ربعه... حتى سيف الشامسي عزمه هو واهله..وهذا حصلها فرصه... بيطرش امه تتعرف عليهم وتسال عن البنت..طبعا بعد مايوصفها لامه..
خليفه وحمدان ماخذين الموضوع عادي..صح مستانسين انه بتستوي عندهم ربشه بس انقهروا اكثر لانه اكثر الشغل طاح على روسهم خصوصا خليفه بسبب فظاوته..واللي كانت ايده قربت تصح وعليها ربطه خفيفه بس..
سعيد ونورة على حالتهم...نورة صح تلتهي بالربشه والتجهيزات واكثر شي امتحاناتها اللي تبدا قبل الكل... بس كان قلبها يعورها على الحال اللي وصلت له هي وسعيد ..من بعد ماكانوا عايشين احلى فتره فحياتهم... والنظرات اللي كانوا يتبادلونهاوالكلام البسيط كانت تعنيلهم اكثر من اي شي ثاني....بس كله هذا راح... نورة على بالها انها مخدوعه.. اما سعيد مب عارف بالضبط بشو يفكر وعلى منو يحط اللوم ...ومع الايام قام يفكر بان نورة غيرت رايها بخصوصه.واذا كانت تحبه صدق مابتصدق عليه كلام شين... وحتى لو سمعت المفروض تي وتقوله مب تصدق بكل بساطه وتتهمه باشياء هو ماسواها وتقطع اي صله لها وياه... وبدا الشيطان يوسوسله بانها هي اصلا تبا الفكه منه....وماصدقت تحصل سبب عليه.... وعلى هالحال هو نفسه عصب من هالسالفه وقرر انه يتخطى حب نورة...اذامابغته فيه الف بنت تتمناه... والواضح ان حبها له مب كافي والا ماصدقت عنه اي كلام ينقال...

----------


## Taka

حصه امتحاناتها النهائية كانت شاغلتنها عن اي شي ثاني... وكانت تحمد ربها ان هالكورس عدا على خير بدون اي حرمان...وكانت مقرره ان نتايجها تكون زينه وايد لانه اخر كورس لها...بس مع ذلك تردد خليفه على بيتهم بسبب تجهيزات الملجه والحركات اللي كانت تصير بينهم... هذا غير النظرات اللي كان خليفه يوتر حصه بهم...كانت تاثر في تركيز حصه للدراسه.. حصه مب مثل نورة وعنود اللي شاغلات نفسهن بامور الحب..!!...كانت غير عن بنات جيلها.. اللي مايهتمن غير بهالسوالف..كانت دراستها اهم شي بالنسبه لها...وطبعا رضى والديها عليها اللي ماتروم تقولهم لا... بس خليفه وبتصرفاته الاخيره كانت تحيرها... هي ملاحظه انه مازال يعامل نورة برسمية مثل ماكان يعاملهن طول عمره.بس من رجعته الاخيره من السفر قام يلعب باعصابها... شو يبا مني؟؟... وليش انا يعني؟؟..توه بس انتبه لي وشافني؟؟ صح النوم ياخليفه... !!... وهي ماتنكر طبعا بانها في اللحظات القلييله جدا اللي كانت تفكر فيهن بالزواج...كانت دايما تتخيل شخص بملامح خليفه....ريال بطباع واخلاق خليفه...لانه وبكل اختصار يناسب ذوقها.. او يمكن لانها هي كبرت وهم يسمعونها انها بتكون لخليفه ولد عمها... لكن لا هو ولا هي اهتموا بهالسوالف الا الحين...ومن صوب خليفه بس...لان الحركات طالعه من صوبه مب من صوبها هي... هي لين الحين ماتدري وين الله حاطنها..واحسن لها تركز في امتحاناتها وتخلص وتفتك عقب بتتفرغ تفكر بكل هالسوالف...هذا اذا ماحصلت لعمرها شي تنشغل فيه مثل الشغل مثلا...هذا اذا خلوووها الاهل...!!
عنود وعبدالله في عالم خيالي....عنود متخوفه ان بسبب كل هالانشغال بالملجه والتفكير بحياتها مع عبدالله بتيب نتايج مب عدله في امتحاناتها... عشان جي خلصت شغلها هي..حجزت عند صالون كنوز لبنان حقها وحق بنات عمها ..والفستان عند المشغل بعده ماخلص.. اما بخصوص اهتمامها الشخصي بنفسها فهي اصلا ماعليها كلام..البشره ماشاء الله صافيه ومنوره والجسم ولا احلى...عشان جي وكلت اهلها بكل الامور الباقيه وهي احسن لها تنتبه لامتحاناتها... لكن كل ماكانت تمسك كتاب كان خيالها يسرح...بعد اسبوعين ويومين بس بتكون بشكل رسمي زوجه عبدالله... اللي طول حياتها وهي تتمناه وماتشوف غيره... ماشي احلى من ان الواحد ياخذ انسان اختاره قلبه قبل مايختاره عقله... وكانت احيانا تتجرا واطرش له مسج على تيلفونه..بس يوم كانت تسوي هالشي كان يرد عليها بعشر مب بمسج وحده بس...وكانت تمسحهن بسبب خوفها ان حد يشوفهن... لكن المسج الوحيده اللي ماقدرت تمسحها كانت تقول:" والله يا عنود اني حبيتج من خاطري... وانتي ماتعرفين ولد عمج يوم يحب... بس مابقول غير اني اوعدج اخليج مستانسه بحياتج وياي ولا اقصر فيج...وتصبحين على الف خير ".
هل الشارجه كانوا عايشين حايتهم طبيعي ماشي تغير عليهم..تاقلموا كلهم مع مزاج سعيد اليديد..ومحد قام يتنقرشبه او يغلس عليه ويمزح وياه لانه ماقام يتحمل السوالف..وصار جدي وايد بتعاملاته مع الناس..واهله...
فطوم كانت ماكله الكتب اكل لانه امتحاناتها خلاص بدت....عندها طبع غريب بانها ماكانت تحب تذاكر في غرفتها او داخل البيت...اييها الرقاد...عشان جي كانت تطلع الحوش وتيلس هناك والا تروح فوق السطح وتقعد مثل الغراب وتدرس...والكل كان مخليها على راحتها ومهيئين لها الجو للدراسه...
شيخة اختهم اختبصت فوق تحت هي بعد... ياينها خطييب... ويصير لها من بعيد من طرف امها... ريال مهيري وحبوب من دبي... ووافقوا عليه..وبجذي صارت شيخه مخطووبه بس بعدهم مااعلنوا الخبر..لين مايستوي كل شي رسمي....
عليا حرمه اخوهم..قررت انها تروح عند اهلها في العين اسبوووع..عشان تساعدهم في الترتيبات .. عاد ملجه الغالي عبدالله مستحيل ماتكون موجووده... ووافق فيصل غصبن عنه ولو انه مايصبر بلاها... وقرروا انهم يسيرون اخر الاسبوع ...
عبدالله واهله قرروا يسوون خيمه برا بيت عمه للرياييل... ويخلون البيت والميالس اللي فيه للحريم.. لانهم وبدون توقع عزموا عرب وايدين...ويخافون انه مايكفيهم المكان... الشباب عبدالله وحمدان وخليفه قرروا بينهم وبين بعض انهم يسوون رزفه ويا ربعهم بعد مايخلص العشا ويروحون نص المعازيم... لانه يوم شاوروا الشواب قالوا حشى هذا عرس مب ملجه ..وماطاعوا... عشان جي خلوها بالسرر... عبدالله بالنسبه له هذا عرسه.. ولازم انه يفرح فيه قبل مايتغرب مره ثانيه لامريكا..ويبا يصور كل شي بالفيديو ويشل الاشرطه وياه...عشان يشوفهن هناك براحه...ويتصبربهن...وانقهر وايد يوم درى انه مابيدش على عنود وبيلبسها الدبله والشبكة في الملجه... العيايز احتشرن وماخلنه.. والكل قاله انه اخوانه ماسووها قبله بيي هو على اخر الزمن وبيدخل على البنت جنه معرس وبيلبسها؟؟ ..مستحـــــــــيـــــــــــــل... وبلع لسانه عبدالله وماقال شي... يخاف يفركشون له السالفه بعد على اخر الاسبوع...
ام خالد كانت توصي بناتها...بان قبل الملجه..عربهم اللي من صوب بو خالد بيتيمعون في بيتهم هني اول وبعدين بيسيرون رباعه وبيشلون الزهاب لبيت عمهن... وعلىهالحال لازم يجابلن الحريم ويقربن ويحربن... وهن يعرفن هالسوالف كلها بس اصرت انها توصيهن زياده.. ولو انها ماتحب بناتها يظهرن جدام الحريم... ماتبا اي حد يقول ان ام خالد مطلعه بناتها تراويهن العرب عشان يخطبونهن... وهذا تفكير عيايز اول ترا..يعني مايبت شي من عندي... المهم...خلصت توصياتها ورتبوا كل شي في بيتهم وراجعوا كل نقطه عشان ماتستوي خربطه وقت الملجه لانه اصلا الكل بيكون مرتبش...
خلصن البنات امتحاناتهن على نهاية هالاسبوعين...عليا كانت في بيت اهلها... والكل كان فرحان بها.. نورة كانت كل ماتشل هلال الصغير تقبضها العبره... هالولد كل مايكبر يشبه عمه اكثر واكثر... ليش ياسعيد خربت اللي بينا بهالطريقه ليش؟...اما سعيد فــ مب عارف يسير الملجه او لا... عبدالله يوم اتصل له اصر عليه بقوو انه ايي... وهو بصراحه متردد..يسير هناك ويمكن تسمح له الفرصه انه يفهم شو فيها نوره..!!..والا ان كرامته ماتسمح له انه يسير ويقعد في بيتهم واتم هي مندسه عنه ماتبا تشوفه ولا حتى تسلم عليه..؟؟؟ ... بس في النهاية قرر انه السيره مب عشان خاطر عيونها هي... ماتبا تشوفه برايها لاتطلع ...هو اصلا ساير عشان ولد عمه وربيعه...وعيــــــــب انه يقصر فيه...في النهاية قرر انه يسير...ونورة ادق راسها بالايدار اذامب عايبنها وجوده...
~(لهالدرجه وصل سعيد من القهر على نورة)~
اليوم كان الاربعاء الصبح تواعدن الحريم كلهن ( عنود وميرة وعليا وحصه ونورة) يسيرن الصالون ويتحنن..وردن الظهر وتغدوا كل حد فبيته..والظهر هو موعد وصول هل الشارجه.... نورة كان بطنها يعورها بسبب وصولهم في اي لحظه.. جهزوا غرفتين الضيوف حقهم.. فيصل بيرقد مع حرمته في غرفتها الجديمه عدال غرفة حصه.... وخالها وحرمته بيرقدون في وحده من غرف الضيوف.. وامنه (الاخت العوده المعرسه ..مايبنا طاريها من قبل) ومنى ومنال بيرقدون في غرفة الضيوف الثانية..شيخة بترقد مع حصه...و فطوم بترقد ويا نورة كالعاده...وسعيد... آآآآخ يا سعيد... بيرقد في غرفة عبدالله.... المجابله لغرفة نورة.....والله يعين ان شاء الله.....
على الساعه 3 الظهر كان بو خالد راقد... وخالد بعد رقد.. ناصر وعبدالله مع خليفه كانوا في الميلس يتريون هل الشارجه يوصلوون... اما في البيت فكانت ام خالد وحصه ونورة وعليا مع عيالها وحمده حرمه ناصر مع عيالها لطيفه وسهيل كلهم يالسين في الصالة...وكلهم يتريوون..
في الدرب ويا هل الشارجه... ام فيصل كانت راكبه ويا بو فيصل ووياهم منى ومنال.. امنه وعيالها الثلاثه وبنتها الصغيره كانوا راكبين ويا فيصل ..وفيصل سيارته مورسيدس ماتضم وايدين... اما شيخه وفاطمه ركبن مع سعيد في سيارته الـ اكس فايف البيضا.. وهو نفسه مع انه كان يكابر..بس كان فعلا متوتر... اذا شافها كيف بيتصرف؟؟ يلبسها؟ والا يمسكها غصب عشان يفهم منها السالفه..؟؟؟... وهو يدري ان المكابر وعزه النفس هذي مابتفيده بس مب قادر يتنازل... وكانت فكره ان نوره لو كانت تحبه صدق وواثقه فيه مابتصدق عنه اي شي سمعته, مسيطرة عليه ومقتنع بها كليا... بس اول مادخل العين ..وفي الطريج صوب بيتهم ..رد له شوقه لها...احبها ياناس ما اقدر انكر هالشي... وهي سباله انها فاهمه شي عني غلط...عنبوا ماتشوف اللي في عيوني يوم تي فعيونها..؟؟ والا عميا ؟؟.. بس ماعليج يانوروه والله دواج عندي... وبخليج تقاسين اللي انا قاسيته بسبب تصرفاتج الطفوليه هاي...
اول ماوصلوا البيت وقفوا سياييرهم في القراجات اللي داخل البيت... بيت بو خالد مرتب ومسوي احتياطاته ... نزلوا كلهم والرياييل ساروا صوب الميالس لانه قوم ناصر وعبدالله وخليفه طلعوا من هناك....وام خالد وعليا وحصه طلعن بعد من البيت عشان يستقبلن الحريم ويسلمن بعد على الريايل..بوفيصل وعياله يوا صوب ام خالد وسلموا عليها ... سلامه بنت فيصل ربعت صوب ابوها وتلصقت فيه... سعيد يا يتبسم صوب عليا وقالها..
سعيد: هاتي ولي العهد... من اسبوع ماشفناه...
وشله وياه وساربه الميلس.... ام فيصل وبناتها سلمن على البنات والحريم ودشن البيت... آمنه الاخت الكبيرة المعرسه عيالها الثلاثه ساروا ويا خوالهم فيصل وسعيد الميلس ..اما البنت فتمت وياها.... داخل البيت يت نوره وحمده اللي ماطاعن يطلعن... وسبب نورة معرووف..سلمن على باقي الحريم ويلسن يسولفن ويخربطن ويتفاولن ...

اما سعيد اللي داخل الميلس منشغل ويا هلال الصغير..قلبه انقبض من اول مايا... حصه طلعت تسلم ..ونوره ماطلعت..شو القصد يعني؟؟ ماتباتشوووفني طبعا... بس مصيرها بتفهم وبتتعذر...
خليفه كان حاله غريب...مب عارف بشوو بالضبط يحس اتجاه سعيد... مات قهر يوم شاف حصه طالعه تسلم عليهم... ولا هوو بعد بقوه عين ساير صوبهم وسولف شوي ويا عليا اللي كانت واقفه عدال حصه... آآخ يالقهر..ليش حصه تطلع له؟؟؟....لايكون حاطه العين عليه هذي بعد..!!!..يعني نورة الخريش ماطلعت..انتي الحشيم طلعتي..؟؟؟؟ . وهو يعرف عدل ان سعيد يقدر يخطب حصه لانه اكبر عنها بسنه.... وحصه جميله وحبوبه وحشيم ومدينه ..وتنحب الصراحه والا ماتعلقت بها انا ارووحي في فتره اسابيع هالكثر...وتمت الافكار تاخذه وتيبه بخصوص علاقة حصه بسعيد.... كل خوفه انه حاط عينه عليها... والله ياويله ...بجلع له عيونه عشان مايتم يشوف اي بنت غير...والا خله يحشم ويحترم نفسه ويعرف انه عندها ولد عم احق بها من الغير.... والا انا غلطان؟؟؟؟؟؟ شو رايكم انتوا؟ منو احق بها انا والا سعيد هذا...!!!
المهم مر هاليوم على خير... بدون مشاكل..ولو ان الكل كان يغني على ليلااااه.... بس كانت اللمه حلوه وسوالفهم كلها بخصوص عبدالله وعنود..والملجه والتجهيزات...والفرحه كانت صايبتهم كلهم... كانهم سكرانين على اي شي بيضحكون... واللي فيه شي مظايقنه تناسى هالشي لفتره وفرح لفرحة باقي الاهل...
حصه وتخرجت وخلصت امتحاناتها وارتاحت...
ونورة افتكت من امتحاناتها ولو انها بتبدا صيفي بعد اسبوعين...
وفطوم شو عليها..ثانوية عامه وتخرجت... وكلنا نعرف عن فرحه اي طالب بعد تخرجه من الثانوي... كلنا مرينا فيها واللي مامر فيها...بيمر ان شاء الله قريب... وبيجرب هالفرحه...
اما شيخه ..فرحتها فرحة كل مخطوبه قريب...تراقب كل تجهيزات الملجه وتعرف انها بتمر بهالشي ارووحها قريب في ملجتها...
يوم يت الساعه 11..الكل رقد...من التعب اللي فيهم... اما فطوم اللي كانت معزمه ترمس نورة في سالفته مع سعيد وتستفسر منها..لين الحين ماحصلت الفرصه..وكل ماكانت تيب طاري سعيد لنوره..تهربت وغيرت السالفه...لكن ماعليه هم يالسين لين الجمعه وان شاء الله بتحصل الفرصه المناسبه عشان تفهم منها كل المشكله...
وسعيد لين الحين ماصارت له فرصه يشوف طرف شيلة نورة حتى... ويعرف ان الوضع فبيت عمته اصعب بوايد من بيتهم في الشارجه.. هني وايد متشددين وحريصين.. ويوم حد بيدش بيتهم مب بس بيسووله درب..الا بيفضوون له البيت كامل وبيخشون بناتهم في الغرف بس عشان محد يشوفهن وهو خاطف... وعلى نص الليل دخل هو وعبدالله البيت ورقدوا...

----------


## Taka

وخليفه من عقب العشا طالع عنهم وهو يحترق... يالقهر جان سعيد بيرقد على بعد ممر واحد بس من حصه... لوطلعت دهمانه بلا شيله وشافها؟؟؟... وتم مسكين محترق من الغيره وهو بعده مب راضي يعترف انه يحب حصه بشكل جنوني...في ظرف شهر بس ... سبحان مغير الاحوال...
الخميس الصبح كان كل البيت كانه خنخووش نمل..الكل يتحرك ومرتبش.. خصوصا في بيت عنود... عنود من الضحى يوم بغت اطرش الدريول للمشغل اييبون فستانها ماحصلت الدريول..طبعا مرتبش والكل يطرشه... وماحصلت غير حمدان يسير اييبهن... ومسكين مارام يقول لا..راح..وياب فستان عنود + فساتين بنات عمه ... الشيخه عنود موصتنه بهالشي.... وماتت عنود من الفرحه يوم شافت فستانها... كل شي مظبوط ومثل الموديل والقطعه طالعه روعه على لون بشرتها... صدت صوب حمدان..وهي حاطه الفستان عليها...
عنود: هاا شو رايك؟
حمدان: الصراحه فنااااااااان... روعه اللون هذا...
عنود: هيي....يستاهل الفلوس اللي دفعتهن عليه والله..
حمدان: المهم انا بسير تبين شي بعد؟؟..
عنود: هيي..اباك تكمل جمييلك وتوصل فساتين بنات عمي لبيتهم...
حمدان: ياااااااااااااسلام..دريول عندكم انا انتي وبنات عمج..
عنود: فدييتك حمداان... دخيلك..ماعندهم حد اييب الفساتين ..
حمدان: اوففف... عنود احين انا امج مطرشتني اسير اشوف تجهيزات الفواله والعشا..قسم بالله مب فاظي..ولازم اسير احين..
عنوود: ومتى بترد؟؟
حمدان: بعد مااخلص شغلي كامل...يمكن عالساعه اربع جي...
عنود: خلاص خلهن في سيارتك ويوم تخلص شغلك مر عليهم وعطهم الفساتين...فديتك...
حمدان: اووففف.. انزين هاتيهن..
شل كيسة الفساتين وروح عنها...
في بيت قوم عبدالله... نورة وحصه وعليا.. من الظهر سارن صالون كنوز لبنان عشان يتعدلن.. ويتجهزن... وتمن فيه لين 5 العصر.. عليا خلت عيالها عند فطيم وشيخه.... بس يوم وصل العصر وعليابعدها مايت..راحت شيخه فوق عشان تجهز..وتتعدل وآمنه ومنى ومنال ويااها..وخلوا فاطمه اروحها لانها الوحيده اللي تعرف اجهز نفسها بسرعه .البنت خبيرة بالمكياج ومسويه برووفه وعارفه بالضبط شو بتسوي بشكلها وشعرها... .. وتمت فاطمه مسكينه يالسه في الصالة ويا سلامه وهلال الصغير..
ام خالد حدث ولاحرج..مسكينه حتى ماتسبحت لين الحين وهي مرتبشه...
وطبعا ميرة كانت فبيت اهلها عند اختها العروس..
وحمده فبيتها تجهز وتجهز عيالها وياها...
عبدالله وسعيد يسيرون رباعه وايوون رباعه..ماتفارقوا... ..
يوم يت الساعه اربع العصر..حدر حمدان بيت عمه وشاف الكل يركض ولاهي..ظحك عليهم وعرف انه محد متفيجله.. وقف سيارته في الحوش ودخل "كعادته" الصالة بدون احم ولا هود.. ووقف محله وهو "مشدووه"... شاف الجمال كله جدامه ..لا وبعد مظايق... وهي فطوم... فطوم كانت لاهية ويا هلال واتابع سلامه بنظرها... وحمدان يتامل فيها بوقاحه..مستغرب منو هالحلوه اللي فبيت عمه... ومن وين يت..!!.. قرر انه يعرف بنفسه وبكل جرأة..تحنحن عند الباب وهو منزل راسه...
حمدان: احم احممممممم..السلام عليكم..
فطوم من سمعت صوت ريال غريب شهقت وتغشت..وويهها قافط من فظيحتها...
ووقفت وهي بعدها ماسكه هلال بين يديها...
فاطمه: مرحبا وعليك السلام...
حمدان الخبله رفع عينه صوبها و مانزلها عنها.. قاعد يطالعها ويقول ياحيها فيها معنى وتغشت عني..بس خساره ابا اشوفها.. وعلىهالحال مارفع عينه عنها.وهي مسكينه اصلاماتدريبه وين يطالع من غلظ غشوتها..
حمدان: شحالج الشيخه؟؟؟
استغربت فطوم...منو هذااللي حادر عليها ويسلم وشحالج ..ولا بعد قاعد يمشي و يجدم صوبي...!!!.خسك الله يالخسف ياللي مافيك ادب...ماتشوفني بنية اروحي في الصالة..!!!..
فاطمه: بخير الله يعافيك ...!!! منو بغيت؟
حمدان: هااا..؟؟... هي انا حمدان بن محمد.. ولد عم عبدالله... السموحه منج مادري ان حد غريب في البيت يوم حدرت..
عصبت فطوم...غريبه فعينك يالطوَ لوَ ل... هذا بيتنا بعد مثل ماهو بيتك وبسكن هني قريب عشان الجامعه...
فاطمه: مسموح بس انامب غريبه... حالي حالك..
حمدان: افاااا ..بنت عمي وانا مادري عنج؟؟؟
فطوم...طالع هذا...!!..ينكت بعد..!!..طاح حظك ويا هالراس...
فاطمه: لا مب بنت عمك.... انا بنت هلال السويدي .. وحرمه عمك تستوي عمتي... المهم شو بغيت اخوي؟
تعمد يتجاهلها...
حمدان: ياحي هل الشارجه والله.... خت سعيد يعني انتي..
فطوم تتافف وبدت تتنرفز..لو مب الادب اللي فيها جان شلت العيال وخلته يتحرطم اروحه في الصاله....
فاطمه: هي نعم خت سعيد...
حمدان: والولد هذا ولد منوو..البنت اعرفها بنت عليا...
فاطمه: هذا هلال ولد فيصل..... ولد بنت عمك يا راعي البيت...
حمدان في خاطره ..آآآآآخ خليت انطباع مب زين عند البنت.... بس ماروم اقاوم.. خلني اغلس عليها شوي...
حمدان: لا والله..؟؟... ياحليله اخر مره شفته كان فبطن امه...هاتيه بحبه..
ومد ايده صوبها يبا يشل منها الولد... هو اصلا لا يبا يحبه ولا شي.. بس يبا يتقرب اكثر ويخوفها... البنت مسكينه حظنت الولد اكثر وردت على ورا..
فاطمه: صبر صبر...وين ياي؟؟
وقف حمدان وهو كاتم ظحكته...مب رايم يتحمل بينقع من الظحك في اي لحظه...قسم بالله فنانه البنت دشت المزاج... قعد يراقبها وهي تحط هلال الصغير في الكرسي ماله.... وابتعدت.. يا هو عاد وشل هلال وحبه..ورد حطه..وفطوم تراقب...
حمدان: انزين الشيخه ..السموحه عالازعاج.هالكيس فيه فساتين نورة وحصه.... اذا ماعليج امر تعطينهن اياه يوم بتشوفينهن...
فاطمه: ان شاء الله بعطيهن اياه...
حمدان: بروح انا...شي في خاطرج علينا الشيخه.؟؟
فطوم في خاطرها..(مقفاك لو سمحت يعني)... اون شيخه وشيخه كل شوي...شاخ ويهك وطاحت ظروسك قول آمين....
فاطمه: سلامتك اخوي...
حمدان: الله يسلمج الشيخه..فمان الله..
وطلع ..واول ماطلع من البيت نقع من الظحك... حمدان واحد مينون...ولا تهمه رمسة الناس وتفكيرهم فيه..المهم هو واثق من نفسه ومستانس..وهالبنت عيبته وحب يغلس عليها شوي... لان حمدان من يحط حد في باله خلاص هالشخص مايسلم...وفي النهاية يحصل اللي يباه...رغم كل شي...
ومن احين اقولكم... هالبنت دشت مزاج حمدان وبالقو بعد.... اما فاطمه..الود ودها تنفيه لكوكب المريخ يعيش هناك احسن....قليل الادب..!!!
على الساعه خمس وصلن خوات المعرس... وكل وحده منهن تقول للقمر قممم وانا بقعد مكانك...خصوصا حصه... مسوين لها مكياج هندي رهييب ويناسب على فستانسها الاسود.. ولفت شعرها بتسريحه نازله مثل ماموصنها خليفه... وماتدري بالضبط ليش تسمع كلامه...بس صدقه يمكن حد يحسد شعرها..بس بعد حتى وهو بتسريحته يبين انه كبير وطويل ... ..عليا حطولها مكياج خفيف يناسب فستانسها العنابي ولفت شعرها بتسريحه..نورة.. تشرطت في مكياجها لين ماتعبت راعية الصالون..بس النتيجه تستاهل.. نورة فاهمه على ويهها وتعرف شو مناسب حقها.. في النهاية طلعت غاية في الجماال والرقه والنعومه..مكياج كحلي طبعا مع خصله كحلية مشبوكه مع شعرها في التسريحه.. وطالعه جنان....بس رغم هذا حصه كانت شي ثاني الصراحه... اول ماوصلن البيت ركبن كلهن حجرة نورة وحصلن فطوم هناك .. سلامه تلعب وهلال راقد وهي مسكينه تعابل عمرها تتمكيج وتتعدل..
فاطمه: يييييتن...؟؟...اوووش اوووووش شو هالكشخه كلها ....قسم بالله مسكتاااات كلكن.... حرمه اخوووووويه.. فذمج ادقين لاخويه يشوفج قبل ماطلعين...خليه يتمعن فيج عدل..
عليا: هههههههه لاتوصين حريص... اكيد اني براويه..اصلا انا مااثق بنفسي الا يوم احصل مدحه من عند فصووولي...
نورة: يالله يالله...فصوولي بعد....قسم بالله التدليع عليه غلط ريلج..من كثر ماهو صارم..
عليا: جب يالله...الا جدامكم هذا...
فاطمه: هي والله...الحب كله يطلع عند عليا ...
حصه: ههههههههه الله يخليكم لبعض يارب... فدييته هلال رقد..!!
فاطمه: هي رقد عقب ماعذبني وفشلني جدام ولد عمكن.... امحق ولد عم...
حصه: اي ولد عم.؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فاطمه: واحد حدر عليه اسمه حمدان..
نورة: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه قسم بالله دريت انه هووو.... شو قالج؟
فاطمه: خليها مستوووره بس تراه قليل ادب... المهم ياب فساتينكن وعلقتهن في الكبت حقكن..
حصه: فديييتج والله..وماعليج من حمدان دواه عندي تراه مينون...
سارت حصه وبطلت الكبت وطلعت الفساتين....مايحتاي اقول انهن بروعه فستان عنود...على طول البنات تلبسن هن وعليا وكل شوي كل وحده منهن تمدح في الثانيه... ونزلن نوره وحصه لانه عليا بعدها بتجهز سلامه وهلال...
اول ماوصلن تحت عبدالله كان داش البيت مع سعيد..على طول ترابعن للصالة وسكرن الباب...بس عقب شووو.. سعيد شافهن..او بالاحرى شاف نورة وهو قلبه وصل حلجه..محلاها..ياربي محلاها... اول مره اشوفها بفستان ومتكشخه جي والشيله ساري..غربلج الله يانوروه بتنحسدين... عبدالله احترق ويهه من الموقف... الله يخسكن جان مابغيتن تنزلن الا يوم دشينا نحن البيت...مساعه داخل وماحصلت حد موجوود...!!..احين طلعتن..؟؟ عليكن توقيت... !!... بس طنش السالفه وقال لسعيد يترياه شوي..ودخل ورا خواته الصاله... من فرحته ماحب ينازعهن... يوم ملجته شو عليييه....
عبدالله: ياســـــــــــــــــلاااااااااااااااااااام على هالكشخه كلها...انتن مب خواتي... اخبركن لاتحظرن اخافكن تغطن على حرمتي...
حصه: ههههههههه شكرا شكرا عيونك الحلوه...
عبدالله: لا الصراحه صدق صدق.... مسكتات...بتنخطبن ثنتيناكن اليوم....
نورة: الله لايقوووول...جان حصه برايها انا بعدني ماريد...
حصه: لا والله..؟؟!! شو قصدج يعني تخرجت وصرت جاهزه للعرس على طول..؟؟؟
نورة: هي عيل شووو...
عبدالله: اسكتن...المهم نحن نبا نسير فوق واخاف حد يطب فويووهنا...نبا حد يسويلنا درب..
نورة: منو بيطب عليكم؟؟ كلهن في الحجر ماعليكم.. ماعندنا حد يسويلكم درب ونحن مانروم نظهر..
عبدالله: ماعليه... سيرن عاونن امايه فديتها والله لين احين ماتجهزت....خلنها تفظى لعمرها شوي سدن عنها الشغل..
حصه: ترا نحن عشان جي نازلين من وقت....
عبدالله: خلاص برايكن... نورة اخبرج.. انا خليت كيمرة الفيديو في شنطتها في حجرتج... وحده منكن تمسك الكيمره وتصور لي عنوود...ابا تصوير عدل وتركيزعلى كل شي ...
نورة: ولا يهمك..بنصور لك...

----------


## Taka

عبدالله: هيي..وحدكن في التصوير لين 11..لاني بشل الكيمره وبصور الشباب.. بيني وبينكن هالرمسه بس ترا ناوين نسوي رزفه...
حصه: اللـــــــــــــه كشخه...خلاص ترتوووب..يالله روح مسكين سعيد يترياك برااا..
عبدالله: براااايكن ...باي
وطلع عنهن عبدالله وركبوا هو وسعيد فوق لحجرة عبدالله يتسبحون ويتكشخون.. وكان الوقت ذيج الساعه خلاص المغرب...
بعد صلاة المغرب على طول بدن الحريم يتوافدن على البيتين.. نورة وحصة وعليا يستقبلن ويظيفن ويرحبن...كملوا ساعتين عقب كلهم ركبوا في السيارات سايرين صوب بيت العروس...
خالد شل امه وياه ووياها حرمه خاله...
فيصل شل عليا وعياله وامنه وعيالها..ويالله يالله سدتهم السياره..
سعيد شل فاطمه وشيخه ومنى ومنال وتبع باقي السيايير..
ناصر شل حرمته وروح..
نورة وحصه سارن ويا المعرس وهو حاشرنهن بالاغاني والربشه...وده يرزف من احين الريال...
اما بو خالد وبو فيصل من العصر في بيت محمد ابو العروس..
اما باقي الحريم اللي كانن فبيت قوم بو خالد فكل وحده ركبت مع دريولها وتبعن السيايير...صوب بيت محمد...
بعد ماوصلوا بيت محمد..الشباب نزلوا وعلى طووول ساروا صوب الخيمه وين باقي الرياييل..... والحريم كلهن نزلن وسارن صوب الميالس وين بيحطون الحريم...واصلا كان الميلس من قبل متروس حريم..الكل عاد سلم على الكل واستوت الخبصه... البنات نورة وحصه حليلهن كل شوي يسلمن على حرمه مايعرفنها...حتى انهن احيانا كانن يسلمن على الحرمه مرتين.. كلهن نفس الاشكال( براقع وشيل ومدربحات).. والكل كان يسال عنهن بنات منو ومخطوبات او لا...وانتوا تعرفون كيف الحال في الاعراس وحفلات الخطوبه والملجه...ماشي موضوع غير العرس والخطبه...ويوم طفح بهن الكيل قررن يروحن عند عنود ويقعدن عندها ويصورنها على راحه لين ماتنزل.. وبينزلن وياها... نورة زخت فطوم وسحبتها وياها وهي تقولها..
نورة: شو تبين تقعدين عند العيايز والحريم..؟؟..كل ساعه بيتخبرنج منو انتي ومخطوبه والا لا..تعالي ويانا ابرك...
وسارت وياها فطوم بدون نقاش.. ووصلن لغرفة عنود بدون مايشوفن اي كندوره بيظا وحمدن ربهن على هالشي..يوم دخلن عليها حصلنها مخلصه مكياج وتسريحه وكل شي ..و كانت بكل بساطه..عروس بمعنى الكلمه بحلاتها..... ويالسه اروحها مسكينه بعد ماتخلووا عنها كلهم ونزلوا عند الحريم...وحليلها عنود فرحت يوم شافتهن..كانت مرتبكه مووووت.... بس البنات من كثر مايمدحن فيها ويشجعنها ريحنها شوي .. بطلت نورة الكاميرا وقعدت تصور .. واشتغل الخبال و كله طلع في التصوير... عنود ماخذه راحتها وقعدت تستهبل هي وبنات عمها ..والخبله نست انها عرووس..فطوم ماحبت تظهر في التصوير فقعدت ورا نوره اللي ماسكه الكيمرا.. وشغلن الاغاني وكل شوي حد من الحريم يدخل عليهن...مره ام سلطان..ومره ام خالد... ومره ميرة.... والا عليا..نورة كانت فارة الشيلة والعباة عشان تاخذ راحتها..وفطوم شيلتها على جتفها لانه محد غريب... حصه كانت يالسه عدال عنود كل شوي ترمسها وتعدل فيها شي وتظحكها.. بعد شوي بطل خليفه الباب وحدر على قوم عنود وهو بروحه مختبص ولا يدري ان عندها حد.. ركظت نورة ورا الباب واندست وفطوم تغشت وغيرت مكانها..مسكين خليفه يوم شاف البنات رد على طول يسكر الباب وهو لين احين ماشاف وحده منهن ولا عرف منو هذيلا.... وتمن البنات مب عارفات شو يسون..
نورة: حصووه طلعيله..
حصه: شو اطلع خبله انتي...شيلتي ماتغطي شي...
نورة: تشوفيني انا بلا شيله ولاعباة يعني اناا للي اطلع..؟؟ سيري شوووفيه شو يبا..
تاففت حصه..صراحه فشله تطلع جدامه وشيلتها اصلا ماتغطي شي... يعني لو مب لابستنها احسن بعد... توكلت على الله وتغشت وطلعت له...
ردة فعل خليفه حدث ولا حرج... بهّت مسكين وهو يشوف حصه جدامه بهالحلاة والكشخه...كل شي مبين طبعا الشيله ماتغطي ....وعطرها اللي فرر راسه فرررر... بس قفط ويهه ونزل راسه....
حصه: هلا خليفه..شوبغيت؟
خليفه: احمم.. حصه ماعليج امر عطي هالدفتر عنود وخليها توقع هني على وثيقة الزواج...
حصه: اهااا..اوكي هاته..
شلت الدفتر منه وردت تدخل داخل وعقت غشوتها... وحطت الدفتر جدام عنود اللي ياها رعب فظيع من شافت الدفتر...وعرفت ان المساله خلاص مافيها تراجع...بس من شو هي خايفه...؟؟ .. هذا ارتباك لا اكثر..
حصه: اندوج حرمه اخويه الموقرة... توقيعج لو سمحتي...
عنود: على ظمانتج ياحصيص ان اخوج ريال زين...
تناقعن كلهن من الظحك...
حصه: خسج الله يالحماره هذا من اولها تشكين بنزاهته؟؟.. انتي متربيه وياه وتعرفينه وتموتين فيه بعد..يالله وقعي بلادلع بنات..اخوج يتريا برااا...
وقعت عنود ويديها تتنافض... وردت حصه تغشت وشلت الدفتر لخليفه.. وعطته اياه... ابتسم خليفه ابتسامه تخبل من هالابتسامات اللي ايـيـبـن لحصه اضطراب معوي...
خليفه: مشكوووره..وعقبااااااااااااالج ياحصه...
قفطت حصه...
حصه: وعقبالك انته بعد ولد عمي... تامر عشي ثاني؟؟
خليفه: هممممممم بييكم سلطان وابويه بعد نص ساعه تقريبا يودون عنود صوب الميالس... خلكم جاهزين..
حصه: ان شاء الله..نحن من احين جاهزين...
خليفه: تمام عيل...فمان الله..
حصه: الله وياك..
وردت تدخل تخبرهم باللي قاله خليفه..
عنود: ياوييييييييييييييييلكن ان خليتني برووحي وانا سايره... ترا بطلع لكن القروون يوم بتحول بيتكم..تسمعني؟
نورة: ههههههههههههه الله يعينا...من احين تتحلف لنا البنت...
عنود: لو سمحتي انا مب بنت..خلاص وقعت واستويت حرمه...
كل هذا والتصوير شغااال بالدس عشان عبدالله صدق يظحك على عنود ويعرف شو مسويه قبل ماتنزل...
المهم مر الوقت ونزلوا عنود صوب الميالس ولبسووها الشبكه..ويلست وماتم حد ماسلم عليها..والتصوير شغال.
من جهة ثانية..ام سيف الشامسي اللي كانت معزوومه وهي من اصلا من معارف ام سلطان.. تخبرت ام سلطان عن بنات حمد تبا تشوفهن..ويوم شافتهن..طابقت بالوصف اللي عطاها اياه سيف على البنات..وعرفت انه يقصد حصه...واعترفت بذوق ولدها الرفييع...لانه حصه ماعليها كلام... تخبرت ام سيف ام سلطان عن حصه .وعن وضعها.وقالت لها انها كبر عنود واسمها حصه وتوها متخرجه ومب مخطوبه ولا محيرة لحد... وعلىهالحال ارتاح قلب ام سيف لانه البنت صدق دخلت في خاطرها مثل مادخلت فخاطر ولدها قبلها....
تعشن الحريم وعلى الساعه عشر ونص و11 الكل قام ينسحب ... طبعا عبدالله ماخلووه يدش... ولو انه شن حمله اقناااع اخييره كمحاولة يائسه..لكن الشيبان رووسهم يابسه...
No Way
ومثل مايووا بيت محمد ..بنفس الترتيب رجعوا بيت بو خالد...عبدالله وسعيد وصلوا البنات وردوا يطلعون بعد ماشلوا الكاميرا صوب بيت محمد...عشان الرزفه اللي مرتبينها... وطبعا يوم وصلوا ماحصلوا حد من الرياييل الكبار..كلهم شباب... واشتغلت الرزفه لين الساعه 1..وماتم حد مارزف ويبس جدام الكاميرا... وشي اكيد ان حمدان الوسيم والخقاق غطى عليهم كلهم... وكانت فعلا بالنسبه لعبدالله ليله من العمر ماتنسى مووووووول...وحمد ربه ان كل شي تم على خير...وصارت عنود حرمته على سنه الله ورسوووله...

~( الله يوفقهم..قولوا آمين)~

------------------------------

----------


## Taka

كل الحريم اللي في بيت بو خالد والبنات بعد ماتسبحن وغسلن المكياج وفجن التسريحات وبدلن ثيابهن ..تيمعن في الصالة... ووزعوا العصير والحلاوه عشان شوي يبلوون ريجهم..وكانن كلهن بنات وحريم محد رياييل... اصلا عبدالله وسعيد مشغولين بالرزفه ..وبو خالد وخالد وناصر رقدوا هم وكل العيال..وتموا الكبار بس.. شغلت نورة شريط الملجه اللي طلعته من الكاميرا قبل مايشل عبدالله الكاميرا عنها وحطت له شريط ثاني يديد... شغلت الشريط من البدايه والكل يظحك على استهبال عنود وحصه.. الوحيدات اللي طالعات في الكاميرا لانه نورة تصور..وفاطمه بس صوتهاطالع لاناهي مندسه ورا نورة...وشافوا فلم الملجه كامل.. وكيف عنود كانت مول مرتبكه وويهها محمر... وفي لقطه ركزت نورة على امها ..جان تحتشر ام خالد ودعت على الشريط بالحراق.. اكره ماعندها تتصور هالعيوز...حصه بما انها اكثر وحده قريبه من عنود كانت طالعه بالكاميرا وايد... بس كانت مطمنه انه محد بيشوف الشريط غير الاهل محد غريب... ويوم يت الساعه وحده جي كلهم رقدوا وماشي في لسانهم غير سوالف الملجه وشو صار وشو استوى ومنو طاح ومنو تخرطف ومنو قال ومنو شاف...
ومرت ليلة ثانيه بدون ماتسمح الفرصه لفاطمه انها تكلم نورة عن سالفتها مع سعيد...
من جهة ثانية سيف بعد مارد البيت حصل امه سهرانه تترياه..يا صوبها وسلم عليها..
سيف: هاااا الغاليه... شو شفتي الملجه؟
ام سيف: ماشاء الله عليهم مب مخلين شي ماسووه ..وماقصروا ابدا...بس انته ابطيت ابويه..وين كنت؟
سيف: والله كنت عند الشباب يرزفون ومرتبشين...وانتي ليش مارقدتي..؟
ام سيف: مب انته موصني اتخبر عن البنت...؟؟؟
سيف: هيي صدق...عرفتيها؟؟
ام سيف: هي نعم عرفتها..وتخبرت عنها بعد...
سيف: انزييييييييييين...يالله رمسي امايه شو عرفتي عنها...
ام سيف: البنت اسمها حصه.. وبنت حمد الكتبي ... توها متخرجه من الجامعه هالسنه..ولا مخطوبه ولامحيره لحد... هذا اللي خبرووني به..
مات سيف من فرحته....معقوووووله هالحظ... سبحان الله يمكن البنت من نصيبه اصلا واللي صار مكتوووب من قبل انه يستوي بينهم.....
سيف: واللــه...الله يبشرج بالخير...وانتي شو رايج فيها؟؟
ام سيف: والله ياولدي البنت ماشاء الله عليها ماعليها خلاف... جميله واخلاق ودين واصل وفصل... ومتربيه تربية شديده ومتسنعه... غير عن بنات هالزمن...وبصراحه انا دخلت مزاجي واشوف انها تناسبك وماتتفوت...وانته متى ماعزمت بسير اخطبها لك...
استانس سيف....الحمد لله كل الامور تتسهل...الله يستر بس ومايرفضوونه..
سيف: فديييتج يامااايه.... ( وحبها على راسها) ... خير البر عاجله.. متى ماشفتي الوقت مناسب سيري صوبهم...ترا اخافها اظيع من ايدي...مثل ماقلتي ماتتفوت واكيد هالرمسه رمسه ناس غيرنا بعد...
ام سيف: على خير ياولدي...واذا كانت من نصيبك مابطير...قوم ارقد احين تاخر الوقت وباجر الجمعه...
سيف: ان شاء الله...تصبحين على خير..
ام سيف: وانته من اهل الخير ياولدي...
ونشوا ثنيناتهم كل حد سار غرفته ورقد...

عبدالله وسعيد ردوا متاخر البيت. بس يوم دخلوا شافوا البيت فاظي وعرفوا ان الكل رقد..فقال عبدالله حق سعيد يروح فوق ويرقد ..وعبدالله يلس شوي في الصالة... وطرش مسج لعنود...
< مبروك عنودي... اخيرا حرمتي.... بطلع لج الشيب>
عنود كانت منسدحه على شبريتها وهي مب رايمه ترقد... مع ان حيلها منهد مسكينه...بس هالشي طبيعي..صارت متزوجه احين...ومن اغلى انسان على قلبها..ويوم شافت المسج ماتت من الظحك.. وردت عليه..
< مبروك عليك انته بعد يابعلي العزيز...واذا كنت بطلع لي الشيب...تراني بطلع لك قرون...وبينا الايام>
عبدالله يوم شاف المسج بعد مات من الظحك... وقال اختياري صحيح...البنت فاهمه عليه ومزاجها مثل مزاجي..
< فديتج والله...سمعي اذا فاظيه وبروحج ومافيج رقاد بتصلج>
< استريح...ماشاورت اهلي في سالفة التيلفون بعدك>
< وابوي عليج... يبالها مشاور هاي بعد..تراج حرمتي>
<مالي خص..شاورهم وبعدين تعال كلمني... عشان محد يحصل علينا سبب عقب ونرمس على راحتنا>
< انزين ماعليه باجر برمس عمي...وبرمسج باجر دبل عن اليوم وباجر... ويالله رقدي..تصبحين على الف خير "حرمتي" >
<وانته من اهل الخير "ريلي">
تخبل عبدالله يوم قرا هالكلمه...محلاها وهي طالعه منها.... فديتها والله اموت فيها... بس خلني اقوم ارقد احين احسن لي.... شل عمره وركب فوق وحصل سعيد يتسبح.. ترياه لين ماخلص ودخل هو بعد يتسبح ورد يرقد...
خليفة ذيج الليله مارام يرقد... هذي اخته اللي اصغر منه عرست وهو بعده ماعزم... شوفة حصه اليوم بهالحلاة خلته يحس صدق انه تعلق بالبنت ومايقدر يشلها من باله... واعترف ولو بالغصب..ان البنت تعنييله شي وايد... خصوصا يوم حس بغيرته العنيفه عليها بسبب تواجد سعيد فبيتهم... واصلا جو الملجه كامل خلاه يفكر بالعرس بشكل جدي... هذا ولد عمي وربيعي عبدالله ملج..ومن متى خاطب.. وتوفق ماشاء الله وماصار عليه شي وماقال في خاطره انا مب مخلص دراسه وماعندي غير شهادة ثانوي لين الحين... نفس ماكان خليفه يفكر... هو يروم متى مايبا يروح بيت عمه ويخطبها...ويدري انهم مابيردوونه.. بس كان يحس انهم مابيردونه بس لانه ولد عمها واخلاقه طيبه ومدين ومتربي فبيتهم.... مب عشان كفائته ونجاحه في حياته واثباته لمقدرته... بنفسه.. كان يباهم اذا بيوافقون عليه يوافقون على اساس انه ريال ماعليه قصور عنده شهاده ويشتغل..مب لانه ولد عمها...مثل تخاريف قبل...بس كان احساس متعبنه وهو ان حصه بتنخطب بسرعه وهو حاس بهالشي...ومب عارف كيف يرتب امووره عشان يخطبها بعد مايرجع من امريكا السنه اليايه وفي ايديه شهادته... البنت مابتترياه سنه بدون مايقولها ترييني اذا بغيتيني.. ..وفجاه ركز على هالفكره.... وحلت له السالفه...صح ليش مايخبرها باللي يفكر فيه وناونه..وبعدين هي اروحها تقرر اذا تباه بتترياه وبترفض اي شخص ياي يتقدملها عشانه... واذا ماتباه تراها ماتباه وبتحصل نصيبها... وخليفه انسان متدين ويعرف ان كل شي مكتوب على الجبين..واللي كاتبنه الرب بيصير..واذا كانت حصه من نصيبه مستحيل ومن سابع المستحيلات بعد انه حد ياخذها غيره...بس بعض الامور يبالها تصرف من قبل الشخص..مب يتم ساكت ويتريا معجزه تصير.... بس بعدين فكر...كيف بيكلمها؟؟..يالله يالله هو يقولها كم كلمه كيف يرمسها بموضوع زواج؟؟؟...مابيقدر....ينحرج... وهي بعد بتشرد عنه... خلني اكتب لها رساله وتقراها براحه وانا اكتب فيها اللي خاطري اقوله لها...وهي كيفها... وبعد مااستقر باله على اللي بيسويه ارتاح ورقد.... حليلك ياخليفه..ماتدري شو مخبتلك الايام.....!!
حمدان من كثر الربشه اللي ارتبشها وقت الرزفه مارام يهدا... مع انه كان يحس بتعب فجسمه... بس كله تم يتذكر الملجه والناس والمعازيم والشباب والرزفه.. وكيف ان الكل شهد ان هو احسن واحد فيهم... وحمدان خقاق ومستانس على هالمدحات اللي انهلت عليه اليوم...ولو انه وحده بس كان حاس انها سبته ومن الخاطر بعد...هالبنت اللي شافها فبيت عمه...ويوم ذكرها مات من الظحك...والله انها حفله هالبنت.... بس حللللللوه ماشاء الله... ماتنلام اخووووها سعيد يخبل من حلاته وعيونه تذبح...لازم بتطلع شراته...حرام هالبنت تتخلى ويا اليهال اطالع عليهم.... هاي تنحط على كرسي عشان الناس يتفرجون عليها وعلى جمالها ورقتها... وتم يظحك وهو يذكر كيف سبلبها مسكينه..اول مره يخبل ببنت جذي... حمدان مب من النوع اللي بيكلم بنات في التيلفون وبياخذهن بشكل رومانسي مغازل وحب وخرابيط....لا..يوم يشوف وحده في السوق ويدق فباله يغلسبها ..يغلسبها بس على شكل خبال... مثلا يسرق سلة وحده من البنات ويخليها مرتبكه...والا يلصق ويقعد يختار وياهن القطع ويقولها هاي حلوه وهاي مب حلوه.... حتى يوم يشوف عيوز تكاسر هندي على السعر وقف عدالها كانه ولدها ويقعد يكاسر وياها.... هالنوع من المواقف اللي يحب يسويه في البنات.... اما اللي سواه في خت سعيد شي ثاني الصراحه... وايد مطيح الميانه وياها واكيد انها معصبه عليه...بس ماعليه بيسير باجر بيت عمه يمكن يشوفها مره ثانيه....صدق طماشه البنت....!!
~( علينا ياحمدان؟؟!!! )~

----------


## Taka

يوم الجمعه الصبح الكل تقريبا نش الضحى..من التعب اللي تعبوه امس... نورة اول مانشت ودخلت تتسبح وبعد ما خلصت تلبست كندورة حرير مفصصه وشيلة بيظا وحطت شوي غلوس وشادو.وخلت فطوم راقده.. ونزلت تعاون امها... بيت عمها كلهم معزومين عالغدا عندهم اليوم...واكيد امها مرتبشه...يوم نزلت حصلت حصة وشيخه وامنه وعليا اختها سابقاتنها... قعدن يرتبن الصالة ..وطرشن البشاكير يرتبون الميلس..لانهن طبعا مايرومن يسيرن.. ام خالد امرت نورة تروح تسوي دخون وادخن البيت... وطلعت نورة من البيت سايره صوب المطبخ... حطت اليمر على الضو وقعدت تتريا لين مايولعن...واول ماخلصن حطتهن في المدخن ...سارت صوب حجرة امها عشان تاخذ لبان من عندها وادخن....بس وهي سايره صوبها نزلوا عبدالله وسعيد متسفرين ومتكشخين ودهن العود يفوح منهم... وتوهم قايمين من النوم ..وكانت الساعه 12 ذيج الساعه وقراب صلاة الجمعه... يوم شافها عبدالله..قال.
عبدالله: تعالي تعالي....شو عندج؟
تحجبت نورة بسرعه ويت صوبه...وهي قلبها يدق بسرعه.. محلاك ياسعيد وانته متكشخ...بس حرام عليك اللي سويته فيني والله.... تنهدت ومسكت اعصابها..
نورة: صح النوم... ماعندي شي الا يمر..
سعيد كان يحس ان دقات قلبه تنشاف من ورا الكندوره..وخاف ان حد ينتبه عليه وعلى ويهه المتلخبط والمتلهف على هالحماره اللي فاهمتنه غلط... عشان جي ابتعد شوي عنهم ووقف عند الباب..اونه عاد يحشم ...
عبدالله: شو حاطه فيه؟
نورة: ماحطيت شي ..امبوني بحط لباااان عشان ادخن البيت...
عبدالله: لا..حطي عود وتعالي دخنيني...بنسير المسيد...
نورة: ان شاء الله..
سارت نورة صوب حجرة امها وحطت عود معطر وردت صوب عبدالله.. وعطته المدخن.. ادخن شوي سفرته وعقب عطاها المدخن..
عبدالله: حطيه تحت كندورتي لو سمحتي يعني...
نزلت نورة ودخنت كندورة اخوها لين ماقالها بس... عقب شل المدخن وسار صوب سعيد..
عبدالله: اندوك ادخن...
شل سعيد المدخن وادخن شوي ورده عليه..
عبدالله: هات بحطه تحت كندوورتك..
سعيد: لالالالالا ..بسّي من الدخون خلاص قمنا نروح...
عبدالله: ورففففففففففجه..... عنبووو صلاة الجمعه ماتدخن عدل..
نزل عبدالله وحط المدخن تحت كندورة سعيد... وتموا سعيد ونورة مجابلين..سعيد حاط عينه على ويهها وهو مرصص عيونه وميت قهر...من متى نورووه تنزل عيونها للارض وترفض اطالع فيه يوم تسمح لها الفرصه..!!!... ماشي فايده منج...مابتتفاهمين فبيتكم...التفت عنها يوم حس ان عبدالله خلاص بينش..
وفعلا نش عبدالله ورد المدخن على نورة وروحوا سايرين صوب المسيد... ردت نورة ودخلت حجرة امها حصلت ابوها مخلص سبووح ومتلبس وقاعد يحط العقال على راسه...يت نورة ووايهته...
نورة: هاا ابوويه ساير المسيد؟؟
بو خالد: هي بنتي بتلاحق الصلاة...
نورة: عيل اندوك ابويه ادخن...
ودخن بو خالد الغتره وردت نورة تحط المدخن تحت ثيابه بعد... وبعد ماخلصت طلع ابوها وسار المسيد هو بعد...بعدها تذكرت نورة خالها..فديتك ياخالي محد دخنك..وربعت صوب حجرة الضيوف وين كان خالها اروحه يتلبس لانه حرمته كانت ويا امها...وحبته وسولفت وياه ودخنته وردت تطلع عنه..وردت صوب حجرة امها..طلعت نورة العوود وحطت بدالها لباان..وخطفت عالبيت كله ادخنه... وهي كله بالها مشغول بسعيد...ليش قلبها يقولها ان سعيد صدق يحبها؟؟... عنبوو ماسد اللي سمعته من خوله...؟؟؟ البنت مكلمينها عن خطبتها وظامنه هالشي...اللي مزعلنها ان فطوم ماخبرتها ولا نبهتها على هالشي..وهي تعرف انها مهتمه بسعيد...يمكن مسكينه ماتدري ان سعيد مرمس خوله عن خطبتها...ماتقدر تلوم البنت بعد...اللوم كله يطيح على راس سعيد...ومابتسامحه عاللي سواه فيها ابد....!
كملت مشوارها صوب حجرتها ووعت فطيم عشان تتسبح وتصلي الجمعه... وماخلت حد ثاني ماوعته...بيوونهم بيت عمهم وماتبا حد منهم راقد...فظيحه...وفعلا عالساعه 1 الا ربع جي وصلوا بيت عمهم ماعدا عنود اللي خلها في البيت اروحها حليلها....دخلت ام سلطان وحريم عيالها مريم ومنى وعيالهن البيت عند باقي الحريم..اما بو سلطان وسلطان وحميد وخليفه وحمدان كلهم دخلوا الميلس الكبير وين الرياييل كلهم متيمعين...
خليفه وحمدان كلهم عيونهم على سعيد..وااحد منقهر وواحد منحرج... خليفه يقول في خاطره هذيلا بعدهم ماراحوا؟؟؟... وحمدان يقول في خاطره يالفظيحه..لو يدري الريال شو مسوي باخته بيييب آخرتي.. ..
المهم يلسوا وتغدوا وسولفوا..ونفس الشي عند الحريم... وبعد الغدا على طول احتشروا هل الشارجه يجهزون ويبون يردون بيتهم...حاولوا وياهم منيي منيي انهم يتمون لين العصر بس هلال ماطاع... يقول وراهم اشغال وايده...
انقهرت فاطمه من هالخبر.... مرن يومين ومارامت ترمس نورة في السالفة... حليلك ياخوويه مالك نصيب..
.وخلال ساعه كانوا هل الشارجه متيمعين كلهم في الحوش يسلمون ..سعيد عيونه متعلقه بنوره اللي واقفه عدال حصه...
وخليفه شوي وبيكفخه على راسه على باله انه يطالع حصه...وكان بيدزه دز لسيارته عشان يفكه من حراق الاعصاب هذا...
وحمدان دارن عيونه على البنات كلهن وعرف البنت اللي شافها واللي كانت متغشيه وواقفه عدال حصه ونورة.....ياحي هالطووول والله...وفطوم انتبهت له وعرفته... وقعدت تتحرطم عليه بصوت واطي وحصه ونورة يسمعنها وميتات ظحك...حمدان بثقته الزايده بنفسه عرف انهن يرمسن عنه وان البنت تقول شي وهن يظحكن عليها وعليه...رفع ايده وسوالهن باي باي من بعيد وهو يبتسم لهن ابتسامه حلوه....بس عشان يقولهن انه يعرف انهن يطرنه هو...رفعن نورة وحصه ايدهن وردن له نفس الحركه...
وفطوم اطالع وهي تفور مكانها... وتقول في خاطرها..مسود الويه يسوي هالحركات وسعيد عاطنه ظهره..لو مجابلنه ما بيييسر يطالع صوبهن حتى....
سعيد انتبه على نورة انها تسلم على واحد من عيال عمها....وفااار من غيظه هو بعد...شو السالفه ان شاء الله؟؟؟... احين ودرتيني وحطيتي عينج على اللي اصغر عنج؟؟؟...بس رد وطرد هالفكره من باله.. نورة مب من هالنوع ابد...بس ماعليج والله دواج عندي والايام بتثبت هالشي... تتعمد تحرق اعصابي وتنرفزني..وتسوي عمرها مب حاسه....بس ماعليه...!
وخليفه بعد انتبه على هالحركه..ويوم صد وراه عرف ان حمدان مصدر هالربشه اللي عند البنات.وهو واقف وعينه عليهن ويتبسم لهن....خسك الله ياحمدان شو تسوي؟؟..قسم بالله دواك في البيت يالطويل...وماغار منه لهالدرجه لانه يعرف انه مثل اخوهن وهن يحبنه لانه دوم اييهن ويسوولف عليهن... بس انقهر لانه حصه عاطية حمدانووووه اهتمام اكثر مما عاطتنه هو ....
وبعدالتوصيات والسلامات ركبوا سياييرهم وساروا..وعليا وياهم طبعا... وفطوم وسعيد ميتين قهر...وخليفه مرتاح...وحمدان بكل بساطه اختفت الضحكه عن ويهه...
يوم ردوا الرياييل كلهم الميلس فتح عبدالله موضوع التيلفون مع عمه...وطلع هذا ماعنده اي اعتراض... اصلا الملجه كلها كانت عشان ان عبدالله يكلم عنود ويتفاهمون على حياتهم رباعه...واستانس عبدالله وطلب منهم انهم هم اللي يقولون لعنود عن هالقرار ..عشان ماتقعد تناقشه وتحشره... قوم بوسلطان صلوا العصر وردوا بيتهم..وتموا خليفه وحمدان ويا عبدالله...دخلوا البيت وماحصلوا حد..خلاهم في الصالة وروح فوق ..ودخل على نورة وحصل حصه وياها متسدحات ويسولفن..
عبدالله: نوروووه.. تعالي ركبيلنا الكيمره عالتلفزيون...
نورة: انته ومنوو؟؟
عبدالله: خليفه وحمدان تحت...
نورة: شو بطالعون؟
عبدالله: يوووووووه فاتحتلي تحقيق..بنطالع الرزفه مالت امس..
حصه: احلـــــف,,, يالله انته واعدنا انه بنشوووفه...
عبدالله: انزين شوفنه عقب...
حصه: لا نبانطالع وياكم..
عبدالله: وشمعنا يعني.؟؟؟
نورة: انتوا تعرفون الشباب الموجودين نحن مانعرفهم...
عبدالله: عنلااااااااااتكن زاد...وانتن شو تبن بالشباب عشان تخبرن عنهم؟..
حصه: مانباااهم بس الشوفه وياكم احلى ..السوالف والتعليقات... دخيييلك...
فكر عبدالله بالموضوع شوي... يعني هو خلاهن يشوفن فلم الدراجات ويا حمدان لانه اصغر عنهن..بس خليفه الصراحه يحشم اكثر من حمدان...
عبدالله: انزين ماعليه.. المهم نزلن ركبولنا هالكيمره...
لبسن شيلهن البنات ونزلن...خليفه فز قلبه يوم شاف حصه... اعتدل في يلسته واحترم نفسه.. سلمن البنات..ورحب بهن حمدان وفي عيونه نظره تظحك يبا يذكرهن بالموقف اللي صار الظهر... وتذكرنه بس كتمن الظحكه..وحصه في خاطرها تقول بمسكه عقب وبطلع منه سالفه فطوم كامله...شو ياينه عالبنت..!!..سارت حصه ويلست شوي بعيد..ونورة قعدت تعابل بالوايرات لين ظبطت الشريط وعادته من اول...ويلست عدال حصه..
الرزفه صراحه كانت فنانه... عبدالله كل شوي حد من الشباب يمسكه ويرزف وياه..بس اكثر شي كان مع سعيد...لانهم بنفس المستوى ونفس الطول والعرض فكانوا فنانين رباعه...طبعا قلب نورة حدث ولا حرج يرقص رقص..خص انها تموت على سوالف الرزف واليواله ...كيف عاد يوم تشوف حبيب القلب يرزف؟؟...مهما كان اللي مسونه بها..يتم حبيب قلبها وحياتها....
خليفه ماتفارقوا هو وسيف الشامسي ربيعه.... حصه والحق يقال كان اكثر شي مركزه على خليفه... بس يوم صدت تشوف اللي ايوول وياه شهقت...بس محد سمعها...عرفت الريال انه هو اللي شافته ذاك اليوم فبيت عمها وماخبرت السالفه لاي حد... قربت راسها صوب نورة وقالت...
حصه: تشوفين هذا اللي يرزف ويا خليفه؟؟
نورة: هي بلاااه؟؟؟
حصه: بخبرج سالفه عنه عقب....
صدت نورة صوب حصه مستغربه....وفي عيونها سؤال يقول من وين تعريفه؟؟؟؟.. ردت عليها حصه بدون ماتسال...
حصه: بعدين بعدين بخبرج...

----------


## Taka

وكملن التبصبيص...حمدان كان مسكت... ارووحه مسوي له جوو وكل شوي يسوي حركه احترافيه بالتفق.. يتفنن فيها جدام الكيمره.. تسد حلاته وكشخته.... وكل شوي يحصل تشجيع ومدح من باقي الشباب وهم مستانسين عليه .. وماطاع يرزف عدال حد...خقاق يبا يكون بروحه... حتى البنات مكيفات عليه واندمجن ويا الفلم وايد حتى انهن قامن يظحكن بصوت عالي ويصفقن له ويمدحن فيه.. وهو شويه وبينسدح من الوناسه...مكيف على المدح والاعجاب ......وعبدالله ساكت عنهن..برايهن يوم واحد يستانسن...حمدان مثل اخوهن...
المهم خلص الفلم ووصى عبدالله نورة تسوي عنه ثلاث نسخ..واحد له وواحد لقوم خليفه..والثالث يتم هني عندهم في البيت.... ونفس الشي لشريط الملجه... واحد له وواحد لعنوود وواحد حق البيت...وطلعوا ثلاثتهم من البيت..سايرين صوب حد من ربعهم...
في الليل يوم رد عبدالله من برا.. كانت الساعه 12 وعشر...ماحصل حد سهران..ودش حجرته على طول... تسبح وعقب تم بوزار وفانيله وانسدح على شبريته.. مسك تيلفون وطرش لعنود مسج..
< نداء الى حرمتي الموقره...اذا فاظيه وماعندج اجتماعات ياريت اطرشين لنا فاكس..من بعد اذنج يعني>
عنود كانت تقرا قصه ساعتها..خلاص متخرجه وملجت مب فاظيه غير لنفسها الحين ...ويوم شافت المسج ظحكت وقعدت تتفدى وتبوس شاشة التيلفون...هالانسان غالي بشكل خطير عندها ..وكل يوم تزيد غلاته اكثر واكثر....
< حظك حلوو...عندي فرصه خمس دقايق بين اجتماعين>
ظحك عبدالله واتصلبها...شوي وردت عليه عنود.. بدلع..
عنود: آآآلووو مرحباا..
ذاااااب عبدالله من سمع صووتها...ياويلي على هالرقه والنعومه... فديت مرحبااا وهي طالعه منج...
عبدالله: مرحبتييييييييييين كباااااااااار ...هلا والله بحرمتي...
عنود: هلالالا عبدالله... شحالك؟
عبدالله: بخييير وعاافيه من سمعت صوتج... شحالج انتي؟
عنود: بخير والله ...
عبدالله: شو يالسه تسوين؟ والا كنتي بترقدين والا شي؟
عنود: لالالالالالالالا... كنت اقرا قصه الا....ومايالسه برقد احين... راقده اليوم لين الظهر...
عبدالله: ياحيج... خبروج طبعا بقرار المجلس الاعلى..؟؟
عنود: ههههههههه هي خبروني والا مابرمسك الحين...
عبدالله: ويوم انهم خبروووج..شحقه ماطرشين لي لا مسج ولا تتصلين...عنبوو من اولها تلبسيني؟
عنود: لا والله عبدالله مب جي السالفه ..انا اترياك انته تتصل...ماعرف متى تكون فاظي..
عبدالله: ياويييييييييل حالي... حقج انتي دوم بتم فاظي تسمعين ويا هالراس؟
عنود: هههههههه اييييه ترا ماروم انا على هالرمسات...
عبدالله: تعودي حبيبتي...امممممممممممواح..
انصدمت عنود.....شو يسوي هذا؟؟؟ ماصدق يعرس قام يطرش بوسات...
عنود: عبدالـلـــــــــه.....!!!!
قالتها وهي منصدمه... وبلهجه تهديد شوي... بس عبدالله خلاص مسكت عنده ويبا يطفربها...
عبدالله: .. احبــــــــــــــــج...!.
احترق ويه عنود وكان التيلفون بيطيح عنها....
عنود: ..عــــبـــــدالــــــــــلـــــــــــــــــه..... !!! شو بلاك...
عبدالله: امـــــــــــــــــــــووووووووووووت فيج.....
سكتت عنود وهي تظحك وميته من المستحى..... شو تسويبه هذا عشان يسكت..!!!... ماتتحمل هالكلام....والله بتذوووب سيده...وعبدالله بعد يظحك وحس انها خلاص انحرجت.... وسكت عنها ..مايبا يحرجها اكثر...كله ولا عنود عاد.....بس يوم طول سكوتها..سالها...
عبدالله: عنوودي...صدق صدق....مستانسه؟؟
عنود: تسالني ؟؟؟؟...
عبدالله: هي اسالج وخاطري اعرف الجواب صدق....بصراحه,....
ابتسمت عنود..
عنود: لو شي فتحه فسقف بيتنا جان حصلتني طايره فوق من الوناسه...
ظحك عبدالله وهو مستاااااانس...
عبدالله: خلاص عيل...انتي حرمتي واروم اشلج وياي امريكا....
عنود: ههههههههههه لا والله..؟؟! خبط لزق السالفه عندك...
عبدالله: ههههه هي عيل اشووو... تراني ملجت وانتي خلاص حرمتي...اروم اشلج..
عنود: انته مالج عشان ترمسني وتشوفني براحه...
عبدالله: هي انزين..ارمسج فيس تو فيس....وبشلج...
عنود: ههههههههههه انزين انزين....بن عروه بيخليك تشلني بلا عرس...
عبدالله: هههههههه..تصدقين اني لين احين ماشفت فلم الملجه..؟؟
عنود: ناوي تشوووفه؟
عبدالله: اكيد عمري...جي انا قايلهم يصوروون اساسا...بس عشان اتمعن فيج واشوفج وانا في امريكا...
سكتت عنود...وانقبض قلبها على سالفة السفر هاي..
عنود: متى بتسافر؟؟؟
عبدالله: احم... بعد اسبوع ونص عنودي...الثلاثا مب الياي..اللي وراه...
عنود: ياللــــــــــــه....بهالسرعه عبدالله؟؟
عبدالله: شو اسوي غناتي..والله انا ماودي اسير...لكن هانت...سنه وبرد وبتعافيني...
عنود: جـــب جــــــب....!
ابتسم عبدالله..
عبدالله: مابتعافيني؟؟؟؟
عنود: لا والله.... يالسبال اعاف اهلي وطوايفي كلها وعمري.. ولا عافك انته...
سكت عبدالله....وحس بحراااااره مثل الظو تمشي بعرووقه.... ومات من وناسته على رمسة عنود...
عبدالله: حلــفي...!!!
عنود: هههههه والله ويا هالويه...بعد مب مصدق...
عبدالله: فدييت روحج والله....
على هالحال قعدوا يسولفون ويظحكون لين 2 ونص في الليل...عقب رخصها تروح ترقد عشان ترتاح ولو انها ماكانت تبا تسكر بس بعد لازم تثقل شوي...ووعدها انه ايي يشوفها باجر المسا....واستانست عنود بهالوعد وبدت تتريا من الحين وصول عبدالله...
===
الجزء السادس عشر

يوم السبت بعد المغرب..كان عبدالله وخليفه يالسين في الميلس الصغير.وبينهم عنود.. ووويهها غادي طماطه... وعبدالله يطالع خليفه وهي مرصص عيونه.. وخليفه يغايظ ومستوي مثل الشوكه فباللعوم..مب طايع يطلع...
عبدالله: ياخي فااااااااااااارج...
خليفه: آسف جدا....
عبدالله: خلوووف ...قسم بالله عيب عليك...صارلي نص ساعه يالس ابا ارمس البنت ومب مخلني..
خليفه: عندك التيلفون ترمسها في اليوم كذا مره...تقعد وياها اروحك بعد ليش..؟؟
عبدالله يعرف ان هالمنطق مب منطق خليفه...بس يالس له يبا يغايظه لا اكثر....فظحك..ونش ومسك خليفه من ايده وهو يسحبه صوب الباب..
عبدالله: هههههه خلاص يابابا مالك سلطه عليها...انا ريلها احين وانته برااا...
خليفه: قم قم عني... ريلها اون....عرس اول..عقب انفرد على كيفك بها...
وعنود يالسه وتظحك عليهم... وعبدالله بدا يتنرفز...
عبدالله: خلووووووف... لا تعصبي..
وقف خليفه مجابل عبدالله وهو يظحك...وفكر.. خيبه لو اخطب حصه كيف بيسبلبي عبدالله وهو ينتقم... احسن لي اوقف المغايض... مسك خليفه ويه عبدالله بيديه الثنتين وباسه على خده...
خليفه: حبيبي انته...
وخلاهم وطلع وسكر الباب وراه... صد عبدالله صوب عنود وهو يتبسم...
عبدالله: شفتي اخوج يتروع مني...
عنود: ماينلام...متخصص طب يخافك تسوي فيه تشريح والا شي...
ظحك عبدالله وتقرب ويلس عدال عنود...واخيرااا ارووحه وياها ..وياسلاااام يشوف شعرها ..ويقدر يمسك ايدها بس مب متجرأ... قعد يسولف وياها ويظحك.ومر عليهم الوقت شوي....ويوم يابت طاري الشغل هز راسه بشكل قاطع...
عبدالله: لا...
عنود: عباادي..دخييلك..انته بتغيب سنه انا شو اسوي فاظيه هالكثر.؟؟
عبدالله: استعدي للعرس..تشري الزهاب وتمتعي..عنبو توج متخرجه تولهتي على الكد من احين تبين تشتغلين؟؟
عنود: شو ... استعد في سنه كامله عنبووو... عبادي دخيلك والله بتم ظايجه..
عبدالله: شييييييييلي هالفكره من بالج نهائيا عنوووود... مب محتايه الشغل انتي..
برطمت عنود... طالعها عبدالله بنص عين...
عبدالله: لا تبرطمين لي..... بلاها هالاغراءات هاي...
نسيت عنود زعلها وماتت من الظحك...اسميك ياعبدالله مفظوح... وهو ظحك بعد على عمره..وتمت عنود تظحك وتظحك وهي تفكر باشياء مايدري عنها عبدالله ومارامت تمسك عمرها عن الظحك...وهو يطالعها ويظحك عليها مايعرف شو اللي ظحكها هالكثر... ويوم مصختها مسك ايدها وعظها بقووو عشان تسكت... بس الخبله تظحك اكثر لين مادمعت عيونها..
عبدالله: بسسسسسسسسج...بسم الله اطالع الويه والعيون مدمعه...هههههههه شو يظحكج هالكثر.؟؟
عنود: ههههههههههههههههههه آآآآآخ تعبت من الظحك.... بموووت بطني يعورني..
عبدالله: بسم الله عليييييج....عشووو تظحكين بالله..؟؟؟
عنود: ههههههههههه مااااشي.....المهم احين شوووو؟؟
عبدالله: شووو شووو بعد؟؟.. بسيطه لا تبرطمين....وبس...
عنود: هههههههههههه لا ويا هالويه...بخصوص سالفه الشغل...
عبدالله: ماشي شغل..يوم بتحيدين ريلج فلسسس.... واهلج يشحتون في الشوارع.... ذيج الساعه قولي بشتغل.
على هالحال طبت عنود سالفه الشغل..ماتروم تزعل عبدالله عليها..دامه مايباها تشتغل... مابتشتغل....بعد نص ساعه طلع عبدالله من عندهم لانه متواعد ويا ربعه يتعشى وياهم...
حصه ونورة كانن يالسات في حجرة حصه..يسووولفن...
نورة: تصدقين من امس رزفه حمدااان فبااالي...ياخي خطير ولد عمي ماشاء الله عليه..
حصه: اخييرا حنيتي علىالولد مسكين...
نورة: اللي يسمعج يقول اني مذوبتنه..لالا ..ماباااه..طويل وايد عليه...
حصه: تعالي شو سالفته ويا فطووووم؟؟؟ والله حركاته في الحوش تنقع من الظحك... عليه نظراااات...؟
نورة: والله مادريبها ماخبرتني شي عنه..بس شكلها طفرانه منه شي مسوبها... تحيدين عاد انتي حركات حمدان..
حصه: اسمعها تتقحطن عليه وتسبه...ههههههه بس بعدني بطلع منه السالفه..
نورة: تعالي ماخبرتيني سالفه الريال اللي يرزف ويا خليفه...
حصه: هيييييييييي صح...تذكرين يوم كنا فبيت عمي قبل كم اسبوع....!!
نورة: هي..
حصه: يوم نسيت الكاتلوج ورحت اييبه من تحت؟
نورة: وبعدين؟
حصه: طلع الكاتلوج في السياره..يوم سرت اييبه من السياره تلاقيت ويا هالريال طالع من الميلس وانا بلا غشوه بس كنت متحجبه..وشافني وشفته..بس مسكين نزل راسه وروح يوم انا تغشيت ودخلت بعد..
نورة: لا والله..؟؟؟.... ملامحه هادية وشكله حبوب...
حصه: خليفه مايرابع الا اللي نفس طينته ....
نورة: تعالي صدق...على طاري ولد العم خليفه الموقر... اشوفه حركات وياج...شو سالفتكم؟
انحرجت حصه....وفي خاطرها تقول تساليني؟؟ اروحي انا ماعرف شو سالفته...
حصه: اي حركات انتي بعد..؟؟.. من متى خليفه والا انا نسوي حركات؟؟
نورة: لا والله خلي عنج... اشوفه انا يعاملج غير هالفتره...وانا لابسني كالعاده..
حصه: همممممممممم والله تبين الصدق يانورة...بروحي مادري عنه...انا ملاحظه ان تصرفاته تغيرت...بس لين هني وبس.. لا اكثر ولا اقل...
نورة: اطاعي فويهي وصارحيني...اذا يا خليفه وخطبج....بتوافقين عليه؟
سكتت حصه وماقالت شي.... في خاطرها هي الجواب معروف.... هي بتوافق.... وميت مره بعد بتوافق على خليفه...ليش هي بتحصل حد احسن من ولد عمها؟؟..والحق يقال انها ماكانت تعتمد على مشاعرها ...بس كانت تنظر له بعين منطقية....خليفه مايعيبه شي وفوق هذا ولد عمها...ليش بالله ترفض؟؟؟ ... بس دست هالسالفه في قلبها...
حصه: والله يانوروووه لا هو يا يخطب ولا انا حد شاورني به عشان اقولج موافقه والا لا...وبعدين مااظن..
نورة: ليش يعني؟
حصه: ما احس ان خليفه يبا يعرس احين...وبعدين انا من متى جدامه لو بغاني بيخطبني من سنين مب الحين....المهم طبي سوالف العرس خلينا ننزل تحت...
وطبن السالفه هذي ونزلت ويا باقي الاهل عشان يتعشوون...
بالباجر العصر ام سيف كانت تكلم ام سلطان في التيلفون...وترمسها عن سالفه حصه..وصارحتها بانها تبا تخطبها لولدها سيف... ام سلطان حزت في خاطرها السالفه..محد كثرها كان يتمنى حصه لخلفيه..لكن الولد رفض من زمان وماتبا تضغط عليه..وبنفس الوقت مابتقطع نصيب البنت... وقالت لها ان حصه ماعليها كلام واختيارهم ممتاز... وام سيف وكلت ام سلطان عشان تخبر ام خالد انهم بيمرون عليهم باجر المسا..عشان ترمسها في السالفه...ووعدتها ام سلطان بخير...وانها بتكلم ام خالد وبتظبط لها كل شي...

----------


## Taka

اتصلت ام سلطان بام خالد..وخبرتهابالسالفه... وقالت لها ان الحرمه تبا تشوفهم وتتعرف عليهم عن قرب وتشوف البنات..بس وصتها ماتخبر البنات بالسالفه.. عشان يكونن على طبيعتهن..يعني عادي يطلعن ويسلمن عالحرمه..وبعدين بترمسها ام سيف بالسالفه... وام خالد رحبت بهم وقالت لها انها بتترياهم..
ام خالد غصبن عنها فرحت بهالسالفه... وهي تعرف ان قوم سيف الشامسي عرب ماعليهم كلام.... وسبحان الله يمكن هذا نصيب بنتها... واللي تعرفه عنهم ان سيف هو ثاني الاولاد.. وابوه متوفي ..وعنده اخو اكبر عنه معرس وعنده عيال.. اما اللي اصغر من سيف حد في الجامعه وحد في المدارس...وعنده اخت صغيره في المدرسه بعدها... وماكد سمعت ام خالد عن هالعرب شي شييين او يعيب...عشان جي خبرت شيبتها بالسالفه..وانهم يبون يخطبون حصه...
ام خالد: شو رايك يابو خالد؟
بو خالد: على خير ياموزه...خلهم ايوون ويرمسون ..وبنتخبر نحن عن هالعرب...
ام خالد: الريال اللي يبا يخطب حصه ..عمره 25 سنه..وربيع عيالنا..عبدالله وخليفه..وانا شفت امه في الملجه.. حرمه سنعه ماعليها قصور... وراعية واجب واصول...مزروعية من سويحان..
بو خالد: هيي...زين عيل يوم يعرفونه بيسهلون علينا السالفه...وعلى خير ان شاء الله..
ام خالد: بس انا قلت يابو خالد ان البنت..يمكن يباها ولد عمها....!!
بو خالد: خليفه؟؟؟
ام خالد: هي خليفه... وانا الصراحه كنت اتمناه لحصه... ولدنا ومتربي عندنا... واخاف ان البنت فخاطره لكن مارمس لين الحين...
بو خالد: والله ياموزه لو الولد يباها بيخطبها من زمااان...وهو لا رمس ولا لمح لاي حد ان يباها...
ام خالد: والله مادري شو اقولك...انا خوفي انه يباها .... ليش ماتسالونه؟
بو خالد: شو نساله يابنت الناس...!!!...اسير اقوله تبا بنتي والا لا؟؟ بيستحي مني وبيقول هي اباها...حتى لو هو مايباها.... لالالا هذي خرابيط اول وانا مابحكم على بناتي بهالطريقه... نصييبها اييها لين عندها...وهالشي محد يتحكم فيه...النصيب نصيب...
ام خالد: صح كلامك... على بركه الله ان شاء الله... والله يكتب اللي فيه الخير...

وهذا اللي صار... الاثنين بعد صلاة المغرب وصلت ام سيف ووياها حرمه ولدها واسمها حسنه ويت وياهم ام سلطان....ام خالد وميرة وحمده استقبلن الحريم ودخلوهم الميلس الصغير ..وهم يسولفن وياخذن علوم بعض..بعد ربع ساعه نزلت حصه مع نورة وهن لابسات شي بسيط..جلابية مفصصه وشيله سودا..وروج بس... وطبعا محد خبرهن بالسالفه ان هالحريم يايات يخطبن... سلمن على الحريم ويلسن وياهم شوي... بس بعدها ماعيبتهن اليلسه..كلهن حريم وكبار وسوالفهن غير سوالف البنات...عشان جي شلن عمارهن وركبن فوق للصالة ..المهم انهن ادن الواجب وسلمن ويلسن شوي ...وام سيف بعد ماشافت البنت على طبيعتها وبدون مكياج..حلت في نظرها اكثر واكثر... تعرفون انتوا العيايز مايعيبهن التلطيخ في الويه....وتوكلت على الله وقررت انها ترمس في السالفه..
ام سيف: ام خالد..ياختي انتي تعرفين عشان شو نحن واصلينكم اليوم.. ولو انه نحن مقصرين بوصلكم..لكن ان شاء الله اليايات اكثر... بس اليوم انا يايه وابا اخطب بنتج حصه لولديه سيف...
ميرة وحمده انصدمن...مايدرن ان السالفه فيها خطبه..بس سكتن..ولا قالن شي...
ام خالد: هيي يام سيف...هاي الساعه المباركه والله... وترانا مابنحصل اخير عنكم... وان شاء الله اني بشاور البنت وابوها واخوانها.... وبنرد عليكم خبر في اقرب فرصه ان شاء الله...
ام سيف: من حقكم يام خالد... والله انه نحن نتشرف بالقرب منكم.. وخذوا راحتكم امره بالسؤال عن الولد والتشاور بينكم...وردوا علينا خبر...والله يكتب اللي فيه الخير ان شاء الله..
ام خالد: آمين يام سيف... وان شاء الله مايصير خاطرج الا طيب...
خبرت ام خالد شيبتها باللي صار..وقالها تاجل مشاور حصه لين ما يتخبر هو بنفسه عن الولد واطباعه واهله عقب اذاشافه مناسب حقها..بيشاورها.... وبالباجر وكان الثلاثاء .. زقر الشايب عياله الثلاثه بعد الغدا وسار وياهم الميلس...وخبرهم بالسالفه.. خالد وناصر كان الموضوع عندهم عادي تقريبا...عبدالله انصدم...سبحان الله كيف الدنيا صغيره..احين ربيع خليفه ياي يخطب..وخليفه نفسه مايا يخطب؟؟؟ وشو دراه ان عندنا بنات للعرس؟؟؟ اوه صح ثرها امه اظني حاظره الملجه... وسكت عبدالله...تظايق شوي لانه كان يبا خليفه ياخذ اخته...وطول عمره كان يتخيل هالشي....حاله حال الجميييع....
بو خالد: هااا عبدالله؟؟ انته الريال ربيعك وتعرفه اكثر عنا...
عبدالله: والله يابويه شو اقولك....اذا على سيف ماعليه كلام ترا...ريال حشيم ومدين وخلووق..ومن عرب...ونعرفه من زمان ولا شفنا عليه شي يعيبه.... وعنده شهاده مااشاء الله ويشتغل وساد نفسه واهله بعد... ولو كان ياي حق نوره جان قتلكم وافقوا وانتوا مغمضين.... بس حصه...!!... مادري ابويه انا احس ان خليفه يباها...
التفتوا كلهم لعبدالله وهم معقدين حياتهم...
بو خالد: انته بعد بتسويلي رمسة امك.....!!!.. منو قالك انه يباها..؟؟
عبدالله: محد قالي بس انا احس جي..
بو خالد: كد صار ولمح لك انه يبا اختك؟ والا رمسك عشانها...؟؟...والا اي شي يدل انه يبا البنت؟؟
عبدالله: لا يابويه وانته تعرفه خليفه كتوم وايد وحشيم..
بو خالد: انا ادري بخليفه.. ومحبتكم له هي اللي تخليكم تتخيلون انه يبا اختكم.. لانكم تتمنونه لها.... بس الولد لا يباها ولا رمس عشانها...وهي جدامه من سنين ونحن نرد عنها عشان دراستها بس لو هو ياها مابنرده وهو يعرف هالشي...وراه عيل مايا يخطبها؟؟؟
سكت عبدالله وماقال شي...كلام ابوه منطقي....فعلا خليفه ماكد لمح لاي شخص انه يبا حصه...وحتى لو يباها..ليش ماخطبها من متى...!!
بو خالد: لا تطرون سالفه الخطبه هاي لحد... لين مايستوي الموضوع رسمي عقب بنرمس ..اما خليفه مابنغصبه على بنتنا...وهو بيتم تراه ولدنا ونفتخربه...
خالد: صح كلامك يابويه..بس بعد لازم نتخبر اكثر عنهم..
بو خالد: انتوا تخبروا عنهم... وخص انته ياعبدالله..بس مثل ماوصيتكم لا اطلعون هاي السالفه لحد..نحن بعدناماشاورنا البنت واحتمال ترفض..واذا رفضت مب زين ان الخبر ينتشر ان هالعرب يواوخطبوا من عندنا...
ووعدوا ابوهم خير ونشوا...وكل حد منهم سار يشوف شغله ومصالحه...وفعلا تخبروا عن سيف واهله طوال يومين....وماسمعوا عنهم الاكل خير...عرب حشام وماعليهم كلام....ويوا خبروا ابوهم بهالامور كلها واللي سمعوه عن هل سيف...وقرر الشايب انه يشاور بنته بالموضوع..وكان يومها الخميس في الليل.. طرش عليها يزقرها لحجرته.. كانت ساعتها يالسه مع نورة...واستغربن من هالاستدعاء... راحت حصه تشوف شو في خاطر ابووها.. يوم يت.... اشر عليها تي تيلس عداله..وام خالد مجابلتنهم يالسه عالكرسي..
بو خالد: يابنتي انا ابا ارمسج فسالفه... بس ماباج لا تخافين ولا ترتبكين.. وقبل كل شي ترا محد غاصبنج على شي...
حصه: خير يابووويه شو السالفه؟؟
حصه كان قلبها منقبض وخايفه...
بو خالد: حصه..يايينج عرب حشام يبونج لولدهم...
بهتت حصه فويه ابوها...ومسرع ما احمر ويهها ونزلت راسها... بس مب من المستحى احمر ويهها...من القهر... بهالسرعه عنبوو انخطب؟؟؟ مشاور ابوويه حقي معناته كلهم موافقين....وانا اخر وحده يشاوروونها..ودام كلهم موافقين انا بالله كيف بقول لا..؟؟؟..
بو خالد فسر حركة حصه علىانها مستحى....
بو خالد: يابنتي الريال ربيع اخوج عبدالله... واسمه سيف الشامسي.... وعمره 25 سنه متخرج من الجامعه ويشتغل....واذا على اخلاقه واطباعه ودينه تراه مثل اخوج عبدالله وخليفه...من سنين وهو ربيعهم والكل يمدح فيه... ونحن موافقين على الريال...وانتي اباج تفكرين بالسالفه هاي عدل...وتصلين استخاره...وتردين علي بقرارج...وارد اقولها لج...محد بيغصبج على شي...اللي تبينه قوليه..
حصه: ان شاء الله يابويه..
طلعت حصه من غرفة ابوها وسارت حجرتها على طول... وسكرت على عمرها الباب...وقعدت تصيح وتصيح ...وهي مب عارفه شو سبب الصياح هذا... بس بعدين استهدت بالله وسكتت....عنبو فيه بنت ايوونها خطاطيب وتصيح بسببهم؟؟... تمت في حجرتها تاخذها الافكار وتيبها ... شو تقرر...؟؟ شو تقولهم؟؟؟ مب قادره حتى تفكر بالموضوع...وهذيلا من وين شافوني عشان ايون يخطبوني..؟؟... ومعقوله يكون هذا نصيبي؟؟...وقعدت ساعات على هالحال....لين مر عبدالله في الممر وشاف ليت حجرتها مبطل...واستغرب انها واعيه لين هالحزه... دق عليها الباب...
حصه: منووووو؟
عبدالله: انا ...بطلي الباب...
نشت حصه وبطلت الباب...دقق عبدالله فملامحها وعرف من عيونهاانها كانت تصيح.... حز في خاطره ... مايحب يشوف وحده من خواته تصيح....بس ماطرى السالفه علشان مايحرجها...
عبدالله: بلاج حصووه لين احين واعيه.؟؟
حصه: ماياني الرقاد..
دخل عبدالله وسكر الباب وراه..ويلس عالشبريه وقالها تقعد حذاله..
عبدالله: رمسج ابويه؟
حصه: هي رمسني ...

----------


## Taka

كانت حصه على وشك انها تصيح مره ثانيه..والعبره خانقتنها.... وعبدالله حاس فيها... ومب عارف شو السبب....
عبدالله: حصوووه...محد بيغصبج لاتخافين...
حصه: ادري...
عبدالله: عيل ليش كنتي تصيحين؟؟؟.... ماتبينه؟
حصه: مادري ...
عبدالله: اذا ماتبينه قولي لا تخافين...
حصه: ماااااااااااادري عبدالله مافكرت بعدني...
عبدالله: هممممممم... انتي طبعا ماتعرفينه وماتعرفين شكله....
حصه: وشو رايك انته؟...طبعا ماعرفه..
عبدالله: عيل صبري شوي ...برد لا تقفلين...
وطلع من حجرتها وسار حجرته.... ويوم رد كان يايب كيمرة الفيديوو الصغيرة..وفيها فلم الرزفه....ويوم طلعت لقطه خليفه وسيف...قالها عبدالله..
عبدالله: هذا هوووو....
حصه كانت افكارها متشوشه..وماشافت في الشاشه الصغيرة للكاميرا غير خليفه..التفتت صوب عبدالله وعيونها تلمع من دموعها..ملامحها كانت ملامح وحده تترجى..
حصه: هذا خليـــفـــة.....!!!!!
نبرة صوتها...وملامح ويهها... عطت عبدالله انطباع ان البنت فعلا مب شايفه غير خليفه....آآآخ ياخليفه وينك عنها ماتخطبها يالسبال....اذا كنت فاكر انك بتحصل احسن عن حصه تراك غلطان.... بس بعد هاي حياتهم ومايقدر يدخل.... دقق النظر فيها وفي عيونها.... والافكار تاخذه وتيبه...
عبدالله: ماطري خليفه ياحصه...اطري اللي عدال خليفه.....سيف...
ردت حصه اطالع في الشاشه.... وقلبها يدق بقووووو...مستحيييييييييييل....هذا اللي شفته في بيت عمي.... مستحييييييييل انه هو اللي ياي يخطبني.... بس حافظت على ملامحها هادية عشان عبدالله مايشك بشي...وسكتت....
عبدالله: خلي الكيمره عندج واطالعي الفلم براحه... واذا بغيتي رايي ياحصه ترا ريال ماعليه كلام... وتبين الصدق تراه يستاهلج... بس انتي فكري...وصلي استخاره...وخبريهم بقرارج يوم تقررين...
حصه: ان شاء الله...
عبدالله: تصبحين على خير...
وطلع من غرفتها وسكر الباب وراه وقلبه يعوره.... نادر ماكان احساس عبدالله يجذب عليه.... هو حاس ان خليفه يبا حصه....واحين ومن عقب نظرة حصه...حس انها هي بعد تباه...بس شو يقدر يسوي؟؟.ابوه ربط يديه ولسانه بعد يوم منعه انه يطري السالفه جدام حد...ومايروم يقول شي...سبحان الله يمكن هذا هو النصيب... ودخل حجرته ورقد...
حصه..عادت وزادت في اللقطات اللي فيها سيف... وهي اطالع سيف شوي..واطالع خليفه شويااااات....وفي عيونها نظرة عتاب.... ولو انه خليفه مب داري عنها....بس توها عرفت بس انها ماتوقعت تاخذ اي شخص ثاني غير خليفه..... وهالخطبه مسويه لها صدمه.... بس خليفه لا يا ولا خطب... وفي قلبها حصه كانت تحس ان الايام ماعطت خليفه فرصه... كان عندها شعور بان خليفه بيخطبها هي لامحاله... بس الوقت مااسعفه...وربيعه اللي ما فارقه دقيقه في هالفلم هو اللي سبقه وقطع عليه..... ياترى خليفه يدري؟؟؟؟... الله اعلم... تعبت حصه من التفكير...والتساؤلات...نشت وتوضت وصلت استخاره وقرت لها صفحتين قرآن... وبعدها رقدت لها ساعتين لين اذان الفجر...

في نفس هالفتره خليفه نفسه بعد ماقدر يرقد... كان يالس على مكتبه من حوالي ساعتين ويحاول انه يكتب رساله لحصه يقول فيها كل اللي في خاطره...بس المشكله ماشي كلمات ..كلها تشرد...ماشي تعبير عنده ومب قادر يوضح اللي في خاطره.... وبعد عشراااااااااااات المحاولات طلع برساااله لاباس فيها وكانت تقول:..
" الى بنت عمي حصه...
اكتب لج هالرساله اليوم وانا كللي امل بانج تفهميني صح...وماتفهمين كلامي بفهوم ثاني.. الصراحه ان مب عارف كيف ابدا بالموضوع... وماحبيت اكلمج شخصيا لاني ماريد احرجج وتبين الصدق انا بروحي انحرج من مجرد التفكير باني بكلمج بموضوع مثل هذا.....
وانا بدخل بالموضوع بشكل مباشر... انا اباج تكونين حرمتي على سنه الله ورسووله... ادري بتنصدمين من كلامي هذا..لاني ماكد بينت لج اني اباج... او يمكن في الفتره الاخيره حاولت ابين بس انتي مافهمتيني... المهم هذا اللي في خاطري...واللي انا اتمناه..انج تكونين من نصيبي...
بس فيه مشكله بسيطه...او يمكن كبيره ماعرف...وهي اني ماريد اخطبج الا يوم اتخرج من امريكا السنه اليايه وارجع هني واشتغل واثبت نفسي وجدارتي... وبعدها بتقدم لج وانا واثق من نفسي ومرتاح ..يمكن ماتفهمين اللي في خاطري احين بسبب هالموضوع..بس انا ابا اثبت نفسي اول قبل مااتقدم لج... وماريد حد يغصبج عشاني انا ولد عمج...
بعد كم يوم انا بسافر...وبتغرب سنه...والقرار احين بين ايديج... اذا موافقه عليه..ترييني...وارفضي اللي يتقدمون لج... وانا ادري ان هالشي صعب عليج ..بس تحملي اذا بغيتيني وصدقيني بكون محظوظ واكثر اذا وافقتي عليه...وان شاء الله اول مارجع واشتغل بخطبج...وانا اعرف انهم مابيردوني...عشان جي اعرف ان القرار قرارج انتي... بس اذا قررتي العكس..تراه النصيب..وبتمين تراج بنت عمي وغاليه عليه... بس انا اتمناج لنفسي.... وهالشي افكر فيه طوال هالشهرين اللي رديت فيهم البلاد.... انا مااتريا رد منج....ادري انه شي محرج انج تقوليلي موافقه او لا...عشان جي بصبر وبعرف قرارج بعد مارجع السنه اليايه.... يعني انتي عندج فتره سنه كامله تفكرين فيها... والله يوفقج ان شاء الله ...وادعيلنا....والسموحه عالتقصير...
ولد عمج خليفه"
بعد مااطمن من الرساله اللي كتبها انها توصل الكلام اللي في خاطره..طواها وحطها بظرف ولصقه عدل... وطوا الظرف ودسه فبوكه.عشان يكون دايما معاه ومايطيح في ايد اي شخص...ويوم يحصل الفرصه المناسبه بيعطيها الظرف... وبعد ماقرر اللي بيسويه... رد وهو تقريبا مرتاح البال...
---------------------
الجزء السابع عشر

حصه ماطلعت من غرفتها من امس...واليوم الجمعه..وكانت تصلي الجمعه ساعتها وتدعي ان الله يوفقها فقرارها يوم دخلت عليها امها... نشت ووايهت امها ...
ام خالد: شوفيج بنتي؟ مريضه والا شي؟..مانزلتي اليوم..!!
حصه: سمحيلي امايه راقده متاخر ونشيت قبل شوي بس...
ام خالد: يلسي بنتي برمسج...
يلست حصه عدال امها على الشبريه وهي تعرف عدل بشو بتكلمها العيوز...
ام خالد: فكرتي بالموضوع..؟؟؟
تنهدت حصه بشكل يقطع القلب....
حصه: فكرت..
ام خالد: وقررتي والا بعدج بتفكرين؟
حصه: والله يامايه شو اقولج؟؟.. الريال انا ماعرفه ..ولا اعرف اهله...انتوا تعرفونهم...ومن الكلام اللي قلتولي اياه... اشوفه انه مناسب وما ينرفض... وانا صليت امس استخاره ...واحس براحه فنفسي اليوم يوم افكر بهالموضوع... بس بيني وبينج....انا ماريد اعرس بهالسرعه...
ماعرفت ام خالد بشو تفهم من كلام بنتها....
ام خالد: ليش بنتي؟؟ انتي مب صغيره...وفي سن زواج..وتخرجتي وماشي عندج عذر...واذا شي خبريني به...
حصه: مادري ماحس اني مستعده احين للعرس..
ام خالد: يابنتي نحن ماقلنا بتعرسين باجر...هذي خطبه بس...وبنتفاهم على موعد العرس عقب وياهم..وبنعطيج فرصه تتعرفين على الريال وتتعودين عليه وعلى فكره العرس...
نزلت حصه راسها...ماشي فايده...كلهم موافقين... وهي ماعندها عذر للرفض... شو بتقول يعني؟؟
حصه: امايه صدق ...صارحيني...انتي شو شفتيه وشفتي اهله..؟؟؟
ام خالد: والله يابنتي الريال يمدحوونه خوانج وعيال عمج.... وانا ماشفته..لكن شفت امه وحرمه اخووه عرب حشاام وماعليهم كلام.... وام سيف تعامل حرمه ولدها مثل بنتها... يعني بتحطج فعيونها..وانتي اروحج شفتيها يوم يتنا بالاثنين اللي طاف.... وانا مرتاحتلهم اذا بغيتي رايي.....بس ماقدر اغصبج على شي....
سكتت حصه.... وفكرت بالموضوع اكثر... دام ان الله سبحانه وتعالى ريح بالها بخصوص سالفة العرس هذي...والريال هذا بالذاات..منوو تكون هي عشان تقول لا...؟؟..اكيد هذا اللي كاتبنه لها القدر... دعت ربها في خاطرها ان الله يسدد خطاها ويوفقها...
حصه: خلاص يامايا.... اللي تشوفونه..
ام خالد: يعني اقول مبرووك؟
حصه: امايا عاد ماريد احراجات والا بكنسل...
ظحكت ام خالد ولوت على بنتها وحبتها على راسها...
ام خالد: الله يوفقج يابنتي... وصدقيني انه اختيار زين...وان شاء الله انج مابتحصلين اخير عنه...
حصه: ان شاء الله امايه..

----------


## Taka

ام خالد: يالله عاد نزلي تغدي..
حصه: ان شاء الله بعد شوي بنزل..
طلعت ام خالد عن بنتها وتمت هي في الحجره... قفلت الباب وردت للكاميرا... وعادت الفلم من اول.... حاولت تركز قد ماتقدر على سيف وماتلتفت صوب خليفه.... خلاص من هاللحظه المفروض خليفه يطلع من بالها وحياتها نهائيا...صح انها كبرت وهي تظبط اذواقها وخياراتها في شريك المستقبل بما يتفق مع خليفه...!!...بس سبحان الله... يقولون سيف ربيعه نفس اطباع واخلاق خليفه... يعني الذوق هو نفسه... وان شاء الله انها بتتعود عليه بسرعه......محد يدري وين مصلحته...
سكرت الكاميرا وتلبست ونزلت تحت.. الله يستر ..كلهم متيمعين ويظحكون الظاهر ان امي خبرتهم....ياويلي برد اركب مافيني على الصدعه....ويوم لفت تباترد تركب فوق زقرها اخوها ناصر اللي كان طالع من حجرة امه...
ناصر: حصووووووووه...!!
وقفت وردت تلف صوبه...
حصه: هلا ناصر...
اخوها ناصر اغلى واحد من اخوانها بالنسبه لها...تحب طيبته وهداوته... وشخصيته الرزينه... نزلت حصه لين عنده ووايهت اخوها.. وهي عيونها كله عند ريولها...
ناصر: صدق وافقتي؟
حصه: يقولون...
ابتسم ناصر... حصه مايناسبها اي ريال... بس الظاهر ان سيف هذا يناسبها يوم وافقت عليه... والا كم ردت من المعاريس قبله.... وهو تعيبه شخصيه حصه ..يحس انها حرمه وقد المسؤوليه... غير عن خواته كلهن...
ناصر: مبروووووك عيل..الله يوفقج ان شاء الله...
رفعت حصه نظرها لاخوها...
حصه:الله يبارك فيك.... ناصر..على ظمانتكم الريال... انا ماعرفه ولا عرف شي عنه بس كلكم تمدحون فيه...انا اختكم لا تورطوووني...
ظحك ناصر ولوا على اخته...
ناصر: ههههههههه لا تخافين....سيف ريال بمعنى الكلمه.... وبعدين ماصار الريال هذا ولا استوى بعده اللي بنغش اختنا عشانه..تسمعين..؟؟
ابتسمت حصه...بتتوكل على الله شو تقدر تسوي بعد... الكل يمدح فيه..تخاف الا جنه غاسل مخووخهم قبل مايخطب....
ردة فعل نورة كانت تظحك.... فجت عيونها واطالعت في ويه اختها المبتسم... ويوم ادركت جدية الموضوع..وان اختها خلاص انخطبت...وتمت هي نورة فويه المدفع...وان اختها بطير بعد فتره عنها وبتخليها اروحها..انبقت تصيح ولاحد رام يسكتها...وزعلت الغدا وقفلت على عمرها الحجره... لين العصر وحصه ادق عليها الباب كل شوي وهي مب طايعه تبطل عن حد... الا يوم قالت لها حصه انها خلاص بتقولهم انها مب موافقه وبترفض...بطلت الباب نورة ولوت على اختها بالقووو...
نورة: انا فرحانتلج ويا هالويه شو ترفضين بعد..؟؟ مبروووك حصووه...ولو انج خونتي فيني يالحماره..نحن مب متفقين ناخذ خوان؟؟
حصه: ههههههههه هذي رمسه اول....المهم دخلي وسكري الباب بقولج سرر...
ويوم دخلت حصه الحجرة سكرت نورة باب غرفتها ويت...
نورة: شو هو السر..؟
حصه: عاد لاتنصدمين...تذكرين اللي خبرتج بسالفته قبل كم يوم..اللي شفته فبيت عمي...!!!
نورة: هيي..الي يرزف عدال خليفه...!!!
حصه: هو هذا اللي ياي يخطبني..اسمه سيف الشامسي...
بطلت نورة عيوونها من زود الصدمه...
نورة: جـــــــــــــــــــذااااااااااااااااااااااابه...! !!!!
حصه: ههههههههه والله العظيم...
نورة: يعني طيحتييييييييييييه من اول نظرة...اوووووووووش مب هينه بنت حمد ثرج اطيحين الشباب....
حصه: اوووص ويا هالويه تحيديني ماداني هالسوالف...تلقين امه شافتني في الملجه وعيبتها ويت تخطب...
نورة: لالا خلي عنج...هو اللي مطرشنها....
حصه: هزرج؟؟,... يعني معجب هاااا
نورة: اكيـــــــــــــد....تعالي ردوا عليهم خبر قوم ابويه؟
حصه: لا اظني بعدهم..يمكن المسا والا بعد المغرب امي ترمسهم ويحددون موعد للرياييل...
نورة: هيي..تمام... والله اختي وبتعرس....ياحيج ياحصيص...الله يوفقج ان شاء الله.
حصه: الجمييع ياربي....عقبااااااااااااالج ان شاء الله...
نورة: آآآآآآمين بس بعد سنه مب احين...
حصه: هههههه ياشين اللي يتشرط...
تم هالخبر بين العايله وبس..اما سيف من يوم الاثنين وهو من يشوف خليفه يتوتر... بس يستغرب يوم يشوفه مايظهر اي ردة فعل ..شكله مايدري..وكانت حالت سيف مختبصه ..ولين يوم الجمعه كان خلاص على اعصابه ويقول في خاطره اكيد رفضوا...لين احين وهم يفكرون ...!!...اكيد رفضووووني....انزين يقولون ويريحووني مب يخلوني جي افكر....اووفف شو هالحاله...؟!..انا شو ابا اخطب وابتلش...
وكان توه ياي من برااا الساعه عشر في الليل...وكانت امه في الصالة تترياه..يوم شافته مسكته ولوت عليه وهي مستااانسه وهو مب عارف شو السالفه وماله خلق اصلا...
سيف: الله يفرحج دوم ان شاء الله يامايا.....بلاج؟
ام سيف: مبرووووووك ياولدي...الف مبروووووووووك.....
فز قلبه سيف....على شو تبارك العيوز..؟؟؟
سيف: الله يبارك فيج بس على شووووو؟
ام سيف: يابويه اتصلت لي ام خالد اليوم... حرمه حمد الكتبي..وردت عليه خبر بخصوص موضوع الخطبه... والبنت موافقه واهلها كلهم موافقين ...
سيف حس ان عظامه صارت مطاط....ماقدر يتم واقف فيلس على اقرب كرسي وصل له...وهو قلبه خلاص بيطلع من صدره...
سيف: حلفي امااايه...؟؟....وافقووووا عليه؟؟؟ البنت موافقه..
ام سيف: هي والله ياولدي...من ساعتين ونص مرمستني امها..وقالت انها موافقه وكل شي...
سيف: الله يبشرج بالخييييييييييير ياويه الخير انتي.....والحين شووو؟؟
ام سيف: ماشي...حددوا يوم الاحد موعد للرياييل... سير انته واخوك سالم وعمامك وتكلموا بكل شي رسمي... بس المهم ان الموافقه يت...
تم سيف مستانس....شو مستانس..الا ميت من الفرحه.... معقووله ان ذيج البنت الوحييييييييده اللي دشت خاطره ومزاجه صارت
من نصيبه احين...!! مب قادر يصدق.... سار حجرته والبسمه على ويهه وهو يفكر انه خلاص صار خاطب... شعور حلووو..... بس تذكر شي خلى البسمه تختفي....من شوي مفارق خليفه...وهذا ماذكر اي شي عن هالموضوع...معقووله مايدري؟؟ والا مب مهتم....لالا مايظن..اكيد مايدري...ان شاء الله بس يصدق ظني ومايكون حاط البنت في خاطره وانا خطبتها وهو مايدري بعده بهالخطبه...الله يستر من ردة فعل خليفه...
يوم السبت وصل الخبر لعليااا...اللي عصبت واحتشرت انهم ماشاورووها في الموضوع... (انزين انتي شو يخصج يشاورونج بعد؟؟؟) ...المهم انها عصبت لانها اخر من يعلم وهي اختها العوده....بس رضت عقب وفرحت لاختها..وكانت يالسه في الصالة ويا عمتها ام فيصل وشيخه ..وكان الوقت عصر... وكانت صاده صوب شيخه وتظحك وتقولها..
عليا: البنات والله اشوفهن كلهن يخطفن مره وحده.....! الله يوفقهن..
دخل سعيد في هاللحظه وسمع كلامها...
سعيد: السلام عليكم...منو اللي خطف..؟؟
عليا: وعليكم السلام...اقول البنات كلهن قامن ينخطبن مره وحده...
يلس سعيد..وراسه مفترر... وقلبه مثل الطبل....
منو اللي انخطب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وبسبب الحاله اللي وصلها ويا نوره..قام يتوقع اي شي.....
سعيد: منو اللي انخطب...؟ تقصدين شيخه صح..؟؟ انتي ماكنتي هني يوم هي تنخطب...
قال هالكلام عشان يطمن نفسه...مستحيل نورة تنخطب لغيره....والله بيتخبل....
عليا: عنبووو يا سعيد.... جي مخبرني فيصل من اول مايوا هل دبي يخطبون شيخه...واعرف من زمااان...
حس سعيد بالمرض...شو حراق الاعصاب هذا...وبين على ملامحه هالشي.... وامه واخته انتبهن عليه..اما عليا امبونها تعرف من قبل...وتعمدت تلعب باعصاب سعيد..
سعيد: علـــــــــيــــــــــــا......منو اللي انخطب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ابتسمت عليا..
عليا: اختـــــــي....
سعيد: عندج اختين....
شوي وكان بياكلها من القهر....
عليا: هههههههههههه....بلاك لا تاكلني....
سعيد: عليا دخيل والديج رمسي...
ام فيصل: ويدي..؟؟؟ وشوووو هامنك انته من هالموضووع...
سعيد: امايه..سكتي عني...
عليا كسر خاطرها سعيد...لهالدرجه يعني يبا نوره..؟؟؟؟...حليلك ياسعيد الله يجعلها من نصيبك..
عليا: حصه حصه....هي اللي انخطبت...
سعيد بغا يموووت من الراحه...اسند ظهره على ظهر الكرسي بالقوو وهوياخذ نفس من كثر ماكان حابسنه بسبب التوتر...
شيخه: يالله يالله يالله....شو هالراحه هاي..؟؟ وليش يعني استانست يوم عرفت انها حصه...؟؟؟
سعيد: مالج خص... (التفت صوب عليا) .. مبروووك..الله يوفقها...منو خطبها؟؟..خليفه ؟؟؟ تحرك اخيرا؟؟
رفعت عليا حواجبها.... فظيعه هالفكره اللي ماخذنها الكل ان خليفه بياخذ حصه....!!
عليا: لا مب خليفه....يقولون واحد من ربعهم اسمه سيف الشامسي جان تعرفه...
سعيد: هييييييييييي...عرفته عرفته...ربيع خليفه.... وريال والنعم ماشاء الله...
ام فيصل : انته خل عنك هالسوالف كلها...خبرني ليش ارتحت يوم عرفت انها حصه....مب نوره...
سعيد: افاااا يامااايه... ماتحسين بولدج؟؟؟ دام حرمه اخويه واختي حاسات فيني انتي ماحسيتي؟؟؟؟ افاااااااا
ام فيصل: وابوي عليك بشوو احس بعد..؟؟
سعيد: الله يسلمج ..نورة.......... ممنــــــــــــوع....تسمعيني...ممنــــــــــــــــ ـــووووووع تنخطب لواحد غيري... من عشر سنين وانا انشّن عليها وابغيها.... ومااسمح لاي شخص انه يخرب عليه هالتخطيط... حتى نوروووه نفسها....
نش عنهم وطلع برا البيت وخلاهم فاجين حلوجهم من الدهشه..... شو هالثقه هاي..؟؟؟ المهم الله يعطيك على قد نيتك.... وبهالقنبله اللي عقها سعيد..صار كل البيت يعرف انه يبا نوره.....
في نفس هالوقت خليفه كان توه داش البيت وحصل امه وابوه وعنود وحرمه اخوه سلطان مريم...اللي كانوا عيالها يلعبون فباقي الصالة... وكلهم ساكتين..لانه ابوه يالس يتكلم في التيلفون...خليفه يوم شاف حرمه اخوه كان بيخطف عنهم وبيركب فوق يبدل ثيابه لانه مواعد عبدالله ايييهم البيت..وبالمره يخلي حرمه اخوه تاخذ راحتها فظيحه يقعد مجابل ..بس امه اشرت له وقالت له ايي ويقعد عدالها.... المهم يا ويلس... في الوقت اللي سكر فيه ابوه التيلفووون...
ومثل ماقلت لكم...الخبر ماكان انتشر بعده...
ام سلطان: هاا بو سلطان...شو يبا بو خالد؟؟
بو سلطان: بو خالد عازمنا باجر عالعشا عندهم في البيت انا وعيالي...وخصوصا خليفه...
خليفه: ليش يعني خصوصا انا....
بو سلطان: عشان الريال ربيعك اون...
خليفه: اي ريال؟؟
بو سلطان: سيف ربيعك....سيف الشامسي...
استغرب خليفه...شو ياب سيف عند بيت عمه..؟؟!!! شو السالفه....؟؟؟
خليفه: هيييي سيف.....بلاه؟؟؟
عنود اللي كانت يالسه عدال اخوها بالضبط...بعد ماكانت تدري... ام سلطان طبعا بما انها الوسيط درت من زمااان...اما بو سلطان فعرف اليوم الصبح... اما مريم...مالها خص بهالسوالف كلها..فما ادخلت...
بو سلطان: ماخبرك عبدالله..؟؟؟ وربيعك سيف بعد ماخبرك؟؟؟ عنبووووووووو امحق ربعه...
خليفه: ابووووويه شو السالفه خبرني...؟؟؟
بو سلطان: ياولدي سيف ربيعك خطب بنت عمك.... وباجر بيون الرياييل وبيرمسون بالموضوع رسمي...
انتفض قلب خليفه.....شو هذا اللي يسمعه....اي خطبه اي خرابيط؟؟؟ متى صار هذا كله وليييييييش؟؟؟؟
خليفه: اي بنت عم ابوويه..؟؟؟
بو سلطان: يعني بيوزوون الصغيره قبل العوده..!!!......حــــصــــــــة....













تتوقعون ردة فعل خليفه...؟؟؟؟
انا نفسي عجزت اني اوصفها....

----------


## Taka

خليفه عيونه كانت متعلقه بويه ابووه اللي كان يشرب قهوته وهو لاهي عن ردة فعله.... واحساسه كان عنيييف لدرجه انه كان يدور اي شي عشان يمسك فيه..وماحصل غير ايد عنوود اللي كانت عداله ..مسكها وهوس عليها قووووو....الامر اللي خلا عنود المصدومه بهالخبر.. تنتبه من صدمتها وتلاحظ اخوها.... وملامح ويهه...وانفاسه اللي ابدا مب مترتبه...وادركت وفلحظه وحده مشاعر اخوها ....وعلى طوووول خنقتها العبره وهوست هي بعد على ايد اخوها كانها تواسيه...
خليفه ماصدق الي يسمعه...مستحيل بعد هالتخطيط كله والتفكير وعوار الراس...حصه تنخطب؟؟؟ ومنو يخطبها..!!..ربيعي انا..؟؟ سيـــــــــــــــــف...؟؟؟؟؟؟..... وانااخر من يعلم..؟؟؟؟...احين انا كنت خايف من سعيد ذاك المسكين..وطلع التهديد كله من ربيعي انا...؟؟؟ سبحان الله كيف الايام تخوونك وانته ماتدريبها. مانخطبت الا يوم حطيت عيني عليها وحبيتها ؟؟؟.. ودارت به الدنيا وحس انه خلاص بيموووووت...حصه ظاعت...ظاااااااااعت...تاخرت وايد بخطبتها .......سحب ايده من ايد اخته وقال بصوت واطي لابوه
" ان شاء الله"
وهو ينش ويشل عمره وسار فوق...
سكر على عمره باب غرفته ويلس على شبريته... ومابغبي عليكم..خليفه دموعه نزلن من القهر والغيض..والحزن.. افكار وايد كانت ادور في باله وكلها مب زينه......رن تيلفونه كذا مره ولا رد عليه .كله كان عبدالله اللي يتصل...كان يترياه فبيتهم وخليفه تاخر....وكل مايتصل مايرد عليه...وهذاك عاد برووحه قلبه على ولد عمه من الاول وخاف انه صاير فيه شي.... اتصل على طول بعنووده...
عبدالله: مرحباا عيوني....شحالج؟
عنود: هلا والله عبادي..انا بخير شحالك الغالي؟؟؟
عبدالله: بخير الحمد لله... بلاه صوتج؟؟
عنود: ماااشي..صح مبرووك خطبه حصه...
فكر عبدالله لدقايق...قلبه مب مطمن..
عبدالله: الله يبارك فيج...درييتووووا؟؟
عنود: هي درينا من شوي..عمي كان يرمس ابوويه وخبره عن عزيمه باجر.. وابويه خبرنا..
عبدالله: هييي ياحيكم.... عنوووووودي وين خلوووف؟؟
رد عنود قلبها يعورها مره ثانيه على اخوها...
عنود: خليفه فحجرته.. من نص ساعه جي راكبلها ولا طلع منها...
عبدالله: في البيت يعني؟؟؟ شوبلاه اتصل له ولا يرد عليه..... !!..فيه شي..؟؟
احتارت عنود شو تخبره...شو تقوله..؟؟ والله خليفه كان يبا اختك وانخطبت احين؟؟؟
عنود: هممممم... خليفه... من سمع خبر حصه.... دخل حجرته وماطلع...
هذا اللي طلع منها...وخله يفهم اللي يفهمه... بطى عبدالله لين ماردعليها.... كان قلبه خلاص ينصهر...كان حاس...والله كان حاس...الله يسامحك يابوووويه جانك ماخليتني اساله من قبل....
عبدالله: عنود...انا بييكم احين... عشر دقايق وبوصل بيتكم....يالله باي
سكر عنها وطلع من الميلس على طووول لسيارته وسار صوب بيت عمه..اول ماوصل استقبلته عنود... وسوت له درب لحجرة خليفه...وعقب قالها تروح وتخليه اروحه يتفاهم مع خليفه...دق عليه الباب...
خليفه: منوووو؟؟؟
عبدالله: انا عبدالله...خلوف بطل الباب...
تظايق خليفه...ماكان وده يشوف حد في هاللحظه خصوصا حد يقرب لحصه..بس مهما كان ..غلاة عبدالله فقلبه اغلى من اخوانه...نش وبطل له الباب ورد يلس على الشبريه.. وحط ويهه بين كفوفه...وهو مساند يديه على الركب...
عبدالله سكر الباب وراه وهو يطالع ولد عمه .... شو هالحاله اللي هو فيها... كان يحس باليأس يطفح من خلايا جسم خليفه كله... لهالدرجه يعني..؟؟؟... الله يسامحنا جميعا يارب.... ظلمنا الريااال..... يا صوبه ويلس جدامه عالارض ..وسحب يديه عن ويهه...
عبدالله: خليفه...طالعني...شو بلاك؟؟؟
خليفه: ماشي..
عبدالله: خلوووف... شو ماشي عنبوو ماكد شفتك بهالحاله انا....
ابتسم خليفه بحزن...واطالع فعيون عبدالله كانه يعاتبه ....
خليفه: مبروك خطبة اختك ياعبدالله....
نش عبدالله من مكانه ويلس عداله.. وقلبه يعوره على خليفه...مسك خليفه من كتوفه وخلاه يصد صوبه...
عبدالله: خلوووف...والله اذا كنت تباها بفج خطبتها وبيوزك اياها... قبل مايستوي كل شي رسمي....
انصدم خليفه من رمسه ولد عمه....
خليفه: لعبة هي ياعبدالله..؟؟؟....الا تخطبون وتفجوون وتيوزون حد ثاني..؟؟؟ بعدين حتى لو كنت اباها..البنت ماتباني...والا ماوافقت...
عبدالله: البنت انا اروحي حاس انها ماكانت تباه..بس كلنا مدحناه لها والكل كان موافق عليه لانه صدق ماحصلنا عليه اي عيب..والبنت ماحصلت اي حل غير انها توافق ويانا...
خليفه: لا...
عبدالله: خلوووف.... والله اني كنت حاس انك تباها...وقلت لابويه هالرمسه ...بس قال لا هو يا يخطب ولا لمح لاي شخص انه يباها... وهي جدامه من سنين ومارمس عليها...ووصاني ماقول لاي شخص عن سالفه الخطبه الا يوم تكون رسمية ....شو تباني اسوي..
خليفه: عمي صح كلامه....لا انا رمست عليها ولا لمحت لاي شخص اني اباها....
عبدالله: بس انته تباها ...
خليفه: اباااااهاااا ...يعلني الموووووووووت اني اباها...بس خلاص عبود ماشي فايده احين....البنت راحت في حال سبيلها وياها نصيبها وخلصنا....ممكن تسد السالفه احين..؟؟؟؟
سكت عبدالله وهو شوي وبيصيح... هو مجرد فكره ان عنود تكون لاي شخص ثاني تخبلبه..كيف عيل شعور خليفه..؟؟؟؟؟....الله يعينك ياولد عمي ...
خليفه: واباك توعدني هالرمسه ماتطلع لاي شخص ..حتى انته نفسك انسااااها...هذا اذا كنت تعزني وتبا مصلحتي ومصلحة اختك...
عبدالله: ولا يهمك ياخليفه....
بس عبدالله مارام يتحمل ...ولوا على ولد عمه وهو متاثر اشد التاثيير....
عبدالله:...... آسف...والله آسف خلوووف اسمحلي...
ابتعد خليفه عنه وهو يبتسم له فويهه عشان يطمنه شوي..
خليفه: على شو آسف.؟؟..مب ذنبك... هذا النصيب وصار.... قم خلنا نطلع والله ظجت...
طلع خليفه وعبدالله وداروا في الشوارع...خليفه كان يتظاهر بانه ماشي صار...كان يسولف عادي بس عبدالله هو اللي كان مظايق وزعلان.... وكله يحط اللوم على نفسه...ليتني رمست....ليتني سالته ولا سمعت رمسة ابويه.... زين احين ظيعت على خليفه وعلى حصه..؟؟؟...الله يسامح اللي كان السبب...وبعد فتره ساله..
عبدالله: ماظني بتحظر باجر صح.؟؟
خليفه: همممممم بحظر...عمي طالبني مخصوص لانه الريال ربيعي... وبعدين خطبه ربيعي على بنت عمي ماتباني احظر وياكم؟؟؟... اوه صح هذا بعد مادقيت له ابارك له...
عبدالله قلبه يحترق وخليفه اخسسس عنه بس مايبا يبين اي شي لاي حد... ولازم يتقبل واقع ان حصه خلاص مب له ولا بتكون له... مسك تيلفونه واتصل على سيف...
سيف: هلاااااااااا والله ومرحباااااااا...
خليفه: مرحبااااا سواااااااااف شحالك؟؟
سيف: بخيييييييير الحمد لله شحالك انته..؟؟
خليفه: اشقح...
سيف: هااااا.... وين داركم...؟
خليفه: والله ندور في الشوارع.... متصلبك ابارك لك عالخطبه...شو عليييييييك ...ثرك يوم تقولي قريب كنت منشن على بنت عمي..؟؟؟
عبدالله من سمع خليفه يرمس وقف سيارته فواحد من الباركنغات القريبه....خلاص مايقدر يتحمل...اذا تم يسوق اكيد بيسوي حادث ....كيف خليفه يتكلم بكل هالبرووووود ويا سيف؟؟؟ ... ماقوى قلبك ياخليفه...
سيف: ههههههههه اسكت ويا هالويه ولا اطلع هالرمسه لحد لا يفركشوولنا السالفه...
خليفه: هههههه لا بيفركشوون ولا شي ولا بيحصلون اخير عنك...مبرووك مبروووك تستاهل والله..
اطمن سيف من فرحه خليفه له...يعني مب حاط في خاطره..؟؟ الحمد لله هذا اهم شي في الموضوع...بس بعد كان خاطره يساله ويتاكد بشكل قاطع...والا مابيسامح عمره ابد اذا تم متشكك بهالموضوع...
سيف: الله يبارك لك ان شاء الله وعقبااالك.... بس صدق صدق خلوووف.. بسالك سؤال متخوف منه من زماااان..واباك اجاوبني بصراحه.... البنت ماكانت فخاطرك؟؟
ابتسم خليفه بسخرية...ماكانت في خاطري؟؟؟؟؟ الا كانت وبتم فقلبي ودمي بعد.... ليتك تدري....
خليفه: ههههههه لو في خاطري ماخليتها لك لين احين ويا هالراس....لا تحط هالموضوع فبالك موليه...
استانس سيف من خاطره.... وعبدالله...اختنق ونزل من السياره...لين مايخلص خليفه رمسته..... كان شاك ان خليفه مابيقدر يتحمل يواجه كل هالامور اللي تتعلق بخطبه حصه....لكن طلع جامد وصامد مثل اليبل...ولا مبين عليه ...بس الظاهر ان عبدالله هو اللي مابيتحمل هالسوالف كلها....مب خليفه... والحمد لله ان السفر مقرب...بيسافر خليفه وبيبتعد عن هالجو كله سنه.....وفي سنه يقدر ينسى...ان شاء الله ينسى...


-----------------------------

----------


## Taka

الجزء الثامن عشر

ادري زعلتكم وقطعت قلوبكم بسبب سالفه خليفه... واتمنى ماتكرهووني...لكن هذا اللي صار... بالاحد الصبح راح خليفه وحجز لنفسه ولولد عمه تذاكر ليوم الثلاثاء... والمسا حظر مع اخوانه وابوه... ومزح مع الكل وتظاهر انه ماشي مستوي عليه...ونجح بطريقه مااا..انه يوصل هالفكره للكل..بان خليفه مب مهتم...والسالفه عادي عنده وفرحان لربيعه وبنت عمه.. لكن بينه وبين نفسه...ويوم كان يرجع لغرفته..كان العذاب يقطعه مثل السجاجين...ودمه يفوووور بعرووقه يوم يتخيل انها ظاعت منه عشان ياخذها ربيعه..وخليفه انسان ديّن...ويعرف ان هذا هو النصيب..واللي الله كاتبنه...لكن قلبه تم يرفض هالفكره...اللي كان متشبث بفكره ان حصه..حقه هو...ومب لاي حد غيره...بس لازم يتقبل الواقع عاجلا ام آجلا... وحمد ربه انه سفره بعد يومين...ولاول مره يستانس انه بيبتعد عن اهله وبيسااااافر...
حصه بدت تتقبل الفكره... كانت تعيد وتزيد في فلم الرزفه..وتحاول تطبع ويهه هو بدال ويه خليفه اللي منطبع من سنين... وماكانت تملك غير انها تتدعى ان الله يوفقها اذا كان هذا نصيبها واللي الله كاتبه لها... واذا ماكان هذا نصيبها..مابتتسهل كل الامووور لهالخطبه بهالشكل... الله كريم...
سيف بكل بساطه ماكانت الدنيا سايعتنه من فرحته... اتفق مع اهل حصه على كل شي ... وحصه خلاص خطيبته رسمي...وكان ماخذ وعد على نفسه بانه يسعدها قد مايقدر....والله يعطي كل انسان على قد نيته...
عبدالله كان يتظاهر بالفرح لاخته...كان يعرف انها بحاجه ان يكلمها اي شخص قريب من خطيبها عن هالريل اللي ماتعرف عنه شي...وبطبيعه الحال كان هو هذا الشخص...وخبرها بكل اللي يعرفه عن سيف...وعن بعض المواقف....عشان تحس انه انسان صدقي مب مجرد فكره.... لكن بينه وبين نفسه كان الذنب يقطعه... ولو انه هو ماله خص..بس كان يحس بالعكس... وكان يتهرب من كل هالسوالف عن الخطبه مع عنوووود...ويحاول يعوضها في هالايام القليله عن سنه كامله من الغياب بيغيبه عنها....
نورة..صح كانت فرحانه لخطبه اختها...بس في نفس الوقت خايفه.... احين انا صرت فويه المدفع....وماتم غيري ينخطب.... ياويلي اخاف ايووني عرب يخطبوني انا بعد ومااحصل غير اني اوافق مثل حصه...صح هي متزاعله ويا سعيد ومنصدمه فيه... لكن كان عندها شعور غريب بان الامور بتتصلح ..وحتى لو ماتصلحت... من ايام مراهقتها وهي تحلم ان زوجها بيكون سعيد وبس...ومحد غيرره...ولين مايعرس حظرته..هي مابتعرس...وعلى طول خبرت امها بانهم مايعرضووولها اي معرس لين ماتتخرج....ويكون هالشي معلووم عند الكل انها مابتعرس الا بعد التخرج...
سعيد نفس حالة نورة...خايف.... لكن مع ذلك حس ان الايدار اللي كان مسوي حاجز بينه وبين خطبه نوره خلاص انزااح.... براااااايها اذا هي زعلانه بالطقاق.... المهم انه بيروح يخطبها بما ان ختها خلاص انخطبت وماتم غيرها....ياسلااااااااام من سنين وانا اتريا هاللحظه.... لكن صبر...!!!... هو لين الحين مايدري شو هالفكره اللي مب زينه اللي ماخذتنها نوره عنه... يخاف انها كبيره بحيث ترفضه نوره....تسويها...مينونه طول عمرها.... لالالالا....لازم يحل الموضوع هذا باسرع فرصه ....ويشيل سوء التفاهم هذا...ويتفقون من اول ويديد انهم بيكونون لبعض نفس ماكانوا قبل..... يالله شكثر متوله على ذيج الايام ...يوم كانت نورة تشوفه كانها ماتشوف حد غيره بالغرفه....وتقوله بعيونها كلام وكلااااااااام ماينوصف....
حمدان...يوم درى بخطبه حصه فرح لها... وبارك لها يوم شافها ... وهو انسان عايش حياته ولحظاته ومايفكر بالمستقبل وشو بيصير....عشان جي ماستغرب فكره ان حصه تكون لواحد غير اخوووه... وتاقلم مع الفكره بسرعه...وكان يالس وياها هي ونوره في الصالة في الليل يوم نش عنهم الشايب ودخل يرقد... الشايب متعود على وجود حمدان فبيتهم... وخذ المساله بشكل عادي.... وكان حمدان ملتهي عن البنات ويطالع التلفزيوون... وحصه ونوره يتصاصرن عليه ويتفقن انهن بيسالنه عن سالفته ويا فطوم الحين بما انه الفرصه سانحه...
حصه: احمممم..اقول حمدان....!!
حمدان مازحزح عيونه عن التلفزيووون
حمدان: نعم....!!
حصه: نعم الله عليييك يابني.... اقوووووول..تذكرهم هل الشارجه اللي كانوا عندنا فملجه عبدالله.؟؟؟
الحين انتبه لها عدل.... شووو بلاهم هل الطوول والجمال؟؟ خير ان شاء الله...
حمدان: هي..بلاهم..؟؟؟؟
حصه: احمم... مافيهم غير كل خير...بس بغيت اتخبرك...يوم يبت فساتينا البيت..شو استوى؟؟
ابتسم حمدان ورد صد صوب التلفزيوون..
حمدان: ماستوى شي...
نورة: يالله عاد حمدانوووه..استوى شي ..خبرنا..
حمدان: حصلت بنت عطيتها الكيسه وسرت...
وهو كان عاطنهن ظهره ويطالع التلفزيون وهن وراه مايشوفن ويهه...
حصه: بس هي قالت كلام غير هذا....
حمدان: شوو قالت؟
نورة: قالت عنك قليل ادب وماتستحي على ويهك....
حمدان كان بينقع من الظحك... بس كتم الظحكه وهو يسكر حلجه عدل عشان ماتطلع الظحكه...
حمدان: ............. تتبلى علي..!
نوره طفح الكيل عندها.....نشت من مكانها ويلست جدامه مجابلتنه ومغطيه عنه التلفزيوون...
نورة: مب علينا هالكلام...نعرفها حركاتك...شو مسوي بالبنت..
حمدان: ماسويتبها شي ياوجه النحس....خوزي عني خليني اشوف..
غياظا فيه..نشت نورة وبندت التلفزيووون....
حصه: لا صدق صدق حمدان..يالله قول شو صار..
حمدان: اوووفف.... اول قولن لي شو اسمها...؟؟؟
نورة: ايوه ايوه...طلع الاهتمام....الله يسلمك هذي بنت خالي..واسمها فاطمه...
حمدان: اهااااااااا...
حصه: يالله عاد شو صار...
حمدان: ماصار شي..دخلت وحصلتها ويا عيال عليا..سلمت عليها وسالتها منو انتي قالت لي بنت هلال السويدي..يمكن غلستبها شويه ماذكر...بس ماقليت ادبي يعني ........يمكن شوي مصختها بس مب لهالدرجه ... عطيتها الكيس وطلعت..
اطالعن نورة وحصه فويوه بعض.... لا السالفه فيها اكثر من جي والا مابتعق على راسه كل ذاك السب...
نورة: نعرفها نحن غلاستك.... البنت ماخلت كلمه ماعقتها عليك من زود قهرها...
حمدان: هههههههههههههههههههههههاي....مشكلتها هذي....
حصه: شفت ويهها؟؟؟
حمدان: هي شفته يوم دخلت بس عقب تغشت عني...
حصه: حلوه..؟؟؟
حمدان: ......... شيــــــــنـــــــــة....
نورة: ههههههههههههههاي....حمدان...سمعت بالمثل القائل.... اللي يسبّك يحبّك...؟؟؟!!!
حمدان: الصراحه الا من عندج سمعته..ومالت عليج انتي وامثالج........ بعدين انا ماسبيتها...انا قلت امر واقع...
حصه: هههههههههههههه طالعي عيونه...!!..والله انك تجذب... شفتها وعيبتك والا مابتم اطالعنا في الحوش جي يوم الجمعه الظهر....
حمدان: هههههههههههههههههه فارجن انزين...والا انا بفارج..قومن عني بسير..
حصه: وين ايلس ماسولفنا وياك..
حمدان: يبالي ارقد وايد لاني باجر بوصل خليفه وعبدالله مطار دبي...يالله تامرني بشي؟
نورة + حصه: سلامت راسك....
حمدان: تصبحن على خير...فمان الله..

وطلع عنهن ساير صوب البيت....

----------


## Taka

من طلوع فجر يوم الثلاثاء وعنود فاتحه مناحه وماوقفت.... عبدالله بيسافر اليوم..واخوها بيسافر اليوم..وبتخلص وناسة هالشهرين... موعد سفرهم كان الساعه 10 في الليل..بس لازم يطلعون من العين بعد صلاة المغرب على طول...وعبدالله واعدنها انه بيمر عليها بعد صلاة العصر عشان يسلم عليها...
خليفه من الصبح يمر على ربعه ويسلم عليهم واحد واحد ونفس الشي عبدالله.. بس يوم وصل السلام عند سيف..تاخروا وياه اكثر..عبدالله يوصيه على كل شي بما انه خلاص نسيبهم...وخليفه...سيف ربيعه وايد وطبيعي انه يطول بالسلام..ولو انه قلبه يحترق بسببه من هالخيانه الغير مقصووده والغير متوقعه بعد...!!.ويوم وصل الوقت الظهر.كل حد راح بيته يتغدى ويا اهله.. بعد الغدا طلع خليفه صوب بيت عمه عشان يسلم عليهم .. وتيمعوا كلهم في الميلس يسولفون وياه لين اذان العصر.. وكان الشايب راقد فترة الظهر عشان جي ترياه خليفه لين مانش وسلم عليه عقب دخل البيت عشان يسلم على حرمه عمه واخته ميره ونورة.......وطبعا حصه بعد....لانه لين الحين ماباركلها عالخطبه...
دخل عبدالله ويا خليفه البيت عشان يخبرهم ايون يسلمون عليه...وخلاه في الصالة يالس مع امه واخته...وركب هو ساير صوب خواته...عبدالله كانت نيته يسلم عليهم احين لانه بيروح ويا خليفه بيتهم وبيسلم عليهم وبيقعد مع عنود ساعه ونص ومن هناك على طول بيطلعون مع حمدان صوب دبي... عشان جي ركب وسلم على خواته اللي كل وحده ماسكه عمرها عن تصيح وكلهن يوصن وهو بعد يوصي وياهن...وعقب قالهن ينزلن عشان خليفه يبا يسلم عليهن.... ونزل عبدالله وتابعتنه نوره..حصه كانت لابسه بجامه نوم وقالت انها بتغير ثيابها وبتنزل... عبدالله دخل على امه اللي كانت تصيح وسلم عليها وعلى حرمه اخوه ميره..وخليفه سلم ولو بشكل رسمي على نوره ووصاها على اخته عنود...
المهم خلصت السلامات وحصه بعدها مانزلت....وخليفه قلبه يدق بالقووو...اذا كان يقدر يخدع الكل برده فعله تجاه خطبه حصه....لازم يخدعها هي بعد...بس يوم تاخرت شافها فرصه...عبدالله كان طلع صوب بيت اخوه ناصر عشان يسلم على حرمه اخووه بعد اللي ماطلعت من بيتها ويحب العيال... وخليفه تم اروحه..صد صوب نوره وقالها.
خليفه: تاخر الوقت... وحصه مانزلت..انا بلحق عبدالله وانتي سلمي عليها وباركيلها عالخطبه...وو....
وقاطعته حصه وهي تنزل من الدري تبتسم..
حصه: افااااااااااا ياخليفه...بتسافر بدون ماتسلم عليه..؟؟؟
انتفض قلب خليفه بقوووو..... ياترا يتخيل والا صدق زاد جمالها من بعد خطبتها..؟؟؟؟... تظاهر خليفه بالابتسام...ومسك نفسه واعصابه...دقايق لاغير...دقايق بس تحمل ياخليفه وعقب بتطلع نهائيا من حياتها...
خليفه: افا عليج.. من الصبح اتريا انا بس انتي تاخرتي...
حصه: السموحه منك..بدلت ثيابي وصليت العصر....هااااه...اممممره مروح..؟؟
خليفه: ان شاء الله.... ومبرووك ياحصه عالخطبه.... اختيارج ممتاز...سيف ريال ماينعاب...
حصه: الله يبارك فيك...وهذي دعوتك انته يوم عطيتك الدفتر اللي وقعت عليه عنود على وثيقه الزواج يوم الملجه...وقلت لي عقباااالج...امره ماواحيت الا وانخطبت...
بان الحزن على بسمه خليفه غصبن عنه.....ياللـــــــــه....صدق انج ماوحيتي.....ماكنت ادري ان هالدعوى بترتد بشكل عكسي عليه....وان البنت صدق بييها نصيبها لكن طلعت مب انا هذا النصيب....
خليفه: شفتي عاد كيف... اخاف اقول حق نوره احين عقبالج وتنخطب بعد يومين..
نورة: لالااااااااااا دخيلك لاتقووولها....ماريد اعرس احين...
ظحكت حصه عليها وخليفه ابتسم..
خليفه: خلاص عيل مب قايل...المهم شي في خواطركم عليه..؟؟؟ بروح تاخر الوقت...
حصه: سلاااامتك..وتروح وترد بالسلامه ان شاء الله...وشد حيلك وتخرج بمعدل ممتاااز...
خليفه: لا توصين حريص..... المهم سامحووونا...وانتن ديرن بالكن على عماركن....وانتي حصه اذا عرستي ونحن متغربين مبروووك من احين..
حصه: اطمن...مابعرس قبل عرس عبدالله.....
سكت خليفه وماقال شي....يعني بنجبر احظر العرس..؟؟؟؟ الله يعيني يارب....
خليفه: على خير ان شاء الله... فمان الله..
نوره+ حصه: الله وياك يارب..
وروح خليفه عنهن وطلع ويا عبدالله اللي شال الشنط واغراضه وحطهن في سيارة خليفه...وروحوا صوب بيت محمد الكتبي...
في بيت بو سلطان كان خليفه يالس ويا اخوانه وامه وابوه...اماعنود فخلووها مع عبدالله في الميلس الصغير... وهذي بروحها مب رايمه اطالع في ويه عبدالله عن تنبق بالصياح...مع ان عبدالله حاول وياها انها تندمج وياه بالسوالف وتنسى شوي سالفه السفر بس ماااااااااااافيه امل...البنت خلاص مب متحمله سالفه السفر هذي...بعد ماتعودت على ريلها بشكل كبيير وماتقدر تفارقه... كان الوقت يمر وعبدالله بعده ماشبع من عنود ومب قادر يهديها...مايقدر يخليها على هالحال ويسافر....كان يالس عدالها وهي حاطه ويهها بين كفوفها وتصيح بصمت.... مد ايده وحطها حوالي كتووفها وضمها بشكل خفيف لصدره.... اسندت عنود راسها على صدر عبدالله ودموعها اربع اربع.... وشهقاتها تقطع القلب....
عبدالله: بس ياعمري لا تصيحين....هي كلها سنه على بعضها.. وبتمر مثل البرق...
عنود:................................
عبدالله: عنوود... لا تخليني اسافر وانا زعلان....
عنود: .................................
عبدالله قال في خاطره ماينفع وياها العتاب هذي...لازم اظحكها... مسكها وبعدها عنه بحيث يقدر يشوف ويهها...
عبدالله: بسم الله طالع الويه.... والله بصورج بتيلفوني عشان اظحك عليج في امريكا...
ومسك تيلفونه ويسوي عمره بيصورها..دزت عنود ايده وهي منقهره...متفيج هذا بعد... انا اصيح عشانه وهو يظحك عليه...
عنود: خسك الله يالسبال....قم ماريد اشوفك...روح ساااااااااافر...
وتمت تظربه بشكل خفيف على اي مكان وصلت له وهو يظحك عليها... وفعلا لقط لها صوره وهي معصبه وخزنها...
عبدالله: فديييتج والله... انزين صوريني انتي بعد... ماعندج صوره لي..والا ماتبين...
يوم ماعطته ويه ..مسك تيلفونها..
عبدالله: خلاص انا بصور عمري...ادري انج بتندمين لانج ماصورتيني...
مسك تيلفونها وصور عمره.. وكانت الصوره شكلها غلط وتنقع من الظحك...يوم راواها الصوره تمت تظحك عليه...
عنود: ههههههه...مالت على هالويه...والله انك متفيج...
عبدالله: تحبيني والا لا..؟؟؟
عنود: مابقــــــــــوووول...!!!
عبدالله: بسافر بعد شوي...ومابتقوليلي اذا تحبيني او لا..؟؟
عنود: كيفك سافر...مب قايله شي...
طالع عبدالله ساعته وفعلا حصل ان الوقت مر وماتم شي..خلاص لازم يروحون احينه لانه بعد شوي بياذن المغرب...
عبدالله: خلاص عيل انا بقوووم...ماشي وقت...
وردت عنود تصيح...
عبدالله: شي في خاطرج؟؟
عنود: .........لااا.........
نش عبدالله وهو يدري انها معصبه وماتعني اللي تقوله..يعرف انها بتلحقه بعد شوي تسلم عليه مثل ماهو مفترض...!!! ...
عبدالله: خلاص عيل فمان الله...
ومشى شويه ويوم وصل عند الباب..
عنود: عبــــدالـــــلــــــــــه...!!!
وقف عبدلله واول ما التفت صوبها الا بقنبله اطيح بين يديه هزت توازنه .....تمسكت فيه عنود ولوت عليه بقوو وهي تصيح وتصيح... وهو ماقدر يسوي شي غير انه يلوي عليها هو بعد... انا اروحي متعذب من هالفراق ..تزيدين عليه بعد..؟؟!!!...
عبدالله: عنووود... لا تصيحيني وياج...فظيييحه اقعد اصيح...!!..
عنود: جذي تخليني ياحمااار..؟؟؟ سنه كامله تفارقني..؟؟ اهون عليك.؟؟
عبدالله: ياعمري والله ماتهونين...بس لازم اكمل دراستي..وانا مب اني بقطعج موليه ..بتصلبج يوميا وواعدنج بهالشي ليش ماتصدقيني...؟؟؟
عنود: غيــــر يوم تكون هني في البلاد عبووود....
عبدالله: بتمر الايام بدون ماتحسين....وانتي بتنشغلين بتجهيزات العرس وغيره... ادعيلي عنوود اني اتوفق بدراستي ...
ابتعدت عنه عنود... بس كانت بعدها ماسكه يديه...او هو اللي متمسك فيها..!!!...والله ماتعرف...
عنود: الله يوفقك يارب وترد لي سالم....
عبدالله: مب عايبنج عبدالله,...؟؟ تبيني اغيره هناك سالم وارد..؟؟
ظحكت عنود ..
عنود: لا تنكت يالخسف.... مب وقته احين تنكت...
ظحك عبدالله بعد...بس خلاص احين يسمع الاذان وماشي وقت لازم يروح..
عبدالله: مضطر اروح غناتي...ديري بالج على نفسج عدل ماوصيج....تامريني بشي..؟؟
عنود: دير بالك على نفسك انته بعد....ومابا غير سلامتك وانك ماتنساني...تروح وترد بالسلامه يارب...
عبدالله: انسى حرمتي..؟؟ افا عليج....
تقرب منها وباسها على الجبين....
عبدالله: انتي تمشين في دمي مب بس حرمتي....عنود لااطلعين وياي..خلج هني لين ماروح....اذا شفتج مره ثانيه ماظني اتحمل ...
هزت عنود راسها وهي تغالب دمووعها كانها تقولها "انزين".....
عبدالله: فمان الله حبيبتي...
طلع عنها قبل حتى مايسمع ردها.. وسلم على الباقي من بيت عمه وسار يصلي المغرب وبعدها رد وركب مع خليفه وحمدان وتوكلوا صوب دبي...

----------


## Taka

في الدرب كانوا يسولفون شوي...ويسكتون اكثر.. وكل حد في خاطره اشياء يفكر فيها... بس يوم وصلوا دبي.. وكانت توها الساعه 8 ونص..احتشر عبدالله وهو يتذكر عليا وقوم خاله ماسلم عليهم...واصر عليهم انهم يسيرون الشارجه اول ويسلمون بعدين يردون دبي صوب المطار...خليفه وحمدان احتراما لمشاعر عبدالله ماقالوا شي...اهله لازم بيسلم عليهم دامه قريب...وقعد عبدالله يدلي حمدان الدرب...وهذا يحفظ كل تفصيل وكل شارع....شو علييه...بيسير بيت الطويله الحلوه.... وبيشوف وين عايشه..ياسلااااااااام...
اول ماوصلوا ..قالوا لعبدالله انهم مابينزلون وبيتريونه في السياره بس هو اصر عليهم انهم يدشون الميلس... وكان بها..نزلوا كلهم ودقوا الباب.. فتحت لهم البشكاره ويوم سالها عبدالله وين سعيد..؟؟... قالت له انه داخل البيت وبتزقره...المهم دخلوا الميلس وعبدالله يعتبر نفسه من اهل البيت...بعد شوي ياهم سعيد وهو يرحب بهم ويسلم عليهم...قاله عبدالله انهم بيسافرون بعد شوي ومستعيلين ويبا يسلم على الاهل...وعليا.. دخل سعيد البيت مره ثانيه وزقر له عليا وياب هلال وياه ...فيصل وابوه ماكانوا موجودين في البيت..وهالشي ظايق عبدالله لانه كان خاطره يسلم عليهم بعد... تعلقت عليا باخوها تلوي عليه وتوصيه على عمره وسلمت على خليفه بعد.. وبعد ماخلصوا السلامات عرض عليهم سعيد انه يسير وياهم المطار ..وعبدالله رحب بهالفكره... سعيد قال انه بيلحقهم بسيارته بس حمدان قال لا..وانه مستعد يوصل سعيد مره ثانيه للبيت...عرض هالفكره عمدا لانه لين الحين ماشاف البنت..ويمكن يوم يرجع تسمح له الفرصه انه يشوفها...
على هالحال طلعوا من البيت بعد ماسلم عبدالله على الكل فبيت خاله..ووصى اللي شافهم يسلمون على اللي ماشافهم...وروحوا صوب المطار...خلصوا الاجراءات وركبوا الطياره وكل حد شايل هم كانه وزنه يبل...غصبن عنهم..بلادهم وفيها حبايبهم مايبون يفارقونهم...لكن غصبن عليهم...
في الطياره ..وقبل مااطير..تلاحق عبدالله عمره ومسك تيلفونه...وطرش مسج لعنوووده...
< انا احين في الطياره وبعد شوي بغلق تيلفوني...حبيت اقولج اني احبج ...واقولج بعد بسج من الصياح..>
كانت عنود فعلا تصيح في غرفتها...وزعلانه العشا وماتباه...ويوم سمعت المسج فكرت انها اطنش..بس يوم شافتها من عند عبدالله ماتت من وناستها..
< انا بعد احبك والله...وتوصل بالسلامه يارب...اول ماتوصل بليز بلغني..بتريا رد منك>
< فديتج...بخبرج اكيد اول مااوصل...بغلق تيلفوني احين...فمان الله عنودي>
واغلق تيلفونه وهو على الاقل مطمن شوي ..
وطارت الطياره شاله خليفه وعبدالله فيها... سايرين صوب بلاد النحس....امريكا...
حمدان وسعيد كانوا في الطريج صوب بيت سعيد...وهم يسولفون عادي كانهم ربع من سنين.... ويوم وصل حمدان البيت...حلف عليه سعيد انه يدخل ويتعشا... حاول حمدان انه يتمنع ويرفض لكن ماقدر لسعيد حيله...واول مادخل البيت طاحت عينه على فاطمه اللي كانت يالسه في الحوش بلا شيله ولامه شعرها اي كلام ورا راسها وتقرا مجله... احمر ويه سعيد من الظيجه... وفطوم اول ماشافت سعيد ووياه كندوره بيظا غير معرووفه الملامح نشت بسرعه وشردت داخل البيت بلمح البصر... حمدان فز قلبه.... وتراه وقح عشان جي مانزل عينه اول ماشافها.... هو اصلا ماصدق يشوفها..بس يوم حس ان سعيد بيلتفت صوبه نزل راسه وسوا عمره يلعب بتيلفونه من الصبح عشان يحسسه انه ماشاف اخته وبالتالي يريحه شوي من هالاحراج... وهذا اللي صار... دخله سعيد الميلس وسار صوب البيت...
سعيد: فطوووووووووووووووم...!!..فطووووووم ويهد...
ومحد غيرها كان يالس في الصاله وهي متوتره...وتعرف انها بتحصل هزبه...
فطوم: هااا انا هني...
دخل عليها الصالة...وحط ايديه على خاصرته...
سعيد: مسودة الويه...عنبووو ذاك الطول لج..انتي من متى تيلسين في الحوش بلا شيله هاااااااااا..؟؟؟
فطوم: كل يوم ايلس في الحوش ...وانا اصلا مالبس شيله فبيتنا....وانته اللي من متى ادخل علينا رياييل بدون ماتخبرنا اول..؟؟؟؟
سعيد: عنبوو هاللسان لج ...لسانج اطول عنج...قومي ذلفي المطبخ حطيلنا عشا انا والريال...
فطوم: تعشينا حبيبي....خلص العشا...
سعيد: فطوم بصفعج...تصرفي ..سوي اي شي خفايف اي شي... المهم عشااا.... الريال وراه درب للعين ماريد أ أخره وايد...
فطوم: من هل العين بعد..؟؟؟؟ منو من اهل العين..؟؟
سعيد: اووووففف...حمدان ولد عم عبدالله....ارتحتي؟ خلصتي تحقيقج؟؟ ممكن تذلفين المطبخ وتسوين عشا عالسريع اذا ماعندج مانع يعني...
خلاها وروح عنها صوب الميلس وهو معصب....فطوم انعفس ويهها..... اهلا اهلا....!!.... احين انا...انهزب...واتشرشح...واسير نص الليل المطابخ واسوي عشا....عشان هالخسف حمدان..؟؟؟؟
كان خاطرها ماتقوم....بس حكم القوي عالظعيف...نشت وسوت اللي قدرت تسويه وجهزت العصير ..وشلت صينية العشا وحطتها جدام باب الميلس... دقت الباب دقتين وشردت مره ثانيه للبيت... بطل سعيد الباب وشاف العشا..شله ورد دخل الميلس تعشا هو وحمدان...وترخص منه حمدان عقب وشكره وايد عالعشا ...وخذ رقمه بعد....وعقب توكل للعين..وهو مستانس....صح هي ثانيه وحده بس اللي شافها فيها...بس المهم شافها....واليايات اكثر ان شاء الله...
-----------------------

----------


## Taka

الجزء التاسع عشر

يوم الخميس من نفس اسبوع سفر عبدالله وخليفه.. كانوا هل سيف الشامسي معزومين عالعشا فبيت حمد الكتبي.....وحصه من العصر مرتبشه...اطبخ وتعدل..ونورة تساعدها.... ويوم اذن المغرب بس فظت لعمرها وهي كلها توتر... اليوم اول مره بتشوف عمتها واهلها اليداد..لانها يوم شافتهم اول مره ماهتمت ولا عرفتهم.... وكانت تسحي شعرها اللي ماحصل يتشربك الا اليوم يوم اقتحمت نورة عليها الحجره..
نورة: حصيييييييييييص..شو تسوين يالبقره..تعالي..
ويتها طيراااان وسحبتها من ايدها للدريشه وحصه مب عارفه شو السالفه... درايش البيت كانت عاكسه.. في النهار اللي داخل يشوف اللي برا...واللي برا مايشوف اللي داخل...لكن من تغيب الشمس...ينعكس الوضع.. ويوم وقفن جدام الدريشه ماجابلن غير عمارهن... عصبت حصه وابتعدت عن الدريشه..
حصه: خبله انتي تبينهم يشوفونا..؟؟؟
فتحت نورة الدريشه شوي...
نورة: قسم بالله بيفوووتج ترا... ريلج برااا يسلم على اخواني... تعالي بسرعه ...بسرعه....افااااااااااا دخلواا ..فاتج...
حصه: لاحقين على شوفة هالريل.....
وردت تسحي شعرها.. ونوره كانت بعدها عن الدريشه...وردت تصرخ مره ثانيه ...
نورة: حصووووووووووه والله تييين...رد طلع....هيي اثره زاقر امه.... تعالي بسرعه بسرعه...
غصبن عنها حصه حست بريولها تسير صوب نورة....وفتحت نوره الدريشه اكثر عشان حصه تقدر تشوف وياها... في اللحظه اللي عطا سيف امه ظرف... خذته الام وردت تدخل البيت ..اما سيف فتم واقف مكانه...
نورة: طالعي...احلى على الطبيعه تبين الصدق..وياسلام متكشخ.... ملامحه وايد هادية..
حصه: هب عيون عليج فصفصتي الريال..... وبعدين قصري حسج بيسمعج................ هذا شو موقفنه..؟؟؟ شو يسوي..؟؟؟
نورة: شو عرفني..شكله سرحاااان....والا حد يرمسه من عند باب بيتنا....
والي مايعرفنه ان سيف واقف لانه سمع صوت الدريشه وهي تنفتح... ووقف مكانه عشان يتاكد....وسمع حسووس تتهامس... وما استغرب....اكيد هاي حصه واقفه في وحده من الدرايش اطالعني..وهالحركه معروووفه.... في هاللحظه فاجاهن ورفع عينه لمصدر الصوت.... وبغا يموت من الظحك يوم شافهن يسكرن الستارة بسرعه ويندسن... طبعا ماعرف اي وحده منهن هي حصه... اكيد الثانيه اختها لانهم خبروه ان عندها اخت اصغر عنها بسنه.....هز راسه سيف وهو يظحك ...زين اني مطرشلها صوره عشان تشبع من الشوف.... حليلها.... تحرك ودخل الميلس وين باقي الشباب...
حصه حاطه ايدها على صدرها وويهها كله ملامح رعب فظيع...ونورة كاتمه الظحكه...
حصه: هزرج شافنا...؟؟؟
نورة: لالالا...لا ماشافنا...عنبو هب عيون عليه...
حصه: جـــــب لا تحسدينه.....والله انه شافنا....وسمعنا بعد..والا مابيوقف جي.... حسبي الله على بليسج يانوروه احين شو بيفكر فيني...؟؟؟؟...بطيح من عينه بيقول هاي تبصبص عالرياييل...!!!
نورة: هههههههههه الا ياحظه ريلج الموقر يوم نحن اهتمينا وبغينا نشوف شكله..... بالعكس بيستانس...
حصه: قومي...قومي ظهري عني مالت عليج.... خليني اتجهز...
نورة: ان شاء الله يالعروووس...

خلصت حصه كشختها الهادية ونزلت تحت وقلبها يدق مثل الطبل....سلمت على عمتها وحرمه سالم..ويلست عدال عمتها ... لان هذي زقرتها تباها عدالها...وسولفت وياها وخذت علوومها.... وحصه حبت العمه هذي...ودعت ربها انه مايكون دهان سير بس قبل العرس..وبعد العرس اطفربها... بس الصراحه مبين عليها طيوووبه وحنوونه...
سيف من جهة ثانيه كان صحيح يالس بين الشباب ويسولف ويظحك..بس عقله ماكان وياه...كان داخل البيت...ياترا شو رايها فيني...؟؟ شو اللي خلاها توافق عليه..؟؟... كل اللي اتمناه ان يكون هالاهتمام متبادل بينا....
المسا كانت حصه يالسه في حجرتها تحاول تفجج هالشعر اللي مارامت تفججه المغرب ولمته اي كلام عشان ماتتاخر...دخلت عليها امها ويلست عندها عالشبريه..
ام خالد: هاا بنتي.... شو تسوين..؟؟
حصه: اووفف..امايه مارمت افجج هالشعر..اندووج سحيه جان ترومين...
عطت امها المشط ويلست تحت عالارض بس على الركب ..لانه اصلا شعر حصه لين الركب...
ام خالد: ماشاء الله تبارك الله... طول عن اخر مره شفته...
حصه: حلوو للشوووف بس يلعوز راعيه...جان ماقصه امايه...
ام خالد: بزوااالج بنت حمد تسمعيني.... ولا تقربين المقص صوبه مووووليه...!!
سكتت حصه وتذكرت غصبن عنها رمسة خليفه يوم يقولها لا تفجين شعرج...وعورها قلبها غصبن عنها وتمنت انه بخير في الغربه ...
ام خالد: شو شفتيها عمتج..؟؟؟
حصه: طيبه وايد والله....
ام خالد: كلهم ناس طيبين وبتستانسين وياهم باذن الله...
حصه: الله يسمع منج..
ام خالد: سيف مطرشلج صورته...
حصه: هههههههه زين افتكر...
طلعت ام خالد الظهر وحطته على الطاوله اللي عدال الشبرية...وردت تكمل سحاااي...
ام خالد: يقول ابوج الرياييل يتخبروونا متى نبا العرس...
حصه: بعد عرس عبدالله...
ام خالد: خييييييييييبه بعد سنه..؟؟؟؟
حصه: امايه مالي خص...انتوا قايلين بتخلوني اتعود عالفكره..وبعدين انا ابا عبدالله يكون موجود في عرسي...وخليفه ولد عمي بعد...
ام خالد: يابنتي الريال مابيروم يصبر هالكثر...
حصه: عيل يكنسل....كيفه....
ام خالد: واذا طلب انه يملج..؟؟؟
حصه: هو طلب؟؟؟
ام خالد: لا بس اقول...اذا طلب..؟؟
حصه: يوم بيطلب خبروني وبفكر بالموضوع...
ام خالد: يصير خير.... هذوووه شعرج فججناه..يالله عقصيه ورقدي...
حصه: مشكووره امايه.. تصبحين على خير...
ام خالد: وانتي من اهل الخير...

طلعت ام خالد عن بنتها وتمت حصه تعقص شعرها.. وعينهاعلى الظرف... وتفكر بالموقف اللي صار قبل ماتنزل...آآآآآآآخ يالفشله...مدت ايدها صوب الظرف وطلعت صوره..فيها صورتين مدموجات...وحده متسفر..والثانيه بغتره وعقال...ظحكت عليه حصه في خاطرها...متفيج هالسيف...يراويني شكله بكل الحالات...خلني اروح اظحك نوره عليه...
شلت الظرف وطلعت ودخلت حجرة نوره بدون ماادق...نوره اتفاجئت بهالاقتحام ...لاحظت حصه ان نوره لاويه على شي..
نورة: بسم الله جي يدخلون الناس عالعرب...؟؟؟.. طيحتي قلبي...
يت حصه ويلست عدالها عالشبرية....تبا تميز الشي اللي لاويه عليه نورة مب عارفه...حاظنتنه بقووو وماينشاف..
حصه: شو في يديج..؟؟!!
نورة: ماشي...
مدت حصه ايدها وسحبت ايد اختها...ويوم طلعت الصدفه اخيرا....قالت
حصه: شو ياج لاويه عليها...؟؟ متى شريتيها هذي ماحيدها عندج...
نورة: هذي طبيعية محصلينها في البحر...
حصه: حللللفي...والله حللوه...متى سرتي البحر...؟؟؟
نورة في خاطرها تتافف...السالفه كلها كانت سررر ومافيها تخبر حد احين...
نورة: فطوم عطتني اياها... انا ماسرت مكان...
حصه اطالعت اختها بنص عين...
حصه: ولاويه عليها لانج متولهه عالشارجه هاااااااااااا..؟؟؟
ظحكت نوره....فسرت على كيفها الاخت...يالله بجاريها انا شو خسرانه...
نورة: هي متولهه عالشارجه...المهم شو عندج...
مدت حصه ايدها بالظرف...وخذته نوره وطلعت اللي فيه وظحكت...
نورة: ههههههههههه ياحليييييييييله نسيبنا..... مطرشلج صوووره..
حصه: شو رايج فيه,.,...؟
نورة: مثل ماقلت لج قبل...ملامحه هادية واحس انه حلوو يوم يظحك... احلى مافيه حواجبه...
حصه: امي تقول الرياييل يتخبرون عن موعد العرس متى نباه...؟؟
نورة: ومتى قالولهم..؟؟؟
حصه: مابعرس انا قبل عرس عبدالله خبرتج... بس امي قالت دام السالفه جي يمكن انه يطلب يملج...
نورة: وبتوافقين انتي عالملجه..؟؟
حصه: مصييري بوافق بس ماريد الحين...يعني بعد فتره شهر شهرين يقولي ابا املج مب مشكله..على الاقل اكون تعودت عالفكره...
ردت نورة الصورة في الظرف وعطتها اياه..
نورة: الله يوفقج ان شاء الله..
نشت نورة وشغلت كمبيوترها...
حصه: شو تسوين..؟؟؟ متفيجه هذا بدال ماترقدين..؟؟
نورة: ابا اطلع جدول الصيفي من النت... حظج ياحصوووه خلصتي.... بس انا برد ادرس ورا باجر... بموت من القهر...
حصه: تحملي مثل ماتحملنا....
نورة: دام الدراسه بتبعد عني العرس اسميني الا بدرس وبدرس وباخذ الماجستير والدكتوراه بعد...
حصه: يالله هذا كله عشان تبعدين الخطاطيب,.؟؟
نورة: هي والله...
قعدت حصه تفكر...نورة تغيرت الفتره الاخيره....
حصه: حتى لو ياج سعيد بترفضينه,,....؟؟؟
فز قلب نورة... حتى انه يديها ثقلت ولا قدرت تكتب اي باسوورد عالكمبيوتر...وتمت ساكته ولا ردت..
حصه: ليش ساكته,,,!!!
نورة: سعيد مابيي عشان ارفضه...
استغربت حصه...مب هذي هي الفكره اللي كانت ماخذتنها عن علاقة نورة بسعيد.. هي صح ماتعرف بالضبط شو بينهم..بس اللي تعرفه ان بينهم شي كبير...وكبير وايد...لدرجه انهم مب قادرين يخبووونه...
حصه: شو دراج..؟؟
نورة: وانتي شو دراج انه بيي ..؟؟؟
حصه: يعني...احس انه يباج من الخاطر...
نورة: حتى انا كنت احس جي..... بس بنت خالته خوله ظامنه اكثر عني وعنج بان سعيد بيخطبها هي وتتريا الموضوع يستوي رسمي بينهم...
انصدمت حصه من هالخبر.....
حصه: شو قصدج يعني..؟؟؟ خطبهاااا,,.؟؟؟
نورة: ماعرف...لا لين الحين ماخطبها... بس قالت لي اترياهم يعزمووون والا هي اصلا واثقه....يعني مكلمينها في السالفه..على عكسي انا طبعا...
كانت نورة تتكلم ببروود بس حركاتها وهي تكتب وتحرك الماوس تبين ان دمها فاير فعرووقها... احتارت حصه بشو اجاوب اختها...بس حتى هي نفسها حصه شافت نظرة سعيد لنورة....مستحييييل اي شخص يبا يلعب يطلع هالنظره هاي....السالفه فيها ان....
حصه: هممممممم ماعرف شو اقولج بس اناحاسه انج فهمتي السالفه غلط... تاكدي ولا تظلمين الريال...
سكتت نورة ولا قالت شي.... وتقول في خاطرها انا ماظلمت حد...هو اللي ظلمني وظلم حبي له كل هالسنين.... حصه حست ان اختها اظايقت وماتبا ترمس...فقعدت تسولف وياها عن اي شي خطر فبالها... ويوم تاخر الوقت طلعت عنها عشان تسير ترقد...

مرت الايام بسرعه..نورة بدت دراستها الصيفي.... وكانت دايما تحس بمرض ...طفراااانه وماتبا تدرس بروحها في الجامعه...صح ربعها وياها...بس يوم تطلع من البيت وتخلي حصه راقده متهنية تموت قهر... لانها هي بروحها اللي تعاني...حتى العيااال رقوووود ماجزين من الدراسه شو عليهم....الكل يصبح راقد ماعدا نورة واخوانها...خالد وناصر...حتى الشايب قام يرقد وايد بسبب الحررر ....بس في خاطرها نورة كانت تقول على الاقل شي يشغلني عن التفكيير بسعووود..... فكرت وايد بكلام اختها حصه.... معقوووله اكون ظلمته.؟؟؟.. معقوووله يعني اكون فهمت السالفه غلط,..؟؟؟ مستحيل...شو مصلحتها خوله تجذب عليه وهي ماتعرف شي عن اللي بيني وبين سعيد....واصلا هي يابت السالفه بشكل عفوي...ماكانت متقصده تطريه هو بالذاات... لكن عشان تبري ذمتها قررت انها تفتح هالسالفه وتتاكد... باي طريقه كانت المهم تتاكد..حتى لو اضطرت تسال سعيد نفسه...واللي يصير يصير...
حصه.. شوي شوي بدت تتاقلم مع موضوع الخطبه.... كانت الزيارات بين ام سيف وامها شغاااله.. بس بعدها كانت مصرره انها ماتملج احين... تو الناس....المهم انه خطب وظمن وهذا اللي يباه.... خله يتريا شوي...
سعيد... كان يخطط لكل شي ... ويعرف انه بيشوف نورة قريب ان شاء الله.... لانه بعد اسبوع ملجه اخته شيخه.... وبعد فتره بعد بتطلع نتيجه فطوم للثانوية العامه ..وهذي الخبله حالفه انها تسوي عزيمه ..بالتالي اكيد نوره بتي...وعنده فرصتين عشان يحل الموضوع وعلى السريع.... طفر من هالخلاف...ويبا يخلص منه عشان يتفرغ للتخطيط ...عن خطبته لنووره وكيف بتكوون... لازم يسالها متى تباه يخطبها..؟؟ لانه من طرفه هو خلاص مستعد دام حصه انخطبت...ويتريا الرد منها هي...بس طبعا لازم يحل هالخلاف التافه اول....
حمداان بعد ماجز...وكان عايش حياته ويتمتع بكل لحظه...واغلب الوقت كان يروح لربعه.. ويطلع وياهم طلعات وكشتات...

----------


## Taka

...بس كان يدري ان بنات عمه رووحهن واكيد ظايجات..فكان يمر عليهن احيانا ويسولف عليهن واييبلهن افلام ويطالع وياهن... حتى انه مره وداهن هن وعنود وياهن يبل حفيت وعشاهن..بس بعد اقناااع مستمييييت للشايب.... بس يوم كان يروح اي مركز ويحاول يغلس على اي بنت..كان يتذكر فاطمه... ويظحك... وهو في خاطره مايبا يتعلق فيها....يدري وصولها صعب.... وهو بعده صغير عالعرس اساسا... فخله يعيش حياته احسن له..
عنود كانت دايما تيلفونات مع حصه او احيانا تروحلها البيت بما ان عبدالله محد... وكان واقع انهن ثنتيناهن يتجهزن للعرس قرب بينهم اكثر...وتغيرت سوالفهن واستوت كلها عن تجهيزات العرس وغيره ..حتى ان نوره قامت ماتحس بالراحه وياهن... لانه سوالفهن تغيرت...وهذي حال كل عرووس تجهز لعرسها...
خلونا نروح لامريكا...عبدالله كان باذل جهده بآخر سنه له في الدراسه...وهي اصعب سنه وهذا شي معرووف... هانت...يتخرج من هني ويستوي دكتور ويعرس ... لازم يصبر... وكانت على اتصال دايم باهله... خصوصا عنوود بسبب وعده لها... يتصل بها يوميا يكلمها دقيقتين ويسكر.... وصدق خسرته من الخاطر بسبب الاتصالات اليوميه هاي.... بس ماعليه كل شي يهون علشان تكون عنوووده مرتاحه... وماتحس بالنقص... تعلقه بها زاد من سافر...وكان يعد الايام عشان يرجع ...
خليفه... رغم ان الايام اطوف عليه متشابهه.... والمفروض انه يتعود على سالفه خطبه حصه..لكن مب قادر... لين الحين يتالم وبشكل اكبر في غربته..كان يتصور ان الموضوع بيسهل عليه بسبب ابتعاده عنهم... لكن طلعت السالفه اخسسس... كان دايم التفكير باللي تسويه حصه احين... وشو يخبرونها عن سيف,...واذا تلاقوا او لا..وشو يصير بينهم من سوالف...والغيره تاكله.... كان يخاف يسال عبدالله اي شي عشان مايبين انه بعده متاثر بهالسالفه....ومن جهة ثانية عبدالله مايخبره اي شي عشان مايزيد عليه..لانه يباه ينسى... وبالتالي خليفه بعد كان يركز على دراسته اشد التركييز...اخر سنه ولازم يتخرج بمعدل زين...
كان يالس في الكافتيريا مع عبدالله وعلي وواحد ثاني من ربعهم بعد اسمه عيسى.. كانوا يتغدون ويسولفون...
خليفه: اقول عبوود... انته يايب وياك شريط الدراجات؟؟؟
عبدالله: هي يايبنه..في غرفتي..
خليفه: واحد من النمسا ذبحني.. يبا يشوف برررنا ودراجاتنا وكيف نلعب.. مادري من عند منو سمع انه عندنا فلم جذي..
علي: ههههههههه ابتليت به عيل....عن يسرق الفلم عنك..
خليفه: لا هو ذكي الخايس.... لين احين ماشفت هاكر يروم يغلبه... بس ذكاءه هذا في الكمبيوتر وبس ..واهبل في باقي الاشياء..
عبدالله: على ظمانتك...الفلم في شنطة افلام الكاميرا...بتحصل ثلاث افلام كبار... وكلهن نفس اللزقه عليهن.. دور اي واحد فيهن فلم الدراجات وشله..
خليفه: بسير اييبه له... لاني بتلاقى وياه فالمحاضره بعد شوي..... وانتوو؟؟
عيسى: انا بعد وراي محاظره..
عبدالله: انا وعلي متواعدين نسير المركز... ماعندي قمصان بسير اشتري...
خليفه: تمام عيل اشوفكم عقب...
خذ مفتاح الغرفه من عند عبدالله وراح ...حصل الافلام الثلاثه وماعرف اي واحد فيهن فلم الدراجات... فتح التلفزيون والفيديو وحط اول فلم وطلع فلم الرزفه...طلعه وحط اللي وراه...وطلع فلم الملجه..ظحك وهو يشوف اخته... ماشاف هو هالشريط...اسميك ياعبود مب مخلي شي مب يايبنه..وكان بيطلع الفلم بس وقفت ايده فجاه وهو يشوف حصه يالسه تظحك بعد ماركزوا عليها الكاميرا عدال عنود... ركز عليها النظر وهو يشوف حلاتها وجمالها... حظك ياسيف....والله حظك من السما... اعتصر قلبه وهو يشوف الفلم ومب قادر يوقف ..يدري انه يرتكب اثم وهو يشوفها ويشوف شعرها من دون علمها...لكن مب قادر...قلبه متحكم فيه ..ونادر مايتحكم قلبه فيه....ياربي لين متىهالعذاب يعني...!!!... يوم شاف ساعته حصل ان الوقت يمر وماشي باقي عن محاظرته..سكر الفلم ورده مكانه وشل الفلم الثالث وتاكد انه فلم الدراجات ..شله وياه وسار محاظرته...
--------------------

----------


## Taka

الجزء العشرين

بعد يومين ملجه شيخه... وهل الشارجه عزموا بيت حمد كااامل باللي فيه... نورة بتضطر تغيب عن الجامعه عشان هالسيره يوم واحد .. الشباب خالد وناصر ماطاعوا يسيرون.. اون شكلهم رزه...والملجه للحريم..هم وين بيحطونهم ؟؟ ماعندهم مكااااااااان.... وفعلا ان بيت خالهم ماشي مكان وايد..غرفة ضيوف وحده بس.. لكن المصيبه ان ميره وحمده معزوومات بعد..وام خالد قالت فظيحه مايروحن لان هم يوا كلهم في ملجه عبدالله..وعيب يقصرون فيهم... عاد ميره وحمده بعيالهن وين يروحهن وهو اصلا رياييلهن خالد وناصر مابيحظروون ولا بيسيرون...؟؟!!. فكروا فيها شوي وكان الاتفاق كالآتي,,,
ام خالد بيشلهم بو خالد ووياها حصه او نوره وحده منهن..ومعاهم حمده وعيالها..
ميرة عزرت على حمدان هو اللي يشلها هي وعيالها وبيشلون وياهم وحده من البنات..يعني نوره او حصه...
اما وضعهم في بيت هلال بيكون جذي..
نوره كالعاده مع فطوم...وحصه مع شيخه... بو خالد وحرمته بيرقدون في غرفة الضيوف.. وحمده وعيالها بيرقدون في غرفة منى ومنال...ومنى ومنال بيرقدن مع امهن وابوهن في غرفتهم... اما ميرة وحمدان بيردون في نفس الليله للعين.... وماكان فيه حل غير هذا...اذا كانوا يبون يحظرون كلهم...
وهذا اللي صار.. نورة راحت مع قوم حمدان ..لانه طبيعتها تحب سوالف الشباب..وحمدان عن مية واحد ماشاء الله عليه... وبعدين ابوها بطيء في السواقه...وحمدان يطيربهم... صح انها طايحه وياه نقره طول الدرب بس كانت قلوبهم صافيه ومحد يشل عالثاني في خاطره....وفكرت نوره في لحظه خبااااااااال.... بان حمدان لو كان اكبر منها جان ما فوتته....لانه صدق ماشاء الله عليه مايتفوت... واي بنت مهما كانت طبيعتها وشخصيتها بتحبه وبتستانس وياه... بس هي تحبه مثل اخووها.. وجذي بتم الامور...احسن... اصلا ماشي مجال في قلبها... خلاص فوووول... حب سعيد ماخلى مكان لاي شخص ثاني...
كانوا طالعين من العين الضحى..فوصلوا قراب الغدا... يوم الخميس... سعيد استانس يوم شاف حمدان. .عالاقل حد من الشباب يسولف وياه......وكالعاده هو اللي استقبلهم... ولاحظ ان وياهم حريم..اكيد حريم اخوانهم هذيلا..ولاحظ بعد وبقهر واضح ان نورة متغشيه وتمت متغشيه لين ماوصلت داخل البيت..طبعا سعيد مايروم يلحقها... سار هو وحمدان وبو خالد صوب الميلس ويلسوا فيه تغدوا ..وبعد الغدا دخل بو خالد عشان ييطيح شويه لين العصر..اما سعيد فطلع هو وحمدان يتحوطون في الشارجه ودبي لين مايي المغرب .. حمدان اصرر انه مايحظر الملجه وقال انه بيروح السينما وبيشوف له اي فلم وعقب بيرد يشل اخته وبيرد العين... وسعيد مارام له حيله... فخلاه على راحته...
من بداية العصر والعروس وياها راعية الصالون... وحصه ونوره مع فطوم تمكيجن وخلصن بسرعه... حصه كانت لابسه فستانها مال التخرج..لانه محد شافه من قبل...اما نوره فاصرت انها تلبس مغربي.. اما فطوم لبست فستان احمر مع ابيض...مفصلتنه مخصوص لملجه شيخه وعلى السريع.. واول ماخلصن نزلن تحت يعاونن الحريم على التجهيزات...بعد صلاة المغرب وصل حمدان سعيد للبيت وروح هو للسينما اللي ناوي يسيرلها.. نزل سعيد ودخل البيت وشاف الكل مختبص... شاف منال اخته ومسكها وقالها تسويله درب لانه بيطووف.. بس الخبله سارت وماردت.. فتوكل سعيد على الله ودش البيت... كان يسمع اصوات نوره وفطوم وحصه وحريم ثانيات في الصالة .. بس ماشي وقت للرومانسيات احين...لازم يبدل ثيابه بسرعه..ركب فوق ودخل حجرته وهو كل شوي يطالع حد من اليهال يتراكظون يمين ويسار...هذيلا عيال خالد وناصر...المهم انه دخل حجرته وتسبح وتلبس وتكشخ وكله في ظرف عشر دقايق... والحين يا دور النزله..الله يستر..فظيحه اذا صادف وحده من حريم عيال عمته.....وقعد مسكين يمشي ويتحنحن بس محد معبرنه..ولا صادف اي حد..طلع من بيتهم وراح على طول الميلس وين كانوا موجودين ابوه وفيصل وابو خالد وريل خالته وكم واحد من القرايب المقربين عند ابوه...
وتمت الملجه على خير... وكانت بسيطه وحلوه وهادية... وبعد ماراحوا المعازيم اللي تارسين البيت ياهم سعيد لين البيت ورمس امه لانه بيدخل راشد (ريل شيخه) داخل البيت عشان يسلم على حرمته.. فدخلت الام وخبرت كل الموجودات واللي كانن هن بس اهل البيت واهل العين...ومن سمعن الخبر طلعت كل وحده سايره حجرتها تبدل ثيابها وتمسح المكياج..
الساعه 11 ونص اتصلت ميره بحمدان...وقالت له يمر عليها احين عشان يسيروون.وحاولوا وياها انها تبات بس ماطاعت لانها قايله لريلها انها بترد الليله.... وقف حمدان سيارته ونزل ودخل البيت بتردد... فيصل روح يرقد وسعيد في الميلس مع اخو راشد واسمه محمد... استحى حمدان انه يدش الميلس..شكله رززه فتم واقف عند الباب واتصل على ميره عشان تنزل بسرعه ويروحووون...ونزلت ميره هي وعيالها بعد ماسلمت على الحريم وقف حمدان عشان يساعدها ويشل الشنطه الصغيره عنها اللي كانت حاطه فيها ثيابها... وكانوا بيطلعوون لولا ان فاطمه زقرت على ميره فجاه.. وهي لابسه شيله بيظا وبجامه نوم...انصدمت فطوم يوم شافت حمدان... اووففف هذا لازم اشووفه بين فتره وفتره يعني..؟؟؟ تغشت وسارت صوبهم وهي تسوي عمرها رزين...
فاطمه: السلام عليكم...
حمدان : وعليكم السلااااااااااااااااام والرحمه... شحالج الشيخه..؟؟
فطوم منقهره..رد يقولي شيخه مره ثانيه...
فاطمه: بخير الله يسلمك.... ميرة نسيتي شنطه العيال...
ومدت ايدها بالشنطه الصغيره اللي كانت فيها ثياب شما بنتها الصغيره...
ميرة: اوووه ..يزاج الله خير مشكووره ..
فاطمه: العفووو.... سلموا على عنووود..
حمدان: يوصل سلامج ان شاءالله..
ميرة: فمان الله الغاليه وسلمي عليهم كلهم..
فاطمه: يوصل ان شاء الله..توصلوون بالسلامه فمان الله..
حمدان: فمان الله فاطمه....
حمدان يتعمد يغايظها.وعمدا قال اسمها وخلاها مرتبكه... هذا من وين ياب اسمي..؟؟؟؟ محد غيرهن بنات عمووووه مخبراتنه...ماعليه بيبيين منكن دواكن عندي.....طلع حمدان ركب سيارته وركبت ميرة وعيالها وتوكلوا صوب العين... وفطوم ردت تدخل البيت ..
على الساعه 1 في الليل كانن نوره وفاطمه متسدحات في الغرفه ويسووولفن...
فطوم: تلاقيت ويا ولد عمج من شوي...
نورة: منوووو حمدان..؟؟
فطوم: ماغييره..كان ياي يشل ميييره...
نورة: هيي قايله هي انها بترد اليوم...انزين وسلمتي عليه؟
فطوم: هي قلت السلام عليكم ..وهو ترا مايقصر .. ترا ميره كانت ناسيه شنطه وسرت اوديها لها قبل ماتروح..
نورة: اهاااااااااا... وايد حبووووب حمدان ماعليج من غلاسته..يحب يغلس عالبنات...بس هو وايد طيب..
فطوم: هي ..لازم بدافعين عنه ولد عمج... بعدين منو سمح لكن تعطنه اسمي..؟؟؟
نورة: خيييييييييبه كل عاده دق سوالف وياج وزقرج باسمج..؟؟؟
فطوم: لا مادق سوالف لكن قالي فمان الله فاطمه....
نورة: ههههههههههه الريال مهتم..ويوم بغينا نعرف منه السالفه اللي صارت بينكم ماطاع يقول الا يوم قلناله اسمج اول...وبعدين مافيها شي..الا اسم هووو
طنشت فاطمه السالفه وقررت انها ماتظيع وقت اكثر...الفرصه سانحه ولازم ماتفوتها..وبتكلم نوره عن سالفتها مع سعيد...
فطوم: المهم طبي هالموضوع...انا ابا اسالج سؤال محيرني من زمان الصراحه....
نورة: شو هووو..؟؟
فطوم: ليش زعلانه على سعيد..؟؟؟
انصدمت نوره ..ماتوقعت للحظه ان هذا هو سؤال فطووم... بس قررت انها تصارحها وتفتح قلبها يمكن تطلع بنتيجه تريحها...فطوم تعرف سعيد اكثر من اي حد ثاني...
نورة: ليش هو قالج شي..؟؟؟
فطوم: هي قالي انج زعلتي عليه فجاه وقطعتي اي علاقه كانت بينكم...وهو يقول انه ماسوا شي...
نورة: هممممم فطوم..انتي تدرين اني مابزعل زعله جذي بدون سبب....
فطوم: ادري..وانا ابا اعرف شو اللي خلاج اتغيرين عليه 180 درجه...في ظرف ليله بس...لانه قالي انج الليله اللي قبل ماتزعلين كنتي تعاملينه وايد اوكي..
تذكرت نوره ذيج الليله...يوم شل سعيد عنها شنطتها وركب وياها الدري..وكان بيعترف للمره الثانيه انه يحبها وهي منعته مره ثانيه.... وتذكرت وبشكل محرج ان هي بعد لمحت له انها تحبه قبل ماتدخل الغرفه...
نورة: هي..لاني ماكنت ادري باللي كان يسويه من ورااااي...ومادريت غير بالباجر من خوله يوم انتوا كنتوا في السووووق....
فطوم استغربت...شو خص خوله بالسالفه هاي كلها...؟؟؟
فطوم: شو شو شوووو..؟؟؟ خوله..؟؟؟ ليش شو قالت لج؟؟
وخبرتها نوره بالسالفه كلها..... فطوم مسكت راسها... ماتنلام نورة يوم زعلت هالزعله.... ليش خوله تقول جي..؟؟؟ ومنو عطاها الحق اصلا بهالكلام...؟؟؟.... ياربي ياسوء التفاهم الفظيع هذا.... لازم تخبر سعيد بكل شي...بس بعد لازم تشرح لنوره اللي صار بالضبط..
فطوم: ياربي بذبحها خوله هذي يوم بشوفها....سمعي نوره ...السالفه هذي كلها خرطي وتحريييف...وانا بقولج شو صار بالتفصيل... الله يسلمج انا غلطت وسرت ويا خوله مثل ماهي قالت لج..لكن خوله كاشفه وايد يعني القصه برااا والعباة مفتوووحه والعطر من بعد كيلوو ينشم والتيلفون في الايد... ويوم ردينا البيت كان سعيد في سيارته بعده مانزل ونحن ماشفناه... ويوم نزلنا من السياره كانت سياره شباب تابعتنا..او بالاحرى تابعه خوله... سعيد عصب من هالحركه لانها بتيب الفظايح لبيتنا..وهزبني انا وهزب خوله وشرشحها وقالها اذا ماتسترتي لا اطبين بيتنا ولا انتي بنت خالتنا ولا نعرفج.... واصلا سعيد من الاول مايرتاح لها خوله لكن من بعد هالسالفه كرهها صدق... بس اللي ماتعرفينه ان خوله تموووووووووووت في الارض اللي يمشي عليها سعيد..وغرورها عامنها وتخيلت انه يغار عليها ويحبها ويبا ياخذها... ماتشوفينها دوم مطيحه عندنا..؟؟؟... وسالفه انه سار يستسمح منها..هو ماسار لها هي..ساير لخالووه اللي زعلانه وهي ماتعرف شو السالفه وليش انراغت بنتها من بيت خالتها... وخبرها السالفه واستسمح منها غصبن عنه لانه امي غصبته على هالشي... والظاهر ان خوله رضت من بعد هالسالفه بشكل غريب ... وهذي هي كل السالفه...
نورة كانت شوي وبيغمى عليها....اي لعبه اللي طاحت فيها هذي,...؟؟؟..كيف تفكر بسعيد هالتفكير...!!!.... كيف ماقدرت تميز الجذب من الصدق...؟؟؟ كان شعورها ساعتها ماينوصف..
نورة: ياربي....لييييييييييش ماخبرتيني من قبل هاااااااااااااا..؟؟؟؟
فطوم: وانتي خليتي حد يخبرج ويا هالويه.... بس والله يانوره....وانا حلفت احين...انج مابتحصلين حد يمووت فيج ويحبج ويحترمج كثر سعيد...ماتتصورين حالته من بعد هالسالفه..موول تغير مب سعيد الاولاني...كله كئيييب ...ومايتفاهم...
نورة: فديييته والله حتى انا اموووت فيه...
فطوم: لالالا... سمحيلي اييب المسجل واسجل هالمقطع...عشان اسمعه اخووويه وترد له الرووح..
نورة: هههههه ويا هالويه والله انج متفيجه....احين شو اسوي.؟؟؟ ظلمته فطوووم ظلمت سعيد وااايد ..كيف بتصرف...؟؟
فطوم: انا بخبره بالكلام اللي دار بينا...وبقوله انه سوء تفاهم وانحل وانكم بتردون مثل قبل...موافقه..؟
نورة: هي..وقوليله اني آآسفه وايد على صغر عقلي... بس خوله يابت السالفه بشكل مقنع وصدقتها...
فطوم: الله يسامحها... مادري كيف بيتصرف سعيد بخصوص سالفه خوله هذي..جان مايسيرلها لين البيت ويهزبها..
نورة: تصدقين كرهتها...خله يهزبها احسن

----------


## Taka

فطوم: هههههههههههه ماعليه المهم عرفنا وين المشكله وحليناها... خلينا نرقد احين تاخر الوقت..ولا تحاتين على سعيد...بيستانس يوم بيدري...
نورة: الله يسمع منج...تصبحين على خير..
لكن سعيد ماستانس...بالعكس فار غيظه بشكل يخوف... وكانت فطوم ناشه الصبح وخبرت سعيد باللي صار امس وياها...
سعيد: شووووووووووووووووو..؟؟؟؟.....
فطوم: هذا اللي صار...هذي خوله يبالها تاديب...
سعيد: انا مب عن خوله الكلبه اتكلم....عن بنت عمتج...نوره تصدق عني هالكلام...؟؟؟؟؟؟ ....نووووره..؟؟؟؟؟؟ انا العب عليها الحين...لهالدرجه انحط تفكيرها فيني...؟؟!!!!...
فطوم: شو تباها تفكر يعني بعد الكلام اللي سمعته من خوله...؟؟؟ ماتنلام الصراحه...
سعيد: الا تنلاااام..ومية مرة بعد تنلااااام....بدال ماتي وتخبرني وتستفسر عن السالفه ..تقطع اي صلة بيني وبينها بهالطريقه,,,....؟؟؟؟.. واذا ماتبا تقولي انزين تقولج انتي.... تتاكد...مب جذي تحكم عليه من رمسة سمعتها.... واصلا حتى لو سمعت المفروض ما تصدق...مب من اليوم وامس هي تعرفني وتعرف اني ابغيها... صارلنا عمـــر..... الحين تيني وتقول انته تلعب عليه كل هالسنين..... شو هالخريط هذا..؟؟؟؟..
سعيد كان فعلا معصب...وفطوم ماتعرف كيف تتصرف.... وتمت ساكته...احين البنت معاها حق...واخوها بعد عنده حق..ماكان المفروض تصدق هالكلام عنه....
سعيد كان وده يكسر شي...يظرب حد... يقطع شعره من الغيظ...اي شي... التفت صوب فطوم اللي كانت كاتمه انفاسها من الخوف...
سعيد: في حجرتج هي...
ومشا بالسريع يبا يطلع من الغرفه... دارت فطوم بينه وبين الباب وحاطه يديها على صدر سعيد عشان مايطلع...
فطوم: وين بتروووووووووح..؟؟؟
سعيد: خوزي عني فطوم....
فطوم: سعيييد دخيلك لا تفظحنا شو بتسوي...؟؟؟
سعيد: بسمعها رايي فيها بصرااااااحه.... خوووزي...
فطوم: ينيييت انته ...؟؟؟... بتدخل عالبنت جذي...شو تباهم يقولون عنا..؟؟
سعيد: خووووووزي عني فطوم لا اييج شي ماشفتيه...ولا تجبريني امد ايدي عليج انتي بعد...
فطوم: مد اييدك عليه انا شوي وبرضى...بس لا تتخبل وتسوي شي تندم عليه...
سعيد: انا احين ندمان اني ظيعت عشر سنين وانا احب وحده تفكر فيني بهالطريقه.....خووووزي
فطوم: انته احين معصب وماتعرف اللي قاعد تقووله....البنت اصلا راااااااااقده....
سعيد: بسيطه ... بنوعيييهاا...
ودز فطوم عنه وفتح الباب وطلع وكان فعلا في طريقه لغرفة فطوم الا فطوم لحقته مره ثانيه ودارت بينه وبين الغرفه...
فطووم : دخيييييييييييييييلك ياسعيييد لا تسوي شي.... وغلاااااااة نورة عندك...
يوم كانت فطوم تتكلم انفتح الباب وطلعت منه نوره وهي لابسه شيلة بيظا وتوها قايمه... انصدمت من المنظر اللي شافته ومن الكلام بعد اللي سمعته.... " سعيد لا تسوي شي ...وغلااة نورة عندك..!!!" .. شافت فطوم في الممر ماسكه ايد سعيد بقوووه...وسعيد اللي كان يتنفس بصعووبه..وومعقد حياته وعيونه مثل النار وهي اطالع نوره فويهها..عرفت ان سعيد عرف بالمووضووع... وانه مب راضي.... ومعصب وايد... بس شو كان يبا يسوي..؟؟ وليش يطالعني جي..؟؟؟ ياويلي انا شو سويت ؟؟ خربت كل اللي بينا....
تموا على هالحال يمكن دقيقه او دقيقتين.... كل حد يطالع في الثاني... وفطوم ظايعه في الطوشه... نوره خايفه موووت ومب قادره تنطق بشي...وسعيد..وده يظربها..يذبحها... ويقولها انه يكرهها... بس ماطلع منه اي حرف... مهما كان اللي صار ... حب عشر سنين مايظيع في ثانيه وحده.... واتم نورة بالنسبه له
.... " شي مقدس" ....
يوم حصلت نوره لسانها...كل اللي قدرت تقوله له ودموعها متجمعه فعيونها تهدد انها تنزل...اللي خلا قلب سعيد يتقطع ... صح معصب بس كله ولا دمووعها...
نورة: سعيـــــد... والله آآآسفه...
ابتسم سعيد بسخريه.... بعد شو اسفه يانوره.....؟؟؟... التفت وطلع من البيت وما رد غير المسا... وكانوا هل العين ردوا بيتهم خلاص... ونورة شايله هم اكثر من اللي كان فيها من قبل....
---------------------------
بخليكم مع الجزء الواحد والعشرين....
----------------------------------
الجزء الواحد والعشرون
مر الوقت.. وطلعت نتيجة فطوووم..اللي كانت 91.3 % ... البيت كله اشتل عشانها وهي بروحها قعدت تصيح من فرحتها... وماخلت حد مالوت عليه وصاحت... وفي هذاك اليوم ماقدرت تبتعد دقيقتين عن التيلفون بسبب الاتصالات اللي تيها وتباركلها..ومن ظمنهم هل العين... وفطوم غيرت رايها بخصوص العزيمه وقررت تكون اهليّة بس..يعني قوم خالتها وهل العين..لانها عافت الحفلات والربشه اللي ورا بعض هذي...
نورة وحصه محتشرات على امهن اللي خونت فيهن وسارت السوق وخذت لفطوم هدية وهي ( سلسلة ذهب ابيض مع قلب وخاتم).. وقالن انهن يبن يشترهن هداياهن برووحهن...
نورة: مكاان واحد مافي غيره.... العين مووووول...
ام خالد: بن عروه بيوديج العين مول.. انا ماحب المراكز هاي..
حصه: امايه شو نسوي يوم هو فيه كل المحلات الزينه..!!!..
ام خالد: لالا انا مابوديكن...
نورة: انزين انتي لا تودينا..ناصر والا خالد بيودووونا... امايه ماشي وقت يومين وبنروح الشارجه..
ام خالد: يوووووووووه...شاورن ابوووكن...!!
حصه: طالع طالع..!!... يوم ماتروملنا حيله قالت شاورن ابوكن ...امايه شو هالحاله..؟!
نورة: خليها خليها... انا برمس ابوويه...
المسا يوم كانوا كلهم متيمعين... ابو خالد وام خالد وميرة وعيالها وحصه ونوره... اما حمده وعيالها كانت عند اهلها..كلمت نوره ابوها في السالفه...
بو خالد وهو معقد حياته: منو بيوديكن؟؟؟
نورة: خالد والا ناصر...
ميرة: خالد باجر عنده زاااام ...
نورة: انزين ناصر...
ام خالد: ناصر ساير ويا ولد عمه سلطان دبي عسب مشرووع...
نورة: انزين امايه ويا الدريول...
ام خالد: انا مب سايره مراكز خبرتكن من قبل..
بو خالد: ماعندنا حد يوديكن...
في هاللحظه يسمعوون حس حمدان من برااا..
حمدان: هوووووود هوووووووود يابنات تغطن حمدااان ياي....
تحجبن البنات والكل يظحك على حمدان وسوالفه...... دخل عليهم حمدان...
حمدان: السسسسسسسسسسلاااااااااااام عليكم...
الكل رد السلام عليه ورحب به.. سلم حمدان على عمه واخته ويلس عدالها وحاط شماني في ذبانه..
حمدان: شخباااااااركم..؟؟؟
ام خالد: بخيييييير ياولدي... انته الوحيد اللي مايقطعنا..والا خوانك مايوونا الا في السنه حسنه...
حمدان: شفتي كيييييف عموووه انا غير...
ام خالد: اشهد انك غييير عنهم ...شخبارهم اهلك..؟؟
حمدان: يسلمووون عليكم... تعشيت عمي..؟؟؟
بو خالد: لا بعدني...بتعشا وياي..؟؟
حمدان: كلنا بنتعشى رباعه ماعندنا حد غريب...
وفعلا حطوا العشا وتعشوا كلهم رباعه.. وبعد ماتعشوا يابت الخدامه العصير ويلسوا يشربون ويسولفون..
بو خالد: ابوويه بتودي خواتك السوق..؟؟
الكل انصدم من هالطلب..!!!... معقووووله ..!!..الشايب يطلب من حمدان يودي بناته السوق؟؟ ..هذا اذا كان يدل على شي، فانه يدل على حب الشايب لحمدان وثقته فيه... وفعلا حمدان مب مقصر فيهم كل يوم وطاب عليهم ومايقطعهم..واي شي يبونه عادي يطلبونه من حمدان...
حمدان: نعاااااااااااااااااام اني بوديهن... وين يبن؟؟
حصه: نبا نسير العين مووول... بنسير ناخذ هدية حق فاطمه بنت خالي...
وغمزت لحمدان اللي قرر انه يستهبل..
حمدان: ليش انخطبت..؟؟؟
نورة: لا وانته الصادق...نجحت في الثانوية العامه...
رفع حمدان حواجبه وهو مستغرب...ثانوية عامه.؟؟؟؟ ماشاء الله عليها...يبين عليها انها في الكلية مب ثانوية عامه...

----------


## Taka

حمدان: لا والله..؟؟!!... وكم يابت..؟؟
حصه: يابت 91.3% ...
حمدان: ماشاء الله عليها....ادبي..؟؟
حصه: علمي...
حمدان: ثرها مب هينه..ماشاء الله عليها...
ام خالد: وانته من وين تعرف البنت..؟؟؟؟
ارتبك حمدان..
حمدان: ماعرفها عمووه..من وين بعرفها يعني..بس اسمع البنات يطرنها... المهم متى تبن تسيرن..؟؟
نورة: باااجر..ماعندنا وقت...بنسير اخر الاسبوع الشارجه...
حمدان: تمام..بعد الغدا بمر عليكن وبنسير...

كان المتفق ان عنود تروح وياهم..بس هذي مرضت ..يتها بلاعيم وحمى.. فخلوها في البيت وروحوا عنها العين مول...وحمدان فعلا شخص يقدر الواحد يعتمد عليه.. حصه ونوره كانن يتوقعن انه يستهبل كعادته يوم يسير السوق..لكنه كان حريص عليهن وايد وماخاز عنهن... واللي يشوفه يقول هذا على رزانته عمره 30 سنه.. يعني لا التفت لا مني ولا مني... مع انه نوره وحصه لاحظن ان كذا بنت تبصبص على حمدان وتراقب حركاته ..لكن هو ولا افتكر...نورة قررت انها تاخذ لفطوم عدة المكياج كامله... لانها تعرف فطوم تحب هالسوالف...وطاحت بباريس غالري وماخلت شي ماخذته حقها... وطلبت تغليفها وتعديلها ويوم خلصوا شلتها ودفعت عنها وراحت...اما حصه فطاحت بهوم سنتر ولايف ستايل..... وخذت لها تحف وصناديق واشياء وايد روعه لغرفتها...خلصوا وكانوا بيروحون بس قالهن حمدان يقعدن في واحد من المقاهي يوم شاف انه فاظي ومافيه شباب وروح عنهن وخلاهن بروحهن يشربن كوفي...وبعد ربع ساعه رد وهو حاظن دبدووب بني كبييييييييييييييير... كبير يعني يوم تحطه عالارض يوصل لين خصرك من كبره.. نوره وحصه فجن حلوجهن.... شو هذا؟؟ شووو يايب؟؟...وهو ماسكنه ويظحك ومستانس انه حصل اللي يبغيه..يلس وياهن وقال..
حمدان: شو رايكن.؟؟؟
نورة: رهييييييييييب الصراحه... وايد حلووو....
حصه: شو تبابه..؟؟
حمدان: مب لي..
حصه: لمنوو عيل..؟؟
حمدان: حق الطويله....بنت خالكن..
نورة: حق فطووم؟؟؟؟ ماخذ هدية حق فطوم؟؟؟....باي صفه..؟؟
حمدان: بصفة اني حمدان بن محمد الكتبي... شو بعد هاي باي صفه..
حصه: تباها تفره على روووسنا..؟؟
حمدان: مابتفره على روسكن..هذي هدية النجاح...حد يرفض هدية نجاح..؟؟؟
نورة: وتبانا نقوللها من عند حمدان..؟؟؟
حمدان: مب لازم تقولن شي...بكتب لها كرت وبفكن من الصدعه..
حصه: بعاااااااااااد ..كرت..!!..ياعيني ياعيني..
نورة: حمدااان... صدق صدق...شوياينك انته عالبنت..؟؟؟؟
حمدان: تبين الصدق يابنت عمي.... قسم بالله مادري... بس مادري كيف ماقدر اقاوم اني اغايظها واطفربها... ويوم اتذكرها انقع من الظحك... وانا ادري انها ماطيقني... عشان جي شريت الهدية...نحاول نلطف الجو شويه...
حصه: ياويلي انا عالرومانسيه.....
نورة: ياخي حمدان ليش انولدت عقبي انته..؟؟؟
حمدان: لييييييش شو عندج..؟؟
نورة: لو اكبر مني جان مافوتّك...!!
حمدان: هههههههههههههههاي... لو الدنيا كلها مافيها غير بنت وحده وهي انتي..مابخذج..شحقه ابلي عمري بمينونه..؟!.
نورة: ههههههههه يالهرم... الا ياحظك....قم قم خلنا نروح..
حمدان: يالله...
..في طريق الرده اصرن البنات انهن يمرن على عنود ويسلمن عليها ويتشكرن لها بالسلامه... وام سلطان ماكانت موجوده.. وحريم سلطان وحميد كل وحده فبيتها... نزلهن حمدان وراح الميلس يشوف منو فيه... وهن دخلن على عنود وحصلنها طايحه عالشبريه وسلمن عليها ويلسن وياها شوي عقب ردن طلعن وشلهن حمدان البيت عشان مايتاخرن.. حمدان وصى حصه ونوره على الدبدوب.. وكتب بطاقة على السريع وعطاهن اياها ..هو مستانس من اللي سواه... لانه فاطمه يا انها بتحن عليه شويه... يا انها بتعصب زياده وهذا هو اللي يظحكه في السالفه اكثر....
نورة على الرغم من العذاب اللي تحس فيه الا انها كانت متحلفه لسعيد عشان تراضيه...مستحيل تظيع اللي بينهم... لازم تتفاهم معاه...وكانت مخططه لكل شي بتسويه في سبيل انها تراضيه... حتى لو كان هالشي خطير او عيب..بس مايهمها...تراضي سعيد يعني تراضيه...
اول ماوصلوا الشارجه دخلوا سياره سعيد ماكانت موجوده جدام الباب... بس وين بيروح من نوره..؟؟ مصييره يرجع البيت ويشوفها.. ام خالد كانت يايبه بناتها ويا البشكاره والدريول بس.. ومحد وياهم يعني رياييل...لانه محد فاظي... دخلوا وسلموا وباركوا لفطوووم اللي ميته من الفرحه... والمسا يوم قوم خوله وهالشي خلا نوره تلوع جبدها وحاولت قد ماتقدر انها تجنبها....وسعيد رد البيت وعلى طوووول الميلس .. لانه ريل خالته هناك + فيصل وابوه..والصراحه انه ماكان يبا يشوف نوره.. كان بعده متغيظ منها ومنقهر... ولوشافها مايعرف شو بيسويبها...على هالحال مادخل البيت الا الساعه 1 يوم تاكد ان الكل راقد... دخل حجرته على طول ورقد هو بعد... نوره وفطوم كانن يسولفن في الحجره وتراويها فطوم الهدايا اللي وصلتها.. وتقدرون تقولون ان فطوم تم تجهيزها للجامعه بكافة الاشكال...
امها يابت لها عقد الماس صغييييير وبسيط وايد بس رووعه لانه وايد ناعم
ابوها ياب لها موبايل مع رقم طبعا..وهو يعرف انها يوم بتروح الجامعه بتطلب واحد..عشان جي يابلها من الحين وفك عمره من الصدعه...
فيصل عطاها الفين تسوي فيهن اللي تبغيه عنه وعن حرمته طبعا...
شيخه ربعت السوق وماخلت بدله ولا قميص ولاتنوره الا وخذته حق فطوم.. وطبعا كلهن كاشخات ومرتبات..
سعيد كان ناوي اييب لها لاب توب... بس يوم عرف ان الكلية اللي ناويه تلتحق فيها بيعطونهم لاب توب كنسل السالفه... وخذ حقها بدال اللاب توب.. كاميرا ديجيتال اللي تشبك على الكمبيوتر على طول..
فطوم لين الحين تتحسب ان الدبدووب هذا اللي تخبلت عليه من عند نووره..لكن يوم عطتها نوره الكارد وهي تظحك ..وقرت فطوم اللي فيه وكان..
" الى <الشيخه> فاطمه...
الف مبرووووووووك على النجاح..وعقبال الباكلريوس.... بسج باكلريوس ماتبين دكتوراه..!
واذا كنتي زعلانه علينا...السموحه منج ..ترا كلها كانت سوالف ومزح...
ولا تحطين بخاطرج.....
المهم الف مبروووووووك.... 91.3 % نسبه ممتازه... والله يوفقج
الشيخ ..حمدان"
انصدمت فطوم من هالهدية والبطاقه... وماعرفت بالضبط بشو تفكر او شو المفروض تكون رده فعلها... هذا ناوي مايفكني من حركاته... بس الدبدوب وايد روعه..ومابفرط فيه.. عشان جي ابتسمت وخشت البطاقه في السده... مايهم من عند منووو ...المهم ان الدبدوب عايبنها ومتخبله عليه....
قبل ماترقد نوره ظبطت الساعه على خمس.. وهي تعرف عدل ان المنبه بيوعيها هي قبل فطوم لانه فطوم نومها ثجييل وايد....وفعلا اول مارنت الساعه نشت نوره..لانها اصلا ما ارتاحت برقادها من كثر التوتر..نشت توظت وصلت الفجر..بعدها مسكت تيلفون فطوم اللي تعرف ان رقم سعيد مخزن فيه..واتصلت به... مره ..مرتين...ثلاث...لين مانش ورد عليها وصوته كسلااااااااان..... واول ماسمعته سكرت بويهه..على الاقل احين تروم تدق عليه وينش بسرعه لانه واعي.. نشت ولبست شيلتها البيضا وطلعت من الغرفه... ترددت عند بابه وقلبها مثل الطبل وتحس انه دقاته تنسمع... والرجفه ترجف بجسمها كامل... بس يوم تذكرت زعل سعيد عليها وانه الفرصه هذي مابتتكرر...تشجعت ودقت الباب.....
داخل الغرفه سعيد استغرب...ماكان يعرف رقم فطوم بعده عشان جي ماعرف منو هذا اللي متصل عليه وماذنه عشان اخر شي يسكر فويهه... ومافكر انه يرد يتصل لانه ميت من الرقاد يبا يرقد..كان لابس وزار وفانيله ومنسدح على شبريته...ويوم سمع الدق استغرب اكثر...شو السالفه اليوم..؟؟ حالفين مايخلوني ارقد.. خيبه يمكن مستوي شي...!!!..نش بسرعه وبطل الباب وويهه معتفس...ويوم دقق النظر...انصدم من اللي شافه... نـــــــوووووره..؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!
نوره بعد انصدمت....اوكي انا وعيته من رقاده لكن ماكنت اتصور انه بيفتح لي وهو بوزار وفانيله...!!!... آآآآآآآآخ يالفظيحه..شو بسوي الحين... نزلت عيونها بسرعه..واي كلمه كانت مجهزتنها عشان تقولها له طااااااااارت....تبخرت.... وماتم شي غير الاحراج...!
سعيد ماعرف بشوو يفكر....ياترى يحلم والا شو السالفه..؟؟؟ نوره شو يابها عندي..؟؟ وليش ادق عليه في هالوقت..؟؟؟؟..وفي لحظه خوف نسى الزعل وسالها باهتمام...
سعيد: خيـــــر نوره..؟؟؟ شو بلاج.؟
تشجعت نوره وقررت انها تتكلم غصب... ما تقدر تفوت هالفرصه...لانها ما بتتكرر مره ثانيه... وان شاء الله انه محد بيدري في البيت لانه كلهم ينشون 9 او عشر تقريبا...
نوره: آآآ ..الخير بويهك... ..آآ..آآسفه اني وعيتك ..الحين....بس...هممممم.... اباك تقوم..وتصلي.. وتتلبس....وووو... تيب سويجك وتنزل للحوش....بترياك هناك...
وشردت قبل مايسالها اي سؤال....ماصدقت تخلص من هالاحراج..ولا تدري هي شو قالت بالضبط بس المهم وصلت الفكره...بتروح احين وبتهدي اعصابها وبتترياه في الحوش...
سعيد ماصدق اللي قاعد يستوي....بلاها هذي تخبلت..؟؟؟...حد قايلها توعيني والا شو سالفتها... طلع في الممر يشوف..البيت هادي واكيد كلهم رقوود ...الا هالساحره واعيه والظاهر انها دهمانه...!!.. بس خلني اسوي اللي قالت عليه واشوف شو سالفتها...دخل وتسبح والرقاد طار من عينه كله... وصلى الفجر وتلبس وخذ سويجه وتيلفونه ونزل عندها.. ومثل ماقالت...كانت يالسه عالحشيش مثل ماتعودت ... قال في خاطره " بسم الله" ..وسار صوبها... والزعل رد في خاطره ..بس الفضول غلب عليه...يبا يعرف شو سالفتها وشو تبا...
نوره اول ماشافته رد لها التوتر..وفزت من مكانها ووقفت.. يوم وصل لها سعيد...حاولت تبتسم.... قالت له
نوره: صباح الخير..
سعيد: صباح النور...خير...شو مستوي..
نورة: مب مستوي شي... يبت سويجك..؟؟
وسوا حركه بيديه يراويها السويج... سارت نورة صوب الباب الرئيسي...
نوره: تعال وياي...
سعيد تعطل الفكير في مخه..وقرر انه يجاريها ويعرف شو في خاطرها.... لانه فعلا مب قادر يفهمها... تبعها لين برا البيت ويوم طلعوا سكرت نوره الباب وراهم ..
نورة: افتح السياره...!!
سعيد: نوره شو عندج..؟؟
نوره: افتح السياره سعييييد....!
هز راسه وسار صوب باب السايق وفتح السياره... وعلى طول نوره فتحت الباب للكرسي اللي عدال السايق وركبت...وهي تاشر له تباه يركب بعد... فتح بابه وركب عدالها..
سعيد: قاعدين نلعب لعبه نحن..؟؟
نورة: لا...
سعيد: انزين...!!..ركبنا...وبعدين..؟؟؟
نورة: ودني البحر لو سمحت.....
بطل سعيد عيونه ....
سعيد: نعم...؟؟؟؟ البحر..؟؟؟ نوره ينيتي انتي..؟؟
نورة: لا ماينيت..بتخلي البحر في خاطري بعد...؟؟
سعيد: موعتني من رقادي عشان اوديج البحر..؟؟؟....انزين جان يبتي فطوم وياج..
نورة: لاني ماريد اسير ويا فطوم.... ممكن تتحرك قبل مايظيع علينا الوقت...!

سعيد: اصبحنا واصبح الملك لله....

----------


## Taka

وحرك السياره ونوره تتبسم.. الخطوه الثانيه ونجحت...باقي الثالثه..والله يستر من ردة الفعل....وصلوا البحر ونزلت نوره ..ويوم شافته مانزل ولا تحرك احتشرت..
نورة: انزل...بتخليني اروحي..؟؟
سعيد: نوووره.... اختصري هالحركات كلها وقوليلي شو فخاطرج...
نوره: في خاطري ارمسك بسالفه بس مب في السياره...
سكرت الباب وراحت للبحر ..وقعدت على التراب.... وبعد شوي تبعها وهو مقرر يهدي اعصابه... لين مايشوف اخرتها وياها... وصل لين عندها ويلس مجابلنها..
سعيد: وهذي يلسه.... رمسي...شو فخاطرج..
سعيد كان متنرفز وكان مبين على صوته وطريقة كلامه ... يعني باختصار مايشجع حد يتكلم معاه....سكتت نوره.. وماعرفت كيف تتكلم ومن وين تبدا.... ليش يتصرف جي...؟؟؟..ابدا مب متعاون.... يتعمد يوترها... زين جي احين ظاع الكلام كله اللي مجهزتنه...!!!!!
نورة: سعيد.. لا اتم جي عاد ...ماعرف ارمس جي..
سعيد: شو تبيني اقولج يعني والا كيف اتصرف... وانتي تسحبيني مثل التيس من مكان لين مكان وماتقوليلي شو السالفه...!! وموعتني من الساعه خمس....
اظايقت نوره... الفكره كلها كانت مب زينه...وخلها ترد البيت احسن لها واحفظ لكرامتها...نشت ونفظت التراب عن ثيابها..
نورة: آسفه خلاص... ردني البيت...
تلوم سعيد ... ويوم وصلت عداله مسكها من ايدها وهو بعده يالس...
سعيد: سووري......خلاص يلسي...وخبريني باللي في خاطرج...
ايد سعيد ومسكته لها يابت لها هشاشه في عظامها..واضطرت تقعد وتسكت...
سعيد: شو بلاج نوره.... ؟؟؟ خذي راحتج رمسي عادي... قولي الي في خاطرج..
نورة حست انه سعيد تفهم موقفها المحرج شوي... ونوره من النوع مايتحمل كلمه من حد غالي عنده..وتصيح على طول... بس كانت كاتمه وماسكه عمرها....
نورة: سعييد... انته ليش زعلان عليه..؟؟؟؟
رفع سعيد حواجبه... وردت له الفكره اللي نوره ماخذتنها عنه واظايق...
سعيد: خبريني انتي اول...ليش كنتي زعلانه..؟؟
نورة: انته تعرف ليش كنت زعلانه....فطوم خبرتك..
سعيد: ابا اسمع السالفه منج....
نورة: كنت منصدمه من رمسة سمعتها من خوله... قالت لي كلام بما معناه انك تحبها وتباها...وبتخطبها قريب... وانك تغار عليها...انا انصدمت من اللي قالته... وقلت في خاطري هذي ليش تتكلم بكل هالثقه..؟؟؟ اكيد عندها شي تستند عليه..وان حد مرمسنها انك بتخطبها... ومادري كيف فكرت ساعتها...بانك دام رمست عن خطبة خوله...معناته انا مالي مكان فحياتك.... وان خوله هي اللي بتاخذها ...وانا مجرد تسلية بين فترات...
سعيد: وزعلج هالشي..؟؟؟
نورة: اكيـــد زعلني..... وذبحني بعد...
سعيد: ليش نوره..؟؟؟
رفعت نوره عينها فعينه.... وشافت عيونه تلمع بشكل غريب وحلوووو وايد....
نورة: انته تعرف ليش....
سعيد: ماعرف..
نورة: تعرف....
سعيد: مااااااااعرف...اذا كنتي تبينا نتفاهم خلج صريحه بكل شي..
سعيد كان ناوي يذلها ذل...ومايبا يسهل اي شي عليها....احتارت نوره...اقوله احبك..؟؟؟ ماقدر.. ماتطلع مني مااجرأ... وفجاه يت في بالها فكره انها تكتبها بدال ماتقولها...اسهل صح...؟!
مدت ايدها على التراب اللي فاصل بينهم...وكتبت" لاني احبك " ... تابع سعيد حركتها وقلبه خلاص ذايب..مايعرف بالضبط متى راح الزعل..بس تظاهر بالعكس.... نوره تقوله احبك..؟؟ من متى وهو يتريا هالكلمه.... بس مابيخلي السالفه سهله عليها..لازم يطفربها شوي...
سعيد: سوري ثقافتي انجلييزي...ماقرى عربي...
نورة عرفت انه سعيد يبا يغايظ ويطفربها..لكن ده بعدك على قولت اخوانا المصريين... ومدت ايدها مره ثانيه تبا تكتب " I love u" بس مسك ايدها قبل ماتكتب...
سعيد: ماريد اقرا شي....ابا اسمع...
نورة: سعيييد ..!!.
سعيد: قوووولي...
نورة: اووووفففف.... احبــــــــــك...خلاص اترتحت..
نورة دمعت عينها وهي تقول هالكلمه...ابتسم سعيد ..وعقب رد ظحك... وهو يحس باحراج... و بعده ماسك ايدها.. مايقدر يتم زعلان عليها...صح حاط بخاطره بس بيتفاهم وياها على كل شي... يدري شكثر تطلب منها جرأة وشجاعه انها تسوي اللي سوته اليوم....ومايقدر انه يغض النظر عن كل هالاشياء...وفوق هذا نوره قالت له انها تحبه...شو يبا اكثر من جي...؟؟
سعيد: تدرين اني انا بعد احبج واااااااااااايد نوره... وتعرفين شكثر ابغيج واني اتريا بس حصه تعرس عشان اخطبج...صح والا لا؟؟
هزت نوره راسها وهي منحرجه وعيونها على الكلمه اللي كتبتها من شوي عالتراب... فج سعيد ايدها وهو يقولها بعتااااب واضح..
سعيد: دامج تعرفين... كيف قدرتي تفكرين فيني هالتفكير...؟؟؟؟
نورة: بشو تباني افكر وانا اسمع هالرمسه منها...؟؟
سعيد: المفروض تتاكدين...بالله عليج نوره انا اسوي هالسوالف..؟؟...ترمسين جنج ماتعرفيني.....خليني اقولج شي...اي واحد يوم بيلعب.. بيلعب شهر...شهرين.....سنه ان كثر..... بس مايلعب عشر سنين...!!!
نورة: آسفه والله... لا اتم زعلان عليه... آسفه مابشك فيك ثاني مره....
ابتسم سعيد...
سعيد: قولي احبك مره ثانيه وبيطيح الزعل كله....
نورة: ههههههههههه مشكله الطمع... قوم خلنا نرد البيت...
سعيد: تو الناس... توها ست الا ربع... ماتبينا نلعب شوي عالبحر..؟
ووافقت نوره... وقعدوا يتمشون وكل واحد منهم الدنيا مب سايعتنه من فرحته..ويسولفون عن اشياء وايده ويعاتبون بعض... وكل حد يخبر الثاني عن ردات فعله تجاه بعض المواقف اللي صارت بينهم... ويوم ردوا البيت ووقف سعيد سيارته... قالها.
سعيد: تصدقين نوره...احس ان هاليوم احلى يوم مر عليه فحياتي لين الحين...
نورة: والله حتى انا... يسد انه راضيناك وافتكينا من زعلتك الشينه..
سعيد: لا والله...؟؟ منو الي زعلته شينه احين انا والا انتي..؟؟؟
نورة: والله ثنيناتنا.... يالله انزل..
ويوم بغت تنزل قالها سعيد..
سعيد: صبري نوره... ابا اسالج... متى تبيني ايي واخطبج..؟؟؟ لانه حصه انخطبت خلاص...
انحرجت نوره...كيف ترد على هالسؤال... بيذبحها ان درى باللي مسوتنه...
نورة: سعيييد...انا يوم كنت زعلانه عليك سرت وحلفت على امي ما يجدمولي اي معرس لين سنه... لين ماتخرج...
انصدم سعيد... عقب كل هالتخطيط يتريا بعده سنه...!!!!!!! مايقدر...
سعيد: بذبحج.....
نورة: سوري والله.... ماتروم تصبر...؟؟
سعيد: نص سنه وبس.... ست شهور بالتحديد... وبعدها بيي اخطبج ومالي خص... على الاقل عرس ماشي لين ماتتخرجين.... بس الخطوبه قبل...تسمعين..؟
نورة: هههههههه اوووكي ولا يهمك...
نزلوا من السياره ويوم دخلوا البيت حصلوه على حاله مثل ماخلووه... وبالتالي محد درى عنهم..يوم دشوا البيت حصلوا الريوق محطوط... سار سعيد يبا يتريق وشاف نوره انها بتسير فوق...
سعيد: تعااااااااااااالي..... وين سايره...؟!
نورة: اوووص لا تصارخ.... شوفيك..؟؟
سعيد: بتخليني اتريق رووحي....تعالي تريقي عقب سيري فوق...
ظحكت نوره ...طبعا مابتمانع... تريقت وياه وهم كله يسولفون ويظحكون ..ويعوضون عن فترات الزعل...ويوم خلصوا وركبوا فوق ..وقف سعيد جدام غرفته...
سعيد: نورووووه...!!.. وعيني والا وصّي اي حد يوعيني الساعه 11 اوكي..؟؟
نورة: من عيوووني الثنتين...
ابتسم سعيد...
سعيد: فديت عيونج الثنتين انا.... وانتي بعد سيري رقدي...
دخل كل واحد منهم غرفته وهو يحس بونااسه ماحس مثلها من قبل ابد....اول مادخلت نوره الغرفه... اول شي سوته مسكت تيلفون فطوم ومسحت المكالمه الصادره .. ودقت على تيلفوون امها عشان تخوز اي اثر في التيلفوون يدل على انها اتصلت بسعيد الصبح...ويوم اطمنت من كل شي...رقدت وهي تسترجع كل شي صار بينهم .. وهي ميته من الوناسه...
--------------------------------
الجزء الثاني والعشرين
نشت نورة على حدود الساعه 12 الا ربع..واول ماشافت الساعه فزت من نومها... ياويلي..!!..سعيد محد وعااااه,.... نشت وتلبست ثيابها وتغسلت وتعدلت ولبست شيلتها البيظا وطلعت من الحجره... وفطوم بعدها راقده.... نزلت تحت للصالة وحصلت الكل متيمع.. امها وحصه وعلياوفيصل وخالها وحرمته وشيخه ومنى ومنال .. يعني سعيد بعده راقد..!! ياوييييلي.... يت وسلمت عليهم كلهم ..بس ماقدرت تيلس..لازم توعييه حرااااام... ردت نشت ...
حصه: وين بتسيرين.؟؟؟
نورة: هاا..؟؟..آآآ ... بوعي فطووووووم...خاست من الرقااد...
وطلعت من الصالة ويوم كانت بتركب الدري ..انصدمت بسعيد نازل ومتكشخ لصلاة الجمعة.... اول ماشافها ابتسم... الحمد لله يعني مب معصب...بس وقف وطالع ساعته ورد يطالع فويهها وعلى ويهه تعبير يظحك كانه يحاسبها عالتاخير هذا...
سعيد: عيونج ميفنه... توج ناشه.؟؟
نورة: هي والله....سووري راحت علي نوومه ونسيت اقول لحد يوعيك..!
سعيد: هههههههه ليش انا رمت ارقد اصلا..؟؟؟ ناش من عشر...
ظحكت نوره وتمت ساكته... كمل سعيد طريقه ونزل لين وصل عدالها..... وفرر راسها بريحه عطره.. عنبوو متسبحبه ياسعيد..!!!...
سعيد: وين بتسيرين.؟؟
نورة: بسير اوعي فطووم...
سعيد: وبتسيرون بعد الغدا؟؟
نورة: كالعاده...
سعيد حاس بوزه كانه مب عايبنه الوضع هذا...بس ماباليد حيله... وعليه بالصبر..
سعيد: همممم..خلاص براايج.
كملت نورة طريجها لحجرة فطوم وسعيد روح عندهم في الصالة... بعد شوي ساروا الرياييل يصلون ويوم ردوا حطولهم الغدا وتغدوا.. ونفس الشي للحريم... وبعد الغدا فطوم ونورة كانن في الغرفه لانه نوره تلم اغراضها في الشنطه عشان تنزلها..
نورة: فطوووووم.. بخبرج بشي .. لاني اعرف انج مستهمة من الموضوع...
فطوم: خيييييييير..؟؟
نورة: تراضينا انا وسعيد اليوم..الصبح..بس بليز لا تساليني كيف...المهم تراضينا وخلاص..
فرحت فطووم وااايد.
فطوم: والللللــــــــه..؟؟ الحمد لله مااااااااااابغييييييتوووووا...!!
نورة: ههههههههه شو نسوي...زعلته شييييييينه اخوووج...
فطوم: والله زعلتج انتي اشين الصراحه...ما تتفاهمين...
نورة: يعني اخوج اللي يتفاهم... خيبه كان ياي يظربني بروحج شفتيه...!!
فطوم: هههههههههههههه خسج الله.... كان معصب..ولا كان بيظربج بعد...اونه كان ساير ينازعج... بس اصلا حتى لو صار ووصل لج..مابيقول شي...لانج ماتهونين عليه...
نورة: فديييييته والله.... تعااااااااالي....
فطوم: هااااا...؟؟
نورة: هذا النجاح ونجحتي.. احين لازم تاخذين ملفج من المدرسه وتسوين فحوصات الجامعه وتين العين تسجلين...
فطوم: هي ادري..
نورة: متى بترمسين ابوج عشان السكن عندنا..؟؟؟

----------


## Taka

فطوم: خلال الاسبوع الياي.... بس بقنع سعيد اول عشان يساعدني ..
نورة: هههههههههههاي سعيد ارووحه بيعطيج طراق ان طريتي السالفه......
فطوم: ههههههه بكم تراهنين.؟؟؟... ماعليج انتي منه..يوم بيشوف اني بسكن عند عرب مزايييين وبيشوووفني سبب مقنع يخلييه يروح العين.... بيوافق وبيقنع شيبتنا بعد وياه...
نورة: والله عليج تفكيير...؟؟.....المهم خبريني باللي يصير وياج...اتصلي مب تقطعينا...
فطوم: افا عليج..احين عندي موبااايل بحشركم كل يوووووم ههههههههههه...
بعد فتره كانوا كلهن متيمعين في الحووش قبل مايروحون هل العين..ماعدا سعيد... ونوره كانت ادوره بعيوونها...وييينه..؟؟ يدري انه نحن بنروووح احين ليش منخش؟؟... بس قاطعت افكارها امها...
ام خالد: امايه سيري هاتيلنا دبه ماي بارده حق الدرب...
نورة: ان شاء الله امايه...
سارت نورة صوب المطبخ..ويوم دخلت كان سعيد توه طالع من البيت وشافها وهي تدخل المطبخ... يوم صد صوب باقي الاهل شافهم لاهين في الحوش ومحد منتبه له... لحقها ودخل المطبخ وراها....
نورة كانت اطلع دبة ماي من الثلاجة ويوم سكرت باب الثلاجه والتفتت حصلت سعيد جدامها....
نورة: انته وين من الصبح..؟؟؟؟؟
سعيد: تولهتي عليه..؟؟؟
نورة: بغيت اسلم عليك قبل مانسير....
سعيد: همممممممم يالله سلمي عليه...
نورة: اووفف منك يالغلس ... قوم عن الباب..مابسلم خلاص كنسلت..
سعيد: هههههههههه افااا ... نورووه لا تروحين.... والله مب مستوعب انج بتسيرين..
نورة: ههههههههه عندي دوااااااام...
سعيد: خليييييييه يولي...
نورة: شو هالخريييط..؟؟ تعرف انه محد بيخليني اقعد شحقه تطلب....
سعيد: انزين متى بتون مره ثانيه..؟؟
نورة: والله ماعرف ياسعيييد...
سعيد: بتخبريني يوم بتون..؟؟
نورة: بخبر فطوم وهي بتخبرك....
سعيد: ماباااا...خبريني انا..
نورة: هممممممممممممم اتصلك يعني....!..هذا قصدك...؟
سعيد: هممممممممممممم هي...
نورة: لا والله..؟؟؟ صاحي انته تطلب مني اكلمك في التيلفون..؟؟؟ جي شو قالولك عني.؟؟ ظايعه..؟؟
سعيد: هههههههههههههه انزين انزين بسم الله كلتيني...كانت محاولة يائسه لاغير.... انزين بالايميلات..؟؟؟
نورة: عندك ايميل..؟؟؟
سعيد: حلفي انتي بس..؟؟؟؟ يعني واحد يشتغل بالاتصالات....بالله اذا انا ماعندي ايميل منو عنده يعني..؟؟؟؟
نورة: همممممممممم بفكر....
مسك سعيد قلمه اللي في مخباه وخذ كلينكسه من العلبه المحطوطه عالطاوله وكتب فيها ايميله ... وعطاها نوره..
سعيد: لا تفكرين... بس راسليني عالاقل بين فتره وفتره .....
نورة: ههههههههه انزين ...شي في خاطرك؟؟
سعيد: اهتمي بعمرج... وعن السوالف الزايده ويا حمداااان....
ظحكت نورة ...لو تدري ان حمدان حاط عينه على اختك شو بتقوووووول..؟؟؟
نورة: ان شاء الله..وانته بعد اهتم بعمرك.... مع السلامه
سعيد: فمان الله..
طلعت نوره وهي شالة دبة الماي وسلمت عليهم كلهم .. وبعد شوي لحقها سعيد وسلم على عمته وحصه.. وركبوا اهل العين سيارتهم وراحوا....

في هاللحظه كانت عنود تكلم عبدالله..
عبدالله: شحالج غناتي..؟؟
عنود: متولهه عليييك موووووت... شخبارك انته..؟؟
عبدالله: والله حتى انا متوله عليج وعليكم كلكم والله...شحاله عمي وعمتي وخوانج كلهم..؟؟
عنود: كلهم بخير وسهاااله....شحال خليفه عندك..؟؟؟
عبدالله: همممم والله...على حاله...بخير بخير..
عنود: عبااادي..بعده خليفه زعلان على سالفه حصه..؟؟..
عبدالله: هذا اللي احسه انا....دوومه مويّم وسرحان ومايسوولف مثل قبل... لكن يوم اساله يتظاهر بالعكس..
عنود: فدييته والله... مسكين مايستاهل...
عبدالله: شو نسوي بعد هذا النصيب...لايكون خبرتي حد انتي..؟؟
عنود:لالا ماقلت لحد... شخبار دراستك.؟
عبدالله: والله ماشي الحال مع انها اصعب عن قبل....عنووده قوم امي في البيت.؟؟؟ دقيتلهم محد يرد..
عنود: لا عمري...اظني انهم الا في الشارجه...ترا بنت خالك نجحت في الثانوية العامه وساروا يباركولها..
عبدالله: وانا اقوووول وينهم....ثرها العيوز عند اهلها... ماسووا شي في قسمنا..؟؟
عبدالله صح كانت عنده غرفته اللي هو فيها حاليا...لكن مسوين له قسم خاص داخل البيت عبارة عن غرفتين وحمام وصاله..وهو بعده مش ماثث...يبون يجهزونه لعرس عبدالله..
عنود: لا ماظني سووا شي.... عندهم وقت براايه لين عقب..
عبدالله: تمام عيل....بخليج عنووده ماقدر اطول وايد...اهتمي بعمرج لا تخليني احاتيج... شي في خاطرج؟
عنود: سلامتك الغلا...انته اللي اهتم بعمرك وسلم على خليفه وايد وايد..
عبدالله: يووووصل ان شاء الله.... فمان الله وسلمي
عنود: ان شاء الله...الله يحفظك ياربي...

بعد اسبوعين .. رجع سيف بيت عمه حمد وقالهم انه يبا يملج... وان الملجه مابتستمر سنه وبيعرسون ان شاء الله قبل عرس عبدالله...واذا كان على حظور عبدالله وخليفه العرس... يقدرون يرجعون البلاد فتره اسبوع ويردون مره ثانيه امريكا.. لانه حتى سيف كان مصر انه مايعرس الا يوم يحظرون عبدالله وخليفه.... بس هذا مب معناته انه يصبر سنه وشي لين مايعرس عبدالله بعدين هم يعرسووون.... !!...
ووصل هالكلام حصه... اللي قالت لهم بتفكر في السالفه هاذي... وبينها وبين نفسها كانت متوجسه... وخايفه... ياترا توافق عاللي قاله سيف..؟؟ اللي هو منطقي... والا تعاند وتتريا لين مايعرس عبدالله... بس فتره سنه وشي فتره طوييله وسيف معاه حق... يعني هي وافقت عليه.... وتدري ان العرس مب لعبه ..خلاص وافقت عالخطبه يعني انها بتعرس قريب..وهي ماعندها شي يمنعها عن العرس...واذا على عبدالله وخليفه..مثل ماقال سيف..يقدرون ايوون فتره اسبوع ويحظرون العرس ويرجعون بعدين امريكا يكملون دراسه....
حصه: خلاص موافقه...سووا اللي تبونه..
ام خالد: مب نسوي نحن اللي نباه...مابنغصبج على شي ماتبينه...
حصه: انزين خلاص..حددوا وقت للملجه بس ابا وقت اجهز...
ام خالد: ثلاث اسابيع يسدنج تجهزين.؟؟؟
حصه: اعتقد..
ام خالد: على خير ان شاء الله..
ساعتها نوره كانت في غرفتها ويالسه عالكمبيوتر وميته من الظحك على رساله سعيد... اللي سبها سب بسبب تاخرها بارسال رساله حقه... وخبرها بعد انه فطوم خبرته بسالفه السكن في العين...وهو بعد تردد وافق عالسالفه... وكاتب بعد " لغرض في نفس يعقوب" وحاطلها غمزه... عاد انتي فهمي اني انا موافق لانها بتسكن وياج واني بقدر اسير العين متى مابغي بحجه اني ساير لاختي....
دخلت عليها حصه الغرفه وملامحها غريبه...لانه هي اصلا مب عارفه بشو تفكر..تفرح والا تظايق..؟؟؟
حصه: شو تسوييين..؟؟
نورة: ماااشي يالسه عالنت.... بلاج؟
ومسكت نوره كوب والماي وشربت منه يوم قالت لها حصه..
حصه: نوروه ..ملجتي بعد ثلاث اسابيع.......
انصدمت نوره وبغت تختنق..وطلعت اللي فحلجها كله عالشاشه...
حصه: ههههههههههههههههه ياااااااااااع....
نورة: شووو تقوووولين انتييييي..؟؟؟؟
حصه: مشي مشي الشاشه عن تنقع فويهج....
وفرت عليها الفوووطه اللي كانت عالشبريه..شلتها نوره ونظفت الشاشه.... وملامحهامصدوومه..
نورة: ويا ويهج ليش جدمتي الملجه..؟؟
حصه: انا اللي جدمتها احين..؟؟..سيفووووه محتشر يبا يملج....ولا ازيدج من الشعر بيييت.... حتى عرسي بيكون قبل عرس عبدالله....
نورة: عشوووو مستعيل ويا راسه..
حصه: شو درااااني... حشرووني ووافقت.. على شرط ان عبدالله وخليفه يحظروون عرسي... واذا ماحظروا تراني والله بكنسل كل شي ولا عليه من حد...
نورة: وكيف بتجهزين عمرج فثلاث اسابيع..؟؟ لازم تروحين تشترين قطعه للفستان بسرعه وتختارين الموديل..يالله يالله يخلص في ثلاث اسابيع...
حصه: بتدبر ان شاء الله....

بعد ثلاث ايام في امريكا... كان عبدالله يكلم ناصر اخووه وخليفه يالس وياه في الغرفه يدرس.. ويوم سكر عبدالله كان ويهه معتفس...وتم ساكت....رفع خليفه نظره وقعد يطالعه...
خليفه: شوفيك..؟؟
عبدالله: ماااشي..
خليفه: لا والله..؟... بلاك.؟؟ الاهل فيهم شي..؟؟
عبدالله: لالا مافيهم شي..مستانسين ...
خليفه: عيل بلاك من سكرت معتفس ويهك.؟؟
تم عبدالله ساكت....يخبره..؟؟؟..والا مب ظروري..؟؟...مسكين عليه امتحان بعد يومين مافيه يزيد عليه... بس والله بيعصب اذا ماخبرته...
خليفه: بتقول والا اصفعك....!!
عبدالله: همممممم... خلوووف... ملجه حصه بعد ثلاث اسابيع....
انصدم خليفه....بهالسرعه ياحصه..؟؟ ... كان عندي احساس انها بتكون لي وبترجع لي ..لكن احين صدق بفقد الامل هذا.... يارب ساعدني.... مابيدي شي غير اني اتمنالها التوفيق وتستانس بحياتها...
كان عبدالله يراقب تعابير ويه وهو قلبه يعوره... مانسى..!!...خليفه بعده مانسى حصه... لو كانت بنت ماتقرب له يمكن ينساها بشكل اسرع...بس بنت عمه...!!..ويسمع اخبارها دايم...وريلها ربيعه...!!..كيف بينسى بالله...؟؟؟
عبدالله: مابتقول شي..؟؟
خليفه: الله يوفقها ويسعدها....
عبدالله: خلوووووف....الله بيرزقك باللي احسن عنها بمية مره...
سكر خليفه كتابه وجمّع باقي الكتب والدفاتر وشلهن... ولاحظ عبدالله ان ايد خليفه ترتجف...
عبدالله: وين ساير..!!!

----------


## Taka

خليفه: بسير الحديقه اللي عدالنا بدرس فيها...
عبدالله: ايي وياك..؟؟
خليفه: لا..عبود...ابا اتم بروحي شوي...
طلع خليفه وسكر الباب وراه....وعبدالله متندم انه خبره بهالخبر... هذا قاله عن الملجه بس.عيل لو قاله ان العرس بيصير وهم بعدهم في امريكا شو بيقووول...؟!.. الله يعينك ياولد عمي...

حصه ونوره شلتهن امهن بوظبي عشان يختارن قطع ويفصلنها هناك بالمره ..خلال هالاسبوعين قبل الملجه..... حصه كانت مشغوله بالتجهيزات مع امها ..وعنود تعاونهن متى ماحصلت فرصه.. وحمدان متى ماطلبوا منه شي مايقولهم لا.... كانوا في نص شهر ثمانيه في هالاوقات.... نوره بعد الملجه باسبووع بتخلص الصيفي...وفطوم شافت الوقت يظيع منها وقررت انها تكلم ابوها في السالفه..لانه اصلا المفروض تروح للعين عشان اجراءات التسجيل والارشاد وتحويل وضعها في الجامعه من طالبات السكن لطالبات العين... كان الوقت في الشارجه العصر... وسعيد كان في البيت..سارت فطوم وخبرته عشان يرمس ابوها وياها..ونزل..ويلس عدال ابووه وامه وعليا وفطوم..وفتحت له فطوم السالفه..
بو فيصل: شوووووووووووو؟؟.. لالالالالا...امين يايبه هالفكره انتي..؟؟
فطوم: ابووويه دخيييييييييلك.....ليش انزييين؟؟
بو فيصل: وين تبين تيلسين فبيت عمتج تغثينهم...
عليا: افاااااااا ياخالي... شو تغثهم بعد بالعكس البنات وامايه وايد يحبووون فطوم...
فطوم: بعدين ابوويه انا الصراحه ماريد اقعد مع بنات غرب في السكن...واختلط ببنات الله اعلم بهن... انا ماقول ان كلهن مب زينات بس واااااايد اشياء تستوي في السكنات يخبرونا عنها....
بو فيصل: خلي عنج... اكييه اختج شيخه سارت وسكنت في السكن ودرست وخلصت وتخرجت ولا صار عليها شي ولا تغيرت علينا....
سعيد: ابووويه ويييييييين زمااان شويخ ووين الحين....احين البنات استون اقوى عن قبل... والصراحه نحن نسمع سوالف وايد عنهن.... يعني اللي تروح صاحيه من بيت اهلها تخترب هناك.... الا البنت اللي هي ماسكه عمرها ومتربيه عدل فبيت اهلها.... بعدين الصراحه فطوم احسن لها ويا بنات عمووه وتحت نظر عموووه ومراقبتها... ونحن بنكون مطمنين عليها اكثر... ومتى مانبا بنسير لها... شحقه تسكن في السكن دام عندها اهل في العين وبناتهم في الجامعه...بتسير وبترد وياهن ...
فطوم: فديييييييييتك ابوووويه...... على الاقل اول سنه...
بو فيصل: يابنتي مابترتااحين وياهم..... عندهم ريااايييل وميلسهم دوم مايخلى من ربعهم...
سعيد: ابويه اذا على خالد وناصر كلهم معرسين وعندهم عيال وكل حد فبييته واصلا هم مثل اخوانها... وعبدالله تراه مسافر واصلا اول مايرد بيعرس ....
بو فيصل: اشووفك انته موااافق..؟؟؟
سعيد: انا الصراحه مواااافق...بنطمن اكثر عليها فبيت عمووه...بتكون تحت نظرها ومراقبتها... ونحن بنعرف ويا منو تسير ومنو ترابع ومتى سارت ومتى يت.... مب مساله عدم ثقه لكن عشان نطمن اكثر.... خلها تسكن عندهم واذا ماعيبك الوضع ومارتحت على تصرفات فطوم ردها السكن...مب مشكله...
بو فيصل قعد يفكر بالساااالفه... وفطوم تدعى ربها انه يوافق... وسعيد يتبسم... يعرف ابووه..اذا شاف حد من اخوانها موافق بيقتنع... لانه يعرف انهم حريصين مثله...
بوفيصل: ....... يصير خير...!!
فطوم: ابويه ..فديييييييييييييييييت روحك انا...يعني موافق..؟؟
بو فيصل: يعني بنشاااور عمتج وريلها... مابنفرضج عليهم فرض نحن....
سعيد: ههههههه خلاص ظمني الموافقه....
فطوم: الله يسمع منك.... بس آآآآآآآآخ اتخيل عمووه تقول لا ماباها هههههههههههه...
سعيد: هههههههههه صدق والله بتتحطمين.... لا فديتها عمووه مابتقول غير مرحبابج الساع....
بس قبل مايتصل بو فيصل على اخته شاور اخوها العود فالسالفه هاي... وهذا ماعاارض الفكره بالعكس ايدها وقال انها احفظ للبنت ... وهم واثقين فيها... ويوم اطمن بو فيصل ان امها واخوانها موافقين... وهي تشوف عمرها بترتاح وياهم...رمس اخته في السالفه...
ام خالد: عنبووووووووو يالغااالي...تشاورني..؟؟؟ حياها الله بنت هلال هذا بيتها تراه..
بو فيصل: تسلمييين يام خاالد.. بس اذا كانت فيها مغثه والا شي لا اجاملينا...
ام خالد: ويدي ياهلال..شو هالرمسه بعد.... !!!... والله مرحبابها فاطمه والبيت وسيييع وبترتاح عندنا ونحن بعد بنستانس فيها... انته هاتها وماعليك من اي شي ثاني...
بعد يومين في مكتب سعيد وجدام كمبيوتره...فتح الايميل اللي صار يشيكه اكثر من خمس مرات في اليوم...وحصل رساله من نوره...استانس من الخاطر وهو يقراها وكانت تقول..
" السلااام عليكم....
مرحبا سعيييداااااااان... شحالك ويا هالراس....؟؟.. شو اخباركم...
الحين الساعه 12 ونص في الليل... من شوي كنت اشوف فلم الرزفه.. مع حصه... هي تشوف خطيبها سيف وانا اشوفك انته لوووووول... بقولك شي بس لا تتخقق.... حلوه رزفتك...
ماباقي شي عن ملجه حصيييص.... باقي 10 عشر بالضبط .. انتوا متى بتوونا؟؟؟
هي صح بغيت اتخبر عن فطوووم... شفت بنات التاسيسي ايين الجامعه..حظرتها متى بتي ؟ والا ناويه ماتمتحن امتحانات تحديد المستوى.؟؟؟؟
المهم انتظر رسالتك...سعووود دير بالك على نفسك... وووووووو وخبرني باخبارك...
احم
ابا اقول شي بس مستحيه...

والا اقولك .

مابقول
هههههههههه
باي
Yours,
NoOoOoOoRa"
ظحك سعيد على نوره... هو يعرف شو بغت تقول ومستحيه ..بس بييها يوم وبتقوله هالكلمه بدون حاسيه... سار وكتب لها رد..
" السلااااااااااااااااااااااااام عليج يالبخيله..
شحالج حبيبتي..؟؟ متوله علييييييييج مووووووووووووووووت...
وتراج مقصره ويايه ولا اطرشين لي دووووم... بس ماعليه احسن من لاشي بعد ..مانروم نقولج شي..
نحن هني كلنا بخييير... والله اني دوم افكرفيج... وانا احين تراني في الدواااااام....والساعه عشر وثلث...
فطوووم ابشرج عنها.... اقنعنا ابووويه انه يخليها تسكن عندكم.... يوم اقولج فطوم مب هينه...!!... المهم الخلاصه ان نحن بنيكم انا وهي يوم الجمعه..يعني بعد ثلاث ايااام... وبتم عندكم لين ماتخلص شغلها في الجامعه .. يعني يمكن اتم اسبووع فاظيه فيه قبل مايبدا الدوام رسمي... وبنيبها الشارجه وعقب بردها عليكم ان شاء الله....وابشرج بعد تراني انا توصيت فسيراتها ورداتها..يعني بتشوفيني كل اسبوع ...
يالله عاد جهزولها حجره زينه... وتوصّووا في اختي... وخلووا بالكم منها....
وعلى فكره تذكرين هدية البشااره اللي مارمت اعطيج اياها بسبب زعلتج يالزعاااااااااله..!!!؟
شرييتها..وبييبها وياي بالجمعه ان شاء الله...
ماشي في خاطرج من الشارجه..؟؟؟ اذا شي في خاطرج لا تستحين ..طرشيلي رساله وخبريني...
بتريا منج رسااله..

وابا اقوولج شي..
بس انا مااستحي..


اموووت فيج...

سعيد.."

------------------------------------

----------


## Taka

الجزء الثالث والعشرين
في بيت حمد الكتبي.. نورة وحصه وعنود كانت يالسات في الصالة ..نوره كانت تكلم فطوم وهن يسمعنها..
نورة: احين انتي خلصيني وين تبين تسكنين.؟؟ عندي والا في غرفة الضيوف العوده والا الصغيره..؟؟
فطوم: همممممم لالا الصغيره... خلوا العوده للضيوف...
نورة: بس جي بتكونين تحت عنناااا... نحن فووق..
فطوم: شووو عليه انا عاد تحت والا فوق كله واحد.... بعدين غرفة الضيوف الصغيره عدال غرفة عموووه.. جي احسن.. الغرفه العوده معزوله شوي..
نورة: خلاص على راحتج....متى بطلعوووون..؟؟
فطوم: سعيد يقوول بنتغدى وبنييكم...
نورة: ياسلااااااااااااااام والله وناااااسه يوم بتسكنين عندنااا... هني عنود وحصه يسلمن عليج... وبنترياج..
فطوم: والله انا اروحي ميته من الفرحه... وردي السلام عليهن... شو بتسوووولي عشا..؟؟
نورة: ههههههههه اللي تبينه...اول يوم بس بندلعج بعدين حالج حالنا ترا...
فطوم: ههههههههه والله ما اسال عشاني انا...سعيد بيتعشى فبيتكم .. عشان ماتقوليلي ماخبرتيني...سوي عشا عدل تفنني...
نورة: ياللـــــــــــــــه من عيووووووووووني ماطلبتي... بتشوفين العشا السنع..
فطوم: هههههههه فديتج والله..برايج احين بسير اصلي الجمعه..ونتلاقى العصر على خير
نورة: ان شاء الله.... قولي لسعيد لا يسرع... فمان الله..
فطوم: ان شاء الله...مع السلامه...

نشن البنات وسارن غرفة الضيوف الصغيره اللي صارت غرفة فطيم الحين... وطلعن لها فراش يديد وفرشن الشبرية وبطلن درايش الغرفه عشان تتهوى... وحصه سارت تيب المدخن وادخن الغرفه...ونورة وعنود طلعن الاغراض اللي كانت بالكبت كلها ووودنها كبت الغرفه الثانيه... وزقرن الخدامه تغسل الحمام ..وبعد ماخلصت حطن لها الشامبو والمعجوون والفراشي اليديده والليف وكل شي ممكن انها تحتاجه... يعني خلن الحجره جاهزه للسكن تماما وان شاء الله فطيم مابينقصها شي... وبعد ماخلصن سكرن الغرفه وطلعن يخططن شو بيسون للعشا...
بعد الغدا فطوم كل شوي تلوي على حد من اهلها كانها بتفارقهم سنه...مب اسبووع... بس لانها المسكينه ماتعودت تفارق اهلها هالفتره كلها... وسعيد كل شوي يستعيلها... يبا يوصل باسرع مايمكن العين عشان يقعد فتره اطول وياهم... فطوم شلت وياها شنطتين ملابس طبعا معاهم اغراضها الشخصية واللي قدرت تيبه معاها... عشان ماتكون غرفتها فاظيه... وطبعا حطت بحسابها ملجه حصه وشلت فستانها وياها وكل شي تحتاجه... وشلت بعد الدبدوب اللي يايبنه حمدان وياها... من وصلتها هالهدية وهي ماتقدر تفارقها.. مب لانه حمدان يايبنها...لا.... بس لانها تعودت عليها ...وتعودت تقعد عليه وتتساند وتقرا قصص... ولازم تاخذه وياها هناك... اذا خلته في غرفتها مابيسلم من منى ومنال...بيتعبثن فيه... وصتها امها بالادب والحشمه وانها تستوي حرمه مثل بنات عمتها... وابوها نفس الشي...وعطاها مصرووف يكفيها..عشان ماتحتاج لشي...
في العين.. البنات كانن في المطبخ ومعاهن الخدامه.. يطبخن ويخترعن اكلات ويسوولفن ويظحكن واصواتهن واصله اخر البيت... دخل عليهن ناصر..واصلا هن كلهن كانن متحجبات لانهن يخافن الدريول يدخل عليهن المطبخ...
ناصر: السسسسسسلام عليكم...
حصه: هلا والله ناصر عليك السلام....
ناصر: شو تسون انتن كلكن في المطبخ..؟؟.. (وصد صوب العنود).. شحالج عنووود؟؟ شحالج اهلج
عنود: بخير الله يسلمك ..شحالك انته ناصر؟
ناصر: الحمد لله..
نورة: قاعدين نجهز للعشا..
ناصر: من الحيييييييين؟؟؟؟ عنبوو بعده ماذن العصر..!!!
نورة:نحن مابنطبخ من احين...بنطبخ عقب..بعدين فيه اشياء معجنات يبالها وقت تتخمر العجينه...
ناصر: حق شوو عاد هالعباله..؟؟
وسار ياب دبه ماي فاظيه وقعد يترسها من الفوز... لانه ياي يبا دبة ماي للسياره...
حصه: ترا هل الشارجه بيون اليوم..مب كلهم.. فطوم بتينا وبييبها سعيد..
ناصر: لا والله.؟؟؟ عيل مابظهر من البيت بنتريا سعيد...
نورة: انته ماتدري..؟؟ فطوم بتسكن عندنااااااا..
ناصر: حياها الله...بس ليش؟
نورة: عشان تدرس في الجامعه...
ناصر: اهاااااااااا ..تمام....قصرن حسوسكن..
شل دبة الماي وطلع يعبي سيارته ....وبعد ماخلص منها سار بيته عشان يتسبح ويبدل ثيابه..
والبنات يوم جهزن كل شي طلعن من المطبخ وراحن للبيت... وبدلن ثيابهن وتعدلن..عنود عادي تلبس من ملابس حصه... ونزلن تحت وين ماكانت امهن يالسه تتريا ويلسن وياها....
واول ماسمعن صوت سياره طلعت نوره وحصه وياها اما عنود فقالت للبنات بصوت واطي..
عنود: انا خاطري اشوف هالسعيد هذا مال نوره... بوقف عند الدريشه...
نزل سعيد من السياره وهو يشوف نوره ظاهرتله.. وشي اكيد انه مانتبه لحصه فحظور حياااته جدامه..ابتسم لها وردت له الابتسامه باحلى منها....اما فطوم طارت صووبهن تسلم عليهن..
حصه: هلااااااااااااا والله بفطيم نور البيت ....
فطوم: منور باهله حبيبتي... شخباااااااركن؟؟..نوروووه ..نحن هنااااااااااا...
التفتت نوره اللي كانت مشغوله بسعيد وعيونه.... وحست باحراااج...
نورة: هلا والله فطييييم....اخييرا ييتي...؟؟
فطوم: انا احين اللي اخيرا ييييت... ماعليه انزين بخطفها لج...
حصه: شحالك سعيد...؟
سعيد: بخير الله يسلمج حصه..شحالج انتي..؟
حصه: بخير الله يعااافيك..
نورة: شحالك سعييد..؟؟؟
كان سعيد منزل عيونه يوم كانت حصه تسلم عليه.... بس يوم سمع حس نوره رفع عينه...
سعيد: انتي شحالج؟؟؟
نورة: انا بخير....
كانت حصه شلت فطوم وسارن داخل وهن فاقدات الامل بهالثنينه...
سعيد: عيل انا بخير...النت مقطوع عندكم اشووو..؟؟
قفطت نوره..
نورة: هههههههههه لا شغااال..
هز سعيد راسه ..
سعيد: دواج عقب...
نورة: ههههههههه ياويلي عيل... اقرب في الميلس سعيد بزقرلك ناصر...
سعيد: بسلم على عمووه...داخل؟؟
نورة: هي داخل في الصالة ..بس بنت عمي هناك..اصبر بزقرها لك...
دخلت نوره تزقر امها ويلست ويا فطيم ترحببها... وبعد ماصلوا العصر.. سارت نورة وعنود للمطبخ عشان يجهزون الفواله حق سعيد وفطوم.. في المطبخ...
نورة: هااااا..؟ شفتيييه...؟
عنود: شفته يابووج ....شفته...
نورة: ههههههه شو رايج..؟؟
عنود: تبين الصدق....يذوووووووووب... شفته كيف يطالعج ماخوز عينه...
ظحكت نوره وسكتت... زقرت الخدامه عشان تودي الفواله للرياييل..وشلت هي وعنود الباقي لفطوم...
في الميلس اتصل سعيد بحمدان...
حمدان: مرحباااااااااا الساع ملااااااايييين بهل الشااارجه..
سعيد: هلا والله حمدااااان..شحاااالج؟
حمدان: بخيييييييير وعافيه والله علووووووومك..؟
سعيد: بخير يطولي بعمرك..وين انته..؟؟؟
حمدان: ماااعندي شغل قلت بسير عزبه عمي .. توني طالع من البيت ...
سعيد: لا تسير العزبه...تعال بيت عمك...
حمدان: لا تقولي انك عندهم..
سعيد: اوكي انا مب عندهم...
حمدان: لا صدق صدق...
سعيد: هههههه شو اسويبك تقولي لا تقول....هي انا عندهم وجانك فاظي مر عليه...
حمدان: احين ياينك... فمان الله
سعيد: الله وياك

في البيت..كانت الخدامه نزلت اغراض فطوم كلهن بما فيهن الدبدوب وحطتهن كلهن في الغرفه ...ويوم دخلتها فطوم ..عيبتها ..
فطوم: واااااااااو شو هالترتيب..ماحيدها جي اخر مره ييتها...
حصه: غيرنا بعض الاشياء عشان ترتاحين فيها...
فطوم: مشكووورات حبيباتي والله عبلت علييييييكن...
عنود: لا بالعكس والله مستانسين فيج وان شاء الله انتي بعد تستانسين باليلسة هني...
فطوم: اكيييد اني بستانس ان شاء الله...
نورة: اندوكم ههههههههههههههههه حتى هذا يبتيييه..؟؟؟؟
كانت نورة تاشر عالدبدوب....
فطوم: ههههههههههه وحياتج قبلي راكب السياره...
نورة: ليييش يعني؟؟؟
فطوم: تعلقت به والله ماصبر عنه الحين... ولا تفهمين غلط عن اكفخج...
نورة: انزين انزين ههههههههههههه....
دخل حمدان البيت بسيارته ونزل منها وعلى طول سار الميلس وسلم على ناصر وسعيد... واصر حمدان على سعيد انه يسير وياه يتحوطون.. سعيد ماكان خاطره يطلع من البيت بس بعد مايبا يقعد ارووحه... بس صدقه حمدان لين العشا شو بيتم يسوي..؟؟؟ فوافق ..وناصر بعد طلع لانه عنده كم شغله..
البنات بعد ماتفاولن وماحصلن شي يسونه قررن يساعدن فطوم على ترتيب اغراضها.. اما نوره خلتهن عشان تسير تشرف عالعشا عن تخربه الخدامه... وتمت في المطبخ لين اذن..حتى يوم اذن المغرب سارت تصلي وردت للمطبخ ...وماخلصت الا على حدود الساعه 8 ..ويوم طالعه من المطبخ شافت حمدان يايب سعيد وياه رادين من برا ويظحكون .. قالت في خاطرها زين ان حمدان وياه..وشردت داخل البيت قبل مايشووفها.. لازم تبدل ثيابها وتتسبح ريحتها كله شياط ومطبخ... المهم ركبت فوق وتسبحت عالسريع ولبست ثياب يديده ونزلت عند البنات..كان ابوها توه راد من عزبته... فقالت له ان قوم سعيد وحمدان في الميلس...وسار صوبهم... راحت صوب الصالة وحصلت الكل متيمع .. امها وحصه وعنود وفطيم وحريم اخوانها ميرة وحمده وعيالهن... وحطوا العشا للرياييل والحريم وتعشوا... وقعدوا يسولفون...بعد العشا بساعتين دخلوا الشواب بيرقدون... وحريم العيال كل وحده سارت بيتها...تمن البنات يالسات في الصالة... اما نوره فكانت عند الدريشه وهي ميته غصه..وتشوف سعيد واقف عند السياره يرمس حمدان وماتقدر تطلع تسلم عليه... بعدها شافت حمدان ساير صوب الميلس وسعيد تم واقف ..عقب تحرك ويا صوب البيت .. ودق الباب...
سعيد: هوووووووود....!!
تحركت نوره من عند الدريشه وهي تتبسم ..وطلعت لسعيد فويهه وروعته...
نورة: بوووووووووو...!!
سعيد: اهـــــــــــــــــب... بسم الله يالساحره روعتيني...
ظحكت نوره...وكمل سعيد بلهجة ماكره فصوته..والبسمه شاقه الحلج..
سعيد: كنتي واقفه عند الدريشه....
نورة: هممممممممم هي....
ظحك سعيد..
سعيد: منو كنتي اطالعين؟؟؟؟
نورة: ......... حمـــــدان...
اختفت الظحكه عن ويه سعيد..ونوره ماتت من الظحك....سعيد كان وده يكفخها..
سعيد: سيري سيري....سيــــــري زقريلي فطيم...!
نورة:...زعلت؟؟
سعيد: مالج خص..!
نورة: سعوووووووووووووووووود....!!
سعيد: سعوود فعييينج انزين...
ظحكت نوره وهي تشوفه منقهر...
نورة: صدق ان سعود فعيووني الثنتين مب وحده بس...
ظحك سعيد وهو مستااانس من الخاطر...
نورة: سعيد شو رايك تبات فحجرة عبدالله..؟؟؟
قال وهو يذكرها بشي قالته يوم طلب منها تقعد..
سعيد: باجر عندي دواااااااام....
سكتت نوره وهي مبرطمه..
سعيد: بالخميس ان شاء الله بني عشان ملجه اختج....
نورة: على خير.... بزقرلك فطيم...ومابرد اطلع اخاف حد يشوفني... شي في خاطرك؟؟
سعيد: اهتمي بعمرج...كلي مثل الناس غادية يبسووون...
نورة: ههههههههههه انا عايبني جسمي... انته بعد اهتم بنفسك..
سعيد: ان شااااااء الله...
ونورة: وسلم على اهلك وخااالي وعلياااا....
سعيد: وبعد؟؟
نورة: والشبييييه بعد...
سعيد: ناسيه حد..؟؟؟
نورة: ههههههههههههه لالا الباقي بوصل لهم سلامات خاصه بنفسي....
سعيد: ههههههههههه اووكي بنترياااا السلامات هاي...
نورة: لا تسرع سعيد اماانه..
سعيد: من عيوني الثنتين..
نورة: يعلهن سالمات يارب.... فمان الله
سعيد:الله يحفظج..
سارت نوره ودخلت الصاله...
نورة: فطوووووووم...اخوج بيسييير ويبا يرمسج..
طلعت فطووم لاخووها ونوره يلست مع البنات كانها مب عندهن...
سعيد: هااااااا فطوووم...بسير انا ماتوصين عشي؟
فطوم: سلااااااامتك والله وسلم على اهلي تولهت عليهم والله...
سعيد: من احين تولهتي؟؟ توج يايه...
فطوم: والله مب متعوده ابات ارووحي فمكان غير بيتنا بس ماعليه بتعود..
سعيد: ماوصيج عااااد...عن الخــفّـــة.. وخلج حرمه ولا تفشليني لاني متوسطلج عند ابويه...
فطوم: ان شااااااااااااااء الله ولا يهمك....
سعيد: مب محتايه شي؟؟؟ اذا محتايه اتصليبي وبييبلج اللي تبينه الاسبوع الياي..
فطوم: ماتقصر حبيبي انته...
سعيد: حبتج القراااده..
فطوم: ههههههههههههههه ليش عاد انا اختك حليلي...
سعيد: المهم لا تنسين اللي موصنج عليه.. وهدية نوره توصلها بينج وبينها مب تغدين مفضوحه تقوليلها جدام البنات...

----------


## Taka

فطوم: ولا يهمك...
سعيد: يالله فمان الله..
فطوم: الله يحفظك اخوويه..
طلع سعيد من البيت وتلاقى ويا حمدان اللي رد طلع من الميلس وسلم عليه وروح.... ويوم روح يا حمدان صوب البيت ودخل كعاادته بدون مايستاذن..بس شاف باب الصالة مسكر ودق الباب قبل ويوم فتحه انصدم بعيوون فاطمه العسلية الفاتحه اطالع فيه....اول شي سوته فطيم تغشت..وهي تسب وتلعن من الخاطر..وتقول في خاطرها " بدينا عاد" ... والمسكين حمدان منصدم اصلا ماكان يدري بانها في البيت..وكان داخل عشان يشل اخته... مد ايده ياشر عليها مستغرب وجودها وهو يقول...
حمدان: ايـــــــه...!!... اخوج روح عنج...!!!!
وتناقعن البنات كلهن من الظحك حتى فاطمه.... وحليلك ياحمدان...مايدري بالسالفه...
نورة: اقول حمدان ممكن تهوينا.؟؟ تشوف ان عندنا بنت...
حمدان: سوري مابطلع...بيت عمي... بعدين ليش تظحكن ؟؟ صدق سعيد روح عنها اتصلبه...
حصه: فطوم بتسكن عندنا عشان الجامعه ...
بطل حمدان عيووونه مب مصدق.....بتسكن في بيت عمه..؟؟؟؟؟؟ كيف هذي.؟؟
نشت عنوود وهي ادز اخووها برا الصاله...
عنود: متى بتودر حركاتك ماحيدك غلس جي ....شو بلاك...؟؟
كانوا برا الصاله الحين...
حمدان: فهميني السالفه..؟؟
عنود: وانته شووو خصك؟؟؟
حمدان: عنودوووه خلصيني...
عنود: البنت بتدرس في الجامعه وبدال ماتسكن في السكن بتسكن فبيت عمتها...شوفيها يعني..؟؟
تم حمدان منصدم ويفكر بالسالفه .... يعني الطويله بتسكن هني.... اهلا اهلا...!!.. احين مابروم ادش بيت عمي مثل مابغي ومثل ماتعودت.... لالا..مابغير عادتي..وليش اغيرها..؟؟ بيت عمي..وكيفي اسير وارد...
حمدان: المهم انتي لبسي عباتج ويالله نروح..تاخر الوقت... بترياج في السياره لا تبطين...
روح عنهاحمدان لسيارته وباله مشغوووول بالسالفه هذي... اما عنود دخلت ويابت عباتها وتلبست وسلمت عالبنات وطلعت لاخووها وروحوا بيتهم...
مر الاسبوع اللي بعده مثل لمح البصر... نورة كانت اداوم دوامها الصيفي كالمعتاد وفطوم كانت تروح وياها وتعابل اشغالها في الجامعه...وكلمت المسؤولين وحولت وضعها من طالبات السكن لطالبات العين وبدلوا بطاقتها الجامعية...وامتحنت امتحانات تحديد المستوى... وكل الامور المتعلقه بالمستجدات..
حصه كانت مشغووله بنفسها وتجهيزاتها للملجه.. الا مره تحاتي الفستان..ومره تحاتي التسريحه ومره تحاتي الحنا.. وابدا ماكانت تقدر ترقد في الليل وهالشي اثر على شكلها ...وكانت وايد متوتره بانهاعلى وشك ترتبط بانسان طول حياتها ماتعرف عنه الا الشي البسيط...ومازال بالنسبه لها غريب...وفلحظه ضعف وارهاق فكرت..بانه لو كان خليفه...ماكانت بتتوتر هالكثر...وبتكون مرتاحه....
خليفه كل مايمر يوم عليه تدهور صحته وتركيزه في دراسته اكثر واكثر... الوقت يمر..واليوم الثلاثاء.. بعد يومين بتكون حصه زوجه سيف الشامسي... كيف بقدر اتحمل ياناااس..؟؟ كيييييييييف..؟؟؟ ..
سعيد ونوره كانوا على اتصال دايم بالنت..وبينهم رسايل ... ووضعهم مستقر...
الخميس الظهر وصلت للبيت باقة ورد بيظا وكبيييييييييره باسم حصه..وفيها بطاقه صغيره مكتوب عليها
"صباح الورد..لاحلى ورده... مبرووك"
وماعرفن من عند منووو ...وطنشن السالفه...الخمس الظهر كانن عنود ونوره وفطوم في الصالون.. يتعدلن وهن محتشرات...
نورة: ريلج هذا غير شكل شل الكيمره عنااا....احين كيف بنصور..؟؟؟
عنود: لا تقولين شي عن ريلي لو سمحتي...
فطوم: لازم هالتصوير..؟؟؟
نورة: لاااااااااااااازم ماتمر مناسبه بدون ماصور... حرام....
عنود: فكيينا..بييبلج كيمرتنا من البيت...
نورة: غصبن عنج اصلا بتيبينها... اونها تعزم عاد...!!!
عنود: ههههههههه خسج الله كيف طايحتبي... بخبر عبااادي عليج ..بقوله يعذبوني في غيابك...
فطوم: انا اغااار جذي.... وحده بتملج والثانيه مالجه وادلع ريلها بعد..عبادي اون...مالي خص ابا اعرس...
نورة: مابطولين صدقيني...
فطوم: هههههههه اطمني مابعرس الا يوم تعرسين انتي...
وتغمز لها.. وظحكت نوره...
خلصن تعديل واتصلت نوره بامها..
نورة: امااااااااااايه ...نحن خلصنااا..طرشووا الدريول...
ام خالد: وين نطرشه الدريول مشغووول لين قمه راسه مايروم يتحير...
نورة: على الحظ يعني..؟؟ انزين خالد....والا ناصر...
ام خالد: والله مادري بخوانج بعد كل حد لاهي....
نورة: امااااااااايه شو هالحال..؟؟ دبريييناااا طرشيلنا اي حد...
ام خالد: انزين بشوفلكن حد....
سكرت نوره عن امها وقعدن يترين... بعد ثلث ساعه رن تيلفون عنوود..
عنوود: مرحبااااا
حمدان: هلا عنوود...يالله نزلن..
عنود: وين ننزل؟
حمدان: نزلن بسرعه ورايه اشغال..ماتبن تروحن البيت..؟؟؟
عنود: اهااااااا..اوكي احين بننزل...
سكرت عنه والتفت لقوم نوره...
عنود: يالله روحنا...حمدان ياينا..
بطلت فطوم عيونها..عنود سارت تلبس عباتها وتلم اغراضها ... مسكت فطوم ايد نوره..
فطوم: انتي هااااي... ماروم انا اركب ويا ولد عمج هذا...
نورة: شو تبينا نسوي محد غيييره...!!!
فطوم: نسيتي انتي ان اهلي بيوون العصر..والحين الساعه اربع واحتمال وصلوا...والله لو يشوفوني نازله من سايرة حمدان بيعدموووني...
نورة: هممممممممم اتصليبهم شوفيهم وين...
مسكت فطوم تيلفونها واتصلت بسعيد..اللي قالها انهم بعد نص ساعه ان شاء الله بيكونون في العين.... اطمنت نوره من هالناحيه...بيوصلون البيت قبل مايوصلون هل الشارجه لكن فطوم تمت معارضه ومب قادره تستوعب..
فطوم: نورووه بليز لا تسوون فيني هالحركات....
نورة: يابنت الناس مابياكلج... قلنا غلس وشيطان بس مب مصاص دماء صدقيني...
برطمت فطيم... بنت عمتها هذي تبا توديها فداهية... يت عنود تستعيلهن.. تلبسن عبيهن وشلن اغراضهن وتغشن... عنود ركبت جدااام.. ونورة ريحت فطوم من الاحراج وركبت هي ورا حمدان... وفطوم من الصوب الثاني وعيونها على ريولها تحت... الودودها تنخش تحت السيت بعد.... بس بعد فتره ...ماقاومت وهي تسمع سوالف نوره وحمدان ومغايظهم لبعض من انها ترفع عينها وتراقبه من تحت غشوتها... الصراحه حلوو ..وشكله شخصية...ولين الحين مالتفت لي ولا رمسني ولا قل ادبه عليه باي طريقه... ياحيه يوم يحشم شوي... تذكرت الدبدوب اللي يابلها اياااه... واكتشفت ان حمدان له جانب رقيق في طبيعته... بس حركاته الماصخه تخرب عليه..وصدت عنه يانب وقعدت اطالع من الدريشه...
اول مادخلن البيت انصدمن ببقاية ورد ثانيه نفس الحجم بس لونها هالمره مشكل..اصفر على بطيخي على عيناوي ... والبطاقه مكتوب عليها..
" الله يجعله يوم مبروك...الف مبروووك"
استغربن البنات..!!..شو السالفه..؟؟ حصه وايد وصلتها باقتين اليوم من عند ربعها... بس مب مكتوبه عليهن اسماء... وطنشن السالفه مره ثانيه وكملن استعداداتهن... وتلبسن الفساتين اللي يابها ناصر الصبح من بوظبي.... وحصه كانت في غرفتها مع راعية الصالون اللي يابوها لها... دخلن عليها البنات..
عنود: اوووش اوووش يالعرووووس من قدج...
حصه: سكتن عني احس عمري بموووت....
فطوم: بسم الله عليج شحقه تموتين بعد..؟؟؟..الله يوفقج يارب...
نورة: حصوووه شفتي الباقات اللي وصلتج..؟؟؟
حصه: احيدها وحده بيظا قتلهم يحطونها عند المدخل...
نورة: لا..وصلت وحده ثانيه بعد... وحطوها عند المدخل الثاني ...
حصه: والله..؟؟؟... نوروه ماعليج امر سيري هاتيلي من كل وحده ورده والبطايق بعد لا تنسينهن...
سارت نوره وسوت اللي قالته لها حصه ويابت لها ورده من كل باقه...ويوم شافت حصه البطاقات..رفعت عينها وقالت...
حصه: لاحظتوا ان كلهن نفس الخط...؟؟
ين البنات وكلهن قعدن يشوفن في البطايق..واطالعن بعض.... وقالن مره وحده..
" ســــــيــــــــــف..!!!"
وتناقعن من الظحك وحصه احمر ويهها.. وردت راعية الصالون تسشور شعرها...
نورة: ياحليله ريل اختي رومانسييييي...متعبل كل شوي باقه... بنتريا شو بيطرش في الليل...!!
حصه: مابيطرش في الليل بيكون مشغووول...
نوره: على كم تراهنين انه بيطرش..؟؟
حصه: حراام الرهااان...
عنود: اوووووووه..نسينا كاميره الفيديووووو...
فطوم: اتصلي بحد فبيتكم خليهم اييبونها قبل الملجه...
واتصلت عنود بحرمه اخوها ووصتها تيبها... وعقبها صدت على حصه...
عنود: حصوووووووه... لا يكون بتفجينه..؟؟؟؟
كانت تطري شعرها...
حصه: هي بفجه...
نورة: ياويلج من امااايه...
حصه: مالي خص..مطولتنه ومتبهدله بسبته اخر شي ما اطلعه..؟؟؟ بعدين صراحه ذاك اليوم تلعوزت بالتسريحه مارمت له...
عنود: كيفج لا تقولين ماقلنالج...عموه بتهزبج...
حصه: برااايها...

وصلوا هل الشارجه واختبص البيت كله ونوره ماشافت سعيد الا من بعيد وهو ساير الميلس... وكانوا كلهم يايين متعدلين عشان مايتلعوزون هني... على المغرب خلصت حصه تعديلها ... وكانت بسيطه وناعمه .. ومكياجها يناسب فستانها الذهبي الفاتح..وشعرها المفتوح عطى لمسه واااااااااااااايد روعه عليها.... لكن مع الوقت كان ارتباك حصه يزيد... وقلب خليفه يتقطع اكثر واكثر.... اللي اتصل بسيف وبارك له عالملجه... وصدمه هذا بخبر انه العرس بيكون بعد اربع شهور او خمس...يعني في الوقت اللي بيكونون فيه غايبين... وانه اصر عليهم انهم ياخذون اجازه عشان يحظرون العرس.... لانه بدون حظورهم مابيكون شي عرس وهذا قرار حصه...
كانت الملجه ربشه ... وانترس بيتهم كله حريم وعرب... وقبل ماتنزل حصه يابولها الدفتر وسالوها اذا موافقه او لا طبعا بتوكيل ابوها... وقالت انها موافقه ووقعت على وثيقة الزواج وبعدها نزلووها للحريم ولبسووها الشبكه..وحصه من تسارع الاحداث تحس ان راسها يدور وبطيح في اي لحظه...على الساعه عشر كانن الحريم يتعشن..وقفت نوره التصوير وعطتها فطوم عشان تسير تعدل شي في مكياجها... ويوم مرت من الباب شافت الخدامه يايبه باقه يديده اكبر عن قبل..وكلها ورد احمر...ظحكت نوره وسارت صوب الخدامه ..ولاحظت بعد ان الباقه مش برووحها...معاها علبة متوسطه الحجم كهدية معدله ومزينه بورد مجفف... قالت للخدامه توديه كله غرفة حصه...هالباقه الحمرا ما يتفرط فيها الصراحه...
خلصن الملجه وكانت الساعه 11 ونص يوم ركبت حصه فوق لغرفتها وشافت الباقه الحمراا... قفلت الباب وراها لانها تبا تكون برووحها.. وقبل ماتعق ثيابها راحت صوب الباقه... وشلت العلبه ويلست عالشبريه...يوم فتحتها حصلتها تحت مفروشه بحرير احمر... ومنثور عليه ورد مجفف وحلاوة باتشي موزعه في الصندوق داخل..وفي الوسط تيلفون صغير مع الجراجه ماله وكل شي...وبطاقه كبيرة شوي مكتوب فيها..

----------


## Taka

انشاله اكمل فيم ثاني

----------


## Taka

السلام عليكم ....شحالكم....انشاله بخير .....الحين بكمل القصه

----------


## Taka

" الف مبرووووك....
صدقيني اني اسعد انسان في هالدنيا يوم الله عطاني اللي اباه.... من اول ماشفتج وانتي فبالي..
واوعدج انج ماتندمين على ارتباطج فيني.... والله يجعل حياتنا كلها سعاده وتوفيق من الله عز وجل..
بخصوص التيلفون..لا تخافين شاورت عمي وهو موافق... ادري انج تعبانه الليله عشان جي مابتصلج..
بس اذا حبيتي تتصلين بكون وايد فرحان باتصالج....
الف الف مبرووووك مره ثانيه..
ريلج
سيــــف "
----------------------------------

الجزء الرابع والعشرون
سكرت حصه العلبه.. وماصكت اي شي فيها..خلتها مثل ماهي وابتسامه صغيرة على شفايفها... سيف هذا خفيف الروح.... مب ثقيل عالنفس.... عيل ليش بالله مب قادره تتخيل انه ريلها..؟؟؟؟ بكل بساطه لان الامور اطورت باسرع مما كانت هي نفسها تتصور... الحين هي انسانه متزوجه.. ومفروض عليها الاخلاص طبعا حتى بافكارها... صح ان تفكيرها راح كم مره اليوم لخليفه...وقارنت بينهم بشكل كبيير... لكن كل شي لازم ينتهي هني...سيف هو زوجها وبيتم جذي... ولازم تبدى تتقبله على هالاساس.....بعد رسالته الصغيره اللي كاتبنها لها...تبين لها ان سيف هو اللي بغاها من الاول...من يوم ماشافها... يعني مب امه اللي شافتها في الملجه وعيبتها وراحت تخطبها..... الصدف هني مالعبت دور... كل شي صار بناءا على طلب سيف... وكل شي سواه لين الحين يدل على رغبته الكبيره فيها ..وشكثر هو شارنها من الخاطر... ماوفر وقت عشان يخطبها ويسال عنها... والله عطاه على قد نيته.... ريال مثل هذا يستحق الصراحه انه ينحب... والكل من البداية مدح فيه... عيل ليش التوتر.؟؟ ليش الخووف؟؟.. يمكن لانها حياة يديده لازم اتعود عليها واحبها... سيف..امس كان ريال غريب فحياتها..واليوم...زوجها... حقيقه تخوف صح لكن لازم تتعود عليها...لازم...!
حصه الوحيده اللي كانت هادية في هالبيت... اما خارج غرفة حصه المقفوله... كانت الربشه صدق ...نورة وفطوم وعنود اللي قررت تبات عندهم... منى ومنال ..عليا وامنه وشيخه.. كلهم كانوا متيمعين في الصالة يشوفون الفلم الخبل اللي مصورتنه نوره.... وكلهم تفاجؤوا يوم شافوا الباقات اللي مصورتنها وهي تعلق وتقول هذي باقات وهدايا المعرس اليوم... وعرفوا انها من عند سيف..وبعدماخلصوا قعدوا يسولفون عن كل شي صار الليله..ويوم خلصت السوالف انصدموا بترتيب الغرف ووين بيبااتووون..؟؟؟؟
عليا وريلها رقدوا كالعاده في غرفة عليا الجديمه... هلال وحرمته وبناتهم الصغار منى ومنال في غرفة الضيوف الكبيرة.. اما غرفته فطيم الحاليه فرقدوا فيها شيخه وآمنه وعيالها مع فطيم طبعا... عنود رقدت مع نوره.. وسعيد رتبوله حجرة عبدالله وخلوه يرقد فيها.. وهذا سعيد ارووحه مادخل البيت غير الساعه 1 ونص في الليل...يوم الكل رقووود...
مر يومين عالملجه... وحصه لين الحين مب مجرأة حتى انها تفتح التيلفووون... لين الحين مغلق وفي العلبه... اكيد سيف يتصل ويتصل ومظيج عليها... بس مب متخيله كيف بتكلم ريال غريب كيييييييف؟؟؟....وبموافقه اهلها بعد..؟؟؟ كيف يعودونها ويربونها على شي طوول حياتها... ويحذرونها وكل شي... واخر شي وفيوم واحد يقولولها كلمي ريلج..؟؟؟ .....اوكي بالنسبه لكم هذا ريلي.... لكن انا ما اعرفه....ماعرفه....!!!..
نزلت حصه تحت وعلى طول اتصلت باخوها عبدالله.... الوحيد اللي ماسمعت رايه في هالموضوع..كل اخوانها قالولها كلمييه وابوها بعد. .. بس عبدالله...لازم تسمعها من عبدالله....
عبدالله: آآلووو...!
حصه: مرحبااا عبدالله... شحااااالك..؟؟
عبدالله: هلاااااااااا والله وغلااااااااا بحصيص... بخير شحالج انتي؟؟؟
حصه: الحمد لله....
عبدالله: بشريني...؟ شحال الاهل كلهم ؟
حصه: بخير الحمد لله....ليتك كنت موجود ياعبدالله.... والله الملجه كانت ناقصتنك... بس ترا مابعذرك في العرس ولا بعرس الا بوجودك...
عبدالله: من عيووني الثنتين والله... عنبوو عرس اختي ولا احظر؟؟؟
حصه: بنشوووف.... عبدالله..!!.. سيف عطاني تيلفون عشان اكلمه...وانا لين الحين غالقه التيلفون ومافتحته...
عبدالله: ليش حصيص...؟؟؟
حصه: انته موافق..؟؟
عبدالله: مالي شور في هالموضوع هذا...لانه هذا حق من حقوقج وخلاص سيف صار ريلج ...وشورج عنده..
حصه: والله ياعبدالله اني لين احين مب متقبله دخول انسان غريب فحياتي ...وكلكم تشجعوني اني اكلمه واشوفه.... هذا ريلج وهذا ريلج.....انا مب حاسه انه ريلي....!!..
عبدالله: حصه... انتي ماحاولتي حتى.... كيف بتتقبلينه اذا انتي رافضه اي اتصال لج وياه..؟؟؟ فتحي التيلفون... وردي على اتصاله... صح بتنحرجين في البدايه ويمكن اتمين ساكته لكن شوي شوي بتتعودين... وبتتقبلينه واضمن لج انج بتحبينه بعد قبل ماتعرسوون شو رايج..؟؟؟
حصه: كانك تتكلم في الاحلام ياخوي...
عبدالله: انتي جربي.... ومابتندمين... انتي خايفه لانج ماتعودتي تكلمين ريال غريب... لكن هذا مب غريب..هذا ريلج ... رضيتي والا لا... وصدقيني سيف انسان وايد حبوب وبيخليج تتعودين عليه اسرع مما تتوقعين ...
حصه: على خير... بحاول
عبدالله: اليوم....فتحي التيلفون احين....اكيد بتهل عليج المسجات..حرام عليج مسويه بالريال جي..
حصه: هههههههه... اووكي.. خلاص مابطول عليك عبدالله...
عبدالله: اووكي سلمي عليهم كلهم ماوصيج... وهالله هالله بسيف..
حصه: ان شاء الله..فمان الله..
عبدالله: مع السلامه...
حصه:.........عبدالله....!!!!
بس عبدالله سكر..... ياخسااااااره....!!... كنت بقوله يسلم على خليفه...!

سكرت التيلفون ومرت على حجره فاطمه... نوره وفطيم هناك يسولفن ويظحكن..ولا على بالهن... فكرت تدخل تفرفش وياهن شوي... لكن قررت تواجه اللي تخافه... اصلا مالها مزاج عالسوالف احين.... كان الوقت العصر... ركبت فوق وقفلت الباب... ويابت الصندوق..وفتحته..مثل ماكان..مالمست اي شي فيه... مدت ايدها للتيلفون وفتحته.... واستغربت يوم حصلت مسج وحده بس...وكانت تقول..
"اتصلت وايد وكله يعطيني مغلق... عسى المانع خير....
متى ماتكون نفسيتج مرتاحه ياريت تبلغيني ولو بمسج.."
تلومت حصه... انا شو سويت..؟؟ بديت حياتي الزوجيه باني زعلت ريلي..؟؟؟ امحق زوجه.... بس ياناس مب متعوده...والله مب متعوده...!!.. حاولت انها تتصل..ماقدرت...بطرش له مسج احسن...وكتب له..
" آسفه سيف... كل السالفه اني ماكنت مستعده.."
رد عليها على طوووول...
" ومب انا اللي بفرض وجودي على حرمتي... الحمد لله انج بخير... ومتى ما حبيتي تكلميني اتصليبي او طريشيلي مسج وانا بتصلبج...بس ديري بالج على نفسج..."
تلومت حصه اكثر عن قبل... احين هذا كيف خذ هالفكره عني... من اولها زعل ..؟؟؟ .لا والله بشرتني بحياة حلوه وياك عيل دام من اولها زعلت....اووففف... شو هالحاله...؟؟ .. خله يولي لاااه...
فرت التيلفون عالشبرية وطلعت من الغرفه.. وسارت بيت اخوها ناصر وقعدت مع حرمه اخوها حمده وعيالها لين بعد المغرب...
المسا بعد مارقدوا... كانت فطوم ونوره وحصه السرحانه يالسات في الصاله..وكانت تقريبا الساعه عشر ونص... يجلبن في هالقنوات مب عارفات شو يطالعن...سمعن دق عالباب ..على طول فطوم تحجبت تتحسبه واحد من عيال عمتها.. وحصه ونوره نفس الشي لانهن يعرفن انها دقة حمدان هذي...وفعلا بعد شوي دخل حمدان وسلم وما التفت ناحية فطوم ابد...الي من شافته بطلت حجابها وتغشت وطلعت من الصالة وسارت حجرتها...
حمدان: شووووو...!!!.. اذا حضرت الشياطين هربت الملائكة؟...
حصه: حليلها مب متعوده عليك شو تباها تسوي يعني... تعال..اشوف في ايدك شي..شويايبلنا..
حمدان: والله يايبلكن فلم رعب توه نازل.. بس اذا الوقت مب مناسب بروح..
حصه: افااا عليك شو هالرمسه .؟؟ من متى انته لك وقت مب مناسب؟؟
يا حمدان وقعد مكانه المعتاد مجابل التلفزيووون ..
حمدان: ماعليينا...المهم حصيص..شو عندكم؟..ميت من اليوع...
حصه: تعشينا حمدان....بس بسويلك همبرغر عالسريع اذا بغيت...!!!
حمدان: ياريت والله ..ولو سمحتي عصير برتقال بعد...
حصه: ههههههههههه يحقلك تتشرط يايب فلم...
حمدان: هي عيل اشوو اييبلكن ابلااش؟؟؟.... المشكله اني ماذكر بطني الا يوم ايي عندكم والله...
حصه: لانك ترتاح عندنا اكثر عن اي مكان... لا تشغلوون الفلم عني ...
نشت حصه وسارت المطبخ تسوي لحمدان اللي طلبه...نشت نوره بعد وقالت..
نورة: انا بعد دقايق بسير وبيي...

----------


## Taka

حمدان: ماعندج ذوووق تخليني يالس ارووحي في الصاله...
نورة: البيت بيتك ياخي...مابطول..دقايق...
سارت نوره لحجرة فطوم..وحصلتها يالسه عالشبرية..
نورة: شووو بلاااج..؟؟؟
فطوم: مابلاني شي...ليش؟
نورة: ليش نشييتي جيي..؟؟؟
فطوم: نعم نعم..؟؟؟؟ .. تبيني ايلس واتقيعس ويا ولد عمج في الصاله...؟؟؟
نورة: مابياكلج..
فطوم: ادري.. بس عيب...
نورة: يابنتي يافطوووم.. حمدان مثل اخواني واعززززز بعد... يعني اعتبريه انتي مثل عيال عمتج.جنه اخوونا... وصدقيني هو متعود ايينا يوميا ويسهر ويانا ويسولف ويخربط علينا...ماتشوفينا متعودين عليه اكثر عن الثانين..؟؟...
فطوم: انزين اكوووه عندج سيري ييلسي وياه...والله عادي انا عندي...
نورة: مب هذا القصد.. انتي مابتسكنين عندنا اسبوع واسبوعين...بتسكنين عندنا فتره طويييله وطوييله وايد بعد....ولازم تتصرفين مثلنا والا صدقيني بظيجين ...!!... احين تشوفينه عادي...بس عقب بتظايقين...
فطوم: احين شو تبين تقوليلي يعني..؟؟
نورة: اباج تلبسين شيلتج وتطلعين تقعدين عندنا..
فطوم: شوووووووووووووو..؟؟؟ ينيتي انتي...؟؟
نورة: يابنت الناس مافيها شي.... وصدقيني حمدان بيحشم ولا بيطالع صوبج حتى ...
فطوم: لالالالالالا شلي هالفكره من بالج نهائيا...
نورة: فطوم...حرام عليج ...والله مافيها شي عااااااادي اعتبريه اخووج...والله انه طيب وحبووب وايد... اذا تميتي تنخشين عنه كل مايانا بيحس بالاحراج وبيحس انه ثقيييل علينا عقب مابيينا موووول....
فطوم: والله انا ماطلبت هالشي نوره.... قولوله انه والله عااادي عندي ...يمكن اقعد ارقد او اقرااا...مب شرط تقعدن موازراتني اربع وعشرين ساعه....عادي تصرفن برااحه صدقيني مابشل فخاطري على حد...
نورة: عشاني انزين....جربي اليوم بس... اذا احرجج بكلمه منيي والا مني طلعي ولا تسمعين كلامي مره ثانيه...
فطوم: يانوووره عييييييييب ...كيف تنصحيني بشي مثل هذا...
نورة: لاني اعرف انج بترتاحين اكثر فبيتنا اذا تقبلتي وجود حمدان طاب علينا يوميا في البيت....
فطوم: نوروووه ترا ولد عمج كل مايشوفني يطيحبي...
نورة: انا اعرف حمدان.... جربي اليوم بس...
فطوم: بنشوووف يا السوسه انتي.... بس والله اذا رمسني والا طاحبي ياويلج انتي وهووو...
نورة: ههههههههه اوكي...
يوم نشت فطوم ولبست شيلتها...وحاولت تتغشى مسكتها نورة...
نورة: شو بتسوين..؟؟
فطوم: بتغشى...!
نورة: لا لا تتغشين...تحجبي بس..
ردت فطوم ويلست عالشبرية...
فطوم:لااااااااااااااااه... انتي اممممممممره ينيتي....
نورة: فطوووم ...بتحرجينه زياده جي اذا تميتي متغشيه عنه...بعدين نحن بنطالع فلم شو بتشووفين انتي بالله عليج..؟؟
فطوم: عمري ماسويتها حبيبتي اطلع بويهي جدام رياييل غرب...
نورة: حمدان مب غريب وشايفنج كذا مره بلا غشوه ...بعدين اقولج بنطالع فلم...مابيقعد يطالع ويهج يعني...
هزت فطوم راسلها مستسلمه...
فطوم: انتي بتخربيني انتي...
تحجبت فطوم عدل وهي متوتره من اللي بتسويه ..تدري انه غلط.. بس نوره مزعجه...وبعد ماخلصت طلعت وياها وسارت الصاله وهي عيونها تحت وتمشي ورا فطوم.. ما انتبهت لردة فعل حمدان بس سمعت صوته وهو يقول..
حمدان: نورة ماعليج امر سكري الليت...
سكرت نورة الليت وقعدت هي وفطوم على كرسي بعيد شوي..وحصه ورا حمدان...وحمدان مجابل التلفزيوون وياكل سندويشته....وكان فعلا لاهي عنها وعنهن كلهن اصلا طول الفلم....مندمج ويوم يعلق مايلتفت حتى....وهالشي خلى فطوم ترتاح شوي... وتتمتع بالفلم ..ولو ان عينها كانت دايما تنحرف عن الشاشه وتروح لحمدان..طريقه القعده...والسفره المفرووره..وريله اللي كل شوي يمدها ويسندها فمكان... والمخدات اللي مخربنهن ورااه عشان يرتاح حضرته بالقعده...كلها اشياء ادل شكثر حمدان يعتبر هالبيت بيته فعلا.....والا هو جي طبيعته انه يرتاح وين مايسير؟؟؟
في نص الفلم بند عليهن الفيديوو وهو ينقز من قعدته..
حمدان: استراااااااحه...بسير الحمام...
وتناقعن البنات كلهن من الظحك... الحمام كان عدال غرفة فطيم...يوم طلع حمدان من الحمام التفت صوب الحجره.. لانه بابها كان مبطل...ماكان بيلتفت صوبها لولاان لفت نظرة الدبدوب اللي هو شارنه...!!... يعني هني ساكنه فاطمه..؟؟!!!... وماصبرت عن الدبدوب ويابته وياها.... ظحك حمدان وهو مستانس من هالاكتشاف... ورد الصاله وتظاهر انه ماشي صار وكالعاده ماصد صوبها عشان مايعصببها..وكملوا الفلم للآخر...
كانت الساعه 1 يوم ركبت حصه غرفتها وطاح نظرها على طول على الموبايل...خذته وشافته... لا مسج ..ولا مسد كوول... مطنشني هالريل... سكتت.وفكرت مره ثانيه... احين هو اللي مطنش والا انا..؟؟؟...الصراحه انا اللي مطنشتنه... وهالشي غلط...وصاني عبدالله اني اكلمه اليوم...ليش ماكلمه الحين ....اعتقد انه راقد..بس يوم بيشوف المسد كول باجر بيعرف انها اتصلت عالاقل....بدلت ثيابها ولبست مال النوم... واتصلت برقم سيف الوحيد اللي مخزن في التيلفون....ورن التيلفوون...كانت بتسكر لولا ان سيف رد بسرعه...وهالشي خلاها تشهق بس هو ماسمعها...
سيف: آآآلووو...!
حصه: ...............................
شو بتقول يعني؟؟ مارامت ترمس...
سيف: .... آآآلووو.... حصه رمسي...
حصه:..................... هلا...
ويالله يالله تنسمع...
سيف: هلا والله...... شحااااالج..؟؟
حصه:.....بخير...
سيف: شو حالهم اهلج كلهم...؟؟
حصه: ..الحمد لله كلهم بخير....
سيف:.... اخيرا حنيتي عليه واتصلتي....!!!
حصه...................... (مبتسمه)...!
سيف: مخلتني هذربان ارووحي ارمس..!!.... شو مسهرنج لين احين..؟؟
حصه:.... آآآ ..همم...كنت اشوف فلم...
سيف: اهااااااااااا تشوفين فلم....
حصه: خلاص برايك بخليك...
سيف: وين وين..؟؟؟؟ ماواحيتي حصه...!
حصه:....برقد..
سيف: متاكده..؟؟
حصه:.......................
سيف: اللي يريحج...تصبحين على الف خير..
حصه: وانته من اهله....فماان الله..
سيف: الله وياج..
سكرت حصه عن سيف ويديها ترتجف.... صوته هادي... من النوع اللي يوم يسمعه اي شخص يحس انه صاحبه دايم مبتسم وهو يتكلم....الله يعيني...مادري متى بتعود عليه...!!..
بالباجر يوم نشت من الرقاد الصبح حصلت مسج من عنده مصبح عليها وكاتب كلام رومانسي...طنشت حصه تسبحت ونزلت تحت.... نورة وفطوم مب موجودات..كانن في الجامعه... يوم قعدت تتريق.صدمتها امها بخبر..
حصه: شووووووووووووووو..؟؟؟
ام خالد: شو بعد شووو..؟؟ انتي من ثلاث ايام مالجه والريال يبا يشووفج...
حصه: اماااايه...شو يشوفني واشووفه مابااااا...
ام خالد: والله مب عكيفج عاد بنتي...فيه وحده ماتبا تشوف ريلها..؟؟؟.. بيي بيسلم عليج بيشوفج وبتشوفينه بتسولفون شوي رباعه وبيروح عنج مابياكلج هو...
عافت حصه الريوق وركضت فوق مسكت التيلفون واتصلت به...
سيف: مرحباااا الساع...
حصه:.... صباح الخير..
سيف: صباح النوووور والسرووور والورد والياسمين بعد....اكيد انه صبح حلوو يوم انتي مصبحه علي...
كان ودها حصه ادخل ايدها للتيلفون وتعطيه بكس على خشمه.... يغازل بعد..؟؟ مسود الويه متفيج...
حصه: تسلم...شحالك سيف؟؟
سيف: بخييييييييييير الله يعافيج ياربي...شحالج انتي؟؟
حصه: الحمد لله.... صدق بتي اليوم؟؟؟
سيف:........... هي ان شاء الله المسا بيي...بعد المغرب..
حصه: ليش ماقلت لي ؟؟؟
سيف: وين اقولج انتي خليتي حد يقولج والا يرمسج امس؟؟
حصه: ........................................ (مبرطمه)...
سيف: ماتبيني ايي؟؟؟
حصه: مب جي السالفه...بس...تفاجأت..
سيف: حصه....ادري ان كل شي يديد عليج....وتراج مب انتي الوحيده اللي اول مره تعرسين...حتى انا كل شي يديد عليه وماعرف كيف ممكن اني اتعامل وياج....المفروض ان هالفتره نتفاهم ونتعارف على بعض فيها.... انا تقبلتج واباج من خاطري فحياتي... بس مادري ليش انتي لين الحين مب متقبلتني.... حد غصبج عليه..؟؟؟
حصه: لا ...
سيف: عيل بلاج..؟؟؟... مشكلتج تفكرين وايد.... وتخوفين نفسج بنفسج... خذي نصيحتي..لا تفكرين..بس عيشي حياتج في هالفتره...يقولون انها احلى فتره...
حصه: ان شاء الله.... معاك حق..آسفه...وايد صعبت الامور عليك..
سيف: لا تعتذرين..... انا كل اللي اباه انج تكونين مرتاحه ويايه...
حصه: ان شاء الله.... انته في الدوام احين.؟؟؟
سيف: هي والله بس يالس في الكافتيريا اتريق وعقب برد للدوام.... تريقتي..؟؟
حصه: امبوني كنت اتريق ويوم خبروني انك بتي نشيت عنه...عشان ايي اتصلبك واتاكد..
سيف: هممممم... تردين تتريقين تسمعين..؟؟
حصه: ان شاء الله...برايك عيل بخليك تتريق وتكمل دوامك...وو نترياك في الليل..
سيف: اووكي...بس لا اتعبلين موليه.... انا ياي اشوفج واسولف وياج شوي ما ياي اكل..
حصه: هههههه مالك خص بهالسوالف انته.... يالله كمل ريوقك بالعافيه عليك
سيف: الله يعافيج يارب...فمان الله الغاليه..
حصه: مع السلامه
بعد هالمكالمه حست حصه بشويه راحه لاول مره تجاة سيف... الحمد لله طلع متفهم... وهو الوحيد اللي قدر يدخل لعقلها فكره الارتباط هذا...كانوا اهلها كله يقولون لها ريلج وكلميه وغيره.. كانوا يحسسوونها انه له سلطه عليها... وانها مجبووره تسوي كل هالشي عشانه ... وهو ياخذ وهو مستانس...لكن من بعد كلامه قبل شوي حست انها ظالمتنه... مسكين هو رووحه كان مرتبك... وحسسها ان ارتباطهم مثل الشراكه..لا هو له سلطة عليها ولا هي لها سلطة عليه ...وعلى هالاساس تقدر تتقبله وتتعاون معاه انهم يبنون حياتهم رباعه ويتفاهمون عليها....
---------------------------------

----------


## Taka

الجزء الخامس والعشرون

كانت نوره فحجرتها تدرس لامتحانها اخر الاسبوع... لانه خلاص هالاسبوع اخر اسبوع في الصيفي...دخلت عليها حصه المغرب.. وويهها محمر..
حصه: وصل...وصل...ياوييلي..
نورة: ريلج وصل..؟؟
حصه: هي... نوروه ماروم انزل...انزلي وياي..
نورة: مامنه يعني انتي..؟؟ ماتخافين اذا شافني يكنسل عنج..!!!
حصه: اووف والله انج متفيجه...
نورة: جهزتيله كل شي انتي..؟
حصه: هي..
نورة: وانا اشوفج حلوه وكاشخه ومرتبه...ناقصنج ابتسامه حلوه وتخوزين هالعبووس هذا..
حصه: ماروم ويا هالويه...ياويلي احين امي بتزقر عليه ...
نورة: ارتاحي ياحصه...هذا ريلج مب سايره عند جلاد انتي.. وبعدين هو شايفنج من قبل وانتي بعد شايفتنه شحقه تخافين...
تمت حصه ساكته...
نورة: سيري اقري ايه الكرسي والمعوذات ودخلي... مابياكلج..
ترددت حصه اول شي..بس بعدين نشت وهي تسحب ريولها سحب... ونزلت تحت وهي شوي وبطيح من الدري... شافت امها طالعه من الميلس الصغير وين كان سيف وسكرت الباب...
ام خالد: تعالي سلمي على ريلج...
نزلت حصه وهي قلبها يدق مثل الطبل... وتنفسها صاير سريع كانها كانت تركظ ...وقفت جدام باب الميلس الصغير..وكانت بتفتح..ولاحظت ان امها كانت تبا ادش وياها...فصدت صوبها وقالت..
حصه: امايه لا ادشين وياي..!!
ام خالد: ليش بنتي..؟؟ بدخلج على ريلج بتستحين ادخلين ارووحج...
حصه: بستحي زياده يوم انتي عندي.... بس يوم بدخل اروحي بدبر عمري...
ام خالد: على راحتج..
سارت عنها امها تسوي كم شغله... سمت حصة بسم الله وفتحت الباب.... وشافته يالس.. حست انه مرتبك..بس يوم سمعها داخلها على طول نش وقف.. وهي نزلت عيونها...وسكرت الباب وراها..
حصه:......السـ.....ـــلام ..عليكم...
سيف: وعليكم السلام هلا حصه...
تمت واقفه ..وهو بعد تم واقف...هي عيونها عالارض..بس هو عيونه عليها..منبهر...معجب..احلى عن الشوفه اللي شافها من قبل جدام السياره... ياحظي..ماصدق ان هاي حرمتي...
سيف: آآآآ..احمم...تعالي حصه...استريحي...
تقربت حصه ويلست عالكرسي اللي عداله.. بس مب عداله عداله طبعا...ويلس هو وماعلق على شي..
سيف: شحالج..؟؟
حصه: ..الحمد لله...بخير... شحالك انته سيف.؟؟
سيف: بخير الله يعافيج... ادري انج قافطه وواصله حدج احين ههههههههه عشان جي مابقولج انج حلوه وتخبلين...
ظحكت حصه...اونك عاد ماقلت ويا هالويه..!!...سيف ماشل عيونه عنها..يبا يقعد يراقبها...يراقب اقل حركه تصدر منها... ويعرفها..ويالفها...خلاص حرمته....!..
سيف: امايه واختي شما يسلمن عليج وايد....
حصه: الله يسلمك وياهن من الشر....رد السلام عليهن...
سيف: ان شاء الله....
وقعد سيف حوالي ساعه ونص يستدرجها بالكلام لين ماحس شوي انها بدت تتصرف بعفويه...بس من تتذكر منو هو وشو يسوي هني ترد تقفط مره ثانيه....ماعليه ...الايام بينهم وبتتعود عليه..على حدود الساعه تسع نش بيروح عنها ويوم وقف عند الباب..لف صوبها..واحتار كيف يسلم عليها...
سيف: بترقدين من وقت اليوم..؟؟؟
حصه: والله مادري.. 12 او 1 جي..على هالحدود...!
سيف: بتصلج قبل مارقد...
حصه: اوكي...
سيف: شي في خاطرج..؟؟
حصه: سلامتك سيف...
سيف: الله يسلمج...
تقرب منها..وباسها بين عيونها.... احترق ويه حصه...حتى سيف مسكين قفط...
سيف: تصبحين على خير...فمان الله..
وطلع وهي بعدها واقفه مكانها وتحس بدوره فرااسها.....اللي صار صدق والا انا احلم...؟؟؟
في هالوقت كانت فطوم يالسه مع نوره في غرفة نورة فوق...
فطوم: نورووه... انا شغلي خلص في الجامعه..واحين اسبوعين باقي عن يبدا الدوام... انا بسير عند اهلي..
نورة: والله..؟؟؟ على راحتج...
فطوم: بتصل بسعيد....
مسكت تيلفونها واتصلتبه... وتفاهمت وياه وقالها انه بييها بالثلاثاء العصر لانه مب فاظي قبل الثلاثاء..
في امريكا.. كان عبدالله يالس يدرس يوم دخل عليه خليفه وهو مظايق من الخاطر...
عبدالله: خيبه خيبه....شو بلاك جي؟؟
خليفه: ...شووووف...!!
ومد له ورقه في ايده...وكانت ورقة الامتحان .... وكانت النتيجه زفته من الخاطر...
عبدالله: ول...!!!...شووو خلوووف اول مره تيب درجه جي...!!
يا خليفه ويلس عالشبريه...
خليفه: ترا هذا اللي قاهرني... هالعلامه بتنزل من درجاتي وايد...
عبدالله: ماكنت تدري بالامتحان..؟؟؟
خليفه: بلى..كنت ادريبه ودرست له اوني...
سكت عبدالله...وعرف ان هالامتحان اللي صادف ملجه حصه... خليفه ماقدر يركز بالدراسه وياب نتيجه مب زينه...
عبدالله: ماتروم ترمس الدكتور عشان يعيده لك..؟؟
خليفه: رمسته ولا طاااع...
عبدالله: انزين حاول تقنعه انك تسوي بحث اظافي...عالاقل يغطي شوي على هالدرجه...
خليفه: والله الا جان جي.... والا انا مب ياي هني ومتغرب ومتلعوز عشان نتايج مثل هاي...
عبدالله: هد اعصابك...تعشيت؟؟
خليفه: لا...
عبدالله: انا يوعان...قوم نطلع نتمشى وعقب بنتعشى فواحد من هالمطاعم....بنسير مكان يديد ماسرناله قبل...
طلع خليفه ويا عبدالله وهو مظايق ويفكر بدراسته...لازم يركز اكثر... وصلوا المطعم اللي كانوا يبون يسيرون له لانه توه فاتح ويديد..ويلسوا على طاوله خارجية ... وطلبوا عصير لين مايشوفون شو بيطلبون عشا...كان عبدالله يسولف على خليفه عشان يطلعه من هالمزاج..بس خليفه كل شوي يعقد حياته اكثر..وتلتفت عيونه مكان ثاني غير عن ويه عبدالله...لين مااظايق عبدالله...
عبدالله: شو بلاك..؟؟؟
خليفه: اووفف...تبادل المكان..؟؟؟
استغرب عبدالله..ابادل المكان..!!!.. وصد وراه عشان يشوف من شو مظايق خليفه ..وشاف شله بنات خليجيات كلهم متحجبات ما عدى 2 مظهرات قصيصهن.. ووحده من هالمتحجبات كانت اطالع خليفه وتتبسم... رد عبدالله صد صوب خليفه وهو رافع حياته...
عبدالله: ماابااادل... تبا اختك تيب آخرتي..!!.
سكت خليفه ونزل عيونه يلعب بتيلفونه....
عبدالله: منو هذي..؟؟؟
خليفه: اظن انها وياي في محاضرتين....
عبدالله: شو سالفتها ليش اطالعك..؟؟
خليفه: شدراني...نبدل المطعم..؟؟؟
عبدالله: لا ما بنبدل المطعم بسبب بنات... يالله اطلب العشا خلنا نتعشى ونروح....
تنهد خليفه...مايرتاح من هالحركات....مايحب يختلط ببنات يعرفهن..فما بالك ببنات مايعرفهن..؟!!!!.. طلب العشا وتعشوا وهو يحاول قد مايقدر انه مايصد صوب هالشله... وقبل مايقومون خليفه وعبدالله..نشن البنات..ومرن عدال طاولة قوم خليفه...او بالاحرى متعمدان يمرن من هالصور... البنت المقصووده مدت ايدها وحطت ورقه صغيره عدال ايد خليفه وراحت... عبدالله وخليفه بطلوا عيونهم وحلوجهم بعد...شو هالحركه..!!!... صدق ان الدنيا انعفست فوق تحت ... ماعرف خليفه شو يسوي... بس يوم شاف ايد عبدالله تمتد للورقه...قال..
خليفه: عبدالله...!!... لا تصكها..
عبدالله: عيل افتحها وقولنا شوفيها...يالس تطالعها...!!
خليفه: بتدفع انته والا انا..؟؟؟
عبدالله: انته ادفع..
بطل خليفه بوكه وطلع الفلوس منه.. بس قبل مايسكره شاف طرف ظرف في بوكه...يوم طلعه شوي تذكر انها الرساله اللي كان كاتبنها لحصه... آآآخ ياحصه... ليت هالرسالة وصلتج قبل ماتنخطبين.....ياترا كنتي بتترييني..؟؟؟.... اعتقد اني مابعرف جواب هالسؤال ابدا.....
سكر بوكه واطالع فويه عبدالله.. ودفع للجرسون الحساب..
خليفه: يالله روحنا...
عبدالله: اوكي...شل الورقه لاتنسى...فيني فظوول...
خليفه: طوف جدامي انته.... لا ورقه ولا خرابيط...
نشوا ثنيناتهم وراحوا وخلوا الورقه بعدها على الطاوله مثل ماحطتها البنت...

في العين نوره كانت تكتب رساله لسعيد..وكانت تتحظى وتتحرطم وماخلت شي ماقالته وماخلت استاذ ماسبته...بسبب الامتحانين اللي بتمتحنهن اخر الاسبوع......والقهر ان سعيد بيي يوم الثلاثاء...وهي اصلا عندها امتحان يوم الثلاثاء وتخاف تفوتها شوفته... دخلت عليها فطيم وويهها محمر... ويلست هالشبريه وهي شكلها متنرفز....
فطوووم: يوووووم اقوووووووووولج.... لا ادااااااااااااافعين عنه....!!
نورة: بسم الله....منووووو؟؟؟
فطوم: ولد عمج...حمدااااااااانوووووووووووه....!!
نورة: ههههههههههههههههه... شو سوابج..؟؟
فطوم: فشلني...وظربني....
نورة: شووووووووو؟؟؟... فشلج اوكي لكن كيف ظربج بعد..
فطوم: كنت يالسه اطالع سبيس تون في الصاله....طب عليه وقالي وهو شاق الحلج...."السلام عليج يالطويله"...ويوم انصدمت بشوفته قالي:" لا تزعلين.. طويله حلوه..".. انصدمت اكثر ونشيت عنه وكنت بدخل..مسك المخده وفرني بها....اون ثاني مره ردي السلام.....!!!!.... آآآآآآآآآآآخ بجتله...عطيني مسجبه بس...
ماااتت نورة من الظحك..... ومارامت تسكت الا عقب ماحصلت تكفيخ من فاطمه...اللي كل ماتكفخها زاد ظحكها...لين ماخلاااص حست عمرها بتموت....
نورة: ههههههههههه والله ياحمداااااااااان.... تراه حمدان خلاص تعود عليج .... وحصل له فريسه ثانيه غيري في هالبيت...تحملي.. هههههههههههههه...
فطوم: مالت عليج انتي وولد عمج..... ودووني بيتنا...ماريد اسكن عندكم... والله مسولي فلم رعب هالحمدان....
نورة: انزين ردي عليييه انتي...كشري عن انيااابج...بروحج انتي هب هينه..
فطوم: لا حبيبتي ماتعودت الااااسن رياييل....
نورة: ماعليج منه ...خذي راحتج.. ولاتاخذينها بحساسيه..الا يسووولف وياج...

----------


## Taka

فطوم: والله انا مستغربه منه...شو هالشي هذا ...!!...كيف يفكر ابا افهم...
سكتت نوره عن فطوم وهي تظحك.... الله يعينج يافطوم...خلاص انتي فبااله احين منو بيفكج منه؟؟؟...
نورة: هو ارووحه احين تحت..؟؟
فطوم: مادريبه... بس يوم ركبت سمعت صوت ابوج.... اكيد وياه احين...
مرت الايام وامتحنت نوره امتحاناتها الثنينه... وكانت مستانسه ان سعيد اجّل اليــيّــة للعين عشان امتحانات نووره...وبالمره عليا اختها تشبصت فيه وقالت انها بترد وياه العين.. وفيصل بيردها الشارجه عقب...
ويوم الاربعاء الظهر قبل الغدا وصلوا..وكانت نوره راقده ساعتها.... سلم سعيد على عمته وريلها واخته فطوم وسار الميلس.. وعليا وبنتها سلامه وهلال دخلوا البيت مع فطوم وام خالد... بعدها وعوا نوره وحصه اللي بعد كانت راقده بسبب انها كانت سهرانه وهي تكلم سيف... علاقتهم وايد اطورت عن قبل...وتقبلته بشكل اكبر وبدت تحس بالسعاده والتفاهم معاه.... سلمن البنات على اختهن وحطوا الغدا وتغدوا... سارت عليا بترقد شوي هي وعيالها لانها من الصبح ناشه... ونفس الشي الشواب... سعيد بعد دخل البيت وزقر على اخته فطيم..
سعيد: حد في البيت..؟؟
فطوم: انا ونوره وحصه بس يالسين في الصاله...
سعيد: ابا اسير فوق اطيح شويه.. من الصبح ناش...
فطوم: اووكي تعال بوديك غرفة عبدالله...
وصلته غرفة عبدالله وردت عنه ويلست عند البنات بعد ماوصته انه يوم يبا يظهر يتصلها تيلفون....
العصر ووقت الاذان نش سعيد وتوضى واتصل بفطيم.. وفطيم كانت في الحمام ونوره منسدحه على شبريتها تقرا وحده من المجلات..ويوم ازعجها التيلفون وهو يصيح مسكته..وشافت اسم "سعيد" .هو اللي متصل يعني... بتهور ردت على التيلفون وقالت بدلع..
نورة: آآلوووووووو....
سعيد فز قلبه... صوت نووره وهو متاكد....مستحيل حد يقلدها جي...
سعيد: هــــــــــــــــــلاااااا واللـــــــــــــه بهالصووووت....
ظحكت نوره...
سعيد: شحاااالج ويا هالويه....؟؟ يالرقاااااااااااااده..بستقبلك وبستقبلك ولا شفنا طشششششششه منج...
نورة: هههههههه سوووري والله كنت راقده....ماصدقت اخلص امتحانات ...
سعيد: وشو سويتي..؟؟
نورة: ممتااااااااز الحمد لله... علومك انته...
سعيد: علووووم الخييييييير ... تعالي زفـّــــيـــنــي...!!
نورة: هههههههههههههه ازفك؟؟؟
سعيد: شو اسويبكن بعد...وحده ادخلني والثانيه اطلعني.... تعااااااااالي ابا اسير المسيد اتلاحق الصلاة...
نورة: ثواااااااني بس.... باي
سعيد: بااي
سكرت نوره التيلفون وهي تبتسم مستانسه.... وتحجبت وركضت على الدري وهي سايره صوب غرفة سعيد...
سعيد كان في الممر... يوم شافها ظحك لها....
نورة: هاااااا...تاخرت...
سعيد: هي تاخرتي وايد يالدبه...
نورة: هههههههه ادريبك تطنز.... المهم يالله جدامي ..يالله...!
سعيد: .......وياااااااااااا هالويه....
نورة: هههه الحلووو لو سمحت... بتبات عندنا..؟؟؟
سعيد: لاااااا وين اباات... بنسير عقب المغرب...
نورة: لاااااااااااااه....!!
سعيد: هيييييييييييييييييه...!!
نورة: ومتى بتردووون..؟؟؟
سعيد: الله اعلم بفطيم...يمكن الخميس الياي ..لانه دوامها بيبدا الاسبوع اللي بعده اظن...
نورة: هي صدق....تمام عيل....
وصلوا الباب الرئيسي...التفت لها سعيد..
سعيد: مشكوووره عالتوصيله.... خليني اشوفج قبل ماسير...
نورة: ان شاااااااااء الله...
سعيد: فمان الله...
نورة: الله يحفظك...

-----------------------------------
الجزء السادس والعشرين


بعد ايام من الاحداث اللي طافت.. دخل عبدالله هو وعلي الكافتيريا وين كان خليفه يترياهم...
عبدالله وعلي: السلااااااااااااااااام عليكم..
خليفه: وعليكم السلام والرحمه....
عبدالله: من الصبح يالس...؟؟
خليفه: هي لاني مطنش المحاظرة اللي طافت...
عبدالله: ليش مطنش..؟؟؟ ناقص انته..؟؟؟
خليفه: بس...
علي: بسير شوي ارمس ربيعي اشوفه هناك يالس..باخذ منه دفتر....لا اتغدون عني...
نش علي وسار صوب ربيعه وتم خليفه يشخط عالدفتر وهو سرحان...من ابتعد علي صد عبدالله صوب خليفه مره ثانيه..
عبدالله: خلووف بلاك...
رفع خليفه نظرة وتظاهر بانه مستغرب من السؤال...
خليفه: مافيني شي ليش السؤال..؟؟
عبدالله: ليش السؤال؟؟؟...هذي اول مره اطنش كلاس...!!!
خليفه: ماشي بس مابغيت احضره مالي خاطر عليه...
عبدالله: خلصني وقول لا اسوي وياك تحقيق في الليل وماخليك ترقد...!!
حاز بوزه خليفه.... عبدالله يعرفه زين مازين...خليفه كله ولا دراسته...واكيد فيه سبب خلاه يطنش كلاس هو محتاج انه يحظرة اول باول....
خليفه: هممم... تذكر البنت اللي...
قاطعه عبدالله...
عبدالله: هي هي ..راعية المطعم....بلاها...
خليفه: قلت لك انها وياي في محاضرتين ورا بعض...!!.. المحاظرة اللي طافت طفرتني ..
عبدالله: جي شو سويت..؟؟
خليفه: انا متعود تقريبا على نظراتها...فقمت اطنش.... بس من يومين تغيرت قامت اطالعني كله باحتقار...شوي وبتفل عليه...تقولون ذابحلها حد من اهلها....
عبدالله: يمكن لانك ماشليت الرساله..
خليفه: غصب هووو...؟؟؟؟
عبدالله: سالها انزين بلاها..!!
خليفه: طب السالفه لاه شو اسالها..!!...خلها تولي...
رد علي في هاللحظه وطلبوا الغدا وتغدوا ..بعدها رد خليفه لغرفته وساروا علي وعبدالله كل حد محاظراته...

عنود كانت قاعده مع عمتها ام خالد يشوفون كاتلوجات الاصباغ والالوان وورق الجدران وغيره... عنود كانت تقول لام خالد انها تثق بذووقها..لكن هذي اصرت ان كل شي لازم يكون على ذوق عنود...لان هذا قسمها وهي اللي بتسكنه مب ام خالد..!!... واتفقن على اشياء معينه يسونها بالغرف ..وحصه كانت يالسه وياهن تقترح عليهن..اما نوره فكانت في المطبخ وهي مستمتعه باجازتها القصيره ومتولهه عالطبخ... دخل عليها حمدان وظحك على شكلها..
حمدان: هههههههههههه شلــــــــــــج انتي في الطبخ..؟؟؟
نورة: مسود الويه ماجنك دوم تزط من طبخي...
حمدان: شو تسوين..؟؟؟
نورة: صينية بطاطس وفتوش...
حمدان: تمااااااااااااام .....منو داخل البيت؟
نورة: امي وحصه واختك...!
سكت حمدان ..واقف عدالها..كل شوي يمد ايده وياخذ طماطه..والا بطاطس...لين ماهزبته...
حمدان: هههههههههه يوعان والله.....عيل وينها الطويله عنج..؟؟ مندسه من كم يوم..!!
صدت نورة صوب حمدان مستغربه...وقررت انها تغلس عليه شوي.. على الاقل تنتقم لفطيم...
نورة: ماتدري انته...؟؟...حليلها سارت بيت اهلها...
تفاجا حمدان وبطل عيونه.... وبان على ويهه الزعل...
حمدان: لييييييييش..؟؟؟ والدراسه...
نورة: خلاص بتسكن في السكن....ماتبا تسكن عندنا...
حمدان: افاااااااااااا...شحقه عاد...؟
نورة: همممممممم...تبا الصدق كانت مظايقه وايد من تصرفاتك.... امبونها بتسكن بس بسبتك كنسلت...
انصدم حمدان اكثر من قبل... وبان على ويهه مسكين ..ابتعد عنها شوي وهو يفكر بالسالفه....
حمدان: ...انا..؟؟...بسبب.....!!..همممم...آآآ .. انا كنت اسولف وياها بس.. ماعرفت انها بتاخذها بهالحساسيه ..!
نورة: بس انته كنت تزودها شوي حمدان ...يعني فطوم غير عني انا وحصه... ماتعرفك الا من فترة بسيطه وطايحبها مسكينه...نحن نعرفك من انولدت عشان جي مانحط بخاطرنا عليك...
تم حمدان ساكت..... ماتوقع ان كل هالشي يصير... عنبوو كان مبين عليه انه يمزح...كيف تاخذ الامور بجدية؟؟؟...
مسكين كان زعلان من الخاطر بسبب اللي صار..مر عليه دقايق وهو ساكت ويفكر....مب مصدق انه تصرفاته زعلتها لهالدرجه ....لازم يودر هالمزح البايخ ويا حد مايعرفه.... تحرك يبا يمشي..ويطلع من المطبخ والبيت بكبره... ونوره كاتمه الظحك...
نورة:... اقووووووووووول.....
حمدان: هااا...؟!..
نورة: ..............امزح وياك...!!
ما استوعب حمدان...وعقد حياااته....
نورة: فطوم سارت عند اهلها صدق بس لين مايبدا الدوام وبترد...يعني اخر هالاسبوع...!!
شهق حمدان ...ورد سكر حلجه.... وهو مظيج فووول عليها... يا صوبها ومسك دبة الماي اللي عالطاوله وصبها كلها على راس نورة.. اللي مارامت تشرد وهي ميته من الظحك.... وحمدان بعده مافجج ظيجته فيها..شاف جريده جديييمه مفروره عالرف ...شلها وطواها وقعد يكفخ نوره بها...دخلت حصه على هالحشره...
حصه: هاااااااااااااي....بلاك على اختي...
فر حمدان الجريده وقال ..
حمدان: اختج سبــــــــــــــاله.....
ونورة ميته من الظحك...
خلاهن وطلع من المطبخ ساير صوب البيت... صدت حصه صوب نورة المتلعوزه والخرسانه..والمكفخه....
حصه: شووو السالفه؟ اول مره يطيحبج جي...
نورة: هههههههههههههه ,آآآآآ بموت من الظحك.... قصيت عليه وقلت له فطوم بتسكن في السكن بسبب تصرفاته وغلاسته....لو شفتي شكله وهو متلوووووم.....كسر خاطري ...
حصه: هههههههههه حسبي الله عبليسج....خبله...
نورة: بغيت انتقم لفطوم شوي..بتطمش عليه يوم بخبرها السالفه....تعالي كملي عني بسير ابدل ثيابي... الخايس جب غرشة ماي كامله عليه....!!
حصه: ههههههههههه محد قالج اتنقرشيييبه....
كملت عنها حصه الطبخ وسارت نوره ودخلت البيت وركبت فوق على طول وبدلت ثيابها وردت تنزل عند قوم امها...

على اخر الاسبوع كان سعيد ياي يوصل فطوم... ام خالد كانت طالعه مع عنود يختارون غرفة نوم... اما بو خالد فكان فعزبته ..ومن حل العصر يا حمدان ويوم شاف البنات بروحهن شلهن ولحق عمه للعزبه...فيوم وصل سعيد للبيت ماحصل حد....حتى في الميلس محد... دخل هو ويلس في الصاله لين ماادورهم فطوم..بعد شوي يته وهو تقول..
فطوم: محد في البيت سعيييد...!!!
سعيد: عوذ بالله وين ساروووا...؟؟؟
فطوم: مااادري.. استحي ادخل بيوت خالد وناصر... وماعرف رقم حصووووه....
سعيد: صبري بتصل بحمدان....

----------


## Taka

اتصل بحمدان ...اللي كان متفيزر ويا عمه جدام العريش ويشرب قهوه وياكل رطب..
حمدان: مرحبـــــــــــا الساااع...
سعيد: هلاااااااااا والله.... شحالك حمدان..؟؟
حمدان: بخييييييييييير الله يعافيك علووومك انته ربك الا بخييييييييييير.. !!
سعيد: بخييييييييييير وعافيه... وين انته؟؟
حمدان: انا هني في العزبه ويا عمي....
سعيد: هيي ياحيك...تخبر عمي وين اهل البيت..؟؟؟ وصلنا وماحصلنا حد هني...عسى ماشر..؟؟
فز حمدان من مكانه يوم سمع كلمه "وصلنا"...سعيد مب بروحه...يايب وياه فاطمه اكيد.....
حمدان: الله يسلمك البنات هني... حرمه عمي سارت السوق لشغل..
سعيد: اهااااااااااا...والا كلكم في العزبه هاااا...
حمدان: شحقه ماتي...؟؟ بتلاقى وياك عند الدكاكين وبييبك هني...بتفريووون شوي...
سعيد: تمام.... صوب مزيد هااا....
حمدان: هي بالضبط..
سعيد: تمام بتصلك يوم بوصل.... فمان الله
حمدان: مع السلامه..
... سكر سعيد عن حمدان والتفت صوب فطوم...
سعيد: ماروم اخليج هني واسير.... بنسير صوب عزبه ريل عمووه.... وانا من هناك برد الشارجه وانتي بتردين وياهم...
فكرت فطوم شوي بالسالفه....وعرفت ان حمدان موجوود...واستغربت من نفسها يوم حست انها متولهه عغلاسته....
فطوم: اوووكي...
...
نشوا وركبوا سياره سعيد بعد مانزلوا شنط فطيم عدال باب الصاله...بدخلهن بعدين للغرفه.... وروحوا صوب العزبه ...
مشى سعيد بسيارته لين ماوصل اخر عند محلات مصطفه.. وقف وخذ بيبسي واتصل بحمدان...وهذا قاله انه دقيقه وبيكون عندهم...كانت فطيم متغشيه طبعا يوم وصل حمدان..نزل سعيد يسلم عليه وسولفوا شوي كان حمدان يبتسم ولابس نظارات شمسية... فطوم استغلت الفرصه بما انها متغشيه تبصبص على راحتها... الصراحه حلو... هذي المره الالف اللي اقول عنه هالشي... ياترى ليش تولهت على هالغلس..؟؟؟ حد يتوله على واحد مثله...!! مجرم...
رد سعيد ركب السياره وتبع حمدان في الدرب...وقف حمدان سيارته اول ماوصلوا العزبه... تغشن نورة وحصه عن يحصلن هزبه من الشايب بعد عسب سعيد...نزل سعيد وفطيم وهي بعدها متغشيه سارت صوب البنات وسلمت عليهن بينما سار سعيد يسلم على ريل عمته... وسلم عالبنات بشكل رسمي جدا وشي طبيعي عرف نوره أي وحده منهن.... لو بين 100 بنت مابيغلط بها.... يلس سعيد مع الشايب وحمدان وين ماكانوا يالسين من قبل...وسارن البنات يتمشن صوب الهوش والدياي ... بعد صلاة المغرب تعذرر سعيد عنهم وقال انه وراه خط للشارجه مره ثانيه...وسلم عالبنات من بعيد بانه رفع ايده وسلم...وروح صوب سيارته ساير للشارجه..وهو متحسف على هالشوفه القصييره واللي ماتشبع حد موليه.... بس يالله..احسن من ماشي...
بعد صلاة المغرب وبعد ماروح سعيد... بو خالد قال انه بيمر على ريال وطلب من حمدان يرد البنات وياه..لانه اصلا ماعنده مكان ياي في البيك اب.... على هالحال ركبن البنات ويا حمدان وروحوا صوب البيت...
يوم وصلوا نزلن البنات ونزل حمدان وياهن....وقال انه بيتريا عنود عشان يشلها وياه البيت يوم ترد هي وام خالد من السوق.. يوم دخل البيت حصل فاطمه مبتلشه تسحب شنطتها وراها اللي خلتها قبل ماتطلع...يا صوبها وقال..
حمدان: هااا عن تنكسرين نصييين....
وتقرب ومسك الشنطه عنها وشلها...
ابتعدت فطوم عن الشنطه وهي اطالعه بنظرة غريبه...
فطوم: خدووم ماشاء الله.....
حمدان: سكتي عن افرها على راسج ...وتستوين من رقم واحد لرقم خمسه..
فطوم: تسوييها والله....
ظحك حمدان واجدمها لحجرتها اللي يعرف سلف انها ساكنه فيها ... ويوم مد ايده بيفتح الباب قالت..
فطوم: لا لالا لالالالالالالا.... لا تفتح الباب...خلاص خل الشنطه هني مشكووور وماقصرت...
اطالعها حمدان وهو متوله على غياظها...
حمدان: شحقه يعني...؟؟شوداخل ماتبيني اشوفه..؟؟
فطوم: ماشي..بس غرفتي..ماباك ادشها...
ظحك حمدان ومد ايده يفج الباب ...الحجرة عادية مرتبه ..حط الشنطه واعتدل فوقفته...ويوم طاحت عينه على الدبدوب اللي يايبنه لها ..ابتسم... والتفت صوبها..

حمدان: شو مسويه بالدبدوووب..؟؟
كانت فطوم ملبسة الدبدوب كاب ونظارات..ويايبه شال رفيع ولافتنه على رقبته..وطالع شكله فنان... احلى من قبل...
فطوم: كيفي دبدووودبي...اسوي فيه اللي اباه...
حمدان: هههههههههه والله انه صار احلى يوم انه عندج...
انحرجت فطوم من كلمته هاي... فيه تطور...ماقاعد يغايظ...
فطوم: شي اكييد..صح مشكوور عالدبدوب...
حمدان: العفووو....
وخلاها وطلع عنها ويلس في الصاله وهو كل شوي يتبسم لفكره تمر براسه...

في نفس الليله اتصلت حصه بسيف...
سيف: هلااااااا والله بالغلاااا..
حصه: اهلييييييين سيف..شحااااااالك..؟؟
سيف: بخييييييييير يسرج الحال شحالج انتي ؟
حصه: الحمد لله... هااا...مرتاح اليوم بتسهر ماشي دوام باجر..
سيف: بسهر وياج عندج مانع....؟
حصه: عالتيلفووون..؟؟؟ بخسسسرك لانه الفاتوره كلها تدفعها انته...ههههههه
سيف: وانتي شووو عليج..
حصه: لا بس ماريد اخسرك...
سيف: قولي ماريد اكلمك...
حصه: لاااااااا سيفووووو حرام عليك...انا ماقلت جي...
سيف: خلاص عيل جب.... المهم شو سويتي اليوم..؟؟
حصه: والله سرنا العزبه.... وتصورت ويا الهوش والبقر...ورغت الدياي بعد...
سيف: هههههههههههه اخافج من نعرس تقولين بسويلي عزبه...
حصه: هي عيل شو تحسب....انا امووت عالعزب..
سيف: لا ماشي... لين تعيزين ماشي عزبه....كل يوم بتقوليلي حلالي وحلالي...
حصه: ههههههههه انزين..وانته شو سويت اليوم..؟؟
سيف: الله يسلمج سرت دبي وقبل شوي راد..
حصه: شو عندك فدبي..؟؟؟
سيف: آآآآآآخ يازين اللي يحاسب...
حصه: هههههههه خلصني شو عندك هناك..؟؟؟
سيف: سرت اشوف غرف النوم هناك....
حصه: والله..؟؟؟ سبحان الله حتى اامي سايره اليوم تختار غرفة نوم لقسم عبدالله اليديد...
سيف: لا يحاولووون....ونهم بيسابقووونا.... ماشي نحن بنعرس قبل....
حصه: هههههههه يالله مستعيل...
سيف: هي عيل شوووو...
حصه: ليش انزين..؟؟
سيف: شو ليش؟
حصه: ليش مستعيل..
سيف: هذا سؤال..؟؟ ابا حرمتي هني عندي...
حصه: شو تبابها...؟؟؟ ...لا تشوفني طيبه تراني العوز....
سيف: هههههههه برايج لعوزي عكيفج المهم تكونين جدام عيوني...
حصه: هههههههههه ويا هالويه....استحي جذي انا...
سيف: يالله يالله...بين عليج عاد هوو المستحى..!!.. فديتج والله...
حصه: اخافك تعافني عقب العرس سييف....!!
سيف: شووو..؟؟ انا اعافج..؟؟ حرام عليج شو هالكلام...
حصه: شو دراك انك مابتعافني..؟؟
سيف: مابعافج وخلاااص...
حصه: شو دراك انزين...
سيف: لاني احبج ..... !
سكتت حصه وانحرجت مووووووووووت....اول مره تسمع هالكلمه من اي ريال.... مب بس سمعتها..حست انه صادق فيها بعد... وفي هاللحظه حست بشعور قوي تجاه سيف... ماتعرف شو هو...لكنها فرحت به واااايد...
حصه:..... حبك ربك ياااااااااارب....
سيف: بس..؟؟
حصه: هههههه اذا حبك ربك كل الناس بتحبك....
سيف: انا ماريد كل الناس.....اباج انتي...
حصه:..... انزين...وانا بعد...
سيف: حلـــفـــــي...!!
حصه:......ههههههه والله...
سيف: ياوييلي....عيل قوووليها.. شحقه بخلانه علي..؟؟
حصه: مب الحين....
سيف: ليش؟
حصه: خلها تطلع من نفسها احسن واحلى.....
سيف: ههههههه بنترياها ولو اني اشك انها تطلع....!!
حصه: هههههههههه لا تخاف بتطلع...

وخذتهم السوالف وكملوا ساعتين وهم يرمسون ويا بعض.....

بعد ثلاث ايام فامريكا.... خليفه كان يسكر كتبه ويجمعهن...وكانت المحاظرة توها مخلصه ...وحس بشخص يوقف عداله..يوم التفت انصدم بالبنت راعية المطعم واقفه اطالعه وهي حاظنه كتبها والدموع فعيونها....
هند: ممكن اكلمك برا شوي..
خليفه: عن شوو..؟؟
هند: موضوع مهم...
ماحب خليفه يماطل ولو انه تفاجأ من هالجرأه اللي تتمتع فيها هالبنت...ولسبب ثاني وهو انها كانت تصيح.... شل كتبه وتبعها لبرا الكلاس....وتمت تمشي هي شوي مبتعده عن زحمه الطلاب.... وهو يمشي وراها وهو ساكت...وبيشوف شو آخرتها وياها..... ويوم وصلوا فسحه صغيره فاظيه تقريبا وقفت البنت وجابلت خليفه المستغرب..
هند: ابا اسالك سؤال...انته شفت مني شي غلط علشان تسوي فيني جي..؟؟؟
خليفه رفع حواجبه وبطل عيونه..... وهو مب فاهم اي شي يدور حواليه....
خليفه: شو سويتبج..؟؟
هند: انته تعرف زين شو مسوي... انا ماكد غلطت عليك...ولا قلت لك كلمه شينه....عيل ليش تحاول تشوه سمعتي قد ماتقدر...؟؟؟
زادت دهشة خليفه....شو تقول هذي..؟؟؟ الله لا بليتنا يارب...هذي منو سلطها علي..
خليفه: انتي شو تخرفين..؟؟؟ انا من وين اعرفج عشان اتبلى عليج..؟؟؟
هند: شوف..انااعترف اني يمكن غلطت بحركتي الجريئة هذاك اليوم...لكن السبب اني كنت اراقبك من فتره..واحس انك ريال حشيم ومحترم..واي شخص يتمنى يتعرف عليك.... وانا كنت ابا اتعرف عليك لا غير لاني اشوفك ماتختلط مع الطلاب وايد... لكن هذا مب معناته انك تعاقبني بهالطريقه...!!
وكانت البنت تصيح ودموعها ينزلن بدون توقف...ومن توترها كل شوي تلعب بدفاترها بصبوعها..
خليفه: شوفي...يا انج ترمسين بالسالفه عدل يا تراني بروح من هني وبطنش....شو تقولين انتي..؟؟ اي عقاب واي خرابيط... انا ماعرفج ولا كد احتكيت بج...ولاعرف عن شو ترمسين...

صرخت البنت..
هند: كيف توزع رقمي على شباب خايسين بهالطريقه..؟؟؟؟
خليفه: شوووووووووووو..؟؟؟

----------


## Taka

هند: يتصلوبي يوميا من ارقام مختلفه ويقولون كلام خايس ويقولون انهم يعرفون اسمي وبيفضحوني وغيره... ..لين ماطفرت وكسرت التيلفون..... شوف خليفه انا صح عايشه في امريكا طول عمري لكن من عايله محترمه ...وهذي اول مره اسويها واعطي رقمي واحد من الشباب...لكن الله عاقبني باسوا طريقه...

فكر خليفه شوي بالموضوع اللي بين يديده.... انا الله شو بلاني بها هذي... وعرف ان الموضوع فيه سوء تفاهم...
خليفه: همم شوفي اختي.... انا ياي هني ادرس واتخرج وارد بلادي عند اهلي... ماياي اتعرف على بنات.... وعمري ماسويتها اصلا حتى في البلاد.... وانتي يوم عطيتيني الرساله ذيج انا اصلا ماشليتها من الطاوله..وروحنا بعد ما روحتن انتن بدقيقه...

انصدمت البنت...وبطلت عيونها وحلجها بعد والدموع بعدهن ينزلن...
هند: ماشليتها..؟؟؟
هز خليفه راسه كانه يقولها " لا"....
بعدين رد تكلم...
خليفه: اكيد طاحت في ايد شباب خايسين وهم اللي ملعوزينج...والا مب انا اللي بسوي هالحركات ويا خواتي من الامارات...حتى لو كنتي من وين ماتكونين مب مهم.... انا اصلا مالي خص بهالسوالف...
من صدمتها البنت يلست على الدري اللي كان عدالهم...وهي مازالت حاظنه كتبها ... شكلها صغيره وتكسر الخاطر...
خليفه: لا تصيحين...غيري تيلفونج وتنتهي المشكله ان شاء الله...
هند: اسفه خليفه...وايد ظلمتك ودعيت عليك في الايام الاخيره...
خليفه: ما تنلامين....
هند: اسفه والله صدق...
خليفه: ماصار الا الخير.... المهم انا ربعي يتريوني عالغدا وبروح..
هند: الله وياك..ومشكوور..
خليفه: ماسوينا شي...فمان الله...
خلاها خليفه وروح عنها وين ماكانوا قوم عبدالله يتريووونه ..


-----------------------------


-----------------------------------------------

الجزء السابع والعشرون..

بدت الجامعه وفطوم اربع وعشرين ساعه لاصقه بنوره... تحس بالغربه... حتى انها حظرت كلاس مع نوره ولا فهمت منه شي...وكانت وايد قافطه من فكره الاساتذه الرياييل... تعرفون يوم طالبه متعوده طول عمرها على الحريم فجاه تحصل نفسها يدرسونها رياييل...!!!... وايد ارتبكت من هالسالفه.... هذا عدى عن انها كل شوي تنسى اسماء المباني... الوحيد اللي حفظته هو الكافتيريا الصالة الرياضيه...المهم انها مرت بيوم حافل جدا في اول يوم..وردن البيت تعبانات الساعه 4... نورة كان يخلص دوامها يوميا 1 ونص... اما فطوم يخلص دوامها 4... فاضطرت نورة تترياها كل هالوقت وحظرت معاها عشان يردن مع بعض...بس هالحال مابيمشي كل يوم....
اول مادخلن البيت عقن بعمارهن على الكراسي في الصاله... وين ماكانت حصه وامها يالسات..
ام خالد: ويدي..!!..بناااتي بلاكن..؟؟
نورة: هلكنا اليوم من المشي حشى..
فطوم: هي والله...خلاص ماريد ادرس...
حصه: هههههههههه لا حبيباتي خلاص ادبستن..كملن...ياما تحملنا قبلكن..
فطوم: حشىى جاني بتريا اربع مادري خمس سنين لين اتخرج...بختفي لين ذيج الساعه بروحي عاد انا مايحتاي...!!
نورة: انا وحده بروح اصلي وانخمد....
حصه: نوروووه..شو تنخمدين انا قلت بتساعديني...!
نورة: فيشوووو اساعدج؟؟
حصه: سيف بيي اليوم وابا اسويله عشى محترم...
نورة: متفيجه انتي وريلج... خليني اساعد نفسي عالمشي ذيج الساعه اساعدج...
نشت نوره شلت شنطتها وراحت فوق....
فطوم: ولا يهمج حصيص بتسبح وبنسدح شوي وبيي اساعدج في المطبخ...
حصه: فديتج والله مشكوووره ...بس اذا تعبانه برايج...
فطوم: يم بتسبح بيخوز التعب...ماعليج
نشت فاطمه بعد ودخلت حجرتها...
ويوم فضت الصالة مره ثانيه على ام خالد وحصه...لفت ام خالد على بنتها وقالت بصوت واطي..
ام خالد: هزرج اخبرها عن الاتصال اللي ياني اليوم..؟؟!!
حصه: لالا احين هي تعبانه ...رمسيها يوم ترتاح شويه...
ام خالد: على خير..


حمدان اللي بدا دوامه هو بعد...فقرر انه يقلل سيراته لبيت عمه بشكل كبير.... هذي السنه ماخذ مواد صعبه ولازم انه يركز على دراسته بشكل اكبر...ولو ان هالشي صعب هالفتره بسبب وجود فطيم.. من يمشي بسيارته ويمر على بيت عمه طرت على باله...ويشوف نفسه مغصووب انه يوقف وينزل ويشوفهم...حتى لو ماكان ناوي على هالشي... هو يدري انه مايحبها..... لكن هالبنت غير... مهتم فيها بشكل غير عادي...ويخاف ان فيوم من الايام يكتشف انه يحبها وتظيع من ايده... وصولها صعب...وين بيطير لين الشارجه يخطب..؟؟!!!!...بعدين هو لين الحين صغير عالعرس ومايبا يعرس اصلا.....عشان جي اجبر نفسه يحط على فطيم علامه اكس ...ولو حاليا.. مايبا يورط نفسه في شي مايعرف في النهاية شو نتايجه....
خليفه في امريكا ومن يوم ما فهم هند السالفه... رجعت هالبنت اطالعه بنظرات اعجاب من اول ويديد...وتمنى في لحظه انه ما فهمها شو السالفه عشان تحل عن سماااااه.... هو مب نااااقص مشتتاااات للتركيز...يكفي حصه.... كان قد مايقدر يجاهلها...بس احيانا حركاتها تحرجه من بين ربعه اللي حتى هم انتبهولها.... لكن اليوم طفح الكيل عنده... تريا لين ماخلص الكلاس وزقرها..
خليفه: اقول هند....
التفتت هند صوبه وهي تبتسم ووييهها محمر...
هند: هلا خليفه..
خليفه: شوفي... همممم..والله مب عارف كيف اقولها لج.... لكن انا مب من النوع اللي انتي تتحسبينه...
هند: اي نوع...
خليفه: انا مالي علاقة بالبنات....
ابتسمت هند..
هند: ادري انزين....
خليفه: بطلي حركاتج البايخه اللي تسوينها هذي...انتي تحرجيني من بيت ربعي وتبينيلهم انه بينا انا وانتي شي وداسينه... وهو اصلا مابيني وبينج اي شي ولا عرفج حتى....
انصدمت هند...وسكتت..
خليفه: شوفي..انا ماريد اغلط عليج...اعرف ان نيتج طيبه... لكن انا بتخرج هالسنه وبلتعن الامارات ولا بطب امريكا مره ثانيه...فياريت تعفيني من حركاتج...لاني مستحيل اتعرف عليج عن قرب او اني اكلمج في التيلفون مثل ماانتي تبغين... فـــ لو ماتصدين صوبي ابدا وتنسين واحد اسمه خليفه يكون وايد احسن.... والسموحه منج...
خلاها خليفه وروح عنها وهو جزئيا متلوم من قسوته عليها...بس كانت ظروريه...قبل مايطلع من الكلاس صد صوبها وحصلها واقفه مثل ماكانت واقفه جدامه.... ماتحركت اي حركه....ومبين عليها الصدمه... قوى قلبه والتفت عنها وروح.....
يوم وصل عند عبدالله اللي كان يالس ارووحه ...سلم ويلس ..عبدالله كان يتكلم في التيلفون....والظاهر انها عنود....الريال باين على ويهه انه ذايب...ابتسم خليفه..يابختك...!!..اللهم لا حسد... بعد شوي سكر عبدالله واطالع خليفه...
عبدالله: هااااااااا....شو بلاك تتبسم..؟؟
خليفه: هههه ماااشي...وين الباقي...؟؟
عبدالله: ساروا السينما....
خليفه: اهاااا...هذي عنود؟؟
عبدالله: هي نعم ..هذي حرمي المصوون....
خليفه: شخبارها..؟؟ وشحال الاهل كلهم..
عبدالله: بخييييييييير وعافيه والله وتسلم عليك وايد..
خليفه: الله يسلمك وياها من الشر... قول شو سويييت اليوم..!.!
عبدالله: شوووو...؟؟
خليفه: رمست البنت..وقتلها لا تصدين صوبي موليه ....!
عبدالله: خييييييييييييبه ههههههههه....بالله عليك..؟؟
خليفه: هي والله... طفرتني عبوود مااركز في المحاظرات والسبه هي وحركاتها...
عبدالله: والله افتكيت...مالك امل تستمر وياها اصلا...
رفع خليفه نظرة صوب عبدالله مستغرب...
خليفه: منو قالك ان بينا علاقه...؟؟؟؟
عبدالله: هااا..؟؟.... لا ماشي بس اقول يعني اذا كلمتها مابتستمر وياها لانك بترد البلاد....
خليفه: وانته تحيدني راعي هالسوالف...؟؟
عبدالله: لا والله ولد عمي محشووم...
خليفه: عيل جب... ادب لك الغدا على حسابك...

بعد صلاة المغرب كانت حصه يالسه مع سيف في الميلس.... يسولفون رباعه ويظحكون.. وهو كل شوي يغايظها...مستانس انه اكتشف ان حصيص ماتتحمل الغياظ وايد.... واذا زاد عن حده بتصيح... وهو كل مايشوفها خلاص سكتت وهي معصبه رد يراظيها ويظحكها....
سيف: اذا بتعيشين وياي لازم تتعودين عالمغايظ....
حصه: انته ماتحبني اصلا...
سيف: ههههههههه لا والله..؟!
حصه: اذا تحبني مابتغايظني جي....
سيف: وشو رايج اني مااغايظ الا اللي امووت فيهم....
حصه: ههههههههه قردن..ادريبك تقردن...
سيف: ههههههههه صدق صدق حصه... قبل ماتاخذيني او قبل ماخطبج حتى...شوكان خيالج عن الريال اللي بيكون ريلج...؟؟؟!!
توترت حصه...
حصه: ماكان عندي خيال..
سيف: جذااابه...
حصه: انا جذااابه..؟؟؟ قوم اطلع من بيتنا....
سيف: ههههههههه والله انج جذااابه..اصلا كل بنت لها خيال معين لزوج المستقبل....
حصه: حتى الرياييل انزين....مب بس البنات..
سيف: اكيييد وانا ما انكرت هالشي...
سكتت حصه..
سيف: يالله قولي...
وحصه متوتره...شو بقووله..؟؟ اني كنت اتمنى واحد مثل خليفه..؟؟ بياخذها بحساسيه... بس يوم فكرت فيها عدل..خليفه مثل سيف...وسيف مثل خليفه...صدت صوبه وهي تبتسم..
حصه: مثلك...
سيف: لالااااااااااااا..خلي عنج...
حصه: ههههههه والله مثلك... مثل شخصيتك جي...
سيف: حلفي..؟؟
حصه: حلفت تراني..والله...
سيف: فديييييييييييييييتج ياربي...
حصه: وانته..؟؟؟...
سيف: انا كنت اباها قصييره وسمراااا وشعرها ميعد وماعندها شهادة..اميّة...
حصه: هههههههههههه خسك الله وياها خياارااات....لالا صدق...
سيف: ههههههه شو بعد..؟؟... كنت اباها مدينه وخلوقه وجميله وتحب امي مثل امها...
حصه: بس.؟؟
سيف: شو تبيني اطلب اكثر من جي...دامني حصلتها واايد زين كفايه علي...
حصه: الحمد لله....
سيف: بس تعرفين..بقولج شي... قبل ماخطبج ..كنت وايد وايد واااااااااااااااااايد متخوف من ردة فعل خليفه...
انصدمت حصه...وطالعت فويه ريلها باهتمام....
حصه: خليفه..!!!!!....ليش يعني...؟؟
سيف: يعني...ولد عمج...وسنه مناسب... كنت خايف انه حاط عينه عليج والا شي...
سكتت حصه وماقالت شي...
سيف: بس يوم سالته وقالي انه مايفكر بالعرس الا بعد مايتخرج تشجعت...وبعد الخطبه بعد سالته اذا كان خاطره فيج والا شي.. تعرفين شوقالي.؟؟
حصه: شوو..؟؟
سيف: هههههههه..قالي لو كانت فخاطري ماخليتها لك عشان تخطبها ....هههههههه
ظحكت حصه بدون خاطر مع ريلها...
حصه: ماحس خليفه من النوع اللي يبا يعرس...
سيف: ماعليج...بيستقر فيوم من الايام....هو بس همه الحين انه يتخرج ويفتك...صدقيني اول مايرد ويشتغل ويستقر بيقول ابااعرس دورولي حرمه...
حصه: هههههههه ان شاء الله...
سكت سيف وتم يفكر...وشكله كان سرحان...قعدت حصه تراقبه وتعرف ان افكاره سرحت مع خليفه....
حصه: هاااااااي...بلاك سرحان..
سيف: هاا..؟؟... لا ماشي..

----------


## Taka

حصه: لا فيه شي....قول...افاا انا حرمتك ماتقولي...!!
سيف: لو قلت لج بتزعلين وبتحرجين عليه...
حصه: جربني...
صد سيف صوبها واطالع فعيونها بتركيز...وعلى ويهه ملامح غريبه..
سيف: كنت افكر بانه اذا صارلي شي.... ما أ أمن اي ريال ثاني عليج ماعدا خليفه...!
انصدمت حصه من هالكلام...وشحب ويهها وعلى طول دموعها تجمعت فعيونها ...كمل سيف..
سيف: هو الوحيد اللي يستاهلج من عقبي....
مدت ايدها حصه وظربت سيف على جتفه بقووو قد ماقدرت...
حصه: ليش هالرمسه يالسبال.....؟
سيف: هههههههه الموت حق ويا هالويه....
حصه: ادري بس لا تفكر فيه....
سيف: انزين مافكرت فيه انا.....شبلاج تراني صاحي جدامج..... قتلج بتعصبين...
حصه: محد طلب رايك في الريال اللي بخذه انزييييييين...... بخذ هندي... بعرس بدريولنا...
سيف: هههههههههههه جب لا اعطيج عويهج احين....
ويوم شافها تمش دموعها كسرت خاطره...وتمنى انه ماقالها هالرمسه .. تقرب منها وباسها على راسها
سيف: فديتج والله آسف.... لا تصيحين ماقصدت....شحقه تصيحين انتي...
حصه: لا ترمس بهالرمسه مره ثانيه سيف.....دخيلك ماتحمل هالفكره...
سيف: خلاص وعد... فديت رووووحج انا....ثرج اممممره عالدقه..ماتتحملين...
حصه: القوية نوره مب انا.....نوره تتحمل وايد ...
سيف: هذي اختج انا ماكد شفتها....
حصه: بتشوفها عقب العرس... مش قبله...ماسمح لك تبصبص على بنات غيري..
سيف: هههههههه عنبو تغارين من اختج..؟؟؟
حصه: اغار من الذبابه اذا طارت فوق راسك....
سيف: ياويييييييييييييييييلي..ماتحمل...قومي قومي حطي عشاج اللي مسوتنه عن اسوي شي تحتشرين عليه بسبته...
ظحكت حصه ونشت تحط لسيف العشا.... في الوقت اللي كانت ام خالد راكبه فوق لحجرة نورة... دخلت عليها وحصلتها توها ناشه وتسحي شعرها..
نورة: هلا امااايه...
ام خالد: تعالي بنتي برمسج..
ويلست عالشبريه ويتها نوره ويلست وياها...
ام خالد: بنتي اليوم عرب متصليلي يبونج لولدهم...
على طول نوره هزت راسها..
نورة: لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا امايه انا قايلتج مـــ .....
وقاطعتها امها...
ام خالد: قوم خالج هلال.....
انصدمت نوره .... وكل شي فويهها مفتوح..... قوم خالي هلال...؟؟؟ يبوني لولدهم..؟؟؟ ومنو الولد هاذا....سعييييييييييييييد.....؟؟؟ لالالالا بموت....
ام خالد: شو بلاج فاجتلي ثمج...
نورة: قوم خــ ...خـــالي..؟؟؟
ام خالد: هي خالج هلال.... يبونج لسعيد...وانتي تعرفين سعيد..ريال ماعليه قصور يشتغل ومستقر ولو بندور مابنحصل اخير منه..... وانا رمست ابوج وقال بعد هذي يبالها مشاوره..؟؟؟ سعيد ولدنا ولا تشاوروني فيه بس شاوروا البنت...
سكتت نوره....وهي مب عارفه بشو تحس بالضبط...بالفرح..والا بالخوف... كانت فرحانه بانه السالفه شكلها متسهله....اما الخوف بسبب تحقق حلمها اخيرا...تخاف انها تمد ايدها له ويختفي.... يارب ماكون احلم يااارب.... بس كييييييييييييف..؟؟؟ سعيد مستحيل ايي يخطب بدون مايخبرني...وهو بنفسه قالي بيتريا ست شهور قبل مايخطب.... شو السالفه..؟؟ ليش غير رايه....واخر رساله منه واصلتني اليوم وماخبرني اي شي فيها.....لاحووووول...!!
نورة: امااايه....قوم خاالي هلال اللي في الشارجه...؟؟؟ سعيد ولد خالي هلال..؟؟؟

سؤال غبي.... بس ماتنلام....تخاف نفسها سامعه غلط والا شي...

ام خالد: وااااااااااااابويه عليج انا....جي كم خال عندج انتي..؟؟
نورة: شاورتي اخواني..؟؟؟ عبدالله يدري..؟؟
ام خالد: محد بيرفض سعيد...بس بنخبرهم نحن بالسالفه باجر... وانا خبرتج اباج تفكرين بالموضوع..ويوم تقررين خبريني...
نشت عنها العيوز ونزلت تحت... ونوره يالسه مكانها.... مستحيل اللي يصير....مب قادره اصدق...مب قاااااااادره...لازم اتاكد... نشت نورة وطلعت من الحجره وركظت تحت لحجرة فطوم....
نورة: فطوووووم ....فطووووووووووم...
فطوم: هااااااااااا بلاج....
نورة: مابتصدقين اللي صار... هاتي تيلفونج ولحقيني فوق...بسسسسسرعه...
وردت نورة تطلع من الحجره وركبت فوق..بعد دقايق لحقتها فطوم وعلامات الاستفهام على ويهها... قفلت نورة الباب وخذت التيلفون وعلى طول اتصلت بسعيد.... وفطوم ساكته ومستغربه....
فطوم: شو مستوي..؟؟
نورة: اششششش...بتعرفين احين...

من الطرف الثاني سعيد كان فسيارته...
سعيد: هلااا فطيم...
نورة: هلاا سعييد...انا مب فطيم...
سعيد: نوره..؟؟؟؟؟ هلا والله عمري....شحالج..؟؟
انحرجت نورة...
نورة: بخير الحمد لله شحالك انته.؟؟
سعيد: بخيييييييييير وعافيه يوم سمعت هالصوت الحلو..
نورة: سعيد ابا اقولك شي..؟؟
سعيد: قوولي نواري.....
نورة: فيه عرب يو يخطبوني اليوم واهلي كلهم موافقين عليه وقالولي فكري....
....
....
....
....
سكووت تام... فطوم شهقت من الصدمه.... ابتسمت نورة وعرفت السالفه كامله بدون ما اي واحد منهم يجاوب على شي...
سعيد: حلفي..؟؟؟...نورة بذبحج ان وافقتي ...انتي واعدتني..
نورة: ماتبا تعرف منو ياي يخطبني..؟؟؟
سعيد: مايهمني بس المهم رفضي..... ياويلج ان وافقتي....
نورة: هههههههه سعيد... اللي ياييني عرب حشام من الشارجه وانته تعرفهم بعد..
سعيد: منوووو هذيييلا بعد..؟؟؟؟
سعيد كان معصب ويصارخ..
نورة: قوم هلال السويدي...
وحليلك ياسعيد....سكت مره ثانيه منصدم....
سعيد: نوره لا تمزحين وياي....مب بهالطريقه الناس تمزح...
نورة: ارفضهم..؟؟؟
سعيد: نــــــــــــــورة...!!!!
نورة: ارفض؟.....
سعيد: شو تخرفين انتي...
نورة: ههههههههه اسال امك بالسالفه.... محد خبرك الظاهر...
سعيد: نورة بصفعج...
نورة: والله اني ارمس جد....
سعيد: ماصدقج....
نورة: اوكي..تاكد بس اذا طلع كلامي صدق شو اسويبك....
سعيد: ان شاء الله يطلع صدق وسوي اللي تبينه....انا بسير احين البيت وبتاكد من امايه...
نورة: خيبه شو بتقولها.؟؟ من وين عرفت بالسالفه..؟؟
سعيد: من فطييييييم....
نورة: اووكي... وطرشلي رسالها بعدها وتخبرني شو صار وياك..
سعيد: من عيوني بس والله ان كنتي تمزحين يا تشوفين مني شي ماشفتيه..
نورة: ههههههههههه انزين انزين....
سعيد: يالله فمان الله
نورة: مع السلامه...
سكرت التيلفون وصدت صوب فطوم اللي فاجه حلجها....
فطوم: تمزحين صح..؟؟
نورة: والله ما امزح امي توها ظاهره عني وقالت ان اهلج متصليبنا اليوم ويبون يخطبوني لسعيد...
فطوم: والله.؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟.... كيف عيل سعيد مايدري..
نورة: ماعرف...يمكن امج تصرفت من نفسها...
فطوم: تسويها امي...فديييتج والله يانورووه مبرووووووك..
ويت لوت عليها وحبتها...
نورة: الله يبارك فيج بس ماشي تاكد لين الحين...
****
دخل سعيد البيت مستعيل.... ويوم دخل الصاله شاف حرمه اخوه وشيخه وامه...
سعيد: السلام عليكم...امااايه تعالي اباج فسالفه...

ودخل حجره امه ويوم وصلته ويلست حذاله قالها..
سعيد: فيه شي عندج تبين تخبريني اياه....؟؟؟
ام فيصل: شو بلاك فديتك...؟؟؟؟
سعيد: امااايه....من شوي اتصلت بي فطوم....
ابتسمت الام..
ام فيصل: هيييييييييييي...
سعيد: علييج نوووووور...صدق اللي سمعته...؟
ام فيصل: هي ابوويه صدق....
سعيد: امااايه..دخييلكم لا تمزحووون...شو متفقين عليه انتوا...؟؟
ام فيصل: جي ابوويه مب هذا اللي انته تباه..؟؟ ماتبا نوره..؟؟ تراك اروحك قايلنا انك تباها...ومابتاخذ غيرها..
سعيد: هي اباااااهااااااا....
ام فيصل: خلاص وانا خطبتها لك....
مع ذلك تم سعيد مب مصدق اللي قاعد يصير وياه....
سعيد: حلفي امااايه...
ام فيصل: وابوي عليك انا....والله....
اخيرا صدق سعيد.....وما تتخيلون فرحته..عفد على امه يلوي عليها ويبووسها
سعيد: فديييييييييييييييييتج ياماياا...الله لا يحرمني منج يارب....والله اني اموت فيج...
وتم وياها نص ساعه يستجوبها..متى اتصلتي وشو قالولج ومنو رد عليج والخ...
وعقبها راح يطرش لنوره رساله...وكانت تقول..
" احبج
احبج
احبج

بس خلاص افرجت عنج
ماااابااااااج
روحي عرسي
ووافقي عالعرب اللي يايينج... "



-----------------------------

----------


## Taka

الجزء الثامن والعشرون


بعد الرساله الحلوه اللي وصلت لنورة من سعيد.. ردت عليك بكلمه وحده وهي ميته من الظحك .." بفــــــكــــر..!" .. وسكرت الكمبيوتر وهي بعدها مب حاسه بجدية الموضوع...معقوووله..؟؟؟ طول هالسنين وانا اتمنى هاللحظه تي...ويوم استوت مب قادره اصدقها... كل خوفي ان السالفه تتفركش ... والله بموت ماستحمل....!
رقدت وهي شاغلة مخها بهالموضوع...
بالباجرردت نورة من الجامعه على الساعه 1.. وخلت فطوم هناك لانه دوامها لين 4... بعد الغدا زقرها ابووها...واخوانها يظاحكون عليها خالد وناصر... وهي اطالعهم بنص عين...يلست عدال ابوها..
بو خالد: امج قالت لي انها شاورتج بالموضوع..
نزلت نورة راسها قافطه..
نورة: هي ابويه..
بو خالد: وانتي شو رايج..؟؟
نورة: ابويه انا ابا اسمع رايك انته وراي اخواني...
بو خالد: بعد يبالها هذي تفكير..سعيد مب غريب..ولدنا... ونعرفه عدل.. ومابنحصل اخير عنه..واخوانج كلهم رمستهم وحده...
نورة: خبرتوا عبدالله..؟؟
بوخالد: امج اتصلت به اليوم الصبح...وخبرناه وهو بعد يمدح فيه...
ماتت نورة من الفرحه...
نورة: خلاص يابويه اللي تشوفونه..
بو خالد: يعني موافقه.؟؟
نورة: ..... هي موافقه...
بو خالد: على بركة الله...مبرووك يابنتي..
نورة: الله يبارك فيك يابويه...
ونشت عنه وظهرت براا وركظت على طول حجرتها..وقفلت على عمرها الباب... ماتصدق ... مستحيييييل...الحمد لله ياربي انك عطيتني على مابغي... سعيد صار لي...ماصدق...ياربي كمل علي جميلك ولا تحرمني منه....
بعد ماصلت العصر نزلت الصالة وحصلت حمدان يالس مع حصه يسولفون ويظحكون..اول ماشافها قالها..
حمدان: تعالي تعالي تعااااااالي....
نورة: ههههههه بسم الله منك...هلاا..شحالك حمدان..؟
حمدان: شحاالي انا..؟؟؟.. حالي مب زين...
نورة: افاااااااا..ليش عاد...
حمدان: ماجنج خونتي فيني..؟؟ انا مب قايل اني بخطبج..؟؟ شقاييل توافقين على واحد غيري..؟؟
التفتت نورة لحصه..
نورة: كل عادة وصلك الخبر ماشاء الله..!!!
حصه: هههههههه وياويهج لا اطالعيني..خبر حلوو يعني ماتبيني اخبر...
نورة: عنبوو حتى ماواحووا يردون عالعرب وانتوا نشرتوا السالفه..!!
يت ويلست بينهم...عدال حصه وحمدان فكرسي بروحه..
حمدان: انتي خلي عنج هالخريط كله..؟؟؟ كيف تقصين عليه..؟؟ كيف تلعبين بمشاعري جي..؟؟ انتي قايله بتترييني لين ماخلص دراسه وراج خونتي فيني.؟؟؟
ماتن نورة وحصه من الظحك..
نورة: جب لاحد يسمعك احين...
حمدان: صدق ارمسج ويا هالويه..انا بعترض على هالخطبه ..
نورة: هههههههههه والله ياويلك...
حمدان: اوه اوه اوه...!!...ثرها تباااااااااااه السباله....ياويلك تقول..!!
قفطت نورة وحصه ظحكت ... حتى حمدان يوم شاف نورة قفطت ظحك عليها..
حمدان: ههههههههههههه ويا هالويه... الله يوفقج ان شاء الله... وسعيد ريال مايتعوض .... وانا ان شاء الله بتخطى حبج الغاادر هذا..وبحصل لي بنت تخطبني احسن عنج بمية مرررره...
ظحكت نوره مره ثانيه..وتذكرت فطيم...
نورة: ايييه...الساعه اربع ونص احين..طرشتوا الدريول حق فطوم..؟؟؟
سكت حمدان وبان الاهتمام على ويهه..
حصه: ما اتصلت...!!
نورة: ولازم تتصل تراني قايله لامي فطوم بتي الساعه اربع...
حصه: اندوكم هاي...امج سارت العزبه من الساعه 3...وشلت الدريول...
بطلت نورة عيونها....
نورة: حسبي الله على بليس العدووووو...البنت مخلايه امانه عندنا ....ونحن نسيناها في الجامعه...نساج الموت يافطوم احين منو بيييبها..؟؟
حصه: بنشوف خالد والا ناصر..
نورة: ماعندهم تصاريح على سياييرهم...مابيدشوووون داخل...
حمدان: احممم.. انا عندي تصريح فسيارتي...
التفتن صوبه حصه ونوره مستغربات...
كمل حمدان
حمدان: كنت اييب عنود قبل....!!
حصه: هي صح حمدان عنده تصريح ...
نورة: بتذبحني فطوم لو اطرش حمدان...
حمدان: ليش يعني..الا ياحظها....
حصه: انزين انتي سيري وياه عشان ماتكون بروحها....
نورة: حلووو...فاظي انته حمدان...؟
حمدان: همممم اقدر افظيلكم ربع ساعه من وقتي...
حصه: يالله يالله يالله.... الا في خاطرك تقول دام حق فطيم اسميني فاظي من الحين لباجر...
حمدان: هههههههههههههاي هي والله شدراج...؟!
نشت نورة وركبت فوق لبست عباتها وشيلتها ونزلت..
نورة: يالله روحنا...مسكينه تاخرنا عليها وايد...
حمدان: يالله...
ركبت نورة سيارة حمدان اما هو فتح الباب الوراني وقعد يرتب السيت اللي ملعوزنه...فار عليه كتبه وقمصانه وسي دي يااات.. وخرابيط وايده... فررهن كلهن في الدبّه...ويوم تاكد من ترتيب السياره حق فطوم ركب جدام وحرك السياره صوب الجامعه...نادوا على اسمها ودخل حمدان ووقف سيارته في الباركن الجدامي عشان مايتعب فطوم بالمشي والتدويير...بس تريووا وتريوووا..وفطوم بعدها ماطلعت... قررت نورة انها تدخل وتشوفها... واول مادخلت الرسبشن حصلت فطوم واقفه عند الدريشه ويديها على خصورها... وشكلها مفوووووله....
فطوم: حلفي انتي بس....حلفي...؟؟؟
نورة: بسم الله لا تفظحينا بين البنات... شبلاج ماظهرتي..؟؟
فطوم: ويا منو يايه حظرج..؟؟
نورة: حمدان...
فطوم: انتي منو يابج من الجامعه..؟؟
نورة: الدريول..
فطوم: وليش انا اييبني ولد عمج..؟؟؟
نورة: الدريول محد يافطوم شلته امي وسارت العزبه ..شكلها الا نست...
برطمت فطيم....
فطوم: نوروووه انا قايلة لكن لا تسون فيني هالحركات...!!
نورة: يابنت الحلال والله ماحصلنا غيره...خالد وناصر ماعندهم تصاريح للدخول...ابويه محد والدريول محد...تبينا نتصل بسعيد يعني اييبج من الشارجه..؟؟؟
فطوم: اووففف..ياهالحاله...انا حوالي ساعه يالسه هني اتريا واخر شي اييبني حمدان...
نورة: تحركي انتي تحركي...والله السيره ويا حمدان ابرك من الدريول...يالله بسرعه ...
تحركت نورة ومشت صوب الباب...وفطوم مكانها...صدت صوب الدريشه..وشافت حمدان يالس وهو لابس نظارة شمسية منزل راسه كانه يلعب بالتيلفون...بعدين يرفع راسه كل مايشوف بنت تطلع من الباب..ويمد ايده ويرفع بها سفرته شوي...شكله طيب ومسكين...ومتملل....!...يزاه الله خير بعد يوم افتكر اييبني والا ببات في الجامعه اليوم بسبب عمووه....!!... شلت كتبها وتغشت وطلعت ورا نورة... نورة ركبت جدام عدال حمدان..وركبت فطوم وراها وهي قافطه..
فطوم: السلام عليكم..
حمدان: وعليكم السلام والرحمه...
حرك السياره وطلع بها من الجامعه... وهو يقاوم ويقاوم انه يصد صوب فطوم يشوفها..لكن يدري انها بتعصب على هالحركه..مد ايده وشغل المسجل... وحط لفطوم اغنية " اهمّه" لعيظه... وابتسم... مايقاوم انه يغايظها...!!
فطوم من سمعت الاغنية رفعت عينها صوب حمدان...رغم الغشوه الغليظه لاحظت انه يبتسم...تخبلت فطوم..ماتقدر تستحمل...يقهر ياناااااااااااااس يقهر...مسكت دفترها الصغير وكفخته على راسه كفخه بالقووووووو...
فطوم: بلاه هالمغاااايظ حمدااااااااااانوووووه.....!!
انصدم حمدان وعقب مسك راسه وهو ميت من الظحك... اخيرا تحركت...اخييييييييييرا انقهرت من الخاطر وردة فعلها بينت.... وفطوم ردت مكانها وهي صاده صوب الدريشه ولامه بوزها تقااوم بالقوو انها تظحك...
نورة: بسم الله بلاكم...
حمدان: مااااااشي بس فطوم عندها مرض الارتياااب...اي شي اسويه تتحسبني اغايظها...!!
التفتت فطوم صوبهم...
فطوم: ارتياااب فعينك... (مدت ايدها بينهم صوب المسجل وبندته) ..وبند هالمسجل هذا...
حمداان: شحقه..!!..(ورد شغلها) ..خليييه انا احبه وهذي سيارتي...
فطوم: نزلني...بمسك تكسي....
حمدان: اوكي..
وقف على طرف الشارع وهو ميت من الظحك...
حمدان: نزلي يالله...
نورة: حمدان بلاك عالبنت...!!..فطوم انتي بعد عن الدلع...
تمت فطوم يالسه مكانها...ماكانت قد كلمتها الصراحه...وين تنزل وتمسك تكسي...ماتعرف ادليييييه البيت...!!!...ياربي كيف يقهر هالانسان...لو قعدت في الجامعه والله ابرك لي...
حمدان: ماتبين تنزلين...؟؟
نورة: حمدانوووه تحرك خلصنا....
فطوم عصبت من الخاطر... شو فاكر نفسه !!.. بطلت الباب ونزلت عالرصيف وسكرت الباب وراها... استغرب حمدان..لا والله شجاعه...نورة كانت بتبطل الباب وبتنزل وراها...
حمدان: صبري صبري....
نورة: حمدان والله حرام عليك...
حمدان: ادري...بس صبري عليها شوي..
حرك السياره ومشى شوي... ووقف....وفطوم صامده بعدها فمكانها والقهر ياكلها اكل... وحرك السياره مره ثانيه واتجدم وهي بعدها واقفه..ظحك عليها حمدان من الخاطر... رد ريوس ووقف عدالها.. ونزل من السياره وسار صوبها...
حمدان: فطيم...
فطوم: اذلف عن ويهي...
حمدان: خييييييييبه اذلف مره وحده..!!!... خلاص انا اسف... بلاج ماتتحملين المزح...
فطوم: هذا مب مزح... انته ماصخ...
حمدان: انا مش ماصخ... بس احب اغايظج..
فطوم: ليش يعني حاط دوبك من دوبي..؟؟
حمدان: مادري والله يافطيم... المهم ركبي لا تكبرين الموضوع... خلاص مابرمسج...
تمت واقفه اطالعه....معانده...
حمدان: ...ركبي...
تحرك عنها وركب السياره ..وركبت هي بعد يوم شافت انه ماشي فايده من هذا كله...
اول ماتحرك ابتسم حمدان..
حمدان: اقول فطوم...
فطوم: يووووووووووه علينا...انته قايل مابترمسني..
نورة: حمدان خل البنت فحالها..
حمدان: فطوووووووووووم....!!
فطوم: يعلها المووووت فطووم...
عصب حمدان..
حمدان: بفصخ نعالي وبعطيج عويهج احين...لا تقولين جي يالسباااااااااااله...
سكتت فطوم...
نورة: ارمس عاد انته شو تباها..؟؟
حمدان: يوم بترد علي مثل الناس برمسها....
بس فطوم تمت ساكته ومعانده...
حمدان: ياااااااااا.. بطّــــــه....
فطوم: اووف... هااا..نعم....شو بغيت ..شو في خاطرك طويل العمر..؟؟
حمدان: تبين باسكن روبنز..؟؟
صدت نورة وفطوم صوب حمدان مستغربات....باسكن روبنز..؟؟
نورة: انا ابااا..
حمدان: محد رمسج...
نورة: بتاخذلي جان بتاخذ لفطوم....
فطوم اصلا ماتقدر تقاوم باسكن.... بس تمت ساكته... مابتطلب من هالطويل الغلس شي...
حمدان: انا ارووحي مشتهنه...
وسار حمدان صوب باسكن وخذالهن كلهن كاراميل وسط...وخذته فطوم وتمت ساكته...مثل ماقلت لكم..ماتقدر تقاوم باسكن...ويوم شافها حمدان ساكته قال..
حمدان: فطووووووووووووووووم...
فطوم: حمدان دخيل الله....
حمدان: ماخبروووج..؟؟ هالساحره اللي عدالي بتستوي حرمة اخوج...!!
انصدمت فطوم..ونطت من كرسيها وخشت راسها بينهم... اللي خلا حمدان يرتجف من قربها حتى ماعرف يسوق عدل..
فطوم: صــــــــــــــدق..؟؟؟؟؟؟
نورة: هييي...هههههههه
فطوم: وافقتي يعني..؟؟؟ فديييييييييييتج والله...
وباست نورة بقوو على خدها ونورة تظحك ...وحمدان يطالع مستغرب... ويقول فخاطره انا مالي شي..؟؟؟ وصلناها وشرينالها باسكن وخبرناها بخبر حلوو وبعد ما عطوني شي...
حمدان: احم احم... هاللوووو..!!
نورة: نعم..؟؟

----------


## Taka

حمدان: ماشي سلامتج... بس حتى شكرا على اللي سويته ماشي..؟؟؟
نورة: مشكور على مغايظ البنت...!!
سكتت فطوم وردت ورا وتساندت على كرسيها وهي تبتسم.. فرحت بخبر نورة وسعيد...تدري ان سعيد ينطنط من الفرح في البيت... اخيرا حصل مراده...الله يسعده...
بعد شوي وصلوا البيت...نورة نزلت مستعيله ودخلت البيت ماصدقت تفتك من صدعتهم...نزلت فطوم وتم حمدان فسيارته لانه مابيدش..بيروح...مسكت فطوم شنطتها ودفترها الصغير...
فطوم: ولو انك طفرتبي اليوم...لكن مشكور عالتوصيله وعلى باسكن...
استانس حمدان يوم افتكرت فيه..
حمدان: العفوو طويله...اوه قصدي يعني طويلة العمر...
فطوم: ههههه انا بنكسر نصين من كثر ما اتاوح عليه بهالطول... ماتشوف عمرك جنك...!!...يالله فمان الله
حمدان: هههههههههه بسم الله عليج عن التكسير بنت هلال... والله يحفظج...

دخلت فطوم البيت وهي تظحك ...وروح حمدان صوب ربعه...
بعد ثلاث ايام من هاليوم... كان سعيد يالس عالبحر.... ولاول مره يحس انه حاله وقلبه استقر... صح انها ماصارت على ذمته بعدها والسالفه مجرد خطبه....لكنها احسن من مافيش... ونوره صارت خطيبته....وباذن واحد احد محد بياخذها عنه...كان خاطره يملج بس نوره محذرتنه برساله لا يطلب ملجه الا قراب التخرج...وهو يتفهم وضعها...اخر سنه وخلها تركز على دراستها احسن عن انها تنشغل به... وتنهد بوناااااسه...هانت خلاص يانووره.... هانت..!!
قطع عليه افكاره تيلفونه اللي يصيح... وشاف الرقم غريب اول مره يشوفه....حاول يتذكره بس ماعرفه...
سعيد: آآآلووو...!
....: السلام عليكم...
صوت انثوي..
سعيد: وعليكم السلام والرحمه..منو معاي..؟؟
... : افاااا... ماعرفتني ياسعيد..؟؟
طريقة لفظ الاسم...والصوت..والدلع البايخ...مالوووف بالنسبه له...
سعيد: شحالج خوله..؟؟
سعيد كان مخنفس ولايعه جبده....من استوت السالفه بينها وبين نوره وهو يتحاشاها كل مايت البيت... مايبا يغلط عليها ويسويله سالفه عوده...
خوله: بخير الله يعافيك..شحالك انته...
سعيد: بنعمه الحمد لله... خير بلاج متصله..؟؟؟
خوله: ابا اسالك...صدق اللي سمعته..؟؟؟
سعيد: بخصوص..؟؟
خوله: خطبتك..!!
تنهد سعيد... احين بتسويلي مناحه...
سعيد: هي نعم...
خوله: خطبت نوووره..؟؟؟؟
سعيد: خطبت شيخه البنات...فيها شي يوم ابغي لعمري بنت مدينه وخلوقه وحشيم..؟؟؟
كان متعمد ينغزها بالرمسه... عشان تحس عدمها شوي... والا اي بنت عندها كرامه مابتتصل على ريال تحاسبه على خطبته بنت ثانيه من دونها....!!!
خوله: سعيد.... وانا..؟؟؟
سعيد: الله يرزقج بريال زين يسعدج....
خوله: احين الله يرزقني بريال زين..؟؟؟ ليش كنتوا تتكلمون علي عيل..؟؟ ليش اهلك دايم يلمحون انك بتاخذني..؟؟؟
سعيد: انا ياخوله ماقلت لحد اني بخذج....وعمري مافكرت اخذج اصلا... انتي مثل فاطمه وشيخه بالنسبه لي.... واصلا المفروض انتي ماتسمعين على رمسه امي وامج...هذي رمسه حريم لابد منها...بس ماتعني شي..
خوله: عقب شو عاد تقولي هالكلام...؟؟؟ انا رفضت وايدين عشانك اذا كنت ماتدري...
سعيد: والله انا ماطلبت منج...ولا انتي ييتي وسالتيني اذا ابغيج والا لا عشان ترفضينهم هذيلا..
خوله: يعني..؟؟ خلاص..؟
سعيد: ياخوله اصلا من البدايه ماكان بينا شي عشان يستوي خلاص الحين...هذي كله اوهامج انتي واحلامج.... والا انا فعمري مافكرت فيج كزوجه..وماقصد الاهانه...لكن كل شي قسمه ونصيب...وانتي ان شاء الله بييج نصيبج...
لا جواب..لانه خوله سكرت بويهه... تظايق سعيد من هالمكالمه واغلق تيلفووونه امرره... محد قالها تفكر فيه اساسا... من تحت راسها استوت هالمشكله بينه وبين نوره والحمد لله ان كل شي انحل ...الله يكمل علينا ان شاء الله واشوفها حرمتي ياااارب...
في امريكا.. خليفه كان مفتك من هند..الحمد لله الكلام اللي سمعها اياه ياب نتيجه..وقامت موول ماتصد صوبه ولا تمشي فدربه.... مع انه حس بالذنب شوي لانه كان يشوفها دوم مظايقه....بس هذا لمصلحتها ولمصلحته هو بعد... دخل غرفة عبدالله وشافه يرمس في التيلفون ويظحك...على باله يرمس مع عنوود.. بس يوم سكر صد صوب خليفه وقال..
عبدالله: حليلها نورووه.... خواتي كلهن خطفن...
خليفه: رمسوا الريايل والا بعدهم..؟؟
عبدالله: تقول اخر الاسبوع بيوون كلهم...
خليفه: الله يوفقها...
عبدالله : شخبارها المعجبه...!!
خليفه: لاااااااااا ويييييييييين امممره مسوتلي طاف...ههههههه
عبدالله: هههه انته طلبت منها.... لا سوري ماطلبت... كنت تعطيها امر مباشر..
خليفه: دواااها.... ذبحتني بالنظرات والحركات المايعه... جذي احسن لنا كلنا...
عبدالله: فاظي انته...؟؟
خليفه: شو فخاطرك...
عبدالله: ابا اسير اتحوط مليت زهقت من الدراسه...
خليفه: قسم بالله انا نفس الشي.. وين علوووه..؟؟
عبدالله: مادريبه...قم بنطلع..
طلع خليفه مع عبدالله يتحوطون في اي مكان يخطر عالبال...
اخر الاسبوع ويوم الخميس وصل سعيد مع ابوه وفيصل وامه وعليا وعيالها.. نورة استحت انها تظهر برااا...واصلا امها قالت لها لا تطلع فظييحه عيب.... فبالتالي طلعت ام خالد وحصه وفطوم ..ونورة تمت ويا حريم خوانها ميره وحمده في الصالة... وسلمن على ام فيصل وعليا... وبعد شوي يا بو فيصل وفيصل وسعيد يسلمون عالعيووز وفطيم وحصه... كان سعيد مستانس من الخاطر....صح انه ماشاف نظر عينه ..بس هو ياي الحين عشان يخطبها رسمي...خلاص بعد اليوم مافي تراجع...الله يكمل على خير...
كانت اللمه حلوه... سوء ريايل او حريم... الكل مستانس عسب هالمناسبه... طبعا تكلموا الريايييل بالخطبه بشكل رسمي وبو خالد عطاهم كلمته...وتم الموضوع على خير.. وسعيد مب رايم يثبت عالكرسي اللي يالس عليه وده يقوم يناقز...بس بيقولون هذا خبل مابنيوزه بنتنا...خله ينثبر محله ابركله.. ومايحتاج اقولكم ان حمدان كان راز بالويه بعد.... حطوا الغدا وتغدوا ..وبعدالغدا دخل بوخالد وبو فيصل وفيصل وخالد وناصر كل حد غرفته يستريحون شوي..اما سعيد وحمدان فتموا موازرين في الميلس يسولفون ويظحكون...وعقبها طلعوا من البيت لانهم ملوا من اليلسه...
في البيت حصه قامت لغرفتها وخلت نورة وفطوم يالسات اروحهن... واتصلت لسيف...تشوفه رد من الدوام وتغدى والا لا..؟؟؟ بس سيف مارد عليها...استغربت..يمكن مشغول والا مب عنده التيلفون... فرت التيلفون عدالها عالطاوله وانسدحت شوي.... بس سيف مارد يتصلبها...اتصلت مره ثانيه ولا رد عليها... بدت تخاف....شو مستوي..؟؟؟...بعد شوي رن تيلفونها وبسرعه مسكته وردت بدون ماتشوف الرقم..كانت متاكده انه سيف..
حصه: ..سيـــف..!!
ام سيف: هلا يابنتي...شحالج..؟
حصه: عمووووه...هلا والله وغلا..شحالج الغاليه؟
ام سيف: بخير فديتج..شحالج انتي وشحال اهلج كلهم..
حصه: بخير وعاااافيه والله..
ام سيف: بنتي بتخبرج... اتصلتي بسيف..؟؟
حصه: عمووه من الصبح اتصله مايرد عليه...اخر مره رمسته كنت موعتنه للدوام الصبح...وانتي.؟؟
ام سيف: والله ياحصه مابغبي عليج حتى انا اتصله مايرد... بس ماعليه يمكن تيلفونه خربان والا شي وساير بقعه...
حصه: الله يسمع منج..انا بتم اتصله يمكن يرد..
ام سيف: ان حصلتيه طمنيني يابنتي ماوصيج..
حصه: ان شاء الله ياعموووه لا توصين...انتي لا تحاتين وايد..
ام سيف: خير ان شاء الله...سلمي على اهلج كلهم..
حصه: يوووصل الغاليه... فمان الله
ام سيف: مع السلامه...
سكرت حصه عن عمتها وهي قلبها يعورها...ليش سيف مايرد..؟؟؟ تمت تتصله مره ورا مره بدون فايده... المغرب ياها الجواب... اتصلتبها اخت سيف الصغيره ..وقالت ان ريال اتصل عالبيت وقال ان سيف سوا حادث وهو في العناية المركزة ..وامها من سمعت الخبر اغمى عليها وطاحت..وهي بروحها في البيت ومب عارفه شو تسوي لانه اخوانها الكبار كلهم ساروا لسيف في المستشفى...وتموا الصغار..وهي بروحها..
بس حصه ماسمعت هالرمسه كلها... ماسمعت غير ان سيف سوا حادث وهو في العنايه... طاح التيلفون من ايدها وطاحت هي عداله عالارض مغمى عليها...
----------------------------------

----------


## Taka

الجزء التاسع والعشرون

دخلت ام خالد الصاله الصغيره وين ماكانن نورة وفطوم يالسات يسولفن...
ام خالد: وين حصه..؟؟؟
نورة: سارت فوق من الظهر لين الحين مانزلت ..جنها الا رقدت..
ام خالد: برايها...سيري فازعي البشكاره في المطبخ وجهزي وياها العشا للرياييل..
نورة: ان شاء الله امايه ... (صدت نورة صوب فاطمه) قومي فزي وياي... لا اتحسبين عمرج ظيفه...!!
فاطمه: بسم الله منج خذتيني بمشراع وميداف... يالله قومي..
نشت فاطمه ونوره صوب المطبخ وساعدن البشكاره على تحطيط العشااا والتجهيزات...بعد ماخلصن ردن دخلن..شافتهن عليا...
عليا: هاا نواري...خلصتوا العشا... حطيتوه..؟؟
نورة: هي خلصنا...مانزلت حصه..؟؟
عليا: جي وين هي.؟؟؟ تحسبتها وياكن..!!
نورة: ركبت من الظهر ولا شفناها...
عليا: ....... سيري زقريها للعشا...يمكن راقده وعيها..
نورة: اوكي..
سارت نورة وفاطمه لحجرة حصه...دقن الباب ولا حد رد عليهن... اطالعن بعض وكل وحده على ويهها علامه استفهام...!!! فتحت نوره الباب ولاول لحظه ماشافت حد في الغرفه...الشبريه على حالها مرتبه وباب الحمام مفتوح..عيل وينها..!!... دخلت الحجره اكثر ..وشافت طرف ريول حصه طايحه عالارض وعدالها تيلفونها ...شهقن فاطمه ونوره...فاطمه ماتت من الخوف وتيبست مكانها وماعرفت شو تسوي...نوره طارت صوب اختها...
نورة: حصـــه...!!!.....حصه قوووومي..شوفييج..؟؟؟
ومسكت راسها وحست من حراره جسمها انها ماماتت والحمد لله ..مغمى عليها بس...كانت نوره شوي وبتصيح بس قوت قلبها...اما فاطمه على طول صاحت.. التفتت نورة صوب فاطمه وعيونها محمره...
نورة: فطوووم سوي شي.... لا اتمين واقفه جي...
فاطمه: شو اسوي..؟؟ شوفيها حصه...مريضه..؟؟؟
نورة: بسسرعه هاتي ماي في ايدج من الحمام..............بسرعه لا اطالعيني جي..!!
ركظت فاطمه وهي مختبصه وقلبها مثل الطبل خايفه موووت...يابت ماي في ايدها وثلاث تربااعه اجبب عالصبه...بس تم شويه في ايدها رشته على ويه حصه....فزت حصه من غفوتها بالقو.. ونورة تمش الماي بشيلتها عن ويه اختها..
نورة: بسم الله عليج الرحمن الرحيم....بسم الله عليج...حصه حبيبتي شوفيج طحتي جي...؟؟؟
نشت حصه عن ثبان اختها وهي تناهي وتمد ايدها لشي غير مرئي... كانها بعدها ما تخطت صدمتها وماستوعبت..ومخها متشوش...
حصه:...ودوني...ودوووني...
نورة: وين..؟؟ وين تبينا نوديج..!!..ياويييلي فطوم ربعي زقري امااايه...ماعرف اتصرف انا اروحي...
سوت فطوم اللي قالته لها نوره وركظت برا الغرفه..وحصه اتابعها بنظرها..قامت هي بعد ومازالت تترنح...كان راسها داير المسكينه... عقت شيلتها ونوره اتابعها باستغراب وخوف... فتحت حصه الكبت وطلعت عباتها وشيلتها ولبستهن بسرعه... وكانت بتفتح الباب...بس مسكتها نوره..
نورة: وين تبيين حصه....
حصه: فجيني نوووره بسييير...
سحبت ايدها من ايد نوره بالقو وطلعت للممر..ركظت وراها نوره ومسكتها مرة ثانيه...الظاهر ان البنت مينونه...
نورة: حصه..استهدي بالله.. خبريني شو السالفه...وين بتروحين..؟؟
صرخت حصه..
حصه: بـــــــــروح عند سيــــــــف...!!!
في هاللحظه كانت امها واصله عندهم هي وفطوم وعليا وام فيصل وحريم العيال حمده وميره... ووقفوا مستغربين من اللي شافوه...
نورة: ليش شوفيه سيف تروحين عنده....!!!
حصه: ســـيف في العناية يا نووووره....
كانت حصه تصيح بشكل يقطع القلب...حطت نوره ايدها تغطي بها شفايفها من اللي سمعته..وام خالد حطت ايدها على صدرها ... والباقي ردات فعلهم كانت مختلفه والكل مصدوم...
ام خالد: شو تقولين يابنتي..؟؟
صدت حصه صوب امها يوم سمعت صوتها وراحت صوبها وطاحت فحظنها وهي تشاهق وتصيح...
حصه: امااايه دخيييلج ودوووني...
ام خالد: وين نوديج حبيبتي..
حصه: عند سيف...
ام خالد: من وين يبتي هالخبر ياحصه..؟؟
تشوشت حصه وهي تحاول تتذكر....وهزت راسها وهي مرتبكه..
حصه:..آآ..اخته...اخته اتصلتبي وقالت لي..
سكتوا الكل....ثواني بس عشان يستوعبون اللي سمعوه.....وحصه دموعها تارسه عينها واطالع فويوههم واحد واحد...وهي تعرف انهم مايحسون باللي تحس هي فيه من طعنات في الصدر... ردت تقولهم بصوت هادي..مرتجف...
حصه: سيف سوا حادث....
عليا: حصه انتي متاكده..؟
كان جواب حصه انها انهارت عالارض وصياحها زاد... وصار مسموع....كانت تقول في خاطرها ليش هذيل يعطلوني..؟؟ ليش يكثرون الاسئله...؟؟؟...ليش مايودوني صوب ريلي وخلاص....ابا اشووفه ....ابا اشوووف سيف الحين...!!
يلست عدالها امها وحظنتها وهي تصيح وياها.... وفاطمه من البدايه ماوقفت من الصياح...ونورة عيونها محمره وساكته....تتظاهر بالقوه...ومن داخل قلبها يتقطع على اختها وهي تحس ان الامور بتسوء اكثر من جذي....!!.. مش تشاؤم...لكنها حاسه سادسه مثل مايقولون...
ام خالد: عليا امايه...زقري ابوج ...
الكل كان واقف مكانه لين مايت عليا مع ابوها وخالد وناصر..
بو خالد: شو مستوي...؟؟
ام خالد: البنت تقول سيف مسوي حادث وفي العنايه..
بو خالد: هاااااااا...؟؟؟؟
خالد: سيف سوا حادث..؟؟؟؟ متى صار هذا..؟؟ وهي منو مخبرنها..؟؟؟
ام خالد: اخت سيف متصله بحصه وخبرتها...والبنات حصلن حصه طايحه فحجرتها لين قبل شوي...
ناصر: معقوووله...!!...صبر بتاكد...
مسك ناصر تيلفونه واتصل بسالم اخو سيف العود.. وتاكد منه عن الخبر...وطلع فعلا سيف مسوي حادث من الظهر...وحالته خطيره ودخلوه العناية على طول وبعده فيها...وسالم واهله كانوا هناك ..وزاد الوضع صعوبه عليهم يوم دخلت الام بعد المستشفى بسبب سكته قلبه يتها من سمعت الخبر بشكل مفاجئ وغير متوقع... سكر عنه ناصر وهو يذكر ربه ..بروحه سالم صوته كان يدل على انه متاثر وايد كانه كان يصيح..وهذا شي غير مستغرب...اخووه ومسؤول عنه من بعد والده المتوفي.. اطالع ناصر فويه ابوه واخوه...
ناصر: فمستشفى توام...
رفعت حصه راسها وووقفت وتمسكت بكندوره اخوها ناصر..
حصه: شحاله سيف..؟؟
مسكها ناصر من كتوفها لان حصه مووول كانت تتنافض وشكلها بطيح مره ثانيه في اي دقيقه..
ناصر: ياحصه ذكري ربج....ان شاء الله مافيه الا العافيه..
حصه: بشووووفه...
ناصر: بتشووفينه ان شاء الله..خلينا نسير الحين...
حصه: احيين بشوووفه...بسير وياكم...
بو خالد: استهدي بالله يابنتي ..وين تبين المستشفى كلها رياييل وانتي بينهم مايصيير..
نورة: ابويه حرام عليكم لاتسوون بالبنت جي...خبلتوبها...خلوها تروح تشوفه عالاقل تطمن عليه...
ام خالد: برايها يابو خالد...انا بسير وياها..
ناصر: برايهن خلهن يسيرن ابويه... ام سيف يقولون طاحت عليهم ومرقده هناك بعد...
ام خالد: بعد..!!!.. لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله....شو الي صابهم مره وحده...!!
بو خالد: يالله يالله انزين..انقفظن...خلونا نسير..
ركظت نوره صوب حجرة حصه ويابت التيلفون مالها وعطته اياها..
نورة: شليه..بتصلبج عقب...لا تخافين ان شاء الله بيكون بخير...
حصه: آمين يانوره...ادعيله الله يخليج..
نورة: الله يشفيه يارب... ركظي عن يسيرون عنج...
سارت حصه تحت وركبت مع اخوها ناصر.. اللي تم يطمنها طول الدرب وهي كاسره خاطره... اما الباقي كلن سار فسيارته حتى فيصل يوم خبرته عليا بالي صار شل ابوه ولحقهم...
اما باقي الحريم..فقعدن تحت في الصاله وهن يدعن انه سيف وامه يقومون بالسلامه..ويترين التيلفون يصيح عشان يسمعن اي خبر....نوره اختنقت من هالجو الكئيب...
نورة: فطوم..قومي نطلع الحوش نشم شوية هوا...محد رياييل في البيت كلهم ساروا المستشفى اظن..
فطوم: يالله..
طلعن برا ويلسن على الدري اللي جدام الفيلا...
نورة: آآآآآآآآآآآه حليلج ياحصه...قطعت قلبي والله ماتستاهل..
فطوم: هي والله ..مسكين سيف الله يعينه مايندرا بحاله هو بعد..
نورة: الله يشفيه.... ماحيده متهور انا بالعكس عاقل ومب من النوع اللي بيسرع في السواقه...كيف سوا حادث..؟؟؟
فطوم: من ربج يانوره...مكتوووب انه يصير....مب شرط هو المسؤول يمكن حد غلط عليه ودعمه او شي...
نورة: ماقول غير الله يشفيه هو وامه وتعين حصه....
فطوم: آآمين.... اندووج..قومي هذي سياره داخله..
نورة: صبري صبري....هذي سياره حمدان...
فطوم: حد وياه انزيين....ماتشوفين...
دققت نورة النظر.....
نورة: سعيـــــد....!!
ولفت صوب فطوم وهي اطالعها باستغراب وقالت...
نورة: مايدرون بالسالفه...!!
نزل سعيد من السياره وهو ميت من الظحك..
سعيد: واللـــــــــه ان ربيعك هذا خرىىى...
نزل حمدان هو بعد يتبسم بسخريه...
حمدان: هذا مينوون دوم جي يتمصخر...
سعيد: بس حرام شكله الا زعل.... وايد غلست به انته الصراحه...
ظحك حمدان..
حمدان: ههههههه هـــــذاااا..؟؟؟؟؟...هذا اول امس حالف مايرمسني لين يوم القيامه اون...وشوف كيف اليوم يرحبي... عااااادي هذا الا جي سوالف متعودين عليه...
سعيد: ههههههه حلييييله...

----------


## Taka

وصد سعيد بشكل (مغناطيسي) بدون مايعرف السبب صوب البيت...وشاف نوره يالسه هناك مع فطوم اللي كانت متغشيه...وابتسم لها احلى ابتسامه طالعه من قلبه سيده.شووعلييه...!!..خلاص خطييبته الحين.... وردت له نوره ابتسامته بوحده خفيفه...وكئيبه...بشكل خلا قلبه مب مطمن... صد صوب حمدان..
سعيد: سير الميلس وبييك احين...برمس نوره شوي..
سار سعيد لين وصل لنوره...
سعيد: السلام عليكم...شحالك نواري...؟
وابتسم..
ابتسمت هي بعد بس بشكل خفيف مثل اول..
نورة: وعليكم السلام....الحمد لله انابخير شحالك انته سعيد..؟؟
سعيد: شو بلاج نوره..؟؟
نورة: سعيد...همممم..والله مب عارفه شو اقولك..
سعيد: خيير..؟؟؟ شو مستوي لا تروعيني...!!
نورة: سعيد...سيف ريل حصه.. سوا حادث والحين هو في العنايه...
سعيد: شوووووووووووو..؟؟؟؟؟
سعيد يعرف الريال وماتوقع هالخبر ابد...
فطوم: كلهم هناك في مستشفى توام..
تم سعيد مبحلق فيهن شوي عقب صد عنهن وسار صوب الميلس..ماكمل ثانيه الا وهو طالع مع حمدان وطيرااااااااااااان برا البيت... بعدها بشوي يت عليا تزقر نوره...وتقولها ان يبونها عالتيلفون..
استغربت نوره ..منو متصل هالحزه..!!..اكيد من المستشفى.. نقزت نوره ترد عالتيلفون..وطلعت عنود متصله..
عنود: هااااااااااااا العروس..؟؟؟ شعليييييج نسيتينا احين انخطبتي..
نورة: ماعاش من ينساج ياعنود..شخبارج.؟؟
عنود: الحمد لله...هاااا خبريني شو صار وشو استوا...
نورة: شو صار بد وشو استوا...؟؟ ماشي..
عنود: رمسوا الرياييل..؟؟
نورة: حسب علمي هي...
عنود: بلاج بسم الله مب متحمسه ..؟؟..هذا اللي كنتي تبغيينه صح والا..
نورة: الحمد لله على كل حال...
عنود: بسم الله منج...بلاااااااااااااااج..؟؟؟
نورة: عنوودوووه....حصه ريلها في العنايه..
سمعت شهقه عنووود من التيلفون...
نورة: سوا حادث مسكين...حاله حصه والله تقطع القلب...قبل شوي ساروا المستشفى ..
عنود: شوو صار عليه ليش في العناااايه..؟؟؟؟
نورة: سوا حادث...
عنود: وشووو حاله الحين..؟؟؟
نورة: والله مادري بس هو في العنايه... وامه بعد مسكينه طاحت عليهم وهي بعد في المستشفى... الله يشفيهم ويعين اهلهم..
عنود: آآمين...مسكيييينه حصه...هزرج اتصلبها..؟؟؟
نورة: مب الحين..الا من شوي سايرين..خليها تطمن عليه وتهدا شوي..
عنود: من ترمسينها اتصليبي على الموبايل ماوصيج...طمنيني..
نورة: ولا يهمج...
عنود: برايج عيل نورووه...سلمي عليهم..ولا تنسين تتصلين مابرقد انا لين مادقين لي..
نورة: ان شااااء الله..وسلمي على عمي وحرمته..
عنود: ان شاء الله...فمان الله..
سكرت نورة عن عنود وردت تقعد عند الباقي في الصاله...
في المستشفى حصه كانت بلا عقل...امها ماسكتنها من ايدها وتقووودها..لانه حصه من دموعها وغشوتها ماقامت تشوف شي... عند باب قسم العناية كان متروووس رياييل..كلهم من اهل سيف وربعه وقرايبه...حصه وامها دخلن قسم العنايه مع ناصر وسالم اخو سيف.. وتموا سالم وناصر واقفين شوي بعيد اما حصه وامها قعدن على الكراسي يترين الدكتور يطمنهم عن حاله سيف...حصه كانت متمسكه في ايد امها تعصرها عصار... ماتعرف شو هالاحساس المخييف اللي متملكنها..... خايفه... ومعصبه...بينها وبين سيف باب واحد ومب قادره تدخل بدون اذن...!!!...باي حق هم يسمحون لها انها تدخل عنده او لا...؟؟؟...ريلها هذا...وفوق هذا بعد محد يا يطمنها عليه....طالعت ناصر وسالم..واقفين بعيد ويتكلمون بجدية.... حاولت تخمن عن شو يتكلمون وشو يقولون....اكيد عن سيف....ومايبونها تسمع.....شووفيه سيف..!!!! قولولي ..ارحموووني شووفيه...!!!..
بعد مرور ساعه ونص ياهم الدكتور واذن لشخص واحد بس انه يدخل عنده لدقيقه وحده...حالة سيف خطيره وماتتحمل... كلهم اتفقوا ان حصه تكون هالشخص..لانه سالم سبق وشافه من قبل....اما ناصر وام خالد ..تعتبر حصه اقرب منهم لسيف.... ازاحت الستاره اللي تفصل بين الغرفه والممر...وشافت سيف... راسه ملفوف..وصدره وبطنه بعد ملفوف...حتى ايده وريله..... وصوت مؤشر مزعج يطلع من جهاز دقات القلب.... تقربت منه ودموعها تنزل من عيونها بدون ماتذرفها...تاملت فيه...الكدمات كانت مبينه على ويهه ..وجتوفه...يالله ياسيييف...شو اللي صار فيك..؟؟؟...ليش انته من بد كل هالناس..!!!...استغفر الله العظيم...تمسكت حصه بالحديد اللي كان عالسرير عشان مااطيح مره ثانيه...وكانت تصيح من خاطرها...ومب عارفه شو تسوي او كيف تتصرف...حست بلمسه خفيفه على ايدها..رفعت عيونها وهي تشهق..وشافت سيف...فاتح عيونه ويطالعها...يحاول يلفت انتباهها بهاللمسه الخفيفه اللي قدر عليها...تمسكت حصه بايده وضمتها لقلبها..
حصه: سيف...!!..الحمد لله عالسلامه سيف..
مارد عليها...كل رده كان ابتسامه صغيره تعبانه ...ودمعه وحده نزلت من عيونه... غمض عينه مره ثانيه وراح لدنيا الله اعلم بها... دخل عليها الدكتور وقالها انها لازم تطلع الحين...تقربت حصه منه وباسته على راسه...كان ودها اتم اكثر من جذي.. بس هالدكتور اللي واقف على راسها مب مخلنها..واذا كان هالشي لمصلحه سيف...بتطلع... الله يشفيك من العوق اللي انته فيه ياسيف....!
طلعت برا عند امها ويلست عدالها وهي منهااااره بالكامل....حظنتها امها وهي تصيح وياها...
بعد ساعه لاحظوا توتر الدكاتره والممرضات عند غرفه سيف...وما واحالهم الا وهم ساحبينه لغرفة العمليات...طاح قلب حصه ...وطمنها ناصر بانهم شالينه العمليات وان شاء الله مايصير الا الخير... لكن الدكتور رجع بعد ساعه... وعلى ويهه ملامح مكتئبه.. من شافته حصه عرفت شو صار..وطاحت عالكرسي اللي وراها كانه صايبنها شلل..... هز الدكتور راسه وهو مب عارف كيف ينقل الخبر....
الدكتور: انا آســــف... البقية فحياتكم...
.......

----------


## Taka

الجزء الثلاثين

سيف مات.... سيف..خلاص مات...هالفكره ترددت مليون مره في عقل حصه في اللحظه اللي وصلها فيها الخبر..قعدت على هالكرسي اللي مب مريح... وهي ماتحس بنفسها..ماتحس بريولها...مب قادره تتحرك او تصدر اي صوت....سيف مات...خلاص مات....كان الصريح والصياح والاصوات العاليه ترتفع حواليها...بس حصه كانها صمخا ما تسمع...ماتفكر...وماتروم تتحرك بعد...ماحست الا بنفسها مخنوقه لانه امها لوت عليها بقوو وهي تصيح...ليش تصيحين يامايه....خلاص سيف مات شو فايده الصياح يعني...وانا ليش ماصيح..!!!.. مب قادره اصيح....من الصبح اصيح واحين مب قادره...مخنوقه... وابا اطلع....
حصه: امايه...ابا اسير عند عموه...!!
اطالعتها ام خالد وعيونها كلها دموع وهي مستغربه...
ام خالد: بنتي شو تبينها..؟؟ الحرمه مريضه وطايحه...لا يكون بتخبرينها..؟؟
حصه: ابا اسير عند عموه...ماشفناها..
زاد استغراب ام خالد....مب صاحيه بنتها...ريلها توه متوفي وهي تبا تزور عمتها....!!
ام خالد: بنتي صاحيه انتي..؟؟ شي فيج..؟
صدت حصه صوب ناصر..وسارت عنده...هذا بروحه دمعت عيونه مع انه معرفته بسيف بسيطه... اول ماشافها لوا عليها هو بعد على باله انها يايه عنده تباه يواسيها...حليلك ياناصر...
ناصر: عظم الله اجرج ياحصه....
حصه: الدايم ويه الله.....ناصر تخبر سالم وين غرفة عموه...
ردة فعلة مثل رده فعل امه... ابتعد عنها وشاف ويهها مب طبيعي....هادية بشكل غريب...مش المفروض تكون منهاره الحين...!!!..
ناصر: غرفة عمتج..؟؟؟
حصه: هي غرفة عمووه...
ناصر: لحظه..
وبعد فترة طويله من الاستفسار من سالم المنهااااار كليا....طلع برقم الغرفه ووين موجوده...وتوصيات وايده بانها ماتخبر العيوز عن هالخبر... شلت امها وياها وسارت صوب غرفة ام سيف...سمحوا لحصه وامها انهن يدخلن لانه حالة ام سيف تحسنت وايد..لكنها نايمه وتحت تاثير المهدئات..يلست حصه عالكرسي ...وحوالي الساعه...في هدوء وصمت..وهي بس تتامل في ويه هالعيوز...وتتخيل سنين ربت فيها ولدها...وتحملت مشاكله.. ونصحته...واخر شي تخسره....كيف بتكون ردة فعلها..!!.. هي مجرد حادث ماتحملت الصدمه وطاحت....كيف لو تدري انه مات....!!!..ما تقدر تتخيل ردة فعلها....كانت تحس بالشفقه.... انا... عرفت سيف لشهور بسيطه...ومب قادره اني اصيحه الحين من زود الالم...كيف امه..!!...
ماكانت حصه تمانع انها تقعد اكثر عند ام سيف...بس يوم حست انها تتحرك...واحتمال تقوم في اي لحظه...نشت هي وامها وطلعن برا....شو بتقولها..؟؟؟ ماتبا تكون هي اللي تخبرها بهالخبر...ماتقدر...طلعت عنها وردت البيت مع امها وناصر...اللي وصلهن البيت ورد المستشفى مره ثانيه...على دخلتها البيت..الكل يسالها...كل حد يحاول يمسكها من صوب...بس تهربت منهم كلهم...وراحت لحجرتها وقفلت على عمرها...
نورة: اماااايه...شو بلااااكم..؟؟؟
يلست ام خالد والكل متحاوطبها...تمش دموعها بشيلتها..
ام خالد: سيف عطاكم عمره...
الكل انصدم...وحزن...واللي صاح صاح....حتى لو مايعرفون سيف...لكن صاحوا عشان حصه.....وتعاطفا معاها وعلى حالها... وخيم الصمت على البيت كله... والكل مب عارف شو يقول..وكيف يواسي...حصه ماشافوها من يوم قفلت على عمرها....بس كل شوي حد يروح يدق عليها يخافونها تسوي شي بعمرها...بس يوم ترد عليهم يعرفون انها بخير ويخلونها على راحتها....
تم الدفن الصبح ...والعزا طبعا فبيت سيف المرحوم... ام خالد وام فيصل وعليا وحمده وميره ..طبعا والرياييل كلهم....ماعدا نورة وحصه وفاطمه...ام سيف نشت وباستشاره من الدكتور..نصحهم بانهم مايخبرونها شي الحين...لين ما تكون قوية شوي..وتتحمل خبر مثل هذا....صح كانت مستغربه من غياب عيالها عنها بس كانت تتحسبهم مشغولين مع اخوهم...فطافت السالفه عليها وقلبها كله امل بان ولدها بخير....
في امريكا.. خليفه تملل من اليلسه بروحه في الكافتيريا....يتريا عبدالله وبعده مايا...وهو يعرف انه في غرفته... شل كتبه وسار صوب حجرة عبدالله.. دخلها وشاف عبدالله في حال غريبه.. ماسك راسه بين يديه ويالس بشكل كئيب...
خليفه: عبووود....!!!
رفع عبدالله راسه صوب خليفه وعلى طول رد نزله...بس مب بالسرعه الكافيه...لانه خليفه شاف الدمووع...والقهر والصدمه على ويه عبدالله... تم خليفه ساكت وقلبه منقبض...عبدالله مابيصيح جي الا اذا شي جااايد مستوي...الله يستر...ناقص انا...!!!
تقرب منه خليفه...
خليفه: عبدالله.....شو صار..؟؟
سكت عبدالله....شو يقوله..؟؟؟ كيف يقوووله....ربيعك الروح بالروح توفى بحادث..؟؟؟ ...حصه..بنت عمك...واللي كنت تبغيها...ترملت وهي فعز شبابها...؟؟.... شو اقووووله..!!!!..
خليفه: عبووود...طيحت قلبي ششوووو مستوي....!!!
هز راسه عبدالله وهو يتكلم بدون مايحس....
عبدالله:..آآآآآآآآآآآخ ياخلوووف... اسميها الدنيا ماترحم حد...
خليفه:.................
اطالع عبدالله فويه خليفه....وشاف الشك..والتشاؤم....ونموذج سيئ من الافكار يدور فويهه...مب عارف شو بالضبط الخبر الشين اللي يرمس عنه عبدالله.... كسر خاطره ولد عمه....يخاف يقوله ويريحه يقوم يصدمه ويزعله اكثر...اكيد انه بيزعله اكثر...بس لازم يقوووله.....لييييييش يوصله الخبر مني انا لييييش..؟؟؟..ما تمالك نفسه..نش ولوا على خليفه بقووو... اذا كان بيقوله ..مابيقووله فويهه....مايتحمل يشوف عيون خليفه...
عبدالله:.. خلوف قول لا اله الا الله.....
خليفه يحاول يدز عبدالله عنه بس هذا متمسك فيه....
خليفه: عبود خلصني...
عبدالله: قول لا اله الا الله اول...
خليفه: لا الــــــــــه الا اللــــــــــه........عبود ارمس...
استجمع عبدالله شجاعته..لازم يقوله لازم...
عبدالله: خلوف...امس سيف سوا حادث....
غمض عبدالله عيونه بقووو وهو يحس بخليفه جاااااااامد بين يديه....وساكت...ويادوب انفاسه تطلع منه..
عبدالله:... و عطاك عمره ....
ماحس عبدالله الا بدزه قويه من خليفه عقته عالشبريه...ملامح خليفه كانت متوحشه.... تبين صراع داخلي يدور في قلبه....مب مصدق...ومنصدم...ومايبا يصدق...ومعصب من انه عبدالله يقوله خبر مثل هذا....
خليفه: صدق انك ماتستحي.....عنبوو تفاول على نسيبك...!!!..
مش عبدالله دموعه...
عبدالله: ياخلوووف اذكر ربك....اطلب له الرحمه...
خليفه: اوص اوص....خلاص.....خلاص لا تقول شي...
عيون خليفه كانت محمره...وصدره يرتفع وينزل...ويرتجف من راسه لريوووله.....وكيف لا..؟؟؟...ربيعه من ايام الدرااسه....اقرب واحد له من بعد ولد عمه... يسوي حادث ويتوفى وخليفه متغرب في بلاد الزفت امريكا....!!!!!....لا ماصدق.....طلع من غرفة عبدالله وهو متشوش...مب مصدق ومعصب...
خلاه عبدالله على راحته لين مايستوعب ويفرغ الغضب اللي يحس فيه...ويتقبل الامر الواقع... مسك عبدالله تيلفونه يبا يعزي اخته... بس تراجع وقال اكيد انها مابتكلمه الحين... خله يتريا شوي لين ماتهدا هذي بعد... الله علييييج ياختي... ترملتي قبل ماتعرسين...؟؟ قبل ماتتهنين.. ياترى شو مصيرج..؟؟كيف حالج بيكون...ووين الايام بتوديج..؟؟ الله يعينج..

بعد اربع ساعات دخل عبدالله غرفة خليفه...وانصدم.. شاف خليفه يزهب شنطته ويحط اغراضه اي كلااام بدون ترتيب...وبشكل منفعل...
عبدالله: خلوف شو تسوي..؟؟؟
خليفه: برد لبلاد....
!!!!!!!!!!!!!...
انصدم عبدالله اكثر...
عبدالله: شووووو..!!!..ترد البلاد...؟؟ الحين عاد..؟
خليفه: على الاقل نحظر العزا....كلها 3 ايام وبنرد...
عبدالله: بنرد..!!!...انته ومنو...
التفت له خليفه بنظرة معصبه...
خليفه: منووو يعني..؟؟؟؟؟...انته... ولو ماتبا تسير وياي اكييه تذكرتك روح ردها للمكتب...
ورد لشنطته يفرغ فيها الاغراض ويعفسهن في الشنطه وهو معصب...
عبدالله: ان شاء الله ان شاء الله....بنسير...متى الطياره..؟؟
خليفه: الساعه ثمان...
خليفه مزاجه كان مايتقااارب...فطلع عبدالله عنه ورجع لغرفته يجهز اغراضه هو بعد...
وصلهم علي المطار...وطارت طيارتهم صوب الامارات...وطول الوقت وخليفه ساكت...ورافض اي اكل..بس طلب غرشة ماي... حتى الرقاد ماطاع يرقد.... وهو لين الحين مب قادر يستوعب....ولين ماوصلوا الامارات بالباجر الضحى ما كان مصدق..ويوم وصلوا المطار تذكروا بانهم من زود العيله ما وصوا اي حد انه يستقبلهم.... تذكر عبدالله بان سعيد واهله اكيد ردوا الشارجه..لانه اليوم السبت..وهم كانوا الخميس والجمعه في العين...واكيد انهم مابيطنشون دواماتهم.. فيوم قال عبدالله انه بيتصل بسعيد رفض خليفه وقال انهم بياخذون تكسي عشان مايعبلون على حد... وهذا اللي صار...اتصلوا بتكسي الغزال اللي وداهم صوب العين...
اول شي وصلوا خليفه البيت وعقب سار عبدالله بالتكسي صوب بيتهم... اول مادخل عبدالله البيت لاحظ الهدوء...شي طبيعي... اكيد كلهم في العزا... ركب فوق وحط شنطته في غرفته... وراح صوب غرفة نورة ودق الباب...فتحت نورة الباب وانصدمت من شوفة عبدالله ...على طول لوت عليه .. وكانت فاطمه بعدها في الجامعه...اما نورة فكانت راجعه توها...
نورة: فدييييييتك والله متى يييت..؟؟؟
عبدالله: قبل شوي..شخباركم..؟؟ شحالها حصه..؟
دخل حجرة نورة ويلس عالشبريه وهو يحس بتعب مب طبيعي...يحس بثقل..
نورة: والله.. عايشين...اما حصه لا اتخبر... من ردت من المستشفى حابسه عمرها...لا اكل ولا حياة... بس تصلي وتقرا... حتى دموع ماشي...
عقد عبدالله حياته...
عبدالله: شو قصدج..؟؟
نورة: ماصاحته تخيل...!!..صاحت وقت ماعرفت بالحادث..بس يوم خبروها ان مات...ماطلبت غير شوفة عمتها..قعدت عندها ساعتين وردت البيت...بس ماصاحت....
عبدالله: معقوووله..؟؟ شو يعني مب زعلانه عليه..؟
نورة: مب زعلانه...!!!..الله يسامحك... حصه شعورها تخطى الزعل...من قوة الحزن اللي تحس فيه مب قادره تصيح...
هز عبدالله راسه باسف...خليفه من صوب مب رايم يصيح...ولا يتقبل...وحصه بعد مب رايمه تصيح ريلها... اذا ماطلعت مشاعرها بالصياح بتمرض....شي بيستويبها البنت....!!..
عبدالله: في حجرتها هي...
نورة: هي...
عبدالله: بسير اشوفها...

----------


## Taka

نش عبدالله عن شبريه نوره ومشى بخطوات ثقيييله صوب حجرة حصه...ودق الباب.. بعد شوي فتحت له حصه...بشيلة الصلاة..وحاظنه المصحف بين يديها...يوم شافته ارتجفت عيونها الذبلانه...تعب ويه حصه من زود الالم...مشاعر مب قادر يعبر عنها او يطلعها...ابتسمت له ابتسامه صغيره...دمعت عيون عبدالله من شافها..كيف رايمه تشيل هالحزن كله وتبتسم ...؟؟؟....تقرب منها وخذها بحظنه ودموعه ينزلن...تذكر سيف..وفكر بحال حصه..وتذكر كيف ساعدها بتقبل فكرة الخطبه من البدايه....وكيف اقنعها انها ترد على تيلفونات سيف..وتذكر السوالف اللي كانت تيبهن له عنود عن تطور العلاقة بين سيف وحصه....عقب هالمشوار الطويل من التقبل والحب.. اخر شي تنحرم منه..!!!.. اللهم لا اعتراض...
كانت حصه هادية فحظن عبدالله...كانها نايمه...كانها ماتحس... ابتعد عنها وطالع فويهها...مازالت حاظنه هالمصحف..والابتسامه الصغيره عشفايفها... استغرب...!!..من وين يبتي هالقوه ياحصه...!!!! ..هذا ريلج...سيف..!
حصه: الحمد لله عالسلامه عبدالله...متى ييت..؟؟
عبدالله: اليوم...قبل شوي... حصه... عظم الله اجرج..
صدت حصه عنه ورجعت للشبريه وقعدت... وحطت المصحف عدالها...
حصه: الدايم ويه الله ياعبدالله...
قالتها وهي تتنهد...بس مارتجف صوتها...ولا تغيرت ملامحها...ماعدا الابتسامه اختفت... تقرب منها عبدالله ويلس عدالها...يتصرف بكل حذر...لاول مره يخاف من ردة فعل اخته...
عبدالله: شو حالج حصه...؟
حصه: الحمد لله على كل حال...
عبدالله: حصه.... اللي سمعته عنج مايسر... ليش تسوين بعمرج جي..
حصه: ماسويت بعمري شي...!!
عبدالله: كيف ماسويتي شي..!!..حابسه عمرج لا تاكلين ولا شي ...حتى ريلج المرحوم ماصحتيييه...مايصير اللي تسوينه بعمرج...
صدت حصه بنظرها مكان ثاني... متجاهله كلامه...
عبدالله: ياحصه لازم اطلعين اللي في خاطرج....بتمرضين ان تميتي جي...
حصه: ماااااااااقدر ياعبدالله ماقدر....كم ترمسووون وترمسووون لكن انا ماقدر...مارمت غير اني اقرا على روحه...وبس.
عبدالله: بس انتي تعرفين ان لج حياة لازم تعيشينها بعد...
ابتسمت حصه بسخريه...
حصه: خلني اعرف حياتي اول شو هي عشان اعيشها...
تظايق عبدالله من خاطره .. اخر شي يباه انه اخته تتعقد...توها صغيره ولازم تعيش حياتها وتحاول تتخطى وفاة ريلها...
عبدالله: الله يهدي بالج يا حصه.....
سكتت حصه...وبعد فتره سالته..
حصه: خليفه يا وياك..؟؟
عبدالله: هو اللي ماخذ التذاكر من البدايه...
هزت حصه راسها...
حصه: اكيد منهار... وايد ربيعه سيف...
عبدالله: منهار من داخل....مثلج...والا من برا ماشي...
سكتت حصه ...وتمت ساكته...تفكر...
عبدالله: انا بسير اتسبح وعقب بروح العزا...تامريني على شي

حصه: سلامتك... بس اباك تتخبر عن عمتي...ابا اعرف حالها....خبروها والا لا... سالت امايه مره وصاحت وماسالتها من عقبها...
عبدلله:.. ان شاء الله...يالله فمان الله..
حصه: الله وياك...
واول ماطلع عبدالله ردت قفلت الباب مره ثانيه...
عبدالله تسبح وطلع...خطف على خليفه في البيت...وهذا كان يترياه... قاله عبدالله انه يبا يسلم على عنود... فدخله صوب المليس.. وبعد فتره يت عنود..وويهها فرحان... سلمت عليه وخذت اخباره..وهي اداري مشاعره وتعرف انه زعلان على وفاة ربيعه وحال اخته...وماطول وياها..طلع هو وخليفه سايرين صوب بيت سيف...
طبعا اهلهم واخوانهم كلهم كانوا هناك.. انصدموا يوم شافوا عبدالله وخليفه داخلين عليهم الميلس....سلموا عليهم وخليفه يحاول يمسك نفسه....من وصل البيت دور مثل ماتعود على سياره سيف....بس مب موجوده... لكن السيايير كانن تارسات البيت ...من شاف اخوانه والعرب المتيمعين....والحزن على ويوههم... خنقته العبره....واخوان سيف من شافوا خليفه ردوا يصيحون اكثر...لانه خليفه ربيع سيف وايد...خليفه انترست عيونه دموع...وحس بقلبه يعوره وصدره ظاق...بس من لوا على سالم اخو سيف العود انفجر...خلاص مايتحمل...لين متى بيتم مكابر...!!..وصاح خليفه صياح مب طبيعي...صحيح بدون صوت...لكن ويهه مبين عليه العذاااب والصدمه والحزن....والكل تاثر بسبب حالة خليفه....اللي تقبل اخيرا ان ربيعه..وحبيبه....سيف...خلاص توفى وما بيرد....
-----------------------------

----------


## Taka

الجزء الواحد والثلاثون


رجع خليفه بيتهم وهو منهار وتعبان كليا...كان الوقت في الليل....والبيت هادي وكل حد فحجرته...وحمد ربه على هالشي..صح متوله عليهم لكن وفاة سيف غطت على أي شعور ثاني...دخل حجرته وقفل على عمره..وعلى طول دخل الحمام وتسبح بماي حار...وبعدها عق بعمره على شبريته..وعلى عكس اللي توقعه..مارام يرقد..كل ماتغمض عينه يذكر سيف...اخر مره شافه يوم سلم عليه قبل مايسافر...كان خليفه ساعتها مظايق بسبب خطبة سيف لحصه... بس هالموضوع مب مهم الحين... الواحد يقدر يحب كذا مره ...لكن مايحصل ربيع كل يوم مثل سيف... وخسارته كبيرة وايد... خذته الافكار ويابته لين ما غمضت عيونه غصبن عليه...من كثر التعب...
بالباجر الصبح اصرت عليهم ام سيف بانها تشوف ولدها...وكانت حاسه ان السالفه مصخت ومب طبيعيه...وحست انهم مغبين عليها شي...لين ما اضطروا يخبرونها عيالها عقب ما تيمعوا عندها ..حاولوا انهم يسهلون عليها الخبر ...بس مهما سووا..ومهما قالوا...يظل الخبر صعب..واصعب مايمكن... انهارت الام مره ثانيه..بس بدون سكته قلبيه ثانية ولله الحمد....ام سيف انسانه مؤمنه...وتعرف ان هالشي قضاء وقدر...وبسبب المضاعفات وتعب صحتها قرروا يخلوونها في المستشفى وقت اكثر...
مرن الثلاث ايام والشباب كلهم والرياييل ماخازوا عن بيت المرحوم.. وخليفه محد يقدر يكلمه من صعوبه مزاجه... ماطاح بيت عمه الا مره وحده عشان يسلم على اخته وحرمه عمه...وشاف نوره بالصدفه... لكن حصه...ماكان يحس برغبه انه يشوفها..مايبا يعزيها..ومايبا يشوف زعلها على سيف...هالشي بيرجعله ذكريات امل يبا ينساه...واول مايخلص واجبه هني بيرجع امريكا وبيكمل دراسته اللي ودرها...
يوم الاثنين كانت نورة مب مداومه ..تبا تقعد مع اختها وتحاول تواسيها.. فبالتالي فطوم راحت الجامعه بروحها..بس فطوم ماحصلت حد يردها..كانت تكلم نورة في التيلفون الساعه اربع العصر..
فطوم: احين شو الحل...؟
نورة: تعرفينها حركات عمتج انتي... اتصل بحمدان..؟؟
فطوم: امرنا لله..وتعالي وياه...بترياكم..
سكرت نورة عن فطوم واتصلت بحمدان...
حمدان: آآلووو
نورة: هلا حمدان..السلام عليك...
حمدان: اهلييييييييين نورة وعليج السلام...شحالكم.؟
نورة: بخير شحالك انته؟
حمدان: والله ماشي حالنا...شخبارها حصه.؟ بعدها على حالها..؟!
نورة: هي والله ياحمدان..عيزت وياها..ويهها وايد تغير من التعب...
حمدان: الله يعينها ان شاء الله...
نورة: آمين...وين انته احين..؟؟
حمدان: انا توني ظاهر من مستشفى توام....كنت عند اخو المرحوم ..خليتهم وييت...
نورة: هيي..اتحسبك قريب...
حمدان: جي شو عندج.؟؟
نورة: فطوم في الجامعه وماعندنا حد اييبها...
حمدان: هممممم...وين دريولكم.؟
نورة: شلته امايه...
حمدان: خلاص بخطف عليها انا احين...
نورة: مابتخطف عليه عشان نييبها..؟
حمدان: ويييييييييين انا احين عدال الجامعه ..وين تبيني اسير بيتكم وارد هني..!!...لالا..انا بييبها وبوديها البيت..
نورة: خلاص تمام...بس قولها انه انا مالي خص..
حمدان: عاد لي يقول باكلها انا...!!..يالله يالله جلبي ويهج..
نورة: ههه اوكي باي

فاطمه من زقروا اسمها تغشت وطلعت ولا شافت السياره عدل.. ركبت ورا على طول وهي مامنه ان نوره يالسه جدام... ابتسم حمدان وماتحرك بالسياره وتم ساكت..بس رد عليها سلامها ... ويوم طول وهو يالس استغربت فطوم...ليش ساكتين وواقفين جي..؟؟؟
فطوم: شو بلاكم..؟؟..يالله روحنا..
حمدان: احم...والله يافطيم..انا مب دريول...يالستلي ورا وانا اسوقبج... صح اقولج شيخه وشيخه بس عاد مب تصدقين عمرج موليه...!!..
استغربت فطوم... وشكت فالسالفه..وايجت من ورا الكرسي لجدام وشافت الكرسي الجدامي فاظي...وشهقت...ياويلي...انا بروحي ويا حمدانوه في السياره...!!!..يالفظييييييييحه...
فطوم: وين نوره..؟؟؟
حمدان: مارمت اخطف البيت واييبها..لانه يوم اتصلت انا كنت قريب من الجامعه الا هني...
سكتت فطوم...زين منه انه خطف عليها ...فظيحه تقعد تتشرط بعد...
حمدان: فطوم يالله ركبي جدام ...بروحي ميت من التعب ابا ارقد....
ما عارضت فطوم...صح قافطه بس متفشله منه بعد..مسكين... نزلت هي وكتبها وركبت جدام.. وتمت ساكته وهي ميته من المستحى... وحمدان بعد كان شوي قافط منها... فتم ساكت هو بعد... خطف على الدكان...ونزل الجامه وكان يرمس ويا الهندي يوم رن تيلفون فطوم ..طلعته من الشنطه وبغت تيها سكته قلبيه يوم شافت " سعيد يتصل بك"... وبشكل لا ارادي مدت ايدها ومسكت ايد حمدان اللي كان يحرها وهو يسولف ويا الهندي... مسكتها هذي كانها تطلب منه انه يسكت.... بس على طول فجته يوم انتبهت لعمرها وبالاخص انتبهت لنظرة حمدان الغريبه صوبها.... كان مرتبك..قافط...وشي ثاني بعد ماتعرف شو هو...كانت تحس انه قاعد يتامل فيها..؟؟ مع انها متغشيه بس كانه يقدر يشوفها من ورا الغشوه...وتيمع الدم كله فويه فطوم من الاحراج...
حمدان حس بقشعريره يوم مسكته فطوم... منعم يدييها...وصبوعها الطويله... واستغرب من شعوره بالحرمان يوم خوزت ايدها... ماكان يعرف شو فيها وليش مسكته ..بس شافها ماسكه تيلفونها اللي يرن ومرتبكه...
حمدان: بلاج فطيم...!!!
فطوم: آآآ... سعيد...سعيد متصل...
حمدان: ردي عليه انزين...
فطوم: بيسمع حسك....بيقولي شو تسوين ويا حمدان وبيسويلي سالفه عوووده...!!!

تامل فيها حمدان....وخذ له وقت يفكر شوي...حس ان فطيم ممنوعه عليه....في هاللحظه تعلقبها زياده...على قولتهم كل ممنوع مرغوب... احين فطيم زايغه من ردة فعل اخوها اذا درا انها قاعده مع حمدان...!!..عيل ليش فطوم تطلع جدامه..؟؟ وتاخذ وتعطي وياه بالكلام..!!..صح خذت وقت وايد لين ماتعودت عليه..بس..اذا كانوا اهلها مب راضين بهالشي...وهي تدري ... ليش تطلع له...؟؟؟ ...مهما كان الجواب...ارتاح حمدان من هالناحيه...هالشي يعني ان فطوم مرتاحه منه...وتعودت عليه....عاد مثل اخو ..مثل ولد عم ..اي شي...كيفها...المهم التقبل...اهم شي... اما الشعور عقب يتغير مع الظروف.... وعرف حمدان ان اللي بينه وبين فطوم تخطى السوالف والمزح والمغايظ... وبشكل غريب استانس وايد من هالفكره.... كل هذا التفكير خذ منه ثواني..اشر على الهندي عشان يسكت ويصبر..وصد صوب فطوم وقال..
حمدان: خلاص بنسكت...رمسيه...
توترت فطوم وهي ترد على سعيد...
فطوم: آآلوو...!!
سعيد: شوو هذا...!!..ساااااااااعه لين ماتردين على التيلفون..!!
فطوم: اهلين سعيد...سوري كان في الشنطه وماسمعته... محطوط عالهزاز..
سعيد: شحالج..؟؟؟.
فطوم: الحمد لله شحالك انته وشحال الاهل كلهم..؟
سعيد: بخير الحمد لله... شخبار نواري..؟
فطوم: تشقح...ماداومت اليوم..؟؟
سعيد: ليش..؟؟تعبانه ؟؟؟ شي يعورها..؟؟
فطوم: يالله يالله...يالاهتمام...!!..لا مافيها شي بس تبا تقعد ويا حصه...تواسيها شوي
سعيد: هي حصه...الله يعينها...شو حالها.؟
فطوم: هممممم شو اقولك.؟؟ ساكته...ماترمس...ماتسوي أي شي غير الصلاة والقرايه...
سعيد: مسكينه والله ..الله يعينها.... سمعي...انتي وين..؟؟
ارتبكت فطوم اكثر...
فطوم: انا في السياره...سايره البيت توني يايه من الجامعه...
سعيد: ويا الدريول....؟
فطوم: هي ..الدريول ووياه البشكاره بعد...
سعيد: هيي....انزين سمعي قولي حق نوره تشيك ايميلها...عنبو مطرشها ثلاث رسايل ولا ردت على وحده منهن....!!
فطوم: اووووه اووه.... ثرها بينكم رساااااااااايل ومكاتيب ..!!.. من ورانااا..؟؟؟
سعيد: اوووووه ثرج ماتدرين انتي بالسالفه.... اياني وايااج تقولينها لحد...
ابتسمت فطوم...لانه حمدان صار يعرف بعد والله يعين نوره على التغليس...!!
فطوم: انزين مابقول لحد...وبخبر نوره تشيك ايميلها....سلم على قوم امايه...
سعيد: يبلغ ..وانتي سلمي...فمان الله
فطوم: مع السلامه..
سكرت فطوم التيلفون...
فطوم: اوووووووووووووف الحمد لله..... سلمت...
حمدان: عنبووو ما بغيتي تخلصين داقه سوالف وهالمسكين يتريانا...( وصد صوب الهندي) هاا...جيب اثنين بيبسي... واثنين تويكس...جلدي...(بسرعه يعني بالهندي)....
ويوم سار الهندي رد صد صوب فطوم..
حمدان: شو سالفه الرسايل..؟؟
فطوم: ههههههههههه مهددني سعيد ماقول لحد...
حمدان: قولي عاد عرفت نص السالفه انا...
فطوم: ههههههههه سعيد ونوره بينهم رسايل وايميلات....بالنت..
حمدان: ههههههههه لا والله...مب هين سعيد...برايها انزين خطيبته...
فطوم: واذا قلت لك ان هالسالفه من قبل الخطووبه...
حمدان: حلفي...!!!
فطوم: هههههههه والله...انا متاكده...لانه يرمس كانه متعود على سالفه الرسايل ..ومتكتمين عليها من متى....وهو ماخطبها الا من كم يوم ..متى واحا ياخذ ايميلها..؟؟؟
حمدان: عنلاااتهم زااد....مب هينين اثرهم....
ياب الهندي اللي طلبه حمدان ودفعوله وروحوا....
فطووم: لا تخبر حد اوكي...؟؟ عن سعيد ونوره...
حمدان: من عيوني....
سكتت فطوم...وقفطت زياده...
حمدان: يقولون يعلهن سالمات.....
فطوم: انزين يعلهن سالمات ماقلنا شي...
تموا ساكتين لين باقي الدرب..وكل واحد تاخذه الافكار وتيبه...يوم وصلوا البيت عقب فطوم غشوتها وتحجبت...يوم شاف حمدان ويهها فز قلبه ودق بشكل غريب طبيعي...وبين هالشي على نظراته وويهه....مب قادر يغبي...نزلت فطوم من السياره وهو يطالعها..وارتاح لانها ما تحط مكياج في الجامعه....
فطوم: مابتنزل..؟؟!!!
حمدان: لا...فديت وحده انا بروح الوي عليها....
قال هالجمله بتمتع....ومبتسم....بطلت فطوم عيونها وبحلقت فيه وهي منصدمه.....تتوقع أي شي من حمدان.....
يوم شاف ملامحها توسعت ابتسامته اكثر...
حمدان:...مخدتي...!
ظحكت فطوم وشكلها ارتاحت...الشي اللي خلى حمدان يتاثر اكثر....شو صاير فيني اليوم...لايكون التعب ماثر عليه...!!
فطوم: حسبي الله عبليسك... انزين روح ارقد...مبين عليك تعبان....
حمدان: هي والله اني منهد مووووليه..... وفاة سيف الله يرحمه ماخلت فينا قوة...
فطوم: الله يرحمه...وتصبر اهله واحبابه...
حمدان: آمين..سلمي على حصه...والله خاطري اشوفها اروحي بس مايصير بعد...
فطوم: بوصللها كلامك...مشكوور عالتوصيله تعبناك...
حمدان: افااا يافطيم...لا تعب ولا غيره....يوم ماتحصلين حد اييبج اتصليبي سيده وبييج مب لازم تتصلين بنوره ونوره تتصلبي ...شغله...
وابتسم.... كان يمزح...مايعني كلامه...بس طبعا مابيمانع اذا اتصلتبه فطيم...بالعكس بينور التيلفون باتصالها... بس فطيم ظحكت

----------


## Taka

فطوم: ههههههههههاي...ده بعدك...!!...مستحيل اتصلك.. خل عنك هالسوالف....على العموم مشكور والله ماقصرت ....
حمدان: هههههه ويا ويهج...شلي شلي بيبسيج والتويكس... ويالله دخلي داخل البيت...
فطوم: بسم الله كيف يظارب.....يالله فمان الله..
حمدان: مع السلامه..

دخلت فطووم البيت وهي تحس بفرح غريب...وعاطفه مب فاهمتنها...منظر حمدان وهو تعبان...وفكره انه بيروح يرقد...خلتها تتخيله كيف شكله وهو راقد..!.. وهالتخيل خلاها تحس بعطف وحنان عليه...كانه ياهل...دايما كانت تشوفه حيوي ونشيط وخريش ماشاء الله...بس اول مره تشوفه تعبان...وفيه رقاد...انتبهت لعمرها ولافكارها...انا شو ابا فيه افكر بحالته تعبان والا صاحي...!!.. شو لي من الحايه...؟...اول مادخلت حجرتها دخلت وراها نوره على طول...مسكتها من ايديها الثنتين وقعدت اطالع فيها..
نورة: هاااا...صاااحيه..؟؟؟ كامله والا شي ناقص فيج...!!!...الحمد لله كامله...
فطوم: شووو...بلاج يالخبله...!!
نورة: خفت حمدان سوابج شي ورديتي ناقصه ايد والا ريل...
فطوم: هههههه حرام عليج...
نورة: اللـه اللــــــه.... حرام عليج اون....بدينا نحس..!!
فطوم: حسيت فعينج عن هالرمسات الماصخه....تعاااااااااالي انتي صدق....مسوده الويه...
نورة: سوري والله حمدان كان عدال الجامعه وماطااع يرد البيت عشان اسير وياه...
فطوم: ماقصد هالسالفه انا.....شو سالفه الايميلات...؟؟؟
ورصصت فطوم عيونها...ارتبكت نورة..
نورة: أي ايميلات...!!!
فطوم: أي ايميلات هاااا....اللي بينج وبين خطيبج...
يلست نورة عالشبريه...
نورة: آآآآآآآآآآيه ياحلات هالكلمه ....من متى وانا اتمنى اسمعها...خطيبي...فديته متى بيستوي ريلي...
فطوم: اندوووكم انتووو.... لا تغيرين السالفه.... ليش ماخبرتيني ان بينكم ايميلات..؟؟؟
نورة: مادري بصراحه ماشفت لها داعي اخبرج...
فطوم: وانا اقوول ياربي...وايد مستوييين هاديين انتي وسعيد من عقب ماتراضيتوا...ولا حد منكم يسال عن الثاني... ثركم تعرفون علوم بعض وتسولفووون عالنت...
نورة: اللي يسمعج يقول داقين سوالف اربع وعشرين ساعه.....رسالتين والا ثلاث في الاسبوع بس..
فطوم: بس..؟؟؟...انزين...اتصلبي سعيد...ويسلم عليج...ويقولج شيكي ايميلج مطرشلج ثلاث رسايل ولا رديتي على وحده منهن...
نورة: فدييييييييييته...بس مقطوع النت عندي...ومب رايمه ارمس حد عن النت عن يمدووون لي لسااان...مالهم بارض بسبب اللي صار...
فطوم: هممممممممم... نورة...نحن لازم نطلع حصه من اللي هي فيه...والله البنت بتمرض شي بيصير فيها...الكبت هذا مب صحي ...لازم تفرغ...
بان الزعل على ويه نورة...يوم تذكرت اختها وحالتها...
نورة: عمري ماتخيلت ان هالشي بيصير لحصه...وانها بتوصل لهالدرجه من الزعل....مادري ماكنت احسها تحبه لدرجه الجنون يعني عشان ما تقدر تتخطى هالشي...
فطوم: ماعليج انتي...السكوتي لوتي... وبعدين احس ان سيف ينحب ...ولا تنسين انه ريلها... تلقينها زعلانه عليه وعلى نفسها بعد....ترملت وهي في هالسن....
نورة: شو نسوي يعني..؟؟ يوم هي تكلمنا كانه ماصار شي... بس كل شي ينشاف فعيونها وفويهها اللي ذبل... حالتها النفسيه زفت...واحس انه ماشي مصبرنها غير صلاتها وقراتها...
فطوم: مااعرف....بس لازم نحركها من داخل....نخليهاتحس وتصيح....صدقيني بتتغير من بعدها وشوي بترتاح...
نورة: غسلي ايدج مني... ما اقدر اسوي جي باختي...صح قلبي يعورني عليها الحين....بس ماتحمل اشوفها تصيح..
فطوم: مسكينه والله....المهم احين شو بتسوين برسايل سعيد..؟؟
نورة: آآآآيه فديت سعيد انا وطوايفه....باجر في الجامعه بسير اللاب وبشيك ..وبطرشله رساله من هناك...
فطوم: تمام... يالله قومي طلعي عني خليني اتسبح واصلي وبيييج عقب...
نورة: طالع تروغني والله...
فطوم: هي يالله قومي طلعي برا....
ظحكت نوره وطلعت من حجرة وشافت امها توها داخله ...
نورة: هلا امااايه....ييتي..!
ام خالد: هي بنتي...ييت...حد ياكم في البيت..؟
نورة: لامحد يانا...انتي وين سرتي شليتي الدريول وخليتي فطوم حليلها في الجامعه اروحها..
ام خالد: واابووويه نسيييتها نساها الموت حليلها بنت هلال...سيري قولي للدريول يروحلها...
نورة: لا خلاص اكيه يت..
ام خالد: منو يابها.؟
نورة: آآآ... انا سرت ويا حمدان ويبناها...
ام خالد: وابوي عليج انا...وشحقه ماتسيرين ويا واحد من خوانج....؟
نورة: خواني ماعندهم تصاريح امااايه...مابيدخلونهم... المهم انتي وين كنتي.؟
ام خالد: والله يابنتي كنت عند هالمسكينه اللي تصيح ولدها ليل نهار...
يلست نورة عدال امها....
نورة: ام سيف..؟؟..متى خبروووها..؟؟
ام خالد: خبروها امس.... مسكينه حالتها ماتسر بس متصبره شو بتسوي يعني...!!
نورة: حليلها...الله يعينها.... على الاقل الام تصيح...الا حصه لين الحين مب عارفين شو نسويبها...!!
ام خالد: آآآخ واعلييي على بنتي...والله انها حالها ماتسر لاعدو ولا صديق....بس الله بيسهل امرها وبيريح بالها ان شاء الله...
نورة: آمين...امايه قوم عبدالله متى بيردون امريكا..؟؟
ام خالد: والله اظني هاليومين...جان مب باجر مايندرا...مايرومون يتاخرون..
نورة: هي صح...حليلهم.....
ام خالد: برايج انا بسير ابدل ثيابي...
دخلت ام خالد وخلت نوره بروحها في الصاله... وهي تفكر فحالة اختها...وكيف تقدر تساعدها....فجاه خطرت فبالها فكره...ليش ماتروح حصه لعمتها ام سيف...وتسلم عليها وتعزيها...يمكن تتاثر بحالتها شوي وتتخطى الازمه....!!!...وقعدت تفكر فيها اكثر وبالاحتمالات اللي ممكن تصير...لين مايتها فطوم...وخبرتها بالسالفه..وشجعتها فطوم وقالت لها مابتخسر شي بالمحاوله...وركبن فوق عند حصه...اللي كانت منسدحه على شبريتها وتجلب في تيلفونها...كانها كانت تشوف المسجات او شي جي... عورتهن قلوبهن عليها...حصه يوم شافتهن نزلت التيلفون واعتدلت في يلستها...نورة وفطوم ين ويلسن عدالها عالشبريه..
نورة: شو تسوين؟؟؟
حصه:..........ماشي...
فطوم: اقول حصيص...حمدان يسلم عليج وايد...يقول وده يشوفج بس اون مايصير...
ابتسمت حصه ابتسامه خفيفه...
حصه: الله يسلمج وياه من الشر....
نورة: اقول حصه... امايه توها يايه من عند عمتج...
رفعت حصه عيونها باهتمام....
حصه: والله...شحالها.؟
نورة: خبرووها بالخبر امس....ومسكينه تصيح وتعبانه بس متصبره..
نزلت حصه عيونها
حصه:....مسكينه...الله يعينها...
فطوم: ليش ماتسيرين لها تواسينها وتسلمين عليها...؟؟؟
حصه: ياريت....بس مايستوي اظهر من البيت... ولا اظهر جدام أي ريال غريب..
نورة + فطوم: ليـــــــــش...!!!
حصه: ........... لازم اقضي العدّه ...
تلفتن فطوم ونوره لبعض..وتذكرن هالشي...انها لازم تقضي العده اربع شهور في البيت....يعني مافي امل تروح حصه لعمتها في المستشفى... الا جان عمتها تفتكر وتي تسلم على حصه وتعزيها وتعرف انها في العده ومايستوي تظهر...اكيد بتي تسلم عليها....ولين ماتزورهم العمّــه... بيتريون وبيشوفون شو بيصير بحالة حصه....


-----------------------------

----------


## Taka

انشالله اكمل فيوم ثاني.....يالله وداعت الرحمن

----------


## Taka

السلام عليكم .... شحالكم.....الحين بكمل

----------


## Taka

الجزء الثاني والثلاثين

الاربعاء وبعد الغدا كانوا خليفه وعبدالله مع حمدان في سيارته..سايرين مطار دبي...بعد ماحجزوا التذاكر وخلصوا .. وكل حد منهم شايل هم وافكار مالها لا اول ولا اخر... خليفه موت سيف كان مسيطر عليه كليا...نسى كيف يستانس بشوفة اهله...نسى يتامل ببلاده كل مايرد لها...نسى حصه وطوايف حصه.... كان شعور غريب بالذنب مسيطر عليه...ومخلنه دايما معصب....مب قادر ينسى انه كان يتمنى ان سيف ماياخذ حصه...رغبة داخليه كانت تتمنى حصه لنفسه...لكنه يحاول يبعد هالفكره عن باله...اللي صار قضاء وقدر...وهو ماسوا أي شي عشان يمنع خطبة سيف لحصه..واستسلم للامر الواقع...واقتنع انه النصيب...ومكتوب...ونفس الشي الحين...هذا نصيب سيف وعمره...وهذا نصيبي انا...والله يعين من اللي ياي..الدراسه كانت صعبه وايد عسب سالفة حصه...والظاهر الحين بتكون مستحيله....الله كريم...
وصلوا مطار دبي..وبعد ماخلصوا الاجراءات القانونيه...التفت عبدالله على حمدان...
عبدالله: ماوصيك حمدان..عالاهل...وخصوصا خواتي...تدري انته ان خالد وناصر مايقعدون وياهن وايد ونادر مايشوفونهن مع انهم فبيت واحد...
حمدان: ولا يهمك ...مووول لا تشيل هم...
عبدالله: وعنوود بعد...حطها فعيوووونك..
حمدان: اوامر ثانيه..؟؟
عبدالله: لا سلامتك...
حمدان: الله يسلمك...(وتقرب من عبدالله يصاصره وخليفه عيونه عليهم ومعصب).. هالنكدي هذا اباك تغيرله مزاجه قبل ماتتخرجون وتون..والا اممممره لا تيبه وياك اذا تم جي..
ظحك عبدالله ظحكه خفيفه..
خليفه: شعنه تصاصره...!!..صدق انك ماتستحي...
حمدان: افااا ياخلووف...كنت اوصيه عليك بس...
خليفه: مب لازم توصي....مستغني عن وصاتك انا...
ابتسم حمدان...ومسك خليفه ولوا عليه..
حمدان: فديت اخووويه انا.... (وابتعد عنه)... خلوف...اسمعني.. تصرفاتك هذي كانك واقف فويه الدنيا وتحاربنا كلنا...!!..مابتنفعك... بالعكس بتظرك ...ادري انك مظايق ومعصب عسب وفاة سيف الله يرحمه...كلنا زعلانين عليه...بس اللي صار مب ذنب حد...ومب ذنبك انك ماكنت موجود...اللي صار قسمة ونصيب..عمر هذا.. محد يدريبه متى يخلص غير رب العالمين.....بس يمكن يواسيك بانك تعرف ان سيف كان وايد مستانس بالفتره الاخيره...وايد مرتاح..انا ماقولك انساه...بتكون قليل اصل اذا نسيت ربيعك...بس حاول تتقبل الموضوع..وتتاقلم وتخفف عن نفسك شوي...وراك دراسه تخلصها ومستقبل تبنيه...ويوم بترد ان شاء الله ماريد اشوفك بهالمزاج...

انترست عيون خليفه دموع..ورد يلوي على حمدان ويربّت على ظهره... وابتعد عنه بعد شوي وهو يقول..
خليفه: ماوصيك عالاهل... تامرنا بشي.؟
حمدان: سلامتك ورضاك ياخوي... دير بالك على نفسك ...الله يوفقك..
خليفه: الله يسلمك...فمان الله..
روح خليفه وابتعد عنهم شوي لانه مب قادر يتمالك نفسه ...
عبدالله: والله وتعرف تعطي محاظرات ياحمدان...!!..
عبدالله اللي هو بروحه مظايق ..حاول يخفف الجو شوي...وحمدان ماشاء الله عالخط..
حمدان: عيل منو تتحسب يكتب المحاظرات لكبار الشخصيات..؟!!!
عبدالله: هي ماشاء الله.... المهم..توكل انته..ولا تسرع...ونحن بنتوكل بعد..ماشي وقت...شي فخاطرك.؟
حمدان: سلامتك والله..تووصلون بالسلامه ان شاء الله..فمان الله
عبدالله: مع السلامه

ترياهم شوي حمدان لين ما اختفوا عن نظره..وبعدها ابتعد وطلع من المطار وركب سيارته ورجع العين...
مر اسبوع ونص على سفر خليفه وعبدالله...والاوضاع في العين مثل ماهي... حصه تحسنت حالتها شوي (ظاهريا) وقامت اجامل اهلها وتقعد معاهم احيانا...نورة وفاطمه لاهيات بالجامعه والدراسه..ويحاولن يرجعن جو البيت مثل ماكان قبل..بس بدون مبالغه...حمدان قام يخفف زياراته..واذا زارهم يتصل اول عشان حصه..يدري انها في العده وماتقدر تطلع جدامه عشان جي وحفاظا على مشاعرها ووضعها قام يستحي على ويهه ويخفف زيارااته لهم..ولو انه هالشي كان يظايقه لانه قام يشتاق لفطوم وللمغايظ وياها..وكان يتحرق ويتريا اتصال منهم ويدعي انه حرمه عمه تشل الدريول عشان يحصل عذر اييبها من الجامعه ويشوفها..لكن هالصدفه ماصارت ... وماكان جدامه غير انه يصبر...والحيره تاكله بسبب هالشوق الكبير لفطيم....!!..
زارتهم عمة حصه فيوم من الايام...بعد مامر تقريبا اسبوعين على وفاة سيف...وكانت متمالكه نفسها شوي رغب التعب الواضح عليها...وطلبت انها تشوف حصه بروحها وفغرفتها...الكل توتر وشد اعصااابه بسبب نتيجه هالزيااره..وكيف بتكون ردة فعل حصه بعدها...!!..دخلت العيوز على حصه وكملت معاها ساعه ونص داخل..بعدها طلعت العيوز تصيح... وقعدت شوي مع ام خالد وروحت عقب بيتها...ويوم دخلت نورة وفطيم على حصه حصلنها خاشه ويهها في المخده وتصيح صياح يقطع القلب...فرحن وزعلن فنفس الوقت..لانه حصه استجابت للامر الواقع وبدت تفرغ الحزن اللي فيها واللي كاتم نفسها...بس في نفس الوقت منظر حصه يعور القلب...فقررن يخلنها بروحها لين ماتهدا شوي...
وفعلا بعد فتره هدت حصه..لكنها ردت مثل قبل ترفض تطلع من غرفتها...وهالمره بدال السكوت..تصيح وايد...
على نهاية الاسبوع شرف سعيد يوم الاربعاء العصر للعين....فطوم كانت راقده ساعتها لانها كانت مداومه الاربعاء وتعبانه اما نوره فما عليها دوام الاربعاء..كانت يالسه على الحشيش في الحوش..في مكان مندس شوي عن واجهه البيت...يوم شافت سياره سعيد فز قلبها ونقزت...تحجبت عدل ونفضت ثيابها وسارت صوبه..وهو كان توه نازل من السياره ولابس نظارات شمسه..اول ماشافها ابتسم..
سعيد: هلاا..هلاااا....هلااااااا والله وغلااااااااااا.... بس لااا لحظه ..وقفي بعيد...انتي شبهااات..
بطلت نورة عيونها مستغربه..
نورة: طاااالع لحمار...!!..انا شبهات..؟؟ شحقه.؟
سعيد: قبل عادي نسلم وناخذ ونعطي بس خلاص من خطبناج وانا متحمل تهديدات وتنغيزات كلها تفيد معنى واحد... "لا تتقرب من نوره"....
نورة: ههههههههههه ماعليك منهم لاااه...شخبارك..؟ عاااش من شااااااااافك..
سعيد: عاشت اياااامج طويلة العمر...شخباركم انتوا...؟
نورة: نحن منيحييين.... بتبات عندنا..؟؟
سعيد: لا والله عيوني ماقدر...
نورة: افاااااا...انزين عشااااا....!!
سعيد: ولا عشا بعد...متواعد ويا ريال عالعشا وماقدر اكنسل...
نورة: احين ماحصلت تتواعد وياه الا يوم تحيد عمرك بتينا..؟؟ روح لاه ماصخ انته...
سعيد: نوااااري...هو قالي الاربعاء واستحيت اقوله لا....مايفظى وايد هذا ودومه مشغول.. بس ماعليه يوم بنرد الجمعه بتعشى عندكم وعد...
نورة: همممم..بنشوف....عيل على هالحال بتروح سيده...!!
سعيد: برتاح لي ساعه في الميلس لين ماتخلص فطوم...وبنروح....منو في الميلس.؟؟
نورة: ماظني حد هناك....ناصر فدبي وخالد زام....
سعيد: ابوج وين...؟؟
نورة: ابويه سار العزبه من الساعه 3....اتصل بحمدان انزين..
سعيد: اذييييته مسكين كل ما يييت اتصلت به...بس ماعليه بتصله بشوفه وين... وانتي دشي البيت عن تظهر عموه وتشوفنا تسويلنا سالفه وتحقيق احين...وخبري فطيم...
نورة: من عنوووني...
سعيد: فديييييييييت هالعيون انا....نواري ..وابا جاهي حليب بعد...ماعليج امر..
نورة: فاااااااااالك طيب ماطلبت...دقايق ويكون عندك...
سعيد: مشكوووره الغاليه...
دخل سعيد الميلس وسارت نوره توعي فطيم...
نورة: قووووووووووومي قوووووومي طفرتيني نص ساعه وانا اوعيج...
فطوم: اوهووووووووووووو ياهي حاله...ماتخلين الواحد يرقد انتي...
نورة: اقولج اخووووج في الميلس ويترياج وانتي مرقده....!! قومي انتي حتى ماجهزتي لا شنطه ولا شي..
فطوم: بصفعج نوروه شو ابا بالشنط...!!!.نص ثيابي هناك مابشل شي وياي...
نورة: المهم قووومي....بسير المطبخ وبرد ان ماحصلتج ناشه يااااااااااويلج...
نشت نورة عن شبريه فطوم وطلعت من الحجره ..واستغربت يوم شافت حصه نازله تحت... بملامح هادية وحزينه...
نورة: هلا حصه...
حصه: شو تسوين.؟؟
نورة: سعيد في الميلس ..بسير احط له فواله...
حصه: اها...
وسكتت حصه..وبان الزعل على ويهها اكثر...وخمن نوره بان سعيد خطيب نوره...وبالتالي شريك حياتها...وهالشي يخليها تتذكر وبسهووله شريك حياتها هي....سيف...المرحوم...!!...
نورة: تعالي ساعديني...
حصه: ماريد اطلع من البيت..بقعد هني في الصاله..يوم بتخلصين تعالي..
نورة: اووووكيك...
خلتها نوره في الصاله وهي متظايقه لاختها..سارت المطبخ وحطت الدلال والفواله حق سعيد وطرشتهن للميلس...ويوم ردت حصلت امها يالسه مع حصه..
ام خالد: بنتي منو سيارته هذي اللي واقفه...؟؟
نورة: سياره سعيد امايه...ياي يشل فطيم...
ام خالد: بتسير فطيم صوب اهلها هالاسبوع....!!
نورة: هي...مانشت هي..؟؟
حصه: ما يتنا هني...يمكن تجهز...
ام خالد: بسير احط الجامي والسح اللي مسوتنه لهم..
نشت ام خالد عنهن ويلست نوره مكانها عدال حصه..وهي تبتسم..
نورة: ماشاء الله عليها امي...انتاج محلي عندها..
حصه: لا تحسدينها...
نورة: الله واكبر..ماشاء الله عليها...كل شي تسويه في البيت..السح والجامي والسمن واللبن والرووب وماتخلي شي...
حصه: احلى شي والله..
نورة: هي صدق...رمضان قرب...يبالنا ناخذ لنا قطع للعيد...
حصه: تو الناس..متفيجه انتي..
نورة: شو تو الناس..والله من يدخل رمضان ولا خياط بيطيع يفصل لنا...احسن من الحين..
حصه: والله انا مالي مزاج... اللي بتسوينه سويلي وياج..
نورة: الله واكبر...من متى انتي تعتمدين في لبسج على ذوق الغير..!!!!..ماحيدج تثقين بحد...
حصه: فقدت الاهتمام بالشكل عشان جي اقولج عااادي...
فجاه طبت عليهن عنود وهي تقول..
عنود: لا حبيبتي متعودين نجاااكر باحلى لبس في العيد...ماشي عادي عندنا...
يت وسلمت عليهن ويلست..
نورة: بسم الله انتي هااااي...متى يييتي..؟؟
جاوبت عنود وهي تظحك...
عنود: ههههههههاي توه يابني حمدان...
حصه: حليله حمدان...شخباره..؟؟ تولهت على سوالفه والله
عنود: بخييييييييير يسرج حاله..الا انتي شحالج وشخبارج..؟؟
حصه: ماشي الحال...
نورة: دخل حمدان الميلس..؟؟؟
عنود: هي..منو عندكم...؟؟
نورة: سعيد ياي يشل فطيم وبيروحون...
دخلت فطيم عليهن...
فطيم: جني الا سمعت حد يحش فييني...
نورة: هااا الرقااده نشيتي...!!!..
فطيم: ثرج تخلين حد يرقد انتي...!!!
سلمت عنود على فطوم..
فطوم: شخبارج عنوووووده...
عنود: بخيييييييير يسرج الحال...نشقح..الا انتي شعلومج ويا الجامعه والاساسي والغيااب اللي على قفى من يشييييل...!!!
فطوم: هههههههاي لا تخبرين والله....صامدون صامدون...
عنود: هههههههاي الله يعينج...
وقعدن البنات يسولفن ويظحكن لين ما اتصل سعيد بفطيم وقالها انهم بيروحون الحين...سلمت فطوم عليهن ولبست عباتها وشلت اغراضها وركبت مع سعيد وروحوا...طلع حمدان بعدها ساير لربعه..وتمت عنود مع البنات تسليهن شوي وتستغل وجود حصه بينهن عشان يرفعن معنوياتها ..ويحاولن يسترجعن حصه الجديمه....

-----------------------

----------


## Taka

الجزء الثالث والثلاثون.

مرن شهرين ونص على وفاة سيف...وكانت الايام تمر بشكل رتيب...وممل...وتقريباعلى نفس الوتيره... حصه بدت تتاقلم...مع انه مبين عليها انها بعدها حزيينه وايد على خسارتها...لكنها غصبن عليها تحاول تنسى عشان اهلها واخوانها..وعشان نفسها بعد...سيف عمره انتهى..لكن هي بعده عمرها ماانتهى....ولازم تعيش حياتها... وتطلب له الرحمه دايما...اتصالها مع عمتها ما انقطع ابدا...بالعكس ...زادت المحبه بينها وبين ام سيف اكثر عن قبل...كانه كل وحده تواسي الثانيه... حصه فظت تيلفونها ومسحت كل شي فيه ورجعته لاخوها ناصر عشان يعطيه لسالم....لانه التيلفون كان باسم سيف...وهو يدفع عنه...ومن بعد سيف..ماتبا التيلفوون موليه...فخذه عنها ورجعه لسالم اللي عارض في البدايه لكنه استسلم في النهاية...
نورة وسعيد تعلقهم ببعض وصل لدرجه الجنون...من عقب ماخطبها خلاص مايشوف انه يقدر يردع نفسه ويكتم مشاعره....ومسمينهم في العايله قيس وليلى ...يوم يشوفون بعض مايقدرون يشلون عيونهم او يلتفتون لاي حد ثاني....واللي حواليهم يظحكون عليهم.... سعيد من بعد ماخطب قرر انه يبدا ويبني الارض اللي ماخذنها له ابووه من سنين...وقابل مهندس زين وقام يحط وياه التصاميم الاساسيه للبيت... هو صح اول مايعرس بيسكن عند اهله فتره... لكنه مصيره بيعتزل....والارض مب بعيده عنهم ..بينهم وبينه شارع... وكان دايما على اتصال مع نوره بالنت يتشاورون كيف يبغون بيتهم ...وشكله...
فطوم كانت باذله جهدها في الدراسه...واثبتت انها متفوقه بدرجاتها في امتحانات المنتصف... صح انها احيانا تتعرض للتشويش في مخها بسبب حركات حمدان وسوالفه الي ما تخلص...!!..بس قررت انها صغيره على هالسوالف والافضل لها انها تهتم بالدراسه....لانها يايه تدرس..مب تبني علاقات....ماتعرف شو نهايتها بالضبط...!!..
حمدان يحب...خلاص اقتنع بهالشي....دقات قلبه ورجفة يديه كل مايشوفها اثبتت له هالشي...لانه هو دايما بارد وطبيعي يوم يشوف اي بنت...مايهتم فيهن اهتمام شخصي...وفي البدايه فطوم كانت من هالطايفه...لكن الحين...!! .. شي ثاني...شي قدره ومقامه عاااالي ماينلحق.... صح سوالفه وغلاسته ماودرها وياها...لكن بس يوم تكون نوره موجوده وياهم....بما ان حصه ماتطلع جدامه... لكن اذا صار وتلاقى ويا فطوم بروحهم...يقفط ويستحي...ويتم ساكت ولا يرمس...مايباها تفكر بانه يستغل وجوده بروحه وياها عشان يطفربها ويغلسبها...هو يدري انها بعدها ماحست عليه وعلى مشاعره الي تبدلت....لكنه مستانس بانها ماتدري...لانه بعده مب مستعد يواجه هالمشاعر وياها....يخاف انها تخاف وماتطلع له مره ثانيه ..وهو مب مستعد يخسرها... خلهم جذي احسن...وهو مستمتع بهالشعور اليديد اللي اول مره يحس به...وبعدين تو الناس على الجدية بهالمواضيع...بعده صغير...21 سنه مب سن مناسب للخطوبه والزواج....صح سووها وايدين غيره لكن بالنسبه لحمدان...تو الناس...!
عنود كانت اغلب الوقت مشغولها ويا عمتها ام خالد... وتقريبا جهز ثلاث ارباع القسم... صبغوا الغرف بشكل حلوو وحطوا اثاث غرفة النوم وركبوا السيراميك والستاير ...باقي عليهم الغرفة اللي مقررين يخلونها مكتب لعبدالله والصاله...وكانت في نفس الوقت تحاول تقضي الوقت بانها تشتري زهابها واغراضها وتخلص... كانت يوميا تتصل بعبدالله وتسلم عليه وتتخبر عن خليفه...علاقتهم صارت مستقره .. لكنها ما تخلى من الحلاوة.... عنود كانت تتجنب تذكر اي شي من تجهيزات العرس لحصه مراعاة لمشاعرها... بس كانت تروحلها في الاسبوع مرتين او ثلاث...هذا غير التيلفونات اللي بينهم...وبمساعده نوره وفطيم قدرن يطلعنها شوي من الجو اللي هي فيه...وبدت ترجع لحياتها الاوليه..لكن ببطء شديد...يالله احسن من مافيش...
خليفه الوحيد اللي ما تغير مزاجه....كان دايما بروحه...يركز على دراسته اشد التركيز...ويوم اييب درجات كامله ماكان يفرح بها....شعور باللامبالاه كان مسيطر عليه....كان كل همه انه يخلص دراسته ويرجع... باقي اربع شهور ويخلصون ويرجعون...كان يلاحظ انه عبدالله يحاول انه يطلعه من هالجو....لكن هو مب قادر ينسى ربيعه...وينسى الطريقه اللي توفى فيها.... واخر مره شافه فيها وكيف كان مظايق منه ...لو كان يدري انه بيروح عنه ومابيشوفه مره ثانيه ماكان بيتصرف او بيحس بهالشعور تجاهه...شو عرفه..!! انه بيوصله خبر وفاة سيف بهالطريقه...حادث..!!!.. ياكرهه للحوادث... يسرق منك الانسان اللي تغليه فلحظه...بدون تحذير..وبدون انذار مسبق عشان الواحد يتوقع الموت....بس جي فجاه....تسمع خبر فلان اللي كان معاك من ساعه انه مات الحين....!!!..الله ياخذ اللي اخترع السيايير.... ياكرهي للحوادث... اللهم لا اعتراض....والله يصبرني على خسارتك ياسيف...
اليوم اول يوم من ايام رمضان.... بيت بو خالد كانوا كلهم معزومين عشان يفطرون رباعه فبيت بو سلطان... وطبعا قبلوا هالعزومه...وحصه طبعا ماتقدر تروح عشان العده... وفطوم قررت انها تقعد وياها وتفطرمعاها وماتروح...لكن حصه اصرت عليها انها تروح وياهم وتستانس وماخلتها تيلس... على هالحال سووا بيت بو خالد فطورهم من كل شي وكثروا منه..وشلوه وياهم لبيت بو سلطان.. نزلن الحريم وسارت داخل البيت اما بو خالد وعياله دخلوا الميلس... كانت فطوم مرتبكه...صح انها دخلت هالبيت من قبل في ملجه عنود...بس ما ركزت فيه عدل..وماكانت تعرف حمدان عدل ساعتها...لكن شعور غريب بالحنين مسكها وهي تدرك ان هذا هو البيت اللي ساكن فيه حمدان....دخلت مع الحريم للبيت...وكانت لمة حريم وااايد ماشاء الله... ام خالد وام سلطان..وحريم العيال مريم ومنى حريم سلطان وحميد..وعيالهن...وميره وعيالها ..وحمده وعيالها...ونوره وفطوم وطبعا عنود...يوم قرب الاذان يأذن..حطوا لهم الشوربه والتمر والماي والعصير...عشان يفطرون ... عنود ونوره خلصن بسرعه ونشن عشان يركبن لغرفة عنود ويصلن... يوم يت فطوم بتنش وياهن زقرتها عمتها ام خالد..
ام خالد: فاطمه بنتي...تعالي هني...
استغربن ثلاثتهن من هالاستدعاء... قالت لها عنود
عنود: يوم تخلصين تعالي فوق..بس ركبي الدري ثاني غرفة على ايدج اليمين...اوكي...بنسبقج نحن..
كانت فطوم مرتبكه فما سمعتها عدل...لكنها قالت..
فطوم: اوكي..
وسارت عند عمتها ويلست عدالها...اللي كانت يالسه ام سلطان...وفطوم كانت ملاحظه ان عين هالاخيره عليها من دخلت...
فطوم: هلا عمووه... آمري..
رزت ام سلطان بفيسها...
ام سلطان: شحالج بنتي..؟؟ شحال اهلج.؟
فطوم: بخير الله يعافيج خالوه..
ام سلطان: وشحال امج... وابوج..؟
فطوم: الله يسلمج ياربي كلهم بخير وعافيه...
ام سلطان: عسى مرتاحه فبيت عمتج..
استغربت فطوم من هالتحقيق...!!!
فطوم: الحمد لله هم مب مقصرين وانا مرتاحه وايد عندهم...
ام سلطان: انتي تدرسين في الجامعه والا في التقنية مثل ولدي حمدان..؟؟
فطوم: لا انا في الجامعه...
ام سلطان: هييي.ماشاء الله...كم باقلج عن تخلصين...؟
فطوم: هههههه خالوه انا توني اول سنه...يعني بعدني اربع سنين...على الاقل...
ام سلطان: وناويه تكملين دراسه لين التخرج..؟؟
فطوم: اكييد ان شاء الله...
ام سلطان: هييي..ماشاء الله..الله يوفقج يابنتي...واختج متى بتعرس.؟؟ قالولي مالجه..
فطوم: والله يقولون بعد كم شهر...يمكن نفس الوقت اللي بتعرس فيه عنود وعبدالله..
ام سلطان: هيي ياحيهم والله...الله يوفق البنات...بنقوم نصلي...
فطوم: انا بسير عند البنات بصلي فوق وبننزل...
ام سلطان: برايج بنتي...
تنفست فطوم الصعداء على قولتهم عشان خلص هالتحقيق الغريب.... احين شو تبابها هالعيوز تحقق وياها...!! ... لا يكون تبا تخطب..؟ متفيجه تو الناس ..!! بس ادركت فطوم في خاطرها انها حبت هالفكره...وانها مش معارضه..لكن اعتراضها الوحيد هو الوقت....مب وقته الحين....هزت راسها وهي تحاول تطرد صورة حمدان عن راسها وركبت الدري...ووقفت في الممر متردده... شو قالت عنود...؟؟؟..ثاني غرفة على شو..؟؟ اليمين والا اليسار..؟؟؟....همممممممم... تجدمت فطوم وحطت اذنها على الباب اللي عاليمين...هدوء....طبعا هدوء..اكيد يصلن...بس اخافها مب هي الغرفه...!!!..المشكله انها حتى ماتذكر اي حجره دخلت في الملجه... راحت للغرفه اللي مجابله عاليسار وحطت اذنها...بعد هدوء.....ياهي حاله...ياويلي وين ادخل وين اروح..!!!...بعدين فكرت...محد في البيت بنات غير عنود... والرياييل اكيد في الميلس او المسيد الحين...عشان جي عادي اذا غلطت...سمت بسم الله ودخلت الغرفه اللي عاليسار...

الغرفه مب هي نفسها...هذي لونها سماوي...وولاديه...ياويلي...مب غرفة عنود... بس الحجره فاظيه...خذت حريتها وتاملت بالغرفه... عملية.. وحلوه...وستايلها يديد...ومرتبه بعد... بس الشبريه هي الوحيده اللي فراشها متلعوز شوي...يوم طاحت عينها على التواليت صدمتها صورة حمدان في برواز شوي كبير...وظحكت..خقاق وحلو اكيد بيحط صورته....مب سادتنه المنظره يتامل بعمره بعد حاط صورته... تجدمت ريولها بدون ماتحس للتواليت... حاولت تمنع نفسها عن التامل في هالصوره الكاشخه.... مدت ايدها لواحد من العطور..ويوم شمته عرفت انه هذا اللي يستخدمه حمدان دايما لانها دوم تشمه فيه...قعدت تلعب شوي بالاغراض المتناثره...مشط..كريم...مفاتيح...وتخطت بنظرها الصوره وصدت للمكتب.... مكتب كبير فيه كمبيوتر والطرف الثاني منه متكدسه الكتب والاوراق ..كديد ياحليله.... وبدون ماتقدر تقاوم اكثر..مدت ايدها ومسكت البرواز... ورفعتها عشان تشوفها عدل... وخذت وقتها وهي تتامل في الملامح الحلوه...والعيون البنية الحلوه...والحواجب الغليظه شوي والمقوسه بشكل خطير وحلو...والخشم الرفيع والطويل...والشفايف المتوسطه والمبتسمه....ماشاء الله عليك ياحمدان.... سمعت باب ينفتح قريب وايد منها ..وفي جزء من الثانيه ادركت انه باب الحمام الي كان مسكر من الصبح...وعلى طول وبشكل غريزي دست الصوره ورا ظهرها وهي تشوف وبرعب فظيع حمدان اللي طالع من الحمام ومحسّر يديه ومبين انه كان يتوضى وتوه قايم من النوم...مب متسفر..بس لابس كندورته... وصل قلب فطوم لحلجها...يالفظيحه..يالفظيحه....ياربي موتني احين... ولا اواجه هالموقف....الله ييخسني انا من بقره...شو مدخلني حجرة الريال...يوم دريتي انها مب الغرفه المطلوبه طلعي انزين.....!!..لااا قاعده تفتش وتتامل بقوة عين....ذوووقي الحين الاحراج والفظيحه... وعند منوو..؟؟ عند حمدان ولسانه اللي مايرحم حد.....يارب ساعدني...
حمدان كان منصدم صدق... بس بسرعه استوعب الموضوع وذكر انهم عازمين بيت عمهم..بس الصراحه ماتوقع انها تحظر....والاخس ماتوقع ابدا انه يشوفها فحجرته....كان قلبه يدق بشكل جنووني... وهو يتامل فويهها المنحرج والمحمر...وعيونها اللي ماخازت عن ويهه ..وهي شكلها مب حاسه انها قاعده اطالعه من الاحراج اللي تحس فيه...ابتسم...فديت هالويه الزايغ... تجدم شوي صوبها وهي تتراجع على ورا...وظحك
حمدان: هههههههه...اوكي ..اوكي....غبت عنكم اسبووع...بس لو دريت اني بشوفج عقبها فحجرتي جان من زمااان غبت هالاسبووع....
نزلت عيونها وتمت ساكته مب عارفه شو تسوي وشو تقول ...وكيف تتصرف....آآخ يالفظيحه..
حمدان: ياحيالله فطييييم....حيالله الطويييله....مبروك عليج الشهر...
فطوم:... آآ...الــ ....اللـــه يبــار،،،ك... فيــــ ....ك....
وزادت ابتسامه حمدان... لاحظ انها داسه شوي وراها....ولو مب داسه هالشي وتخاف اطلعه جان شردت من الصبح...لكنها تخافه يشوفها....التفت صوب التواليت وين ماكانت واقفه ولاحظ غياب صورته... ذاب قلبه بين ظلوعه.... وحسد الصوره من خاطره لانه فطوم ماسكتنها.... وبما انه متفيج وتوه قايم من النوم...وباله رايق ومستانس بشوفة فطيم...ليش مايغايظها شوي...
حمدان: شليها اذا تبغين...!!
رفعت فطوم عيونها بخوف وارتباك...
فطوم: اشل...شوووو...؟؟؟؟؟؟
رفع حواجبه ونعس عيوونه وهو يطالعها بمكر ويبتسم...
حمدان: اللي داستنه ورا ظهرج....
غمضت فطوم عيونها بقو ووصل بها الاحراج لابعد حد....
فطوم:..انا.....انا....هممم...كنت...كنت ادور غرفة ...عنود.... وو....بالغلط دخلت حجرتك....وو ...بس كنت اشوفها... ماقصدت...سوري...

----------


## Taka

كسرت خاطره ...وظحك وهو يشوفها بعدها داسه الصوره.....!!!
حمدان: عندج النسخه الاصليه وتشوفين الكوبي...؟؟؟ ...
ابتسمت فطيم ابتسامه خفيفه...وهي تشوفه يمد ايده ويحرك صبوعها كانه يقولها " هاتيها" ... طلعت الصوره وعطته اياها .... شلها وردها على التواليت مثل ماكانت...
حمدان: ادري انج ماكنتي تتوقعيني هني...وادري انج انحرجتي... بس لا تخافين هالشي بيني وبينج... انا زايغ احينه عن يهزبني ابويه... يييت تعبان من الكلية ورقدت وتوني ناش..وبصلي في الغرفه وبسير افطر...
استغربت فطوم من هالشرح والسوالف اللي طلعها حمدان...وعرفت انه واحد من الاثنين.. يا انه يحاول انه يرفع عنها الاحراج...يا انه مرتبك مثلها ومب عارف شو يقول...وفي الحالتين حبت منه هالتصرف...
فطوم: حجرة عنود اللي مجابله صح..؟؟
هز حمدان راسه بالايجاب... وراقبها وهي تطلع من غرفته ..كان يبا يوقفها...يقولها شي...اي شي.. بس عشان تقعد اكثر... بس فات الوقت وطلعت وسكرت الباب وراها.....ابتسم وهو يتفداها فخاطره.... مسكينه انحرجت...بس ياحظ حجرتي يوم دخلتها والله...فرش السياده وحاول يركز فصلاته قد مايقدر... اما فطوم دخلت حجرة عنود ووويهها احمر...وحصلتهن مخلصات صلاة...
عنود: عنبوو وين سرتي انتي هالكثر سوالف ويا عمتج..!!
فطوم: هههههه هي... سون لي تحقيق هي وامج..مادري شو عندهن...المهم لا تظهرن..تريني شوي بصلي وبننزل رباعه...
دخلت الحمام وتوظت وصلت المغرب... وعقبها نزلن رباعه لغرفة الطعام وين تيمعن كل الحريم للفطور...
وبعد الفطور قعدن كلهن يسولفن ويظحكن وبعد ما صلوا الرياييل التراويح روحوا بيت بو خالد لبيتهم ... وفطوم بالها مب عندها...ولاحظت نورة عليها هالشي....وقررت تسالها عقب شوفيها... اول مادخلن البيت حصلن حصه يالسه بروحها في الصالة واطالع التلفزيوون وجدامها كوب عصير مشروب نصه... وصحن هريس ماكول شويه منه....
نورة: السلام عليكم...ها حصيص..لا تقوليلي هذا فطورج..
حصه: وعليكم السلام... شربت شوربه المغرب... وهذا فطوري..شوفيها..مب نعمه...
فطوم: نعمه الحمد لله بس عاد هذا فطور..؟؟؟ مايشبع ياهل...
حصه: ما هنالي الصراحه اكل بدونكم...ماعليه بنتفاول بعدين...شو اخبارهم قوم عمي..؟
نورة: والله يسرج حالهم ربشه...
حصه: ياحيكم يوم استانستوا...بس عاد مب كل يوم هالسالفه....وتخلوني بروحي...
فطوم: ههههههه لالا خلاص مب سايرين..
نورة: هي صدق..الا عشانه اول يوم رمضان حبوا انهم يتوالفون ويفطرون رباعه بس باقي الايم فبيتنا...مب سايرين مكان...
فطوم: بسير انا ابدل ثيابي وبصلي العشا...
نورة: انا بعد...
حصه: عيل انا شو ايلسني..بسير بعد اصلي...
نورة: بس مب تنخشن فحجركن...نزلن تحت عقب...

في نفس الوقت بعدها بفتره كانت حصه اول وحده خلصت صلاتها ونزلت تحت .وكانت امها يالسه وياها وابوها .... رن التيلفون وشلته...كان عبدالله...
حصه: آآلوو...
عبدالله: مررررررحباااا فديييييييييت هالصوت يعلني ماخلى منه..
رفع خليفه نظره واطالع عبدالله باستغراب....منو يتفدا هذا....؟
حصه: هلاااا والله وغلاااا....مبرووك عليك الشهر...سبقتك..
عبدالله: الله يبارك فييييييج ويخليج...شحالج حصيص.. ؟
تغيرت ملامح خليفه وعيونه متعلقه بويه عبدالله المبتسم....يحاول يخمن شو قاعده تقوله حصه...في هاللحظه رد له الحنين..والشوق....والحب لها اللي عمره ما اختفى ...بس كان مندفن لفتره فقلبه...ياحظك ياعبدالله... وعبد الله منتبه لنظرة خليفه... وهو حاس باللي فقلبه... بس مايقدر يدخل بهالامور...
حصه: بخييير الغالي شحالك انته..وشو الدراسه وياك...؟
عبدالله: الحمد لله ماشي الحال...هانت ماباقي شي وبنرد ان شاء الله....انتي شحالج وشحال الاهل..؟؟
عبدالله كان مستانس من صوت حصه اللي مبين عليه مرتاح...ويحس ان حالتها تحسنت اكثر...
حصه: كلهم بخير وسهااااله...عندي امايه وابويه...وبعد شوي بتي نوره وفطيم...منو تبا ترمس....؟
عبدالله: عطيني امايه بباركلها بالشهر..
عطت حصه امها السماعه وهذي قعدت ترمس ولدها وتتفداه وتوصيه على نفسه.. وبعد ماخلصت كلمه ابوه شوي وبعدين سكروا عنه....
وفي نفس الوقت اللي نزلت فيه نوره دخل خالد البيت ويلس وياهم وشكله مستانس...
خالد: هااااا... شو تسووون..؟؟ نوروه سيري هاتيلي هذا الاصفر..كاراميل...
نورة: حشى توني يايه امرت عليه...ههههههههه اصفر اون...صدق انك طالع على الشايب...
راحت نوره ويابت كذا صحن حقهم... وحطته ...ويلست عدال حصه..
خالد: مشكووووووووره... اماااايه..عندي لكم خبر...
ام خالد: خيير ياولدي...
خالد: خيير يا ام خالد.... ميره حامل...
الكل ابتسم واستانس...
ام خالد: لا والله..؟؟ مبرووووووووووك ياولدي تستاهل...
نورة: مبروووووووووك..عيل ما رمست هي ويا ويهها....
خالد: بعد تبينها تخبركم قبل ماتخبرني...؟؟؟....
بو خالد: يتربا فعزك ان شاء الله...
خالد: وفعزك يابووويه الله يخليك لنا....
حصه: عاد ان شاء الله تطلع بنت... مسكينه شميم مخلينها بين اولاد متلعوزه وياهم...
خالد: هههههه فديت شماااني انا...ثرني بتشرط عيل...؟؟ الحمد لله على هالنعمه..واللي ايي حياه الله..
ام خالد: صدقت ياولدي...
خالد: انزين اقولكن..قومن سون فواله حق الميلس...ربعي قايلين بيتسحرون عندنا...نبا شي زين...
نورة: فاااااااالك طيب...بنسويلكم فواله...
خالد: فاااالج مايخيب بنت حمد...يالله فمان الله..
طلع عنهم خالد وسار صوب الميلس.. وبو خالد قام يرقد عشان ينش في الليل قبل السحور...
وتمن هن الثلاث...
نوره: وين فطيم..؟؟
حصه: ماطلعت من دخلت تصلي...
نورة: بسير اشوفها...
خلت حصه مع امها وسارت لفطوم..حصلتها يالسه بشكل غريب فحظن الدبدوب .. سرحانه وهي حاطه صبعها الابهام فحلجها... ..
نورة: بسم الله مثل المدمنين.... هاااي فطوم....بلاج..؟
انتبهت لها فطوم ..
فطوم: هااا....هلا نوروه..!
نورة: هلا نوروه اون...شو بلاج..؟؟
ويلست عدالها عالارض...
فطوم: ماشي...
نورة: والله انج جذابه...فيج شي..من ردينا من بيت عمي وانتي مب صاحيه...
فطوم: شوفيني يعني...؟؟؟
نورة: بالج مشغووول....شو صار..؟؟
تنهدت فطوم...
فطوم: نورووه.. صارلي موقف عووووذ بالله منه...والله تمنيت اني اموووت ولا انحط في هالموقف...!!
نورة: بسم الله..شو صاار خبريني...
فطوم:......... هممم.... يوم كنت راكبه ابا اسير غرفة عنوود...ظليت الطريج..... وبدال ما ادخل الحجرة الثانيه على ايدي اليمين....دخلت الحجره الثانيه على ايدي اليسار...
قالتها فطوم بسخريه.... ونوره في البدايه ما فهمت...بس يوم استوعبت شهقت وغطت حلجها بايدها...
نورة: لا تقووووووووووولين..!!!!
فطوم: والله....
نورة: وبعديييين..؟؟؟؟
فطوم: مادري نوره...مادري شو ياني ودخلت الحجره...كانت فاظيه فقلت بشوووف...مستويه فظوووليه... وكنت في نص الحجره يوم طلع حمدان من الحمام وشافني ماسكه صورته...
حاولت نوره تتمالك نفسها ..ومره ثانيه غطت شفايفها بايدها بس هالمره عشان تغطي الابتسامه اللي ماقدرت تكتمها...
فطوم: ظحكي...ظحكي شعليج....لو سعيد مابتحسين بهالاحراج....بس حمدااااااااان...!!!!...انا ...وفحجره حمداااااااان.... فكري فيها....
نورة: هههههههههههه الله يعينج...شو سوااابج..؟؟
فطوم: ماسوا شي..بالعكس...حاول يرفع عني الاحراج... بس انا خلاص كنت ميته من القفطه والله...مادري شو ياني...انا استاهل.... بس ماروم اجابله مره ثانيه بدون ماذكر نظرته يوم شافني...
نورة: ههههههههههه حليلك ياحمدان.....
عصبت فطيم..
فطوم: احين حليل حمدان مب انا.....؟؟...حليل الياعده انزين...
نورة: فطوم... انتي ماتعرفين حمدان زين...بس نحن عايشين وياه طول عمرنا....وانا اقولج...ماكد شفته يهتم بوحده مثل ما مهتم فيج...وانا متاكده انه يحبج...
بطلت فطوم عيونها...وارتجفت اييدها..
فطوم: نوره لا تقولين هالرمسه.....
نورة: انا اقول اللي اشوفه...
فطوم: نوروووه لا ادخلين هالسوالف في بالي.....
نورة: انتي شو شعورج صوبه...!!
قالت فطوم بانفعال...
فطوم: مااااااعرف....
نورة: ماتحسين انه غير عن الشباب....مرح وحنون وسواالف...
فطوم: حنوووون..؟؟؟ دخيييييل والديج سكتي....حنون اون....
نورة: هههههههه خلج من المغايظ هذا جزء من طبيعته... بس صدقيني حنوووون لابعد حد....اكثر واحد يحس فينا حمدان...ويراعي شعورنا....وماينسانا مهما كان لاهي بحياته ودراسته...وربعه....لكنه دوم يحصل وقت حقنا ..وايي يطلعنا من الجو اللي نحنا فيه شوي...انتي بروحج تشوووفينه...
تنهدت فطوم مره ثانيه....وهي تعترف بصحة كلام نوره...
فطوم: نوره... دخييلج..سكتي...لاتحاولين ادخلينه فمزاجي...خليني ماريد احب ولا اريد اتعلق بحد...ابا ادرس وانا مرتاحه...
ابتسمت نوره..
نوره: بس انتي مش مرتاحه.... !!
فطوم: اووفففف...لا...مب مرتاحه...ولد عمج هذا يدخل في القلب غصبن عن خشم اي شخص...بس انا ماااريد ...والله ماريد....
نوره: هههههههههه والله في اغنية توصف هالحاله بس ماذكرها... المهم انتي لا تفكرين بهالموضوع وايد...اذا الله كاتب لج انج تتعلقين بحمدان.. فأهلا بك في القافله...هههههههههه كلنا متعلقين بحمدان... اما الحب ...شي ثاني...ما تفكرين في بعقلج...هذا قلبج يتحكم به...المهم عيشي حياتج...وخلي كل شي على ربج... وترا حمدان صدق ماشي يعيبه وكل ماتشوفه وحده تتمناه.... انا لو ماكنت اعرف سعيد جان خذت حمدان ...
فطوم: هههههه ويا ويهج...بتشوفين جان ماخبر سعيد....
نورة: ياويلج والله بيصفعني.... المهم بخصوص حمدان لا تحاتين...انا ابصم بالعشر انه شعور متبادل... ودام انه متبادل...يعني حاطنج في باله...واذا حاطنج في باله.....خلاص عيل ارتاحي وخلي كل شي عليه....حمدان اللي يباه يحصله بتوفيق من الله...الله يعطيه على قد نياته....
فطوم: مالت عليج انتي اللي خليتيني اظهر جدامه واتعود عليه....كله منج....
نوره: هههههه الله بيكتب لي اجر ان شاء الله اذا وفقت بين اثنين....
فطوم: وايد تستبقين الامور تراج....
نوره: ادري...تو الناس عليج وعليييه.... عشان جي اقولج عيشي حياتج....جدامج اربع سنين في الجامعه تخلصينهن....اربع سنين يسون واايد وايد...
فطوم: الله كريم...
نوره: المهم قومي تعالي وياي المطبخ بنسوي فواله حق الميلس.... هي صح ماخبرتج...ميره حرمة خالد حااااااااامل...
فطوم: لا والله..؟؟ حليييييييلها..تستاهل...
نوره: هي حليلها....من خمس سنين ماحملت عشان يدلعون شميم....المهم يالله نسير...
نشت فطوم ونوره وسارت الصاله... وسارت معاهن حصه عشان تساعدهن...

----------------------------------

----------


## Taka

كان سعيد وعليا وعيالها في السياره على طريق دبي – العين... وسعيد راسه مصدع من صياح هلال...
سعيد: يابوووي سكتيييه هذا ولدج لاانزلكم هني احين....اخلي واحد من هالبتان يشلكم...
عليا: حافظ عليك ياسعيد... المفروض تتحمله دامك تباه يشبهك..
سعيد: ياخي والله ذليتونا على هالشبه.... غيري ويهه يالله ماباه يشبهني...
عليا: غصبن عليك ..انا اباه يشبهك...
سعيد: تبينه يشبهني...!!..من زين شكلي يعني....احين بلاه هو يصيح شو يبا...
عليا: اوهوووو قلنالكم الولد يطلع ظرووس...هات صبعك ..تهيّس..
مد سعيد ايده وخلى هلال يعظه على صبعه..ورد سحبها وهو يظحك...
سعيد: هههههه غربلك الله ارنب....
عليا: اهبي هباك الله.... رد الشهاده عويهك...
سعيد: ههههههههه اشهد ان لا اله الا الله.....يابوج عطيه شي يعظه اشوفه سكت يوم عظني...
حاولت عليا تعطيه اللهايه بس رد فرها....
سعيد: طااالع...!!. دلوع بعد....اقول عليا...!!
عليا: هلا...
سعيد: احين عبدالله اول مايرد بيعرس..؟؟؟
عليا: ان شاء الله...
سعيد: همممممممم....ونحن..؟؟
عليا: نورة بعدها تدرس...
سعيد: ادريبها تدرس...بس عبدالله اذا بيعرس بيعرس على نص الكورس الياي حق نوره... يعني مابيكون باقلها شي عن التخرج....شحقه مانملج عيل...!!!
اطالعته عليا بنص عين..
عليا: شحقه تملج وانته تعرف البنت زين مازين...؟؟...
سعيد: الله يسامحج ياعليا.... شو يعني اعرفها ما املج يعني..؟؟؟...
عليا: لين عرس عبدالله خير...شاورووها وشوفوا قوم امايه...
سعيد: عاد هني العووق...قوم عموووه مايتفاهمون.... بالزوووووووور يخلوني اسلم عليها....وعقب على طول يصكونها بعين عشان تطلع من المكان اللي يالس انا فيه....امحق شووفه الصراحه...مابيخلوني املج...
عليا: ههههههههههههه ان الله مع الصابرين...جذي عرسكم بيكون احلى...
سعيد: كيف يعني..؟؟
عليا: يعني اذا ملجت بتكون متعود عليها ..متعود على صوتها...متعود على شوفتها وسوالفها....فما بيكون باقلك شي تتعرف عليه بعد العرس غير اشياء قليله.... بس اذا ماملجت...بعد العرس بتكون فتره حلوه تتعرفون فيها على بعض...مع انكم كل واحد خابز وعاين الثاني ومتفاهمين...بس بعد ..العرس غير...
سعيد: هههههههههههههه يالمكاااره...اونها تقنع....لا الغاليه.. انا ونوره حتى لو ملجنا...عرسنا بعد بيكون غير ..غير..غيييييييير....
عليا: هههههههههههه ياعيني عالحب....هالكثر عاد..!!!!
سعيد: ههههههههه هي عيل شو اتحسبين....؟!..
عليا: ههههه ثرها مب هينه نوووره يابت راسك.....
سعيد: فديتها انا...بس لا تتخققين يعني....على فكره هي متخبله علي مثل ما انا متخبل عليها...ويمكن اكثر...لا اتحسبين ولد خالج هين بعد...!!.
عليا: ههههههه الله يهنيكم...وانا ادريبكم اصلا من سنين....والله تناسبون بعض...
ابتسم سعيد وهو مستاااااااانس..
سعيد: ادري..هههههههههه...تسلمين والله حرمه اخوويه....لاحظتي انتي ان ولدج سكت...!!..الهرم عيبته سوالف العرس...ابشرج بمستقبل حااافل ويا البنات حق ولدج هذا بو ظروس...
عليا: ههههههه حرام عليك...بسم الله عليه حبيييبي...
سعيد: وهذي اللي مفروره ورا مسكينه عطيها ويه...تراها رقدت...
عليا: سلامه..!!... يووووه احين يوم بنوصل العين بتم تصيح يوم بتنش...
وصلوا الجماعه الساعه خمس الا ربع للعين... وكانت فطوم واقفه تتريا بروحها..يوم شافتهم ربعت توايه اخوها وعليا ...وشلت هلال ولوت عليه وباسته وهي مستانسه..
فطوم: قسم بالله تولهت عليكم....
عليا: والله حتى البنات هناك يقولن البنات صار هادي من عقب فطوم...
فطوم: ههههههه اليوم بسير بربشهم...
عليا فتحت باب السياره اللي ورا وقعدت توعي سلامه....وسعيد يتخبر فطيم عن علاماتها في المنتصف...يوم طلعت نورة من المطبخ وهي متحجبه بشيلتها البيظا...يوم شافتهم وقفت بعيد وهي قافطه من شكلها المعتفس...وعيونها على سعيد ...وسعيد يوم شافها ظحك لها وهو مستانس...
نورة: انتوا يييتووا...؟؟
سعيد: هههههههه انا بعد تولهت عليج ... مالت عليج نورووه هذا سلام...!!! تعاااالي...
نورة: لالالالالا ريحتي مطبخ.....!!
سعيد: هههه برايج انزين شحلاتج....تعالي اقولج...
نورة: لالا.... بسير ابدل ثيابي وبييكم اسلم...
سعيد: طالع هاي....مب يالسلج انا بترياج....
نورة: بتتريا غصبن عنك...خمس دقايق بس والله...
وربعت داخل البيت عشان تبدل ثيابها وهم يظحكون عليها....دخلت عليا داخل عشان ادخل سلامه وهلال للصاله... وتمت فطوم واقفه لان سعيد قالها توقف وياه يوم بتي نوره..عشان محد يشوفهم وينقد عليهم...
يوم طلعت نوره كانت مبدله ثيابها ومتغسله ومتعطره... يت صوبهم وهي تبتسم...
سعيد: والله ماشي فرق عندي ويا هالويه....
نورة: لا شي فرق... غير يوم ريحتي شياط وحالتي حاله وغييييييير يوم انا متعطره ومتعدله...
سعيد: اتمين نوره صح والا لا...؟؟؟
قفطت نوره...
فطوم: ياعيني ياعيني...مغازل عيني عينك...
سعيد: جب انتي...
ظحكت نوره....
نورة: ياحيالله من يااااااانا.... ماشي باقي عن الاذان غير شوي... والرياييل كلهم متيمعين في الميلس...يالله سير اقعد عندهم...
سعيد: بس..؟؟ هذا سلامج.. يايه تراويني انج متعطره ومتعدله وعقب خلاص يالله روح...!!
نورة: هههههههههههههاي...شو تباني اقولك..؟؟
سعيد: شحالك سعيد.؟؟شخبارك..؟؟ شو حياتك..؟؟...تولهت عليييك..... شي من هالنوع...!!
حطت نوره ايدها على خواصرها...
نورة: هذا كله قلناه في الايميل...عن الخريط..!!
سعيد: عمري غير يوم تقرينها وغييييييييييير يوم تسمعينها وتشوفين معناها في العيون...
رفعن نوره حواجبها وهي قافطه وتبتسم...
نورة: انته شو بلاك اليوم....؟؟!!
ابتسم سعيد
سعيد: ابا املج....
بطلت نوره عيونها وحلجها وفطوم نفس الشي....
نورة+فطوم: شوووووووووووو...؟!!!!
يوم شافهن سعيد محتشرات...
سعيد: احم...ماشي باقي عن الصلاة....بسير الميلس وبنتفاهم بعدين...باي
وسار الميلس قبل ما يقولن اي كلمه ثانيه....
دخلت نورة مع فطوم البيت وهي مستغربه...
نورة: شو ياينه اخوج..؟؟؟ منو دخل فكرة الملجه فراسه..؟؟
فطوم: شو دراني فيه...بعدين هذا سعيييد مايحتاي حد يدخل افكار فراسه...بروحه بو الافكار...
نورة: ماقدر املج..
فطوم: ليش..؟؟ شو وراج.؟؟
نورة: ماقدر املج ...
في هاللحظه وصلت الصاله وين كانت حصه مع عليا...دخلت وسلمت على اختها..
نورة: هلا والله...يعلني ماخلى من هالويه الحلوو.... شخبارج اختاه..؟؟
عليا: بخيييييير وعافيه شحالج انتي نوير..؟
نورة: نشقح الحمد لله.. امي بعدها ماظهرت من المطبخ..؟؟
عليا: ماشفناها...
نورة: اسميييها امي...من الصبح انا يالسه وياها في المطبخ..وبروحي شفت ان كل شي جاهز بس باقي يشلووونه الميلس... لكن هي لااا...لازم الاشراف هذا..
عليا: ههههه هذي هي امج...اذا ماتعبت عمرها ماترتاح...
نورة: الله يهديها..الصراحه مب سايره المطبخ توني مبدله ثيابي...
عليا: سلمتي على خطيبج..؟؟
نورة: هههههه هي سلمت عليه...
لاحظت نوره بطرف عينها ان حصه نزلت عيونها للارض...ومر شبح الحزن على ويهها... اكيد تذكرت سيف..عشان جي هي ماتقدر تملج... مجرد كلمه خطيب تذكر حصه بسيف..كيف عيل اذا ملجت نوره..؟؟؟
اذن المغرب...وشربوا الشوربه وساروا يصلون...وبعدها رجعوا وفطروا فطور كامل...كانوا مستانسين بشوفة عليا بينهم.... وعليا وايد تستانس يوم تروح عند اهلها يومين تغير جو وياهم وتاخذ علومهم...
في امريكا خليفه كان مرتبك بسبب مشاعره...مب عارف كيف يعالجها...وحمد ربه انه حاليا بعيد عن البلاد...لانه مب قادر يتوازن...لازم يوصل لحل بخصوص هالمشاعر بعدين يقدر يجابل اهله ويعرف كيف يتصرف...مؤخرا ادرك انه بعده يحب حصه...وكره نفسه لانه تذكر مشاعره هاي بعد وفاة ربيعه..شوه يعني..؟؟ توفى سيف خلاص يعني انا لي الحريه اني ارجع احبها واخطبها...لا...لا مايصير...احس انها خيانه....الكل بيقولون ماصدق ربيعه يتوفى عشان ياخذ حرمته...واصلا حصه الاحتمال الكبير انها ترفض...هو يعرف سيف الله يرحمه...بسرعه الواحد يتعلق فيه...فما بالك بزوجته...!!!...اكيد بترفض اي واحد من بعده حتى لو كان ولد عمها...آآآخ يالقهر شسوي...؟!...تذكر اخر مره سال نفسه هالسؤال...كانت يوم قرر انه يصارح حصه بمشاعره عن طريق رساله....وتذكر الرساله اللي مازالت رغم طول الوقت اللي مر في بووكه...كان خاطره يقطعها ويعقها في الزباله...لكن ماهانت عليه...وقت طويل خذه وهو يكتب هالرساله... وحط فيها كل آماله...واحلامه... وتفاؤلاته بان حصه بتكون له...كانت هالرساله عزيزه عليه....مايتحمل يشوفها فمكان مثل الزباله...هالرساله انكتبت يا انها تكون في ايد حصه..او في ايده هو....ومافي اي مكان ثاني لها....الوقت....الوقت هو اللي بيعالج كل المشاكل...وبيعطيه الحلول....واذا كانت من نصيبه...مافي اي شي بيمنعه...مثل مايقولون الصبر مفتاح الفرج...خلنا ندرس ونتخرج ونصبر...وبنشوف...
نورة كانت توها مخلصه صلاة التراويح وقت مادخلت عليها فطوم بتيلفونها... وقفلت الباب وراها
فطوم: مسكي....
ومدت يدها بالتيلفون...اطالعته نوره باستغراب
نورة: حق شو..؟؟
فطوم: سعيد يبغي يرمسج...
نورة: خبله انتي ...ينيتي..؟؟
فطوم: يووه ذبحتوني انتي وخطيبج هذا..مسكي رمسيه وانا بلعب بالكمبيوتر شوي...يباج فسالفه...
مسكت نورة التيلفون متردده... وراقبت فطوم وهي تقعد عالكمبيوتر وتشغله...
نورة: آلوو..

----------


## Taka

سعيد: هلا نوااااري....شحقه تقولين لاختي خبله...؟؟
نورة: ههههه وانته اخبل عنها...شو تباني؟
سعيد: اماااااااا سؤااال...فيه وحده تقول لخطيبها شو تباني..؟؟ ابااج كيفي...حرمتي..
نورة: ههههههه ويا هالراس عن المصاخه...اقصد شو تبا تكلمني في التيلفون...تعرف انه من الممنوعات...
سعيد: ادري يابوج ..وممنوع اشوفج بعد...بس اباج فسالفه...
نورة: خير ان شاء الله سعودي...؟
سعيد: ياويــــــلي ويـــــــــلاااااااااه.......طارت السالفه...!!
نورة: ههههههههههههه نقـّــع فيها بتنزل لك ..
سعيد: ههههههههه خيـــــبه..صدق بدووو...نقع فيها اون..سمعيني انتي..
نوره: اسمعك..
سعيد: شحقه انصدمتي يوم طريت الملجه...
نورة: لانه شي يصدم...
سعيد: سمعي انا ماقصدت الحين...قصدت بعد عرس عبدالله بنملج..بيكون باقلج كم شهر بس عن التخرج وعقبها بنعرس ترانا...
نورة: لا سعيد..ولا حتى بعد عرس عبدالله....
سعيد: ليش ان شاء الله..؟؟؟
نورة: بسبب حصه...
سعيد: شو بلاها حصه مب صاير عليها شي...
نورة: لا صاير عليها.....ريلها متوفي...وهي بعدها ماعرست... وانا ماريد احسس اختي بالخساره اللي هي فيها....
سعيد: هممممممم...وشو تقترحين يعني يافهييمه...
نورة: نتريا لين ماتعرس حصه ...
سعيد: خييبه...واذا حصه رفضت كل حد اييها بسبب المرحوم..؟؟
نورة: لا ان شاء الله بييها نصيبها....
سعيد: نورة...كلامج مب منطقي....لين متى يعني تبيني اتريا...؟؟؟ كفايه اللي ترييناه سنين...ماصدقنا حصه تنخطب عشان ايي اخطبج...ومب ذنبنا اذا سيف توفى... بالله يعني هي ماعرست موليه نحن بعد مابنعرس..؟؟
نورة: انته لا تاكل قرصك نيي.....ان شاء الله لين عرس عبدالله وتخرجي انا حصه بتنخطب...
سعيد: سوري بس مادريت انج تعلمين بالغيب ويا ويهج...
نورة: ما اعلم بالغيب... بس مثل ما حسيت بوفاة سيف من سمعت بالحادث....احس بعد ان حصه بتنخطب...
سعيد: حسيتي بشووووو...؟؟؟ مافهمت
نورة: حسيت بوفاة سيف...يوم سمعت بالحادث...وراحت حصه المستشفى....حسيت ان الامور بتطور للاسوا..وان سيف بيتوفى...استغفر الله مادري كيف بس احساس....
سعيد: الله يرحمه...على العموم احساسج هذا مب تاكيد..فكري فيها شوي....يا عمري الواحد مايدري بعمره متى بيموت...ابا اعرس اخاف اموت قبل ماعرس...
شهقت نورة...
نورة: ....... سبـــــــــــــال...
وسكرت فويهه...وهي تفور غيض...وسعيد ميت من الظحك عليها...عرف انها بتعصب..بس كان يبا يحاول وياها يمكن تتاثر بالسالفه وتوافق عالملجه...رد اتصل لها على تيلفون فطيم وهو يفكر بغلاة هالانسانه عنده...
ترددت نوره قبل ماترد عليه...بس ردت في النهايه وتمت ساكته وهي تسمعه يظحك وتسبه في خاطرها...
سعيد: هههههههههههه...حياتي..
نورة: جـــــب...
سعيد: فديتج اسولف وياج والله...لا تزعلين...
نورة: عيل هاي رمسه ترمسها يالخايس..
سعيد: لا والله مب خايس ريحتي حلوه...وتوني ياي مصلي بعد...
ظحكت نوره...
سعيد: يعلني ماخلى من هالظحكه...نورووه...حرام عليج...ابا املج ماروم اصبر....
نورة: عشااني...اصبر لين ما اتخرج بس وبنشوف شو يصير....
سعيد: نوروووووه....!!
نورة: عشاااااني....
سعيد: هممممممممممم اتمنى حصه تقدر اللي قاعده تسوينه فينا عشانها...
نورة: حصه اللي فيها كافيها...ماري ازيد عليها... اصبر الصبر زين...
سعيد: ان شاء الله يابوج..بصبر....
نورة: انته وين يالس..؟
سعيد: فسيارتي والله...شو رايج تين عندي ونسولف...مغمجه السياره محد بيشوفنا...
نورة: ها ها ها.....هاها هاهااي...لالا ..دخيلك بموت من الظحك...
سعيد: ههههههههه ياويلي يا سخاافتج...ماتقول والله ياريت...حلاته من شووور...واحين بييك... لا...قاعده تطنز بي.... مافيج رومانسيه مثل باقي الخطيبات...
نورة: ههههههههههههههههههههههه...خليت الرومانسيه حق عقب العرس....
سعيد: لااااااه..عيل دام جي السالفه ابا املج...مايخصني...عشان اشوف رومانسيتج الي داستنها عني...
نورة: ههههههههه لالا...ماشي ملجه...اصلا يكون بعلمك انا مابملج الا قبل عرسي بكم يوم بس...
سعيد: نعم نعم.....نعم..؟؟؟؟ اسكيووزمي ماسمعتج عدل...
نورة: هي بعد شوو...عشان تزهق مني قبل العرس..؟ لا سووري
سعيد: يوووووووووه هذا الشبل من ذاك الاسد...لحقتي اختج عليا....
نورة: صدقها...
سعيد: يااااااااااالله تعيني عليج...
نورة: هههههههههههه آمين...
سعيد: هههه مستانسه بعد ويا هالراس..المهم..فطوم عندج.؟
نورة: هي تلعب عالكمبيوتر...
سعيد: قوليلها تجهز وتنزل...بنسير الشارجه...
نورة: ياااااااااالله بهالسرعه بتسيرون..؟؟ اصبروا انزين الناس رمضان وعادي تروحون الفجر حتى..
سعيد: افااا...تبيني اسوق نص الليل وامسك خط دبي..؟؟؟ ماتخافين علي..
نورة: اخاف والله بس ادريبك عاقل ومب متهور...
سعيد: فديتهم انا...والله عندي شغل الصبح ولازم اسير...برد لكم الجمعه ان شاء الله..
نورة: همممم اوكي على راحتك...
سعيد: شي فخاطرج نواري.؟؟
نورة: سلااامتك سعودي..وانته؟
سعيد: رضاج...
نورة: هههههه الله يرضى عليك ياولدي...
سعيد: هههههههه ..ولدتي عنز والا كبش قولي آمين...
نورة: ههههههههههههه اللي بييبهم عيالك ويا هالويه...تبا عيالك يظهرون جي..؟؟
سعيد: هههههههه جب يالله لا تخليني افكر بهالسوالف... بسير انا
نورة: هههههههه انزين..دير بالك على نفسك...فمان الله
سعيد: ان شاء الله..مع السلامه الغلا...
سكرت نورة عن سعيد وهي تظحك ....وصدت لفطوم اللي مندمجه بالكمبيوتر...
نورة: فطوم...يقولج سعيد يالله...
فطوم: اوووكي...تفاهمتوا.؟
نورة: ههههههه هي الحمد لله....
سكرت فطوم الكمبيوتر وشلت تيلفونها...ويايه بتطلع..
نورة: صبري..
مسكت نوره سلسلتها اللي دايما لابستنها...فظه ومكتوب فيها الله..بشكل وايد حلو...فصختها وحطتها فايد فطوم..
فطوم: حق شوو..؟؟
نورة: اباج تعلقينها فسياره سعيد...
فطوم: هههههههه ياويلي انا...ان شاء الله بعلقها..
نورة: يالله بنزل وياج...
نزلن البنات..ودخلت فطوم حجرتها تشل اغراضها وتتلبس ونوره سارت للصالة عند امها وحصه وعليا...
ام خالد: وين فطيم عنج..؟
نورة: آآ..سعيد يترياها في السياره وسارت تتلبس وتشل اغراضها ..
ام خالد: بيروحون الحين.؟؟ فديت سعيد ماسلمت عليه...
نشت ام خالد ولبست برقعها وطلعت لسياره سعيد تسلم عليه...وداخل البيت طلعت فطوم وشاله شنطه صغيره وسلمت على البنات وعليا وطلعت وين كانت عمتها واخوها واقفين عدال سياره سعيد...
فطوم: هاااا عموووه..انا بسير شي فخاطرج علينا..؟؟
ام خالد: سلاااااااامت روحج بنتي..سلمي على اهلج وابوج....
فطوم: يوصل ان شاء الله... فمان الله... لفت عالسياره وركبت وسكرت الباب..
سعيد: يالله عموه تخلفنا العافيه عليكم...فمان الله
ام خالد: الله وياك ياولدي لا تسرعوون...
سعيد: ولا يهمج...فداعة الله...
دخلت ام خالد البيت يوم كان سعيد يريوس بالسياره وقبل مايطلع من الباب الكبير بسيارته دخلت سياره ثانيه... ماشافوا منو فيها...بس سعيد ابتسم ...ووقف سيارته..
سعيد: اوووووووه هههه الشيخ حمدان بن محمد...صبري
بطل بابه ونزل وهو يظحك...وفطوم قلبها يدق بشكل غير طبيعي ..ما تغشت لان السياره مخفي...وبيني وبينكم...عشان اطالع بحريه...وشافت حمدان وهو يوقف سيارته..وينزل وهو يظحك ويسولف بشي هي ماتسمعه...محلاه...كندوره سودا وسفره حمرا..نقطة ضعف فطووم هاللبس ...وعاد منوو لابسنه..حمدان...سلامي عليك والله....
حمدان: ويييييييييييين ياخي بتروح يوم انا يييت عاد...؟؟
سعيد: عن الخريط هذا..انته امبوونك ياي وماتدريبي اني موجود في العين...
حمدان: صح انزين بس عاد خلاص شفتك ومالي خاطر اقعد ويا الشواب..
سعيد: منو شواب؟؟ عمك سار يرقد...
حمدان: مب عمي...خالد وناصر وربعهم...
سعيد: ههههههههه هذيل شواب...حرام عليك...
حمدان: المهم اقعد شوي...يالله ساعه والا ساعتين مابظرك...
سعيد: والله ماقدر ...اختي في السياره ومحملين اغراضنا ...خلاص بنروح..بس يوم برد بالجمعه ان شاء الله بتصلك..
حمدان: همممم..خلاص على راحتك....الله وياك...ولا تسرع..
سعيد: خليت السرعه لك...هههه مب كل الناس شراتك...
حمدان: وهذا اللي معدل علي انا ...لو تصبر شوي بتشوف سيايير المعجبات توها لاحقتني...لاني غير عن الناس..
سعيد: هههههههههههه خسك الله مابشوف غير سيلانيات الحاره ..
حمدان: هههههههههاي..ودّك انته اصلا...شو تحسب السيلانيات اي حد يطيحهن..؟؟؟ ..السيلانيات غيير...فن...يبالهن واحد فاهم شخصيتهن وطبيعتهن....شو عبااالك انته...!!!
وهز حمدان راسه هزة هنود....وهو يلعب بحواجبه...مات سعيد من الظحك... ويوم خلص ظحكه..قال..
سعيد: انته سوالفك ماتخلص.... برايك بتلعن خيري هاذي عالتاخير...المهم نتلاقى ان شاء الله بالجمعه..شي فخاطرك..؟؟
ابتسم حمدان على طاري فطوم...ثره لسانها مايطول عليه هو بس..حتى لاهلها....لا زين والله....
حمدان: سلامت راااسك... فمان الله..
سعيد: فداعة الله...
ويوم عطى سعيد ظهره لحمدان عشان يركب السياره وفتح الباب...رفع حمدان ايده وسوا باي باي لفطووم...اللي صدت عنه صوب ثاني وهي قافطه تخاف سعيد يشوفه... متهور ...طول عمره متهور هالحمدان.....
روح سعيد واخته الشارجه... وحمدان سهر ويا عيال عمه فبيتهم.....

--------------------------------

----------


## Taka

الجزء الرابع والثلاثون

في نص الدرب تذكرت فطيم السلسله...طلعتها من شنطتها وعلقتها في منظرة السياره...وسعيد يراقبها بفظول..
سعيد: شو هاي..؟
فطوم: شو رايك انته..؟؟..سلسله نوروه مطرشتنها لك...مب لك....لسيارتك..
ابتسم سعيد..
سعيد: فدييييييييييييييييييييييتها ياربي.... اموت فيها...
فطوم: ههههههههه ويا ويهك...تعال شو سالفه الملجه..؟
اعتفس ويهه وبرطم..
سعيد: ماطاعت نوروه....
فطوم: سمعتها تقول عشان حصه..
سعيد: هي.. بعدها هي حصه مظايقه..؟؟
فطوم: شو تتوقع يعني..؟؟ ريلها ومات...اكيد بتزعل عليه.... وهي ماتقعد تحت وتسولف الا مجامله حقنا وحق اهلها..وهي بعد ترفه عن نفسها شوي.. بس من تدخل حجرتها وتذكر ريلها وتشوف صورته صاحت...
هز سعيد راسه باسف...
سعيد: الله يعينها...والله كلنا على هالطريج... الله يرحمنا كلنا..
تذكر سعيد سيف....تذكره وقت ملجه عبدالله...ووقت الرزفه..واخر مره في ملجته هو نفسه...كيف كان مستانس..الله يرحمه...منو كان يتوقع ان هالانسان بيموت قريب... كان فعز شبابه والحياة جدامه...لكن العمر...والموت ماينسى حد....وتمنى في هاللحظه ان الله يطول عمره عشان نوره ماتمر بموقف مثل هذا... اذا حصه ماتعرف ريلها غير فتره بسيطه تعذبت بهالطريقه...كيف لو صارله اي شي...نوره اللي تحبه وعاشت الحلم وياه من سنين شو بتسوي بعمرها...!!! بسم الله انا ليش افكر بالموت...!! الله يطول بعمارنا كلنا...
حمدان طلع من الميلس ودخل بيت اخته ميره... اللي كانت اطالع التلفزيون وعيالها حمد ومحمد وياها...عاد اونهم كبار ويصومون ويتريون السحور.. اما شما كانت راقده..
حمدان: السلااااااااااااااااااام عليج بنت ابويه..
نشت ميره وعيالها...يسلمون على حمدان...
ميره: هلااا والله بالغالي... شحالك فديتك...
حمدان: الحمد لله شحالج انتي..وشخبااااااااارج...؟
ميرة: بخير وعافيه....اقرب...ايلس بييبلك فواله..
حمدان: لالالا تعالي يلسي...مابغي شي توني زاااط في الميلس.. تعالي حق....مبروووووووووك عالحمل..
ميرة: ههههههه الله يبارك فيك...منو خبرك.؟
حمدان: امايه اليوم تطريج عند ابويه...
ميرة: يعلني ماخلى من ذاك المتغرب ولا يدري بعلووومنا شي...الله يوفقه...
حمدان: افا عليج..(ومسك تيلفونه)..احين بتصله...وبنخبره بعلومنا ليش لا...
اتصل حمدان بخليفه... وكانت ميره تصب له جاهي...
خليفه: آآلووو..
حمدان: السسسلام عليك خلووووف...
خليفه: مرحبااااا الساع..ياحي هالصوت والله...
حمدان: الله يحييييييييييك...وشحااالك ياخووووويه..
خليفه: بخير وعافيه شحالكم انتوا...وشحال امي وابويه والشباب....وعنووود..وميييره...؟
حمدان: ياخي شوي شوي صفيييتهم صف لي...
خليفه: ههههههههه اريحك عشان تعطيني جواب واحد...
حمدان: هههه كلهم بخير وعافيه...شعلومك انته وعلوم ولد عمك..؟
خليفه: بخير وسهاااله...
حمدان: عاد انا عندي لك خبر...يالس عند مييره احين وقاعده تتحسف..تقول خليفه متغرب ولا يعرف بعلوومنا... تعرف عاد شو الخبر..؟
خليفه: شو مستوي خير..؟؟
خليفه قام كله يتشائم..من زود المصايب اللي فيه...
حمدان: ههههههه خير يابوك...اختك حاااامل....
استانس خليفه لانه خبر حلوو...
خليفه: ميييييره...؟؟!!
حمدان: عنبوو ذاك الخشم لك....اكيد ميره يعني عنود بالله..؟؟؟؟؟؟
خليفه: جب...عطني ارمسها...
ظحك حمدان وعطى التيلفون لميره...وسار ويلس عدال ولد اخته حمد يلعب بلاي ستيشن ويشرب جاهي...
وعقب ماخلصت ميرة سوالفها وسكرت قالها حمدان...
حمدان: اخبرج اختي ...ابا اشاورج فسالفه....
فر الايد مالت البلاي ستيشن ويلس عدالها...
ميرة: خير...
حمدان: خير...انا استويت ريال...
على طول تغيرت ملامح ميره ومسكت ايد حمدان وهي ميته من الفرح..وقاطعته..
ميرة: بتعرس...؟؟!!!!
انصدم حمدان...
حمدان: ريلج اللي بيعرس مب انا....
اعتفست ملامح ميره كليااا...
ميرة: ياويلي...احلف.......!!!!!!!!!..
مات من الظحك حمدان عليها...
حمدان: ههههههههههه لالا...الله لا قاااله ان شاء الله... اسولف وياج..
ميرة: يالسبااااااااال روعتني...يالله شو سالفتك قول..
حمدان: ثرج تخلين حد يكمل سالفته...سمعيني....اقولج انا كبرت وصراحه قمت استحي اطلب من ابويه مصروف...صح هو مايقصر وعلى طول يحول الفلوس على حسابي... بس انا مابغي جذه....
ميرة: لا تقولي احين انك بتودر دراستك وبتشتغل...
حمدان: اوهوووووووو علينا...انتي خليني اكمل....!!
ميرة: انزين كمل...
حمدان: عاد انا قلت شوو.... بما ان دوامي يخلص 2 كل يوم.. قلت بشتغل فالشركه مسائي...وانتي تعرفين انها خاصه يعني عادي بعد الغدا اداوم فيها...واستلم معاش حالي حال الموظفين...
ميرة: والله فكره حلوه...على الاقل تحس انك مفيد...بس ماجنه تعب عليك وبياثر على دراستك...؟!
حمدان: بشد حيلي...
ميرة: لا اذا بياثر لا تشتغل...كم باقلك انته..؟
حمدان: بكمل هالسنه..والسنه اللي بعدها....وبس..
ميرة: لالا..ماتروم...
ماقتنع حمدان بشور ميره...
حمدان: انا بشاور ابويه وبشوفه شو يقول....
ظربته ميره على جتفه..
ميرة: شحقه عيل ياي تشاورني يوم مابتاخذ بشوري..؟؟؟
حمدان: ههههههه نسويلج سالفه نعطيج ويه...عاد اونج اختنا العوده ونشاورج بسوالفنا....!!
ميرة: ههههههه خسك الله يالخبل...

في بيت محمد الكتبي...عنود كانت قاعده مع امها وحرمة اخوها منى...
عنود: اماااااااااااااايه...
ام سلطان: عوونج...
عنود: امايه..متى بتوديني السوق...؟؟...ابا اسير اتشرى قطع عشان افصلهن للعرس...
ام سلطان: في رمضان عاد بنتي..؟؟ حد يسير السوق فرمضان..؟؟
عنود: والله عاد رمضان والا غير رمضان...مايخصني...متى تبينا نسير..؟؟ هذيلا كنادير وفساتين ومغربي يبالهن وقت لين مايخلصن..اما الاشياء الجاهزه عقب قراب العرس...
ام سلطان: من العين بنشتري...مب تقوليلي بنسير دبي والا بوظبي...
عنود: القطع من هني...اما الاشياء الجاهزه اسمحيلي....دبي او بوظبي على قولتج...
ام سلطان: ياااااااااامن بلييييييييته...وعاد اشووو فيهن دبي والا بوظبي اكثر عن العين...!!
منى: عمووه صدقها... في دبي وبوظبي تحصلين اشياء احسن بوايد عن العين... الا الحين قاموا يعدلون ويحطولنا محلات سنعه..بس اسعارهم شابه ظو...
ام سلطان: وتراها بوظبي بعد شابه ظو...
عنود: بس دبي والشارجه اسعارهن زينه وايد...وبحصل اللي اباه...
ام سلطان: انزين كل شي في حييينه .....احين انتي شو تبين ..؟؟ بس قطع..
دورت عنود في بالها شي ثاني...
عنود: هممممممممم...هي...حاليا القطع بس...ويوم بحصل شي ثاني بقولج...
ام سلطان: خير ان شاء الله...الحين خميس وجمعه السوق ماينطاح...الا جان السبت والا الاحد..
عنود: تمام... ووين بنفصلهن...؟
ام سلطان: بوديج خياط زين وبتفصلين اللي تبغينه...
سكتت عنود يوم حصلت اللي تبغيه... وتذكرت باسف..انها كانت مخططه يروحن هي وحصه رباعه... بس حصه بالنسبه لوضعها.. ماتقدر حتى تخطط معاها شو تاخذ وشو تسوي...وفجاه وبدون مناسبه..تذكرت خليفه...تذكرت انه كان يبغي حصه...ياترى شو شعوره الحين وقت مازال الحاجز اللي بينه وبينها..؟؟.... ياترى بيخطبها ؟؟ بعده يحبها..؟؟؟....هي تدري ان حصه اذا تزوجت خليفه بترتاح بحياتها معاه..لانهم من نفس الطينه.... ويناسبون بعض ...يارب تكتبها له يااااااااارب تجعلها من نصيبه....وكانت تدعي لاخوها ولحصه بعد....
فطوم اول ماوصلت البيت حصلت منى ومنال في استقبالها ... هالثنتين كانن اكثر حد متوله عليها... سلمت عليهن وهي مستانسه بشوفتهن... اما سعيد فمن وصل البيت وهو معتفس ويهه لانه شاف سيارة قوم خالته واقفه...وخاف انه خوله تكون موجوده... دخل البيت ويا فطيم وشافهم كلهم يالسين...امه وشيخه وخالته وبنتها خوله والبنت الصغيره ميثا... حاول يحافظ على ملامح ويهه عاديه سلم على امه وخالته والبنات بشكل بارد...وبعد ماخلص.. وتريا فطوم تخلص سلامها الربشه هذا...
سعيد: اسمحوولي عاد انا راد تعبان وبسير ارقد...
ام فيصل: وين ابوويه مابتسحر..؟؟
سعيد: لا امايه كلت فبيت عموه شبعان... بس وعوني عند صلاة الفجر...
ام فيصل: ان شاء الله ابويه...
طلع عنهم وسار غرفته... وفطوم يالسه بين خوله وشيخه...وهي متشققه وفرحانه بشوفتهم..
فطوم: ماتولهتوا عليه...؟؟
ام فيصل: والله يابنتي البيت بلاج ناقص....
فطوم: فدييتج يامااايه...شخباركم..؟؟ وين ابوويه..؟؟
شيخه: ابويه رقد...شخبارهم بيت عموه..؟؟
فطوم: كلللللللهم بخير ويسلمون عليكم....
ام فيصل: شو مسويه بدراستج انتي..؟؟
فطوم: الحمد لله امايا... يبت ثلاث امتيازات وجيد جدا وحده...
شيخه: ماشاء الله عليج..مبرووووك...

----------


## Taka

خوله: مبروووك ثرج كدييده ونحن ماندري..
فطوم: الله يبارك فيكم...عاد هاي الا امتحانات منتصف... ونوره ماتقصر مسكينه تساعدني.. وبعدين لازم اييب امتيازات عشان الكليه تمشيني في التخصص اللي ابغيه بدون مشاكل..
ام فيصل: لالا فديتج حرمه...ماشاء الله عليج...هاجذه اباج...شدي حيلج وخلصي دراستج بسرعه..
فطوم: لا توصييين امااياا....
شيخه: خوله ماخبرتي فطيم عيل بالخبر السعيد....!!
تلفتت فطوم...
فطوم: اي خبر سعييييد...؟؟؟
شيخه: ههههههه خوله انخطبت...
بطلت فطوم عيونها ....ماتخيلت ان خوله تنخطب بهالسرعه...من كثر اللي ردتهم...
فطوم: والله..؟؟؟ مبروووووووووووووك ويا ويهج شحقه ماتتصلين وتخبرين..؟؟
خوله: والله انتي اللي ماتتصلين ولا تتخبرين عني....
فطوم: يااااااالله انزين خيركم من بدأ بالسلام....!!..وانتي كلش كلش...!!..
خوله: ههههههههه المهم دريتي الحين...
وفطوم: ومنوو تعيس الحظ...او اقصد سعيد الحظ...؟؟؟
خوله: معاااااارف....اخو ربيعتي.... هذي كم مره لمحت لي وانا كنت ارفض بشي غير رسمي يعني..بدون ماحرجها... بس اخر مره رمستني بشكل جدي شوي وقتلها حياكم الله الشور شور اهلي وجي...والله ماجذبت خبر...يابت اهلها وخطبوا.....سبحان الله صار نصيب...
فطوم: اهاااااا..زين والله ....الله يوفقج يارب...
فطوم استانست عشان بنت خالتها.... مع انها كانت حاسه ان خطبة خوله مجرد ردة فعل لخطبة سعيد... لكن سبحان الله...الله يوفقها ان شاء الله....وتنسى سعيد وتفكر بخطيبها....يالله ربيعتها بتساعدها على هالشي بعد.... !!..وان شاء الله بتنسى سعيد وبنفتك من هالصدعه...
بالباجر فطوم زجمت... وخمنت ان السبب هو تغير الجو بين العين والشارجه في هالوقت من السنه..وكان في البدايه زجام خفيف...بس يوم يا يوم الجمعه زاد زجامها...وكانت تعبانه وايد منه ..امها قالت لها بتوديها العياده بس فطوم ماطاعت لانه بعد شوي بترجع العين مع سعيد...وفعلا بعد صلاة العصر طلع سعيد مع فطيم اللي تعاطس وحاطه كرتون الكلينكس فحظنها..صوب العين... حتى انه تعب من كثر مايقولها يرحمج الله ويرحمج الله...واخر شي وقف وماقام يقولها...وهو في خاطره يقول هذي ماتنعطى ويه ...!!!... من اقولها ردت تعطس مره ثانيه عيبتها السالفه.....!!... اول مادخل العين مسك تيلفونه واتصل بحمدان... وقاله انه في العين وبيفطر فبيت عمته...ورد عليه هذاك انه بتلاقى وياه في بيت عمه ... لكن يوم وصلوا البيت حصلوا حمدان قبلهم واصل...وتوه موقف سيارته عدال سياره ناصر... وقف مستانس وهو يتريا سعيد ينزل ....وقف سعيد سيارته ونزل... ونزلت فطيم من الصوب الثاني. وهي من حالتها مب منتبه ولامهتمه لحد.... توايهوا الشباب وتوهم بياخذون اخبار بعض الا وفطيم متسانده على مقدمة السيارة وعطست ثلاث عطسات ورا بعض... حمدان عقد حياته واطالعها بفضول... شكلها مب صاحيه... من العادة ان واحد اذا تلاقى ويا ربيعه ومعاه اهله ...لازم مايطالعهم ولا يصد صوبهم لانه مب من الحشمه...لكن حمدان ماقدر يمنع نفسه... هذي فطييم.....الشيخه فطيم... انتبه لسعيد اللي معتفس ويهه من نظرة حمدان لاخته...
سعيد: مزجمه...
تدارك حمدان نفسه وخوز اي اهتمام واضح على ويهه...
حمدان: آآها...حيالله سعيد قم روحنا الميلس...
طنش سعيد الموضوع لانه يدريبه خبله شوي.. ومشا معا حمدان اللي حاط اييده على ظهر سعيد عشان يجدمه.... ويوم اجدمه شوي التفت حمدان لفطيم..وشافها وهي تمش خشمها من تحت الغشوه وتسحب شنطتها وراها....كسرت خاطره...سلامات يافطيم...ماتشوفين شر...فيني ولا فيج... بيقولها هالكلام عقب...اذا شافها...
دخلت فطيم البيت وماشافت حد.. دخلت حجرتها وفرت شنطتها ودخلت الحمام تغسل ويهها..عشان تصحصح شوي... عقت الشيله والعباه ولبست شيلة بيظا وطلعت ادورهم.... في الصاله حصلت عليا اطالع مسلسل مع حصه ومعاها هلال وسلامه..
فطوم: السلام عليكم...
انتبهوا لها ونشوا يسلمون عليها...
فطوم: سوري علايه مابحب عيالج اخاف اعاديهم بالزجام...
حصه: وابوي شياج زجمتي..؟؟؟
عطست فطيم...
عليا: يرحمج الله...اظني الجو تغير عليها...
هزت راسها فطيم كانها فقيييره ....
فطوم: هذا هو..الجو... خاطري جذي اتودن فماي حااااااااااااار...
حصه: ههههههههه اذاترستي الحوظ ماي حار شوي وبيبرد....خليهم يودونج مبزره..
عليا: ههههههه هي والله.. وناسه تصدقين من زمان ماسرت....قالوا عدلوها ولا اعرف كيف شكلها احين..
تلفتت فطوم مستغربه..
فطوم: شو هاي مبزره..؟؟؟
حصه: العين الحاره اللي في يبل حفيت...
فطوم: هييييييي....ماوديتوونا عيل من قبل...
حصه: دخيلج منو يفتكر فينا نحن يودينا..!!!!.. كلن لاهي بعمره حبيبتي..
فطوم: لا اتشكـّين...الا نفس حالتكم ترانا..بس شوي على اخف...شوي بس..
عليا: ههههههههههه هناك عنصر واحد متعصب اللي هو خالي...هني عنصرين ابوي وامي...
حصه: هههههههه الله يطول بعمارهم...برايهم متعصبين ...
دخلت ام خالد وهي تعبانه ..فصخت برقعها وفرته على الكرسي..
ام خالد: ياااحيالله فطيم...يييتي امايه..!!
نشت فطيم وسلمت على عمتها....
فطوم: هي يطولي بعمرج...يسلموون عليج هناك وايد...شحالج عموووه..؟
ام خالد: بخير فديتج... عسى ماشر اسمع الحس خربان...
فطوم: زجااام مسكني الله يبعده عنج ان شاء الله....
ام خالد: واااعلييي ....سرتي العياده..؟
فطوم: لا عمووه الا زجام وبيخوز مايحتاي...استريحي....
يت ام خالد ويلست عدال عليا...
ام خالد: آآآآآآآيه...ياظهري... عنبوو ذيج البشاكير اللي ماتفهم شي...مايسوون شي الا بقول...
عليا: ارووحج يا امايه معثره عمرج والا هم كل يوم يسوون هالشغل وحفظوا مساكين...
ام خالد: لا والله ان ماسرتلهم انا والا وحده من البنات مابيخلصووون الساع... احين الا خليت نوره عندهم مادري شو تسوي في المطبخ ...
حصه: تسوي ورق عنب...
فطوم: سلاااامي عليها...سوت ورق عنب يوم انا ما اطعم شي بسبب هالزجام...فالحه...
عليا: هههههه وحليلها شو دراها فيج... ؟
كملوا سوالف لين قراب الاذان..دخلت نوره على طول ركبت فوق وبدلت ثيابها وتغسلت...ونزلت.. سلمت على فطيم ...وفطروا.... بعد صلاة التراويح رجعن يتيمعن...في الصاله..وعليا معاهن وام خالد وحريم العيال ميرة وحمده....
فطوم: احين شوو بخصوص مبزره هذي....صدقت انا...
ام خالد: شو عندكن...
فطوم:عمووه يقولون عندكم مبزره حلوه اون...
ام خالد: والله يابنتي انا ماشفتها من زمان...احيدها الا يوم اول ما طلعت...كانن الا فوزات وبيبات ...شو تبينها انتي..؟
حصه: تبا تسير تودن في الماي الحار..
فطوم: لا ما بتسبح...الا جان بغط ريولي وبنشوووف....
ام خالد: منو بيوديكن..؟؟؟
فطوم: سعيد....
نورة: حمدان بعد موجود...واخواني موجوودين...
حمده: ناصر ماظني يقول لا... بس اخافه زحمه... !!!
حصه: شو عليكم انتوا انزين من الزحمه...الدوريات هناك تارسه الدنيا ممنوع التحرش...
عطست فطيم ..وقالت
فطوم: خلوونا نسير حراااااااااااااااااام.....ماكد شفتها هذي انا...
نورة: ههههههههههههههههههههههه قسم بالله حاله...تعاطس ومريضه وحالتها حاله وبعد تبا تحوط...
فطوم: ههههه انا يوم ايبون طاري الحواطه والطلعه ماعرف المرض...بس الا هو يتلصق فيني غصب...
ميره: هههههه انزين جي مابتستانسين ...اجلي السيره لين ماتصحين...
فطوم: لالا بسير جان حد بيوديني...شوفووا الجو قسم بالله مايتفوت...براد وكشخه...
ام خالد: مايخالف انزين لاتخلون شي فخاطر فطيم... شاوروا اخوانكم...
حمده: بتصل بناصر بشوفه جان يطيع...
مسكت حمده تيلفونها واتصلت بريلها..
ناصر: هلا ...
حمده: هلا نااصر...شخبارك..
ناصر: بخير..علومكم..
حمده: الحمد لله...انته هني في البيت..؟؟
ناصر: هي نعم في الميلس...خير.؟؟
حمده: مااشي بس البنات يبن يسيرن مبزره جان بتوديهن..
ناصر: الحيييييييين...!!.. ماقلتوا قبل انا عندي رياييل احين ماروم اخليهم واسير...
حمده: هيي...خلاص برايك عيل..
ناصر: فمان الله..
سكرت حمده ..
حمده: ناصر عنده رياييل اون مايروم يخليهم ويسير...
برطمن فطوم ونوره...
فطوم: بتصل بسعيد...
حصه: بتسيرين اروحج ويا سعيد...!!
فطوم: لا انتوا وياي...
ام خالد: البنات مايرومن يركن ويا سعيد بنتي...
ميرة: حمدان انزين...وانا بسير وياكن جان الا تستحن... انا بقول لخالد لكنه معزوم وطلع...
نورة: حلوو...وامايه بعد بتسير...
ام خالد: لالالالالالا...حشى عليه انا مافيني...
فطوم: عمووووه اسميج الا بتسيرين..عشان خاطري...يالله بتسيرين بتفرييين شوي...وبتغييرين جو..وبتشوفين مناظر حللللوه...
ام خالد: والله يابنتي انه مافيني...
عليا: سيري امااايه..بتشوفينها شقى غدت يقولون وايد حلوه....والبنات يبنج تسيرين وياهن...
ام خالد: هممممم..امري لله ...بسير وياكن...
فطوم: ياسلااااااااااااام...خلاص بتصل بسعيد وانتي رمسيه...
اتصلت فطوم بسعيد وعطت التيلفون عمتها...سعيد يوم بترمسه عمته مابيروم يقول لا...وبيستحي منها...وحمدان نفس الشي... وهذا اللي صار..من رمستهم ام خالد قالوا " تـــــــــم"...
على هالحال راحن نورة وفطوم وام خالد وميره وعليا يتلبسن عبيهن... ويوم تجمعوا شافوا حمده وحصه يالسات...فطوم قالت..
فطوم: افااا حصيص....مابتسيرين..؟؟
حصه: وين اروم اسير مكان انا....العده..والا ناسيه..
برطمت فطيم...
فطوم: السيره مب حلوه بلاج...
حصه عرفت ان فطوم انحرجت لانها نست سالفة العده... فحبت تخفف الجو..
حصه: سيري سيري لاتسويلي فلم هندي... وتودني في الماي الحار ...
كان جواب فطوم عطسه...
بعد شوي طلعوا وحصلوا الشباب واقفين جدام السيايير... ام خالد ركبت مع سعيد ومعاها فطوم وعليا اللي خلت هلال عند حصه وشلت سلامه بس وياها..اما نوره راحت مع ميره وعيالها (حمد ومحمد وشما) وحمدان.... الشي اللي خلا سعيد يفور غييظ... حتى سلام ماسلمت الحماره..وفوق هذا راكبه ويا حمدان..!!!. ليش وانا شوفيني...؟؟ ناقص ايد والا ريل وماعرف اسوق..؟؟؟.عقب استهدى بالله وعرف ان هذي وصاة العيوز اللي عداله... اوكي السيره وسارت ويا حمدان وهذي وصاة العيوز...؟؟؟ لكن مايظن ان عمته وصتها تركب ورا حمدان وتلصق في كرسيه و ترمسه....!!!.... ماعليه يانوروه دواج عقب.... وكمل سواقته وهو يفور من الغييره...
------------------------------

----------


## Taka

الجزء الخامس والثلاثون

وصلوا كلهم مبزره وهم يشوفون المناظر الحلوه والمناطق الخضرا الوسيعه..والنخل والترتيب العدل.. وام خالد الا تبصبص وتذكر الله على حلاة هالمكان وتدعي لابو خليفه اللي موصي علىهالمكان الطيب .... وفطيم تخبلت عالمكان والشلالات الصغيره اللي مسوينها... والخيام والشاليهات... ويوم شافت الجاكوزي صرخت واصرت على سعيد الا يوقف عشان تشوف...ظحك عليها وقالها ان هالجاكوزي مكشوف وللرياييل..وفي احواض خاصه بالحريم...فمكان ثاني....خلاصة القول ان المكان وااايد عيبهم... وقفوا عند واحد من الشلالات الصغيره فمكان بعيد عن الناس شوي..عشان ياخذون راحتهم... نزلوا كلهم وكل حد مسوي حمله استطلاعية يستكشف المكان...فطوم تمشت مع نوره وهن متحجبات...ام خالد وميره وعليا والبنات شما وسلامه قعدوا جدام وحده من الخيام قريب من الممر اللي مسوينه اللي يمشي فيه الماي الحار... ..اما سعيد وحمدان والصغار حمد ومحمد عيال خالد ساروا مكان ثاني بعيد شوي عشان الحريم ياخذن راحتهن.. وقعدوا على اطارف الحوض قريب من الشلال الصغير..وكان الماي ظوووووووو.... وحاطين ريولهم داخل الماي وكل شوي يشلونها من الحراره وهم يظحكون على بعض ويسولفون...
بعد الحمله الاستكشافيه اللي سونها فطوم ونوره... رجعن صوب الحريم وفطوم مفتووونه بالكامل بالمكان...وايد حبته.. وحبت طريقتهم بترتيب الكشافات تحت اليبال ومخلينها واضحه ومبينه بشكل وايد حلوو... ومانكد عليها شي غير المعاطس اللي ماوقف... قعدن فطوم ونوره مثل ماقاعدين سعيد وحمدان.. وحطن ريولهن في الممر.. في الماي الحار... بس طبعا مكان ثاني بعيد عنهم..
سعيد: اووف ياخي الماي يصلخ..شقايل متحمل..
حمدان: منو قالك متحمل...!! الا اكاااابر...آآآخ...
ورفع ريوله...
حمدان: يصلخ من الخاطر....
سعيد: انا ابا اعرف هالشواب شقايل يتحملون..؟؟ قسم بالله شايف واحد منهم من زمان قبل لا يستوي هالتعديل.. يالس تحت الفوز اممره..ومخلنه يصب على يامعته..وانته تشوف دخنة الماااي الحار... استغربت منه كيف متحمل الحراره...
حمدان: ههههههههههههههاي يابوي هذيلا شواب اول..مب نحن....جيل فااسد ومدلع...
سعيد: انته الجيل الفاسد...
حمدان: والله...!!!.. عيل اراهنك...
سعيد: ههههههههه حرام الرهان...
حمدان: اتحداااااك انزين....
سعيد: على شوووو؟؟
حمدان: تربع في هالماي حافي من هني لين اخر الممر عند اللفه....
سعيد: وانته تتفرج...؟؟
حمدان: بربع وياك..وبنشوف منو يتحمل الماي الحار اكثر..اللي يغلب يطلع جيله مب فاسد ههههههههه...
سعيد: هههههههه...واللي ينغلب..؟؟
حمدان: همممممممممممممممممم....!! افكر..
سعيد: اللي ينغلب ياخذ سحور وعشا حقنا كلنا...
حمدان: تــــــم... يالله...
وحمد ومحمد يظحكون على خالهم وربيعه....ويراقبون بحماس...
وقفوا حمدان وسعيد في نص الحوض الصغير.. شوي وطلع سعيد مره ثانيه عن الحوض..
سعيد: اححححححححح..ههههههههه يحرق والله صبر خل ريولنا تدفى...
ظحك حمدان وطلع من الحوظ هو بعد... التفت وراه وشاف البنات يراقبن بفضووول من بعيد... رد صد عنهن قبل ما ينتبه سعيد... ..ويوم خلص ..قاله سعيد..
سعيد: اول ما ندخل الماي عد ...مب تخلينا ننصلخ عقب تبدا...!!..
حمدان: هههههههه متروع...انزين يالله...
دخلوا داخل الحوض وعد حمدان لين ثلاث وترابعوا... شكلهم كان ينقع من الظحك..ويا الازعاج اللي مسوينه وكل حد رافع كندورته... مثل الخبايل...والعيال يظاحكون ويصارخون عليهم.... والحريم بدون مايفهمن السالفه قامن يظحكن على الخبال بس...
ام خالد: ياااااااااااالله بعقل....
بعد مرور دقيقه من الربعان طلع حمدان من الحوظ وهو ميت من الظحك...وطلع وراه سعيد يوم شافه استسلم...
سعيد: هههههههههه هااااااااااا....جيل فاسد.... آآآخ صلخت ريوولي حسبي الله عبليسك...
حمدان: ههههههههههههههه..عنبووك ويا يلدك هذا تقولون يلد تمساح ماتحس...
سعيد: اهب هباك الله...
حمدان: ههههههه والله صدق...انا كل اسبوع ايي هني واتسبح .. احين انته تتحمل اكثر عني انا..
سعيد: ههههههه بعد ربّك شو تسوي...تحمل مصروف العشا عاد احين...
حمدان: ههههه الله كريم....
ردوا يتمشون برا الحوض صوب المكان اللي كانوا يالسين فيه من اول....بعد شوي ردوا ركبوا السيايير وغيروا مكانهم لمكان ثاني فيه العاب عشان اليهال يلعبوون شوي... ونفس الشي قعدوا سعيد وحمدان بعيد عن الحريم..ويوم كملوا ساعه وشي وهم يالسين..ملوا...وردوا البيت...وقال سعيد لعليا تجهز لانهم بيردون العين... بس الحين بيسير ويا حمدان يشترون عشا مثل ما هو متفق وبيردون...
بعد مارجعوا حمدان وسعيد كانت الساعه حوالي الـ 12 في الليل... وماعرفوا وين يودونه لان العشا يباله ترتيب...يوم دخلوا المطبخ حصلوا نوره هناك تسوي عصير فيمتو...ارتبكت يوم شافت سعيد وعرفت من نظرته انه ناوي على شر....
حمدان: شو تسوين..؟؟؟
نورة: فيمتو...
حمدان: اندووج هاا..(وحط الاكياس عالطاولة). دام انج في المطبخ رتبي العشا وطرشيه...
نورة: ياسلااااام...البشاكير رقود تباني اعابل ارووحي...؟؟؟
حمدان: يابوي البيت متروس بنات وحريم ماشاء الله زقريهن بيعاوننج.. وعقب زقرونا بنشله الميلس..
سعيد: وانته اشووووو لك قاعد تسولف ويا خطيبتي...روح الميلس وانا بتفاهم وياها...
تلفت حمدان بين نوره وسعيد.... وادرك ان الوضع غلط..المفروض مايخليهم رواحهم...عيب..
حمدان: احلف انت بس..!!!...لا مافيه..نظهر رباعه من هني...
سعيد: حمدان..... اباها فسالفه ومابطول....هويييينا...
تردد حمدان وتم واقف مكانه..لين ماطفر سعيد ..
سعيد: اوهووووووو علينا....يالله ابوي برا برا....جيل فاسد هههههه
حمدان: ههههه والله ان طولت بخبر خوانها عليك...
سعيد: مابطول...
طلع عنهم حمدان وسار الميلس... تريا سعيد شوي لين ما تاكد انه محد يسمعهم...جابل نورة المتوتره وحط ايده فمخابيه...
سعيد: هااا آنسه نوره....!!...لا سلام..ولاشحالك..ولا شي...!!!...
نورة: سعيييد.... وين تباني اسلم عليك جدامهم كلهم....!! ..استحيت والله ماقدرت...سوري..
سكت سعيد شوي....وهو معصب ومرصص عيونه ....
سعيد: عيل ما استحيتي تقعدين ورا حمدان فسيارته وتسولفين وياه..؟؟؟؟؟!!!
بطلت نورة عيونها مستغربه...!!!...احين هالشي اللي مزعل سعيد..؟؟..حمدان....؟؟؟ حمدان اللي متخبل عفطيم..!!!..حليلك ياسعيد...ما عرفت من منو تغار جان تغار من حمدان...!
نورة: ههههههه...سعيد....تغار من حمدان..؟؟
تململ سعيد في وقفته ...
سعيد: شوفي...ادري بتقوليلي ولد عمي ومتربي ويانا ومثل اخونا وفوق هذا اصغر عنج... بس انا مايهمني هذا كله.. ماتحمل اشوفج تسولفين ويا واحد ثاني بهالحرية...!!!
عقدت نورة يديها فوق صدرها متظايقه..
نورة: انا طول عمري اسولف واتظارب ويا حمدان.... وانته تعرف طبيعه حمدان كيف...الواحد ينسى نفسه وياه من سوالفه وروحه المرحه.... حتى انته اروحك مابتعلق به جذي لو ماكانت شخصيته حلوه وسوالف..
عصب سعيد اكثر..
سعيد: بعد ياسه تمدحينه جدامي...!!! ... ماتعرفين شي اسمه مراعاة المشاعر...!!!
نورة: شو تقترح يعني..؟؟.. ما اشوف حمدان ولا اسلم عليه ولا اسولف وياه...
سعيد: انا قلت جذي احين...!!!
سعيد بدا صوته يرتفع...
نورة: تراك انته محتشر لاني اسولف ويا حمدان....
سعيد: خففي شوي...على الاقل جدامي... وبعدين حمدان مب صغير اعتقد ريال ..والمفروض تستحين منه...
نورة: استحي من اخوي....؟؟؟...شو بلاك سعيد..!!! انته طول عمرك تعرف علاقتنا كيف بحمدان...بس الحين احتشرت..!!.. وبعدين حمدان يدريبي اني مخطوبه.. وماغير تعامله وياي لانه من البدايه ماشي فقلبه صووبي.. ولو شي في خاطره مابيتجرأ يكلمني بهالحرية جدامك...
سعيد: اوهووووو علينا..انا ماقلت انه يحبج.... انا اتكلم عن تصرفاتج انتي وياه...
نورة: شفت مني شي غلط...
سعيد: وااااااااايد مطيحه الميانه وياه نووره....
سكتوا وهم يتنهدون وكل واحد منهم معصب عالثاني....
نورة: خلاص سير قوله لا يعطيني ويه يوم ارمسه...وقوله لا ايي صوبنا...ولا يسولف ويانا...لاني انا بصراحه ماقدر اغير تصرفاتي ويا حمدان بدون سبب مقنع وبدون مايكون هو له ذنب في السالفه هاي...
سعيد: نوره...تراج تجلبين الرمسه....
لبسته نوره وهو فاااايره من غيظها... وقامت تفتح الاكياس وتفرغهن وترتب العشا...وسعيد يراقب بعصبيه...
سعيد: رمسيني يوم ارمسج...
نورة: سعيد..دخيلك...بس عاد لا تكبر سالفه تافهه...شكلك تولهت على الظرايب وياي فحصلت حمدان سبب...
سعيد: احين سوالفج ويا ولد عمج سالفه تافهه...!!!....نوره انا ماتحمل اشوفج تسولفين وياه جي شحقه ماتفهمين...!!
نورة: سعيد...هذا اخوي...مب ولد عمي...تعرف شو يعني اخوي...!!!...مافي داعي تغار منه...والله...
سعيد: والحل يعني...؟
صبت له نوره كوب فيمتو وحطت له ثلج...
نورة: اندوك يابوك برّد شوي...انته تباني اخفف سوالف ويا حمدان خلاص فالك طيب....ويوم بتكون موجود مابرمسه موليه..
سعيد: احسن... اعتقد انا اسد عن حمدان وغيره بالسوالف..مافي داعي تسولفين ويا غيري...
ظحكت نوره...من وين ياب سعيد هالغيره...!!!...
نورة: اصلا انا ماقارنتك باي شخص ولا بقارنك بعد.... ولا اسمح لك تقارن بينك وبين اي شخص...
ابتسم سعيد....صدق اللي قال بان الرايييل يهال كبار....استانس بهالكلمتين وخازت ظيجته عنه...
نورة: يالله سير الميلس قبل لا ايي حد ويشوفك هني...
ماتحرك سعيد وشكله كان متردد...
سعيد: زعلانه علي..؟؟
نورة: همممممممم...ماعرف...
سعيد: لا تزعلين...زعلاتج شينه انتي....
فكرت نوره بحمدان المسكين..وحبه اللي داسنه....لو يدري سعيد شو بيقول..؟؟ ..هذا مجرد سوالف بينه وبين نوره عصب وحالته حاله ...كيف لو يدري باللي في خاطر حمدان صوب اخته...!!!..واللي يسويه فيها وغلاسته عليها؟؟.....وهي آخر شي تباه انه علاقته بحمدان تخترب..لين الحين هم حلوين مع بعض...
نورة: مابزعل لكن بشرط...
سعيد: شوو..؟

----------


## Taka

نورة: ماريد علاقتك بحمدان تتاثر.... اباكم اتمون ربع مثل ما انتوا واكثر...
سعيد: وليش تتاثر...؟... ويا هالويه انتي فاهمه ردة فعلي غلط...!! ...انا مب شاك لا فيج ولا فيه..واعرف انكم مثل الخوان... السالفه كلها فيني انا...انا اغار..ما اتحمل...
ابتسمت نوره وهي مرتاحه وقافطه... وماعرفت كيف ترد عليه...
نورة: عيبتك السلسله..؟؟
ابتسم سعيد.
سعيد: واايد حلوه... خوزت كل الاشياء اللي كانت معلقه وخليتها هي بس...مشكوووره عمري..
نورة: العفوو...يالله روح الميلس...اخاف حد يشوفك...
سعيد: شي فخاطرج.؟
نورة: سلامتك سعيد..
سعيد:الله يسلمج... فمان الله..
طلع من المطبخ وسار الميلس.. وطلعت نورة من المطبخ هي بعد ودخلت داخل البيت وزقرت حصه عشان تساعدها لانه فطيم مريضه مافيها تطلب منها شي...
خلصن ترتيب العشا وطرشن نصه للميلس والنص الثاني للحريم.. وبعد ماتعشوا.. سارت عليا وجهزت شنطتها هي وعيالها وطلعت لسعيد اللي كان يترياها هو وحمدان واقفين جدام الاكس فايف..سعيد وعليا سلموا على حمدان وركبوا السياره وساروا الشارجه.. وحمدان بعد ماطلعوا ركب سيارته هو بعد وروح بيتهم... وهو كله يفكر بفطيم المريضه وكاسره خاطره بالقو... كان وده يروح لها..ويكلمها ويخفف عنها...باي طريقه...لكن يعرف ان هالشي صعب جدا ويمكن مستحيل....
فطيم عطتها نوره بنادول وخلتها ترقد... ولاحظت ان حرارتها مرتفعه شوي..لكنها قالت يمكن خلال الليل تنزل الحراره.... لكن باجر الصبح كانت ارتفعت اكثر...وحلفت عليها نوره ما اداوم في الجامعه...ووصت امها عليها لانه حصه كانت راقده... وراحت هي للجامعه...
كانت الساعه 2 الظهر ونوره بعدها تتريا في الرسبشن...كانت قايله للدريول اييها الساعه 1 كالعاده لكنه تاخر وايد..والمصيبه ماعندها بطاقه تتصل...وتيلفون الرسبشن متكاودات عليه البنات ومافجنه.. بس يوم حصلت وحده من ربعها وخذت منها بطاقة تيلفون واتصلت بامها..
نورة: وين انتوووا..؟؟ ناسيني اشوو؟؟ انا صارلي ساعه اتريا الدريول هني..
ام خالد: يابنتي انا شليت الدريول...موديه فطيم العياده...
نورة: وديتيها العياده..؟؟ مانزلت الحراره..؟؟
ام خالد: لا مانزلت..بغيت اعطيها بنادول ماطاعت تاكله ماتبا تفطر...
نورة: هممممم..زين سويتي يوم وديتيها...انزين امايه..اتصل بحمدان اخليه اييبني..؟؟؟
ام خالد: لا تعبلين عالريال...
نورة: تلقيينه احين طالع من الكلية...منو بييبني عيل..؟؟؟
ام خالد: يابنتي شقايل تركبين وياه ارووحج..بدون مايكون حد وياج...
نورة: يالله يا امايه من متى حمدان صار غريب يعني..؟؟؟ تراه مثل اخوويه..
ام خالد: انزين ماعليه.. بعد ماروم اقولج تريينا اخاف نبطي...
نورة: لا برايج تمي ويا نوره وانا بتصل بحمدان وبيوديني البيت...
ام خالد: خلاص عيل...فمان الله
نورة : مع السلامه...
سكرت نورة عن امها واتصلت بحمدان....
حمدان: آآلووو..
نورة: هلا حمداااااان...شحالك.؟؟
حمدان: اهلييييين نوره...بخير علومج..؟؟ شو هالرقم من وين متصله..!!
نورة: انا في الجامعه...تروم تخطف عليه..؟
حمدان: وين دريولكم..؟؟
نورة: شلته امااايه...
حمداان: كالعاده يعني...!!
نورة: موديه فطوم العياده...
حمدان: شووووووووووو..؟؟؟؟ شو بلاها...؟
نورة: انته تعال الجامعه وبخبرك في السياره...
حمدان: احين رمسي...شوفيها...؟
نورة: مريضه تراها...غير الزجام فيها حمى الحين...
تم حمدان ساكت...مظايق وزعلان....مب عارف شو يقول...يخاف يقول شي يقوم يبين عن مشاعره صوب فطيم...وهو مايبا حد يعرف....
نورة: آلوو..؟؟
حمدان: خلاص احين بخطف عليج... باي
نورة: اووكي باي..
رجعت نورة البطاقه لربيعتها وقعدت تسولف وياها شوي لين ماوصل حمدان....استسمحت منها وروحت للسياره... كان حمدان فااار سفرته ورا.. ولابس نظارات شمسية...وشكله مظايق...
نورة: بلاك حمدان..؟؟
حمدان: ماشي...ليش؟
نورة: شكلك معتفس...
حمدان: ابا ارقد...
ابتسمت نوره... وهي تدري انه اظايق بس يوم سمع خبر فطوم...
نورة: تبا ترقد...!!..آآ..يعني مب مظايق عسب خبر فطيم..!!!
التفت حمدان صوب نوره بسرعه...لاحظت نوره من حواجبه وشفايفه انه مرتبك ومتوتر... رجع التفت عنها وهو يشوف الطريق وزاام شفايفه بعصبية...كشفتني...كيف كشفتني..!!!..والا انا كنت واضح بمشاعري لهالدرجه...!!
نورة: ههههههه... لا تخاف الا زجام وحمى.. يومين وبيخوز عنها....
تم حمدان ساكت...وما انكر مشاعره...
حمدان: هي ماداومت اليوم..؟؟
نورة: لا ماداومت..امبونها تبا اداوم بس انا ماخليتها....
هز حمدان راسه موافق على هالموقف...
يوم وصلوا البيت قال لنورة قبل ماتنزل...
حمدان: اقول...احم....سلمي عليها...قوليلها سلامات..وماتشوف شر..
تساندت نورة عالباب وهي تظحك...
نورة: ياعيني......ياعيني....يازينك ياخي يوم تحب....حتى ملامحك تغيرت...احلويت حمدانوه...!
ظحك حمدان وهو قافط...
حمدان: جلبي ويهج....
نورة: ههههههه مشكور عالتوصيله...باااي
دخلت نورة البيت وهي تسمع سياره حمدان الرنج تطلع من البوابه...سارت غرفتها وتسبحت وانسدحت شوي عالشبريه ترتاح لين العصر...وبعد ماصلت نزلت تشوف فطيم...كانت هذي منسدحه فشبريتها والكلينكس عدالها ووييهها محمر من الحراره وشكلها تعبان..دخلت نوره وقفلت الباب وراها وقعدت عدال فطوم وحطت ايدها على يبهتها...
نورة: شو تانسين..؟؟
فطوم: متكسره والله.....
نورة: سلامات ماتشوفين شر....عطوج دوا.؟
اشرت فطيم على الطاوله اللي عدال شبريتها..كانت فيها كيسه ادويه...
نورة: خذتيه عاد..؟؟
فطوم: ظربوني ابره...ماروم افطر نوروه...
نورة: اهم شي ترتاحين...خلج منسدحه وراقده...الزجام والحمى ما يردها غير الراحه والرقاد...سمعي مني..انا ام البلاعيم ههههههه..
ابتسمت فطوم بتعب...وغمضت عيونها...
نورة: حمدان يسال عنج...
بطلت فطوم عيونها بسرعه..وعيونها تلمع...ماعرفت نورة هذي اللمعه من التعب والحراره والا من اسم حمدان بس...!!!..اكيد الثاني...
فطوم: يسال عني..؟؟
نورة: هو اللي يابني من الجامعه...ويوم درا انج مريضه وفي العياده تم صاااااااااااااااخ وزعل واظايق واعتفس ويهه...ههههه..قتله انج بتكونين بخير وجي...سالني قال هي داومت اليوم..؟ قتله لا ماداومت...وقبل ما انزل قالي اسلم عليج ..واقولج الحمد لله عالسلامه وماتشوفين شر...
ابتسمت فطوم وزاد حمار ويهها..
فطوم: الله يسلمج وياه من الشر....
نورة: بخليج ترتاحين...تبين شي..؟؟
فطوم: سلامتج نوره..مشكوره..
نورة: الله يسلمج..والعفو ماسوينا شي... برد اوعيج قبل الفطور...رقدي وارتاحي شوي...
طلعت نورة عن فطوم وسارت المطبخ وحصلت حصه وامها يعابلن...وقفت معاهن شوي وماحصلت شي تسويه...وردت غرفتها تقرا قرآن لين الفطور....
قبل الفطور راحت نورة ووعت فطيم اللي كانت متكسره من الخاطر ومب رايمه تمشي.. فطروا ويلسوا في الصاله يسولفون...فطوم انسدحت على الكرسي الطويل من التعب ورفضت تروح غرفتها لانها تباتقعد عندهم... لكن مع الوقت..رقدت فطوم عالكرسي ...وتموا كلهم يطالعونها مع ابتسامه غريبه على ويوههم...كسرت خواطرهم...وشكلها بريئه وصغيره وهي راقده بهالطريقه....يوم اذن العشا ...
حصه: نوعيها..؟؟؟
ام خالد: لالا خلوا البنت راقده...خلوها ترتاح...
نورة: بس مب مريحه رقدتها....
حمده: لالا صدقها عموه... دامها رقدت يعني مرتاحه...خلوها..نحن الا بنسير نصلي وبنرد ...
على هالحال قاموا كلهم يصلون التراويح... وخلوا فطوم راقده على هالكرسي....بروحها...
حمدان بعد ماطلع من المسيد خطف على بيت عمه...عنود طالبه كاتلوجات من عند نوره ...ولازم يمر ياخذهن.. وقف سيارته في الحوش ونزل ودخل البيت....وقف عند الباب..وماشاف حد..هدوء...سار الصاله ودق الباب...محد يرد...فتح الباب وشاف ان الصاله فاظيه..وكان بيرد يطلع وبيسكر الباب لولا انه شاف حد راقد عالكرسي...ومن الظعف ما انتبه له...فطيم...سرت رعشه قوية في حمدان....فطيم راقده في الصاله ليش..؟؟؟ فديتها بعدها تعبانه...!!..ليش مخلينها راقده جي قسم بالله مايستحون...!!.. تلفت وهو مكانه..عل وعسى يشوف نوره..بس ماحصل حد...دخل الصاله متردد...بخطوات غير ثابته... وقف جدام فطيم يتامل ويهها الحلو... حن قلبه عليها...وكسرت خاطره...يلس عالارض عشان يكون اقرب... شكلها بيبي...متكوده علىهالكرسي بلا لحاف....من طريقه ضمها ليديها عرف انها بردانه...تلفت في الصاله يدور شي يلحفها به ماحصل...فكر بسفرته...!!..لالا بتعرف عقب انه كان موجود....سار وبند المكيف...على الاقل يخفف من البروده عنها شوي...كان خاطره يمد ايده ويتهيسها حاره او لا...بس ما تجرأ...بتنش...هز راسه عشان يصحصح...اللي يسويه غلط..ولازم يطلع الحين... تحرك من مكانه قبل مايدخل حد ويشوفه... ويوم طلع من الصاله وسكر الباب..وقف عداله..وتساند على الايدار..وحط ايديه فمخابيه وهو يحس فجأه ببرد....شو هالشعور العنيف بالحمايه اللي يحس فيه...؟؟؟ ودّه يروح ويضم فطيم ويخفف عنها....والله لو كان مسموحله مستحيل يخليها راقده بهالطريقه....كيف خلوها وساروا عنها ..؟؟ وهم يدرووبها مريضه...!!...
نورة : حمدان...!!!..
رفع راسه بسرعه وهو منصدم...وحمد ربه انها نوره مب حد ثاني...
اطالعته نوره باستغراب..ونقلت نظراتها بين باب الصاله المسكر وبين حمدان....وقفته غريبه....وملامحه غريبه بعد..
نورة: شو تسوي..؟؟
حمدان: ادورج...
نورة: خير..؟؟
حمدان: عنود مطرشتني تبا الكاتلوجات اللي عندج...

----------


## Taka

نورة: اهااا... اوكي صبر لحظه بييبهن...
ركظت نورة فوق.وطلع حمدان من البيت عن ايي حد ثاني ويشوفه واقف هالوقفه...وقعد على الدري الامامي للبيت...وهو عاقد صبوعه ببعض..ويتامل في الرخام...وعقله داخل الصاله... بعد شوي يت نوره وعطته الكاتلوجات..
حمدان: مشكووره...
نورة: العفوو...بتسير..؟؟
حمدان: هي بسير...
ووقف في نص الدري..والتفت لنوره متردد...كان وده يقولها شي....بس مب عارف كيف يقولها... هزت نوره راسها كانها تفهمه...
نورة: شفتها...ادري..
حمدان: ماكنت قاصد..
نورة: ادري بعد....لا تخاف بس راقده...ماطاعت تسير غرفتها ..وبعد شوي يوم التفتنا لها حصلناها راقده..وامايه قالت لا توعوونها عشان ترتاح...
ابتسم حمدان...زين انهم مب مطنشينها...بس المفروض مايخلونها...
حمدان: ترومين تيبيلها لحاف...!!.. بردانه تراها...
نورة: ههههههههه احين بييبلها....
حمدان: ولاا تخبرينها اني شفتها...بتظايق وايد...
نورة: ولا يهمك...اطمن بس...وسلم على عنود..وقوم عمي كلهم..
حمدان: ان شاء الله...فمان الله...
ركب حمدان سيارته وروح...وردت نوره داخل البيت ويابت لحاف لفطوم ولحفتها وهي تبتسم وتذكر حمدان..وتتساءل ..ياترى حمدان شو سوا بفطيم يوم كان هني...؟!..
------------------------
----------------------------
الجزء السادس والثلاثين

تمت نوره قاعده عدال راس فطيم ...بعد مالحفتها وهي تفكر بشكل حمدان يوم كان واقف.....شكله غريب..مقهور..ويفكر بعمق... كانه مستغرب او خايف من شي.... معقوله يكون خايف من مشاعره..؟؟؟؟....لالا..حمدان دايما جريء... بس محد يدري يوم يتعلق الموضوع بالحب...حسب علمها حمدان مب راعي هالسوالف..يحب يغلس ويمزح بس اول مره يهتم بشكل شخصي وايد بوحده من البنات...!!!.. وماتدري كيف ممكن يتصرف او يحس... تحركت فطيم وقاطعت حبل افكارها..واطالعت حواليها وعقب اطالعت نوره باستغراب...
فطوم:.......الساعه كم..؟؟
نورة: الساعه تسع ونص..
نشت فطوم ويلست وهي حاطه يديهاعلى ويهها وترتب شعرها..
فطوم: خييبه ليش ماوعيتوني..؟؟؟
نورة: امي قالت خلوها راقده ترتاح...
فطوم: مااصلييييييت...(ومسكت رقبتها تهوس عليها)..آآآخ...تكسرت..
نورة: اهمزج..؟؟
فطوم: هي والله دخييلج..
يلست فطوم عالارض جدام نوره اللي قاعده عالكرسي...وقعدت نوره تهمزها وفطوم مدوخه...يت ام خالد ويلست عندهن....
ام خالد: هاا بنتي شو تانسين..؟؟
فطوم: الحمد لله عموه....
نورة: وييين والله انج حاااره...
فطوم: بتخف الحراره ان شاء الله..
ام خالد: كلتي دواج.؟؟
فطوم: لا بعدني..بصلي التراويح وبكله...
ام خالد: زين.. نوره شفت سياره ظاهره من بيتنا..منو ياكم..؟؟
تكلمت نوره وهي تهمز فطيم..
نورة: هذا حمدان ياي يشل كاتلوجات حق عنود...
لاحظت نوره ان فطوم ارتجفت من طاري حمدان.. وبعد شوي نشت وقعدت عدال نوره وهي اطالعها بنظرة فيها سؤال يقول " دخل هني.؟"... نوره ابتسمت وقررت تخلي فطوم على اعصابها ...وصدت عنها تسولف ويا امها...طبعا فطوم ماتقدر تسالها وعمتها موجووده...فياست منها وسارت تصلي وتاكل دواها....
حمدان دخل بيتهم وهو يجلب الكاتلوجات في ايده... دخل الصاله وحصل عنود منسدحه على هالكرسي.. وام سلطان وابو سلطان يالسين يتابعون الاخبار...وسلطان فارش اوراق جدامه وقاعد يشخط عليهن...يصمم..
حمدان: السسسسسسلام عليكم...
التفتوا له كلهم وردوا سلامه...اعتدلت عنود في يلستها يوم تقرب حمدان منها ويلس عدالها..عطاها الكاتلوجات
حمدان: اندووج...يسلمون عليج...
عنود: الله يسلمهم وياك من الشر يارب...مشكوور حمدان..
حمدان: العفوو...سيري هاتيلي عصير عطشان...
عنود: من عيووني..
سارت عنود المطبخ التحظيري عشان تيب لاخوها عصير.... التفتت له امه..
ام سلطان: هاااا بويه...شو هباااتك..؟
حمدان: الحمد لله بخير...حد ياكم..؟؟
ام سلطان: اظني ربع اخوك حميد في الميلس...
سوا حمدان حركه بويهه تبين انه مب مهتم.. نش ويلس عدال ابوه وسلطان المشغول عنهم..
حمدان: ابووويه...خل عنك هالاخبار اباك فسالفه...
بو سلطان: خير..؟
حمدان: خير ان شاء الله....ابا اشتغل....
التفتت ثلاث ازواج من العيون صوبه...مستغربين من هالطلب...
سلطان: احين من ثلاث سنين تدرس واحين بتودر دراستك..؟؟؟
حمدان: منو قالك انزين اني بودر دراستي..؟؟ صدق ان هالعاده منتشره فيكم كلكم..ماتخلون الواحد يكمل رمسته...
بو سلطان: عيل شووو..؟؟
حمدان: ابويه...مب حلوه اني ريال عود بلحيتي وانته تصرف عليه...الله يطول بعمرك ان شاء الله وانته ماتقصر لكن انا ابا اعتمد على نفسي...
بو سلطان: مايخااالف انزين لكن دراستك ...؟؟
حمدان: دراستي بكملها ان شاء الله...بدرس الصبح وبشتغل مسا...
سلطان: ماشي دواير بتوظفك دوام مسائي...واي شركه خاصه لها دوام مسائي بتشغلك بشهادة ثانوي..؟؟
حمدان: انته بتشغلني في الشركه....
سلطان: اهااااااااااا ...هات من الآخر...
حمدان: هههههههههه... شو بعد آخر...بس خلصت السالفه... بداوم الصبح في الكلية وبعد الغدا بداوم في الشركه لين المغرب...
ام سلطان: يابوويه تعب عليك....
حمدان: وشوو عليه عاد انا تعب والا غيره..؟؟
سلطان: مابتروم تيب درجاتك الزينه اللي تيبها الحين تراك...بتاثر على دراستك...
حمدان: لا تفاول عليه...ان شاء الله اني بستمر على هالمستوى... وبعدين بيكون عندي وقت ادرس في الليل...
هز سلطان راسه وهو فقد الاهتمام بمتابعه النقاش هذا اللي معرووفه نهايته...هذا حمدان...واللي يباه بيحصله...يت عنود وعطت اخوها العصير ويلست مكانها ساكته...ما فيها تدخل بنقاش بينهم..مالها خص....
ام سلطان: عز الله ماعشت يابوويه..جانك الصبح في الكليه والمسا في الشغل وفي الليل مابترقد عشان تدرس.. لالا..انا اقول تريا لين ماتخلص دراستك وعقب اشتغل....
حمدان: امايه انا مب مرتاح جذي.... فظيحه والله اللي يسالني وين تشتغل اقوله ماشتغل تراني ادرس.. وهم يشوفوني اصرف برااحه ويعرفون انه ابويه يصرف علي....جي مب ياهل انا...
كل هذا النقاش وبو سلطان يطالع ولده بعين اعجاب وفخر...
بو سلطان: والله ياولدي اني اتريا منك هالطلب من زمان... لكن ماحبيت اضغط عليك ... ولازم اني بفرح وبستانس يوم بشوف ولدي صار ريال ويبا يعتمد على نفسه.... واسميني مابخالف شوور انا اترياه من سنين واشوفه انه عين الصواب...بس قولي قبل...انته قدها هالمسؤوليه..؟؟ تروم عليها والا عقب بتقولي بودر الشغل وما اروم...؟!!..
حمدان: افا عليك يابو سلطان....اسميني قدها وقدود والا مابطلبها منك....
بو سلطان: تراني ماحب شغل المحاباة هذا...ولا بسويلك سالفه زياده عشانك ولدي... بشغلك حالك حال الموظفين اللي عندهم ثانويه عامه...
ظحك حمدان وسلطان وعنود...وام سلطان تنرفزت لانهم بيقصرون بولدها واطالع ريلها بعين معصبه ...
حمدان: وانا ماطلبت انك تسويلي سالفه...ابا اشتغل ويمشي لي معاش حالي حال الموظفين...اهم شي يكون بالي مرتاح..وانا راضي عن نفسي..
بو سلطان: بارك الله فيك..واخوك مابيقصر..بيخلص لك اوراقك وبمشيلك المعاش..وبداوم ان شاء الله...
حمدان: مشكووور يابوويه الله يطولي بعمرك....ويخليك لنا...
سلطان: متى تبا اداوم..؟؟
حمدان: والله من باجر اذا تبغي..
سلطان: لا..نحن مشغولين بمناقصه الحين مب فاظي... خلها اول الشهر عشان يكون كل شي مظبوط...
حمدان: خلاص تمام..يوم تباني اداوم خبرني..
لم سلطان اوراقه وطلع وهو يقول انه بيسير اييب حرمته وعياله من بيت يدهم.....وكمل حمدان سهرته ويا اهله...وعقبها سار يدرس شوي قبل ما يرقد...استوا من يدخل حجرته يذكر وقفة فطوم فيها...ويستانس...
بالباجر في امريكا...
فطوم: ان شاء الله عمي...
حمدان: انا مب عمج...
فطوم: هههههه عيل شو...؟؟
حمدان: واحد يحاتي صحتج....!!
التفتت نوره لحمدان مبتسمه ومندهشه..... وفطوم نزلت عيونها وهي محمره من الاحراج... حمدان انتبه لنفسه وحس انه طلع شي المفروض مايطلع...
حمدان: يالله باي..
طلع من المطبخ وركب سيارته وهو يسب نفسه انه بين ولو شوي من مشاعره...المفروض ما يبين لها....مب وقته....لازم احين يوم يرد يشوفها مره ثانيه ينسيها انه قال هالجمله وبين هالاهتمام....
-----------------------------

----------


## Taka

الجزء السابع والثلاثون


يوم الاثنين الظهر..في امريكا دخل خليفه قاعة المحاظرة من وقت شوي...وكانت القاعه فاظيه الا من كم طالب اخر القاعه قاعدين... حط كتبه ويلس في الكرسي المعتاد... وبعد شوي دخلت هند وهي حاطه كتبها تحت ايدها ومتسانده على العكازين وتحاول تمشي..كانت مشغوله وايد بنفسها وتخاف انها اطيح...عشان جي ما انتبهت لاي حد ثاني....لكنها بعد جهد وصلت قبل الكرسي اللي تقعد عليه هي.... وخليفه يراقب بفضول بطرف عينه... والظاهر انه من عينه طاحن كتب المسكينه على الارض وكانت بطيح هي بعد من الصدمه... قام خليفه بدون حاسيه وشل كتبها من الارض وجمعهم...ووقف...وحطهم لها على الطاوله وهو نفسه منحرج..ويشوفها هي بعد اطالعه وهي منحرجه ومتفشله..
هند: مشكور...
خليفه: العفوو...سلامات هند...ماتشوفين شر...
رفعت نظرها البنت مستغربه من هالتنازل من قبل خليفه...اللي كان نفسه مب عارف شو قاعد يسوي...!!..
هند: الله يسلمك من كل شر....
خليفه: آآ... سمعتهم يقولون انج سويتي حادث..!!!
هزت هند راسها بايجاب وعيونها بالارض...
خليف: كيف..؟؟
هند: همم...كنت واقفه اتريا الباص... لف علينا ياهل كان يسوق سياره على الرصيف..ودعمني انا ووحده عيوز.. الحرمه ماتت ...وانا الله سلمني...
عقد خليفه حياته متظايق....وهز راسه باسف...
خليفه: الحوادث... من ثلاث شهور بس فقدت اعز ربعي..والسبه حادث...
رفعت هند نظرها باهتمام...
هند: هذا يوم سرت فجاه الامارات..؟؟
خليفه: هي...
هند: البقية فحياتك...!
خليفه: الدايم ويه الله...المهم انتي ديري بالج على نفسج ..والكتب لو تشلين شنطه صغيره تعلقينها عجتفج احسن عن يطيحن عنج كل ساعه...انا مب متوفر في الخدمه على طول...!!!
وابتسم..
هند: هههههههههههه...ان شاء الله..ومشكور ماقصرت...
خليفه: العفوو...
سار عنها لكرسيه وهو مستغرب من نفسه.... بس كان متاكد 100% انه شعوره مجرد شفقه لا غير...بس الخوف انها تفهم السالفه غلط ونبدا بالحركات من اول ويديد...واول ما دخل البروفسور وبدا محاظرته نسى كل شي ثاني..

مرت ايام شهر رمضان بسرعه على جماعتنا... طول الشهر كانت الايام تمر مثل بعض..سعيد يروح العين كل اسبوع.. ويشوف نوره ويسلم عليها.... وكانت علاقته هو مع نوره مستقره تقريبا... حصه مع رجوع علاقتها بعنود مثل قبل تحسنت حالتها وااايد..وكاانت تبين مرتاحه اكثر عن قبل..كانه حمل كبير من الكلام اختفى...لكن هذا ماينسيها المرحوم...وامه المسكينه اللي دايما كان على اتصال معاها..حتى انها زارتهم مرتين في هالشهر الكريم... حصه قدرت تختم القرآن كامل على روح سيف... يوميا تشوف صورته وتتامله ..والهدايا اللي يابها لها..والوروود وكل شي...وكانت تحس بالم اقل...لكن شو بتسوي..هذا القدر وما كتب....
حمدان قام يتعيوف واايد بفطوم..ودومه يشتربها... ويتعمد انه يوم يكون قاعد وهي تدخل وتيلس وياهم يقوم من مكانه ويطلع...كانه مايبا يقعد عندها... وكان يستمتع يوم يشوف التردد فعيونها... والحيره... والمسكينه قامت تحس على دمها ويوم تشوفه يالس مكان ماتروحلهم...وتقعد بروحها.. صح حمدان كان يمووت فيها بشكل مخوفنه... لكنه مب واثق بان الاعتراف بالمشاعر هو حل مناسب.... بس يوم درى ان فطيم قبل العيد بيومين بتروح الشارجه وبتم هناك اسبوع...تخبل... هالفتره كلها..؟؟؟؟..وااايد...وراحت فطيم الشارجه مع اخوها قبل مايسمحله الوقت انه يروح ويشوفها ويسلم عليها ...وهذا اللي خلاه مظايق ومب على عوايده طول اليومين اللي سبقن العيد...

صباح العيد نشت نوره الساعه خمس الصبح..كعادتها في كل عيد عشان تعاون امها على التجهيزات والترتيب... امس كانت راقده متاخر بعد هي وحصه لانهن كانن يرتبن البيت وميلس الرياييل... نزلت نورة المطبخ وحصلت امها مع البشاكير يسوون الفواله ويجهزون سلال الفواكه وغيره...وخذولهم من الوقت بهالشغل ساعه ونص... سارت نورة فوق لغرفتها تسبحت وصلت صلاة العيد وغيرت ثيابها وتعدلت وتكشخت ..عقبها سارت توعي حصه اللي عندها صداع من امس.... ونزلت تحت... تسلم على ابوها واخوانها اللي كلهم متيمعين في الصاله مع ام خالد...
نورة: السسسسسسسسسسلام علييييييكم....
يت وايهت ابوها وحبته على راسه....
بو خالد: مباااااركن عييييييييدج يانوره...
نورة: عساااك من العايدين والسالمين يابووويه...
وسلمت على خالد وناصر وعيالهم وحريمهم... ويوم نزلت حصه نفس الشي سلمت عليهم وبعدها بساعه ساروا الميلس يستقبلون اهلهم وربعهم اللي يايين يسلمون عليهم سلام العيد... طبعا قوم بو سلطان وعياله اول الناس...ماعدا عنود وامها تموا في البيت فظيحه يخلونه فاظي...
المهم مر الوقت في هاليوم ببطء شوي...يوم وصلت الساعه 11...ام خالد كانت طلعت تسلم على الاهل والمعارف....كانت نوره وحصه يالسات في الصاله مجابلات ويدققن تيلفونات لربعهن واهلهن وطبعا بما في ذلك هل الشارجه ويسلمون عليهم... سمعن صوت سياره ..وطبعا نوره بفظوولها طارت للدريشه تشوف منو ياي...وشافت الرنج السودا... وحمدان نازل منها ولاول مره في التاريخ كاشخ بسفره وعقال... ولابس نظاره..
نورة: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههاي...
اطالعتها حصه باستغراب...
حصه: شبلاج تظحكين..؟؟
نورة: هههههههههههه بسسسسسسرعه قبل لا يدش البيت....تعالي شوفي..
يتها حصه اطالع حمدان اللي اشتاقت لشووووفته من زمان ماشافته وابتسمت....
حصه: حرام عليج دومج تظحكين عليه...شو بلاه والله يجنن...!!
نورة: ههههههههههه قسم بالله تحفه ....
حصه: انا بدش..سلمي عليه وباركيله....
نورة: انزين....
طلعت حصه من الصاله ودخلت حجرة فطيم...ودخل حمدان البيت وهو يعدل السفره...
حمدان: احم احممممممممممم هووووووود ياهل البيت....
نورة: اقرب حمدان....
دخل حمدان الصاله وعق نظارته..
حمدان: السسسسسسسسسلام عليج بنت عمي...
نورة: وعليكم السلاااااااام ولد العم...
حمدان: مباااااركن عييييييييدج...
نورة: عساك من العايدين والسااالمييييين...شحالك؟
حمدان: بخيير الحمد لله علومكم..؟؟ وين امج؟ بسلم عليها...
نورة: طلعت...
حمدان: كل عادها ماشاء الله طلعت...!!
نورة: هي تعرفها عاد انته عيوزنا... تسلم عليك حصه وتقولك مباركن عيدك...
حمدان: ياحليلها حصيص والله...ردي السلام عليها....
وشل حلاوه باتشي من السله ويلس...
حمدان: احححححم...بروحج هني..؟؟
نورة: هممممممممممم هي...ليش..؟؟
حمدان: اباج فسالفه...
نورة: خير...؟
حط الحلاوه فحلجه وهو يفكر كيف يبدا....
حمدان: رقمها لو سمحتي...
بطلت نوره عيونها....وسكتت...
حمدان: لا اطالعيني جي... شفت عندها تيلفون...ابا رقمها..
نورة: ااحم..منو هي...
حمدان: فطيم...
نورة: آسفه...
رصص حمدان عيونه معصب....
نورة: حمدان انته ينيت.؟؟؟ شو تبابه..؟؟
حمدان: بباركلها بالعيد...
نورة: باركلها يوم بترد...
حمدان: مب حلو جي...ابا الحين اطرش لها مسج...
نورة: اسفه جدا...مابعطيك اياه...
حمدان: نوروه....
نورة: ماشي نوروه اسفه..شو تبا تسوي للبنت مشاكل...؟؟؟
حمدان: جذي يعني..؟؟
نورة: هي جذي...وازعل جان تبا تزعل..ماقدر اعطيك الرقم هذا امانه ...سبحان الله تصير مشاكل والا سعيد يشوف رقمك في تيلفون اختها بتستوي علوووووم..وكله بكون انا السبب...
تململ حمدان في قعدته...يعرف ان كلام نوره صح ...بس لازم يقولها شي لااازم...
حمدان: نوروه..والله انا مب هامني الرقم... انا عندي كم كلمه ابا اقولهن لفطيم باي طريقه...
نورة: والله من عقب الطريقه الزفته اللي كنت تعامل البنت بها ماظنيتك تهتم زود يعني...
حمدان: حرام عليج لا تظلميني ...كل شي كان تمثيل ومتعمد اعاملها جي...
نورة: ليش ان شاء الله.؟
حمدان: بس..عشان ماتحس اني اهتم بها....وانتي بعد لا ادخلين هالفكره فبالها...
نورة: اجذب يعني..
حمدان: لا اجذبين...بس لا تطريني جدامها بعد..
نورة: انا اول مره فحياتي اشوف واحد يحب وحده لهالدرجه ويبا يبين لها عكس شعوره..!!! هذا بدال ما تتقرب منها....!!
حمدان: انتي مابتفهميني..ومايخصج في هالسالفه ...المهم احين شو اسوي...؟
نورة: لازم يوصل هالكلام اللي تبغي تقوله يعني..؟؟
حمدان: هي لازم...
نورة: خلاص اكتبلي اياه فورقه وانا بطرشه من تيلفون امايه...
حمدان: ياسلااااااااام وانتي بتشوفين الكلام اللي ابا اقوله..!!!.
نورة: بعد قصوورك ادس عليه...مافيها شي تراني ادري بكل شي...
حمدان: همممممممممم..... سيري انزين هاتي ورقه وقلم...
ظحكت نوره وسارت تيب له دفتر وقلم...كتب لها كم كلمه وعطاها الدفتر...وكفخها به بعد من ظيجته ..وطلع عنها وسار يكمل سلاماته ....
اول ماطلع حمدان من هني رن التيلفون من هني...ربعت نوره للتيلفون وطلع مكالمه خارجيه..
نورة: آآلووو..
عبدالله: هلاااااااااااا نورووووه السلام عليج..
نورة: هلا والله باخوووووووويه مباركن عييييييييدك....
عبدالله: عساج من العاايدين والسااالميييين...شخباركم ؟
نورة: الحمد لله شحالك انته...؟
شافت نوره حصه داخله الصاله واشرت لها عشان تي تكلم عبدالله... في نفس الوقت عبدالله قال لنوره..
عبدالله: بخير..اندوج خليفه يبا يسلم عليج...

----------


## Taka

بس نوره ماسمعت كانت مشغوله بحصه وعطتها السماعه قبل ماتسمع رمسه عبدالله... وهو مناك عطى التيلفون لخليفه...
حصه: آآلووو....
بطل خليفه عيونه واطالع فويه عبدالله مستغرب....معقووله يتراواله...!!! ..شو هالمقلب..؟؟ معقوله صوت نوره يشبه صوت اختها لهالدرجه..؟؟ تم ساكت.. وقلبه يدق بعنف...
حصه: آآآلوووو....!!!
برطمت حصه...ماحصل التيلفون يخترب الا على حظها يوم بترمس اخوها..؟؟؟
خليفه: آلو...
رفعت حصه عيونها لنوره اللي قاعده على كرسي اطالع في دفتر وتبتسم....حصه ماصدقت اذنيها...وبصمت بالعشر بان هالصوت مب صوت عبدالله....
خليفه: نووره..؟!
غمضت حصه عيونها على ذكريات وايده...خليفه...!!...اكلمه والا لا ياربي...؟!...
حصه: هااا...هلا...لا انا ..حصه...

يلس خليفه عالشبريه وريوله مب شالتنه... حصه..؟!...كيف..؟ عبدالله كان يكلم نوره...!!!..يالله ياحصه....!!..اخر مره سمعت صوتها كان يوم باركت لها وسلمت عليها قبل ما اسافر من خمس او ست شهور...
رفع عينه لعبدالله الي كان طالع للمرر يسلم على كم واحد...
خليفه:آآآآآ ...هلا...هلا والله..احم...شحالج.؟
حصه: .......بــ...بــخير ...
خليفه: مباركن عيدج بنت عمي....
قال بنت عمي عشان ماينتبه له عبدالله انه ماقاعد يكلم نوره....مع انه وده ومشتاق يلفظ اسمها....حصــــه...!!...
حصة: عساك من العايدين والسالمين خليفه...
نقزت نوره من مكانها يوم سمعت اسم خليفه..واستغربت كيف نط على التيلفون..؟؟؟ وفرت الدفتر وهي اطالع حصه اللي متمسكه بقو بسماعة التيلفون واطالع نوره بتوتر...
خليفه: ...شو بلاج.؟
حصه: آآآآ... ماشي..اندوك كلم نوره...
وفرت السماعه على نوره وطلعت من الصاله وركبت فوق لحجرتها...وسكرت الباب وراها ...صار تنفسها سريع من تذكرت خليفه...يلست على شبريتها ومدت اييدها لتحت المخده..وطلعت صورة المرحوم وضمتها لصدرها...وهي تهمس..
حصه: محد غيرك فقلبي....محد....
ونزلت دموعها وهي تضم الصوره اكثر واكثر...دخلت عليها نوره بعد فتره وهي مستغربه تصرفها...وشافت حالتها...انقبظ قلبها عليها...يت عدالها ولوت عليها ....وقعدت تمسح على شعرها وهي ماتعرف شو تقولها...اكيد اشتاقت للمرحوم.. باركت للكل بالعيد ماعداه....لو كان موجود بيكون اول شخص تبارك له بهاليوم....
هدت حصه ومشت دموعها....ورفعت راسها عن حظن اختها ورجعت صورة سيف تحت المخده...
نورة: شو بلاج حصه.؟؟؟ ليش ركظتي جي فجاه...
هزت حصه راسها...
حصه: ماشي...
نورة: فيج شي....شو قالج خليفه....؟
رفعت حصه نظرها لاختها...
حصه: خليفه ماقال شي.... ذكرى خليفه هي السبب....
نورة: كيف يعني..؟؟
حصه: ماريد ارمس بالموضوع...
نورة: افااا ..انا اختج...
حصه: نوره.... اناكبرت وانا مقتنعه بانه خليفه بياخذني انا لا محاله.... ماكنت احبه...ولا هو يحبني...بس مجرد قناعه... وتصور مسبق..عشان جي حصلت صعوبه باني اتقبل سيف الله يرحمه... بس يوم رمسته اليوم..!!. .ماعرف...تذكرته ..وتذكرت سيف...بس...ماعليج مني انا قاعده اخربط...
بس نوره فهمت عليها....ابتسمت وسكتت...حصه قاعده تواجه ماضي...وحب جديم..صح تقول ماكانت تحبه... بس هي تقول هالشي لانها ما كانت تدري بشعورها...وكانت ترفض انها تورط نفسها بمشاعرها قبل ماتعرس....وتوفر حبها على قولتها لبعد العرس لريلها وبس.... مثل ماصار مع سيف الله يرحمه... ياترى شو بتسوي حصه يوم بيرجع خليفه من السفر...؟؟؟؟

الظهر ويوم رجعت ام خالد من جولتها...نزلت نوره عند امها وخذت موبايلها...وراحت للصاله وكتبت المسج اللي موصنها حمدان عليها....وكانت تقول...
" يافرحتي يا نور لبلاد.....يا انس ممزوج بتغاريد..
يعل الفرح فعيونج اعياد.....عساج من عوادة العيد..."
وكتبت تحت ان المسج" مكتوبه بايد نوره مرسله من طرف شخص غلس"... عاد كيفها فطوم تفهم اللي تبغيه منها...
فطوم اول ماشافت المسج تخبلت عالابيات...بس يوم فكرت بالكلام اللي مكتوب تحت اعتفس ويهها... ماعندهم شخص غلس غير حمدانووووه الطويل....شو معناة هالكلام..؟؟؟ قامت واتصلت على البيت ...ردت عليها نوره
فطوم: نوروووه...؟؟؟ شو هذا..؟؟
نورة: هههههههههههه شو..؟؟
فطوم: فسري المسج الحلوه هذي من عند منو بالضبط وليش وكيف ؟
نورة: والله يالغاليه هذي من ولد العم... روميوو....ياني هني واحتشر عليه الا يوصل لج هالمسج... اون بباركلها بالعيد...قتله باركلها عقب ماتي..قال لا مب حلووو...واصر عليه اني اطرشها لج..
حست فطوم ان ويهها احترق...كيف حمدان يناقش موضوعها مع نوره...آخ يالفظيحه...
فطوم: نورووه..!!...انتي قريتي المسج..؟؟ شو هذا يافرحتي وانا اون نور لبلاد ودنيااا...شو هالغزل عيني عينك ماحيده تطلع هالسوالف من ولد عمج الدفش...ياويلج ان كان مقلب....
نورة: ههههههههه والله انه مب مقلب...وان هالرمسه صدق... وترا ماعليج من دفاشه حمدان وياج عاد اونه هذا تغطيه على شعوووره...
فطوم: ماالت عليه ويا شعور جان هذي تغطية...!!
نورة: حرام عليج...
فطوم كانت من الخاطر منقهره من تصرفات حمدان البايخه في الفتره الاخيره...
فطوم: والله صدق...طايحبي يفشلني ويشتربي اخر شي يطرشلي هالمسج...!!!!!...
نورة: شدراني بتفكير حمدان المختلف....!!...
قررت فطوم اطنش السالفه وتسكت..تخاف حد يخطف عدال غرفتها ويسمعها ترمس عن حمدان...مافيهاعالمشاكل..
فطوم: هممممممم... المهم شخباركم.؟ شو العيد عندكم..؟؟
نورة: شو بعد..؟ متجابلين انا وحصه..حريم اخواني كل وحده سارت عند اهلها...واخواني محد طالعين وابويه وامي رقدوا.....جان ما اقوم انطب وارقد انا بعد...
فطوم: مب زين تخلون البيت فاظي..
نورة: ياسلام عليهم عيل بقعد حارسه حقهم انا....ما ارتاح يعني...من اصبحت وانا في المطبخ والله...
فطوم: يالعيووز شقايل اتقحطن...سيري سيري رقدي انزين...
نورة: انزين..شو اقول حق حمدان..
فطوم: قووليييله... فطوم ماقالت شي.... خليه يحس شوي بالحقران...
نورة: مسكييييييين حاله...حتى ما ابارك له..؟؟؟
فطوم: ولا تباركيله...خليه يتادب...متسلط عليه... ونافخ عمره مادري عشوووو..؟؟؟!!!
نورة: ههههههههههه انزين خلاص ..برايج عيل..
فطوم: تمام...مع السلامه..

سكرت فطيم عن نوره وهي تظحك... وطبعا خزنت المسج وماحذفتها...فيوم من الايام بتذكره بهالمسج...فطوم غصبن عنها بدت تتعلق بحمدان..وكانت تظايق وايد من تصرفاته الاخيره واقتنعت انه كان يلعب بس...ولين الحين شاكه بهالشي...بس المسج وايد رقيقه...معقووله يلعب ويورط بنت عمه وياه..؟؟؟؟....الله اعلم كل شي يطلع من تحت راسه ...والحمد لله اني ماوصلت لدرجه الحب يعني....

ثالث ايام العيد راحت عنود لبيت عمها ووداها اخوها سلطان..لانه كان متواعد مع ناصر نزلها ودخل الميلس... دخلت عنود وحصلت عمتها يالسه مع حريم عيالها...سلمت عليها ويلست وياهم شوي ويابولها العصير والحلاوه.. يوم سالتهم عن البنات قالولها انهن فوق فحجرهن..وكان الوقت عصر...استسمحت منهم عنود وركبت فوق ودقت الباب على حصه...
حصه: مفتووووووووح...
دخلت عنود وشافت حصه يالسه على كرسي التواليت... حاطه نص شعرها على جتفها جدام وتفجج فيه وتسحي...هذي هي حصه..نقطة ظعفها شعرها ...دومها مبتلشه فيه...
عنود: السسسسسسسسلام عليييج...
حصه: هلااااا والله وغلااااا.. هلا بعنوووود..
سلمت على بعض ويلست حصه مكانها وعنود يلست مجابلتنها على الشبريه..
عنود: شخبارج حصيص...؟
حصه: بخيييييير علومج انتي..؟؟
عنوود: منييحا الغاليه..
حصه: منو يايبنج؟
عنود: سلطان اخويه...انتي دومج مبتلشه بهالشعر..؟؟ لميييه برايه...
حصه: تبينه يتقطع عليه؟؟... خليني افججه وعقب بعقصه وبرفعه...
عنود: عيل فطوم ماردت؟؟..
حصه: لا عند اهلها...بعدها يومين...بالخميس يمكن ترد...والا الجمعه ..
عنود: هيي...حليلها...اقول حصيص...كم باقلج عن تخلص العده..؟؟
نزلت حصه عيونها...

----------


## Taka

حصه: شهر...
عنود: يعني يوم بيخلص الكورس...!!..
حصه: هي بالضبط...ليش؟
عنود: عشان ياعمري اشلج وياي دبي...
حصه: هههههههههههههه خبله...
عنود: والله صدق..
حصه: ومنو اللي بيخليني..؟؟؟
عنود: مالي خص...انا مب سايره ارووحي ويا امي...لازم تين وياي...
حصه: خييير لين عقب شهر..متى قالج عبدالله بيرجعون..؟؟
عنود: بعدهم شهرين....
حصه: اهاااااا...ماشي وقت لازم اجهزين نفسج...عبدالله مابيصبر متحلف انه اول مايرد البلاد بيعرس...
عنود: ههههههههههههههه...برااااااايه ...لو ايي البيت ويقولي لبسي عباتج ويالله...مابقول لا...
حصه: هههههههه انتي بعد عنز....
شهقت عنود..
عنود: قصدج يعني اخوج تيس..؟؟؟؟ ماعليه جان ماخبرته...
حصه: عنلاااتج كيف تجلبين الرمسات....
عنود: ههههههه..حصوووه...شاغل بالي فستان العرس....!!..كيف اسويه..؟؟ افصل والا اأجر..؟؟
حصه: هممممم.. لا طبعي اجري...بس دوري فستان يديد ومب ملبوس...
عنود: اكيييد هالشي.... بس ماريده ابيض احين كله يدخلون الوان فيه... بس اباه ناعم وفي نفس الوقت كاااشخ...
حصه: بتحصلين فساتين حلوه... فبوظبي او دبي.. مشاغل عندهم بالهبل...
عنود: ياختي احس نفسي ماجهزت شي موليه...صح الثياب وطرشتهن يفصلونهن وافتكيت من سالفتهن..بس باقي وايد اشياء...
حصه: كتبي ورقه انزين ..وكل ماتخلصين شغله شطبي عليها...
عنود: والله فكره.... وانتي اختي حبيبتي بتساعديني...
حصه: من عيوووني...
تحمسن للسالفه...سارت عنود قفلت الباب وعقت عباتها وشيلتها وانسدحت عالشبريه... وحصه فرت شعرها ورا ظهرها ويابت دفتر وقلم وانسدحت عدال عنوود..تذكرن ايام قبل دايما يسون هالحركه...
حصه: اوكي كتبي...لحظه انتي شو خلصتي لين الحين...؟؟
عنود: همممممممم...شريت قطع...وفصلت جلاليب ومغربي وثلاث فساتين خفيفه... شريت الذهب والعقود وهالسوالف... بس ..
وبرطمت..
حصه: ويا ويهج ماسويتي شي...
عنود: ترا انا عشان جي مبتلشه...
حصه: انزين كتبي... مكياجات...عطورات...دخون وهالسوالف....همممم...ملابس داخليه...قمصان نوم...آآآ...نعلان... وووووووو...شنط ايد لا تنسينهن... و كتبي بعد اكسسوارات وشباصات وهالامور الخفيفه.. وووو...
عنود: خيبه شو بعد بتحطيلي...؟!..
حصه: صبري انتي يمكن ناسين شي....تعالي صح سوالف الصالون....انتي متى بتعابلين بعمرج..؟؟
عنود: بسم الله عليه... شعري وسااااايح ومرتب...بشرتي بيظا وصافيه الحمد لله...جسمي زين... شو بعد تبيني اسوي بعمري..؟؟
حصه: لازم تسوين حمامات زيت وتنظيف بشره ..وحمام مغربي وغيره وغيره من السوالف الحريمية....
عنود: يووووووه علينا هذا عقب قراب العرس...وشو بعد...
حصه: كفايه عليج جذي...خلصي هذيلا ونحن بنسال خواتنا شو سون فعراساتهن...
عنود: حبيبتي... انا باخذ اجازه من عند عموووه...بقولها انا ماصبر عن حصه وما عرف اشتري شي بلاها..بخليج المرافقه الخاصه هههههههه ...
حصه: ههههههه يالله على ايدج انا ماعندي مانع....
عنود: تبينا ننزل تحت نقعد عندهم...؟؟
حصه: مافججت شعري بعدني...
عنود: لميييييييييه عقب بتفججينه...
حصه: امري لله....
نشت حصه عن الشبريه ولمت شعرها اي كلام وطلعت شيلتين بيظ وحده لها والثانيه لعنود...نزلن تحت وقعدوا مع باقي الحريم....
عنود تمت عندهم لين في الليل...سلطان نقع فيها خيانه خلاها وسار عنها مع ناصر... واتصلت بحمدان عشان اييبها ...
حمدان: انتي شو مسيرنج...؟؟؟؟
عنود: عندي شغل ويا حصه...شوفيها..؟؟
حمدان: يابنتي عيب عليج كل يوم وطابه عليهم البيت تقولون بتموت وتسكن فيه...
عنود: جب جب...من متى انا احاسب على هالسوالف هذا بيت عمي... ومتى ما ابغي ايي....المهم انته بتيني؟
حمدان: مب ياااااااااايينج...باتي عندهم..
عنود:والله..؟؟؟ خلاص خبر امايه...
حمدان: عنبوو ذاك الخشم لج....ماتصدق..
عنود: هههههههههه شو اسويبك..مب طايع تيبني...
حمدان: والله اني تعبااااااان منكرف كراااف في الشركه وابا ارقد...
عنود: الله يعطيك العافيه...يالله عاااد تعال بسرعه عشان ترد بسرعه البيت وترقد...
حمدان: ياهل انا تقصين عليه...!!!..
عنود: انته اطولها وهي قصييره...بلاك منقهر ... قمت ما اطيق حد يرمسك مووليه الا وشبيت فويهه...!!!
حمدان: يووه سوت لي سالفه بعد... خلاص احين بيييج..باي..
وسكر فويهها.... اطالعت عنود فويه نوره وحصه...
عنود: هذا حد سارق عنه شي..؟؟؟ شو مشكلته...؟؟
ظحكت نوره... وحصه رفعت كتوفها كانها تقول مادري...
عنود: احيين بيينا مطير بسيارته..وبيشل الدنيا...انا بقوم البس عباتي فوق...
نشت عنود وسارت حصه وياها...ماتبا تفوت شوفة حمدان بهالمزاج عشان تتمصخر عليه... من سالها ذاك اليوم عن ردة فعل فطوم وقالت له انها ماقالت شي ولا تاثرت وهو مزاجه متعكر... وصدق من خاطره استوى دفش هالمره... ومحد عارف السبب غير نوره وفطيم اللي يظحكن عليه يوميا في التلفون...يوم وصل حمدان مانزل من السياره وشل الدنيا بالهرنات...نقعت نوره من الظحك... حمدان يوصل لين بيت عمه ولا ينزل...؟؟؟ لا اكيد السالفه جايده عنده ومب طايق حد...طلعت له برا ووصلت لين سيارته جان ينزل لها الجامه... وهو زام بووزه ومظايق.. بس طباعه مايودرها..اطالعها بتكبر وقالها..
حمدان:هااات واحد شاورما..وكوكتيل بثلج..وبطاطس..يالله جلدي..
نورة: خسك الله يالسبال... دامك تطنز عيل مب قايلتلك اللي كنت بقوله لك..
حمدان: درر درر.... الارمسج عاد هي من زينها..!!!
نورة: كيييييييفك...
وصدت عنه تباتروح...
حمدان: تعالي تعالي.....(ورجعت له نورة)....شو عندج...؟
قامت نوره تالف...
نورة: عرب عيونهم عسلية يسلمووون عليك...!!..
فز حمدان من كرسيه ... هو صح فطوم لا سلمت عليه ولا شي..بس نوره كسر خاطرهاحمدان بحالته النحيسه هذي..وقررت تخفف عنه شوي...يالله جذبه بيظا...
حمدان: حلفي..؟؟ منووو..؟؟
نورة: الشيخه فاطمه اخت الشيخ سعيد بن هلال...
حمدان: شو قالت لج..؟؟ وكيف يابت طاريه..؟؟؟
نورة: يوهووووووووو علينا...مب لازم هالتفاصيل..
حمدان: لااااازم....
في هاللحظه يت عنوود ...
عنود: يالله نسير... فمان الله نوره..
نورة: مع السلامه عنوووده...
وحمدان عيونه متعلقه بويه نوره يبا يطلع اي شي منها....لكن يوم شاف استحاله اكمال النقاش سكت...بعدين بيسوي وياها تحقيق....

----------


## Taka

الجزء الثامن والثلاثين

الجمعه في الطريج للعين.. سعيد كان متحمس يبا يوصل بسرعه... كان عنده التصاميم النهائية لتصميم بيتهم ويبا يراويه نوره وياخذ رايها فيه..اكيد بيعيبها..التفت صوب فطوم وقال..
سعيد: انتي هذا اخر شهر دراسه..؟؟
فطوم: هي..
سعيد: وعقب اجازه...
فطوم: هي اجازه شتويه شهر بس...وبعدين يبدا الكورس الثاني..
سعيد: انا بسافر بعد شهر..
فطوم: وين بتروووووح..؟؟
سعيد: بسافر انا وربعي...عندي اجازه وبخذها....
فطوم: نوره تدري..؟؟
سعيد: لا...توني اتذكرت بس...
فطوم: خبرها عاد لا تسويلك سالفه ماخبرتني وماخبرتني...
سعيد: هههههههه بقولها اليوم...هزرج بيعيبها التصميم..؟؟
فطوم: انا شفته وايد حلو ومرتب وبسيط ويناسبكم.. سعيد وقف الاستراحه خذلي بيبسي..
سعيد: آآسف..ماااااااااااشي بيبسي.... عندج دبة ماي شربي منها يالله...
كملوا اهل الشارجه طريجهم صوب العين ...وطول الدرب سوالف وظرايب...

في العين... بيت بو سلطان كلهم كانوامعزومين عالغدا في ذاك اليوم...لكنهم بدوا ينسحبون بعد صلاة العصر..ماعدا عنود وحمدان طبعا... الحبيب من درى ان فطيم بتي هالوقت ما تزحزح...حتى انه طلب فراش وفرشووله برااا عالحشيش ويلس عليه بس عشان ما يدش البيت... عاد اونه الجو حلووو هالوقت .... وشوي شوي اهل البيت عيبتهم هالسالفه...فيت ام خالد مع شيبتها ويابوا القهوه والشاي والتمر ويلسوا هم بعد عند حمدان....
نوره كان خاطرها تقعد وياهم هي بعد....بس لو شافها سعيد بيلعن خيرها... وعنود تمت مع حصه لانه حصه ماتروم تظهر جدام اخوها...عشان جي تمن كلهن يالسات داخل الصالة..
اول مادخلت الاكس فايف فز قلب حمدان ووصل للبلعوم....بس تظاهر بالبروود عشان عمه وحرمته مايلاحظون عليه شي.. وهو من هناك كل السوالف في خاطره ......نشوا كلهم بيسلمون على سعيد وفطيم...اللي ترددت بالنزول يوم شافت حمدان يالس..لكنها قررت تنزل وتخلي غشوتها مثل ما هي...سلمت على عمتها وعلى ريل عمتها من بعيد... ودخلت داخل قافطه من حمدان...من شافته تذكرت كل التطنيزات والظحك اللي ظحكته عليه في التيلفون...لكنها اكتشفت انه مايهون عليها...حليله...متفيزر يتريا...والا ما كان يتريانا؟؟؟...امبونه هو دوم فبيت عمه...!!..دخلت الصاله وعقت غشوتها...
فطيم: انا ييييييييييييييييييت....السسسسسسسلام عليكن يابنياااات...
ظحكن وردن السلام عليها وتوايهن وخلصن....
فطوم: تصدقون تولهت عليكم...
حصه: والله حتى نحن افتقدناج في البيت....خلاص تعودنا عليج..
فطوم: فديييييتج والله ياحصيص...هاا عنووود شو اخبار التجهيزات..؟؟
عنود: آآآآآآخ لاتذكريني دخيلج...من اذكر التجهيزات والعرس بطني يعورني....وايد باقلي..
فطوم: وشو تترييين..؟؟
عنود: انا ما اشتري شي بلا حصه..لازم تكون هي وياي...
فطوم: ياعيني عالحب....هههههههه...
يابوا لفطيم حلويات وعصير ...بس سارت حجرتها اول عشان تبدل ثيابها وتقعد براحه.. بعدها دخلت ام خالد وقعدت عند بناتها....
نورة: وين ابوويه عيل.؟
ام خالد: ابوج سار العزبه..والشباب ساروا وياه...
نورة: اهاااااااا...
حصه: والله تولهت على العزبه.....
ام خالد: بتسيرن ان شاء الله في الاجازه....
ماحبت ام خالد تذكر العدّه ..لانها تعرف ان العده تخلص اول ماتبدا اجازه قوم نوره...

اول ما اذن المغرب في العزبه..صلوا قوم سعيد وردوا البيت...
حمدان: احين انته شو تبا في البيت..؟؟ بنسير نحوط شوي...
سعيد:لا لا.... ودني البيت.. ابا اراوي نوره شي...
حمدان: شو هو الشي...؟؟؟
سعيد: شو خصك..؟؟؟
حمدان: يالله عاد...
سعيد: والله يايب تصاميم بيتنا المستقبلي اباها تشوفهن اذاعيبنها بقولهم يبدون بالبنا...
حمدان: لاااااااااا والله...؟؟؟؟ ثرك بتبني لك بيت..!!. ماشاء الله عليك تصدق غرت ...!!!
سعيد: ههههههههه شحقه تغار...عرس وعقب ابني لك بيت... بعدين حلو الواحد يعتمد على نفسه...
حمدان: هي والله....تدري اني بديت اداوم في الشركه مسائي؟
سعيد: شركه ابوك؟
حمدان: فيه غيرها..؟؟؟...بس كارفيني كراااااف...
سعيد: ههههههههه احسن لك تتعود على المسؤوليه وتثقل شوي...
حمدان: قصدك انا خفيف..؟
سعيد: هههههههههه الصراحه احيانا...
حمدان: انزين... خفيف عالقلب بعد....مب ثقيل مثل بعض الناس..
سعيد: منو قصدك.؟؟
حمدان: ناااااااااس...الله يستر عليهم...
سعيد: سوق سوق انته ..سوق...

اول ماوصل حمدان البيت نزلوا..دخل حمدان الميلس وسار سعيد صوب سيارته وطلع التصاميم ...واتصل بفطيم...وقالها تسويله درب... ويوم دخل الصاله ماحصل غير عمته وفطيم هناك...
ام خالد: هلا ابووويه....اقرب...
سعيد: جرييييييب.... فطوم صبيلي شاهي..
ويلس عدال عمته... وحط الاوراق جدامه...
ام خالد: شو هالاوراق يابويه..
سعيد: هذيلا الله يسلمج ياعموووه تصاميم البيت ...ابا اراويج اياهن انتي ونوره...
ترددت العيوز بس فكرت فيها وشافت انه من حق بنتها تشوف تصاميم بيتها....
ام خالد: هيييي ماشاء الله.... فاطمه بنتي زقري نوره خليها تي...
حطت فطوم الشاهي جدام سعيد وراحت تزقر نوره....وسعيد مرتاح ان العيوز ما عارضت هالشي...يوم دخلت نوره رفع نظره لها وهو مستانس...اوففف ياحلاة الاحمر عليها....
نورة: السلام عليكم...
وابتسمت....
سعيد: وعليكم السلااااااااام والرحمه...شحالج نوره؟
نورة: بخير سعيد شحالج انته..؟؟
سعيد: الحمد لله...استريحي..
قعدت نوره عدال امها من الصوب الثاني وعلى ويهها علامات استفهااااااام....
ام خالد: سعيد يايب تصاميم البيت ماشاء الله ويباج تشوفينهن...
استانست نوره وااااااااايد....
نورة: والله..؟؟؟
فرش سعيد الاوراق وقعد يشرح لهم المرافق الاساسيه في الفيلا الصغيره والغرف والحمامات وكل شي .... وكان تصميم البيت مناسب وضعهم وايد كعايله صغيره قابله انها تكبر..!!...ويقدر اذا اضطروا لتوسيع البيت انه يوسعه من الاطراف بكل سهوووله بدون مايخرب تصميم البيت....سعيد كان يشرح على ثلاث اوراق...ثلاث تصاميم مختلفه يعني وحده للطابق الفوقاني ووحده حق الطابق الارضي... والثالثه تصميم مع الحوش وكل شي كامل...
ام خالد: ماشاء الله ياولدي...وايد زين التصميم...الله يوفق ان شاء الله..
سعيد: آآمين ان شاء الله....نوره شورايج؟؟؟
نورة: وااااااااايد حلووو...عيبني...
يوم اطالع فعيونها فهم انها تعني بان حتى لو كان بيتهم هذا خنخووووش صغير بيعيبها دامه بيتها مع سعيد....!!!.. وابتسم لعيونها...
سعيد: ماتبين تزيدين شي عليه..؟؟؟
نورة: هممممم.. بس انا اشوووفه انسب انك تبدل مكان المكتب بغرفة اليهال... احسن تكون غرفة اليهال عدال غرفة النوم الرئيسية....صح امايا..؟؟؟
ام خالد: هي صح...
سعيد: مب مشكله....نبدلهن ..غيره..؟
نورة: همممممممم..المطبخ اباله باب خارجي بعد ...مب بس داخلي... يعني يودي على الحوش...
سعيد: تصدقين انا بعد فكرت فيها هذي...ويبالج بعد غرفة للغسيل عدال المطبخ...
نورة: هي صح...بعد هذي... ولازم تكون من ورا البيت مب مجابله البوابه..
سعيد: اكييييد....خلاص انا بظبط الامور ويا المهندس وبخبرج...آآه...بخبركم...
ظحكت نوره على غلطة سعيد...شوي شوي بيفظح عمره وكل الناس بتدري انه يكلمها في النت...بعدها طلع سعيد وسلم على حمدان وروح الشارجه.... واتصل حمدان وهو يالس فسيارته بعنود وقالها تطلع لانه بيسير البيت ...

بالباجر بعد الغدا..كانت نوره راده من الجامعه وسارت على غرفتها ورقدت...وهي تقول انها ما تبا غدا..وفطوم كانت بعدها في الجامعه....بعد الغدا قعد ناصر يشرب شاي ويقرا الجريده...يت حصه ويلست عداله...
حصه: شو تسوي..؟؟
ناصر: اطالع الاسهم..
حصه: هممممممم..ناصر...بغيتك فسالفه...
ناصر: خير؟
حصه: آآآ...مليت من يلسة البيت..
التفت الها ناصر وهو معقد حياته...
ناصر: وين تبين تسيرين...؟؟؟
حصه: ابا اشتغل..
شافت فويه ناصر الرفض...

----------


## Taka

حصه: بدال ما انا يالسه في البيت لا شغل ولا مشغله...دخييلك ناصر..
ناصر: ابوج مابيطيع حصووه ولا امج بعد... وبصراحه انا ماشوف لج حايه في الشغل...ناقصنج شي..
حصه: ناصر السالفه مب سالفة مااادة....انا ابا اشغل نفسي بشي...بدال ما انا بطاليه في البيت ما عندي شي غير التفكير والحزن...
سكت عنها ناصر وهو متظايق.... بعدهاقال..
ناصر: خلصت عدتج انتي.؟؟
نزلت حصه عيونها...
حصه: باقي شهر...
ناصر: لين شهر خير...
حصه: شهر كفاية عشان تقنع قوم ابويه...
ناصر: وين بتشتغلين يابنت الناس....؟!
حصه: اناخريجة ادارة....اشتغل في اي بقعه...
ناصر: مب اي بقعه على قولتج تناسبنا نحن....
حصه: انزين انته شوفلي المكان المناسب ..وانا مابقول لا...المهم اشغل نفسي..
ناصر: خير ان شاء الله...وانتي تعرفين انه مب بايدي انا... اذا وافق ابوويه زين...
حصه: اذا شافك انته موافق ومتشجع بيوافق ان شاء الله...
سكتت عنه حصه ماتبا تضغط عليه في هالسالفه وايد..المهم انها بلغته...وان شاء الله بتحصل مرادها...

في امريكا .. كانوا عبدالله وخليفه يالسين كلهم في غرفة خليفه..اللي كان قاعد على كمبيوتره يشتغل على مشرووع التخرج....وعبدالله كان يقرا كتاب...سمعوا دق على الباب...نش عبدالله وبطل الباب واستغرب... كان شاب مراهق امريكي شعره احمر ماسك باقه ورد وكيسه صغيره من اكياس الهدايا...
الامريكي.: MR. Khalifa?
عبدالله: yes….!!!
الامريكي: This is for you..please sign here…!
عطاه دفتر ووقع عليه عبدالله وروح...... دخّــل عبدالله الباقه والكيسه وحطهم على الطاوله...
خليفه: شوو هذا..؟؟؟
عبدالله: تسالني انا..؟؟؟ هدية واصلتنك...!!
خليفه: هههههههه هدية..؟؟...واصلتني انا..؟
عبدالله: شو عندك انته اليوم؟؟؟..يوم ميلادك وانا مادري...
خليفه: مادري....كم تاريخ اليوم.؟
قاله عبدالله التاريخ...بطل خليفه عيونه...
خليفه: هي والله يوم ميلادي.....
نش خليفه عن كرسيه ومسك البطاقه اللي كانت داخل الكيس...
" Happy Birthday…..
Hind"
اعتفس ويه خليفه وهو يقرا الكارد...ويلس على الشبريه وهو يتافف...
خليفه: لااااااا...اوفففففففففففف ياربي...( ورفع نظرة لعبدالله) ..كله منك...
عبدالله: شو مستوي..؟؟؟!!!!.
خليفه: انته اللي قلت لي قولها سلامات ومادري اشووو....شوف عاد الحركات..!!
يلس عبدالله عداله مستغرب...
عبدالله: من هند بالله عليك..؟؟؟ اشوووف...
وشل عنه البطاقه وقراها...ورد يطالع فويه خليفه...
عبدالله: شدراها بيوم ميلادك..؟؟؟
بهّــت خليفه....
خليفه: هي والله....!!!..شو دراها.؟
عبدالله: خلنا نشوف الهدية....
فتحوا الكيس وحصلوا علبه مربعه داخله..يوم بطلوها حصلوا ساعه رجاليه خطيييييره...تم كل واحد يطالع الثاني مستغرب.. سكر خليفه العلبه وردها في الكيس.. وهو متظايق..
خليفه: مقوى ويهها هالبنت...ماتفهم التلميح...
عبدالله: حليلها...
خليفه: عبوود..جب لا اظيجبي انته بعد...حليلها اون...
سكتوا فتره..كل واحد منهم يفكر....عبدالله الوضع مسلنّــه... اما خليفه كان منحرج ومظيج..ومستغرب..
خليفه: اموت واعرف من وين حصلت تاريخ ميلادي..؟؟؟ عنبوو انا ماكنت اذكر هاليوم...!!!! ولا حد من ربعي يدري...
رفع عبدالله كتوفه بعدم اهتمام...
عبدالله: يمكن دخلت الشبكه....
خليفه: اي شبكه..؟؟؟؟
عبدالله: فيه شبكه داخليه خاصه للجامعه.. حاطين قسم للطلاب المتوقع تخرجهم هالسنه... ومعلومات عنهم..اسماءهم ومن وين ..وتاريخ الميلاد..وتخصصاتهم..واشياء عامه...
خليفه: دخلتها انته..؟؟؟
عبدالله: هي..وشفت اسامينا كلنا...نحن وربعنا اللي بيتخرجون بعد...
فكر خليفه شوي لين ما استوعب الوضع كله....
خليفه: الاثنين برد لها الهدية...
عبدالله: افاااا...مايرد الكريم الا اللئيم...
خليفه: جب انته بعد....مافيني انا على المصايب...وماريد منها هدية...ماريد منها اي شي اصلا...
عبدالله: كيفك...انته حرر...
شل خليفه الكيسه وحطها في الكبت مع البطاقه ..بيرجع الهدية لها..اول مايشوفها..وبيطلب منها تخليه في حاله... لانه مستحيل يهتم بها....رجع لكمبيوتره وكمل شغل في مشرووعه..

السبت في الليل... بعد ماطلع حمدان من الشركه منهد حيله...اول شي فكر فيه الشبريه... بس يوم خطرت عيون فطيم في باله طار الرقاد عنه وسار بسيارته صوبهم.. وقف سيارته في الحوش... ونزل..يوم كان توه بيدش البيت..سمع حسوس ظحك وصريخ وسوالف..بس مش من داخل البيت...هذي يايه من مكان في الحوش... وميز بين الاصوات صوت نوره... تلفت للحوش ماحصل حد... اكيد ورا البيت... ورا البيت كانت فيه منطقه خضرا وسيعه شوي يعلقون فيها ثياب الغسيل..بس حلوه حق القعده خصوصا للبنات اذا ماكانن يبن حد يشوفهن... دار حمدان على البيت لين ماوصل ورا... وظحك... فطوم ونوره مشغلات الكشافات و قاعدات يلعبن تنس ريشه... متحجبات عدل عن الدريول لا يشوفهن..ويركظن شرق وغرب وهن يظحكن...هز راسه حمدان وهو يظحك..هالثنتين بالهن مرتاااااااااااااااح ولا شي وراهن.... وقف مكانه يتابع اللعب..وهن مب منتبهات له... لين ماطاحت الريشه عن نوره . وهذا يعني فوز فطيم...صفق حمدان وهو يتجدم ويطلع من مكانه...وهالشي خلا فطيم تتيبس مكانها وتبطل عيونها منصدمه... قال حمدان وهو يثقل لساانه مثل المكسيكااان...
حمدان: بررررررافوووو بررررررافوووو..
ظحكت نوره وصدت لفطيم اللي قاعده تعدل حجابها....
نورة: من متى انته هني..؟؟
حمدان: من فتره...ثرج ماتنفعين باللعب بنت عمي... هاتي هاتي...
وشل المضرب والريشه عنها.... وسارت نوره تقعد عالكرسي.. وتشرب عصير لومي...
حمدان: تباريني فطووم..؟؟
فطوم: لا...
حمدان: زايغه...
فطوم: لا طبعا...
حمدان: عيل لعبي...
فر الريشه في الهوا وضربها صوب فطوم.... اللي بدون حاسيه ردت الضربه....شوي شوي ونست عمرها باللعب....وحمدان يلعب ببرود اعصاب ويظحك عليها يوم تركظ....كان يتعمد يظرب الريشه بقو عشان تروح بعيد ويشوفها مبتلشه ... بس البنت عنييده...ما تنغلب...لين ماتعبت حليلها ولبست الريييشه وفرت المضرب وسارت عدال نوره ويلست..
فطوم: اوووف...تعبت...
فر حمدان المضرب بعد ويا صوبهن...
حمدان: يعني تعترفين بالهزيمه...
صبت فطوم لعمرها كوب عصير..
فطوم: لا الشيخ....لا انغلبت ولا شي ...
حمدان: بس استسلمتي...!!
فطوم: تايم آوت... انا لاعبه لعبتين ورا بعض انته ياي مرتاح...
صب حمدان لعمره كوب بعد....
حمدان: وين مرتااااااااح ياي منكرف في الشركه والله ...
نورة: والله..؟ بديت اداوم في الشركه..؟
حمدان: هي نعم....
نورة: شقايل رايم توفق بين الدراسه والشغل..؟؟
حمدان: الدراسه الصبح والشغل المسا...شو اسوي بعد..
نورة: ليش بالي عمرك....؟ كنت مرتاح قبل...
حمدان: مرتاح جسديا.. بس "ضميريا" لا...
نورة: ههههههه ضميريا عاد..؟؟...
حمدان: هي...مب حلوه ابويه يصرف عليه وانا شكبري... اعتمد على نفسي احسن...
نورة: الله يوفقك..
حمدان: الجمييع بنت عمي.... يالله برايكن انا بسير...
خلص عصير وحطه على الطاوله...المهم ارتاح باله وشاف فطيم....والحين يروم يسير يرقد برااحه...
نورة: الله وياك..سلم..
حمدان: يوصل..فمان الله..
نورة + فطيم: مع السلامه....
راقبته فطيم وهو يمشي ويلف من ورا البيت ويروح.... كبر فعينها الصراحه يوم سمعت انها يعتمد على نفسه... واللعبه وياه كانت فنانه الصراحه....

----------------------------

----------


## Taka

الجزء التاسع والثلاثين...


دخل خليفه قاعه المحاظره والكيس في ايده...اول ماشاف هند نزل راسه وسار مكانه ويلس ..اخر المحاظرة بيتفاهم معاها.. اما بخصوص هند..اول ماشافته فزت ..ويوم انتبهت للكيس اللي شالنه عرفت السالفه..واستبشرت بشر...
اخر المحاظرة صد خليفه صوب هند اللي قاعده تلم كتبها...نش وسار صوبها...
خليفه: السلام عليكم...
صدت هند وربعها لخليفه....وخلت هند كل شي من ايدها ووقفت على عكازها..
هند: وعليكم السلام...شحالك خليفه.؟
خليفه: الحمد لله ...شحالج انتي.؟؟
هند: احسن عن قبل الحمد لله...كل عام وانته بخير..
وابتسمت ابتسامه حلوه...عل وعسى يلين شوي....بس خليفه ويهه اعتفس اكثر...
خليفه: وانتي بخير..هند اباج فسالفه...
هند: آآآ..بروحي..؟؟؟
تلفت خليفه لربعها اللي قاعدات يتسمعن كل كلمه وصد صوبها...
خليفه: مش مهم...
بس ربعها فهمن التلميح..وشلن اغراضهن وطلعن...وشوي شوي بدت القاعه تفظى الا منهم...
هند: خير خليفه..؟؟
خليفه: احم...خير ان شاء الله... هند مشكوره عالهدية..والورد... بس ماقدر اقبلها ..
ورفع الكيس وحطه فوق كتب هند...
تابعت هند حركاته وهي متظايقه...
هند: ليش.؟؟؟
خليفه: بس...اعتبريها وصلت ..لكن ماقدر اخذها...
هند: بس انا اهديتك اياها من خاطري...!!!.. حد يرد الهدية ياخليفه..؟؟ مابتاكلك الا ساعه ..
خليفه: هند...انا مب راعي هالسوالف... بعد فتره بسيطه برد الامارات ولا بتشوفين رقعة ويهي موليه...حق شو تهديني وتبلين عمرج بي..؟؟؟
ابتسمت هند..
هند: وانا عشان جي اهديك هدية...لانك بترد البلاد...
عقد خليفه حياته مب فاهم...وكملت هند..
هند: الناس للناس ياخليفه... وانا اهديك هدية بس عشان تذكرني بها...مجرد زميله كانت تدرس وياك ..ونسخت لك محاظرات فغيابك..وساعدتها فيوم من الايام...
وظحكت... وابتسم خليفه غصبن عنه..
خليفه: بس انا مب متعود اتلقى هدايا..كيف عاد اذا كانت من بنت...!!!..ماقدر يابنت الناس...بس والله مشكوره ولفته طيبه منج...
هند: انته من شو خايف..؟؟؟... اني اتبعك مره ثانيه..؟؟ اطمن خلاص فهمنا الرساله...
خليفه: مب هذا القصد والله....
هند: اوكي..شو رايك تاخذلي هدية لي انا بعد عشان اذكرك فيها ..وجذي بنكون متعادلين....!!
خليفه: نعم.؟! ..وشو عرفني انا بهدايا البنات...؟!
هند: ههههههه حيالله شي.... عشان اتذكر خليفه اللي كان يدرس فامريكا... لاني انا بعد برد الامارات بعد التخرج...
انصدم خليفه....وبين هالشي على ويهه....احين انا متحمس ارد الامارات وسبب من الاسباب اني ببتعد عنها..تقوم تلحقني لين هناك...؟؟..الله يستر... ظحكت هند على ملامح ويهه.... ورفعت ايدها اليمين تراويه صبعها..
هند: الدنيا صغيره ياخليفه... في نفس الفتره اللي رحت فيها الامارات..يوا ناس من الامارات نعرفهم وخطبوني...وبعد التخرج بنرجع كلنا الامارات عشان العرس...بودع امريكا خلاص.... ومنو يعلم..يمكن نتلاقى في الامارات بالصدف...!!
ارتاح خليفه من هالخبر...وحس ان التهديد زال...والبنت ماتعني غير الصداقة والزماله لاغير..يعني مطرشه الهدية عن حسن نيّــــه...!!
خليفه: انخطبتي..؟!!!!!
هند: هي....
خليفه: مبروووووك...سمحيلي ماكنت ادري..
هند: وكيف بتدري بالله...؟!.... الله يبارك فيك... المهم لا تزعلني منك وترد الهدية...صدق اباك تاخذها لاني شريتها لك...
ماحب خليفه يردها لانه اطمن من حسن نيتها....
خليفه: على شرط اردها....
هند: غصبن عنك تردها ههههههه...اتريا هديتي...اباها حلوه وتستمر على طول عندي...
خليفه: هههههه تتشرطين بعد..؟؟ المهم مشكووره مره ثانيه...مابعطلج اكثر من جي...والله يوفقج ان شاء الله...
ابتسمت هند بفرح...كان واضح ان خليفه بالنسبه لها كان مجرد اعجاب لا غير وزااال الحين...سكتت فتره وعقب سالته بفضول..
هند: ليش عندي احساس انك تحب بنت في الامارات...؟!...
انصدم خليفه....شو يقولها...
خليفه: ليش يعني.؟
هند: كل تصرفاتك تحسسني بهالشي ...خصوصا صدك عني من البدايه....!!!...
خليفه: يمكن لاني شاب محافظ ماريد اسوي علاقات وابا ارد بلادي بسرعه..!!!
هند: ماقالولك ان الحاسه السادسه موجوده عند النساء اكثر شي..؟!....ابصم بالعشر انك شايف لك شوفه....
ابتسم خليفه ونزل عيونه وهو يجسف اوراق كتابه ويلعبهن...
خليفه: بنت عمي....
ابتسمت هند..
هند: ياحيها يوم بنت عمك مب وحده بعيده عن اهلك...
خليفه: لا السالفه صعبه شوي...
هند: ليش.؟
خليفه: همممممم...ربيعي اللي اقولج توفى من ثلاث شهور...كان مالج عليها...بدون مايدري اني ابغيها...والحين ترملت..ومادري كيف بيكون الوضع يوم برجع...
ابتسمت هند مشجعه...
هند: مابتحصل احسن عنك... ان شاء الله كل شي بيمشي على هواك..بدعيلك...
خليفه: مشكوووره ماتقصرين..وان شاء الله تتيسر الامور... المهم هند ربعي يتريوني عالغدا..بسير ..ومشكوره مره ثانيه عالهدية..
هند: العفوو..الله وياك..
طلع عنها خليفه وشل الكيسه معاه اللي يابه بدون فايده...راح غرفته وصلى الظهر وعقب رجع لربعه وتغدى وياهم...

في العين..ناصر طلع من بيته وركب سيارته وراح لعزبه ابوووه...وكان الوقت عصر..ومثل ماتوقع..حصله هناك موجود...والعيوز بعد موجوده..احسن شي...
ناصر: السسسسلام عليكم....
بو خالد + ام خالد: وعليكم السلام والرحمه..
ناصر: شو امسيييتوووا....؟!
ام خالد: بخير فديتك...هاااا.؟؟..اشوفك زايرنا اليوم.؟..
ناصر: افا يا امايه ...يعني اروح؟ حرام ايي العزبه..؟
ام خالد: افا عليك ياولدي حياك الله فاي وقت... بس عاد انا اقول شو خص الهندسه بالعزب والبوش..!!!
ناصر: هههههههه امايه لا تطنزين...الهندسه ماخلتني حضري اطمني...
ظحكت ام خالد..
بو خالد: صبي لناصر قهوه....!
ناصر: لالا امايه بس ماريد...انا ياينكم فسااالفه... وماحبيت ارمس في البيت ..هني احسن..
بو خالد: خير ياناصر..؟ شو مستوي.؟؟
ناصر: مب مستوي الا كل خير يابو خالد...انا ابغي ارمسك عن حصه...
بو خالد: شو بلاها.؟؟؟
ناصر: حصه قالت لي تبا تشتغل...
بو خالد: شووووو.؟؟؟ تشتغل.؟؟ شحقه تشتغل شو ناقصنها...
ناصر: يابويه هد اعصابك مب كل شي بعصبية..البنت مب محتايه شي وانتوا مب مقصرين... لكن صارلها حوالي 7 شهور وهي يالسه في البيت لا شغله ولا مشغله...وفوق هذا الحزن اللي عايشه فيه والتفكير..تبا تشغل وقتها بشي...
بو خالد: الله يعينها على ما ابتلاها...بس ياولدي انا مب متعود بناتي اخليهن يشتغلن...
ناصر: انتوا ماجربتوا..عليا ياها نصيبها بعد ماتخرجت على طول وعرست... وحصه تراها حرمه وقد المسؤوليه مب طايشه...يعني ماشي خوف عليها..
بو خالد: انا مب مرتاح للسالفه هاي..طيب واذا اشتغلت وين بتشتغل..؟؟
ناصر: انا بتكفل وبدورلها شغل فيه حريم بس...لكن انتوا وافقوا....
بو خالد: شو رايج انتي ياموزه..؟!
ام خالد: والله يابو خالد انا اعرف بنتي حرمه وثقييله....واللي صابها تعبها وايد..وماتهون عليه بنتي اشوفها تذبل جدام عيوني... على ما اسير فوق كل مسى اسمع صياحها ... اذا كان الشغل بيفيد نفسيتها انا ماعندي مانع...
ناصر: ابويه..ترا والله مافيها شي..والبنات احين كلهن يشتغلن عااادي...لا تصعبون الامور...
فكر شوي بو خالد في السالفه..هو مب متعود على هالشي..ولا كد صارت في عايلتهم....لكن عشان خاطر حصه...بيتقبل هالفكره..
بو خالد: خلاص على ظمانتك ادورلها شغل مناسب...
ناصر: يطولي بعمرك يابووويه...ولا يهمك امرره ...انا بتكفل بهالسالفه...
استانس ناصر يوم ظمن موافقه الشواب... وسكر السالفه وقام يسولف وياهم لين المغرب....وعقب رد بيتهم...

مرت الايام والاسابيع..والجو في الامارات قام يشتي ويبرد... وعربنا قاموا يرضفوون على عمارهم اللبس...ويدلغووون ويلبسون هالجاكيتات..حمدان بسبب ظروف شغله ماقام يحصل وقت يروح بيت عمه كل يوم...وقلل سيراته لمرتين في الاسبوع... كان اول مايرد من دوامه يدرس شوي لين العشى...وعقب يتعشى ويرقد لين باجر الصبح...مثل الميت..من زود التعب مسكين.. فطوم ونوره لاهيات بالجامعه وبلاويها..ومبتلشات بالبروجكتات والبحوث اللي لازم يخلصنها...وكل يوم والثاني ركظن مكتبة زايد..فطوم طبعا مب من زود البحوث اللي بتسويها.. لكن لازم المرافق الرسمي لنوره .وبالمره تتعلم شوي على المكتبه... عنود وحصه دايما رباعه.. اهل عنود كانوا متفهمين موقف حصه بانها ماتقدر تطلع من البيت عشان جي كانوا سامحين لعنود تروح تسليها وتزورها دايما...وحصه كانت تنسى نفسها مع عنود..خصوصا يوم يتذكرن ايام قبل ويموتن من الظحك على الذكريات الحلوه...لكن حصه يوم توصل للمسا..وتحط راسها على هالمخده وصورة سيف عدالها...تتذكر اول ماشافت الصوره وظحكت عليه...والحين كل ماتشوف الصوره تصيح عليه... الله يرحمك ياسيف... خسارتي كبيييره وما تتعوض ...
ناصر على كثر ما حاط ودور لحصه على شغل..ماحصل لها غير في الاتصالات قسم الحريم... صحيح يقولون الاتصالات فيها اختلاط بين الموظفين...لكن المراجعين فيه فصل... ماعليه حصه حرمه ومب راعيه سوالف... لانه ماحصل غير هالشغل.. فبالتالي قدمت حصه اوراقها عن طريق اخوها ناصر وتم توضيفها..وبداوم بعد اسبوع... اسبوع واحد وبتخلص عدة حصه... مر على وفاة سيف اربع شهور وكم يوم...الله يا الايام...تمشي وتسحب وراها المصايب وتعقها فويهك..وتمشي بعدها كانه ماشي صاير...!!!

اليوم اخر يوم في عدة حصه... وعلى حسب معتقدات عيوزنا.. لازم انها تطهر كانها معيده... وتمشي للحوش وهي مغمضة واول ماتشوف تشوف شيرة او بحر.. عاد اون دلالة على الحياة اليديده والتفائل والامل... حصه صرفت النظر عن هالخرابيط...لكنها سايرت امها وسوت اللي طلبته منها.. بعد هاليوم حست حصه بشعور غريب...حلوو ومر... شعور بالتحرر من الحزن واللون الاسود...لكنها حست بالشوووق... مب معناته انها طلعت من العده ان سيف خلاص طلع من حياتها وقلبها...لا...بيتم موجوود...
يوم الخميس كان اخر يوم من امتحانات نوره وفطيم... والحبايب مسويات كيك وعصير وحالتهن حاله... ومتيمعات كلهن في الصاله.. حصه وعنود ونوره وفطيم... دخل حمدان وهي خاش يديه في جيوب جاكيته البيج في الليل وسمع الحشره... وقف عند الباب..
حمدان: هووووووووووووود...ياهل البيت...
طلعت له نوره..
نورة: هلا حمدااااااان...
حمدان: اهلين..شو عندكن؟..
نورة: حفله..
حمدان: لا والله..
نورة: هي والله..خلصنا امتحانات قاعدين نحتفل....
حمدان: ياحيكن والله...حصه داخل.؟
نورة: هي نعم...
حمدان: خلصت العدة هي صح.؟؟
نورة: هي من ثلاث ايام...عنبوو حاسبلها..؟؟؟
حمدان: تصدقين متوله عليها بشكل....خووووووزي...
خازت نورة عن دربه ودخل حمدان واول ماشاف ..شاف حصه...استانس من الخاطر...

----------


## Taka

حمدان: حصيــــــــــــــص...يابعد اهلي كلهم والله انتي...
يا ويلس عالكرسي اللي عدالها..بينها وبينه مسند.. ظحكت حصه وهي تحس انها متولهه عليه وااااايد بعد..
حصه: اهلين حمدااااااااااااان....شحاااااااالك.؟؟
حمدان: بخييييييير ..شحالج انتي... والله جنج كنتي مسافره وتوج رديتي....
حصه: شو نسوي بعد...انا دوم اسال عن اخبااارك من غلامتين....
رفع حمدان نظره لاول مره صوب فطيم اللي يالسه في كرسي حمدان المفضل جدام التلفزيون وقاعده تبدل بالروموت...وعاد اونها تسوي عمرها لاهية عنهم....ابتسم حمدان وصد صوب حصه..
حمدان: هي يابوج عفت ويوووووههن من كثر ما اجابلها..لاعت جبدي منهن..
وتعمد يرفع صوته عشان تسمع فطيم عدل...والنتيجه انها صدت صوبه بقو وعيونها اطلع شرااار.... ظحك حمدان وحصه وعنود عليها..
نورة: الا ياحظك يوم محصل بعدك انك اجابلنا ويا هالراس...
تحركت فطيم وعلى ملامحها تعبير غريب..تبتسم لكن مب من الخاطر...يت صوبهم وخذت كوب عصير تانج من الطاوله..وحطته على صحت صغير مناسب..ومدت ايدها لحمدان.. وهو يطالعها وعلى ويهه ابتسامه وهو مستغرب...
الكل كان يراقب الموقف...
فطيم: حمدان ماظيفناك...
حمدان: مشكوووووره...!!
مد ايده صوب الكوب عشان ياخذه..تعمدت ساعتها فطيم تحرك ايدها شوي عشان تدعم ايد حمدان الكوب ..وفعلا انجلب الكوب فثبانه وانجب نصه...لانه ادارك الموقف بسرعه ومسكه وهو يشهق ويوقف...
الكل شهق بقوو وهم منصدمين.....فطوم سوت عمرها متفاجاه ..و عاد اونها غطت ثمها بايدها...
حمدان فوووووووووول من الغيظ... ونفظ كندوورته وهو يصارخ عليها..
حمدان: يالـــــــــــرخــــــــــــــــوة...!!!...
عاد حمدان كله ولا كشخته...
فطيم: سووري حمدان ما انتبهت...ارتجفت ايدي وطاح...
جابلها حمدان وهو ماسك كوب العصير اللي نصه منجب...رصص عيونه وهو وده يكفخها...
حمدان: ارتجفت ايدج هاااا...؟؟؟... قسم بالله انج متعمده والحركه مبينه....لكن ماعليه...ذووووقي...
ورفع الكوب وجب الباقي على راسها.... طبعا مايحتاج اعبر عن الموقف.... مزيج من الصدمه والرغبة الفظيحه في الظحك....ماسكين عمارهم احتراما لمشاعر فطيم المجروحه.... حد يتنقرش بحمدان..؟!!.. الظاهر انها ماعرفته عدل..!!..تموا كلهم ساكتين مب عارفين ويا منو يوقفووون...الثنينه انتقموا من بعض واذا حد ادخل بينهم بينلدغ....
حط حمدان الكوب عالطاوله بعصبية...واطالعها من فوق لتحت...
حمدان: صدق سخيفه صايره اليوم....
وطلع من البيت وركب سيارته وروح بيتهم... وهو مب فاهم فطيم ليش سوت جي..؟؟ بس عشان قلت اني عفت مجابل ويوههن...ياخي يمزح...يممممممممممزح...اصلا يبين شوقه لها على ويهه يوم يشوفها...ليش الاستهبال هذا..؟؟؟ حس حمدان انه مظيج من فطيم ومايبا يشوفها او يرمسها... الله يسامحها ما هنّـت عليه وناستي بشوفة حصه...

فطيم من بعد من طلع حمدان ركظت حجرتها... ومحد حاول انه يتبعها احين...بس يوم ظهرت من الصاله.....تناقعن الباقي من الظحك اللي ماسكاتنه من الصبح....
نورة: آآآآآآآآخ بطني يعورني...اول مره اشوف موقف جي جدامي..
عنود: ههههههههههه..هذيلا شو بلاهم..؟؟؟
نورة: هههههههههههههههههه هذيلا الله يسلمج اثنينه يموتون في بعض بس كل واحد يبن للثاني العكس....
رفعن حصه وعنود حواجبهن مستغربات......
حصه: حلفي..؟؟؟؟؟
نورة: والله..بس من بعد موقف اليوم الله اعلم....
عنود: من متى هالسالفه...؟؟؟
نورة: الله يسلمج من شاف اخوج فطيم في ملجتج في بيتنا...وزاد طبعا يوم يت تسكن عندنا...
عنود: ياحلييييييييلك ياخوووويه هههههههه...والله مب مصدقه شكله غلط هذا يحب...!!
حصه: مسكين والله ابتلش هههههههه...عاد فطيم مب سهله...
عنود: اندووج انتي...نساني اخوويه وروح عني...هههههههههههاي...
نورة: هي والله ويا منو بتردين احين.؟
عنود: مادري جان اقول لامايه اطرش الدريول ويا الخدامه....
مسكت تيلفونهاوهي تظحك وتتذكر الموقف...واتصلت بالدريول ووصته اييها مع الخدامه...خلتهن نوره وراحت لفطيم..دخلت حجرتها حصلتها فاظيه..اكيد انها في الحمام..دخلت الحجره كثر وسارت صوب باب الحمام..
نورة: فطييييييييييييم...؟!!!
ماسمعت شي غير صوت الماي وهو يظرب ارضية الحوض..
نورة: شو تسوين تتسبحين.؟؟
فطيم:...................هي...
ظحكت نوره بصوت واطي ..اكيد العصير دخل فراس فطوم...اسميك ياحمدان..!!..انزين جب على ثيابها على شيلتها اي شي ..راسها مره وحده..؟؟؟ ...طلعت من الحجره ورجعت لقوم عنود وحصه تقعد عندهن لين ما راحت عنود بيتهم..قالت حصه انه بتروح تصلي العشا..وركبت فوق... ونوره ردت لفطوم..وحصلتها مخلصه..لابسه بجامه نوم وماسكه الفووطه وتنشف شعرها اللي يوصل لين تحت الخصر بشوي..وكان شكلها يبين انها صايحه..عيونها محمره وخشمها محمر..وقاعده تعامل شعرها بكل خشووونه....دخلت نوره وخلت الباب مفتووح عشان اذا اضطرت تشرد عن فطوم تشرد بسرعه...شكلها مايبشر بخير...!!!

نورة: هااااااا فطوم....نعيما..
فطوم: ...............
نورة: كنتي تصيحين..؟؟
صدت فطوم لنوره بعصبية...
فطوم: اصيح..!!!..عشان هذا حمدان..!!!...يخسي...
نورة: ههههههه...صراحه فطوم..انتي الغلطانه...
فطوم: لا والله..!!
نورة: هي..مهما قال يا اطنشينه او تردين عليه بالكلام..مب اجبين العصير عليه..
فطوم: انا ماجبيته ...فرط عني..
نورة: فطوووووم...الحركه وااضحه...وحمدان مستحيل يتبلى عليج ...لو درى ان الموقف كله كان حادث والله بيتساهل وايد وياج ويمكن يظحك بعد ولا يشل بخاطره...بس هو يعرف انج تعمدتي...
يلست فطوم عالشبريه بعصبية....وهي تفكر...
فطوم: اوكي تعمدت لانه قهرني..من يشوفني غايظني...كل واحد له حد يتحمل فيه...ولو بغا يرد عليه اوكي يجب عليه عصير عثيابي مب على راسي..؟؟؟ ثلاث مرات غسلته بشامبو عشان ريحه العصير واحين شعري بيتقطع....
نورة: ههههههه مابقولج تستاهلين اللي ياج عشان ما تفجين غيظج فيني...هههههههه..
فطوم: نوروه طلعي برا لا ايييج....هو بعد يستاهل اوكي...
نورة: انزين الحين شو بتسووون..؟؟؟ لازم تعتذرين منه...
فطوم: يوم بيبييظ الديج حبيبتي...
نورة: يعني جي بتموون احين عداوه بينكم.؟؟
فطوم: احسن عشان يبعد عن طريجي....وافتك من صدعته..
نورة: ههههههههههه يوووووه اسميج ماتعرفين حمدان...احين صدق بيبدا الجد عنده ...وبيسوي فيج بلاوي..
فطوم: خليه جان يروم ..اعرف ارد عليه باخس منه....
نورة: الله يهديكم....المهم انا بسير عند امايه وابويه في الصاله...تعالي عقب ماتخلصين بنحط العشا...
فطوم: مابا عشا..
نورة: بتاكلين غصبن عنج.... وودري عنج البزا...
طلعت عنها نوره وسارت عند اهلها...وقعدت عند شوابها.. في نفس الوقت دخل ناصر البيت سلم عليهم وركب فوق...دق باب حصه ودخل...كانت توها مخلصه صلاتها...
حصه: هلا ناصر...
يا ناصر ويلس عالشبريه..
ناصر: اهلين...هاااا..؟!...دوامج يبدا بالسبت...
حصه: هي ادري...
ناصر: تبيني اسير وياج.؟؟
حصه: لالا مب لازم...بس الا جان بدلـّي الدريول عشان مافيني اقعد ادليه اروحي مادل انا...
ناصر: تمام...حصه.. عندج نقاب.؟
ربعت حصه السياده وحطتها عالكرسي ويلست...
حصه: هي عندي...ليش؟
ناصر: اباج تلبسينه وانتي اداومين...وعباة مسكره بعد..
حصه: ان شاء الله...بس ليش انته مب مشغلني فمكان كله حريم..؟
ناصر: بلى..هو قسم حريم....المراجعات حريم..لكن اخافه شي اختلاط بين الموظفين عشان جي...
حصه: اهاااااا...خلاص مب مشكله بتنقب...
ناصر: تمام...لاني ماريد ابويه يسويلج سالفه..احسن لج...
حصه: ولا يهمك...مشكوور ناصر..
ناصر: العفو....واذا احتيتي اي شي خبريني...
حصه: ان شاء الله...ماتقصر...
ناصر: انزين يالله انزلي تعشي..
حصه: اووكي احين بنزل...
خلاها ناصر ونزل عنها..بعد ربع ساعه تيمعوا كل اهل البيت وتعشوا...وبعدها بكم ساعه ساروا يرقدون..ماعدا نوره وفطيم...توهن ماجزات ومخلصات امتحانات ومب ناويات على رقاد...ماصدقن يخلصن...

سعيد تقرب موعد سفره مع ربعه...وبسبب الترتيبات وقل الوقت ماقدر يروح العين يسلم على نوره.. واضطر بالدسسس انه يتصل بفطيم ويخليها تعطي نوره التيلفون عشان يكلمها...وكلمها وسلم عليها وسمع السب والمشاتم للآخر..واخر شي راضاها... ووسولف وياها شوي.... كانوا مخططين هو وربعه يسيرون كذا مكان وكذا بلاد مب مكان واحد عشان جي ماعرف شو يقولها وين مسافر..بس من سمعت طاري لبنان احتشرت مره ثانيه...
نورة: هيييي....هناك العوووق..قول من الاول ...
سعيد: اقول شو ويا هالويه..؟!
نورة: انكم تبون تشوفونهن هذييلا كاسيات عاريات...!!!!
سعيد: مابرد عليج انزين.....سباله...
نورة: ماعليه ماعليه ياسعيد....لبنان عاد..قول سوريا...لبناااااااااااااان..؟؟؟
سعيد: مابنتم فيها غير يومين ثلاثه.....
نورة: نص يوم كفايه عليك تشوف اللي ماينشاف عالتلفزيووووون....
سعيد: هههههههههههههه تغارين ويا هالويه....
نورة: اغار من هالفزاعات...؟؟؟
سعيد: انتي منقهره لانج قصيره شوي....؟
نورة: شو خص هذا فهذا بكفخك ترا.....!!!!
سعيد: هههههههههههههه.....نوره..ياعمري...والله العظيم اني ماشوف غيرج...حتى لو يابولي ملكه جمال العالم وحطولها جدام عيوني بعد مابشووووفها....عرب غييير تارسين عيوني...اخلي الحشيم والمستور واطالع البضاعة الفاسده..؟؟
نورة: احين جي استوينا نحن بضاعات عندكم..؟؟!!!
سعيد: لاحووووووووووووووول هذا تشبيييه...انتي امره وانتي معصبه ما تقردنين..!!
نورة: تعترف يعني انك قاعد تقردن وما تعني كلامك...!
سعيد: هههههههههههههههه نوروه...حسبي الله عبليسج ...انتي من وين يايبه هاللسان..؟؟
نورة: من عند ربي....لبنان ماتسير..ماااتسييييييير...
سعيد: انتي الود ودج حاطتني فحجرة وحابستني فيها....
نورة: هي والله....
سعيد: فديت الغيااارين انا....قتلج محد مازر عيني غيرج..اطمني..
نورة: بنشوووف يوم بتسير هناك كيف بتفرغ عينك عشان تشوف عدل...
سعيد: افاااا...ماعندج ثقه فيني...
نورة:.......بلى...
سعيد: عيل جب..لا تكبرين المساله....
ورجع يحاول يهديها لين ماهدت وطاااب خاطرها..سلم عليها وسكر وهو ميت من الظحك عليها...حليلها حرمتي خبله...!!! ..

------------------------------------

----------


## Taka

الجزء الاربعين


كان حمدان يالس فوق يبل حفيت يفكر وهو مظايق بفطيم...صارله ثلاث ايام ماسار بيت عمه ويحس شي ناقصنه... ماتعود على انه يقطعهم ...بس كيف يسير وفطيم هناك..؟؟ ورد يعقد حياته معصب.. صراحه الحركه اللي سوتها بايخه جدا.... ريال شكبري تقوم اجب عليه عصير..؟؟ اوكي الواحد يتهور لكن كل شي له حد..!!!...المفروض تحشم بعد هي ....وابتسم شوي يوم ذكر شكلها والعصير يمشي على ويهها... وفجاه مارام يمسك نفسه ونقع من الظحك بصوت عالي.. ساعتها حمدان فبيت عمه ماقدر يظحك لانه كان معصب.. وماشاف الجانب المضحك من الموضوع... اما الحين وهو يذكر شكلها..!!!..صراحه تمنى انه كانت عنده كاميرا يصور شكلها....لانه مايتفوت...بس تستاهل والله اللي ياها.... ومب حمدان اللي بيسكت عن وحده مفعوصه ماتعرف منو حمدان تي واجب عليه العصير عشان كلمتين مزح...!!!...الا برد عليها بشكل اخسسس بعد...عشان تتادب وتعرف انه انا ماينلعب وياي...وخلها تروح تشتكي عند اخوها جان تروم...بيعطونها هي طراق لانها ظاهره جدامي....ويوم خطرت هالفكره فباله خاز الظحك من خاطره....فطوم تنصفع..؟؟؟ لا والله حشى... ما صار ولا استوى ولا انولد بعده اللي بيصفع فطوم...الا جان انا ممكن..انا غير....بس غيري لا..يخسي...!!!.. ولازم انبهها عن تتهور وتخبر حد بعد...مينونه تسويها اذا عمتها العصبية...!!!
رن تيلفون حمدان في هاللحظه وطلع ربيعه ...
حمدان: هلا والله ملاااااااايييين...
محمد: ولااااااااايسدن في ذمتيه...مرحبا بالمزيون...
حمدان: حبيبي انته.. ترفع معنوياتي دوم...
محمد: افااااااااااا ثرها معنوياتك محطمة..؟؟؟ بلاك.؟
حمدان: ماااااااااشي ليش تحيدني اتاثر من اي شي...؟
محمد: ظاهريا لأ...لكن اعرفك قلبك حساس وحنون....
حمدان: اشوفك تتغزل فيني....؟
محمد: ياخي احبك...تتزوجني.؟؟
حمدان: هههههههههههههه خسك الله يالسبال... وين دارك..
محمد: ماتسمع الحشره يعني.؟ يالسين في الموووول...
حمدان: ماعفتووووه..؟؟
محمد:... لأ ...
حمدان: هههههه اوف صريح بعد...!!!..منو عندك.؟
محمد: عندي الله يسلمك شبيهك رشووود وعزوووز..وسالم...وسعود متصل وقال ياي في الدرب...وانته.؟
حمدان: والله انا فيبل حفيت..
محمد: ياااااه...!!!..شعندك؟
حمدان: متفيزر فوق واراقب..ام دويس تتريا فريسه شو بعد شو عندك..!!!!.
محمد: اهاااااااااا ..ثرك انته ام دويس المشهوره..!!!.وانا اقول ريحتك ليش دوم حلوه..
حمدان: يييييييييييييه علينا..!! شياك تفصفصني اليوم والله بشك فيك بقوم افحصك في المستشفى يتاكدون من جنسك شو من الشي..!!!
محمد: هههههههههههههه يالخاااااااااااام....
حمدان: هههههههههه عورتك الظربه هاااا..!!...عيل تووووب...انا حبيبتي ماتغزلت فيني شراتك...قامت وجبت العصير عليه....
محمد: هااااااا..؟؟؟ حبيبتك...؟؟؟ من ذي.؟؟؟
حمدان: افااااااااااااا بس افااااااااا...كذا مره شايفنها انت.... معقوله ما لاحظت شوقي ونظراتي صوبها...؟!
محمد: تغربلت...منووو من الغراشيب اللي طيحتك..؟؟؟
حمدان: خدامتنا ام ظروس صفر...!!

وظحك حمدان يوم سمع ربيعه ينقع من الظحك بصوت عالي.. والله ان هالربع خبايل وما وراهم شغله...
محمد: ويا راسك انا قلت انته مب ويه حب....
حمدان: لا والله..شدراك عاد....عيل نحاسه فيك والله اني احب...
محمد: افااا..تحب منووو....
حمدان: احب ابويه وامي...ويالله اجلب ويهك...
محمد: انزين تعال بنكمل سوالف وياك....
حمدان: بسير ادرس...
محمد: احين الدراسه يتك على حظنا...؟؟؟
حمدان: خلاص خلاص بيييكم بس مابطول ترا وزهبووووا العشا قبل ما ايي..مافيني اترياكم...
محمد: تــــــــــم...انته بس تعال...
حمدان: خلاص احين ياينكم..فمان الله...

سكر حمدان تيلفونه ونش وركب سيارته وروح صوب العين مول..

في بيت حمد الكتبي.... وبعد العشا..فطوم توها مسكره عن امها ..سارت ويلست عند نوره اللي حاطه اللاب توب جدامها وتلعب به..وحصه اللي تحني اييد امها..وبو خالد اللي يالس يطالع الاخبار ولاهي عنهم...
فطوم: اووووف ياهي حاله..
نورة: بلاج اتقحطنين جنج عيوز سارقين عشاها..!!..
فطوم: احين منو بيوديني الشارجه..؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
نورة: افا والله افا..ماظنيتج عايفتنا لهالدرجه...
فطوم: حرام عليج مب جي السالفه...بس الاجازه بدت وابا اسير عند اهلي صراحه متولهه عليهم..
رفعت حصه راسها وقالت..
حصه: انزين تريي لين ما ايون قوم عليا وفيصل بتردين وياهم..
فطوم: فيصل داش دوره من ثلاث اسابيع وما بيخلص الا بعد اسبوعين... ولين ما ايووونا يمكن تصير ثلاث او اربع اسابيع الله اعلم...يعني شهر...وبتخلص اجازتي وانا ماسرت عند هلي ولا قضيت اجازتي...
فطوم كانت مبرطمه...من الخاطر متولهه على اهلها...
قالت نوره وهي تشتغل فكمبيوترها....
نورة: قضي اجازتج ويانا...ترانا كل يوم نطلع...كل يوم نسير مكان يديد...خلصت الاماكن في العين من كثر ما نطلع ونتحوط ويفتكرون فينا اهلنا واخواننا ويجابلوونا...ترا هم امممره مايجابلون حريمهم..ولا يبدونهن علينا..يعني اذا مب نحن مبدااييين نكون متعادلين...
كان واضح وايد ان نوره تطنز.... ابوها ماسمعها ولا افتكر فيها بس امها حزت فخاطرها هالرمسه..وعصبت بعد انها تطنز عخوانها جدام بنت خالها..
ام خالد: وابوي نوروه....اوووص يالله..صدق انج ماتستحين ولا تخيلين...
نورة: صدق امااايه...عيالج ولا مفتكرين فينا...خص خالد....يظهرون حريمهم ويحوطونهن ونحن طابينا... اوكي يظهروون رواحهم ماقلنا شي ...بس مب كل الروحات رواحهم...
ام خالد: يوم بتعرسين بيحوطج سعيد ولا بيقصر فيج احين انطمي واسكتي...
نورة: ادري بسعيد مابيقصر....بس انتوا عندكم الوحده ماتعيش حياتها الا اذا عرست..؟؟ كل شي ممنوع علينا حتى الظهره وياكم..؟؟؟؟
ام خالد: احين انتي شو تبين..؟؟؟؟ محتشره وتلعلعين جنج زطية...
نورة: الله يسامحج يا امايا....ظهرووونا..حوطونا نحن في اجازه...
ام خالد: ويدي...!!! وين تبيني اوديييج..؟؟!!!
ردت حصه ترفع راسها عن ايد امها اللي قاعده تحنيها...
حصه: خالد واعدني بسيرة البرر من زمان...وانتي واعدتني بالعزبه....
ام خالد: تبن العزبه..؟؟؟ قولن من اول بوديكن باجر...
نورة: لا امايا..شو نبا بالهوش والدياي والبقر نروح نجابلهن..؟؟؟ نبا نسير كلنا لمة عايله نروح نقيل في البر ونطبخ ونسوي ذاك القرص..ونعين خييير ونستانس...والا شو رايك يابووووويه..؟؟؟؟

بو خالد: ......................... (لابسنهن ولا سمعهن)..
ام خالد: هاه..!!..ولا حافلنج ابوج...
طبتها نوره وزقرت بصوت اعلى...
نورة: ابوووووووووووويه...!!!
صد بو خالد بسرعه عن التلفزيووون صوب نوره....
بو خالد: هاااااا...!!!
فرت نورة اللاب توب على فطيم اللي قافطة انها سوت هالسالفه كلها.... راحت نوره وتفيزرت عدال ابووها تتمصلح...
نورة: اقول ابوويه نبا نظهر كلنا نسير نقيل في البر ....نتفري شوي ونغير جوو..وترانا في اجااااازه... والناس تطلع في الاجازات والحين الجو وايد حلووووو ويصلح للطلعه....شو رايك.؟؟؟
بو خالد: تبن تسيرن البر...؟؟؟؟
نورة: هي ابوويه...انته وامي واخواااني ونحن البنات....
بو خالد: وقوم عمج..؟؟؟؟
متعود بو خالد مايسير رحلات الا ويا اخوه....
نورة: وقوم عمي ان بغيت المهم اطلعووونا ابويه دخييلك الشيمه زهقنا من البيت والدراسه نبا نغير جوو فديييييييييييييييتك.... (وتقربت من ابوها تصاصره) ولا تنسى عندنا فطيم بعيد عن اهلها لازم نحوطها شوي ابويه فظيحه....
بو خالد: انزين مايخالف.....اخر الاسبوع بالخميس....
نورة: بعدنا بالخميس ابوووويه..؟؟؟؟ اليوم الاحد...
ام خالد: وابوي الناس اشغاال ودوامات مب متفيجيلج انتي وحواطتج....
نورة: انزين انزين...اخر الاسبوع الخميس ...تراكم وعدتوووونا....
ام خالد: لا وعدناج ولا شي انتي اروحج حشرتي عمرج...
شافت نوره انها بتكنسل....
نورة: امااااااااااااااااااااااايه....!!!!!
ام خالد: خلاص خلاص يصير خير...فكينا بس من حشرتج...
سحبت حصه ايد امها وهي مبتسمه وكملت حناها.. ونوره ردت ويلست عدال فطوم وهي تبتسم بمكر... وصاصرتها..
نورة: شفتي كيف دبرت لج حواطه...هذي سياستي..سياسة المظلوم اسمها.و ترا رحلات ابويه شي ثاااااااااااااااااااااااني وبتشوفين بنفسج ان شاء الله... والله انها احسن عن أي مكان سياحي...يكفي النشاطات اللي نسويها في الرحله..
فطوم: أي نشاطات بعد الا هي سيرة بررر وبنقعد مجابلين....
نورة: هههههههههههههههه صدق انج راعية بحر ماتعرفين سيرة البر كيف...
فطوم: يالله على ايدكم بنتعلم..
وبدت فطيم تتحمس من الحين.... وتفكر بسيرة البر اللي ماتعرف عنها...خلصت حصه حناها ...وقالت..
حصه: يالله بسج امايه..لا تخربينه عاد تراه مانشف...
ام خالد: يزااااااااااج الله خير يابنتي ماقصرتي...
حصه: يالله انا بسير ارقد عندي دوام..تصبحون على خير...
فطوم +نورة: وانتي من اهل الخير...
ام خالد: نوم العوافي فديتج...
ركبت حصه غرفتها وبدلت ثيابها.. وفجت شعرها لانها رابطتنه من الصبح ويعورها...كانت لابسه بجامة نوم (بنطلون وقميص) لونها وردي وعليها دباديب صغار...فتحت حصه كبتها تطلع ثياب تلبسهن باجر للدوام...وبعد ما اختارت اللي تبغيه وجهزته بندت الليت وشغلت الابجوره اللي عدال السرير...وانسدحت...سالفة شغلها هذي فتحت نفسيتها شوي عالدنيا...حست انها تطلع من جو البيت وتشغل نفسها بشي يفيدها ويفيد غيرها... مجموعة الحريم والبنات اللي تشتغل بينهم وايد طيوبات وشاطرات في شغلهن...اغلبهن يتنقبن..بس في منهن يتحجبن..اللي منهن معرس واللي مخطوووب واللي بعده عزابي.. امس كان اول يوم فدوامها...تلقفتها وحده وعرفتها على الشغل والدوام والقوانين...كان كل شي فنان وحلو... واليوم الصبح يوم حشرها ناصر وهو يشوفها ظاهره من البيت...وماعرف هو اصلا ليش حشرها..اول ماشافها وقفها ودقق النظر فيها وهي متنقبه...وهز راسه وقالها النقاب ماينفعج.... ويوم قالت له ليش قالهاعيونج وايد تجذب الواحد بييسون يطالعونج..!!!!... حاست بوزها حصه على هالرمسه.... وقالت له انته اللي طلبت مني اتنقب..احين شو تباني اتغشى..؟؟؟؟...وماعرف له عذر وشو يسويبها...يالله ماعليه ربها خالقنها جي..وين بدس عيونها يعني..؟؟؟...وخلاها تروح لشغلها...وهو مب مقتنع....لكن كان معاه حق... ذاك الموظف اللي ماتعرف شو شغلته لين الحين ماخوز عينه عنها من شافها...كان ياي يسلم واحد من الملفات لاي وحده في القسم...لكن الحبيبات وحده عندها اجازه ولاده..والثانيه مريضه...وشي منهن مشغول والباقي طالعات على باقي الاقسام... فاضطرت انها هي تطلع وتشل الملف.. اول ماشاف سواد عباة رمس ومد الملف..
...: هذا الملف لــ....
وسكت يوم رفع عينه ورد سحب الملف من يديها.....على باله انها غريبه...تمعن بعيونها بشكل وقح..وهو بصراحه اول ماشافته حصه ذكرها بحمدان...نفس الملامح تقريبا خصوصا الحواجب...
اطالعها بفضووول..
...: انتي منو..؟؟
حصه: موظفة يديده...امس داومت...

----------


## Taka

استوعب الريال الوضع..وهز راسه..
..: اهااااا.... انا راشد ..موظف في الحسابات....
حصه: والنعم..الملف لو سمحت ..
اعتفس ويهه راشد من هاللبسه المعتبره..وعطاها الملف...وهوقافط..
راشد: الملف لآمنه...خليها تراجعه وتخلصه وترده عليه.....لا تنسين راشد من الحسابات...راشد..
اطالعته حصه بنظرة سكتته...وتبين انه طولها وهي قصيره...انزين وراشد من الحسابات شو يعني..؟؟ انا يديده وطبيعي اني بحفظ اول موظف التقي به!!!..مب من كثرهم اللي شفتهم يعني...راشد من الحسابات من صعوبتها..!!!...
حصه: مشكور...
وصدت عنه حصه ودخلت القسم...وحطت الملف على مكتب امنه..وردت لشغلها..اما راشد فتم مجابل الباب.. يفكر بعيونها...عذاااااااااااااااااااااااب...من هذي اللي يابوها وحتى ماقالت لي اسمها...!!!!...لازم اني اكثر اشغالي في هالقسم...!! ورد لمكتبه بعد ما نسى سالفتها...
تذكرت حصه كل هذا وهي طايحه على شبريتها..وظحكت من خبال شباب العين يوم يشوفون البنات... مدت ايدها تحت المخده وطلعت صورة سيف...وابتسمت له لاول مره من توفى....وباست صورته بكل حب...
حصه: واللــــــــــــه مايســــووووونــــــــــك يالحشيــــــــم....تصبح على خير
وردت دستها تحت المخده ورقدت بعد ما ظبطت المنبه عشان يوعيها ست ونص....

في الثلاث ايام اللي طافن كانت الاتفاقات على السيره نشيييطه...خالد ماطاع لانه عنده زام بالخميس..لكن ميره وعيالها بتسير وياهم..ناصر او مارمسته حصه في السالفه قالها فالج طيب ومستعد يروح لانه ماصدق حصه تطلع من الموود اللي هي فيه...بيت العم...وافقوا بعد...الشيبه وحرمته وولده سلطان وحرمته بيسيرون.. اما حميد مايقدر لانه من قبل واعد حرمته بسيرة دبي...وشي طبيعي العنووود اول المتحمسين للسيره.... اما حمدان من كثر طلعاته محد خبره بالسالفه لين يوم الاربعاء...وهو لين الحين ماراح بيت عمه ومب قادر يقاوم السيره اليوم..متوله عليهم...
اول ماوصل بيت عمه وكان المسا بعد ماطلع من دوامه في الشركه...تم يالس فسيارته شوي..يفكر لو انه شاف فطيم شو بيسوي...لكن يوم عيز من التفكير نزل واللي يصير يصير....جي مب ياي عشان فطيم هو...دخل البيت وهو قلبه يدق...توه يحس انه متوله عليها...بس ماشاف حد في البيت..هدوء...توه ياي بيدخل الصاله الا وبفطوم فاتحه الباب ويايه بتطلع..شهقت يوم شافته وبسرعه عدلت شيلتها...
فطوم: ماتعرف ادق الباب...؟؟
سكت حمدان وماقال شي...قعد يتامل بويهها..لاول مره فطوم تكون قريبه منه لهالحد..!!...بينه وبينها شبر...هي ماتراجعت ولا هو بعد تراجع....وقف جذي مجابلنها وحط يديه فخابيه.... ماكون حمدان ان فوتها عليج يافطيم...!!!
وقعد يطالعها بنظرات تنرفز..وفطيم حست بالاحراج...
فطوم: شو اطالع بعد..!! رد عورا عشان اظهر....
تم يطالعها بطريقته وبطى لين مارد عليها..
حمدان: انا ..حمدان بن محمد....اتراجع عشان انتي تخطفين..!!!....ليش؟.. شيخه وانا مادري.؟
تجتفت فطيم بعصبية وقالت تغايظ...
فطوم: هي نعم...
حاس حمدان بوزه وهو ماخوز عينه عن عيونها وقال بسخريه...
حمدان: هه..!!.. ذاك اول..!!.
تلفتت فطيم بظيجه..
فطوم: حمدان خز عن الباب عشان اخطف ولا تفظحنا...
حمدان: انتي اللي بتنفظحين انا شلي...!!..
فطوم: عموه وريلها في الصاله يطالعون التلفزين..لا تخليهم ينتبهون علي احين...
كانت الباب شوي ملايم ...
حمدان: حمدان مايتراجع لحد اصغر عنه..انتي الصغيره انتي تراجعي عشان انا ادش....
فطوم: ماباهم يدرون اني شفتك ...
حمدان: والا ماشفتي بليس يافطيم..
حزت صدق فخاطره حمدان....
رصصت فطوم عيونها..
فطوم: انته ليش غلس جي...؟؟ شو سويت بك انا عشان تعاملني جي..؟؟؟
حمدان: جبيتي العصير عليه بعمد تبين تفشليني وتحرجيني....
فطوم: لانك ما اتوب عن مغايظك لي..وبعدين انته فشلتني واحرجتني اكثر اوكي..!!
قرب حمدان ويهه منها وهالشي خلاها تتراجع كردة فعل...
وقال بنعومه كاذبه..
حمدان: لانج تستاهلين اللي ياج...
سكتت فطوم شوي وعقب قالت بصوت واطي...
فطوم: ياكرهي لك...
ابتسم حمدان بمغايظ...ونعس عيونه ورقت ملامحه بشكل يعرف عدل انه ياثر على كل البنات...خص ان عيونه كانت تلمع...
حمدان: وياااااااااحبي لج يالطويله....

سكتت فطيم وبطلت حلجها وعيونها وارتخت ايدها على جوانبها... وخازت كل الانفعالات عن ويهها ماعدى الدهشه.... وهي اطالع بويهه مب مصدقه اللي سمعته منه... بس حمدان مارحمها ولا خلاها تستوعب...حاس بوزه وصد عنها يانب وهو مغمض عيونه ..عقب صد صوبها ومد ايدها ومسك يديها من فوق..(ذراع)..وسحبها على طرف...
حمدان: فجت لي حلجها...طوفي طوفي...
سحبها على يانب بعيد عن الباب ودخل وسكر الباب وراه بالقو شوي وهو يبتسم...مستانس انه بيخليها محتاره اذا يعني كلمته او يمزح ويغايظ....احين كل مابتشوفه بتتوتر وتستحي..هههههههه احسن خلها تحس شوي...
دخل على عمه وحرمه عمه ويسلم عليهم ويلس ياخذ علووومهم ويسووولف... اما فطيم...فتمت علىحالها واقفه في الممر جدام الباب الرئيسي... مب قادره تصدق اللي سمعته...وفوق هذا بعد لمسة حمدان لها خلتها تحترق....ياربي ماتحمل هذا شو ناوي يسويبي....يقولي هالكلمه عقب يصكني.... لالا بركب فوق السطح بنتحر ابرك لي....ياويلك ياحمدان ان كنت تمزح...!!!...يالله محلاها وهي ظاهره من حلجه الحلوو... شكله كان يعنيها...عيونه كانت تقولها قبل لسانه....طالع انا بعد على منو اقص...!! حمدان لعاب.. ويقدر يقول هالشي حق الف بنت ويبين انه يعنيها...بالله من اسبوع جاب على راسي العصير بدون رحمه احين بيي يحبني..؟؟؟ ياربي بشو افكر والابشو اقتنع...هو من اول ماشافني وهو طايحبي...؟؟...ونوره تقول انه يحبني... وهو في يوم حاول انه يتغزل فيني بس ما بالغ....!!..اووووففف اسير اقول حق نوره ابرك لاني مب عارفه بشو افكر...!! عقلي مب عندي ...
ركبت الدري وربعت صوب حجره نوره ودقت الباب...
نورة: مفتوووووووووح....
دخلت فطوم على نوره اللي كانت توها طالعه من الحمام متسبعه وقاعده تسحي شعرها وتحط له بلسم...
نورة: بلاه ويهج معتفس...؟؟؟
سكرت فطوم الباب وراها ويت صوب نوره وقعدت على طرف الشبريه ...
فطوم: ولد عمج....
نورة: حمدان هني..؟؟ من زمان ماياانا...شو سوااااابج..؟؟؟؟
فطوم: ياوييلي يانووره ياويلي ماتحمل....
نورة: شو قالج عاااد..؟؟؟
فطوم: قالي ياحبي لج يالطويله....
شهقت نوره وبعدين ظحكت....وهي مب مصدقه ان حمدان نطق بها....بس وحليلها مب عارفه شو هي السالفه وكيف يت هالكلمه...
فطوم: مادريبه عاد يعنيها والا يطنزبي...
نورة: ههههههههه انا قتلج من زمان ان حمدان يحبج...وتبين الصدق واجهته مره بهالشي وماانكر...وتصرفات وايد تثبت لي هالشي...
فطوم: مثل يوم جب العصير على راسي مثلا؟؟؟
نورة: لا..هههههههههه ومابقولج لانه موصني ما اخبرج لانج بتظايقين ان دريتي....
فطوم: شوووووووووووو..؟؟؟ والله يا تقولين لي...شو مستوي..؟؟؟
نورة: ليش تحلفين..؟؟ انا مااخون حمدان ....؟؟
فطوم: من متىىىىى..؟؟؟
نورة: من حصل له فريسه غيري يغايظها وانا راضية عليه....
فطوم: والله تقولين الحين شو مستوي لا اطيحبج احين...
نورة: هههههههههههه سمعيني عيل... تذكرين يوم كنتي مريضه.... ورقدتي في الصاله..!!
سكتت نوره وظحكت....غمضت فطوم عيونها وغطت ويهها بيديها...
فطوم: لاااااااا ياربي لااااااااا.....لا تقووووولين دخيييييييييييلج....
نورة: ههههههههههه ..
فطوم: شافني واناراقده..؟؟ يالفظيحه كيف كان شكلي...؟؟؟ شيلتي طايحه والا لا... ياويلي شو قالج رمسي...؟
نورة: هههههههههههههههههه..والله يا فطوم اني ماشفته يحاتي حد كثر ما حسيت انه يحاتيج يوم شافج..ماعرف شو سوا يوم شافج ولا كم يلس عندج...بس انا يوم نزلت شفته واقف عدال باب الصاله من برا وعلى ملامحه تعبير غريب...كان يحاتيج وايد..وخايف عليج لانج راقده بهالطريقه وبروحج...قالي اييبلج لحاف لانج بردانه ... ولا اخبرج انه شافج لانج بتظايجين....واصلا من قبل يوم وصلني للبيت يوم كنتي في العياده واااااااااااااااااايد اظايق يوم درى انج مرضتي زياده وسرتي العياده ...
تمت فطيم ساكته تفكر بالكلام اللي تسمعه وتحاول تستوعبه...
نورة: انتي وايد ظالمته..بس لو تفهمين شخصيته ونفسيته...يحبج وايد ويحاتيج...بس يحب يمزح وياج ويتحرش فيج.... واذا قالج هالكلمه اليوم وبينها لج بانها غياظ...تراه يعنيها صدقيني....على قولتهم اشفي غلّي في مزاحلّي...

تخبلت فطوم...ماتصدق ان هالحمدان الحلو الرهيب اللي كل العايله متخبله عليه وعلى سوالفه يحبها هي...!!!.. هي ما تقل من شان عمرها..بس صراحه توقعت انه كان يلعب ويقضي وقت ويمزح وياها...بس اذا كانت هذي تصرفاته من وراها وهذا سؤاله واهتمامه...اكيد انه يحس بشي من صوبها...وابتسمت...
كانت نوره تراقب هالملامح على ويه فطوم وتعرف اللي في خاطرها...
نورة: استسلمي فطيييييييم.... انتي تموتين فيه تراج ....
فطوم: لا والله...
نورة: هي..ومتاكده انا من هالشي...
فطوم: وايد متخققه بولد عمج الطويل ...
نورة: ههههههههه هي.. انا واثقه منه وهو واثق من نفسه....وبصراحه هو الواحد يتخقق انه يعرفه عن قرب...
فطوم: الله يعيني عليه يانوره...قسم بالله ياويلج ان قلتيله أي شي...
نورة: ههههههههه لا انا مابخرب خطط حمدان...بروحه يخليج تعترفين غصب طيب بانج تموتين فيه وفي الوقت اللي هو يبغيه...ولد عمي اعرفه عدل....
فطوم: بنشوووووف....ههههههههه
نورة: احين هو تحت.؟؟؟
فطوم: اظني.....

----------


## Taka

نورة: بسيرله..تصدقين تولهت عليه..!!..ابا اشوف شو مجهزلنا للسيره...!!..
نشت نورة لبست شيلتها ونزلت بسرعه وخلت فطوم تتبعها...اللي سارت حجرتها على طول ماتبا او ماتقدر اصلا تشوف حمدان الحين....
دخلت نورة الصاله وحصلت حصه داقه سوالف مع حمدان وهو مستانس من الخاطر...مسكين ماينلام.. الاسبوع اللي طاف يوم شاف حصه ما هنت عليه فطوم ... الحين بيعوض عاد...
نورة: السسسسسسسسسلام عليكم حمدااانووووه...
اطالعها حمدان بنظره كانه يتفحص اذا خبرتها فطيم شي او لا... بس نوره غصبن عنها كانت تظحك..متحسفه انه فاتتها شوفة حمدان باعترافه الملتوي الخبيث...!!..ورصص عيونه وابتسم كانه يبا يقولها انه يعرف باللي داستنه...
حمدان: وعليج السسسسلام بنت عمييييييي....شحالج؟
نورة: الحمد لله...شخبارك؟؟؟ وشوووو مسوي..؟؟؟
قالت " شو مسوي" بطريقه تقوله انه انته صدق شوووو مسوي من سواد ويه..؟؟؟ وفهمها حمدان وظحك وطلعت غمازاته اللي نااادر ماتطلع.... لانه من خاطره كان يظحك وهو يتخيل فطيم شو مخبره نوره..!!!..
حمدان: ههههههههه آآآآآيه ..احم..ماسويت شي بنت عمي ابد....ليش سامعه شي انتي..؟؟
حصه: بلاكم ترمسون بالالغاز..؟؟؟
حمدان: ابد ماشي سالفه..بنت عمج خبله يعيبها تبين للناس ان عندها سالفه وماحد يعرفها غيرها اونها خطيره...!!!
نورة: يالسبااااااااااااال....

كل هذا وام خالد وشيبتها لاهين عنهم يطالعون التلفزيون....
نوره: اسمع عاد حمدان....باجر مب ترقد وتاخرنا...خلكم جاهزين بسرعه عشان نستانس اكثر...
عقد حمدان حيّاته....
حمدان: شوووو..؟؟؟؟ شو تبيبي انتي..؟؟ اسميني الا برقد آآآآآيه ياحلات الشبريه والرقاد عليها يوم ماشي وراك....
نورة: شو ماااااااشي ورااااناااااا...نسييييييييت..؟؟؟
حمدان: شو نسيت عاااد..؟؟؟
حصه: وابويه حمدان ترانا باجر بنسير البر بنقيل نحن وانتوا.. ماخبروك قوم عمي.؟؟
حمدان: بتسيرون تقيلون في البرر..؟؟؟؟؟ ويانا.؟؟؟؟ محد قالي...
نورة: احين نحن قلنالك... يالله جهز عمرك انا واعده فطيم برحلة برر معتبره ماقضت مثلها فعمرها..
حمدان: لاااااااا مافيني نوره صراحه واعد عمري برقده انا ...ومافيني على حواطه البر....
حصه: حمدان...اذا ماسرت انته ويانا انا مب سايره لانه الصراحه السيره مب شي بلاك....
اطالعها حمدان بطرف عينه...وابتسم...وابتسمت هي بعد...
حمدان: عشانج والله ياحصه مب عشان حد ثاني....
نورة: ياسلااااااااااام محد معبرنا نحن...
حمدان: من كثر ما انتي زينه فيني تبيني اعبرج....؟؟؟
نورة: حليلي اساعدك..
وغمزت له...
حمدان: حليل الياعده.....هههههههههه الساعه كم بتسيرون...
حصه: ابويه يقول بنظهر سبع....!!
حمدان: ياللــــــــــــه عيل بروح من الحين ارقد....
حصه: ههههههههههه مستوي رقاد اشوفك...
حمدان: لاني ماقمت ارقد مثل قبل....ماشبع رقاد اتعب وايد..
حصه: الله يعطيك العافيه....المهم لا تسير بلا عشا... بقوم اقولهم يحطون عشانا وعشا ابووويه...
نشت حصه عنهم وقالت لهم يحطون العشا ...تعشا حمدان مع عمه وروح ..لانه فطوم ماطاعت تتعشى وحمدان هناك استحت... عشان جي الحريم اتعشن بعد ماروح حمدان....

بالباجر الصبح كان الكل مرتبش...ناشين الساعه ست وقعدوا يتريقووون...والكل فيه رقاد الا فطوم ونوره كانن متحمسات...ووصن عنود تيب كيمره الفيديو معاها... حصه كل شوي توعي واحد من اليهال...كانوا متلبسين اونهم جاهزين لكن كل ساعه حد منهم يعق براسه على مخده ويكمل رقدته...وكانوا نكته في البيت...ام خالد وميره وحمده كانن يتعاونن على اغراض الرحله ويوصن البشاكير عليها يحملونهن في السيايير...وبو خالد كل شوي يحشرهن ويتشرط هاتن هذا ولا تيبن هذا...وناصر مانش قال لحمده يوم بتخلصون اممره وبتركبون السييايير ذيج الساعه وعووووني ...
نفس الحال كان فبيت محمد الكتبي.... عنود ناشه من اصبحت بس انسدحت عالكرسي مال الصاله...وابوها متفيزر عدالها يتريق... العيوز في المطبخ ويا حرمه ولدها سلطان يجهزون الاغراض..وعيال سلطان يناقزون غير عن عيال ناصر وخالد في البيت...هذيلا مرتبشين ومستانسين..وترابعوا ورا حمدان اللي كان في المستودع اللي عدال مطبخهم وين حاط دراجته..كان يعابل فيها يشوفهااذا ناقصه شي..وترسلها بتروول وشل دبه ثانيه عشان اذا خلص البترول يعبيها... لاني يدري بالبنات بيتخبلن عليها..وجهز القالوووصه وركب الدراجه فيها وثبتها ورا سيارته...
على هالحال خلصوا قشارهم عالساعه 8.... تواعدوا في الدرب هم وقول حمد الكتبي وتلاقوا عند الدكاكييين...
قوم حمد الكتبي كانوا سايرين فسيارتين..بو خالد كان سيار في البك اب وشال عيوزه وياه...وماشي مكان لاي حد ثاني لانهم تارسين البيك اب اغراااض الرحله.... وناصر ابتلش بالحرمات... شال وياه حرمته وعياله وحرمه خالد وعيالها ومعاها حصه راكبه ورا...اما نوره وفطوم فروووهن في سيييت الدبه ...شو يسون ماشي مكان غير..
اما قوم محمد الكتبي فكانوا مرتاحين فثلاث سيايير... بو سلطان شل عيوزه وروحوا... سلطان شال حرمته وعياله رواحهم..اما حمدان شال عنود وياه ..
اول ماتلاقوا عالدرب ووقفوا عند الدكاكين عشان يتشروون بارد ورووب وداقوووس وجبس وماي وهالسوالف...وقف حمدان سيارته عدال سياره ناصر عمدا... متسفر حمدانيه ولابس ذيج النظارات الشمسية.. كانت سفرته لونها كركمي.. ونفس الشي كندووورته... بشكل مختصر كان مسسسسسسسسسكت...ومتعمد يتكشخ في هالرحله لانه يدري انه بيحتك وايد بفطيم...نزل الجامه وطلع اييده وهو يظحك بصوت عالي وياشر على غلامتين منزربات ورا جنهن قطاو..
حمدان: ههههههههههههههههههههاي...ياخي حرام عليك والله...
ناصر: شو اسوييييييييييبهن ياريال الشايب عززر الا يسير بالبك اب..
حمدان: ههههههههههههههههههههه حليلهن والله انزين انا عندي وسع خلهن حد يركب عندي منهن...
وعلى طول بدون شووور بطلت حصه الباب ونزلت لانها من الصبح مستظيجه من حشره اليهال في ثبانها..وحسدنها غلامتين ..وقامن يناقزن ورا يبن يظهرن من هالحكره باي شكل...لين ماظحك ناصر عليهن وكسرن خاطره ...جدمولهن الكرسي ونزلن..واول مانزلن صرخن...
نورة: اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه... دراجه...درااااااااااااجه ...ياسلااااااااااام..
حمدان: اركبن لا اروح عنكن...
وركبن كلهن وسلمن على عنود... حظ فطوم مره ثانيه انها ركبت ورا حمدان...ويوم كانت تركب تمسكت بالكرسي بدون قصد..ولمست جتفه..انتفظ حمدان من هاللمسه...وتمسك بالسكان بالقووووو..عقب هدى اعصابه..مجرد لمسه شاااااااارده وبالغلط شحقه اتاثر..؟؟؟

تحركوا كلهم وساروا يدورولهم بقعه حلوه ونظيفه يقيلون فيها....

------------------------------

----------


## Taka

الجزء الواحد والاربعين..

كان الشايب بو خالد مطير بعيووزه .. هو واخوه ماعليهم لا من نكاكيد ولا كدش ولا شي...يطيروبهن هالعيايز حليلهن... اما سلطان وناصر اللي هم ربع وااايد بحكم شغلهم رباعه..كانوا يتبعون بعض بشكل معتدل.....
حمدان ابتلش بهالشواب...يخطفوونه من درووب هو مايروم يمشي فيها عسب القالووصه والدراجه اللي وراه.. مايروم يكسرها..عشان جي كان اييهم من درب ثاني اخف شوي...البنات عنده كانن صدعه...يسولفن ويخربطن... وهو انشغل عنهن بميحد يغني وياه ويطبل على السكان... وكل شوي يلتف صوبهن ويسكتهن..يسكتن دقيقه ويردن يتحرطمن جنهن دياي... وعنود الود ودها تعفد عندهن..مفتره عالكرسي ويالسه بالعكس خاشه راسها عندهن وتسولف وياهن....وحمدان كل شوي يدزها عن القير ...يخافها تخرب عليه..
كانوا الشواب مغربلين العالم وياهم...كل مايحصلون بقعه زينه وقفوا..ويوم تتيمع السيايير وراهم على اساس بيستقرون ..ردو وتحركوا...اون لالالا البقعه مب زين ومكشوفه ومب نظيفه...لين ماطفر حمدان...
حمدان: ياخي شو هالحاله...قومن قومن بنرد البيت ..ارقد ابركلي...
عنود: لالالالالالالالالالا شو ترد البيت...والله تكمل...
حمدان: طفروونا هذي ثالث منطقه مايخلونا نقعد فيها....!!
نورة: شوابنا يعرفوون اكثر برااايهم...تحمل شوي....
حمدان: اذا ماوقفوا عند المنطقه اليايه بروح انا... موعيني من فير الله احين تسع ونص الساعه وبعدنا ماوصلنا نحن...
حصه: حمدان..دخيلك لا تعكر مزاجك....خل مزاجك حلوو عشان نستانس وياك....
سكت حمدان...مايروم يقول لحصه شي....
حمدان: ان شاء الله شيختنا كلنا....
ويوم احتشرن كلهن وغارن (ماعدى فطيم) قالهن جــــــــــــــــــــــــب....ولا كلمه.... وكمل طريجه ورا هالشواب... وبعد ربع ساعه وقفوا جدام منطقه فيها شير وشكلها نظيف وحلو ومرتب... اول ماوقفوا وقف حمدان وراهم ونزل على طوووول ووقف في النص بين السيايير عشان مايغيرون رايهم وصرخ على سلطان..
حمدان: طفرتووووووونا....انا مابتحرك من هني كيفكم.....المنطقه زينه.... خلاص عاد..
نزل سلطان وهو متسفر تسفيره بداو اي كلام...ولابس نظاراته الكحليه..
سلطان: شبلاك انزين محتشر خلاص بنقعد هني ماشي وقت بنطبخ الغدا...
التفت حمدان صوب سيارته وهو يصفّر....وياشر بايده..
حمدان: انزلن ياصبااااااايا افراااااااااااااااااااج.....!!
وعلى طول تبطلت البيبان وتناقزن البنات براااا....ظحك حمدان عليهن وسلطان وناصر....
ناصر: عنبووووكن مب شايفات خير.....مستقطعااااااات علىهالسيره....

المهم عربنا استقروا في المكان...اليهال نزلوا يترابعووون شرق وغرب.. والشباب ينزلوا الاغراض الثقيله..والحريم فرشن هالحصر وثبتنها بحصى على الاطراف على ما اطير عليهم وحطوا الفواله والريوق للي يبا يتريق والفواكه...والدلال..... بعد ماخلصوا تفريغ الاغراض.. ركبوا حمدان وناصر وسلطان سياييرهم وصفوووها بالعرض على اساس تفصل بينهم وبين مكان قعدة الحريم عشان ياخذن راحتهن...
البنات انخشن ورا السيايير وبدلن شيلهن وعبيهن بشيل بيظ عشان ياخذن راحتهن وما تلصق فيهن ريحت الدخان والحاله..وبعدين استر ...واحسن للبر.. وبعد ماخلصن مشن اربعتهن وتحوطن يسون جوله بالمكان...
حمدان قعد يعابل دراجته وينزلها من القالوصه ويفحصها...وكان مشغول.... الشواب يلسوا يسولفون مكانهم ما تحركوا... نشوا ناصر وسلطان وساروا على طرف ...
ناصر: اماااااااااااااااااايه....!!! يا ام خااالد...!!
ام خالد: عووووووونك ابوووويه...
ناصر: عااانج الله .. تعالي هنه شوي اباج...
وسارت صوبهم العيوز وهي تعدل برقعها...
ام خالد: ها فديتك..؟؟؟
ناصر: ترا الطبخ علينا...متراهنين انا وسلطان...
ام خالد: وابوي تبون تحرمووونا العيشه..؟؟؟؟
ناصر: افا عليج يامي... انتي يلسي بس واستريحي وذوقي طبخنا...
ام خالد: ويدي مايستوي... ماتعرفوووون....
ناصر: نعرف نعرف...جي عيل منو يطبخلنا تتحسبين في سيرات البر والقنص..؟؟؟؟ الا نحن...
ام خالد: انتوا شباب تتلايمون براحتكم اما نحن ماينفع لنا سويطكم....
اطالعوا بعض سلطان وناصر...
سلطان: افاااااا ياعموه..جنها الا اهانه....هذا وانا اللي اقول بسويلج ذاك المشواااااااااي...
ام خالد: من وين تعلمت تشوي سمج ياولدي....؟؟؟
عاد ام خالد من هل الشارجه وتفهم بشغلات السمج....
سلطان: انتي بس استريحي وسلمينا المهمه... واوعدج اسويلج مشواي ماتذوقينه فعمرج..
ام خالد: كيفكم... وانته ناصر شو بتسويلنا ونك..؟؟
ناصر: انا مجبوس لحم طبعا....
ام خالد:الله يعينا على طبخكم...
وعطتهم مقفاها وراحت... تظاحكوا عليها وساروا صوب اغراض الطبخ ..ولقطوا حصى كبار شوي يصلحن قواعد للجدووور...ويوم كان ناصر يدور... شاف البنات يتحوطن... زعق عليهن..
ناصر: حوووووووووووووووووووووه....!!
التفتن البنات صوب الصوت....
اشر لهن ناصر بايده...
ناصر: تعالن تعالن تعالن.....
ردن البنات صوب ناصر ويوم وصلن قالهن..
ناصر: بتخبركن انتن يايات تتحوطن هني..؟؟
نوره: عيل شو يايين نسوي..
ناصر: يالله انتشرن لمن حطب...
وروح عنهن...عنود وحصه ونوره متعودات على هالامر كل ما اين البر لازم هن اللي يدورن الحطب واييبنه..ومسؤوليه الرياييل الحطب الكبار اما هن الاغصان الصغيره وهالسوالف اللي تخليه يحترق ...بس فطوم مسكينه التفتت لنوره مدهووشه..
فطوم: حطب..؟؟
نورة: لمي بوووي لمي حطب...هذا اللي تشوفينه طايح صغير..يمعيهن وهاتيهن هناك عدال الجدر عشان يسوون الغدا...
مشت عنها نوره وبدت تلملم اللي تشوفه تحتها...استسلمت فطوم للامر الواقع وراحت تلم هي بعد...ولمت اللي تقدر عليه وودتهن صوب ناصر...اطالع اللي في يديها وقالها..
ناصر: بسسسسس..؟؟؟ افا يابنت هلال هاللي رمتي عليه....عليج بغافه عوووده ..سيري هاتي بعد يالله هذا مايكفي....
وظحك عليها يوم شافها سايره والياس علىويهها... على بالها جي السالفه خلصت...ثرها بعدها لازم تيمع....سارت ونشنت على غااافه وعزمت الا تجلعها وتيبها لهم يمكن يسدهم...بتسوي انجاز فحياتها...
في هاللحظه حمدان نش عن الشواب يوم زهق سوالفهم شوي...وراح صوب دراجته... وشغلها..وقعد يحمييها شوي ..عقب ساقبها شوي وحاط عالمنطقه بدون مايسرع... يوم دار من ورا شاف فطوم ونقع من الظحك عليها.. ماسكه غافه وتتخاشع وياها تبا تجلعها....ظحك من الخاطر..حليلج يافطيم شو الله بلاااااااج ببداااو واهل بررر..؟؟؟ سار صوبها ووقف بدراجته ...وهي اطالعه بعين حسووووود..غيرانه انه مستانس بدراجته وهي تيمع حطب...!!!
حمدان: فطيم...!!...شو تسوين قاعده تظاربين ويا الغاف..!!!.ههههههههههههه
فطوم: شعليك ...مستانس...اخوك يقول يمعي حطب يابس...
حمدان: وانتي شعرفج بهالسوالف...؟؟؟..انتي حدج تعرفين كيف تصيدين سمجه وبعد يالله يالله..... بس ماتعرفين تجلعين لا غاف ولاتلحقين حلجه....
فطوم: شو حلجه بعد..؟؟؟؟؟؟
ظحك حمدان من خاطره....آآآآآآآآآخ ياحبه لهالبنت.... نزل من دراجته ووقف عدالها...
حمدان: يااميي لاتشوفينها صغيره تراها متغزره وايد لقل الماء..وتمد عروقها في التربه عشان تحصل الماي.. ماعطوكم اياها في الجغرافيه..؟؟؟
اطالعته فطيم باستنكار وهي تشم عطره اللي يفر الرااس....
فطوم: احيده العلوووم...!!!
مسك حمدان الغافه... وابتعدت شوي فطوم عنه...
حمدان: تراه كله رياضيات نفس الشي....
ظحكت فطيم ... جلع حمدان الغافه بكل سهوله...الشي اللي خلا فطيم تفج حلجها...من الصبح تظارب ويا هالغافه ماطاعت تتحرك من محلها واحين حمدان في ثانيتين جلعها ..!!!!...صدق اني استويت رخوه...!!
نفظها حمدان شوي عن الرمل وعطاها فطوم وهو يظحك لها ظحكه فنانه....
حمدان: اندوج...روحي تخققي عليهم...لا تقوليلهم اني اناجالعنها لج...
استانست فطيم وشلت الغافه ومشت صوب ناصر..وهي تقول لحمدان..
فطوم: اسميني مابقووول...مشكووور حمدان....
ظحك حمدان عليها ورد ركب دراجته يكمل حواطته...
وصلن فطوم عند ناصر اللي كان يعدل الحصى تحت الجدر...ونوره عداله تكسر الحطب الكبار...وحصه وعنود سارن يلقطن حطب ثاني...شافها ناصر وهي شاله الغافه كانها شاله كاااس فايزتبه...وظحك عليها وظحكت نوره..
ناصر: اوووه اوووه بنت هلال ...يااااابعدي والله...هي توج استويتي بديويه...حطيها هنه وكسريها...
استانست فطوم من هالمدحه...وقعدت تكسر في الغافه لاجزاء متوسطه تصلح تنخش تحت الجدر...
حريم العيال كانن موزعين عليهن الشغل... اللي تعبال بالسمج واللي تعابل باللحم.. واللي تقص بصل واللي تقص طماط.. يعني الكل كانت مرتبش محد مرتاح غير العيايز والشواب...وحمدان...
عنود ماصدقت تخلص شغلها..سارت سيارة حمدان وطلعت الكاميرا وبدت بالتصوير..واسميها ماخلت شي ماصورته ولا فظيحه صغيره ماطلعتها...تبا تحتفظ بكل الذكريات الحلوه هذي...بس ياخساره ناقص عبدالله وخليفه فديتهم وفديت السيره وياهم....!!...ياترا شو مسوين بامتحاناتهم الحين..؟؟؟ الله يوفقهم ان شاء الله..
نوره عيزت من اليلسه والدخان سارت ويلست عند شيبتها وعمها...تسولف وياهم وتقرا الجريده... اما فطوم قعدت مع عمتها تريح عيونها من الدخان لانه عيون فطوم وايد حساسه...ومن اقل شي تدمع وتحمر..
حصه كانت واقفه مع عنود وتخربط وياها وهي تصور وكل شوي تلفت نظرها لحد معين ويظحكن...
كانت الساعه 12 يوم رد حمدان بدراجته ووقفها...نوره اول ماشافته فرت الجريده وركظت صوبه...
نورة: حمدان حمدان حمداااااااااااان...دخيييييييييييلك..
حمدان: لا...
نورة: لا والله يا تخليني قووووم....
حمدان: بعد الغدا انزين مب الحين....
نورة: لالالالالا بعد الغدا عندنا مخطط ثاني قووووووم...
حمدان: شو مخططه بعد ...خلي الدراجه ترتاح شوي...
نورة: يالله يا خريطك الدراجه شو تبا بعد من الراحه..!!!..يالله يالله فدييييييييييييتك...
حمدان: يوووه لا اتفديني اخاف عرب يغاروووون عقب...
التفتت نوره لفطوم اللي يالسه عدال عمتها تاكل موز...
نورة: العرب لاهين عنك ولا حفلوووووك..يالله يالله حمدان قم...
تنهد حمدان ونش عن دراجته وتفيزرت عليها نوره..
حمدان: تعرفين كيف تسوقينها..؟؟؟
نورة: هي هي اعرف...
حمدان: يالشيطانه....لا تزرين عليها وايد عن تخترب....ولا تتشطرين وتروحين نكاكيد ترا والله ان انجلبتي انا مالي خص فيج....
لبسته نوره وحركت الدراجه وطااااااااااااااااااااااارت... وحمدان يظحك عليها ..وامها ناقمتنها بعين...وحصه وعنود يصورن وهن ميتات من الظحك على شيلة نوره اللي طايره وراها تقولون ساحره... يتهن فطوم وهي ميته من الغيره....

----------


## Taka

فطوم: والله لو شافها سعيد بيعطيها كفففففففف...الا جان دراجته هو ماعليه....
حصه: ههههههه مينونه نوره ياناس...
فطوم: ابا اسووووق....بس اخاف....بس ابا...
عنود: ههههههه احين يوم بترد نوره سوووقيبها...
فطوم: بيخليني اخوج.؟
اطالعن عنود وحصه بعض...ابتسمن وهزن راسهن بقو بالايجاب....حمدان يحب فطيم ومابيردلها طلب...بس نوره ماردت الا عقب ربع ساعه..ويهها محمر ومستانسه بهالحواطه...نش حمدان يوم شافها ومسك الدراجه عنها..وفي نفس الوقت ين عنود وحصه وفطيم...
حمدان: هاااااااا جنعتي..؟؟؟
نزلت نوره عن الدرجه.. والابتسامه شاقه الحلج...
نورة: لا... بس ايدي عورتني احس فيها مثل الكهربا تمشي.....
حمدان: هذي الدراجه تهتز جي ..مب قوية كفايه انتي عشان تمسكينها....
حصه: حمدان...فطوم تبا تسوق....
رفع حمدان نظره لفطوم اللي نزلت عيونها وهي منحرجه..
حمدان: من عيوني...تعرفين تسوقينها...
هزت فطوم راسها بالنفي....
حمدان: تبين تركبين وراي.؟؟؟
وظحك ..معروف انه يمزح عشان جي ماخذت فطوم المساله بجديه...بس اصلا حمدان كان يتمنى....
فطوم: هي عشان تيننبي تنقزني على هالعراقيب...لا ابوووي..مب راكبه وراك..
حصه: هههههههه انزين نوره بتسوقبج ركبي ورا نوره...
فطوم: لالا...علوموني وبركب ارووحي....
حمدان: انزين..يالله ركبي...
قفطت فطوم بشكل..كيف تتشلح واطلع سروالها جدام حمدان.!!!...وافظيحتااه..بس زين ان الكندوره وسيعه شوي وتروم تنزلها..ركبت فطيم الدراجه وهي تراقب ايد حمدان وهو يعلمها كيف تسوق...واخر شي قالها...
حمدان: لا تسرحين بنظرج وتعفدين على سمره والا شي...ولا نكاكيد...اخافج تنجلبين يافطيم..
فطوم: مابنجلب...
تم حمدان يطالعها خايف عليها...فطوم غافة مارامت تجلعها ...بتروم تمسك مكينه دراجه تهتز..!!!.. تم متردد مب عارف يخليها تسوق او لا..بس مستحيل يخلي هالشي فخاطرها..خلها اجرب بنفسها....
حمدان: لا تهوسين وايد على هذا...عشان ماتسرعبج الدراجه واطيرين... تسمعين..؟؟ شوي شوي لا تتفننين..
فطوم: عاد انته لا تخوفني.....
ابتسم حمدان...
حمدان: حافظنج الرب... يالله انطلق..
وانطلقت على قوولته فطيم....وامحق ذاك الانطلاق...تمشي شوي وتوقف...شوي وتوقف...شكلها كان ينقع من الظحك...يبين انها خايفه...حمدان مارام يتم واقف من الظحك....ويلس عالرمل..
حمدان: دخييييييييييييييييييلج عنود صوري لا تفوتينها دخييييييييلج...
ومات من الظحك مره ثانيه....والبنات كلهن يظحكن وفطوم ماعليها من حد....وايد مركزه على هالدراجه ...ومب حافلتنهم لاهم ولا ظحكهم عليها...كملت عنود تصويرها لفطوم وهي تظحك... في هاللحظه يتهم ام خالد تربع...
ام خالد: حسسسسسسسسبي الله على بليسكم جانكم تبون تنفدون البنت....
حمدان: طالعي شقا تسوق عمووه بالله عليج ..مابييها شي ان شاء الله..
ام خالد: يابووووي هذي اماااااااااانه عندنا موصاااي عليها البنت وانتوا جي تسووبها..
نورة: امايه ماسوينابها شي ارووحها بغت..
ام خالد: انتي جب....مسوده الويه...متقيعستلي على هالدراجه لا تستحين ولا تخيلين ....من شافج غارت منج والا البنت مابتطلب هالمنكر...
نورة: السموحه منج امايه انا يايه استانس واخذ راحتي...واذا ماخذت راحتي بين اهلي عند منو تبيني اخذ راحتي عيل... خلينا نستانس ولو يووم لا تنكدوون علينا...
ام خالد: حسبي الله عليج من بنت لسانج طويل ما تنرامين بنت حمد...طالعه على ابوج....
سارت عنهن ام خالد تشوف اخبار الشوي عند سلطان...اللي سار بعيد شوي عشان مايكدس عليهم الذباب...
ردت فطيم مسكينه بعد خمس دقايق وايديها متخشعه....مسك حمدان الدراجه وهو يظحك...
حمدان: هااااااااااااا..؟؟؟؟ ..
فطوم: يابوي خشعتني دراجتك والله ...خلاص جنعت... باييني ذرع منها اليوم...ما بروم ارقد...
حمدان: سلاااااامتج يالطويله...
ويلس عالدراجه... عنود فرت الكاميرا على نوره وهي تناقز عدال حمدان...
عنود: دوووري دوووري...
حمدان: خيبه بتنقد عليج عمتج....
عنود عاد كله ولا عمتها ....وايد تعزها وتحبها وتحترمها..وماتباتخيب ظنها...بس عنود تحس نفسها بعدها صغيره على هالتعقيدات والالتزامات....
عنود: لالا ما بتنقد... بركب وراك...عادي..
حمدان: يالله انزين...
وركبت عنود ورا حمدان وتمسكت فيه بقووو...
حمدان: يابووي لا تلصقين ماعرف اسوق جي..
عنود: لا ابوي...اخاف على عمري وراي عرس...
حمدان: وراج عرس..؟؟ انزين ماعليه....
طار بها حمدان وسمعوا الصريخ ...وقام يوديها على نكاكيد ويقفزبها وهي ميته من الخوووف...يباها بس اتووووب انها طلبت منه...وهو ميت من الظحك عليها...بعد ثلث ساعه كسرت خاطره ونزلها ورد يحوووط شوي بدراجته...
ولين ما رد حمدان كان الغدا جاهز ومحطوط والبنات ساعدن في هالشي ..غسلن الصحووون وعدلن ووزعن الروب والداقوس والبارد وهالسوالف... حطوا للحريم غدا بروحهن من الصنفين...والرياييل بروحهم...وتغدوا...
وبصراحه كان غدا ولا اروع...كلنا نعرف ان طباخ الظووو غييييييير...وله نكهه مميزه..خصوصا ان شيهتك تكون مفتووحه في الرحلات.. هذا غير انه ناصر وسلطان تفننوا....هل الشارجه ام خالد وفطوم يحبون المشواي وهذا شي طبيعي...ونوره بعد كلت منه وظحكتهم يوم قالت انها لازم تتعود وتكون من احين من هل الشمال...حتى عنود وحصه كلن منه ومن الصنف الثاني بعد... خص ان حصه تموت على اخوها ناصر وماتحب تكسر بخاطره ..ومب بس هذا السبب..لكن طبخه صراحه يشهي...مجبووس عدل...خص عاد يوم يكون وياه روب وداقووس وانته في البر...اوفففففففف...ماشي وراه امممره...
بعد الغدا اشتغلن الحريم والبنات حليلهن بتغسيل المواعين...فطيم بلشووها...عاطينها كم صحن تغسلهن...
نطت لها ام سلطان..
ام سلطان: يامييييه مب جذه الله يهداااااااااج...
فزت فطوم...
فطوم: هاا...شو خالووه..؟؟
ام سلطان: بنتي الله يهداج عبرتي الماااي... مايصبون حق كل صحن ماي من اول ويديد جذي بتعبرين الماي...!!!
يتها نوره تنقذها من الموقف...
نورة: خلاص عموووه ام سلطان انا وياها....
روحت ام سلطان عنهم تشرب شاهي...
فطوم: انا شو سويت..؟؟
نورة: فطوم... انتي جي بتخسرين الماي...صبي فلقن مااي وغسلي منه كل الصحوون...
فطوم: بس جي مابينظفن عدل...
نورة: هذا تغسيل مبدئي... عقب بيغسلونهن زين في البيت..بس المهم مايخيسن السياره...بعدين الاوليين جي يغسلووون ... ماعندهم مااي اول...
فطوم: اسميج انتي وولد عمج كل حد يعطيني محاظره من صوب اليوم...غسلي غسلي.....اندووج..سمعي....!!..وابوووييي منو ينقع ..؟؟؟؟
نورة: هذي مسجبه ناصر والا سلطان...هذا شي طبيعي بعد الغدا يستوي..
قالت فطوم وهي زايغه على بالها حرب والا ينقعون على حيوان او شي..
فطوم: شو يستوي..؟؟؟؟
نورة: يحطووون صلب زقاره...والا غطاة دبة ماي...ويقعدون يختبرون مهارتهم بالرمايه... خليهم يشبعون منها بنطيحبها نحن عقب...
فطوم: خيبه تعرفين تنقعين بعد..؟؟؟
نورة: انا وحصه وعنوود..معلمنا ابوويه الرمايه من كنت انا عمري 10 سنين...
وظحكت نوره...وفطوم قامت تشك ان هالعايله مجرمين...والله محد هين فيهم...
كملن تغسيل وشربن شاهي... وترين لين ماخلصوا الشباب لعبهم بالمسجبه....ركبوا ناصر وسلطان سياره ناصر وساروا يحوطون شوي...والشواب بو خالد وبو سلطان متسدحين على حصير ثاني عاد اونها قيلوله...وحاطين سفرهم على ويوههم... وحمدان يالس ارووحه يقرا الجريده وعداله المسجبه والرصاص...شافتها عنود فرصه...وتقربت من شلة البنات وقالت...
عنود: يالله بنات هجووم..دوورنا...
فطوم: وين بتسيرون..؟؟؟
حصه: نستولي على المسجبه...
فطوم: انابديت اشك فيكم الصراحه...سفاحات....

----------


## Taka

تظاحكن عليها وشلنها وياهن....لازم يعلمنها الرمايه والا ماستفادت شي من يلسه العين...سارن البنات ويلسن عدال حمدان وعلى ويوههن ابتسامه عذبه يبن يقردننه...بس فطوم اللي مب فاهمه كيف ان بنات عمتها الرقيقات يعرفن الرمايه كان على ويهها ملامح على شكل علامه تعجب (!) ....
رفع حمدان نظره عن الجريده وهو يسمع حسوس اليهال يلعبون في مكان قريب....اطالع في ويوههن وحده وحده...ويوم وصل عند فطيم عقد حياته...
حمدان: اوامركن شيخاتي..؟؟؟؟
عنود: المسجبه فديت روحك...
حمدان: هه..!!..ده بعدك...ماتشوفين العيال يلعبون تسوين تسويلنا مصيبه..!!
نورة: نحن نعرف كيف نرمي حمداااان..ومش كمبتدئات بعد...
حمدان: هي بس في السنه حسنه ترمن..وانااخاف ان واحد من هالعيال يركظ جدامكن...
حصه: لالا..بنرمي هاك الصوب هناك شمس والعيال مايلعبون هناك ولا بيووونا...
حمدان: حتى انتي حصه..؟؟؟
حصه: ياخي احب الرمايه...ونبا نعلم فطيم....
انتبه حمدان ان فطيم طلع الرعب فويهها وعرف انها لا تبا تتعلم ولا شي ..بس حشر مع الناس عيد...
هز حمدان راسه..
حمدان: عز الله يبتلنا مصيبه اليوم جان بعدكن بتعلمن...
نورة:انزين انته علمها..
كفخت فطوم نوره على كتفها... ونوره ظحكت...وحمدان احمر ويهه..اول مره يحس بالاحراج...ومب من الكلمه او من فطيم ..بس من اللي تخيله ويا على طول في باله...اذا بغا يعلمها لازم يتقرب منها بشكل كبيييييييير...ومجرد الفكره هذي سببت له ارتفاع في الحراره...
حمدان: ماريد لعب انا...بحط لكن رهااااان....
عنود: شو الرهان..؟؟
حمدان: الرهان الله يسلمج اني بحط لكن صلب زقاره من زقاره ابوويه... على ذاك النكوود تشوفنه..!!
واشر على نكوود مش بعيد وايد...ورد صد صوبهن...
حمدان: لكل وحده منكن خمس طلقات...اذا صابت وحده منكن صلب الزقاره بوديكن السينما كلكن.. بس ماشي اكثر عن خمس طلقات ولا لعب من وراه...
نورة وحصه وعنود تلفتن لبعض وهن مبتسمات ومتفائلات وحاطات سيرة السينما فجيبهن....سيرة السينما كانت ممنوعه عليهن ولا كد طاحنها ولا شافن شكلها... عشان جي قعدن يصرخن ويظحن ويصفقن مستانسات...اما فطيم اتجتفت وهي اطالعهن بفضول لانه مب متفائله بشي من ناحيتها...اذا سلموا من رصاصاتها وايد زين....!!!
نورة: تمام...بس علم فطيم اول لانها ماتعرف وخلها اجرب طلقتين ثلاث بعدين عطها الخمس طلقات مالها...
تردد حمدان وترددت فطيم....
حمدان: اوكي.. تعالي فطيم..
ماعرفت فطيم شو تسوي تقربت شوي بقعدتها وشلت المسجبه ..كانت مجابله حمدان...وبدون قصد منها كان المسجبه بعد مجابلتنه..اطالعها واطالع المسجبه..
حمدان: لهالدرجه تكرهيني تبين تنقعين فصدري..؟؟؟
انتبهت فطيم وبعدت المسجبه...
فطوم: لاا والله..هههههه سوري...
حمدان: انزين صدي هناك.. قعدي عدل ورفعي ركبه وحده واسندي عليها المسجبه...
راحت فطيم وسوت اللي طلبه منها بس حطت مسند المسجبه فوق جتفها وتناقعوا كلهم من الظحك عليها...
حمدان: مب جذه...(مسك المسند وعدله جدام جتفها)...جذي... احين تشوفين هذا الخط الي جدام..هذا صوبيه على الشي اللي بتنقعين عليه... وبنفس الوقت الخط هذا خليه بنص الدايره هذي اللي هني....فهمتي..؟؟
هزت فطيم راسها بالايجاب وهي مناك مب فاهمه شي...
حمدان: اوكي هاتي بحط لج رصاصه...
حط لها رصاصه ومن ساعتها فطيم زايغه تشلها... بس تشجعت ..دام بنات عمتها يعرفن وماخذات الامر بسهووله هي شو قاصره عنهن..؟؟؟؟ رجعت لوضعيتها ...
فطوم: عاد على شو اصوب..؟!..
دور حمدان شي عداله ومسك غرشه ميرندا فاظيه وبطل الغطاه وفرها بعيد....
حمدان: تشوفينها..؟؟؟؟
فطوم: هي..
حمدان: يالله نقعي.....خلج ثابته..
ونقعت فطيم وفزت في الوقت نفسه ...وطبعا ماصابتها..
جمدان: فطيم لا تتنفسين يوم بتين تنقعين...يوم تتنفسين تحركين نفسج انتي والمسجبه ويظيع عليج التصويب...
وحط لها رصاصه ثانيه... ومايابتها بعد...فرتها على حمدان..
فطوم: يابوووي والله ماعرف ارمي....
حمدان: بتتعلمين قريب....
عنودي: انا دوري...طلع صلب زقاره حمدان...
طلعلها حمدان صلب الزقاره وسار يركزه حقهن... وفطوم تراقب عنود وهي تفتح المسجبه وتحط لها رصاص وتسكرها كاي احترافيه....والله كانها تتعامل مع علبه مكياج....شو هالبناااااااااااااااات...!!!!...بس صراحه اذا صارت حرب ينفعن....يعتمدن على عمارهن ويدافعن عن نفسهن....الله لا اييبلنا الحرب ان شاء الله...
رد حمدان ويلس... عنود خلصت طلقاتها الخمس ولا صابت شي بس كانت كله تيبهن شحف...وتحت..يعني زوينه ...بس هي لانه نظرها شوي ظعيف عشان جي ماتشوف عدل...ومايابت نظاراتها طبعا...
اتجدمت حصه وخذت المسجبه وخذت طلقاتها الخمس...في الطلقه الثالثه طاحت الزقاره...وصرخت وصرخ حمدان وياها مستغرب...
حمدان: لحظه لحظه...بسير اشوفها..
كان شاك بانها شحف...وان الرصاصه دزت الصلب لا غير..لو كانت مصوبه عدل جان قصته من النص...سار حمدان وسارت وياه حصه يشوفونها..وفعلا طلعت شحف والصلب صاحي الا من شطف صغير على طرف...
حصه: انزين ينحسب...
حمدان: لااااالالالالالالا...انا قلت تصيبنه مب تشحفنه....
حصه: حمدااااااان عاااد...
حمدان: اسف..الحق حق...باقلج طلقتين وعقب نوره....
رد ركز الصلب مثل ماكان وردوا قعدوا...وخلصن طلقتين حصه وهي بعدها مايابته....بس كله عداله تيبهن...حتى انها ظربت القوطي اللي ورا الزقاره على طول...بس الصلب نفسه مايابته...يا دوور نووره...هذي محترفه مسجبه لانها تموت على سوالف الشباب..ويعيبها تسوي مثلهم..خذت المسجبه ..اولى ثانيه وثالثه مايابت الصلب....اللي وترها حمدان اللي يظحك عليها...بس سكتت شوي وهي لابستنه وهدت اعصابها شوي..وحطت الرصاصه الرابعه وهي مصصره انها تيبها هالمره.... كان عنود تصور هاللقطه...وقالها حمدان تركز على الصلب عشان يشوفونه...وهذا اللي صار...وخذت نوره وقتها كامل في التصويب....ويوم هدت المهب شويه عنهم...نقعت نوره وطار الصلب فوووووق ...صرخت نوره وصرخت فطوم وياها من الحماس...
حمدان: شحف شحف شرات اختج...
فطوم: لالا انقسم نصين انا متاكده....
نورة: لا تحاول الغالي..وجهز نفسك على سيره السينما...
حمدان: صبري انزين بشوفه...
سار حمدان وماحصل غير نص الصلب والنص الثاني الله اعلم..ورد ماسكنه وهو يظحك...
حمدان: غربلاااااااااااااات نورووووووووه والله يابته هههههههههههه...بنت ابوج واخت اخوج مب هينه...
نورة: بسم الله علينا من العين.... يالله حط صلب ثاني حق فطوم..
فطوم: لا يابوج.مابا..خشعتني الدراجه واحين المسجبه ..ماريد ..
المهم قعدوا يسولفون شوي..ورد حمدان المسجبه في سياره سلطان عشان مايلعبوبها اليهال...ويوم قرب العصر وردوا قوم ناصر...صلوا العصر..وبدت شغله بو خالد الحين...بيسويلهم قرص معتبر....وعاينين العييينه في البيت من اول..سووا الجاهي حليب ويمعوا اليمر وسوووا حفره عشان يسوي فيها القرص...
اما البنات ما ادخلن في هالسالفه.....طلعت لهم نوره بمنكر ثاني...
نورة: حمدااااان...
حمدان: ننننننننعم...؟؟؟
نورة: حوطنا شوي بسيارتك...
استنكر حمدان الطلب...
حمدان: شووو..؟؟؟
نورة: يالله عاد زهقنا قاعدين بمكان واحد ..حوطنا شوي حوالي المكان...
حمدان: انا عيزت من طلباتكن كل شوي وييتني..!!!
نورة: عشااااااااااااااان عرب...بليز...
حمدان: نوروه ترا ذليتيني بهالعرب....ليتهم مفتكرين..!!
نوره: محد قالك اطفربهم...
حمدان: يستاهلون....يالله ركبن انزين انا بعد اروحي مليت من اليلسه....
ربعت نوره واستاذن من ابوها انهن والبنات شوي بيتحوطن عالمنطقه مع حمدان وماعارض...ويوم ابوها ماعارض..امها ماسوولها سالفه ههههههههه...المهم الشيبه موافق....
ركبت عنود عدال اخوها ونوره وراه..وفطوم في النص وحصه ورا العنود...وقام يحوطهن ويركبهن نكاكيد عاااليه ويقعدن هن يظحكن مستانسات وفطوم متمسكه بالسيتات وتصارخ...تموا علىهالحال فتره..وفطوم طفرت من هالغلاسه اللي يغلسوونها عليها... تقربت من حمدان بشكل لاارادي.
فطوم: دخييلك حمدان انزل انزل...دخييييييلك لاتسوون فيني جي انا اتروع...
التفت حمدان صوبها وهو يحس بالحنان من طلبها...كسرت خاطره وماهانت عليه...ومب حمدان اللي بيقعد يتلذذ بخوفها على اخر الزمن....
حمدان: فاااااااالج طيب بنت هلال....آسف والله....
ونزل من النكود شوي شوي عشانها... وقام يمشي في اماكن منخفضه...بس مطير..نوره وعنود من زود ربشتهن بطلن الدرايش ووقعدن عليها وهن متمسكات بالمقابض داخل السياره.. (يعني يالسات على فتحه الدريشه....)... وحمدان يتحظى عليهن..وفطوم مساكه كندوره نوره عن اطيح..وحصه تظحك عليهن....
ويوم وصلوا السيح وطلعوا عن الرمله كان حمدان بيلف وبيرجع...
نورة: صبر صبر صبر....حمدااان... وقف...
وقف حمدان السياره...ودخلت عنود ونوره داخل السياره ...بطلت نوره الباب ونزلت....
نورة: انزلن اباك فسالفه....
حمدان: الحين عاد...
نورة: انته تعاااال شوي..
استغرب حمدان طلبها ..نزل من السياره وسار صوبها واول ماوصل صوبها ربعت نوره وقعدت مكانه..وسكرت الباب وراها...
حمدان: لا تفكرين....
نورة: انته واعدني تعلمني السواقه....
لصقت فيها فطوم من وراها...
فطوم: نوروه شو هالخبال بعد..؟؟؟
حمدان: انتي..تسوقين الرنج مالي انا..؟؟؟؟ تحلمين صدقيني..
نورة: مالي خص بتعلمني...
حمدان: يانووروووه لا تصدعين راسي الحين قسم بالله مافيني عليج...
نورة: اول مره واخر مره اطلب منك..عقب بيي عبدالله وبيعلمني والا سعيييد...
حمدان: تريييهم لين مايعلموونج هم...تسوين تجارب على الرنج مالي انا ليش؟؟
نورة: يالله ذبحتنا بهالرنج...ماشي شير عدالنا ولا اي شي ممكن اني اشحف به السياره.... بس علمني اساسيات وخلني اسوق شوي وبنزل والله....
حمدان: اوففففففف....بنت حمد لسانج طويل...نزلي عنود ركبي ورا...
نزلت عنود وركبت ورا عدال حصه....وركب حمدان جدام....وقعد يعلم نوره كيف تسوق وكيف تبدل وشو تسوي...وهو متروع من الخاطر على سيارته العزيزه....بس نوره شاطره وبسرعه تتعلم اللي تبغي تتعلمه...وبالتالي ساقتبهم دورتين وعقب نزلها حمدان بالغصب وركب سيارته وروح صوب الباقي... ويوم نزلن...
حمدان: بس عاد لا تردن لي تبن شي ثاني بسكن اليوم....
حصه: لا مشكووووووور والله ماقصرت....انته خليتنا نستانس بالسيره...
حمدان: الحمد لله..هذا المطلوب..ويالله جلبن ويوهكن..
وخلاهن وراح عند عمه اللي يعابل القرص ...
ويوم قرب المغرب شلوا قوم حمد قرصين بيدقونه في البيت..وقوم محمد قرصين حقهم بعد...يعني تقاسموهن...ولموا اغراضهم وردوا البيت والبنات كلهن ركبن مع حمدان عشان هو يوصلهن....
وكانن تعبانات ومنهد حيلهن وحمدان اخس عنهن...وصلهن البيت ونزلن حصه ونوره وفطيم ورد روح صوب بيتهم هو وعنود....
كل حد اول ماوصل سار يتسبح ..وبعد ماخلصوا كان خاطرهم يرقدون بس ام خالد عزرت عليهم ياكلون من القرص ويتعشوون شوي عقب الرقاد....وكان القرص بعد مادقووووه لذيييذ مع سمن وشكر..وحد حطه مع حليب...وبعد ماخلصوا ساروا على طوول يرقدووووون بدون مايفكرون باي شي من زود التعب...

--------------------------------------

----------


## Taka

الجزء الثاني والاربعون

دخل خليفه غرفة عبدالله وماحصل حد فيها...بس عيبته الغرفه لانه بارده وتشهي للرقاد... وخليفه كان ذاك اليوم طالع من امتحان وميت من التعب...سكر الباب وراه وراح لشبريه عبدالله وانسدح...وغط في رقااده بدون مايحس.... بعد نص ساعه دخل عبدالله شال في ايده وجبتين وحده له ووحده لولد عمه..يوم دخل حجرته ظحك وهو يشوف خليفه راقد عشبريته...وقرر يخليه راقد شوي اكثر لانه يدري بانه ياي من امتحان...حط الوجبتين على الطاوله ويلس عالمكتب...مسك تيلفونه واتصل بعنوووده....
عنود: هلا والله ملالالالالالالالالالالالاييييين....
عبدالله: فديييت هالصوت ياربي...شحالج غناتي.؟
عنود: بخيييير يعلك الخير يارب..شحالج انته الغلا؟؟؟
عبدالله: الحمد لله..نشقح...
عنود: درست لامتحان باجر؟
عبدالله: هي خلصته ..وسرت اخذ عشا يوم رديت حصلت اخوج راقد فشبريتي..هههههههه
عنود: فديييييته خلوووف...!!...تلقاه تعبان...انته ماقلت لي عليه امتحان اليوم.؟
عبدالله: هي ..الظاهر انه رد من الامتحان ورقد فحجرتي....
عنود: حليله والله سلملي عليه....افتقدتكم صراحه بسيره البرر من كم يوم..
عبدالله: سرتوا البررر عنا..؟؟؟
عنود: هييي خواتك اقنعن عمي..وعمي قال لابويه..وسرنا كلنا رباعه كالمعتاد...
عبدالله: افاااااا....جذي تغايظيني عاد..؟؟؟ ماعليج بحرمج سيرات البرر عقب مانعرس..
عنود: هههههههههههه لو تحرمني من الطلعه اممررره ...راظيه...
ظحك عبدالله وهو يتحرقص يبا يعرس بسرعه...
عبدالله: فديتج والله....ماتخافين اني اكون مب مثل ما انتي متوقعه.؟؟
عنود: لا..
عبدالله: وليش واثقه.؟
عنود: لانك الانسان اللي حبيته اولا..ثانيا ولد عمي واعرفك عدل...ثالثا..اذا ماطلعت مثل ما انا ابغي ..بغيرك وبشكلك على كيفي...هههههههههه
عبدالله: ههههههههه ماترومين عليه....جي معجون انا تغيريني على كيفج...
عنود: عاد انته لا تقعدلي احين تشككني...خلاص انا قربت اخلص تجهيزاتي...
عبدالله: يالله يا عنوود...يخطف عندكم الوقت بسرعه الا نحن لايعه جبوودنا ...بس يالله هانت..ماشي باقي...اسبوعين امتحانات..اسبوع نتايج واخلص اوراقي وكل شي...وبعدها برد الامارات...ان شاء الله..
عنود: ان شااااااااااء الله توصلوون بالسلامه يارب... شد حيلك عبادي في الامتحانات اووكي..فديت الدكتوور انا...
عبدالله: ههههههههههه عقب بتلعوزين بتم الا اسوي عليج تجارب..
عنود: هههههههه لالا ما اهون عليك...
عبدالله: احلى شي فيج الثقه اللي تثقينها فيني...ما تتصورين شكثر مريحتني...
عنود: كيف ما اثق فيك بالله...حد مايثق بنفسه؟ ترا انا وانته واحد...
عبدالله: هي والله صدقتي...واحد.. الله يكمل علينا نعمته يارب...
عنود: آآميييييين..
عبدالله: برايج غناتي بوعي هذا وبنتعشى وبعدني بقعد اراجع... سلمي عليهم كلهم وخصوصا امايه....وديري بالج على نفسج عدل ماوصيج...
عنود: وانته بعد الغاااالي...بالتوفيق بالامتحانات وسلم لي على خلوووووف..قوله يتصل شوي ويعبرنا..مسولنا طاااف..
عبدالله: ههههههه ان شاء الله... فمان الله عيوني..
عنود: مع السلامه...

سكر عبدالله عن عنود وتم لحظات غصبن عنه يذكر ويهها الطفوولي المرح وسوالفها...وظحكتها له...فديتج ياعنوود... التفت صوب خلووف ونش يوعيه...هزه شوي من كتوووفه..
عبدالله: اييييه...!!..خلوووووووف...
خليفه: ........................هممممممممم...!!
عبدالله: قم يالله ...قوووم بتعشى...
خليفه: ....مابا خلني ارقد...
عبدالله: الا بتقوووم الحين ....بتخرب رقاادك ويا هالويه بتنشلي نص الليل...!!
نش خليفه يفرك ويهه ويمرر صبوعه بين شعره يرتبه شوي... وعبدالله مجابلنه..
عبدالله: شو سويت بامتحانك؟؟؟
حرك ايده خليفه وسوا بايده حركه على اساس يقوله الامتحان اووكي... ونش عنه ودخل الحمام وغسل ويهه...ويوم رد طلع..
خليفه: سمعتك ترمس...!!!!
عبدالله: كنت اكلم عنووود....تسلم عليك...
خليفه: الله يسلمك وياها من الشر...شحالهم.؟؟؟
عبدالله: بخير والله..العرب مقضين اجازه ويسيرون البررر وحالتهم حاله...
يلس خليفه عدال عبدالله وفتح وجبته وخذ البيبسي وقعد يشرب وهو معقد حياته ويطالع عبدالله....
خليفه: منو اللي سار البر.؟؟
عبدالله: اهلي واهلك....
هز راسه خليفه وقعد يتعشى وهو ساكت..لاحظ عبدالله بان خليفه لابس الساعه اللي يابتها البنت له هدية...ابتسم...واستغرب في نفس الوقت... ماقال خليفه انه بيردها؟؟؟؟؟!!..
عبدالله: خلووف..!!
رفع خليفه عينه لعبدالله ....
عبدالله: هذي مب الساعه اللي عطتك اياها البنت هدية؟!
خليفه: هي...
عبدالله: ماقلت انته بتردها عليها..؟؟؟
خليفه: تراني شليتها على اساس بردها..احتشرت عليه وقالت انا اباها لك هدية تذكرني بها بحسن نيه ومادري اشوو..ولانه مافي فقلبها شي صووبي لانها خلاص انخطبت...وبتعرس بعد ما تتخرج...ولاااا..بترد الامارات ويانا الظاهر...!!
عبدالله: اهاااااااااا والا جي السالفه..!!!..وانته لبستها ماشاء الله..!!!
خليفه: لا تفسر على كيفك...والله اني لابسنها لانه ساعتي وقفت اليوم الصبح..وماعندي ساعه غيرها..ولبستها لانه عليه امتحان اليوم وكل شوي اطالع في الساعه......بس باجر ماعليه امتحان بسير باخذ لها هدية وباخذلي ساعه غير انا بعد..
عبدالله: شو شو شوو..؟؟؟ شو قلت..؟؟؟ بتاخذ لها هدية؟
خليفه: هي... اللي مايرد الهدية مب ولد اصل وعرب ياعبوود...والا مب لسواد عيونها وانته تعرفني..
عبدالله: شو لك انته فهالسوااااااالف ياخلووووف....!!!..شتبابها البنت مخطوبه وباجر بتعرس بتسير تسويلها مشاكل بعدك بهديتك...!!
خليفه: والله انا مابكتبلها رساله غراميه...باخذ لها حيالله شي يخطر على بالي تتسلى فيه فتره لين ما تنسى منو عاطنها هالهدية...
هز عبدالله راسه مب راضي عن الفكره...بس خليفه عاقل وموثووق فيه ويعرف انه مب راعي سوالف وانه بياخذ هدية لفكره هو مقتنع فيها...بانه دامه قبل هدية؟ لازم يردها... والا مايقدر يتنفس براحه...

يوم الاثنين في الامارات كان بو فيصل وحرمته يايين زياره للعين...يقصرون الدوب عليهم وبالمره يشلون بنتهم فطيم وياهم عشان تقضي اجازتها هناك في الشارجه....وصلوا الضحى...ويلسوا وسولفوا لين الغدا ويوم تغدوا دخلوا يرقدون لين العصر...فطوم كانت تجهز اغراضها وهي مظايقه بانها ماشافت حمدان ولابتشوفه قبل ماتروح...لانه عليه دوام العصر ولا بيي صوبهم.... استغربت من نفسها وهي تكود ثيابها في الشنطه ..من متى انا احاتي شوفة حمدان والا ازعل لاني ماشفته..؟؟؟؟... مب جني من فتره كنت اتمنى اذبحه واني ماشوفه نهائيا؟...ياربي شو هالحاله ...انا شو الله بلاني وحبيت...!!..حمدان الربعه والسوالف وياه حلوه لكن الحب..!!! الله اعلم لكني مب متفائله بخير...هذا ماينعرف شو يطلع منه...يالله بغيب ثلاث اسابيع عن العين....ثلاث اسابيع..؟؟ والله بديت اشتاق للعين وانا بعدني ماطلعت منها...
ويوم يا العصر وصلوا العصر وخلصوا...ركبوا هل الشارجه سيارتهم وتوكلوا صوب بيتهم ...وفطوم مبرطمه...
في الليل ياهم حمدان ويلس في الميلس شوي...عقب دخل عند اخته وسلم عليها...ويوم خلص سلامه لها روح للبيت ...يوم دخل للصاله ماحصل غير نوره اتابع مسلسل...
حمدان: السسسسسلام عليج...
نورة: وعليكم السلام والرحمه ...اهلين..
حمدان: شحالج..؟؟
نورة: الحمد لله شحالك انته.؟؟
حمدان: بخير..وينهم عنج عيل.؟
نورة: هممم حصه تصلي...امي سارت عند حرمه مربي في المستشفى...ابويه بعده مارجع...
ترياها حمدان تكمل رمستها بس ماكملت....وعقد حياته..
حمدان: وين فطــــيــــــــم..؟؟؟!!!!
نورة: اوه..!!..هي فطيم سارت الله يسلمك...
اظايق حمدان في خاطره وعرف اجوبه اسالته من قبل مايسال...فطيم راحت الشارجه وهو ماشافها قبل ماتسير وبتم هناك لين ماتخلص اجازتها..يعني كم..؟؟؟ ثلاث اسابيع تقريبا... آآآآآآآخ يالقهر..
حمدان: سارت الشارجه ها..؟؟
نورة: هي يا خالي اليوم وحرمته وشلووووها...
وانقهر حمدان...ودام انه منقهر لازم يقهر حد وياه ..شحقه هو بروحه يعااااني ويتم ساكت..؟؟ صد صوب نوره..
حمدان: وانتي ريلج مرتغد ماادلينه وين...
فزت نوره وعدلت قعدتها ....
نورة: لو سمحت... ريلي مب مرتغد... ريلي ساير ويا ربعه يغير جووو ويتحوط...
حمدان: هههههههه يغير جو وويووووه بعد... ويا زين اللي بيشووووفه من ويوه في حواطته...
عقدت نوره حياتها منقهره...
نورة: بسم الله على سعيد من هالحركات....الا جان انته تشوفهن مزيونات فاعتقد لانهن من مستواك ....
حمدان: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه خيييييييييبه يالدخاااان....!!.. شحقه منقهره انزين كل الرياييل يحبون يشوفون الحلوات... خص سعيد عاد يموت عالحلوو... بس آخر شي بيرد لج لاتخافين...
نورة: حمدان لو مب الحشمه والادب جان نشيت وخليتك يالس ارووحك هني تقحطن...
نقع حمدان من الظحك على نوره...وحليلها...سارت فطيم وطاحت هي فلسانه..
حمدان: هههههههههه اسولف وياج..سعيد ريال ومايسوي هالسوالف..ويكون فعلمج ولا انا اسوي هالسوالف.. بس حبيت اغايظج شوي لاني منقهر...
نورة: ويا ويهك... وشحقه منقهر؟
حمدان: ......بس
نورة: عشان الشيخه فاطمه بنت هلال سارت اليوم الشارجه بدون ماتودعك.؟؟
اطالعها حمدان بنص عين...
حمدان: انتي ساحره من يوم يومج..قايلج...
نورة: ههههههه...فديتني...
حمدان: شحقه ماقلتيلي انها بتروح اليوم..؟؟؟
نورة: مادرينا الا اليوم الضحى يوم يونا قوم خالي ...شو تباني اتصلك عشان تي تشوفها بين اهلها؟؟؟ مابتروم تشوفها..
سكت حمدان وقعد من الحين يحسب الايام والاسابيع لين ماترد الطويله البيت... عقب ذاك اليوم الحلو اللي قضووا في البر زاد حبه وقربه منها..ويالله يالله صبر من يوم الخميس لين الاثنين بدون ماييهم البيت... ويوم يا ماحصلها..!!.. آخ يالنحاسه اللي فيني...
قطعت عليه نوره افكاره..
نورة: اقول حمدان...
حمدان: هلا..
نورة: انته قايل بتودينا السينما اذا صبنا الزقاره وماوديتنا...
حمداان: انا واعدنكن اربعتكن....وما بشل ثلاث بس...
سكتت نوره وفهمت ان حمدان يقصد فطيم...يعني مابيوديهن السينما الا يوم تي الشيخه فطيم...انزين ماعليه...

سعيد كان في هذي الايام في مصر..كان ساير مع شله ربع حوالي 8 او 10 ... وكلهم ميانين وعايش وياهم احلى ايااام.... من زمان خاطره يروح فرحله ويا ربعه جذي.. بس رغم وناسته كان يذكر اهل وخصوصا نوره في اغلب المواقف...من يشوف محل يبيغ اشياء غريبه خذ لهم من هالسوالف كتذكارات .. خصوصا خان الخليل كان فيه اشياء عجيبه.. بعد يومين بيروحون جدة في السعودية..وكان سعيد متحمس لها...وبعد مايخلصون من جده بيسيرون سوريا ولبنان..وعقبها بيرجعون البلاد.. في الاسكندريه كان سعيد يتحوط مع ربعه في الشوارع.. لين ماصادف مقهى انترنيت ..واصرر هو وواحد من ربعه انهم يدخلونه..اما الباقين عارضوا..اخر شي اتفقوا انهم يتلاقون فمطعم قريب بعد ساعه...دخل سعيد هو وربيعه المقهى ويلس له على كمبيوتر وعلى طول فتح الايميل...وحصل رساله وحده من نووره...مطرشتنها بعد يومين من سفر سعيد...استانس من الخاطر انها مالبسته وتريته هو لين مايطرش...بما انه هو اللي مسافر.!!..وهو المفروض يتواصل...نوره ماعندها هالسوالف...فديتها ياربي...
فتح رسالتها وكانت تقول...
" السلام عليكم......
سعيد...شحالك الغالي..؟؟
انا بخيييير وعااافيه ونشقح...
مادري وين الله عاقنك وفي اي بقعه من ارض الله الواسعه... لكن كل اللي اتمناه انك تكون مستانس... وادير بالك على نفسك....
بس والله ياويلك ان سمعت انك سولفت ويا بنات...بزواااالك ترا.... انا واثقه فيك بس اخاف ربعك يخبلوبك وياهم...وترا شباب يوم يسيرون رباعه ويسافرون يسوووون العجب عشان جي انا متخوفه...

----------


## Taka

لا تعقد حياتك...
ادري انك تحبني ..وما تشوف غيرري... ترا حتى انا احبك وماشووف غيرك اووكي؟
هممممممم بغيت اقولك ان نفسيه حصه تحسنت وايد اكثر عن قبل...قامت على الاقل تظحك وتسووولف
وسالفه الشغل عاطتنها حماس شوي...عل وعسى اللي فبالي يتحقق..صح انته توأم روحي على قولتهم بس لا تسالني عن هالشي لاني ماقدر اقولك..اخاف اقوله ومايتحقق..بس اذا صار بقولك تراه صار..بس ادعى انته...
ولا تنساني بالهدايا لوووووول...لالا صدق لاتخسر عمرك ولا شي..
بخليك الحين..متى ماشفت ايميلي رد عليه خبر...

دير بالك على نفسك وهالله هالله بالرزااااااانه..

خطيبتك..
نووووووره..."

ابتسم سعيد وعلى طول رد عليها برسااااااله طويييله يخبرها بمكانه وشوو يسوون وشكثر متوله عليها..وبانه فعلا مانساها بالهدايا ...ولو كانت بسيطه...بس قيمتها كبيره في النفس...ونازعها شوي على سالفه البنات اللي تحسب عمره خلص منها.. بس تساهل وياها شوي لانه يدري بانها تغاااااار مثل ماهو يغاار عليها.... وخبرها بعد وين بيسيرون في الايام اليايه...ووصاها ماتقطع بالرسايل وبانه متى ماشاف مقهى انترنيت بيدخل وبيشيك وبيطرشلها رساله..

بعد يومين عنود كانت فبيت عمها وبالتحديد يالسه بين عمتها ام خالد وحصه....
عنود: عموووووه دخييييلج..والله اني ماعرف اشتري بلاها..
ام خالد: يابنتي انا والله ماعندي مانع..لكن عمج مابيرخصها تروح لين دبي وياج تحوط في الاسواق...
عنود: عموووه مابترمسينه عشاني يعني..؟؟؟
ام خالد: بعد شوي بييي وبنرمسه لكن بس انتي بعد رمسيه خليه يسمعها منج...
عنود: عموه اتروع اخافه يعصب ...
ام خالد: ههههههه انتي شاوريه وشوفي رايه...
التفتت عنود لحصه وهي مب متفائله بخير...اكيد عمها مابيطيع...
ويوم يا بو خالد وكانت ساعتها نوره يالسه معاهن..شاورووه في السالفه...
بو خالد: لالالالالالالالالالالالا....
ام خالد: ليش ياحمد...؟... ماعليها جان ويا حرمه عمها وبنت عمها ...
بو خالد: لا قتلج...البنت بدون امها والا حد من اخوانها والا نا ماتطلع من البيت...يالله يالله نحن خليناها تشتغل...
برطمن حصه وعنود...
نورة: انزين امايه انتي شلي حصه وعنود وسيروووا...ترا عنود حرمه ولدج بعد...وقوم عمي عادي عندهم بيخلوونها تسير وياج...
بو خالد كان مشغول ويتابع الاخبار فما سمع نوره وهي ترمس... ام خالد فكرت في السالفه شوي..
ام خالد: وين اسير انا بنتي واخلي البيت ..!!!..
نورة: وابوي انا وحريم اخواني هني ما نسد..؟؟؟...الا يوم واحد بتسيرن وبتردن..
عنود: هي عموووه دخيلج دخيييييييييلج ....
ام خالد: انزين مايخالف...
صدت ام خالد على بو خالد بتشاوره....
ام خالد: حمد...انا بسير ويا البنات دبي...
عقد بو خالد حياته معصب..
بو خالد: انتي شو يسيرج بعد ومالج حااايه..؟؟؟
ام خالد: ترا بنت اخووك ما تعرف تشتري الا ويا حصه..من طاحن وهن رباعه مايتفارقن.. وانته مب طايع ترخص بنتك...انا وام سلطان واحد..انا بشل البنات وبوديهن دبي...
بو خالد: تراج الا رابطه راسج بلا ويع...وشكلج الا انتي ارووحج تبين تحوطين...
ظحكن البنات والعيوز وياهن..وكان بو خالد رافض الفكره..وكان بيستمر برفضه هذا لولا انه شاف عنود شكلها زعلان وحاطه فخاطرها وهي ماتهون عليه...اخر شي وافق....عشان عنود بس..

الاربعاء وبعد مارجعت حصه من الدوام تغدوا كلهم وعلى طول ركبت حصه وام خالد السياره ومودنهم الدريول.. طبعا بعد ماصدعت راس نوره بالتوصيات على البيت...كانوا بيباتون ليله لانه مايعتقدون ان عنود بتخلص كل اغراضها في يوم واحد...ركبت ام خالد وحصه السياره وساروا بيت محمد... وشلوا عنود وياهم وهذيج نفس الحاله امها توصي بنتها على الركاده والعقل...وبعد ماخلصوا روحوا دبي وكانت الساعه تقريبا 3 ونص....
يوم وصلوا الشارجه كانت ام خالد تعبانه ومافيها على السوق...طبعا ساروا بيت اخوها هلال وهناك عرضت عليها بنتها عليا انهاهي تروح معاهن السوق وام خالد ترتاح في البيت...ووافقت ام خالد لان عليا لها بارض اكثر وادل اكثر بعد عن ام خالد...
فبالتالي بعد المغرب راحن البنات مع عليا دبي ووداهن الدريول... واسميهن هناك طيحن في كل شي...ماخلن شي ماخذنه.. ورجعن المسا هلكانات...تعشوا ورقدوا وبالباجر الصبح بعد نشن وسارن السوووق ..وهلال مسكين مفرور ياعند فطيم او شيخه... رجعن الظهر وهن محملات باكياس باكثر مما كانن يتوقعن...عنود خسرت واااايد بس الاشياء اللي ماخذتنها كلها تستاهل...وتقريبا خذت كل شي ناقصنها.. ومب لازم تكثر وايد لانها اكيد بتاخذ لها سوالف وايده بعد العرس...
تغدوا فبيت هلال وفطيم تتحرقص خاطرها ترجع معاهم العين بس طبعا ماتروم تنطق...بيحتشرون عليها اهلها... على هالحال رجعوا هل العين للبيت بعد الغدا..ووصلوا العصر.. عنود نزلت معاهم البيت..ونزلوا الاكياس كلهن وحطوهن فحجرة فطيم .. وقعدن يبطلن الاكياس ويراون نووره شو خذت عنود... الصراحه كل الاغراض كانت فنانه وكاشخه...واهم شي الراحه اللي حست بها عنود لانها خلصت اغراضها اخيرا...
بعد ماتعشت عنود في بيت عمها ياها حمدان وشلها هي واكياسها اللي ترسبهن السياره...وروح بها البيت...


-------------------------

----------


## Taka

الجزء الثالث والاربعون.



على مدى الايام اللي كانت حصة اداوم فيها لاحظت تردد راشد من الحسابات على قسمهم ونظراته اللي ماتخلص... وحصه كل ما تشوفه تتافف لانها تعرف انه بيسوي حركه من حركاته البايخه...حتى انه احرجها في القسم كله البنات كلهن انتبهن لنظراته صوب حصه وقامن يعلقن ويمزحن في السالفه...طبعا ولا وحده منهن تدري ان حصه "ارمله" كلهن يتحسبنها بنت توها متخرجه وعزبا...وحصه ماخبرت حد لانها ماشافت انه له داعي...
كانت شاله كم ملف بتوديهن لاقسامهن المخصصة.. وتلاقت ويا صاحبنا في الممر..يوم شافها وقف وعيونه تلمع...
راشد: السلام عليج..
كانت حصه بتتخطاه وبتروح فطريجها بس يوم سلم مشت شوي بهداوه عشان ماتكون فظة..
حصه: وعليكم السلام والرحمه...
بغت تمشي لكنه قال مره ثانيه..
راشد: شحالج حصه...؟؟
حصه فخاطرها تقول اللهم طولك ياروح...وقفت ..
حصه: بخير الله يسلمك...
ويوم شافته سكت تحركت عشان تكمل طريجها... بس عقبها بغت تذبحه يوم رد رمس..
راشد: آآآ,,حصه...!! صبري...
تراجعت حصه ووقفت جدامه..وهي ماسكه الملفات بعصبيه..
حصه: آمر..؟
كان راشد شكله متوتر...ويبغي يقول سالفه...
راشد: مايامر عليج ظالم...حصه انا ابغي اسالج سؤال بس منحرج منج الصراحه...
حصه: ليش الاحراج ..تفضل...
راشد: آآآ.... بس توعديني ماتعصبين عليه ولا تفهميني غلط لانه نيتي سليمه صدقيني...
تمت حصه ساكته ومستغربه...احين انا ناقصتنك انته؟..شو سالفتك؟؟..
راشد: اوعيديني...
حصه: اوكي اوعدك...
ابتسم راشد ابتسامه خفيفه وبسرعه طارت...
راشد: همممم...ابا اعرف وضعج..يعني..همممممممم... مخطوبه..معرسه..!!...
بطلت حصه عيونها مستغربه.....
حصه: وشو تبابه وضعي انته..!!!!..
راشد: آآآآآآآآ,,,, بصراحه انا طالب القرب منج ...اذا ماعندج مانع....
انصدمت حصه ...ودار راسها لكنها تماسكت...وعلى طول حزت فخاطرها ذكرى سيف... نزلت عيونها وقالت بعصبيه...
حصه: اخوي انا لا متزوجه ولا مخطوبه ...وضعي في المجتمع يسمونها "ارمله"...رجاءا طلعني من بالك لاني ما افكر بالزواج...اسمحلي..
وراحت عنه صوب الاقسام تودي الملفات اللي تبا توديهن وهي بالها مب عندها... مب قادره تصدق بان الشباب بعدهم يفكرون فيها...بوضعها هذا...بس هذا شي طبيعي لانه محد يعرف وضعها...اوففف ياربي ...خلني انسى هالسالفه ابركلي...
راشد تم واقف مكانه ..منصدم...مب قادر يصدق ان هالبنت كانت معرسه ومات عنها ريلها... كان متخيل ان الامور بتتسهل ..مجرد تعطيه جواب لسؤاله اذا كانت مش مرتبطه يقدر يطلع معلومات عنها وعن اهلها ووين ساكنه بدون مايحرجها بالاسئله...وعقب بيخبر هله بالموضوع وبيسيرون بيخطبوونها..لانها عايبتنه من ا لخاطر..صح ما شاف من شكلها غير عيونها..بس مب مهم وايد...المهم حشمتها واحترامها لنفسها....آآخ ياخساااره...كمل طريجه وهو متحسف من كل خاطره...

يوم ردت حصه البيت شافت امها ونوره مرتبشات...شافت نوره شاله المدخن وتحط فيه لبان وهي سايره فوق.. وامها يالسه متوتره في الصاله...ابتسمت حصه وتذكرت ان اليوم موعد وصول اخوها عبدالله...واختفت ابتسامتها يوم ذكرت ان خليفه بعد ياي... يالله ياخليفه..!!!..كم حطيت عليك آمال..!!...صرفت هالموضوع من بالها..سلمت على امها وسولفت وياها شوي ..عقب سارت فوق تتسبح وترتاح ...يوم وصلت الطابق الفوقاني شافت نوره طالعه من غرفه عبدالله...
حصه: متى بيوصلون..؟!
نورة: في أي لحظه...
حصه: منو ساير اييبهم.؟؟
نورة: حمدااان...واكيد بيخطفون هني اول عشان ينزلون عبدالله...
حصه: انا بنسدح شوي..دخيلج يوم بيوون خبريني...
نورة: اوكي..
تحركت نوره وتحركت حصه...عقب ردت حصه تصد صوب نوره وتقول..
حصه: ..آآآ نوره...اقصد زقرييني يوم بيسيرون قوم حمدان بيتهم وبيتم عبدالله اوكي.؟؟
نورة: ليش ؟..ماتبين تسلمين على خليفه..؟؟؟؟
حصه: آآآ...لا مب جي السالفه...بس عقب بسلم عليه ..ماريد اسلم على اخويه جدام خليفه ...المهم انتي يوم بيسيرون زقريني...
نورة: على راحتج..
وسارت كل وحده فطريجها..

الشباب في سياره حمدان كانوا ميتين من الوناسه..يسولفون ويظحكون..وكل حد منهم يفكر بنتايجه الحلوه في هالسنه...خليفه بما انه كان همه في هالسنه الدراسه وبس حصل امتياز في علاماته ماعدى في ماده وحده خذ جيد جدا...اماعبدالله فكان معدله جيد جدا في كل المواد تقريبا...وحصل شهادته وماباقي غير رخصه الممارسه ياخذها من الامارات ويشتغل في مستشفى توام...قسم الاشعة...ن
كان المفروض وصولهم يكون قبل اسبوع لكنهم تاخروا شوي عشان يحضرون حفل التخرج... تذكر خليفه وهو يبتسم..هند يوم عطاها هديتها وودعها وداع نهائي هالمره.. كان يوم سار السوق عشان ياخذلها هدية احتار وماعرف شو المناسب..لين ما لفت نظره محل انتيكات..دخل يشوف وعيبته تحفه صغيره منحوت فيها اثنينه يهال وشكلهم وايد طفولي ومثل اللافته مكتوب عليها كلام عن الفرندشب "الصداقة" وتحت مكتوب Good Luck وشافها مناسبه وخذها وغلفها ..عقب قعد يدور لعمره ساعة...مسكينه هند..كان شكلها متاثر يوم ادركت انها مابتشوفه بعد اليوم...لانها سفرها بيتاخر شوي اكثر عنهم...المهم انه افتك من هالسالفه نهائيا ..اسميه مابيرد امريكا بعد اليوم لو شوووو ماصار...لاعت جبده منها من الخاطر...
اما عبدالله فكانت سالفه العرس داقة فباله..خلاص ماصدق يتخرج ويفتك..وبيبدا من هالاسبوع يرتب لزواجه...آآآيه فديتج يالعنوود..صبرتي وايد..واناصبرت وايد...بس خلاص ماتم شي...
حمدان كان مستانس باخوه وولد عمه..على الاقل بينشغل وياهم وبينسى غياب فطيم اللي استمر اسبوعين ونص الحين..زين انه بعده متحمل وصابر...اووف متى بيبدا الدوام وبترد الطويله...!!!..

وصلوا الشباب بيت حمد الكتبي...دخل حمدان بسيارته ووقفها في الغراج.. وعبد الله شاق الحلج..وخليفه قلبه مثل الطبل من دخلوا اللفه براا البيت...مايصدق انه بيشوف حصه اخيرا....وهو مب عارف لين الحين كيف يتصرف تجاه مشاعره...حصه الحين مب بنت عمه الاوليه...حصه صارت حرمه المرحوم سيف...سيف اعز ربعه...الله يرحمك ياسيف...
نزلوا كلهم من السياره وكان الوقت 3 ونص الظهر..الشايب لاول مره في التاريخ مارقد..يتريا ولده ايي...متوله عليه من الخاطر...اما خالد فكان فبوظبي وناصر واقف براا هو وامه يوم شافوا السياره دشت...
ياهم عبدالله ولوا على امه على طول..
عبدالله: فديـــــــــــــــتج يا امااااايااا....
والعيوز لاويه على ولدها وتصيح...وكل شوي تحب جتفه وتحبه على غزه ...وتتفدا وحالتها حاله..خليفه سلم على ناصر لين ماتخلص العيوز سلامها ...
ناصر: الحمد لله عالسلاااااااااااااااامه...ياحيالله خليفه والله..
خليفه: الله يحيييك ويسلمك يارب...شحالك ياناصر..؟
ناصر: بخير الله يعافيك...افتكييتووووا مبروك التخرج..
خليفه: الله يبارك فيك يارب...
عبدالله: شووو وانا مالي سلااام..؟؟
صد ناصر صوبه وهو يظحك...
ناصر: قلنا لين تفرج عنك العيوز ...هلا والله
وتلاوا هو واخوووه وسلموا على بعض....والعيوز من وناستها مسكت خليفه ولوت عليه بعد...تراه مثل ولدها ومربتنه ... وخليفه استانس وايد من هالحركه وحس بغلاته في هالبيت...حبها على راسها ورد على ورا شوي وهو قافط.. وبعد ماخلصوا سلامات قال ناصر..
ناصر: هااا بتدخلون البيت والا الميلس..؟؟
عبدالله: لالا بنسير البيت بسلم على خواتي....
ساروا كلهم البيت وكانت نوره في الصاله متحمسه وتترياهم يدشووون..اول مادخل عبدالله من بعد امه وهو يظحك طارت صوبه وطاحت فظنه...
نورة: فديييييييييييييييتك ياربي والله اني افتقدتك هالسنه اكثر عن قبل...
ظحك عبدالله وهو ماسكنها...
عبدالله: قسم بالله حتى انا..شحالج ويا هالراس...؟
نورة: بخيييييييير..الحمد لله عالسلامه...
عبدالله: الله يسلمج...
دخل عبدالله الصاله اكثر عشان يخلي قوم خليفه يدشون وراه... تحنحن خليفه عشان ينبه نوره انه بيدش...بس نوره مسويه حسابها ومتحجبه من قبل...
عرف خليفه من الاصوات انه حصه محد...وحمد ربه على هالشي لانه مب مستعد يشوفها الحين جدام الكل..
خليفه: السلام عليكم...
نورة: هلا خليفه وعليكم السلاااااااااام..الحمد لله عالسلامه..
خليفه: الله يسلمج يارب..شحالج نوره..؟؟
نورة: بخير الله يسلمك شحالك انته خليفه...
خليفه: الحمد لله ..
دخل خليفه ورا عبدالله وقعد على كرسي بعيد شوي لانه يعرف انه اهله يبون يقعدون عداله اكيد... دش حمدان وويهه معتفس..
حمدان: اشوف الكل مطقعني اليوم مسويلي طاف...
عبدالله: عن البخل ياحمدان.. طول غيابنا وانته عاطينك ويه ..
نورة: هههههههه شحالك حمدان..؟
حمدان: بخير بخير..روحي لصقي في خوج...
نورة: هههههه عيل تتحسب مابلصق...اسميني الا بلصق..
ظحك عبدالله ويت نوره وقعدت عداله.. والعيوز من الطرف الثاني.. وعدالها ناصر.. وخليفه وحمدان يالسين عدال بعض مجابلين.. يسولفون وياخذون علوم بعض...بعد شوي نش خليفه وحمدان ومروا على ميره فبيتها يسلمون عليها عقب روحوا بيتهم... واول ما طلعوا صد عبدالله صوب نوره وقال..
عبدالله: وين حصيص مايت تسلم..؟؟؟؟
نورة: احين بزقرها..
نقزت عنود وركضت فوق...ودقت على حصه اللي كانت منسدحه عالشبريه ودخلت عليها..
نورة: انزلي يالله...عبود تحت...
اعتدلت حصه في قعدتها ..
حصه: راح خليفه..!!!..
نورة: هي روح...يالله انزلي عبدالله يتخبر عنج...؟
خلتها نوره وردت تحجز مكانها عدال اخوووها... نشت حصه وبدلت ثيابها ولمت شعرها... ولبست شيله بيظا..ونزلت.. دخلت الصاله..
حصه: السسسلام عليكم...هلا والله بالغالي...
نش عبدالله ...
عبدالله: مرحباااا ملايييين بحصيص...تتغلين علينا تترييين زقره عشان تين تسلمين..؟؟
ابتسمت حصه ووايهت اخووها ..
حصه: حرام عليك كنت تعبانه يايه من الدوام...حمدلله عالسلامه عبادي...
عبدالله: الله يسلمج..شحالج حصيص...
حصه: بخير الله يعافيك والله تولهنا عليك...
عبدالله: قسم بالله انا اكثر...بس خلاص ماشي سفر توووووبه اسافر مره ثانيه...
ام خالد: شحقه مانزلتي تسلمين على ولد عمج.؟؟؟ تلقينه حط فخاطره...
تشتت تفكير حصه يوم ذكرت امها خليفه... وخصوصا بانه يمكن انه حط فخاطره...مهما كان شعورها تجاه خليفه والعصبيه اللي تحسبها صوبه..ماتباه يحط فخاطره عليها...
حصه: ماعليه امايه بسلم عليه غير المره...عبدالله راوني شهادتك...
نوره: هي والله...وينها...
عبدالله: في الملف والله والملف في الشنطه..عقب براويكن اياها...
صد صوب امه وقال..
عبدالله: اماااايه خلص قسمي.؟
ام خالد: هي نعم خلص بس باقي المكتب قلنا ما بناثثه لين ما تي انته وتشوف اللي تبغيه...
عبدالله: زين زين قومي راويني...
نشوا كلهم وركبوا ويا عبدالله فوق لقسمه.. ودخلوا الصاله وغرفة النوم والحمام وشاف كل شي وعيبه واااااااايد.. والمكتب قال ارووحه بياثثه مع عنود...وبيشوف شو مناسب..

----------


## Taka

في بيت محمد الكتبي... كانت ام سلطان وعنود يترين خليفه يوصل...واول ماوصل سون انقضاض عليه... خصوصا عنود وهي تدري باخوها الفتره الاخيره انظرب ظربتين قواااي...اولهم خطوبه حصه..وثاني شي وفاة سيف فغيابه...وان شاء الله انه بينسى كل شي الحين وبيرجع خليفه الاولي... وصلوا اخوانه وابوه بعد شوي وسلموا عليه ويلسوا معاه ساعه ساعتين ..عقب راح يتسبح ويرتاح في غرفته... وهو يفكر من الحين بالوقت اللي بيسير فيه بيت عمه وبيشوف حصه... شو بيقولها؟؟ كيف بيتصرف..؟؟ كان مرتبك وهو يدرك انه بعده يحبها ويمووت فيها بعد.. بس كان متردد من كل شي...لين الحين هو مب عارف كيف كانت طبيعه علاقة حصه بسيف..وكيف حالها الحين...تغيرت او لا.... الله يستر بس...
حمدان بعد صلاة العصر اتصل بربيعه اللي يسموونه الشبيه..راشد..
راشد: آلووو مرحبا...
حمدان: هلاااا والله رشووود...شحالك.؟
راشد: بخير الحمد لله....علوومك ؟
حمدان: تمام...وين انته..؟؟
راشد: في البيت توني ناش من الرقاد...
حمدان: فاظي.؟؟؟
راشد: هي ماعندي شي...بتي.؟؟
حمدان: انا عدال بيتكم احين...
راشد: حياك الله...
سكر عنه حمدان وبعد خمس دقايق وصل بيت راشد...دخل الميلس اللي كان له باب من برااا...وسلم على راشد اللي كان يالس اروحه...
وبعد ماقعدوا..اطالع حمدان راشد باستغراب..
حمدان: بلاك مويم..؟؟؟
راشد: مااااشي..وانته بلاك مستانس.؟؟
حمدان: قبل شوي يايب خلوف وعبدالله ولد عمي من المطااااار..واحين هو في البيت..
راشد: لا والله..؟؟؟ تستاهل سلامتهم..بنسير نسلم عليه عيل عقب في الليل..
حمدان: تمام... بس قولي انته شفيك مب عوايدك تكون هادي جذي.؟
راشد: مايحق للواحد يظايق شوي يعني..؟؟؟
حمدان: شو مستوي عليك تظايق..؟ ارمس..!!!
راشد: ماااااااااشي...قم خلنا نطلع...
حمدان: مابطلع اول ارمس..
تم راشد ساكت...مب عارف يخبره بسالفه الموظفه اللي عايبتنه واللي حطمت آماله اليوم او لا...؟!..
حمدان: حلفت عليك ياترمس....
راشد: ماحلفت...
حمدان: والله ترمس...احين حلفت...
راشد: اووففف.. انزين انزين...همممم..كانت بنت عايبتني في الدوام من فتره كم اسبوع..هي تتنقب..وانا فكرت جديا اني اخطبها.. ويوم تعصصصرت وبالعافيه سالتها عن وضعها كيف مخطوبه والا لا..تخيل شو قالت لي..؟؟
حمدان: شو قالت..؟؟
راشد: قالت انا ارمله .وطلعني من بالك لاني مافكر بالزواج...
تم حمدان ساكت يتفكر بهالحظ النحس....
راشد: الواحد مايتخيل ولو للحظه بانها كانت متزوجه لانها صغيره..يمكن كبري او اصغر بسنه جي..
كان راشد اكبر من حمدان بسنتين... بس وايد متعلقين ببعض..
حمدان: هذا حظك بعد شو تسوي..انته ماحبيتها..
راشد: ماحبيتها لكن كانت فخاطري صدق... يعني يكفي اني فكرت فيها بشكل جدي وبغيت اخطبها...
حمدان: ربك كريم...البنات وايد والله....انزين انته عندك بنات وايد من هلك ليش ماتاخذ وحده منهن..؟؟
راشد: ماااريد اخذ من هلي...كل حد بيزعل بيقول شحقه ماخطب من عندنا...بطقع فيهم كلهم وبخذ من برااا خلهم يتظاربون رواحهم...
عايله راشد مافيها شباب وايد..اكثر شي فيها بنات.. حتى هو نفسه عنده خوات وايد... واخو واحد متزوج.. وفي هاللحظه كانت مريم اخت راشد اللي اصغر منه بسنتين لاصقه في الدريشه... مريم هذي تدرس في الجامعه... وتعرف حمدان بحكم انه ربيع اخوها العزيز...ودايما ايي بيتهم...واليوم بالصدفه سمعت اخوها يرمس وياه وفهمت من كلامه انه حمداان بييهم...ومريم يعيبها تراقب حمدان...ما تنكر انه يجنن طويل وعريض ورحيييم...وكان لافت انتباهها من سنين...بس هو مايدري حتى بوجوودها...وتموت من الظحك يوم يدخل حمدان يسلم على ام راشد ويقعد ينكت ويسولف وياها وكانت دخلاته ناادره......وايد كانت تستانس عليه...والحين واقفه عند الدريشه تترياه يطلع عشان تشوفه.... ويوم شافته قعدت تناقز وعيونها بتطلع من الدريشه...ويوم ركب سيارته الرنج وروح سكرت الستاره وصدت على وراها وتساندت على الدريشه وعلى ويهها نظرات حالمه..يتها اختها حنان اللي اصغر منها في ثاني ثانوي تقولها..
حنان: والله لو تشوفج امايه بتكفخج..انتي ماتيوزين.؟
مريم: آآآآآخ يخبلبي شكله وحركاته ياحنون... لو شفتيه توه وهو يظحك ويعطي رشود طراق..
وعظت على شفايفها مستانسه من الذكرى...
حنان: والله هو مب داري حتى انج موجوده في هالدنيا...
مريم: ادري..بس مصيره بيدري صدقيني...
حنان: والله انج خبله...

في بيت حمد الكتبي...الساعه 8 في الليل..اتصل عبدالله بخليفه بعد ما بدلوا بطاقاتهم مال التيلفون ببطاقاتهم الاولية مالت الامارات...وتخبره وين هوو...طلع خليفه في البيت وتوه قايم من الرقاد... قاله عبدالله انه بيييه البيت وبيسلم على الاهل وعنود....وسكر عنه... دخل تسبح وتلبس وتكشخ وشل اغراضه وطلع من الغرفه..يوم نزل تحت شاف ابوه يالس وماد ريله وتهمزه نوره وحصه يالسه عداله وحرمه ناصر حمده وعيالها...
سلم عليهم بشكل خطاااافي وقالهم انه بيسير بيت عمه...وطلع...يوم وصل بيت عمه حصل حمدان وربيعه راشد وخليفه وحميد يالسين في الميلس..
عبدالله: السسسسلام عليكم ...
الكل: وعليكم السلااااام والرحمه..
سلم عبدالله على حميد وعلى الباقين..ويلس...
حميد: هاااااااا ولد العم...شو الهبّااااات...
عبدالله: رقيييييييص الحمد لله...علومكم انتوا.؟
حميد: بخييييييير وسهاله...
راشد: شحالك عبدالله...؟؟؟
عبدالله: بخير الله يعافيك راشد شخبارك...؟؟
راشد: بنعمه...مبرووك التخرج..افتكيييتووا والله..
عبدالله: الله يبارك فيك..والله ياريال لاعت جبوودنا من بلاد الغربه...ماصدقنا نرد...
راشد: ومتى ناوي تعرس...؟؟
عبدالله: الود ودي باجر انا ههههههههه بس بعدنا بنتشاور ..مب مطول قريب...ان شاء الله..
خليفه: تبا تدخل تسلم عليهم انته..؟
عبدالله: هي والله..خبرتهم؟...
خليفه: هي قايللهم..يتريوونك..قم بوديك داخل لانه بنظهر عقب...تولهت عالحواطه...
نش خليفه مع عبدالله عشان يوديه يسلم عليهم داخل ..وقف عبدالله برا لين مايسويله خليفه درب ..لانه يخاف وحده من حريم العيال داخل...وعقب ردله ودخله على عمه وحرمته وسلم عليهم..ويلس وياهم ياخذ علومهم..عقب دخلوووه الميلس الصغير مال الحريم وخلوه ارووحه يتريا عنووود...وماطولت ..وبسبب غيابه الطويل كانت مستحيه مووووت منه...ويالله يالله تجدمت صوووبه ومدت ايدها تسلم عليه...
عبدالله: هلا والله بعنوووووودي انا....
عنود: هلا عبدالله...الحمد لله عالسلامه...
عبدالله: الله يسلمج غناتي..استريحي...
كان بعده ماسك ايدها ومب طايع يفجها..وهي منزله راسها ومبتسمه..يلست عالكرسي ويلس عدالها يتامل فويهها..
عبدالله: احلويتي والا هذا المستحى والا يتراوالي..؟!
عنود: يتراوالك....
عبدالله: الا حلويتي...شخبارج عنودي..؟
عنود: الحمد لله عبدالله شحالك انته.؟؟
عبدالله: متوله عشووفتج والله...
عنود: ههههههه والله حتى انا...
عبدالله: مبين تراه...اشوفج اطالعين ريووولج وايد معجبه فيها....
عنود: هههههههه حرام عليك..(رفعت عينها له)..بيظييت ويا راسك..
عبدالله: بس بعدني اسمر عنج..
عنود: رد اسمر مثل قبل...احلى...
عبدالله: ههههههه اظمني هالشي لاني متوله عالبر والقنص..وبسود مب الا بسمر..بييج صخامه...

وكملوا سوالفهم لين نص ساعه...وبعدها حشره خليفه عشان يبا يطلع..وطلعوا هو وخليفه وحمدان وراشد وياهم يتحوطوووون في الاماكن المعتاده.... في سياره عبدالله كان خليفه راكب وياه وقاله..
خليفه: تراني ماسلمت لا على عمي ولا على خالد..
ابتسم عبدالله ابتسامه شيطانيه...
عبدالله: ولا على حصه بعد...
التفت له خليفه بسرعه منصدم من اللي قاله عبدالله...وكالعاده فز قلبه بطاري حصه... رد صد خليفه صوب الدريشه وتم ساكت....
عبدالله: خلوف...قولي الصدق انا اخوك...انته بعدك تباها؟..
سكت خليفه شوي...
خليفه: ليش متى وقفت عن هالشي.؟؟...بس ماظني ترظى فيني احين عبود..
عبدالله: الحين لا... لكن عقب فتره..... يوم بتتعود عليك من اول ويديد... والله ياخلوف بعدني اذكر شكلها يوم كنت ابا اراويها شكل سيف الله يرحمه...في كيمره الفيديو..كنت انته عدال سيف...قتلها هذا هو..صدت عليه وفعيونها تعبير غريب..قالت لي هذا خليفه..!!!.. مادري حسيت صدق انها مب شايفه غيرك ساعتها..وما تنلام تراك ولد عمها وطول عمرها تسمع انك بتاخذها.. وحصه مب من النوع اللي بيبين مشاعره..

خليفه كان مب في حاله وقت ماكان عبدالله يتكلم...تنفسه سريع وقلبه بيطلع من حلجه...لاول مره حد يقوله بان حصه كانت تفكر فيه قبل ماتنخطب...مب الا تفكر فيه..كانت تكن له مشاعر وتتوقعه هو ..خليفه..زوج المستقبل...ياربي..بموت...عيل ليش وافقت على سيف الله يرحمه..ليش مريت بكل هالعذاب..؟؟؟
خليفه: عبدالله..دخيلك لا تعطيني امل عشان ما انحبط عقب...خل الامور على حالها واللي يصير يصير..
عبدالله: لا تفكر باني بخليها تاخذ حد غيرك... غصبن عليها مابتاخذ الا ولد عمها...
خليفه: تخسي انك تغصبها علي انته بعد..قصووورك...لا ابوي.. اذا ما اقتنعت هي نفسها فيني يعني ماشي عرس...بعدين لحظه..انا اليوم واصل وانته ترمسني عن العرس..!! خلني اشتغل اول عقب يصير خير..
ضحك عليه عبدالله ومسح على لحيته وهو يقول..
عبدالله:هاااا..وعلى هاللحيه ياولد عمي... حصيص مابتاخذ غيرك...
ابتسم خليفه وارتفعت معنوياته للسما وهو يفكر بحصه وبانها بتوافق عليه... بس يوم ذكر سيف...اختفت الابتسامه عن ويهه....مهما كانت نيته طيبه وسليمه يتم يحس نفسه يخون ربيعه...شو الحل...شو الحل انزين...بنت عمي..احبها واباها على سنه الله ورسوله انا ماغلطت..ومب ذنبي انه ربيعي خطبها قبلي وتوفى...
قاطعة عبدالله وهو يقوله..
عبدالله: يالله وصلنا انزل...
نزلوا كلهم القهوة الشعبيه مع قوم حمدان ويلسوا يسولفون لين 11..وعقب رد كل حد بيته...

بالباجر الضحى نش خليفه من الرقاد...تسبح ونزل تحت ماحصل غير عنود يالسه تقرا الجريده..
عنود: هلا وغلاا باخوووويه الغالي..تعال استريح تريق...
تجدم خليفه وهو يحج راسه...ويلس عدالها...
خليفه: اشوفج يالسه ارووحج..!!
عنود: هي..ابويه من الصبح سار الشركه ويا سلطان..حميد في الدوام..وامي سارت العزبه تقول بتيب ذبايح.. وحريم العيال كل وحده فبيتها...وحمدان راقد...
خليفه: صبيلي شاهي.. اووف والله تولهت على شاهي البيت...والبلاليط...
صبت له عنود شاهي وقربت له الريوق..
عنود: تريق انزين..فيه العافيه...
خليفه: الله يعافيج..
قعد خليفه يتريق وهو من مب قادر يشل من باله فكره ان حصه كانت تفكر فيه هو قبل ما تنخطب...اسميك ماعينت خير ياعبدالله يوم خبرتني بهالشي... حتى الرقاد ما رمت اتهنى فيه...رفع عينه من طرف الكوب صوب عنود يفكر يسالها عن حصه..عقب تردد...عقب رد فكر فيها مره ثانيه..شوفيها اذا سالت عن بنت عمي..؟؟ ترا عنود تدري اني ابغيها من قبل...احم..حط الكوب من ايده..
خليفه: عنوود...
رفعت راسها عن الجريده...
عنود: عيون عنووود ...
خليفه: ياسلااام هالتدليع الا حتى اني توني ياي من السفر والاعقب اسبوع بيطقعون فيني..
عنود: هههههههههه افا عليك والله ...حرااام اني طول سفرتك اتفداك ودومك اغلى واحد عندي..
ابتسم خليفه وحمد ربه انه عنده اخت مثل عنود..
خليفه: تسلمين والله..اقول عنود اباج فكلمه راس..
بان على ويه عنود الاهتمام...
عنود: اسمعك...
خليفه: بس ما تطلع هالرمسه عند حد...
عنود: اكييييييييييد.....
خليفه: احم..ابا اسالج عن حصه...
ابتسمت عنود...
عنود: شو بلاها بنت العم..؟؟
خليفه: ابا اعرف كيف كانت علاقتها بسيف..
خفت ابتسامه عنود شوي...

----------


## Taka

انشالله اكمل فيوم ثاني

----------


## Taka

السلام عليكم .........
الحين بكمل.......

----------


## Taka

عنود: اهااا... الله يسلمك اول شي رفضته..كانت يعني رافضه أي اتصال لها وياه..ماكانت تباتملج..لكن اعتقد غصبوها عالملجه ووافقت..عقب رفضت تشوفه او تكلمه..تمت قافله تيلفونها اللي طرشه لها المرحوم اسبوع رافضه تكلمه..عقب الكل اجبرها تكلمه حتى انها اتصلت بعبدالله في امريكا تشاوره وقال نفس الكلام..واستسلمت وكلمته ..عقب فتره قالولها بيي يسلم عليج ورفضت بعد..لكنهم نفس الشي ضغطوا عليها..يعني كانت ترفض في كل مرحله وهم يضغطون عليها وتستلم... بس عقب ما تم اييها ويكلمها شوي شوي تعودت عليه..ومثلها مثل أي بنت اعتبرته زوجها وتعلقت به..يعني باختصار وبحكم انه ريلها حبته... كثرة الدق تفج اللحام ياخوي..
تاثر خليفه باللي سمعه...يالله ياحبه لهالبنت...كانت رافضه سيف من البدايه ..والله يسامحهم قوم عمي يوم انهم ضغطوا عليها...وما تنلام يوم حبت سيف...سيف ينحب ريال محترم وحشيم وشخصيته حلوه..
خليفه: كيف كانت ردت فعلها يوم توفى سيف .؟!
هزت حصه راسها باسف ماتبا تذكر هذيج الفتره من حياة حصه...
عنود: وصلها الخبر عن طريق اخته الصغيره..قالت لها بس سوا حادث..وطاحت حصه مغمى عليها في نفس ليلة خطبة نوره لسعيد ولد خالها...المهم يوم حصلتها نوره وفاطمه نششنها وحصه تمت تصيح وايد..وغصبتهم يودونها المستشفى تشوفه..وكان في العنايه ساعتها...المهم سارت هي وناصر وامها..ودخلت عليه وشافته..تقولي كان وايد متعور..وقالت لي بعد انه مارمسها..بس ابتسم لها ابتسامه صغيره ودمعت عيونه...
سكتت عنود ماسكتنها العبره...حتى خليفه حرقته عيونه وهو يتخيل الموقف...ليش دمعت عيون سيف..!! كان حاس انه بيموت..؟؟؟ وبيخلي حصه بروحها ..!!
عقد حياته يبا يطلع الشعور اللي يحس فيه من قلبه...
خليفه: وبعدين.؟؟
عنود:.....تمت في المستشفى ..دخلوا سيف العمليات ويوم طلع الدكتور قالهم انه توفى...كانت ردة فعل حصه غريبه...الكل يصيح حتى اللي ماله خص في سيف صاح...ماعدى حصه..نشت وقالت لاهلها ابا اشوف عمتي..ام سيف اللي هي كانت بعد مرقده في المستشفى من سمعت بخبر الحادث لانها طاحت عليهم بعد...المهم سارت ويلست عندها ساعه ساعتين عقب ردت البيت محبوسه في حجرتها..ماتسوي شي غير الصلاة والقرايه...وخذتلها شهر يمكن او اكثر مانزلت ولا دمعه عليه...الكل حاول وياها انها اطلع الحزن والكبت بس هي تقول مب قادره...
عقد خليفه حياته زياده...مب مصدق بان حصه تقدر تحب شخص لهالدرجه..لدرجه انها يوم فقدته من خسارتها الكبيره وبالالم اللي تحس فيه ماقدرت تصيحه...!!!..معقوووله..؟
خليفه: لهالدرجه..؟!
عنود: كلنا ما توقعنا ان حصه تكون تعلقت بسيف لهالدرجه...لكن هذا اللي صار..وما انفجت هالعقده الا يوم صحت ام سيف ويت زارتها في البيت وقعدت وياها في الغرفه حوالي ساعه..والحمد لله قدرت اطلع حصه من الحاله اللي هي فيها..لكن عاد من عقب ذاك اليوم وهي كل ليله تصيح..بس الحين احسن بوااااااايد عن قبل...خصوصا يوم اشتغلت بدت تشغل بالها باشياء ثانيه...
خليفه: شوووووووووووو..؟.؟؟؟
استغربت عنود...
عنود: شوو؟..
خليفه: حصه اشتغلت..؟؟؟ وييين ومتىى..؟؟
عنود: تقريبا من بدت الاجازه..شهر جي...اشتغلت في الاتصالات...
خليفه: في الاتصالات عاااد..؟؟؟
عنود: ليش شوفيها..؟؟
خليفه: كيف خلوها قوم عمي...؟؟ الاتصالات معروفه فيها اختلاط بين الموظفين...
كان خليفه مشتط مب راضي بان حصه حبيبته وبنت عمه تشتغل في هالمكان...
عنود: خلوها عشان تغير نفسيتها شوي وترتاح..وفعلا الشغل اثر على نفسيتها بشكل ايجابي...على الاقل احين حصه تظحك وتسووولف ويانا ..
سكت خليفه وماقال شي ..يفكر بالاشياء الواايده اللي عرفها ...وطلع بشي واحد مهم اكثر من غيره... حصه كانت تحب سيف وااايد...والدرب جدام خليفه متروس شوك وعثرات...مستحيل حصه تتقبله بهالسهوله..
عنود: خليفه.... بتخطب حصه.؟
خليفه: ماعرف...شكلها تحب المرحوم وايد ماظني ترظى فيني...
عقدت عنود حياتها...
عنود: البنت مهما كانت ظروفها مصيرها فبيت ريلها..وانته ياخلوف ان خليت حد ياخذ حصه عنك ياويلك تسمعني...لا تقعد بليد جذي ماعرف وماعرف ..تحرك...اكسبها اذا كنت تباها صدق...
صدت عنه عنود معصبه وفتحت الجريده وكملت قرايه وتقوله بشكل غير مباشر ان النقاش انتهى وما بترمس وياه...ابتسم خليفه على عنود...هي وريلها نفس الشي ..مايتفاهمون...سكت عنها وكمل ريوقه وهو يفكر جديا بانه يقدم اوراقه للشغل في الاتصالات...لغرض في نفس يعقوب...

في بيت حمد الكتبي...وبعد الغدا..كلهم متيمعين ويالسين ويسولفون وعبدالله بينهم مستوي نجم الحفل...وفي نص السوالف صد عبدالله صوب نوره وقالها فجاه..
عبدالله: انتي وين ريلج..؟؟
نورة: احم..حاليا في لبنان..
عبدالله: اوه اوه..الحبيب مطيح فلبنان...؟؟؟
نورة: وشو معناة هالنظرة..؟؟
عبدالله: معناتها ان انتي واايد واثقه يعني..؟!
وظحك عليها...وانقهرت نوره..كلهم يبون يمشكلون بينها وبين سعيد..كلهم يغايظونها..شو سالفتهم يعني..؟!
نورة: انته ساير امريكا عيل مره وحده وقاعد هناك سنين ماشكينا فيك..!!!
عبدالله: انا ساير دراسه وبعدين عندي عرب هني ...
نورة: وحتى هو عنده عرب هني انزين...بعدين بيرجع بعد يومين ان شاء الله...
خالد: وانتي شدراج بهالعلوم كلها..؟!..
زاغت نوووره..
نورة: توصلني الاخبار...
خالد: من عند منو.؟
نورة: من عند فطيم...
خالد: اهاااا...
حصه: اخبرك اخوويه صبع ريلي الصغير مكسور اباك تسويله اشعه...
عبدالله: ههههههههه عنلااااتج يالحماره..احين دارس 5 سنين وتعبان اخر شي ايي افحص صبعج الصغير...مايرزى...
ام خالد: احين عاد الكل بيطلع فيه عوق وبييك يباك تفحصه...
عبدالله: شوشعورج امايه وولدج دكتور...
ناصر: يالخقاق..عندها ولد مهندس بعد شو يعني..!!!
خالد: افااااااااااا يعني حتى اني ماكملت دراستي ما ارفع راس حد..؟ ماسك منصب تراني...
عبدالله: محد قالك شي بروحك ترمس...
ام خالد: والله كلكم ترفعون الراس عيالي..
تقرب عبدالله وباس امه على خدها..
عبدالله: نرفع الراس لانج انتي امنا..والشايب ابووونا..
ام خالد: فديتك يالغالي...حبتك العافيه..
عبدالله: حصيص صدق صبعج يعورج.؟؟
حصه: هي والله ظربت به على حد الكرسي...
عبدالله: اووف...هاتي اشوف...
مدت ريلها وهو مد ايده وهوس على صبعها الصغير شوي شوي...
حصه: آآآآي...اقولك يعورني...
عبدالله: هممم...مب مكسور الا ظربتي عالعظم وانفج...مع الوقت بيصح..
ام خالد: قلت لها بحط لها بحط لج كركم وملح ماطاااااااعت....
عبدالله: سمعي كلام العيوز....
حصه: مااااابا...صبعي بيتم مصفر من الكركم..
نورة: واااابوي عليج...
خالد: انا بقوم اسير ارقد عنكم....
ام خالد: وانا بعد بسير...

شوي شوي انسحبوا كلهم لحجرهم ..ماعدى حصه ونوره تمن قاعدات في الصاله...


-------------------------

----------


## Taka

الجزء الرابع والاربعين..

العصر قرر خليفه انه يمر على بيت عمه ..وما اتصل بعبدالله عشان مايسير ويقول لحصه تندس..لانه يبا يسلم عليها خلاص مايقدر يصبر...تلبس وتسفر وتعطر وخذ بوكه ونظاراته الشمسيه والمفاتيح والتيلفون ونزل تحت..حصل حمدان يتعلج و يتسفر جدام المنظرة اللي عدال الباب الرئيسي....
حمدان: وين بتسير.؟؟
خليفه: بسير اسلم على عمي..وانته.؟؟
حمدان: انا بسير الشركه...
خليفه: شعندك فيها.؟
حمدان: اداوم فيها مسائي تراني...
خليفه: لا والله.؟؟...لالا زين زين...يالله فمان الله
خطف عنه خليفه وركب سيارته وسار بيت عمه...ويوم وصل لاحظ ان سيايير الكل موجوده الا ناصر..اللي على الارجح انه في طريقه للشركه الحين...وقف سيارته ونزل.. ساير صوب البيت على طول...
حصه ونوره وبو خالد وام خالد كانوا كلهم في الصاله يالسين يتقهويوون...
ام خالد: حصه امايه قومي قطعي فواكه من المطبخ وهاتيهن لابوج...
حصه: ان شاء الله...
نشت حصه وشلت الصحن اللي كان موجود وياها..ويوم خطفت عدال الدريشه صوب المطبخ التفتت بشكل لا ارادي لبرااا...بطلت عيونها...وشافت خليفه يمشي صوب البيت ولابس نظاراته الشمسيه.. تم قلبها يدق بقوو ..وطاح الصحن من ايدها..وهي واقفه مكانها..وهالشي خلا الكل يصد صوبها..
بو خالد: وابوي..!!..شو بلاج.؟
صدت حصه بسرعه صوبهم وهي تتظاهر بالهدوء..
حصه: هااا..!!..لالا ماشي.. ظربتني دوره بس...
نزلت وشلت الصحن وطلعت من الصاله وسكرت الباب وراها... وعدلت حجابها..ياويلي..احين خليفه بيدش...ياويلي...وليش انا متوتره هالكثر...؟!!..الا خليفه....
هدت نفسها ولبست نعالها وطلعت من البيت....وتجابلت وجها لوجه مع خليفه....
خليفه كان يمشي ببطء صوب بيت عمه..متردد..وخايف من اللي بيي...كان همّه يشوف حصه اكثر عن انه يشوف عمه وخالد عشان يسلم عليهم....ياترى شو بتسوي يوم بتشوفني..؟؟ لا يكون بتتذكر سيف لاني كنت ربيعه..؟!!..والا بتكرهني لاني ماييت اخطبها قبل سيف...؟؟؟...اوووف ياربي شو هالافكار...
ويوم رفع راسه وقف مكانه....يالله يا قوة تفكيري..مادريت انها بتيبها لين عندي....!!..نقز قلبه ومسكته رجفه من راسه لين ريوله...وكان مستانس انه بعده لابس النظارات عشان ماتشوف تعبير عيونه والا بتخاف وبتشرد...كانت اطالعه بفضول..وبتعبير غريب..خوف..والا اهتمام..والا تردد..مب عارف بالضبط..

نورة ما مرت عليها جذبه حصه بانها مسكتها دوره...راحت للدريشه اطالع شو شافت برااا..وشافت حصه وخليفه متجابلين ولا واحد منهم يرمس...وقعدت تراقب الوضع باهتمام....

حصه ماعرفت ليش لسانها انشل مره وحده ..ماقدرت تحركه ولا ترمس...بس ليش هي اللي ترمس.؟!..هو اللي ياي وهو المفروض يتكلم اول....لاحظت انه ماسك سويجه بعصبيه...كل شوي يهوس عالمفاتيح بقووو..كأنه يتعمد يعور نفسه...
خليفه حس انه مصخها بهالوقفه بلا رمسه...تحرك وهو واقف في مكانه وتلفت شوي وتحنحن..
خليفه: احمم..السلام عليج حصه...
يالله ياحصه..سنه...سنه مرت وسوت فينا العجب...اخر مره شفتج كنتي تظحكين مستانسه بتوديعي..والحين حتى ما ابتسمتيلي يوم رديت..؟!!..
حصه: وعليك السلام خليفه....الحمد لله عالسلامه...ومبروك التخرج..
مسك خليفه نظاراته وعقهن...خلها تشوف تعبير عيونه يمكن تحس شوي...ردة الفعل كانت ابتسامه واسعه من حصه...شو يعني..؟!..ما ارتحتي وظحكتي الا يوم شفتي عيوني.؟!..والا عيبها التعبير اللي فيهن...؟!
خليفه: الله يسلمج ويبارك فيج حصه...شخبارج؟
وابتسم لها...وحصه بهتت شوي...طول عمرها هالابتسامه تيبلها اضطراب معوي...ولين الحين..
حصه: الحمد لله بخير..شحالك انته؟
خليفه: بنعمه ... همممم...عمي داخل؟
حصه: هي نعم يالس في الصاله ويا امايه ونوره..اقرب..
وشافها تتحرك صوب المطبخ...
خليفه: قريب..بس انتي وين سايره؟
حصه: بسير المطبخ وبرد...
مشت حصه صوب المطبخ..وخليفه يتبعها بنظره..عقب دخل داخل البيت...وهو يهوّد ..
ابتعدت نوره عن الدريشه بسرعه وهي تبتسم....نوره عندها خبره واسعه في الحب والكلام بالعيون...وخليفه منعفس فوق تحت بحب حصيص.وهي متاكده من هالشي... ردت مكانها ويلست...
خليفه: هووووووود...
نقزت ام خالد..
ام خالد: هدااااا...يامرحبااا اقرب ابووويه...
دخل خليفه الصاله ..ونش بو خالد وام خالد يسلمون عليه..ونوره تمت يالسه مكانها بعيد..
خليفه: السسسسسلام عليكم...
بو خالد: وعليكم السلام والرحمه ..حيالله خلييييييفه...
خليفه: الله يحييك عمي... (وسلم عليه وباسه على راسه) ..وشحاااااالك؟
بو خالد: بخييير يعلك الخير شحالك انته؟
خليفه: بخير وعاااافيه..استريح عمي.... شحالج عموه.؟
ام خالد: بخير ابوويه ..ومن صووبك..؟
خليفه: مانشكي بااس... نوروه منزربه بعيد..شحالج.؟
نورة: بخيييير الحمد لله شحالك انته وشحال هلك ولد عمي..؟
عقد خليفه حياته...نوره تتبسم له بشكل غريب تقولون ماسكه عليه شي...
خليفه: بخير الحمد لله..
يلسوا كلهم عالارض ونوره نشت ولحقت اختها في المطبخ..وتم خليفه يشرب شاهي ويا عمه ويسولف وياه...
في المطبخ كان حصه مخليه الخدامه تقطع فواكه وهي قاعده تسوي كوكتيل على مزاجها...ومن صوت الخلاط ماسمعت نوره وهي يايه وراها...
نورة: بوووووووووووو...!!
نقزت حصه وصدت على ورا مبطله عيونها...
حصه: بسم الله منج.....روعتيني نورووه مافيج سنع...
ردت على الخلاط مشغوله بالكوكتيل... ولاحظت من طرف عينها نوره تتساند عدالها وتبتسم واطالع فويهها..
نورة: خليفه يا...
حصه: ادري تلاقيت وياه عند الباب...
نورة: اهاااا...عشان جي تسوين كوكتيل..؟!
حصه: هي وبعد لاني انا مشتهيتنه...
نورة: زين زين...
حصه: شو عندج انتي..؟؟؟ رمسي...
ظحكت نوره...
نورة: مااشي انتي ليش معصبه.؟!
حصه: اشوفج اطالعيني بنظرات..
نورة: الشي الحلو الناس تقعد اطالعه حبيبتي....
حصه: همممم..الحلوه عيونج ولو اني ادري ان هذا مب السبب...
نورة: بسالج سؤال...
حصه: تفضلي...
نورة: ليش طاح عنج الصحن في الصاله..
حصه: قتلكم مسكتني دووره فراسي...
نورة: مسكتج دوره والا لانج شفتي خليفه ياي من الدريشه..؟؟
التفتت حصه بسرعه صوب نوره....هذي ساحره ما تفوت عليها حركه...عقدت حياتها..
حصه: نوروه يوزي عن هالخريط...سيري ساعدي ليزا وقطعي وياها...الريال بيسير ونحن بعدنا مايبنا الفواله...
نورة: ان شاء الله عموه...

نزل عبدالله بعد ماصلى العصر فغرفته..والسفره معلقه على جتفه..دخل الصاله وحصل خليفه يالس ويا الشواب..
عبدالله: انته هنيي..؟؟؟؟
نش خليفه ووايه عبدالله...
عبدالله: يااااامرحبا...عيل ماخبرتني...
خليفه: ماكنت ادري انه لازم اخذ موعد منك...بيت عمي متى مابغيت ايي..والا شو رايج عموه.؟!
ام خالد: هي نعم... اكوووه حمدان متى مادقت فراسه يانا مايقطعنا فديته...
خليفه: سمعت.؟
عبدالله: انزين كلتوني...وين بتسير عقب.؟
ويلس عدال ولد عمه...
خليفه: ماقررت والله قلت بيي اسلم على عمي ...وعقب يصير خير..
في هاللحظه دخلت حصه شاله صينية العصير ووراها نوره شاله صحن الفواكه... عبدالله تحسف لانه باين ان السلام بين حصه وخليفه فااااااته...يالله ماعليه... تقربت حصه من خوها وحطت الصينيه عداله وصبت الكواب وخلت عبدالله يوزعهن ..ونوره حطت صحن الفواكه وطلعت من الصاله.... ولحقتها حصه لانها استحت تقعد وياهم اروحها....وسارن وقعدن في البلكونه جدام البيت...لانه الجو كان يشجع...يابن لهن كوكتيل من اللي مسوينه وقعدن يسولفن ويشربن...

في الصاله..عبدالله فتح موضوع عرسه... لانه صوت عنود لين الحين في باله يوم وعته من الرقاد من شوي...خبلتبه وهي ادلعه وكان وده يذبحها ساعتها...
عبدالله: ابويه متى بتسووون عرسي...؟!
بو خالد: اشتغل اول...
عبدالله: بسير بقدم بالسبت ان شاء الله...ويخسوون مايشغلوني...
بو خالد: انزين.. شهر 2 بنسوي عرسك....
عبدالله: يعني بعدنا شهر...
ام خالد: وابوي عليك...هبابنا نخلص في شهر...
عبدالله: احين انا مخلنكم من سنه شحقه ماتحركتوا وجهزتوا...
ام خالد: يابويه جهزنا ترانا ..الا الاشياء الظروريه للعرس يبالها وقت ..الخيام والمطابخ والفرق والمعازيم وباقي التجهيزات... جي اتحسب العرس لعبه..؟!!
خليفه: وانته ليش مستلغث جي عالعرس يمكن البنت ماخلصت تجهيزاتها...
عبدالله: امس اتخبرها قالت خلصت كل شي وماباقي غير فستان العرس وحجز الصالون والحنى...
خليفه: مظبط اموورك ويا هالراس....
عبدالله: الله واكبر من عينك يالحسود....
بو خالد: المهم انته لا تيس تسويلنا قرقره .. خلاص ان شاء الله بنشوف الموضوع وبعد شهر بنسوي عرسك ان شاء الله...
عبدالله: ان شااااااء الله... خلوف قم نطلع..بسسسسك من هالعصير ...
ام خالد: وابوي خل الريال يكمل عصيره صدق مافيك معنى...
عبدالله: مايبا مايبا.....قــــــــــــم....!!
خليفه: وين تبا؟؟
عبدالله: بعدين بقولك...
خليفه: لاحول ولا قوه الا بالله....شي فخاطرك عمي.؟؟
بو خالد: سلامتك...سلم على هلك..
خليفه: يوصل ان شاء الله...وانتي عموه؟
ام خالد: سلامتك يابويه ولا تقطعنا...
خليفه: من عيوني الثنتين...فمان الله...
طلع مع عبدالله اللي قاعد يتسفر بدون مايشوف المنظره...طلعوا برا البيت وسمعوا اصوات..صد عبدالله وخليفه صوب البلكونه وحصلوا البنات...سار عبدالله صوبهن وتبعه خليفه....وهن يوم شافوهم سكتوا..
عبدالله: شو ميلسنكن هني.؟؟
حصه: نشم هواااا...
عبدالله: تشمن هواا وانتن مجابلات الميلس..؟؟

----------


## Taka

نورة: روح عند الميلس وسو عمرك ظيف وداخل الميلس ..وصد صوبنا...ان شفتنا والا سمعتنا اعطيك اللي تبغيه..
تلفت عبدالله وفكر بكلامها وسكت...صدقها ماينشافن..لانه الزراعه مغطيه البلكونه وهن يالسات مب واقفات...وبعدين ربعهم كلهم يحشمون وما يتصددون يوم بيدخلون البيت...
عبدالله: عرسي عقب شهر ان شاء الله...
كانت حصه متوتره بسبب وقفة خليفه اللي قاعد يراقب والمشكله انها ماتعرفه وين يطالع..لانه تعمد يلبس نظاراته...
نورة: شووووووو عقب شهر مافصلنا شي... ولا ظبطنا امورنا...
عبدالله: هذا عرسي وعرس عنوودي مب عرسكن انتن تظبطن اموركن..
حصه: اوكي مشكور يعني ماتبانا نحظر عرسك..؟؟
عبدالله: والله كيفكن عاد المهم اعرس...
خليفه: افاااااااااا يا عبوود...اذا ماحظرن بنات عمي العرس تراه مب عرس...
نورة: اووه اوووه....امريكا تعلم الرومانسيه والكلام الحلو والله....تسلم ولد عمي..انا بحظر عرسك ومابحظر عرس عبدالله...
ظحك خليفه وحصه..
عبدالله: غصبن عنج بتحظرين عرس خليفه...
حصه: ليش يعني.؟؟
عبدالله: لانه بيكون وااجب عليها تحظر عرس خليفه عسب حرمته......
نورة فهمت ونقعت من الظحك...وخليفه توتر ويبا يدز عبدالله عشان يمشي ويروحوون قبل مايفظحه زياده...وحصه عقدت حياتها مب فاهمه...
حصه: شحقه اظحكين.؟
نورة:ههههههههههههاي..ماااااااااااااشي...
خليفه اطالع نوره بخوف...شكلها الا تدري باللي فخاطره....هالنوره هذي ساحره...
خليفه: يالله عبووود توك مستعيل عالطلعه...
عبدالله: انزين انزين...
ركب عبدالله مع خليفه وطلعوا...ونوره وحصه من الحين بدن النقاش كيف يسون فساتينهن وووين وشو الالوان ومن وين ياخذن القطع...بنات..شو وراهن..؟!

خليفه وعبدالله اول ماركبوا السياره...مد خليفه ايده وكفخ عبدالله...
خليفه: شو هالحركات انته..؟!..
عبدالله: شو سويت؟
خليفه: لا حاشاك ماسويت شي.... مفضوح...لو فهمت عليك احين؟
عبدالله: هههههه خلها تفهم وتحطه فبالها بعد ..احسن..
خليفه: غلطان..مب احسن...ممكن تخليني اتصرف بطريقتي وما تدخل في هالسالفه..؟!
عبدالله: جب...شفناها طريقتك من قبل...تميت فاج حلجك ولا سويت شي...
خليفه: قبل ماكان شي وقت..وما ادركت اني اباها الا قبل ما اسافر باسبوعين يمكن بس...
عبدالله: المهم وين تبانا نسير...
خليفه: ابا اسير بيت المرحوم..
استغرب عبدالله ..
عبدالله: ليش.؟!
خليفه: مادري..بس ابا اسير هناك اشوف البيت واسلم على خوانه وامه...الوصل زين..
عبدالله: على راحتك...
ساق عبدالله سيارته صوب بيت سيف المرحوم وهو ساكت.. ويوم وصلوا نزلوا ودخلوا الميلس..حصلوا اخو سيف اللي اصغر عنه ويا ربيعه..سلموا عليه وهم رحبوا بقوم خليفه وايد واستانسوا فيهم..وعقب يت العيووز ومن شافت خليفه دمعت عينها..لكنها مسكت نفسها وسلمت على خليفه وعبدالله شوي وراحت...وقوم خليفه اصلا ماطولوا...يلسوا حوالي ثلث ساعه ونشوا ...بس المهم ان خليفه ارتاح يوم سلم عليهم...كان يحس ان هالشي واجب عليه... ومب لانه سيف توفى يقطعهم كلهم...وهم ناس طيبين ويستحقون الوصل دوووم...

حصه ونوره تحاوطن بامهن بعد ماسار الشايب العزبه...
حصه: امااايه...صدق عرس عبدالله بعد شهر...
ام خالد: اخوكن محتشر يبا يعرس شو اسويبه..!!!
نورة: بس نحن ماجهزنا شي...
ام خالد: انزين...عندكن شهر اجهزن...
حصه: امايه..انتي فاهمه علينا...يبالنا سيره للشمال وباجر الاربعاء... خلينا نسير الشارجه بنشتري قطع وبنفصل مره وحده وبنرد...
ام خالد: ابا افهم انا ليش يعني لازم دبي..؟؟؟؟ شحقه ما تريحني وتفصلن في العين.؟
نورة: انزين امايه انتي ارتاحي هني نحن بنسير ويا عبدالله...
ام خالد: لا... جان بتسيرن بقعه انا بوديكن..
نورة: عيل باجر ..ماشي امايه السبت بيبدا الكورس ومافينا عقب على سيرات الشارجه ونحن نداوم..
ام خالد: لاااااااااااحول ولا قوة الا بالله.....بنشوف ابوكن شو بيقول...
تبسمن نوره وحصه وتبادلن النظرات الماكره...نشت حصه وراحت للتيلفون واتصلت بعنود..
عنود: مرحباااااااا الساع ببيت العم..
حصه: هلا والله عنوووود..شحالج؟
عنود: بخيييييييير وعافيه حبيبتي شحالج انتي؟
حصه: مرتبشين...شو شعورج وانتي عرسج بعد شهر؟
عنود: هههههههههههههه سواهاعباااادي...؟!..
حصه: سواها ونص..ونحن مرتبشين عسب الفساتين..وانتي؟؟ شو بتسوين؟
عنود: انا بعد بتلاحق عمري وبسير دبي والا بوظبي بشوف...
حصه: نحن يمكن باجر بنسير الشارجه.... مابتين؟
عنود: مب كل يوم العيد حبيبتي..مابيطيعون.. انا بشل امايه وبقول حق ميره تي ويانا..عندها خبره اختي بالاعراس هههههاي...
حصه: زين والله..انا ونوره قررنا نطقم....مايندرى بعليا بطقم ويانا والا لا..
عنود: حلوووو بتتميزن...فديتكن والله ما اتخيل اني انا ايلس على كرسي وانتن تحوطن حواليه...متعوده احوط وياكن في هالمناسبات...
حصه: هههههههههههههههه اتخيلج تنشين عن الكوشه وتوقفين عدالنا ههههههههه...
وتمن عنود وحصه يتخيلن الموقف ويظحكن سااااعه وكل شوي يزيدن موقف ويظحكن عليه...
عنود: اييييييييه...بسج عاد ياكثر ما نكتي على عرسي..بنشوفج عاد فعرسج شو بتسوين..؟!..
اختفت الظحكه عن ويه حصه فلحظه....عرسي..؟؟!!.. اي عرس ترا ريلي توفى..!!!..بس عرفت ان عنود قالت الكلمه بعفويه وماتقصد...فتصنعت المرح..
حصه: ههههه الله كريم... سمعي يبالنا يلسه جذي عشان نشوف اي فرقه نيب...وشو نسوي عالكوشه واي اغنية نزفج بها وسوالف وايده....
عنود: هي والله وايد اشياء يبالها تظبيط...مابيخلووني اييكم حصوووه انتي تعرفين...
حصه: خلاص بحاول اقنع امايه انها تودينا صوبكم...
عنود: ياريت والله...حاولي فيها...
حصه: ماعليج بقردنها..بخليج احينه وبدقلج عقب
عنود:اوكي حياتي...باي باي

اول ماسكرت دخلن ميره وحمده ويلسن عدال العيوز..وسارت حصه تقعد معاهم.. ونوره نشت ومسكت التيلفون وسارت شوي بعيد عنهم.. واتصلت على تيلفون فطيم...
فطوم: آلوو ؟!
نورة: سلاااااااااااااااااااااام...
فطوم: هلا والله وغلااااااااااااا وعليج السلام والرحمه..امممممممممممواح والله تولهت عليج...
نوره: ههههههههههه شو هذا خذتينا بمشراع وميداف...حتى انا والله تولهت عليج فطوم..شخبارج؟
فطوم: بخير فديتج شحالج انتي؟ وشحال اهلج كلهم.. مني ومنااااااااك.. قصار وطواااااااااال..شخبارهم كلهم؟
نورة: ههههههههههههههههههههه ملعونة الصير ادريبج شو تقصدين..لا تحاتين بخير وسهاله وما عليهم شر...
فطوم: هههههههه ياحيهم والله.....
نورة: عندي لج بشاااره...
فطووم: انا بعد...انا 2 مب وحده...
نورة: قولي انتي اول..
فطوم: رووحي لاه...انتي قولي...
نورة: عيل حتى انا عندي بشارتين... الاولى الله يسلمج ان عبدالله وخليفه يوا من السفر امس..
فطوم: والللللللله؟؟.. تستحقون سلامتهم..
نورة: الله يسلمج..هاتي انتي بشاره يالله قولي..
فطوم: الله يسلمج سعيد بعد بييي من السفر باجر ان شاء الله..
نورة: ادري..ماقلتي خبر يديد...
فطوم: اووووووه نسينا نحن سالفه الايميلات...توصلها العلوم قبلنا...
نورة: هههههه عيل شو اتحسبين..انا وريلي نواكب العصر...
فطوم: ههههههه مالت عليكم...انزين وشو البشاره الثانيه؟
نورة: عرس عبدالله بعد شهر...
فطوم: والله..؟؟؟ شوووووووفي الصدف عرس شويخ بعد 3 اسابيع...سابقينكم يعني..
نورة: والله..؟؟؟؟ ونااااااااااسه...
فطوم: هي بس يخساره مابكون موجوده اساعد في التجهيزات...
نورة: بتكونين عندنا تساعدينا في التجهيزات...
فطوم: هي والله صدقج اعوض فعرسكم ههههههههههاي....
نورة: ههههه..سمعي..احتمال نيكم باجر...وترانا في الرده بنشلج ويانا...خلاص الدوام بالسبت ..
فطوم: تمااااااااااااااام...اكيد يعني انكم بتون؟
نورة: لا مب اكيد..برد أأكد لج عقب..بس اعطيج خبر مسبق عشان تستعدون لاستقبالنا...
فطوم: والله مب قاعدين نستعد لاستقبال الشيخ زايد فديته ..الا نوره طويله اللسان...
نورة: عنلاااااااتج يالهرمه...بسير اقول لامي بننزل ففندق مابنيكم...
فطوم: هههههههه افا عليج والله...انتي واهلج كلهم فعيووووني...
نورة: هي هي..ماخووذ خيره هالكلام...المهم انتي فصلتي لعرس اختج؟
فطوم: هي من اول مايييت الشارجه فصلت...
نورة: عندج كاتلوجات يديده؟
فطوم: هممممممممم... هي يايبه 2 من عند خوله...
حاست نوره بوزها من طاري خوله....
نورة: متى بتعرس بنت خالتج؟
فطوم: ههههههههه آآخ يالكره ..يصل الينا عبر اسلاك الهاتف ياسبحان الله يالتكنولوجيا...ههههههههههه..الله يسلمج مطوله شوي...يمكن في الصيف...
نورة: المهم تكون كاتلوجات حلوه..
فطوم: الا اجنن..تعالي وشوفي بس...
نورة: تمام لا تردينهن..ولا تقوليلها بعد ان نحن اللي نبغيهن...انزين؟؟
فطوم: امبوني مابردهن الحين اطمني...
نورة: حلو... خلاص بخليج احينه ولا تنسين ادخنين حجره سعوودي وتبدلين الفراش وتعطرينه قبل ما ايي تسمعين.؟؟

----------


## Taka

فطوم: يالله يالله يالله....لا توصين حريص...
نورة: تمام عيل فطامي...تبيني اسلم على حد معين؟؟
فطوم: هههههههههه لا...روحي ولّي انتي وهم...
نورة: ههههههههههه بقولهم ترا..
فطوم: بزواااااااااالج...
نورة: هههههههه ياويلي عليهم انا اثرهم يخوفوووووون...طلعوا مب هينين عيل..
فطوم: لا يخوفون ولا شي بس حفاظا على المشاعر...
نورة: ياويلي انا...يحافظون على مشاعرهم بعد.؟؟!
فطوم: يووووووه انتي ماينعرفلج راس من ساس....روحي روحي..
نورة: هههههههههههههههه الا انتي اللي مب عارفه تغطين على عمرج.. خلاص بخليج الحينه واذا بنيكم بتصلج وبخبرج..
فطوم: حلوو ياحلو..سلمي..
نورة: يوصل..فمان الله
فطوم: مع السلامه...

سكرت نوره عن فطوم وردت تقعد مع باقي الحريم...

في الليل واول ماخلص حمدان دوامه ..طلع وراح على طووول لبيت عمه...وقف سيارته وسار الميلس...ماحصل حد يالس ..رد طلع وراح البيت على طول.. هـوّد ودخل الصاله حصل عمه يالس ووياه حصه..
حمدان: السسسسسسسلام عليكم...
بو خالد: مرررررحبا الساع...وعليكم السلام..
سلم حمدان على عمه...ويلس عداله..
حمدان: شحااااالك عمي..شو امسيت.؟!..
بو خالد: بخيير شحالك انته؟
حمدان: الحمد لله...بنعمه...شحالج حصيص...
حصه: الحمد لله زيييينه...توك طالع من الدوام؟
حمدان: هي والله..وين نوروه عيل؟
حصه: سارت تحط لابويه عشاه...
حمدان: ما عليج امر سيري قوليلها تاخر وتزيد العشا لانه توني متصل بعبدالله ..وقال انه ياي هو وخليفه بيتعشون هني..
حصه: اووكي..
نشت حصه وهي تفكيرها شااارد...خليفه بيي وبيتعشى هني...خليفه بيي بعد شوي... يوووه انا شو ابابه يا والا سار..برايه.... سارت المطبخ عند نوره وقالت لها على اللي صار...وزيدن العشا ورتبنه ...ووصلوا خليفه وعبدالله ودخلوا البيت...ونوره وحصه دخلن وراهم ويلسن فالصاله الصغيره الثانيه..وخلن الباب مفتوح..والبشكاره دخلت العشا وتعشوا الرياييل وخلصت ام خالد سبوحها ويت قعدت عندهم..
..وبعد ساعه سار الشايب يرقد عنهم وتموا هم الثلاث
البنات ملن من القعده بروحهن وبعد تشاور طويل نشن ودخلن الصاله ويلسن عدال امهن...
نورة: شحالك حمدااااااااان....
حمدان: بخير بنت عمي...شحالج انتي..
نورة: تماااااااااام ...
حصه: امايه شاورتي ابووويه..؟
ام خالد: هي..باجر بيودينا عبدالله...
نقز عبدالله من يلسته...
عبدالله: شووووو..؟ انتي ماقلتي من قبل ان انا اللي بوديكم اتحسب الدريول...
ام خالد: لو نحن بنسير وبنرد رواحنا ماعليه بنسير ويا الدريول..لكن بنيب بنت خالك ويانا (هني حمدان اللي فز وانتبه بكل حواسه لكلام حرمه عمه).. وانا ما بفر حد من البنات ورا في الدبه وانا والباقيات يالسات في السيت الوراني عسب الدريول مركب جدام...
عبدالله: مافهمت...
نورة: فديت امي مستويه عبقرينوو ....امي قصدها ان يوم انته بتسوقبنا بنوفر كرسي ..هي بتقعد عدالك ونحن الثلاث ورا..اما اذا ساقبنا الدريول محد منا يروم يقعد جدام عداله.. وبنحتاج كرسي زياده عشان فطيم والا عشان وحده منا ادوور ورا.. يعني باختصار ماشي مكان...

عبدالله: هممممممممممممم...انزين ماعليه لاني ماسلمت على عليا لين الحين..
حصه: عنود بعد تبا تسير دبي..
عبدالله: والله.؟؟...
وصد صوب خليفه يطالعه بنظره....
خليفه: لا اطالعني..مابوديها انا...
عبدالله: بتخليني ارووحي ويا الحرمات.؟؟
نوره: سعيد بيكون موجوود... بيرد باجر من السفر...
عقد عبدالله حياته واطالعها باستغراب..
عبدالله: وكااااله سي ان ان ..مب نوره...!!..
نورة: اهب ..الله واكبر من عينك...
حمدان: انا بودي عنود دبي جان تبا...
الكل اطالع حمدان باستغراب من هالعرض الكريم... ماعدى نوره وحصه اطالعنه بمكر وماسكات ظحكتهن...يدرن هالرحله والتعب مب بلاش...يبا يسير يشوف فطيم...
حصه: مايندرابها عاد تبا تسير دبي والا بوظبي..
حمدان: لالالالالالالالا ماشي بوظبي..دبي...تبا تسير بوديها باجر والا كيفها عاد...
نورة: امااايه صدق...كلمت فطيييم اليوم...هي تسلم عليكم كلكم..(وسوت حركه خفيفه بايدها تقصد بها حمدان اللي ابتسم مستااانس ومتشقق)..انزين وتقول انه عرس شيخه بعد ثلاث اسابيع..
ام خالد: ماشاء الله...
عبدالله: يالله يسابقونا هل دبي.... مالجين وراي وبيعرسون قبلي...
ام خالد: الله يوفقهم ويوفقك ياولدي...
الكل: آمين...
حصه: حليلها شيخه..عيل بتم فطيم فويه المدفع...( واطالعت حمدان بنص عين).. مايندرابها يخلونها المعاريس تكمل دراسه والا لا...؟!
عقد حمدان حياته ..وتم يطالع فويه حصه كانه مايطالعها..يفكر بكلامها...ومستهم....وعلى طوول ياه صداع... وشكله كسر خاطر نوره...
نوره: لالالا فطيم قايله لي بتكمل دراسه ..ومابتعرس الا جان ياها معرس من العين وخلاها تكمل..
تعمدت تقول هالكلام عشان تريح حمدان شوي..وفعلا تحركت شفايف حمدان بابتسامه مكبوته وهو يسمع كلام نوره ويطالع الارض تحته...
ام خالد: امايه نوره..قومي قولي للبشكاره تحط عشا الحريم..ماتعشينا نحن...
نورة: ان شاء الله..
سارت نوره المطبخ من صوب..ونشوا حمدان وخليفه وعبدالله من صوب ثاني عشان يسيرون الميلس ويخلون الحريم براحتهن...

------------------------------------

----------


## Taka

الجزء الخامس والاربعون

يوم الاربعاء وبعد الغدا على طول..ركب عبدالله سيارته الستيشن السودا وركبت العيوز عداله والبنات ورا...ومسكوا خط دبي... وعبدالله ملعوز امه.كل شوي يحط لها شريط "ام علايه" ..وكل ماتسمعه اطلع الشريط وتفره من الدريشه... وهم ميتين من الظحك عليها..لين ماوصلوا الشارجه كانت فاره 4 او 5 اشرطه... وهو في الدرب اتصل بحمدان...
حمدان: مررررررحبا...
عبدالله: هلا حمدان...شحالك؟
حمدان: بخير ولد عمي شحالك انت.؟
عبدالله: منيييييييح....هااا متى بتطلعون؟؟
حمدان: باجر الصبح ان شاء الله...
عبدالله: ليش مب اليوووم؟؟؟
حمدان: انتوا بتسيرون السوق اليوم؟؟؟؟
عبدالله: مادريبهن والله.... (صد على امه) امايه متى بتسيرون السوق انتوا؟
ام خالد: باجر الصبح...
رد عبدالله يتكلم في التيلفون..
عبدالله: خلاص ترتوب تعالوا باجر..اتصلبي يوم بتوصلون عشان نوديهن رباعه السوق...
حمدان: يصير خير...
عبدالله: لا مب يصير خير اتصلبي ...
حمدان: ان شاء الله عمي...
عبدالله: يالله برااااايك نحن وصلنا البيت..فمان الله
حمدان: الله يحفظك...

سكر عنه حمدان وهو حاااااااااااااسدنه من الخااااااااااطر لانه في بيت فطيم....
هل عبدالله دخلوا البيت ..ودخل هو الميلس.. وبعد شوي يت عليا اللي مارامت تصبر عن تشوف اخوها..وراحت على طول الميلس..ويوم دخلت..
عليا: وااااي فدييييييييييييت هالشوووووف انا يعلني ماخلى...
نش عبدالله يوم شافها وهو يظحك...
عبدالله: مرحبااااااا ملاااااااااايييييييين ولا يسدن في ذمتيه...
لوت عليا على اخووها وباسته على خده..وقفط عبدالله من هالحركه ...بس ظحك بعد..
عبدالله: حبتج العاااااااافيه الغاليه...شحالج؟
عليا: بخير فديتك ..استريح...(ويلسوا)..شحالك انته وشو علووومك..؟
عبدالله: بخير وعافيه الغاليه..شحاله فيصل؟
عليا: يناخر...
عبدالله: هههههه حليله.. سيري وعييه الحين بيأذن العصر..
عليا: احين بسير اوعيه...وبرجع لا تتحرك..
طلعت عليا ودخلت البيت خمس دقايق وردت لعبدالله وهي ماسكه علبه صغيره..يلست عداله وابتسمت..
عليا: هذي هدية تخرجك...
عبدالله: ياسلاااااااااااااااام...ليش عبلتي على عمرج..؟؟
عليا: افا عليك بس...شي بسيط والله..
عبدالله: تسلمييين اختااااااااااااه انتي الوحيده اللي افتكرت تيبلي هدية تخرج..
عليا: عشان تعرف انا غير..
عبدالله: هههههههه من يوم يومج غير....
فتح العلبه وشاف قلم...صغير حجما بس شكله والنقوش اللي عليه روعه..وكان واضح انه مطلي بذهب...قعد عبدالله يجلبه بين صبوعه يفصفص فيه...
عبدالله: صصصصصراحه فنان....مشكووووره والله....
عليا: العفوو..عاد يوم تشتغل دكتور..وتلبس اللاب كووت هذا..اباك تحطه هني في جيبك تتخقق به..احيدهم الدكاتره ما ايوزون عن قلامتهم....
عبدالله: ههههههههههههههه متخيله الموقف انتي هااااا...ان شاء الله من عيووووني ومابتسخدم قلم غيره بعد...

دخل فيصل في هاللحظه.. وسلم على عبدالله ويلس وياه لين ما أذن العصر..طلعوا ثنيناتهم وتلاقوا ويا الشايب هلال في الدرب وسلم عليه عبدالله..وساروا رباعه المسيد...وردت عليا داخل البيت عند باقي الحريم...ماعدى نوره وفطيم ماكانن موجوداات...
في غرفه فطيم...
نورة: ايييييييه فطوم...متى بيي سعووودي؟؟؟
فطوم: طيارته توصل المغرب ان شاء الله....
نورة: واااي فديته متولهه عليه..
فطوم: ياوييييييلي انا...بيستانس يوم بيي وبيحصلج جدامه تصدقين..؟!..
نورة: هههههههه هي بينصدم....تعااااااااالي..قولي منو بيلحقنا هني باجر..؟؟؟
وغمزت لفطوم...وفطوم فجت حلجها..
فطوم: لاااااااااااااااااه..؟!!
نورة: هيييي نعم...
فطوم: شوو ايييبه..؟؟؟؟
نورة: ياختي قال ماروم اصبر عن فطيم ماشووفها الا اخر الاسبوع..بسير هناك بشوفها...
ظربتها فطيم على ايدها ...
فطوم: يالله عاد قولي الصدق...
نورة: هههههه...بييب عنوود..ويمكن امه بعد..عشان ادور لها فستان للعرس....
فطوم: وناااااااااسه عيل....
نورة: مسكين حمدان يكسر الخاطر..امس غلست عليه حصه..قالت احين شيخه بتعرس وبتم فطيم فويه المدفع...والخطاطيب مابيخلونها تكمل دراسه....لو شفتي كيف ويهه اعتفس وتم موييييييييييييم...كسر خااااااااااطري قتله لالا فطيم بتكمل دراااسه ومابتعرس هههههههه...
ابتسمت فطيم بشكل غريب...
فطيم: الله كريم...
انصدمت نوره..
نورة: بلاج؟؟..بذبحج ان قلتيلي حد ياي يخطب من الحين....
فطوم: لالالالالا...محد يا...بس اخافه يصير صدق...وتعرفين انا بعيده عن البيت هالفتره..ولا ادري باللي يستوي..اخافهم يتفقون رواحهم واخر شي يخبروني ويحطوني في الامر الواقع..
نورة: لاااااااالالالالالا..خالي صح مايتفاهم بس متحضر ومابيغصبج على شي ومستحيل يجرب بناااس مايشاورج فيهم اول...اطمني..
فطوم: ان شاااء الله يا نوووره...بعدين انا بعدني صغيره عالعرس..مافيني..
نورة: فطيم بسالج سؤال صريح...اجاوبيني بهي او لا..
فطوم: سالي..
نورة: انتي احين تحبين حمدان والا لا..؟؟؟؟
سكتت فطيم وهي قافطه..
فطوم: ياختي مادري..ولد عمج هذا يربكني...مره ودّي اذبحه من الخاطر واحس اني اكره كره...واحيانا...غير... احن عليه... اتأثر من اي شي يسويه...انتبه لوجووده بشكل غريب..ولا تفكرين انه شكله الخارجي هذا اللي متخبلات عليه انتن ماثر عليه..لاني شفت رياييل احلى ..انا الشكل مب هامني... اللي مخبلبي حركاته وتصرفاته...خصوصا نظراته اللي ماتعرفين لها شو تبا....
ظحكت نوره..
نورة: هههههههههه انا قلت هي والا لا... مب خطاب..
ابتسمت فطيم بعد...
فطوم: هو شو يقولكم..؟؟
نورة: حمدان يحبج وايد بس ما يبا يعترف و ياخذ الموضوع بجدية الحين لانه يشوف نفسه صغير عالعرس والالتزام..على الاقل يبا يتخرج وتستقر اموووره بعدين ياخذ المووضوع بجديه ويخطبج على طول..
فطوم: اووف..قالج كل هذا.؟؟؟
نورة: لا بس انا اعرفه... ومتاكده انه هذا اللي يفكر فيه...
فطوم: وبشو تنصحيني ؟ كيف اتصرف..
نورة: خلي الامور على حالها...اتصرفي بطبيعيه وياه...يعني لا انج ادسين مشاعرج ولا اطلعينها وتخلينها واضحه...يعني مثل ماهو يربكج انتي بعد خربطيله امووره ههههههههه...
فطوم: ههههههههههه والله انج انتي خرااااااااااااااب... اصلا المفروض ما اطلع جدامه حمدان هذا..
نورة: يووووه دخيلج لا تردين على هالموضوع... احين انتي غبتي 3 اسابيع تام هو مب في حاله شقايل لو ماتظهرين له موليه ..بيتخبل علينا...
فطوم: ههههههه عاد لا تبالغين..اللي يقول متولع فيني... احس به دوم يستخف بي اصلا...
نورة: ههههههههههههههههه هذي طريقه حمدان في الحب...
فطوم: امحق طريييييييقه...امممره لا تخلونه يحب دام جي...
نورة: حليله والله..المهم قومي خلينا نصلي وننزل تحت...احين بيطرشون الدوريه تييبنا...

في الصاله... كان ام خالد تخبر ام فيصل وعليا بانه ام سلطان وبنتها وحمدان..بيووون باجر الشارجه عشان يدورون فستان عرس لعنووود...
ام فيصل: لا والله..؟؟ عيل ماشي تراهم معزومين عندنا باجر عالغدا...
ام خالد: والله مايندرابهم اخافهم يخلصون اشغالهم ويردون سيده العين..!!
ام فيصل: لالالا..مااااااشي.. خبروهم وقولولهم تراهم معزومين..يالله بالستر من زمان ماشفناهم ...بعد مايخلصون اشغالهم بييون بيتغدون وبيرتاحون...وعقب على راحتهم عاده...يبون يباتون حياهم الله ..
ام خالد: ان شاء الله بنقولهم..لكن ماظني يباتون...ام سلطان ماتصبر عن بيتها...
ام فيصل: هي وحليلها..والا ماشاء الله عرسهم عقب عرس شيخه بشوي؟؟
ام خالد: باذن الله..باسبوع والا اسبوعين ...
ام فيصل: ماشاء الله... الله يوفقهم ان شاء الله...
كانت ام فيصل خاطرها تسال متى بيسوون عرس ولدها سعيد..لكن بما ان نوره باقلها اربع شهووور لين تتخرج..فبتصبر لين ما تخلص يمكن الله اييسر امورهم...وبعدين تخاف تحرج حصه بالكلام بدون قصد..فاحسن لها اتم ساكته...
الساعه خمس العصر ..طلعت ام خالد مع ام فيصل وعليا يسلمون على عرب يقربون لهم في الشارجه...وعبدالله وفيصل طلعوا يتحوطون في دبي شوي. اما الشايب هلال راح يقضي كم شغله..والبنات شيخه وحصه وفطوم ونوره ومنى ومنال تيمعن في الحوش ويلسن يسولفن ويخربطن..لين ما اذن المغرب..وحزت ماكانن بينشن يصلن..انفتح الباب مال البيت ودخل منه سعيد شال شنطته وياه..نوره على طول وقف قلبها ورفعت ايدها تغطي بها حلجها...متفاجأه بانه يا الحين..جنها الا طيارته جدمت شوي... سعيد رفع عينه ويوم شاف لمه بنات وايد نزل راسه على طول...ما انتبه انهن بنات عمته...تحسبهن بنات غرب... ترابعن منى ومنال يسلمن على اخوهن وعقبهن فطوم وشويخ..
شيخه: الحمد لله عالسلاااااامه...
سعيد: الله يسلمج يارب شحالكم؟
شيخه: بخير وعافيه والله شحالك انته؟
سعيد: بخير وعافيه ارقص...
فطوم: ههههههههههه لا لا تفضح عمرك وترقص...
سعيد: منو عندكن..؟؟
فطوم: وابوي؟؟ خطيبتك واختها المصون...بنات عمتك هذيلا...
تغيرت ملامح سعيد وعلى طول رفع راسه صوب نوره..كان مستانس من الخاطر...سحب نفس طوييييييييييل وعقب ابتسم ابتسامه شاقه الويه..
سعيد: نواااااااااااااااري....!!!
كان متوله عليها من الخاطر.... ابتسمت له نوره ابتسامه حلللوه..وغمازاتها اللي تخبلبه طلعت كالعاده..
نورة: هلااااااا سعيييييييييد..الحمد لله عالسلامه...
مشى صوبها ولابس كل اللي حواليه...
سعيد: الله يسلمك من الشر يارب...شحالج؟
قال الكلمه الاخيره بصوت واطي مثل الهمس وتعبير ويهه رهييييييييب... كانه قاعد يدلع ياهل..
قفطت نوره وحمر ويهها...
نورة: بخير شحالك انته؟ وشوووو لبنان؟؟؟
سعيد: هههههههههه.زينه... (صد صوب حصه)..شحالج حصه؟؟؟
حصه: بخير الله يعافيك سعيد شحالك؟
سعيد: بخير وعافيه والله...ياحيالله البناااااااااات...روحن روحن صلن...
سوا حركه بايده كانه يروغ الهوش....
فطوم: وانته بعد سير صل...
سعيد: مصلي جمع انا....
فطوم: انزين نوره بعد بتسير تصلي...
سعيد: نوره بتقعد شوي...ذلفي فطووووووووم....
تظاحكن البنات عليه وخلنه بروحه شوي ويا نوره...
سعيد: شحالج غناتي؟؟ قسم بالله تولهت عليج من الخااااااااااطر....
نورة: احم...حتى انا...
ابتسم سعيد...وهو يتامل فويه نوره شوي...
سعيد: منو يابكم؟؟
نورة: ماجيكت الايميل من يومين؟
سعيد: لا والله ماشفته...
نورة: ترا عبدالله وخليفه ردوا من السفر..وهو يايبنا....وعرسه بعد عرس اختك باسبوع او اسبوع ونص جي...
سعيد: والله..؟؟؟؟ ماشاء الله تطورات...عيل وينه هو؟
نورة: طلع هو وفيصل...
سعيد: اهااا... وانتي يايه الشارجه تستقبليني؟؟
نورة: هذا السبب الخفي..السبب الظاهري انه يايين نشتري ونفصل حق عرس عبدالله...
سعيد: خلي عنج...هذا السبب الوحيد اصلا...
نورة: حرااااااااام عليك والله اني احاسب على وصولك من متى تخبر فطيم حتى...
سعيد: مابتخبر حد...
نورة: سعوووووووووود...
سعيد: اول سلمي علي مثل الناس....
نورة: وابوي عليك..سلمت تراني..
سعيد: امحق...شفتي خواتي كيف سلمن عليه؟؟ اللي تلوي واللي تبوس واللي توايه...
نورة: ههههههههه هذيلا خواتك...
سعيد: وانتي حرمتي...يالله وايهيني....
نورة: ههههههههههههههههههه روح عني..والله ماوايهتك... بسير اصلي انا عن هالمنكر..
سعيد: هههههههه ماعليه انزين جان ماطفرتبج عقب العرس...
مشى وياها داخل البيت..
نورة: يعني شو بتسوي..؟؟؟
سعيد: بخليج تسلمين عليه كل ما اسير وارد.. ومب مواااايه يكون فعلمج..سلااااااام غيييييييييييير....
ماتت نوره من الظحك...
نورة: ييييييييييييه...!!!..اشوفك اطييفست يوم سرت لبنان...!!
سعيد: يالله عاد مايخصها لبنان...هالافكار من سنين...
ظحكت نوره وسكتت..ويوم وصلوا الطابق الفوقاني...
سعيد: نواري...
نورة: عنونها...
سعيد: تسلملي هالعيون والله..بتمون لين الجمعه؟؟؟
نورة: ان شاء الله...
سعيد: حلوو...يايبلج هدايا بسيطه بعطيج اياهن...
ابتسمت نوره..
نورة: انا قايلتلك لا تخسر عمرك..
سعيد: ماخسرت عمري انزين....بس قتلج اشياء بسيطه تذكارات من كل مكان يعني..
نورة: مشكوووووووووور سعيد..
سعيد: العفو... برايج سيري صلي انا بدخل حجرتي اتسبح...
نورة: تمااااااام...

----------


## Taka

تفارقوا في الممر دخلت نوره حجره فطوم اللي كانت تصلي..ودخل سعيد حجرته ...
بعد صلاة المغرب رجعن البنات ويلسن في الصاله.. وسعيد رز بويهه وياهن.. بس بعد شوي اتصل بعبدالله يسلم عليه ويشوفه وين..وبعد ماخلص طلع من البيت وسار صوب قوم عبدالله وفيصل.. وقبل مايطلع تلاقى ويا قوم امه يايااات..سلم عليهن وطلع وهن دخلن.... مر الوقت وخذتهم السوالف..بس بعد العشا ..يابت فطوم الكاتلوجات وقعدن كلهن يطالعن ويتناقشن عالموديلات...وبما انهن بيطقمن...تلعوزن وايد عشان يتفقن على موديل ..يعني عليا انسانه متزوجه وماينفعلها اي موديل...وفنفس الوقت البنات ماتنفعلهن موديلات رسمية وايد ماتظهر شبابهن...واخر شي اتفقن على موديل بسيط مش رسمي لكن بدون تكلف كان ناعم جدا ويناسب كل الاعمار...احين ماشي تام غير يحصلن قطعه ناعمه ومناسبه...

الصبح الساعه 8 وعوا البنات كلهن لانهن كانن سهرانات... نشت نوره وتسبحت وصلت الصبح ولبست عباتها والشيله ونزلت تحت...ووقفت عند الباب متردده..شافت في الصاله امها وام فيصل..وعبدالله وسعيد يالسين يتريقون وحصه وعليا يالسات عالكراسي متجهزات للطلعه..
شافتها امها متردده عسب سعيد موجود..هي اصلا ماتمانع لكن تخاف تحصل لها هزبه...بس امها قالت..
ام خالد: تعالي تعالي...لا تستحين.. تعالي تريقي..
استغربت نوره...شو هالتغييييير والتطور..؟!... يالله ..بركه...
دخلت نوره وهي قافطه من عيونها الميفنه...اكيد سعيد يظحك عليها..وفعلا يوم رفعت عينها اطالعه بدون قصد شافت عيونه اطالعها بنظره تظحك.....
نورة: صباح الخير...
وايهت امها وام فيصل..
الكل: صباح النوووور....
نورة: وين خالي فديته...؟
ام فيصل: خالج سار البحر...
نورة: حافظ عليه...
ام خالد: يلسي تريقي عشان تروحن السوق وتخلصن اشغالكن..
نورة: جي انتي مابتسيرين ويانا؟؟
ام خالد: لا بتسير وياكن عليا..انا بظهر ويا عمتج ام فيصل..
نورة: ترتيب...
يلست نوره عدال اخوها عشان تتريق.. وكانت الدلال محطوطه عدال سعيد.. وهي اطالعهن مستحيه تطلب منه يصب لها...بس هو من نفسه قال..
سعيد: تبين حليب.. والا نسكافي؟؟
ابتسمت نوره على طريقه سعيد في الكلام... عاد اونه يتصرف بطبيعيه...
نورة: ابا حليب بس حطلي فيه شووووووويه نسكافي...
سعيد:افا عليج بس...كم نوره عندنا ..؟ من عيوني...
كان يتكلم بصوت واطي محد يسمعه غير نوره وعبدالله... عبدالله عقد حياته ومد ايده وكفخ سعيد علىجتفه...
عبدالله: لا اطيح الميانه وايد....!!
ظحك سعيد وصب لنوره الحليب..
ام خالد: شعندك على ولد خالك..؟!
عبدالله: يااااا ألله تحطم عاد هو يوم انا كفخته هالكفخه... لقطوا لقطوا قطع الغيار ماله ...
سكتت عنه العيوز..طويل لسان ماتروم عليه.... سعيد مسك كووب نوره بكل صبوعه..ومد ايده بالكوب صوبها...اي حركه ممكن تسويها نوره عشان تمسك الكووب شي اكيد 100% انه بتلمس ايد سعيد.. وهو متعمد يسوي هالحركه...ويوم مدت ايدها تاخذ الكوب..سبقها عبدالله اللي انتبه...وخذ الكوب من ايده..
عبدالله: هات هات.... مب علينا هالحركات....مسوينها قبلك...
خذ الكوب وعطاه اخته...الي قفط ويهها وسعيد نقع من الظحك...
سعيد: هههههههههههههههههههه عنلات بليسك واقف فحلجي اشوفك...
ظحك عبدالله..
عبدالله: مابتقص عليه انا....

المهم الجماعه كملوا ريوقهم وطلعوا..وسعيد طلع بعد يقضي كم شغله اهملها في غيابه..
وبعد ساعتين من الدواره في المحلات ..اتفقن كلهن على قطعه ورديه فاتحه...كانت منااااسبه وايد للموديل اللي اختارنه..ويوم خلصن من القطع راحن يدورن نعلان مناسبه للون..وطبعا خذن كلهن نفس الشكل...بس بمقاسات مختلفه...يلسهن عبدالله فمقهى فاظي...واتصل بحمدان..
حمدان: آلوو....
عبدالله: هلا حمدان..وين انتووووا؟؟؟؟ احين الساعه 11....
حمدان: تونا واصلين دبي...انته وين؟
عبدالله: انا في السيتي سنتر ويا البنات...
حمدان: احين بنمر عليكم..اذا كنتوا فوق انزلوا عيوزنا ماتروم عالدري المتحرك...
عبدالله: هههههههه انزين بننزل بعد شوي..انته يوم توصل اتصل..
حمدان: تمام...باي
سكر حمدان ..وسار صوب السيتي... يوم وصل ماطاعت العيوز تنزل..لانه عنود قالت انهم مالهم حاااايه في السيتي سنتر هي بتروح مكان مختلف..قالت لهم ينزلون يسلمون عليهم ويشوفون شو بيسوون احين ويردون..
حمدان: خلاص بنزل انا وانتن تريني..
عنود: لالا بنزل انابعد...
حمدان: ويـــــــــــــن تبــيـــــــــــــن؟؟؟؟؟؟ مالج حايه..
عنود: لي حاايه... بنزل وياك...
حمدان: خراااااطه انتي....
نزل حمدان ويا عنود...ودخلوا السيتي وبعد شوي تلاقوا ويا قوم عبدالله..وبعد السلامات....
عبدالله: احين وين بتسيرون... نحن خلصنا...
عنود: انا ميييره وربيعاتي عطني اسماء مخازن تاجر الفساتين وكتبتهن فورقه....بس عاد ما ادلهن وين...
عليا: اشوف عطيني....
فتشن عنود فشنطتها وطلعت ورقه صغيره وعطتها عليا...
وقعدت عليا ادلي حمدان اماكن المخازن ...وهو يحفظ...وعنود تحفظ وياه..
حمدان: خلاص عيل تمام...
عليا: تراكم كلكم معزومين عالغدا عندنا اليوم..خبر خالوه انزين...
حمدان: بطيع هزرج؟؟
عليا: وابوي؟ حد يرد العزيمه..؟؟ بعدين انتوا اصلامابتخلصون شغلكم قبل الغدا..مستحيل تحصلون فستان مناسب بهالسرعه..
حمدان: همممم..خلاص تمام بنقوولها...
عبدالله: ادل البيت انته؟؟ تعرف تي بروحك..
حمدان قال بحماااااس...
حمدان: نعاااااااااااااام اني ادله... بنيكم اول مانخلص ان شاء الله..
عبدالله: حلوو... عنوودي ماتبيني انا اوديج تنقين الفستان...؟!
وظحك..
عنود: انته الوحيد اللي ماباك تشوفه اصلا.....
عبدالله: افااااااا....ليش؟
عنود: ماشي..تشوفه في ليله العرس بس....
عبدالله: هههههههه انزين... بس ياويلج ان عقيتي الغشوه.... مقلّع وااايد ترا هني....
عنود: لا توصي حريص....اقول عبدالله ممكن طلب...؟
عبدالله: بس طلب..؟؟ آآآآآآآمري...
عنود: مايامر عليك عدووو...احم...أبا حصه...
عبدالله: شو تبينها..؟؟
عنود: اباها تسير وياي....اناماعرف اختار شي بدونها...
نورة: ياويلي عالحب انا...
حصه: هههههههههههه...اخاف امي تعصب...
عبدالله: صدقها امي بتعصب...
عنود: يالله انا قايله لعموووه قبل اني ماعرف اختار شي بلا حصيص....مابتعصب بردها لكم...
عبدالله: هممممممممممم...اوكي...
عنود: حلوووووووو..(وسحبت حصه لعداالها) ...مشكووور والله...
حمدان: احين هذي حايتج اللي نازله عشانها.؟؟؟
عنود: ههههههههههههه هي هذي حايتي...
عليا: خلاص عيل سيروا انتوا..ولا تبطون عالغدا..بنترياكم في البيت...
حمدان: اووكي..يالله جدامي...الله يعيني عليكن...
ظحكن البنات حصه وعنود وطلعن للسياره..وعليا ونوره طلعن مع عبدالله وروحوا البيت...

وبعد ساعتين من الدواره في هالمخازن والتفصفيص في فساتين الاعراس..ماحصلت عنود شي يعيبها..كانت تبا شي غريب .شي ماكد شافوه الناس..اللي شافته لين الحين كله تقليدي.. المهم ياسوا من المحاوله الحين وقرروا يروحون بيت هلال السويدي يتغدون ويرتاحون والعصر بيرجعون للسوق مره ثانيه...حمدان كان متحمس لهاللحظه...مع انه يدري صعب انه يشوفها..الاجان صدفه.. بس ماعليه على الاقل بيكون قريب منها..في بيتها..ويااااسلاااااااااااام بترد العين باجر...متى بييي باجر.؟؟؟؟

----------------------------

----------


## Taka

الجزء السادس والاربعون

وصلوا قوم حمدان بيت هلال السويدي... وتموا مترددين بالنزله ومستحين...لين ما حشرهم حمدان وحصه...ونزلوا... دخلت حصه تشوف اذا فيه حد قاعد في الحوش من البنات وبغا حمدان يكفخها على هالحركه..ويقول في خاطره خليهن في الحوش برااااااااايهن....انتي شو خصج..؟!..
المهم يوم تاكدت من انه محد في الحوش دخلت ودخلوا الباقي وراها دخل حمدان الميلس على طول وحصل هناك الشباب كلهم والشايب وياهم...وسلم عليهم ويلس عندهم..اما حصه وعنود وام سلطان رحبت بهم ام فيصل من عند الباب ووياها عليا...وقربوبهم في الصاله وين كانن يالسات باقي الحريم.. ولان ام فيصل كانت مشغوله بالسوالف مع ام سلطان وام خالد..قالت للبنات يرتبن الغدا في المطعم اللي عدال الميلس للرياييل.. نشت فطيم ونشت نوره معاها بعد مااصرت على شيخه تقعد .. وان نوره مب غريبه... سارن المطبخ وشلت فطيم سماط..(فراش) للاكل وقالت للخدامه تغرف الغدا وقعدت نوره تخلط السلطه وتتبلها.. راحت فطوم تتاكد من نظافة المطعم وترتيبه..وشاله السماط وياها..فجت باب وتسمرت مكانها..واول شي سوته تراجعت..لانها شافت ريال قاعد يصلي في المطعم....وعاطنها ظهره.. لكنها تمت واقفه لانها شكت بالطووول. .بالتسفيره...بالكتوووف.. ياويلي....!!!...حمدان...!!!... ياويلي عليك من متىىىىىىى ماشفتك.. تمت فطيم مبتسمه وواقفه مكانها وخايفه حد يشوفها..بس يالله دام انه يصلي مابيشوفني ولا بينتبه...دخلت تتختـّــل... وفرشت السماط... وطلعت سايره صوب المطبخ...
فطوم: نورووه...نورووووووووه....!!!
نورة: هاااااااااااا..؟!
فطوم: ياويلي...حمدان يصلي في المطعم...
ابتسمت نوره..
نورة: واللــــــــــه..؟!!!..ياحليله ولد عمي.. شافج؟؟
فطوم: لا اقوولج كان يصلي....
نورة: انزين شوفيها عادي سلمي عليه....
فطوم: مارووووم...
نورة: انتي احين بتاخرينا وبتسويلنا سالفه...شلي صينية الماي والعصير يالله وديهن هناك..
فطيم: ليش انتي ماتودينهن؟؟
نورة: انا في ايدي السلطه تشوفيني.. والبشكاره تغرف...رووووحي خلصينا...
فطوم: يووووه...
نورة: تلقينه خلص صلاة وروح وانتي يالسه تتحرقصين هني...
شلت فطوم صينية الماي والعصير والاكواب وراحت... ويوم كانت بتدخل طلع حمدان فويهها...شهقت وتراجعت على ورا واهتزت الصينية في ايدها...وكانت بطيح..لولا ان حمدان مد ايده ومسك الصينية وثبتها بين ايدها لين ما تتوازن...
حمدان: ايه الخبله.....اثقلي شوي مب شايفه ملك الموت انتي جدامج...
فطوم: وانته الصادق...شايفه حمدان..
حمدان: شيخج حمداااااااان...ولا تخليني اجب جيك العصير هذا كله فوق راسج..
ظحكت فطيم وهي تجدم جدام عشان تدخل بشكل جريء خلا حمدان يتراجع على ورا عشان يبتعد...
فطيم: فبيتنا... وتبااجب علي عصير؟؟؟... اهلي بييبون آخرتك..
ابتسم حمدان بسخريه...
حمدان: مع احترامي لاهلج..لكن انا ماعليه من حد..
لبسته فطيم وراحت وحطت الصينية على الطاوله وهو يراقبها...ياسلااام..شو هالرشاقه هاي...ماجنها ظعفت عن آخر مره شفتها؟!... فطيم حطت الصينيه واعتدلت في وقفتها تعدل شيلتها وتتحجب بشكل احسن.. رفعت عيونها العسليه الفاتحه صوبه بشكل خلى قلب حمدان يفقد دقه من دقاااته... بس تمالك نفسه وهو يقول بعدها ماطلعت البنت اللي تربكني... وابتسم لها ابتسامه من ابتساماته اللي تذوب..
وهي اطالعه بشكل كانها كاشفه حركاته ..بسخريه ومن قمه راسه لين ريوله..كانها مش مهتمه...
حمدان: احم...شحالج فطيم...
هزت راسها وهي تجدم عشان تطلع من المطعم..
فطيم: بخير...
يوم يت بتطلع وقف حمدان بينها وبين الباب..وقف فطيم وهي تتنفس بسرعه...وردت على ورا...يوم رفعت عينها لحمدان شافته معقد حياته وعلى ويهه تعبير حييره..
حمدان: فطيم بلاج؟؟
فطيم: ماشي...
حمدان: بلى فيج شي...ليش تتصرفين بهالطريقه مب عوايدج..
عقدت فطيم يديها جدام صدرها..
فطيم: شو هي عوايدي حمدان؟؟
تم حمدان يطالعها بفضول...وعقب قال بتعبير بريييييييء ..
حمدان: انا سويت شي؟؟..سمعتي عني شي؟؟
بغت فطيم تظحك بس مسكت عمرها..
فطيم: انته تحيد عمرك مسوي شي..؟!..
حمدان: لا والله...
فطيم: خلك واثق من نفسك عيل...
عقد حمدان حياته اكثر....
حمدان: فطييييييم...!!..بلاج؟؟
فطيم: ههههههههههههههه...
تم حمدان مستغرب في نفس الوقت اللي دخلت فيه نوره عليهم شاله صحنين سلطه...
نورة: اهلين حمدااااااان...بعدك هني؟
التفت حمدان لنوره..
حمدان: نوروه تعالي.... شو بلاها بنت خالج..؟؟؟
ظحكت نوره واطالعت فطيم..وحبت تغلس عليهم شوي ..هالثنينه ..شو بتقول بس.؟!..هي بقره وهو ثوور.. مب فاهمين على بعض...
نورة: منوو فطووم؟؟... ماشي بس متولهه...
فجت فطوم حلجها وعيونها....وبحلقت فنووره منصدمه من هالخيانه العظمى... وحمدان انصدم بعد وعلى طول بحلق في فطيم يطالعها مستغرب...وفرحان..وتعبير ثاني ماينعرفله شووو... سالها بصوت واطي وهو مب مصدق..
حمدان: صدق؟!!
حطت نوره السلطه عشان تشرد من عيون فطوم اللي تبا تاكلها... وحمدان يطالع في فطوم مب مصدق...ويوم ماردت عليه تساند عالباب وهو مبتسم..
حمدان: ياوييييييييييييييلي... ماتحمل..
غمضت فطوم عيونها ميته غصه ..وطلعت برا المطعم طيرااااااااااااان... نشت نوره تظحك بعد ماحطت السلطه وسارت عند حمدان..
نورة: اقول حمدان.. انا ماقلت انها متولهه عليك انته..!!!
على طول اختفت الابتسامه عن ويهه...واطالعها بعصبيه...
حمدان: ذلفي عن ويهي انتي...مفسده الملذاااااااات....اصلا مبين انها متولهه عليه...
نورة: يازين الثقه...روح روح الميلس عشان نخلص شغلنا...
حمدان: اووكي...
راح حمدان الميلس وهو يفكر هل فطوم صدق متولهه عليه والا مزحه ثقيله من نوره.؟!!.. اما نوره راحت المطبخ وهي تظحك..شافت فطوم تحط الصحون والمغارف بعصبيه.. وويهها معتفس...
نورة: اوف اوف اوف...وينها هذي اللي مالت المطااافي...عندنا حريجه...
فطوم: تدرين انج سخيفه..؟!..
نورة: ههههههههههههههههههههههه...لا..
فطوم: انتي كيف تجرأين وتقوليله هالكلمه عني..؟؟
اطالعتها نوره بمكر...
نورة: ليش صدق انتي متولهه عليه.؟؟!!
ارتبكت فطوم...
فطوم: لا طبعا...
نورة: لاااااااه؟؟...عيل ارتاحي لاني فشلته وقلت له انتي متولهه صدق بس مب عليه هوو...
اطالعتها فطوم بفظول وبردت ظيجتها شوي..
فطوم: وشو قال؟
نورة: انحبط مسكين بعد شو بيقول...
بربشت فطوم بعيونها...
فطوم: انحبط؟؟؟
نورة: هي زعل وحليله...
التفتت فطوم عنها وهي سرحانه... مب عارفه ليش تحس بالظيج بانه حمدان منحبط وزعلان لاي سبب كان... ونوره تراقب وتبتسم..
نورة: ياويييييييلي انا عاللي ما ايووزلهم زعل بعض الناس..!!!
فطوم: قسم بالله يبالج ظرب..سيري شلي ويا البشكاره صينية العيش..
ظحكت نوره وسارت تساعد الخدامه.. وبعد ماخلصوا كل شي دخلت فطوم البيت ..وسارت نورة دقت باب الميلس.. وطلع لها سعيد...اول ماشافها ابتسم..
سعيد: هلا وغلااا....آمري..
ابتسمت نوره..
نورة: مايامر عليك عدوو...غدا..
سعيد: ان شاء الله بقولهم احين...
نورة: تمام...باي..

العصر ردوا الجماعه اشتلوا عشان يسيرون السوق... عليا ونوره وحصه وعنود..مودنهن عبدالله.. وحمدان طلع مع سعيد... اول شي راحن المشغل اللي تعرفه عليا وخذوا مقاساتهن والقطع عشان يفصلون لهن الفساتين وبعدين قاموا يدورون على باقي المخازن لتاجير الفساتين...عشان عنود.. وكل ماينزلن مكان مايخلن عبدالله ينزل...عشان بس مايشوف الفستان... لين ماشافت عنود فستان دش مزاجها على طوووووووووول...وكان فعلا رووعه وحركته حللوه...وشي طبيعي انه مدخل معاه تدرجات لالوان ثانيه...وبعد الاتفاق على كل الترتيبات والقياسات ردوا البيت حوالي 7 المغرب.. واول ماوصلوا اتصلوا بحمدان عشان يرجع البيت لانهم على طوول بيردون العين مابيتريوون..حتى انهم رفضوا بادب العشااا...لانه ماشي وقت وهم تعبانين... على هالحال ردوا حمدان وعنود وامهم ام سلطان العين ...

المساا نص الليل ..كانن البنات متيمعات في الصاله اللي فوق...يشوفن التلفزيون ويخربطن... مر عليهن سعيد وعبدالله... وحصلن هزبه صغيره من سعيد..عقبها ترابعن كل وحده حجرتها ترقد عن يطلع مره ثانيه بالعقال...
بالجمعه الصبح نوره طفرت بعبدالله..الا تودووونا البحر... واليوم اخر يوم اجازه عندي انا وفطيم...خلونا نستمتع... وسوت لهم مناحه...لين ما عورتهم روسهم وودوهن عبدالله وسعيد مع البنات كلهن اللي في البيت حتى عليا راحت..ماعدى العيايز... ويلسوا عالبحر لين الضحى وردوا.... وبعد صلاة الجمعه تغدوا.. وجهزت فطيم شنطتها واغراضها... وسارت لابوها تمد ايدها...
فطوم: ايييييييدك عالمصروف يابو فيصل...

----------


## Taka

خش بو فيصل ايده فمخباه وطلع البوك... وعطا فطيم مصروفها...
بو فيصل: هالله الله بالعقل عاد... لا اطفرين بعمتج...
فطوم: ولا يهمك بنتك حررررررمه متسنعه...
بوفيصل: والنعم فيج ..بس عاد ركزي بدراستج...
كانت فطوم عنده في حجرته وامها تصلي... يلست عداله..
فطوم: ابوويه..اذا ياني معرس...بتردونه صح..
بوفيصل: وابوي عليج شو هالرمسات بعد.؟!..
فطوم: ابوويه..دخييلك.. ماريد اعرس الا يوم اتخرج...انا بعدني صغيره ...ومب لانه شويخ بتعرس احين بتروحون تيوزوني اناوراها على طول...
بوفيصل: انتي ركزي بدراستج ولا عليج من سوالف العرس...
فطوم: انا بركز فدراستي وانتوا ركزوا بانكم تردون كل المعاريس...ماريد اعرس انزين ابويه؟؟
ظحك عليها ابوها...
بوفيصل: يابنتي يوم ايي النصيب محد يروم يرده...
فطوم: ابوويه كلامك مايطمن....شكلكم الا بتقربون باي حد عشان تفتكون مني...
بوفيصل: افاااا يابنتي..احين انا ابا الفكه منج؟؟ لا والله ماكان ...انا ابالج ريال زين يصونج..وانا ادري انج بعدج صغيره..بس انتي وكلي ربج...لاتحاتين هالسوالف وخلج في دراستج..واذا كنتي خايفه اني اقرب بحد بدون مااشاورج اول اطمني انا ريال فاهم الدين ..ومابغصبج على شي ماتبغينه...سمعتي؟
ابتسمت فطيم.. وهوت على راس ابوووها تبووسه..
فطيم: فديتك يابووويه الله لايحرمني منك يارب...

بعدها طلعوا هل العين شالين معاهم فطوم اللي تمت ساكته وقافطه من وجود عبدالله...تتخيل كيف الحين البيت بيكون يوم عبدالله فيه..؟؟؟ يالله ماعليه هو لاهي عنها بعرب ثانييين مابيهتم ...في الطريج مسك عبدالله تيلفونه واتصل بخليفه... وهو متوله عليه بانه من يومين ماشافه...مب متعود انه يتفارق عنه يوم على بعضه..
خليفه: مررررررحبا...
عبدالله: هلااا والله خلوووووووووف...
حصه من سمعت طاري فزت..بس تظاهرت بالهدوء.. لكن نوره اللي كاانت يالسه عدالها حست بها.. واطالعتها بطرف عينها وطنشت الموضوع..
خليفه: هلا عبدالله...شحالك؟؟
عبدالله: بخير والله انته شو علومك؟؟؟
خليفه: علووم الخير...رديت العين؟
عبدالله: احين في نص الدرب.. وانته وين؟؟
خليفه: انا الله يسلمك فبوظبي...
عبدالله: هاااااا..؟؟؟ بوظبي شو تسوي؟
خليفه: ساير الله يسلمك ادورلي سياره..
عبدالله: آآآآآآآآخ يالخاين...منو ساير وياك؟
خليفه: ارووحي...
عبدالله: حصلت سياره عاد...
خليفه: والله انا حصلت وحده فنانه..لكن قلت بحوط بعدني بشوف...
عبدالله: شو بتاخذ؟؟
خليفه: مورسيدس كوبي....
عبدالله: هذي ماتنفع في البر...
خليفه: ومنو قالك اني بكسر سيارتي في البر...تسد سيارتك وسياره حمدان وحميد..
عبدالله: همممممممممم اذا خذت الكوبي بخذهاعنك في العرس... كاشخه..
خليفه: ههههههههه روح لاه مابعطيك اياها...
عبدالله: ههههههه اشوفك تغيرت علي يالهرم من ينا الامارات...
خليفه: قبل مجبوور اعاملك زين واجابل ويهك شو اسوي بعد...؟!..الحين لا خلاص افراااااااااااج...
عبدالله: آآآآآه يالنذل....احين تقول هالرمسه ماعليك انزين...
خليفه: هههههههههههههه اذا كنت ثور صدق هالرمسه..والا تعرف انته اني اسولف عليك.. ياخي مليت ارووحي والله وانته مودي اهلك.. قلت بروح ادورلي سياره...
عبدالله: هممممممممممم ماعليه ...انته بترد اليوم؟
خليفه: هي برد ببات في العين ان شاء الله..
عبدالله: حلوو..اتصلبي يوم بتوصل...
خليفه: تــم...
عبدالله: يالله برايك..فمان الله...
سكر عبدالله عن خليفه...
ام خالد: خليفه ساير يدورله سياره ؟؟؟
عبدالله: هييي والله..ساير بوظبي..
ام خالد: جي سيارته الستيشن زينه..
عبدالله: مال اول..بيبيعها وبياخذ كوبي يقول..
نورة: والله؟؟؟ كاااااااااااااااااشخه الكوبي...
عبدالله: هي..وعلى شو انتي مستانسه مابتركبينها...
نورة: يمكن اركبها في المستقبل مع "حرمه" خليفه شو دراك بعد...
وتناقعوا نوره وعبدالله من الظحك بصوت عالي...والكل يطالعهم باستغراب...ويوم سالوهم ماطاعوا يرمسون... وحصه محتااااره وشاكه في الموضوع...شو سالفتها هذي حرمه خليفه اللي كل مايطرونها يتناقعون من الظحك...؟!....السالفه فيها انّ...
وصلوا البيت وكل حد سار حجرته يرتاح شوي.. ورجعت فطوم تفرغ اغراضها في الغرفه وهي تحس وبشكل غريب جدا انها رجعت بيتها...كانه هذا بيتها مب بيت ابوها اللي في الشارجه..!!...حتى مابغت ترتاح..على طول خلصت ترتيب وطلعت للصاله..وحصلت الشايب يالس هناك مع عيوزه يتقهويوون...
فطوم: السسسسلام عليكم...
بو خالد وام خالد: وعليكم السلام والرحمه..
فطوم: شحالك عمي؟؟ عساك طيب؟
بو خالد: بخير بنتي شحالج انتي وشحال هلج كلهم؟؟
فطوم: بخيير ويسلمون عليك عمي..
ام خالد: يبناها ويانا بنت هلال خلاص استوت بنتها مانصبر عنها...
فطوم: هههههههه فديتج عمووه والله تصدقين اني يوم رديت هني احس بالراحه جني رديت بيتي..
ام خالد: تراااه بيتج امااايه...
فطوم: تسلميين عمووه.. عيل وين البنات مانزلن؟
ام خالد: لا وصلن وانزربن في حجرهن..يمكن تعبانات ويرتاحن...
فطوم: يمكن..
نشت فطوم وسارت المطبخ وهي تحس باليووع فجاه.. بطلت الثلاجه حصلت كيكه كاكاو..ماعرفت منو مسونها.؟!..اكيد حصه هذي ام الكيك ..قطعت لها قطعه وحطتها في صحن مع شوكه ..وغرشة بيبسي..والجو كان فنان العصر قراب المغرب في العين....براااااااااد والجو مغيم...قعدت برا عالشرفه ..تشرب بيبسي اكثر عن ما تاكل كيك...وتتامل كل شي حواليها..بس يوم شافت سياره حمدان تدخل البوابه بغت تشرق بالبيبسي وتمت تسعل.. نزل حمدان وسمع المساعل..عقد حياته..ماعرف من وين ياي الصوت...ركب الدري وصد عاليمين...شاف فطوم موخيه تسعل وهي يالسه على طاوله البلكونه... على طول راح صووبها...
حمدان: حلال حلال.....( ورفع ايده فوق) ...ادحج؟؟؟
زاغت فطوم...يسويها... حاولت تتمالك السعله شوي ..وتحنحن..
فطوم: احممممممم... لا دخيلك بتكسرلي العمود الفقري..
وردت تسعل مره ثانيه...
قعد يراقبها وهي كاسره خاطره تحاول تتمالك السعله وتخففها... مهما يغلس على فطيم ماتهون عليه يشوفها تتويع او تتلعوز باي شي...ويوم خازت عنها الشرقه...يلست مرتاحه...وعيونها كله دمووع...ابتسم حمدان بعفويه وهو يطالعها...
حمدان: متى وصلتوا؟؟
فطيم: قبل شوي...وانته مممره توقت لنا....؟
رفع حمدان حواجبه وانقهر.خقاقه بعد استوت..!!!.... مد ايده وكسر غصن صغير طري ومتروس ورق من الشيره اللي عدال البلكونه...وقعد يكفخ فطوم على راسها وجتفها بهالغصن...طبعا هو مايعور بس يلعوز...
فطيم: ايييييييييييه...؟!.. طالع..!!..لا تظرب يالطويل...
حمدان: ايه فعينج...يكون فعلمج الشيخه فاطمه الطويله..ان عمي متصللي وطالبني مخصوص... والا مب ياي عشان سواد عيونج...تفهمين؟؟
فطوم: انا عيوني مب سوود...
قال حمدان بمكر... وفر الغصن بعيد..وتساند بايده على الطاوله..
حمدان: وكأني انا مالاحظت هالشي يعني.؟!.. ادريبهن مب سود...
قفطت فطوم وسكتت.. مد حمدان ايده وخذ الشوكه اللي في الصحن وكل من الكيكه...ويوم اطعمها عيبته وشل الصحن بكبره.. وصد عنها بيدخل داخل البيت...
فطوم: ايييييييييه مالتي هذي....
حمدان: الحين استوت مالتي... بعدين مب زين لج الكيك بتمتنين...
فطوم: والله مايخصك....
حمدان: جــــــــــــب...
دخل عنها البيت عند عمه وهو يبتسم وياكل كيك.. ويدري انها تسبه من ورا ظهره.. سلم على عمه وحرمته ويلس..وقعد يسولف وياه وبو خالد عطى حمدان اوراق لابوه..تخص فيلا جديمه يبا يهشها ويبني بدالها فلل صغيره وياجرها..ويبا يسلم المشروع لشركه اخووه...وبعد مافهمت حمدان كل السالفه وخلص مناقشات ويا عمه..شل الاوراق وطلع براا..وعلى طول التفت لفطوم اللي كانت سرحانه..مسانده راسها على ايدها وتراقب نحله تحوط...كان شكلها وايد حلوو..ومبيضه ..والشمس عاشيه عيونها ومخلتنها تنعسهن غصب..والرموش طوال وواضحااات...والشفايف ورديه...شياها حلوت مره وحده؟؟؟؟!!!.. استغل حمدان فرصه انها سرحانه وقعد يراقبها شوي...يحفظ هالشكل الهادي والرزين والحلووو في باله...عشان اذا شافها معصبه وقشرااااا ومكشره عن انيابها بسبب غلاسته عليها.. يتذكر شكلها الحلو هذا ...ويوم شبع من الشوف...مشى صوبها وعلى ويهه ابتسامه هادية...وهي ما انتبهت له...
حمدان: احمممممممم احم احم...
نقزت فطيم واطالعت صوبه..وعدلت قعدتها وحجابها.. سحب حمدان الكرسي المجابل ويلس عليه وحط الاوراق عالطاوله..
حمدان: هااا فطيم...!!... اللي ماخذ بالج يتهنى به...
وابتسم بثقه..وبغت تكفخه بغرشه البيبسي... يعرف زين انها كانت تفكر فيه ...سكتت عنه..
حمدان: فطيم.. احم...اسالج شي اجاوبيني بصراحه...
فطوم: ..................بفكر...
حمدان: هممم... صدق اللي قالته نوره امس..؟؟؟
عرفت فطوم على طول شو يقصد وحمر ويهها...
فطوم: شو قالت نوروه امس؟؟
حمدان: انج متولهه...
فطوم: على منوو..؟؟
برطم حمدان...
حمدان: ماعرف... انتي قولي...
فطوم: اوكي بقولك....الصدق الصدق..؟!
حمدان: اكيييد...
فطوم: الصراحه..تولهت على هالبيت...وعلى حياتي في هالبيت...واهل هالبيت...
حط حمدان فخاطره... فطيم مطلعتنه من الحسبه..يعني مب متولهه عليه....!!
فطيم: بلاك..؟!
ولانه صريح قال..
حمدان: ماشي بس اشوفج اممره طلعتيني من الحسبه...!!!
ابتسمت فطوم ومسكت غرشتها وقامت وهي تقول...
فطيم: انا قلت...اهل هالبيت..مب اللي ساكنين هالبيت...واللي عرفته من ييت وسكنت هني....انك من اهل هالبيت غصب طيب ياحمدان...!.. يعني انا ماطلعتك من الحسبه... تشاو
ظحكت ودخلت البيت...وتم حمدان مبهت مكانه..يفكر بكلامها....وشوي شوي شقت الابتسامه الحلج.. ياسلاااااااااااام يعني الكلام اللي انقال امس صدق..فطيم متولهه عليه...طبعا هو من بين امور ثانيه...لكن المهم تولهت عليه...آآآآآآآآه ياعمري عليها.. مسك اوراقه ونش وركب سيارته وروح .... وكلام فطيم يدور في باله ..والابتسامه مافارقت ويهه...

------------------------------------

----------


## Taka

الجزء السابع والاربعون


بدى الكورس الثاني ..وردن نوره وفطوم للدوام وهن لايعه جبودهن من اول يوم... كلهن كانت دواماتهن خايسه.. نوره اخر كورس لها وماخذه خمس مساقات..تاخذ اربعه منهن السبت والاثنين.. ودوامها لين الساعه خمس العصر... ومساق واحد تاخذه الاحد والثلاثاء بعد الغدا يكون موعده...
اما فطيم بما انها عدت الانجليزي.. استوى عندها بريك يومين في الاسبوع..وبريك طويل..وهذا اللي كان قاهرنها....
حمدان بعد بدا دوامه في التقنية... وكان كالعاده صباحي... واستمر في الشغل مسائي... واستوى ماعنده وقت وايد يفظى فيه...بالتالي سيراته لبيت عمه قلت.. وشوقه للسوالف مع فطيم يزيد..
عبدالله قدم على وظيفه في مستشفى توام..وطبعا عينوووه..دكتور متخصص في قسم الاشعة... وبدا دوامه وهو وايد مستانس...كان الدوام حلووو..بالنسبه له على الاقل.. وكونه مواطن كان يلفت الانتباه وايد بسبب تمسكه بسفرته وكندورته ..لانهم الكل نصحوه انه يلبس بنطلون وقميص عشان يتاقلم مع الاجواء والدكاتره لكنه رفض.. وتم على سفرته وكندورته...ويلبس فوقها اللاب كوت... ووين مايمشي في المستشفى يحس بنظرات فضوليه تبصبص له.. صغير ودكتور ومواطن.؟؟؟ ما تستوي وايد في العين...!!.. وفوق هذا كان يعيش فتره ترقب حلللوه..بسبب تجهيزات عرسه اللي كانت مثل مايقولون شغااله على قدم وساق...

خليفه بعد قدم اوراقه في الاتصالات... وكونه شهادته امتياز في انظمة الكمبيوتر والشبكات وشهاده امريكية بعد..كان مكسب كبير وطبيعي يوظفونه.. واشتغل في قسم الانترنيت...وكانت شغلته حيويه وايد وحلوه.. مب شغله مكاتب... واحلى شي في الموضوع..انه يوميا (تقريبا) يشوف حصه وهي داخله المبنى وطالعه منه... وكم مره سلم عليها ..بس يوم يتاكد انه محد موجود عشان مايبغيلها الرمسه..لانه محد يعرف انه ولد عمها.. وكان يحس بعد انها ترتبك من تشوفه حتى المشي ماتعرف تمشي.. وبما انه شديد الملاحظه..لاحظ بعد انها تتهرب تطالع صوبه..لكن خليفه قرر يغير كل شي في حياته.. علاقاته...تحفظه الزايد...شخصيته..حتى سيارته غيرها وخذ الكوبي الفضية اللي شافها في بوظبي.... وحصه بنت عمه..وهو احق بها من الغير.. وقرر انه ياخذها لو شو ما استوا...غصب طيب..حصه بتكون له... مب على كيفها..

حصه... كانت مب في حاله... عندها تضارب بالمشاعر.. من رد خليفه من السفر وهي تحس انها تخون ذكرى سيف بمشاعرها... اهتمامها بكل تصرفات خليفه يزيد يوم عن يووم...وهي تكره شعورها هذا...ماتبا تحس تجاهه باي شي...ما تبا تتعلق بامل يورطها في النهاية...يكفي انها تاملت فيه من قبل وخذلها... انا شو سويت به خليفه هذا..؟؟ ليش يعاملني بكل اهتمام..نظراته لي تفظح اللي في خاطره ...بس اخر شي يحبطني.. !!!.. ..ليش؟؟.. والقهر انه اشتغل في نفس المكان اللي تشتغل هي فيه...وكل ما تشوف سيارته تحس بريولها بتخذلها..كم مره مسكت نفسها عن تركظ عشان بس تشرد عنه...واللي يزيد الطين بله..راشد هذا.. لمح لها مره انه شافها تسلم على واحد اسمه خليفه... كانه ناقد عليها هالشي... وسالها اذا كانت تعرفه... لكن هي من عصبيتها قالت له مايخصك وراحت عنه..وبالتالي تعمقت شكوكه فيها..لو قالت له ولد عمي وانهت الموضوع كان بيسكت وبينطم... اما الحين كل ماتشوفه يطالعها بنظرات غريبه ... هاللي ناقصني انا ترا...!! مب ساد خليفه ونظراته طالع لي راشد بعد...اففف....!!!


كانت حصه توها نازله للصاله يوم شافت خليفه تدخل البوابه..على طول توترت.. ودخلت الصاله.. حصلت هناك عبدالله وام خالد ونوره ومحتشرين..
حصه: السلام عليكم...
ردوا عليها السلام في نفس الوقت اللي نش فيه عبدالله يوم سمع صوت سياره ووايج من الدريشه... يلست حصه عدال امها.. وهي تتوقع شو بيقول عبدالله بعد شوي...وفعلا..
عبدالله: تحجبن...خليفه ياي..
ابتسمت حصه يوم صحت توقعاتها وتحجبت.. ونوره فسرت ابتسامتها شي ثاني.. وتحجبت هي الثانيه بعد..
ام خالد: ياااااامرحبابه... خله يقرب عندنا..
عبدالله: بيدش اروحه..
وبعد شوي...
خليفه: هووووووووووود..
عبدالله: اقــــــــرب ولد عمي.. يامرحبااا الساع..
دخل خليفه الصاله وهو يدور بعيونه عالموجودين ..ويوم وصلت عينه لعين حصه بسرعه كسر عينه والتفت لعبدالله...
خليفه: السلام عليكم...
ردوا السلام عليه.. توايهوا الشباب ويلسوا عدال بعض تت عالارض.. وحصه عالكرسي عدال امها اللي يالسها بعد عالارض.. ونوره في كرسي حمدان المفضل قاعده اطالع التلفزيون.. بس لو يا حمدان هالوقت بيجحوتها عن الكرسي وبيقعد مكانه..لكن هوغايب عشان جي متفيزره الحبيبه براحه...
خليفه: شحالج عموووه؟
ام خالد: بخييييير ابويه شحالك انته وشحال هلك؟
خليفه: بخير وعافيه... شحااااالكن يابناااااات..؟!
سكتت حصه...ونوره تولت الرد...
نورة: منييح ابن عمّي....كيفاااك انتاااه وكيف الشغل معاااااااك؟؟؟؟
رفع خليفه حاجب ونزل حاجب ثاني..ويطالعها باستنكار ويبتسم... ومثل ماقلت خليفه متغير ... وقرر انه يتخلى عن هالتحفظ اللي مبعدنه عن معظم الاهل..خصوصا بنات عمه... ونوره كثر السوالف وياها الفتره الاخيره لانه يحس وعرف من ملاحظاتها الفظيعه اللي تعقها بويهه احيانا انها تدري بمشاعره صوب اختها... ويحس انها بتساعده في اللي يبا يوصله...
خليفه: مابرد عليج يوم انج حايسه هاللسان الطويل...
نورة: ههههههههه كلكم حاطين علساني مادري ليش...
ام خالد: اميييه حصه..صبي لولد عمج جاهي...
نزلت حصه بتصب له...
خليفه: لالالالا عمووه ..مشكوره مابغي...
بس حصه لبسته وصبت له كوب جاهي.. وهو يراقب..وعبدالله يراقب بعد.. ونوره لاهيه بالتلفزيون...مدت حصه ايدها بالكوب.. وعلى ويهها نظره هاديه ..وناعمه.. كان خليفه مشغول بويهها يطالعه.. وطولت حصه وهي ماده ايدها بالكوب لخليفه..وهو مب منتبه...لولا انه حس بركبه عبدالله ادز ريله شوي شوي وتنبهه..مسك الكوب عنها..
خليفه: مااابردج بنت حمد..
وابتسم لها... ومره ثانيه كالعاده تحرك الاضطراب المعوي في بطن حصه بسبب هالابتسامه...وردت قعدت مكانها.. وخليفه من طرف عينه انتبه لعبدالله وهو ينزل راسه وكاتم ابتسامه.... كل هالامور تصير في لحظات بسيطه.. لكنها تركز في البال... ردت ام خالد اللي لاهيه عن هالامور كلها للموضوع اللي كانوا يرمسون فيه قبل ما يدخل خليفه عليهم...
ام خالد: احين شو قلت ابويه.. نسير وياك والا ويا الدريول..؟!
عبدالله: والله مادري امايه.. انا ما اريد ابات وانتوا تبون تباتون...
خليفه: وين بتسيرون؟
عبدالله: تطري عرس بنت خالي بعد ثلاث ايام.. بتسير؟
خليفه: تبا الصدق اتصلبي سعيد وعزمني... بس ماظني اسير...شو يسيرني؟؟
عبدالله: وليش ماتسير؟؟ تعال وياي انته وحمدان ...
خليفه: حمدان قايلي انه بيسير عشان يجامل سعيد...بس انا مافيني..
عبدالله: افاااااااا..حمدان يطلع احسن عنك؟؟؟
خليفه: حمدان اقرب لسعيد مني انا.... انته ود هلك العرس لا تخليهن يسيرن ويا الدريول...!!
عبدالله: بشوف حسب دوامي في المستشفى... ولو اني ماريد ابات الصراحه..ابا احظر العرس وارد العين على طول...
ام خالد: بنشوف يمكن نرد وياك بعد..
نطت نووره..
نورة: لاااااااه..شووووووه...؟!.. اسمينا بنبااااااااااات هناك مب راده نص الليل هني العين..
عبدالله: ليش بعد تباتين..؟؟؟
نورة: مافيني اكون تعبانه وحالتي حاله توني طالعه من عرس وامسك خط؟؟؟
خليفه: هههههههه اسمع..امسك خط اون.... !!..اللي يقول انتي اللي بتسوقين بنت عمي..
نورة: المهم اني في الخط في السياره وتعب...لالالالالالالا..تبون تردون ردوا برايكم انا ببات وبرد ويا فطيم ويا سعيد...!!
ام خالد: بس بس....بس.... قطعيها الرمسه..!!
عبدالله: بترد ويا سعيد اون... اقول نوره...ادلينه درام الهير وين.؟؟ والا ادليج..؟!
نورة: عيل ماااااااااشي...نبااااااات..ماتردوني هني نص الليل..مابا...تعب امايه والله... حد يمسك خط نص الليل.؟!! نسير نسويلنا حادث والا شي...لا سمح الله يعني...
ام خالد: شوف هالبنت كيف تفاول علينا حسبي الله على بليسج.... بقوم اصلي العشا انا احسلي عن خريطج..
نشت ام خالد ودخلت حجرتها.. ونوره تظحك عليها عقب ماطفرتبها..
خليفه: انزين ليش عمي ما يوديكن..؟؟
عبدالله: ابويه بيكون قبل العرس بيوم في بوظبي.. ومن هناك بيسير الشارجه مابيمر العين..
خليفه: انزين انته ودهن.. ورد عقب العرس العين..وفي الرده هو بيردهن وياه...
عبدالله: همممممممم فكره...بقوله بعدني بشوفه اذا بيطيع...
حصه: نوره وين فطيم..؟؟؟
التفت لها خليفه اللي ماصدق انها نطقت اخيرا..من الصبح يترياها ترمس وهي ساكته...واخر شي يوم رمست سالت عن حد ثاني..؟!!!.. مب جنه قــــــــــــهـــــــــــــر..!!!!!....
نورة: فطوم فحجرتها تدرس عليها امتحان سعي باجر...
ردت حصه تسكت..ورد عبدالله على الموضوع نفسه..
عبدالله: انزين خلوف تعال.. احظر العرس ويانا ياخي والله بنستانس...
خليفه: هممممممممم بشوف...
عبدالله: لا ما بتشوف...انته يوم تقول جي معناته رافض...خلوف عااد...!! ..
خليفه: عبوود والله احس شكلي رزه... تخيل حد يسالني شو تقرب للعروس والا المعرس اقولهم ماشي..انا ولد عم ولد عمة العروس.....!!!!!
ظحكت حصه على كلام خليفه غصبن عنها... وخصوصا الطريقه اللي قالها فيها...
نورة: واااااااااااال مطولها ههههههههه صدق شكلها مالها خص هالقرابه ههههههههاي..
عبدالله: نوروه انطمي...انا اشجعه وانتي تحبطينه..
خليفه: صدقها ياخي....مالها خص صدق...
عبدالله: عيل حمدان تراه نفس الشي..
خليفه: ههههه صح..بس زياده عليه انه ربيع اخو العرووس واااااايد....
تنهدت نوره وابتسمت وهي تقول في خاطرها فديت اخو العروس "الصغير" انا...
عبدالله: ياخي جاااااااامله عشان يجاملك فعرسك...بلاك جي بليد...!!
خليفه: اجامله فعرسه مب في عرس اخته...!!
التفتت نوره يوم طروا عرس سعيد..اللي هو عرسها..وبدون قصد ظحكت وقالت لخليفه...
نورة: سعيد وحرمته مابيعرسون الا يوم حظرت جنابك تعرس...يعني سعيد بيجاملك فعرسك قبل ما انته اجامله فعرسه ان شاء الله....
التفتوا كلهم صوبها وهم بعدهم مب مستوعبين الملاحظه المازحه هذي..
خليفه: ليش يعني...
نورة: لاني انا ما بعرس الا يوم تعرس انته...وحرمتك...
خليفه: الود ودي باجر انا...بس اخاف اتريين وايد يانوره...

ظحك عبدالله على التعليق وسكت.. خليفه لا اراديا انتقلت عينه لحصه.. اللي كانت اطالع اختها بنظره غريبه...وحس بخوف..بانها الحين بتعرف انها المقصوده لا محاله...!! وتم يراقبها من طرف عيونه..
حصه شكت بالسالفه...نوره وايد تدخل بعرس خليفه وخصوصا حرمه خليفه...شو خصها؟؟؟...وليش كلهم يتظاحكون يوم يطرونها...؟!...وليش انا بالذات اللي ما افهم النكته وما اعرف على شويظحكون.؟؟؟... والله اني غبيه وعلى نياتي... مافهمت اللي يدور حواليه لاني انا المقصوده...!!!..معقووووله..؟!.. التفتت نظراتها لا اراديه واشتبكت بعيون خليفه.. وتاكدت ان هي المقصوده....نظرته كلها خوف وامل وترقّـب ..!!...شو يتريا يعني؟؟ اقوله هي موافقه..؟!...حست حصه بظيج فصدرها ...وقامت عن الكرسي والكل يطالعها..
نورة: وين بتسيرين؟
حصه: بسير حجرتي ...
مشت حصه وطلعت من الصاله وركبت لحجرتها.. واول ماطلعت من الصاله التفت خليفه وهو معقد حياته صوب عبدالله...
خليفه: والله انها عرفت....
عبدالله: عرفت شوو؟؟
خليفه: عرفت اني اباها هي تكون حرمتي...انا متاكد...
عبدالله: انزين برايها خلها تعرف...
هز خليفه راسه...

----------


## Taka

خليفه: انا ماريدها تعرف بهالطريقه...كنت مخطط لشي ثاني لكن انتوا الثنينه ماتحفظون لسانكم عنها شوي..
نورة: احم... انا اعرف اختي.. الحين هي انصدمت.. وبترفض كرد مبدئي بسبب ظروفها والمرحوم سيف..لكن يوم بتفكر اكثر بالسالفه بترد توافق...يعني لين بعد عرس عبدالله بتكون مقتنعه ..وعقب تعال واخطبها..بس..
خليفه: وايد مسهله الامور انتي....
نورة: لا...انته اللي تصعب الامور... لا تحاتي كل اللي قلت لك عليه بيصير ان شاء الله...
تم خليفه متوتر.... يخاف الرفض مايكون مبدئي...ويكون قاطع..
خليفه: مابتسيرين تشوفينها..؟؟
نورة: لا..بخليها اجلب الفكره فراسها...
عبدالله: انته احين طب هالسالفه عنك خلنا نسير...
خليفه: وين نذلف بعد..؟!
عبدالله: قبل ما تي انته متصلبي الرميثي عازمنا عالعشا..امبوني بخطف عليك بس انته يييت قبل.. نسير...
خليفه: اوووه..مافيني على مجابلهم...
عبدالله: عيل على شوو فيك...؟؟؟ تبا تروح حجرتك وتصك على عمرك شرا البنات...
خليفه: احسن لي والله تصدق..؟!..
عبدالله: قم قم....قــــــــــــــــم لا اعطيك بهالكوب...وابوي عليك انا...
خليفه: قسم بالله محد متفيج غيرك انته وحمدان في هالدنيا...
نش خليفه مع عبدالله وطلعوا بسياره خليفه الكوبي... وفي السياره.. قال عبدالله بعصبيه...
عبدالله: شحالها اختك..؟!...
التفت خليفه مستغرب..
خليفه: عنود..؟!.. ليش ماتعرف حالها انته؟؟
عبدالله: خيبه شو مستوي عليها..؟!!!!...
خليفه: هههههه اقصد ليش ما تتصلبها انته وتسالها عن حالها...
عبدالله: ثرها طايعه هي..؟؟؟ من حددنا موعد العرس وهي مانعه عني الشووفه.. ومن اخر الاسبوع اللي طاف وهي مانعه الرمسه عالتيلفون بعد..اون شووو.؟!.. عشان تتوله عليه...عنلاااااااااتها زاد...
خليفه: ههههههههههههههههه تستاهل والله....حررررررمه...
عبدالله: مالت عليك انته واختك انزين...!!... المهم شحالها..؟!
خليفه: هههه تشقح...بخير...ذابحه امي كل اسبوع طايره دبي عسب الفستان والبروفات في الصالون..!!..وهالخرابيط..
عبدالله: ياسلااااااااااااام ياخلوف...باقي اسبوع واربع ايام بالضبط عن عرسي....وناسه..!!
خليفه: ههههههه الله يكمل عليك...وين بتسير عقب العرس.؟ والا مابتسير مكان؟ ..
عبدالله: بوديها ماليزيا...ان شاء الله..
خليفه: حلوه عاد هالوقت من السنه؟؟..
عبدالله: الله اعلم...لكن بسير هناك في كل الحالاات..خاطري اشوفها..بس لاتخبر عنووودي بهالسالفه...
خليفه: انزين يابوك... مابخبر عنوودك.

حصه في الغرفه قافله على نفسها...ومنسدحه عالشبريه...تفكر بكل المواقف اللي مرت بها مع خليفه وبين لها انه يباها..ولو بشكل طفيف...بس اللي قهرها ..عبدالله ونوره شو دراهم..؟!.. معقوله يكون مخبرنهم..؟؟..اوكي عبدالله ربيعه وطبيعي يعرف..لكن نورووه شو دراها...؟؟!!.. يوووه..هذي نوره تعرف بالسوالف من كثر ما تراقب ما تحتاي حد يقولها شي...ياربي...شو اسوي..؟!!..بشووو افكر..؟؟؟؟ طول عمري كنت اتوقع خليفه ياخذني...لكن الوضع تغير الحين..لاني تزوجت من شخص ثاني..وترملت...مب المفروض اصوون ذكراه واتم عليها..؟؟؟ مب المفروض اني ما افكر حتى بشخص ثاني؟!... عيل ليش احس اني متقبله الفكره..؟!..نشت ويابت الصندوق الصغير اللي حاطه فيه كل ذكريات سيف... وفتحته..طلعت الصوره منه وحطتها جدامها...وقعدت اطالع في ويهه الحبيب...شوي وعيونها انترست كلها دموع..
حصه: قولي شو اسوي...؟؟ شو اسوي سيف..؟!...
تذكرت كلام نوره..بانها مابتعرس الايوم يعرس خليفه وحرمته اللي هي المفروض تكون حصه...!!..يعني نوره بتاجل زواجها من سعيد بسبب حصه...!!..ومابتعرس الايوم تعرس هي قبل...لين متى بتتريا يعني؟.. وانا..؟؟ اخليها تستمر بهالتفكير وهالقرار والا لا..؟!..مايصير تقعد تترياني يمكن انا ما اييني نصيبي او يمكن يطول وايد...مايستوي تخلي سعيد يتريا اكثر...ماله ذنب...
ردت انسدحت عالشبريه...وبشكل لا ارادي..تذكرت كلام سيف...بانه لو صارله شي..ما يامن حد عليها غير خليفه.... غمضت عينها قهر...خليفه خليفه خليفه...وين ما اسير احصل خليفه...!!!..يوم هو يباني ليش مااعترض من البدايه على خطبتي....؟!...ليش يا يباركلي وهو يبتسم ولا عليه ...مع انه في هذيج الفتره كان وايد يبين لي...وصار اللي صار وانخطبت...والحين شو ناوي يسوي..؟؟ يلمح لي لين ما انخطب مره ثانيه وعقب ايي يبارك لي..؟؟ احسن لي اسكت عن السالفه لين اشوف شو بيصير..وشو بيسوي حظرة جناب خليفه ولد عمي..!!!

حمدان كان في هالوقت في ميلس ربيعه راشد... اللي دخل الحمام من دقايق.... وتم حمدان اروحه يطالع التلفزيون..فجاه رن تيلفون راشد اللي مخلنه عالطاوله.. اطالعه حمدان بدون اهتمام ورد يتابع...بس التيلفون ماوقف من الصياح... زعج حمدان..
حمدان: رشوووووووووود...تيلفووونك...!
صرخ هذاك من الحمام..
راشد: شششششله انزييييين شحقه اطالعه....؟!..
حاس حمدان بوزه ومد ايده ياخذ التيلفون..وابتسم يوم شاف "البيت" مكتوب عالشاشه.. لو ارد عليهم بيلعن خيري راشد..بس ماعليه خله يتادب...
حمدان: آآلووو..
مريم: رشوووووود...!!..
كتم حمدان ظحكته يوم سمع صوت بنت...لالالا ..اليوم ذابح ومذبوح ويا راشد...الله يستر..
حمدان: هااا شو تبين.؟!..
قالت مريم بلهفه..
مريم: حمدان عندك؟؟
رفع حمدان حواجبه...يعرفووني بعد..!!
حمدان: هي نعم عندي...
مريم: متى بيسير...؟!..
حمدان: شخصج انتي..؟!...
حمدان كان شوي وبينقع من الظحك....
مريم: اسمع... البشكاره مريضه ولا سوت لنا عشا..ونحن ماندريبها انها مريضه..المهم احين نبا عشا...
حمدان: يااسلام عليكن...!!
مريم: شو ياسلام بتخلينا باليوع..!!
حمدان: شو تبن انزين..؟؟
مريم: هممممممم هاتلنا تويستر حااار من كنتاكي بس....يسدنا...
حمدان: هممممم ان شاء الله..يوم بنظهر بيبلكم..
مريم: فديتك والله ادري مابتقول لا اممممممممممواح...باي..
بطل حمدان عيونه وهو يسمع السماعه تنرقع من الطرف الثاني.... انحرج من الخاطر من الجمله الاخيره اللي سمعها... فديتك واموااح بعد..؟؟؟؟.... لاااااااااااه احسن لي اروح احفر قبري بروحي ...خيبه كيف احترق ويهي...مسكينه البنت لو تدري بتنتحر....!!!...
فر التيلفون عالطاوله ويلس يتظاهر بالهدوووء...منااك هو مرتبش من داخل مب عارف كيف يخبر راشد بالسالفه هذي... ويوم طلع راشد من الحمام فزز حمدان من الزيغه...تم ساكت وهو يشوف راشد ايي ويقعد عنده..شل تيلفونه وقال..
راشد: منو متصل..؟؟
حمدان في خاطره..الله يستر.. الله يستر... الله يستر.... بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..اشهد ان لا اله الا الله وان محمد رسول الله....يالله الشهاااااده اذا كان بيذبحني...
حمدان: احمم...البيت...
تم حمدان يطالع في نقوش السيراميك والزوليه كانه مصمم ديكور داخلي مهتم وايد بالديكور... ومن طرف عينه يشوف راشد يلتفت له بسرعه...
راشد: البيت..؟؟؟؟...رديت عليهم؟؟
حمدان: انته قلت لي رد على التيلفون شو اسويبك...
راشد: عنلاااااااااتك...رد اذا شفت حد من الربع مب البيت..!!!!...
حمدان: مادري عاد مافكرت..رديت وماعرفووني...وسكرت..ماصار شي..
عقد راشد حياته وهو معصب...
راشد: منو كان متصل..؟؟؟
حمدان: اظني وحده من خواتك...
راشد: شووووووووووو..؟!!... منوو منهن؟؟
حمدان: شو عرفني بعد منو منهن مادقيت وياها سوالف انا....قلت لك ماعرفتني تحسبتني انته قالت اللي فخاطرها ورقعت بالسماعه....اييزيي اييزي..ماصار شي...
راشد: اييزي فعينك....تباني اذبحك ويا هالراس....؟!..انته متى بتيوز عن هالحركات..؟!..
حمدان: افاااااااا يارشوود... خواتك خواتي .. واناماغلطت عليها ولا شي...لا تكبر المساله..
سكت راشد وهو يهدي اعصابه شوي....وعقب شوي..
راشد: شو كانت تبا.؟؟
كان عارف راشد فخاطره ان حمدان مايقصد الغلط.. وعرف بعد انها مريوم..دومها تاذييه يوم تشوفه ويا ربعه..
حمدان: ههههههه تبا تويستر من كنتاكي حقها وحق خواتها..اون البشكاره مريضه ولا سوت عشا لهم...
راشد: لا والله..؟!... وانته شو قلت؟؟
حمدان: قلت لها ان شاء الله... لاني ماحيدك بخيل على خواتك.... شفت كيف احسن صوورتك جدامهن..
راشد: انته سبال... قم نطلع...
نش راشد بعصبيه وطلع من الميلس قبل حمدان..وحمدان من وراه يرفع ايده للسما ويقول الحمد لله بصوت واطي... لانه عمره ماخلص على ايد رشود اليوم....
طلعواتحوطوا في سياره حمدان.. وعقب خطف حمدان على كنتاكي وطلب لعمره وحق راشد وخواته بعد..طبعا بعد ما ساله كم وحده هن.؟؟..وحلف انه هو اللي يدفع...وعقبها خطف راشد بيته وخطف على بيت عمه لانه قريب من طريجه...متوله عليهم...يبا يشوفهم ويسولف وياهم شوي عقب بيسير بيتهم بيدرس وبيرقد...وكل سندويجته وهو في الدرب..اول مادخل بسيارته بيت عمه لاحظ سياره عبدالله هني... وتحسبه في البيت..ماكان يدري انه طلع مع خليفه في سيارته..وقف سيارته ونزل الميلس...ماحصل حد.. قال فخاطره الحمد لله احسن..راح البيت ودق باب الصاله... اللي كان فيها ونوره وفطيم يتعشن رواحهن..
حمدان: هوووووووود...
نقزت فطيم وعدلت شيلتها بسرعه...كانت عاطيه باب الصاله ظهرها عشان جي نشت وعدلت قعدتها وجابلت...
نورة: هدااااا..اقرب ولد عمي...
دخل حمدان الصاله وابتسم...
حمدان: السسسسسسسسسلام عليكم....
نورة وفطيم: وعليكم السلام...
نورة: تعشيت حمدان..؟؟
حمدان: الحمد لله..توني متعشي في السياره...كملن عشاكن انتن...
فطيم: ومنو قالك انه بنودر عشانا عشانك انته شرفتنا بالزياره..!!!
فطيم تعودت تغايظ حمدان في الفتره الاخيره وتتنقرشبه...اطالعها بنص عين..
حمدان: زطي زطي انتي... جان تعوضين الوزن المفقوود اللي خسرتيه يوم رديتي بيتكم...!!!
فطيم: انا خسرت وزن يوم رديت بيتنا..؟؟
نورة: هي صدقه...ظعفتي زياده يوم سرتي هناك....
فطيم: لا ماظعفت...
حمدان: تعرفين ليش ظعفتي..؟... من الوله...من زود الغياااااب...
قالها بطريقه ناعمه ماكره ...تكفي الطريقه اللي كان يطالع بها...احترق ويه فطوم..لانه كلامه صحيح....
فطيم:على شو بتوله ياحسره..!!!...ماعندي سالفه...
حمدان: هههههههههه ترا هذا الللي قاهرنج انتي... ودج تكرهين..ودج انتي ما تهتمين...لكن كل هذا غصبن عنج...مب قادره تتحكمين... خلاص مشاعرج استوت آوت اوف كونترول...
نورة: ههههههههههههههههههههههه يالملعون ماتنغلب في الرمسه انته... بسك خلاص قطعت البنت...
سكتت فطيم وهي منحرجه ...ومنقهره في نفس الوقت..
حمدان: افااا.. انا اقطع فطيم برمستي..؟؟ حشىى... بس اقولها ان الاقرار بالواقع..زين بعد.... يعني الشي موجود شحقه تنكر...!!!.
رصصت فطيم عيونها....
فطيم: طالع منو يتكلم عن الاقرار بالواقع....ليش ماتقول لنفسك هالكلام...؟؟ ... انته تراك اللي دومك تنكر حتى لو بينك وبين نفسك...ومب طايع تعترف....
عرف حمدان شو تقصد وابتسم... بشكل غريب يحس انه مستعد يقولها هالكلمه الحين... قالها بصوت هادي.. والابتسامه مافارقت ويهه...
حمدان: خلاص انا استسلمت.... اقول..؟!..
بطلت فطيم عيونها ونوره تحمست وهي يالسه مكانها وسكتت..
فطوم: شو تقول..؟!!!!....
توسعت ابتسامه حمدان اكثر يوم شاف الخوف على ويه فطيم....
حمدان: .. اعترف بالواقع....
فطوم: لا عين خير....لا تقول شي...
ظحكت نوره لانها تذكرت موقفها مع سعيد يوم كانت تقوله لا تقول وهو يبغي يقولها احبج..وهي مب طايعه...
حمدان: توج تقولين اني لازم اقر بالواقع....بقول....

----------


## Taka

فطوم: لالا ماريد...حمدان روح بيتكم...
التفتت نوره مستغربه..
نورة: طاااااااااالع..!!!...شياج تروغين الريال...؟
حمدان: ههههههههههههههههههههه... خلاص ارتاحي مب قااااايل... عيل وين الجماعه..؟؟؟
نورة: الشواب ساروا يرقدون..حصه فوق مابغت عشا...وووو عبدالله معزوم عالعشا وطلع مع خليفه ...
حمدان:اهاااااااا هي شفت سياره عبدالله في الغراج...ثره طالع مع خليفه...!!
نورة: هي...سمعت خليفه يقول انك بتحظر العرس...
حمدان: هي عزمني سعيد.. وامايه معزومه بعد بشلها وياي...
نورة: حلوو والله...
سكتوا وقعدوا يسولفون عن اشياء مختلفه..وخلصن البنات عشاهن ويت البشكاره وشلته..سارت فطوم يابت 3 فيتامين سي اللي ادمنته من يت العين...لانهم هني يحبونه...وعطت واحد نوره والثاني حمدان... ويطالعون التلفزيون... فجاه طلعت دعايا تويستر من كنتاكي...جان ينقع حمدان من الظحك.... والبنات يطالعنه مستغربات...
نورة: ليش تظحك؟؟؟؟
حمدان: ههههههههههههه...اما صارت لي سالفه اليوم... زين اني تميت حي والله...
نورة: شوووو ؟؟ خبرنا...
حمدان: ههههههههههههه..كنت فبيت ربيعي... دخل الحمام هو وخلى تيلفونه عندي..رن التيلفون وقالي رد عليه... وهو كان في الحمام...المهم رديت عليه طلعت اخته عالتيلفون وتحسبتني اخوها...
ظحكت نوره ..وفطيم اختفت الظحكه عن ويهها... اخت ربيعه..!!!...لا والله..؟!..
نورة: انزين وبعدييين..؟؟؟
حمدان: اول ماسمعت صوتي قالت لي رشووووووود...قتلها ها شو تبين..؟؟..قالت لي البشكاره مريضه ونبا عشاااا...وطلبت تويستر حار من كنتاكي حقها وحق خواتها....يوم قتلها ان شاء الله...تخيلي شو قالت لي..؟؟
نورة: هههههههههههاي شووووو..؟؟؟
حمدان: قالت لي فديييييييتك ادري انك مابتقول لا اممممممممممممواح..ههههههههههههههههه....
ماتت نوره من الظحك عالسالفه... وفطوم صدت صوب ثاني عن حمدان بعد ماحست ان معدتها تذوب من الحراره... والغيض..
نورة: اسمييييييييييها افتضحت... انزين وبعدين؟؟
حمدان: هههههههه والله اني تميت زايغ يوم طلع رشود وسالني منو عالتيلفون...قتله البيت وانا امممره ميت لا يذبحني... بس مسكين تفهم السالفه اخر شي...
فطوم: انزين..!!..وخذيتلها اللي تباه عاد..؟؟
اطالعها حمدان وهو مستغرب شوي من حدة صوتها... ويوم فكر في السالفه ...طلع فعلا هو اللي اشترا السندويشات ودفع عنهن....
حمدان: هي خذت لها وخذت لخواتها...وحق راشد وحقي بعد...
فطوم: اهااااا وايد كريم ماشاء الله....ماقلت لي...كيف صوتها..؟؟
ابتسمت نوره وهي تحس بالغييره تشععع من جسم فطيم... وحمدان بعد شاف الغيره فعيونها..وابتسم لها بشكل حلوو..
حمدان: ما انتبهت....ولا اهتميت....كان همي اخلي صوتي نفس صوت راشد ...عشان امنع الاحراج عني وعنها...
فطوم: بس اكيد انتبهت اذا هي ياهل والا بنت كبيره والا حرمه...!!!
حمدان: لا بنت... من سننا نحن تقريبا...
فطوم: اهاااا....حلو...
حمدان: فطيـــــــــــــم..!!...
فطوم: نعم....!!!!!!!....
مسك المخده اللي وراه وفرها على ويه فطوم...
حمدان: مافي داعي لهالغيره يالحماره....
مسكت فطيم المخده وردت فرتها عليه...
فطوم: انا ما اغار ويا هالراس....
نورة: هي مبين...!!
حمدان+فطيم: جــــب انتي...
نورة: خيييييبه ...شياكم عليه..
حمدان: ماشي..خلاص انا بسير عنكن ..سلمن على حصه...بسير ادرس شوي وبرقد...شي فخواطركن...
نورة: سلم على يور فاميلي...
حمدان: ان شاء الله..فمان الله...
طلع حمدان وهو يظحك ويتذكر غيره فطيم... والرمسه اللي دارت بينهم اليوم....وعلى طول دقت في باله اغنية عيضه " يكابر..وانا ادري بس..لكن دوم صابر...ابيه يبوح عن حبه وشوقه...وانا اللي بين خلق الله اهمــــه.." حافظ عليك ياعيظه ...امممره عالعووق...!!..ركب سيارته وروح بيتهم...
اما فطيم صدت على نوره..
فطيم: هزرج زعل؟؟؟
نورة: من؟؟؟
فطيم: مادري حسيتبه زعلان يوم طلع...
نورة: هههههههههه لالا تلقينه ميت من الفرحه ماعليج...
فطوم: على شو يموت من الفرحه بعد...
نورة: لانه اكتشف انج تغارين عليه...
ردت فطيم تعقد حياتها...
فطيم: انا ما اغـــــــــار....
نورة: ههههههههههه انزين انزين...سيري راجعي ورقدي.. وانا بعد بسير ارقد..

بعد ساعتين..وصل خليفه عبدالله البيت وروح هو بيتهم..وكانت الساعه 12 ونص وقتها.. والبيت مظلم والكل راقد... بس يوم ركب فوق ساير صوب حجرته... حصل ليت غرفة حمدان وعنود مفتوحات... دق الباب ودخل على حمدان..
خليفه: شو تسوي..؟؟
قعد يراقب حمدان وهو فارش اوراقه عالشبريه ويكتب بالقلم..يذاكر..
حمدان: ارقص...
ظحك خليفه وسكت... وفجاه توله على ايام الدراسه...
حمدان: وين سرت انته وعبدالله؟؟
خليفه: شدراك اني طلعت ويا عبدالله..؟؟
حمدان: خطفت على بيت عمي وخبروني...وين سرتوا؟
خليفه: ربيعنا الرميثي عازم عبدالله امبونه عالعشا..وسرت وياه...بس...
حمدان: فبيته..؟؟
خليفه: هي.. برايك بسير ارقد...
حمدان: تصبح على خير..
خليفه: وانته من اهله..
سكر الباب وماقدر يقاوم انه يفتح باب عنوود بعد....دق الباب ودخل..حصلها فارشه شنطها اللي مجهزه فيها اغراضها هي بعد..وتعدل فيهم..وكشتها ناطره..
خليفه: هااااا العروس..واعيه لين الحين..؟!..بيستوي تحت عينج اسود بعدين..
عنود: هلا خليييفه...
خليفه: عبدالله يسلم عليج..
ظحكت عنود ظحكه شريييره متشمته على عبدالله اللي مب قادر يكلمها...
عنود: هههههههههاي..الله يسلمك وياه من الشر...
خليفه: مستانسه...!!...انتي مانعه عنه الاتصال والشوفه..؟!
عنود: هي نعم... خله يتوله عليه شوي...
خليفه: احسن...يالله ياعنوود...ماباقي شي وبتظهرين عن بيتنا...
عنود: لا تقعد تصيحني احين بروحي من اشوف الشنط تخنقني العبره...ان شاء الله بتيب لك حرمه بعد فتره تنسيك اختك وتونسك...
ابتسم خليفه ويلس عالشبريه....يدري انها تعرف بخصوص حصه.ويدري بعد انها قاعده تتكلم عنها الحين...
خليفه: والله انا مب واثق مثل ما انتوا واثقين لهالدرجه...
يلست عنود عداله...
عنود: شو صار..؟؟؟
خليفه: انا متاكد انها عرفت اليوم اني ابغيها...واخطط لخطبتها...واحس من الحين انها رافضه...!!
عنود: لا ان شاء الله مابترفض..وين بتحصل احسن منك.؟!..
خليفه: الموضوع مب فيني انا...فيها هي..انا اعرف انها ما بتمسك عليه اي عيب..لكن هي احس انها رافضه فكره الزواج... مادري كيف احس ان ذكرى سيف تهددني... الله يرحمه..كان ربيعي ..لكن سرقها مني... وحتى عقب ما توفى احس انه يمنعني عنها...
كان خليفه يتكلم كانه يكلم نفسه ... يتكلم ويفكر في نفس الوقت...وحرقته عيونه لذكرى سيف.. كان عزيز وايد عليه...وايد....
عنود: لا تخاف... اللي مكتوبلك بيصير...وانته لا تستسلم بعد...تحرك من نفسك والله بيوفقك ان شاء الله...
خليفه: ان شاء الله.. المهم انتي بسج من السهر...
عنود: اوكي احين برقد..تصبح على خير..
خليفه: وانتي من هله...
طلع عنها وهو باله شاااااارد... وراح غرفته وقفل على عمره الباب....وقف جدام التواليت وحط التيلفون وخش ايده فمخابيه... طلع المفاتيح.. والبوك... وسار الحمام ..تسبح وطلع بوزار وفانيله...مع انه الجو بارد لكن خليفه كان يحسس بحراره فصدره.. انسدح عالشبريه وهو عيونه في السقف... يتمنى يعرف باللي تفكر فيه حصه الحين...نزل عينه.. وطاحت عينه عالتواليت..بالتحديد البوك...عقد حياته ونش من الشبريه وياب البوك..فتحه..وطلع الظرف اللي متعفص في البوك... اصلا كان الظرف مب مسكر من الاول لانه ماسكره.. فتحه وطلع الرساله..وقعد يقرا فيها... وللتذكير..هذي هي الرساله..
" الى بنت عمي حصه...
اكتب لج هالرساله اليوم وانا كللي امل بانج تفهميني صح...وماتفهمين كلامي بفهوم ثاني.. الصراحه ان مب عارف كيف ابدا بالموضوع... وماحبيت اكلمج شخصيا لاني ماريد احرجج وتبين الصدق انا بروحي انحرج من مجرد التفكير باني بكلمج بموضوع مثل هذا.....
وانا بدخل بالموضوع بشكل مباشر... انا اباج تكونين حرمتي على سنه الله ورسووله... ادري بتنصدمين من كلامي هذا..لاني ماكد بينت لج اني اباج... او يمكن في الفتره الاخيره حاولت ابين بس انتي مافهمتيني... المهم هذا اللي في خاطري...واللي انا اتمناه..انج تكونين من نصيبي...
بس فيه مشكله بسيطه...او يمكن كبيره ماعرف...وهي اني ماريد اخطبج الا يوم اتخرج من امريكا السنه اليايه وارجع هني واشتغل واثبت نفسي وجدارتي... وبعدها بتقدم لج وانا واثق من نفسي ومرتاح ..يمكن ماتفهمين اللي في خاطري احين بسبب هالموضوع..بس انا ابا اثبت نفسي اول قبل مااتقدم لج... وماريد حد يغصبج عشاني انا ولد عمج...
بعد كم يوم انا بسافر...وبتغرب سنه...والقرار احين بين ايديج... اذا موافقه عليه..ترييني...وارفضي اللي يتقدمون لج... وانا ادري ان هالشي صعب عليج ..بس تحملي اذا بغيتيني وصدقيني بكون محظوظ واكثر اذا وافقتي عليه...وان شاء الله اول مارجع واشتغل بخطبج...وانا اعرف انهم مابيردوني...عشان جي اعرف ان القرار قرارج انتي... بس اذا قررتي العكس..تراه النصيب..وبتمين تراج بنت عمي وغاليه عليه... بس انا اتمناج لنفسي.... وهالشي افكر فيه طوال هالشهرين اللي رديت فيهم البلاد.... انا مااتريا رد منج....ادري انه شي محرج انج تقوليلي موافقه او لا...عشان جي بصبر وبعرف قرارج بعد مارجع السنه اليايه.... يعني انتي عندج فتره سنه كامله تفكرين فيها... والله يوفقج ان شاء الله ...وادعيلنا....والسموحه عالتقصير...
ولد عمج خليفه"
رجع خليفه طوا الرساله ورجعها للظرف وهو يبتسم بحسره.... يوم كتب الرساله كان كله امل بان حصه بتترياه..وسبحان الله في ظرف شهوور اشياء وايد صارت وتغيرت في حياتهم...!!!..بس هو مستحيل يخلي الامور على حالها...هو متاكد بان حصه عرفت بالموضوع اليوم...وماحبت تبين لحد انها درت..بس هو عرف بقلبه انها درت به قبل مايعرف بعقله....ودامها درت بالموضوع عيل شو يتريا؟؟ خله يفاتحها الحين احسن... مثل مايقولون دق الحديد وهو حار...صح.؟
نش عالمكتب وطلع ورقه وظرف... وكتب..وبدون مقدمات وكلام منمق...العفويه توصل اسرع..وتاثر اكثر في النفس..

----------


## Taka

" الغاليه حصه...
في هالظرف بتحصلين ظرف ثاني ورساله قديمه... كتبتها قبل ما تنخطبين بايام..وكنت ناوي اعطيج اياها قبل ما اسافر..بس لا الظروف ولا الوقت اسعفني..وصار اللي صار....ورغم عذابي الشديد تقبلت واعتبرته نصيـــب... على العموم...الكلام اللي فيها مازلت اعنيه حرفيا واكثر من قبل... والسؤال الموجود فيها مازال يحتاج لاجابه....اتمنى تفكرين عدل وما تتسرعين قبل ماتردين علي.... وكل اللي اتمناه انه يكون ردج
" موافقه"...
خليفه"

طوى الرساله وحطها في ظرف.. وحط الظرف الجديم فيها بعد.. ولزقها بسرعه قبل ما يتردد وحطها على التواليت عدال تيلفونه عشان ماينساها...باجر..اول مايشوفها في الدوام بيعطيها هالظرف...ويصير اللي يصير..

نشت فطيم الصبح مختبصه بسبب امتحانها.. تتريق بسرعه هي وحصه..وصلوا حصه اول الدوام عقب وصلوا فطيم للجامعه... حصه ارتاحت هالمره لانهاماشافت خليفه جدام المبنى..ماتعرف كيف بتتصرف بعد اللي عرفته.... واللي موترنها اكثر ان مشاعرها تتحرك لا اراديا يوم تشوفه كانها مراهقه...وهي مب عارفه شو تسوي بهالخصوص...مستحيييل اكون احب خليفه مستحييييييييل.... كيف حبيت سيف عيل..؟؟؟؟؟؟ يصير الواحد يحب شخصين في وقت واحد..؟؟؟؟
كانت سرحانه وهي سايره صوب مكتبها وتفكر بكل هالامور..وانتبهت انه ولاوحده من الموظفات داومت لين الحين.....يوم قعدت عالمكتب...انتبهت لظرف ابيض محطوط عالمكتب وفوقه وردة بيظا... استغربت...شلت الوردة وقرت على ظهر الظرف... "يسلم الى يد حصه الكتبي".. قالت حصه فخاطرها.." اووووف...اكيد من عند راشد هذا.."...وترددت قبل ما تفتح الرساله... بس بما انه محد من الموظفات داوم لين الحين بتستغل الفرصه ..لانه مافيها على الاسئله الفضوليه... تحت الظرف وقرت اللي فيه...خذت لها ربع ساعه وهي تستوعب اللي تقراه....طاحت الرساله من ايدها لثبانها....واسندت راسها على يديها... خليفه كان يباني من زمان وكان جاد في الموضوع...!!!..بس سيف اللي قطع عليه..؟!!..معقوووول...؟؟ يعني انا ظلمته...!!..ياربي.ماصدق ماااصدق...سيف ماكان يدري انه خليفه يباني والا مابيخطبني.... عبدالله...يمكن كان يدري..بس ليش ماقالي...؟؟!!...ياربي مب عارفه افكر..... اوووفف بطني يعورني بعد...متفيج هذااحين يعورني... اول مادخلت موظفه للقسم قررت حصه انها تجاهل الموضوع هذا مؤقتا.... لين ماترجع البيت...وتفكر عدل...رجعت الرسايل للظرف.. وحطتهم بالشنطه مع الورده.. وحاولت تركز في شغلها..لولا ان الويع في بطنها كان يزيد شوي شوي...الساعه عشر حست انها ماتقدر تتحمل...راسها قام يدور ومب قادره تصطلب... مسكت التيلفون واتصلت بامها...
ام خالد: آآلوو...
حصه: هلا امااايه..شحالج...
ام خالد: مرحبا فديتج....بخيييير...
حصه: امايه وين انتي..؟؟
ام خالد: انا في المزرعه...
اظايقت حصه...في المزرعه يعني ماشي سياره..
حصه: متى بتردين..؟؟؟
ام خالد: برد قبل ما يخلص دوامج لا تحاتين...
حصه: هيي...خلاص برايج امايه...
ام خالد: شوفيج غناتي.؟
حصه: مافيني شي بس اسال...
ام خالد: خلاص عيل..فمان الله..
سكرت عن امها اللي تعرفه ان ابوها راح بوظبي...وخالد من امس في بوظبي. وناصر في الدوام الحين... ردت مسكت التيلفون واتصلت بعبدالله...
عبدالله: مرحبااا...
حصه: هلااا عبدالله...
عبدالله: منوو حصيص؟؟
حصه: هييي...
عبدالله: بلاه صوتج...؟
حصه: تعبانه شوي...وين انته..؟؟
عبدالله: انا توني واصل دبي... شوفيج تعبانه...؟؟
حصه: شو هذا يوم انا تعبت كلكم محد...!!!..
عبدالله: شو بلاج انزين..؟؟
حصه: بطني يعورني مادري ليش...مب قادره استحمل...
عبدالله: شو ماكله..؟؟
حصه: مب ماكله شي...
عبدالله: انزين الدريول بييبج...

----------


## Taka

حصه: الدريول شالتنه امايه سايره المزرعه ومابترد احين...وابويه وخالد اصلا محد في بوظبي...وناصر في الشركه ماروم اتصلبه تحيده يعصب يوم حد يقطع عليه شغله...
عبدالله: هممممممممم...ما ترومين تتحملين لين يخلص الدوام...
حصه: لا...ابا ارد البيت احين...
عبدالله: هممممممممممم...اوكي اتصليبي بعد عشر دقايق اوكي...
حصه: شو بتسوي...؟؟
عبدالله: انتي اتصليبي بعد عشر دقايق وخلاص... يالله باي..
سكر عبدالله عن حصه واتصل على طول بخليفه...
خليفه: مرحباااا...
عبدالله: اهلين خلووووف..شحالك؟
خليفه: بخير شحالك انته.؟؟
عبدالله: تمام..اقولك انته في الدوام..
خليفه: هي نعم...بلاك..
عبدالله: حصه تعبانه...
خليفه: شووووووووووو..؟؟؟؟
عبدالله: ومب محصله حد يوديها البيت تقول ماتروم تصبر وانا احين في دبي ماروم ارد....
خليفه: شو بلاها عاد..؟؟
خاف خليفه لا يكون هو السبب في تعبها بسبب رسالته...
عبدالله: بطنها يعورها...اسمع..تروم توديها البيت..؟؟؟
خليفه: هي نعم ارووم....
عبدالله: تمام...يزاك الله خير...بعد خمس دقايق روح لها المكتب وشلها من هناك وودها اوكي..؟؟
خليفه: ان شاء الله..
عبدالله: مشكوور...فمان الله...
سكر عبدالله عن خليفه وهو واثق من اللي سواه...خليفه مب غريب...ويحاتي حصه يمكن اكثر حتى عن عبدالله... وبيحطها في عيونه...وبعدين الظروف حكمتهم شو يسوووون يعني..؟!..محد غير خليفه يوديها...
حصه ماقدرت ترجع تتصل...لانه الويع زاد عليها بشكل فظيع والتمن عليها الموظفات يساعدنها ويهدنها شوي... ومن صوب ثاني خليفه كان يتحرقص..وماقدر يصبر خمس دقايق عشان يسير لها..ويشوفها ويطمن... ودر مكتبه وراح صوب القسم اللي تشتغل هي فيه...وشافهن مرتبشات...زقر وحده منهن وقالها تطلب حصه..ويوم قالت له انها تعبانه وايد قالها انا ولد عمها وبشلها المستشفى الحين...وبمساعده كم وحده من الموظفات...مشت حصه لسياره خليفه ..هو مايقدر يساعدها ويمسكها...هي مابترضى وبعدين الكل بيفكر فيه بشكل غلط...خل الموظفات يساعدنها احسن...ركبت حصه السياره وهي مب حاسه باللي حواليها... وركب خليفه جدام وطاااار بالسياره صوب المستشفى...
راشد كان يراقب كل اللي يصير... وانتبه لخليفه المرتبش وحصه اللي رفضته من قبل...يوم رجعت وحده من الموظفات اللي تشتغل في نفس القسم وقفها وسالها...
راشد: شو بلاها حصه..؟؟
الموظفة: تعبااانه مسكينه..بطنها يعورها...ووداها خليفه المستشفى اظن...
راشد: مسكينه...وليش خليتنها تروح مع غريب..؟؟
الموظفة: خليفه مب غريب....هذا ولد عمها...
بطل راشد عيونه منصدم.....خليفه ولد عمها..؟؟؟؟؟ يعني حصه..بنت عم حمدان ربيعي..؟؟!!!... يالفظيحه..شو سويت انا..؟؟؟!! آآخ يالدنيا كيف صغيره وتخدعك... خلى الموظفه بعد ماعطاها الملف ورجع لمكتبه وعقله مب عنده....

خليفه في السياره كان قلبه يعوره على الاصوات اللي اطلعن حصه من الألم اللي تحس فيه...مع انها تحاول تكتم صوتها لكن ماقدرت... الكوبي كانت صغيره...ويحس بقربها منه بشكل فظيع...في نفس الوقت خايف عليها... كانت السرعه اللي يسوق فيها مخالفه طبعا للقانون...واول مره هو يسوق بهالسرعه بس عشان حصه كل شي يهون... اول ماوصل المستشفى رن تيلفونه وشاف رقم عبدالله بس طنشه...مب وقته الحين..لازم ينزل حصه ويساعدها عشان يدخلونها المستشفى...وقف سيارته عند باب الطواري... وياب لها كرسي متحرك..مع كم ممرضه ساعدته انه يمسك حصه ويحطها عالكرسي... سكر باب سيارته اي كلام وماخاف عليها من السرقه...نسى السويج بعد داخل السياره وتيلفونه وكل شي... دخل مع حصه المستشفى...وتريا في الممر...يوم دخلوا حصه عشان يفحصونها....وبعد الفحص شافهم مطلعين حصه وطايريبها مكان الله اعلم شو هو...كان بيسير وراها لكن مسكه الدكتور وعلى ويهه ابتسامه بايخه....
الدكتور: انته جوزها..؟؟
توتر خليفه...
خليفه: لا انا ولد عمها...شوفيها..؟؟؟
الدكتور: ماتخفش.. لازم نعمل لها استئصال للزايده...هي عمليه بسيطه ماتخفش خالص...
خليفه: شوووووووووو..؟؟!!..
خليفه كان خاطره يصفع الدكتور.. عمليه..؟؟؟ بتسووون لحصه عمليه وتقولي ماتخفش..؟!!...
خليفه: بتسوون لها عمليه.؟؟؟ كيف؟؟
الدكتور: ما أولتيلاك ان العمليه سهله خالص وبنعملها كل يوم... هومما اهلها فين..؟؟؟
خليفه: مب موجودين الحين...مايدرون...
خليفه يتكلم وعقله مب عنده...
الدكتور: طب تعالا معاها ..عاوزين شوية معلومات عن المريضه وتوقيع بسيط لاجراء العملية... وتأدر تتصل فيهم بعدين..طيب..؟!!
سحب الدكتور خليفه من ايده...وخليفه يشتم ويلعن....الله ياخذك شو شايفني ياهل..؟؟؟... آآآخ ياحصه...عمليه مره وحده..؟؟؟؟؟؟.....ياويلي عليج..
وبعد وقت...كانت حصه في غرفة العمليات.... عطاهم خليفه المعلومات المناسبه..ورجع لغرفة الانتظار...لكن ماقدر يتريا وايد...لازم يسوي شي...بيتخبل ان قعد يتريا جذي..طلع من المستشفى صوب سيارته اللي لحسن الحظ انه تذكرها اصلا... فتح الباب ويلس..مسك تيلفونه وشاف 5 مسد كوول من عبدالله... شل تيلفونه والسويج ويووم ياي بيطلع من السياره طاحت عينه على شنطه حصه الي فرتها وحده من الموظفات في السياره... بشكل لا ارادي..مد ايده ومسك الشنطه وفتحها...اول شي شافه الظرف المفتوح والورده....وتوتر..يعني قرت الرساله..؟!...شو كانت ردة فعلها..؟!..ياربي هذا وقته الحين البنت طايحه في العمليات وانا افكر برده فعلها؟ صدق اني بايخ... شل تيلفونه وشنطه حصه والسويج ..وقفل سيارته ورجع المستشفى يتريا... مسك تيلفونه واتصل بعبدالله..
عبدالله: وييييييييييييييين انته ياريااال...
خليفه: اسكت عني عبووود والله اني شوي وبختنق...
عبدالله: شوفيك انته بعد..؟؟ شو صااااار..؟؟
خليفه: انته وين احين...
عبدالله: انا في دبي قلت لك...
خليفه: اذا كنت تسوق وقف السياره...
عبدالله: ليش؟
خليفه: انته وقف السياره وبس...
بعد شوي..
عبدالله: وقفتها....شو عندك يالله قول...
خليفه: اختك الحين في العمليات... يسووولها استئصال زايده..
عبدالله: شووووووووووووو..؟؟؟؟ عمليه..؟؟
خليفه: هي...ترا محد غيرك يدري....الدكتور يقول بسيطه وماتاخذ وقت...
عبدالله: ادري انها بسيطه عمليه الزايده لكن عاد حصيييييييص..؟؟؟؟.. قسم بالله ما تستاهل..وشو سويت.؟؟
خليفه: شو سويت بعد..؟؟ اترياهم يظهروونها الحين...بعدها في العمليات...
عبدالله: اي مستشفى؟
خليفه: توااام...
عبدالله: اسمع...امايه في المزرعه ومافينا نخبرها احين...بس انا احيد نوروه في البيت... عقب ما تتاكد ان حصه بخير روح البيت وهات نوره تقعد وياها...انا بخلص شغلي هني بسرعه وبيييكم...
خليفه: اوكي..
عبدالله: ماقصرت ياخلووف مشكور والله..
خليفه: افا عليك ياعبدالله... حصه بنت عمي بعد...وانته تدري بغلاتها...
عبدالله: ادري والله...فديتها والله ما تستاهل...كاسره خاطري...
خليفه: وانا اكثر والله...المهم انته لا تخبر حد احين اوكي؟ خلهم يظهرونها من العمليات اول..وعقب بنقولهم
عبدالله: هي جي احسن...
خليفه: خلاص عيل برايك...فمان الله
عبدالله: مع السلامه...

تم خليفه يالس يتريا ولسانه مايوقف من الدعااء...يارب اشفيها ...يارب... وبعد فتره..طلع الدكتور وقعد يدور خليفه يوم شافه خليفه طااااار صوبه...
خليفه: هاااااااا..؟....بشــــــــر..؟!!
ابتسم الابتسامه البايخه نفسها...
الدكتور: ما اولنالك ماتخفش...هيااا بخير دلوأتي..بس تحت تاثير البنج...انا اولتلهم ينئيلووها للغرفه.. (ومد ايده ويربّـت على كتف خليفه).. ماتخفش...الف حمدلله على سلامتها...
وروح عنه وخليفه مستااااانس من الخاطر... شافهم ينقلون حصه ومغطينها بالكامل لانها بلا شيله ..غطوها عشان الرياييل مايشوفونها..وودوها غرفتها...وبعد ماحطوها فغرفتها طلب انه يشوفها...وخلوه شرط مايزعجها... تردد خليفه..بس لازم يشوفها لااازم..مابيرتاح الا يوم يشوفها بخير...دخل الغرفه..وشافها مرقده على الشبريه اليابسه.. ووييها شاحب... انتبه خليفه بان هالسبلان خلوها بلا شيله...وين شيلتها وعباتها..؟؟؟... مشى صوبها ووقف عدال شبريتها..يتامل في ويهها التعبان...وجمالها الناعم وهي نايمه.. كانن الممرضات منعفلات لها شعرها ...ماهان عليه يشوفها جي... وبشكل لا ارادي مد ايده ومسح على شعرها..وبعّد الخصلات الطويله عن ويهها وحطهن ورا اذنها...بس بعدين انتبه عاللي قاعد يسويه...!!.. لو نشت حصه احين وشافته يسوي هالشي مابتسامحه ابد...كيف يستغل فرصه نومها عشان يلمسها؟؟؟...حتى لو كانت لمسه عفويه...هذا يعتبر تصرف مشييييين....بعد ايده عنها وتراجع...وطلع برااا يدور على الممرضه اللي يذكرها ..وزقرها...وسالها عن شيله حصه وعباتها.. هزت راسها الممرضه وركظت تيبهم من غرفة العمليات وين نسووهن...ويوم يابتهن شلهن ورجع يدخل الغرفه... حط العباه على الكرسي..ومسك الشيله وحاول يلبس حصه شيلتها...سبحان الله يدخل الدكتور والا شي وهي بلا شيله..؟!!..مايصير.. حط ايده تحت راسها ورفعه شوي عشان يخش الشيله من تحته.. وعقب عباااله رام يحط الشيله على راسها ويغطي شعرها بشكل مناسب على الاقل...ولو انه مايعرف بهالسوالف بس احسن من ماشي...وبعد ما تاكد بانها بخير اتصل بعبدالله وطمنه عليها.. وطلع من المستشفى ساير صوب بيت عمه عشان اييب نوره تقعد مع اختها....

--------------------------------

----------


## Taka

الجزء الثامن والاربعين

طلع خليفه من المستشفى وباله شوي مرتاح لانه حصه بخير الحين... وصار لازم يفكر بطريقه يخبر فيها اهلها... ماعليه كل شي فوقته حلوو..خله احين يسير ايييب نوره عشان تقعد مع اختها..وبعدين يصير خير..وصل بيت عمه ونزل...دخل البيت على على طووول..وحصله مثل ماتوقع..فاظي...راح المطبخ شاف البشكاره هناك...
خليفه: ايييه...شو اسمها هذي بعد...هاللوو.. !!..سيري عند نووره فووق..قوليلها بابا خليفه يريد انتي...
هزت راسها البشكاره ومشت بهداوه وبروووووووود...وخليفه يراقبها بغيض...مايتحمل هالبرود هذا...زعج عليها ..
خليفه: بسسسسسرررررررررعه.....!!!...قاعده تتمشالي...
البشكاره اول ماسمعت الزعجه ركظت...مثل مايقولون اطلقت لساقيها العنان.... وظحك عليها خليفه غصبن عنه ورغم الضيج اللي يحس فيه بسبب حال حصه...لانه البشكاره قزمه وقصييره وشكلها ينقع من الظحك وهي تركظ زايغه...
دقت البشكاره الباب على نوره اللي كانت راقده...وطولت وهي ادق بشكل متواصل ومززعج...
نورة: شووووووووووووووووو..!!!! ...اووففف الواحد مايتهنى برقاد في هالبيت...
البشكاره: نوره..بابا كليفا يريد انتي....
نورة: منوووووووو.؟؟؟؟
البشكاره: بتلي بااااااااااب...

انقهرت نوره...هاللي قاصرني بشكاره وتتهزبني بعد....نشت وفرت اللحاف عنها وبطلت الباب وشعرها منتشر حوالي ويهها بشكل يظحك..ومرصصه عيونها بظيج...
نورة: شوفيج..؟؟
البشكاره: بابا كليفا يريد انتي..
ونوره دهماااااااانه..
نورة: منو بابا كليفا انتي بعد..!!
البشكاره: بابا كليييييييفااااا...هادا ساديق مال بابا ابدوللاااه...
نورة: خلوووف..؟؟؟؟ يباني انا؟؟
البشكاره: يس...
نورة: شو يباني..؟؟
البشكاره: ماااااااااااادري هو قول سيري قول مشان نوره ينزل تاهاااااات...
عفست نوره ويهها..
نورة: مالت عليج وياها رمسه ...رمسه انجليزي نفهم لج...خربتي رمستنا الهنود يرمسون احسن عنج...امحق خمس سنيين تعليم فيج عالفاظي....
نورة معصبه لانهم وعووها من رقادها.....
البشكاره: شوووووووو انتي شو يقول..؟!
نورة: انا قول ثانكيو فيري ماتش ...جلبي ويهج ممكن.؟!..
البشكاره: ينزل تهاااات الهين...
نورة: ان شاء الله عمتي...
سكرت نوره الباب وراحت للحمام..تغسلت وسحت شعرها وبدلت ثيابها ولبست الشيله ونزلت... خلوف كان واقف في الصاله مجابل الدريشه...
نورة: السلام عليكم...
صد خليفه صوبها بسرعه...
خليفه: وعليكم السلام...صح النوم...سنه لين ماتنزلين؟؟
نورة: اكرهك انزين...قطعت عليه رقدتي...
خليفه: هههههههه..وبعفس عليج يومج بعد....سيري لبسي عباتج ونزلي بسسسسسسسرعه....
نورة: لالالا شو هذا عمليه اختطاف...بدلت رايك عن حصيص؟؟...لالا اسفه خليفه ياولد عمي ماقدر انا مخطوووبه...اسمحلي...
خليفه: لمي ثمج....بسرعه نوره والله ماعندي وقت...
نورة: من صدقك انته؟...وين بتوديني؟؟؟
خليفه: بشرح لج في السياره... ركظي بسرعه....
نورة: اول قول...
خليفه: نوروه انا عمري مامديت ايدي عليج بس والله وحلفت اني بصفعج ان ماتحركتي احين....خلصيني...!!!
نورة: ويي بسم الله... شياكم اليوم كله تفاتنون اول شي البشكاره والحين انته...دقايق..
ركبت نوره مستغربه وزايغه من خليفه في نفس الوقت ... ولبست عباتها وشيلتها والنعال..وشلت شنطتها وحطت فيها كم غرض احتياط..ماتدري شو يبا خليفه منها ووين مودنها...الله يستر..
نزلت تحت وطلعت معاه وركبت السياره...وطااار خليفه برا البيت...
نورة: اييييييييه شوي شوي....شالني تبا تنفدني انته..؟!!!.. حرام عليك وراي اعراس احظرهن ماريد اتكسر..
سكت عنها... وردت تقول...
نورة: غلط عبدالله يوم قالي مابتركبين سياره خليفه...!!..ساعتها قلت له بركبها مع حرمه خليفه المستقبليه هههههههاي...
عقد حياته وطنشها بعد....برطمت نوره...
نورة: بسم الله شوفيك..؟؟؟
خليفه: نوره...حصه في المستشفى...
سكتت نوره...دقيقه تستوعب فيها اللي تسمعه...وهي اطالع بويه خليفه المتوتر ..وقالت بصوت هادي..وواطي..
نورة: .........ها..؟!..
خليفه: اللي سمعتيه.... تعبت اليوم في الدوام.. ووديتها المستشفى.. ويوم سوولها فحص قالوا بنسويلها عمليه الحين لاستئصال الزايده..لا تخافين..سوت العمليه والحين هي في غرفتها تحت تاثير البنج... ماحبيت اخبركم عشان ماتستهمون عليها..قلت يوم بتستوي بخير بخبركم...وترامحد يدري لين الحين الا انا وانتي وعبدالله...
انصدمت نوره...وياها صداع على طول...حصه ...اختي..في المستشفى وسوولها عمليه..؟!!!...ياويلي عليج ياحصيص...فديتج والله....تمت ساكته ولا قالت شي...شو بتقول..؟؟ ... الحمد لله على سلامتها بس... لين الحين مب مستوعبه ولا مصدقه....
اطالعها خليفه باستغراب..
خليفه: نوره..؟!..
هزت نوره راسها...
نورة: مب مصدقه....مب مصدقه ان كل هذا يصير وانا مادري..
خليفه: وان دريتي شو بتسوين يعني..؟؟ وفرت عليج الوقت اللي بتمين فيه مستهمه وهي في العمليات...انتي احين تدرين انها بخير ومافيها شي...
نورة: ياوييلي عليج ياحصيص....ماتستاهل والله....
خليفه: هي والله ما تستاهل....
نورة: واحين شوو؟؟؟
خليفه: احين الله يسلمج بوديج لها تقعدين عندها... وعقب بسير الاتصالات وباخذ لها اجازه مرضيه... امج متى بتيي من المزرعه..؟؟
نورة: هي سايره المزرعه؟؟...والله مادري...بس اكيد قبل الغدا..يعني بعد نص ساعه او ساعه جي..
خليفه: متى يطرشون الدريول حق حصه بالعاده..؟؟
نورة: الساعه 2...
خليفه: تمام..بعد مااخلص من الاتصالات بسير بيتكم وبخبرها... عقب كيفها هي عاد تنشر الخبر ..
سكتت نوره شوي..عقب نطت..
نورة: عندي كلاس الساعه ثلاث..
خليفه: كيفج عاده تحظرين والا اطنشين...بعده وقت لين 3...
نورة: اسميني بطنش...بقعد عند حصيص فديتها....
خليفه في خاطره يقول ياحظج...حتى انا فديييتها...وخاطري اقعد عندها بس ماروم.... وصلوا المستشفى ..ونزلوا...مشى خليفه معاها لين غرفه حصه... دخلوا..وحصلوا الممرضه تكشف عليها وعلى المغذي اللي مركبينه.. طارت نوره عند اختها.. ووقفت عدال شبريتها تتاملها..مدت ايدها تمسك ايد اختها شوي شوي..طلعت الممرضه.. ووقف خليفه بعيد يتامل بويه حصه اللي مب قادر يشبع من شوووفته...انتبه على ظحكه نوره...ظحكه غريبه طالعه في غير محلها ووقتها...شو يضحكها هالخبله الحين وهي تشوف اختها جي؟؟؟ اطالعها خليفه باستغراب...!!!..التفتت له نوره...
نورة: منو اللي ملعوزنها بالشيله جي..؟!!..
سالت السؤال وهي مب محتاجه اجابه فعلا عليه... اطالعته بمكر... وشافت ابتسامته المكتومه وهو ينزل راسه قافط.. تاملت فيه..ولد عمها هذا انسان مختلف..غير عن الناس... يهتم بالتفاصيل.. ويحاتي حصه بشكل مؤثر...حتى الشيله لبسها اياها عشان محد يشوفها فغيابه..وتخيلت شكله وهو كان يلبسها اياها..مسكين شو عرفك بهالامور انته..؟!.. هزت راسها وقالت بتاثر...
نورة: والله انك ريــــــــال شهـــــم ياخليفه... الله يجعلها من نصيبك ان شاء الله...
رفع خليفه راسه واطالع نوره باهتمام وامتنان على دعوتها له...وراحت عيونه صوب ويه حصه..ولمعت عيونه...شوي شوي خبر حبه لحصه قام ينتشر...كان همه تعرف حصه بالموضوع..ويوم درت..صار فيها اللي صار...
خليفه: آآمين يانوره....الله يسمع منج..
قعد يراقب نوره وهي تعدل لحصه شيلتها بشكل احسن....ويوم خلصت سحبت كرسي ويلست عدال اختها.. وخليفه حس بوقفته هني غلط...
خليفه: احمم..نوره.. هذيج اللي عالطاوله شنطة حصه...دخييلج...يوديها عندج ولا تخلين حد يفتشها ابد...حتى انتي لا تفتشينها...فيها شي ماظن حصه تسمح لاي حد يشووفه... والاحسن تشلينها وياج البيت وادسينها...او يوم تنش حصه تشاورينها شو تسوين بشنطتها.. بس محد يشووفها....
نورة: وانته كيف عرفت انه الشنطه فيها شي سرري لهالدرجه..؟!..
توتر خليفه...
خليفه: ...لاني انا صاحب هالشي هذا... ولا انا ولا حصه اعتقد نبا حد يدريبه...
سالت نوره بفضول..وهي تبتسم بمكر...
نورة: شو هو هالشي؟؟....هدية؟؟
خليفه...احم....رساله....
غمزت له نوره..
نورة:..........بس..؟!!!!...
ابتسم خليفه ونزل عيونه للارض...
خليفه:....وورده....
نورة: هههههههههه ياويلي انا...ياعيني عليك والله انك عجيب...
قفط خليفه...
خليفه: المهم مثل ماوصيتج لا تخلين حد يفتش اووكي..؟!.. حطي حصه بعيووونج تفهمين..؟!
نورة: ان شااااااااء الله.... وهي في عيون ناس قبلي ماظني تبا عيوني الحين....
خليفه: ههههههه يالسباله....ان نشت سلمي عليها...انا بييكم عقب ان شاء الله.. محتايه شي؟؟
نورة: لا سلامتك...ومشكور ياخليفه على اهتمامك بحصيص....
خليفه: انتي تعرفين انه مافي داعي للشكر....يالله فمان الله...ان احتيتي شي دقيلي..
نورة: ان شاء الله....الله وياك...
اطالع خليفه حصه نظرة اخيره...وطلع من الغرفه وسكر الباب وراه.... وفي واحد من ممرات المستشفى..شاف هندي يبيع عصير وسندويشات...تذكر انه نوره مسكينه ماكلت شي وعلى لحم بطنها... خذ لها 2 عصير لاكنور وسندويش جبن..ورد للغرفه..دق الباب..
نورة: تفضل.........
دخل خليفه...
نورة: هلا خليفه..نسيت شي..
خليفه: نسيت انج على لحم بطنج ويبت لج شي تاكلينه.. مافيني ادوخين انتي بعد واطيحين علينا من فقر الدم...
عطاها الكيس وشلته عنه وهي تظحك..
نورة: تسسسسسسسسسسلم والله ياولد عمي....ياحنــــــــــــون انته...
خليفه: ههههههههههه عنبو هالويه لج يالغلسه....يالله باي..

----------


## Taka

طلع خليفه وهو يظحك على بنت عمه... مينونه هالبنت...تظحك الواحد غصب..لها اسلوب استفزاز ماشافه عند حد.... ويستغرب كيف تخلي الناس يتكلمون عن خصوصياتهم غصبن عنهم وبدون مايحسون.... سار عند الدكتور المصري اللي معالج حصه..وساله عن حالها واطمن عليها..وخذ من عنده عذر طبي.... طلع من المستشفى وركب سيارته وعلى طول سار الاتصالات..وقدم على اجازه لحصه لين ما تتشافى...ويوم خلص اموره ترخص من الدوام اللي مطنشنه من البدايه وروح بيت عمه.... ولاحظ ان السياره موجوده...زين يعني حرمه عمه موجووده... دخل البيت وهو يعرف من قبل انه محد موجود فيه غير العيوز...ويلس في الصاله يترياها...ويوم دخلت كان مبين عليها انها توها مخلصه سبوح...
ام خالد: مرررررحبا ابووويه....ثرك هنييه.؟؟..محد قالي..
نش خليفه وسلم عليها...
خليفه: مرحبابج اكثر عموووه..شحااالج؟؟
ام خالد: بخييير يابويه شحالك انته؟
خليفه: الحمد لله...استريحي عموووه..
ام خالد: خير يابووويه ..شوفيك؟؟؟
خليفه: انتي يلسي برمسج...
يلست ام خالد وهي زايغه...
ام خالد: شو مستوي...؟!
خليفه: اطمني...ماصار الا كل خير...وترا الكل بخير وسهاله لاتحاتين...بس حصه...
على طول العيوز حطت ايدها على صدرها زايغه...
ام خالد: شوفيها حصه..؟!...
احتار خليفه كيف يخبرها السالفه...العيوز مصصصررره تسويها مأساااة....مهما خفف الموضوع...
خليفه: عموووه..والله حصه بخيييييييييير وحلفت لج...الحين بخير هي بس تعبت شوي اليوم الصبح في الدوام..ووديتها المستشفى...
ام خالد: ياويلي...!!!..اتصلت بي هي ماقالت لي شي...
خليفه: مابغت تزيغج يمكن...
ام خالد: شو يعورها....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!
عيز خليفه وهو يقولها البنت بخير....!!...
خليفه: عمووه..بطنها كان يعورها ...ويوم فحصوها حصلوا عندها الزايده...وعالجووها والحين احسن...والله....
تحاشى خليفه كلمه "عملية" عن اطيح عليه العيوز ويبتلش فيها بعد...مب ناقص...
ام خالد: عالجووها..؟!...كيف عالجوووها خبرني..؟!..
خليفه: سوولها جراحه بسيطه بس...
ام خالد: وابووووويييي....طرووولها بطنها..؟؟؟؟؟
تلفت خليفه بغيض....يا الله هالعيوز كيف صورت السالفه كانها مجزره.. جي الدكاتره ذباحين هم يطرولها بطنها مثل ماهي متخيله؟؟.. لا حول ولا قوه...
خليفه: بيكون شق بسيط عمووه..والله بخير بخير....احين قومي لبسي عباتج بوديج لها...
ماصدقت العيوز تسمع طاري سيييره..طارت غرفتها ويابت عباتها... وركبت السياره قبله...وصلها خليفه المستشفى عند نوره وما دخل..وصلها لين الباب بس وخلاها..
وروح سيده بيتهم...كان حاس نفسه عفففن من كثر مايتحرك ويركظ ..وظروووري يتسبح ويتنعنش...وصل البيت وحصل حمدان توه ياي من الكليه وكتبه في ايده...سلم على اخووه عالطاير وركب حجرته وتسبح وعقب صلى الظهر...وبعد ماخلص سمع عنود تزقره للغدا.. وحس بيوع مفاجئ.. تلبس مره ثانيه ثيابه ونزل..ويلس مع ابوه واخوانه عالغدا في المطعم الصغير...وكانن الحريم في الصاله...
وفي نص الغدا.. التفت حمدان صوب خليفه...
حمدان: احس ويهك معتفس...شفيك؟؟
سكت خليفه... وحاول يسرط اللقمه اللي فحلجه...ويحس ريجه نشف فجاه...
بو سلطان: هي...وياي من وقت اليوم بعد...ليش طالع من دوامك؟؟؟
مد خليفه ايده وخذ كوب ماي .وشرب منه عشان يسيييح الللقمه اللي وقفت فحلجه...
اطالعه حميد بفضول...
حميد: شو بلاك خلوف...ارمس...
خليفه: احم.. حصه بنت عمي حمد..
كلهم عقدوا حياتهم....ليش خليفه يرمس عن بنت عمه..؟؟؟
سلطان: شفيها..؟؟!..
خليفه: في المستشفى...
على طول بهت حمدان..ورفع ايده عن الغدا....وبحلق فويه خليفه منصدم....حصه غاليه عليه وايد وايد...
بو سلطان: شووووووو؟؟...شفيها؟؟
خليفه: بخير الحين...بس تعبت اليوم في الدوام ووديتها توام...وسوولها عمليه الزايده..واحين هي بخير عندها اختها وامها...
كلهم انصدموا....غمض حمدان عيونه ورص على شفايفه ونش عن الغدا وطلع من المطعم للحمام..تغسل وعلى طووووول السياره وطار...في الوقت اللي كانوا اخوان خليفه وابوه ياخذون منه التفاصيل ... بعدها نش خليفه عن الغدا يوم عافه هو بعد... وانتشر الخبر بسرعه في البيت...عنود صاحت...ماتتخيل ربيعتها وحبيبتها سوت عمليه على السريع وهي ماتدري...والكل زعل علشان حصه...
حمدان كان من الخاطر قلبه يعوره....حصه مثل اخته واعزز...رقتها ونعومتها تحبب اي شخص فيها...مب كفايه اللي صارلها بسبب وفاة ريلها بعد الحين الزايده..؟!!!!..الله يعينها كم بتتحمل هالبنت..؟!...اللهم لا اعتراض.. مسك تيلفونه يوم نزل من سيارته..ومشى للمبنى ودخل.....واتصل على خليفه....وساله كم رقم الغرفه واي قسم...وسكر عنه ..يوم وصل الغرفه حصل عبدالله واقف مع الدكتور عند الباب ويرمس معاه...سلم عليه وتريا لين ماخلص رمسته مع الدكتور...يوم سار هذاك ساله حمدان..
حمدان: شحالها حصه..؟؟؟
عبدالله: بخير حمدان..حصه بخير..نشت واحين عندها الممرضه تحطلها مسكن...شوي مكان العمليه يعورها..
عض حمدان على شفايفه قبل ماتفلت منه كلمة " فديتها" ويعصب عبدالله بسبتها...وقال بدالها..
حمدان: تستاهل سلامتها عبدالله...
ابتسم عبدالله..
عبدالله: الله يسلمك..... ( وحط ايده على كتف حمدان).... ادريبها غاليه عليك وزايغ عليها... تبا تشوفها..؟؟
حمدان: ياريت..اذا يصير..
عبدالله: دقيقه بس..
دخل عبدالله شوي وعقب طلع بعد ماطلعت الممرضه ياشر لحمدان انه يدش...يوم دش حمدان سلم عالكل...بس عيونه كانت متعلقه بحصه...بويهها الشاحب..وعيونها اللي بالكاد تفتحهن..وايدها على بطنها يمكن على مكان العمليه...تاملها لفتره...وابتسمت له حصه كانها تبا اطمنه...وقف حمدان والكل يراقبه في نص الغرفه..مجابل حصه...وقال بانفعال..
حمدان: انتي ماتيوزين عن المصايب..؟!..
نقعوا كلهم من الظحك حتى حصه ظحكت شوي وسكتت يوم عورها بطنها..
حصه: ههههه .. آآآآخ...شو اسوي المصايب هي اللي ماتيوز عني...
حط حمدان ايده فمخابيه...مب هاينه عليه...
حمدان: سلامات حصه.... ماتشوفين شر...ماتستاهلين والله...
حصه: الله يسلمك حمدان...
التفت حمدان صوب حرمه عمه...
حمدان: تستاهلين سلامتها عمووه..وانتي بعد نوره...
يلس وياهم حمدان شوي يخربط عليهم ويرفع معنوياتهم شوي...ويوم وصلت عنود مع امها يايبنهم بو سلطان... طلع حمدان من المستشفى صوب بيتهم...فاجه يت فطيم على باله...ماشافها في المستشفى..وينها؟؟... وااال يمكن بعدها في الجامعه وماتدري...مسك تيلفونه واتصل باخته ميره...اللي كانت تغدي عيالها اللي يردون متاخر من المدرسه....وخبرها بالسالفه كلها...وقالها تخبر ناصر وحرمته..ووصاها ماتنسى فطيم يوم بترد من الجامعه يخبرونها ...لا يخلونها بروحها في البيت....وهي من ربشتها ماافتكرت ليش يدخل ويهتم لهالدرجه بفطيم..!!!.. سكر عنها وراح صلى العصر ..عقب روح الشركه لدوامه...المهم انه اطمن على حصه وارتاح باله..

من جهة ثانيه..عبدالله كان مرتبش...يطالع عنود في الغرفه بنظرات تقولها " اخيرا شفتج..وغصبن عنج بعد..".. وعنود تتبسم وهي قافطه...بس ماكثر يلسه معاهم لانه دوامه يبدا بعد صلاة العصر اليوم...فروح يشوف شغله بعد ما اطمن واتصل بناصر وقاله انه بيي وبييب هل البيت معاه...زين يعني مابيتمون رواحهم...سار لقسم الاشعة يشوف شغله...
المغرب ماصدقت حصه تفظى الغرفه شوي..ناصر شل الحريم ميره وحمده وردهن البيت .. والعيوز وفطيم اتصلن بالدريول عشان يردن البيت ويرتبن ثياب لحصه وام خالد عشان ام خالد بتبات عندها طبعا..وعقب العشا بيرجعن.... وقوم محمد الكتبي وحرمته وعنود ردوا من العصر بيتهم..تمت نوره...بعد صلاة المغرب زقرتها حصه ويلست نوره عدالها...
حصه: خبريني كل شي بالتفصيل الممل..
نورة: اخبرج شووو؟؟
حصه: كل شي...
نورة: هممممممممم اللي عرفته انج تعبتي في الدوام وشلج خليفه ويابج المستشفى.. واهتم بكل شي وتم يترياج لين ماطلعتي من العمليات...وتاكد انج بخير...حتى الشيله لبسج اياها بشكل يفطس من الظحك قبل مايخليج واييني البيت..
حصه: شوو قلتي؟؟...لبسني الشيله؟؟؟ ..خيبه يعني انا كنت بلا شيله...
نورة: هممممممممم هي...بس ماظني انه غلط في شي...زين منه انه لبسج الشيله بعد عشان محد يشوفج بلاها...
احترق ويه حصه من الاحراج وهي تتخيل شكلها وشكل خليفه وهو واقف هني يطالعها بلا شيله...آآآآآخ يالفظيحه..!!
حصه: انزين وبعدين.؟؟
نورة: يا البيت ووعووني من الرقاد وقالي لبسي عباتج وتعالي السياره..المهم في الدرب خبرني..ويابني هني عشان ايلس وياج...وعقب سار الاتتصالات حسب قوله عشان ياخذ لج اجازه ومر بيتنا وخبر امايه ويابها هني.عقب رد بيتهم وانتشر الخبر..بس...
التفتت حصه مكان ثاني سرحانه....بس؟؟..كل هذا اللي سواه خليفه وتقولين بس يانوره..؟!!...ياربي شو اسوي بهالانسان...؟!.. تحمل كل شي برووحه ...ويوم اطمن اني بخير خبر الكل؟؟... ضغطت حصه على بطنها متويعه.. وسمعت صوت نوره..

----------


## Taka

نورة: هي صح...وصاني ايود شنطتج اون فيها شي ماتبين حد يشوفه وانا خشيتها تحت الشبريه لين ماتنشين...
تذكرت حصه باندهااااش شنطتها والرساله اللي فيها.... وشكرت في خاطرها خليفه اللي فكر في هذي بعد...حتى هالتفصيل الصغير مانسيته...؟!!!!...والله انك...شو اقول بس....يزاك الله الف خير...
حصه: عطيني اياها...
سلمتها نوره الشنطه وهي تراقب بفضول حصه وهي تفتح الشنطه واطلع الظرف...وتفتح الرساله الجديمه وتقراها من اول ويديد.... وهالمره قرتها بتامل اكثر...بتفهم اكبر... مسكين خليفه...ظلمته..وتعذب بسبتي... مافهمت ولد عمي....دمعت عينها ومسحت الدمعه على طول ونوره تراقب مستغربه وهي ساكته... رجعت حصه الرساله للظرف وعطته نوره...
حصه: يوديه عندج نوره..الشنطه اباها..بس الرساله هذي يوديها بس بليز لا تقرينها....
خذت نوره الظرف..
نورة: ولا يهمج...
وحطتها في شنطتها... طلعت حصه الورده اللي ذبلت شوي.. وحطتها داخل كوب ماي كان محطوط عالطاوله ومشروب نصصه... وتاملتها شوي بفرح.. في الوقت اللي دخل فيه عبدالله وهو لابس اللاب كوت ماله وشكله كاشخ..
عبدالله: هااا حصيص...شحالج...؟
حصه: انته دكتور فاشل.... بعده صبعي الصغير لريلي يعورني وانته ماعالجته...
عبدالله: ههههههههههههههه..بقص صبع ريلي وبعطيج ايااه ....
حصه: ههههههه مابغيه.. مشكور..عالج لي صبعي...
لبسها عبدالله في الوقت اللي مسك فيه الملف الخاص فيها اللي معلق جدام الشبريه وقعد يقرا فيه...توه بس بين انه دكتوووور...ويهتم بتفاصيل العلاج...وتطور الحاله...وخواته يراقبنه باندهاش واعجاب وفخر..بعد ماخلص رجع الملف مكانه وسار صوبها...وتساند على الشبريه..
عبدالله: شي يعورج؟؟؟
حطت ايدها على بطنها...
حصه: مكان العمليه بس...
عبدالله: بيعطونج مسكن ثاني قبل ماترقدين...
نطت نوره وهي تمد ايدها لجيب الكووت مال عبدالله..
نورة: وااااااااااااو شكله فنان هالقلم..
ظربها عبدالله على يديها قبل ماتاخذ القلم من الجيب..
عبدالله: هذا هدية الغاليه...
حصه: عليا؟؟
عبدالله: هي نعم..موصتني ماستخدم غيره ههههههه..
ابتسمت حصه...واطالعت فويه اخوها...
حصه: انته اللي قلت حق خليفه يمر ويشلني المستشفى صح؟؟؟
عبدالله: قتله يوديج البيت..هو طاربج المستشفى....
حصه: همممم..مارمت اتصلبك تعبت زياده عقب والتمن عليه الموظفات...وعقبهاماحسيت بشي غير الويع بس...
عبدالله: يالله الأسوأ خطف...وباقي تتشافين بس...مساله وقت.. انا بسير...وين امايه؟
نورة: سارت ترتب ثياب حقها وحق حصه وبترد ..
عبدالله: تمام...محتايات شي؟
حصه: لا سلامتك...
عبدالله: الله يسلمج...حاولي ترقدين...مب لازم تسولفين اربع وعشرين ساعه..
حصه: هههههه انزين..
طلع عنها عبدالله وخلاها مع اختها....
خليفه بعد المغرب اتصل على عبدالله وقاله انه ياي المستشفى يشوف حصه...وكانت العيوز ساعتها موجوده هناك مع نوره اللي ماتحركت من المستشفى من وصلت.. فقاله عبدالله يروح عادي لانه العيوز هناك...المهم انه يوم بغا يطلع من البيت تشبصت فيه عنود وقالت له انه بتسير وياه تشوفها ماشبعت من شوفتها...ويابها معاه... يوم وصلوا المستشفى..دخلت عنود اول وسلمت وقالت لهم انه خليفه يبا يدخل يسلم..فزت حصه بشكل خلى مكان العمليه يعورها مره ثانيه..كانت تبا تقعد ..تعتدل في يلستها فظيحه يدخل وهي منسدحه...
حصه: نورووه يلسيني..
نورة: صبري برفع الشبريه شوي...
رفعت الشبريه نوره على اساس تكون شبه يالسه بشكل مناسب...وعدلت شيلتها ...كانت وايد قااااافطه ...شو بسوي يوم بشوفه..؟؟؟..اول شي الرساااله اللي بينت اني ظلمته وكنت سبب في عذابه واليوم يوم طحت عليهم وتعبل فيني ووداني المستشفى...يافظيحتي فيك ياخليفه..!!..
خليفه برااا بروحه كان مرتبش... كيف بسيطر على نظرتي جدامهم...كييف..؟؟؟ اخاف افتضح....انزين وان درووا...؟ شو يعني...؟؟ بنت عمي ..اباها واخاف عليها حد يروم يمنعني؟؟؟؟... بس بعد...اقفط... طلعت له عنود وقالت له يدخل...مشى ببطء ودخل الغرفه...
خليفه: السسسسسلام عليكم...
ردوا السلام عليه...
خليفه: شحالج عمووه..؟
ام خالد: بخييييييير وعافيه ابويه شحالك انته؟
خليفه: الحمد لله بخير...
وقف جدام شبريه حصه...وتمسك في حد الشبريه ...حتى وهي تعبانه حلوه...كان يطالعها وهو نفسه مب عارف نظرته شو قاعده تقول لها وشو قاعده تفضح...لانه مب قادر يسيطر..بس زين ان العيوز قاعده من جهة ثانيه ماتشوفني...
حصه كانت تحاول انها ماترفع عينها له...تخاف من اللي بتشوفه..بس عيييب...يوم وقف جدام شبريتها رفعت عينها له...توها بس فهمت نظرة خليفه لها كل هالوقت...نظرة مثل العتاب...كانه يقولها كيف سويتي فيني كل هذا ومادريتي اني احبج.؟!...وفي نفس الوقت ..يقولها بعد انه بعده يباها...يالله يا خليفه...آسفه والله آسفه مافهمتك... وابتسمت له..
خليفه يوم شاف ابتسامه حصه ارتاح شوي...يعني مب معصبه بسبب الرساله....تفهمتني...!!..الحمد لله...
خليفه: شحالج حصه.؟؟
حصه: احم...الحمد لله خليفه..بخير..شحالك انته.؟
خليفه: مانشكي باس..الحمد لله عالسلامه...يابوج روعتينا عليج..
وظحك.. وابتسمت حصه ونزلت راسها من القفطه..
حصه: الله يسلمك... مشكور خليفه على كل اللي سويته ..اليوم الصبح.. تعبتك وياي وايد...
تعمدت حصه تقول " اليوم الصبح...تعبتك وياي وايد.." بلهجة ماكره عشان يفهم انها تقصد الرساله وانها تعبته وعذبته بسبب غبائها...وطبعا خليفه فهم عليها..نزل عيونه وابتسم...ورد رفعهن وقال..
خليفه: تعبج راااحه يابنت عمي... المهم تقومين بالسلامه ان شاء الله..
حصه: الله يسلمك من كل شر...
خليفه: اترخص انا عيل..
ام خالد: وين تبا ابوويه ماشربت لا شاهي ولا شي...
خليفه: ماعليه عمووه بسير اشوف عبدالله اليوم موووول ماشفته... وعقب برد بشل عنود..
ام خالد: على راحتك الغالي...
خليفه: تامرون على شي؟
ام خالد: سلامتك ولد محمد...
خليفه: الله يسلمج..فمان الله..
وطلع خليفه من الغرفه واتصل بعبدالله عشان يلاقيه اي مكان لانه مايعرف وين قسم الاشعه...المهم تلاقوا ويلسوا شوي يسولفون..بس خليفه لاحظ انه عبدالله مشغول شوي بشغله..فترخص منه ورجع للغرفه...ودق الباب...
خليفه: انا خليييفه ...
ام خالد: اقرب ابويه حياك..
دخل خليفه الغرفه..
خليفه: هاا عنود...يالله قومي بنسير البيت..
عنود: خلني يالسه...
خليفه: لالا...بسج...بتينها باجر...بعدين امي ماتدريبج ظهرتي..
عنود: همممممممم انزين يالله...
سلمت على حصه وعمتها ...ويوم يايين بيطلعون..
نورة: لحظه...ودوووني البيت لو سمحتوا..
ام خالد: ويدي..!!..وين بتسيرين؟..ليش ماقلتي للدريول يوديج..
نورة: اسير ويا ولد عمي وبنت عمي ابرك عن الدريول امايه... يالله محتايين شي من البيت؟؟
ام خالد: بنتصل يوم بنحتاي شي..وانتي ديري بالج عالبيت تراه فاظي وابوج لين الحين مايدري بحصيص يمكن اخبره ويرد..واذا رد لا تهملينه تسمعين...
نورة: افا عليج...الشايب فعيوني...يالله فمان الله..
طلعوا ثلاثتهم من الغرفه وركبوا السياره...طبعا نوره ركبت ورا...ووصلوها البيت وردوا هم بيتهم....
-----------------------------

----------


## Taka

الجزء التاسع والاربعون

الاربعاء العصر كانوا اغلبهم متيمعين عند حصه في المستشفى..ام خالد ونوره وفطيم..وبو خالد اللي يا من بوظبي وودر شغله مخصوص عشان حصه...خالد ياها الظهر ورجع البيت عند صلاة العصر..وعبدالله اللي يالس على كرسي قريب من شبريه حصه باللاب كوت ماله...
حصه: امااايه..والله عادي ماعليكم مني...
ام خالد: شقايل يابنتي نسير العرس ونخليج...لالالا انا مب سايره..
حصه: امايه لاتخليني احلف عليج...الا يوم واحد هو شو بيصير فيني يعني؟؟؟ بعدين فظييحه في خالي وحرمته وشيخه...
عبدالله: امايه لاتنسين عرسي عقب اسبوع اخافهم يتنيحسون ولا ايوووون...
التفتت فطيم على نوره تصاصرها..
فطيم: سمعي..يتنيحسون اون...جي يهال.؟؟
نورة: اشششش سكتي...
بو خالد بصوت عالي يكلم ولده...
بو خالد: شقايل يعني تباها تخلي البنت بروحها,..؟ .
عبدالله: حصه ماعليها شر..يالسه تراها في المستشفى..وبتقعد معاها عنود...وانا اصلا مابروح الشارجه الا الخميس العصر بحضر العرس وبرد في الليل على طول... ماعليها شر ان شاء الله...
سكتت الام محتاره..مب هاين عليها تخلي حصه بروحها في المستشفى... ونورة الا بنت ..ماتامن تخلي بناتها رواحهن.. لازم حد مسؤول عليهن..
حصه: امايه لا تفكرين بالسالفه..انتوا طلعوا من العين الخميس الصبح...وردوا الجمعه بعد الغدا..او الصبح..بس لازم تحظرون ماعليكم مني انا...
ام خالد: والله مادري يابنتي ... ماتهونين علي اخليج ارووحج هني..
حصه: ماعليج مني انا مب سايره مكان... وبيني وبينكم تيلفون ..وعنود بتيلس وياي... شو بيصيرلي يعني؟!..
ام خالد: انزين حد من حريم العيال بيقعد وياج..!!!!..
نورة: امايه كلهن معزومات وبيسيييرن العرس....
ام خالد: عنبوو ولا وحده منهن بتقعد..؟!
حصه: انا ما اباهن يقعدن عندي...برايهن مالنا سلطه عليهن نجبرهن يقعدن وياي يحرسني بلا داعي...
بو خالد: خلاص يام خالد البنت ماعليها شر...صدقها هي في المستشفى وعندها بتيلس بنت عمها وعيال عمها هني شو بيصيرلها يعني..؟!.. وكلي الله...انا بقوم اسير عنكم العزبه...يالله تامروني على شي؟؟
الكل: سلامتك..
طلع بو خالد ..وحصه بالها شارد...توترت يوم قال ابوها ان عيال عمها هني...منو يقصد.؟!..منو اللي بيفتكر فيني غير خليفه..؟!..حمدان بيسير العرس... وسلطان وحميد مالهم خص فيها ولا بيحاتون زود يعني....محد غير خليفه ...وهي تدري انه مابيقصر بيسوي اللي عليه وزيااااااااااااااااده....الله يستر بس..

حصه ما تلقت زيارات وايده لانه موصية الكل ماينشرون الخبر هذا...لانها هي اصلا مالها مزاج ومافيها على الزيارات والمجاملات...بس اهلها وقوم عمها هم اللي زاروها...وماشاء الله مب مقصرين الغرفه ماتخلى ..لازم حد يكون معاها...وحست انها محبوبه من اهلها..وهالشي رفع معنوياتها لكثر الاهتمام الي تحصله منهم...وبشكل خاص...اهتمام خليفه الكبير اللي لفت نظرهم كلهم...
بعد ماطلع بو خليفه بفتره...طلع عبدالله وراه يكمل شغله... وتمت العيوز والبنات عند حصه..شوي ويسمعون دق عالباب.... تحجبن البنات للحذر بس...
ام خالد: اقـــــــــــــــــــرب... يامرحبا...
تبطل الباب وطلع راس حمدان منه بعيونه الشيطانه...وابتسامته الفخوره...
حمدان: السسسسسسسسسسلام عليكم....مرحباااااااابج زووود يام خالد...شحالج؟
ام خالد: هلا والله بولد محمد...هلا بالغالي..بخير فديتك شحالك انته..؟
حمدان: دووم ان شاء الله..انا بخير وعافيه...
حرك ايده كانه يشمل الغرفه كلها بحركته..
حمدان: شحالكن يابنااااااااات..؟!
البنات: بخير الحمد لله...
فطيم عيونها متعلقه بحمدان ..وبحركاته..وبروحه المرحه...احيانا تحسده علىهالحيويه اللي فيه...بس ماجنه لبسني اليوم..اشوفه مب عاطني ويه..؟!... مسكينه فطيم ..مادرت ان حمدان من شافها ارتاح قلبه اخيرا...صح ياي عشان حصه...بس يحس انه من زمان ماشاف فطيم ومتوله عليها....بس حاول يدس مشاعره هذي...العيوز متفيزره..مافيه يسويله سالفه ورمسه بعد...!!!..التفت لحصه وخصصها باهتمامه الكامل...
حمدان: هااااااااا حصيص....!!!..شحالج اليوم الغاليه..؟
حصه: بخيييييييير وعافيه احسن عن امس بوااااااايد...شحالك انته حمدان..
حمدان: بخييييير وعافيه...متى بطلعين من المستشفى..؟
حصه: ماقالولي...ماجنه عليك دوام..
حمدان: سكتي قسم بالله شارد عشانج...
حصه: ماااااااااااااااقصرت والله زيارتك ترفعلي المعنويااات وتونسني..بس عاد اخاف ينزل عليك غضب عمي..ههههههه....
حمدان: على قولتهم..اتق شر الحليم اذا غضب..اظن انه جي المثل الله اعلم...عاد ابويه نادر مايعصب..واذا عصب...!!.. سنفروووا بحياااااااتكم...
تناقعوا كلهم من الظحك وهم يتذكرون رسوم السنافر....يوم اييهم شرشبيل يتشاردون وهم يقولون هالجمله.... قعد حمدان يخربط عليهم شوي ويسولف..وطلعت ام خالد تشوف حرمه مرقده عدال حصه..تعرفها من زمان...
نورة: انته بتحظر العرس لاااه..؟
حمدان: انتي وايد اشوفج مرتبشه على هالعرس..!!..همممممممم ( ويطالع نوره من فوق لتحت بمغايظ).... بتشوف الحبايب والا مب عشان سواد عيون العروس حاظرة العرس...
نورة: حرام عليكم حاسديني على هالشوفه اللي من سنه لسنه...حالك احسن عني مسود الويه كل مابغيت تشوف شرفت علينا....
قفطت فطيم ونزلت راسها وهي تبتسم... وانقهر حمدان لانه حس باحراج شوي... وتم يطالع نوره يبا ينرفزها...
نورة: لا اطالعني جي..؟
حمدان: ليش..؟
نورة: بس...
حمدان: شو اسوي .؟..ماقدر امنع نفسي... بنت عمي...احبج..اموووت فيج...تعرفين اني بفج خطبتج من سعيد وباخذج..؟؟؟...مالي خص انتي بنت عمي انا احق فيج عن غيري...
انصدمت فطيم....وبطلت عيونها....ونورة تجهزت لحرب كلامية مع حمدان مثل ماتعودت...وحصة نقعت من الظحك على هالمسرحية...
نورة: كل يوم هالتهديد..؟!..كل ما تسمع شي ما يعيبك مني قلت لي ولد عمج وغصبن عنج بخذج..؟؟.. ثرك باااااااااااااير ولد عمي مايبنك البنات تبا تغصبني عليك...
حصة ماترضى على حمدان
حصة: هههههههه لالا حمدانوه سوووقه مااااااشي عال العال..
حمدان: انا مايبني البنات؟؟ انا بااااااااير؟؟؟....انا بس ارفع ايدي جذي( ورفع صبعة بخــقة فظيعه)... وتحصلين البنات طايحات عند ريولي...
نورة: اتحداك...
حمدان: مب قد التحدي صدقيني...
نورة: انا والا انته..؟؟
حمدان: حظرة جنابج...ولمي ثمج عني لا اسير اقول لسعيد انج داقة سوالف وياي..تحيدينه يغار...
نورة: وشدراك انته؟؟؟
حمدان: مب على حمدان ياعمري.. ماعرفتي ولد عمج..
نورة: صدق ماعرفت ولد عمي..احيدك ريال..بس صدمتني..مب طبايع الرياييل المواشاة والتهديد...!!
حمدان: هذا الاسلوب اللي يتعاملون فيه مع المتخلفين عقليا والجهلة...
حصه: بااااااااااااااااس ايه..شو بتقلبونها حرب.؟!!...
التفتت نوره باستغراب لحصه...
نورة: منو؟؟ انا وحمدان؟؟...لاااااااااااااا نحن حبايب عيال عم...صح ولد عمي الغالي..؟
حمدان: هي فديت بنت عمي انا....اشوفج...صدي هني...امواااح..
تناقعوا كلهم من الظحك خصوصا انه قطع نص البوسه ووجهها لفطيم ..وظحك هو وياهم....وفطيم تظحك وهي قافطه مووووووووت...
فطيم: خس الله هالبوز لك....مافيك سنع..
حمدان: انا يوم اشوفج انسى السنع وطوايفه كلها....
بطلت فطيم عيونها...
فطيم: حمدااااااانووووووه...!!!
ظحك حمدان وغمض عيونه بطريقه مسرحيه وقال..
حمدان: ياعيوووووووووون حمدان انتي..
فطيم: ويه خسك الله يالسبال....
حمدان: افااا.... مب ويه دلع ومغازل...
فطيم: الا انته اللي ماتعرف تغازل كله بدفاشه...
رفع حمدان حواجبه...
حمدان: اهاااااااا افهم من كلامج انج خبيره بامور المغازل...
عصبت فطيم..
فطيم: حشى علي..وجانك تحيدني جي لي معاك تصرف ثاني...
ظحك حمدان...يعرف فطيم انها حشيم...وتربيتها سنعه..
حمدان: شو بتسويين يعني؟
فطيم: بنتف حواجبك....
حصه: اووووووفففففففف طحتي عالعوق...حواجب حمدان تخبلبي...
التفت حمدان لحصه ولبس فطيم...
حمدان: قسم بالله انتي مافي منج اثنين....امووت فيج صدق والله...
قفطت حصه..
حصه: والله حتى انته غالي عندي ولد عمي...خلاص تعال اخطبني وبوافق عليك..
حمدان: صدق والله..؟؟؟؟؟؟
ماتت حصه من الظحك...ماتتخيل ابدا حمدان ياي يخطبها...
فطيم: يعني اذا صدق بتسير تخطبها..؟؟
لاحظ حمدان الغيره تظهر للمرة الثانية...واستانس فيها وايد وقرر يغايظها اكثر..
حمدان: حصة بنت عمي بس تاشر..بصبعها الصغير مال ريلها اللي دوم تتشكى منه...بس اشاااره صغيره... وانفذ اللي تبغيه..
فطيم: آآآهااا هي من نفس نوعك من اللي ياشروون بعد..؟!..
حمدان: الشيخه حصه..اذا اشرت...انا والبنات اللي طايحات عند ريولي ..كلنا نطيح عند ريولها..هذي حصيييص...
سكتت فطيم وصدت صوب ثاني وحمدان يظحك عليها....بسرعة تصدق وتنقهر هالبنت....عميااا..عميا بس اموت فيها....
حصه: ياسلاااااااااااااااام ولد عمي ماروم انا على هالرمسات...
حمدان: بس انتي لا تصدقين عمرج وايد...ما تفرقين بين التقردين والصدق.؟ّ!..
حمدان قالها بجدية وقفطها من الخاطر....نورة ظحكت... وفطوم لبستهم...وحصه برطمت..
حصه: عنبو هالويه لك يالسبال....
حمدان: هههههههههههههههه غاليه والله غاليه...اسولف عليج بس...
ردت ام خالد في هاللحظه...
ام خالد: هاااا..شو بلاكم تظاحكون.؟؟
نورة: سوالف خربطان الا...
ام خالد: هي..دام حمدان عندكم لازم بتظحكون..مااشاء الله عليك ولد محمد.... طالع على ابوك بهالروح المرحه...اذكره على ايام شبابه جذي كان مثلك اممره...
حمدان: افاااااااا..دمّــي ثقيل عيل..
حصه: هههههههههههه حرام عليك حمدان فنان عمي يوم يسولف..
حمدان: وين فنان الا نظحك مجامله عشان مانفشله...!!
نورة: هههههههههههه خسك الله لو يسمعك عمي تقول عنه جي بيروغك من البيت...
حمدان: ههههههههههه اسولف اسولف..كله تصدقوون انتوا ...يالله انا بترخص منكم بسير..
نورة: اصبر لحظه...(وصدت على امها)... امااايه.. خلي حمدان يوصلنا البيت عشان نجهز اغراضنا حق باجر...
ام خالد: لا تعبلن عالريال...يمكن وراه اشغال...
حمدان: لالا عادي عموووه..بوديهن جان يبن...
نورة: يالله عيل...حصيص..نحن ماظني نمر عليج باجر...تامرينا على شي من الشارجه..
حصه: سلمي على شويخ وباركيلها واستسمحيلي منها...
نورة: لا توصين..يالله ديري بالج على نفسج..فمان الله...يالله فطيم نروح..
خذن فطيم ونوره اغراضهن وسمعن توصيات من ام خالد عشان بو خالد في البيت وروحن مع حمدان....يوم طلعوا من المستشفى وقف حمدان في الباركنات ناسي وين وقف سيارته...
فطيم: وين موقف خنفسانتك السودا..؟!...
لبس نظارته الشمسية اللي تناسب ويهه وايد..واطالعها بعصبيه...
حمدان: بااااااااااكفخج بهالنعال هااا...جان الرنج استوت خنفسانه....؟!!!!!..
فطيم: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه...
حمدان: طوفي طوفي... طــوَ لــوَل ..
فطيم: يعني انته اللي امممره مقصر في الطول..؟؟؟
حمدان: الطول مايعيب الريال بالعكس يعدل عليه...لكن حرمه..؟؟..هممممممم...
قالها واطالعها من فوق لتحت....وانقهرت فطيم...وقالت بتهور..
فطيم: يمدحووونه الطول حتىى في الحريم..بعدين عادي تكون طويله المهم ماتطلع اطول من ريلها...يعني لازم يكون طويل بعد...
شقت الابتسامه حلج حمدااااان...وشكله كان فناااااااااااااااااان بالحمدانية والنظارات الشمسية ويبتسم هالابتسامه الحلوه...

----------


## Taka

حمدان: احللللللللللللللى شي قلتيه لين الحين....درر واللهي درر.... (تقرب منها) ظروري ريلج يكون طويل.. مثلي جذي..
وغمز لها...
تراجعت فطيم قافطه ومنقهره من عمرها ورطت نفسها بنفسها ..وهذا حمدان مايحشم حد اسميه..اللي فخاطره بيقوله سيده ماعليه من حد.....
نورة: حلفوا انتوا بس.....؟؟! ..قولوا قسم بالله..؟؟ موقفينا في نص الشارع تتناقرون..حمدان تراني بوقف تكسي وبروح...
مشى حمدان صوب سيارته..
حمدان: سيري جان تبيني احش ريولج واسدحج في الشارع وادوسج بالرنج ساير ياي كم مره..اللي تقول عنها هالقلم خنفسانه...
نورة: خييييييبه ماصارت... كل ها عشان وقفت تكسي؟..
استغربت فطيم..توه يتغزل مسرع ماقلب عليها... صدق هالحمدان ماينعرفله...
فطيم: قلم بعيييينك...
المهم ركبوا السياره ووداهم حمدان البيت وهم طول الدرب على نفس الوتيره...شوي نقره وشوي ظحك..وشوي احراجات....لين ماوصلهن البيت وروح عنهن...
جهزن البنات اغراضهن لعرس باجر.. وطلعت نوره الفستان اللي بتلبسه وطرشته للدوبي يكوونه ويرتبوونه لانه كان مبهدل شوي من طول التخزين في غرفة الملابس..وبعد ماخلصن تجهيز نزلن تحت عشان مايحصل بو خالد البيت فاظي يوم بيرجع..لانه يعصب يوم يحصله فاظي..
خليفه كان باله مستهم على حصه... ماسال عنها اليوم...ومستحي يروووح..ومستحي في نفس الوقت يسال اي حد عنها...حتى عبدالله استحى يساله عنها.. عنود ماسارت لها اليوم لانه عندها بروفه في دبي ووداها حميد...محد غير نوره بيعطيه التفاصيل..مسك تيلفونه واتصل على تيلفون البيت وهو يدعى انها تكون بالبيت مب في المستشفى... ويوم ردت عليه نوره ارتااااح باله..
نورة: آآلوووو..
خليفه: السلام عليكم...مرحبا نوره..
نورة: وعليكم السلام هلا...من معاي؟؟
خليفه: انا خليفه..
نورة: هييييييييييي هلا خلييفه شحاااااااااالك؟؟
خليفه: بخير الحمد لله..علومكم انتووووا؟؟؟
نورة: نحن منيحييين....ما يييتنا اليوم...
خليفه: وين اييكم..؟
نورة: المستشفى....
خليفه: استحيت والله عشان جي داق................. شخبارها؟
ابتسمت نوره...
نورة: اليوم احسن عن امس وايد...مرتاحه..بخير..
خليفه: الحمد لله... متى بيطلعونها؟
نورة: ماقالوا متى بيرخصونها...
خليفه: كيف جذي.... وراكم سيرة الشارجه انتوا...
نورة: بنسير باجر الصبح...حصه اقنعت امايه انها تخليها وتروح العرس..
خليفه: وانتي مابتسيرين..
نورة: بلى بسير..
خليفه: بتخلوون حصه بروووحها..؟!!...
نورة: عبدالله قال عنود بتقعد عندها...وابويه قال عيال عمها هني ..بمعنى ثاني انته وعنود عندها .....
ارتاح بال خليفه....واستانس لهالثقه اللي عاطينها اياه اهله واقاربه..
خليفه: اهااااااااا...عيل دامها عندنا ماعليها شر...
نورة: هههههههه اكيد بتحطها فعيونك احسن عننا بعد....
قفط خليفه...
خليفه: عندج شك بالموضوع هذا..؟!..
نورة: هههههههه ابد والله ...واثقه منك ومن مشاعرك...
خليفه: همممممممممم....يودتي الرساله اللي قلت لج عليها..
نورة: هييييييييي تعاااااااااااااال ماخبرتك....
خليفه: خير..؟؟
نورة: خبرت حصه انك تباني ايود الشنطه .... يوم ذكرتها بالشنطه ..خذتها وطلعت الرساله منها.. وقعدت تقراها..واخر شي نزلت دمعه من عيونها....
تاثر خليفه...حس بقلبه اختفى...ذاب...سااااح بين ظلووعه...
خليفه: ......والله..؟!!!!!...
نورة: هي والله.....مسود الويه شو كاتبلها....
ابتسم خليفه..
خليفه: مااااااااااالج خص يالفضوليه...
نورة: ههههههههه اكيد كاتبلها احبج وهالشغلات....
خليفه: هههههههههههه والله الرساله كلها مافيها كلمه احبج اصلا...
نورة: هيييييييييييييييييييه ياولد عمي....تخريج امريكا مايعترفون بكلمه آي لوف يووووو... كله خبط لزق...
خليفه: تخريج امريكا فعيينج الله لا يردني لها ان شاء الله لا محتاج ولا سايح ولا مريض...وانتي سالي حصه اذا بغت بتخبرج واذامابغت مابتخبرج..كفاية اللي تعرفينه من اسرار الناس بدون مايرمسون عنها...
نورة: هاهاههاهاااعععععع تعترف اني خطيره يعني واهدد الامن والسلام القومي...
خليفه: ههههههههه اعترف يابوج اعترف..المهم شو سوت بالرساله عقب..؟؟
نورة: ماشي..طوتها وعطتني اياها ايودها..وخشيتها في صندوق حصه في الكبت...
خليفه: تمام... مشكوووره علىهالتقرير..تنفعين في الاخبار..
نورة: لاااا يوووه مافيني اطلع في التلفزيون ..بينترس مبنى التلفزيون رسايل غرام وطلبات زواج..مافيني على الصداع..
خليفه: ياالله يالله......خقاقه ثرج...هههههههه
نورة: لالا....اقر بالواقع على قولة حمدان...
خليفه: هههههههه حمدان رابشنكم ربااااش...يالله برايج..
نورة: تماااااااام ولد عمي...باااااااي..
خليفه: فمان الله..


سكر خليفه التيلفون وانسدح في شبريته...والابتسامه مافارقت ويهه...شو معناتها دمعة حصه..؟!!..حست فيني يعني اخيرا؟؟..اناحسيت يوم شفتها انها اطالعني بنظرة مختلفه هالمره...يااارب ...يااارب تكون متقبله يااارب...اسميني مابخليها فحالها الا يوم توافق.غصب طيب باخذها يعني باخذها...كفاية عذاب وايد عليه الصراحه...
نش وخذ اغراضه وطلع من البيت...
بالباجر(الخميس) الصبح وبما ان بو خالد موجود في البيت..ركبوا معاه وراحوا للشارجة..وخالد وناصر مع حريمهم ..وحمدان ويا امه.. وعبدالله كلهم بيطلعون العصر..وعلى طول بيسيرون الفندق للعرس لانه مافيهم يعبلون على بيت هلال السويدي.. المهم انه قوم بو خالد طلعوا من البيت على حدود الساعه 9 من البيت..وعلى الـ 11 وصلوا البيت .. وطبعا شافوا مرتبش.. بس استقبلوهم احسن استقبال كالعاده ماقصروا وياهم.. سعيد ماكان موجود..كان مشغوووول وايد من كثر الاشغال الي عاقينها على راسه...فما كان في البيت...دخلن البنات وفهمت نوره انهم من بعد الغدا بيسيرون الصالون كلهم..وشيخه بيودونها الغرفه اللي حاجزينها لها في الفندق وبتتعدل هناك وكل شي لين وقت الزفه...
مر الوقت عليهم بسرعه..وكلهم سالوا عن حصه..وخبروهم بالخبر وتموا زعلانين وايد عليها...واتصلوبها تيلفون عشان يتشكرولها بالسلامه ويسلمون عليها.. بعد الغدا..نوره اصرت تروح معاهم الصالون...والعيوز ماقالت شي اهم شي انها تفتك من صدعتها والحنه على راسها بروحها مب متفيجه...على هالحال راحت هي والبنات كلهن الصالون + عليا طبعا....
الضحى في العين وصل خليفه عنود للمستشفى عشان تيلس مع حصه..ويوم دخلت عليها حصلتها نايمه...عشان جي سار خليفه ويلس مع عبدالله شوي في المشتفى..ورد روح..دامها راقده مايروم يدش ويسلم عليها..بعدين بيرجع لها...
العصر وبعد ماتعدلن البنات..عليا خلصت اول وحده وخلت عيالها (لاول مره) عند البشاكير مضطرة.. وراحت الفندق تعابل مع عمتها وتشرف على الترتيبات..وحوالي الساعه 6 خلصن باقي البنات فطيم ونوره ومنال ومنى.. واتصلن بالدريول عشان اييبهن بس طلع هذا مطرش مكان بعيد ومشغوول... وفيصل نفس الشي مشغوول..حتى سعيد مشغول بس بعد القردنه والمحااايل عرف انه نوره معاهم..وهو اصلا ساير البيت الحين يتسبح ويجهز..فوافق انه يمر عليهن.... ويوم وصل سعيد... ركبت فطيم جدام والباقي ورااا...سعيد كان مستاااانس حدة بشوووفة نوره ..ونوره نفس الشي..
سعيد: هلاااااااااااااااااا ومرحبااااااااااااااا بالقاطعين...
نورة: ههههههههه شحالك سعييييييييد..؟؟
سعيد: بخييير وسهاله شحالج انتي خطيبتي الموقرة اللي ماتسال عني ولا تفتكر..
نورة: حرام عليك عاد...ارتبشنا ...
حرك سعيد السياره وسار صوب البيت..
سعيد: ربشتج تنسيج سعيد ؟؟
نورة: لا والله اصلا ماشي ينسيني سعيد...
سعيد: ههههههههههههه زين بنت حمد..قردني قردني...
فطيم: لا صدقها ارتبشنا...حصه مسكينه طاحت بالمستشفى..
انعفس ويه سعيد...
سعيد: لا والله.؟؟....شفييييييييها.؟؟؟
نورة: اول امس سوولها عملية الزايده...بخير احين هي لكن بعدها مرقده في المستشفى...
سعيد: مسكييييييييييييييينه..ماتستاهل والله...تستاهلون سلامتها عيل محد خبرنا..
فطيم: هي ماتبغي حد يدري...
سعيد: ليش عاد..؟؟
فطيم: بس ماتباكم تستهمون عليها...
سعيد: حليلها والله..سلموا عليها...
في هاللحظة رن تيلفون سعيد...ظحك يوم شاف مكتوب" الشيخ حمدان يتصل بك"...
سعيد: ههههههههههههه (ورد على التيلفون)..هلا والله هلااااااا
حمدان: ياخي جب...وين انته انا من نص ساعه واصل وامي دخلت بيتكم وانا في الميلس...
سعيد: ههههههههه السموحه منك طويل العمر الشيخ حمدان بن محمد...احين يايب الاهل من الصالون وياي..
حمدان: متى يعني بتي..؟؟؟
سعيد:ياريال اممره احين واصل البيت... عبدالله مايااا؟؟
حمدان: عبدالله قايلي بيطلع على الساعه خمس ونص جي..يعني قول على حدود السبع بيوصل..اظني بيسير العرس سييده... ونفس الشي اخوانه واهلهم...
سعيد: حياهم الله ...خلاص انا احين وصلت وبييك..
حمدان: تمام..فمان الله
فطيم كانت تتسمع المكالمه بكل اهتمام....حمدان فبيتنا يعني.؟!!!...وناسه..
وصلوا البيت ونزلن البنات ودشن البيت سيييده...وسار سعيد الميلس عند حمدان.. وهم نفس الشي ركبوا فوق في غرفة سعيد عشان يتسبحون ويبدلون ملابس ويتكشخون..
في نفس الوقت هذا وبعد ماطلع عبدالله من العين...راح خليفه المستشفى عشان يشوفهم..اتصل على عنود يوم دخل المستشفى وقالها انه ياينهم... وهي بدورها خبرت حصه..اللي ارتبشت داخليا بس ظاهريا ماطلعت تاثر...عدلت حجابها وقعدتها ورتبت اللحاف عليها.. وشوي يسمعون دق عالباب...
عنود: اقــــرب... تعال خليفه محد غريب..
دخل خليفه الغرفه..
خليفه: السسسسسسسسلام عليكم..
عنود+حصه: وعليكم السلام والرحمه...
تقرب خليفه بجرأة وسحب له كرسي عدال شبرية حصه.. وراقب تورد خدود حصيص..وعرف انها بخير...شكلها احسن عن قبل بوايد.. قال بهداوة..
خليفه: شحالج حصه؟..
حصه كانت قافطه بلا شي.... وكل مايتحرك زياده تقفط اكثر..ليش ؟ الله اعلم..
حصه: احم...بخير الله يسلمك..شحالك انته خليفه.؟
خليفه: الحين بخير...
وابتسم... وابتسمت عنود..وحصه استوت طماطه وكان ودها تشرد...
حصه: ان شاء الله دوم...
خليفه: وياج... متى بيطلعونج؟؟
حصه: يمكن باجر او ورا باجر الصبح... مابتسير العرس؟؟
خليفه: No..
حصه: ليش؟؟
خليفه: انتي تحت مسؤوليتي..وين اروح واخليج؟؟؟..
ابتسمت حصه..
حصه: انا ماعليه شر..ماعليك مني..
خليفه: افضل اني اقعد هني عن احضر اعراس...اصلا مافيني...من قبل انا متعايز...
عنود: خلووووف..لاعت جبدي من غداهم في المستشفى اليوم...هاتلنا عشا يواعا...
خليفه: ماااااااااااطلبتي...شو مشتهيات؟؟
عنود: شو رايج حصيص؟؟؟
فكرت حصه شوي...
حصه: بيتزا...شو رايج؟
عنود: تماااااااام..مشكله..
خليفه: فالكن طيب...تبن سلطات بعد وهالسوالف.؟؟
عنود: هي هي...سلطة ملفوف وذرة مع مايونيز...
خليفه: وراج عرس بتنتفخين ومابيووزلج الفستان...
ظحكت حصه...
عنود: ههههههه لا تخاف انا ما امتن...

----------


## Taka

خليفه: زين...صبيلي جاهي اول ..بشربه وبسير اصلي المغرب عقب بييبلكن العشا..حصه محتاجه انتي شي من البيت؟؟ ملابس ..اغراض اي شي؟؟
على طول يا على بال حصه انه هو اللي بيجهز وبيفتش اغراضها...وحمر ويهها...وانتبه خليفه لهالشي وابتسم..
خليفه: بقول للخدامه اجهزلج..هههههههه..
حصه: ههههههههههه لالا مشكور..امايه يابتلي كل الاغراض اللي احتاجهن...
خذ الجاهي من ايد عنود...
خليفه: تمام عيل....
تم يشرب ويسولف وياهن لين اذان المغرب..سار يصلي ومن عقبها راح اييبلهن العشا....

في العرس.. كل حد تكفل باهله يوديهم العرس...نوره سارت مع ابوها وامها... وفطيم مع سعيد...حمدان شل امه وراح...وخالد وناصر كل حد مع حرمته بعد...اما عليا وعمتها ام فيصل من قبل في الفندق عند شيخه...
كان ترتيب الكوشه ولا اروع...مزين باشكال روعه من الورد...والاضاءة كانت راقيه... وترتيبها حلووو... حتى ترتيب الطاولات وتوزيعهن..كل شي كان مرتب.... نوره وفطوم طااارن على طول عند شيخه يشوفنها ويشجعنها...اكيد ميته من الخوف...ويوم شافنها كلهن صفرن باعجااااااااااب...كانت طالعه ناعمه وايد.... هادية ..وواثقة..بس ارتجاف ايدها الوحيد اللي يبين خوفها وتوترها...يلسن عندها شوي يكلمها ويخففن عنها التوتر... ويراجعهن معاها شو لازم تسوي...لانها بتنزف برووحها مع الفرقه.. مابيكون حد معاها...وبتتسلط الاضواء كلها عليها...وبعد ماخلصن كانت القاعه انترست حريم.. وقالت لهن ام فيصل ينزلن يقربن بالحريم ويسلمن ويجاملن..فظيحه يتمن منخشات جذي... وهذا اللي صار..نزلت فطيم ونوره...ودارن عالحريم وتاكدن بان كل شي تمام..طبعا خوات المعرس كانن يساعدن بعد..وكانن حبوبااات وايد...عنده ثلاث خوات تقريبا من نفس السن مع نوره وفطيم وحصه... واندمجن معاهن بالسوالف.. بس كانن يخربطن بينهن...يتشابهن ومسويات نفس المكياج ومطقمات في كل شي...وكانن رقاصات الفرقه اللي ملبسينهن كلهن مغربي يرقصن من الخاطر .. والربشة مشتله...
في العين خليفه بعد ماخلصت صلاة العشا ياب العشا ووداه غرفة حصه... لاول مره حصه تاكل من الخاطر بس كانت قافطه من وجود خليفه اللي يالس مرتاح عالارض يتعشى معاهن ويسووولف ويظحك.. حوالي الساعه... عقب نشت عنود تتغسل وهي تقول انها بتتوظى لصلاة العشا.... وعنود يوم تتوظى..يعني تتسبح..تتاخر واااااااااااااااااااايد في الحمام..وهذي عادة مب زينه فيها...يوم دخلت عنود الحمام.. كان خليفه يظحك على سالفه ...ويفكر..نفض كندورته من بقايا البيتزا.. وقعد يحط الكشره في الزباله اللي عداله.. نش وقعد عالكرسي بعد ماخلص... وحصه حاطين لها عشاها في ذبانها في صحن... والبيبسي عدالها في الطاوله.. كانت مخلصه عشا تقريبا..رفعت نظرها لخليفه اللي كان شارد بذهنه وعينه عليها..ويوم انتبه لها نزل عينه مرتبك...حصه كان خاطرها تقوله شي..اي شي...تشجعت ورفعت عينها..
حصه: احمم..خليفه...آآآه...(رفع نظرة لها)... ابا اقول..اني آسفه..
عقد خليفه حياته ومافهم..
خليفه: على شو حصه؟؟؟
حركت حصه ايدها ورفعت كتوفها محتاره..
حصه: آآسفه..وبس..جذي..
تم خليفه يطالعها يفكر...وعرف من شكلها بانها تعتذر لانها عذبته وجرحته بدون قصد...ومافهمته... ابتسم لها كانه يقولها انه فهم عليها..نزل عينه للارض ونش...وسار صوبها.. تقرب من السرير وايد...وارتبكت حصه.. مد ايده يشل الصحن عن ثبانها وحطه على الطاوله...
خليفه: مافي داعي تعتذرين بشي مالج ذنب فيه.. هذا نصيبي ونصيبج...
سكتت حصه..مب عارفه شو تقول...وسكت خليفه بعد وحط ايده فمخابيه وهو واقف عدالها..
خليفه: حصة...همممم...فكرتي بالموضوع..؟!..
توترت حصه بزيااااده...ياويلي...ياويلي شو اقوله..؟!!...مااحس اني متاكده من شي...ماصليت استخاااره ..كيف اجاوبه؟؟..
حصه: خليفه...انته فكرت بالموضوع عدل؟؟
عقد حياته..
خليفه: هذي يبالها تفكير بعد..؟!!.. انا اباج تكونين حرمتي ومابغير رايي...
قفطت حصه..
حصه: بس خليفه...انا ارمله...كنت متزوجه...
خليفه: ويعني..؟!!!...
حصه: يمكن حد يعارض عشان هالسبب... خليفه..فكر...انا كنت زوجة انسان ثاني..ريال اعتبرته زوجي..قعدت معاه..كلمته...مسك ايدي كذا مره....وباسني على راسي بعد كذا مره...وو..
قاطعها خليفه وهو مغمض عيونه محترق من داخل...
خليفه: حصه الله يخليج لا تعذبيني بهالكلام....بس...ادري شو ممكن يصير بينج وبين ريلج ...بس قوليلي...انتي غلطتي معاه في شي؟؟
بطلت حصه عيونها وانتفضت بعصبيه..
حصه: لا طبعا انته كيف تفكر فيني جي...؟!..
خليفه: بس عيال...انا كنت اباج لي قبل هو مايفكر فيج اساسا..... بس سبقني... وتوفى...الله يرحمه عزيز وغالي علينا كلنا لكن خلاص حصه المفروض نجدم بحياتنا مانوقف عند هالنقطة...
نزلت راسها وهي تحس انها خلاص بتصيح....ماتتحمل حد يتكلم وياها بهالطريقه... هدا خليفه اعصابه..
خليفه: حصه.... انتي محصله عليه عيب او شي...
حصه: لا والله خليفه....انته ريال ولا كل الرياييل...واي وحده تتمناك...بس ليش تربط نفسك بوحده ارمله...
خليفه وايد عصب من كلامها وشوي بيفقط اعصابه..
خليفه:الوحدة هذي تصير بنت عمي...الانسانه اللي انا حبيتها..تمنيتها لنفسي... تحلمت فيها ليل نهار... وتعذبت بسبتها شهووور...كنت اتمنى امووت بس عشان افتك من ذاك العذاب... والحين تقوليلي لا تربط نفسك بي يوم سمحت لي الفرصه..؟؟؟؟
تاثرت حصه وايد بكلام خليفه...وحست ساعتها انها مستعده ترتبط معاه طول حياتها...لكن تخاف هو يندم...
حصه: خليفه.. مابتحمل تعايرني باني كنت متزوجه قبلك عقب..فكر...
خليفه: انا بعايرج بهالشي حصه...؟؟ انا..؟؟؟.... والله العزيز اني من يوم انخطبتي وملجتي ..طول ذيج الفتره وانا بعدني احسج لي انا وبس...ماكنت حاس انج لواحد غيري فعلا... شو اللي بيخليني احس بعد العرس بهالشي يوم بتكونين حرمتي؟؟؟...
حصه كانت ترتجف...كلام خليفه قوي وما توقعت انها بتتناقش مع واحد وبتتكلم معاه بهالطريقه...لهالدرجه يحبني..؟؟؟؟ يالله يارب اسميه حظي من السما....
حصه: خليفه....انته متاكد من قرارك هذا...
خليفه: متاكد....مليون بالاميه...انتي شو قرارج...؟؟ تعرفين ان قوم عمي مابيردوني..القرار قرارج ..مستعدة ترتبطين فيني طول الحياة؟؟؟..
سكتت حصه...ونزلت راسها..منحرجه..ومتاثره..شوي وبتصيح...حس خليفه براحه يوم طلع اللي في خاطره صوبها..وحس انها موافقه بعد...ابتسم ومد ايده تحت ويهها ورفعه صوبه...استغربت حصه من جرأته بس هي ذيج الساعه مب في حال...
خليفه: تعرفين يابنت عمي..اني مابسويلج سالفه...وبخطبج من عمي بنفسي بعد عرس عبدالله مباشرة... وبتاخذيني غصبن عنج...عودي نفسج من الحين على هالفكره...
كان يمزح...ابتسم لها.... وعورها بطنها...كالعاده..بس مب من العمليه... من الاضطرابات المعويه...وابتسمت بحياا هي بعد..خلاها خليفه وابتعد....ثقلت عليها اليوم وايد...بخليها تفكر بالكلام كله وتتقبل منه اللي تباه...حصه بتكون لي ... يعني لي...
خليفه: بخليكم انا بسير اقضي كم شغله...اذا احتيتن شي اتصلبي اوووكي...
حصه: ان شاء الله..مشكور خليفه ماقصرت...
خليفه: مافي داعي..اسوي هالشي لاني ابا..مب لانه الواجب.....يالله تصبحين على خير...
حصه: وانته من اهله...
طلع خليفه عنهم وهو يحس عمره بيموت من وناسته...عنود اللي كانت تتسمع من داخل الحمام قعدت تناقز من الوناسه...ان شاء الله قريب وبيحقق اخوها حلمه..فديته ياربي يستاهل والله...

الساعه 10 ونص في الليل انزفت شيخه للقاعة...اضواء خافته على كل القاعة.. والكشافات مسلطة عليها هي بس....حورية طالعه من البحر بنعومتها...وبنات الفرقة يزفنها على موسيقى كلاسيك هادية وايد... لابسات لبس ابيض ملائكي وحاطات اطواق ورد على روسهن وماسكات عصافير حلوه... كان الزفه واايد روعه وحلوه... ام خالد عيبنها المقهوياااات الفنانات...كانن هن بعد مثل الشركه وخذت بطاقتهن واتفقت معاهن عشان عرس ولدها...وايد استانست عليهن وعلى ترحيبهن بالعرب والخدمه النظيفه ...يعني صدق مقهويات مثل مال اول...فنانات...
بعد ساعتين تقريبا دخلوا المعرس...سعيد كاشخ بالسفره والعقال... وفيصل نفس الشي ..وبو فيصل + ابو المعرس..كلهم زفوووه لشيخه .. وكانت نوره وفطيم واقفات بعيد..بس نوره قدرت تراقب سعيد وشو يسوي.. وعرفت انه قاعد يفكر بعرسه كيف بيزفووونه وشو بيكون شعوره... واستانست يوم انه ما تصدد ولا تلفت للبنات اللي تارسات القاعه... ياعيني عليك يامحترم...تدريبي اني اراقبك عشان جي ماسك نفسك ... ريل شيخه كان انسان كاشخ...طويل عريض ..وابيض...وشكله حبوب...
بعد جلسات التصوير وقص الكيك طلعوا قوم سعيد والشباب كلهم وردوا للرياييل..وتم الريل مسكين بروحه يسلمن عليه خواته ودنيا... خلاص قرب العرس يخلص..نوره وفطيم تغشن وركبن للكوشه يسلمن على شيخه.. طبعا نوره ماسلمت على ريل شيخه لكن فطيم سلمت ...ونزلن...بعدها زفووا المعاريس لغرفتهم اللي بيبدلون ملابسهم فيها عقب بيطيربها المعرس الله اعلم وين.... مخلنها مفاجأة على قولته...بعد ماخلص العرس تلخبط الحابل بالنابل... وايد شباب قاموا يدشون القاعه يدورون اهلهم وهم طفروا من كثر مايتريون برااا... حمدان الملقوف واحد منهم يدور امه عشان يرد العين...طبعا كانوا اغلب المعازيم روحوا بس اللي متاخرين هم الاهل والاقارب ..يشطبون عالمكان ويدورون اغراضهم الظايعه في ربشة العرس... حمدان اتصل كم مره على تيلفون العيوز بس ماتشله...شكلها ماتسمعه..قام ودخل بس عدال الباب عشان تشوفه وتيييه... وهو يتلفت شاف نوره قاعده على واحد من الكراسي مع بنت اجنن... يوم دقق النظر عرف انها فطيم... وقعد يراقب من بعيد...وهو مستانس...حلللوه...الله يستر لا تنخطب واروح وطي...فاجاته امه يوم وصلت عنده وطلع معاها وسلموا على الجامعه وروحوا سيده العين...
خالد وناصر وعبدالله نفس الشي..روحوا العين بعد العرس..اما نوره وامها وابوها باتوا في بيت هلال...
---------------------

----------


## Taka

الجزء الخمسين

من الربشة اللي صابتهم بيت هلال عسب العرس.. اغلب البنات رقدن بمكياجهن...حتى سبوح مارامن يتسبحن... اول ماوصلت كل وحده منهن شبريتها بختها برقده وهي مب داريه بعمرها..خصوصا عاد..فطيم...الرقاده العوده..
قوم خالد وناصر اول ماوصلوا العين على حدود الساعه 1 جي على طول ساروا بيتهم..الا عبدالله..اللي راح على طول المستشفى يطمن على حصه.... وصل باب الغرفه وتردد...يدري انها راقده احين...وعنود معاها..بس هو شو عليه من عنود.؟؟.حرمته واخته...يعني عادي... فتح الباب شوي شوي ودخل...الغرفه مظلمة...وهدووء...سكر الباب وراه وسار لعند حصه...حط ايده على راسها يشوف اذا فيها ارتفاع حراره والا شي.. شكلها بخير...ابتسم..وصد صوب الشبريه الثانيه عالزاويه...وكتم ظحكته..هذي قطوة راقده مب عنودي.. سار عندها...وقعد يتاملها ولو انه ظلام بس ينشاف شوي...سند ايده عدال راسها..وتقرب..تووه بيبوسها على يبهتها الا وعيونها تتبطل وتنتفض زايغه.. على طول عبدالله امتدت ايده على حلجها عشان ماتصرخ...البنت ميته من الخوف قامت تظارب وادز عبدالله وهو يظحك ويحاول يمسكها ..
كلمها بهمس...
عبدالله: يالبقره انا عبدالله...يووووزي...!!!
هدت عنود وبطلت عيونها على اخرها...وهي تتامل فويه عبدالله اللي مب واضح..
عبدالله: والله انا عبدالله.........بفجج احين,..لا تصارخين حصه راقده..
هزت عنود راسها واول مابعد ايده كافأته بكفخه على جتفه باقوى ماعندها...
عبدالله: آآآآآآآآآآآي...
وطت صوتها هي بعد..
عنود: تستاهل..(اعتدلت في مكانها ويلست)... شو هالحركات عبدالله...؟!
ظحك عبدالله بصوت واطي يلس عدالها عالشبريه وهمس..
عبدالله: بغيت اتاكد من رقدتج قبل ما ابتلش واخذج.. اذارقدتج ماعيبتني مابخذج...
ظحكت عنود شوي...
عنود: سخيف...وشو شفت؟؟؟
مسك عبدالله ايدها ورفعها..وباسها بخفه...
عبدالله: قطوة....!!
هزت عنود راسها ...
عنود: طيحت قلبي والله...
عبدالله: فديييييييييييييييت هالقلب انا..سلامته..ماقصدت..والله توني ياي من العرس وبغيت اطمن عليكن..
عنود: نحن بخير...شو العرس؟؟
عبدالله: فنان....عنود مافيني صبر...مافيني اصبر اسبوع بعدني...
قفطت عنود...
عنود: هااانت ياعبدالله ماباقي شي...
عبدالله: والله كل ما يقرب العرس يقل صبري اكثر...على فكره عنوودي جهزت المكتب.. ماشفتيه طلع كاشخ..مكتب مدراء..
عنود: وانته الصادق..مكتب دكتووووور قد الدنيا...
عبدالله: حليلي توني ماطلعت من البيظه خليتيني قد الدنيا...!!
عنود: انته بالنسبه لي جي..محد احسن عنك..
عض عبدالله على شفايفه متخبل عليها...
عبدالله: عنودي..غمضي...
عنود: ليــــــــــــش.؟!!!
عبدالله: انتي غمضي بس...
عنود: اول قول شو بتسوي...
عبدالله: غمضي وبتعرفين...
اطالعته اول عنود بتهديد...عقب غمضت عينها وهي تبتسم... ظحك عبدالله على شكلها اول...عقب تقرب..مد ايدها مسك ويهها وباسها البوسه اللي قطعتها عليه..بس حولها للخد...باسها بالقووووووبوسه طويييييييييله... وعنود منصدمه من الجرأة...ويوم فجها ظحكت وغطت عيونها من القفطة...
عنود: حماااااااااااااااااااااار....هههههههههه...
ظحك عبدالله..
عبدالله: آآآآآخ هالحمار يحبج... يالله رقدي انا بسير عنج...
برطمت عنود...كانت مستانسه بالقعده معاه مع انها مانعتنه من قبل...
عنود: بتسير.؟
عبدالله: هي عمري بسير ارقد عندي دوام الصبح...
عنود: دوام الجمعه.؟؟؟
عبدالله: هي الغاليه نحن دكاتره مب موظفين حكوومه... بعدين انا اشتغل دبل لاني بخذ اجازه شهر بعد العرس..
ابتسمت عنود..
عنود: والله؟..شهر...بنقعد في الامارات؟
ابتسم..
عبدالله: ياوييلي عالفضول...مايخصج..ويالله رقدي ..
عنود: هههههههه انزين...
عبدالله: تامرين على شي...
عنود: سلامتك..تلحف عدل عن البرد...
عبدالله: مابا...
عنود: ليييييش؟؟
عبدالله: ابا اتعود اهمل اللحاف عشان انتي تلحفيني عقب العرس ..ههههههههههه...
عنود: هههههههههههه ويا راسك..تستانس يوم تقفطني...
عبدالله: يعيبني شكلج يوم تقفطين.. يالله حبيبتي.. بسير..
عنود: الله وياك عيوني...
عبدالله: فمان الله..
مشى عبدالله وهو يطالع حصه للمره الثانيه كانه فحص اخير.. وطلع من الغرفه بهدوء مثل مادخل...

خليفه ذيج الليله مارام يرقد...اشياء وايد كانت تمر في باله...اولها موقفه مع حصه...مب قادر يصدق ان العقبات زالت...والبنت صارت تدري بالموضوع..وموافقه...من كثر ماهو متعقد كان يحس بعقبات زياده يايه في الدرب..بس هو مابيقعد يترياها هالعقبات...بيخلص امووره قبل ما توصل له..باجر بعد صلاة الجمعه بيكلم ابوه في الموضوع...اما بخصوص الامر الثاني اللي يفكر فيه..هو انه مب هاين عليه انه حصه معاهاعنود بروحهن في المستشفى محد وياهن شخص كبير مسؤول عنهن..هو امس من روح عنهن اتصل مرتين بعنود عشان يطمن ..بس يوم يت الساعه 12 قال فخاطره خلاص بخليهن يرقدن...لكن باجر من الصبح لازم اتصل واطمن...وعقب ما اتخذ قراراته هدى باله شوي وقدر يرقد...

سعيد نش الساعه 7 الصبح..تسبح وطلع على طول البحر..يحب يروح البحر الصبح.. وبعد ما شبع منه رد البيت كانت الساعه حوالي ال8.. حصل الشواب ناشين.. امه وابوه.. وبو خالد وام خالد.. صبح عليهم ويلس عندهم يتريق... كانوا متعودين ان شيخه تنش من الصبح بعد هالوقت.. وتحسفوا كلهم يوم ادركوا انه شيخه مابتنش لانها مب موجوده في البيت..واذا بيعتمدون على نشه فطووم..!!..عيل بيتريون لين الظهر...ويوم فكر سعيد بينه وبين نفسه بالموضوع اكثر...مات قهر...شيخه وراحت..وفطوم وبترجع العين اليوم...وانا ويا منو اقعد واسولف.؟؟؟ ويا منى ومنال؟؟؟؟؟ آآخ يالقهر مالي خص ابا اعرس... اطالع ساعته ونش...تقريبا من بدت فطوم دوامها في العين اشترك هو في النادي..حتى لياقته البدنية زااادت اكثر عن قبل...
ام فيصل: وين تبا ابويه ماكملت ريوقك..
سعيد: بسير النادي امييه....
ام خالد: تلعب كووره..؟؟
ام خالد متعوده على عيالها ماعندهم غير الكوره يلعبونها...
سعيد: لااا عموووه العب حديد...رياضه...
بو خالد: حديد..؟!!...
سعيد: هي نعم عمي..ماتشوف العضلات زادت...
ورفع ايديينه يسوي حركه يراويهم العضلات..لانه كان لابس بجامه نص كم ..طلعن عضلاته على قولته..
ام خالد: يابووويه شو تبااابه الحديييد بيكسر ظلووعك...
ام فيصل: قلت له والله يام خالد لكن عيزت مايسمع رمستي..
سعيد: افا عليج عموووه..جي ياهل انا يكسر ظلوعي..باجر بنتكم نوروه اذا انتفخت مره وحده وطاحت مابروم اشلها..لازم اسويلي عضلات..والا بييبلها قالوووصه...ههههههههههه
ظحكوا كلهم على رمسه سعيد..وهم يتخيلون نوره منتفخه.. ومحطوطه عالقالوصه...
ام خالد: على طاري نوره...انته بتسير فوق؟؟
سعيد: هي نعم ببدل ثيابي وبشل شنطتي وبطلع..
ام خالد: عيل ماعليك امر دق عليهن الباب وعهن خلهن يجهزن..هبابهن يخلصن بنروح العين نحن..
سعيد: يااااااااااااالله عمووه مابتغدون عنبووو.؟!!.
ام خالد: لا يابويه بنروح حصه فديتها مايندرابها اروحها هناك....
سعيد: هيييييي...انزين ماعليه بدق عليهن...
روح سعيد عنهم وركب فوق..دخل غرفته ..بدل ثيابه ...لبس الشووورت الاسود..وفانيله بدون اكمام كحلية مرسوم عليها كوبرا عند الصدر.. ولبس الدلاغات وجوتي الرياضه الاسود المخطط بابيض.. فتح الكبت ولبس كاب كحلي.. وخذ شنطته اللي فيها ملابس ثانيه وفوطه وبعض الاغراض الشخصيه +تيلفون والبوك والسويج وطلع من الغرفه.. وقف جدام غرفه فطيم.. وابتسم... يتخيل اشكالهن وهن راقدات كيف..خصوصا نوره لانه فطيم شايف شكلها وهي راقده من قبل كيف يعتفس...فر شنطته عدال الباب ..ودق عالباب كم دقه...
لا جواب..
شي اكيد يعني شو كان يتوقع...!!..دق مره ثانيه بشكل اقوى..
سعيد: فطيييييييييييييييم....فطوووووووووووووووم قومي نشي...
ويرد يدق مره ثانيه...داخل الغرفه..فطيم طبعا ماتسمع...راقده وحاطه المخده على راسها...وريل في الشرق والريل الثانيه في الغرب.. ونص اللحاف طايح عالارض..نوره انقهرت..انزعجت من هالدق.. قعدت عالشبريه وهي دهماااااااااااانه مب عارفه هي اصلا وين ..وتسمع الدق والزعيج..
نورة: اوووووووووووووف...
نشت عالشبريه وتمشي صوب الباب وهي كل شوي تتخرطف بغرض عالارض..فتحت الباب وهي مغمضه عينها وتساندت عليه..
نورة: هااااااااااااا..؟!..
سعيد تراجع ورا شوي وبطل عيونه...
سعيد: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم...اللهم سكنهم في مساكنهم... نسينا نحن بعد امس خميس...!!!..
ومات من الظحك على شكل نوره...شعرها من بعد التسريحه كان بعده ياابس ونافش من الاسبراااي المحطوط عليه.. والمكياج بعده موجود عالويه ونصصه سااايح ومعتفس.... ونوره بعدها متسانده عالباب ومغمضه عينها فتحتهن شوي شافت شكل ريال...منو ها.؟؟..عبدالله والا سعيد واحد منهن كلهم نفس الجسم والطول...اوووف احين شو يبا.!!..ارمس خلصني...
نورة: شووووووووو..؟!..
سكت سعيد عن الضحك..وعقد ايده على صدره...
سعيد: صباح الخير حبيبتي...ياسلااااااااااام نوااري..شو هالمكياج الصباحي اللي يشيب الرااااس...؟!..قاعده تعطيني فكره كيف بتصبح بويهج عقب العرس..؟!!!!...
كان سعيد يدري انها دهمانه... وقفط بعد يوم شافها بكشتها..مب مغطيه راسها... ولاحظ بعد انها لابسه بجامه (قطعتين :بنطلون وقميص) حرير وردي...وطالعه خطيره عليها لولا هالشكل المعتفس اللي خرب كل شي .. بس ما اهتم..هذاك قبل ينزل عينه لو شافها بلا شيله بس احين خطيبته...بتستوي حرمته قريب وماعليه من حد...
نوره بعد كلام سعيد انتبهت على نفسها..وتلفتت حواليها..تعرفت على غرفه فطيم..ويوم شافت فطيم راقده عالشبريه والشكل الي كانت عليه من المكياج السايح والكشه...تذكرت نفسها..وان هي بعد مستويه نفس الشكل. ويمكن اخسس....تيبست مكانها... والتفتت للباب..وشافت سعيد شوي وبيموت من الظحك وهو رافع الكاب على فوق شوي..شهقت نوره ورقعت بالباب على ويهه...زاد ظحك سعيد ورد يدق الباب ونوره تركظ صوب الحمام..
سعيد: بطلي البااااااااااااااااب يا جوليا روبرتس...
نورة: لحظاااااااااه شوااااااااااااااي....

----------


## Taka

حمدان: وكيف انتي تقولين جي عن بنت عمي....؟؟؟؟...امايه...الحق ينقال...قوم عمي وطريقة تربيتهم لعيالهم احرررر بوايد عنا نحن....
بو سلطان: صدقه حمدان...احين انتي ..لو بنتج لااااااااسمح الله توفى عنها عبدالله قبل العرس..ترضين حد من الناس يقول عن بنتج مترمله ومابناخذها والله يعلم شو صار بينها وبين ريلها؟..
ام سلطان: وابوي لاتفاولووون عالبنت شو صايرلكم...
حمدان: شو صايرلج انتي امايه..؟؟!!..صراحه مستغربين منج نحن..... حصه انسانه دينه ومحترمه واخلاقها لا يعلى عليها... وانتي ادرى عنا بهالشي.. والله مابتحصلين اخير عنها لولدج...بعدين فكري بخلوووف... خلوف يحبها امايه..يبغيها من الخاااااطر...
ام سلطان: وانته شدراك..؟؟
حمدان: انا ادري من زماااااان....بس لام حلجي وساكت وماادخلت...
سكتت ام سلطان وهي جزئيا مقتنعة بكلامهم...هي تدري انه حصة ماتتعوض ابد..واي حد يتمناها...تذكرت ويه خليفه وقت ما قاله ابوه ان حصه انخطبت...ونظرة عنود لاخوها...حست وقتها ان خليفه انصدم وانجرح....
بو سلطان: عزة... لا توقفين بطريجه...دامه يبا بنت عمه مب وحده غريبه خليه ياخذها...تدرين خليفه مايحب يطلع عن شورج ولا شوري..لا تجبرينه يسوي هالشي غصبن عنه... ريحي ولدج لا تنغصين عليه حياته....
سكتت ام سلطان وهي شوي وبتصيح...صدقهم...انا شو ياني على ولدي..؟!!..شبيت فويهه مره وحده وزعلته ...!!!...فديتك ياولدي...برايك جان تباها خذها مب قايله شي...
ابتسم حمدان وهو يراقب الصراع اللي داير على ويه امه..ويعرف انها لانت...واقتنعت بكلامهم.هي محد يلومها..كل ام تبا لولدها بنت ماعرفت حد من الرياييل قبل ولدها...بس عاد حصه..؟؟ حد يرفض حصه..؟؟؟؟
بو سلطان: استهدي بالله يام سلطان... انا بقوم ارقد شوي...
نش بو سلطان وحمدان بعده يراقب امه ويبتسم...مسكينه شرشحناها.. انا وابويه مره وحده على امي..؟؟؟؟ مابتتحمل ....ممسكينه ...وظحك فخاطره وهو يرد ينسدح ويحط راسه عريولها..بس شوي ومسكت راسه العيوز وخوزته عنها

----------


## Taka

ام سلطان: قم عني مسود الويه....
تفاجا حمدان...
حمدان: بــــــــــــــلللللل... تنطرين راسي جي عاد يالعيوز...مارمتي لابويه تستقوين علي انا...!!
ام سلطان: عيز حيييييييييلك ولد محمد...
ظحك حمدان عليها..ورد انسدح وحط راسه غصب طيب...وسحب ايدها وحطها على راسه..
حمدان: اماايه حججيني ...استانس يوم ادلعيني...
ام سلطان: مافيك سنع انته ..همك الا تدلع..
حمدان: اخر العنقوود وادري انج تموتين فيني..لاني اشبه ابووويه....اذكرج به يوم كان شباب....ادري انا بقصة حبج انتي وهو في السكيك...
ام سلطان: قممممممم مسود الويه صدق مافيك معنى...قم نش عني..قم
حمدان: ههههههههه مابا...حججيني اول...
ام سلطان: خس الله هالكشه الناطره لك..وراك ما تتحلق..؟!
حمدان: ههههههههههههه البنات يحبن شعري جي..يطيحن يوم يشوفنه سايح...
ام سلطان: ياربي بيذبحني هالولد...!!!! قم عني اقولك... مالت على هالرمسه لك...
حمدان: اسووولف امايه انتي كله جي مشتطه...يالله يالله حججيني شوفي شغلج...
سكتت عنه العيوز...ماتروم له..وقعدت تحجج شعر ولدها وهو يطالع التلفزيون مبسوووط ومكيف...

خليفه كان منقهر من الخاطر..هو يدري بنفسه انه مابيتراجع عن قراره بس كان خاطره الكل يستانس له ويبارك له خصوصا امه.اللي محتشره من زمان عليه تباه ياخذها..والحين يوم قرر ياخذها اعترضت..؟؟ ليش عاد النحاسه انا شو سويت.؟؟؟..تم يدور في الشوارع ويروح اماكن مختلفه...اخر شي سار عين الفايظة لبحيرة البط اللي كانت فاظية وخلى تيلفونه في السياره ويلس هناك.مجابل هالبحيره و يفكر بالساعات...
الساعه ثلاث رجعت عنود البيت مع الدريول والخدامه...والعصر طلعت حصه من المستشفى...مع عبدالله وام خالد... وعبدالله ماسكنها يساعدها عالمشي...مكان العمليه مازال يعورها..وقالها انه بييبلها كرسي لين السياره ورفضت..شوي شوي لين ماوصلوا السياره ووصلهم عبدالله للبيت ونزل معاهم لانه اصلا مخلص دوام...نزلوا من السياره وحصلت استقبال عدل من الكل...نورة وفطيم وحريم اخوانها حتى اليهااال قاموا ينططوون عدالها عمووه وعمووه مستانسين برجعتها... سلمت عليهم كلهم وهي مستانسه من الخاطر وارتفعت معنوياتها وايد على هالترحيب الحلو...وقفت جدام دري البيت.. وحست بكسل من انها تركبه...
عبدالله: تعالي انا بشلج...
حصه: لالالالالالالالالالالالا....شو تشلني..
عبدالله: يابنت الحلال مابترومين تركبين بتتعبين..بوديج حجرتج..
ام خالد: شلها شلها..ماتروم..
حصه: لالالالالالالا امااايه لاااااااا عبدالله مابا مابا بركب ارووحي...
بس ماسوالها سالفه...مسكها وشلها وكلهم يظحكون وهي قافطه مووووووووووووووووت... صح اخووها بس استحت وااايد من هالحركه...
حصه: عبدالله نزلني حرام عليك....
سكت عنها وهو يظحك ركب دري اللي جدام البيت ودخل...احتشرت مره ثانيه..
حصه: نزلني نزلني..بقعد في الصااله ماريد اسير الحجره....
عبدالله: الدكتور عبدالله يقول لازم ترتاحين..
حصه: حرام عليك عبدالله نزلني...
ركب الدري عبدالله وسار الطابق الثاني ونورة تربع عداله وسبقته عشان تفتح له الباب وتعدل الفراش...
اخيرا وصل...وحط حصه على فراشها...ووقف يناااهي...
حصه: تعبت..؟!!..محد قالك قلت لك نزلني...
عبدالله: ماتعبت ولا شي بس كنت حابس نفسي... يالله بدلي ثيابج ورقدي ماريد اشوفج تحت..
حصه: ماريد ارقد انا متولهه عالبيت..
عبدالله: ان نزلتي بزوالج...اباج تصحين بسرعه عشان تحظرين عرسي وانتي بخير...
سكتت حصه ونزل عنها عبدالله وخلوا نوره معاها تساعدها تبدل ثيابها...

قراب المغرب راح حمدان لبيت عمه...ودخل الميلس وحصل عبدالله هناك مع كم واحد من الربع..
وبعد السلامات صاصره حمدان...
حمدان: حصه ردت من المستشفى..؟
عبدالله: هي من ساعة داخل البيت...تعال وين اخوك..؟؟؟ اتصلبه مايرد..
تلفت حمدان مب عارف بشو يرد عليه....يدري انه خليفه مايرد عالتيلفون لانه اتصلبه كم مره نفس الحاله...
حمدان: مايرد عليك..؟؟؟
عبدالله: لا...وينه.؟؟
حمدان: آآآآآآآآآ....مادله وين..طلع من البيت زعلان...
حمدان مايعرف يجذب...
عبدالله: ليش..؟؟؟ بلاه..؟؟؟
حمدان: بعدين بقولك...انا بسير داخل اسلم على حصه...
عبدالله: حصه انا قايلها ماتنزل من حجرتها...
حمدان: هههههههه وظنك بتسمع كلامك.؟؟
عبدالله: لا والله ادريبها احين متفيزره في الصاله داقة سوالف....
حمدان: هههههههه خلاص عيل بسير داخل البيت انا...
طلع حمدان للبيت واذن المغرب على طول بعدها.. ورجع عبدالله يتصل بخليفه....ماشي فايده.. مايرد....قلبي منقبض عليه..وينه..؟؟ وليش زعلان؟؟ شو صار بينه وبين اهله؟؟؟؟ افففف من هالحاله...نطلع من شي ندخل في شي ثاني,,,!!

خليفه كان يالس ومب حاس بالوقت...المنظر في بحيرة البط كانه لوحة فنية...خصوصا الجو مغيم وحلوو..ويساعد الواحد انه يسترخي...يوم سمع اذان المغرب نش وراح لسيارته..مسك تيلفونه.... والعثره...!!... 25 مسد كوول..؟؟؟ من متى انا مهم لهالدرجه يعني... شاف انه اغلب المكالمات من تيلفون امه وتيلفون حمدان...وعبدالله... ماله بارض يتصلبهم احين..اغلق تيلفونه مره وحده...وفررة عالسيت..وراح المسيد الموجود في عين الفايظه وصلى هناك...

عبدالله بعد صلاة المغرب..راحوا الشباب عنه...رد اتصل على خليفه وطلع مغلق..طلعت ينوووونه....قبل مايرد.. والحين مغلق..؟؟؟؟ شو صاير..؟؟؟؟؟ طلع من الميلس وهو معصب وشاف حمدان توه ياي من المسيد... اللي ماواحاله يروح البيت ويسلم على حصه بسبب اذان المغرب..
عبدالله: حمدااااااااااان..؟!!..
التفت له حمدان..
حمدان: هااا...
عبدالله: تعال..خل عنك البيت احين...تعال اباك فسالفه....
رفع حمدان حواجبه وراح ورا عبدالله...يدري بالسالفه اللي يباه فيها عبدالله..واحتار حمدان يخبره او لا...اكيد انه عبدالله بيحسس من الموضوع وبيزعل ...مهما كان هاذي اخته...مايرضى عليها...
يلس وياه في الميلس وصب لعمره جاهي...
عبدالله: شو السالفه..؟؟؟ وين اخوووك..؟؟
حمدان: قلت لك مااااااادري... تبا جاهي.؟؟
عبدالله: اتصلت به ولقيته مغلق... قولي شو السالفه حمدان ...؟؟؟ شو بلاه خليفه..؟؟
حط حمدان كوبه عالارض بعد ما عاافه...شو بقوووله.....شو بقوووووله..؟؟؟؟
عبدالله: ارمس خلصني...مظارب ويا اهلك..؟؟
حمدان: احم...مب ظرابه...سوء تفاهم وعدى على خير...
عبدالله: لو عدى على خير بيرد علينا خليفه والا ليش مايرد بالله..؟؟؟
حمدان: لانه خليفه مايدري انه عدى على خير...بعده معصب...!!!
عبدالله: قولي شو الموضوع...انا مب غريب...
حمدان: وانا ماقلت انك غريب...
عبدالله: ارمس عيل...
حمدان: يووووووووووه...بس عاد عبدالله ...بيرد الحين..لا تخاف عليه....
عبدالله: بترمس والا شووووووو..؟!!!..
حمدان: همممممممممممم...خلوف..رمس ابويه اليوم..يبا يعرس...
عبدالله: شوووووووووو..؟؟؟ انزين وشو صار..؟؟؟
حمدان: تعرف منو يبا يخطب....
عبدالله: هي اعرف وبعدين.؟؟؟
حمدان: ابويه مستانس لكن...لكن امي شوي....اعترضت في البداية..
سكت حمدان....يعرف انه عبدالله بيفهم...وفعلا..عبدالله رفع راسه وهو شوي يحس بالمهانه...اختي انا تنرفض..؟؟ حصه اللي يتمناها الكل..تنرفض..؟؟؟..وعشان شووو.؟!!!!!
عبدالله: هييييي.....فهمت...
حمدان: شو فهمت...؟
حمدان حس بالزعل من هالموقف...
عبدالله: حمدان.......حصة مب طايحه فجبودنا...عشان نفرضها فرض على عمّه ماتباها..
حمدان: عبدالله انته شو تقول..؟؟؟..والله ان امي تتمناها تحبها وااايد مثل عنود... ومن زمان وهي حاشره خلوف عليها... بس تقول الحين الوضع مختلف لكنها غيرت رايها على طوول بعد ماطلع خليفه من البيت...
عبدالله: غيرت رايها والا اقنعتوها انتوا بالغصب..؟؟؟؟
حمدان: اقنعناها بالحجة مب بالغصب....ردت لعقلها وفرحت مثل ابويه...
هز عبدالله راسه كانه رافض الفكره...
حمدان: عبدالله...الشييييمه....الشيييمه دخييلك لا تطري هالسالفه عند حصه ولا خليفه ..لا تقول اني خبرتك...حصه ان درت بترفض...
عبدالله: اكيد بترفض...عيل تباها تفرض نفسها على ناس مايبونها...؟؟
حمدان: ياخي بلاك انته جي...والله اننا نباها....وحتى امي...ماعليك منها تراها الا رمسه ... ردة فعل وطااااافت..الحين عااادي ..لا تكبر المسائل... انتي تدري بخليفه شكثر يباها...
عبدالله: ادري...بس صراحه ماتوقعت هالموقف من عمووه...
حمدان: ولا نحن توقعنا.... مثل ماقلت لك تخبلت شوي وردت لعقلها...طوفها لا تحاسب على رمسة حريم...
عبدالله: يصير خير... بس والله انها حزت في خاطري هالرمسة...
حمدان: حتى انا..وانته تعرف بمعزة حصه عندي....لا تطريها اوكي... خلوف طالع زعلان لانه مايدري ان امي ردت عن رمستها...

----------


## Taka

عبدالله: احين وينه هووو... قاهرني ماحب حد يسوي هالحركات يختفي جي...
حمدان: بطرش له مسج وبخبره بالسالفه ..عشان يرد علينا..وانته سو عمرك ماتدري اوكي..ولا جني قلت لك..
عبدالله: يصير خير...

قعد حمدان يكتب المسج لخليفه ويخبره انه امه اقتنعت ورضت.. وعبدالله يفكر بهالسالفه كلها..كان خاطره يعترض على هالخطبه...عيل حصه تنرفض..؟؟ عسب شووو..؟؟ عسب شي مالها ذنب فيه..؟؟؟..هذا نصيب..عمر ريلها خلص..حد يتحكم بالموت..؟؟؟؟ يدينونها عشان شي مقدر ومكتوب..؟؟؟ ناااس متخلفه...!!!..بس يوم يفكر بسعادة خليفه وحصه.... وعذاب خليفه الطويل عشان يوصل لهني..يهدي نفسه...هذا شي يخص خليفه وحصه ومايخص حد غيرهم...زين منه مسكين انه تشجع وتقدم هالخطوة الكبيرة... تطلع حرمة عمي تعترض..؟؟؟؟؟ عليك حظظ ياولد عمي...لكن ماعليه..انا بسكت.. بس عشان خاطره هوو والله...والا حصه الف شخص يتمناها..والف شخص يقدر يسعدها... لكن يتم خليفه المبداااي..ولد عمها ويحبها من زماان وتعذب عشانها....بسكت...ولا بطري السالفه...بس والله ان هالشي يقهر في الصميييييييييييم.....حصه تنرفض..؟؟!!!!!!...كيف تفكر هالناس..؟

خليفه بعد ماصلى المغرب..راح السوق...وبالتحديد البريمي...راح لمحل يبيع البرامج هناك..يدور على كم برنامج لكمبيوتره...برامج حمايه ووكشف وغيره من هالامور..يشغل نفسه شوي عن التفكير..بعد ماخلص رجع سيارته..ويوم حط الكيس على السيت اللي عداله انتبه لتيلفونه المفرور..شله وفتحه..على طول وصلته مسج من عند حمدان...قراها..وابتسم بسخريه...احين رضيتي ياامايه...عقب ماقلتي رمستج اللي تحرق لفواااد رضيتي..؟؟؟ عقب شوو...تراج بينتي وجهة نظرج بانج رافضه هالشي ومب فرحانه لي...حط التيلفون عالمسند ماله وحرك سيارته.. يفكر..حصة طلعت من المستشفى والا بعدها.؟؟؟ قالت لي بتطلع اليوم...مايندرا... يالله يالقهر..قلت لها اني بشوفها في البيت...بس مالي مزاج اروح لهم احين...اخاف افضح نفسي ...يقولون كل شي يبين على ويهي..وهي تدري اني برمس اهلي اليوم...... مافيني ازعلها هي بعد.... ماتستاهل... شوي ويرن التيلفون..التفت له خليفه وشاف "عبدالله"..عالشاشه..مد ايده وحطه على السبيكر...
خليفه: مرحبباااااا..
عبدالله: مرحبا فعينك....وين انته ياخي..؟؟
توقع خليفه المهاااازب...
خليفه:........في السوق...
عبدالله: شو تسوي في السوق..؟؟؟
خليفه: اشتري برامج ...خلصت ..
عبدالله: انزين..وليش ماكنت ترد عليه..؟؟
خليفه:............. ماكنت عند التيلفون...
عبدالله: ويوم اغلقته ماشفت اني متصلبك كذا مره..؟؟؟ ليش مارديت ادق..
خليفه: ...........اغلقته لاني كنت اصلي...
عبدالله: وبعد الصلاة..؟؟
خليفه: يييييييييه مادريت انك حرمتي وقاعد تحاسبني...!!! ....بعد الصلاة ييت السوق وانشغلت...خير..؟؟؟
عبدالله: ليش تكلمني جي..؟؟
خليفه: ماتشوف عمرك فاجلي تحقيق...!!!!
عبدالله: شغلت بالي استهميت عليك...
خليفه: هممممم مشكورعبوود .مافيني شي...
عبدالله: مافيك شي....!!!!
خليفه:...............لا مافيني شي......حصه طلعت؟؟؟
عبدالله: من العصر في البيت...
خليفه: ...... ياحيها والله...
عبدالله: الله يحييك...انزين تعال بيتنا...
خليفه: وليش انته ماتي بيتنا...؟؟؟
عبدالله: مب مشكله..انته بتسير البيت..؟؟؟
خليفه:.................لا...
عبدالله: تعاييينااابك...وين بتسير.؟؟
خليفه: ماعرف والله..
عبدالله: خلوووف....مب عليه اناهالحركات ..شوفيك..؟؟؟ من شو مظايق..؟؟
خليفه: مافيني شي ...خلاص بيييك البيت..الميلس مب البيت...
عبدالله: هممممممممممم تمام...اترياك...
خليفه: اوكي...فمان الله
عبدالله: الله وياك...
سكر عبدالله التيلفون وصد على حمدان....
عبدالله: يكلمني من طرف خشمه.... طرشت له المسج انته..؟؟؟
حمدان: هي... بس تلقاة بعده حاط فخاطره...بيي هوو.؟؟
عبدالله: يقول ياي في الدرب..
حمدان: لا تقعد تسوي وياه تحقيق.. وتساله اساله كانك تعرف...بيشك مب غبي...
عبدالله: متعود اسوي وياه تحقيق يوم اشوفه مب طبيعي...ماتشوفني اعرف كل سوالفه.؟؟؟ مب من زود ماهو يفتح لي خاطره ترا...كله بالغصب يطلع....
حمدان: ههههههههههههه هذا هو خلووف...
عبدالله: الله يعينا عليه...امك بعد حركااات صراحه..
حمدان: بس عاادة لاترد عالسالفه..اعتبرها ماصارت..
عبدالله: بس هي صارت وتحز في الخاطر....
حمدان: ادري... بس امي تراجعت عن رمستها وخلاص...لا تسندرلي راسي احين انته بعد.. بسير اسلم عحصيص انا...
نش حمدان وطلع من الميلس ساير صوب البيت...يوم دخل البيت خنفس...سمع صوت ناصر في الصاله ..وظحكه حصه...نوره اكيد معاهم...بس فطيم... I don’t think so.....
حمدان: احمممممممم هووووووووود...
ناصر: هدااااااااا...اقرب حمدان...محد غريب..
عقد حمدان حياته..شو يقصد الشايب.؟؟؟ فطيم غريبه..!!!!...والا اووه صدق يمكن يقصد حرمته حمده..!!
دخل حمدان الصاله ..مثل ماتوقعت...ناصر وحصه ونوره... ياكلون مكسرات ويسولفون ويشربون شاي..
حمدان: السسسسسسسسسسسسسلام عليكم...
ناصر+البنات: وعليكم السلام والرحمه....
توايهوا حمدان وناصر...
ناصر: ياهلا ومرحبا بولد العم...حياك استريح...
حمدان: الله يحييييييييك.... هااااااااا حصيص...ياي مخصوص عشانج اليوم..
نورة: انته دومك ياي مخصوص عشانها اصلا...
حمدان: لانها شييييييختج...
نورة: سييرولللللللل....
ناصر بتانيب..
ناصر: نورووووووه..!!!!
حصه: لا تبدون بليز...شخبارك حمدان..؟؟
ابتسم حمدان وهو يطالع حصه بحنيّة...حد يرفض هالطيبه والهدوء..؟؟؟..مينونه امي..
حمدان: بخيييييييييير وسهاله يابنت عمي...مبسوط انج ظهرتي من المستشفى...
حصه: تسسسسسسلم والله حتى انا مستانسه..
حمدان: الله يسلمج... نوروه صبي جاهي..
صبت له نوره جاهي وسمعت كلامه عشان ماتحصل تهزيب من عند ناصر..
حمدان: اخوج الدكتور ماهنى عليه بالشاهي في الميلس...
نورة: هههههههههههاي..
حصه: جي شو عنده..؟؟
حمدان: همممممممم ماشي ماشي يسولف بس...انتي شو اليوم؟؟ اهون؟؟؟
حصه: والله اليوم تحركت اكثر عن الايام اللي طافت وجنه الا الويع ردلي..بس يوم برقد بيخوز..عاطيني دوا هم بعد ومسكن..
حمدان: الله يعينج...
التفت على ناصر..
حمدان: ناصر شفت طيير محطوط تحت النخله..طيرك..؟؟
ناصر: هي نعم...
حمدان: والله...!!!...شارنه.؟؟
ناصر: هي شريته قبل كم يوم...وبسويله عششه ورا البيت...وعقب عرس عبدالله ..اطري يوم يرجع من شهر العسل بنروح نخيم للقنص ان شاء الله... بتي ويانا..
حمدان: وناااااااسه...ياريت وين ارووم ناسي الدوام..؟؟؟؟؟
ناصر: بتفوووتك عيل..
حمدان: بعطيكم كيمرتي....صورووا...
ناصر: عبدالله عنده كيمره...
حمدان: بس عيل زين..المهم نشوف شو سويتوا هناك..
ناصر: لين عقب شهر يصير خير...بنسير نحن وشله شباب..وسلطان خوك...خليفه مادله بيسير والا لا..بس عبدالله قايلي انه يبا يروح ويانا...
حمدان: وين يسير ؟؟ ودواامه..؟؟ بيكون ماخذ اجازه شهر مايروم ياخذ اجازه ثانيه..
ناصر: والله مادريبه...ما استقر على راي..
حصه: هههههه اخافه يكشت في عنوود ويقص شهر العسل من النص..نص حقها ونص حق القنص هههههههه..
حمدان: هههههههههه ياويله منها ان سواها... عيل وين عمي..؟؟
ناصر: يا من الشارجه متوله عالعزبه والرجاب...ولين الحين هناك...
حمدان: وعمووه..؟؟
نورة: يت تعبانه من المستشفى وانسدحت ترتاح في غرفتها..
قعد يخربط معاهم شوي وعقب نش يبا يروح..يوم طلع من الصاله شاف فطيم نازله من فوق ماسكه كتاب..
حمدان: اوه اوه اووه...اهليييييييييييين خت العرووس...
ابتسمت..
فطيم: اهلين الشيخ حمدان بن محمد..على قولة سعيد...
حمدان: هههههه شحالج..؟؟
فطيم: منييييح...u؟؟؟
حمدان: doing fine والله.... احممم..تسمحيلي اقولج كلمه...
فطيم: قول..
تقرب حمدان منها وعلى ويهه ابتسامه شيطانه...
حمدان: كنتي امس..وايد وايد ..وااااااااايد حلوه في العرس...ان شاء الله بس تسلمين من الخطاطيب..
وتوسعت ابتسامته زياده يوم شاف فطيم مبطله عيونها...روح عنها وركب سيارته لانه مواعد راشد....
وفطيم مندهشه..شو دراه بشكلي في العرس..؟؟؟ ماشافني.....والا..؟!...متى شافني..؟؟ يالفظيحه..!!! بس بخصوص دعوتك ياحمدانوه.... آآآآآآآآآآآمين الله يسمع منك واسلم من الخطاطيب....

في الميلس..خليفه كان يالس مع عبدالله اللي فاتح وياه تحقيق..وخليفه مب طايع يقوله شي ..لانه يدري ان هالشي بيجرح عبدالله... ومادرى انه حمدان مخبرنه بالسالفه..
خليفه: اوهوووووووو عبود ترا ان تميت تسالني زياده بروح عنك والله...ياخي خلاص ماريد اقول ممكن تسد السالفه..
عبدالله: افاااااااا..ماتثق فيني...
خليفه: ياريال السالفه مب سالفه ثقة وعن الاستهبال اوكي...؟!..
عبدالله يبا يعرف بالموضوع من طرف خليفه..صح هو يدري..بس يبا خليفه يرمس عشان يتناقش معاه بالموضوع مب يتم كاتمنه فخاطره ويحاتي... يدري ان خليفه مايبا يقول لان هالشي بسبب جرح له...وهو مقدر هالشي...بس مهما كان لازم يقوووله ...يباه يتكلم...
عبدالله: ابا اعرف....يمكن اخفف عنك..
خليفه: انا بنسى السالفه من نفسي...عبدالله خلاص خلني انساها...
عبدالله: تتعلق بمنوه انزين..؟؟
خليفه: عبوود بذبحك....
عبدالله: انزين خلاص خلاص...
سكت خليفه يدور مووضوع ثاني يتكلم فيه...
خليفه: متى بتركبون الخيام جدام بيتنا...؟؟؟
كانت جدام وحوالي بيت قوم خليفه مساحه فاظيه وكبيره..هي اصلا ارض مب مبنايه ولا مسوره...تصلح انهم يسوون عرس الرياييل فيها... طبعا من بعد ما استاذنوا من صاحب الارض..
عبدالله: انا متفق وياهم على اساس يوم الثلاثاء يركبونها.. والثلاثاء والاربعاء بيكون ديكوراتها وترتيها كل شي جاهز...ان شاء الله..
خليفه: هممممم..عرس الحريم وين..؟؟
عبدالله: عنود محتشره من زمان على روتانا...وحجزوا فيه...
خليفه: يقولون قاعته صغيره روتانا...
عبدالله: ماعليه..بتكفيهم...المهم اعرس..محد قالها تختار هالفندق...
خليفه: ومنو بيزفك انته..؟؟
عبدالله: كلكم ادشوون وياي..
خليفه: منو كلنا..؟؟
عبدالله: ابويه وعمي وانتوا خوانها...
خليفه: خيبه شو يدخلنا عند الحريم...؟؟!!!
عبدالله: ماتبا تسلم علىاختك فعرسها..؟؟
خليفه: بسلم عليها قبل او بعد...مب شرط وهي عالكوشه..
عبدالله: واللللللللللللللللللللله يا خلوف..مادش الا وانته وياي وخل عنك الخريط..
خليفه: يارياااااااااااااال....
عبدالله: ماااااااااااااااافي....ادش وياي يعني ادش وياي..ادري بحمدان بيدش بدون عزووومه.. سلطان وحميد كبار ومعرسين ولا عليهم بيدشووون يسلمون علىاختهم وبيظهرون...ابوي وعمي ..ظروري..لكن انته...غصب طيب ادش...
ابتسم خليفه ..يتخيل شكله...رززززززززه وين ابا امشي ويا المعرس..؟!!!.. يالقفطه جاني بدخل عند حريم ماعرفهن..وكلهن يطالعنناا.... بس ماعليه عشان عبدالله بدش...الله يعيني...

حمدان كان عند راشد فبيتهم....وكان معاهم ربيعهم عزوز...اسمه عبدالعزيز بس هم يزقرونه عزوز...يلعبون ورقه ويظحكون...
حمدان: طاااااااااااااااااااالع....!!!!!! شو قايلك انااااااا...؟!
عزوز: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه...
حمدان: اطلع براااا ..اطــــــــلع...ماتعرف تلعب...
عزوز: انته اللي ماتعرف تعلم...
حمدان: ابلخ انته ابلخ...ماتفهم..

----------


## Taka

الجزء الواحد والخمسين

الساعه 12 في الليل رجع خليفه للبيت..وكان هادي..الكل نايم...قال فخاطره احسن.. لانه مافيه يرمس حد هالحزة.. كان توه بيركب الدري بيروح فوق الا انه سمع صوت...وقف والتفت وشاف امه طالعه من غرفتها واطالعه...
ام سلطان: ييت ابويه..؟!..
خليفه: هي.. وبسير ارقد..تصبحين على خير..
ورد صد عنها بيركب الدري...
ام سلطان: خليفه.... تعال ابويه الصاله اباك شوي...
تافف خليفه فخاطره...
خليفه: امايه انا تعبان وابا ارقد...
ام سلطان: تعال قلت لك...
خليفه: ما تتاجل يعني هالرمسه.؟!!
لبسته امه وماجاوبت..ومشت للصاله وفتحت الليتات ...تبعها خليفها وعلى ويهه علامات الضيق...يلس عدالها..
خليفه: خير امايه؟؟ شو بغيتي؟!....
ام سلطان: ابويه...انته زعلان عليه.؟؟
صد خليفه صوب ثاني...
خليفه: ليش ازعل منج.؟؟؟
ام سلطان: عشان سالفة حصه...
خليفه: امايه دخيلج خليني ارقد..ولا ترجعين لهالموضوع مافيني على عوار الراس...
ام سلطان: كيف يعني ماتبا ترمس فيه؟
خليفه: لا....
ام سلطان: خليفه...انته زعلان لاني اعترضت على حصه في البدايه..!!
خليفه: مب زعلان امايه....بس منصدم منج..عمري ماتوقعت فيوم ولا للحظة انج انتي اللي بتوقفين في طريجي..يعني...انتي مربتنها حصه ويا بنتج...!!!!!
ام سلطان: ادري..خلاص يابويه خذها لا تحط بخاطرك.... صدق انه حصه ماتتعوض...
خليفه: عقب شوو امايه....تراج مب راضيه...
ام سلطان: لا راضيه..
خليفه: لا مب راضيه... لو فرحانه لي جان بين عليج من البدايه مابتعترضين هالكثر عسب شي حصه مالها ذنب فيه...وانتي تعرفين زين انها ملجه بس مب عرس عشان تخافين من شي....!!
ام سلطان: ادري يابويه..خلاص مايصيرخاطرك الا طيب... وانا قلت الرمسه الا جي بدون تفكير.. فديتك لا تزعل ولا تحط بخاطرك انا ماصدقت انك تبا تعرس عشان افرح فيك...خلاص من عقب عرس عنود ان شاء الله برمسهم لك...
سكت خليفه مب عارف يفرح والا شو يسوي بالضبط..قعد يطالع امه بنص عين..مب متاكد من كلامها اذا تعنيه او لا..
خليفه: اماااايه....قولي الصدق.. صدق راضيه والا الا جي تقولين الرمسه عشان ترضيني..؟!!.
ام سلطان: والله اني راضيه وحصه مثل بنتي وغاليه علي... انته بس لا تحط فخاطرك...
ابتسم خليفه ..ارتاح جزئيا من هالكلام ولو انه الرمسه بعدها حازه فخاطره..نش وحب راس امه..
خليفه: تسلمين امايه...ومافي داعي انتي ترمسينهم..انا وابويه بنرمس عمي سيده .. انا مب غريب... وماله داعي هالرسميات....
ام سلطان: ياحافظ عليك ولد محمد استغنيت عن خدماتي اشوفك..!!
ظحك خليفه غصبن عنه...هذي امه ردت مثل قبل....الحمد لله على كل حال...
خليفه: لا فديتج انتي الخير والبركه ومحد يروم يستغنى عنج... بس فعلا ماله داعي...

خلص خليفه رمسته مع امه وكل حد سار حجرته يرقد....
ايام الاسبوع اللي بعده من بداية يوم السبت كانت متروووسه حركة... خصوصا عند عنود اللي كل يوم في الصالون.. (امور نسائية مايخصكم بها لوووول).... يوم الاحد سعيد يا يايب معاه عليا وعيالها...اللي بدورها يابت معاها فساتين البنات ...وكانن اروع مايمكن...
نورة وفاطمه كانن يداومن في الجامعه..عشان جي ماشاركن في نشاطات وايده ويا العايله بسبب الدراسه... بس يوم يتهن عليا ماتن من الوناسه ..لانها ملت عليهن البيت حركه وسوالف... خصوصا عليا هي وميره ربع من زمان فكانت ميره وعيالها دايما في البيت تسولف مع عليا..وحمده بعد نفس الشي...لانه عليا غير..من سنهن ويتفاهمن رباعه... حصه كانت تتحسن يوم عن يوم... بس من يشوفها عبدالله تمشي والا تشل شي والا حتى يالسه..هزبها وقالها تنسدح... ولا تتحرك وايد...لين قامت من نفسها يوم تشوفه ياي والا تشم ريحته حتى تنسدح بروحها مافيها عالمهازب...
عبدالله مسكين كان بروحه متوتر طوال الاسبوع... الشغل عليه وايد..يخلص شغله في المستشفى اللي قام يندمج كفاااايه فيه..وبس يرد البيت ينشغل بامور التجهيزات للعرس...يعني مافيه وقت للراحه....حمدان وخليفه ماكانوا يقصرون معاه...حتى خالد وناصر ..يعني كلهم تساعدوا عشان التجهيزات...
الثلاثاء ركبوا الخيام..خيمتين كبار جدام بيت محمد الكتبي + مساحه خارجية للرزفة وغيره ...وعنود تراقب كل شي من دريشة غرفتها وبطنها يعورها...لين الحين مب مصدقة انه عرسها بعد يومين...!!!..خلاص بتطلع من بيت اهلها وبتروح بيت عمها ...بتسكن معاهم....بيستوي هذاك بيتها...!!!...وفقني يارب...!!

الاربعاء الصبح حريم العايله كلهن تيمعن...بس استصعبن سيرتهن كلهن لصالون واحد...عشان جي قررن حمده وعليا وميره يسيرن صالون...وعنود وفطوم ونوره صالون ثاني... حصه ماراحت لانها ماتقدر..فاتفقت هي مع امها لحناايه يتهم البيت وحنتهم... وتمن في الصالون من الصبح ليييييييييين المغرب ..كله بسبب حنى العرووس اللي طول وايد لين ماخلص... وقت ماخلصن يابهن خليفه ..حمدان من التعب كان راقد وغالق تيلفونه...عشان جي اضطروا يطلبون من خليفه...الدريولية كلهم مشغولين.... خالد ياب الحريم عليا وحمده وميره ورجعهن البيت...
الاربعاء يابوا فستان عنود اللي جهز كليا من حيث ترتيب المقاسات وتظبيط بعض التعديلات عليه... يوم قايسته عنود جدام ميره اختها طلع عليها جناااااااااااااااااااان.... ملاك من صدق.... اما فساتين بنات حمد.. نفس الشي كانت فنانه لكن فستان حصه طلع وسيع شوووووووي عليها..بسبب خسارتها لبعض الوزن بسبب العمليه..لكنها قالت جذي اريح عشان اتحرك بحريه اكثر في العرس....

...:::: ( ليلة العرس ) ::::...

قامت عنود الساعه 10 الصبح..والكل استغرب انها قدرت ترقد هالكثر... اغلب العرايس يقومن من الفجر بسبب التوتر... لكن هي حست بهدوء نفسي واقتناع بنصيبها...وسعادة ماتنوصف....عشان جي كانت مرتاحه البال... مع انها متحمسه ..لكن حماستها داخليه..ومب ظاهر عليها غير الهدوء والثقة... اول ما نشت نزلت تحت...وتمنت انها مانزلت... الكل مرتبش..محد في البيت كلهم في الحوش او برا البيت عند لخيام... ربشتهم خلتها تتوتر شوي... وماعيبها الوضع.. دخلت المطبخ الداخلي ..سوت لها سندويشات جبن وكوب عصير برتقال بارد.. ويوم كانت توها تخلص اعداد السندويش دخلت امها المطبخ...
ام سلطان: هاا فديتج قمتي..؟؟؟
خلت عنود السندويشات عالطاوله وسارت وحبت راس امها ..ساعتها يتها رغبه بالصياح...بس مسكت نفسها..عن استوي عاطفية وايد!!!... امممره مابسكت طول اليوم اذا صحت الحين....
عنود: شو اصبحتي امايه..؟!!
ام سلطان: بخير فديتج...انتي شو حالج اليوم؟
قفطت عنود.
عنود: زينه...
ام سلطان: هههه مب متروعه..؟!!...
هزت عنود راسها بالنفي... يت امها وباستها بين عيونها..
ام سلطان: بارك الله فيج يابنتي...برايج سيري حجرتج...
ابتسمت عنود وشلت سندويجاتها وعصيرها وركبت غرفتها وسكرت الباب....بطلت الدرايش كلهن...الجو اليوم حلوو... كانه يدري بعرسها ويحتفل معاها بهالجوو اللي ينعش... قعدت عنود على كرسي المكتب... وهي مجابله فستان عرسها + الطرحه اللي محطوط عالمسند الخاص فيه...وتتامله...وتتخيل...كيف بتكون بكامل زينتها....عبدالله بيعيبه شكلي او لا..؟؟؟ غصبن عنه بيعيبه...ان شاء الله مايصير شي يخربطلي كل الامور ويعفسني...خلصت ريوقها وقعدت تراقب الشنط اللي بتشلهن معاها... جهزت شنطة صغيره عشان تبات ليله العرس في الجناح اللي في الفندق.. مافي داعي يشلون كل اغراضها لانها بترجع البيت...الشنطة الصغيره حطت فيها كل اغراضها وملابسها واي شي ممكن تحتاجه...بعد ماخلصت انسدحت عالشبريه...شوي ودخلت عليها امها...وقعدت عدالها...وبدت تكلمها..مثل أي ام في عرس بنتها..توصيها على ريلها...وعلى حسن المعاشره...والطيبه والاحترام المتبادل...وتكلمها عن اشياء مختلفه وااايده .... لين ما جشعر يمب عنود من كلام امها وحست بشوية خوف من هالمسؤوليه الكبيره...عمرها ماتصورت ان الزواج جذي... كانت تعتبره انها بتعيش حياتها مع انسان تحبه وتحترمه وبس...لكن كل هالامور صعبه عليها.... لكن ان شاء الله مع الوقت تتعود...
وبعد صلاة العصر يا حمدان وشل عنود هي وشنطتها وفستانها واللي تحتاجه كله ووداها الفندق لجناحها وخلاها هناك عند امها واختها.... وبعدها يت راعية الصالون اللي اتفقت معاها عنود وهي من الشارجه واسمها موورا مكياجها روعه... وبعد سبووح مطووول ومعطر لعنود... استلمتها المزينه كليااااا...

من بعد صلاة العصر والرزفة والدق مشتل جدام البيت... خلاص الرياييل بالنسبه لهم العرس بدا الحين...يحمسوون لين بعد المغرب..وعقب صدق بيخترشون... سعيد كان مع حمدان اللي يراقب وهو يبتسم... والعصا في ايده وهو بعده لين الحين ماتحمس للرزف...الخقاق يقول فخاطره بعطيهم فرصه يظهرون مواهبهم الحين ...وعقب العشا بناكل الجوووو... عبدالله وخليفه رباعه ماتفارقوا...عبدالله رغم حماسه وفرحته كان متوتر...تعليقات الشباب ماخلته فحاله.. ولا قدر ينسى اللي متوتر بسبته... بعد العرس...شو بيصير؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!
بس حاول يتناسى السالفه وكل ماينسى يعلق عليه واحد من الشباب ويرد يتذكر.. وانتوا تعرفون كيف شبابنا غلسين شوي..

في بيت حمد الكتبي البنات كانن رواحهن مرتبشات....يتهن المزينه في البيت حق عليا وحصه ونوره وفطيم اما حريم العيال راحن صالون تعدلن هناك.... بنات حمد كلهن فجن شعورهن... عليا شعرها وايد غليظ وناعم ومقصوص مدرج لوسط الظهر يوصل وطالع وايد روعه عليها... اما نوره وحصه شعورهن طويله بس طبعا حصه اطول شعرها يوصل لين الركب..طبعا كلهن مع تسريحه خفيفه من فوق وجدام..اما الباقي مفتوح...
قراب المغرب رجع عبدالله البيت مع خالد..خالد كان يبا يصلي المغرب وبالمره اييب حرمته للعرس وعياله... اما عبدالله فمن كثر التوتر كان حاس بانه يلزمه سبووح ثاني بااااااااااااااارد....ويوم طلعوا تعاونوا على البنات والحريم وشلوهن الفندق ورجعوا مكان عرس الرياييل...
ترتيب الفندق والقاعه كان ولا اروع...والربشه شاله كل حد... حصه ونوره وفطوم عقن العبي والشيل..اما عليا ولانها حرمه متزوجه تمت بشيله خفيفه... طبعا مافي داعي اقول ان البنات لفتن نظر الجمييع... وام خالد كل شوي تمسك وحده من بناتها وتسمي عليها وتقرا تخاف عليهن من العين... ومب بسبب اشكالهن بس...لكن بسبب ترحيبهن بالحريم وحركتهن والقيام بالواجب... حصه تعبت شوي من الحركه وقررت تروح عند عنود تكلمها وترتاح عندها شوي... اول مادخلت حصه حصلت عنود معاها المصوره ومستلمتنها تصورها كل انواع الصور.. مستغله انفرادها...طبعا عنود كانت ملااااااااااااااااااك... المكياج الناعم زادت ملامحها نعومه...والتسريحه النازله على الظهر كانت فنانه... اول ماشافت حصه استرخت..

----------


## Taka

الجزء الثاني والخمسين

التفت عبدالله بعد ماسكر الباب لعنود اللي يالسه عالكرسي تبتسم له...ابتسم لها هو بعد وهو يحس بشعور غريب.. رجع الغتره على ورا شوي...متظايق منها..مب متعود على السفرة والعقال... ومايحبها اصلا... ومشا صوب عنود شوي شوي..
عنود وهي اطالعه عرفت انه مرتبك...صح هي مرتبكه اكثر منه محد ينكر هالشي لكن مب باين عليها لانه واثقه منه...واثقة من محبتها له... ومحبته لها...قالت له تبا تغير الجو شوي..
عنود: الحمام انا اول شي....
يلس عدالها وهو يظحك...
عبدالله: هههههههههههههههههههه...انزين يابوج حقج الحمام...بس انتي بطولين ...انا شو بقعد اسوي اروحي.؟؟ ..شو هذا تحتي..؟؟...يوووه لمي فستانج...
ظحكت عليه عنود...
عنود: ههههههههه خل فستااااني.. عبدالله اطلب منك شي..؟... عق السفرة والعقال..
استانس عبدالله
عبدالله: ماااااااااااااااااطلبتي والله....تامرين امر..
مد ايه وشل العقال والسفره والقحفية وسندهن عالكرسي بشكل مرتب عشان ماتجسف السفره.. وبدا يحس بالالفه بينه وبينها بشكل كبير....
عبدالله: تعبانه.؟؟؟
هزرت عنود راسها " لا " ....
عنود: وانته؟؟
عبدالله: تبين الصدق.؟
عنود: اكيــد...
عبدالله: ناش من الفجر..وتعبان..بس ماظني اروم ارقد هههههههههه....
عنود: ليش عادة...؟؟
عبدالله: you know..!!!.. اول مره ارقد ويا بنت ماعرفها....ههههههههههه
عنود: هههههههههه عنلااااتك يالحمار...
عبدالله: افاا... في ليلة عرسنا تسبيني..؟؟
عنود: اعطيك تصور مسبق عن حياتنا في المستقبل....
ابتسم عبدالله .يدري انها تمزح...مسك ايدها ورفعها وباسها...وهو عينه على عيونها..
عبدالله: ابااااها....قسم بالله لوهالحياة وياج كانت سوودا...بعدني ابااااها..
ضغطت عنود على ايده اللي ماسكه ايدها اكثر...
عنود: وانا اوعدك انها مابتكون سوداا...ان شاء الله....
عبدالله: ادري والله...
وسكتوا شوي وهم يطالعون فبعض...حس عبدالله بالجو بدا يتوتر...والعاطفة بدت تسيطر شوي...التفت للحمام ورد اطالع فعيون..
عبدالله: so...؟... منو بيدش الحمام اول..؟
عنود: انته ادخل الحمام ..لاني انابطول وايد بالسبوح..انا بلا شي اطول في الحمام كيف عاد سبوح..؟!...انته تسبح لين ما انا افج التسريحه بتكون انته خلصت سبوح...بعدها ارقد لانك وايد تعبان....
رفع عبدالله حواجبه...
عبدالله: وانتي عادي عندج؟؟؟
عنود: شو اللي عادي عندي..؟
عبدالله: اني ارقد قبلج..؟؟؟
عنود: عبدالله.....انته تعبان وايد الليله..وانا اباك ترتاح.. ماعليك مني لاني ناشه 10 الصبح مب مثلك...
استغرب عبدالله من عنود....وكلامها خلاه يفكر.... معقوووله هالبنت وطريقة تفكيرها ياناس..؟!!!
عبدالله: هههههههههه اهااااا ..انتي هذا اللي تبينه اعترفي...
ظحكت عنود وقفطت..
عنود: ههههههههههههه والله السالفه مب هذي... كل الموضوع اني اباك ترتاح...بس..
تامل فيها عبدالله....
عبدالله: جذي بتكون حياتنا عنود..؟؟ بتبدين راحتي على كل شي...؟؟؟
عنود: طبـــــــعا...
تامل فيها عبدالله بحب...وزال خوفه كله من المستقبل.. وبشر نفسه بحياة حلوه ومستقرة مع عنوده...حس بحبه لها يتظاعف... ويكبر ويزيد...كان خايف كيف بيتصرف كزوج... بس مع زوجه فاهمة ومحبّه مثل عنوودي مافي اي مشكله ان شاء الله....
عبدالله: تعالي...
تقرب منها وخذها بحظنه ولوا عليها...بس شوي وابتعد...وهو عافس ويهه...
عبدالله: كل شي فيج ينغز....( نقعت عنود من الظحك)... هههههه والله عنود.. الواحد مايعرف يلوي على حرمته عدل...
وتمت عنود تظحك عالموقف وهو يطالعها ويظحك وياها... بعد فتره تمالكت عنود نفسها وسكتت ..
عنود: مابتسير تتسبح...
عبدالله: تبين الفكه مني..؟؟
عنود: بكفخك عبدالله شو هالرمسات...بس الوقت تاخر لاه..؟؟
عبدالله: احين بقووم..
نش عبدالله عن الكرسي وبعدها لاحظ ايدها الممدوده له...اطالعها باستغراب..
عبدالله: شو.؟؟ فلوس ماعندي صفّرت...
عنود: هههههههههههه ويا ويهك..هات ايدك بنش عن الكرسي ماروم من الفستان...
ابتسم عبدالله ومسك ايدها ونششها من الكرسي.. راقبها وهي تمشي للتواليت وتقعد وتعق الطرحه..راح عبدالله وفتح شنطته وطلع وزار وفانيله وفوطة...حطهن عالشبرية..راح لعنود عالتواليت وفصخ ساعته وهو يراقبها ويتبسم... عقب ماشاف التسريحه بصم بالعشر انه بيطلع وهي بعدها مب فاجتنها...وايد معقدة شكلها...حط ساعته عالتواليت وشل ثيابه وادواته الصحية ودخل الحمام...

تحت في الفندق كانوا الاهل متيمعين... كل الحريم اللي في الثلاث عوايل.... قوم حمد وقوم محمد..وهل الشارجه.. متلعوزين كيف بيرتبون رجعتهم للبيت..كل حد دق على حد من الشباب.. عشان ايوونهم..
سلطان وحميد يوا وكل حد شل حرمته وام سلطان راحت مع سلطان... وروحوا البيت... خالد يا وشل حرمته وعياله وامه بعد.. وناصر بعد شل حرمته وعياله وحصه... اما سعيد شحن الباقي في سيارته ( فطوم ونورة ومنى ومنال) ووداهن البيت...وفيصل شل امه و عليا و عياله هو بعد..فيصل اصلا سيارته صغيره وماتشل وايدين...
بعد ماخلصوا هالترتيب روحوا بيتهم ... وهم كله يخربطون ويسولفون عن العرس والمعاريس...

عبدالله خلص سبوح في عشر دقايق...ولبس وزاره وفانيلته وغسل ظروسه وهو يفكر كيف عنود بتتصرف يوم بتشوفه بوزار وفانيله..؟؟؟ اكيد بتقفط...وفعلا يوم بطل الباب وطلع حمر ويهها مثل الطماطة... بس هو بالمقابل نقع من الظحك...مب بسبب احمرار ويهها...بس عشان كشتها الناطره ...
عبدالله: هههههههههههههههههههههههههه....
عنود: عبدالله جب...
سار صوبها وهو يفر الفوطه عالشبريه... ووقف وراها وهي قاعده عالكرسي..يطالع راسها..
عبدالله: هههههه شوووووو هاااااااااااذا.... قطعتي شعرج والله ياعنود.. اصبري اصبري...
بعد ايدها عن شعرها وقعد هو يطلع الدبابيز ويبطل التسريحه شوي شوي وهو شكله مايعرف شو قاعد يسوي لكن اونه يساعد...وعنود ميته من القفطه والفشله....وبينما هو قاعد يبطل تسريحتها قعدت عنود تفصخ ذهبها وترده في العلبه... وبعد جهد جهيييد.قدر يبطل التسريحه كامله..بس كان شعرها يابس.. مد ايده للمشط..
عنود: لالالالالا...بيتقطع ان سحيته الحين خلني بغسله اول عن المثبت..عقب بسحيه..
رجع عبدالله ايده محلها..
عبدالله: على راحتج عيوني...
تحرك وجابلها وهو يتساند عالتواليت ويبتسم ابتسامه شيطانه...
عبدالله: اساعدج في شي ثاني.؟؟؟؟
قفطت عنود....
عنود: ههههههههههه....لا بعلي العزيز مشكور ماتقصر...نششني بس..
ومدت ايدها مره ثانيه له..مسكها ونششها... راحت وطلعت بخجل فظيع فوطه وملابس النوم وكل الملحقات اللي تباها + مشط.. ودخلت الحمام...
وعبدالله يراقبها بتسليه...يوم دخلت الحمام سار صوب الشبريه اللي من الصبح تغريه انه ينسدح عليها ويريح ظهره..واول ما انسدح عليها..
عبدالله: آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآخ....اسميني تعبان....

في بيت حمد...اول ماوصل سعيد البيت نزلن البنات ونزل هو بعد..كان يطالع نووره بطرف عينه..فستانها .. شعرها المفتوح..ومشيتها.. بس ويهها ما انتبه عليه عدل لانا متغشيه والدنيا ليل...
سعيد: نوووره...!!
وقفت نوره والتفتت...
سعيد: لا تنسين تتسبحين هالمره وتسحين كشتج...ههههههههههههههه
استغربت فطيم اللي ماكانت عارفه شومعناة هالتعليق...
نورة: ههههههههههههههه ياحمار...
سعيد: حمارة انتي..لا تسبين....
فطيم: شو سالفة السبوح..؟؟
نورة: بروحه اخووج يخربط...
سعيد: اخربط.؟؟ انزين ماعليه يام دويس....
نورة: لا تعيب...تراني صدق بسوي ولدي دويس..وانته عاد بتستوي اول "بو دويس" في الدنيا ههههههه...
سعيد: هاهاهاهاي..بايخه ياشيخه....
نورة: ادري اني شيخه...
دخلوا البيت... وكانوا كل الباقين وصلوا قبلهم ودخلوا حجرهم..قوم سعيد اخر ناس واصلين...
تمغط سعيد وهو يمشي ويشوف فطيم تدخل غرفتها ومنى ومنال يروحن غرفة الظيوف الثانيه..معناته هو بروحه بيركب مع نوره.!! ياسلااااااااام على هالحظ الحلو.. كمل تمغيييطه وقال..
سعيد: اليوم من الخاطر بحتل حجرة سعيد...خلاص هذي حجرتي من اليوم ورايح ..
نورة: هههههههههه نحن عندنا مخططات ثانيه...
سعيد: شو هيه..؟؟
نورة: بنحول حجرة فطيم فووووق عندنا.....
سعيد: ياسلام عليج..خليها حق ريلج ويا هالراس...
نورة: ريلي بتكون حجرته تحت في غرفة الضيوف.. عاد اللي يقول من زود ياياااتك علينا ...!!
سعيد: لا تطنزين...
نورة: تعال صدق ليش اختك آمنه مايت..؟؟؟
سعيد: ريلها كسر ريله وهو يلعب كوره... وماتروم تخليه..
نورة: هيييي حليلها....
وصلوا الغرف....
نورة: تصبح على خير سعيد..
سعيد: وانتي من اهله نوااااري..
دخلوا الغرف وعلى طووووووووول الحمام....

في الفندق..عبدالله كان صدق بيرقد.... عنود تاخرت وايد.. نص ساعه في الحمام عنبوو شو تسوي هالكثر..؟؟؟ ليش البنات يتاخرن بسبوحهن اكثر عن الشباب..؟؟؟؟.. يمكن عشان شعورهن..!!.. همممممممممم.. يالله عنود طلعي ..بسج..
عنود داخل الحمام ميته من المستحى..بعد مالبست قميص النوم انصعقت... ماتقدر تطلع جي جدام عبدالله ماتقدر...صح ريلها بس مااااااااااتقدر...تمت محتاره شو تسوي..؟؟؟ بعد شوي اذاماطلعت بيتحسب شي صارلي...وبيي يدق علي الباب.... شو اسوي..!!! استهدت بالله وحاولت تهدي نفسها ..سحبت نفس طويل..وبطلت الباب وطلعت راسها بس...
عنود: عبدالله...!!!
قعد عبدالله عالشبريه..
عبدالله: اخييييييييرااا....
عنود: طالع..!!..انا ماقلت لك ارقد....؟!..
عبدالله: انتي لمي ثمج وتعالي....
عنود: عبدالله ماااااااااقدر...استحي والله...
عبدالله: ههههههههههههههههههه تستحين مني..؟؟؟
عنود: هي والله انته اكثر شي استحي منه....
عبدالله: هههههههههههه... اغمض عيوني..؟
عنود: ياريت والله....
عبدالله: كل ليله تبيني اغمض عيوني عنوود.؟!!..
عنود: لالالالالا بس الليله عبود والله....
ظحك عليها عبدالله فخاطره.... وغمض عيونه عشانها...
عبدالله: يالله تعالي غمضت عيوني...
عنود: احلف..؟؟؟؟
عبدالله: طالع..!!...والله غمضت تعااالي...
وايجت عنود مره ثانيه اطالعه...فديته صدق مغمض عيونه...طلعت من الحمام شوي شوي متردده...
عنود: لا تبطل عيووونك اشوفك....
عبدالله: خلصيني انتي....
ركظت عنود للشبريه وسحبت اللحاف وقعدت عالشبريه وتغطت به...استر جذي...ياحيه..
عنود: بس خلاص بطل عيونك..
بطل عبدالله عيونه واطالعها.... لافة شعرها بفووطه كبيره..ووييها خالي من المكياج وملائكي وحلوو...
عبدالله: اععععععععععععع بانت شيانتج من بعد المكياج....!!
انصدمت عنود وبرطمت....هي تدري انه يمزح بس بعد..!!...
عبدالله: هههههههههههههههههههه امزح امزح والله... صدقيني احلى جذي..
عنود: عيونك الحلوه..
سحبت الفوطه عن راسها وطاح شعرها فحظنها... قعد عبدالله يراقبها وهي تنشف شعرها الطويل والغليظ..كان خاطره يمسكه ويحطه على ويهه ويشمه.... بس تمالك نفسه... سال بفضول..
عبدالله: متى بترقدين..؟؟؟
ابتسمت عنود مستحيه...
عنود: يوم حد يبند هالليت المزعج..انا ماعرف ارقد بالنور...
عبدالله: وافترض اني انا اللي بقوم ابنده هاااا..؟؟
عنود: هي.. نفّـــــــــــــاع عبادي...
هز راسه عبدالله...اليوم براعي مشاعرج يابنت محمد ..لكن باجر ماااااااااااااااافيه.... نش عن الشبريه وبند الليت... ورجع لها وهو يتبسم...

----------


## Taka

.....+++++++++++.....
الصباحية
.....+++++++++++.....
عقد عبدالله حياته ورص على عيونه زياده....شو هالصوت المزعج...؟؟؟ يووووووووه انا ليش ما اغلقته هذا بعد...؟!!... بطل عيونه يطالع التليفون اللي عالطاوله بكره شديد.... خلوووني ارقد.... بس التيلفون ما طاع يسكت..منو هالغلس اللي يتصل بي الحين.؟؟.. مد ايده ومسك التيلفون... " حمدان" ... سبه في خاطره وسكر في ويهه ...خله يتادب هالماصخ..حد يتصل الفجر على معاريس..؟؟؟ يوم اطالع الساعه انصدم.... 11..؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟....كييييييييف الساعه 11... افاااااااا هالكثر رقاد...ماينلام حمدان يوم متصل .. التفت على عنود في الصوب الثاني من الشبريه حصلها متكوده على عمرها...ظحك فخاطره عليها..ردت على هالرقده هالقطوة..!!!.. مد ايده يمسح على راسها وتقرب عشان يبوسها بس قطع عليه التيلفون مره ثانيه... الله يخسك ياحمدان مغلسك... نش عبدالله لبس ثيابه على عيله وشل التيلفون وطلع من الغرفه للصاله الصغيره في الجناح...عشان عنود ماتقوم من الحشره والحسوس...
عبدالله: آآلووووو..
حمدان: صباااااحيه مباااااااااااركه يامعرس...
عبدالله: الله يبارك فيك..
حمدان: لو عندك مسجبة بتنقع فيني صح..؟؟
عبدالله: وانته الصادق والله...
حمدان: ههههههههههههههههههههههههاي...
عبدالله: شو تبا حمدان..؟؟؟
حمدان: متصل لانه الكل مستحي يتصل.... عاد انا قلت بسوي لهم خدمه...يتريوونك هني متى بتوووون.؟؟؟..
عبدالله: قسم بالله ماحسينا بالوقت انا توني ناش بس وعنود بعدها راقده...
حمدان: اهاااااااااااااااا ماحسيتوووا..زين زين همممممممم...
مات عبدالله من القهر....
عبدالله: حمدانووووه...اجلب ويهك ...
حمدان: ههههههههههههههه يقفط بعد...
عبدالله: لاني احس على دمي مب انته ماتحس على دمك ويهك لووح.. احين انا اتصبح على صوتك في صباحية عرسي والله مصخره...
حمدان: الا ياحظك انزين....احين مستقوي والا امس تتنافض من الزيغه...
عبدالله: ههههههههههههههههههه عنبو هالويه لك والله اني ماكنت اتنافض ولا شي بس شوية توتر ..المهم اجلب ويهك بسير اوعيها وان شاء الله مابنطول..
حمدان: تمام...ويالله باااي..
عبدالله: فمان الله..
سكر عبدالله واغلق التيلفون مره وحده...وظحك على خبال ولد عمه... رجع للغرفه وشاف عنود اللي غيرت رقدتها شوي وصدت لصوب ثاني..آآآخ فديتها....حط تيلفونه عالطاوله ودخل الحمام يتسبح...يوم طلع...والفوطه على جتفه..نشف شعره عالسريع وفرها عالكرسي..ويلس عالارض عدال الشبريه وتساند بايده عدال عنود... وطاحبها يغلس عليها يقرقطها وينغزها وهو يظحك...لين مابطلت عيونها... ظحك لها...
عبدالله: هااا...!!.. صح النووووووووم ياقمر...
بطلت عنود عيونها ومدت ايدها للحاف وغطت ويهها عنه,...
عبدالله: ههههههههههه بلاج..ردينا عالمستحى ..؟؟ قلتي امس بس..
عنود:..................
مد ايد ومسك اللحاف وحاول يمطه بس هي ماسكتنه بالقو...احتار عبدالله شو يسوي بهالبنت... مسك اللحاف من طرف جانبي مب ماسكتنه هي ..رفعه وخش راسه عندها داخل بغلاسه..يوم شافته صرخت وبطلت اللحاف..
عنود: عبووووووووووووود لا تسويبي جي...
عبدالله: ههههههههههه ياروووح عبود انتي... صباحية مباركه عنودي...
غمضت عنود عيونها ميته من المستحى...
عنود: الله يبارك فيك..ولك انته بعد مبروك..
عبدالله: الله يبارك فيج عمري...قومي..تاخرنا على هلج...
عنود: ليش كم الساعه.؟؟؟
عبدالله: 11وربع ...
عنود: خيبه... رقدت وايد...
ابتسم عبدالله..
عبدالله: كلنا رقدنا وايد....
تموا يطالعون فويوه بعض فتره...عقب ظحكوا على عمارهم...

قبل صلاة الجمعة بشوي وصل عبدالله وعنود لبيت العم...استقبلوهم استقبال حار بس ماكان شي وقت وايد بسبب الصلاة.. طلعوا الرياييلي للمسيد ودخلت عنود مع امها وحريم اخوانها للبيت..طبعا تحملت فضولهن وتنغيزاتهن لفتره..لين الغدا...
في الميلس بعد الصلاة وفي انتظار تجهيز الغدا..قعد عبدالله عدال خليفه ... ويوم التفت له لاحظ نظرة خليفه له... وابتسامته الخبيثه..
عبدالله: باااااااااااااعطيك بكس بين عيونك والا خوز هالنظرة...
خليفه: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ....
بو سلطان: بلاكم تظاحكون...؟!!
عبدالله: ماااشي عمي عيالك غلسين شوي...
ظحك بو سلطان..
بو سلطان: هههههههههههه ماعليه..معرس...تحمل شوي التعليقات..
خليفه: خبرتها عن السفره..؟؟
عبدالله: لين الحين لا...
قاله حمدان بمكر..
حمدان: ماحصلت وقت هاااااااااااااااااااااا..؟!!!
صد عبدالله صوب حمدان بنرفزه وبنظرة معصبه..
حمدان: بس بس بس خلاااص توبه ههههههههههههه حشى مايتحمل المزح...
عبدالله: كافي اني متصبح على صوتك....ماريد اسمعه طول شهر تسمعني..؟؟
مسح حمدان على لحيته...
حمدان: على هاللحية...بدقلك يومين هههههههههههه...
حميد: جي وين بتسيربها..؟؟؟
عبدالله: ماليزيا ان شاء الله...
سلطان: شهر كامل فماليزيا..؟؟؟ بتملووون....!!
عبدالله: لا مب كامل... اول اسبوع في ماليزيا عقب بنشوف بنحوط عالجزر اللي عدالها واندونيسيا وغيرهااا.. الشله اللي هناك كلها يعني...ان شاء الله...
خليفه: هي جذي ترتيب حلووو...
حمدان: شلني وياك....بتمل من عنود...
سكت عنه عبدالله مايبا يرد عليه. يحاول قد مايقدر يتجاهله..بس حمدان نقع من الظحك وهو يكفخ عبدالله على جتفه....
حمدان: اممممممممره مستوي جاااااااااامد ... عاد قلنا عرست مب تستوي جدي لهالدرجه وتودر سوالف الشباب...
خليفه: اغسل ايدك منه خلاص استوا شايب...
عبدالله: شاب راسك ياخلوووف ماعليه ان ماذليتك فيوم قريب ان شاء الله...
ظحك خليفه وتقرب من عبدالله يصاصره...
خليفه: مابتكون موجود وقت المذله....بتكون ويا عنوودك فماليزيا مادري وين...
اطالعه عبدالله بنص عين...
عبدالله: احسن بسير اقول حق حصه فكري شهر كامل بالموضوع ...عشان يوم ترد عليك بتكون اقرع...من كثر ما تنتف شعرك من القهر..
ابتسم خليفه...عبدالله مايدري ان خليفه مشاور حصه من قبل وماخذ موافقتها....وظامن من هالناحيه انه مابينتف شعره من التوتر على قولة عبدالله...
حط ايده على ركبه عبدالله وهوس عليها..
خليفه: بنشوف ياولد عمي...

تموا يسولفون ويظحكون لين ماحطوا الغدا..تغدوا رباعه وتغدن الحريم في البيت..وبعد الغدا وشرب الشاي سلمت عنود على اهلها والحريم وطلعت مع امها عند اخوانها وابوها ...وريلها ..في الحوش...سلمت على ابوها واخوانها واحد واحد... ووقفت عدال عبدالله اللي قالها...
عبدالله: سلمي عليهم عدل تراج مابتشوفينهم شهر...
التفتت عنود مستغربه اطالع عبدالله...
حمدان: بتسافرين يالعرووس...شهر بصلج...اوه قصدي عسلج...
عنود: بنسااافر..؟؟؟؟؟ ويييييييين..؟؟
عبدالله: بتعرفين عقب...يالله يا جماعه... السموحه منكم نترخص نحن..
ام سلطان: يابوويه دير بالك على عنووود حطها بعيووونك...
عبدالله: لا تخافين عموووه عنود من اول في عيوني...
سلموا عالكل وحملوا اغراض عنود وشنطها في السياره وروحوا بيت عبدالله... هناك الفرحه كانت اكبر والاستقبال كان غيير عن بيت محمد... لانه هني وايد ناس ساكنين في هالبيت... والكل كان يظحك مستانس بهم... جنهم هم اللي معرسين مب عبدالله وعنود بس....دخلت عنود مع نوره وفطيم قسمها اليديد بعد ماحطوا الشنط كلهن فيه...حصه ماركبت معاها لانها ماتقدر تركب الدري وايد بسبب العمليه.. القسم كان احلى من ما تذكره عنووود..يمكن لانها حست ان هذي غرفتها هي وعبدالله لفتره طويييله وسنين لجدام... لاحظت اللمسات والزينه اللي محلية الغرفه..عنود ماحطتها...!...اكيد هذي سوايا حصه.... بس وايد عيبتها الغرفه ..يلست عالشبريه تتلفت حواليها وتتامل كل شي...يلست نوره عدالها وفطيم على كرسي..
نورة: هاا العروس...فشو تفكرين...
عنود: مادري... بفتقد بيتنا.وغرفتي... لكن بستانس هني اكثر....
فطيم: آمين...الله يوفقج ان شاء الله وعقبال نوره وحصه...
عنود: وعقبالج انتي بعد هههههههه....
فطيم: عقب سنين يمكن...
نورة: مايندرى... جان مايستعيلون عرب ويخطبون بسرعه...
قفطت فطيم...
عنود: منوووو العرب..؟؟؟؟
نورة: هههههههههه مااااشي... قومي ننزل تحت عند الحريم والا تعبانه.؟؟
عنود: لالا مب تعبانه...نسير...
عقت عنود عباتها وعلقتها ...ونزلت مع البنات وقعدوا رباعه يسولفون ويخربطون...
الساعه خمس ركبت عنود مره ثانيه مع حصه عشان تساعدها بتجهيز شنطتها لشهر وشنطة عبدالله بعد...دخل عبدالله الغرفه يشوفهن مبتلشات...
عبدالله: هاااااااا... عنود ظبطي امورج على شنطتين بس مافينا نشل اكثر...
عنود: ان شاء الله عبدالله...
التفت لحصة..
عبدالله: وانتي شحقه تشتغلين..؟؟ شخبار بطنج..
حصه: عبدالله انا بخير لا تحاتي...
عبدالله: تاكلين دواج.؟؟
حصه: يووووووووووه بيبدا الحين...!!...بسير عنكم انا ههههههه...
عنود: هههههه وين سايره يالخاينه...
حصه: ههههههه سوري عنود..بس ريلج من يشوفني يتذكر الطب ويفتحلي تحقيق..
طلعت حصه من القسم ونزلت تحت عندهم.. وعبدالله تم مع عنود يساعدها شوي ويطفربها شويااااات...لين المغرب وعقب طلع عنها عشان يصلي في المسيد...
بعد المغرب صار لازم يطلعون لدبي...عشان من هناك يسافرون .... عرض سعيد انه يوصلهم بطريجه لكن عبدالله قال انه هو نفسه ماعنده مانع لكن عشان عنود تاخذ راحتها بيسير مع خليفه... وهذا اللي صار طلعوا هل الشارجه بو فيصل وام فيصل معاهم منى ومنال.. وفيصل شل حرمته عليا وعياله وراح...وسعيد بروحه... وخليفه خطف على عبدالله وعنود وبعد السلامات الطوييله حملوا الشنط وراحوا لدبي..

بعد ماطلعوا قوم عبدالله مسكت نورة التيلفون واتصلت بحمدان....
حمدان: آآآآآآلو....
نورة: هلا حمدان..
حمدان: عاوزة اييه يابت..؟!!!..
نورة: هههههههههههههههاي لايق عليك..
حمدان: انتي بقرة..
نورة: وانته ثور... وين اللي واعدني به...؟!!
حمدان: ويــــش ياااامــــــره.؟!!..
نورة: ييييييييييه كل ساعه لهجة.... وين فلم الرزفة مال امس قايل بتيبه....
حمدان: يووووووووووه قسم بالله متفيجه باي باي...
نورة: حمدااااااااان والله حرام عليك مايخصني انته واعدني....
حمدان: تعبان ويا هالويه ابا اتعشى وارقد مافيني اييكم البيت..
برطمت نوره وسكتت...
حمدان: باجر نوروه والله باجر وعد...
نورة: هممممم مع انه كان خاطري اشوفه اليوم بس ماعليه عشانك تعبان بصبر...
حمدان: سوري والله...منو عندج..؟؟
تلفتت نوره وشافت امها يالسه وابوها وفطيم...
نورة: الشواب والشيخه فاطمة الطويله..
ابتسم حمدان..
حمدان: سلمي عليها....عليهم كلهم..
نورة: ان شاء الله..هههههههههه والله انك.....ذايب ممممره...
سمعت فطيم رمسة نوره وابتسمت وحست بشعور غريب...تحس به كل مره يتكلم حمدان عنها مع حد ثاني...
حمدان: عدال يعني هي مب ملصقه اذنها تتسمع احين..
نورة: ههههههههههه والله لا..يالسه بعيد..
حمدان: عيل ماتدري انج ترمسيني...
نورة: هممممممممم انا ماخبرتها لكن ذكرت اسمك تراني كذا مره يعني تعرف..
حمدان: اكرهج...ليش تحبين تحبطيني خقيني شوي رفعي معنوياتي...
نورة: انته ناقص خقه بالله عليك...؟؟
حمدان: دومج ظالمتني انتي... المهم بييكم باجر ان شاء الله..
نورة: تعال بعد المغرب لانه عندنا دوامات لين العصر...
حمدان: حتى انا عندي دوام العصر..عقب ماخلص بييكم ان شاء الله..
نورة: تمام .يالله باااااااي
حمدان: فداعة الله...

----------


## Taka

بالباجر يوم ياهم حمدان في الليل ياهم متاخر شوي وبالتالي حصل الشواب رقووود..لكن البنات كانن يترين..عطى نوره الفلم ويلس يشرب شاهي... ارتبشن البنات عليه ..اما هو مطالعنه ليلة العرس... فما كان يركز عدل فيه... حصه بعد ماكانت مركزة عدل..يوم شافت الرزفة تذكرت رزفة الملجه ..وسيف. الله يرحمك ياسيف... حمدان كان يطالع حصه بطرف عينه...يفكر...فيها ..وتذكر رفض امه لها في بداية الموضوع...وتذكر كلام راشد فجاه..وتظايق ان حصه تشتغل مع ربيعه..صح هي تشتغل مع اخوه بعد بس الموضوع مختلف...ربيعه يشتغل مع بنت عمه والمصيبه هذاك يعرف ان حصه هي بنت عمه... ويعرف حمدان ان راشد كان يباها....التفت لحصه يقولها بصوت واطي..
حمدان: حصه...
التفتت حصه اللي كان بالها مشغول..
حصه: لبيه...
حمدان: لبيتي حايه...حصه انا ...عمري ماطلبت منج شي...بس هالمره بطلب منج شي واتمنى صدق ماترديني..
حصه: افا عليك حمدان.. آمر...
حمدان: ........ فنشي...
حصه: افنش.؟؟؟؟؟؟
حمدان: اطلب منج هالشي لاسباب ماروم اقولها..بس مب مرتاح من شغلج انا..فنشي..
ابتسمت حصه...كانت متاكده ان خليفه بيطلب منها هالشي في يوم... بس حمدان سبقه... وهي اصلا عايفة الشغل وكانت مقرره جزئيا انها تفنش قريب..
حصه: فالك طيب...اول ماقدر بروح وبنفش من الشغل...
ابتسم حمدان برااحه..
حصه: فااااااالج مايخيب...بترتاحين صدق...
سكتت عنه حصه وكملوا مطالع هالفلم اللي حمدان ماخذ فيه نص الفلم من كثر مايطلع ويركزون عليه...


--------------------------------

----------


## Taka

الجزء الثالث والخمسين

وصلوا قوم عبدالله كوالالمبور الصبح...كان هوغافي بعد مانامت عنود في الطياره من التعب... نش وهو معقد حياته ويسمع الاصوات ..التفت على يساره حصل راس عنود متساند على جتفه...ولاويه على ايده اليسرى كانه بيشرد عنها...ابتسم ..
عبدالله: عنووودي...حياتي قومي وصلنا..
مانشت...مد ايده ومسك ايدها يهزها..
عبدالله: عنوووووووود...
فزت عنود من رقدتها واستغربت مكانها شوي..
عنود: هااااا...
سكت عبدالله عنها لين ماتستوعب وين هي وهوقاعد يراقبها...فركت عنود ويهها بايدها والتفتت له..
عبدالله: وصلنا عيوني..
عنود: ابا اسير الحمام... ابا اتغسل..
عبدالله: سيري انزين..
عنود: تعال وياي...
نش عبدالله معاها ووداها الحمام اللي في الطايره..تغسلت وهو بعد تغسل عشان يصحصحون شوي..عقب رجعوا خذوا اغراضهم ونزلوا من الطياره..وعنود متمسكه في ايد عبدالله بقوو.. كانه بيطير عنها..اطالع حواليها باعجاب ممزوج باستغراب...
التقوا عبدالله وعنود مع المرشد اللي عبدالله متفق معاه من الاول.. ووداهم فندق حجزوا فيه .. وخذوا رقم المرشد عساس يتصلوبه يوم بيجهزون ويبون يطلعون...المرشد كان مصري.. يسمونه ابو محمدود...والظاهر روحه مرحه من اول ماشافهم قام ينكت ويسولف...
اول ماوصلوا الغرفه قامت عنود تفتش... بس كان كل شي تمام..بالمقابل عبدالله اول ماوصل عق بعمره عالشبريه وعلى ويهه...وهو يتنهد بتعب... طلعت عنود من الحمام بعد ماتفحصته.. وشافت عبدالله وابتسمت..راحت صوب الكبت تعلق شيلتها وعباتها..
عنود: تعبان عبادي..؟؟
عبدالله: همممممممم ...وايد...ظهري بينكسر من يلسة الطياره ولا رقدت بعد...
عنود: حتى انا مارقدت عدل...
ظحك عبدالله ظحكة مخنوقة..واعتدل وانسدح على ظهره ويديه ورا راسه..
عبدالله: مارقدتي..؟؟ متشبصة بايدي ومتسانده عجتفي ونخيرج واصل اخر الطياره ...ومارقدتي..؟؟؟
انصدمت عنود.. ووقفت وهي تبحلق في ويه عبدالله..
عنود: احـــــــــــــلـــــف اني كنت اناخر..؟؟
عبدالله: ههههههههههههههه ...
ارتاحت عنوود...ويت يلست عداله عالشبريه...
عنود: روعتني...احيد عمري انا بعد ماناخر...بس والله ما ارتحت برقادي...
ابتسم عبدالله ومد ايده ومسك ايدها يتفحص الدبله ويلعب بها بصبعه...
عبدالله: حلوة ماليزيا..؟!!..
عنود: ماشفنا غير المطار...ههههههه بس المناطق اللي مرينا بها حلوه كلها خضرة.. وفي اماكن متطوره بعد توقعت انهم عايشين حياة اول..
عبدالله: وايد مدحوها لي الصراحه وقمت ماشي الا هي بسيرلها ويا عنود ان شا ءالله...بس على فكره مابنقعد هني طول الشهر..بنتحوط في الدول المجاورة والجزر...
عنود: احلى شي الجزء.... مشكووور الغالي لانك يبتني هني .. زييييييين انه يبنا الكاميرا ويانا عشان نصور نراويهم...
عبدالله: تراوينهم اسرارنا ويا هالويه...؟!!
عنود: ههههههههههه حرام اكيد يبن يشوفن المناطق اللي رحنالها...عادي بيستانسن...
عبدالله: امي موصتني اتصلبها يوم اوصل...وانا مافيني..
عنود: هات انا بتصلها وبطمنها..
عبدالله: بتطلب انها ترمسني وانا مافيني احين ابا اتسبح وارقد بسسسسسسس...
عنود: انزين بقولها انك راقد...حرام عليك شحقه مافيك تكلمها؟؟؟
عبدالله: خليها الحين الوقت مايندرا عندهم كم...بعدين بتصلبها يوم بنش...
عنود: اطلع لك ثيابك..؟؟
عبدالله: بتسوين زين...انا بدش اتسبح....
يلس عالشبريه وعطى عنود بوسه عالسريع على خدها ودخل الحمام.. عنود حطت ايدها على مكان البوسه وهي تبتسم بحيااا.. هزت راسها وهي تظحك..عبدالله شيطان... نشت وفتحت شنطته اطلع له ملابسه الي يباهن...وبعد ماخلصت قامت تفتح الشنط وتحط بعض الملابس في غرفة الملابس وترتبهن..ماحطت كل الملابس لانهم مابيكملون شهر هني..بس اسبوع.. طلع عبدالله من الحمام ولبس ملابسه وانسدح عالشبريه...
عبدالله: عنووووووووود...تعالي همزيني...
ظحكت عنود هالشي...كانت تتوقع انه بيطلب منها هموز...لانها تدريبه من اول انه يموت وحد يهمزه قبل مايرقد او اول ماينش...يتفجج ويكيف...

خليفه كان محتار..متى يرد يكلم ابوه في الموضوع..مايحب يكون لجوج... بس خاف انه حد غير معروف يسبقة مره ثانيه...حصه كانت وايد حلوه في العرس...واكيد وايد حريم حطن العين عليها بما ان نوره مخطوووبه اوووريدي...طلع من غرفته وسفرته على جتفه... خير البر عاجله...
كان الوقت بعد صلاة المغرب...نزل تحت حصل ابوه وامه وحرمه حميد وعيالها..سلم عليهم ويلس...
خليفه: ابوويه... احم..متى تبانا نسير عند قوم عمي..؟؟ عشان الموضوع اللي خبرتك عنه...
فكر شوي بو سلطان..وام سلطان هالمره ما ادخلت ابدا...
بو سلطان: عزمت ابويه..؟؟
خليفه: ان شاء الله...
بو سلطان: باجر بنتغدى عندهم..
خليفه: شقا نتغدى ابويه عندي دوام انا..
بو سلطان: عيل عقب المغرب بنسيرله ...
خليفه: على خير ان شاء الله...
نش خليفه لانه يستحي يقعد مع حريم خوانه... وطلع برا البيت ..كان مظايق بانه مايقدر يسير بيت عمه لانه عبدالله مب هناك...ويستحي صراحه يسير...يوم طلع برا البيت شاف حمدان ماسك فوز الزراعه ويغسسل سيارته...يلس خليفه على الدري الجدامي للبيت وهو يطالع اخوه..
خليفه: اعتقد فيه مغاسل في العين... اقرب وحدة عدال الشيشه اخر الشارع هذا...
حمدان: حرام الواحد يتسلى...
خليفه: عاد خيست البيت كله مياهه...
حمدان: ههههههههه..احين امك بتي تربع مستانسه اتحسبه مطر ...
ابتسم خليفه وسكت... وحمدان خلص من تغسيل السياره وسحب الفوز لين تحت النخله وحطه..وزعج..
حمدان: علوووووووووووه... اطالع عالماااي هاااا..!!!...
ورد للسياره وبطل البيبان وقعد ينظفها من داخل ويطلع الزباله ويفرها..وكل مايطلع زباله يرفع نظرة لخليفه بتفحص...
حمدان: بلاك مويم..؟؟!!!...
خليفه: ماشي... رمست ابويه...باجر بنسير عند عمي نرمسه عشان حصه...بتي ويانا.؟؟
حمدان: والله.؟... اكيــــــــــــــــــد ان شاء الله بسير وياكم ...
سكر حمدان بيبان السياره ونفض ايده .. يا صوب خليفه وقعد عداله...
حمدان: على فكره...يوم السبت رمست حصه...طلبت منها تفنش...ووافقت..
عقد خليفه حياته والتفت لحمدان بحدة...
خليفه: ليش.؟!!!...
حمدان: احم... راشد ذاك اليوم تخبرني...اون شفت اخوك يشل موظفة ويوديها المستشفى ..ويوم سال عرف ان حصه بنت عمنا... (هز راسه حمدان).. ماحقيتها لحصه الصراحه انهاتشتغل ويا واحد من ربعي..قتلها فنشي ..ووافقت...
هز خليفه راسه..موافق على تصرف اخوه...فعلا هو بنفسه كان بيطلب منها هالشي لكن بعد مايخطبها ...لكن ماعليه دام انها وافقت وبتفنش هذا هو المطلوب... فجاه خطر فبال خليفه شي...سهى عنه من قبل...نش عن الدري وسار صوب سيارته .. وحمدان يطالعه ومافكر يساله وين ساير....يطالعه بحسد وهو يريوس بسيارته ويطلع...
ياحظك طلعت.. الا انا قاعد اتعلث بالتغسيل والتنظيف عشان اشرد من الدراسه...وراي امتحان ولازم ادرسله.. اوووووووفف... نش من الدري ودخل البيت وعلى طول لغرفته ...وفرش كتبه واوراقه عالشبرية مثل ماتعود يوم يدرس...
مسك خليفه تيلفونه وقعد يدور رقم سالم اخو المرحوم سيف...واتصلبه وقاله انه يبا يشوفه هو وامه اذا ماكانوا مشغولين او مرتبطين...ورحب به سالم وقاله انه موجود في البيت وحيالله في أي وقت ... سكر خليفه عن سالم وهو متاكد من ان اللي بيسويه هو عين الصواب... وصل بيت المرحوم...وتسرّط وهو يركز عالمنطقة الفاظيه جدام البيت اللي سيف متعود يوقف سيارته فيها....غمض عيونه يحاول يتمالك الشعور اللي تملكه للذكرى...نزل من السياره ودخل البيت.. سالم كان يترياه.. سالم وسيف يتشابهون..ولاول وهله تراواله سيف يظحك له..بعد على طول تلاشت الصورة من نظرة وشاف ويه اخشن واكبر من ويه المرحوم... سلم عليه ورحب به سالم للميلس اللي كان فاظي.. وقعد يسولف وياه ويتخبره عن عرس عبدالله واحواله كلها.. وبعد ربع ساعه من السوالف..
خليفه: عيل وين الوالده..؟؟
سالم: دقيقه بزقرها ..
طلع سالم شوي ورجع دخل ويلس..
سالم: احين بتي...
خليفه: اخاف ييتكم فوقت مب مناسب سالم..
سالم: لالالالالالالا افا عليك ياخليفه البيت بيتك متى ييت حياك الله والله...
دخلت العيوز متبرقعة ومتحجبه بشيله سودا عووده..مالت عيايز...
ام سالم: يااااامرحبا ..يااامرحبا بمن يااانا...هلا بخلييفه...
نش خليفه احتراما لها..
خليفه: مرحبابج اكثر خالوووه شحالج عساج طيبه..؟؟
ام سالم: بخيييييير ياولدي بخير وعافيه انته شحالك وشحال امك واهلك..؟؟ وبيت عمك.؟؟
خليفه: كلهم بخير وسهاله..عسى ماازعجناج خالوه..
ام سالم: افا عليك ياخليفه انته مثل ولدي وماصدقنا نشوفك ...
خليفه: اله يخليج ويبقيج خالوه...استريحي ابغيج انتي وسالم فرمسه...
يسلت ام سالم عدال ولدها ويلسوا هم من بعدها...
ام سالم: خير ياولدي..

----------


## Taka

خليفه: خير ان شاء الله... خالووه انا... احم...صراحه مستحي منج ومب عارف شو اقول...
ام سالم: خذ راحتك ابويه شوفيك خوفتني..؟!
خليفه: مافي داعي للخوف...بس..آآآ,,,,انا بدخل بالموضوع سيده.... احم..
كان خليفه مرتبك حده وقافط ..ومب عارف كيف يتكلم بالسالفه...
خليفه: انا ياي اقولكم شي..وماحبيت تسمعونه من غيري..مثل ماتعرفون..حصة ..ارملة المرحوم سيف...هي بنت عمي...وووو... باذن الله انا..ناوي اني اروح ..مع الوالد واخطبها باجر ان شاء الله...
ابتسم سالم بحزن وهداوة.. والعيوز بحلقت بخليفه...
خليفه: انا ماحبيت اخطب و بعدين اخبركم..وبنفس الوقت مابغيت تسمعون هالشي من غيري...لا تحطون بخاطركم علي... مثل ماتعرفون حصه مازالت بنت.. ومحتاجه ريال حالها حال أي بنت...عشان يحفظها ويصونها...
ام سالم: منو قالك ياولدي انه نحن حاطين بخواطرنا عليك...بالعكس..فرحتني وطمنتني على مستقبل هالبنت.. من عقب ما غاب ولدي وانا احاتيها ..واحاتي مستقبلها...
سكتت شوي وعيونها ادمع...شكلها بتفتح مناحه...مسكينه..ذكرتها بولدها بس شو اسوي...حسيت اني لازم ابلغهم.. من باب الادب والعشره يعني..
ردت العيوز تكمل.. وهي تحاول تتمالك دموعها..وتمشهن بشيلتها.. هالشي بروحه خلا خليفه يعورة حلجه من العبره اللي خانقتنه...
ام سالم: الله يوفقك ياولدي وتقدر تسعدها .... الله يوفقك..
نشت العيوز وطلعت وهي امره خلاص تصيح... نزل خليفه راسه وهو يتمالك نفسه.. وحاول يبتسم..
خليفه: زعلنا عيوزك ياسالم.. اسمحلي..
سالم: ماعليك.. هي من تسمع طاريه صاحت..بس ابا اسالك سؤال...
خليفه: اسال..
سالم: كنت تبا حصه من قبل مايخطبها المرحوم.؟؟؟
ارتبك خليفه..ابدا ما توقع هالسؤال...وهو مايروم يجذب..... ابتسم ابتسامه صغيره..
خليفه: هممم.... ماكنت متاكد وايد من رغبتي... بس الحين تاكدت..وحصه ماتتعوض...وفوق هذا بنت عمي..
سالم: ولد اصول يا خليفه...الله يوفقك فحياتك وياها...وان شاء الله تسعدك وتسعدها...
خليفه: آمين...تسلم ياسااالم... ماقصرت.. عيل اترخص انا عنكم..
سالم: لا وين.؟؟ والله العشا عندنا...امرره حلفت لا تناقشني...
خليفه: ياريااااال والله ماله داعي..
سالم: خلاص عاد حلفت ولا تردني..تعشا عندنا الليله من زمان ماخذنا علومك..
وافق خليفه ويلس معاه وعقب شوي يا اخو سالم اللي اصغر من سيف هو وربيعه وقعدوا كلهم رباعه..

في بيت حمد..سكرت ام خالد السماعة وهي تبتسم...
ام خالد: يعلني ماخلا منه ...مستانس...
نورة: انا اغااااار...
حصة: عشان قالت يعلني ماخلا...؟
نورة: لا...ابا اسافر...ابا اسير عندهم مالي خص...
فطيم: ناسيه الدراسه.؟؟ وين تبين ترزين بالفيس.؟!!
ام خالد: تريي لين ماتعرسين يمكن يتكرم عليج ولد هلال يوديج مكان...
حصه: ههههههههههههاي...حلوه امايه...
نورة: شحقه يتكرم عليه.؟؟ غصبن عنه بيسفرني..
فطيم: وييييييييه الله يعينك ياخويه...وين تبين تسيرين نورة خانوم.؟
نورة: اول شي ابا اسير اسبانيا...
حصه: هي ..عند الغلا واليلا....
نورة: مالي خص...وعقب ابا اسير الهند....
فطيم: اول شي تبا تعبر فلوسه فاسبانيا ويوم يتم شوي فلوس بتروح الهند لانها رخيصه... مكاره بنتج عمووه...
ام خالد: جان ريتي...!!..مب زد عن ناصر وعبدالله مشابهتنهم بالمكر..ومن قبلهم حمد...
نورة: عيل وين تبيني ادق براسي امايه..؟؟ بلاد عربية ماريد...
ام خالد: والله انتي وسعيد تشاوروا انا مايخصني...

في ماليزيا عبدالله وعنود كانوا عايشين احلى ايااااام.... الحب اللي كانوا يحسون فيه ايام الملجه مايسوى شي جدام الحب اليديد هذا ...شخصياتهم المختلفه كانت متناسبه وايد ... يفهمون على بعض بسرعه..يراعون مشاعر بعض... ولهم حركه غريبه..اشتروا دفتر صغير.. معاه قلم... كل مايظاربون مهما كانت ظرابه صغيره يسجلونها في الدفتر.. عبدالله 1 – عنود 0 ... ويظحكون بعدها عالظرابه هاي...
طلعاتهم لين الحين كانت للاماكن القديمه وللطبيعة.. اماكن مافيها شوارع وعماير وحشره... كل المناطق كانت من اروع مايمكن..تحبس الانفاس من جمالها..كانها الجنه عالارض..سبحان الله... المرشد كان يوديهم المناطق ومن بعدها يخليهم بروحهم ياخذون راحتهم...ويوم يشبعون يسيرون له ويوديهم مكان ثاني ... الكاميرا مافارقتهم.. يصورون كل شي تقريبا..مره عند عنود ومره عند عبدالله... ومره عطوها المرشد يصور يوم دخلوا في الماي يلعبون...جنهم يهال...بس كانوا وايد مستانسين...
في ليله قبل مايرقدون كانوا يطالعون في كيمره الفيديو الفلم اللي صوروه... فجاه طلعت لقطة عنود وهي راقده...عقدت حياتها وشهقت...بينما عبدالله نقطع من الظحك يوم انكشف...كان ناسي انه صور هاللقطة..بس ماقدر يقاوم وهو يشوفها متكوده علىعمرها...ياب الكيمره وقعد يصورها... تمت عنود اطالع الفلم باهتمام..
عنود: قسسسسسسسسم بالله مردووووووده ياعبود...
عبدالله: هههههههههههه عادي انا رقدتي عادية مب انتي..!!!
عنود: انته رقدتك عادية.؟؟؟... ماعليه بتشووفها قريب وبتغير رايك فيها...
تم عبدالله يظحك عليها.... خلصت اللقطة وطلعت لقطة ثانيه كان سبال صغيرون متعلق فرقبة عبدالله وشكله كيووووووووووت ....عنود وهي تصور كانت ميته من الظحك....فجاه السبال نزل عن عبدالله وطار صوبها... صرخت عنود صرخه طرت الدنيا وركظت وهي بعدها مشغله الكيمره وكل الاصوات طالعه ...اللحظة كانت تذبح من الظحك ..خص اللي كان يشوفها وهي شارده عن السبال...صدق كان شكلها تحفه وتمنى عبدالله انه تكون الكاميرا عنده عشان يصورها...

الاثنين بعد المغرب سار خليفه مع حمدان وابوه لبيت عمه... يوم دخلوا البيت بسيارة خليفه كانوا هل البيت متيمعين خاري...فارشين وحاطين الكوار والظو واريه وهم حواليها.. بو خالد وام خالد...البنات حصه ونورة وفطيم... وخالد وميره وعيالهم...
فزولهم الكل يوم شافوهم دخلوا... وتبادلوا السلامات..من بعدها دخل بو خالد وخالد مع محمد وعياله الميلس... حصه لاحظت نظرة خليفه لها بالسلام الخطافي... وحمر ويهها...ييتهم هذي الجماعية ماتعني الا شي واحد....خليفه ماظيع وقته...كملت قعدتها معاهم لكن العقل ماكان موجوود...
في الميلس قعدوا يسولفوون ويتبادلون الاخبار...لين عقب...
بو سلطان: ياخوويه..نحن يايينك اليوم نسلم.. وعندنا شي نبغي نقوله لك..
بو خالد: خير يابو سلطان.؟؟

----------


## Taka

بو سلطان: الخير بويهك.... وانا بدخل بالمووضوع سيده لانه مابينا رسميات... نحن اليوم يايينك نخطب بنتك حصه...لخليفه...
ابتسم خالد..بينما بو خالد توتر...وتلوم على طول... بو خالد مايطوف عليه شي...وحس وقتها انه غلط يوم ماشاور خليفه من الاول بخطبة حصه... وقتها كان على باله انه خليفه مايبا بنته..بس الحين.... !!..
بو خالد: هيي ماشاء الله..هاي الساعه المباركه ياخوي...وخليفه ولدنا...وحصه بنتك... ونحن القرابه بينا قرابه دم وعقب صارت قرابه نسب... ومايصير خاطرك الا طيب ان شاء الله... بنشاور البنت وبنرد عليكم خبر باسرع وقت ان شاء الله...اما من ناحيتي انا ما اظني تحتاجه لاني موافق اكيد...لكن انته تعرف ان بناتي انا ماغصبنهن على شي..ولاازم اشاورها واخذ موافقتها...
بو سلطان: والنعم فيك يابو خالد ونحن ماقلنا غير هالكلام... ولو ماشاورتها انت انا بنفسي بشاورها...ولا تضغطون عالبنت...امممره على هواها...والله يكتب اللي فيه الخير ان شاء الله..
بو خالد: آآمين يامحمد..بس انا عندي شي ابا اتنشد عنه خليفه...
خليفه: خير عمي... آمر..
بو خالد: مايامر عليك عدو ياولدي.... انا ابا اسالك عشان يطمن قلبي... انته تخطب حصه بسبب الواجب..؟ والا لانك تباها..؟؟ .. جاوبني بصراحه...
ابتسم خليفه..
خليفه: عمي... انا من الاول حصه فبالي...واباها على سنة الله ورسوله... ومابحصل اخير عن بنتك زوجة لي...ولو شاورتوني من البداية بخطبة حصه كنت بقولك اني ابغيها..لكن ماعليه ياعمي اللي صار نصيب.. ومكتوب يصير... ونحن مب في ذيج الايام احين نحن عيال اليوم .. وتاكد اني ما خطبت حصه بسبب الواجب... اطمن انا مب غاصب عمري عليها ... انا اخطبها لاني ابغيها...
هز بو خالد راسه..
بو خالد: عدل كلامك....والنعم فيك ياخليفه... وان شاء الله نتنشد البنت وبنرد عليكم باسرع فرصه... يااااااااحياكم الله ....
وخذتهم السوالف لين ماحطوا العشا....
قبل مايطلعون الرياييل..حصه تعلثت وقالت انها مب مشتهيه عشى وبتروح ترقد...بس الصدق كانت خايفه ... متوتره...مب عارفه كيف بتكون ردة فعل اهلها تجاه هالخطبة...حبست نفسها في الغرفه وهي كلها توتر وترقب..
طلعوا الرياييل من الميلس.. لا اراديا التفت خليفه على للمكان اللي كانت قاعده فيه حصه..بس حصله خالي..ابتسم في خاطره.. شردت...وتلاشت الابتسامه بعدها...لا يكون تراجعت بس..!!!...ياويلها بذبحها... انتبه لحمدان عداله وهو يرفع ايده يسلم من بعيد ويظحك...
حمدان: ادري متولهين علي ...بيلس وياكم لو ياي بسيارتي بس الشواب احين بيردون البيت ولازم ارد وياهم...
خليفه: منو شواب..؟؟؟
حمدان: انته وابويه...شو اسويبكم... واحد اصلا شايب والثاني عرس واستوى جدي..وانتي احين بتلحقه...مامنكم فايده...
قال كلامه بصوت واطي لانه الحريم بعدهم مايعرفن بموضوع الخطوبه... ورد يزاعج يرمس نوره..
حمدان: نوروه ربعي هاتي الفلم مال الرزفه...
رفعت نورة راسها بترد عليه..وحست بنغزه من صبع فطيم...عشان ماترد الفلم الحين..
نورة: لااااااااااااااااااا بعدنا ماشبعنا منه حمدان..
حمدان: شوو ماشبعتي منه سيري هاتيييه ربعي يبون يشوفونه...
نورة: خله لين باجر..... بسجل نسخه منه....
حمدان: انتي محد يعطيج شي...
ظحكت نوره عليه ..وسلموا عليهم بو سلطا ن وعياله وركبوا سيارة خليفه وطلعوا...
الساعه عشر في غرفة الشواب..بو خالد كان يعق كندورته ويعلقها... وام خالد تسحي راسها...
ام خالد: ماقلت لي ياحمد... بو سلطان زيارته اليوم هو وعياله مب بدون سبب... شو علومه.؟؟
يلس بو خالد عالشبريه..
بو خالد: علومه تسرج... ياي يبا يخطب حصه لخليفه...
خلت العيوز اللي فايدها والتفتت لشيبتها... سالته وهي فرحانه.
ام خالد: بالله عليك..؟؟؟؟
بو خالد: هي والله.... الظاهر اني ظلمت الولد من البداية يام خالد... كان يبا حصه من زمان ونحن قربنا بربيعه المرحوم..
ام خالد: كل شي نصيب ياحمد... انزين وانته شو رديت عليهم...؟
بو خالد: شو بعد برد عليهم...خليفه حد يفكر يناسبه او لا..؟؟ قتلهم موافق بلا تفكير بس انتي تدرين اني ماروم اغصب بنتي ولازم اشاورها ..وهي احين حرمه ..وتفهم هالامور...
ام خالد: عاد بتكون خبله بنتك ان رفضته...
بو خالد: الله يهديها وتوافق... الله يعلم اني مرتاح من هالخطبه واحس فيها توفيق بنتي وراحتها... محد بيحشمها كثر خليفه...
ام خالد: والله انك صادق ياحمد... ارمس حصه انا والا ترمسها انته..؟؟
بو خالد: انتي رمسيها لكن اخافج تظغطين عليها يا ام خالد...
ام خالد: لا لا تحاتي مابضغط عليها ولا شي...
بو خالد: تاكدي انج ماتضغطين عليها... ورمسيها بالموضوع باجر بمعرفتج..
ام خالد: ان شاء الله يابو خالد..مايصير خاطرك الا طيب... والله يهدي هالبنت وتوافق...

في ماليزيا عبدالله كان منسدح عالشبريه... وعنود توايج من الدريشه وتوها طالعه متسبحه وشعرها منشوول على ظهرها...خرسان شوي.. عبدالله توه مسكر عن حمدان..ويتبسم...عقب ظحك شوي بصوت عالي...
عبدالله: سواها مسود الويه...وفغيابي...ماعليك انزين...!!
التفتت له عنود وهي ترجع الستاره مكانها..
عنود: بلاك تتقحطن روحك..؟؟ منو اللي سواها..؟
يلست عداله عالشبريه...
عبدالله: خوج...خلوووف...
نش عبدالله من تسديحته وتقرب من عنود وحط راسه عريوولها... قعدت عنود تلعب بشعره وهي تساله..
عنود: شو بلاه اخوويه...شو مسوي.؟؟
عبدالله: امس ساحب عمي وسار وخطب حصيص....
صرخت عنود من الفرحه وخوزت راس عبدالله عنها ونشت تناقز وادور عدال الشبريه وانواع الصرييييييخ والتحرطيمه...
عبدالله: عافااااان الله الحمد لله والشكر....بلاج بوي ينيتي... عقب ماخذتج عاد تتخبلين علي.؟؟
عنود: فال الله ولا فاااااااااااالك...فدييييييييييييييته اخووويه واخيييييييييييييييرا....تلقاة ميت من وناسته..
عبدالله: تعالي يلسي ورديلي تسديحتي الحين...يالله..
ظحكت عنود وردت يلست وحط هو راسه عريوولها وكمل..
عبدالله: يستانس بعد ماترد حصه عليهم بموافقه....لين الحين ماردت عليهم ..مادريبهم رمسوها والا لا...
عنود: بتوافق بتوافق.....انا متاكده...واي فديتك ياخووويه وفديتج ياحصه...لايقين على بعض...
عبدالله: وشدراج عاد انها بتوافق...؟؟؟
سكتت عنود وهي تتذكر نفسها يوم تتسمع كلام خليفه مع حصه..وكلمه حصه "موافقة ياولد عمي".. مستحيل تقول لعبدالله انه خليفه ماخذ موافقه حصه من اول...تتستر على اخوها ابرك...
عنود: احساااااااااااااس..بتوافق ان شاء الله...والله فرحتني بهالخبر...
رفع عبدالله ايده ومسك خصله من قصة عنوود الطويله...وسحب راسها بالخصله لتحت عدال ويهه...يتبسم لها باغراء..
عبدالله: تبينا نطلع نتحوط والا نقعد...؟؟؟
عنود: هممممممممممممم........نطلع...
عبدالله: مالت عليج...
عنود: هههههههههههههههههههه..والله يايين ننحبس هني..؟؟
عبدالله: المهم نكون رباعه...
عنود: بنكون رباعه برع....يالله قوم تلبس..وهالمره لا تتصل بابو محمود..خلنا ناخذ راحتنا رواحنا...
عبدالله: من عيوني الثنتين..

في البلاد...حصه كانت تقرا رساله خليفه للمره 100.... تتامل في المعاني اللي بين السطور...وتفكر...مارمسووني في السالفه لين الحين..يمكن ماكانوا ياييين يخطبون..!!!..لالا .. اكيد يايين يخطبون ييتهم متيمعين جذي مب طبيعية وراهم شي...بس ليش محد رمسني لين الحين..؟؟؟ معقووله يفكرون بخليفه يوافقون او لا..؟؟ ردت الرساله مكانها في العلبه وسكرت العلبه ودستها مكانها في الكبرت ..سحبت شيلتها البيظا ونزلت وهي ماسكه مكان العمليه اللي احيانا تحس بويع خفيف...الحمد لله بدا يخف ويختفي الالم... لولا توصيات عبدالله يوم يتصل اللي ماتخلص كانت بتكون نست سالفة العمليه ..لكن عبدالله مايخلي حد ينسى... حتى وهو بعيد يوصي عليها..حليلك ياخووي...حنون..ان شاء الله يكون مستانس مع عنود في ماليزيا...
دخلت الصاله وحصلت حمدان يالس مع نوره وفطيم وهو ميت من الظحك...ونوره تظحك وتسكت...تبا تظحك لكن خايفه شكلها من فطيم...كالعاده اكيد حمدان معلق على فطيم بشي لانه ويهها منتفخ قهر...
حصه: السلام عليكم...
سكت حمدان وهو يمش دموعه من الظحك..
حمدان: هلا هلا حصه...حياج..
حطت ايدها على خصرها...
حصه: حمدان بسك تعليقات على فطيم والله بطفربها..
فطيم: فديتج والله انتي اللي تحسين فيهم...
نورة: من الصبح طايحبها حليلها..
حمدان: قوليلها لا تحط راسها براسي...
فطيم: انته اللي تحط راسك براسي من شفتني وعرفت اني موجودة بهالدنيا وانته مطفربي ...مادري شو مكتوب على يبهتي "هدف للتعليقات والتغليسات"..!!!..
حمدان: لا يالطويله... شفت بويهج كلام ثاني...
نورة: ياعيني ياعيني... شو شفت بالله...
حمدان: يوووووووووم غايته..بقولها..
فطيم: ماريد اعرف وفره لنفسك...
حصه: ومتى غايته يا حمدان...؟
حمدان: يوم الله بيقول كلمته ...فضوليات تراكن وايد...
قفطت فطوم رغم ظيجتها...
نورة: خلاص فهمنا...هههههههههه...مبروك فطوم....
فطوم: ماعندج سالفه نوروه...
نشت فطوم ميته من القفطة وطلعت وراحت غرفتها... وهم يظحكون عليها ماعدا حمدان اللي يبتسم ببساطه بس نظرته غريبه وهو يطالع فطيم وهي رايحه...
حمدان: قومي نوروه هاتي الفلم...
نورة: هذووه في المكتبه...
نشت نوره وطلعت له الفلم وحطته في الباكيت وعطته حمدان... في هاللحظة دخلت ام خالد .. ووقفت عند الباب...
ام خالد: هلا ابويه حمدان...شحالك الغالي..؟؟
نش حمدان ووقف...
حمداان: مررررررررررحبا الساع... بخير الله يعافيج عمووه شحالج انتي..؟؟
ام خالد: الحمد لله ابويه شحالك اهلك..؟
حمدان: كلهم بخير وسهاله يسلمون عليكم..
ام خالد: الله يسلمك وياهم من الشر ..رد السلام عليهم ابويه..
حمدان: يوصل ان شاء الله...
ام خالد: استريح استريح....حصه امايه...تعالي ابغيج شوي...
طلعت ام خالد من الصاله وراحت للصالة الصغيره..وحمدان ابتسم وعرف بالموضوع...نورة استغربت..وحصه جسمها قام يهتز كله بدقات قلبها القوية... ياويلي..اكيد بترمسني في السالفه شو بقولها..؟!..قالت بصوت بالكاد ينسمع...
حصه: ان شاء الله امايه...
تبعت امها وهي تسحب ريولها سحب...سكرت الباب وراها بعد مادخلت الصاله الصغيره...يلست عدال امها..
حصه: خير اماايه.؟؟
ام خالد: خير يابنتي... انا برمسج بمووضووع.. وماباج تردين عليه الا يوم تفكرين عدل... في النهايه هذي حياتج ومستقبلج..وانتي حرمه وتعرفين مصلحتج...وفاهمة الدنيا...
نزلت حصه راسها وركزت بعيونها لحظنها....
مدت العيوز ايدها ومسكت ايد بنتها تشد عليها...وقالت بلهجة حنونه..
ام خالد: خليفة ولد عمج... يا وخطبج من ابوج..
حاولت حصه تثبت ملامح ويهها ...وما تتاثر وايد..لكن غصبن عنها..تاثرت.. ودرت توها بس انها من سنين..وهي تتريا هالجمله تنقال لها... "خليفه يا وخطبج"...ياللـــــه..!!... من متى وانا احب خليفه وانا ماعندي علم بالموضوع...؟!!!!...من متى..؟؟؟
ام خالد: ها بنتي..؟؟ شو رايج..؟؟
سكتت حصه مب عارفه شو تقول...لسانها مشلول...مثله مثل باقي جسمها... ادراكها بحبها اخيرا شل حركتها ولخبطها فوق تحت... خليفه والا سيف....؟؟؟ سيف والا خليفه..؟؟ منو اللي احبه فعلا؟؟...كلهم.؟!...منو اكثر من الثاني..؟؟؟... والا ولا واحد..؟؟..شو هو الحب اصلا وكيف اعرف اني احب.؟؟؟.. ياربي ...بموت...
ام خالد: حصه.؟؟ بلاج امايه ساكته عني..؟؟ انا مابقولج معلومات عن ولد عمج ولا بمدحه لج لانج تعرفينه زين مازين ومب محتايه حد يخبرج عنه...
حصه: امايه...كيف اعطيج رايي بدون ما اشاور ربي..؟!...(والتفتت لامها)... بصلي استخاره...وان شاء الله خير...اللي كاتبنه الله بيصير...
ام خالد: بارك الله فيج يابنتي... والله يثبتج على دينج وعقلج..ويوفقج فحياتج مع الانسان اللي يسعدج... وصدقيني خليفه مول مايتعوض...ابوج قالي ماضغط عليج وانا ماريد اضغط عليج ولا شي...خذي راحتج بالتفكير ومحد بيغصبج على شي ...لانج بروحج تعرفين مصلحتج وين...وبتختارين بنفسج اللي يصلح لج...
نشت حصه وباست راس امها...

----------


## Taka

حصه: لا تحاتين يامايه..ان شاء الله مابيصير الا كل خير..اعرف انج شايله همي وتحاتيني... بس صدقيني ماله داعي..نصيبي في هالدنيا بخذه... انابسير احين..تامريني بشي..؟؟
ام خالد: سلامتج يامايه...
طلعت حصه من الصاله الصغيره وراحت للصاله...نورة كانت بروحها مع فطوم..
حصه: حمدان روح..؟؟
نورة: هي استحى يقعد معاي بروحنا... شو تباج امايه..؟؟
حصه: بخبرج عقب... بسير ارقد انا...
ركبت حصه الغرفه وسكرت على نفسها الباب ودخلت تتسبح...

---------------------------
----------------------------
الجزء الرابع والخمسين

نورة وفطيم اطالعن بعض من بعد ماركبت حصه عنهن.... باستغراب..ياترا شو سالفتها ؟ شو قالت العيوز؟؟ ويوم طلعت ام خالد من الصاله وقعدت معاهن شوي قبل ماترقد...كانت تبتسم...سالت نورة بفضول..
نورة: امااايه... شو قلتي لحصه..؟؟
ام خالد: وليش الفضول..؟؟
نورة: اختي حبيبتي وابااعرف شو السالفه...!!
ام خالد: الله يسلمج خليفه ولد عمج خطبها من ابوج...
نورة وفطوم فجن ثاميتهن مستغربات من هالسرعه بالتصرف... فعلا خليفه ماظيع وقته....وبعدها شقن الحلووج..
نورة: واللـــــــــــــــــه.؟؟؟ وشو ردت عليج؟
ام خالد: قالت بتصلي استخاره وبتفكر...الله يهديها وتوافق...
رفعت نورة ايدها للسما..
نورة: آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين....
فطوم: خليفه هذا يعني وايد اووكي يناسب حصه.؟؟
فطيم مااحتكت بخليفه ولد عمهن ولا تعرفه عدل ولا اهتمت به زود....حمدان الوحيد اللي كانت تظهر له..
نورة: يناسب حصه..؟؟؟... قوليلي النعال يصلح فرده وحده.؟؟؟!!!!..
ام خالد: عنلاااااااااااااااااتج ويا تشبيه جان خليفه وحصه نعلان خليتيهم...
نورة: ههههههههههه لا بس مثال امايه ريلاكس... بس والله فرحتيني..مسكين خليفه... احسهم وايد متناسبين هو وحصه...
ام خالد: انا احساسي يقول بتوافق...
نورة: انا بعد...
نشت ام خالد...
ام خالد: قومن رقدن يالله بلا هالسهر اللي بلا فايده...
ودخلت عنهن حجرتها.. التفتت فطيم بفضول صوب نورة...
فطيم: خبريني عن خليفه هذا...ماعرفه عدل..
نورة: شو تبين تعرفين عنه.؟؟
فطيم: كل شي تعرفينه...ابا احكم بنفسي اذا يناسب حصه او لا...صح مالي خص بس بعد...ههههاي...
نورة: الله يسلمج خليفه..متربي مع عبدالله اخوي...ربع وايد...كتوم...واحس انه حساس وطيب وايد...لكن مع ذلك حاااااار ..يعني فيه حراره مب بارد...همممممم حشيم.... يعني ماتخالط معانا نحن بنات عمه الا من بعد ماتخرج ورجع من امريكا....كان بس يعق علينا سلام خطافي ومايطالع فويوهنا بعد..يعني يستحي شكله مادري...متدين وخلوق...بصراحه ريال بمعنى الكلمه يعني....وفوق هذا يحب حصه ويتمناها...
فطيم: وش دراج انه يحب حصه..؟؟؟؟ ماخبرتيني من قبل..!!!
نورة: شفتي قرون الاستشعار..؟؟؟ هي اللي خبرتني..لاحظت عليه وعلى نظراته واهتمامه.. وارتجاف ايده يوم يشوف حصه...يعني يتلخبط وحليله...
فطيم: يازيييييييييييييينه والله... مب مثل اخوه المصرقع... عافان الله لا ارتباك ولا مستحى ولا مداراة مشاعر...
نورة: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه لو يسمعج بيعطيج بالمخده عراسج...
فطيم: هذا اللي اطريه انا.... معقدبي ماعرفه شو يبا بالضبط وشو فخاطره....
نورة: تلقينه هو بروحه مب عارف كيف يتصرف....يعزج وايد لكن اطبااعه مايروم يغيرها بعد...
فطيم: الله يعين.... ايه سمعي.... متى بنحول حجرتي فوق.؟؟ متحمسه انا ابا اتحول عدالكم...
نورة: صبري احين ماعندنا وقت بسبب الدراسه..خلي اجازة العيد العود تي... وبنرتب الموضوع..
فطيم: شو ترتبين انا مابكون هني ....اجازة العيد بسير عند اهلي...
نورة: انزين ماعليه قوليلي كيف تبين الحجره ونحن بنرتبها لج..
فطيم: لا مايخصني ابا اكون موجووده وياكن...
نورة: تعاييينابج...
فطيم: اخر الاسبوع هذا... شرايج..؟؟
نورة: عندي امتحان سعي السبت...
فطيم: عنبوو بدرسين له اربعاء وخميس وجمعه نورووه.؟؟؟
نورة: ههههههههههه لا... بس كان عندي تخطيط ثاني لنهاية هالاسبوع.
فطيم: شوووووو..؟؟؟
مالت نوره وربت راسها من راس فطوم بتآآمر...
نورة: تذكرين وعد حمدان لنا يوم كنا في البر ؟ مب قايل بيودينا السينما..؟؟
فطيم: هي...
نورة: بخليه يوديينا..بس كيف..؟؟ قوم امي مابيطيعون موليه...
فطيم: وانا بعد مابكون موجوده اخاف سعيد ايي ويشلني...
نورة: آآآآآآآآآآخ فديت هالطاري انا....قوليله انج عندج امتحان وواجبات للسبت ومابترجعين هالاسبوع الشارجه...
فطيم: ولو....عموه مابطيع عسالفة السينما..نسير رواحنا مع حمدان؟؟؟؟؟ مستحيل اطيع..والطامة الكبرى اذا درى ابوج...
نورة: مب شرط ابويه يدري...بنسير العصر وهو مابيكون هني..
فطيم: بيسال...وبعدين عيب عليج تطلعين من دون شور ابوج...
برطمت نورة..
نورة: صعبتي الامور يافطيم....
فطيم: هي اصلا صعبه..انا اقول انسي السالفه..
نورة: مستحيل... فلم شاروخ نازل يديد وابا اشوووفه في السينما مابفوت....بدبرلي صرفه...
فطيم: انتي تحبين تيبين المشاكل لعمرج....بس كل مره تسلمين...كيييييييييييف الله اعلم...
نورة: هبي يالحسوود....الحمد لله حظي عدل...وبدبرها سيرة السينما... بتشوفين..

طلعت حصه من الحمام وخلت شعرها مفتووح..ماكان لها مزاج تسحيه وتتعبل منه....مع انها ماتعرف ترقد وهو مفتوح....لكن فعلا متعايزه ومافيها عليه...انسدحت عالشبريه... مرهقه من التفكير...اكثر منه ارهاق جسماني...اخيرا صار اللي كنت اترياه... كلموني في السالفه... وابويه الظاهر عاطي موافقته....كيف مايوافق واللي ياييني خليفه..!!!!..اكيد انه طار من فرحته.....خليفه....!!..آآآآآآآآه ياولد عمي.... شعوري غريب اليوم يوم قالت امي انه يا وخطبني...مثل حلم قديم..نسيته..لكنه رجع تحقق...وسبب لي سعادة ماتنوصف...صدق ان الدنيا احيانا تظحك لك وقت ما تتوقعه.... وتكشر عن انيابها في وقت بعد ما تتوقعه...مستحيل اتم على حال... خسارة امالي مع خليفه من اول سبب لي جرح نزف شوي ووقف...لكنه كان مثل اليمر اللي مغطاي برماد...الرماد كان سيف....حبيته فعلا..وعزيته وتخيلت حياتي معاه باحلى مايكون..وخسارته سبب لي جرح ثاني اقوى...وماظني يبرا.... لكن رجعة خليفه كان مثل الهوا اللي طيرت الرماد...وبين تحته اليمر احمر ومشتعل ...!!...بس انا خايفه..!!..اخاف انه اللي صار معاي يتكرر...ساعتها فعلا مابتحمل...لا ان شاء الله انا ليش افاول عالريال.!!... بس اذا كنت بكون زوجته مكتوب علي انسى سيف...وانسى كل حبي له...لانه خليفه مايستاهل ابدا الخيانه حتى لو بالمشاعر او التفكير...صحيح كان اعز ربعه تقريبا بس بعد هي بتكون زوجته وبنت عمه والبنت اللي حبها وتمناها....مابيقدر يتحمل تقرنه مع شخص ثاني....حتى لو كان ميت... ياترى انا اسوي شي زين بموافقتي..؟؟؟ اخافه بسببي يعيش في جحيم بدال السعادة اللي متوقعنها...يارب ساعدني... اقوم اصلي استخاره ابرك لي...
قامت ولفت شعرها اي كلام وربطته وفرشت سيادتها وصلت استخاره ومن بعدها نامت بعد ماهدت اعصابها شوي...

الاربعاء نورة ماكان عليها دوام...بالمقابل فطوم من 8 وهي في الجامعه... وردت الظهر ودخلت ترقد على طول وماطاعت تتغدى... وحصه بعد رفضت الغدا ومب مشتهية والكل تقبل موقفها اكيد تفكر بعدها في الموضوع.... بالتالي نورة من بعد الغدا... وهي مبحلقه في اخوها ناصر... تفكر تقردنه...بس الشواب يالسين..وحريم العيال يالسات..وخالد بعد موجود..اذا نطقت بكلمة سينما بيفرها بكوب الشاهي على راسها..وهذا اقل شي يسويه...خالد مثل ابوي....اوففف... ظروري يعني هالسوالف بعد الغدا..؟؟؟ يالله روحوا.... ماعدا ناصر يقعد....اباه فسالفه...
زحفت عدال اخوها ناصر وخشت عمرها بينه وبين حمده حرمته....اللي خلا حمده تظحك عليها وتلز عنها شوي عشان تسوي وسع... ناصر رفع عينه للسما وقال الله يستر من طلباتها هذي... ما اطلع هالحب الا اذا بغت شي... التفت صوبها وهو رافع حاجب واحد ..
ناصر: امري الشيخه نورة بنت حمد...!! طلباتج..
نورة: فديت اللي يفهمها وهي طايره...ياخي احبك...
ناصر: عنبو هالويه لج.... مكاره..
نورة: هههههههههههههههههاي... (وتقربت منه تصاصره) .... خبروك ان خليفه يا يخطب حصه.؟؟
ناصر: اكيد بيخبروني يعني بيغبون عليه انا...!!
نورة: شو رايك؟؟ انا موافقه عليه..
ناصر: منو طلب رايج انتي.؟؟
نورة: وشمعنى يعني ياخذون راي اخوانها وابوها وماياخذون راي اختها..انا اعرفها اكثر عنكم كلكم..
ناصر: والهلاااا... جان بعدنا بناخذ براي الحريم....وليتج خذتي من عقلها ورزانتها شي دامج تعرفينها هالكثر..
نورة: اذا انا وحصه استوينا نفس الشي بيتنا هذا بيطيح عروسنا من الكآبة...
ناصر: افهم من كلامج انج انتي مثبته بيتنا فوق روسنا..؟؟
نورة: هي نعم...
ناصر: الحمد لله عيل ان بيتي انا برع هالبيت مب نفس السقف...
نورة: انته ليش تكرهني... انا اختك....واحبك..وطالعه عليك..
ناصر: دخيلج لا تقولينها بنتحر....حمده كيف مستحملتني انتي دام انه نورة مثلي..؟؟
حمده: ههههههههه ناصر ماجنك شرشحتها اليوم...حرام عليك خف عليها...
نورة: فديت حرمه اخويه انا.... عاد تدري انها تحبك بس لاني انا مثلك....
ناصر: حشى عليه انتي مب مثلي لا اتلصقين....
نورة: غصبن عليك...المهم.. ابا ارمسك فسالفه ظروريه... لاتروح ترقد الا يوم ارمسك...
ناصر: رمسي انزين بسالفتج الظرورية...
نورة: ماري ارمس جدام قوم ابويه وخالد... اباك انته بس في الصاله..
استهم ناصر...البنت سالفتها سالفه شي عندها اليوم..
ناصر: تراج روعتيني...شو بلاج..؟؟
نورة: لالالالالالالالالا لا تتروع...السالفه ماتخص حد وماشي صار...بس سالفه ابغيك فيها وعادية جدا..بس قوم ابويه وخالد مابيتفهمون..وانته تعرف كيف هم..عرفت..؟؟ عشان جي عقب مايسيرون يرقدون اقعد انت شوي
ناصر: مب مشكله...
نورة: تدري انك وسيم..؟!!
حمده: هههههههههههههههههههههه....
ناصر: قولي بعد اني وسيم لانج طالعة علي...
نورة: شفت اني طالعة عليك..نفس الافكار سبحان الله... هههههههههههههه..
ناصر: هههههههه نوروه جلبي ويهج عني...
نورة: هههههههه ان شاء الله.... بجلبه شوي وبرجع لكم...

----------


## Taka

نشت نورة وركبت فوق تشوف حصه....دقت الباب عليها ودخلت...حصلتها حاطه كرتون ويالسه عدال مكتبها اطلع كتبها الجامعية وتحطهن في الصندوق..
حصه: هلا نورة...
انسدحت نورة عالشبريه على بطنها...ورافعه ريولها فوق بدلع..
نورة: اهلين....شحقه ماتبغين غدا؟
حصه: ماشتهي والله.... الساعه 11 ناشه وكلت لي سندويجه..
نورة: سندويجة تترس بطنج..؟؟؟ ماعطيتج عيل شوي...
حصه: هههههه شو اسوي...مافيني اكل عيوش الحين...بس اشوفني مشتهية عصير رماااان من المطعم اللي عدالنا...
نورة: يالله وياج انا وفطوم اذا بطرشين...
حصه: امبونج انتي...حشر مع الناس عيد...
نورة: هههههه ..هممممممم...اقول حصه.... امايه خبرتني عن خليفه...
اطالعتها حصه بنظرة هادية لفتره وكملت شغلها في الكتب...
نورة: ادري انج ماطلبتي نصيحتي....بس بعطيج اياها على كل حال.... انا اعرف ان خليفه يحبج وايد...بس بغض النظر... صدقيني انه مايتعوض...ومايتفوت...وبيسعدج وايد...
ابتسمت حصه..
حصه: ماعندي شك بالموضوع هذا يانورة...بس اخاف انا اللي ما اسعده...
نورة: حرام عليج لا تقولين هالشي عن عمرج....اكيد بتسعدينه ان شاء الله... مابيي يخطبج اذا عنده شك انه بيكون مرتاح ومستانس معاج...
حصه: هذا زواج...والواحد مايظمن فيه شي لين مايجربه فعلا...ان نجح توفيق من رب العالمين..وان فشل..طاح الفاس في الراس....
عقدت نورة حياتها متكدره..شكلها حصه بترفض..!!!..الله يستر...لا اتخبلين ياحصه بليز...
نورة: انتي من شو خايفه بالضبط..؟؟؟
حصه: قتلج...اخاف اني ماسعده... اخاف اييه يوم يندم انه خذني.....ويعايرني باني كنت متزوجه من قبل...
شهقت نورة...
نورة: مسسسسسسسسستحــيــــــــــــــــــــل خليفه يسويها مستحيل...شلي هالفكره من بالج نهائيا....خليفه ريال فاهم الدين الدنيا وعايش حياته وعمره ماغلط لين الحين ماشاء الله عليه.... مستحيل يتردى تفكيره لهالسخف والخبال ويسوي هالشي فيج...
حصه: الريال الغيور يسوي اي شي.....فكري نورة... نحن شعرفنا بخليفه وباللي يفكر به..؟؟ منو منا كانت قريبه منه لدرجه انه نعرف رداة فعله...؟؟ انتي تدرين انه مب مثل حمدان دوم عندنا.... عبدالله الوحيد اللي خابزنه وعايننه عدل... نحن مااختلطنا معاه عدل الا من فتره قصيره وبمواقف بسيطه ماتعطينا الحق انه نحكم على شخصيته .... اللي يظهر جدامنا انه شخصيته حلوه ريال عاقل وحشيم ومتدين ويعزني ويباني... لكن منو يعرف هو كيف يعيش ويفكر..؟؟؟؟؟
فكرت نورة بكلام اختها....
نورة: انزين سالي عبدالله....عبدالله مابيغشج..وبيقولج اي شي تحتاجين تعرفينه....
حاست حصه بوزها..
حصه: عبدالله في شهر عسل ومستانس احين مع عنود ماريد ازعجه بمشاكلي..
نورة: انتي صليتي استخاره...
هزت حصه راسها " هي" ...
نورة: وشو حسيتي من عقبها...؟؟
حصه: عادي... ماطلع لي شي... ولا اني ارتحت من الخطوبه مثل ماصارلي مع سيف...ولا اني حسيت بظيج...مادري... ما طلع لي شي كحلم بعد...
نورة: افكارج هي اللي ماثره عليج.....
حصه: يمكن.... بتريا بعدني يوم ثاني قبل ما ارد على امي....والله اني خايفه....ابا زواجي هذا ينجح...ابا حد ياكد لي بانه مابيندم....وبيكون مرتاح معاي...
نورة: محد يعلم بالغيب ياحصه...بس نحن نرمس بحكم انه نعرفج ونعرف خليفه...وايد شخصياتكم متناسبه...وانتوا الثنينه متدينين..واي مشكله تواجهكم ترومون تحلونها بالعقل... ان شاء الله بتعيشون مرتاحين محد منكم بيندم ولا شي....هذا الشيطان يوسوس لج بس...
حصه: ان شاء الله خير...
نورة: بخليج احين انا عندي موعد مع الاخ ناصر...
حصه: شو عندكم..؟
نورة: ههههههههه بخبرج عقب بنتيجة الاجتماع....باي
طلعت نورة ونزلت تحت حصلت ناصر مع حرمته يالسين مع عيالهم لطيفة وسهيل...وهو كان يقرا الجريده ويسولف معاهم شوي... يت نوره وقعدت حذاله....
ناصر: الله يستر منج....
نورة: ييييييييييه بدينا عاد انا حتى ماقلت حرف...
حمده: هههههههههههههههه..الله يعينج عليه ناوي عليج اليوم... احين انا اسير بعد والا عادي..؟؟
نورة: لالا انتي عادي لج تصريح... بس خلج ايجابيه وسانديني اوكي..
حمده: ولا يهمج...
ناصر: يوم اقولج مكاره...غسلت مخج بسهوله...
نورة: اخي العزيز ناصر.......
ناصر بسخريه وهو مبتسم..
ناصر: .....نعم....
نورة: نتقدم لك برجاااء خالص كي تقبل عرض المساعده وتقديم خدمة بسيطه جدا باسم الاخوة.....
ناصر:...اهااااااااا السالفه فيها طلبات...واللي هي..؟؟؟
نورة: همممممممممممم الصراحه توه طلب صغير بعد طرا على بالي...
ناصر: اهلاااا.....
نورة: اولا: وهو الاهم...توني كلمت حصه.... مرتبكه...وتخاف من الموافقه لانها ماتعرف خليفه عدل ..فياريت تكلمها شوي...مب تقنعها...تكلمها عشان بس تعرف خليفه اكثر..انته ولد عمه واكيد تعرفه على الاقل احسن منا...
ناصر: هي قالت لج موافقه..؟؟
نورة: قالت انها متاكده انها بتكون مرتاحه معاه...بس تخاف هو اون يندم بسبب.... انته تعرف...المهم انها متردده بسبب خليفه مب بسبب انها هي ماتبغي....هي تبغي لكن خايفه منه هو..من شخصيته وتفكيره..تقول اخاف اني ماسعده...
فكر ناصر شوي بالموضوع...وهز راسه موافق...
ناصر: بكلمها.... هاتي طلبج الثاني...
اعتدلت نورة فقعدتها وسمت بسم الله.... وتحنحنت...
نورة: احمممم.... نحيطكم علمااا....بان ابن العم المدعو حمدان... وفي وقت سابق..بالتحديد في رحلة البر...قد قدم تحدي..لنا نحن شلة البنات...ان فزنا به ...يودينا مكان...ونحن فزنا.....
نقع ناصر من الظحك....
ناصر: وراج جلبتي اللغة للعامي اخر شي....
نورة: مارمت اكمل متحمسه اكمل لك السالفه...
وحمده من اول القعده وهي تظحك على نورة وخبالها...وتلتهي شوي بعيالها. بين فتره وفتره...
ناصر: ههههههههههههه...انزين ..وبشو وعدكن حمدان..؟؟
نورة: احم... حط لنا صلب زقاره ..ان صبناه بيودينا....السينما... وانا صبته...
عقد ناصر حياته...وسكت...
نورة: لا تخاف..نحن مانبا سينما اللي يلتمون فيها الشباب... ربعي خبرني عن سينما نادي العين..يحظرونها بس هنود...وتعرف افلام هندية.. .. بنسير هناك...
ناصر: تدرين ان ماعندج سالفه..؟؟ وانا اللي مودر رقدتي وقاعدلج قلت عندج شي مهم....
وكان توه بينش عنها...تشبصت فيه...
نورة: فديتك ...فدييييييييييييتك..فديتك اصبر شوي بس خلنا نتفاهم...
يلس...
ناصر: سينما ماشي...حمدانوه هذا بيخرب روسكن..
نورة: مره وحده بس...انزين شو الاعتراض انته تعال معانا...
ناصر: لا والله تبيني اقعد اربع ساعات اطالع فلم هندي ..دشووم ودشووم وصب...
كان يقصد الظرايب اللي في الافلام الهندية....
نورة: يالله عشانا ياناصر..بليييييييييييييييييييييييييز.... عمري ماطحت السينما خااااااااااطري اروح...
ناصر: اقنعي ريلج عقب ماتعرسين....
نورة: ناصر انا ماريد اكون وقحه..... لكن انته كذا مررره مودي حمده السينما...وفي دبي بعد...
ناصر: في دبي ...مب العين....كلها شباب...الواحد مايروم يظهر مع اهله...عيونهم بتطلع من ويوههم...بعدين سايرين وحظرنا فلم مصري مال هنيدي مب فلم هندي.....في فرق...
نورة: تحذر من التفرقه ياخوي....لا تقصر فينا ... انا والله مب قصدي يعني اني اقول انك مبدي حمده علينا لا بالعكس انته مب مقصر... بس الحق ينقال...حمده لا تزعلين... بس اخواني وايد يتساهلون مع حريمهم ويصعبون الامور علينا نحن...كله لا لا.... بس يوم ويا حرمته يسوي اللي يبغيه...
طالعها ناصر وهو معصب من كلامها... اشر على صدره بصبعه..
ناصر: انا مبدي حمده عليكن..؟؟ الله يسامحج...
نورة: اخويه حبيبي... لا تجلب الرمسه...انا ادري انك مب مبدنها علينا...وفاهمه منطقكم هذا... بانكم تبون تستانسون مع حريمكم..ولانهن حريمكن يعني حريم متزوجات مب بنات مثلنا....الحرمه المتزوجه تسوي اي شي تباه مع ريلها لكن البنات كل شي ممنوع عليهن عسب الرمسه.... لكن خلونا نستانس معاكم عالاقل..
ناصر: يابنت النااااااااس بييبلج الافلام اللي تبغينها اطالعيها هني في البيت طبي سيرة السينما عنج...
نورة: يعني بالله عليك منو يشتريلي انا الافلام طول هالسنين....؟ اروحي اشتريهن... ماريد افلام انا...ابا اسير السينما...مره وحده فحياتي ابا اروح السينما..واشوف فلم حلو...
ناصر: فلم هندي عااااااااد..؟؟؟
نورة: احب الهنود..
ناصر: مالت عليج انتي وياهم....
نورة: احين شو قلت....
ناصر: قلت لا اله الا الله...
حمده: ناصر لا تصعب الامور... اختي بعد مودنها عمر اخويه مره سينما نادي العين....تقول كلها هنود واحيانا فاظيه ... ودهن عن خواطرهن مره ....
ناصر: حمده...تحقينها علي انا اقعد بين لهنود..؟؟؟؟
نورة: محد يدري عن حد حرام عليك ناصر دخيييييييييلك..وبعدين حمدان هو اللي واعدنا هو بيودينا..طبعا معاك...
ناصر: اهلا....حمدان وبيطالع معاكن فلم هندي..؟؟؟ بتنجلب السينما كلها مصخره عيل...
حمده: ههههههههههه ليش..؟؟؟
ناصر: بيتم يتمصخر وينكت.... ومصيبه يوم يسوي عمره يصيح يذبحك من الظحك صدق... ويعق سفرته وحالته حاله يعني يتحمس..ويمش دموعه بالسفره ويسوي عمره مررره منتهي ومتاثر...وكله تمثيل اصلا..
حمده: ههههههههههههههههههههه حليله..
نورة: شوقتني احظروياه عشان نظحك....احين شو قلت....
ناصر: اوفففففففففف اذيتيني... خلاص يابوج مايسوى عليج... بوديج..
نورة: انا وحصه وفطيم...
ناصر: على راسي...
نورة: مشكور ياخويه...ماتقصر..
ناصر: فهمتي غلط....حبيني على راسي اول عشان اوديج....
نورة: ههههههههه كم وحده تبا....؟؟
ماتريت رده مسكت راسها وباسته اربع بوسات... الشي اللي خلا عيال ناصر يتظاحكون..وحمده بعد...
ناصر: يعني نتواعد مع حمدان ؟
نورة: هي حمدان هو اللي متكفل بالوعد هذا..بس تدري انته انهم مابيخلونا نسير معاه ارواحنا...
ناصر: اهااااااااا يعني انا تغطية لكن...
نورة: واحلى تغطية وحياتك....
ناصر: قردني انتي...
نورة: عندي من هالكلام وايد...مستعد تسمع .؟؟
ناصر: لا يابوج مافيني عليج بقوم ارقد لي ساعه قبل صلاة العصر... ويوم بتتفقون خبروني بشلكم...
نورة: نووووووووووووووم العوافي يارب....مشكور يالغالي انته...
ناصر: قلنا بس من التقردين...
نورة: لا والله انته صدق غالي فديتك..
ظحك عليها ناصر وروح بيته وتبعته حمده...ورجعت نوره لحصه تخبرها باللي صار بالتفصيل...

خليفه كان مستهم من هالتاخير بالرد.... صح انه مامر الا يوم واحد لكن حصه قايله له انها موافقه...معقوله غيرت رايها...؟؟ بذبحها... ماقدر اتحمل هالصدمة عاد....كان فسيارته ساير صوب عزبة ابوه يوم وصلة اتصال خارجي...ظحك وعرف انه عبدالله...
خليفه: مرحباااااا....
عبدالله: يالخااااااااااااااااين....
خليفه: ههههههههههههه هلا بالمعرس....ها شو الاخبار وشو العرس؟ حلو؟
عبدالله: اكيد تسال متحمس تبا تعرف لانك ناوي هاااااااااا.... عنبوو ياخلووف..اسبوع اسافر عنك ولا تتصلبي..
خليفه: اولا..والله مابغيت ازعج المعاريس...ثانيا...غلطان بالحساب انته مسافر السبت واليوم الثلاثاء... اربع ايام بس

----------


## Taka

عبدالله: ياخي ياغلاستك اليوم....المهم شخبارك؟
خليفه: بخير الحمد لله مانشكي باس... شحالك انته وشحال عنود...؟ مستانسين؟
عبدالله: وااااااااااايد والله وكلنا بخير... هااا خبرني..ردوا عليك قوم بويه.؟؟
خليفه: والله انا توني افكر بانهم تاخروا بالرد..
عبدالله: انته الا امس ساير تخطب وين تاخروا بعد..!!!
خليفه: بالنسبه لي انا تاخروا وايد....لا اتهنى لا برقاد ولا بعيشه...قاعد على اعصابي..
عبدالله: ياعيني عليك يالمغرم....
خليفه: جب.... ارتحت انته احين شو عليك لازم بتتشمت....
عبدالله: هههههههه تذكر..؟؟؟ تذكـــــــــــــر ياخلووووف شماتك علي....بس والله بعدك ماشفت شي مني اصبر بس وتحمل عاد هههههههه...
خليفه: هههههههههههه قسم بالله اتحمل اي شي المهم توااااافق...ادعي عبود دخيلك..احس انها بترفض دامها تاخرت هالكثر...
عبدالله: لا ان شاء الله الله بيهديها وتوافق..بدعيلك..بس بعدماتخطب رسمي بطفربك...على فكره ملجه مافي..
خليفه: نعمم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ شخصك انته..؟؟ لا تدخل تم في ماليزيا....
عبدالله: ههههههههههههههه بتشوف....
خليفه: حرام عليك والله.....
عبدالله: ماشي حرام...المهم بخليك احين صرفت وايد فلوس عليك..هههههه
خليفه: ماستاهل يعني..؟؟
عبدالله: ماتستاهل لانك ماتسال عني... ولا عن اختك..
خليفه: ههههههههههههههههههه ادري انك تمزح بس ماعليه السموحه ..خلاص كل يومين بتصلك لين ماتطفر...
عبدالله: بنشوف اتصالاتك بنشوف...
خليفه: خلاص عيل سلم على اختي..وهالله هالله فيها....
عبدالله: قسم بالله فعيوني لاتحاتي...
خليفه: ادري انها فعيونك.. يالله عيل برايك مابطول عليك...
عبدالله: تمام..سلم عالاهل...فمان الله
خليفه: يوصل ان شاء الله...مع السلامه

سكر خليفه وهويبتسم.... ماتوقع ان مكالمه عبدالله بتريحه جي...مع انه ماقاله اشياء تريح زود بس تكلم كانه خطوبته من حصه امر واقع وبتصير لامحاله...يعني متفائل...وتفائل عبدالله يخليه هو بعد يتفائل.... ان شاء الله يكون صادق...وشعوره صحيح....يمكن حصه تتغلى علي قاعده عشان جي طولت... تبا توترني بس...

بعد مارجع ناصر من الدوام كان ياي ومعاه حمدان طالعين مع بعض من الشركه... دخل حمدان عند اخته ميره ويلس عندها شوي بينما ناصر على طول ركب عند حصه فوق وقعد معاها قعده مطولة شوي...وكلمها عن خليفه وعن رايه فيه وبالزواج هذا.. وطمنها من ناحية خليفه وعقلانيته....وبانه ريال وبيحشمها وما يتوقع انه بيي يوم وبيقولها كلمه شينه تظرها... اطمنت حصه شوي...عرفت ان نورة هي اللي خبرت ناصر عشان يكلمها.. وفعلا كلام ناصر ريحها شوي...وقبل مايطلع عنها قالها تنزل عندهم تحت...
نزل ناصر للصاله وشاف هناك نورة يالسه بروحها اجلب القنوات...يلس عندها ومسك تيلفونه واتصل بحمدان..وقاله ايي داخل...
اول مادخل حمدان كانت حصه نازله... ويلسوا كلهم في الصاله..
ناصر: البنات يقولن انته واعدنهن بسيرة سينما...
بطل حمدان عيونه واستغرب من هالهجوم المباغت.... وبحلق في نوره...سواياها محد غيرها مفضوحه...خيبه احين شو بيقول ناصر عني..؟؟؟؟
كمل ناصر كلامه...
ناصر: وعزرن علي اوديهن وياك.... يبن سينما نادي العين...
حمدان: هااااااااااااا..؟؟؟ هههههههههههههههههههههاي...عند لهنود عاد..؟!!
نورة: هي ابا اشوف فلم هندي...
حمدان: هههههههه مب مشكله...وانته شرايك ناصر؟
ناصر: بوديهن يابوك بس شوفلنا وقت عدل... يوم رفضت مدت لي لسان يرضفها بالطول هالقصيره..
اطالعته نورة بنص عين على التعليق لكن خطفت....عشان مايغيرون رايهم بسيرة السينما..
حمدان: مب مشكله...شو من الافلام انتي تبين تشوفين؟؟؟
نورة: بعطيك اسمه وانته اتصل وشوف متى بيعرضونه...
حمدان: خلاص..

وخذ حمدان اسم الفلم وقال انه بيتصلبهم وبيشوف متى عرضه..وقعد معاهم شوي بس استحى من ناصر وطلع لبيتهم...

-----------------------------------

----------


## Taka

الجزء الخامس والخمسون



في الليل يوم الاربعاء..رجعت حصه تصلي صلاة الاستخاره للمرة الثانيه..عل وعسى عالصبح يطلع معاها شي…وبعد ماصلتها نامت..وسبحان الله…حلمت في نومها انها بفستان الزفاف وكانت تبتسم بسعاده…لمحة بسيطه كانها ذكرى ماره عالخط السريع…لكنها تثبت في البال…واول ماقامت حصه من النوم وتذكرتها..ابتسمت…اللمحه او الرؤيا البسيطه هاي مهما كانت صغيره لكنها مفرحه…قامت من الشبريه حتى بدون ما اطالع الساعه كم..ودخلت الحمام تتسبح…خلاص..هذا نصيبي…بنزل اقول لامي رايي بدون تفكير يديد في الموضوع…بتقول لامها انها موافقه…يكفي الحلم اللي حلمته… مب هذي علامة من ربي عشان ترشدني باني بكون سعيده بالزواج..؟؟؟.. بتوكل على ربي على كل حال….
كانت الساعه 11 يوم الخميس …. نزلت حصه وحصلت نورة وفطيم مشتطات… يفرغن غرفة فطيم ويرتبن الاغراض..شكلهن من الحين يبن ينقلنها فوق…
حصه: شووو تسون من صباح الله خير…
نورة: الناس الضحى… ماعندنا وقت نبا نخلص حجرة فطيم اليوم …عالاقل الاشياء الاساسية…
حصه: وين اماية؟
فطيم: سارت العزبه…
حصه: لااااااااااه.؟؟…هممممممم اساعدكن..؟؟
نورة: لالالالالالالالالالالالالا….تبين عبدالله يذبحنا..!!
حصه: ليش عاده…انا بخير الحين….بساعدكن باشياء بسيطه مابشل ثقيل انزين….وين الخدامه عنكن؟
نورة: تطبخ الغداا…
حصه: احين شو بخصوص الاثاث..؟؟ فطيم عايبنج اثاث عبدالله..؟؟
فطيم: هي شو بلاه..؟؟
حصه: ماجنه ولادي شوي..؟؟
فطيم: ماعليج بلمساتي السحرية بخليه بناااتي غصب…
نورة: ماعليج منها البنت خبيرة ديكور..
قعدن البنات ينقلن الاغراض ويرتبنها في غرفة عبدالله الفاضية…وبعد ما نقلن الاغراض كلها..خلنها مكوده في الغرفه بلا ترتيب لانهن تعبن…وبيني وبينكم…. كان دبدوب فطيم العوود اللي هو هدية حمدان اول شي انتقل من الغرفه ودخل الغرفه اليديده….بعد ماكودن الاغراض في الغرفة اليديده نزلن تحت..عن الباقين اللي كانوا متيمعين عشان الغدا…
بعد الغدا دخلت ام خالد وبو خالد الغرفة يرقدون.. واستحت حصه تتبع امها عند ابوها ..ماعليه بتقولها عقب...يلسن البنات في الصاله بعد ماراحوا الكل ...وتوهن كانن بينشن عشان يكملن ترتيب الغرفه فوق الا والتيلفون يرن ..ربعت نوره الملقوفه وشافت رقم ناصر عالكاشف..متصل من بيته..
نورة: مرحباااااااااا...
ناصر: نوروه... حمدان متصل قبل شوي يقول عرض الفلم الساعه اربع يبدا... يعني من الحين روحن اجهزن...
نورة: والله..؟؟ ونااااااااااااااااااااسه...
ناصر: ان تاخرتن دقيقه بكنسل..
نورة: وانا مابعطيك سبب صدقني....يالله باااااااي..
وسكر ناصر من دون مايقول باي...ماينلام منقهر انه بيطالع فلم هندي ومع هنود بعد...وخبرت نورة البنات بالخبر وفرحن ...واختبصت فطيم المسكينه اللي اغراضها كلها متلعوزه ..المهم اربع الا ثلث وكلهن مصطفات في الصاله جاهزات للسيرة...ياهن ناصر وكان متسفر على غير العاده...متعوود هو يلبس سفرة وعقال دوم... واطنز عليهن يوم انهن جاهزات للسيره..لو طالب منهن شي ثاني مابيتنشطن جي...شلهن ووداهن لسينما نادي العين...اللي موقعها غريب ومخشوش...وتلاقوا هناك مع حمدان فسيارته..كان ناصر والبنات بعدهم في السياره..نزل حمدان من سيارته وهو لابس نظاراته الشمسيه وعلى ويه ابتسامه حلوه...وتقرب من سيارة ناصر ووقف عداله..
حمدان: هااااااااااه..؟!...شو الاخبار.؟!..
ناصر: بخير والله....هاا احين شو الترتيب..
حمدان: ماشي ترتيب...انا قصيت التذاكر...خمس دقايق وبندخل القاعه..
ناصر: زحمه.؟؟؟
حمدان: لالا....ماشفت وايدين..هذيل اللي تشوفهم انته طالعين من العرض الاولي..
ناصر: اهاااااااا زين...لانه الصراحه انا مافيني عالريحه....
حمدان: ههههههههههههههه ياريال انته وايد مبالغ ترا....اللي ايون هني متطورين غير..مب هنودنا العادييين...
ناصر: والله كلهم والهلا.....نفس الشي...
حمدان: لا بس جد يقولون الفلم شييييييييي... قصة يعني...
نطت نورة من ورا..
نورة: طبعااااااا شي هذا ذوووووقي...
قعد حمدان يسولف معاهم شوي..والبنات كانن متحمسات حدهن....اول مره يحظرن سينما...شي عجيب....ويسجلن كل شي يصير في الذاكره..بعد ما مرن الخمس دقايق نزلوا كلهم مع حمدان...ودخلوا القاعه المظلمة...البنات فجن حلوجهن...الله مثل الافلااااااااام...!!!...ويشوفن كبر الشاشه...كانت فعلا ضخمه...ناصر اختار لهن سيد مافيه ولا هندي قاعد... كان السيد كله فاظي...القاعه تقريبا ربعها بس مليانه اما الباقي كله فاظي...الهنود متجمعين في منطقة وحده بس ...يتلايمون على بعض اونهم....اما الباقي كله فاظي... قعدن البنات بهالترتيب... (فاطمة،نورة،حصة،ناصر) ... وعقن غشوتهن وتحجبن.. حمدان كان يحوص...مني ومنييي مايقر..يوم يا صوبهم ماقعد عدالهم...راقبه حمدان وهو يجدم شوي جدام...مب السيد اللي جدام قوم ناصر..لا..اللي قبله..كان عليه هندي واحد بس قاعد...يعني هندي اصل..الكشه مدهنه ومسحاايه على جنب.. والقميص الكحلي المخطط بابيض..والبنطلون الاسود..ناقص بس زنوبه لكن احترم نفسه ولبس جوتي...سار حمدان وقعد عداااااااااااله امره... فاطمه انتبهت له..اما البنات فكانن يشوفن الاعلانات اللي تسبق عرض الفلم...قال ناصر بصوت واطي لحصه...
ناصر: شوفي...بدينا المصخره ويا حمدان...هني الفلم الاصلي...
صدت بعينها حصه لحمدان ..اللي كان قاعد عدال الهندي ويهز راسه هزة هنود...وكل شوي يلتفت عالهندي اللي عداله ويكلمه بالهندي بكلمات متعارف عليها عند شعب الامارات كافه...والهندي فاج حلجه ويظحك ويطالع حمدان باستغراب...يقول فخاطره شياه هالمخرف يا ولصق فيني..قلت الكراسي.؟!... ونقعت حصه من الظحك... وفاطمه من اول تراقبه وكاتمه ظحكتها...نورة يوم سمعت حصه تظحك هي بعد صدت لحمدان ويوم شافت خدمته ظحكت هي بعد ...بس يوم بدا الفلم طنشن حمدان وقعدن يتابعن... ناصر انسدح في كرسيه...من اول الفلم تململ..معقوله بيقعد كذا ساعه يشوف هالفلم..؟؟؟...البنات كانت منبهرات من كبر الصورة...مبطلات عيونهن يستوعبن كل شي يطلع.. ويشوفن ادق التفاصيل...وكل شوي وحده منهن تلفت انتباه الثانيه على شي معين...بعد ربع ساعه من الفلم نش ناصر...خلاص طفر...اشر لحصه بايده تقعد مكانها ...سار لحمدان اللي داق سوالف مع الهندي ويسوي بايده حركات مع هز راس امممره مثل الهنود...اشر له ناصر عشان اييه...
نش حمدان وسار لناصر..
ناصر: احلف انته بس؟؟ مخلني متململ وانته يالس عدال الهنيدي؟؟..
ظحك حمدان..
حمدان: كسر خاطري يالس ارووحه في سيد كامل فاظي....
ناصر: اسمع..انته بلشتني بوعدك هذا...انته تحمل مسؤولية البنات لين اخر الفلم انا بيي وبشلهن...لاني ماروم اتحمل بسير احوط...
حمدان: بتخليني اروحي..؟؟؟
ناصر: محد قالك توعدهن...بس اقعد مع البنات لاتخليهن روحهن...وقبل مايخلص الفلم بشوي اتصلي وبييكم على طول عشان اشلهن..
حمدان: همممممممممم شحقه خلهن انا بوصلهن..
ناصر: لا ماريد الاهل يدروون انهن وياك..بقولهم انامطلعنهن...
حمدان: اهااااااا فهمتك ..مب مشكله ...مسموح..
ناصر: تمام....يالله فمان الله...
حمدان: الله وياك...
مشى ناصر للباب وطلع وحمدان سار وقعد عدال حصه...الطرف الثاني قاعده فطيم اخر وحده ومايقدر يقعد عدالها ..صح هو جريئ لكن الكراسي متلاصقه ومافيه على لسانها الطويل...يقعد عدال حرمة اخوي المستقبلية ابرك...
حصه: وين سار ناصر..؟؟
حمدان: سار يحوط وبيرد قبل مايخلص الفلم بيشلكن...مايروم يتحمل يشوف فلم هندي ...
حصه: اهاااااا...
ونقلت حصه الكلام اللي صار لنورة ونوره قالت لفطيم....كل الرمسه بالهمس...وبعدها سكتوا يتابعون الفلم..
وقت ماوصل الفلم للوسط...قطعوا العرض للاستراحه... وتشغلت الليتات.... بحلقت نورة بعيونها والتفتت لحمدان..
نورة: شوووووووووه؟؟؟ مابيكملون الفلم؟؟ ماخلص الفلم....
حمدان: يالبقره هذي استرااااااااحه....حد منكن يبا يسير الحمام..؟؟؟
قفطن البنات وهزن روسهن "لا"...
حمدان: بسير اخذ بيبسي وفراخ...لا اتحركن... وبعدين تغشن لو سمحتن لان الليتات شغاااله....
تغشن البنات ونش حمدان وطلع براا...بعد خمس دقايق رجع ووزع البيبسي ..وعلبتين فراخ..وحده لنورة وفطيم والثانيه لحصه وحمدان....قبل نهاية الفلم..في الجزء الاخير...كانت اللقطات محزنه....كلهن قامن يعصرن عيونهن يمنعن الصيحه...والدموع عن تنزل...حمدان كان يظحك ويوايج على ويوههن...يدري انه وحده منهن اخر شي بتبقها بصيحه...بس عمره ماتوقع ان هالوحده تكون فطيم...نزلت دمعتها وعلى طول مشتها..والبوز مبرطم والحاله لله...حمدان بغا يموت من الظحك عليها..خش ايده فمخباه يدور كلينكس حاطنه من قبل فيه...كان يايبنه مع الفراخ والبيبسي...وطلع وحده..ومد ايده لها...
حمدان: اندوج...لا تفحمين عاد فطيم...ههههههههههههههههههههههههههاي..
دزت ايده بالكلينكس اللي فيها ...
فطيم: ويا ويهك...ماتشوف شاروخ بيموت جدام بيت حبيبته..!!... مسكين والله...
حمدان: طالع والله مصدقه...!!!.
كملت فطيم مطالع وهي كل شوي تمش دموعها....ومسك حمدان تيلفونه واتصل بناصر عشان ايي...
وبعد ماخلص الفلم تمن البنات يالسات وهن مب مصدقات ان الفلم خلص...الود ودهن يعيدن العرض من اول ويديد.... صح الفلم قصته محزنه بالاخير بس واايد استانسن عليه...وحمدان ما نششهن يتريا الناس كلهم يظهرون من القاعه..واخر شي ظهروا هم..وكان ناصر يتريا برااا...جدام السيايير.
نورة: مشكوووووووووووووووووور ياحمدان على هالسيرة الممتعة ..وناصر بعد على طولة البال ولو انك خونت فينا وطلعت...
ناصر: عيل تبيني اتحمل هالفلم الطويل..
حصه: فاتك الصراحه رهيب..
حمدان: وعرب صاحوا بعد....
ناصر: لا والله....؟؟ ههههههههه
تحركت فطيم وهي فمكانها بشكل يبين انها انقهرت... وحمدان مكيف عليها ويظحك...ركبوا السيايير وساروا كل حد فدربه...المهم انهن خذن حقهن وسارن السينما...وكانت سيره ولا اروع....تمن يتكلمن عن السيره والفلم طول اليوم...
يوم ردوا المغرب للبيت...ام خالد كانت موجوده....
ام خالد: يالهياتات.... وين تحوطن هااا...؟؟
ناصر: وديتهن امشيهن شوي امايه...
ام خالد: انزين مايخالف لكن ماخبرن حد ولا استاذنن...
ناصر: تراهن وياي حق شو الاذن بعد...
ام خالد: المهم...حصه تعالي ابغيج...
نورة: نحن بنسير فوق نكمل ترتيب حجرة فطوم اليديده...
ام خالد: برايكن....
يلس ناصر وحصه وبينهم ام خالد...
ام خالد: بنتي حصه... صارلج يومين تفكرين واليوم الثالث...وتاخرنا عالعرب....ما وصلتي لراي بعدج...
قفطت حصه ونزلت عيونها للارض..
حصه: بلى امايه...

----------


## Taka

ام خالد: خبريني يابنتي بنرد عالعرب فضيييحه...
حصه: ..................... اللي تشوفونه...
ام خالد: شقايل يعني...
ناصر: يعني على بركة الله يا امايه....
ام خالد: ابا اسمعها من عندها عشان ماتقول فرضنا عليها راينا...
ابتسمت حصه بخجل..
حصه: ....موافقة يامايه...
مدت ايدها العيوز وهي تبتسم بفرح...وخذت حصه بحضنها..
ام خالد: فديييييييييييييتج يابنتي...مبروك الغاليه..الله بيوفقج ان شاء الله وبيسعدج..
ابتسم ناصر عالمشهد...
حصه: آمين...
نشت حصه وركبت فوق بدلت ثيابها وعقبها طلعت لقوم نورة وفطيم تساعدهن...
ناصر سال امه اذا بترد عليهم الحين...والعيوز رفضت وقالت انها بتخبر الشايب اول وبتبشره وهو اللي بيرد على اخوه بالخبر...
البنات وهن في وسط الترتيبات....
حصه: اقولكن....بخبركن شي..
وقفن البنات شغلهن وتمن يطالعن حصه بفضول....
حصه كانت قافطه بس اذا ماقالت لهن بيحتشرن...
حصه:..وافقت على خليفه...
ارتفعت صرخات الفرح وكل وحده فرت اللي في ايدها وين صوب حصه يبوسنها ويباركلها...كان فرحانات فعلا عشانها...لانهن حاسات انها بتتوفق هالمره...

نفس الليله بس بوقفت متاخر اكثر...الساعه 12..خليفه راجع من برا وهو مزاجة متعكر...ويحس ان الدنيا مسكره بويهه.... وطبعا بسبب تاخير قوم عمه بالرد....شو المعنى يعني..؟؟ في المستشفى تقولي موافقه وتاخذ لها اربع ايام بالتفكير..؟؟؟ طبعا هو ماكان يدري انهم ماخبروها الا بالثلاثاء..بينما هو خاطب بالاثنين..... وكل مايمر يوم عليه تزيد حالته انفعال...اكيد رافضه الفكره..اكيد تراجعت....والا ليش هالتاخير هذا...؟؟...بس والله ان رفضت ياراويها شغل الله كيف...دخل حجرته وهو يرقع بالباب وراه..اللي خلا ام سلطان تنتبه...وعرفت ان هذا خليفه لانه حمدان ياي من وقت...نشت من رقادها ولبست شيلتها البيظا وركبت فوق لخليفه.. وفتحت عليه الباب حصلته يالس عالشبريه وراسه بين ايديه في وضع انسان يائس من هالدنيا وغاسل ايده منها... رفع راسه واطالعها باستغراب انها واعية الحين..عقد حياته..
خليفه: هلا امايه..
يت ام سلطان وقعدت عداله..
ام سلطان: شو بلاك ابويه..؟؟
خليفه: مااااااشي بس راسي يعورني...انتي ليش واعيه لين الحين..؟؟
ابتسمت ام سلطان..
ام سلطان: راسك يعورك والا تحاتي رد قوم عمك...؟؟
خليفه: ترا هذا اللي يابلي ويع الراس امايه... ماردوا عليكم..؟؟
ام سلطان: بلى....
اعتدل خليفه فقعدته...وملامح ويهه كلها تغيرت...وتحمس...
خليفه: بشري...!!
ابتسمت ام سلطان...
ام سلطان: ليش حد يروم يرد ولدي انا...؟؟؟؟..
مارام خليفه يصدق... ماستوعب....مايستوعب غير كلمه وحده...
خليفه: امايه شو يعني..؟؟
ام سلطان: ردي علينا بالموافقه ياولدي...مبروك...
شقت البسمه طريجها لويه خليفه...حس بسعاده لا توصف...الصداع طاااار...والحين يحس كانه شارب خمر من خفة راسه...مستانس وفرحان...من قده...خلاص جدام الاهل وكل الناس ..حصه صارت لي...امل كنت اتريا احققه شهوووووووور....وتحقق..ياااااااااااااااااااالل ه ياحلاوة هاللحظة.... ماقدر يتحمل وتقرب من امه وحظنها بقوووو من وناسته... والعيوز تظحك...
ام سلطان: ههههههههههههه فديتك ياولدي... ربي يوفقك ويسعدك وياها..
خليفه: بموووت امايه بموووت من الوناسه مب قادر.... مب قادر اصدق...
ام سلطان: اسم الله عليك ياولدي ابعد هالطاري عنك... عمرك طويل ان شاء الله..
ابتعد خليفه عن امه وهو شاق حلجه...
خليفه: وعمرج ان شاء الله يامايا...بتشوفين عيالي جريب ان شاء الله..
ام سلطان: آآآآآآآآآآآآمين الله يسمع منك....باقي اخوك المصرقع حمدان ..ابا ادورله حرمه سنعه..
خليفه: خليه يعقل اول عقب يصير خير...احين بيخبلبج...بعدين ماخلص دراسته بعده..
ام سلطان: مب الحينه..عقب بدورله... برايك ولدي انا بس بغيت ابشرك..وثاني وديه لا ترقع ببيبان البيت نص الليل...
ابتسم خليفه باسف..
خليفه: سمحيلي كنت مظيج...
ام سلطان: ماتنلام...يالله ابويه تصبح علىخير..
طلعت العيوز عن خليفه وسكرت الباب وراها..بينما خليفه انسدح عالشبريه وعقد يديه ورا راسه وهو مستاااااااااااانس حده... ماجذبت علي....ماجذبت يوم قالت انها موافقه...بس اكيد انها خذت وقتها بالتفكير...وترددت يمكن...ماتنلام..لانها مرت بهالشي من قبل وتخاف تكرره...لكن ان شاء الله اني بعيش مع حصه حياتي باحلى مايكون....الحمد لله يارب...قام يتسبح وبعدها صلى سجدتين شكر لربه ورقد وهو مرتاح... لانه ماكان يرقد عدل في الايام الاخيره..

الجمعة وفي ماليزيا....عبدالله وعنود كانوا يتمشون في الشوارع...يوقفون على بعض المحلات...ويتحوطون...
عنود: عبادي..
عبدالله: نعم...
عنود: كم باقي عن العيد..؟؟؟
عبدالله: اسبوع ويومين تقريبا...
عنود: هممممممممم بنعيد هني..؟؟؟
عبدالله: هذا المتفق عليه...
عنود: عبدالله... خلنا نقضي الاسبوع الياي في حواطه بشكل مكثف..وبعدها نرجع الامارات عشان نعيد عندهم...
عبدالله: افااااااا...زهقتي ونحن ماكملنا اسبوع..؟؟
عنود: لا والله لا زهقت ولا شي بالعكسسس...بس السالفه ان نحن بروحنا هني...ومب حلو العيد الا ويا الاهل...مابنحس انه عيد...
عبدالله: يعني تبينا نتم اسبوع ونرد..؟؟
عنود: انته شو رايك..؟؟
عبدالله: همممممممممممم...عادي...بنرد وبنكمل حواطه هناك...
عنود: يعني موافق..؟؟
عبدالله: واروم اقولج لا..؟؟
عنود: فديتك والله ياعبادي...
عبدالله: لا تصدقين عمرج وايد...تراني اروم اقولج لا...
عنود: ههههههههههههههههههههه انزين ادري انك مب تحت شوووري يالس...
كملوا حواطتهم في ظحك وسوالف...وبدوا من الحين يخططون للاسبوع الياي عشان يشوفون اغلب المناطق اللي كانوا مخططين لزيارتها من اول...ماتم لهم غير اسبوع والمفروض يكثفون النشاطات...

خليفه من الخاطر الحين قام يستحي يسير بيت عمه...احين اذا سار هناك بيقولون هيييييييي ياي عشان حصه..!!... احسن له يمتنع الحين لين ما ايي عبدالله ويصير خير....بس ثلاث اسابيع لين ما ايي عبدالله ماشوف فيهم حصه..؟؟؟ صراحه وقت طويل....وطويل وايد بعد...لازم يحصل عذر عشان يروح... وكان من الخاطر يحسد حمدان اللي متى مادقت فراسه يروح لهم ويقعد معاهن بعد ولا عليه من حد....ليش انا مب مثله..؟؟؟ ماقدر اسوي اللي يسويه...هو غير عني... يمكن لانه اصغر عنهن عشان جي ياخذ راحته... هممممم يالله..بصبر وبشوف..

السبت يا بو سلطان مع سلطان وخليفه وحمدان لبيت حمد الكتبي عشان يتفقون على باقي التفاصيل ...وتاخذ الخطبة طابع الرسمية... وكان توه الوقت المغرب... حمدان ماقعد معاهم وسار داخل يغلس على حصه شوي.. وطبعا فاطمه كانت قاعده معاهم ....فجاه رن تيلفون حمدان طلعه من مخباه واطالع الرقم باستغراب وهو معقد حياته..
حمدان: آلوووو...!!
المتصل: .......................
حمدان: آآلووووووووو..؟!!
المتصل: ....................

----------


## Taka

سكر حمدان التليفون واطالع الرقم مره ثانيه...رد اتصل عليه واستغرب يوم حصل الرقم مقطوع...كيف مقطوع..؟!..توهم مستخدمين هالرقم عشان يدقوون...
فاطمه كانت اطالعه بفضول....قلبها نغزها....
حصه: شو بلاك.؟؟
حمدان: مادري...محد رد علي ويوم اتصلت حصلت الرقم مقطوع..!!!..
فطوم: ممكن اشوفه.؟؟؟
حمدان: ليش؟؟
فطوم: مجرد احساس....
مد ايده حمدان بالتيلفون لويه فطيم وهو حايس بوزه بابتسامه صغيره...حصه وفطيم تقربن من التيلفون يطالعن الرقم... .. فطيم تراجعت بعد ماتاكد احساسها وهي تحس بحريجه فصدرها....وحصه قالت بفضول..
حصه: حمدانووه..؟؟؟ منو عندك فجامعتنا..؟؟؟؟
رفع حمدان حواجبه.....
حمدان: فجامعتكن؟...عندي نورة وفطيم...منو عندي بعد..
حصة: فطيم هذيه يالسه...ونورة عليها امتحان احين مب متفيجه اظني تتصلبك واصلا مابتسوي هالحركه فيك...
حمدان: شدراني عاد انا...
رن التيلفون مره ثانيه...ونفس الرقم.رفع حمدان نظره لهن ورد عالتيلفون...
حمدان: آآآآآآآآلوووو....
المتصل:.............
حمدان: وبعدين يعني....رمسي جان فخاطرج رمسه...
سمع شهقة عل الطرف الثاني من الخط....مما اكد شكوكه فعلا بان المتصل بنت...
حمدان: هي دريت انج بنت ...لا تشاهقين رمسي خلصيني...منو انتي وشو تبين.؟؟؟...
تشجعت المتصله وحاولت تتكلم... وكانت مريم...اخت راشد..يايبة رقم حمدان من تيلفون اخوها..
مريم: آآ.... انا...وحده ..و ابا اسالك سؤال صريح...
عقد حمدان حياته...سامع هالصوت من قبل...بس وين....؟؟..لا مب صوت نورة مستحيل صوت نورة مختلف...هذا الصوت فيه بحة...سامعنه من قبل انا متاكد...
حمدان: ومنو انتي اصلا وباي حق تساليني هالسؤال الصريح..؟؟
مريم: انا وحده تعزك وايد...
انصدم حمدان...عرف هالصوت...وانعفس ويهه...ياربي هالبنت مصررره تسويلي مشاكل ويا اخوها..؟؟؟ نش عن الكرسي وطلع براا للبلكونه.... هالحركه خلت فطيم تطلع ينوونها...اكيد عرف البنت....والا عيبه صوتها..وحب يتعرف عليها ويشوف شو عندها....اصلا هذا حمدان لعااااب...والله اني مينونه يوم اني حبيته جي....وتمت تطحن وتحر وتبرد وهي يالسه مكانها... حست بالخيانه.. يخونها وهو يالس عندها ...مايحاول يغبي بعد...آآخ يالقهر...

في البلكون رجع حمدان يكلمها وهو متغيظ....
حمدان: سالي سؤالج....
مريم: ابا اعرف..اذا فيه وحده بحياتك او لا...؟؟
حمدان: وايدات فحياتي....
مريم: اقصد...وحده تحبها...
حمدان: موجوده الحمد لله....
تاخر الرد من عند مريم...احسن..خلها تنصدم وتتادب...مالها حق تشوه سمعتها وخصوصا سمعة اخوها حتى لو كانت معاي...الله يستر بس...
مريم: تقرب لك؟؟
حمدان: لا...
مريم:عيل؟
حمدان: اعتقد مالج خص...منو انتي؟؟
مريم: قلت لك...وحده تعزك...
حمدان: همممممم...شوفي ياخت راشد....عيب اللي تسووييينه... انا اقدر لج مشاعرج لكن انا ما احس بشي صووبج ولا اعرفج ولا شي... بس ذاكرتي قوية وتذكرت صوتج...وانا ماجذبت عليج...فعلا فيه وحده فحياتي احبها وابغيها على سنة الله ورسوله ...ياريت تودرين هاللعب هذا.. وتصونين اهلج واخوانج ممكن؟؟..
مريم:............
حمدان: الله يوفقج فحياتج ومع السلامه....
سكر التيلفون بويهها ومسح الرقم الاخير...هاللي كان ناقصني انا بعد...ماحصلت تتصل الا يوم فطيم يالسه..؟؟ احين شو بتفكر هالثانيه فيني..؟؟..لو رديت ادخل بيسوون لي تحقيق.. وانا مافيني عالاسئله لاني ماعرف اجذب...خلني اروح عند قوم بويه ابرك...
نزل الدري الامامي وراح للميلس....
بعد عشر دقايق اتصلت نورة على تيلفون البيت عشان يطرشون لها الدريول..لانها خلصت امتحانها... ويوم وصل الدريول كانت العيوز راكبه بعد...
نورة: اهلييييين امايه... من وين يايه؟؟
ام خالد: ييايه من الخيااااط... يبت لكن ثيابكن مال العيد....
نورة: هذيلا الجلاليب اللي مفصلتنهن انتي على ذوقج هااا..
ام خالد: هي نعم...شسويتي بامتحانج؟
نورة: الحمد لله زييييييين....

اول ماوصلت نورة للبيت ماقعدت معاهن ركبت على طول غرفتها..بدلت ثايبها وصلت العشا وفتحت الكمبيوتر..ارسلت رساله لسعيد..
" عيوني سعيد..
شحالك؟؟ ان شاء الله بخير وعافيه...
ادريبك زعلان عليه صارلي كم يوم مارسلت....بس انا عندي خبر اليوم لك فلللللللللته..

تذكر الشي اللي قلت لك اترياه يصير بس ماخبرتك عنه..؟؟

صااااااااااااار...
تعرف عاد شو الخبر..؟؟

خليفه ولد عمي خطب حصه...والرياييل حاليا في الميلس يتفقون على باقي التفاصيل...
انا وايد مستانسه...شو رايك نسوي عرسنا وعرسهم رباعه..؟؟؟
ههههههههاي..
اتريا رسالتك
وانته دير بالك على نفسك..
باي باي"

مر الاسبوع هذا سريع.... عند الكل... نورة وفطيم كانن مشغولات بالدراسه...حصه مشغوله بالتفكير... خليفه شاغل نفسه عشان مايفكر وايد في حصه وبشوووقه لها... عبدالله وعنود شاغلين نفسهم بعد بالحواطه والوناسه.. حمدان كان مرتبك... فطيم تصرفاتها غريبه صوبه.... اكيد ماخذه بخاطرها بسبب سالفة التيلفون...احين كيف اشرحلها هذي بعد..بدون ماقول ان هذي اخت ربيعي..؟؟ شو اسوي..؟؟؟ مايهون عليه زعلها....
يوم الخميس كانوا قوم عبدالله في المطار..يسلمون على بو محمود اللي مستحملنهم طول اسبوعين...ويشكرونه على صبره عليهم...ركبوا الطياره وهم مستانسين انهم بيردون البلاد...صدق ان العيد مب شي يوم تكون بعيد عن هلك...
---------------------------------

----------


## Taka

الجزء السادس والخمسون

الجمعة كان بيت حمد كله معزوم عالغدا فبيت العم محمد..بمناسبه الخطبه طبعا...يعني بشكل عائلي بحت...ومن بعد صلاة الجمعة ساروا كلهم هناك..فطيم ماكانت تبغي تسير بس عشان خواطر بنات عمتها راحت...ماكانت تبغي تشوف حمدان..ولا تحتك فيه...يكفي اللي صار منه..خلاص قررت انها تنسى هالخبل الصايع...صدق مينونه يوم فكرت فيه بجديه...!!...نورة كانت مب عارفه شو الموضوع وشو اللي صار فغيابها.. مع انها سالت فطيم لكن ماردت عليها...حصه كانت ملاحظة التغيير اللي على فطيم وانها عصبت وانقهرت..لكن بما انها حصه...مابغت تدخل بالموضوع...
وصلوا بيت العم والرياييل طلعوا يستقبلون بو خالد وعياله...وام سلطان بعد طلعت تقرب بام خالد وحريمها وبناتها... حصه ونوره اول شي سارن يسلمن على عمهن محمد طبعا مع ميره حرمة خالد..بما انه ابوها..... خليفه تم مييييييييييييييييت محله يوم شاف حصه تقربت...صح كانت متغشيه بس المهم شافها... حتى يوم سلمن سلام جماعي عليه وعلى خوانه ماعرف يرد عليها...من متى ماشفتها..اوووووووووووف...اسميني متووووووووووله....بس اذا بينعقد لساني كل مره اتوله فيها ابرك لي ما اتوله ممررررررررره عيل...دخلن الحريم داخل البيت والرياييل للميلس...
في نفس الوقت اللي طلعوا قوم حمد من بيتهم سايرين صوب بيت محمد... وصلوا قوم عبدالله بتكسي الغزال يايييين من مطار دبي... اونهم بيسوون مفاجأه.. بس المفاجأه كانت لهم يوم وصلوا البيت ودخلوا ماحصلوا حد فيه... وقعدوا يظاحكون عالسالفه.... بس كان فيهم فضول فظيع يبون يعرفون وين ساروا هالجماعه كلهم..؟؟؟.. ان شاء الله مناسبه حلوه مب محزنه....دخلوا قسمهم وريحوا شوي...
في بيت محمد..البنات كانن مستغربات القعده بدون عنووود... صح باقي الحريم سوالف وظحك بس عنود غير..بس كملن القعده بدون تذمر مع باقي الحريم...وخلص الغدا.. وصار وقت الرجعة للبيت احين...
يوم رجعوا البيت... وكل حد سار غرفته يرتاح شوي.. بعد الغدا الدسم هذا... مرت حصه اللي غرفتها اقرب شي لقسم عبدالله اليديد..وشافت الباب مفتوح.. انقهرت من اهمال البشكاره.. وراحت عشان تسكر الباب..بس يوم تقربت شافت شنطتين كبار محطوطات في صالة القسم عدال الباب... وشهقت يوم فتحت الباب حصلت الغرف مسكره...مسود الويه ياعبووود.. مسوي مفاجاه اونه...انخش هو وحرمته ورقدوا اكييييييييييييد... بروح ابشر اماااااااااايه... سكرت الباب وبدلت ثيابها في الغرفه وطلعت تخبر امها..بس هذي الثانيه رقدت ..ماصدقت توصل عشان ترقد شكلها ...بعدين بو خالد داخل واستحت تدخل عليهم...خلتهم وسارت عند نورة تخبرها بالخبر..
فيصل اللي يشتغل بالجمارك..شاف عبدالله في المطار بالصدفه... وعرف انه رد البلاد..بالتالي خبر عليا وعليا خبرت سعيد.... اللي قرر يروح العين يسلم عليهم كلهم لانه اصلا اشتاق لنوره...ويبا عذر عشان يسير هناك ..وشي ثاني انه يبا يودي حق فطوم مصروووفها...لانها مايت البيت هالاسبوع...
العصر نشوا المعاريس وسلموا على كل الاهل.. وطبعا قعدوا معاهم يخبرونهم عن كل شي صار وياهم في ماليزيا... وشي اكيد ان خبر وصولهم انتشر حتى عند خليفه وحمدان..اللي ماصدقوا يحصلون سبب عشان يسيرون بيت عمهم حمد... وسعيد اللي اصلا من الساعه خمس العصر طالع من الشارجه ياي للعين... المهم انه بعد المغرب تقريبا كلهم وصلوا لبيت حمد...خليفه وعبدالله كانوا في الميلس..وحمدان من بعد ماسلم على عبدالله وقعد معاه شوي راح للبيت... ظروري يكلمها هالطويله..مايصير اتم فاهمتنه غلط جي....
سعيد اللي وصل توه وقف سيارته ورا سياره حمدان... يعني من صوب البيت.اللي بيطلع وبيشوف الحوش مابيشوف سياره سعيد لانه سيارة حمدان مغطية عليها... راح سعيد الميلس يشوف منو فيه موجود...
في هاللحظات.. فطوم من سمعت صوت حمدان شردت غرفتها...دخل حمدان الصاله وسلم على اخته عنود والبنات...ماقعد عندهن وايد ..لانه كان متوتر ومب على طبيعته... طلع لبرا الصاله وزقر نورة..
نورة: خير حمدان..؟؟
حمدان: الخير بويهج...نوروه...انا بسير البلكونه..زقريلي فطيم..
نورة: نعمممم..؟؟؟؟؟
تململ حمدان بوقفته وبان عليه الضيج...
حمدان: نوروه فطيم زعلانه مني لسبب هي فاهمتنه غلط..ابا اشرح لها الموضوع بليز...ترومين تيبينها البلكونه بدون ماتدري اني طالبنها...لاانها مابطيع تي...
فكرت نورة بالموضوع... وبسبب تهورها وافقت..طلع حمدان للبلكونه ويلس عالكرسي...بعد شوي يت فاطمه وهي اطالع ويه نوره عدالها بفضول مستغرب...
فطوم: انزين ووصلنا البلكونه وبعدين..؟؟؟
وقف حمدان يوم شافها وصلت...وفطيم انصدمت وفجت ثمها... دزتها نورة دزة خفيفه..
نورة: ايا كان الموضوع بينكم.... حلّــوووه رجاءا لان شكلكم يلوع بالجبد جي....
خلتهم نوره ودخلت عند البنات... وفطوم فكرت تدخل مره ثانيه بس بعد كان فيها فضول تبا تعرف شو يبا حمدان بشكله المتوتر اللي ناااااااااااااادرمايظهربه.. قالت وهي تتصنع اللا مبالاة...
فطوم: نعم ..؟!!
رفع حمدان ايده بتوتر ونزل راسه وهو يحك بصبعه حاجب واحد..بارتباك...
حمدان: آآآ....فطوم انتي...معصبه علي من شي..؟؟
فطوم: وليش اعصب..ومنو اكون انا عشان اعصب...ليش انته سويت شي..؟؟؟
ماحب حمدان هالطريقه بالكلام....
حمدان: لا تكلمييني جي...
فطوم: كيف تباني اكلمك..؟؟
حمدان: مثل قبل...
فطوم: قبل كيف..؟؟
تافف حمدان..
حمدان: باهتمام ..عالاقل....
فطوم: اهاااا..ذاك اول..يوم كنت احس انك جدير بالاهتمام...
ابتسم حمدان بالم وهو منصدم من كلامها....
حمدان: افاااا....يعني احين مب جدير بالاهتمام...؟!!!..
سكتت فطيم وهي اطالع الارض....
حمدان: فطيم..انتي فاهمه شي غلط..انتي زعلانه بسبب البنت اللي كلمتها..انا مابغيت اخبرج عنها لان الله يستر على عباده فليش نحن مانستر عليهم بعد..؟؟... لكن بما انج على موقفج بخبرج..البنت ذيج هي اخت ربيعي...وانا ماعرفها ولا شي..مادري من وين يابت رقمي...تبا تسالني اذا كانت فيه وحده فحياتي.. قتلها موجوده واباها على سنه الله ورسوله وكنت اقصدج انتي... وسكرت بويهها بعد...والله على ما اقول شهيد اذا كنتي مب مصدقه... لا تخلين امور تافهه تاثر على رايج فيني...انا صدق اطفربج واغايظج لكن صدقيني افكر فيج بجدية وعمري مابلعب بمشاعر وحده اعتبرها من الاهل...
تمت فطيم اطالع فويه حمدان ..متاثره بكلامه ومشاعرها متناقضه....معصبه لانه كلم بنت جدامها..بس ماتشك بصدق كلامه في الحقيقه....حمدان مايجذب...اصلا مايعرف يجذب وهو غالبا صريح بمشاعره...فرحانه باللي قاله بانه يفكر فيها بجدية...اخيرا قررت تسامحه....البنت اللي متصله مب العكس عشان هي تعصب... واكيد انه طلع بسبب انه عرف انها اخت ربيعه وخاف يفضح اي شي جدامهن... مسكين حمدان..ليش حكمت عليه بسرعه جي...؟؟...
ابتسمت له
فطيم: حصل خير...
حمدان: يعني مصدقتني...
فطيم: انته تقول الصدق..؟؟
حمدان: هي وقسم بالله.....
فطيم: خلاص عيل مصدقتنك....
ابتسم حمدان....
حمدان: ..... اقولها..؟؟ شكلها وقتها مناسب احين...
ظحكت فطيم...تدري انه يقصد كلمه " احبج"...
فطيم: هههههههههههه لا لا تقولها...
تساند حمدان عالايدار اللي عداله....وهو يطالع ويهها بتسليه.. لاهي عن كل شي..مايشوف حواليه الا فطيم...
حمدان: مب على كيفج.....فطيم....اطالعيني...
اول ما رفعت نظرها له..
حمدان: احبج...
شهقت فطيم...ماواحت تستمتع بسماعها هالكلمه.. غطت ثمها بايدها وهي اطالع ورا كتف حمدان.... عقد حمدان حياته وصد وراه.... وتلاقا مع عيون سعيد اللي اطلع شرااااار...
انصدم حمدان...واستوعب الموقف في ثانيه.....
حمدان: سعيد..!!!!!!!...
لو النظرة تذبح.... جان حمدان وفطيم ثنيناتهم مدفونين حاليا.... سعيد فعلا كان وده يذبحهم..بس عقب مايشرشحهم.... كيف فطيم وبعد كل التوصيات والثقه والدفاع عنها ولصالحها عند الوالد..تخون هالثقه.... وكيف حمدان ربيعي يطعني فعرضي...؟!!!...
ثبت سعيد نظرته على فطيم ... نظرة احتقار وغضب.... فطيم حست انها بتموت لا محاله...دخلت داخل البيت وهي تناهي كانها راكظة ميل.. وركبت فوق على طول لغرفتها وسكرت على عمرها الباب وهي تصيح من الخوف والاحباط والندم....
سعيد كان شاد ايدينه على جنبه...يحاول يمنعهن قد مايقدر انهن مايمتدن لويه حمدان ويكسرن خشمه.... مع انه خاااااااطره يسوي هالشي في هاللحظه....
حمدان كان متوتر حده...مب عارف كيف يشرح الموضوع..
حمدان: سعيد...الموضوع مب مثل ما انته تفكر....
قال سعيد بصوت واطي وهادي...وخطير..
سعيد: صار بينكم موضوع ينرمس فيه بعد ياحمدان..؟!!!..
حمدان: سعيد...امانه لا تفكر غلط.... نحن ماسوينا شي نندم عليه ولا غلطنا...عمري ماغلطت فحقها انا...
سعيد: كل شي اتصوره ياحمدان.....الا انك انته ربيعي تطعني فعرضي... صح الغلط راكبنها هي لكن يركبك انته بعد....هذي اختي....تعرف شو يعني اختي..؟؟؟
حمدان: اعرف بس سعيد اللي صار غصبن عنا ...
سعيد: انته اصلا ماتعرف الحشمه اشوووو....
نورة استغربت التاخير بين حمدان وفطيم وطلعت تشوف شو الموضوع....وشافت سعيد..وانصدمت..ماقالها انه بيي..بس لاحظت الوضع متوتر بينه وبين حمدان ..شكلهم يتنازعوون.....وشهقت..خيييييييبه جان ماشاف فطيم وياه....طلعت برا ..
نورة: سعيييد..هلااا... شو بلاكم...؟
لبسها سعيد وهو مثبت نظرة على ويه حمدان...
حمدان: سعيد بلاك.... انته بنفسك مريت بهالشي من قبل...انا احبها...ماغلطت عليها ..واباها على سنه الله ورسوووله مب العب عليها....

----------


## Taka

اظيج سعيد بزياااده ومسك حمدان من كندورته ...وحمدان متحمل بس عشان سعيد يخفف ظيجته على فطيم... عصبيته شي متوقع...زين منه انه ماسك نفسه للحين وما مد ايده عليه..
سعيد: لا تيبها على لسانك..تسمع.... لا تيب طاريها علسااانك ترا ماشي بيمنعني اني اذبحك احين حمدان...
بس حمدان ماكان خايف على نفسه ...كان خايف على فطيم...
نورة: سعيييييييييييييد بلاك شو صااااااااار.. لا تسوي جي دخييييلك...
حمدان: هذي نوره واقفه... كم مره قلت لها وبينت لها انك تحبها...كم مره تلاقيتوا بالدس. من قبل ماتخطبها...
شد سعيد ايده على حمدان...
سعيد: لا تقارن مسود الويه.....نوره بنت عمتي وانا خطبتها.... اختي انا ماتقرب لك شي....ومالك اي حق عليها...كيف تجرأ انته تسوي هالشي فيني هااااااااااا...كيف..؟؟ عنبو مافكرت باعراض الناس...لكن الشرهه مب عليك الشرهه عليها هي ملعونة الصير...
نزل ايده عن حمدان وتقرب من نوره كانه بيظربها...
سعيد: حجرتها فوق..؟؟
قالت نورة بارتباك..
نورة:...هــ ... هــي...
مشى سعيد وكان بيدخل البيت لولا ان حمدان مسكه من ايده وسحبه براا مره ثانيه ودقبه عالايدار وهو ماسكنه...
حمدان: سعيـــــــــــــــــد..... لا تمد ايدك عليها....ياويلك...اذا في خاطرك ظرب جدامك انا بس فطيم لا تمد ايدك عليها....
دزه سعيد بعيد عنه...
سعيد: ابتعد عن هالموضوع ....احسن لك..ابتعد عنه نهائيا...لسلامتك الشخصية والا ترا ما بمسك عمري عنك عقب صدقني... بس حشمة اهلك ساكت عنك للحين...
دخل البيت وركب فوق بسرعه وشكله مب ناوي الا عالشر... تخبل حمدان... فطيم بتنظرب اليوم...مسك نورة من ايدها بقو...
حمدان: سيريله هالخبل... لا تخلينه يمد ايده عليها نوره دخيلج... ركظي...
نورة كانت بروحها في حاله.... تحس انها هي سبب هذا كله.... هي بعد شو...هي السبب...مب هي اللي شجعت فطيم من البدايه انها تظهر لحمدان..وشجعت مشاعرهم لبعض....غبية...ملكة الغباء بعد... ركظت ورا سعيد اللي وصل غرفة عبدالله السابقه ودق الباب...
فطيم فزت من داخل...هذا سعيد..ياويلي...هذا سعيد....شو اسوي ؟؟؟...بيظربني والله بيظربني...بس اذا تاخرت بيكسر الباب عليه..وبيسويلنا فظايح...ياويلي... بس شو اسوي..مافي مفر..خبز خبزتيه يافطيم كليه...نشت وهي ترتجف من فوق لتحت...وفتحت القف في الباب اللي اول ما انفتح دزه سعيد بقو... اول ماشافها كانت نوره وراه...تحاول قد ماتقدر تمنع اي شي يصير...بس ماكانت بسرعه ايد سعيد اللي ارتفعت فوق ولمت ويه فطيم بطرااااااااااااااااااااق طيرها للشبرية....
نورة: سعيييييييييييد لااااااااااااااااااااااا......
ركظت نورة وحظنت فطيم الي تصيح من الالم النفسي اكثر منه من الالم الجسدي... قالت نورة بعصبية..
نورة: ماله داعي الظرب سعيد.... الظرب مايحل اي شي..
سعيد طول الوقت من وصل مب شايف نوره ولا يسمع هي شو تقول.... ماكان يشوف غير حمدان وفطيم...شكل فطيم الخجول والفرحان...ووقفه حمدان المايله وكلمه احبج....ويزيد البركان اللي في داخله حرااره...
سعيد: هذا...عشان تعرفين تحشمين اهلج وتحفظين سمعتهم وسمتعج في غيابهم مسودة الويه....
نورة: سعييييييد انته فاهم الموضوع غلط....
سعيد: كيف..؟؟؟ كيف تسوين فيني جذي...؟؟؟ انا متوسطلج عند ابويه وسايم ويهي عليه وعاطنج الثقه عشان تين هني تدرسين والا تسويلي قصه حب ويا حمدانووووووووه....هاااااااااااااااااه..؟؟؟؟
قالت فطيم وهي تشاهق ومن ورا دموعها...
فطيم: الموضوع مب جذي سعيد....عمره ماقال هالكلمه الا توه بس...
سعيد: جـــــــــــــــــــــب...انتي اصلا كيف اطلعين جدامه كييييييييييف..؟؟؟ ماعليج من نورة وحصه هذيلا بنات عمه ومتربيات معاه لكن انتي....فطيم انتي باي حق تظهرين له وتاخذين وتعطين معاه....؟؟؟...
نورة: سعيد...انا السبب..انا اللي اقنعتها....
سعيد: شوووووووووووووووووووه...؟؟؟ انتي..؟؟
نورة: هي انا اللي اقنعتها تطلع جدام حمدان..عشان هي تعيش مثل ما نحن عايشين وترتاح مب كل ما ايينا حمدان ربعت تنخش... لانه حمدان مايروم يودر بيتنا فترات طويله متعود يطب علينا جي فجاه....
سعيد: هذا مب عذر....عنده الميلس...ويوم يبغي يدش بيتصل اول لو طلبتن منه ...
نورة: هي بس لين متى... هو بيحس انه منبووذ وفطيم بتحس انها ثقيله بوجودها... اذا طلعت جدامه حالها حالنا بيتم الوضع مثل ماهو مريح للطرفين... سعيد لا تفهم الموضوع غلط بليز...والله ماصار بينهم شي غلط يشوه سمعة اي واحد فيهم....لا تكبر المساله....
سعيد: نقدر نحل هالاشكال.... سمعيني يافطوم... من باجر...تشوفين الاجراءات اللازمه عشان تحولين وضعج من بنات العين لبنات السكن... وتسكنين في السكن.... لين ما تتخرجين....
رفعن نورة وفطيم روسهم مستغربات...
فطيم: السكن..؟؟
سعيد: هي نعم.... تحولين السكن...
نورة: بس سعيد...
سعيد: لا بس ولا شي...انا احس اني ماعرف اي وحده فيكن ومب قادر اثق فيكن الصراحه...ماتوقعت انكن تسون هالشي من وراي....تعرفن انه غلط ومع ذلك سويتنه...
فطوم: شو بنقول حق قوم بويه...
سعيد: زايغه هااا..... اقولهم الصدق وادبج..؟؟؟.... بس ماعليه يافطيم انا بتساهل معاج هالمره... بنقولهم انج ما ارتحتي ..نورة اخر كورس لها وبتعرس وحصه بعد بتعرس ومايصير اتمين اروحج في البيت بلالزمه... تروحين السكن تسمعين..؟
نزلت فطوم راسها بانكسار.. وهي تشاهق بعبراتها.. شو بتقوله يعني..؟؟ مالها اي خيار ثاني..
نورة: السكن مب مناسب لبنت مثل فطوم ياسعيد... خلها عندنا ..
سعيد: وجودها فبيتكم وحواليها حمدان بيخربها اكثر يانوره...
نورة: بس هو يحبها وناوي يخطبها الا حتى انه ماخلص دراسته عشان جي مارمس للحين..
سعيد: انا ما اثق الا باللي اشوفه بعيني واسمعه باذني... يوم بيي يخطبها حمدان...لكل حادث حديث...اما حاليا..فطوم تحول السكن وهذا كلام نهائي والا تراني يافطوم بمنعج عن الدراسه وشوفي اذا حد يقدر يعارضني في البيت.....
فطيم: لا ..دخيلك خلني اكمل....بروح السكن بس خلوني اكمل دراستي...
سكت سعيد وهو عينه على اخته....يحبها صح...اكثر من خواته الباقيات..وعشان جي الجرح اقوى.... عمره ماتوقع هالحركه منها ...كيف غسلووا مخها بهالطريقه عن تربيتها اللي هي متعودة عليها الله اعلم.... اما نورة...فحسابها عسير.. بخصوص فطيم..صح هو معصب حاليا بشكل يفوق التصور... لكن منظر فطيم بدموعها وعلامات التحطيم على ويهها... وشكل الكف الحمر اللي معلم على غزها الابيض...كله عورله قلبه....حس انه بيلين...بس المفروض مايلين.. خش ايده فمخباه وطلع بووكه ومنه مصروف فطيم وفرة عالشبرية...صد وراه وطلع من الغرفه ونزل تحت..بينما فطيم كملت صياحها فحظن نورة اللي تلعن نفسها كل لحظة ..كله من تحت راسي انا....
حمدان كان مب في حاله....خايف موووت على فطيم... وده يركب يشوف بنفسه شو صاير فوق لكن يدري ان بهالطريقه يزيد النار حطب... بالتالي قعد في البلكونه يتريا سعيد لين ماينزل... وتزامن نزل سعيد مع وصول عبدالله وخليفه من الميلس للبيت..وتلاقوا كلهم عند المدخل.سعيد حاول يطلع ملامحها طبيعية بس كان يبين ان شكله معتفس..
عبدالله: هاااااااا بو عسكور وين بها..؟؟
سعيد: برد البيت والله وراي دوام...
عبدالله: عنبوو تعشا عندنا...
سعيد: تسلم والله بس ماشتهي عشا..انا ياي الا اسلم عليك واشوف علومكم...
حمدان تم واقف مب ياسر يرمس بسبب وجود خليفه وعبدالله... ونفس الشي سعيد...
عبدالله: سلمت على العيوز..؟؟؟
سعيد: آآآ...كانت تصلي..يالله شي فخواطركم..
عبدالله + خليفه: سلاااامتك...
سعيد: الله يسلمكم...فمان الله...
مر سعيد عنهم مسرع وسار سيارته..حمدان قرر يخلي سعيد لين مايهدا..مستحيل يتفاهم معاه الحين...
عبدالله: شو بلاه ؟؟ معتفس ويهه....
ابتسم خليفه..
خليفه: يمكن اظارب ويا نوره...
عبدالله: لالا ماظن...يالله ندخل..
حمدان: آآ برايكم انا متواعد ويا ربيعي وبسير... يالله باي..
خطف حمدان بعد مسرع وركب سيارته وطرق....
عبدالله: شوووووووو بلاه هذا بعد..؟؟؟
خليفه: يا هالثنينه فيهم شي...يا نحن الي سكرانين....
عبدالله: انا يجوز اني معرس وسكران ومستانس انته شو بعد..؟؟
خليفه: اناتوني خاطب ومستانس بعد...
عبدالله: اهاااااااااا..والا مستانس هااا... احين براويك كيف وناسه الخطبه...
ظحك خليفه عليه ودخلوا وين عنود وحصه كانن قاعدات في الصاله..سلموا وقعدوا..حصه كانت قافطه من شوفة خليفه... وكانت بتنش لولا ان عنود مسكت ايدها عشان تقعدها مكانها...
بعد مايلسوا..
عبدالله: وين امي؟؟؟
حصه: تصلي..
عبدالله: وابويه.؟؟
حصه: سار بوظبي تراه وبيبات هناك....شو نسيت...؟
عبدالله: اهاااااااااا صح...حصووه...قومي يالله طلعي برا الصاله...والا ماتشوفين ولد عمج متفيزر..؟؟؟
بطلت حصه عيونها وحسن بانواااااااااااع الاحراج....شلت عمرها وطلعت....عنود وخليفه عصبووا...
عنود: حليلها جان خليتها قاعده...؟؟؟
عبدالله: جب انتي.... اخوج كان يحاسب علينا بالدقيقه وماتبيني انتقم يعني..؟؟ خليه يذوووق شوي...
عنود: ههههههههههههههه هيييي عشان جي عيل برايه..
خليفه: يالخاينه انتي....حرام عليك ياخي جاني مصبر عمري على رجعتك من السفر وماييت الا يوم انته يييت... ثرك جي بتسوي فيني ؟؟
وعبدالله: واككككككككككككككثر بعد.... تعيش وتشوف وتنقهر ان شاء الله هههههههههههههه...
عنود: ههههههههه حرام عليك شو هالدعوى على اخويه... لا ان شاء الله يعيش ويشوف ويستانس مب ينقهر...
خليفه: خليه عند هو امبونه متحلفلي من الاول...
عبدالله: خليه ينقهر اول عقب يستانس.... انا مب خبيث كليا... وين نوروه عيل..؟؟
عنود: اظني مع فاطمه فوق...
عبدالله: هييي...
دخلت العيوز في هاللحظة ورحبت بخليفه وقعدت معاهم تسولف وياهم...
حصه ركبت فوق وهي تبتسم على منظر خليفه ونظرته... فرحان...واضح انه فرحان بها..... دورت نوره بس ماحصلتها...دخلت حجرة فطيم وانصدمت... فطيم تصيح وشكلها منفعله ونورة تهديها...
حصه: شو مستوي..؟؟؟؟
فطيم ماقدرت تتكلم.... تولت نورة هالمهمه..وهي كلها ذنب..
نورة: سعيد شاف حمدان مع فطيم....وسعيد سمع حمدان يوم يقول لفطيم احبج...تصوري انتي الباقي...
حطت حصه ايدها على صدرها من الصدمه...وتقربت وشافت ويه فطيم وخدها المحمر والمنتفخ... واطالعت نوره بنظرة..
حصه: لا تقولين...؟!!....
كانت تقصد انها مب مصدقه ان سعيد مد ايده علىاخته.... جاوبتها نوره بان هزرت راسها بالايجاب بكل اسسسسف.... منقهره بان سعيد حبيب روحها انفعالي لهالدرجه.....وصل لدرجه انه يمد ايده على اخته.. معقوول...!!.. .اووففف وايد عصبي هالانسان كل الامور بصريخ عنده.... ومن يحط فباله فكره خلاص تثبت في راسه ولا يشلها.... الله يهديك ياسعيد...
قعدت حصه معاهم تحاول تهدي فطيم المنهاااره من هالموقف.... وحاولن البنات يتكتمن عالموضوع ومايخبرن عنود...لانه اذا خبرن عنود يخافنهاتخبر عبدالله وبالتالي تستويلهم سالفه لا لها اول ولا اخر...
بعد ماهدت فطيم نامت وهي ماتعشت حتى...خلنها البنات وطلعن... سعيد في الدرب كانت ايده تون عليه...تعوره.. متندم من الخاطر انه مد ايده على فطيم...بس شو يسوي...انقهر...كان لازم يفج ظيجته... صدقها نورة الظرب مايحل اي مشكله...لكن هذي اروحها يبالها طراقين مب واحد...باي حق تقعد توس وس في بال اختي مثل الشيطان وتشجعها انها تطلع جدام حمدان..؟؟!!! باي حق.... عشان ترتاح اكثر..؟؟؟ ترتاح يوم تخون اهلها وثقتهم فيها..؟؟؟....افا يانوره.... وحمداااان...؟؟؟ حمدان اللي صار في فتره بسيطه اعز ربعي.... يسوي فيني جذي...؟؟.. ياربي من وين بلقاها....من ربيعي ..والا من اختي...والا من حبيبتي...مسودة الويه هذي بعد ..مدخله عمرها في الموضوع مادري ليش...لو ماقالت ان هي اللي مقنعه فطيم كان احسن...الا زادت عليه ...بدال الجرحين صاروا ثلاثه.....

----------


## Taka

حمدان كان شبه منهار.. يسوق سيارته بانفعاااال وتهور.. فعلا ماكان يشوف الدرب... كل اللي يشوفه ويه سعيد.. وويه فطيم المصدوم... والباقي خيالات عن سعيد وفطيم في الغرفه..الله يستر شو صار بينهم... حس انه بيمووت من القهر... بس صبر نفسه بامل ..انه بيروح الشارجه قريب..في العيد تحديدا ..بيسلم على سعيد وبيستسمح منه وبيفهمه كل السالفه ...وان شاء الله بيتفهم...مستحيل مايفهمه لانه بنفسه مار بهالامور من قبل.... من زود ما باله كان مشغول...وباله شاااااااارد عن سواقته.... خالف قوانين السواقه.. وماوقف بالاشاره لاانه ما انتبه..بالتالي يت سياره مطيره حاولت توقف بريك لكن كان الوقت فات...دعمت في السياره من جهة حمدان..وكان الحادث...


الساعه عشر في المستشفى..يلس حمدان على شبريه الفحص وهو محتشر..
حمدان: انا بخيييييير.... ماشي الا ايدي تعورني بس...
الممرضة: ازا بتريد استاز هدي بالك شوي..خلي الدكتور يشوف حالتك...
حمدان: حالتي مافيها شي انا بخير....
الدكتور: ايدك اليسار مكسووره...وعندك رضوض بالكتف وجروح بالوجه.... ماتحس بدوخه..
حمدان: لا والله ماشي دوخه....
الدكتور: ماشاء الله اللي ساعدك بنيتك القويه...انا بستدعي دكتور العظام مشان يجبر لك ايدك..والممرضه بتهتم بالبائي....
حمدان: شو حاله الريال اللي دعمني..؟؟
الدكتور: الضربي ايجت في راسوو...بسيطه ان شاء الله مافيه شي خطير...رضوض مافي شي كتير..مع ذلك هوييي في قسم الاشعة هلأ ... بس من التشخيص الاولي هو بخير..
طلع الدكتور عنه وتمت الممرضه تعالج الجروح وتعقمها .. ويا دكتور العظام والتجبير عشان يجبر ايد حمدان المكسووره...وكان فعلا يتالم لكن المه الداخلي اقوى.... فطيم..شو صار ياترى بفطيم..؟؟؟ مسكينه ..بلشت البنت وهي مالها خص بهالاموور كلها....
بعد ماخلصوا من تجبير ايده طلع حمدان للشرطه اللي كانت واقفه برا عشان تحقق معاه.... وقالهم انه هو الغلطان...وانه مر بظرف مب زين خلى تفكيره يغيب شوي وتسبب بهالحادث...وسار اطمن بنفسه على الريال الثاني وطلع بخير ومافيه شي.. وخلص الاجراءات اللازمه في مركز الشرطه ورجع للبيت...وحمد ربه انه امه ماشافته ..سار حجرته على طول وبعد ظراااااااااااااااااااابه قدر يعق كندورته بسبب ايده المجبسه... عق بعمره عالشبريه وحاول يرقد... بس ماقدر طبعا بسبب التفكير...

يوم رجع خليفه البيت...لاحظ غياب سيارة حمدان... معقوله.. الساعه الحين 12 وينه..؟؟ مسك تيلفونه قبل مايدش البيت واتصل به...
حمدان: آآلووووووو...
خليفه: وين انته..؟؟
حمدان: في حجرتي حاليا...
خليفه: سيارتك وين..؟؟؟
حمدان: هممممممممممممم يادقيق الملاحظة انته....لازم ادقق في كل شي...تعال حجرتي بخبرك...
خليفه: اووكي...
سكر خليفه عن حمدان ودخل البيت وركب فوق..فتح الباب ودخل حجرة حمدان...وانصدم يوم شافه بايده المجبسه وويهه المشمخ....
خليفه: شو صار..؟؟
من كم ساعه مخلنا مافيه شي ... متى صار له هذا كله..؟؟
خليفه: مظارب ويا حد اشووو..؟؟؟
حمدان: حادث بسيط سلمنا منه كلنا انا وراعي السياره الثانيه....
يا خليفه وقعد عداله يطالع ويهه..ويدقق على كل جرح.. وكل رضه...
خليفه: حادث..؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟...
حمدان: هي...انا كنت سرحان وما انتبهت للاشاره.. انا السبب في الحادث...
خليفه: يالثووووور....
حمدان: كــــــــــثـــــر منها....
مد ايده خليفه ومسك ايد حمدان المجبسه....
خليفه: شو غير هذا..؟؟
حمدان: ماشي بس ايدي مكسوره واللي تشوفه على ويهي...لا غير...قلت لك بسيط ماشي خطير....

تم خليفه يتامل باخوه..السالفه فيها ان.... حمدان طول عمره سواقته فنانه... احين بيسرح بدون سبب وبيسوي لعمره حادث زييييييييييين ان الله سلمه منه..؟؟؟؟؟
خليفه: الحمد لله عالسلامه...
حمدان: الله يسلمك...عاد باذيك احين توصلني كل مكان....هههههههه...
خليفه: ياريال زين ان الله سلمك والله..... وليش سرحت جي ..؟؟ مب عوايدك..
مال حمدان براسه على جنب ...
حمدان: همممم... كان شي..شاغل بالي ....وقعدت افكر فيه زياده عن اللزوم...
خليفه: وشو هو هالشي..
حمدان: بخبرك عقب عنه...
خليفه: عقب يعني never.....
حمدان: ههههههههه u can say that….....
هز خليفه راسه ونش..
خليفه: برايك عيل ارقد احين.. بتسير باجر دوامك.؟؟
حمدان: هي بسير...
خليفه: طبه يوم انته جي تعبان..
حمدان: انا مب تعبان ومب طاب دوامي..عندي محاظرات مهمه....
خليفه: على راحتك...تصبح علىخير..
حمدان: وانته من هله...
سكر خليفه الليت والباب وراه وخلا حمدان يرقد...ولو انه الرقاد بعيد عن عين حمدان...كان يعد اللحظات والدقايق والساعات عشان يلتقي بنورة ويستفسر منها عن اللي صار فوق... الظاهر انه مايقدر يشوف فطيم بعد اللي صار اليوم....
-----------------------------------

----------


## Taka

الجزء السابع والخمسين

وصل سعيد البيت حوالي الساعه تسع ونص ..كان متنرفز حده..بس متلوم اكثر لانه ظرب اخته هالظربه الشينه...عمره مامد ايده ولا فكر يمد ايده على وحده منهن...وحمدان...!!..ياترى انا غلطان بربعتي لواحد مثله..؟!!.. والله اني مب مصدق اللي صار للحين...كيف يسوون فيني جي...ونوره...نووره اقرب انسان لي... تعرف اني اعارض هالشي ومايرضيني تقوم تشجع اختي على شي غلط..؟؟؟؟ معقوووووله..؟؟ ..آآآخ...
حط سعيد ايده على ويهه وفركه شوي عشان يصحصح.. طلع السويج من السياره وطلع..قفل سيارته ودخل البيت.. في الصاله حصل امه وعليا وفيصل يالسين ..كان بيتخطاهم وبيسير غرفته سيده... بس زقروه...
ام فيصل: يييت ابوويه...تعال انزين وين ساير...؟!
وقف سعيد ويا صوبهم بتكاسل ...
سعيد: السلام عليكم...
الكل: وعليكم السلام..
ام فيصل: وين اختك مايبتها..؟؟؟
ارتفعت الحراره فصدر سعيد مره ثانيه....
سعيد: ليش اييبها ..؟؟
ام فيصل: وابوي العيد ورا باجر ولديه جان يبتها....
سعيد: انزين عليها دوام باجر...
عليا: يوم واحد ماعليها بتغيب...احين منو بييبها..
سعيد: انا سرت اليوم...مافيني اسير باجر بعد...فيصل بيسير اييبها..
فيصل: لالا عين خير....مب انته اللي متكفل فيها..؟؟؟ بسيراتها وييياااتها..؟؟..انته سر هاتها بعدين انا باجر مشغول ماروم...
تم سعيد يطالعهم يائس...انا وغبائي اللي ما تريييت شوي ترتب اغراضها ويبتها وياي...احين لازم سيره مره ثانيه...
سعيد: يصير خير باجر...
ام فيصل: شحالهم بيت عمتك..؟؟
تنهد سعيد بتعب..وقال وهو ينش من مكانه...
سعيد: كلهم بخير.....يشقحون...
ام فيصل: ماتبانا نحط لك عشا ابويه..؟!!..
سعيد: ماشتهي امايه بسير ارقد...تصبحون على خير..
الكل: وانته من اهل الخير...
ركب سعيد الدري وراح حجرته...
فيصل: شوفيه ولدج مب طبيعي..؟؟
ام فيصل: مادريبه والله ياولديه...احيده بخير ومستانس يوم ساير...
عليا: يمكن تعبان بس...الخط يتعب..

فوق في الغرفه..دخل سعيد الحمام وتسبح وعقب ماطلع انسدح عشبريته.... التفكير بالموضوع يايبله صداع... شو الحل...؟ شو الحل شو اسوي..؟؟؟ كيف ابعد اختي عن الغلط..؟؟؟ مايصير اتم في بيت عموه مايصير...من وراي بتسوي امور وايده ولا عليها مني.... والسكن من جهة ثانيه مايمدحووونه....... امنعها عن الدراسه؟ .. لالا حرام.... ليش ماقولها انا تحول من جامعة الامارات للتقنية... والا جامعة الشارجه..ظرووري يعني جامعة الامارات..؟؟؟؟؟ ... برايها تتحمل..اذا جامعة الامارات تسكن في السكن..مافي غيره...بيت عموه مستحيل....حمدان ماينقطع عنهم هناك..دوم عندهم...
قعد على الشبريه من بعد التسديحه وهو ظايج...متلوم من الطراق اللي عطاه فطيم... هي بروحها يابسه والهوا يطيرها...كيف ذاك الطراق اللي حطيت فيه من القوه مايعلم به الا الله....!!!..زين ما انكسر فجها البنت...بس تستاهل...شحقه تغلط هالغلطه.... معقووله عمووه بعد غافله عن طلعات فطوم جدام حمدان..؟؟؟ اكيد شافتها ودرت بس سكتت لانها ماتباتحرجها وهي فبيتها....!!..والا عموه مابتسكت...
مسك تيلفونه واتصل على تيلفون فطيم...يدري انه المفروض مايتصل .. عشان ما يبين انه متلوم...بس يبا يطمن...ماتهون عليه...وبعد بيخبرها عشان تجهز لباجر...طول التيلفون وهو يرن...سكر سعيد...اكيد ماتبا ترد عليه... رد يتصل مره ثانيه...وهالمره ردت...بس مش فطوم...
نورة: مرحباا...
سعيد:................ اهلين...
مالت نورة وهي في غرفة فطيم..يالسه عدالها عالشبريه.. حطت كيس الثلج على غزها الوارم... المسكينه باجر عليها امتحان سعي مضطره تروح الجامعه ماتروم تغيب بسبب غز وارم...تظايقت فطيم من البروده بس بعدين هدت..
نورة: وصلت بالسلامه..؟؟!!..
سعيد مب عارف شو يقول...زعلان عليها...لانها ادخلت بموضوع حرج مثل هذا... في نفس الوقت....هذي نوره..!!.... يحس بالتناقض...
سعيد: هي الحمد لله.... وين فطيم.؟
نورة: هذي راقده...اوعيها لك.؟؟
سعيد:...............لا.... شو حالها؟؟!!..
نورة: شو حالها بعد ياسعيد..؟!!!.. منهاره والله....
سعيد:...........................
نورة: سعيد ليش ظربتها جي..؟؟ ماحيدك تمد ايدك...
سعيد: محد قالها تخون الثقه اوكي....حتى انتي خنتي الثقه...
ارتبكت نوره... ماتعرف كيف بتحل وبتشرح مشكلتها هذي مع سعيد...
نورة: نحن احين مب فيني انا...
سعيد: غلطانه...نحن فيج انتي وفي فطيم وحمدان....كلكم والله خنتوا الثقه..ماتوقعت هالشي منكم الصراحه...
حست نورة انها بتصيح...حاولت تتلهى بكيس الثلج وهي تثبته على ويه فطيم...
نورة: سعيد .. عبدالله والا واحد من اخواني.. لو يدري اني طلعت معاك البحر وقلنا كل اللي قلناه ذاك اليوم..بيدفني انا وانت...
سعيد: لا تقارنين.... الوضع مختلف...
نورة: امبلى بقارن... لانه الوضع هو نفسه..بس انته دريت عن اختك ومارضيت عليها وهذا شي طبيعي لكن خلك متفهم شوي... حمدان من شاف فطيم انصعق بها... يحبها من الخاطر... والله مرت مواقف وايده وانا الشاهده عليها انه يخاف عليها اكثر من نفسه...وانا ادري انه يتريا يخلص دراسته ويشتغل عسب يخطب.. السالفه عنده مافيها لعب... مثل ما انته مفكر...
سعيد: لو كان يحشم حد ولد عمج هذا جان ياااني انا ربيعه وقالي جي جي السالفه ..خاطري في اختك واباها على سنه الله ورسوله.. جان ماقلت شي ..بالعكس بحس بجديته بالموضوع...مب يمسكها ويقولها احبج... هذا مب اسلوب.... ومافيه حشمه لحد...
نورة: سعيــــــد.... من متى حمدان يتصرف ويفكر مثلكم.؟؟؟...تدري انته انه حمدان غير..مايحط حواجز...ومنقود وغيره...يتصرف بطبيعته معظم الوقت...تلقاه مافكر بهالشي زين...
سعيد: ياكثر ما ادافعين عنه....!!!!!!!...
نورة: لاني ادري انك ظلمتهم... انا اكثر وحده اعرف شو مبينهم... على فكره مب مثلنا....هالثنينه من يتلاقون تغايظون ويظاربون..ديج وديايه... والمرات اللي لمح لها انه خاطره فيها ينعدن عالاصاابع... والا معظم الوقت يطفربها مب مثل ما انته متصور..
سعيد: لا والله..؟؟ واضح تراه من اخر مره كانوا رباعه....!!!...
نورة: اليوم السالفه بينهم كانت غير.. فطيم ماسكه شي على حمدان وفاهمتنه غلط وحمدان ماتحمل وحب يوضح الموقف...ويشرح لها سوء الفهم...وطبيت انته عليهم...
سعيد: وغلطان انا يوم طبيت عليهم لاه.؟؟ كان المفروض اخليلهم الجوو ...يقولون اللي فخواطرهم..
نورة: سعيد..والله انا مالووومك...هذي اختك وماترضى عليها... انا متظيجه لانك بس مديت ايدك عليها...مسكينه والله اني حاطه الثلج على غزها الحين لانه وارم..وباجر عليها امتحان سعي وماتروم تغيب...
اطالع سعيد الارض باحراج...وهو متلوم من الخاطر على هالحركه...بس ماجنها تستاهل..؟؟؟ تستاهل... محد قالها انا ياما وصيتها بالحشمه ... تقوم تسوي جي من وراي..؟؟...
سعيد: كنت معصب ولا حسيت بعمري....
ابتسمت نورة بتعاطف مع سعيد... تدري انه حنون وماتهوون عليه فطيم والدليل انه متصل الحين يطمن عليها.. بس مشكلته عصبي...يتصرف قبل ما يفكر....
نورة: عيل الله يعيني انا على الطراقات يوم بنعرس....
سكت سعيد... مايتخيل نفسه يعطي نورة طراقات.. احين عاد بيمسكوونه هالطراق وصمه عاااار عليه...
سعيد: وانتي ويا ويهج كيف تدخلين بموضوع مثل هذا...كيف تقنعين اختي تطلع جدام حمدانووه... ؟؟ امبونها زينه شحقه تخربينها..؟؟
نورة: اهااا احين يا دوري..؟؟
سعيد: هي نعم...وحسابج عسير...
نورة: انا شرحت لك ليش اقنعتها... قبل ما ارمسها بالموضوع كان حمدان يدخل البيت ودايما تصادفه مواقف محرجه مع فطيم...وكان كل مايشوفها يطفربها بشكل...وتيني مسكينه تشتكي.. قتلها انتي بروحج لساااان...عطيه من الحاااااااامي... وماعليج منه اعتبريه مثل اخوج مثلنا كلنا..نحن متعودين على غلاسه حمدان حتى ما نزعل عليه لو قال لنا شي يزعل... بس هي بتم متلعوزه منه..فاحسلها تتعود عليه..شوي شوي تاقلمت مع الوضع...وصار وجوده شي عادي بالنسبه لها...
سعيد: شي عادي يانوره..؟؟؟
نورة: اوكي... مب شي عادي.. بس انته تعرف حمدان.. وتعرف انه يغسل مخ اي حد..واي شخص ينعجب فيه بسهووله...
حس سعيد بالغيره..
سعيد: جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــب..... مسودة الويه....
نورة: لا والله انا بيظا...
سعيد: نوروه جب...
ظحكت نورة..
نورة: شوفيك سعيد..؟؟
سعيد: والله اني مظيج منج....
نورة: ليش عااااده...؟؟؟
سعيد: انا مطرش اختي لكم اماااااانه..تقومين تخربينها..؟!!!..
نورة:..... اوكي انا آسفه... سعيد...غير رايك بخصوص السكن..اوعدك اني ماا اخلي لهم فرصه يتلاقون هني..
سعيد: لا...
نورة: سعيد دخيلك...
سعيد: قتلج لا....قوليلها..سعيد يقولج... يا اما ..تحول التقنية او جامعة الشارجه... يا انها تتحمل وتسكن في السكن....كيفها...
نورة: مافي امل يعني تغير رايك..؟؟؟ حرام عليك...السكن عاد الله يعلم عند منو اطيح من البنات..؟!!!.
سعيد: مابغير راي...وماعليها شر...كل البنات يسكنن في السكنات واختها من قبلها وماياهن شي... اللي حافظه نفسها من الغلط مابتخترب... لكنها عندكم خذت راحتها بزياده...
نورة: ........................................
سعيد: وقوليلها بعد.. اني باجر بمر اشلها الشارجه عسب خلاص العيد ورا باجر...خليها اجهز عمرها لاني بمرها المغرب ....
نورة: ان شاء الله...
سكت سعيد وهو يدري بنوره زعلت...بس هو معصب وزعلان اكثر وخلهم يتادبون شوي..
سعيد: يالله برايج..
نورة: اوكي..
سعيد: فمان الله..
نورة: الله وياك سعيد...
سكر سعيد قبل مايزل لسانه ويبدا يراضيها....خلها تزعل...محد قالها تدخل....
سكرت نورة التيلفون وحطته مكانه عالطاوله... خوزت كيس الثلج....مسكينه غزها كله محمر...مادري من الثلج والا من الطراق... بس الورم شكله قرب يخف...استمرت نوره تحط الثلج على خد فطوم لين ماتعبت وخلتها ترقد وطلعت عنها...

السبت الصبح...
نش حمدان من النوم...ويالله يالله تغسل وتلبس...الحمد لله ان اليسار اللي مكسوره مب اليمين..لو اليمين مابيعرف يسوي شي باليسار...كان متظايق من الخاطر بسبب الموقف الامساني...مب الحادث..اللي قبله...الحادث مايعنيله شي...مسكينه يافطوم...ياترا شو صار فيج..؟!!..
وقف عند مكتبه ورتب كتبه ودفتر الملاحظات..زين انه لاب توبه في اللوكر...مافيه يشله...حط سفرته على جتفه وشل كتبه وتيلفونه واغراضه الثانيه وطلع وسار غرفة خليفه...وعقب عباله بايد وحده..دق الباب.. بطل خليفه الباب ...

----------


## Taka

خليفه: هااااااااا..؟؟ شو اصبحت..؟
دخل حمدان الغرفه وفر كتبه عالطاوله اللي عدال شبرية خليفه..
حمدان: الحمد لله ...
خليفه: زين انك جاهز..مافيني اتاخر..
كان خليفه جاهز تقريبا ...
حمدان: مب جاهز...تعال سفرني...
ابتسم خليفه وكسر خاطره اخوه...حتى التسفيره مايروم عليها....الله يعينه...
يلس حمدان عالشبريه ويا اخوه يسفره...وطفربه من كثر ما يتشرط..تسفيرة حمدان مختلفه وماايوزله اي شي... لين ماظبطت ما ارتاح...
خليفه: يالله نسير...
حمدان: الله يعيني على تحقيق امايه الحين...ماتدريبي..
خليفه: ههههههههههههههه...

في بيت حمد.. فطيم كانت اطالع عمرها في المنظرة متاسفه على شكلها...غزها شوي وارم..حشى مب طراق عطاني اياه سعيد... اول مره انصفع....
دخلت عليها نورة ..
نورة: صباح الخير....
صدت فطيم لنورة..
فطيم: صباح النور....عندج نقاب..؟؟؟
بطلت نورة عيونها..
نورة: ليش..؟؟
اشرت فطيم على ويهها بعصبية وقهر..
فطوم: ماقدر اروح الجامعه جي...الكل بيسالني...
نورة: انا ماعندي نقاب..حصه عندها لكنها بتلبسه بتروح الشغل الحين... اشوف...
تقربت نورة منها واطالعت ويهها عن قرب.
نورة: اخف عن امس بوااايد.. لا تبالغين.. قوليلهم رقدت عليه بس...
تمت فطيم مبرطمه...وخذت شنطتها وكتبها وطلعت وراها...وفعلا يوم نزلت تحت وسلمت على عمتها..سالتها هذي عن ويهها... وقالت لها فطيم انها رقدت عليه طول الليل...عشان جي وارم شوي بس عقب بيخوز..وبلعتها العيوووز...وصدقت..
في السياره..وبعد ما وصلوا حصه الشغل..
نورة: اقولج فطيم... سعيد امس اتصل...
التفتت فطيم خايفه لنورة...
فطوم: شو يبا..؟؟
نورة: صدق او لا تصدق...يطمن عليج..
نزلت فطيم نظرها لثبانها بحزن...
فطوم: انا ما لوم سعيد...كذا مره موصني.... بس انا سباله...خليت مشاعري تعميني عن الغلط والصح..
نورة: انا اقنعتج يافطيم..اذا بتلومين حد لوميني انا...
هزت فطيم راسها..
فطيم: ماكنت مجبووره اني اسمع كلامج... كله من تحت راسي انا... انا مب ياهل عشان حد يغسل مخي ويقنعني بشي ضد ارادتي...الاساس اني انا كنت ابا اطلع جدام حمدان واعتبر هالشي عادي وانتي عطيتيني الفرصه لا غير..
مدت نورة ايدها ومسكت ايد فطوم...
نورة: اللي صار صار....حاولت اقنع سعيد امس بانه يغير رايه بخصوص السكن..قالي واحد من اثنين.. يا انها تحول من الجامعه للتقنية او جامعة الشارجه..وترجعين البيت..يا انج تسكنين في السكن وتتحملين...
سكتت فطوم..
نورة: شو بتسوين..؟؟
التفتت فطيم على نورة..
فطيم: انتي شو رايج..؟؟؟ شوري علي.... ما احس نفسي بتاقلم مع بنات السكن...
نورة: بتحولين التقنية..؟؟ همممممم لا تنسين التحويل له شروط...لازم يكون معدلج فوق الاثنين.. ولازم تكونين مخلصه اساسي وانتي ماخلصتي بعدج...
فطيم: يعني..؟ مايصير احول.؟
نورة: تحويل الحين لا...جان بتسحبين اوراقج وبتقدمينهن في التقنية تبدين من اول ويديد يعني...يمكن...
هزت راسها فطيم...
فطيم: لالالالالا.... بكمل في الجامعه وبسكن في السكن...بتحمل.... ماشي بايدي غير هالشي...
نورة: الله يعينج...هي صح قال شي ثاني... بيخطف عليج اليوم بيشلج الشارجه يقول زهبي اغراضج..
هزت فطيم راسها بصمت...متظايقه من الوضع كله....واكثر شي بالموضوع..مظايقه لانها طاحت من عين اخوها... حمدان ريال ويقدر يطلع نفسه من السالفه بسرعه ويتاقلم.... بس انا بنت..وسمعتي اهم ما عندي... اذا اخوي ما بيحترمني كيف الناس بتحترمني عيل..؟؟؟؟...
وصلن الجامعه ونزلن وكل وحده راحت محاظراتها...

حصه في الشغل..راحت وقدمت استقالتها.. باعذار انها بتتزوج وريلها مايسمح لها بالشغل وغيره..وهو جزئيا صحيح.. وبعد ماخلصت امورها ورتبت اوراقها واستقالت...ارتاحت نفسيا...اتصلت بالدريول عشان يمر عليها ويشلها...وودعت بنات القسم اللي عندها وكل الي تعرفت عليهم... ورجعت البيت...

حمدان كان طول الوقت مبتلش...وايد محصل صعوبه في الحركه بسبب ايده المكسوره...الشباب ماقصروا ساعدوه وايد...اخر الدوام اتصل على خليفه علشان يمر عليه...وهذا اصلا كان مخلص دوامه وطالع..مر على حمدان وشله وياه...وروحوا البيت...
حمدان طبعا مااسار الشركه... كفايه عليه دوام الكلية... وامه اصلا من شافته زين ما اغمى عليها...هالعيوز تسوي من كل شي ماساة..حالها حال العيايز كلهن...بعد صلاة العصر مسك حمدان تيلفونه واتصل بالريال اللي مدام وياه... لانه ماخذ امس رقمه عشان يصلح له سيارته بما انه هو الغلطان في الحادث.. وغيره من هالامور الروتينيه وبعد عشان يطمن عليه.. الريال اسمه سهيل ومن ليوا اساسا.. وعمره 26 سنه... وشكله ولد حلال وطيب... رمس وياه حمدان واطمن عليه اذا شي يعوره والريال طلع بخير ومافيه الا العافيه... واستسمح منه حمدان مره ثانيه وعزمه بعد عالعشا بس ذاك رفض لانه رد ليوا وقال مره ثانيه ان شاء الله...واتفق على باقي التفاصيل بخصوص السياره... سهيل ماكان يبغي حمدان يتكفل باي شي بس حمدان رفض واصررر عليه ... وبعد ماسكر عنه حمدان..رجع اتصل ببيت عمه....
حصه: آآلوو...
حمدان: السلام عليكم...شحالج حصيص..؟؟
حصه: وعليكم السلام هلا ....بخير شحالج انتي..؟؟
حمدان: شو شحالج انتي ويا هالراس...؟؟
حصه: هههههههه هي والله كلهم قاعدين...امي وابويه وعبدالله وحرمته...
حمدان: هههههههههه اهااااااا فهمت... وين نوروه؟؟..
حصه: في الجامعه..هي وفطيم بعدهن مارجعن...
حمدان: ابا ارمس نورة ظرووري...
حصه: بخصوص امس تقصدين..؟؟
حمدان:.................تدرين انتي بالموضوع...؟؟؟
حصه: هيي دريييت...
حمدان: .. منو غيرج يدري..؟؟
حصه: محد...
حمدان: اهااااا انزين ..خلي نورة تتصلبي لانها هي تروم تخبرني بالتفاصيل لانها كانت موجوده...انزين..
حصه: ان شاء الله..
حمدان: ولا تخبرين حد حصيص..
حصه: ان شاء الله...
حمدان: يالله مع السلامه..
سكر حمدان ونسى حتى يخبر حصه عن الحادث اللي صارله..من كثرما هوو لابسنه ومب مهتم به...مايعتبره صار...
دخل خليفه على حمدان وقال..
خليفه: اقول...عبود بيمر عليه بعد شوي..بنسير السوق نشتري نعلان وغتر وجي...وانا ابا اييب كناديرري...بتي ويانا..؟؟
حمدان: هي بسير...ماشريت لي شي انا لين الحين..
خليفه: يالله عيل بدل هالبجامه وانزل...
طلع خليفه عنه ونزل..وحمدان بدل ثيابه وشل اغراضه وسفرته الي حطها على جتفه ونزل بعد وارتز جدام اخوه عشان يسفره مره ثانيه...والعيوز اطالعه وكاسر خاطرها وكل شوي تتفداه...

----------


## Taka

عبدالله يوم وصل وسلم على الاهل..كان يايب عنوود معاه عشان تسلم على امها وابوها واخوانها وبتقعد لين في الليل عندهم... كان حمدان يالس في الصاله مع امه وخليفه وبو سلطان...يوم دخلوا قوم عبدالله وسلموا ..انتبهت عنود لايد اخوها..على طول ارتفعت ايدها لصدرها..
عنود: واااااي...اخويه حبيبي....شفيييييييييييك..؟؟
عبدالله انتبه بعد وعقد حياته...
عبدالله: سلامااااااااااااات حمدان شفيك.؟؟ امس ساير عنا مافيك شي...
حمدان: حادث بسيط لا غير... الله يسلمكم..
عبدالله: حادث كييييييييف..؟؟؟ ماحيدك ماتسوق عدل..!!! منو الغلطان..؟؟؟
حمدان: انا الغلطان.. والدعمة خفيفه والريال الثاني بخير وماياه شي ...سدوا السالفه خلونا نطلع...
وبعد السوالف طلعوا الشباب وخلوا عنود مع امها وابوها...

الساعه خمس رجعن البنات من الجامعه..تعبانات وحالتهن لله.. دخلن الصاله وسلمن على العيوز بما انه الشايب طلع العزبه...
ام خالد: ياويلي على هالغز اللي ماصح للحين...يابنتي حطيلج ثلج والا شي يمكن شي لدغج..
فطوم: لا عموه لا تحاتين انا دوم اييني جي...ويخوز..
يلست فطيم عدال حصه..ونورة سارت تصب لها ماي...
حصه: شو سويتي بامتحانج..
فطوم: زفت والله.... سمحولي انا بسير اجهز اغراضي سعيد بيي يشلني بعد المغرب....
ركبت فطيم لغرفتها ونورة وحصه يتبادلن نظرات فهم...
نورة: قدمتي استقالتج..؟؟
حصه: هي..افتكيت..
ام خالد: والله يابنتي انه اخيرلج البيت..بروحج عثرتي عمرج من البدايه...
حصه: ساعدني الشغل امايه في البدايه بس احين الظروف تغيرت ومابغيه...
نورة: والله افتكيتي منه... بسير ابدل ثيابي انا...
المغرب وصل سعيد...وتاخر وايد لين مانزل من سيارته..نورة كانت تراقبه من دااخل وتوايق من الدريشه...تعرف بشو يفكر...اكيد قاعد يعدل مزاجه عشان امي ماتحس بشي...بيتظاهر بالبرود احين...ان شاء الله بس مايطب حمدان هني وسعيد موجود... يوم نزل سعيد..تراجعت نورة عن الدريشه وسارت ويلست عدال امها...
نورة: امايه ترا سعيد ياي...
ام خالد: هيي فديته حياه الله..وانتي قومي يالله دشي داخل..
نورة: اجفي بالريال يعني صبري يوم بيسلم بسير...
ام خالد: همممممممممم واغمي عليج انا...ادريبها علومج مابتقصين عليه...
نورة: اكيد طالعه عليج عيل انتي كنتي تسوين هالحركات هاااااااا..؟!!
ام خالد: ييييييييه يابنت حمد اشوف طولتي لسانج...قطعيها الرمسه وقومي ذلفي داخل...
سعيد: هووووووووووووووووود..
خلاص وصل سعيد مافي مجال تطلع نورة..
ام خالد: اقــــــــــرب.. ابووويه...مرحبا مرحباااااااا...
دخل سعيد ويوم شاف نورة غض النظر...اعطيها طراق ياناس...قاهرتني...
سعيد: السسسلام عليكم...
نشت ام خالد ونورة... يا سعيد ووايه عمته...
ام خالد: وعليك السلام والرحمه...شحالك ابويه.؟؟
سعيد: بخير عموووه شحالج انتي...عساج طيبه..؟؟
ام خالد: بخير الغااالي شحالك انته وشحال هلك؟؟
سعيد: بخير وسهاااله الله يعافيج......احم.. (رفع عينه لنوره) ...شحالج نورة؟
ابتسمت نورة...ياحيه يوم ماطنشني...اوففففففف ياعصبيتك....
نورة: بخير سعيد شحالك انته؟
سعيد:.........بنعمه الحمد لله..
ام خالد: استريح بوووويه استريح....
يلس سعيد ويلست ام خالد..ويوم يلست نورة اطالعتها ام خالد بنظررررررره...وين تبا تقعد هاي بعد..؟!!.. مسكينه نورة ردت نشت وطلعت برااا وسارت فوق عند فاطمه.... شكله سعيد بعده زعلان عليها....زعلان عالعالم كلها..
دخلت على فكيم وشافتها يالسه عالشبريه وشنطتها عدالها..لابسه شيله سودا وعباتها في حظنها...شكلها يائس...
نورة: هاااااااا فطوم...جاهزة..
فطوم: هي...يا سعيد.؟؟
نورة: هي يالس تحت عند امي...
فطوم: بعده معصب..؟؟؟
نورة: شكله جي...بس اظن اهدا بوايد عن امس طبعا..
دخلت حصه في اللحظه... وشافت فطوم...
حصه: انتي ليش متلبسه؟؟
فطوم: سعيد تحت..بسير الشارجه باجر العيد ترا....عيدكم مبارك من احين ههههه...
نورة: ههههههه لا انا ما اعترف به هذا بتصلبج باجر...
ابتسمت فطوم بحزن...
نورة: لا تخافين فطوم...بتمر الامور اووكي... سعيد وايد وايد وايد يحبج اكثر عن خواته الباقيات... وماظني يسويبج اي شي مره ثانيه...
فطوم: انا مب زايغه من الظرب...لو يظربني من اليوم لين باجر ..ماعليه..هذا اخويه وحقه علي كبير... ودومه واقف وياي ويحاتيني..بس انا زعلانه لاني طحت من عينه..
حصه: لا تقولين جي..لا طحتي من عينه ولا شي...ان شاء الله بيتفهم الموضوع.. انا اعرف حمدان..مستحيل يتم ساكت عالسالفه...اكيد بيتصرف..
حطت فطيم راسها بين ايديها...وهي قربت تصيح مره ثانيه..
فطيم: مايهمني حمدان ...مايهمني.... الله يلعن الساعه اللي عرفت فيها حمدان... ماريد اعرف اي شي عنه.... خلاص...
نورة: حرام عليج فطووووم شو هالكلام...؟؟ .... حمدان يحبج.. وااااااايد بعد.......
فطوم: ماريده... ماريد احبه بعد...خلاص...فصل وانتهى...
حصه: وهو المسكين متصل اليوم يطمن عليج...يحاتيج من امس..
رفعت فطوم راسها وعيونها مليانه دموع...كان ويهها ملهوف...
فطوم: حمدان اتصل..؟؟؟ شو قال...؟
ابتسمت حصه..
حصه: توه مايهمج....
فطيم: قولي عاد حصه..
حصه: يبا يطمن عليج ويعرف شو صار...طلب مني اقول لنوره تتصل فيه عشان تخبره بالتفاصيل..
التفتت فطوم لنورة..
فطوم: لا تخبرينه انه سعيد ظربني...
نورة: الا بخبره...
فطوم: لا لا تخبرينه...نورة اخاف يسوي مشكله والا شي... وبعدين بيتم متلوم وايد...انا استاهل اللي ياني...
نورة: شو هالكلام السخيف...حمدان كان حاس انه سعيد بيظربج...وهدده بعد قبل مااييج سعيد...بس سعيد ما انتصح.. بعدين لازم يدري...وبخبره..
فطوم: حرام عليج..
حصه: خليه يعرف...يعني انتي تتحملين كل شي وهو ياخذها بارده مبرده..؟؟؟ خليه يدري احسن..
نورة: المهم انتي قومي نزلي الحين عند اخوج...لا يسويلنا سالفه بعد.. والشنطه بتنزلها الخدامه...
نشت فطوم ونزلت تحت..اما نورة وحصه سارت البلكونه وقعدن عشان سعيد في الصاله...
فطوم كانت ترتجف يوم دخلت الصاله..
فطوم: اسس...السلام عليكم...
اطالعها سعيد بنظرة لا مبالاه...ووقف..يوم وايهها...شاف غزها الوارم...ضغط شفايفه على بعض يكتم ظيجته...جذي اسوي باختي..؟؟؟ جذيه شوهت لها ويهها..؟؟...صدق اني ماستحي..حس بالذنب..عيون فطوم مبين عليها انها كانت تصيح... وفوق هذا مبين عليها انها خايفه منه...من عقب ماكانت متعوده تواجهه بجرأه ومرح..احين منزله عيونها للارض..
فطوم: ...... شحالك سعيد..؟
هز راسه وابتعد عنها...
سعيد: بخير..شحالج انتي؟
فطوم:....الحمد لله...
سعيد: شو سويتي بامتحانج اليوم..؟؟
كان يبين على سعيد اللوم...لكن هي تدري ان سعيد ماينلام...لكن هذا من طيبه قلبه بس كسرت خاطره....لانها ماتهون عليه... اذا قالت له انها زفتت بيتلوم اكثر...
فطوم: الحمد لله...
يلست فطيم عالكرسي..
سعيد: عمووه ترا في الدبه ثلاجه السمج... اليوم خطف ابويه ويابلكم سمج طازج...
ام خالد: يعلللللللللني ماخلى منه ياربي...مايقصر بو فيصل...
قعد سعيد يسولف ويا عمته شوي لين مانزلوا ثلاجة السمج وفرغوها وردوها للسياره..ونزلوا شنطه فطوم بعد وحطوها.. عقب قال لفطوم يالله.... حاولت وياه العيوز يتريا العشا بس ماطاع عشان الدرب...سلمت فطيم على عمتها..وطلعت مع سعيد...
برااا وعند المدخل صد سعيد ويوم شاف حصه وقف يسلم عليها..
سعيد: شحالج حصه...؟
حصه: هلا والله سعيد بخير..شحالك انته..؟؟
سعيد: الحمد لله....مبروك عالخطبه...
حصه: الله يبارك فحياتك..
سعيد: يالله سمحولنا نحن بنروح..
نورة: سعيد...هالله هالله بفطيم....
اطالعها سعيد بنظره....
سعيد: توصيني على اختي..؟؟؟... انا وصيتج عليها من قبل وشوفي شو صار...
نورة: يالله محد يطيح فلسانك هاليومين....بس اقولك يعني عن العوافه تراها ما تزداد...
نزلت فطيم راسها..وسعيد اطالع نورة بنظرة قهر... مصرره تدخل في الموضوع... لازم تسوي مشاكل بينا يعني...
سعيد: مع السلامه....
ماتريا ردها ونزل الدري وسار سيارته.. وفطوم ابتسمت بحزن حقهن واشرت بايدها "باي باي" ..كانها مختنقه وماتروم ترمس...ونزلت ورا اخوها وركبت وياه..وراحوا...

حصه: معصب عليج شكله...
نورة: الا مفوووول وزعلان... بس انا كاسره خاطري فطيم... سعيد شوي وبيرضى...
حصه: وايد واثقه...
نورة: لااني اعرفه عدل... عمر...مب سنه سنتين...
حصه: تراج مادقيتي لحمدان...
نورة: امي في الصاله وين تبيني ارمس..؟؟؟ بعدين صدق قومي نسير عندها يالسه اروحها...
سارن البنات عند امهن وقعدن عندها...
ومن بعد العشا قامن يرتبن الفواله مالت العيد ويساعدن امهن في كل شي....
في الدرب..سعيد كان لابس فطوم ومايكلمها....وفطوم تحس بثقل الصمت كل دقيقه يزيد...لين ماطفرت...
فطيم: سعيد...
سعيد:.................
فطيم: انته زعلان مني..؟؟؟
سعيد:......... خيبتي ظني...
فطيم بروحها ماتزداد شوي وبتصيح..
فطيم: انزين ..آسفه... والله مب قصدي مادري ليش سويت جي..
سعيد: كيف مب قصدج فطيم...احين مادري من كم شهر وانتي تسوين هالشي من وراي...
فطوم: انزين...مادري ماحسيت ساعتها اني اسوي شي غلط بس الحين حسيت...لا اتم زعلان علي...
سعيد: ................

----------


## Taka

فطوم: دخيلك...قسم بالله اكثر شي مظايقني في الموضوع انك مظيج علي ..والا...والا حمدان...ماعاد يهمني...
التفت لها سعيد بحده...نزلت فطيم عيونها عنه...وعرف انها تجذب... حمدان مازال يعني لها الشي الكبير بس تقول هالكلام عشان ترضيه...
سعيد: ماقدر اخليج فبيت عموه....شو قررتي.؟؟
فطوم: خلاص مابسير بيت عموه الا وياكم...وبسوي اللي تقول عليه بس بليز خلاص لا اتم زعلان علي...
كسرت خاطره...شكلها صدق متندمه...التفت لها...
سعيد: سوري بخصوص...الطراق... تعرفين اني مب من النوع اللي يمد ايده ..بس...
قاطعته فطيم..
فطوم: انا مالوومك...استاهل اللي ياني وزياده...
سعيد: همممم... شو بتقولين لقوم امايه عشان ويهج..؟؟
فطوم: بقولهم مثل ماقلت للباقين ..راقده عليه ...
سعيد: من اصبحتي لين الحين وماخاز هالورم...بيبلعوونها..؟؟
فطوم: الله كريم...بحط له ثلج..
ابتسم سعيد غصبن عنه...
فطوم: بلاك تظحك.؟؟..
سعيد: امس نورة بايته وحاطه الثلج على غزج..يوم اتصلت على تيلفونج هي ردت علي...
فطوم: فديتها وايد متلومه...
سعيد: هي بعد حماره....
فطوم: سعيد ماعليك من رمستها...انا محد بيروم يقنعني بشي مابغيه..انا اصلا كنت مستعده عشان جي سمعت رمستها...الغلط كله مني انا..لا تزعل منها...
سعيد: كل وحده منكن تعق الغلط على عمرها وادافع عن الثانيه....
فطوم: شو رايك تسامحنا انا وهي ظربه وتنسى اللي صار...
سعيد: صعب انسى وقفتج انتي وحمدان بهذيج الطريقه وكلامه لج فطيم...صعب..
سكتت فطيم مكتئبه... تدري ان الموضوع يباله فتره لين ماينساه سعيد...وزين منه انه يكلمها الحين...مابتضغط عليه اكثر من جذي...

الشباب تاخروا وايد بالسوق...بس اهم شي خلصوا واشتروا اللي يبغونه..ومن بعدها وصلهم عبدالله البيت وشل عنود معاه وردوا بيتهم....وكان الوقت متاخر فرقدوا على طول..

صباح العيد..عنود تلعوزت مع ريلها اللي مب طايع ينش.... منجلب على بطنه في رقده مريحه جدا.. وايده وحده مدليه على طرف الشبريه لين الارض..والايد الثانيه حاظنه مخده صغيره..وشكله حالف انه مايقوم...
عنود: ياربيييييييييييي....عبوووووووووووووووود....قو م ويا هالراس...الساعه 8 متى بتنش..؟؟؟
عبدالله:............................
يلست عداله عالشبريه.. تدريبه مابينش الا بهموز...بس هي مب متفيجه له الحين تهمزه...مع ذلك هوست على ظهره شوي ... ولاحظت تجاوب...يالمكار...قاص عليه مب راقد بس جي يتدلع...
عنود: لا تحلم..ماشي هموز...وان مانشيت احين مابوعيك ثاني وبنزل عنك تحت...
عبدالله: خمس دقايق بس...
عنود: شو بتفرق خمس دقايق رقاد يعني..؟؟؟؟
عبدالله: خمس دقايق هموز ويا هالويه المعفن...
عنود: انا ويهي معفن يالسبال...
عبدالله: عيل حد يوعي ريله جي..ونحن تونا بس من اسبوعين معرسين...!!!..
عنود: آآآآآآآآخ منك يالبزي...
مدت ايدها مره ثانيه وهمزته خمس دقايق...عقب نشت عن الشبريه عشان ينش...انجلب عبدالله بالعاااااااااااااااااافيه على ظهره..كسلاااااااااااااااان... وتسحب لين الحمام وتسبح...حطت له عنود ثيابه وسات تيب المدخن من عند حصه..لانها مسلمه عليها من نص ساعه....يابت المدخن ويوم رجعت حصلت عبدالله يصلي صلاة العيد...لانه فاتته الصلاة في المسيد.. قعدت تعدل له العوود في المدخن... وبعد ماخلص يا صوبها وباسها...
عبدالله: مباركن عييييييدج...
عنود: ههههههههه عساك من العايدين والسالمين... تعال بدخنك...
وقف عبدالله يلبس السفره والعقال ويظبطها وعنود ادخن كندورته...يوم خلصت حطت المدخن عالتواليت...
عنود: يالبزي حتى العقم مارمت عليهن تعقمهن..؟؟؟
عبدالله: انا من عرست وهذيلا صارن اختصاصج مالي خص فيهن...
رفع عبدالله راسه وعنود تظحك وتعقم له المعاقم العصصصصصه...وعدلت له طربوشته وعطته المدخن يدخن سفرته..
عبدالله: وين دهن العوود...
عطته عنود اياه وتعطر ....شو تعطر..؟!!.. الا تسبح به.... وبعد ماخلص...
عبدالله: يالله انا بنزل...مابتنزلين..؟؟
عنود: بلى..وراك على طول..
عبدالله: حلوه والله اجننين لا تزيدين شي...
عنود: هههههههه انزين يابوك مابزيد شي..نسير..
شلت المدخن وطلعت ورا ريلها...
والكل سلم عالكل... طلع عبدالله بعد ساعه من الميلس مع اخوه ناصر..وساروا صوب بيت عمهم يسلمون ..ونفس الشي ناصر انصدم من ايد حمدان واستفسر عن السبب...
الساعه 11 يا خليفه ومعاه حمدان..وسلموا على عمهم وخالد والرياييل الموجودين ويلسوا تفاولوا..وعقب نشوا عشان يسلمون على ام خالد... قربت بهم ام خالد من عند الباب وسلمت عليهم طبعا من عقب ماسوت لحمدان سين وجيم بسبب ايده...اللي كانت تدري عنها من قبل...ويوم دشوا الصاله حصلوا حصه ونوره يالسات ياكلن هريس...قفطت حصه ماكانت تتوقع انهم بيدشون... عدلت شيلتها بايد وحده بالسريع ومصت صبوعها..وهي قافطه.. نشت نورة وحصه ..وشهقن مره وحده يوم شافن حمدان..
حمدان: يووووووووووووووه علينا من يشوفني حد شهق....السلام عليكن بنات...
خليفه كانت عينه على حصه...يطالعها من فوق لين تحت...اول مره يشوفها لابسه احمر..وروج احمر وجحال. وتعديل فنان...بصراحه كانت فنانه...وكتم ظحكته يوم مصت صبوعها عن الهريس..شكلها بيبي..ياويلي عليج..
حصه ونورة: وعليكم السلام...
حصه: وابووووييي شوفيها يديك..؟؟؟
حمدان: اول مباركن عيدكن...
حصه ونورة: عساك من العايدين...
خليفه شحالج حصه؟؟ شحالج نورة؟؟ مباركن عيدكن...
حصه: بخير الله يسلمك..عساك من عوادته يارب..
نورة: الحمد لله...عساك من العايدين ياخليفه...حمدان بلاها يديك..؟؟؟
حمدان: حادث بسيط...
شكت نورة في الموضوع ورصصت عيونها..
حصه: سلامااااااااات ماتشوف شر...
حمدان: الله يسلمج...
يلس خليفه عالكرسي المجابل لحصه.. ويلس حمدان عداله..
نورة: متى صار الحادث؟؟؟
حمدان: يوم الجمعه في الليل...
رفع نظرة لنورة وهو يعرف انها بتفهم باقي السالفه بروحها...نورة ماتحتاج حد يقولها ان سبب الحادث هو حالته السيئه وتفكيره بموضوع فطيم...وفعلا نورة برطمت ويلست وهي تحس بالاسف...مسكين ياحمدان..سويت حادث عسب فطيم وهي تقول امس انها ماتبا لها أي علاقه معاك...اووفف لو تدري فطيم.. بخبرها اكيد...
طول الوقت وخليفه يطالع حصه...مستغل غياب العيوز عن الصاله وخذ راحته..
خليفه: شفتج امس في الدوام حصه...
حصه: هيي...سرت افنش...
خليفه: والله..؟؟ قدمتي استقالتج..؟
حصه: هي افتكييينا..
حمدان: زييييييييييين والله....

في هاللحظة دخلت عنوود اللي سارت ساعتين عند اهلها تسلم عليهم وردت مع عبدالله وناصر..دخلت الصاله وسلمت على اخوانها اللي ماتلاقت معاهم في البيت... وعقبها..
عنود: خليفه عبدالله يقولك سيرله الميلس...
عقد خليفه حياته..
خليفه: شدراه اني هني...
عنود: شاف سيارتك برااا...
خليفه: شو عرفه اني داخل البيت مب داخل الميلس..
عنود: ههههههههه يالله تحقيق...دخل الميلس شوي ورد طلع وزعج عليه عشان اقولك تروحله...
رفع خليفه نظرة لحصه وهو يظحك...وحمدان بعد ظحك..عبدالله حالف مايخلي خليفه يتهنى بحصه..
خليفه: شفتي اخوج شو يسوي فيني..؟؟؟ حالف مايخليني اتهنى ..
ابتسمت حصه وقفطت ونزلت عيونها تحت...
نش خليفه..
خليفه: كملي اكل حصيص...يالله فمان الله...
طلع خليفه من البيت ..وسارت عنود وهي تظحك على اخوها فوق عشان تبدل ثيابها..وتعق عباتها..
استغل حمدان الفرصه والتفت لنورة...
حمدان: خبريني....
نورة: هممممممممممممم...سعيد كان وايد معصب...ووو...
غمض حمدان عيونه متالم من الفكره...مايتخيل فطوم تنظرب...مايتخيل ابدا...
حمدان: ظربها.؟؟
نورة: عطاها طراق سنع...
وبرطمت..
نش حمدان مب قادر يتنفس..ومشى بتوتر للدريشه...ووقف هناك فتره... الله يهديك ياسعيد...الله يهديك...لازم اروحله اليوم...وافهمه الموضووع كامل..مهما كان..هذا ربيعي ومايرضيني يفهمني غلط..
نورة: حمدان... فطوم صح انهارت اول بادي بس اعتقد انها بتصلح الامور مع سعيد.. فطوم قوية وتعرف تتصرف...وسعيد مب همجي لهالدرجه...
حمدان: يقوم يظربها يا نورة..؟!!..
نورة: سعيد ماينلام كان معصب وشاف اخته في وضع غير مستحب...انصدم...لو انته مكانه بتسوي اخس عن جي ...
حمدان: ادري انه ماينلام بس....بس فطوم...
نورة: ادري... انته هد بالك .. ان شاء الله بترجع الامور مثل اول واحسن ..طبعا بدون ما تتلاقون...تحمل..
غمض حمدان عيونه مره ثانيه منقهر.. مايشوف فطوم..؟؟ بيمووت مايتحمل..... وطلع برا البيت وتم يالس عالدري...بروحه..وخلنه نورة وحمدان على راحته اكيد يبا يقعد بروحه ويفكر بالموضوع اكثر..ويوزنها صح...

-----------------------------------------

------------------------------------------
------------------------------

الجزء الثامن والخمسين

بعد ماشبع حمدان من التفكير والقعده اروحه عالدري راح الميلس وقعد عندهم لين مايقرر خليفه يروح عشان يسير وياه...بما انه مايا بسيارته..مضطر يتم ويا خليفه..مسكت نورة التيلفون وسحبته للصالة الصغيره مالت الحريم ..عشان تكلم فطيم على راحتها...
اتصلت على موبايل فطيم....اول مره ماردت...شكلها مب في الغرفه... اتصلت مره ثانيه...سعيد كان طالع من غرفته مبدل ثيابه من بعد ما خاست كندورته اسكريم كانت تاكله سلامه بنت فيصل...وسمع تيلفون فطيم يرن...دخل الغرفه ومسك التيلفون وعرف رقم العين...عرف بالغريزة انها نورة.. فكر يرد عليه...بس ماكان يبغي يرمسها...بعده منقهر من اللي سوته...شل التيلفون وهو يرن ونزل تحت ودخل الصاله وفره في ثبان فطوم الي كانت تسولف مع امها وطلع بدون أي كلمه ..ماعدى نظرة فيها لمحة عصبية خفيفه...مسكت فطوم التيلفون وردت عليه بسرعه..
فطوم: مرحبااا...
نورة: وين انتي من الصبح ويا هالراس..؟؟.. مباركن عيييييييييييييييدج...
فطوم: هلا والله..عساج من العايدين والسالمييين..
نورة: وين كنتي..؟؟
فطوم: ماكنت في الغرفه الا توه سعيد ياب تيلفوني في ايده وفره علي...
سكتت نورة منصدمه... سعيد ..توصله الفرصه لين عنده انه يكلمني ويباركلي بالعيد ومايستغلها.؟؟؟؟ لااااااااااااااه شكله ماناوي يعدي الموضوع على خير.. حست فطوم بصدمتها..وتندمت انها قالت هالكلمه.. نشت فاطمه وسارت غرفة الضيوف لانه مافيها تركب فوق..
فطيم: لا تزعلين نوروه..تدرين انه يموت فيج لو شوووو سويتي...بس هو معصب حاليا...
نورة: لين متى هالعصبيه يعني..؟؟
فطيم: اصبري مثل ماانا صابره...
نورة: شخبار ويهج.؟؟
فطيم: لا الحمد لله..خف الورم...همممممممممم.....
نورة: تبين تسالين عنه..؟؟
فطيم: هي...
نورة: مادري كيف اقولج الصراحه...بس..
خافت فطيم...وتسارعت دقات قلبها...
فطيم: شو صار..؟؟؟

----------


## Taka

نورة: هو بخير لا تخافين..بس..بعد اللي صار..يوم الجمعه في الليل ...حمدان سوا حادث ...(وشهقت فطيم بخوف بينما كملت نورة)... بسيط...حادث بسيط...
فطوم: شوووووياااااااااه..؟؟؟؟
حست فطوم قلبها يعورها...وراسها داير من هالخبر...حمدااااان...حمدان سوا حادث ..اكيد انا السبب...اكيد من اللي صار تم يفكر وسوا الحادث هذا...
نورة: ماياه شي فطيم لا تستوين هستيريه....
فطوم: تقولين حادث.... نوروووووووه قولي الصدق...شو ياه؟؟؟
نورة: انكسرت ايده....وشموخ بسيطه على ويهه ويبهته... بس...
سمعت نورة باسف شهقات فطيم ولاحظت سكوتها وعرفت انها تصيح....
نورة: فطووووووووووم.. اكوه بخير يرقص ويناقز..مافيه شي صدقيني....
فطوم: كيف صار الحادث..؟؟
نورة: ماسالت صراحه..بسال بعدين...بس شكله الحادث خفيف وبسيط...
فطوم: انكسرت ايد الريال وتقولين بسيط..
سكتت نورة وتذكرت فجاه سيف المرحوم....
نورة: ناس يموتون يافطيم.... قولي الحمد لله...
فطيم: الحمد لله..صدق والله ماشي غير..؟؟
نورة: والله انه بخير من شوي طالع عناااا...
فطيم: سال عني.؟؟
نورة: هي سال..
فطيم: خبرتيه لاه..
نورة: هي فطوم خبرته... وزعل وايد...
فطيم: حرام عليج..ليش تزيدين عالريال بروحه كافيه اللي فيه...
تنهدت نورة وسكتت..بينما فطيم كملت بتردد..
فطيم:آآآآآ ... نوروه... كم رقمه..؟؟
نورة: شوووووووو..؟؟؟ شو تبينه..؟؟
فطيم: بس ..بس بتشكرله بالسلامه...
نورة: لا فطوم...مابعطيج...لا تزيدينها...
قالت فطوم بياس..
فطيم: مابكلمه نوروه بس ..بس بطرش له مسج...بيزعل بيقول درت اني مسوي حادث ولا تشكرتلي بالسلامه...
نورة: انا بوصل له سلامج وكل شي تبينه...
فطيم: لا..نووروه عطيني الرقم...
نورة: قتلج مابعطيج الرقم.. سعيد احين تلقينه يحاسبج عالوحده... ومب بعيد عنه يراقب فاتورة تيلفونج..والاتصالات السايره والراده...
فطوم: التيلفون مب باسمه باسم ابويه...
نورة: لا تنسين ان سعيد يشتغل في الاتصالات..ظنج بيحصل صعوبه انه يشوفها..؟؟ ..انسي الموضوع..
فطوم: المسج مايروم يتبعها...بس مسج وحده نوروه...
نورة: لااااااااااااااء خلاص انسي السالفه.. انا اعرف حمدان ..من يعرف رقمج يقدر يتهور وانا اخاف ..الله مايضرب بعصا..كفايه اللي صار ...
سكتت فطوم يائسه وزعلانه وتحس بظلم الحياة...
نورة: شو تبيني اقوله..؟؟
فطوم: قوليله سلامات..ومايشوف شر...ووو...باركيله بالعيد....وقوليله ..آسفه عاللي صار...واذا كان بينساني...مابلومه...
ابتسمت نورة..
نورة: اسميج ماعرفتي حمدان عدل....مادري ويا منو كنتي تظاربين طول هالشهور ههههههه..
فطوم: ههههههههههه... مع الشيخ حمدان بن محمد..الخقاق..الطويل...
كملن سوالف وكل وحده ترفع من معنويات الثانية...
في هاللحظات حمدان طلع من الميلس وهو يتكلم في التيلفون...
عزوز: مباركن عييييييييييييييييييدك طويل العمر...
حمدان: عساك من العايدين والسالمييين..شحالك عزوز؟
عزوز: بخير...ياريال وين انته مريت عليك البيت ماحصلتك هناك...
حمدان: والله انا اسير وارد ويا خليفه...احين فبيت عمي..تعال..
عزوز: لا لالا ماكد سرت بيت عمك انا...
حمدان: انزين..وهذي فرصه...شوفيها يعني..؟
عزوز: انته تعال بيتكم احين...والا نتلاقى فبيت رشود.؟
حمدان: لالا..انا ماروم اسوق.
عزوز:..........................شحقه.؟؟
حمدان: هممممم...ماشي خطير..ايدي انكسرت بس..
عزوز: شووووووووووو..متى انكسرت وكيف؟؟
حمدان: يوم الجمعه في الليل..سويت حادث بسيط ...لا تحاتي..
عزوز: سلاماااااااااااااااااات...افا يالخام..تسوي حادث وما تخبرنا..
حمدان: والله هذي مب بشاره ابشركم بها يا عزوز...ماشي خطير اقولك..
عزوز: امر عليك الحين واشلك.؟؟
حمدان: تروم؟
عزوز: هي نعم ارووم...خلاص دقايق وبكون عند بيت عمك...
حمدان: تمام... فمان الله
عزوز: مع السلامه..

وبعد عشر دقايق وصل عزوز واستسمح حمدان منهم وطلع وياه وركب سيارته...تم عزوز يطالع ايد حمدان المكسوره وهو كاسر خاطره....حمدااااااااااااان اللي كله حيويه تنكسر ايده؟؟ مسكين...
عزوز: انا الوحيد اللي يدري من الربع ان ايدك مكسوره؟؟؟
حمدان: ههههههه هي...
سكت عزوز وفتح السده النصفانية الي في السياره يدور شي...
حمدان: شو ادور.؟؟؟
عزوز: قلم..
حمدان: ههههههههههه شو تباه؟؟
عزوز: احفظ حقووق الاكتشاف بعد شوو..؟
قعد حمدان يظحك على ربيعه ..وعزوز طلع قلم... وكتب على الجبس مال حمدان " انا اول من اكتشف .....عزوز" ... وحمدان يطالعه ويظحك... عقب عزوز شغل السياره وسار بها...
عزوز: تبانا نسير عند رشود.؟؟
تذكر حمدان اخت رشود...كله من تحت راسها هي خربت كل شي علي...
حمدان: اتصلبه اول اخافه مب في البيت...والا خلنا نسير بيت خلوود وقول حق راشد ايينا هناك...
اتصل عزوز على راشد ووعقب خالد..واتفقوا على بيت خالد يتيمعون كلهم هناك.. وفي الدرب..سال حمدان..
حمدان: اقول...بتسير حق نسابتك في الشارجه اليوم؟؟
عزوز مالج على بنت خالته في الشارجه وهي من الخان تحديدا.....
عزوز: العصر ان شاء الله...
حمدان: ومتى بترد من هناك؟

----------


## Taka

عزوز: هممممممم يعني..يمكن يمسكوني عالعشا..بتعشى وبرد..
حسبها حمدان في عقله..اذا بيطلعون العصر ..بيوصلون المغرب..ولين العشا...ساعتين ثلاث..يكفن..
حمدان: شلني وياك..ابا اسير عند ربيعي ... والابتشل حد من هلك وياك؟
عزوز: فاااااااااااااالك طيب..لالا مب شال حد بسير اروحي...
حمدان: خلاص تمام..يوم بتسير مر عليه البيت...
عزوز: ان شاء الله...

في مليس حمد الكتبي..عبدالله وخليفه وناصر وخالد وسلطان وحميد وكم واحد من ربعهم ..كلهم قاعدين...
ناصر يوجه كلامه لعبدالله..
ناصر: احين انته بعدها اجازتك ماشيه؟؟. والا بتقطعها؟
عبدالله: لا مابقطعها...نحن ردينا عشان العيد بس..ومادري الصراحه شو بسوي بهالاسبوعين...
التفت ناصر لسلطان ولد عمه..
ناصر: تبانا نجدم السيره..؟
سلطان: القنص؟
ناصر: هي..
سلطان: ماعندي مانع....بتسير ويانا عبدالله..
عبدالله: القنص..؟؟؟ ماعندي طير...
قال واحد من ربعهم
عمر: شل طيري عبدالله..انا مب ساير...
سلطان: افاااااا بو لعمووور ليش مابتسير..؟؟؟
عمر: ماقدر والله الوالد تعبان شوي هالايام ماروم ابتعد عن البيت..محد عندهم غيري..
ناصر: الله يعينك...
عبدالله: خلاص اذا بتعطيني طيرك بسير..غايته...بتسير خليفه؟
خليفه: لا للاسف..
عبدالله: لاااااااااااااه...ليش عادة النحاسه؟
خليفه: مب نحاسه ولا شي...اولا انا ماعندي اجازه...ومن فتره بسيطه بادي الدوام ومب حلوه من اولها اطلب اجازه..وثاني شي ناسي ولد عمك؟؟ حمدان مايروم يطلع الا جان انا بوصله هالفتره مايروم يسوق...
عبدالله: انزين حميد في البيت...هو بيوصله..
خليفه: حميد مايقر في البيت...الا زامات وطواري وحالته حاله ماينعرفله...
عبدالله: انزين الدريول..
التفت خليفه على عبدالله بقوو... وعقد حياته..
خليفه: وابوي عليك..تبا حمدان يسير ويا الدريول..؟؟؟ ..
عبدالله: يعني مابتسير.؟
خليفه: لا والله...ان شاء الله مره ثانيه...سير انته واستانس..
ناصر: خلاص عيل الاسبوع الياي...اللي بيسير ويانا يتفرغ للاسبوع الياي...ويزهب عمره..
فكر عبدالله.. بانه لازم يستغل الايام الياييه كلها حواطه ويا عنود عشان ماتحتشر عسيرته القنص...بدينا عاد بالالتزامات ومشاور الحرمه...مبوني عزابي محد يتحكم بي....بس برايها دام عنوودي ..فديتها والله...

المغرب ..قبل صلاة المغرب بعشر دقايق..وصل عزوز حمدان جدام بيت قوم سعيد...وارتاح يوم شاف سيارة سعيد موجووده..معناته في البيت...روح عزوز وتم حمدان واقف جدام الباب متردد...ادخل؟؟ ..لالا مابدخل عن يقول سعيد ياي يشوف فطيم والا شي...في هاللحظه هو ممكن يفكر باي شي مب زين بخصوصه...وهو ياي يراضي ربيعه ويتفاهم معاه مب يصب الزيت عالنار.... مسك تيلفونه واتصل بسعيد...
سعيد في هاللحظه كان قاعد يلاعب هلال الصغير..في الصاله..معاه عليا وفطيم والبنات وكانت شيخه وامنه يايات بعد زياره يسلمن سلام العيد...يعني البيت متروس وهو قاعد بينهن....اما امه كانت مب موجوده ساير تسلم على عرب... رن تيلفون سعيد وحط هلال عالارض وهو يظحك وخش ايده في مخباه وطلع تيلفونه...يوم شاف الرقم اختفت الابتسامه..." الشيخ حمدان"...!!!..اسميك مب شيخ ولا شي وشكلي بغير هالاسم قريب...ردت له عصبيته مره ثانيه تجاه هالخاين....
سعيد: مرحبا..
حمدان: السلام عليكم...مباركن عيدك سعيد...
سعيد: وعليكم السلام..وعساك من العايدين والسالمين...
حمدان: شحالك؟
سعيد: بنعمه الحمد لله...... وانته؟
حمدان: الحمد لله على كل حال.....مشغول...؟
سعيد: لا بس قاعد مع الاهل...
حمدان: اهااااا..اذا ماعليك امر..اطلع برا البيت..
سعيد: نعم؟
حمدان: انا واقف عند باب بيتكم الحين...
انصدم سعيد...هذا شو يايبنه لين هني..؟؟؟...وتغلبت عليه اخلاق الضيافه...
سعيد: افاا..اقرب انزين في الميلس...
حمدان: قرييب ياسعيد بس..بس ماريد ادش ابا ارمسك فمكان مفتوح...برا البيت...
تنهد سعيد...وراه مشادة كلاميه لازم يخوضها...وبعده هو معصب من تصرفات حمدان ويمكن مايروم يمسك نفسه ويمد ايده...وهو مايبا المشاكل....
سعيد: خلاص ياينك الحين.. فمان الله..
حمدان: الله وياك..
سكر حمدان وهو يراقب اليهال في الحاره قاعدين يلعبون كوره....ياحظكم...لاهين عن هالدنيا ولاتدرون بشي..
سكر سعيد التيلفون..وصد صوب فطوم بالاخص...
سعيد: ولا وحده منكن تطلع للحوش تسمعني؟؟؟
قال كلمته وطلع من الصاله وفطوم تفكر بتهديده هذا بفضول....ماتخيلت للحظة انه يكون يقصد بان حمدان برا....
طلع سعيد وفتح الباب الخارجي وسكره وراه...ووقف مكانه وهو يطالع حمدان السرحان بصدمه....شو بلاها ايده..؟؟؟؟ للحظة تغلب عليه الحب والاهتمام اللي يحسبهن تجاه حمدان...تقرب صوبه وهو يطالع ايده..في هاللحظه انتبه له حمدان وصد صوبه وهو متوتر...
سعيد: شو بلاها ايييييدك.؟؟؟
استانس حمدان على هالاهتمام....ولاول مره يشكر ربه علىهالحادث اذاكان بيرقق قلب سعيد عليه...
حمدان: حادث بسيط..
سعيد: متى صار....؟؟ وكيف..؟؟
حمدان: انا كنت سرحان وطفت عن الاشاره واداعمت ويا واحد من ليوا..الحمد لله ماياه شي..بس انا ايدي انكسرت..
سعيد: متى هذا كله صار؟
حمدان: هممممممم الجمعه في الليل..
ارتفع راس سعيد بادراك..وابتعد شوي عن حمدان... وماعرف حمدان بشو بالضبط قاعد يفكر فيه سعيد في هاللحظه.. اما سعيد فتذكر فجاه تصرف حمدان تجاة اخته...وفقد اي اهتمام بايد حمدان...صح هو يلمح انه سوا الحادث بسبب المشكله اللي صارت... بس هذا مايبعد غلط حمدان عن بال سعيد...
سعيد: مابتقرب الميلس..؟؟
هز حمدان راسه بـ "لا" ...
حمدان: ماتسمع الاذان؟؟...خلنا نمشي لين المسيد...بنصلي ...
مشوا لين المسيد القريب.. ويوم وصلوه اغلقوا تيلفوناتهم وتمسحوا ودخلوا يصلون...وبعد ماخلصوا طلعوا من المسيد وكانت الدنيا مظلمه...
سعيد: خلنا ندش الميلس احسن....
حمدان: لالا سعيد...انا ياي اكلمك وابا مكان ...نقدر نصارخ فيه كيفنا...
وابتسم...وغصبن عنه سعيد ابتسم بعد مع انه حاول يمسكها...تخيل الموقف ..انه هو وحمدان يتظاربون ويتنازعون وهذا شي بيصير طبيعي..وصدقه حمدان..مب حلوه انه يكون هالزعيج كله في الميلس ممكن اي حد يسمعهم...
سعيد: تمام عيل...اركب..
ركبوا سيارة سعيد وابتعدوا عن البيت...مكان واحد كان يفكر فيه سعيد انه مناسب للزعيج...ومريح للاعصاب في نفس الوقت....البحر...
واول ماوصلوا البحر.. نزلوا.. وابتعدوا عن رصيف الشارع ومشوا للبحر....ماكان فاظي كليا...فيه كم شخص هني وهناك..متفرقين..بس على الاقل..محد يعرفهم...ووقفوا مجابلين... كانه كل واحد يواجه خصم شديد....سعيد مب ناوي يتساهل....اما حمدان مب ناوي يستسلم....
سعيد: قول اللي عندك....
مسك حمدان ايده المكسوره بحركه متوتره...كانه خايف عليها من ظربه مفاجئه من ايد سعيد....شكله يقدر يسويها بسهوله ...مايتفاهم....
حمدان: ... انا آسف....
رفع سعيد حواجبه...مستغرب...اسف..؟؟ شو تسوي آسف هذي الحين؟؟ وين اصرفها بالله..؟!!
سعيد: على..؟؟؟
حمدان: انا غلطت فحقك...وندمان لاني جرحت شخص عزيز عليه وايد...بدون قصد..بس انا مب ندمان باني عرفت فطيم وحبيتها....
توتر سعيد مكانه..وحاول يضبط اعصابه....الريال ايده مكسوره وبكون مب ريال صدق اذا مديت ايدي عليه في هاللحظه...
سعيد: اسمع حمدان...يكون احسن لو ماتيب طاريها علسانك.....اوكي..
حمدان: بس انا ياي عشان اتكلم في هالمشكله كلها واحلها....وفطيم طرف اساسي من المشكله...عيبك والا ماعيبك...
سكت سعيد وهو يحاول يضبط اعصابه..
حمدان: اسمع... انا ماريد اخسرك...وماريد اخسر فطيم بعد لاني من الخاطر احبها...تعرف شو يعني من الخاطر..؟؟؟ اوكي انا معاك طريقتي كانت غلط....كان المفروض اني ما ايي بيت عمي يوم دريت ان ساكنه عندهم بنت غريبه عني... بس ماقدرت امسك نفسي...وبصراحه ماشفت مشكله عند البنت كانت تعاملني عادي مثل نورة وحصه..مع الوقت حبيتها شو تباني اسوي...؟؟
سعيد: البنت وحصلت عقابها.... (واشر على ايد حمدان وكمل) وانته حصلت عقابك من رب العالمين...خلاص انسوا هالسالفه نهائيا..كانك ماعرفتها فيوم..تسمع..؟
ابتسم حمدان وهو مازال ماسك ايده..وقال بثقه..
حمدان: والله....وحلفت بربي...لو تكسر فيني كل عظم في جسمي مهما كان صغير...... بتم احب فطيم ومصررر عليها...
تم سعيد يطالع فعيون حمدان وهو مرصص عيونه...وحمدان بعد..ماكسر عينه ولا بان اي تردد فيه... كان واثق من كلامه ويعنيه حرف بحرف....هالشي اللي خلى سعيد يفكر...معقوله يحب اختي لهالدرجه..؟؟؟ ليش لا..؟؟ اذا انا احب نورة اكثر من جذي...شمعنى حمدان مايقدر..؟؟؟ دامه واصل لين هني بايد مكسووره وهو يعرف اني ممكن اكسره زياده..وفوق هذا قاعد يواجهني بغلطه بكل جرأة ويبا يصلح الموقف....اوكي..يحبها..بس مازالت طريقته غلط....غلط × غلط...
سعيد: اذا تباها...ادخل البيوت من ابوابها حمدان....جذي بتثبت لي حسن نيتك .... وبترجع الامور لمجاريها...
ابتسم حمدان اكثر...
حمدان: اذا ياك واحد...عمره 21 سنه.. مازال يدرس...شغله مؤقت..ومصروفه يادوب يكفيه هو بنفسه بس...بترضى فيه عشاان تامن مستقبل اختك..؟؟؟؟
سكت سعيد....لا مابيرضى فيه.... ..
حمدان: انا عمري مانويت اني العب عليها...انا من ادركت اني اباها .. وانا مخطط باني بعد ما اتخرج واشتغل وتستقر امووري ..بدخل البيوت من ابوابها سعيد...صدقني ما فكرت ولو للحظه اني العب عليها.. يوم الجمعه كانت اول مره اقولها هالكلمه... ومابختلي بها بذيج الطريقه الا لانها فهمت شي عني غلط وقامت تعاملني بشكل فظيع...فحبيت اوضح لها الامور لا اكثر... ادري اني جرحتك بهالطريقه..بس قسم بالله مب قصدي...
سعيد: هممممممممم.... والحين شو المطلوب..؟؟

----------


## Taka

حمداان: ابا ربعتنا ترجع مثل ماكانت...بخصوص فطيم...خلاص انا بطبه بيت عمي وهذا وعد لك مني...ولا بشوفها ولا بتلاقا وياها...وعقب ما تستقر اموري مثل ماخبرتك صدقني مابظيع ساعه وحده وبيي اخطبها على طول...
سعيد: ماله داعي تقطع بيت عمك لاني طلبت من فطيم تحول السكن خلاص....
انصدم حمدان...بس ماحب يدخل في الموضوع...والافضل انه ماييب لسعيد طاري عن فطيم ابد... لين ما تكون غايته عاد ويسير يخطبها...
حمدان: خلاص اللي يريحك...بس المهم ربعتنا ما تتاثر...
سعيد: صعب ترد مثل ماكانت.....صعب..
حمدان: مع الوقت بترجع ان شاء الله..بس انته لا تستوي عصصصص ونكدي...خلاص الايام تمشي خلنا نمشي معاها مب نتم واقفين مكانا...بخصوص فطيم اطمن....وان شاء الله بتكون من نصيبي... وانته اول واحد بيدري يوم بنوي... وان شاء الله مع الوقت ربعتنا بترجع مثل ماكانت...
سعيد حس بجدية حمدان بكلامه...مافي واحد بيقطع هالكثر عهوود والتزامات على عمره الا اذا كان جاد فعلا....وهو من عرف حمدان ماشافه جدي لهالدرجه...معناته هالموضوع يعنيله الشي الكبير...ماعليه انا بتساهل معاه وبشوف شو بيصير..اهم شي ابعد فطيم عنه ومايتلاقون...لين ما الله يحل هالمشكله..ويثبت حمدان حسن نيته...
سعيد: حصل خير...
ابتسم حمدان بارتياح....
حمدان: الحمد لله.....يعني خلاص... طاح الحطب..؟
سعيد: مب كله...
حمدان: اوووف كيف عصصصص انته... انزين يالله خلنا نسير بقعه..
قاله سعيد عشان يختبره.....ويختبر كلامه...
سعيد: ماتباناا نرد بيتنا..؟؟
بس حمدان ماطاع في الفخ...سعيد يبا يشوفه اذا عنده امل يتلاقى مع فطيم بالصدفه او لا...
حمدان: لا.. نسير مكان ثاني....
ابتسم سعيد ابتسامه خفيفه وسار مع حمدان اماكن ثانيه ... وبعد ماتعشوا..اتصل بعزوز عشان يرجعون العين..وفعلا خطف عزوز عليه في المكان اللي كانوا فيه..وشله وروح..بينما سعيد رجع البيت...وهو مرتاح نفسيا من اللي صار... 
خليفه المسا كان يالس عند امه...
خليفه: امايه متى بتسووون عرسي..؟؟؟
ام سلطان: يابويه تو النااااااس انته توك خاطب وبسرعه تبا تعرس..
خليفه: هي ابا اعرس بسرعه....عالاقل ملجه....عبدالله واقفلي فحلجي مايخليني اشوفها..ولا ارمسها ولا شي..
ظحكت ام سلطان..
ام سلطان: عبدالله يوم كان خاطب اختك ماكان يشوفها بعد..وكنت انته واقف فحلجه...
خليفه: عاد هو وضعه مختلف...خطبته طولت وايد وملجته بعد طولت وايد....وانامافيني صبر الصراحه... خلونا نملج انزين...
ام سلطان: شاور ابوووك...
خليفه: قلت له من قبل وعادي عنده...
ام سلطان: خلاص عيل خلني ارمس ام خالد وبنشوف شو بتقول البنت.... 
وثاني يوم العيد.. كانت عليا عندهم ..يايه الظهر مع ريلها..والعصر خلاها فيصل وروح عنها الشارجه لانها بتم هني يومين ثلاثه...كانت ام خالد توها مسكره عن ام سلطان..والبنات كلهن عندها وحريم العيال...ماعدى حمده كانت عند اهلها اليوم...
ميرة: شو حالها امي..؟؟
ام خالد: بخير والله تسلم عليكم...
الكل: الله يسلمج وياها من الشر..
عليا: من زمان والله ماسرت لقوم عمي...شكلي بسيرلهم باجر..اسلم عليهم..
نورة: امايه شو كانت تقولج وانتي قلتيلها بشاور البنت..؟؟ شو عندكم.؟
ام خالد: والله تقول خليفه يبا يملج....
رفعت حصه راسها بحده وهي مبطله عيونها منصدمه...ملجه..؟!!!....لا...لالالالالالالالالا..ما شي ملجه...
عنود: هههههههههههه ياحليله خلوف طفر من عبدالله.....
نزلت حصه راسها مره ثانيه ....
ام خالد: شو رايج يابنتي..؟؟
حصه: ....امايه...ماريد املج...
ام خالد: ليش يابنتي..؟؟
حصه: ماريد اكرر هالغلطه مره ثانيه....ماريد املج...قبل العرس بكم يوم بنملج ان شاء الله...
الكل تفهم موقف حصه.... ملجتها من سيف ماكانت سهله..وبصعووبه اقتنعت فيها...وبعد ماملجت تعلقت فريلها بشكل فظيع..وصار اللي صار...اكيد تخاف تكرر هالغلطه....زين انها وافقت عالخطبه...ولين هني كفايه وايد... 
خليفه يوم درى من عنود انه حصه رافضه الملجه..عصب وايد...لكنه في الاخير رجع تفهم الموضوع...مابيضغط عليها زياده...وعبدالله وغلاسته خلاص مابتمر عليه...حصه بنت عمه وخطيبته وبيشوفها متى ما يبغي وبيكلمها بعد متى مايبغي....لا عليه لا من عبدالله ولا غيره...ماصدقت على الله انا اني اخطبها....يقومون يحرموني من شوفتها؟؟ لا والله... 
عبدالله من يوم الثلاثاء لين يوم الجمعه وهو حواطه مع عنوووده...اول شي ساروا دبي.. وعقب منطقة حتى..وعقب ساروا عين خت....وبعدها ساروا برر راس الخيمه وكانت المنطقه من اروع مايمكن حتى انه المطر صب عليهم هنااك.... وعقب ساروا الفجيره لمنطقة اسمها عين مضب...وعقب خور فكان وهذي كانت اروع مايمكن واحلى مكانه سارووله...طبعا كل هالايام مارجعوا للعين...واغراضهم معاهم... ويوم وصل يوم الجمعه رجعوا العين مستانسين... 
الكل لاحظ تغير في اطباع حمدان...صار هادي زياده عن اللزوم بالمقارنه مع طبيعته العادية والحيويه.. نادر مايطلع من البيت.... بسبب ايده...سيارته تصلحت ورجعها خليفه البيت...بس مازال حمدان مايقدر يسوقها....مر اسبوع عالحادث...وهم قالوا انه يراجعهم بعد شهر...وهو من الحين زهقان من حالة ايده اللي مانعتنه عن اشياء وايده...والاهم من هذا كله..مانعتنه من السيره بيت عمه اللي مب متعود يقطعهم كل هالفتره... يدري انه فطوم بترجع بالجمعه..لبيت عمتها ..يعني اليوم...وهو مايقدر يشوفها....خلاص لازم يعود نفسه على هالشي... فطوم بتقعد بيت عمتها بشكل مؤقت لين ماتظبط امورها في الجامعه وترجع للسكن....هذا كلام نوره...ويوم بتخلص شغلها وبتروح السكن...بتبلغه نورة بهالشي عشان ياخذ راحته بالسيرة والييه على بيت عمه.....لكن وييييييييييين يسير بيت عمه دام فطوم مب فيه...يحس انه ماله طعم....بس مع ذلك مايقدر يستغني عن السيرات هناك....خلاص صار شي طبيعي انه يروح واذا ماراح ذيج الساعه يستوي شي مب طبيعي....لانه بيت عمه هو بيته الثاني... 
سعيد وصل فطيم بيت عمته ..وماوصاها على شي لانها هي بنفسها تعرف شو عليها وكيف لازم تتصرف...وبعد ساعتين...رجع سعيد الشارجه وهو شال عليا وعيالها معاه.. خلاص خلصت اجازة العيد...وكل حد بيرجع لدوامه... وهو حاز فخاطره انه لين الحين ماتراضى مع نورة...لا هي طرشت له ايميل ولا هو ارسل لها.... اكيد تعاند فيه الحماره...برايها...غلطانه ان ظنت اني انا اللي برسللها وبسال عنها.... 
من بداية يوم السبت .ناصر وسلطان وربعهم خذوا اجازات لاسبوعين عشان يسيرون القنص...عبدالله اولريدي عنده اجازه... خالد ماسار معاهم.. لانه شغله يحتم عليه هالشي.. وفوق هذا مب زين يخلي ابوه اروحه في البيت دام كل العيال بيسيرون...
وساروا القنص...بعد ماسمعوا توصيات طويله وعريضه من العيوز..بانهم يديرون بالهم على نفسهم وعن الخبال....
وبعد اربع ايام بالتحديد يوم الثلاثاء...كانت نورة وامها وعنود وميره وحمده يالسات في الصاله .. ابو خالد كان في العزبه...كان الوقت المغرب...وحصه نايمه..لانها كانت سهرانه امس ومواصله.. سمعوا صوت سياره...وبعدها ركض على الرخام اللي جدام البيت...الحريم تلفتن لبعض..مستغربات...وبعدها...فتح عبدالله باب الصاله وكندورته كلها خايسه دم.....!!! 

-------------------------------

----------


## Taka

الجزء التاسع والخمسين

وقف عبدالله عند باب الصاله.... مايتحرك..وايده مازالت على مقبض الباب... يدور بعيونه على ويوه الحريم اللي يطالعنه بعيونهن المفتوحه والمدهووشه..وهو صدره يرتفع وينزل...بسبب تنفسه السريع... كان شكله مبهدل وبلا سفره بعد... كان ناوي يخبرهم...بس من بعد نظرتهم المتخوفه ... ضعف... وماقدر...مايقدر يخبرهم...مش بهالطريقه...
وقفت العيوز وهي حاطه ايدها على صدرها منصدمه.... بينما عنود يالسه مكانها متيبسه....وعيونها معلقه بكندورة ريلها الخايسه...وارتفعت انفاسها شوي شوي....الباقي كانت ردة فعلهم متوتره...متخوفه..وكانت رداة فعل مختلفه...
ام خالد: عبدالله..!!!!!!....شفيك ياولدي عسى ماشر..؟
مشت صوبه وهي تمد ايدها تبا تمسك ولدها عشان تتاكد بنفسها انه بخير... بينما اشر عبدالله بايده عشان توقف مكانها وهو يهز راسه...
عبدالله: مافيني شي...بخير...انا بخير...ماشي صاير لا تخافون...
نورة: عبدالله ...شو هالدم على كندورتك...؟؟؟
عبدالله: آآآآآآ....مااااااااااشي...بس....بس ...ووواحد من الربع انيرحت ايده..وانا عالجته...بس...ماصار شي.. ييت ابدل ثيابي...هو خيسني دم... مب دمي هذا...
كان يتكلم بطريقه غير مترابطه وبشكل مشوش....وشكله ماكان طبيعي...لكن الام ولانها تبا تصدق هالشي ..صدقت..وحمدت ربها بان عيالها بخير...عنود ما ارضاها هالجواب..ويوم صد عبدالله وركب فوق وهو يركض..تبعته عشان تستفسر شو صاير....عبدالله بخير وهذا شي واضح .. لانه يتحرك بسهوله..مافيه شي يعوره..لكن حد ثاني فيه شي اكيد.... وطلعت وراه للطابق الفوقي..
نورة: مافيه شي امايه لاتخافين.... ياي يبدل ثيابه بس..
يلست العيوز عالكرسي وهي تتنهد..
ام خالد: خوفني حسبي الله عبليسه... شقا يدخل علينا جي روعنا...!!!
نورة بعد كان قلبها منقبض.... اطالعت باب الصاله المفتوح...وهي تفكر...
حمده: ماعليه عموه تلقينه مستعيل..
قالت الام بحسره..
ام خالد: حتى ماسلم عليه ولا حبني...مب عوايده..ماشفته من اربع ايام...
ميرة: تلقيينه مدوووده ومستعيل ما انتبه عمووه..لا تشرهين عليه....
ام خالد: الله يهداهم الشباب دومهم خبايل ويركظون...
نشت نورة في هاللحظه وطلعت برااا الصاله...ومن الممر للحوش... دارت على سيارة عبدالله مثل المفتش....السياره خايسه غبار وطين وشكلها فعلا يايه رأسا من البررر.... فتحت الباب الوراني وتنهدت...ليش ياربي كل ما اتشائم بشي يصير..ليش...؟؟ السيت الوراني كله خايس دم بعد...حد من اللي كان معاهم او حد من اهلي انا ياه شي...وعبدالله مغطي علينا السالفه....سكرت الباب وهي جاهزة للصياح من الحين....الليله مابتعدي على خير...
عنود دخلت غرفتها وشافت عبدالله بوزار وفانيله فاتح الكبت ويفتش فيه بعصبيه عن كندوره مناسبه...بينما الكندوره الخايسه طايحه عالارض..واغراض عبدالله التيلفون والبوك والسويج عالشبريه...
عنود: عبدالله....شفيك...؟؟!! ..
كانت عنود ايدها ترتجف وخايفه من اي جواب ممكن يطلع منه...اطالعه من بعيد وبحذر..مب مجرأة تتقرب منه...
عبدالله: ماشي....
طلع كندوره ولبسها بعصبيه...
عنود: والله انه فيك شي....خبرني عبدالله..
عبدالله: مافيني شي تراني جدامج مااااااااااااافيني شي....
عنود: عبدالله لا تكلمني بهالطريقه...
تنهد عبدالله بضيج وهو يحط بوكه والسويج في مخباه..والتيلفون في المخبا الثاني... وقام يعقم معاقم الكندوره بايد مرتجفه...
عبدالله: طلعيلي سفرة حمرا عنود...
انصاعت عنود للامر ويابت له سفره حمرا...وحطتها له عالشبريه...وقعدت تراقبه بحذر...وتراقب ايده المرتجفه وهي تتعثر بالمهمه المتوجبه عليها بتعقيم المعاقم... شي بسيط مب قادر يسويه...ليش هالتوتر..؟؟؟
خوز ايده وتنهد بظيج اقوى...وقتها تقربت عنود منه وعقمت له المعاقم اللي ماقدر عليهن...وتعمدت تتاخر عشان تستجوبه شوي..
عنود: مابتخبرني شو صاير..؟؟
تلفت عبدالله كانه فجاه مهتم بديكور الغرفه...وعيونه تلمع بشكل غريب كانه خايف...وتنفسه مب طبيعي بعد... قال بصوت مخنوق..
عبدالله: ...ماشي صاير ....
قالت بعناد...وهي تمسك كندورته وتشدها...
عنود: اذا ماقلت لي بتصل باخويه سلطان وبساله ترا....!!
اطالعها عبدالله بنظرة غريبه...وفجاه امتلت عيونه دموع....
عبدالله: مابيرد عليج عنود...
انصدمت عنود...فجت كندوره عبدالله وتراجعت على ورا ...
عنود: لا....لااااااااااااا......
ياها عبدالله ومسكها من جتوفها يهزها...
عبدالله: لا تخافين... ما مات... عنود خلج قوية عشاني...دخييلج لا تنهارين احين ما اتحمل اكثر...
تنفست عنود بقوه عشان تتمالك نفسها...
عنود: شو صاااااااار..؟؟؟
عبدالله: حادث....انجلبت السياره ماعرف كيف طارت جي وانجلبت جدامنا.. سلطان ان شاء الله بيكون بخير قالولنا في المستشفى انه بيكون بخير...انا ناصر اللي مخوفني...
بطلت عنود عيونها...
عنود: ناصر بعد..!!!!!!!!!...
هز عبدالله راسه...
عبدالله: ناصر اللي كان يسوق..وسلطان معاه... الدم اللي على كندورتي دم سلطان مب ناصر...ناصر..من برا..مافيه ولا شي..بس انا خايف من اللي داخل...ماعرف ماااعرف...
مسك راسه بايده بشكل يائس...اما عنود انهارت عالشبريه ..ماقدرت تتحمل ثقل الاحداث...وايد عليهم اثنين منهم يستويبهم شي...واحد ممكن يتحملون بس اثنين..؟؟؟؟ ..
يلس عبدالله عدالها ..وهو بروحه ماسك نفسه بالغصب... مايقدر يضعف الحين...اخوانه والعايله كلها محتاجتنه..
عبدالله: ماباج تخبرين اي حد ياعنود باللي صار....تسمعين..؟؟ ماظني امي تتحمل خبر مثل هذا ولا امج بعد...ولا حمده ولا ميره ولانورة....ولا حصه بعد...محد بيتحمل...لا ترمسين الا يوم اييب ابويه وخالد...تسمعين.؟؟
هزت عنود راسها وهي تمش دموعها..
عنود: انته دكتور...ظنك بيسلمون منها..؟؟؟
هز عبدالله راسه بحيره...
عبدالله: ماعرف..ماااااااعرف... الله يستر....
نش شل سفرته بعصبيه وطلع من الغرفه ونزل تحت بسرعه ومر بالصاله من دون مايلتفت لها ولا فيه يدخل ويرمسهم..بيفتحوله تحقيق...لانه حاس انهم مابلعوها الجذبه....طلع من البيت ومشى بسرعه للسياره ...ووقف... نورة كانت متسانده عالسياره وشكلها تترياه...اطالعها بحيره..مب ناقصنها هذي بعد...نورة اول ماشافته عقدت يديها فوق صدرها..
نورة: منو منهم متعور جذي..؟؟؟
عقد عبدالله حياته...شو دراها هذي..؟؟؟.. ومارد عليها..
نورة: السيت الوراني كله خايس دم بعد....ماظني جرح في الايد يسوي هذا كله..
تنهد عبدالله...هالبنت مب هينه...فتح باب السايق وهو يقولها بعصبيه...
عبدالله: اووووووووف....انتي المفروض حد يشغلج بالتحريات...
سكر الباب وشغل السياره ونزل جامته....
عبدالله: بطلب منج شي واحد...لا تخوفين امايه.... وكلمي عنود وقوليلها عبدالله يقولج خبريني باللي صار..بس لا تطرين شي لامي ..ولا ترمسين بشي لين ما نوصل نحن فاهمه..؟؟؟
ماتريته نورة لين مايطلع بسيارته..ركظت للبيت وعلى طول ركبت فوق عند عنود..عشان تخبرها هذي باللي صاير....
عبدالله اول ماطلع بسيارته اتصل بخليفه...
خليفه: مرحبااااا...
عبدالله: هلا خلوف...اقولك....وين انته..؟؟
خليفه: وعليكم السلام والرحمه..انا بخير ونعمه شحالك انته...؟؟
عبدالله: اووفففففففففف..مافيني عليك الحين وعلى مصخرتك...وين انته..؟؟
خليفه: بسم الله بلاك...انا في الميلس يالس...
عبدالله: وحمدان..؟؟
خليفه: وياي...
عبدالله: وحميد..وعمي..؟؟
خليفه: حميد احيده في الصناعية...وابويه داخل البيت...
عبدالله: تعال انت وحمدان وعمي بسرعه وبتلاقى وياكم فمستشفى توام...ولا تسرع.. باي..
سكر عبدالله فويهه بينما هو نفسه كان مطير لمستشفى توام... وخليفه بعد التيلفون عن اذنه واطالع فيه باستغراب...
خليفه: اظني مقلب...
حمدان: منو متصل..؟؟
خليفه: عبدالله..يقول تعال انته وحمدان وابوك لمستشفى توام بسرعه....
نقز حمدان من مكانه وهو ماسك ايده المكسوره...وملامح الخوف على ويهه...
حمدان: شو مستوي بعد..؟؟؟؟
رفع خليفه كتوفه بحركه حيره..
خليفه: ماعرف...
حمدان: خيبه احيدهم في القنص لايكون حد منهم صارله شي....قم قم...قـــــــــــــم طلع سيارتك وانا بسير بزقر ابويه...
ركظ حمدان برا الميلس ساير صوب البيت...بينما خليفه طلع وراه للكراج يطلع سيارته الكوبي...كان بيتصل بعبدالله عشان يستفسر مره ثانيه لكن كان خايف من اللي بيسمعه... وقرر يتريا لين مايوصل هناك ويشوف بنفسه شو صاير..الله يستر...

يوم وصلوا المستشفى..اتلاقوا مع عبدالله عند بوابه المستشفى... مش الطواري...الثانيه...وسلموا على بعض..
بو سلطان: ياولدي شوووو مستوي وقفتوا قلبي...
حط عبدالله ايده على جتف عمه وهو يمشي معاه داخل المستشفى..
عبدالله: اذكر الله ياعمي...ان شاء الله ماشي الا كل خير..يوم بنوصل فوق بنخبرك..
عبدالله ماكانت عنده القوه يخبر هالناس والجماعه كلهم بهالخبر...بيخلي الموضوع لخالد ولابوووه..اللي يوا المستشفى اول الناس بعد ما اتصل عبدالله فيهم...
ركبوا فوق لقسم العنايه المركزة...وخلاهم عبدالله هناك بينما هو راح لقسم الدكاتره ولبس اللاب كوت ماله وحط بطاقته...ويوم حط القلم...تذكر عليا..وقوم خاله..مايدرون...لازم يبلغونهم في وقت ياي... سال عبدالله الدكتور المعاين لحالة ناصر وسلطان.... لانه سوالهم اشعه اول ماوصلوا...وهذا عمل روتيني وطبيعي بالنسبه له لكن بالنسبه لعبدالله ..كان شي مصيري...
سلطان كانت اصابته في الراس....ارتجاج في المخ... وشرخ بسيط جدا في الجمجمة...يحتاج عملية سريعه...لانه الخوف من نزيف داخلي كبير...

----------


## Taka

بالنسبه لناصر..اصابته خطيره بالعمود الفقري... حركه السياره المفاجئه وتمسكه بالسكان سببت له اصابه عنيفه.. في اخر فقرات العمود الفقري... والعصب اللي في العمود معطوب...واحتمال الشلل كبير... لكن في امل بالنجاة اذا سفرووه وتم علاجه في الخارج علاج طبيعي..لانه الموضوع موضوع اعصاب لا غير..طبعا من بعد مايعالجون اخر الفقرات ويثبتونها بمسامير...
عبدالله من سمع كلمه شلل دار راسه وضعفت ريوله..يلس عالكرسي وهو يغطي ويهه بايده....وهو يردد في نفسه..شلل..؟؟؟ مستحيل....اخوي ناصر...يتشلل..؟؟؟ ...لا...لا ياربي لا....ناصر يفضل الموت على مصير مثل هذا... اللهم لااعتراض...اللهم لا اعتراض ياربي لكن دخيلك تروف بحاله وحالنا..وتنجيه يالله يارب...
بعد ماهدت شوي اعصاب عبدالله طلع من المكتب وراح لقسم العنايه ...وين الكل هناك كان منهار ويصيح... العايله والربع... ناصر وسلطان شباب محبوبين عند الكل...وطبيعي الكل يزعل عليهم... مشى عبدالله صوبهم وهو ماله خاطر يخبرهم بالمعلومات اللي سمعها توه.... التموا حواليه وهو ياشر بايده ويهديهم..بانه بيدخل بيشوف ناصر وسلطان وبيرجع لهم بعد شوي يخبرهم بكل شي يبغونه.. وبما انه دكتور كان مسموح له يدخل قسم العناية بحرية..اما هم فممنوع عليهم...
تفجج منهم عبدالله ومادخل حد معاه لانه ممنوع...سار لغرفة سلطان اول لانها اقرب له...وشاف راسه المربوط...كان نايم طبعا...مسك ملفه وقعد يقرا... وكلم الدكتور عنه...وقال انه موعد عمليته بعد ساعتين... الله يشفيك ياسلطان...خلاه وراح لناصر.... اخوه ناصر...البشوش..الطيب والعطوف...اللي مايحب يرفض طلب لحد....طايح على هالشبريه غايب عن الوعي...مافي اي رضه او اي شمخ يدل على انه مب صاحي..كانه نايم فعلا....وتذكر وبعنف..اول شي ذكره ناصر يوم سحبوه من السياره سحاب... كان سلطان ولد عمه...وده يتطمن عليه...(سلطان بخير..شوفوا سلطان....سلطان بخير..؟؟؟).... مع انه ماكان فوعيه تماما بس كانت رغبته بالاطمئنان على ولد عمه ورفيق دربه من الصغر قويه وايد..بحيث نطق بهالكلمات... الحادث كان غريب فعلا... ناصر كان في المقدمه بينما عبدالله معاه رياييل اثنينه في سيارته وكان يمشي وراهم...والسياره الثالثه اخر شي.. كانوا يسوقون بسلاسه وطبيعية...صح مسرعين شوي ...بس في هذيج المنطقه السرعه كانت شي طبيعي وعادي...فجاه جي انزلقت السياره وطارت في الهوا وانجلبت كذا جلبه ... وعبدالله يراقبها بذهول..ورعب....اخوه وولد عمه في هذيج السياره وشي طبيعي انه يحس بالموت في هذيج اللحظه...
اللي يشوف السياره يبصم بالعشر انه اللي طالعين منها ماتوا...الله سلم بس....
مسح دموعه اللي سالت من عيونه بدون مايحس...شلل ياناصر...؟؟ شلل..؟؟؟ ... الله لا قاله ان شاء الله... طلع من القسم وهو يشوف ان عدد المتواجدين زاد.... شي طبيعي...معارفهم واحبابهم وايد...خبرهم عبدالله وبشكل مختصر عن كلام الدكتور.. ويوم نطق بكلمه شلل...الكل هدى ..وانصدم....بس رجع يطمنهم بانه احتمال الشفاء موجود مع العلاج الطبيعي في الخارج.. وان شاء الله انهم بيسفرونه باسرع فرصه...
بعدها عبدالله خذ اذن لابوه وعمه بس بالدخول عشان يشوفونهم... متى مايقدر بيطلع اذن للبقية عشان يشوفونهم بعد..بس مايقدر يخلي الدنيا سايبه لهم .. لانه القسم هو قسم عنايه وحساس ومايحتمل الازعاج والربشه...
نورة من عرفت الخبر من عند عنود وهي مب في حاله...لكن قوت نفسها... هي تدري ان امها بتنهار..حصه بعد يمكن تنهار...لذا فهم محتاجين قوتها الحين.. خلت عنود بروحها في الغرفه لانه عنود مب متجرأه تنزل وتواجههم عن تفظح نفسها ...لانها مب قادره تتماسك....اما نوره فنزلت ولازمت امها ..وتظاهرت بالبرود وكانه ماشي صاير..ومافارقتها لانها تخاف اييها الخبر وهي مب موجوده...حصه نايمه...يابخت اللي نايم..ولاهي عن كل شي.. احسن لها والله خلها راقده لين ما ينتهي هالظرف... فطوم بعد من يت من الجامعه رقدت ومانشت للحين..وهي اصلا من يت من الشارجه قامت تلازم غرفتها بشكل كبير..بسبب خوفها من ان حمداان يطب عليهم كعادته..مع انه قاطع عهد على نفسه انه مايروح البيت دامه يدري ان فطيم هناك..عشان مايسببلها مشاكل اكثر من جذي..
بالنسبه لحمده وميره..كل وحده سارت تعشي عيالها وترقدهم استعدادا للمدارس باجر...وهن مب حاسات بشي.. شكلهن بلعن جذبه عبدالله مثل مابلعتها العيوز..لانهن بكل بساطه ..يبن يصدقن هالشي...يبن يصدقن ان الكل بخير ومافيهم شي عشان جي بالهن مرتاح...
الساعه تسع ونص وصل بو خالد مع خالد.. وبو سلطان راح بيته بعد مع خليفه عشان يخبر اهله هو بعد...
مصيبتهم كانت كبيره..ولازم يتكاتفون الحين ويصمدون لين ماتعدي على خير...
بو خالد كان احساسه فظيع...واحد من عياله يطيح هالطيحه العوفه..صحيح هو جامد وقوي ولين الحين متظاهر بالصبر...لكنه مهما كان ..شيبه وكبير في السن..ومايهون عليه واحد من عياله اييه شي ويطيح جدام عيونه بهالطريقه...
دخل هو وخالد الصاله... وطلب خالد من نوره تروح تزقر ميره بس... اما حمده بيخبرونها بالخبر بعدين...لانهم يدرون انها بتنهار هي الثانيه ومب زين يصير هالشي جدام خالد..الافضل تكون بروحها..
كانت العيوز اطالع في ويه ريلها مستغربه وقلبها منقبض...واطالع في ويه خالد المكتئب...وتدري ان الموضوع جايد وفيه شي..
ام خالد: شو صاير ياحمد....شو صاير خبروووني...؟؟؟
بو خالد: استهدي بالله ياموزه...صبري شوي..
ام خالد: لا اله الا الله...خبروووني شو فيكم...؟؟ شو صاير..؟؟
دخلت ميره واللهفة على ويهها.. ودخلت معاها نورة اللي بدا الحزن على ويهها...وقعدت عدال امها...تساندها.. اما ميره فيلست في كرسي مجابل عدال خالد...
وتكلم خالد بهدوء...لانه ابوه خانقتنه العبره من الصبح...
خالد: انا بقولكن..بس اباكن تقون نفووسكن....وتستهدن بالله...وتكثرن الدعاء..لانه اي شي ثاني مايصلح ولا يفيدنا في هاللحظه.... ناصر..وسلطان... همممم.. سووا حادث في البر.. (غمض عينه يوم سمع الشهقات ارتفعت..من ميره وامه..نوره كانت هادية)..وكلهم في العناية الحين...سلطان..بيسووله عمليه بعد (واطالع ساعته).. بعد نص ساعه..وان شاء الله بعدها بيكون بخير...اما ناصر...بنسفره باسرع وقت ان شاء الله .. اصابته خطيره في العمود الفقري... ولازم يتسفر...
صرخت الام صرخه مخنووقه بينما مسكتها نورة ولوت عليها بقووو...وهي تصيح بهدوء..والام كانت منهاره وتصيح بصوت عالي ..والشايب يالس ويطالع الزوليه بكآبة .. بينما ميره مدت ايدها تمسك ايد خالد بقوو..ودموعها على ويهها...وحاولت تتماسك... اطالعها خالد بنظره حزينه..
ميرة: قوم امي يدرون..؟؟
خالد: اخوانج بس يدرون وعمي...بس احيده عمي رد مع خليفه البيت عشان يخبرون امج وحرمه سلطان بهالخبر..
ميرة: اصابه سلطان وين؟؟..ماقلت لي...
خالد: اصابة سلطان في الراس...قالوا ارتجاج في المخ وشرخ بسيط في الجمجمه...وبيسووله عمليه وبعدها بيكون بخير ان شاء الله...
نزلت ميره راسها وهي تصيح بشكل اكبر...مد خالد ايده وخذها بحظنه... مايباها تعب نفسها خصوصا عشان حملها ..لانها في الشهر السادس الحين...
خالد: لا تخافين يام حمد...ان شاء الله اخوج ماعليه الا العافيه لاتخافين....
الشيبه كان ساكت طول الوقت...يطالع حرمته بعين حزينه... ماله قوه يهديها...بروحه هو مب في حاله...وقتها فكر... وين حصه..؟؟؟ ...
قامت العيوز من حظن بنتها..
ام خالد: ودوني اشوف ولدي...
بو خالد:....................

----------


## Taka

خالد: مب الحين يا امايه.... باجر الصبح بتسيرين انتي وحمده تشوفونه...الحين روحي ارتاحي وادعيله بيفيده اكثر...
ام خالد: هو ما بيموت صح خالد...؟؟ لا تقص عليه دخيلك قولي ان ناصر مابيموت...
بو خالد: ياحرمه ليش تفاولين عالولد... مافيه الا الخير ان شاء الله....
مسكت نورة امها...
نورة: نسير امايه....نسير حجرتج...عشان اطيحين شوي ترتاحين...
ام خالد: وين ارتااح وولدي في المستشفى ..وييييييين...!!
خالد: امايه سيري طيحي واستهدي بالله...باجر الصبح بوديج تشوفينه لا تخافين...
سارت الام مع نورة وحطتها في شبريتها ولحفتها.. وحطت لها كوب ماي عدال راسها...وسكرت الليت وطلعت... رجعت الصاله ..وين كانوا على حالهم..
نورة: منو بيخبر حمده بالموضوع..؟؟
خالد: وين حصه..؟؟
نورة: راقده من العصر...ماظني تنش احين...
خالد: سيريلها انتي وميره...لا تفاجؤونها بالخبر عن تتخبل علينا...
وصد لميره اللي كانت تصيح عداله..
خالد: ياميره استهدي بالله انتي بعد....شحقه تصيحون ..؟؟؟... ترومين تروحين تخبرينها والا..؟؟
هزرت راسها بصمت.. ومشت دموعها وقامت وطلعت مع نورة لبيت ناصر... بينما خالد يقنع ابوه يروح يطيح شوي في الغرفه ويرتاح... لانه خالد بيرجع المستشفى...

فبيت ناصر.. ويه ميره اللي مليان دموع وعيونها المحمره قالن الكلام قبل اللسان.. بالتالي حمده انصدمت وحست بشي جايد...اندفعت ميره ولوت على حمده بقوو...
حمده: شو مستوي ميره....؟؟ بلاج..؟؟
فكرت نورة..بانه مافي طريقه مبسطه تقدر تنقل فيه خبر مثل هذا لحمده...مهما كان..زوجها ..وحبيبها..وابو عيالها.... مابتتحمل... بينما ميره زادت الطين بله..
ميرة: قولي لا اله الله الله....
قالت حمده برعب..
حمده: قووولي شو مستوي....شوفيكم..ناصر فيه شي..؟؟؟؟
ميرة: قولي لا اله الا الله اول...
حمده: لا اله الا الله...يالله خبريني...
ميرة: سلطان وناصر...سووا حادث بسيط في البر....(شهقت حمده).. لا تخافين..كل شي ان شاء الله بيمر على خير.. كلهم في المستشفى احين...
عقت حمده بثقل جسمها كله عالكرسي.... وهي اطالع في ويوههن مب مصدقه..
حمده:..ناصر..!!...لا....لاااااااااا...مستحيل...انت ي جذابه..
قعدت نورة عدالها تهديها...وتخبرها بالتفاصيل..وميره معاها...لكن مثل ماقلنا من قبل...مافي اي طريقه سهله لنقل خبر مثل هذا...والنتيجه ان حمده انهارت..خصوصا يوم درت ان الظربه في العمود الفقري...حمده مثقفه وتعرف ان الظربه في العمود الفقري مب هينه ابدا... وممكن يتشلل بسببها... مع انه محد درى لانه خالد مارمس عن الشلل ابدا..ومحد حد في باله ان ناصر ممكن يتشلل...لكن هي عرفت بنفسها..بانه هالشي ممكن يصير....وهالشي اللي خلااها تنهار اكثر..
قعدت ميره معاها تهديها بينما نورة رجعت البيت ودخلت على امها وشافتها مثل ماهي ...منسدحه وتصيح...طلعت وركبت فوق..ودخلت على عنود اللي قاعده متربعه على كرسي صالتها الصغيره حاظنه التيلفون وسرحانه ...
نورة: انتشر الخبر... باقي حصه..وفطيم...
عنود: توني متصله بعبدالله....سلطان توه داخل غرفة العمليات... وناصر على حاله...شو حالها عموه..؟؟
يلست نورة عدالها..
نورة: شو تتوقعين..؟؟... منسدحه على شبريتها وتصيح.. الله يعينا على هالفتره...
عنود: حمده حد خبرها...
نورة: توني يايه من عندها... وخليت ميره وياها..وحالتها هي الثانيه ماتسر...
عنود: امي بعد حالتها ما تسر...وحرمه سلطان اغمى عليها...قبل شوي مسكره عن خليفه...
هزت نورة راسها باسف...الوضع كله مؤسف... ويزعل...

عبدالله اتصل بسعيد ...مب زين مايخبرونهم ..بيزعلون وايد...وهم من الاهل ولازم يدرون...وخبره بكل شي...سعيد انصدم من الخاطر... واصر انه يعرف التفاصيل كلها..وحالة كل واحد منهم بالتفصيل....وبعد ماخلص ..سكر عن عبدالله وبلغ فيصل وابوه...وفيصل تولى مهمة انه يبلغ عليا بشكل مناسب...عليا مثل نورة..تتماسك في الظروف السيئه...وكانت عمليه جدا ..صح صاحت وزعلت وايد بس جهزت اغراض لها ولفيصل وعيالها ليومين... لازم تروح هناك تساندهم...بينا هلال ركب مع سعيد وطاروا للعين...فيصل شل عليا وراحوا وراهم هم بعد... وام فيصل تمت في البيت مع بناتها منى ومنال..ماتقدر تخليهم بروحهم وماتقدر تشلهم بعد.. ولو انه كان خاطرها تسير وتواسي ام خالد...بس ماباليد حيله..
الساعه 11 وصلوا هل الشارجه العين...سعيد وابوه ساروا المستشفى على طول وكان بينهم وبين عبدالله اتصال دايم.. بينما فيصل ودا عليا البيت وراح المستشفى بدوره...
عنود استاذن من عبدالله بانها تروح مع الدريول لبيت اهلها عشان اتم مع امها في هالوقت.. لكنه ماطاع انها تروح مع الدريول..وقال انه هو بنفسه بيي يشلها وبيوديها هناك....وهذا اللي صار...الساعه 11 ونص كانت عنود مع امها...وباتت هناك وياها... بينما نورة دخلت على فطيم اللي كانت تدرس..وخبرتها بالسالفه كلها...

مافي داعي اقولكم ان ذيج الليله محد منهم نام...والساعات كانت تمر ثقييله بشكل فظيع..

الساعه خمس الفجر....قامت حصه من النوم...وصلت صلاة الفجر... كانت شبعانه رقاد...بس يوعانه..وفكرت تنزل تسوي لها سندويش والا شي..لبست شيلتها البيظا ونزلت...واستغربت....شو صاير بالبيت.؟؟ الكل واعي... دخلت الصاله ووقفت منصدمه....وتاكدت من ساعتها..الساعه خمس الفجر...شو يسوون هذيلا كلهم في هالساعه هني..؟؟ نورة وفطيم وعليا وابوي وخالد وخالي هلال وسعيد وفيصل....
عدلت حصه شيلتها وسلمت بصوت ماينسمع...والكل يطالعها مدهوش..والتعب على ويوههم والحزن...مافيهم يخبرون حصه بعد....
تجدمت حصه وهي تبتسم باستغراب لعليا..وسلمت عليها..
حصه: انتي شو تسوويين هني..؟ متى ييتي..؟؟
سكتت عليا عنها وهي تبتسم لها بتعب..
مشت حصه لخالها..وسلمت عليه...
حصه: انته بعد خالي هني...شو هالمفاجأة.. ماخبرتونا...
بو فيصل: شحالج يابنتي.؟؟ هالكثر رقاد..؟
حصه: ههههههههه كنت سهرانه وبخيتها برقده...
تراجعت حصه ..كانت مستحيه لانه كلهم متواجدين...ويلست عدال عليا..
حصه: شوفيكم عليا...؟؟ ليش واعين الحين.؟؟
عليا: مافينا شي...
نورة: حرام عليج عليا...خبريها لا تخلينها جي...
تلفتت حصه حواليها...كلهم على ويووههم نفس التعبير....التعب والحزن...
حصه: شوووفيكم..؟؟؟؟ امي وين..؟؟؟ ..
عليا: امي بخير لا تخافين....
حصه: عيل؟؟...منوووو..؟؟؟؟ شووووفيكم..؟؟؟
حصه كانت تدري ان عبدالله وناصر في القنص عشان جي ماشكت فيهم..على بالها بعدهم في القنص...
عليا: اخوج ناصر في المستشفى حصه....
سكتت حصه...حست كانها تلقت صفعه قويه...ناصر في المستشفى.؟؟؟
حصه: ليش..؟؟
عليا: هو وولد عمج سلطان سووا حادث في البر... سلطان الحين بخير الحمد لله بس ناصر...حالته خطيره وهو في العناية الحين ولازم يتسفر...
وماكثرت عليا اكثر من جذي... وحصه اطالع فيها وهي ما تشوفها اصلا....تذكرت سيف..والعناية....العناية ...العناية.... ليش كل اللي احبهم يروحون العناية..؟؟؟؟....قعدت حصه مكانهاهادية...وماذرفت ولا دمعه...كانت صدمة كبيره ماقدرت تتحملها وهي توها قايمه من النوم.... امس نايمه والكل مستانس وكل شي طبيعي..قمت وحصلت الوضع منجلب فوق تحت.... مب معقوول..!!!..
سعيد كان كل شوي يرفع نظرة لنورة اللي مجابلتنه من اخر الصاله...معجب بصمودها وقوتها....يدري انها داخليا مب متحمله الوضع حالها حالهم...لكنها عشانهم صامده....كان وده يروح يضمها و يواسيها وويخبرها بان اخوها بيكون بخير ان شاء الله.... لكن طبعا مب قادر...
الرياييل كانوا يتكلمون ويشرحون كيف كان الحادث وكيف صارت الاصابه...ويتناقشون حول الموضوع وافضل بلاد يتسفر لها ناصر..باختصار..يتكلمون عن كل شي يدور حوالي هالموضوع...ويوم رمس الشايب اخيرا من بعد طول الصمت...ماسمعته نورة عن شو يتكلم بالضبط...كانت تراقبه وقلبها يعورها على حالة ابوها...فجاه الشايب صاح....بينما حظنه خالها هلال...ونورة تراقب...وماتحملت الوضع...ابوها يصيح..؟؟ اول مره تصير هذي...اول مره تشوفه بهالحاله...وماتحملت..وفجاه صاحت هي بعد ...لكنها قامت وطلعت برا الصاله وبرا البيت بعد ويلست في البلكونه تصيح... تتحمل اي شي...لكن شوفة ابوها يصيح ماتتحملها...
سعيد كان يراقبها..وعوره قلبه عليها وعلى الشايب بنفس الوقت....دموعه كانت متجمعه فعينه لكن كل شوي يمشهن قبل ماينزلن...
حصه قامت ودخلت غرفه امهاا اللي كانت يالسه عالشبريه وراسها بين ايديها...
حصه: امايه...
رفعت الام راسها ومدت ايدها وهي تصيح...وحظنت حصه وصاحت وصاحت ..وهي على بالها ان حصه يت تطلب المواساه..لكن اللي صار العكس..حصه قعدت تواسي امها...بينما هي بعدها مب مستوعبه اللي صار...

الساعه سبع..تلبست الام مع حمده...وركبوا مع خالد ووداهم المستشفى..بينما بو خالد طاح شوي في الحجره عشان يرتاح لانه من امس مب راقد... وبو فيصل راح معاهم مع فيصل... نورة كانت بعدها في البلكونه...ومعاها فطيم....بينما حصه تمت مع عليا وميره...سعيد من الساعه ست دخل غرفة الضيوف يطيح شوي...لكنه رجع نش من بعد ماهنت له الرقده.. طلع من البيت وشاف نورة منزله راسها للطاوله اللي في البلكون..وحاظنتنه بين ايديها..وفاطمه يالسه عندها...كسرت خاطره ويا صوبهم ويلس عدالهن عالطاوله...
رفعت نورة راسها مستغربه عشان تشوف منو اللي يا وانضم لهن...يوم شافت سعيد ابتسمت..
نورة: هلا سعيد...
ونزلت نظرها لحظنها... وهي تتراجع عشان تتساند عالكرسي...
بينما سعيد مد ايده ومسك ايدها وضغط عليها...متعاطف...
سعيد: ناصر بيكون بخير...لا تحاتين نورة....
نورة: الله يسمع منك...
ماعرف سعيد شو يقولها اكثر...غير انه متعاطف معاها...
سعيد: انا بسير المستشفى احين....تامريني على شي.؟
نورة: اذا دخلت على ناصر وشافك..سلم عليه..
ابتسم سعيد
سعيد: ان شاء الله بتسيرين عقب وبتسلمين عليه بنفسج...بس خلج قوية...
نورة: ان شاء الله سعيد...
ضغط على ايدها اكثر وعقب ابتعد عنها ووقف..
سعيد: فمان الله...
نورة+ فطيم: الله وياك...

خالد من بعد ماوصل الحريم للمستشفى وخلاهم عند خاله وعبدالله هناك .. خذ جواز ناصر واوراقه الضروريه وراح بوظبي.. لواحد من الشيوخ..وبما ان خالد منصبه عالي في الجيش...قدر ينظم سفره لناصر لالمانيا...وعلى حساب الجيش. مع مرافق...وخالد بيكون هذا المرافق..

-----------------------------

----------


## Taka

الجزء الستـــــوووون... 

ام خالد وحمده كانن يبن يقعدن عند ناصر اكثر من جذي...لكن ماخلووهن لانه ممنوع...فرجعن البيت من الساعه ثمان ونص...
الساعه 11 رجع خالد من بوظبي وراح راسا للمستشفى...وخبر ابوه واخوانه والجماعه هناك ان الطايره الخاصه بتكون جاهزة العصر..الساعه 5... بالتالي اتصل بميره وطلب منها تجهز له شنطه للسفر وتحط فيها ثياب من كل نوع... وطلب منها تخبر حمده بعد عشان اجهز لناصر شنطه هو الثاني.. 
عليا طلبت من فيصل انه ايي يوديها المستشفى عشان تشوف اخوها...وتبا تيب خواتها معاها ..طبعا اصرت على هالشي اكثر من بعد ماعرفت ان ناصر بيسافر العصر...لازم يشوفونه ويسلمون عليه...
بالتالي يا فيصل البيت وشل عليا وحصه المدهوشة لين الحين ونورة...اما عيال عليا وفيصل خلوهم عند فطيم....
خليفه وحمدان وسعيد وعبدالله وخالد وابو خالد وابو سلطان وحميد وبو فيصل..الكل كان موجود في المستشفى..طبعا + الربع والمعارف اللي وقفوا معاهم من البدايه وقفه يشهد لها الكل...لانهم فعلا ماقصروا...وماخلوهم رواحهم..هذاك القسم كان مليان بس من ربعهم ومعارفهم...
سلطان من بعد العمليه اطمنوا على حالته...بس قالوا انه بيخلونه يومين في العنايه للمراقبه لين ماتستقر حالته وتتماثل للشفا..كان غايب عن الوعي معظم الوقت.....عشان جي يوم اييه حد من اخوانه والا اهله يشوفه ويسلم عليه ماكان يحس بهم...
اما ناصر..فكان مخدر بالكامل...لكنه يوم ايييه حد يفتح عيونه ويكلمهم بكلمات بسيطه جدا على قد مايقدر..ويرجع ينام مره ثانيه...كان مدرك ان حالته خطيره...لكن مابيده شي يسويه غير الصبر..
الساعه 12 ونص.. وصلن قوم عليا مع فيصل المستشفى.. كانت حصه تمشي معاهن وهي لين اللحظه مب مستوعبه ان اخوها ناصر في العنايه...وصلوا قسم العنايه...فيصل قالهم يمشون بسرعه عسب القسم متروس رياييل..وكان يمشي جدامهن بسرعه...عليا ونوره..سرعن من خطواتهن هن بعد ولحقن فيصل...لكن حصه من شافت باب قسم العنايه....ظاعت .... وقفت مكانها وهي تراقب عليا ونورة وفيصل يبتعدون ويختفون ورا باب العناية الي تسكر وراهم... تذكرت هالمشهد...تذكرت سيف ... وكيف كان متعور ساعتها...خافت...ماتبا تشوف ناصر بنفس الحاله او اكثر...ما تتحمل تشوفه متشوه...محد خبرها ساعتها ان ناصر ظاهريا مافيه اي شي وشكله طبيعي جدا....ماكانت تدري...عقلها ماكان يستوعب اي شي...وقفت بعيد عن باب العناية...عدال الايدار...بعيد شوي عن الرياييل المتجمعين...تحس بالضياع..ومب عارفه شو تسوي... 
خليفه كان واقف يكلم حميد اخوه بعيد شوي عن الرياييل...حميد كان يوصيه بانه اذا صار وكلم سلطان لايخبره عن حالة ناصر..ويقوله انه بخير...لا يخبره باي شي الا يوم تكون حالته مستقره تماما ويطلع من العنايه...بعد ماخلصوا رمسه راح حميد للمصاعد ومر من عدال حصه وماعرفها...طنشها على باله حرمه من الحريم وماله خص..دخل المصعد ونزل... اماخليفه اللي كان يراقب حميد وهو رايح بذهن شارد...انتبه عالبنت...ورصص عيونه يدقق..الطول..والجسم..وحركه الايد المتوتره....حصه.!!!!!!!.... تقرب منها بتردد...خوفه انه تكون مب حصه ويتفشل...وقف بعيد وقال..
خليفه: حصه..؟!!...
ارتجفت حصه والتفتت له بخوف وهي تطلع من افكارها السودا...وعرف خليفه ساعتها ان هذي حصه فعلا...وثاار شي في نفسه...شو تسوي هذي واقفه هالوقفه هني بين الرياييل..؟؟ وينهم عنها ؟؟؟..منو مخلنها هني.؟ صدق مايستحون...
تقرب منها لين وقف عدالها وهي اطالعه والخوف مبين على حركاتها..طبعا مايشوف ويهها لانها متغشيه...بس واضح من حركه ايدها وارتجافها الكامل انها خايفه...
قال بانفعال..
خليفه: شو تسوين واقفه هني...؟؟؟؟
اشرت حصه على باب العناية بصبع مرتجف...
حصه: آآآ.... قوم عليا.....ييت مع قوم عليا...
مافهم خليفه شي...
وتلفت حواليه بحيره...
خليفه: تبيني ادخلج..؟؟
قالت على طول بدون تردد..
حصه:...لااااااااا...
استغرب خليفه....ليش ماتبا تشوف اخوها.؟!!!...
خليفه: اردج البيت.؟؟؟؟
هزرت راسها..
حصه: لاااا...
خليفه: عيل شو تبين..؟؟؟...مايصير توقفين هني... اخوج بيسفرونه العصر ماتبين تسلمين عليه..؟؟
حصه: بلى....
خليفه: يالله عيل بدخلج داخل...
حصه: لا..ماريد ادخل....
تلفت خليفه مره ثانيه بعصبيه...وقفتهم قامت تلفت الانتباه...وعيون وايد قامت تبصبص عليهم...بينما حصه بدت تصيح توها....توها بس استوعبت ان اخوها حالته خطيره...وبيتسفر العصر...ماعرف خليفه شو يسوي..وحصه تهدد بانها تنهار باي لحظه...يزقر حد من خوانها..؟؟؟ لالا...اخاف يهزبونها...
مد ايده ومسكها ايدها وسحبها وراه للمصاعد... وفتح المصعد ودخل ودخلها وراه...كان هندي بعد موجود في المصعد... وحصه بعدها تصيح ومب حاسه باي شي حواليها...وخليفه مب عارف ان اللي يسويه صح والا غلط...هو اكيد غلط...بس ماعنده حل ثاني.. حصه ماتقدر تشوف اخوها احين ...شكلها مغصوبه عالييه هني...
فتح المصعد وطلع على باله حصه بتمشي وراه..بس حصه يلست على ارضيه المصعد تصيح..بينما طلع الهندي وهي يطالعها باستغراب...وخليفه حن قلبه عليها...ليش يابوها هني؟؟ حرام عليهم.. تقرب ومسك باب المصعد بايد وحده عشان مايسكر...ومد ايده لايد حصه اللي مغطيه بها ويهها..
خليفه: حصه قوومي...استهدي بالله وقومي...
مطها من ايدها ووقفها وهي بعدها تصيح...وطلعها من المصعد ووداها سيارته ..وركبها بالغصب..وسكر الباب وراها وركب هو مكان السايق..ويلس هناك...يتريا نوبه حصه تخلص.. لكن مرن عشر دقايق..ويشوفها كل ما اييها تزيد... 
في غرفة ناصر..عليا ونورة واقفات يكلمنه ويتشكرن له بالسلامه..وفيصل خلاهن وطلع برا.. محد منهم في حالتهم ذيج انتبه انه حصه اختفت...الا يوم سال ناصر..
ناصر: وين حصه؟ مايت..؟؟
تلفتت نورة برعب... وعليا استغربت وطلعت برا تشوف...محد في الممر...
نورة: مادري والله ياناصر يت ويانا لكن مادري وين سارت...
وعليا في الممر شافت عبدالله واقف مع ابوه يكلمه ويشرحله للمره العاشره تفاصيل حالة ظهر ناصر.. الشايب بعده مب مستوعب حالة ولده...
عليا: عبدالله..تعال شوي..
تقرب عبدالله منها..
عبدالله: عونج...
عليا: عانك الله يارب...اقول..ماشفت حصه..
عبدالله عقد حياته...وتلفت..
عبدالله: يت وياكم هي؟
عليا: هي بس توني انتبهت انها مادخلت ويانا...شوفها الله يخليك..
عبدالله: بشوفها احين...
رجعت عليا تدخل داخل ودخل معاها ابو خالد.. وقالت لناصر ان حصه الحين بتي..
بينما عبدالله طلع برا وماشاف حد واقف..مسك حمدان وساله..
عبدالله: حمدان ماشفت حصه...؟
حمدان: لا...شفت حريم دخلن مادخلت وياهن؟؟
عبدالله: لا مادشت ...مادريبها وين راحت حسبي الله عبليسها..
راح عبدالله يسال حد ثاني اذا شافوا بنت كانت هني...وواحد منهم قاله انه شاف خليفه يتكلم مع بنت وراح معاها بعدين.... عرف عبدالله انها حصه..ابتعد بعيد واتصل على خليفه...اللي مبتلش مب عارفه شو يسوي بحصه.. 
خليفه: هلا عبدالله..
عبدالله: هلا...خلوووف..حصه عندك...؟؟؟
خليفه: هي..هذيه تصيح...
عبدالله: ليش مادخلت؟؟؟
خليفه: مادريبها...متروعه ادش..ماتبا تدخل وماتبا تروح البيت..مب عارف شو اسوي..سحبتها للسياره مب زين الرياييل قاموا يطالعونا...
عبدالله: ماتبا تسير البيت..؟؟
خليفه: لا ماتبا...
عبدالله: شو هالخريط....هاتها...خلها تسلم على اخوها.. محد بييبهاعقب...
خليفه: بحاول وياها....بس خلها تهدا شوي مقطعه عمرها من الصايح...
عبدالله: يوووووووه شحقه ماصاحت في البيت وخلصت....
خليفه: مادري..شكلها بس توها استوعبت...المهم خلها تهدا انته وعقب بردها فوق..
عبدالله: همممممممم خلاص اوكي..باي
سكر عبدالله عن خليفه... هو واثق منه... ويدري بخليفه ريال وماتقصد اللي صار... رجع للقسم يخبر قوم عليا بهالكلام...
خليفه صد على حصه اللي هدت شوي وعقت غشوتها وقامت تمش دموعها وويها بكلينكس..
خليفه: ليش تصيحين حصه..؟؟ اخوج ماعليه الا العافيه ان شاء الله..
قالت حصه وهي تشاهق...
حصه: ليش...ليش عيل..بيسفروونه..؟!!.
تقطع قلب خليفه عليها...اول مره يشوفها تصيح...وماتحمل..
خليفه: يابنت الحلال يحتاج تسفير..علاج برا احسن عن هني حصه...
حصه: ليش عيل مابيسفرون سلطان..؟؟
خليفه: سلطان اصابته مختلفه...والحين هو بخير...
حصه: ليش وين اصابة ناصر..؟
خليفه: اصابته في العمود الفقري.. ويباله علاج طبيعي..
بهت ويه حصه وهي بتاكل ويه خليفه بعيونها... انصدمت...
حصه: اخويه مشلول صح..؟؟؟ مابيقدر يمشي..؟
خليفه: حرام عليج ليش تفاولين عالريال..؟؟؟..
رجعت حصه تصيح مره ثانيه لمجرد تخيلها ناصر على كرسي متحرك...وحظنت ويهها بكفوفها وهي تصيح..
تقرب خليفه..ومد ايده...شوي وكان بيحظنها..بس انتبه لنفسه... وتراجع..غلط...ماعطوني الثقه عشان اسوي هالشي....غلط...هز راسه وطرد ابليس من راسه...
خليفه: حصه....حصه اطالعيني...حصه...
رفعت حصه راسها وسحبت كلينكس مره ثانيه ومشت ويهها...
خليفه: اخوج بيكون بخير ان شاء الله... دام الدكاتره قالوا في امل... ان شاء الله فيه امل...انا ماحيدج ظعيفه جي احيدج قويه... اكيد ناصر بيحط فخاطره اذا ماسرتي تسلمين عليه...
سكتت حصه شوي وردت سالت..
حصه: متشوه.؟؟؟
استغرب خليفه سؤالها.....متشوه..!!!..هذا اللي مخوفنها وماخلاها تدخل..؟؟...
خليفه: شووو..؟؟؟... لا ابدا...كانه راقد مافيه شي ابدا...يالله قومي الله يطولي بعمرج..حطي الرحمن فصدرج وادعيله...ان شاء الله بيكون بخير..
حصه: هي صح....نسيت....(ورفعت نظرها له وحاولت تبتسم) .. تستاهل سلامة اخوك...
ابتسم لها خليفه ابتسامه حلوه بامتنان...
خليفه: الله يسلمج يارب...يالله تغشي خلينا نسير ..عبدالله محتشر..
سمعت كلامه حصه وتغشت وطلعت...كانوا يمشون منفصلين طول الوقت...لانه حصه كانت متشجعه هالمره..فما كان بحاجه انه يسحبها...لكن يوم وصلوا قسم العنايه ترددت الخبله مره ثانيه..وهالشي اضطر خليفه انه يمسك ايدها ويسحبها غصب..لين مادخلها قسم العنايه وحصل عبدالله في الممر..وفج ايد حصه..تقرب عبدالله منهم... وهو يطالع حصه بنظرة عطوف..
عبدالله: هااا حصه...شو حالج احين.؟؟

----------


## Taka

انشالله اكمل فيوم ثاني .....
مع السلامه.....

----------


## Taka

طاحت حصه بحظن اخوها ودموعها تارسه عيونها..
عبدالله: لا تخافين...ناصر بخير ماعليه شر....
حصه: انته..بتسافر وياه..؟؟
عبدالله: لا..خالد بيسافر وياه...بس يمكن الحقهم عقب.. يالله تعالي سلمي عليه..يسال عنج..
سار عبدالله مع اخته داخل الغرفه ..وخليفه طمن على حصه انها عند اخوانها واهلها وطلع من القسم وسار عند قوم سعيد وحمدان...
حصه عقت غشوتها..وشافت ناصر..شبه مغمض..ووقفت عداله ودموعها تنزل بدون صياح...فعلا ناصر مافيه اي كدمه ..اي شمخ...مختلف كليا عن حالة سيف قبل ما.....قبل ما يتوفى....
عليا: وين كنتي انتي..؟؟؟؟
انتبه ناصر وفتح عيونه وطالع حصه..وابتسم لها..وابتسمت هي بعد..
حصه: حمدلله عالسلامه ياخوي...ماتستاهل والله...
ناصر: الله يسلمج ياحصه...
حصه: بتسافر اليوم العصر...تروح وترجع بالسلامه ان شاء الله...
ناصر: ان شاء الله...ديروا بالكم على امايه...وحمده..وعيالي.. لا تحسسونهم اني غايب عنهم ياحصه..
حصه: عيالك فعيونا لاتحاتي...انته ماعليك الا من نفسك بس...نباك ترجع احسن من اول...
ناصر: كله بايد الله...
حصه: ونعم بالله ...
سكت ناصر بعد ماتعب من هالحوار الصغير...وغمض عيونه مره ثانيه....وغاب في عالم مايعلمه غير رب العالمين..

بعد الغدا اللي محد اشتهى ياكله...رجعت ام خالد وحمده يسلمون على ناصر ويشوفونه قب مايسافر... ومن بعدها وبمساعده المستشفى وسياره الاسعاف..
راحوا الجماعه كلهم لمطار دبي...والكل راح معاهم يسلم على ناصر قبل مايسافر هو وخالد...ومن بعد ماسافروا...رجع سعيد وابوه لبيتهم ..اما فيصل رجع العين لانه عليا تباتقعد عند اهلها بعدها يومين.. ورجعوا بعد اهل العين كلهم...

كان عبدالله راكب مع خليفه ومعاهم حمدان.. وصلوا العين وكانت الساعه9.. والتعب ماخذ منهم كل قوه...يومين كاملات محد رقد منهم.. خليفه وصل عبدالله البيت...
عبدالله: مشكوورين...انزلوا تعشوا...
خليفه: مشكوور عبدالله بنسير البيت...
عبدالله: لا والله احين حزه عشا..واظني العشا زاهب...والله ياتنزلون تتعشون..
سحب عبدالله الكرسي وجدمه لجدام عشان يطلع حمدان منه...لانه السياره كوبي مافيها غير باب جدامي..طلع حمدان وطلع خليفه بعد..وساروا للميلس..وعبدالله دخل البيت يخبرهم يحطون العشا...
وكان فيصل وابوه بو خالد وصلوا قبلهم...ويالسين في الميلس..

فاطمه ونورة كانن يواجن من الدريشه يوم سمعت صوت سياره.. شهقت فطيم يوم شافت ايد حمدان...
قالت بصوت واطي
فطيم: فديييييييييييييته...
وتنهدت...باسف..على حالة حمدان.... بينما نورة ابتسمت بتعب..
نورة: تعالي نسير الصاله اشوف عبدالله ياي هالصوب ماباه يشوفنا نوايق عليهم..
دخلت نورة وفطيم الصاله عند عليا وميره وحصه وعنود...
دخل عبدالله عليهن...
عبدالله: السلام عليكم...
الكل: وعليكم السلااااااااام..
عليا: هاا..سافروا بالسلامه..
عبدالله: هي الحمد لله...بيتصل خالد يوم بيوصلون ان شاء الله... اقول..عيال عمي في الميلس حطولنا عشا ..
نورة: ان شاء الله...
رد عبدالله طلع من الصاله ورجع للميلس...
عليا: شكله تعباااان فديته...
عنود: الا ميت من التعب بس مب رايم يرقد مب هاين عليه اخوه وولد عمه...
نورة: قومي حصه..نسير المطبخ نشوف هالبقره شو مسويه عشا..
نشن البنات وسارت فاطمه معاهن ورتبن العشا وزادن عليه خفايف...وطرشنه للميلس..

من بعد العشا..رجعوا خليفه وحمدان البيت..والبقيه ساروا كلهم يرقدون وهم حيلهم منهد من عقب يوم طويل جدا...
خالد اتصل بعبدالله الفجر بعد صلاة الفجر على طول..وطمنه بانهم بخير وبانه ناصر استقر في منطقة بون 2 اللي هي كلها مستوصفات صحية.. في المستشفى وبانهم حاليا يسوووله فحص شامل...وخالد عطوه غرفه مجاوره لناصر في المستشفى نفسه...بحيث مابيضطر انه يستاجر شقه...وبيكون دايما قريب من اخوه.. وبيرجع يتصل بهم بعدين ويطمنهم على نتايج الفحوصات وكل شي..
فطيم خلووها نهاية هالاسبوع في العين..بسبب ظروف العايله..واصلا الاسبوع الياي بيكون اخر اسبوع تقضيه في هالبيت لانها من بداية الاسبوع اللي بعده خلاص بتنتقل للسكن بعد مارتبت امورها مع الجامعه بس قالولها تتريا شوي عسب يفضوون لهاغرفه ويشوفون في اي سكن يحطوونها... بينما سعيد بيتولى شرح السبب لاهله وبان فطيم موكلتنه يخبرهم...خلال الاسبوع الياي...

----------


## Taka

يوم الجمعه عليا وامها وخواتها + فطيم كانن قاعدات في الصاله..وكان الوقت ظهر..نزل عبدالله مع عنود وهي لابسه عباتها...وقال انهم بيسيرون عند سلطان بما انهم طلعوه من العناية الحين..... وراحوا..
سالت عليا بفضول..
عليا: على فكره ...لاحظت ايد حمدان بانها مجبسه...
نورة وحصه كل وحده اطالع الثانيه بتوتر...بينما فطيم نزلت راسها للارض..
ام خالد: حادث يقول..
عليا: من متىى..؟؟
نورة: من اسبوعين جي تقريبا...او يمكن اكثر...
عليا: مسكيين مايستاهل...
شافت فطوم ان الوقت مناسب الحين عشان تخبر عمتها..
فطوم: على فكره عموووه...الاسبوع الياي اخر اسبوع اسكن عندكم هني..
ام خالد: ويدي.؟؟!!!...ليش يابنتي..؟؟؟...
فطوم: عمووه سعيد مايباني اقعد هني بروحي بعد مايعرسن البنات..قالي السكن احسن لج وانا بعد بطول في الدراسه...
ام خالد: وانتي شووو عليج هذا بيتج بعد...بتخليني ارووحي عقب مايعرسن بناتي..
فطوم: والله الود ودي ياعموه اني اسكن عندج لكن سعيد مب راضي..
ام خالد: ماعليج من سعيد انا برمسه....
ابتسمت نورة وحصه بينما فطيم حست بالخوف...ياويلي..انا شو سويت..؟؟ احين سعيد بيقول انتي شيشتي عموه عليه عشان تتوسط لج...الله يستر..
فطوم: عموووه لاترمسينه هو مصرر على رايه...
ام خالد: ماعليج منه انزييين....وابووي عليه شو عليج انتي اذا يلستي فبيت عمتج...؟؟ لازم البنات يكونن موجودات يعني...مسود الويه...
ظحكت نورة على رمسة امها...اول مره العيوز تسب سعيد..لانه غالي عندها....وان شاء الله يقتنع على ايدها..بس هي تدري بسعيد خلاص من يصرر على رايه مابيغيره...

في المستشفى عبدالله وعنود حصلوا عند سلطان امه ام سلطان...سلموا عليها وعلى سلطان اللي كان قايم ساعتها... وبعد السلامات وغيره..مسك سلطان ايد عبدالله..
سلطان: شحاله ناصر..؟؟؟
سلطان ماكان يدري بعده انه ناصر تسفر المانيا...
عبدالله: بخير...ناصر بخير..لا تحاتي..
سلطان: انا حاس انكم داسين عني شي...قولي الصدق عبدالله..
ام سلطان: ياولدي لا اتعب نفسك...
سلطان: قولي الصدق...
عبدالله: اسمع...ناصر..اصابته مب مثلك..ناصر اصابته في العمود الفقري..انزين...واول امس العصر سفرناه المانيا...
بهت سلطان فويه عبدالله..
سلطان: كل هذا وماتخبرووني...لييييييييييش؟؟؟
عبدالله: اهدا....مابغينا نزعلك عليه الا يوم نطمن على حالتك انها استقرت اول...تباني اتصلبه عشان ترمسه..
سلطان: هي...
اتصل عبدالله برقم خالد اللي مبدلنه من وصل المانيا...
خالد: آآآلووو...
عبدالله: هلا خاالد...شحاااااالك..؟؟
خالد: هلا والله عبدالله..بخير شحالكم انتوووا...
عبدالله: الحمد لله انا يالس عند سلطان احين وهو بخير بعد ...شحاله ناصر...
خالد: من شوي والله ظاهر من العمليات وراقد...
عبدالله: عمليات شووووووووو..؟؟؟ ماقلت لي انه شي عمليه..
خالد: ولا انا دريت الا قبل مايدخلوونه..
عبدالله: شوفيه انزين...
خالد: من بعد الفحوصات اكتشفوا انه عنده كم ظلع مكسووور...تخيل توام الحيواااان وفحصه الخام...
عبدالله: لا اله الا الله.... انزييييييييين..؟؟ واحين بخير..؟
خالد: الحمد لله... عالجوا له ظلووعه وحطوله مسامير في اخر الفقرات مال الظهر..والحين راقد..
عبدالله: سلم عليه وايد..وانته شحالك مب محتاج شي ولا غيره..
خالد: لا الحمد لله انا بخير وكلنا امورنا مستقره...والاسلطان بخير.؟؟
عبدالله: هي الحمد لله...
خالد: عطني ارمسه...
عبدالله: اوكي..
صد عبدالله على سلطان وعطاه التيلفون..
عبدالله: هذا خالد..ناصر مايروم يرمس الحين.. اندوك كلمه..
خذ سلطان التيلفون وكلم خالد وسال عن احوالهم وخصوصا ناصر..وخذ رقمه عشان يكلمه بعدين ويكلم ناصر...
------------------------------------------

----------


## Taka

الجزء الواحد والستون

اليوم هو السبت... بيت محمد الكتبي امورهم انعفست من عقب طيحه سلطان في المستشفى...وناصر في المانيا..وشركه المقاولات بدون رقيب ولا حسيب.... فكر الشايب في خليفه..لكن خليفه اعتذر بسبب دوامه..مايقدر يخليه ويروح للشركه...ثانيا ماعنده توكيل عشان يمشي الامور...
اما بخصوص حمدان...بروحه مسكين ايده مكسووره وفوق هذا عنده دراسه....وهالشي اضطر الششايب انه يستعيد قوته لفتره ويدير شركته بنفسه...وبينما هو قاعد يتريق قبل مايروح الشركه.. وخليفه وحمدان والعيوز معاهم....والشباب يطالعون بعض ويظحكون ظحكات مكتومه...
ام سلطان: بتخبركم انتوا عاد على شو وايد مستانسين وتظاحكون..
بو سلطان: خليهم خليهم....انا ادري على شو مسخسخين هالكثر...
نقع حمدان من الظحك مارام يتحمل...
حمدان: عااااااااااد ابويه..قلنا انك بترجع لايام شبابك وبداوم في الشركه من اول ويديد...بس صراااااااااحه... ماله حايه يعني هالكشخه كلها والخقه....
ام سلطان: اي كشخه هذي..؟؟؟...
خليفه: ماتشوفينه ريلج... الغتره والعقال على ينب مثل ايام اول..والقلم المذهب.. والمسباح....ابويه نسيت البشت...
بو سلطان: عنلااااااااااااااتكم زاد....قوموا يالله سيروا دواماتكم..
خليفه: ههههههههههههههه ان شاء الله ان شاء الله....
حمدان: على فكره ابويه...ترا سلطان ولدك غير السكرتير مصطفى وحط وحده لبنانيه...
ام سلطان: فذمتك.؟؟؟؟؟؟؟....افااااااا وانته شو بيسيرك عيل..؟؟؟
كانت تكلم ريلها منقهره من سالفه اللبنانيه..وخليفه ميت من الظحك... وبو سلطان يطالع ولده بنص عين مب مصدق ان سلطان يسوي هالشي...ويعرف انه يبا يمشكله...طالع عليه..لازم بيعرف حركاته...
حمدان: امايه مثل مذيعات القناة اللبنانيه...تلبس لين فوق الركب... وشعرها احمر..
ام سلطان: لا والله..؟؟ مسود الويه سلطان.... اليوم تروغها يامحمد تسمعني..؟؟ رجع مصطفى...ماشي اخير عنه هالمصري...الا عيالك يدورون الضياع..
بو سلطان: يلوووووووووووت عليج هذا صدقتي عاد انتي...عالدقه امرره....
حمدان: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههاي...
خليفه: قم قم...خل عنك الخريط احين..بتاخر على دوامي..
ام سلطان: وابوي خل اخوك يكمل جاهييييييييه...!!!
خليفه: مايبا مايبا...قــــــــــم...!!!
حمدان: ذليتني تراك يالدريول....!!
خليفه: انا دريول...عنلاات صيرك...اقعد هني عيل خل الشايب يوصلك..فمان الله..
حمدان: لالالالالالالا دخيييييييييييلك كل شي ولا اروح ويا ابويه... مايحاسب عالمطبات ولا الاشاير بيكسرني زياده...
ام سلطان: والله انك صادق...انه يوم اسير وياه العزبه طول الدرب وهو ينقزني لين سقف السياره...
بو سلطان: هههههههههههههههه محد قالج تركبين وياي...
حمدان: وانا اقووووووووووول ليش مخج دومه ظارب امايه ..
خليفه: ههههههههههههههههههههههاي حلوه..يالله يالله نسير..
طلع حمدان مع خليفه وركبوا الكوبي وراحوا..وبعد خمس دقايق طلع وراهم بو سلطان..بينما ام سلطان راحت عند ولدها سلطان..تطمن عليه..وتقعد معاه لين عقب.. ماتقدر تروحله المسا لانه الشباب والرياييل وايد يكونون عنده يسلمون عليه..

مر الاسبوع بشكل عادي...لكن يوم الاربعاء يوم يا سعيد يشل فطيم...اللي كانت الدمعه فعيونها وهي تلم اغراضها كلهن وهي مب مستعده بعدها انها تودع هالبيت اللي عاشت فيه احلى شهور من عمرها كله... دخل سعيد البيت على طلب ام خالد...ويلس عدالها..وعبدالله في الطرف الثاني يبتسم..شكلها العيوز في خاطرها تهزب حد...
سعيد: آآآآآمري ياعمووه..خير؟؟ طالبتني...!!
ام خالد: انته بتخبرك...شو يااااااااينك على اختك.؟؟؟؟
رفع سعيد حواجبه مستغرب...
سعيد: شو يايني عليها.؟؟ ماشي..
ام خالد: شعنه ماتباها تقعد عندي..؟؟؟
سعيد: هههههههههههه عموه..لو انتي فبيت بروحج ووياج عمي حمد..جان خليتها..لكن بيتكم ماشاء الله مايخلى...وانتي ادرى..
ام خالد: البنت حشيم وماعليها..وعيالي مثل اخوانها...ونادر ماتتلاقى وياهم..وين تباها تقعد ويا بنات الغرب في السكنات؟؟ لالالالالالا...انا خلاص ماصبر عن فطيم ..اباها عندي..
تنهد سعيد..ياهي ورطه طحنا فيها...احين شو بيفججنا من لسان العيوز...!!!
سعيد: عمووه.. انتي تدرين.. عيال محمد الشباب قوم خليفه وحمدان دوم مطيحين هني...وانتي بروحج ماترظين على بناتج يطلعن حتى جدامي او يقعدن عندي فتره طويله...كيف تبيني انا ارضى على اختي..؟؟؟
ام خالد: ياولدي قلت لك البنت حشيم وماعليها..
هز سعيد راسه معاند..
سعيد: لالالالالالالا عموه..سمحيلي..ماودي اكسر كلمتج والا اني اردج فطلب ...لكن فطيم امانه عندي..وابويه موكلني عليها..لاني انا تكفلت بها...واقنعت ابويه انها تسكن هني..لانه الوضع بيريحها..وهو فعلا ريحها واستانست وياكم بس للاسف ماريحني انا..ماقدر اخلي اختي فمكان ممكن انها تصادف الغرب فيه.. بدون ماتدري..وانا ماقصد عيالج..وانتي تعرفين هالشي..
ام خالد: يابوويه فطيم مابتروم عليهن بنات السكن اخاف يلعبن بعقلها وينقص عليها...ياما سمعنا سوالفهن..اخاف عليها..خلها عندنا وانا بتكفل فيها..
سعيد: لالا عموه..ماعليها شر...السكن يمكن فيه بنات خايسات لكن فيه بعد بنات حشام وبنات عرب..وان شاء الله انها بترتاح هناك وربعها بيكونن بنات حشام..ترا شيخه درست في السكن ولاياها شي بالعكس ردت من هناك ملتزمه بدينها اكثر عن قبل...وبعدين نوره معاها في الجامعه بتنصحها وبتفهمها الامور اللي ماتعرفها...انتي لا تحاتينها..انا اسوي هالشي لمصلحتها...
ام خالد: لاحول ولا قوه الا بالله...انته مثل ابوك صعب....
ظحك سعيد..

----------


## Taka

سعيد: وانتي عاد اونج امره ماخذتي منه ..!!...الا صدق عموه... متى تبونا نملج..؟؟؟ زهقت عمووه من متى وانا خاطب...
عبدالله: بدييييينا عاد...
سعيد: جب...انته يوم بغيت تملج محد رمس...ملجت قبل عرسك بسنه..
عبدالله: هههههههه اشتغلت الغياره...انا كان عندي ظرف...
سعيد: مالي خص...ابا املج..
ام خالد: انزين انته تبا تملج..يمكن البنت ماتبا...
سعيد: نوروه ماتبا...هاتيها هني وبنشوف..بقنعها لج...
ام خالد: ههههههههه عين خير...شو تبا بالملجه انته الحين ؟؟ حدد اول موعد العرس عقب بنشوف سالفة الملجه..
سعيد: تبيني اعرس بعرس باجر..لكن بنتج معاوره...
عبدالله: اول حصه...بعدين انتوا...
سعيد: ياسلااااااااام..!!!..نحن خاطبين قبل...
عبدالله: بس هم اكبر..
سعيد: عيل ماشي..نعرس رباعه...
عبدالله: لا والله..؟؟؟..والزفه.؟؟؟ نزفك جدام حصه ونزفه هو جدام نوره..وكل حد يشوف حرمه الثاني ها..؟؟؟
سعيد: مب لازم ننزف جدام الحريم...عقب مايخلص العرس كل واحد يدخل على حرمته...
عبدالله: مب ترتووووب...
سعيد: اوص انته خلينا الترتوب لك... هاه عمووه شرايج..؟؟
ام خالد: انا بعد شو لي من الشور..؟؟ بنشوف الشايب والبنات بعد لازم نشاورهن...
سعيد: لا تشاورين نوره...ادريبها بطلع لج علله وبتقنعج بالعكس...همها بس تاجل العرس ليش مادري..
عبدالله: ههههههههههه يمكن ماتباك...
سعيد: ههههههه ماتباني..؟؟ قولولها تفج الخطبه عيل...انا وايد بنات يبن يخطبني..
عبدالله: ههههههههههههههههههه...بتشوف بقولها..
سعيد: لالا ..لا تقول ولا عندك خبر...نوروه خبله تصدق...مب ناقص انا... المهم عمووه استعيلوا..والله ابا اعرس..
عبدالله: ههههههه مستقطع الريال..
ام خالد: انته شو اخبار بيتك..؟؟
سعيد: يشطبون عليه...يباله شهرين ثلاثه وان شاء الله بيكون خالص...
عبدالله: ماشاء الله مسوي بيت؟؟ غلبتنا يابو عسكور..
سعيد: عشان تعرف اني جاد...بس الله يعيني خسرني اللي وراي واللي دوني...
عبدالله: عيل وين تبا تعرس وانته ماعندك سيوووووووله..
سعيد: افا...بتطلع السيوله جان الا حق عرسي... انته بس لاتوقف فحلجي ...
عبدالله: ههههههه اوكي انا مالي خص...

نورة وفطيم اللي كانن يتسمعن من ورا الباب..زعلن في البدايه على اصرار سعيد على قراره..لكن ردن ظحكن عليه يوم سمعنه مصر على العرس.. ابتعدن عن الباب وطلعن للبلكونه...
نورة: شفتي اخوج السياسي...مايباني اتهنى بعرس ارووحي...
فطوم: هههههههه الله يعينج عليه..احين بيتم حاط الفكره فباله...
نورة: تعرفين انا اللي غلطانه لاني دخلتها فباله..بس كنت اقوله اياها بمزح.. مادريت انه بيصدق ويا راسه..
ابتسمت فطيم بحزن...
فطيم: مب مصدقه اني خلاص بطلع عن هالبيت..نوروه خلاص تعودت..ماريد اروح السكن ماريد...
نورة: والله حتى انا...بس شو نسوي..حكم القوي عالضعيف.. ان شاء الله انا بييج هناك دوم..وبريكاتي كلها بقضيها عندج هههههه...
فطوم: غصبن عنج اصلا....ان شاء الله اطيح على بنات زينات عاد..
نورة: ان شاء الله...واذا بخصوص بعض الناس..بييبلج اخبارهم اول باول...وبقولهم يكتبولج رسايل بعد هههههههه..
فطوم: هههههههههههه هي انتي..خربيني بعد زياده... والله اتمنى...عالاقل اتصبر بهن...نورة..قولي الصدق..انتي تشوفين فيه امل بينا..؟؟
نورة: اذا صبرتي كفايه...هي .ان شاء الله...
فطوم: والله خايفه اتعلق بامل يخدعني.. واتحطم اخر شي..
نورة: خلي ايمانج بالله قوي...في هالوقت انتي اهتمي بدراستج احسن شي...
فطوم: ان شاء الله...
في هاللحظة رن تيلفون فطيم..وكان سعيد..
سعيد: ها فطيم...؟ جاهزة؟؟
قالت فطيم باسف
فطيم: احين بنسير.؟؟؟
سعيد: هي ورانا درب...يالله اجهزي..
فطيم: اوووكي..
سكرت فطيم عن سعيد وهي تبا تصيح...
فطيم: احين بنسير..قومي تعالي وياي فوق ساعديني...
نشن ونوره حاطه ايدها على كتوف فطيم تواسيها وهي بروحها زعلانه لانها بتروح عن بيتهم...ركبن فوق وزقرن الخدامه تنزل الشنط.. تمت شنطه صغيره شلتها فاطمه..بينما نوره حظنت الدبدوب الكبير عشان تنزله.. مرت فاطمه على صالة عنود وين كانن قاعدات عنود وحصه..وسلمت عليهن وحظنتهن كانها مابتشوفهن ابدا بعد اليوم....نزلن معاها تحت... فجت فطيم باب الصاله ووايقت..شافها سعيد...
سعيد: تعالي سلمي على عمتج...
دخلت فطيم مستحيه من عبدالله..لكن عبدالله نش..
عبدالله: بسير اسويلك درب...
طلع عبدالله من الصاله وفطوم دخلت ولوت على عمتها...
ام خالد: فديتج يابنتي والله مب هاين عليه تروحين عنا..
فطيم: ولا انا ياعموه..بس السموحه منج..لازم اسير..لكني ان شاء الله مابقطعكم..

----------


## Taka

غمض حمدان عيونه منقهر....هذي وبعدين وياها..؟؟ مب كافي اللي صار بسبتها..؟؟؟ لو مب هي واتصالها ذاك جان ما اختلى بفطيم بذيج الطريقه عشان يشرحلها الي صار ..بالتالي مابيصير كل هذا...وبتكون الامور طبيعيه....لكن هي مصره تخرب حياته اكثر...
سكت عنها...
مريم: آآللوووو...!!
حمدان: يابنت الناس شو تبين فيني..؟؟ مب كافي اللي صار بسبتج..؟؟
مريم: ليش شووو صار..؟؟
حمدان: مايهم...ليش متصله انتي الحين.؟ شو تبين ..؟؟ وبعدين يالغبيه ليش متصله من تيلفون بيتكم..؟
مريم: انا فبيت ربيعتي مب في بيتنا...
حمدان: اهلا..تورطين ربيعتج بعد في الموضوع...
مريم: حمدان..انا فاهمه انك ماتباني...انا بس اتصلت لاني كنت اباك لنفسي..اسفه اذا سببت لك مشاكل..اتصلت اليوم عشان اتاكد اذا خبرت راشد باي شي..؟؟؟ عن اتصالي..؟؟
حمدان: ليش شو شايفتني..؟؟؟ ولد شوارع مايعرف السنع..؟؟
مريم: ماقلت انا جي...بس...بس راشد...راشد متغير علينا من كم يوم..وانا من زود خوفي تحسبتك خبرته بشي..
فكر حمدان....هو كان لاهي عن ربعه في الفتره الاخيره بسبب حادث اخوه وولد عمه وكل المشاكل..مافتكر ينتبه لراشد وحالته....او يسال عنه....
حمدان: لا ماقلت له شي ولا بقوله بعد..اطمني...وراشد اكيد في باله موضوع ثاني مب بسببكم..
مريم: الحمد لله...
حمدان:..... اوكي مع السلامه وياريت ماتتصليبي مره ثانيه بليز..
ماتريا حمدان ردها وسكر فويهها... هالبنت شو معدنها..؟؟؟... قسم بالله لو يدري راشد....بيجتلها بدون تفكير... هذا بعد شوفيه مظايق..؟؟؟ اوهووووووو ناقصين نحن مشاكل...
مسك تيلفونه مره ثانيه واتصل براشد...ولاحظ بروده في الكلام بس المهم عرف انه يالس في البيت...سكر عنه واتصل بواحد من ربعه اسمه خالد...
خالد: هلااااااااااااااااا بالمزاييين....
خالد هذا دوم يقول عن حمدان مزيون...يرفع معنوياته دوم..
حمدان: هلا والله خلود..شحالك؟؟
خالد: انا محظوظ لانك تلطفت عليه باتصال ...تعرف اني مغرم فيك من سنين..
حمدان: ههههههههه عنبو هالويه لك طب هالسوالف مالي مزاج...
خالد: ههههههه..شخباره سلطان؟؟ وولد عمك علومهم ربهم الا بخير..؟؟
حمدان: الحمد لله سلطان بعد يومين بيطلع من المستشفى...وناصر مستقره حالته في المانيا..يعالجونه علاج طبيعي..
خالد: الله يشفيهم..درست لامتحان باجر..؟؟
حمدان: درست نص الكميه...وانته..؟؟
خالد: انا مادرست والدليل اني شارد الحين وساير العين مول..ههههههههه..
حمدان: عنلااااااااتك ...هههههههه ويا منو ساير.؟؟
خالد: ويا قوم عزووز...
حمدان: اهااااا..وينك عن بيتنا؟؟ قريب والا بعيد؟؟
خالد: تباني اييك..؟؟
حمدان: ابا اسير عند راشد...خليفه محد في البيت مادريبه وين يحوط...
خالد: فالك طيب..احين بييك..
خطف خالد على حمدان وشله معاه وخطفه على بيت راشد وخلاه هناك وراح العين مول...
دخل حمدان الميلس وشاف راشد يالس اروحه يطالع التلفزيون...
حمدان: السسسسسسسسسسسسلام عليكم...
فز راشد من مكانه وسلم على حمدان..
راشد: وعليكم السلاااااااااااااااااااااااام والرحمه...هلا والله...
حمدان: وشحاااااااااااالك...
راشد: بخير وسهاله..علومك انته؟ ماقتلي انك بتي..
حمدان: سبرااااااااااااااااايز...
راشد: هههههههههههه سكر سكر حلجك..اخاف تدخل ذبابه فيه...
يلسوا عالكراسي..
حمدان: ههههههههه تتمناااه انته هالحلج...
راشد: شو اتمنى فيه بالله عليك... المهم منو يابك.؟؟
حمدان: يابني خلود..وسار العين مول..متواعد ويا قوم عزوز..الهرم شارد عن الدراسه..
راشد: قول لعمرك انته بعد شارد..
حمدان: عالاقل انا درست نص الكميه...المهم انته بلاك؟؟
راشد: بلايه..؟؟ مابلايه شي..!!!
حمدان: بلى فيك شي...مويم...مب مثل قبل...
تنهد راشد..
راشد: مظارب ويا امي...
حمدان: افااا...شو السبب...
راشد: اتفقت هي وابويه..وربعت ترمس قوم خالي..عشان تخطبلي بنتهم...
حمدان: مبرووووووووووووووووووووك...
اطالعه راشد بعصبيه...
راشد: عنبو هالويه لك....اقولك من دون شوري تقولي مبروك.؟؟ تشوفني انطنط من الفرحه يعني.؟؟؟
حمدان: هههههههههه ياريال هد اعصابك...الا رمسه حريم هي ماشي رسمي...
راشد: اللي قاهرني انه مب رمسه حريم....ابويه رمس خالي على طول والبنت موافقه ...
حمدان: هممممممممممم... وانته حاط وحده ثانيه فبالك..؟؟
راشد: لا..بس قايلك من قبل ماريد من العايله..
حمدان: شو بلاها البنت..؟؟؟
راشد: مافيها شي بالعكس الكل يمدح فيها من كل النواحي...
حمدان: والله انك بطراااااااان...حد محصل بنت زينه ومن اهله ويرفض..؟؟؟
راشد: انا ماريد من اهلي..مااااااااااااااااااريد من اهلي ياناس..
حمدان: راشد عن الدلع...اهلك يبون مصلحتك ويمكن هالبنت اللي الله كاتبنها لك ..وان شاء الله بترتاح معاها...
راشد: بالله عليك فيه عرس..طرف من اطرافه مغصوووب على هالعرس..ويستانسون بحياتهم..؟؟؟
حمدان: فيه وايد..احيانا الطرفين مغصووبين عالعرس وبعد يستانسون...انته بس وكل ربك..
راشد: لا اله الا الله.... بس انا مب مرتاح ياحمدان...احس انهم غشووووني...
حمدان: تشوفها انته البنت.؟؟
راشد: لا ماشفتها الا يوم هي صغيره من عدها مادري كيف شكلها...ولااعرف شي عنها غير عنها تدرس بالجامعه ويا اختي...
توتر حمدان من طاري هالاخت اللي وين مايسير يحصلها بدربه...
حمدان: انزين عيل كيف تحكم عليها وانته ماتعرف شي عنها...خلاص دامهم خطبوها لك حاول تتعرف على هالخطيبه يمكن تعيبك...واذا ما اتفقت معاها فجوا الخطبه بكل سهوله...
راشد: جي وين عايشين نحن؟؟ فمصر.؟؟؟ تعرف عليها اون... احين اكثر بيدسووونها عني وبيرفضون اي احتكاك لي معاها.. تعرفهم انته كيف..

----------


## Taka

حمدان: هههههههههه املج انزين وبتتعرف عليها...
راشد: هي ويطيح الفاس بالراس... عقب مايستوي فج خطبه يستوي طلاق...
حمدان: الله لا قاله ياريال شحقه تفاول على عمرك..
راشد: ماباها...ابا اخذ على مزاجي....
حمدان: قسم بالله انتوا عيال هالجيل خراطين...
راشد: لا تخليني ادعي عليك ان امك تخطبلك وحده عمرك ماشفتها وتبتلش فيها عشان تحس...
حمدان: لالالالالالالالالالالالالا دخيلك ..دخيل والديك لا تدعي علي بروحي مب ناقص مشاكل..

مر شهر على الحادث... والكل استقرت امووووره...
فطيم.. استقرت في السكن والحمد لله طلعت البنت اللي معاها بنت عرب وحشيم..تعرفت عليها فطيم وحبتها.. لكنها واجهت صعوبه في البدايه خصوصا بالنوم...مب قادره تستوعب المكان اللي هي فيه..لكنها شوي شوي تاقلمت..وكانت نورة تزورها يوميا وتيبلها كل الاخبار والعلوم مهما كانت تافهه...واذا صار وكان حمدان يالس في الصاله عندهم يسولف.تربع تتصل بفطيم وتسوي عمرها تكلم ربيعتها وتسمعها صوت حمدان وهو يتكلم مع حصه او مع الشايب او اين كان...المهم صوته وسوالفه..وكانت فطيم وايد تستانس من هالحركه... وتتصبر شوي..على فراق حمدان...
نورة كانت الايميلات بينها وبين سعيد شغاله خصوصا انه قلل زياراته بسبب فطوم الي في السكن..وماعنده اعذار وايد يسير العين..فكان مشغول بالتشييك على بيته المستقبلي.. وحياته روتينيه..
اما نوره كانت مخلصه امتحاناتها المنتصف...ونجحت فيهن كلهن ويابت علامات حلوه...
حصه... كانت دايما مع عنود..مستانسه بانها انتقلت عندهم في البيت...وجود عنود في البيت ساعد حصه على فهم شخصيه خليفه بشكل اكبر...لانه عنود دايما تتكلم عنه...وحصه بعد يوم يصيرلها موقف مع خليفه او تشوفه تخبر عنود بهالشي وتبدا عاد سوالفهن عنه...
اما بخصوص خليفه.. فكان ماشاء الله عليه يدخر جزء من معاشه عشان يكون له راس مال بنفسه..ويساعده وقت ما ينوي العرس..وكان دايما يسير بيت عمه وكل مايسير يصادف حصه...زاد حبه لهالبنت بشكل غير طبيعي...هداوتها ونعومتها تخبلبه...صدق هذي اللي يسمونها بنوته ... كان منقهر من قرارها بتاخير الملجه من الخاطر لانه يبا يتقرب منها...مازال يحس بانه حصه مب متقبلتنه كزوج..مايحس انها تحبه كفايه...

عبدالله وعنود....سمنه على عسل....

ناصر وخالد في الغربه.... خالد ماكان مقصر مع اخوه ابدا...ناصر كان متابع للعلاج الطبيعي... طبعا يتريون فقرات الظهر يرجعن مثل كانن ويقون شوي قبل مايشيلون المسامير بعمليه ثانيه له...
اتصالات الاهل وزوجته له وعيال عمه وربعه محد كان مقصر فيه... وخصوصا سلطان اللي من طلع من المستشفى وتشافى كليا..حجز تذكره لالمانيا وقعد مع ولد عمه اسبوعين...وبعدها رجع عسب الشركه... لكنه ما اطمن الا يوم سارله بنفسه وشافه واطمن على حالته المستقره ....
حمدان...راح المستشفى وفجوا الجبس عن ايده..وحطوا بدالها ربطه بسيطه عشان تشد العظم لا غير...وصار يقدر واخيييييييرا انه يسوق بنفسه ... وصار يقدر يروح ويرد بروحه متى مايبغي... حمدان مثل الطير...حرر..ويحب يتحرك بحريه وبمزاجه... مايحب ينحبس او يعتمد على احد بتنقلاته اللي ماتخلص...
واول ماسار سار لبيت عمه...وكان الوقت المغرب...دخل الميلس ماحصل حد فيه....سياره عبدالله محد..وشكله محد في البيت من الرياييل..لانه حتى سياره عمه البيك اب اللي يسيربها العزبه محد...دخل البيت ومن بعده الصاله وشاف نوره يالسه بروحها ترمس في التيلفون..دخل وسلم بصوت واطي يالله ينسمع ..عشان مايزعجها..ردت عليه هي بعد السلام بصوت واطي وايد...

----------


## Taka

حمدان: وينهم عيل..؟؟
اشرت نوره بصبعها لفوق...كانها تقوله انهم فوق...
عقد حمدان حياته واشر لها بايده .. " منو تكلمين"...
حركت نوره شفايفها وهي تبتسم وتقوله "فطوم"...
انتفض قلب حمدان من مكانه...صح انها مارمست بصوت عالي بس فهم حمدان انها تكلم فطوم...الشيخه فاطمه..حبيبة القلب والروح...
بدون حاسيه مد ايده وسحب السماعه من اذن نوره وحطها على اذنه...واول ماسمع صوت فطوم غمض عينه وتساند عالايدار اللي وراه..وايده وحده فمخباه...كان وايد متاثر بصوتها....متوله عليه شكثر... ونوره اطالعه وتبتسم ..وخلته ياخذ السماعه لانه كسر خاطرها..من متى ماسمع او شاف او عرف اي شي عن فطوم.. اكيد متوله عليها وايد وهالشي واضح من ويهه وتاثره بصوتها...
كانت فطيم ترمس وتقول سالفه لنوره عن استاذها الكمبيوتر اللي يسوي حركات..وهي كل شوي تظحك وهي تكمل سالفتها..وحمدان عاظ على شفايفه ويظحك معاها بصوت مكتوم...مستمتع بصوتها حاليا..واجل الغيره اللي بيحس فيها بسبب استاذ الكمبيوتر مال فطيم اللي يسوي حركات لبعدين..مب وقته يغار الحين.. احين هو متوله على فطيم...ويوم حس ان فطيم بتخلص سالفتها...رجع السماعه لنوره وراح الطرف الثاني من الصاله عند التلفزيون وهو يبتسم مستانس.. ونوره على طول حطت السماعه على اذنها..وسمعت فطيم..
فطيم: هههههههههههههههه..مينون والله انه هالاستاذ...
كملت نوره معاها على اساس اونها سمعت السالفه كامله...
نورة: ههههههههههههههههههههههاي هي والله انه خبل...
وكملت سوالف معاها شوي وسكرت... والتفتت لحمدان الي قاعد يشرب شاهي ويطالع التلفزيون..
نورة: هاااااااه.؟؟ بردت الدوده..؟؟؟
حمدان: ههههههههههه... شخبارها؟؟ مرتاحه في السكن..؟؟
نورة: مب مثل راحتها هني... لكن امشيييه حالها.. اللي معاها بنت حشيييم وبنت عرب يعني ان شاء الله ماعليها خوف...
حمدان: الحمد لله...هي متصله والاانتي؟
كان فعلا حمدان يحاتيها ويحاتي قعدتها مع بنات غرب.... لكن ان شاء الله انه ماعليها شر...وهي بنت لسانها اطول عنها يعني تقدر ادبر امورها...وهالشي اللي جذبه صوبها من الاساس...انها مب هينه...
نورة: لالا هي متصله....مبرووووووووك فجوا الجبس عنك...
حمدان: هييي..افتكيت منه..مانعني من كل شي... عيل وينهم؟؟ وين عبدالله؟
نورة: طلع العصر مع عنود.. وحصه فوق احيدها تتسبح..
حمدان: عمي مارد من عزبته... وامج.؟؟
نورة: امي سارت مع حرمه ناصر المستشفى..
حمدان: خير ان شاء الله..؟؟
نورة: هههههههههه ماشي...حامل ...
حمدان: هييييييي حليلها تستاهل...
نورة: هي..ناصر استانس وايد عالخبر...بسير ازقر حصه...
طلعت نورة من الصاله وخلت حمدان بروحه..اللي كان يراقبها وهي تطلع ..نش من مكانه وطلع راسه من الباب وتاكد من انها ركبت فوق..طار صوب التيلفون وشاف الكاشف..اخر رقم كان رقم فطيم...مسك تيلفونه ونقل الرقم بسرعه وخزنه ورجع لمكانه في الصاله...يكمل شرب شاهي بكل برود..ولاجنه سارق شي مهم من شوي....
نزلن بعدها حصه ونوره ...سولف معاهن شوي..وروح عند راشد.. اللي قرر من عقب محايل واقناع..انه يتقبل بنت خالته كزوجه له...شرط انه يملج قبل بوقت عشان يتعرف عليها ويتقبلها...واستانس حمدان لهالخبر وهذا يعني انه راشد بيطلع حصه من باله نهائيا..صح هي طلعت من باله من زمان..بس ماكان حاب حتى انه يفكر فيها مجرد تفكير...وكونه خاطب بنت ثانيه بينشغل فيها عن التفكير بحصه...

حصه من جهه ثانيه ملعوزه خليفه...طلعت لها بمنكر يديد...اون ماتبا تعرس الا يوم يرجع ناصر من المانيا...والكل يعرف انه شغله ناصر بطول وايد يمكن سنه وشي وهو مايقدر يصبر اكثر من جذي...كفايه اللي صبره من زمان... لكنه مايكون خليفه اذا سكت عنها ووافقها...
كان عند عمه في الصاله يرمسه في الموضوع...والعم بو خالد اقتنع بوجهة نظر خليفه وشافها عين الصواب...ناصر يمكن شغلته اطول وحرام يعطلون الريال اكثر من جذي..كفايه ان اختها الثانيه تترياها لين ماتعرس عشان هي تعرس من بعدها.. وفوق هذا مب زين يطولون الخطبه اكثر من جذي...
قام الشويبه وقال لعبدالله الي قاعد معاهم يزقر حصه..عشان يتفاهمون كلهم عالسالفه..لانه مافيه على عوار الراس ويتم مرسال بينهم يقول خليفه وتقول حصه..
دخلت حصه متردده ونظرتها خايفه..
حصه: السلام عليكم....
بو خالد+ خليفه: وعليكم السلام والرحمه...
بو خالد: تعالي بنتي يلسي...
عدلت حصه حجابها ويت صوب ابوها..وعبدالله من وراها سار ويلس في كرسي منفصل كانه عضو محايد..
حصه: شحالك خليفه..؟؟
خليفه: بخير حصه شحالج انتي..؟
حصه: الحمد لله...
يلست حصه عدال ابوها...
بو خالد: بنتي.... خليفه مستعيل عالعرس..شو قلتي.؟؟
تلفتت حصه ..تنقل نظراتها بين ويه ابوها الجامد وويه خليفه المتآمر... وعقدت حياتها..
حصه: اعرس وناصر محد ابويه..؟؟؟
بو خالد: ناصر يابنتي بيبطي في علاجه...
حصه: بترياه...

----------


## Taka

التفت بو خالد لخليفه..عشان يرمس...بينماخليفه عصب....بتترياه..؟؟؟ شو بعد هذي بترياه؟؟ كم يعني بتترياه لين متى..؟؟؟
خليفه: حصه تراج دلوعه الصراحه....كل مابغينا نسوي شي طلعتي بسبب واهي...ماله اي معنى...
حصه: احين يوم اني ابغي اخويه يفرح بعرسي صار بلامعنى..؟؟
خليفه: اخوج بيفرح لج سواء هني موجود والا اخر الدنيا....وانتي تعرفين انه بيتاخر في المانيا...
حصه: اوكي..ناصر محد .وخالد بعد محد..؟؟؟ منو بيحظر عيل من اخواني غير عبدالله..؟؟؟ منو بيزفك ياخليفه..؟؟
حصه كانت متوتره ومعصبه.... من حقها تطلب ان اخوانها يحظرون عرسها...اي بنت تبا اهلها حواليها في هاليوم...شو تسوي يعني اذا الظروف حكمت عليهم بالعكس..؟؟
خليفه: اذاعلى سالفة خالد...اقدر ادبرها لج..اي واحد من رباعه ناصر اللي حاشرينه يبون ايوونه بيسير اسبوع بيقعد معاه فيها..وخالد بيرجع يحظر العرس وبيرد لاخوه عقب...هذي بسيطه..
بو خالد: سمعيني ياحصه...ولد عمج عنده حق الصراحه... ونحن مانبا ناخر بالعرس...وانتي ماوراج شي لادراسه ولا شي...خلي عنج سوالف البنات هذي...وخلونا نحدد موعد العرس اول الصيف...بعد ماتسكر المدارس عشان اختج...
حصه كانت فعلا تبا ناصر يحظر عرسها...ما تتخيل عرسها واخوانها محد خصوصا ناصر...وكانت شوي وبتصيح على هالاستبداد...عندهاوجهة نظر...
حصه: بس انا جي مابستانس ابووويه....
سكت بو خالد ..وخليفه يطالع ويه حصه وهو مفوووول من العصبيه....وانجرح من الخاطر من كلامها...
خليفه: مابتستانسين..؟؟؟ احين وناستج استوت بوجود اخوج عندج بس..مب بسبب زواجج مني يعني.؟؟...الصراحه ياحصه انتي اصلا ماتبيني.. شكلج الا انغصبتي علي..وعمرج مابتستانسين لانج بتستوين حرمتي...اذا ماتبيني ماعليج الا تقولين هالشي ومايصير خاطرج الا طيب...
نش خليفه وهو معصب حده وطلع من الصاله ..وطلع معاه عبدالله من بعد ما اطالع حصه بنظرة تأنيب حاااره... وحصه نزلت راسها وعيونها مليانه دموع....جرحت خليفه من دون قصد....والله من دون قصد..مب هذا قصدي...بس انا ابا اخواني معاي في العرس ...طلبي وايد يعني..؟؟؟
بو خالد: زين جي زعلتي ولد عمج..؟؟ مب زين عليج ياحصه....انتي عقلج اكبر من هالسوالف...والزواج مب لعبه تمشينها على كيفج..انتي وافقتي على خليفه من دون ما حد يضغط عليج...وبما انج قبلتيه زوج لج يعني خلاص ترضين فيه بكل الحالات....ان شاء الله اهلج كلهم مايوون عرسج المهم كلمه ريلج في الاخير...
قالت حصه باصرار..
حصه: اول بكلم ناصر ..وبشوفه متى بيررجع ..وبنشوف شو يصير...اسمحلي ابوويه...
طلعت هي بعد من الصاله وركبت حجرتها وهي حاز فخاطرها كلام خليفه صوبها...احين انا ما اباك..؟؟؟ حرام عليك والله.... ماشفت اللي فخاطري صوبك والا ماقلت جي...
خليفه جدام سيارته يسمع كلام عبدالله اللي قاعد يهديه...
عبدالله: ياريال هد اعصابك..
خليفه: بوي اختك ماتباني...واضح من البدايه انها ماتباني...
عبدالله: لا ماعليك الا دلع بنات...
خليفه: شودلع بنات ياعبدالله.... اولا حصه مب من النوع اللي بيدلع في موضوع مثل هذا.... اول بادي تاخرت اربع ايام في التفكير اذا توافق علي او لا...وعقب يوم قلنا بنملج قالت لا مابملج الا قبل العرس بكم يوم..مشيناها لها وراعينا ظروفها...وفهمنا موقفها...احين تقولي تريا سنه والا سنتين لين ما ايي اخوي من العلاج..؟؟؟؟ مب حاله هذي...
عبدالله: حصه وايد تحب ناصر انته بروحك تذكرها كيف كانت في المستشفى...وان شاء الله بتعرس في الصيف ماعليك من رمستها... خلها عليه..
خليفه: لا... انا كرامتي ماتسمحلي اخذ بنت مغصوبه علي ...
عبدالله: شووووو بلاك انته ؟؟ ليش منو نحن عشان نغصب اختنا على اي شخص..حتى لو ولد عمنا...
خليفه: انته ماكنت موجود اوكي..وماتعرف منو اللي غصبها علي..اكيد حد رص عليها من البدايه..
عبدالله: انا سالت...وهي بروحها خبرتني اصلا انها محد غصبها عليك وخذت راحتها بالتفكير..
خليفه: عيل تراجعت الحين... والا مابتحط بينا هالعراقيل كلها... رمس اختك بوي اذا ماتباني ترمس بنفج الخطبه بكل سهوله ...
عبدالله مظايق من موقف خليفه ومن موقف حصه اكثر....وهو اكثر واحد يعرف شكثر خليفه يحب حصه ويتمناها ..ويعرف ان جرحه الحين كبير.... وفعلا حصه مبينه للكل وخصوصا لخليفه انها ماتباه ومب متشجعه على اي ارتباط معاه...ليش تسوي جي؟ مع انه يدري من سوالف عنود عن حصه وخليفه انه حصه تباه من خاطرها ومستانسه بارتباطهم...

----------


## Taka

حمدان: وينهم عيل..؟؟
اشرت نوره بصبعها لفوق...كانها تقوله انهم فوق...
عقد حمدان حياته واشر لها بايده .. " منو تكلمين"...
حركت نوره شفايفها وهي تبتسم وتقوله "فطوم"...
انتفض قلب حمدان من مكانه...صح انها مارمست بصوت عالي بس فهم حمدان انها تكلم فطوم...الشيخه فاطمه..حبيبة القلب والروح...
بدون حاسيه مد ايده وسحب السماعه من اذن نوره وحطها على اذنه...واول ماسمع صوت فطوم غمض عينه وتساند عالايدار اللي وراه..وايده وحده فمخباه...كان وايد متاثر بصوتها....متوله عليه شكثر... ونوره اطالعه وتبتسم ..وخلته ياخذ السماعه لانه كسر خاطرها..من متى ماسمع او شاف او عرف اي شي عن فطوم.. اكيد متوله عليها وايد وهالشي واضح من ويهه وتاثره بصوتها...
كانت فطيم ترمس وتقول سالفه لنوره عن استاذها الكمبيوتر اللي يسوي حركات..وهي كل شوي تظحك وهي تكمل سالفتها..وحمدان عاظ على شفايفه ويظحك معاها بصوت مكتوم...مستمتع بصوتها حاليا..واجل الغيره اللي بيحس فيها بسبب استاذ الكمبيوتر مال فطيم اللي يسوي حركات لبعدين..مب وقته يغار الحين.. احين هو متوله على فطيم...ويوم حس ان فطيم بتخلص سالفتها...رجع السماعه لنوره وراح الطرف الثاني من الصاله عند التلفزيون وهو يبتسم مستانس.. ونوره على طول حطت السماعه على اذنها..وسمعت فطيم..
فطيم: هههههههههههههههه..مينون والله انه هالاستاذ...
كملت نوره معاها على اساس اونها سمعت السالفه كامله...
نورة: ههههههههههههههههههههههاي هي والله انه خبل...
وكملت سوالف معاها شوي وسكرت... والتفتت لحمدان الي قاعد يشرب شاهي ويطالع التلفزيون..
نورة: هاااااااه.؟؟ بردت الدوده..؟؟؟
حمدان: ههههههههههه... شخبارها؟؟ مرتاحه في السكن..؟؟
نورة: مب مثل راحتها هني... لكن امشيييه حالها.. اللي معاها بنت حشيييم وبنت عرب يعني ان شاء الله ماعليها خوف...
حمدان: الحمد لله...هي متصله والاانتي؟
كان فعلا حمدان يحاتيها ويحاتي قعدتها مع بنات غرب.... لكن ان شاء الله انه ماعليها شر...وهي بنت لسانها اطول عنها يعني تقدر ادبر امورها...وهالشي اللي جذبه صوبها من الاساس...انها مب هينه...
نورة: لالا هي متصله....مبرووووووووك فجوا الجبس عنك...
حمدان: هييي..افتكيت منه..مانعني من كل شي... عيل وينهم؟؟ وين عبدالله؟
نورة: طلع العصر مع عنود.. وحصه فوق احيدها تتسبح..
حمدان: عمي مارد من عزبته... وامج.؟؟
نورة: امي سارت مع حرمه ناصر المستشفى..
حمدان: خير ان شاء الله..؟؟
نورة: هههههههههه ماشي...حامل ...
حمدان: هييييييي حليلها تستاهل...
نورة: هي..ناصر استانس وايد عالخبر...بسير ازقر حصه...
طلعت نورة من الصاله وخلت حمدان بروحه..اللي كان يراقبها وهي تطلع ..نش من مكانه وطلع راسه من الباب وتاكد من انها ركبت فوق..طار صوب التيلفون وشاف الكاشف..اخر رقم كان رقم فطيم...مسك تيلفونه ونقل الرقم بسرعه وخزنه ورجع لمكانه في الصاله...يكمل شرب شاهي بكل برود..ولاجنه سارق شي مهم من شوي....
نزلن بعدها حصه ونوره ...سولف معاهن شوي..وروح عند راشد.. اللي قرر من عقب محايل واقناع..انه يتقبل بنت خالته كزوجه له...شرط انه يملج قبل بوقت عشان يتعرف عليها ويتقبلها...واستانس حمدان لهالخبر وهذا يعني انه راشد بيطلع حصه من باله نهائيا..صح هي طلعت من باله من زمان..بس ماكان حاب حتى انه يفكر فيها مجرد تفكير...وكونه خاطب بنت ثانيه بينشغل فيها عن التفكير بحصه...

حصه من جهه ثانيه ملعوزه خليفه...طلعت لها بمنكر يديد...اون ماتبا تعرس الا يوم يرجع ناصر من المانيا...والكل يعرف انه شغله ناصر بطول وايد يمكن سنه وشي وهو مايقدر يصبر اكثر من جذي...كفايه اللي صبره من زمان... لكنه مايكون خليفه اذا سكت عنها ووافقها...
كان عند عمه في الصاله يرمسه في الموضوع...والعم بو خالد اقتنع بوجهة نظر خليفه وشافها عين الصواب...ناصر يمكن شغلته اطول وحرام يعطلون الريال اكثر من جذي..كفايه ان اختها الثانيه تترياها لين ماتعرس عشان هي تعرس من بعدها.. وفوق هذا مب زين يطولون الخطبه اكثر من جذي...
قام الشويبه وقال لعبدالله الي قاعد معاهم يزقر حصه..عشان يتفاهمون كلهم عالسالفه..لانه مافيه على عوار الراس ويتم مرسال بينهم يقول خليفه وتقول حصه..
دخلت حصه متردده ونظرتها خايفه..
حصه: السلام عليكم....
بو خالد+ خليفه: وعليكم السلام والرحمه...
بو خالد: تعالي بنتي يلسي...
عدلت حصه حجابها ويت صوب ابوها..وعبدالله من وراها سار ويلس في كرسي منفصل كانه عضو محايد..
حصه: شحالك خليفه..؟؟
خليفه: بخير حصه شحالج انتي..؟
حصه: الحمد لله...
يلست حصه عدال ابوها...
بو خالد: بنتي.... خليفه مستعيل عالعرس..شو قلتي.؟؟
تلفتت حصه ..تنقل نظراتها بين ويه ابوها الجامد وويه خليفه المتآمر... وعقدت حياتها..
حصه: اعرس وناصر محد ابويه..؟؟؟
بو خالد: ناصر يابنتي بيبطي في علاجه...
حصه: بترياه...
التفت بو خالد لخليفه..عشان يرمس...بينماخليفه عصب....بتترياه..؟؟؟ شو بعد هذي بترياه؟؟ كم يعني بتترياه لين متى..؟؟؟
خليفه: حصه تراج دلوعه الصراحه....كل مابغينا نسوي شي طلعتي بسبب واهي...ماله اي معنى...
حصه: احين يوم اني ابغي اخويه يفرح بعرسي صار بلامعنى..؟؟
خليفه: اخوج بيفرح لج سواء هني موجود والا اخر الدنيا....وانتي تعرفين انه بيتاخر في المانيا...
حصه: اوكي..ناصر محد .وخالد بعد محد..؟؟؟ منو بيحظر عيل من اخواني غير عبدالله..؟؟؟ منو بيزفك ياخليفه..؟؟
حصه كانت متوتره ومعصبه.... من حقها تطلب ان اخوانها يحظرون عرسها...اي بنت تبا اهلها حواليها في هاليوم...شو تسوي يعني اذا الظروف حكمت عليهم بالعكس..؟؟
خليفه: اذاعلى سالفة خالد...اقدر ادبرها لج..اي واحد من رباعه ناصر اللي حاشرينه يبون ايوونه بيسير اسبوع بيقعد معاه فيها..وخالد بيرجع يحظر العرس وبيرد لاخوه عقب...هذي بسيطه..
بو خالد: سمعيني ياحصه...ولد عمج عنده حق الصراحه... ونحن مانبا ناخر بالعرس...وانتي ماوراج شي لادراسه ولا شي...خلي عنج سوالف البنات هذي...وخلونا نحدد موعد العرس اول الصيف...بعد ماتسكر المدارس عشان اختج...
حصه كانت فعلا تبا ناصر يحظر عرسها...ما تتخيل عرسها واخوانها محد خصوصا ناصر...وكانت شوي وبتصيح على هالاستبداد...عندهاوجهة نظر...
حصه: بس انا جي مابستانس ابووويه....

----------


## Taka

سكت بو خالد ..وخليفه يطالع ويه حصه وهو مفوووول من العصبيه....وانجرح من الخاطر من كلامها...
خليفه: مابتستانسين..؟؟؟ احين وناستج استوت بوجود اخوج عندج بس..مب بسبب زواجج مني يعني.؟؟...الصراحه ياحصه انتي اصلا ماتبيني.. شكلج الا انغصبتي علي..وعمرج مابتستانسين لانج بتستوين حرمتي...اذا ماتبيني ماعليج الا تقولين هالشي ومايصير خاطرج الا طيب...
نش خليفه وهو معصب حده وطلع من الصاله ..وطلع معاه عبدالله من بعد ما اطالع حصه بنظرة تأنيب حاااره... وحصه نزلت راسها وعيونها مليانه دموع....جرحت خليفه من دون قصد....والله من دون قصد..مب هذا قصدي...بس انا ابا اخواني معاي في العرس ...طلبي وايد يعني..؟؟؟
بو خالد: زين جي زعلتي ولد عمج..؟؟ مب زين عليج ياحصه....انتي عقلج اكبر من هالسوالف...والزواج مب لعبه تمشينها على كيفج..انتي وافقتي على خليفه من دون ما حد يضغط عليج...وبما انج قبلتيه زوج لج يعني خلاص ترضين فيه بكل الحالات....ان شاء الله اهلج كلهم مايوون عرسج المهم كلمه ريلج في الاخير...
قالت حصه باصرار..
حصه: اول بكلم ناصر ..وبشوفه متى بيررجع ..وبنشوف شو يصير...اسمحلي ابوويه...
طلعت هي بعد من الصاله وركبت حجرتها وهي حاز فخاطرها كلام خليفه صوبها...احين انا ما اباك..؟؟؟ حرام عليك والله.... ماشفت اللي فخاطري صوبك والا ماقلت جي...
خليفه جدام سيارته يسمع كلام عبدالله اللي قاعد يهديه...
عبدالله: ياريال هد اعصابك..
خليفه: بوي اختك ماتباني...واضح من البدايه انها ماتباني...
عبدالله: لا ماعليك الا دلع بنات...
خليفه: شودلع بنات ياعبدالله.... اولا حصه مب من النوع اللي بيدلع في موضوع مثل هذا.... اول بادي تاخرت اربع ايام في التفكير اذا توافق علي او لا...وعقب يوم قلنا بنملج قالت لا مابملج الا قبل العرس بكم يوم..مشيناها لها وراعينا ظروفها...وفهمنا موقفها...احين تقولي تريا سنه والا سنتين لين ما ايي اخوي من العلاج..؟؟؟؟ مب حاله هذي...
عبدالله: حصه وايد تحب ناصر انته بروحك تذكرها كيف كانت في المستشفى...وان شاء الله بتعرس في الصيف ماعليك من رمستها... خلها عليه..
خليفه: لا... انا كرامتي ماتسمحلي اخذ بنت مغصوبه علي ...
عبدالله: شووووو بلاك انته ؟؟ ليش منو نحن عشان نغصب اختنا على اي شخص..حتى لو ولد عمنا...
خليفه: انته ماكنت موجود اوكي..وماتعرف منو اللي غصبها علي..اكيد حد رص عليها من البدايه..
عبدالله: انا سالت...وهي بروحها خبرتني اصلا انها محد غصبها عليك وخذت راحتها بالتفكير..
خليفه: عيل تراجعت الحين... والا مابتحط بينا هالعراقيل كلها... رمس اختك بوي اذا ماتباني ترمس بنفج الخطبه بكل سهوله ...
عبدالله مظايق من موقف خليفه ومن موقف حصه اكثر....وهو اكثر واحد يعرف شكثر خليفه يحب حصه ويتمناها ..ويعرف ان جرحه الحين كبير.... وفعلا حصه مبينه للكل وخصوصا لخليفه انها ماتباه ومب متشجعه على اي ارتباط معاه...ليش تسوي جي؟ مع انه يدري من سوالف عنود عن حصه وخليفه انه حصه تباه من خاطرها ومستانسه بارتباطهم...

----------


## Taka

عبدالله: خلوف...حصه تباك..والله انها تباك ... السالفه مب متعقله فيك متعلقه بناصر بس..
خليفه: عيل نملج...
عبدالله: وليش هي رافضه الملجه..؟؟
خليفه: اون ماريد اكرر غلطه....شفت خريط اختك عاد..؟؟؟؟...بوي ودوووها عند طبيب نفسي مب صاحيه والله...
قال خليفه الجمله الاخيره بشكل مزح وهو يبتسم بسخريه...ظحك عبدالله..وصفع خليفه كف عالخفيف..
عبدالله: ههههههه لا تقول جي عن اختي... بنتفاهم معاها..
خليفه: قلت لك لا...ماريد حد يغصبها علي... بس قولها يقولج خليفه اذا ماتبينه رمسي....
عبدالله: افا...تهون عليك حصه تفج خطبتك عليها ياخلوف..؟؟؟
خليفه: ماتهون علي كرامتي ياعبدالله اني اخذ وحده ماتباني مهما كان حبي لها كبير...وهي تدري...والله انها تدري اني احبها بس جي تبا تلعب بي...
ابتسم عبدالله.. وتقرب من خليفه و باسه على خده بغلاااسه.. بس عشان يغير مزاجه النكدي هذا..وهو يدري بانه خليفه مايحب حد يلمسه... وفعلا دفره خلوف بعيد بنرفزه..
خليفه: اوهوووووو لصق...بوي حرمتك فوق روح بوس فيها مافيني عليك....
عبدالله: ههههههههه خلوف حبيبي انته... غير هالمزاج ماتهون علي اشوفك جي..
خليفه: خلني اسير البيت...
عبدالله: لا والله بتتعشى وياي...انا عازمنك...
خليفه: ماريد عزومتك بروح البيت تعبان...
عبدالله: عيل والله انته بتعزمني غصب...اركب...
خليفه: ويييين تباااااااا...؟؟؟
طنشه عبدالله وركب الكوبي وسكر الباب وراه...ابتسم خليفه وهز راسه..عبدالله هذا مينون...ركب السياره وطلع هو وعبدالله من البيت...
---------------------------

----------


## Taka

الجزء الثاني والستوووون

نص الليل دخل حمدان حجرته وهو يبتسم بخبث..فر تيلفونه عالشبريه وسار يتسبح...ويوم طلع وهو لابس وزار وفانيله انسدح عشبريته..برقده مريحه جدا...مسك تيلفونه ورد طلع رقم فطيم اللي خزنه بسرعه بارقام عشوائيه....وابتسم...وباس شاشه التيلفون مستانس انه حصل الرقم اخيرا..غير الاسم وحطه "الشيوخ" .. وفكر ..يطرش لها مسج؟؟ ..لالا...واذا عصبت بانه عنده الرقم..؟؟ شو بيسوي.؟؟..بعدين الوقت متاخر واكيد احين راقده فديتها...برايها اليوم..باجر بفكر شو اسوي....
حط التيلفون عداله عالطاوله وبند الليت ورقد...

حصه ذيج الليله مارامت ترقد..من تذكر رمسه خليفه وعدم تفهمه تحرقها عيونها...اخر شي توقعت منه انه يظلمها جي... احين انا ماباه؟؟...انا مابستانس من زواجي منه..؟؟؟ ..كيف اقدر افهمه وجهة نظري كيف..؟؟ .. كيف اتزوج واخوي مب حاظر عرسي..مايسلم علي..مايقولي مبروك ويتمنالي حياة موفقه..!!!...كيف.؟؟.. وهو اللي ماقصر معاي ووقف معاي فكل الحالات...اجازيه جذي..؟؟..شوفيها يعني اذا صبر له سنه او سنه ونص لين مايرجع ناصر لحالته ويقدر يرجع...مافيها شي...
انجلبت عالشبريه للطرف الثاني تحاول تحصل رقده مريحه..بس الشبريه صايره مزعجه اليوم على غير العاده... عقدت حصه حياتها وهي تفكر... باجر بكلم ناصر..بسويله تيلفون وبخبره باللي صار..وبساله متى بيرجع.. الكل يشوفني غلطانه ليش الله اعلم...

الساعه 12 وصل خليفه عبدالله البيت وطلع وسار بيتهم...كان عبدالله يحاول طول الليل يغير مزاج خليفه النكدي... اتاقلم معاه شوي وسولف لكن كان يحس دايما انه قلبه مجروح....شو بلاها حصه عليه كل ما بغا شي وقفت بحلجه ورفضت...عيل ليش وافقت عالزواج من الاساس يوم هي متردده فكل شي..!!..راقب سياره خليفه وهي تريوس وتطلع من البوابه...ودخل بعدها البيت وسكر الباب وراه ...دخل القسم...كانت عنود يالسه في الصاله بقميص نوم بطيخي...وفاتحه شعرها وشكلها فيها رقاد وهي اطالع التلفزيون...اطالعها عبدالله باعجاب وابتسم.. وسكر باب الصاله وراه..
عبدالله: ليش مارقدتي غناتي..؟؟
مشى صوبها...
عنود: وين كنت..؟؟؟
عبدالله: كنت مع خليفه...
عنود: وليش غالق تيلفونك..؟؟؟؟
عقد عبدالله حياته ويلس عدالها..
عبدالله: اوووووووه والله نسيت اني غالقنه....سوري عيوني..جان دقيتي على خليفه انزين...!!
عنود: مايا في بااااالي... وين سرتوا.؟؟
عبدالله: نحوط...خليفه مظايق شوي..
عق سفرته وفرها على الكرسي عداله..وانسدح عالكرسي اللي هو يالس فيه وحط راسه على ريولها...يتبزى عليها كالعاده...
عنود: شو بلاااااااه..؟؟
عبدالله: حصه مب طايعه تعرس...اون بتريا ناصر...والكل يعرف ان ناصر شغلته مطوله..سنه او سنه ونص ويمكن سنتين...لين متى بتصبر الريال؟؟ عيب عليها والله....جانه متعذب عشانها من متى وهي تدلع..
برطمت عنود وماعرفت فصف منو توقف...حصه ربيعتها واكثر من اختها...وخليفه اخوها...
عنود: وخليفه شو قال..؟؟
عبدالله: خليفه مينون..اون قولها اذا ماتبغيني ترمس بنفج الخطبه...
عنود: لااااااااا...مينون هذا..ماصدقنا على الله نحن...
عبدالله: اقولج عصب من الخاطر...رمسيها عنود...رمسي حصه اقنعيها...بتظيع الريال من ايدها بهالطريقه...منو يروم يصبر سنه او سنتين لين يعرس..؟؟ وانتي تعرفين كيف كانت حاله خليفه قبل...
عنود: بحاااول والله... تعشيت؟؟
عبدالله: هي تعشيت...لايكون انتي ماتعشيتي؟؟
عنود: انا تعشيت لكن خليت لك عشا خفتك تي مب متعشي..
عبدالله: تعشيت لكني يوعان...يوعان رقاد...قومي يالله شليني..
عنود: ههههههههههههه وين اروملك..؟؟
عبدالله: مالي خص انا دوم اشلج هالمره دورج...
تمت عنود تظحك... مب عارفه بشو اجاوبه..نش عبدالله وسحبها من ايدها ودخلوا الغرفه ينامون...

خليفه بعد ذيج الليله مارام يرقد...يفكر بموقف حصه من كل خطوه يحاول فيها يتقرب منها.... دايما تحط عراقيل بينهم...ياربي ليش انا منحوس جي...وبعدين وياها هالبنت متى ناويه تريحني..؟!...بوي برايها اذاماتبغيني وايد بنات يبني .... بخطب منهن اللي ابغيها... وماعليها غير انها تقول هالشي بس...
احين انا استويت اناني يوم اني ابغي اعرس... من متى وانا صابر.. بكمل سنه الحين من بديت احبها..وبعد تباني اصبر سنه والا سنتين زياده..؟؟؟؟ لا الصراحه وايد جذي وايد...محد يروم يتحمل...بس ماعليه السباله بتشوف...
غمض عينه بالغصب عشان يرقد...ومع كثرة الالحاح...استرخى فعلا ورقد...

بالباجر الساعه 9 ونص بعد العشا..رد حمدان على غير العاده للبيت من وقت...ودخل حجرته وسكر الباب ..عق ثيابه ويلس عالشبريه...مسك تيلفون وكتب مسج..
" عطيني رقم استاذج الكمبيوتر عشان العن خيره عن الحركات اللي يسوييهن لج.. حمدان " ..
وتردد قبل مايطرش..خايف من ردة فعلها...لكنه تشجع...اليوم الاثنين..واكيد فطيم في السكن الحين ومحد معاها..واذا عصبت..بتكون اول مره واخر مره يطرشلها...لانه مايبا المشاكل..لكن متوله عليها موت..ويبا اي طريقه يقدر يتواصل فيها معاها ولو بشكل مبسط وعلى فترات...المهم يقدر يطرشلها ويقولها اللي فخاطره... بدون وسيط..
تشجع وظرب ارسال...وراحت الرساله...وتم قلبه يدق بالقو بعدها...الانتظار صعب..

----------


## Taka

فطيم ساعتها كانت قاعده مع ربيعتها اللي ساكنه معاها في الغرفه..واسمها شمسه وهي من بوظبي...كانت فطيم تقرا مجله بعد ماخلصت دراسه..اما عن شمسه فكانت يالسه تتعشى وكل شوي تطلع تكلم وحده من البنات في نفس القسم..طبيعتها جي..ماكانت تقر مكان..مرحه وحبوبه..لكنها محترمه وحشيم..ولين الحين فطيم ماشافت منها شي غلط...ماعدى فضولها اللي يذبح...سمعت فطوم المسج ..وكان التيلفون عدالها ساعتها.. مدت ايدها ومسكت التيلفون...رسالة وارده..فتحتها وقرتها...على طول توترت انفاسها وارتجفت ايدها...حمدان..؟؟؟ شو هالمزحه الثقيله.... اكيد هاي نوروه تمزح...بس هالرقم اول مره اشوفه... مب رقم عمووه... يمكن رقم عبدالله اخوها والا شي..ماعليه انا اراويج..
" يالسباله يانوروه بلا مزح...طيحتي قلبي..تحيديني ماروم اصطلب يوم اسمع طاريه!!"
فز حمدان يوم سمع صوت المسج..صح كان يتوقعه فاي لحظه بس مع ذلك فز لانه كانت متوتر حده...مسك تيلفونه وقرا المسج... ابتسم...وبعدها ظحك...
" فديت قلبج... قسم بالله اني حمدان...ونوره ماتعرف عن هذا كله...خليه بينا...شحالج يالطويله؟".
قرت فطيم المسج وانصدمت...حمدان..!!..حمدااااااااااااان.... عرف رقمي وقاعد يطرشلي مسجات...لا ويقولي فديت قلبج بعد.؟؟؟ ياويلي بموت..كيف عرف كيييييييييف..؟؟؟....فرت فطيم التيلفون عدالها وعقدت ايديها حواليها كانها بردت فجأه...مع ان الجو دافي... وفكرت شوي بتعقل..
هو ذكر استاذ الكمبيوتر...وانا امس رمست نوره عن هالسالفه... هي خبرته.؟؟؟ والا ..والا هو سمعني بنفسه.؟؟ وااااااااااي يالفشله اكيد شل رقمي من الكاشف...حسبي الله عليج يانوره شحقه مامسحتيه..؟؟؟ ...لو مسحته مابيحصل رقمي...ولا بيطرشلي مسج..بس فعلا انا ابا هالشي والا لا.؟؟...مب كانه بروحي طالبه رقمه.؟؟..
ابتسمت...ورجعت مسكت التيلفون وقلبها يدق مثل الطبل...
" بخير..فاجأتني يالطويل...شحالك انته.؟؟.. وشحالها ايدك المكسوره.؟؟"
مسكت فطيم التيلفون بالقو بايديها الثنتين وهي متربعه على شبريتها الصغيره وعينها على دبدوب حمدان الكبير على زاويه الغرفه....ماتعرف اللي تسويه صح او غلط....ماتعرف.؟؟؟ اكيد تعرف...وهو غلط × غلط... بس هذا حمدان...وانا اشتقت لسوالفه....شو اسوي...الله بلاني فيه شو اسوي..!!!..
اما بخصوص حمدان...فارتاح شوي بما انها ماهزبته من اولها...وتسال عن حاله ومهتمه...بشاره زينه..
" انا بخير يوم اني قادر اكلمج....وايدي بخير الحين والجبس عقيته...فطيم...آسف بخصوص اللي صار بينا وسعيد..ماتتصورين شكثر متلوم.."
حن قلب فطيم عليه....لاول مره تتسائل برده فعل حمدان من السالفه..كانت مشغوله وايد بنفسها وبسعيد .. مافكرت بانه هالشي بياثر على حمدان بعد... قالت له بغلاسه..
" ندمت انك عرفتني فيوم صح.؟"
عصب حمدان..كيف تقول جي هذي...؟؟
" لا والله وعمري مابندم...انا ماكنت العب فطيم...وتوصلت لتفاهم مع سعيد بخصوص موضوعنا"
" شو هو التفاهم ممكن تقولي.؟"
" اكيد ..اقنعته اني احبج من خاطري...لكن بعد ما اتخرج واشتغل بيي وبخطبج ان شاء الله.."
قفطت فطيم وظحكت... واطالعتها شمسه باستغراب وهي تراقبها من الصبح لكن فطيم كانت فعالم ثاني..
شمسه: شو سالفتج بالمسجات انتي.... منو يطرش لج؟؟
فزت فطيم بقو... منزعجه من هالاقتحام لعالمها الوردي اللي كانت عايشه فيه....
فطيم: هههههههه محد...
شمسه: يالله عاد قولي....
فطيم: انتي ليش فظوليه جي..؟؟
شمسه: احب اعرف كل شي يدور حواليه ...
فطيم: هههههه اظن هذا يدور حواليه انا مب حواليج انتي...
شمسه: وانتي ادورين حواليه بكل سوالفج ههههههههههاي..يالله قولي..
قالت فطيم بجرأه..
فطيم: خطيبي ....
فجت شمسه ثمها متفاجأة..
شمسه: ماكنت ادري انج مخطوبه ويا راسج...

----------


## Taka

شمسه: ماكنت ادري انج مخطوبه ويا راسج...
فطيم: احين تعرفين لكن بليز لا تنشرين الخبر... ممكن...
نطت شمسه مستانسه وطارت صوب فطيم وقعدت عدالها..
شمسه: اكيــــــــــــــــد...يالله راويني هالخطيب شو يكتب لج...؟؟
ظمت فطيم التيلفون لصدرها....
فطيم: لا والله ماراويتج ....روحي...
شمسه: حراااااام عليج احب سوالف الحب...
فطيم: نحن قاعدين نتنازع احين ما نسولف سوالف حب..يالله روحي ..
شمسه: حلااااااااااااته راويني شو يقولج بليييييييز...
فطيم: قتلج لا..يالله روحي قاعد يتريا ردي سيري خليني اكتب...
شمسه: ههههههه ماعليج يالحماره...ليش عاد ماتبين تراويني...
فطيم: كيفي...اغار عليه... سوالفنا حقنا مب للنشر...
قامت شمسه وراحت لشبريتها وهي تظحك...
شمسه: ياعيني عليكم.. انزين بس قوليلي شو اسمه؟؟
فطيم: آآآآآآآآآآه اسمه قلبي وروحي ونظر عيني....
ظحكت فطيم ومسكت تيلفونها وهي تسمع شمسه تنطق بكلمات غلسه وتظحك... وكتبت لحمدان.
" جان استحي" ..
كان حمدان مستغرب من التاخير بالرد...ويوم وصلته المسج اخيرا مات من الظحك...ماكان ناوي يحرجها بس يخبرها باللي صاير...عشان تكون على علم بانه مانساها وبانه حاول وبذل جهده عشان يصلح وضعهم..
" فديت المستحى انا...قسم بالله يافطيم اني ولهان عليج وعلى سوالفج وظرابتج فوق ماتتصورين..لكن صابرين والله مع الصابرين ان شاء الله" ..
" حتى انا...وان شاء الله خير"
" ماقلتيلي...موافقه انه نتواصل بالمسجات.؟؟.."
" هي بس انته لااطرشلي الا يوم انا اطرش لك...وانا بطرش لك فوقت اكون فيه فاظيه وبروحي..عرفت؟"
" عرفت...وفالج طيب...اهم شي اسمع منج....بس عاد طرشيلي كل يوم"
" عاد هذا اللي يقول طرار ويتشرط"
" هههههههه بليز"
" ههههههه بحاول ان شاء الله... "
" على فكره لا تخزنين رقمي عندج اخاف سعيد يشوفه والا شي...لكن حفظيه"
" حفظته من اول ماطلع هههههه"
" شاطره..بخليج احين ترقدين..تصبحين على خير...وانا فرحان الليله"
" ان شاء الله دوم..حتى انا فرحانه..وانته من اهل الخير"
" وبلا حركات مع استاذ الكمبيوتر لا احسّن راسه واخليه اقرع...باي"
ظحكت فطيم وماردت عليه... ومن بعدها قعدت تقرا المسجات كذا مره لين ماحفظتهن في قلبها...من بعدها حذفتهن كلهن... ولاول مره تحس بالراحه الفظيحه..اطمنت عليه..واطمن انه مب ناسنها..وباذل جهده عشان يتواصل معاها...الله يستر...ان شاء الله الله مايعاقبني وانكشف عاللي اسويه...لكن والله ماقدر اقاومه..ماقدر...!!


نفس الليله الساعه 11 .. مسكت حصه التيلفون واتصلت برقم ناصر في المانيا...ماكانوا يقدرون يتصلون فيه وايد على طول النهار لانه يكون يسوي تمارين وعلاج طبيعي وغيره ..ومايتفرغ الا بالليل...
ناصر: آلووو...
حصه: هلا نااااااااصر... السلام علييييييييك..؟؟
ناصر: هلا والله بحصيص...وعليج السلام يالقاطعه..
حصه: هههههه اسمحلي والله...شوو حالك؟؟ عساك بخير .؟
ناصر: الحمد لله ماشي الحال...قبل شوي ياي من التمارين...
حصه: الله يعطيك العافيه ويشفيك يارب....والله اني ادعيلك دوم...
ناصر: ماتقصرين يالغاليه...شحالهم قوم امي..واخوانج وخواتج؟؟.. وحمده شحالها مادقت لي اليوم..
حصه: كلهم بخير وعافيه ويسالون عنك...واكيد بيسووولك عقب ان شاء الله.. شحاله خالد؟
ناصر: خالد مسكين تعبان وياي..بخير...رخصته يسير يرقد دوم الا موازرني مسكين مايفظى لعمره...والله اني متلوم فيه...لكني بعد محتاجنه هالفتره...والله يعديها على خير...
حصه: آمين يارب...ولا تتلوم هو يسوي هالشي من خاطره مب لانه الواجب او شي ..هو يبا يكون معاك ..حتى يوم قال عبدالله انه هو اللي بيسير وياك لانه دكتور ويفهم اكثر وجي..ماطاع ..كان هو يبغي يسير بنفسه وياك..
ناصر: والله كلهم مايقصرون وهو بعد ماقصر مسكين...قام بالواجب وزياده...
حصه: مطولين ياناصر عن الرجعه.؟؟
ناصر: اظن..جي بعده يبالي ست شهور لين مايخوزون المسامير عن ظهري...وعقب العمليه هذي مادري بعدني كم بتم عشان العلاج الطبيعي لين يرخصوني...
تنهدت حصه بزعل..
حصه: حوالي كم يعني؟؟ سنه؟
ناصر: اظن اكثر...يوصلن سنتين للاسف ...ليش حصه..شو في الخاطر؟
حصه: خليفه ولد عمي..
ناصر: بلاه؟
حصه: مستعيل عالعرس...
ناصر: انزين وانتي شو وراج ماتعرسين..تخرج وتخرجتي خلاص فاظيه الحين...
برطمت حصه...كيف اخوها يقول هالكلام...ليش مايفهمها عالطاير؟؟؟ والا قاعد يمثل انه عادي عنده هالشي.؟؟
حصه: انا ماريد اعرس الا يوم تكون انته موجود وتحظر عرسي...
سكت ناصر..وابتسم شوي بزعل...فرحان انه اخته تحاسب على وجوده ويهمها انه يكون معاها...لكن زعلان لانه مايقدر يحقق لها هالطلب...كان وده يحظر..لكن حالته ماتسمح..
ناصر: وشو بيفيدج وجودي او عدمه...المهم المعرس موجود وولي امرج موجود..خلاص..
حصه: لا تحاول تقولي ان موضوع عرسي وعدم حظوورك شي عادي بالنسبه لك لاني مابصدق...
ناصر: هههههههه مب عادي..وانا ماقلت انه عادي....لكن حصه فكري...وين ابا احظر عرس وانا على كرسي متحرك...؟؟؟؟.... وانا اللي طول عمري اتحرك وماخلي مكان ماسيرله ولا شي ما اسويه اخر شي انحبس في هالكرسي..!!!..
عورها قلبها...
حصه: لا تقول جي...الله بيشفيك ان شاء الله وبترد احسن من اول...السالفه يبالها صبر..
ناصر: ادري..لكن العرس مايبا صبر...وخليفه مابيصبر هالكثر...انا شغلتي مطوله...لين مايرجع العصب المعطوب اللي فظهري مثل ماكان مابيكون شي تحسن في حالتي..ولا بقدر احرك شي من ريولي...
حصه: يعني تباني اعرس وانته مب موجود؟؟؟
ناصر: انا قلبي وياج وبتمنالج التوفيق لو كنت فاخر الدنيا....لكن ماقدر احظر جسديا العرس..حالتي ماتسمح لي.. خليفه ومابروم ازفه وانا على كرسي وهذا شي معروف... وعرس الرياييل انا اروحي بنقهر ان اخواني ايولون ويعبرون عن فرحتهم وانا على كرسي مب رايم اتحرك ...ترضينها لي؟
دمعت عيونها...

----------


## Taka

حصه: ...لا... عيل ماريد اعرس...
ناصر: اوووص...جي العرس مب لعبه...وولد عمنا مابتسويبه جي اسميج وانتي بنت الشيبه...جي مب لعبه في ايدينا هو..بعدين بتكونين مينونه ان ظيعتيه من يديج وهو شارنج من خاطره..
حصه: بس هو مش متفهم...
ناصر: انتي اللي مش متفهمه.... انتي الحين حرمه وتعرفين ان الحرمه العاقل ماتمشي ريلها على مزاجها وتعاند فيه...سولي اللي ابغيه والا ماريدك...الحياة مب جذي..وبهالطريقه مابتحصلين حد معاج... لازم تسايسييينه..وهو بصراحه معاه حق...كم تبينه يصبر الريال..؟؟....
حصه: ناصر...ماريد...ابا اخواني كلهم عندي ماريد جي..علىالاقل اشوفك جدامي قبل العرس وتبارك لي حتى لو ماتحظر بس اشوفك في عرسي..
ناصر: يالغاليه والله حتى انا خاطري بهالشي...ولا يهمج بتصلبج قبل مايزفونج وببارك لج ...وانتي كل اللي عليج تغمضين عينج وتتخيليني ههههههه شو رايج.؟؟
حصه: ........ لا تمزح ...
ناصر: ما امزح....اكلمج جد....خليفه لا تظيعينه من ايدج...ترا انا مايرضيني هالشي..وبزعل عليج من خاطري ... يالله قوليله انج موافقه عالعرس... لاتنسين ان اختج وراج متعطل عرسها بسببج....لا تستوين انانيه انتي بعد وماتفكرين غير في نفسج واللي تبغينه...يعني العرس بيصير بيصير ان شاء الله سواء كنت موجود او لا..ووجودي مب هو اللي بيخليج تتوفقين في حياتج مع خليفه... تفاهمكم وعطفكم على بعض هو اللي بيخليكم تتوفقون...فهمتي.؟؟؟
حصه: .................هي...فهمت....
ناصر: صدقيني انا بكون معاج فخاطري..وبتمنالج التوفيق وين ماكوون..وتراني مسامحنج عالعرس لكني مب مسامحنج بشهر العسل...صح هالمنطقه بون 2 تلوع بالجبد لكن غصب تون هني وتقعدون عندي اسبوع بعد العرس على طول..تفهمين؟؟
حصه: هههههههههه...من عيوني..هالشي اكيد ان شاء الله لا تحاتي...
ناصر: تمام...الله يوفقج ياحصه... صدقيني حصلتي الزوج المناسب لج... وانتي مناسبه له... من استويتوا اصلا وانتوا جي...هههههه..
حصه: هههههههه ظنك يعني.؟؟ .. بطلعها من عينه صدقني هالعرس المستعيل واخويه مب حاظرنه بعد..بنتقم منه...
ناصر: هههههههه كيفج عاد انتي وهو عقب العرس..
حصه: خلاص ياناصر... مابكسر كلمتك..وانا ماقتنع بشي الا من بعد ما اكلمك فيه... صح انا ما ابغي اعرس بغيابك لكن اشوف اني مضطره عشان ترضون علي....
ناصر: اهم شي رضا ريلج خصوصا انه عنده حق...
حصه: الله كريم...خلاص عيل مابطول عليك..تامرني بشي..
ناصر: سلمي عليهم كلهم..وديري بالج على عمرج..
حصه: ان شاء الله وانته بعد دير بالك على نفسك وسلم على خالد وايد..
ناصر: يوصل...مع السلامه..
حصه: فمان الله..

سكرت حصه عن اخوها...وهي افكارها مشوشه..مب عارفه ترتاح والا تنقهر...هي مرتاحه بانه هو نفسه راضي بعرسها فغيابه...لكن هي نفسها ماتبا تعرس بغياب اخوها...لكن تشوف نفسها مضطره ..عشان ترضيهم كلهم كالعاده على حساب نفسها... على شان نوره عالاقل اللي كملوا الحين ست شهور وهم خاطبين بدون مايتحركون ... حتى ملجه مب رايمين يملجون بسبب حصه...مع انه مافي سبب منطقي يمنعهم من هالشي..لكنها تعرف ان هذا منطق نوره... اكيد نوره اللي رافضه الملجه والعرس بسبب حصه ..لين ماتطمن بانه حصه عرست...مابتعرس هي

----------


## Taka

مر يومين على هالسالفه... وفطوم لين الحين ماطرشت لحمدان ولا مسج..لسببين...ماكانت تباه يفكر بانها مستلغثه وماصدقت تحصل رقمه عشان اطرشله..ثانيا كانت مشغوله ببحث العربي المستوى الثاني اللي يباله عباله وايد..هذا غير بحث المجتمع اللي خذته بعد ماخلصت انجليزي مستوى ثالث..
وحمدان كان متحرقص...كل شوي يشيك عالتيلفون يمكن طرشت وهو ماسمعها...وماكان يفارق تيلفونه دقايق... ومايخلي اي حد يشوفه او يفتشه....قبل كانوا ربعه عادي يمسكون تيلفونه ويطالعون فيه احين صار من المحرمات عليهم...كان وده هو يطرش لها بس هو وعدها...بانه مابيطرش الا يوم هي اطرش...واليوم الاربعاء...وفطيم اكيد بترجع الشارجه..يعني بعده بيصبر لين السبت...ماعليه براويها يوم بطرشلي...بلعن خيرها..
اما بالنسبه لحصه...ماخبرت حد بقرارها بموافقتها عالزواج... ماكانت تختلي بامها او ابوها لوقت طويل عشان مايفاتحونها بالموضوع...من تشوفهم تشرد...وعنود مرتين حاولت تفتح الموضوع لكنها كانت تسكره على طول وتغير السالفه وتشغلها بامور ثانيه..وهي تعرف ان عنود بسرعه تنشغل بالسوالف... كانت تتريا خليفه ايي بيتهم...لكنه طول اليومين الفايتات ماياهم...معقوله معصب لهالدرجه.؟؟ زعلان علي..؟؟؟...مجرد هالفكره كانت تخلي حصه تزعل....ماتتخيل خليفه زعلان عليها.. المصيبه ماتعرف كيف تراضيه...ماتعرف كيف تتواصل مع الانسان اللي بيكون زوجها....ماتعرف تكلمه لفترات طويله....يازين هالعرس هاا..؟؟؟.. بنتم ساكتين انا وهو...
يوم الجمعه عنود من الصبح كانت عند اهلها..والمغرب بينما عبدالله كان في دوامه في المستشفى...وصلها خليفه للبيت لكنه مانزل من سيارته... شافته حصه من دريشه الصاله واستغلت غياب امها وابوها في العزبه ..وعبدالله في المستشفى... وطلعت لخليفه بسرعه قبل مايريوس ويروح..
نوره كانت في الصاله...اتابع المسلسل.. تلاقت حصه مع عنود عند الباب...وقالت لها وهي تمشي بسرعه..
حصه: هلااا عنود...
وخطفت عنها...
عنود: هااااااااي وين سايره..؟!!!
حصه: بكلم خليفه....دشي دشي..
ظحكت عنود ودخلت الصاله عند نوره... بينماحصه عدلت حجابها ولبست نعالها الخفيف ونزلت الدري... وهي تشوف خليفه يطالعها من داخل سيارته وهو معقد حياته...ويوم شافها يايه صوبه بطل بابه ونزل عشان يسلم...
وقفت حصه عدال سيارته مب متجرأه تتقرب اكثر وقلبها يدق بالقووووو... هالحركه بنفسهاتعتبر جرأه منها..بس شو تسويبه يوم هو مب ناوي على خير...وكله مطنش وقام مايزورهم ولا يسال عنها.!!!..لازم هي تسال عنه وتتنازل شوي... مايقولون ان اي اثنينه اذا يبون يتفاهمون ويستانسون لازم يقدمون تنازلات..؟؟ ..مافيها شي بتنازل شوي لولد عمي...
حصه: السلام عليكم...
وتساندت عالسياره ..
اطالعها خليفه وهو مرصص عيونه بشكل حلو ويطالعها من فوق لتحت...وتاخر بالرد...
خليفه: وعليكم السلام...
كان معصب عليها بعده....لكنه فيه فضول حاليا ..حصه اول مره تتعنى له وتيه تسلم عليه مخصوص..وشكلهاعندها سالفه...
عقدت حصه يديها جدام صدرها..
حصه: شووووو...اشوفك مطنشنا من كم يوم لا تي تزور ولا تسال ولا شي...ناقص بس اغنيلك اغنية عيضه مشكلتك...ههههههه..
ابتسم خليفه ونزل عينه لريوله ..وهو يستذكر كلمات الاغنية كامله...ياترى تعني كل الكلمات والا بس المقطع الاول.؟؟؟..
خليفه: غنيها شو وراج...؟؟؟..
حصه: مشكله صوتي نشاز...
خليفه: ههههههههههه ماظن.. بس قدها انتي كلمات الاغنية كامله..؟؟؟
قفطت حصه...
حصه: انته شرايك؟؟
خليفه: انا مؤخرا ماصار لي راي فشي...الراي كله لج يابنت حمد...
حصه: افااااااااا والله ياولد عمي.... انا مب قصدي امشي راااي عليك.... وعمري مابسويها... واذا على سالفه العرس..نتفاهم عليها...انا اترياك من متى تي عشان اكلمك بس انته ما تتعايى..
خليفه: نتفاهم نتفاهم....وانا موجود جدامج...شو ورانا..
تنفست حصه تستجمع شجاعتها...
حصه: انا...اناموافقه عاللي تبغيه...تبانا نعرس..بنعرس..
عقد خليفه ايده جدام صدره العريض..
خليفه: ومنو غصبج على هالشي.؟؟؟
حصه: محد غصبني....
خليفه: همممممممم...حصه....انتي تبيني والا لا؟؟ اذاماتبيني رمسي...محد بيغصبج عليه..خصوصا انا...
انصدمت حصه...
حصه: رديت تقول هالرمسه مره ثانيه....والله ان قلتها مره ثانيه بزعل عليك ولا برضى بعد...انا شو قلت لك في المستشفى يوم شاورني؟؟؟؟
خليفه: قلتي انج موافقه...
حصه: حد جبرني؟؟
خليفه: ماعرف ياحصه...احس بج مب مقتنعه كفايه فييني...مب سادنج وجودي....والله لو انا ماحظروا اهلي كلهم وكنتي انتي موجوده...مابهتم ذاك الزود...المهم اني اخذج..وباسرع فرصه ممكنه ...مابحط العراقيل بينا مثل ما انتي تسوين...
حصه: ...... مب قصدي...خليفه والله ماقصد اسوي هالشي...خلاص انا موافقه على اي شي تبغيه..
خليفه: لا...انا مابغصبج على شي...ولاتوافقين لاني بس انا ابغي....
حصه: عيل شو تبا والله احترت معاك..؟؟
خليفه: انا ابغي تكونين انتي تبين هالزواج..قد ما انا ابغيه... ترحبين باي فكره ممكن انها تقرب بينا...مثل ما انا اسوي...من نفسج...مب لاني انا ابا...
حصه: والله اني ابا....عيل ليش وافقت...
خليفه: ماعرف صراحه ليش وافقتي...خذتي اربع ايام تفكرين وحسيت انج متردده...ومب واثقه.. وانا اللي توقعت اني توصلني الموافقه بالباجر مب بعد اربع ايام...
حصه: ظلمتني ياخليفه....انا كنت افكر فيك مب فيني انا..بالنسبه لي انا كنت واثقه باني بكون سعيده معاك ومرتاحه...لكني خفت اظلمك معاي..خفتك انته تندم انك خذتني وماترتاح معاي...
خليفه: كيف تقولين هالكلام..؟؟؟؟ ... انا من متى وانا اتمناج اخر شي بندم..شو هالخريط...؟؟
حصه: المهم هذا راح الحين ونحن مرتبطين ببعض...وانا كلمت ناصر وخذت موافقته ومافي اي اعتراض على عرسنا الحين مني...انا موافقه و " ابا" اي شي تبغيه انته...
تردد خليفه وتلفت حواليه بتوتر...وتاخر وهو يفكر...

----------


## Taka

خليفه: متاكده حصه بانج تبيني..؟؟..
حصه: ..هي متاكده.... من فتحت عيوني على هالدنيا وانا متاكده ...وهذا خبر يديد لك..شو رايك؟؟؟
ابتسمت حصه وهي اطالعه بدلع... تشجعت وقالت هالشي عشان تفرحه...تحس انه كئيب ومهموم بسببها....باختصار.. ماهان عليها...
رفع خليفه نظره صوبها مستغرب... مب مصدق...شو تقول؟؟؟؟؟؟ قمت ما افهم اللغه العربيه ...
خليفه: شو قصدج؟؟...حصه...شو تقصدين؟؟؟
كان متلهف لتفسيرها.... متلهف بانه يتاكد بانه سمع وفهم صح.. لكنها الخبيثه ظحكت وصدت صوب ثاني...
حصه: بعد مانعرس بقولك...هههههههه لا اطالعني جي..وقولي شو قررت...؟؟..
لكنه هو ماكان مستعد بانه يترك الموضوع....ظل يطالعها بنظره تفحص..وفكره شارد بعيد بعيد...شو تقصد حصه..؟؟ شو تقصد بمووت واعرف واتاكد ...وتم علىهالحال فتره...لين ما هزت حصه ايدها فويهه محاوله انها ترده للواقع...
حصه: هاااااااااي...!!!!!
هز خليفه راسه وغمض عيونه شوي وظحك..
خليفه: مب رايم افكر ههههههه...
وغطى ويهه بيده فتره يسترجع تركيزه...وحصه قافطه وتظحك وبنفس الوقت مستانسه بانها زعزعت ثباااته وشتت تفكيره...
شل خليفه ايده عن ويهه وتنفس بقو...قرر يترك الموضوع لانه اذا اصر عليها بتنحرج ومابتقوله..لكنه بيطلع منها هالسالفه فيوم...
خليفه: آآآآه...مادري..شو تبينا نسوي؟ ..تبينا نملج وناخر العرس شوي يمكن سبحان الله يقدر ناصر يرجع ساعتها.؟؟؟ والا نعرس على طول..؟؟؟
فكرت حصه...ناصر بنفسه قالها انه بيتاخر..يعني الاقيس ياخرون العرس..
حصه: نعرس..
خليفه: هههههههههههههههههههه...اووكي..متاكده؟
حصه: هي متتاكده.... بس تراني واعده ناصر بشي..
خليفه: شو هو...؟
حصه: اول مانعرس نطير المانيا ونسير عنده نسلم عليها ونقعد اسبوع...
خليفه: اهاااااااااااااااااا قولي انج تبين تستعيلين بالعرس عشان تسيريله بس...يالمكاره..
حصه: هههههههههههه لالا حرام عليك والله..بس ناصر قالي بنفسه انه بيتاخر يعني مافيه فايده التاجيل...بعدين عشان نوره وسعيد...حرام يبون يعرسون...
ابتسم خليفه مستانس..
خليفه: خلاص..ترتيب...والحمد لله انج اقتنعتي...امبوني عايش فحاله مايعلمها الا الله...
حصه: اسفه والله...مب قصدي...انته فهمتني غلط...
خليفه: يمكن لاني ماعرفج عدل....ماعليه جدامنا وقت ان شاء الله بعرفج احسن عن اي شخص ثاني...
حصه: ههههههه ان شاء الله....عطلتك خليفه...
خليفه: افا عليج...احلى تعطيل..
حصه: هههههههههه يالله يالله سير اخاف قوم ابويه يدغروون احين ويشوفوني متوقفه معاك...
خليفه: ههههه اوكي..شي فخاطرج؟
حصه: سلامت راسك...
خليفه: الله يسلمج...مع السلامه..
حصه: فمان الله..
ركب خليفه سيارته مستانس..وتريا حصه لين ابتعدت عن السياره وركبت الدري.. وريوس بسيارته وطلع من البيت وهو ميت من وناسته..خصوصا جمله حصه اللي شغلت تفكيره...معقوله تعني اللي قالته؟ والا بس جي اجامله عشان يستانس..؟؟؟؟.. فيوم من الايام بيعرف وبيتاكد من المعنى....!!
-------------------------------

----------


## Taka

الجزء الثالث والستون

قرار حصه المفاجئ بالموافقه علىالزواج خلى الكل ينصدم..خبرت امها وابوها اللي استانسوا بدون ما يسالون شو اللي اقنعها...لكن المهم انها اقتنعت...اهم شي يطمنون على مستقبل بنتهم... وبيكونون مطمنين وايد اذا تزوجت من خليفه... لانه هو بعد ولدهم.. وبيحشمها وبيكرمها... اكثر عن الغريب ..نوره استانست بعد لكنها اشترطت اول شي تتخرج بعدين تعرس حصه..في اول 7 ... عشان ياخذن راحتهن بالتجهيز مب تعرس في خلال الكورس..يعني جدامهم شهرين ونص..وعندهم شغل وايد يسوووونه خصوصا حصه...تجهيزات العرس يبالها وقت طويييل...وحواطه ماتخلص...

يوم السبت الساعه 11.. بعد ما تاكدت فطيم بانه الاخت شمسه الفضوليه نايمه...طلعت تيلفونها من الشنطه وطرشت مسج لحمدان..متلومه لانها ماطرشت له من يوم الاثنين اللي طاف..يعني اربع ايام ..وخافت انه يكون راقد..بس هي تعرف حمدان يسهر..ومايرقد قبل الوحده في الليل..
" لا تكفخ اوكي.."
ابتسمت وهي تظرب رقمه وادق ارسال... وظحكت..لا تكفخ.؟؟ والله لو يوصلني انه بيكفخني ونص بعد...
حمدان كان في ميلس ربيعه خالد ساعتها.. يلعبون كيرم..وكان حمدان منقهر ساعتها لانه خالد توه مدخل الخمسين عنه...
حمدان: بتحطها في الدور الياي صدقني..
وخش ايده فمخباه وطلع تيلفونه.... يوم شاف الرساله فز من مكانه...
حمدان: والا اقولك ماشي دور ياي...فمان الله...
خالد: تعااااااااااااااااال وين تبا...وين تبا..؟؟؟..شفيك؟
حمدان: ماشي بس اذكرت شي...وبسير ارقد احسن لي.. بنكمل لعب باجر...
خالد: الهرم شفت عمرك مغلووووب...وشردت..
حمدان: هههههههه عيل خل اللعبه مثل ماهي لين باجر وفلوسي انا عادنهن...وبنكمل لعب تومورووو..
خالد: ههههههه اوكي..باي..
طلع حمدان من الميلس وركب سيارته وحط التيلفون فحظنه..
حمدان: شو اسويبها هاي احين...اكفخها...تستاهل والله...
" زعلان عليج...اقولج كل يوم تقطعيني خمس ايام.؟؟؟"
ارسلها وشغل سيارته وتحرك ساير البيت... ووصلت له المسج بعد شوي..
" افا بس..سووري والله كنت مشغووله...واخر الاسبوع تدري ماروم ارسل لك لاني اكون في البيت..شحالك؟"
"بخير طويلة العمر...انتي علومج؟"
" الحمد لله... حمدانوه ماروم اطول وايد ماشي باقي فرصيدي وماشريت بطاقه اليوم نسيت"
حمدان مات من الظحك يوم شاف المسج...وكان بالصدفه طايف عدال دكان حارتهم اللي يفتح لين الساعه 1.. وقف عنده وخذ باونتي وبيبسي وثلاث بطاقات تيلفون... وبما ان تيلفون حمدان خط فما يحتاج البطاقات.. فتح ارقامهن كلهن وكتبهن فمسج لفطوم.وطرشهن...وهو يظحك عليها.. ويتصور ردة فعلها..وصل بيتهم..شل الباونتي والبيبسي وباقي اغراضه ونزل...
داخل البيت كانت العيوز يالسه مع خليفه.. يسولفون...وبما انه درى بموضوع العرس عرف انهم يتكلمون عن العرس وترتيباته... لازم يودون لحصه فلوسها عشان اجهز نفسها ..
حمدان: سسسسسسلام عليكم...
خليفه+ام سلطان: وعليكم السلام والرحمه..
خليفه: شو عندك؟..باونتي..الله...هاااات عطني...
عطاه حمدان نص الكافي وسمع مسج..
"حمدان شو هالارقام.؟؟؟"
ابتسم ...وقالهم..
حمدان: تصبحون على خير...
خلاهم بسوالفهم وسار فوق وهو يكتب مسج لفطوم..
" ارقام بطاقات توني شارنهن..دخليهن ..بسرعه..1...2...3.."
ظحكت فطيم على خبال حمدان....اسميه احراج محد يقوله شي هالريال...
" ليش عاده..؟!..عبلت على عمرك ماكنت يالسه اطلب انا..بشتري باجر"
" ماكنتي تطلبين لكن تتعلثين علشان ماترمسيني..وبعدين انا كريم بما اني شيخ وانتي تستاهلين بما انج الشيخه فطيم"
دخل حجرته وسكر الباب.. وعق ثيابه ويلس عالشبريه...
اما فطيم فيوم بغت ترسل المسج خلص رصيدها...وظحكت..اضطرت تستخدم ارقام حمدان..يالله هو مب غريب.. ودخلتهن كلهن...ورجعت طرشت له..
" مشكووور...انته وين؟"
" في الحجره الحين.. متى بتون بيت عمي...فطوم ابا اشوفج"
" تخبلت انته؟.. مب ناقصين سعيد ينط علينا"
" لو من بعيد انزين...مابرمسج بس ابا اشوفج"
" فعرس اخوك ان شاء الله"
حاس حمدان بوزه..
" خيبه بعدني بتريا شهرين وشي..!!!.."
" ويمكن مانتلاقى بعد..خلها للصدف..احسن"
" اكرهج انزين"
ماتت فطوم من الظحك...
" حتى انا تصدق"

----------


## Taka

وتموا يتسابون ويتظاربون لين نص الليل..عقب قالت له انها بترقد ورخصها..مسحت المسجات كلهن ورقدت..ورقد هو بعد... وكانوا كل يوم على هالحال.. يوميا لازم يكلمها بالمسجات شوي قبل مايرقدون... وصار مايرتاح الا يوم يمسي عليها اول...وهي بعد ماتروم ترقد الا يوم تقوله تصبح على خير.. يعرفون اللي يسوونه غلط... والخطر واارد بانهم ينكشفون.. لكن ماعندهم طريقه ثانيه... مايقدرون يتحملون شهور ويمكن سنوات مايسمعون عن بعض.. ومحد يتفهم تعلقهم ببعض... ماعندهم طريقه غير هذي...وعلى الله يتم سرهم هذا بينهم..وماينكشفون..لين ماتنحل المساله..

حصه قعداتها مع عنود كثرت...يرتبن ويسترجعن الاشياء الظروريه اللي لازم يسونها قبل العرس..ماشي وقت..شهرين ونص مايكفن...لازم مايظيعون وقت...وباسرع وقت تروح تحجز لها فستان للعرس لانه ماشي ولا فستان بيخلص خلال شهرين ونص...مستحيل..فماشي حل جدامها غير الحجز... وكانت يوم تستذكر الاشياء اللي لازم تاخذها وتسويها اييها صداع... وكانت كل ماتشوف خليفه ودها تكفخه لانه مستعيل جذي..ماخلالها فرصه تجهز...
فيوم كانت فيه قاعده في الصاله مع عنود..حاطات الدفتر عالطاوله ويالسات عالارض يكتبن عليها القائمه المعتاده عشان ما ينسن شي..بادق التفاصيل...دخل عبدالله..وشاف الصاله لايثه...المخدات مفرره..وكواب الشاهي كلها مشروب فيها ومب مغسووله..وهن بروحهن متلعوزات..
عبدالله: السسسلام عليكم..
ردن عليه السلام...

----------


## Taka

عبدالله: شوووو هذا الدنيا لايثه جي...؟!!!..وانتن تتفرجن عليها..
حصه: من شوي كانت حرب دايره بين حمدان ونوروه..راح هو..وسارت هي تدرس.. وخلوا الدنيا لايثه..
عبدالله: هممم هذيلا متى يتوبون عن الظرايب الله اعلم...المهم حصه تحجبي..خليفه ياي وياي...
بطلت حصه عيونها..شكلها منعفل ويلوع بالجبد...الله يهديك ياعبدالله...تحجبت حصه بسرعه بينما صد عبدالله وراه وزقر خليفه يدش.. دخل خليفه وهوماسك تيلفونه لابس كندوره لونها بيج غامق مايل للبني ومتسفر حمدانيه بسفره نفس اللون.. قامت حصه وعنود عشان يسلمن عليه وحصه اطالعه واول مره تحس ان خليفه وسيم وااايد..ياي كاشخ اليوم شو عنده الله اعلم...!!!..
عقد خليفه حياته وهو يطالع بهدلة الصاله قبل مايرفع عينه صوب خطيبته...وحياته...
خليفه: السلام عليكم..
ردن السلام وسارت عنود توايه اخوها..
عنود: شحالك فديتك..؟؟
عبدالله: احم احم...
خليفه: بخير عنود شحالج انتي؟؟
عنود:الحمد لله...بلاك تتحنحن عبادي.؟؟
عبدالله: اغار..لا تتفدين حد غيري..
عنود: ليش متى تفديتك انا اصلا.؟؟؟
عبدالله: هي هي..تنكرين الا جدامهم بس وحياتج كلهم يدرون انج ..تموتين..فدباديبي..
ابتسم خليفه وخلاهم يتظاربون وسار صوب حصه اللي قاعده تجمع اكواب الشاي..شكلها بتروح تغسلهن.. وقف جدامها بينما سمع عنود تقول..
عنود: ليته فيك دباديب عشان اموت فيهن..كلك هيكل..
عبدالله: بعطيج طراق عنود...اصطلبي..
ظحكت عنود بينما خليفه يطالع بويه حصه اللي جدامه محمر..وابتسم...وكالعاده..شرفت الاضطرابات المعويه..
قالها بصوت واطي وهو يسمع عنود وعبدالله يتناقرون بعدهم..
خليفه: شحالج حصووه..؟!!..
رفعت حواجبها وهي تبتسم..
حصه: احين حصووه استويت من بعد حصه..؟؟ بخير ولد عمي شحالك انته.؟؟
خليفه: هههههه بخير... كنت بقول..حصوتي..بس..استحيت..
ورفع عيونه للسقف بحركه تظحك...وظحكت حصه على شكله..
حصه: اذا انته تستحي انا شو اقول..؟؟ استريح..بسير اغسل الكواب..
ويوم صدت هي وخليفه شافوا عبدالله وعنود يراقبونهم باهتمام ويبتسمون بمكر...نزلت حصه عيونها وطلعت من الصاله عشان تغسل الاكواب.. بينما خليفه طنش ويلس بنفس المكان اللي كانت حصه يالسه فيه .. ويلس عبدالله عداله..وعنود قعدت تلم المخدات وتردهن مكانهن... مسك خليفه الورقه اللي جدامه عالطاوله وابتسم... وتقرب من عبدالله وصاصره..
خليفه: طالع طالع... ..!
وقربوا روسهم من بعض بتآمر وقعدوا يقرون شو في الورقه ويظحكون بصوت واطي..اول مره يشوفون هالشي..مايعرفون سوالف الحريم.. عنود كانت لاهيه عنهم بالترتيب ولا انتبهت لهم.. لكن حصه يوم ردت بالكواب النظيفه شهقت وهي توقف عند الباب...رفعوا روسهم لها وظحكوا..وعنود انتبهت بعد وظحكت... بس حصه تمت فاجه حلجها ...قمه الاحراااااااااااااااج... الورقه مكتوب فيها امور خاصه ومحرجه لها... يت بسرعه وحطت الاكواب في الصينية.. ومدت ايدها تاخذ الورقه...رجع خليفه على ورا وتساند عالكرسي وهو يظحك..بينما عبدالله مط الورقه وحطها ورا ظهره...وكيّــف خليفه وهو يطالع حصه تظارب ويا خوها عالورقه..
حصه: حراااااااااااام عليك عبود هات الورقه...
عبدالله: ههههههههههههه عيبتني الورقه ابا اقراها كامله...
عنود: عبوووووووود عيب عليك سوالف حريمية...
عبدالله: انزين عشان جي انا عايبتني...
خليفه: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه..
عنود: شووووووووووووه...حصوووه مطيها مطيها عنه...وابوي عليج ماتروميله ماعطيتج شوي..
عبدالله: هي انتي هوغن يوم تظاربين..غشيتيني برقتج قبل العرس...
عنود: شفت انه ماينفع وياك غير هالاسلوب شو اسويبك..؟؟
حصه:عبود يالله عاد هاتها عيب عليك... آآآآي ايدي ويا هالراس...
تجدم خليفه في كرسيه ومسك عبدالله ومط الورقه عنه بالغصب....وعبدالله ميت من الظحك على خليفه..يدريبه عصب يوم انه عور حصه بايدها.. حشى اسميه مايتحمل شي اييها...
مسك خليفه عبدالله من رقبته وقرب راسه صوبه وهو يقوله بصوت واطي..
خليفه: حرمتي لا تصكها لا اكسر راسك....
عبدالله: ماصارت حرمتك...بعدها..
خليفه: بالنسبه لي انا..حرمتي ونص...
ظحك عبدالله وعنود بغلاااسه.. بينما حصه حمر ويهها صدق..من وصلوا وهم يحرجونها شو هذا...!!..
عبدالله: اوه اوه اوه...خوزوا عنه...الريال واصل حده ..ههههههههههههه....
ابتسم خليفه ومد ايده بالورقه لحصه..وهو يطالعها بنظرة عطوفه وحلوه من عيونه السود... خذت حصه الورقه وهي عيونها تحت..

----------


## Taka

حصه:....... مشكور...
خشت الورقه فمخباها وقعدت تصب جاهي حق خليفه وعبدالله..
عنود: شحالهم قوم امايه خليفه.؟؟
خليفه: بخير الحمد لله...يسلمون عليج..
قال عبدالله بغلاسته المعتاده..
عبدالله: حصووه دشي داخل..
التفت خليفه بعصبيه..بينما حصه تحركت عشان تطلع...
خليفه: طالع.!!...يلسي حصوه..والله مااطلعين....
وقفت حصه مكانها مرتبكه ... وعبدالله كاتم ظحكته...
عبدالله: شو تبابها...خلها ادش داخل..دشي دشي..يالله....
مشت حصه...
خليفه: قلت لج يلسي ...ولا تخليني اعيد رمستي مرتين...
وقفت حصه محتاره منو اطيع منهم...
حصه: خبلتووووبي ترا...انتوا يايين اليوم ناوين عليه نيه... اشوفكم مب معينين من الله خير...
خليفه: خوج هذا... عنلااااااتك زاد جانك من تشوفني يلست قلت لها طلعي...جي انا ياي اجابل ويهك عيل..؟؟؟
عبدالله: دقيقه بس...
خليفه: شو دقيقته.؟؟؟؟
عبدالله: نسييييييينا ماكلينا.؟؟... يوم تحدد لي بالدقيقه والدقيقتين..؟؟
خليفه: يوم انته ثور تسمع الرمسه شو اسويبك.... يلسي بوي حصه يلسي...
عنود: تعالي يلسي عدالي...خلها عبدالله .. عنبو هن عليهم شوي ...
عبدالله: عشان خاطر عنود بس..
يلست حصه عدال عنود..
خليفه: شو خلصتي حصه؟..خلصتي شي جهزتي شي.؟؟؟
حصه: لا والله ماسويت غير التخطيط و..و اكتب في الاوراق..
وظحكوا ثنيناتهم يوم تذكروا الورقه...
خليفه: وليش ماخلصتي شي..؟؟؟ شو اترييين.؟
حصه: اتريا حد يتكرم ويوديني ..؟
عقد خليفه حياته..
خليفه: يوديج وين؟
حصه: دبي والا بوظبي...عشان اشتري واحجز فستان وهالسوالف..
التفت خليفه على عبدالله..
خليفه: وراك انته ماتوديها ويا هالويه.؟؟ ان تعطل عرسي مابلوم حد غيرك..
عبدالله: شو مكتوب فشهادتي.؟؟..دريول والا دكتور.؟؟!..
عنود: حليله والله ماعنده وقت خلوووف يوميا دوامه كم ساااعه واوقات مختلفه مب نفس الدوام..
خليفه: عيل منو بيوديها...نوره اداوم في الجامعه وتشغل الدريول...
حصه: الا جان اشل الدريول انا.. ونوره نخلي حمدان يتكفل فيها.. هو عنده تصريح عسيارته...
عبدالله: ههههههههههه دام الصاله جي سوووبها جلبوها فوق تحت كيف لو تكفل فيها اييبها ويوديها.؟؟..
عنود: لا ماعليهم بيعقلون يوم محتاييين...
خليفه: حاولي تخلصين حصه ماباقي وقت طويل ترا... واذا احتيتي توصيله خبريني بوديج والله..
عبدالله: هي هيييييييييييييه اللي بيخليك عاد... هههههههههه..
عنود: احين شو بخصوص غرفتك خلووووف...
خليفه: الله يسلمج بندمج غرفتج بغرفتي..بنسوي غرفتج صاله هههههههههههههاي..
عنود: حلاااااااااااااااال جانها الا حق حصه ..ترتيب حلو..متى بتيبون العمال؟ ..
خليفه: والله هذي مهمة امايه انا مالي خص..حصه عندج طلبات معينه..
حصه: ههههههه لا حشى على ذوووقك امررره انته وعموه....
خليفه: انزين والعرس...وين تبينه..؟؟
حصه: والله مادري...قرروا انتي انا مالي خص يكفيني اللي عندي...
خليفه: شقا مالج خص عرسج تقولين مالي خص...نحن شو قلنا..؟؟
حصه: ههههههههههه قلنا المهم نعرس....
خليفه: ههههههههههههههه...شفت اختك تعرف تقفط بعد...
عبدالله: انا عشان جي مابغيها تقعد..يفلت لسانها....قومي يالله قومي...
خليفه: ماعليج منه يلسي....
دخلت ام خالد في هالحزه وسلمت على خليفه وقعدت معاهم تسولف وياخذون علوم الترتيبات للعرس..ويتشاورون شو يسووون وشو مايسووون... ويوم لاحظت ام خالد ان الوقت يظيع وهم ماتحركوا..قررت تقبل باقتراحهم وتوكل توصيلات نوره لحمدان..وهي وحصه بيسيرون يومين للشارجه عشان هي تتشرى من دبي مع اختها هناك..وبيرجعون...

----------


## Taka

نورة يوم درت بهالخبر احتشرت..
نورة: كيف تروحون الشارجه بدوووووووووني..ماحصلتوا الا نص الاسبوع تقررون فيه تروحون؟ حرام عليج حصه خليه اخر الاسبوع..
حصه: يابنت الناس انتي اولا الاسبوع الياي عليج امتحانات منتصف..ثانيا معظم المراكز تسكر بالجمعه..وين تبينا ندق بروسنا؟ بعدين اخر الاسبوع زحمه في دبي.. رابعا ماشي وقت نوروه ما روم اظيع ولا يووووم..
برطمت نوره..يعني مابشوف سعيد...
نورة: الله يسامحج...

ويوم قعدت على كمبيوترها من زود قهرها استلمت سعيد برساله عتاب..

" هااااااااااي انته يالقاطع...
امحق خطيب... لا تسال عني ولا تفتكر فيني..افااااااااااااااااااا...نسينا ايام قبل؟؟؟
هذا بعدنا ماعرسنا لبستني...شقايل عيل عقب العرس..؟؟؟

سعووود...قوم حصه بيووون باجر عندكم...انا مابروم ايي عشان دوامي..حصه تبا تتشرا زهابها وتخلص شغلها ومافيها تتريا لين اخر الاسبوع... شو اسوي؟؟؟ ابا اييي...

سعود والله ليش جي استويت الفتره الاخيره مووول ما تفتكر فيني والله...لايكون بعدك زعلان؟؟..خلاص انا آسفه اعتذرت لك من قبل لين متى الزعل يعني..؟؟؟ ماتعودت على لبستك لي والله...
عرس حصه قرب..بعد شهرين ونص.... نحن متى بنعرس؟؟
والا اخافك كنسلت عني خلاص ماتبغيني....
مسولي طااااااااااااااااف..
والله انا حاطه بخاطري الصراحه.... احس اني وحيده... ماتشوف خليفه كل يومين ناط بيتنا ..ماشاء الله عليهم... مبين عليه شكثر يحبها....مب انته كل ماتشوفني تشتر بي وتهزبني..
لالا انته استويت ماتحبني خلاص...
براااااااااااااااااااااايك انا بسير..
والا اييك شور..؟؟
بروح بدخل شاااات غياظا فيك...
يمكن احصل اهتمام من حد غير
باااااااااااااي"


وصلها الرد بعد عشر دقايق..لانه سعيد كان هو بعد في نفس الوقت عالنت... ووصلته الرساله وقراها على طول ورد عليها..
" اول شي وقبل السلام...لوغ اوففف يالله...طلعي عن الشات الحين...لا اييج اكسر راسج...

بل...
صدقج والله كل ماشووفج اشتربج ..ههههههههههههاي..
شخبارج حبيبي...لا ياعمري انا مب زعلان..مساله وطافت..مافي داعي نعيد ونزيد فيها..
بس انا كل سالفتي اني تعبت...
من متى وانا خاطبنج وصارلنا شهور ولا تحركنا من مكانا....
كل ماقولج بملج قلتي

لا

كل ماقول بعرس قلتي

لا

شو تبيني اسويبج..!!!
قلنا بنهرب لج تيلفوووووون عشان ترمسيني بالدس..
طحتيبي تشتييييييير وتهزييء ...
قلنا بنيبلج كاميرا للنت ومايك تركبينهن عشان نسوووولف فيس تو فيس
سبّــيــتــيني ولعنتي خيري بعد...
هههههههههههههه
والله احترت وياج...كله لا عندج..
ماشي تام غير هالرسايل... حتى الماسنجر رافظتنه...لي يقول انا غريب بلعب عليج فتره وبخليج
انا سعيييييييييييييد ...سعيد ويا هالراس جانج ناسيه
وحتى في الرسايل بعد اطقعيني ...كلام حب وغزل ماتقولين لي...كله دفاشه..
ويوم اعاملج نفس الشي احتشرتي علي..(انته ماتحبني..!!) ..
اذبحج؟

----------


## Taka

بس خلاص انا قررت شي... وانتي ان رفضتي هالمره صدقيني...
صدقييييييييييييييني...
بفركش الخطبه.
















بس لا تخافين برد اخطبج بعدها لاني ماصبر عنج الله بلاني فيج امووووت فيج شو اسوي

المهم لا تشقين الحلج سمعي قراري..

ملجتنا وملجه قوم خليفه... واحد...بيوم واحد...وبوقت واحد...
فــــــــــــــجهزي نفسج..
لاني بطلب هالشي من شيبتكم واكيد انه مابيرفض..خصوصا انه مابنطول بالملجه نحن بعد بنعرس وراهم ان شاء الله...
فهمتي؟؟
يعني ملجتنا متى؟؟؟... بعد شهرين....شهرييييييييييييين....لا اكثر..

بخصوص قوم حصه ووصوولهم للشارجه باجر ان شاء الله
حياهم الله..
انا علي منج انتي
ادري عليج امتحانات
مابغيج تشغلين نفسج
تعرفين ليش؟
اخافج ترسبين
وتعيدين مساق
على الصيفي او الكورس الياي
ومنو بيروح فيها؟؟؟
طبعا المنحوس سعيد ...لاني بتريا فتره اطول للعرس...
شدي حيلج وان رسبتي فشي صدقيني بعرس ومابخليج تكملين جامعه
لووووووووول..

احبج نواري والله
تصبحين على خير عيوني.."

استانست نوره من رساله سعيد...اصلا هي ماكانت داخله شات وماتحب هالاماكن بس عشان تغايظه قالت هالشي.. وقراره بخصوص الملجه ناسبها وماتت من الفرحه...بس ماجهزت شي...لا فستان ولا شي...مايصير جي..ماعليه يوم بيطلب هالشي من الشيبه بتفكر ساعتها بالسالفه ...
ضغطت على ريبلاي وردت عليه برساله ثانيه.
" فدييييييييييييييييت اللي متفيزر عالنت...
وانا موافقه على قرارك ..ناسبني..لاني صراحه بديت اغار..عبود وحرمته مستوين قيس وليلى .. الله يكمل عليهم بس صراحه والله اغار... حتى قوم خليفه صاروا شي ثاني الحين اطورت العزبه..
باختصار انا اغار
وافتقدك
وايد
ليش انته ساكن في الشارجه ها؟
ليتك ساكن في العين
والا انا ساكنه في الشارجه
عشان اشوفك دوووووووووووم....
وان شاء الله مابرسب لا تفاول عليه انا باذله جهدي ومازلت بانتظار الهدية بمناسبه امتياز المنتصف....

سعودي شخبار بيتنا..؟؟؟ وين الصور اللي واعدني بهن؟ قايل بتصوره وبطرشلي الصور...
انا اترياااااااااا...طرشهن مع قوم امايه يوم بيرجعون اوكي؟؟

حتى انا احبك سعودي والله
وانته من هل الخير"


الاثنين الصبح بعد ماراحت نوره للجامعه...سارت حصه وامها مع الدريول للشارجه..معاها الورقه والفلوس عشان تخلص شغلها هناك مره وحده...وكانت زعلانه بانه عنود مابتكون معاها.. كان ودها تشلها بس مشكله عبدالله مايصبر بلاها...ولا رخصها اصلا تروح وياهم... عشان جي استسلمت للامر الواقع وراحت مع امها بس...

الساعه ثلاث ونص فطوم يت الرسبشن مع نوره عشان توصلها ومن بعدها تروح للسكن...
فطيم: هاااااااا...الدريول يا؟
نورة: وييييييييييييييه نسيت السالفه انا بعد....
فطيم: اي سالفه..؟؟
نورة: قوم امي وحصه عندكم الحين في الشارجه..وشالين الدريول..على اساس حمدان بييبني..بس حمدان شكله مايدري عن السالفه هذي كلها...
فز قلب فطيم..وتعلقت عيونها بنوره...
فطيم: حــ...حمدان بييبج..؟؟؟
ابتسمت نورة
نورة: هي حمدان بييبني... وانتي وقفي عند الدريشه وطالعيه ههههههه..
فطيم: هههههههه لا توصين حريص..ياوييييلي من متى ماشفته متولهه على ويهه..
نورة: شحقه ماتين معانا السياره تسلمين عليه..؟؟
فطيم: تخبلتي انتي..؟؟؟ وييييييين تبين المشرفه تمسكين وحده من طالبات السكن شارده..!!!!
نورة: دخيلج اللي يقول تفتش عاد هي..واصلا بعدها تذكر ويهج وتتحسبج من طالبات العين..ولا بتسالج ..تراها ماتسالني انا ولا تفتش على بطاقتي..
فطيم: لالالالالالا ابويه انا اخاف...الله مايظرب بعصا...ربج وحده غيرها محطوطه يديده وتفتش...!!..بيسوولي فظيحه...لالا مافيني..بس..سلمي عليه واايد وقوليله اني واقفه اشوفكم هههههههه..
نورة: تمام..تعالي بندق له تيلفون...
راحن للتيلفوناات واتصلن من هناك على رقم حمدان...اللي كان ساعتها في غرفته المظلمه والمبرده كانها ثلاجه..لاوي عالمخده وراقد...
تافف وهو يمد ايده للتيلفون..
حمدان:.......آآآآلووووووووو...!!
ظحكت نوره وقالت لفطيم " ههههههه راقد" ... ولصقت فطيم اذنها عالسماعه عشان تسمع حمدان وهو توه ناش من النوم ....
حمدان: آآآلووووووه ..!!!!!!!
نورة: آلووو هلا حمدان...
حمدان: شوووووووووو تبين..؟؟؟
نورة: بسم الله منك...جذي يرمسون الناس..؟؟
حمدان: نوروه قسم بالله مافيني عليج راسي يعورني وراقد...شو تبين.؟؟ وبعدين شو هالرقم؟؟ وين انتي؟
نورة: انا في الجامعه واباك تيبني..

----------


## Taka

حمدان: نورووووووووووووه مافيني دخيلج..وين دريولكم.؟؟
نورة: ماخبروك؟ شلوووه الشارجه قوم حصه وامايه...ماعندي حد اييبني عبدالله ماعنده تصريح..
حمدان: انزين وشووو عليه يوم ماعنده تصريح بيوقف برا وانتي بتطلعين له..مافيها اذا شويه تمشين للبوابه...
نورة: حمدااااااااان...عرب هني عيونهم عسليه يبون يشوفونك...قم فز...
حمدان: .................. احين بييج..باي
نورة: ههههههههههههههههههههههه باي..
سكرت نورة التيلفون وهي ميته من الظحك..
نورة: ياربييييييييي يالغراااااااااااااااااااام...اممممره من سمع طاريج وافق...
ابتسمت فطيم ..
فطيم: فدييييت رووحه والله...

حمدان كان ميت من وناسته..على باله بيشووووف فطيم...فهم من كلام نوره انه بيتلاقى ويا فطيم...وناسه..ونااااااااااااااااااااسه...نش من الشبريه وتغسل وبدل ثيابه وتكشخ وتسفر وتعطر..وشل اغراضه وطلع يركظ....اربع الا ربع واصل هو الجامعه .. متحمس..يالله طلعي فطيم طلعي خليني اشوفج... بموت واشوفج من متى ماشفت هالويه الحلو....
في الرسبشن فطوم لاصقه بالدريشه..ماسكه نوره وتقولها لاتروحين الحين خليني اشوفه اكثر...وكانت ذاااااايبه من حلااااااته بنظاراته الشمسيه.....وماتت من الغيره لانه لاحظت بنات غير كانن يطالعنه ويرمسن بعد..كان خاطره تروح تخبق عيونهن...عشان مايطالعنه...ولهالسبب بس خلت نوره تروح عشان حمدان يسير ومايطالعنه البنات...ولاحظت بقهر انه كذا وحده خطفت من عدال سيارته متعمده..بس زين انه حمدان ماكان يتصدد لهن..كانت عينه عالباب كانه يتريا حد يطلع.....حد معين...!!
طلعت نوره من الرسبشن وركبت عدال حمدان...وهو يطالعها بنظره غريبه كانه محبط..
حمدان: وينها..؟؟
نورة: منوه؟؟ فطيم..؟؟ داخل لاصقه بالدريشه اطالعك....
صد حمدان صوب الدرايش اللي مايقدر يشوف منهن شي...ورد اطالعها بقهر..
حمدان: ليش مايت هني..؟؟
نورة: ماتروم تطلع لانه مب من بنات العين...
حمدان: انتي قلتيلي بشوووفها..
نورة: انا قلت لك عرب يبون يشوفونك ..وهم قاعدين يشوفونك الحين مب العكس...
حمدان: عنلااااااااااااااتج ....قومي..نزلي من السياره...مالي خص مابتحرك الا يوم اشوف فطيم مب ناش من رقدتي بلااااااااااااااش..!!
نورة: يابني وين تباني اييبها لك..؟؟ تبا تمشكلها انته.؟؟
حمدان: مااااااااااااالي خص تصرفي نوروه مابتحرك الا يوم اشوفها...
نورة: هممممممممممممممم....اوكي...
تغشت نورة ونزلت من السياره ودخلت الرسبشن من بوابه الخروج...اللي ممنوع الدخول منها اصلا.. لفتت المشرفه انتباهها...بانه هالشي ممنوع تدخل من هني....ظحكت لها نوره بسياسه وهي تعرف هالمشرفه من قبل وتسلم عليها..
نورة: هههههههههه..توني طالعه انا..نسيت ازقر بنت خااااااااااالي... احين بنرجع نطلع..
وطافت هالسالفه عالمشرفه ابتسمت لها وخلتها ادش..دخلت نوره الرسبشن ادور فطيم اللي لاحظت ان نوره راجع للرسبشن وان حمدان ماتحرك من مكانه....فيهم شي..
فطيم: شو بلاج؟؟ ليش رديتي..؟؟
نورة: حمدان مب طايع يتحرك الا يوم يشوفج...
شهقت فطوم..بينما نورة كملت..
نورة: انا رتبت الموضوع مع المشرفه ...بتخلينا نطلع عادي ...بس انتي لا تبينين انج زايغه ..خلج نوورمال مثل ماكنتي تدخلين بثقه من قبل...وهي تذكر انج من بنات العين ..شدراها انج حولتي..؟
فطوم: ويوم برجع؟؟
نورة: دخلي من بوابه الدخووول... عشان هذي اللي هني ماتشك...هذيج بقره اللي هناك سوي عمرج داخله مستعيله عليج امتحان وطوفي عنها..مابتسالج...
هزت فطيم راسها خايفه ....
فطيم: الله يستر منج لا توديني فداهيه...
نورة: يعني انا لو مب واثقه بورطج بالله.؟؟؟ ان شاء الله بتمشي الامور اوووكي..يالله نسير..
فطيم: صبري صبري...نسير الحمام بشوف شكلي...
نورة: ياويلي انا....
راحن الحمام وشافت فطيم شكلها في المنظره..وحطت غلوس خفيف على شفايفها..اما الباقي طبيعي وحلو.. طلعت مع نوره من الحمام مروورا بالرسبشن ..ويوم وصلن عند المشرفه تم فطيم قلبها يدق..بس مثل ماتعودت خطفت بثقه...تغشت مع نوره وطلعت...وماصدقت انها طلعت....ومن طلعت..يتها رغبه فظيعه بانها ترجع داخل...كانت خايفه مووووووت من هالحركه....مسكتها نورة من ايدها وسحبتها...
حمدان يوم شاف فطيم يايه مع نورة ماقدر يقرر عالكرسي...كان وده يناقز...يصارخ...ينزل يشلها ويدوربها...والا يمسك غزوزها بقوووووووووو...كله من غلاها...قعد يراقبهن وهن يتقربن..ونوره تركب جدام..وفطيم وراها....
فطيم: اس...اسسســلام ...عليكم...

----------


## Taka

افتر حمدان فمكانه وصد ورااااا بالكامل..وهو يبتسم...
حمدان: وعلييييييييييييكم السلااااااااااااااااااام والرحمه...هلا والله هلا...نوورت السيااااااااره طويلة العمر..
نورة: احم احمممممم....
حمدان: جب انتي.... شحالج فطيم؟؟
فطيم: بخير ..شحالك انته حمدان..؟؟
حمدان: عقي الغشوه.... ابا اشوفج...
ابتسمت فطيم وعقت غشوتها...تنهد حمدان وهو يطالعها ومارمس...بينما نوره ظحكت..
نورة: هههههههههههههه طاع شكله..ذاب...
حمدان:.......................
هزت فطيم راسها بخوف...وارتباك..
فطيم: والله اني زايغه لااتورط...
حمدان: عطيني سبب واحد يخلييني ما اسوي عمليه اختطاف الحين...؟؟؟
فطيم: هههههههه لانك ماتبالي المشاكل...!!!
حمدان: بس والله مستانس بوجوودج...وايد..
فطيم: تسلم..بس ماقدر اطول...نوره انزلي معاي...
نورة: ماقدر فطوم انتي سوي مثل ماقتلج.. ماقدر ادخل يوم بطلع بتشوفني المشرفه اني طالعه مرتين بتشك...
فطوم: اخاف نوروووه...
نورة: لا تخافين سوي مثل ماقتلج وانا اول ماوصل البيت بتصلبج عشان اطمن..صدقيني مابيصير شي اعرفها اللي هناك بقره...
رجعت فطيم الغشوه مكانها...وتجهزت عشان تنزل..
حمدان: وين وين..؟؟؟ بتسيرين احين...
شكله حمدان ماشبع..
فطيم: حمدان لازم انزل ..
حمدان: صبري انزين لا تمشين لين بوابه الدخول..بوصلج لين هناك...
حرك السياره ووداها عدال الباب..وقبل ماتنزل فتح السده وعطاها كيسه صغييييييره فيها ثلاث او اربع حبات حلاة باتشي..
حمدان: اندوج فطيم...ماخذنهن عن ربيعي اليوم طلعن من حظج..
خذته فطيم مستانسه....تموت عالحلاوه....
فطيم: ههههههههه مشكوووووووور وماتقصر...شي فخواطركم؟
حمدان: سلامتج الغاليه..
نورة: سلامتج فطيم..بس مثل ماوصيتج..خلج ثقه ومستعيله...
فطيم: هههههه اوكي..ادعوولي...يالله فمان الله..
نزلت فطيم عن السياره ودخلت بوابه الدخول...وحمدان ماطاع يتزحزح من مكانه...الا يتاكد بانه فطيم دخلت الحرم الجامعي باماااااااان بدون محد يسالها...
وفعلا مثل ماوصتها نوره...سوت عمرها مستعيله وكلها ثقه...والمشرفه عرفتها وماسالتها...لانها تذكر شكلها وبانها من طالبات العين...وخلتها تدخل بدون مسائله...راحت فطوم السكن مرتاحه... وتحرك حمدان عشان يوصل نوره البيت وهو قلبه مرتااااااااااااااح....ومستانس...

---------------------------

----------


## Taka

الجزء الرابع والستون


اخر يوم من الامتحانات النهائية... فطيم ونوره قررن يتاخرن عشان يقعدن مع بعض اطول فتره ممكنه... نورة مب مصدقه انها خلاص تخرجت...شعور غريب يخليها تبغي تصيح...وهي تذكر كل ايامها الطوييييييييييييله في الجامعه... وكل المشاكل والمناسبات الحلوه مع ربعها... اللي خصصن يوم لنفسهن يروحن فيه الحديقه ويسون حفله معتبره بمناسبه تخريجهن كلهن... لكن نوره اعتذرت بسبب ظروف عرس اختها...وملجتها هي بعد اسبوع..فما تقدر تحظر....فطوم ونوره كانن قاعدات عند النافووره ساعتها..وكان الوقت 5 العصر.. باجر الصبح سعيد بيي يشل فطوم من السكن..وبالمره يحط عليا عن بيت اهلها ...
فطوم: احين بين الملجه وعرس حصه اسبوع واحد بس.؟؟
نورة: هي... حصه ماتبغي الملجه اطول...تقول مالها داعي اطول..
فطوم: حرام فتره الملجه حلللوه...
نورة: شو نسويبها عنيده هذي...آآآآآآآآآخ يافطيم ماصدق بعد اسبوع واحد بستوي حرمه سعيد...واخيرااااا...
فطوم: هي والله...تستاهلين وهو بعد يستاهل...احسه تغيييييير هالفتره الاخيره.. من حصل الموافقه عالملجه تم طول الوقت مستانس ماشاء الله....ورد يسولف وياي مثل قبل..شكله نسى السالفه...
نورة: فديته والله...هو قلبه طيب...لو انه عصبي...بس طيب...ويعزج وايد...
فطوم: ادري والله....سكتي قسم بالله مب مصدقه اني بتم في الجامعه بروحي احين...
نورة: ههههههههه عندج شمسه... وربيعتها خديجه..
فطوم: يووووه سكتي دخيلج...هي زيينه لكنها تدخل صراحه باشياء مالها خص فيها..
نورة: يالله عاد يافطيم من كثر الاسرار اللي عندج.؟!!..
فكرت فطوم بالمسجات اليوميه بينها وبين حمدان اللي نوره مازالت ماتعرف عنهن شي.....
فطيم: حتى لو... لو طاحت شعره من راسي بتربع تقول للبنات فطوم قام شعرها يحت...
نورة: انزين هالكورس وخلص..بتاخذين صيفي.؟؟؟
فطيم: اذا حصلت... ياختي ابا اخلص بسرعه... احس الوقت جدامي طويل وايد لين اتخرج..
نورة: شدي حيلج انتي وامشي عالخطه الدراسيه...وان شاء الله بتخلصين بالوقت المحدد..وانتي شاطره ماشاء الله ماينخاف عليج... بس على شو مستعيله..؟؟
فطوم: عنلاااااتج..ابا اعرس..هههههههههه والله...كلكن بتعرسن وبتخلني بروحي...!!..
نورة: ههههههههههه احلى شي قلتيه ...بروح ابشر عرب مزايييين....
فطيم: ياحليلهم هالعرب اللي ماكد قلتي جدامهم انهم مزاييين عشان يستانسون..الا من وراهم..
نورة: ياختي يغتررررررررر يوم اقوله انته حلو.... اخر شي خلاص حرمت امدحه.. الناس كلها تمدحه يباله حد يحطمه شوي...عشان يستوي متوازن...
ظحكت فطيم وهي فرحانه بطاري حمدان...حبها له صار جنووني..حمدان يستاهل..يخبل بالواحد...تموت عليه يوم يغايظها ويرد يراضيها...ومايقصر معاها ابد من حيث الاهتمام والسؤال والمحبه....ولين الحين وهو يوفي بوعده لها...ومايطرش لها اي مسج الا يوم هي ترسل له...لو غابت عنه شهر بعد مايطرش..بس عشان مايسويلها مشاكل محتمله...لكنه يسال عنها عند نوره ويطمن عليها...وكان هالشي طبيعي لانه حمدان ماوقف سؤاله عن فطيم عند نوره ..عشان نوره نفسها ماتشك وتقول بانه ماقام يسال عنها...وتتسال عن السبب...فاحسن له انه يحسسها انه مب قادر يتواصل مع فطيم ومايعرف حالها..بانه يستمر بالسؤال...

سلمن نوره وفطيم على بعض وتواعدن على اللقا بعد اسبوع فبيت قوم نوره..يوم بتحظر فطيم للملجه...

حصه في هاللحظات كانت في غرفتها..توها طالعه من الحمام متسبحه..وناشله شعرها الطويل عشان يجف.. وقافله باب الغرفه عشان محد يدخل عليها... قاعده عالشبريه..وفارشه جدامها صور سيف..والورود اللي يابهن..والبطاقات اللي وصلت مع الباقات..وكل باقي الاغراض الصغيره الثانيه...وعيونها مليانه دموع... وهي تلمس صورة سيف بصبوعها البارده... قالت بهمس كانها تكلم سيف جدامها بويهه المبتسم دايما..
حصه: خلاص..مابقدر اصيحك او اتذكرك مره ثانيه ياسيف...خلاص بصير زوجه خليفه...ماقدر اخونه حتى بالتفكير فيك...تشوف هالشي عدل.؟؟؟....انته بعد كنت زوجي وبنحرم من التفكير فيك...لكن للاسف هذي الدنيا... وانته غبت عنا..ونحن بعدنا عايشين ولازم نكمل...

كان احساس حصه غريب...كيف تقدر تحب شخصين بنفس الوقت...واحد منهم ميت والثاني على وشك يستولي على حياتها كامله... وله كل الحق..بكل حبها وتفكيرها...شو بيكون موقف خليفه لو يدري بان حصه مازالت تحب المرحوم.؟؟..لكنها بنفس الوقت..وبشكل غريب..تحبه هو اكثر..!!..شعور غريب ومتناقض فعلا..والله يعينها على التأقلم على هالوضع... بعد اسبوع بتتزوج مره ثانيه..وكل اللي قدرت عليه انها تدعي من ربها بانه يوفقها هالمره ..ولا يحرمها من خليفه..ولا يحرم خليفه منها... لانها بنفسها لمست شكثر هو يحبها ويحشمها.. ومايرضى عليها ابد..
قعدت ساعه او يمكن ساعتين مع ذكرياتها...ورجعت لمتهم مره ثانيه وحطتهم بالصندوق.. وقفلته.. وحطت مفتاح الصندوق الصغير فسلسلتها .. عشان تكون دايما مطمنه بانها صندوقها مازال مقفول وبامان...بس ما تامن تخليه بالغرفه...اي فضولي يقدر يكسر الصندوق... قامت من الشبريه ولمت شعرها اللي قرب ينشف...ولبست شيلتها..وخذت الصندوق معاها ونزلت... ودخلت عند امها اللي كانت تتكلم بالتيلفون مع ام فيصل ساعتها ترتب معاها امورهم عشان ملجه نورة مع حصه...وكيف بتكون الترتيبات..ام خالد مرتبشه...ومتحمسه...وفرحانه لبناتها..يوم انها بتيوز كل عيالها وبتستقر امورهم...ماعدا ناصر المتغرب اللي الله يعلم كيف بتكون الحال عليه..بيمشي او لا...
سكرت ام خالد عن حرمه اخوها وهي تظحك...تقربت حصه من امها...
حصه: ان شاء الله دايمه هالضحكه يامايا...
حطت الصندوق عالشبريه...
ام خالد: والله يابنتي كل اللي اباه اني اشوفكم متوفقين ومستقرين..من بعدها بتحصليني دوم اظحك ان شاء الله...
حصه: آآمين يامايا...
اطالعت ام خالد الصندوق..
ام خالد: شو عندج ياحصه..؟؟
حصه: امايا هذا صندووقي...هممم...فيه ..صور سيف المرحوم..ووو..كم غرض عطاني اياهم..ذكريات يعني..ماقدر اشلهم معاي طبعا...وماقدر اخليهم بالغرفه...خليهم عندج..ما امن عليهن الا وياج...
ام خالد: ان شاء الله... بخشه في الكبت ...

----------


## Taka

اتفقت حصه مع امها على هالاساس وعقب ما اطمن ان الصندوق بامان ..طلعت من غرفة امها.. ووكانت بتركب الدري ..وبترجع غرفتها..لكنها قبل ماتوصل التفتت للبوابه..وشافت خليفه وعبدالله نازلين من السياره يظحكون وسايرين صوب الميلس...ابتسمت حصه وكملت طريقها لفوق... خليفه مستانس وايد هالايام...وايد متحمس وفرحان لعرسه اللي ماباقي له شي... يالله... هي سنه وحده من حياتي بالضبط..لكن صارت اشياء وايد وايد.... غيرت حياتي فيها... مثل هالوقت من السنه اللي طافت..كانت عنود تستعد لملجتها... ونورة تزاعلت هذيج الزعله العووفه مع سعيد...وفطيم تعرفت على حمدان....وخليفه في نفس الفتره..حبني.. وتعلق فيني وقرر انه يخطبني...وفي نفس الفتره بعد...سيف كان يستفسر ويحقق بموضوعي عشان يخطبني هو الثاني.....وصار اللي صار...

رجعت ركبت فوق والقت نظرها على الشنط والاغراض .. كل شي جاهز.. اسبوعين باقلي بعيشهم في هالبيت.. ومن بعدها بطلع لبيت عمي.....خليفه يقول القسم طلع رهيب بعد التعديل..مسكينه عنود..حرموها غرفتها اللي فبيت ابوها ...بس هي مستغنيه عنها بطيب خاطر لحصه..وقالت بمزح انها يوم بتيب ولد والا بنت..بتسكنهم فحجره حصه..بعد ماتعرس نوره بعد..القسم الفوقي بيكون كله لعبدالله...طبعا يباله تعديلات وايده عشان يستوي مناسب لهم..وهذا الكلام طبعا بعد سنين وسنين من الحين..
طلعت حصه المغربي اللي بتلبسه في الملجه...قررت هي ونوره بما ان الملجه عائلية جدا..بانهن يلبسن مغربي..لكن مغربي فخم عاد... ويحطن ميك اب خفيف بدون تكثيف..كله مراعاة لشكلهن في العرس..عشان شكلهن في الملجه مايغطي على شكلهن في العرس..خصوصا حصه...
فستانها للحين مايابووه..قبل العرس بيومين بيكون جاهز.... عرس حصه بيكون في فندق الانتر..الطابق الارضي..في قاعه الاحتفالات.. وعرس الرياييل بيكون بنفس المكان لكن في المنطقة الخلفيه الوسيعه من الفندق..تصلح للربشه هناك وعرس الرياييل بترتيب حلوو...المهم انهم رتبوا امورهم كلها لهالعرس...
على قولة خليفه...
~( المهم نعرس) ~


خليفه كان مبسوط حده... اسبوع وبيملج..واسبوع ثاني وبيعرس...من قده... اخيرا بيتحقق حلمه...صار قريب منه لدرجه انه يقدر يمد ايده بس ويمسكه... حلم تعذب عشانه وايد..وتحمل عشانه اكثر...
(حصــه...حصه بتكون لي..زوجتي..جدام الله والناس...بتكون لي انا بس...)
صح ان الاهل وعبدالله خصوصا راصين عليه من شهر...من شهر ماشاف حصه ولا سمع صوتها حتى...يطرشلها سلامات مايدري اذا وصلت او لا...الاهل الله يسامحهم راصين عليه رصصصصه مب مخلينه يشووفها.. وكان ناوي يكلم حصه بالتلفوون بعد الملجه...ومسكين حتى كان شارلها التيلفون ومسوي الرقم والخط وكل شي.... لكن يوم درى من عند عنود بتفاصيل حركات سيف في الملجه...ابتداءا من باقات الورد اللي ورا بعض لصندوق الحلاوة وفي وسطه التيلفون...كنسل..مايبا يسوي نفس ماسوا ربيعه المرحوم...مايقدر يسوي اي شي يذكر حصه بسيف في ليلة ملجتها على خليفه... بالتالي خلى التيلفون لعقب العرس..بيعطيه لها هدية بسيطه..وبيفكر بشي ثاني للملجه... اما بخصوص كلامه معاها...بيتصبر لين العرس... لانه يدري بقوم عمه..بيقولون له عرسك بعد اسبوع وين تبا.؟؟ بتشوفها بعد العرس..اصبر بعدك اسبوع.... والله يعينك ياخليفه علىهالصبر اللي مايخلص..!!!

بخصوص ناصر...حالته في تحسن مستمر...تحسن طفيف جدا..بالكاد يكون ملموس...يعني ماحرك ريوله..لكن يحس انهن دايما ينملن..مثل النمل يمشي فيهن... سلطان كان وده يحل مكان خالد..لكن مايقدر يتخلف عن عرس اخووه..بالتالي واحد من ربع ناصر وايد وياهم..سار المانيا وقعد معاه.. وخالد رجع للبلاد قبل الملجه بيومين...
واول ما شافوه استلموه بالاحظان...يسالونه عن حاله وحال اخووه..كان يايبلهم صور فوتوغرافيه مصور فيها ناصر ..وغرفته في المستشفى..بكذا وضعيه...وصورته بعد وهو على كرسي يتحوط مع خليفه في الحدايق..كان مسموح له يطلع ويروح وين مايبا..شرط مايكون في وقت التمارين والعلاج الطبيعي... وكان هالشي مريح للضغط والنفسيه...
ميره حرمه خالد كانت موصل..وتدعي ربها انها ما تربي الا بعد عرس خليفه..عشان تقدر تحظر عرسهم...مافيها تربي ويطوفها كل العرس والوناسه.... بينما حمده ظامنه انها بتحظر كل شي لانها مازالت في الشهر الثالث ونص.. ولو انها ماكان لها مزاج بسبب وضع ناصر الصحي..لكن كله عشان خاطر عمتها وخاطر حصه ونوره.. هذا فوق ان ناصر موصنها بالتفاؤل...

----------


## Taka

انشالله اكمل فيوم ثاني.....

----------


## Taka

السلام عليكم ....شحالك ....انشالله بخير....الحين بكمل....

----------


## Taka

قبل الملجه بيوم...
هل الشارجه توجهوا للعين محملين من كل شي.. يساعدون بالفواله والذبايح وغيره.. هذا غير زهاب نوره.. والشبكه وغيره..اشياء بسيطه اصرت ام فيصل انها تاخذها لنوره مع انهم يدرون بان نوره بتجهز نفسها بنفسها وعلى ذوقها لكن كان كل شي هدية من ام فيصل...اللي يت مع شيبتها في السياره اللي فيها اغلب الاغراض والشنط.. وفيصل ياب معاه اخته امنه وشيخه...لانه عليا من قبل يايبنها سعيد يوم شل نوره من السكن...اما فطيم والبنات منى ومنال مع سعيد..المرتبش.. ومصدع روسهم باغاني الربشه من كثر ماهو مستانس ...
كان مضبط اموره ويايب لنوره تيلفون وماعليه من حد... ماصدق على الله يملج...محد يقدر يمنعه الحين عن انه يكلمها ويشوفها... صح بيكونون بايتين فبيت واحد وبيكون الوضع مضحك بانهم على بعد ممر من بعض ويتكلمون في التيلفون...!!..بس ماشي حل ثاني...يدري بانه نوره مابتظهر له...لانها قايلتله عن هالشي.. يوم قالها في اخر رساله ارسلها انه بيبوسها جدامهم كلهم ..قالت له والله ما اطلع لك..وعن الفظايح..!!

وفطيم صح كانت مستانسه لاخوها..ونوره...لكنها حست بشعور غريب بانها سايره بيتها اخيرا...اللي هو بيت عمتها..اللي سكنت فيه احلى ايامها...حست بحنين وشعور غريب بانها بترجع تبات فيه ولو ليله عالاقل لكن ماعليه...ويممكن تشوف حمدان بعد..محد يعلم.. في ربشة الاعراس والاحتفالات تصير سوالف ماتكون عالبال... ماتعرفت هي على حمدان فملجه عبدالله..!!!... منو كان يتوقع ان حمدان بيدخل بذيج الطريقه الوقحه...ويقدم نفسه بتفاخر..!!... وظحكت وهي تتذكر شكله... التفت لها سعيد مستغرب..
سعيد: تظحكين علي مسودة الويه..!!!..
فطيم: ههههههههههههه لالا ماظحك عليك...ياحليلك ياسعيد وايد مستانس اسميك...
ابتسم سعيد..
سعيد: هي والله...الله يكمل على خير ...باجر بتصير نوره حرمتي ان شاء الله... عشر سنين وانا احلم بهاليوم..واترياه...لازم اني بستانس..الا بموت من وناستي بعد..
فطيم: الله يخليك...وصلنا سالمين بعدين كيفك جان تبا تموت..ههههههههههه...
سعيد: مسودة الويه تفاولين على اخوج..!!!!!!!!!...
فطيم: هههههههههه اسولف..الله يعطيك طولة العمر..... وتشوب ويطيحن ظروسك...
سعيد: هي توج...
وصلوا هل الشارجه العين... وكل حد نزل من سيارته... بو فيصل وقف سيارته عدال المطبخ عشان ينزلون الاغراض منها للمطبخ على طول... كانوا يايبين فواله وايد... شنط نوره كانت فسيارة سعيد...اللي وقف سيارته مؤقتا جدام البيت عدال سيارة فيصل.. عشان ينزلن قوم فطيم وينزلون الاغراض منها وعقب بيرد يوقفها في الغراج..
استقبلتهم ام خالد وعليا وحصه...نوره على حلفتها .ماطاعت تطلع..لكنها توايج من دريشة الصاله وتتفدى...سعيد شكله متكشخ.. مع انه لبسه كالمعتاد لكن ملامح ويهه والفرحه اللي باينه عليه..عاطتنه شكل حلوو... شكله جنان يوم مايكون عابس او مهموم...عسى ايامك دايما افراح...

راحوا الرياييل بعد ماسلمواعلى ام خالد وحصه للميلس...وين مااكانوا خالد وعبدالله يالسين...ولحقهم عقب بو خالد...اما الحريم فدخلن كلهن الصاله وسلمت على نورة وحمده وميره وعنود.. وهل الشارجه شكلهم يفصفصون في نوره على غير المعتاد...والا هذا شعورها هي بس لانهم الجماعة اللي بتسكن معاهم..؟؟؟؟ الله اعلم... بس ام فيصل فعلا كانت اطالع نوره بنظرات اعجاب...شكلها تشوفها اول مره...خلاص بتستوي حرمه ولدها.. من بعد عليا..اختها العوده...هي من الاول قايله انها مابتحصل احسن من بنات حمد لعيالها...والحمد لله حققت مرادها ومراد عيالها...والكل مستانس ومستقر..

يوم الملجة
من اصبحوا الخلق يعدلون ويرتبون.. صحيح عائلية ..لكن يبالها ترتيب..ام خالد رفضت اي تدخل من حصه ونوره...عشان يهتمن بعمارهن اليوم...بالتالي ساعدتها عنود وعليا وفطيم وحمده على قد مقدرتها وام فيصل بعد كانت معاهم.. لكن ميره ماقدرت بسبب الحمل..لانها في الشهر التاسع...
نورة بالامس كانت سهرانه مشغووله بالسوالف مع فطيم اللي نامت فغرفتها..لين الساعه ثلاث ونص.. بالتالي تمت راقده لين 2 الظهر..نشت وعيونها ميفنه..لكن مستانسه...اليوم اخر يوم لي كآنسه...عقب العشا بتسوي سيدة.. ول علي...منو يروم لي.؟؟؟ .. نشت ودخلت الحمام تتسبح...
بينما حصه من الساعه 11 ناشه..مارامت ترقد اكثر بسبب الارتباك والتوتر...لكنها تستهدي بالله وتهدي نفسها.. عنود يابت لها سندويشات بعد مارفضت حصه تنزل للغدا..عشان تاكل لها شي عالاقل...خوفها اطيح في الملجه وهم يلبسونها وتستويلهم سالفه..!!... وتمت حصه حبيسة حجرتها...تفكر وكل شوي تعيد ترتيب الاغراض...توها حست بس باحساس عنود وقت ملجتها...لكن اكيد بعد ماكان مثلها..عنود مامرت بمثل ظروف حصه... بالتالي خوف وتوتر عنود اكيد اقل بوايد....
العصر بدن البنات ..عرايسنا...يجهزن..حصه رحبت بصحبه عنود ووقوفها معاها ومساعدتها لها في التعديل.. لكن نوره راغت كل حد من الغرفه عشان تتعدل بتركيز وراحه..وبعد ماتخلص بتفتح لهم....

المغرب فبيت محمد الكتبي.....
خليفه لابس سفره وعقال ومتكشخ...وماخلى قطره في مظرب الدهن عود ما تعطر بها...وواقف في نص الصاله ويزاقر امه اللي مب طايعه تخلص لين الحين...
خليفه: اماااااااااااااااايه ياماااااااايه خلصينا ترا والله بسير عنج...
نزل حمدان وهو متسفر ومتكشخ هو الثاني...
حمدان: بلاك محتشر..تو الناس...
خليفه: وانته ماتعرف تحط العقال عرااسك..؟؟ دومك الا متسفر...!!!
حمدان: خلينا الكشخه لك...انا بعدني صغير عالعقال هاااهاهااااااي...بعدين انا احلى جي...اطيح البنات...
عقد خليفه حياته...
خليفه: البنات اللي تبا اطيحهن كلهن ملجتهن اليوم... ماله داعي...
حمدان: ههههههههههههاي.....ماودي اصلح معلوماتك لكن ماقاوم...غلطان..فيه غيرهن...
هز خليفه راسه يائس من حال اخوووه اللعاب....ماكان يدري ان حمدان كان يقصد فطيم بكلامه...خليفه مايعرف منو هذي فطيم ولا مهتم...لانه ماكد صادفها الا مره يمكن او مرتين وماشافها بعد لانه ينزل راسه او يلتفت عنها ..وهي اصلا تتغشى عنه..كل اللي يعرفه انها اخت سعيد سكنت في بيت عمه فتره وخلاص..
ورد يزاعج..
خليفه: اماااااااااااااااااااااااااايه.....ترا والله....واااااااااااااااااحد...اثنيــــــــــــــ ـــــن.....
طلعت ام سلطان متكشخه لابسه ذاك الثوب والذهب العربي...والبرقع اللي يصوولج يديد..
ام سلطان: هااااااهاااااااه يابووويه ذبحتنا خلصت..
ابتسم حمدان بوسع حلجه..وهو يطالع امه المتكشخه..
حمدان: اوووووووووووش اوووووووووووش يالعيوووووووووووز...شو هذا شو هذا..صراحه تغطين عالليتات اللي في الشارع... او قصدي تغطين عالقمر يعني....تنورين الليله...
ام سلطان: بياع حجي انته...
خليفه: ههههههههههههههههه خسك الله...
حمدان: وانااااااا اقوووووووووول شو عايبنه ابويه فيج .....ثرج تتكشخين له جذي هاااااااا...
ام سلطان: ياناس هالولد مافيه مذهب..!!!! تعايييتبه...
حمدان: افاااااااا وانا اللي قاعد امدح فيج وارفع معنوياتج...
ام سلطان: يالله يالله نسير...
حمدان: طالع والله اطنش بعد..!!!!!
خليفه: احين انتي المستعيله هاااااااا...؟؟ من الصبح اقولج يالله...
ام سلطان: وابوي..تباني اسير لوووث عن العرب...ماتخلي الواحد يتعدل...
طلعوا كلهم للحوش.. بو سلطان كان سابقنهم وسار لاخوه...من اول... بينما سلطان وحميد كل حد شل حرمته وطلعوا رباعه مع خليفه وحمدان...حمدان طلع بسيارته بروحه..وخليفه شل امه معاه....ماطاعت تركب عند حمدان تقول سواقته مثل سواقة ابوه...

----------


## Taka

المغرب نورة سمحت لفطيم انها تدخل..وتاخذ رايها بالميك اب والشكل العام.. نورة كانت طالعه ناعمه لابعد حد.. ميك اب خفيف لكن متقن... مع المغربي الفخم الي لونه كان مموه بين البطيخي والوردي والبرتقالي والاصفر..يعني مزيج من الالوان... بالتالي الوان الميك اب بعد كانت فاتحه.. نورة كانت فاتحه شعرها بعد ماسشورته ...وسوت له تسريحه خفيفه من فوق وجدام...وطالع شكلها وايد كيوووت.. بينما حصه مافتحته لانها كانت ناويه تفتحه في عرسها... لمت شعرها بشكل حلوو على اخر راسها وغرزت فيه ورود صغيره صفرا على اطراف اللفه طبعا هذا كله بمساعدة عنود لانه حصه كانت متوتره وايد وماتقدر تمسك اي شي بدون ماترتجف ايدها....

يوم وصلوا جماعه بيت محمد .. الرياييل دخلوا الميلس مع باقي الرياييل هناك..وام سلطان وحريم عيالها دخلن البيت...
في الميلس حمدان تم يالس عدال سعيد...بينما عبدالله قعد مع خليفه..صحيح انه عبدالله ماقر كل شوي يطلع ويرجع ويطلع ويرجع..لكن مكانه محجوز عدال المعرس.....لين ما يا الكاتب...المأذون على قولتهم.. ساعتها بس اطمن سعيد..وارتاح قلبه..كان وده يصارخ من وناسته....اما خليفه فلين الحين مب مصدق...ماينلام..

وبعدماتم التوقيع وخلافه طرشووه للبنات مع عبدالله.. اللي خلاهن يوقعن ..وبارك لهن ورجع بالدفتر للميلس...
من بعدها نزلوا حصه ونوره..للحريم..وكانن ميتات من المستحى مع انه محد غريب بس واقع انهن صارن متزوجات خلى الاحراج يزحف بالغصب لنفووسهن ...قعدن في الصاله ولبسوهن الشبكه والدبل وكل شي ..فطيم كانت ماسكه كاميرا الفيديو وتصور كل شي... والكل يبارك ويتمنى التوفيق للبنات...

بعد العشا ركبن البنات فوق كل وحده لحجرتها..وراحوا الاهل كل حد بيته..هل الشارجه طبعا بيباتون ليلتهم هناك.. طلعوا الرياييل من الميلس وكانوا كلهن يظحكون مستانسين... خلاهم خليفه شوي وراح لسيارته وطلع منها كيس صغير...واتصل بعنود...
عنود: هلاااااا..
خليفه: هلااا عنوووود شحالج.؟؟
عنود: مبروووووووووووووووووك يالمعرس..من قدك..؟؟
خليفه: ههههههه الله يبارك فيج..
عنود: الله يوفقك يارب ويهنيييييك..
خليفه: وياج ان شاء الله....شو حصه.؟؟ علومها.؟؟
عنود: اتنااافض من اصبحت..هههههههه...
خليفه: جي متروعه مني يعني..؟؟
عنود: لااااا وحليلها بس مرتبكه...وانته اصطلب..امرره مستوي عالدقه وتفسر اي تصرف يصدر عنها كانه موجه لشخصك الكريم..ويا راسك..
خليفه: هههههههههههههههه انزين ماقلنا شي.. المهم خبريني هي ماترددت حزت التوقيع..؟؟
عنود: لالالا ابداماترددت الصراحه...
خليفه: الحمد لله...اخبرج..طلعي شوي بعطيج غرض لها..بسرعه انا عند سيارتي..بييج لين الباب..
عنود: اووووووكي احين بييك..باي...
سكرت عنود عن خوها وطلعت له برااا.. وعطاها كيس صغير شلته ودخلت به داخل عند حصه...اللي كانت يالسه تفتح تسريحتها البسيطه وتخوز الورد..
عنود: هاللوووووو شو تسوي العرووس..
حصه: العروس تسحي كشتها..شو تسوي بعد العروس...!!!
عنود: ههههههههه عاد انتي لو شوو ماتحاولين مايستوي شعرج كشه..سااااااايح...
التفتت حصه لعنود وهي تبتسم..ويوم شافت اللي في ايدها اختفت الابتسامه...
حصه: شو هااا اللي في ايدج..؟؟؟
عطتها عنود الكيس وهي تغمز بمكر..
عنود: هدية من المعرس... بخليج ..فتحيها على راحه...بسير اعاون عمووه...
طلعت عنود عن حصه وخلتها اجلب الكيس بين ايدها...كانت شاكه من اول انه تيلفون...كل المعاريس يسوونها احين هالحركه...واولهم كان سيف..المرحوم..لكن صغر حجم الكيس وخفته انكر هالشي... فتحت الكيس وشافت علبه صغيره وظرف...ابتسمت.. كانت مهتمه بالظرف وبالكلام اللي فيه اكثر من العلبه...خذت الظرف متحمسه تقرا كلام خليفه اللي كاتبنه لها.....

----------


## Taka

.... لكنها انصدمت يوم فتحت الرساله وقرتها...وكان مكتوب فيه



حصه :::
.__________________________________
__________________________________
_________________________________
_________________________________
_________________________________
_________________________________
_________________________________
_________________________________
_________________________________
أنا فرحان
مبروك






ماتت من الظحك يوم شافت هالرساله الغريبه... وايد عليك ياخليفه...!!!..هاللي قدرت عليه... وسكتت وهي تتامل الرساله.... معاه حق...ماتكفي هالراسله لوصف الشعور... والسطور الفاظيه تعطيك مجال تتخيل قد ماتبا من الكلمات اللي توصف المشاعر...جذي احسن...ريلي ذكي...الله يديم فرحتك ان شاء الله...
سكرت الرساله ورجعتها في الظرف..فتحت العلبه وكانت خاتم الماس...رقيق جدا..هذا غير الدبله.... هذا كان هدية بسيطه منه...لانه بصراحه ماعرف شو اييبلها غير عن ها...

اما بخصوص المعرس سعيد..فمن الظهر نورة واصلنها التيلفون مع الهدية اللي كانت عبارة عن ساعه رهييبه وعصريه...لكنها ما اجرأت تفتح التيلفون الا يوم تاخذ الاذن من ابووها...صح سعيد صار ريلها لكن بعد ماقدرت...وهالشي بيخلي سعيد يصفعها لانه قايل انه يبا يرمسها بعد ماتخلص الملجه... وهي غالقه التيلفون ولا فتحته... ياكثر ماتعاند فيه مسكين...!!!
ياويلج من سعيد يانوره...

------------------------------

----------


## Taka

الجزء الخامس والستين


ليلة الملجه.. دخل سعيد غرفة عبدالله الجديمه اللي بيرقد فيها...بدل ثيابه وتسبح...وبعدها صلى الشفع والوتر + سجدتين شكر لله لانه كمل كل شي على خير..وحقق مراده اخيرا...وبعد ماخلص فتح تيلفونه... وابتسم...انسدح عالشبريه واتصل على رقم نورة... وانصعق يوم درى بعد شوي انه مغلق...كيف مغلق.؟!!.. وانا موصنها مسودة الويه... سكر واتصل على تيلفون فطيم...
فطيم: هلاااا بالمعرس..مبروووووووووووووووووووووك..
سعيد: الله يبارك فيييج ...وين انتي.؟؟
فطيم: هني يالسين تحت...
سعيد: نوره وين؟؟
فطيم: فحجرتها...
سعيد: فطوووم..سيريلها وقوليلها سعيد يقولج فتحي تيلفونج لا ايي يفتح راسج الحين...بسرعه ..بتصلبها بعد خمس دقايق...
فطيم: ههههههههههه اوكي..باي
سعيد: باي..
سكرت فطيم تيلفونها ونشت عنهم وين هم متيمعين في الصاله وركبت فوووق... دقت على نوره الباب... اللي كانت فعالم خيالي منسدحه عشبريتها وتفكر بالوناسه اللي هي فيها..
فطيم: بطلي البااااااااااااب....
ظحكت نورة ونشت تبطل الباب عن فطيم ..وردت سكرته بعد مادخلت...
فطيم: عندي رساله ابا اوصلها...
نورة: شو رسالته..؟؟؟
فطيم: ههههههه يقولج سعيد فتحي تيلفونج لا ايي يفتح راسج...
نورة: ههههههههههههههه ايوا ايوا...قام يطلع شخصيته الاصليه عقب ماطاح الفاس فالراس...كله يتعامل بالتكفيخ اخوج...
فطيم: ههههههه حرام عليج تلقينه مستقطع يبا يرمسج...
نورة: قوليله آآسفه.. ما استأذنت من ابوويه ولا امايه ولا خواني...
غمزت لها فطيم..
فطيم: يالله يالاعذار..يعني ظنج بيعارضون.؟؟؟
نورة: همممممممممممم لا مابيعارضون...بس لازم استاذن..
فطيم: يعني انتي جي والا جي بترمسينه..وكذا مره مرمستنه تراج في التيلفون يوم اكون انا وياج..وتكون بينكم سالفه...ليش ماترمسينه احين يوم صار ريلج خلاص...
نورة: والله تبين الصدق استحي ...ادريبه بيطلق العنان لعمره وبيقول رمساااات وانا ماتحمل...
فطيم: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ياهو عذر..فتحي فتحي تيلفونج ورمسيييه..بيحشرني انا كل شوي بيقولي رمسيها...دخيلج مافيني على عوار الراس...
حاست نورة بوزها متردده...نشت فطيم عن الشبريه..
فطيم: وين حاطتنه...؟؟
نورة:.........في الكبت...فطوم مافيني...استحي ويا هالراس...
فتحت فطوم الكبت وطلعت التيلفون من صندوقه الصغير...
فطوم: خلي عنج الخريط....
فتحت التيلفون وماواحاااا..شوي والا هو يصيح.... ظحكت نوره وظحكت فطيم بعد..
فطيم: آآلوووو....
عقد سعيد حياته....
سعيد: خس الله هالصوت شو ابغيبج انتي.!!!!!!!!!....
فطيم: تونا فاتحين التيلفون ونقول بسم الله.....امررره مافيك صبر...
سعيد: هي مافيني صبر...عطيني حرمتي يالله...
فطيم: حرمتك متردده ترمسك او لا...ا ون تقوووووول...
ربعت نورة وشلت التيلفون عن فطيم عن تقول شي ثاني....
ظحكت فطيم وطلعت برا الحجره عشان نوره تاخذ راحتها..ورجعت تحت عند باقي السهرانين...
قفلت نورة الباب ويلست عالشبريه..وقلبها يدق بالقووو..حطت التيلفون على اذنها تتسمع....
سعيد:..وينج.؟!!..آآللوووووووو...!!..
نورة: ... هلالا سعيييد....السلام عليك...
ابتسم سعيد وعظ على شفايفه عشان ما تطلع منه رمسات من اولها....
سعيد: هلا والله وغلاااااااااااا....وعليج السلام...مبرووك غناااتي...
على طول احترق ويه نورة...صح يقول وايد من هالرمسه عالنت لكن التيلفون شي مختلف كلياااااااااااااا....

----------


## Taka

نورة: الله يبارك فيك..مبروك لك انته بعد...
سعيد: الله يبارك فيج....شحالج نواري..؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
نورة: بخير الحمد لله...شحالك انته؟
سعيد: واااااااايد وااايد مستانس....
نورة: هههههه ان شاء الله دوووووووم...
سعيد: آآمييين...واخييرا نوروووه....من متىى نتريا هاليوم..والله مب مصدق انه تحقق..احس حد مسوي فيني مقلب...والا انا عايش حلم ماريد انش منه...
نورة: والله حتى انا... الله يوفقنا ويوفق قوم حصه ان شاء الله..
سعيد: آآمين...وليش ماتبين ترمسيني ويا هالويه...؟؟؟
ظحكت نورة يوم شافت سعيد رد على طبيعته وقعد يفاتن..... لو يسوي عمره رومانسي شوي بس مايتوب عن هالمفاتن...
نورة: هههههههههههه سعيييييييييييييد...بعدني ما استاذنت من ابويه ولا امي...
سعيد: ماعليج انا مخبر عمووه امس .. وظحكت...ماقالت شي يعني يفسر انها بتعترض...
نورة: بس لازم صراحه استاذن منهم بنفسي...ومن ابوويه..بخبرهم باجر...
سعيد: كيفج...صورتووا..؟؟؟ ابغي اشوف الصور..
نورة: صورت فطيم..مايندرا عاد بالصور كيف طلعن..!!! وانتوا صورتوا؟؟
سعيد: وابوي عليج نحن بعد شو نصور ؟؟؟
نورة: هههههههه مالي خص انا بعد ابغي اشوف ريلي....
سعيد:.....شو..؟!!
نورة: اقولك انا بعد ابغي اشوووف....
سعيد: لا ..شو قلتي اخر شي...
استهبلت نورة..
نورة: شو قلت؟ ماذكر...
سعيد: نورووه بصفعج....
نورة: هههههههههههههه...قلت ريلي...
ابتسم سعيد...
سعيد: again...!!
نورة: ريـــــــــــــــــــلــــــــــــــــــــي.. ..!! ماي هازبند...اييبلك اياها بعد بالهندي...؟؟؟
سعيد: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه فدييييييييييييييييييييييييت هالكلمه محلاها منج....ياربي بمووووت نوروووه... !!
نورة: بسم الله عليك...
سعيد: اخبرج..محد في الممر..طلعي وانا بطلع ..نوروه ابا اشووفج بلييييييز...
نورة: هههههههههههههههه ظحكتني والله.. مستحيييييييل...قصوورنا بعد...!!
سعيد: نوروه فديتج...شوفه بس شووووفه...
نورة: لالا اعرف شوفاتك انا واعرف سوالفك...
سعيد: شو بسوي يعني..؟؟ بلوي عليج مثلا ؟؟
نورة: ههههههههه تسويها بو عسكور...
سعيد: فيوم من الايام ان شاء الله....ماعليه من حد انتي احين حرمتي..؟؟
نورة: والله.؟؟ خلاص عيل بجهز اغراضي وشلني وياك الشارجه...
سعيد: والله.؟؟؟؟؟؟؟....غااايته عيل...
نورة: ههههههههههههه..والله انك.... شو اخبار بيتنا الكتكوت؟؟..
سعيد: يسرج حاااااااله....باقي اشياء بسيطه...توصيل الكهربا والماي..والتنظيف والتشطيبات والصبغ...طبعا الديكورات بخليها لج تتعبثين فيها وتسوين على ذوقج...
نورة: وناااااااسه...متحمسه سعييد ابا اشوووفه....
سعيد: بتشووفينه ان شاء الله...تعرفين بشو افكر..؟؟... اييبلي زراااع... بعد مايخلص البيت وكل شي..بييب لي زرّااع يزرع لي الحووش بورد وحشيش ويرتب ويسوي حركات في الحوش..عشان يوم نسكنه مايكون صحراااا...هههههههه..
نورة: ونااااااااااسه...يوم بنسير الشارجه ابا اشوووفه...مالي خص توديني..
سعيد: من عيوني الثنتين ياعيوووني انتي....
نورة: تسلم لي عيوووونك يالغالي...

تمت نورة تكلم سعيد المغرم حوالي ساعه الا ربع..وعقب سكرت عنه عشان يرقد...وهي نفسها اصلا كانت تحس بارهاق مع انها ناشه متاخر...

بالنسبه لحصه...كانت مرتاحه بعد ماعدى الموضوع على خير وبدون مايصير شي..وصارت متزوجه مره ثانيه.. وهالمره من الشخص اللي طول عمرها وهي تتوقع انه يكون زوجها في النهايه..وهذا اللي صار..!!
وبعد ماخلصت الملجه وراحوا قوم عمها...تموا قوم عليا وامنه وشيخه وفطيم سهرانات..وحصه مابغت تقعد بروحها..كانت تحس بالراحه..بشكل غريب جدا...وكانها اخيرا حصلت مرادها.. فغيرت ملابسها ولبست شيلة بيظا ونزلت تقعد معاهم..وتسولف وتظحك..

----------


## Taka

خليفه من جهة ثانيه مارام يرقد...مع انه ميت من التعب لكن الحماسه متملكه على كل ذره منه...بس لازم يرقد لانهم باجر معزومين عالغدا فبيت عمه...بعد صلاة الجمعة..بس مب رايم يقر يبا يعرف ردة فعل حصه بعد الرساله الغريبه..كان يبا يعرف اذا رامت تكتشف سر الرساله والا بعدها... واذا مادرت..يبا يخبرها..ان الرساله مب فاظيه..وانه كاتب لها كلام وكلام بقلم سحري...اول ماتعرض الورقه للظو يبان الكلام واضح... .. بس العيازه مايعتقد انها انتبهت...والا يخليها لين كم سنه بعد العرس عقب يخبرها بالموضوع عشان تتفاجأ..؟؟؟ جذي احلى صح..!!.. مسك تيلفونه واتصل على عنود بدون ماينتبه للساعه...همه بس يعرف ردة فعل حصه...
بطت عنود لين ماردت عالتيلفون...ويوم ردت كان صوتها مليان رقاد..
عنود: آآآلووووووه..!!
خليفه: هلا عنوود...راقده شوو..؟؟؟
عنود: ...هممممممممم.؟؟!... هييييه راقده....خير خليفه..؟؟
نش في هاللحظه عبدالله منزعج من اللي يقاطع رقادهم...عقد حياته وهو يشوف حرمته ترمس في التيلفون وهي منسدحه عداله...مد ايده وشل التيلفون...
عبدالله: آآآآآآآآلووووه..!!
خليفه: بسم الله... ماباك انته عطني اختي...
عبدالله:...........خلوف..!!...كم الساعه عندك بوي.؟؟؟
عقد خليفه حياته واطالع الساعه عالايدار..وشهق.. 2 ونص..!!!!!!!!...يالفظيحه..
خليفه: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه.. سوري والله سوري..
عبدالله: ياخي شو تبا...محد غيرك ملج في الدنيا..؟؟؟...
خليفه: هههههههههههه ( خليفة ميت من الظحك على عمره وعلى عبدالله)...سووري والله عبود مانتبهت للساعه على بالي واعييين...
عبدالله: انته ارووحك واعي والا الخلق كلها راقده..ارقد يالله ارقد....
خليفه: ان شاء الله ارباب...سوري والله..
عبدالله: هههههههه..عادي ويا راسك...بس يوم تفكر مره ثانيه تتصل وتحصله مغلق لا تحس بالاهانه اوكي..؟؟؟ ترا نحن بعدنا معاريس فريشش ماصارلنا ثلاث شهور..
ظحكت عنود..وظحك خليفه..
خليفه: مالت عليك انزين...هههههههههه يالله تصبحون على خير..

سكر خليفه عنهم وويهه قافط...كيف داق عليهم نص الليل وهم رقوود...!!!...عنبوا مب هامني غير نفسي انا بعد غير شكل نسيت ان البنت عندها ريلها.... اووفف ابا اعرف ردة فعل حصه....ماعليه باجر بمسك عنود بخليها اطلع لعلووم كلها....

باجر الساعه 12..دخل حمدان حجرة خليفه وهو منقهر..الشيخ خليفه بعده راقد..وامه حاشرتنه هو تحت عشان يسير يوعي اخووه ..وهو متعايز يركب فوق لكن من حشرتها ركب..والاخ راقد وفوق هذا لاوي على المخده... آخ يالقهر.. يتحلم من احين بالعرس الريال..
وقف على راسه عدال الشبريه وهو حاط يديه في خواصره...
حمدان: اييييييييه....خلوف...خلووووووووووووووف...قم ويا هالكشه..!!
خلوف مطنش وانجلب الصوب الثاني... مسكه حمدان من جتوفه واقم يهزه عشان ينش...
حمدان: خلوووووووف...صلاة الجمعه قمممممممم..!!...جي بنسير عند قوم عمي بعدنا....ايه قوووووووووووم...!!

نش خليفه منقهر وهو معقد حياته..
خليفه: هااااااااااااه هااااااااااااااااااااااااااه....حشى جذي يوعون الناس حمدان..!!!
حمدان: كيف تباني اوعيك عيل..؟؟
خليفه: بهداااوه ...بنش بهداوه..مب جذي تعفسلي يومي كامل...
ابتسم حمدان بسخريه...
حمدان: خلينا التوعي برقه وهداوة ودلع حق حرمتك...
رد خليفه عق راسه عالمخده وهو يتنهد..
خليفه: اوووووووووووه انا ناقص بعد تزيدني انته...لا تطريها لين عرسي.. ..
حمدان: ههههههههههههههههههههههههه آآآآويلييييييييي عالغرام.. يالله قم قم صلاة...
طلع حمدان وهو يظحك على اخوه من عقب مادخل وهو منقهر... مسكين خليفه...متولع... وياحيه يوم افتك...باقي انا..متى بتفك؟؟؟ بعدني سنه...واكثر يمكن...الله يعيني ويصبرني بس....

قبل لا ياذن الجمعه بشوي طلعت نوره وهي لابسه شيلة سودا ومتعدله...عشان الضيوف...صح محد غريب بس بعد مايصير اجابلهم بشيلة بيظا..اول ماطلعت من حجرتها ..طلع سعيد بعد لصلاة الجمعه وصبعه في اذنه اللي دخل فيها ماي وهو يتوضى...اول ماشافها خوز صبعه وشق الحلج..وهي وقفت منصدمه...
سعيد: هـــــــــــــــــــــــلاااااااااااا والله ....
ردت نورة على ورا قافطه تبا تدخل حجرتها...
سعيد: تعاالي تعالي....وين تبين....؟!!
سار صوبها بسرعه ومد ايده عشان يمسكها قبل ماتدخل حجرتها..ومالحق منها غير شيلتها...يوم مسكها امتطت شيله نورة شوي عن راسها..ردت مسكتها وهي توقف مكانها عشان مااطيح كلها..وتمت تظحك وظربت سعيد على ايده اللي ماسكه شيلتها...
نورة: سعيــــــــــــــــد..!!!...عيب عليك...فجني...
سعيد فج الشيله ومسك ايدها...

----------


## Taka

سعيد: عيل الحماره من تشوفيني تشردين...!!!..
مطت نوره ايدها وهي اطالع ايده بصبوعه الطويلة والقويه اللي ماسكه ايدها بقو...
نورة: سعييد خلني اسير ....
سعيد: سلمي على ريلج اول...
نورة: هههههههههه انته ماجنك ساير للصلاة..؟؟ بعد الصلاة بسلم عليك...
برطم سعيد..
سعيد: نوروه بعد الصلاة بسير الميلس وبنتم هناك لين مانروح الشارجه بعد الغدا....
ابتسمت نورة وهي بعدها تحاول تسحب ايدها بس نووو واي...
نورة: ههههههه انزين بينا التيلفوووووون سعيد..والاسبوع الياي تراك بتي عشان عرس حصه... بنتلاقى ان شاء الله...
سعيد: مابا...يكفي اني ماشفتج امس في الملجه....

سمعوا في هاللحظه باب ينفتح..ردت نورة تسحب ايدها بخوف وبقوة اكبر بس سعيد بعده ماسكنها وهو يتريا يبا يشوف منو طالع...وكان عبدالله اللي طالع متلبس للصلاة..كانت عنود معاه لكنه طلع من الممر قبلها ويوم شاف سعيد اشر بايده لها عشان ترد تدخل الغرفه...وسار صوب سعيد ونورة اللي موخيه وميته من الارتباك مب عارفه شوتسوي...

وقف عبدالله مجابلنهم هم الثنينه...وحط ايديه على خواصره..
عبدالله: شو تسووون..؟؟؟؟ شحقه ماسك ايد اختي.؟؟
ظحك سعيد...
سعيد: انا ماسك ايد حرمتي...
عبدالله يموت ويغلس عليهم....ذالنهم بخواته...
عبدالله: ماعتقد سمحنالك او طلبت منا الاذن عشان تشوف حرمتك...
سعيد: وماعتقد اني فكرت فيوم اطلب الاذن عشان اشوف.."حرمتي"... ههههههههه
عبدالله: لا والله... ترا حشرتونا انتوا..جنه محد ملج غيركم...مرررررررره مستقطعين..يالله يالله فج ايدها وخلنا نسير...
سعيد: سير وبلحقك.سلام ماسلمت عليها انا لين احين...
عبدالله: مابتحرك من هني الا وانته وياي...ويالله بشوف شو بتسوي...
ردت نورة تسحب ايدها..
نورة: سعييد....سيروا صلوا ...
التفت سعيد لها..
سعيد: اوكي عيوني..تامريني على شي..؟؟
قالها بصوت واطي وهو يقرب راسه من راسها....االشي اللي خلا عبدالله يرفع حواجبه مستغرب من قواة عين سعيد...

----------


## Taka

نورة: لا سلامتك..
ابتسم سعيد..يبا بس يحرج نورة زياده ويقهر عبدالله....تقرب وباس راس نورة بوووسه طويييله...ونورة مغمضه عينها مدوخه...وتحس عمرها بطيح من القفطه والاحراج...وعبدالله فج ثمه يبا يعطي سعيد بكس على خشمه..
عبدالله: والله ولا عليك من حد بو عسكوور...قمممممممممم.....يالله خل عنك هالسوالف نسير صلاة...
مسك عبدالله سعيد من ايده وسحبه بعيد عن نوره وسعيد يظحك...ويقول لنورة..
سعيد: ههههههههه بكلمج بعدين... لا تغلقينه لا اكسر راسج...
نورة: هههههههههههههههههههه
وقف عبدالله...
عبدالله: لحظه.....تغلق شو..؟؟
سعيد: التيلفووون...
عبدالله: أي تيلفووون؟
سعيد: اللي يايبنه انا لها...
عبدالله: عنبووو..متى واحيت..؟؟ وليش ماحد شاورنا ولا درينا نحن بالسالفه...؟!!!
حاس سعيد بوزه...
سعيد: انته بعد بتقعد تسويلنا سالفه...طوف طوف اسمعه ياذن...
وتم عبدالله يتحظى على سعيد ويتقحطن عليه....وسعيد يظحك ويسوولف معاه..
بعد ماتاكدت نورة انهم نزلوا..دقت الباب على عنود وقالت لها الدرب امان...ونزلن رباعه تحت....عند باقي الحريم...

ساروا الرياييل يصلون وبعدها على طول شرفوا بيت العم لبيت حمد...واستوت الخبصه والربشه.. الحريم كانن وايد يسوولفن ويظحكن .. ام سلطان وايد تلومت بينها وبين نفسها انها رفضت فالبدايه بنت مثل حصه...بعد ماتمت الملجه على خير...لمست بنفسها حشمه حصه ورقتها وهداوتها واحترامها لنفسها واهلها..صراحه مابتحصل احسن منها لولدها وهي من البدايه تقول هالشي ..والحمد لله ان الامور عدت على خير...
سعيد وحمدان في الميلس كانوا ماخذين زاويه بعيد يسولفون ..ويظحكون...علاقتهم ردت مثل قبل يوم اصطلبوا (ظاهريا) حمدان وفطيم...بالنسبه لسعيد الامور تحت السيطرة... كان حمدان مطفر بسعيد قاعد يغايظه ويعيب عليه...بس يوم ذكروا نوره في السالفه بان حمدان مب مقصر بزياراته وسوالفه مع نوره طبعا اكثره مبالغه من عند حمدان..لكن سعيد انقهر وغااار صدق..وبدوا يظاربون بمزح طبعا...لكن بالغلط ظربت ايد سعيد على ايد حمدان المكسووره...مسكها حمدان بسرعه يوم حس بالم مفاجئ...شكله العظم ما التحم كليا...
تلوم سعيد من الخاطر ومسك ايد حمدان كردة فعل فوريه هو بعد..
سعيد: آآسف آآسف والله حمدان...تعورك.؟؟؟
عظ حمدان على شفايفه عشان يكتم الالم شوي...
حمدان: ...لالا عادي ماعليك...
سعيد: صدق صدق والله...ماشفتها ولا قصدت..
حاول حمدان يمزح..
حمدان: عنبوووو جذي يغارون الناس كسرتني...هههههههههه...
سكت سعيد متلوم...
حمدان: ياريال عادي عادي والله..بتخف بعد شوي...شكلي الا برد الربطه مكانها اشوفه مايقهر الصك هالعظم...
سعيد: ليش انته مخوزنها قبل وقتها..؟؟؟؟؟
ابتسم حمدان..
حمدان: بيني وبينك..هي...عفتها ياخي حارمتني من كل شي..وشفتها بخير ساعتها...المهم انته لاتحاتي...

تم سعيد متلوم طول الوقت على هالظربه الغير مقصووده... سعيد من النوع اللي بسرعه يتلوم يوم يعور حد...
بس حمدان كل شوي يطمنه انه بخير.. التفت سعيد لعبدالله اللي قاعد يسولف مع خليفه وحميد وخاله هلال..
سعيد: عبدالله.....حوووه الدكتور...
التفت عبدالله لسعيد ...
سعيد: تعال شويه...لو سمحت يعني...
نش عبدالله وسار صوبهم وحمدان يطالع سعيد مستغرب ليش زقر عبدالله...!!..
يلس عبدالله عدال حمدان من الطرف الثاني...
عبدالله: خير..؟
سعيد: الخير بويهك..(مسك ايد حمدان اللي تعوره ومدها لعبدالله)... شوف ايده..ظربتها بالغلط وردت تعوره...
مسك عبدالله ايد حمدان مستغرب...
عبدالله: انا دكتور اشعه مب عظام...
حمدان: ماله داعي هذا اروحه سعيد يحاتي...
سعيد: عنبوو ماتعرف تفحصها...
تم عبدالله ماسك ايد حمدان ويفحصها ويهوس عليها بايده الثانيه...
عبدالله: مكان الكسر يعورك لاه؟!!..
حمدان: هي...
عبدالله:.. عندي شاش فوق صبر بتصل لعنود اطرش العلبه...
حمدان: مب لاااااااااااازم ياريال طبه طبه...
عبدالله: لالا احسن تنربط...
اتصل عبد الله على حرمته ووصاها اطرش العلبه مع الخدامه... ويوم يابوها قعد يلف ايد حمدان كانه طول عمره كان يسوي هالشغله..لكنه الصراحه في شغله ماكانت شغلته تجبير الكسور ومعالجه العظام.. لانه مايخصه في هالشغله...وبعد مااطمنوا على ايد حمدان ردوا يسولفون كالمعتاد...وحطولهم الغدا وتغدوا...

بعد الغدا والراحه شوي.. جهزوا هل الشارجه اغراضهم عشان يسيرون...طلعوا الرياييل كلهم برا عشان يسلمون على بو فيصل وفيصل وسعيد..بينما من الطرف الثاني جدام البيت كانت ام فيصل /امنه/ شيخه وفطيم متلبسات عبيهن ومتغشيات يسلمن على ام خالد وعليا.. حصه كانت طالعه معاهم عشان تسلم بس يوم شافت خليفه مجابل جدام الميلس دخلت بسرعه مستحيه..بس مب بالسرعه الكافيه..لانه خليفه شافها...وابتسم ونزل راسه عشان محد ينتبه على ابتسامته..بينما حمدان لا انفاسه ولا عيونه ولا حتى روحه كانت معاه...وعيونه متعلقه بجسم متستر بالسواد من فوق لتحت..ظعيف وطويل.. ومجابل...فطيم...اخيرا شفتج...!!!! فديت هالشوف والله...يعلني ماخلى...
كان شارد بعيونه صوبها ولا بحاس باللي حواليه.. بمن فيهم سعيد اللي مجابلنه وقاعد يراقبه..ويراقب انفاسه..ونظراته...وتعابير ويهه الملهوفه....وهو حاظن ايده اللي تعوره لصدره العريض.... اول مره يشوف حمدان بويه مثل هذا...وعرف انه قاعد يطالع اخته...وبشكل غريب..ابتسم ..كسر خاطره حمدان..الظاهر انه صدق يحبها وبشكل جنوني بعد..
التفت سعيد التفاته خفيفه يشوف الحريم..وتاكد بانه اخته متحشمه ومع الحريم...فخلاه يطالع على راحته...تساهل معاه هالمره لانه كاسر خاطره...واقتنع فعلا بانه يحبها مثل ماقاله...
فطيم كانت تدري بانه حمدان موجود فمكان معين بين الرياييل..وتعرف بعد بان سعيد اكيد معاه..عشان جي ماكانت متجرأه تصد واطالع عن يغسل شراعها...لكن يوم خلصن سلامات صار لامحاله تلتفت عشان تروح لسيارة سعيد..ويوم التفتت...طبعا كانت متغشيه...لكنها بشوق فظيع ميزت حمدان كانه الوحيد اللي واقف...وشافت بعد ايده اللي المضمومه والملفوفه....وانشغل بالها...لانه قايللها ان ايده بخير...يجذب عليها؟؟...سلامات ياعمري..!!..
يوم التفتت فطيم ابتسم حمدان ونزل ايده وحطها فمخباه...عشان ماينشغل بالها..ماكان يدري بانها ميزت وشافت الايد ...حس بايد تظربه على صدره بخفه... انتبه على عمره وشاف سعيد يبتسم..
سعيد: بسّـــــك طويل العمر...

----------


## Taka

ابتسم حمدان وارتبك...وتصدد لمكان ثاني...
ركبوا هل الشارجه سياييرهم وروحوا.وماشلوا عليا لانها مصره تقعد هالاسبوع بعد عسب العرس ..الشي اللي خلا فيصل يظايق...اسبوعين تغيب عنه هي وعياله..وايد..!!... وبعدهم بنص ساعه روحوا بيت محمد بعد لبيتهم...

العصر طار خالد بميره للمستشفى وشل امه معاه وخلوا العيال عند قوم حصه... الظاهر انها من تعب امس عجلت بموعد الولادة... وميره على غير ويعها كانت تصيح قهر لانها ولادتها يت قبل عرس اخوها... لكن هذا مب وقته الحين...اهم شي تتخلص من هالويع وتربي بالسلامه...
امابالنسبه لخالد كان مرتبش.. يبا يعرف جنس المولود... لانه ميره رفضت الفحص في البدايه تبا تتفاجئ به..وكان مستانس لانها بتربي وهو موجود في البلاد ومب بعيد عنها...لانه بعد عرس خليفه ..اللي مقررين يسافرون المانيا على طول بعد العرس..قرر خالد انه يسافر معاهم..صح بيكون رزززه لكن شو يسوون...هم سايرين وهو بعد ساير ولازم يبالهم حد يدليهم هناك..
كانوا في البيت مرتبشين يتريوون خبر من المستشفى.. وكل شوي عليا تتصل بخالد تسال...لين يت الساعه 7 ونص...وربت ميره بالسلامه...ويابت بنوووته....وخالد ميت من وناسته...ولدين وبنتين.؟؟... شو يبغي من الله اكثر..؟؟ الحمد لله على كل حال.. وسماها على امه..موزه...ومن عقب ماربت انتشر الخبر عند الكل..
الساعه 8 ونص في الليل شحن حمدان حريم البيت ماعدا حمده ( عليا وعنود وحصه ونورة) والعيال خلووهم عند حمده... وماشلهن عبدالله لانه من العصر كان عنده دوام بالمستشفى..ومب موجود...
طافوا عند جنائن حفيت وخذوولها باقه ورد جنان... وساروا المستشفى...
يوم وصلوا الغرفه ودخلوه...كان خليفه موجود مع خالد وام خالد..يسلم على اخته ويشوف البنوته وبيسير..
حصه قفطت يوم شافت خليفه موجود...وكانت مابتعق غشوتها..بس دام نوره اللي هي نوره عقتها ..قررت تعقها هي بعد وهي مستحيه...وخليفه كان مستانس لانه كان ياي وهو حاس انه بيشوووفها ...سلمت عليه وسلمت على ميره وتشكرت لها بالسلامه.. البنوته ماكانت موجوده كانت في الحضانه...
نورة: مالي خص..مابطلع من هني الا يوم اشوف البنوته...
خالد: في الحظانه عاد سيريلها هناك...
نورة: اسير بروحي..؟؟ تعال وياي...
خالد: يالله نسير..خليفه بعد يبا يشوفها...
عليا: كلنا بنسير نطالعها قبل مانروح لانه مايايين بنطول وايد...
الخلاصه انهم طلعوا كلهم مع خالد وساروا الحظانه يشوفون البنوته اللي صغر حجمها كان غريب...صغيره بشكل.. شلها خالد وحطها بين ايد خليفه اللي واقف عداله...هذا ارتبك وزاغ من صغر البنت..قام باسها بسرعه وحطها بين ايد حصه بشكل غير مقصوود... الكل قعد يتبسم ويظحك بان خليفه يعني شي بهالحركه...لكن هو فعلا ماكان يقصد..بس كان همه انه يعطي البنت الصغيرونه هذي حد ثاني عن اطيح من يديه...وتلقائيا توجه لحصه يمكن لانه يطمئن لها اكثر وهي اقرب له من الكل..... وحصه استغربت توجه خليفه لها سيده لكن نست السالفه يوم طاحت الصغيرونه في ايدها ..تخبلت عليها..حصه تحب اليهال..
بعد ماشاف خليفه البيبي ورجعوا البقية الغرفه عند ميره... روح هو البيت عشان يكمل رقدته مالت الصبح يوم قطع عليه حمدان...


-------------------------------

----------


## Taka

الجزء السادس والستين


يوم الاحد رجعت ميره مع البنوته وخالد لبيتها..... ومرت الايام اللي بعدها سريعه جدا..ومليانه احداث...
حصه كل يوم ساحبتنها عليا وتوديها الصالون..كل يوم حق شي معين..واذا ماطاعت تروح الصالون اييبون راعيه الصالون للبيت.. حصه ماكانت تشوف انه هذا كله له لزمه...ومافي داعي لهالاشياء اللي يشوفونها ظرووريه..صح هي متحمسه لعرسها لكن عاد قاموا يطلعون لها سوالف غريبه لازم تسويها قبل عرسها..!!!
يوم الاربعاء الصبح..بدال مايسيرون صالون عشان يتحنون...اتفقوا مع مجموعة حنايات .. حناهن رووعه.. على اساس اين البيت ويحننهم فيه..اريح لحصه وللكل... ومن الصبح انخشت حصه فحجرتها مع 2 يحننها.. حد للريول وحد للايد.. اما قوم نوره وعنود وعليا وحمده وميره..وام خالد..تكفلن فيهن باقي الحنايات.. لانهن مجموعه كبيره.. وخلصن كلهن الظهر..ماعدى حصه لانه شغلها مختلف شغل عرايس...
بعد ماتغدن الحريم ..حطت نوره غدا لحصه وشلته فوق حقها وعنود معاها...يوم دخلن شافنها مسكينه مبتلشه... مب عارفه تيلس عدل..ومش مرتاحه بانها لابسه قميص قصير بدون اكمام على طلب الحنايه عشان الحنا مايخترب... كانن الحنايات مخلصات وروحن قبل شوي...اطالعتهن حصه بيأس..
حصه: ماجنها مصختها..وصلت لي الحنا لين الجتف...!!!!!!!!...
وبرطمت...
ظحكت نوره ويت حطت صحن الغدا عالطاوله عدالها ويلست..
نورة: بس طااالع رووووووووعه والله...اشووووف...!!
قعدت نوره اجلب اييد حصه ورا وجدام واطالع الحركات...
حصه: يحرقني الله يخسها....
عنود: هههههههه ماعليه تحملي حصه...
نورة: تعالي بغديييج...
حصه: مابا غدا...ابا اعق الحنا...
نورة: ياويلج والله بزقرلج عليا تلعن خيرج...
حصه: محد قاص عليه غير عليا انا...كل يوم طايحتبي بشي...
نورة: فجي حلجج انتي وكلي وانتي ساكته....
قعدت نوره تلقم حصه وحصه مالها خاطر عالاكل..تشوف الكل مرتبش وهالشي خلاها ترتبك وتتوتر...باجر عرسها...!!!..معقول.!!...
دق عبدالله الباب ودخل راسه...قفطت حصه لانه يديها كلها برا وفوق هذا حتى ريولها المحنايه والبنطلون مرفوع والحاله لله...وهي مب متعوده تطلع جي جدام خوانها...
ظحك عبدالله ودخل...
عبدالله: هاااااااااااااه العروس...شو هذا شو هذا..!!..
حصه: اسكت عني عبدالله دخيلك...
عبدالله: ههههههههههههه والله انتي وريلج...كل حد يسكتني من صوب..ذاك من ارمسه قالي جب...
ابتسمت حصه.. ونوره بعدها تلقم.....مد عبدالله ايدها وحطهن على جتوف عنود وشدها صوووبه شوي..
عبدالله: ثرها جي خدمتج قبل مانعرس..؟!!!...
عنود: هي بس انا كنت في الصالون...ههههههه....
عبدالله: يعني جي كنتي متكشفه جدام الحريم..!!!!!!!...
عنود: ماكان شي حريم وايد..وكنا يالسين فمكان مخشوش شوي..
عبدالله: النتيجه نفسها...
عنود: عاد انته لاتقعد تسويلنا سالفه احين خلاص عرسنا...
عبدالله: اشوف حناج..!
مدت عنود ايدها تراويه حناها... مسك ايدها وحطها على ويهه يشم ريحة الحنا اللي يموت فيها...ونوره وحصه فاجات حلوجهن يطالعن خوهن وفيهن ظحكه...وعنود تظحك متعوده عليه لانه عقب ماعرسوا وايد كان يسوي هالحركه عشان الحنا.. ...يحب ريحه الحنا في الايد....
عقب ماشبع من الشم باسها وتم ماسكنها في ايده...
عبدالله: احححححح محلات ريحت ايدج..
عنود تبغي تغايظه...
عنود: عااديه ريحتها لو تشم ريحه ايد نوره بعد نفس الشي تحصلها...
عبدالله: لا ريحة ايدج انتي غير....
تصنعت عنود الاستهبال...
عنود: ليش يعني غير كلنا متحنين من نفس الحنا...!!!.
زم عبدالله على شفايفه وهو يطالع عنود بقهر...وعنود كاتمه الظحكه...
التفت عبدالله لخواته...
عبدالله: قسم بالله بنت عمكن هذي مافيها ذره رومانسيه...( ودز عنود بخفه عالكرسي)..قومي عني مناك محد يسويلج سالفه انتي...!!!؟؟
طاحت عنود عالكرسي وهي ميته من الظحك....بينما عبدالله يبتسم وسار صوب نوره..
عبدالله: تصدقين غرت...ماتغديت توني ياي من الدوام...لقميني...
نورة: وابوي عليك..!!!
عنود: جي ماتغديت تحسبتك عند الرياييل انا....
عبدالله: جب انتي..من متى مفتكره فيني اصلا...نورة يالله لقميني...بطعم العروس من شو تاكل..
ظحكت نوره وحطت فحلج اخوها لقمه...والاخ تقولون من سنه مب ماكل..متمتع فيه...
عبدالله: هممممممم لذيذ والله... عنودوووه...حطييلي غدا بسير اتسبح...مثل هذا ابغي...
عنود: من عيوووووووووووني ياعيوني انته...
عبدالله: توج.؟؟؟ .... ماعليه انزين...

طلع عبدالله من الغرفه وهو يتصنع الزعل...وبعد شوي عنود لحقته عشان تراضيه..وبعدها سارت تحطله غدا...
العصر عند الاذان اصرت حصه انها تعق الحنا...ماتقدر تصبر اكثر من جي..ودخلت الحمام وتسبحت..وكانت نوره بعدها في غرفه حصه تتامل فستان عرس حصه اللي يابوه امس الصبح مع فستان نوره...فيصل ريل عليا مسكين تكفل انه اييبهم...كان الفستان ملائكي...حلوو..ومدموجه معاه الوان وورود..وطالع وايد ناعم..يناسب حصه..والطرحه طوييله وراقيه...في الوقت اللي طلعت فيه حصه من الحمام..دخلت عليا وفي ايدها تيلفونها...شافت حصه متسبحه...
عليا: متسبحه..؟؟..زين سويتي.. اشوف حناج..؟
راوتها حصه الحنا اللي صار لونه برتقالي..طمنتها عليا بانها باجر بيسود...
عليا: زين يالله تلبسي...بسرعه...
حصه: وين تبيبي بعد اليوم..؟؟
عليا: بنسير نقص شعرج ونرتبه...

----------


## Taka

انصعقت حصه..
حصه: نعم.؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟...لالالالالالالالالالا عيني خير ..شعري مايصكه مقص...يزعل..
عليا: يابنت الحلال تراج بتفجينه باجر..تفجينه وهو جي مب متساوي من تحت..؟؟..بعدين لونه شوي باهت مستوي بنسويله حمام زين ويمكن نسويلج خصل حمرا..شرايج؟ بيطلع فنان...
حصه: لالالالالالالالالا...
نورة: تبين امي تحتشر عليها انتي.؟؟
حصه: مب الا امي....خليفه بيحتشر بعد...
عليا: احين خليفه شدرااه وين شاف شعرج هو اصلا...انتي سمعي رمستي..
سكتت حصه ماتبا تبين لهن انه فعلا انتبه لشعرها كذا مره..
حصه: سمعي...هالكبييروو بس يقصون اكثر مااافيه..والله ياحش روسهن ان قصن شعري وايد...بعدين الوان فشعري ماريد... بحنيه اليوم في الليل وبحط صبغه سودا مع الحنا ...وبس...
عليا: خلاص انزين مب مشكله...تلبسي انتي وانزلي عشان مانتاخر..
طلعت عليا مستعيله ..وحصه خوزت الفووطه عن شعرها وقعدت تنشفه شوي..واخرشي سحته بعد حرب وياه..ولمته وتلبست ونزلت تحت...ونزلت نوره معاهن ..وبما ان العيوز مشغوله بمشاويرها... فالدريول ماكان مووجوود بالتالي شلهن فيصل ووداهن..وبعد نص ساعه من روحتهم..رن تيلفون نوره اللي كان فمخباها...ابتسمت..ماكانت عاطيه رقمها حد..محد يعرفها غير سعيد..بالتالي سعيد هو الوحيد اللي يتصلبها..
طلعت التيلفون وردت عليه..
نورة: هلااااااااااا...
سعيد: هلا والله بغنااااااااتي...شحالج نواري.؟
نورة: بخير وعافيه شحالك انته..
سعيد: زين زين..اقوووولج..وين انتي؟؟؟
نورة: انا هني في الصاله..ليش؟
سعيد: منو عندج.؟؟؟
نورة: محد ارووحي..
سعيد: انزين..اخبرج..طلعي برا البيت...
نورة: وابوي.!!!..ليش؟؟
سعيد: انتي طلعي ابا اقولج شي وماريد حد يسمع كلامج وياي.....
استغربت نوره ..لكن انطلت عليها الحيله...
نورة: اووكي...دقيقه..
نشت نوره وطلعت برا البيت عند الدري الامامي....
نورة: طلعت...يالله قول...
سعيد: صبري شوي..
دقيقه الا وهو داخل بسيارته من الباب الجدامي....فجت نوره حلجها مستغربه..وظحكت ...
سعيد: هههههههههههههه فديت اللي لابس ازرق انا....
نورة: هههههههه يالسبااااااااااال...قصيت عليه..يالله باي...
وسكرت فويهه وهو يظحك..وقفت سياره سعيد مجابلتنهم وسياره خالها هلال عداله...اول حد نزل من سيارة خالها هلال هي فطيم..وحاطه ايدهاعلى خواصرها...
فطيم: قص عليج يالبقره..!!!!!..
نورة: شو السالفه.؟؟
فطيم: مجاكر وياي اونه بتشوفين اذا نوره ماتريتني عند باب البيت..!!!
نورة: هههههههههههههههه..
نزلت امنه وعيالها وشيخه من سيارة سعيد.. ونزل سعيد بعد..ومن السياره الثانيه نزل خالها هلال مع ام فيصل وفطيم ومنى ومنال...
انحرجت نوره..برووحها في البيت..بتجابل هذيل كلهم...لا ماتقدر..
تجدموا كلهم وهي نزلت بعد وسلمت على حرمه خالها وخالها..وعلى فطيم والبنات..والحريم......وسعيد... اللي صار يسلم بحريه جدام الكل مستانس بانها صارت حرمته...
نورة: قربوا داخل البيت..محد غريب...قرب خاااااالي...
ام فيصل: وينها ام خالد عيل.؟؟
نورة: امي سارت فشغله وبترجع بعد شوي..تعرفينها امي عاد ماتقر...وعليا شلت حصه قبل شوي الصالون.. مابيتاخرت...قربوا داخل ..
دخلوا كلهم ونوره واقفه عند الباب تترياهم يدخلون كلهم عشان تدخل بعدهم...ويوم بغت تدخل مطها سعيد من كندورتها...
نورة: ياااااربييييييي انته دومك جي تمطط..سعيييييييييد...!!
ابتسم سعيد بغلاسه... ومسك ايدها..
سعيد: اشوفج تحنيتي..!!
ومسك ايدها الثنتين وجلب فيهن يطالع الحنا..
نورة: تحنيت اليوم الصبح.....ايه اييه..شو تسوييييي..؟؟
كان سعيد يرفع كمها يبا يشوف الحنا لين وين واصل.. بس الكم ماطاع يرتفع زياده.. وبعده الحنا ماخلص..!!
سعيد: جي لين وين ايد فستانج..؟؟؟
نورة: هههههههههههه لين هني...
واشرت نوره لين تحت جتفها بشوي...نص كم...
سعيد: قولي قسم بالله انتي..؟؟؟؟
نورة: ههههههههه والله...
سعيد: والصدر كيف لايكون كله عاري ويا هالراس..؟؟
نورة: هي كله عاري وجتوفي براااا بعد ومابلبس شيله في العرس...
سعيد: بيييب اخرتج...
نورة: ماعليه قبل ماسير العرس بيي وبراويك بتشوووف كيف فستاني...
سعيد: والله ان طلع كلامج صادق ماخليج تشبرين العرس..طوفي طوفي...
ظحكت نوره ودخلت مستانسه انها قاصه على سعيد.... حشى..ياكثر مايحاسب ويغار..دواه حد يغايظه شوي...
دخل سعيد الصاله من بعد نوره..اللي قعدت شوي عندهم وبعدها استاذنت ونقزت برااا...مسكت تيلفونها واتصلت على رقم عبدالله..وقالت له ينزل بسرعه لانه قوم خالها هني.. ويقول لعنود تنزل بعد لانها بروحها هني...
نزل عبدالله وتحنحن قبل مايدش...كلهن ماتغشن لكن تحجبن عنه..يعني امنه اكبر عنه بوايد وشيخه كبره في السن ...اما فطيم سكنت معاهم فتره وتعودت عليه... دخل عبدالله وسلم على خاله وعلى سعيد..
عبدالله: شحالكن حرمات..؟؟؟
كتمن ظحكتهن الحريم وردن له سلامه...حرمات هذي ماخذنها من عند ابووه الشايب..يوم يدش على حريم قالهن شحالكن حرمات..!!..
وبعد السلامات طلع عبدالله مع خاله هلال وسعيد للميلس عشان ياخذن الحريم راحتهن...وبعد ماطلعوا دخلت عنود عشان تساعد نوره وتقوم بالواجب...
وماطولت ام خالد برا البيت ..رجعت قبل صلاة المغرب... وشافتهم وسلمت عليهم...وبعد المغرب رجعوا قوم عليا بعد من الصالون...

من جهة ثانيه خليفه هو واخوه سلطان وحمدان مرتبشين بالترتيبات...كل حد ماسك شغله ومن تخلص هالشغله مسك شغله ثانيه يخلصها...وتعبوا من الخاطر...يوم يت حزت صلاة العشا ..صلوا العشا وردوا البيت وهم ناوين مايطلعون منه...الا باجر الصبح...
تعشوا عشا دسم... وكل حد عقبها انزرب فحجرته ...ناوين يرقدون... بس عالرغم من التعب..خليفه ماقدر يرقد عدل..كانت توها الساعه تسع.. كان يفكر بحصه الحين..شو تسوي..والاهم...بشو تفكر.؟؟؟..دايما عنده خوووف بانها تتراجع او تتردد...ماكان يتحمل فكره انه يخسرها مره ثانيه...وفنفس الوقت..مب قادر يصدق وناسته بانه كسبها زوجه له بتم معاه طول العمر ان الله راد...لازم يعرف..بيسال عنها وبيطمن...
مسك تيلفونه واتصل بعنود...
اللي كانت في هالفتره مع باقي الحريم في حجره حصه يشوفن الفستان..وكانن على وشك انهن يطلعن ويرجعن تحت عشان يتعشن.. واللي تم في الغرفه بس البنات + عنود...
كانت عنود يالسه عالكرسي..وحصه واقفه جدام التواليت..فتحت شعرها لنورة وفطيم عشان تراويهن كيف قصووووه لها...بطريقه وايد حلوه وطالع شكله حيوي ... ردت عنود على تيلفونها.
عنود: هلا والله بالمعرس...
سمعت حصه كلمه معرس وفز قلبها...وبخجل واضح رجعت تلم شعرها بايد مرتجفه...وفطوم ونوره يعلقن ويظاحكن...
انصعقت حصه..
حصه: نعم.؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟...لالالالالالالالالالا عيني خير ..شعري مايصكه مقص...يزعل..
عليا: يابنت الحلال تراج بتفجينه باجر..تفجينه وهو جي مب متساوي من تحت..؟؟..بعدين لونه شوي باهت مستوي بنسويله حمام زين ويمكن نسويلج خصل حمرا..شرايج؟ بيطلع فنان...
حصه: لالالالالالالالالا...
نورة: تبين امي تحتشر عليها انتي.؟؟
حصه: مب الا امي....خليفه بيحتشر بعد...
عليا: احين خليفه شدرااه وين شاف شعرج هو اصلا...انتي سمعي رمستي..
سكتت حصه ماتبا تبين لهن انه فعلا انتبه لشعرها كذا مره..
حصه: سمعي...هالكبييروو بس يقصون اكثر مااافيه..والله ياحش روسهن ان قصن شعري وايد...بعدين الوان فشعري ماريد... بحنيه اليوم في الليل وبحط صبغه سودا مع الحنا ...وبس...
عليا: خلاص انزين مب مشكله...تلبسي انتي وانزلي عشان مانتاخر..
طلعت عليا مستعيله ..وحصه خوزت الفووطه عن شعرها وقعدت تنشفه شوي..واخرشي سحته بعد حرب وياه..ولمته وتلبست ونزلت تحت...ونزلت نوره معاهن ..وبما ان العيوز مشغوله بمشاويرها... فالدريول ماكان مووجوود بالتالي شلهن فيصل ووداهن..وبعد نص ساعه من روحتهم..رن تيلفون نوره اللي كان فمخباها...ابتسمت..ماكانت عاطيه رقمها حد..محد يعرفها غير سعيد..بالتالي سعيد هو الوحيد اللي يتصلبها..
طلعت التيلفون وردت عليه..
نورة: هلااااااااااا...
سعيد: هلا والله بغنااااااااتي...شحالج نواري.؟
نورة: بخير وعافيه شحالك انته..
سعيد: زين زين..اقوووولج..وين انتي؟؟؟
نورة: انا هني في الصاله..ليش؟
سعيد: منو عندج.؟؟؟
نورة: محد ارووحي..
سعيد: انزين..اخبرج..طلعي برا البيت...
نورة: وابوي.!!!..ليش؟؟
سعيد: انتي طلعي ابا اقولج شي وماريد حد يسمع كلامج وياي.....
استغربت نوره ..لكن انطلت عليها الحيله...
نورة: اووكي...دقيقه..
نشت نوره وطلعت برا البيت عند الدري الامامي....
نورة: طلعت...يالله قول...
سعيد: صبري شوي..
دقيقه الا وهو داخل بسيارته من الباب الجدامي....فجت نوره حلجها مستغربه..وظحكت ...
سعيد: هههههههههههههه فديت اللي لابس ازرق انا....
نورة: هههههههه يالسبااااااااااال...قصيت عليه..يالله باي...
وسكرت فويهه وهو يظحك..وقفت سياره سعيد مجابلتنهم وسياره خالها هلال عداله...اول حد نزل من سيارة خالها هلال هي فطيم..وحاطه ايدهاعلى خواصرها...
فطيم: قص عليج يالبقره..!!!!!..
نورة: شو السالفه.؟؟
فطيم: مجاكر وياي اونه بتشوفين اذا نوره ماتريتني عند باب البيت..!!!
نورة: هههههههههههههههه..
نزلت امنه وعيالها وشيخه من سيارة سعيد.. ونزل سعيد بعد..ومن السياره الثانيه نزل خالها هلال مع ام فيصل وفطيم ومنى ومنال...
انحرجت نوره..برووحها في البيت..بتجابل هذيل كلهم...لا ماتقدر..
تجدموا كلهم وهي نزلت بعد وسلمت على حرمه خالها وخالها..وعلى فطيم والبنات..والحريم......وسعيد... اللي صار يسلم بحريه جدام الكل مستانس بانها صارت حرمته...
نورة: قربوا داخل البيت..محد غريب...قرب خاااااالي...
ام فيصل: وينها ام خالد عيل.؟؟
نورة: امي سارت فشغله وبترجع بعد شوي..تعرفينها امي عاد ماتقر...وعليا شلت حصه قبل شوي الصالون.. مابيتاخرت...قربوا داخل ..
دخلوا كلهم ونوره واقفه عند الباب تترياهم يدخلون كلهم عشان تدخل بعدهم...ويوم بغت تدخل مطها سعيد من كندورتها...
نورة: ياااااربييييييي انته دومك جي تمطط..سعيييييييييد...!!
ابتسم سعيد بغلاسه... ومسك ايدها..
سعيد: اشوفج تحنيتي..!!
ومسك ايدها الثنتين وجلب فيهن يطالع الحنا..
نورة: تحنيت اليوم الصبح.....ايه اييه..شو تسوييييي..؟؟
كان سعيد يرفع كمها يبا يشوف الحنا لين وين واصل.. بس الكم ماطاع يرتفع زياده.. وبعده الحنا ماخلص..!!
سعيد: جي لين وين ايد فستانج..؟؟؟
نورة: هههههههههههه لين هني...
واشرت نوره لين تحت جتفها بشوي...نص كم...
سعيد: قولي قسم بالله انتي..؟؟؟؟
نورة: ههههههههه والله...
سعيد: والصدر كيف لايكون كله عاري ويا هالراس..؟؟
نورة: هي كله عاري وجتوفي براااا بعد ومابلبس شيله في العرس...
سعيد: بيييب اخرتج...
نورة: ماعليه قبل ماسير العرس بيي وبراويك بتشوووف كيف فستاني...
سعيد: والله ان طلع كلامج صادق ماخليج تشبرين العرس..طوفي طوفي...
ظحكت نوره ودخلت مستانسه انها قاصه على سعيد.... حشى..ياكثر مايحاسب ويغار..دواه حد يغايظه شوي...
دخل سعيد الصاله من بعد نوره..اللي قعدت شوي عندهم وبعدها استاذنت ونقزت برااا...مسكت تيلفونها واتصلت على رقم عبدالله..وقالت له ينزل بسرعه لانه قوم خالها هني.. ويقول لعنود تنزل بعد لانها بروحها هني...
نزل عبدالله وتحنحن قبل مايدش...كلهن ماتغشن لكن تحجبن عنه..يعني امنه اكبر عنه بوايد وشيخه كبره في السن ...اما فطيم سكنت معاهم فتره وتعودت عليه... دخل عبدالله وسلم على خاله وعلى سعيد..
عبدالله: شحالكن حرمات..؟؟؟
كتمن ظحكتهن الحريم وردن له سلامه...حرمات هذي ماخذنها من عند ابووه الشايب..يوم يدش على حريم قالهن شحالكن حرمات..!!..
وبعد السلامات طلع عبدالله مع خاله هلال وسعيد للميلس عشان ياخذن الحريم راحتهن...وبعد ماطلعوا دخلت عنود عشان تساعد نوره وتقوم بالواجب...
وماطولت ام خالد برا البيت ..رجعت قبل صلاة المغرب... وشافتهم وسلمت عليهم...وبعد المغرب رجعوا قوم عليا بعد من الصالون...

من جهة ثانيه خليفه هو واخوه سلطان وحمدان مرتبشين بالترتيبات...كل حد ماسك شغله ومن تخلص هالشغله مسك شغله ثانيه يخلصها...وتعبوا من الخاطر...يوم يت حزت صلاة العشا ..صلوا العشا وردوا البيت وهم ناوين مايطلعون منه...الا باجر الصبح...
تعشوا عشا دسم... وكل حد عقبها انزرب فحجرته ...ناوين يرقدون... بس عالرغم من التعب..خليفه ماقدر يرقد عدل..كانت توها الساعه تسع.. كان يفكر بحصه الحين..شو تسوي..والاهم...بشو تفكر.؟؟؟..دايما عنده خوووف بانها تتراجع او تتردد...ماكان يتحمل فكره انه يخسرها مره ثانيه...وفنفس الوقت..مب قادر يصدق وناسته بانه كسبها زوجه له بتم معاه طول العمر ان الله راد...لازم يعرف..بيسال عنها وبيطمن...
مسك تيلفونه واتصل بعنود...
اللي كانت في هالفتره مع باقي الحريم في حجره حصه يشوفن الفستان..وكانن على وشك انهن يطلعن ويرجعن تحت عشان يتعشن.. واللي تم في الغرفه بس البنات + عنود...
كانت عنود يالسه عالكرسي..وحصه واقفه جدام التواليت..فتحت شعرها لنورة وفطيم عشان تراويهن كيف قصووووه لها...بطريقه وايد حلوه وطالع شكله حيوي ... ردت عنود على تيلفونها.
عنود: هلا والله بالمعرس...
سمعت حصه كلمه معرس وفز قلبها...وبخجل واضح رجعت تلم شعرها بايد مرتجفه...وفطوم ونوره يعلقن ويظاحكن...
ر

----------


## Taka

خليفه: هلا عنووود.. شحااااااااالج..؟؟
عنود: بخييييير فديت ويهك شحالك انته.؟؟
خليفه: والله منهد حيلي..توني ياي انا وحمدان وسلطان..مساكين ماقصرووا..
عنود: الله يعطييييييك العااافيه ويوفقك ويكمل هالفرحه على خير...
خليفه: آآمين الله يسمع منج...وين انتي احين.؟؟
يت حصه ويلست عدال عنود ولصقت اذنها بالتيلفون عدال راس عنود..
عنود: انا... يالسه فحجره حصه مع البنات والعروووس...
خليفه: هههههههه وشو تسوي العروووس.؟؟؟
عنود: هههههههههه والله العروس ملصقه اذنها حاليا تتسمع...
ابتعدت حصه وكفخت عنود على راسها. وردت تلصق اذنها تسمع... بينما خليفه ظحك وتفداها فخاااطره..يستحي يتفداها وهو يعرف انها تتسمع...!!
خليفه: ههههههههه.. برايها خليها تتسمع...تخافني احش فيها والا شي..!!!
قالت حصه بدون قصد..
حصه: لااااااااا والله....
خليفه: لا والله هااا..؟؟...شخبارها هي...شووو حالتها..خبريني.؟؟
عنود: والله انا اشوفها مبسوطه الحمد لله...صح حصه.؟؟..هي صح ...سارت الصالون وقصت شعرها اليوم...
بطلت حصه عيونها وخليفه طلعن ينووونه..
خليفه: شووووووووووووووو..؟؟؟؟؟؟
حصه: شويه شويه والله نتفه...
عنود: ههههههه تقولك شويه بس عشان تساوييييه...
خليفه: الله يهديها بس...ولا تستاذن مني بعد.؟؟؟...عنبوو سووولي شور..!!
حصه: قوليله اني بفجه باجر...
سمعها خليفه..
خليفه: ياااويييييييييييييييييلها.....ممنوع..
عنود: يقولج ممنوووع..ياويلج..
حصه: لا ااااااا حرام انا مظبطه امووري اني بفجه باجر....ما اتفقت مع المزينه على اني بسوي تسريحه..
عنود: سمعتها.؟؟
خليفه: قوليلها ممنوع مافيييييه....!!...
عنود: حصه مصر على رايه ريلج...
حصه: شو ابا المه هالكبر وين ينلم حراااااااااااام عليك خليفه..!!!
خليفه: يووووووووووووه علينا....اوكي بس على شرط..
عنود: يقولج على شرط...
حصه: شووو؟؟
خليفه: تقرا عليه عموووه قبل ماتطلع للعرب...مافيني يحت شعرها علي عقب العرس..!!!
عنود: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههاي...
حصه: شو يقوووول ..قوليلي...
عنود: يقولج لازم عمووه تقرا عليه قبل مااطلعين ...مايبا شعرج يحت عقب العرس...
حصه: هههههه موافقه.... 
خليفه: الله يهديها...والله بياكلونها بعيووونهم...
عنود: ياعيني عاللي يحاتي ويخاف..
خليفه: ماعليه ليلة عرسها مابنقووولها شي..خلها تسوي اللي تباه...بس اخافها تندم...
عنود: لا ان شاء الله مابتندم بنقول لعموووه تقرا عليه وتستحيط عليه من العين...ان شاء الله مابييها شي..
خليفه: الله كريم...خلاص عيل انا بس حبيت اسال عن احوالكم..سلمي عليها وايد اوكي...بسير ارقد انا..
عنود: ان شاااااااااء الله ...وتصبح على خيييييير..
خليفه: وانتي من اهله..فمان الله
عنود: مع السلامه..
سكرت عنود عن خليفه وتقربت من حصه وباستها على خدها..

----------


## Taka

عنود: قالي ابوسج بالنيابه عنه...!!
شهقت حصه متفاجأه...ونورة وحصه ماتن من الظحك....
حصه: جذاااااااااااابه خليفه مايسوي هالحركات..
عنود: سالييه باجر...ههههههههه
حصه: هههههههه سباله انتي...خلونا ننزل عشا...

بعد العشا..عينت ام خالد لحصه حنا...وحطوا فيه صبغه سوودا..وحنووا راسها..ومنعوها من السهر وياهم عشان ترقد...وترتاح..ويبرق ويهها فعرسها.... بس هيهات حصه اييها الرقاد..هذي اخر ليله تباتها فبيت اهلها قبل عرسها... باجر مثل هالوقت بتكون مع خليفه...وماتدري هو شو مخطط لبعد العرس...خلت صدعة الراس هذي عليه لانها كان كافيها اللي عندها من الشغل في هالمهلة القصييره اللي خصصوها لها قبل العرس.... والله يعدي الامور باجر على خير...

قامت حصه الساعه 1 الظهر ..وكانت تبا ترقد زياده لكن عنود ذبحتها من كثر ماتوعيها...فنشت بالغصب..دخلت تسبحت وطلعت تصلي الظهر...بعد ماخلصت صلاة حست ان كل البيت تيمع فحجرتها بشكل غريب...يقولولها شو لازم تسوي الحين..
لازم على حصه تاخذ شنطتها اللي جهزتها لفتره طويله..لانه خليفه ماخبرها وين بيسيرون بعد مايروحون المانيا...!!..بالتالي ترست شنطه كبيره كلها ملابس واغراض ولوازم ظرووريه..+ شنطه صغيره مربعه حاطه فيها كل ادوات الزينه..من اكسسوار وميك اب وشباصات وكل شي ممكن تحتاجه...عروس..لازم تتكشخ...
ومافي داعي تخاف بخصوص جوازها والفيز لانه خليفه شالنه من اول عشان يفيز لهم وكل اوراقها عنده...
وبعد ماتخلص تجهيز هالشنطه العووده..تتلبس وتودع الغرفه وتتوجه على طول لغرفتها في الفندق..وين بتيها المزينه وبتعدلها.. ومن بعدها ماتعرف حصه شو بيصير..كله بايد خليفه...
يعني باختصار..ربشتهم هذي خلت حصه تخاف غصب طيب...
بعد ماتغدت وجهزت الشنطه وكل شي ظرووري وحطوا كل شي في السياره..راحت حصه مع امها صوب الفندق اللي بيكون فيه العرس...وخلتها هناك في غرفتها بعد مايتها المزينه مثل ماهو متفق..ونزلت ام خالد تعاون ام سلطان على باقي الترتيبات في القاعه...
اما بخصوص باقي الحريم... عنود وعليا ونورة وفطيم سارن صالون ثاني يتعدلن..اما حمده وميره( اللي اصرت تحظر العرس على الرغم من تعبها وعدم قدرتها على الحركه بارتياح بسبب الولاده).. متواعدات مع مزينه ثانيه تيهن للبيت...وامنه وشيخه قالن انهن بيتعدلن معاهن بما ان المزينه بتي البيت...
الساعه ست رجعن عليا وعنود ونورة وفطيم من الصالون متكشخات... نورة كانت تسريحتها غريبه..شي منه مفتوح وشي ملفوف..باختصار كانت حللوه..وحاطين فشعرها ورد طبيعي مع اغصان وغيره بما ان فستانها كان اخضر رهيب.. ماكان الفستان مثل ماقالت نورة لسعيد عاااري.. صحيح كان نص كم لكن الصدر كانت فيه حركه ماتكشف..وطبعا كانت بتلبس شيله في العرس مابتعقها...قالت رمستها بس عشان يتم يحاتي وينقهر..

المغرب يوا الشباب يبدلون ثيابهم ويتسبحون ويصلون المغرب..وبالمره يشلون الحريم ويودوونهن للفندق...
دخل سعيد وعبدالله وركبوا فوق ..كل البنات والحريم في الحجر يتلبسن ويجهزن...سعيد كان بيتسفر عادي لكن حمدان اتصل له وقاله انه بيلبس سفره وعقال وغصبن عليك تلبس وياي...ولانه يعرف عمره سعيد بيقعد مع حمدان اكثر شي...فماحب انه حمدان يطلع كاشخ اكثر عنه.. فاتصل بعبدالله وطلب منه عقال..
وبعد ماخلص وتكشخ وماخلى قطره في العطر ماتعطر بها..مسك تيلفون واتصل بحرمته...
نورة: آآلووو..
سعيد: وين انتي.؟؟
نورة: ههههههه فحجرتي...
سعيد: خلصتي؟
نورة: هي مخلصه بس بلبس نعالي...
سعيد: انزين انابطلع احين مع عبدالله ..طلعي ابا اشوفج قبل ماسير...
نورة: تخاف اني متكشفه.؟؟
سعيد: هههههههه هي..
نورة: مابطلع اخافك ماتخليني اسير العرس...!!
سعيد: والله ان ماطلعتي بدخل عليج الحجره....
نورة: هههههههههههههههه انزين انزين يابوك...دقايق بس..
سعيد: يالله باي..
سكر سعيد عند نوره واتصل بعبدالله مره ثانيه يقوله انه بيطلع عشان يطلع معاه ويسويله درب..
طلع من الحجره وطلعت بعدها نوره عشان تلاقي سعيد...وابتسمت يوم شافته متكشخ..
نورة: اوووش اوووش عليييييييييييك ...على شو ناوي بو عسكور مادريت انه عرسك...؟!!.
سعيد صح انعجب فيها لابعد حد...خصوصا انها مب مغطيه شعرها عنه لانه خلاص ريلها...وصار هالشي عااادي..بالتالي طالعه احلى واحلى من المعتاد.. بس اخفى دهشته شوي وظحك..
سعيد: ههههههههههههههههه اوهووووووو الحديقه هناك ابووي مب هني في الممر...اسميها عموه ماعندها ذوق زارعتلنا شيره هني..!!!
حطت نوره ايدها على خواصرها معصبه على تطنييزه...
نورة: ويااااااااا ويهك...انا امدح فيك وانته تطنز علي..مب منك من اللي يظهرلك...
ظحك عليها مستانس وتقرب..نورة كانت لابسه عباة وجاهزة للطلعه...مد ايده وسحب عباتها بعيد عنها عشان يشوف الفستان من داخل...نورة احترق ويهها..
نورة: والله انك طفس...
سعيد: صبري صبري انا ابا اشوف شو اللي داستنه عني...
نورة: سعووووووووووووووووووود....بيطلع عبدالله احين وبيشوفك..
سعيد: برايه يشوف ..ابا اشوف الفستان...عقي العباة الحين...

----------


## Taka

ظحكت نوره وراوته الفستان من داخل...عشان بس يطمن انها مب متكشفه...ويوم اطمن ابتسم...
سعيد: مايصير نعرس وياهم.؟؟
نورة: هههههههههه ياويلهم شاركناهم في الملجه وحتى العرس بعد.؟؟!!!..
سعيد: هي والله نوروه مستعيل ابا اعرس...
نورة: حتى انا ابا اعرس..بس مب احين..اصبر خلنا نتنفس شوي..ماشاء الله اعراس ورا بعض..!!!
فتح عبدالله الباب وطلع وهو الثاني متكشخ...ولابس سفرة وعقال.. شاف وقفتهم المريبه وقال فخاطره هذيلا مايتوبووون...؟؟؟ 
عبدالله: اشووووووووف..؟!!!
قال حق نوره بحمااس يبا يشوف كشختها..طايحيبها هي حتى انه لا عليا ولا حصه موجودات...
سعيد: هههههههه انته بعد.؟!!!..لا اسمحلي حرمتي لا اطالعها...
نورة: عدال..توك تقول عني الحديقه مب هني ..!!.. المهم خلصوونا انتوا نبا نسير ابا اسير عند اختي اشوف شو حالها ..!!
عبدالله: يالله نحن بنترياكم تحت... استعيليهن.. يالله سعيد روحنا...
سعيد: يالله...
روحوا الشباب ونزلوا تحت عند سياييرهم ووقفوا عدال فيصل اللي كان يتريا من اول... وشافوا خالد وهو طالع بسيارته شال معاه حرمته وعياله وحمده وعيالها بعد... 

اول ماوصلوا الفندق..دخلت نورة وعنود وفطيم على حصه..كانت بعدها مالبست الفستان..ويحطون لها اللمسات الاخيره على مكياجها الرهيب..والمتقن... وشعرها كان طايح على ظهرها كانه شيله من سواده...وشكله وايد كان طالع عجيب..
بس هي كانت مرتبكه وايد وتناهي كانها راكظه ميل...وشكلها شوي وبتصيح...
اول ماشافتهن ارتاحت شوي..
حصه: خااايفه..!!!
عنود: من شو تخافين من خوويه..؟؟؟
حصه: مادري ..من كل شي...ماريد اعرس..
نورة: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه كرري هالجمله عشان اعطيج بكس على خشمج..شو ماريد اعرس.!!!
سكتت حصه وبرطمت وهي مجبوره تسكت وتثبت عشان الميك اب...مسكينه هالمزينه تعبت معاها وايد...من كثر ماعيونها ادمع..وتخرب الجحال.. بعد ماخلصت الميك اب..امبونها حصه بتدخل الحمام تلبس فستانها.. بس قالولها لا ادخلين الفستان داخل الحمام عن يتلعوز...بالتالي راغتهن كلهن برا الحجره..بما في ذلك المزينه ..تمن واقفات عدال الباب وهن يظحكن.. لكنها عقب فتحت الباب وطلبت عنوود عشان تساعدها لانها مارامت له بروحها...دخلت عنود وساعدتها على لبس الفستان...ودخلوا الباقي..رتبت المزينه شعر حصه وهي كل شوي تذكر الله عشان مايقولون بتحسده..بس فعلا كانت معجبه جدا بشعر حصه...بيجنن على قولتها...وثبتوا الطرحه الطويله على راسها... كانت رهيبه كلها...فاتنه ...بجمالها الملفت للنظر والميك اب الناعم والغير مبالغ فيه....راحت المزينه بعد ماخلصت شغلها وخذت اجرها...ويتهن ام خالد تسمي وتبارك وتذكر الله على جمال بنتها...حتى ان عينها دمعت... ويابت لها الذهب ولبسووها...وقعدت ام خالد تقرا على بنتها وعلى شعرها عن الحسد مثل ما موصي خليفه..وماواحوا الا ويت المصوره...واستلمتها هي الثانيه بتصوير لا له اول ولاتالي... .استغلن البنات الفرصه وتصورن معاها قبل ماتطلع لانه بعد ماتطلع مابيصير لها فرصه لانه التصوير كله بيكون مع خليفه ساعتها...وعقبها خلنها ونزلن تحت عند المعازيم... بعد مايت مييره وقعدت معاها لانهاهذي الثانيه ماقدرت تمشي وايد تحت وتعبت..وقررت تروح عند حصه وترتاح وتقعد معاها بالمره..

عرس الرياييل كان ربشه صدق....خليفه اخيرا اطمن بانه حصه خلاص صارت له ...من الحين مافيه تراجع...كان يعيش اللحظه..ومايفكر عقب شو بيسوي...مب مثل عبدالله اللي كان متروع في عرسه ومتوتر..هو كان يظحك ويسولف ويستقبل التهاني بصدر رحب وفرحان...حتى انه رزف وايد وعبر عن فرحته..لكنه ماقر بعد هو عبدالله ..يعابلون ويشرفون على كل شي...
سعيد وحمدان مسوين تييم...يرزفون رباعه ويقعدون رباعه ويحوطون بعد رباعه...حمدان كانت طالعه عليه السفره والعقال كشخه اكثر من السفره..لكن هو يعيبه بالسفره اكثر لانه يبين شيطان...على طبيعته يعني..لكن السفره والعقال خلته يستوي رزين غصب طيب...واللي يشوفه يقول هو وسعيد من سن واحد...حتى بالرزفه واليواله قاموا يجاكرون..لكن من الاول حمدان محد يغلبه بحركاته المبتكره...ياكل الجو اكل...
عبدالله كان ملاحظ الفرحه مرسوومه بوضوح على ويه خليفه...وكان مستانس له من الخاااطر...لازم انه بيفرح هالكثر دام هذا اليوم اللي يحلم به من متى...حتى ابوه وعمه واخوانه..الكل مستانس لهالارتباط...كانه كان حلمهم كلهم وتحقق..بانه خليفه ياخذ حصه....باقي نورة و هالمخروش حمدان...ومايظن انه بيعرس قريب...!!

----------


## Taka

وقت الزفه رفضت حصه انها تنزل...
حصه: مالي خص ...مالي خص انتوا واعديني اماااايه..!!
ام خالد: يابنتي اخووج مايرد على تيلفووونه تلقينه عنده تمرين الحين...بعد العرس بترمسينه..
حصه: لا....مابا...ما انزل الا وانا مكلمه ناصر اليوم...
ام خالد: لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله....
ردت ام خالد تتصل للمره الالف لناصر..اللي كانوا يعرفون كلهم انه هذا وقت علاجه وتمرينه الحين...ومابيرد عليهم..
ارتبشت الام مب عارفه شو تسوي..قامت واتصلت بعبدالله..
عبدالله: مرحباا امايه..
ام خالد: هلاا ابوويه..هااا شو علوومكم..؟؟
عبدالله: والله علوومنا زيينه..وانتوا؟؟
ام خالد: يابوويه اختك مب طايعه تنزل الا يوم ترمس ناصر اول...وناصر مايرد علينا...
عبدالله: وابووويه عليها انا....ناصر يمكن مشغوول الحين بترمسه في الليل... ماعليج منها...
سمعه خليفه اللي كان واقف عداله وعصب على عبدالله..ومط التيلفون منه...
خليفه: آآلوو.مرحبا عموووه..
ام خالد: هلاا ابووويه...شحاالك؟
خليفه: بخير يطولي بعمرج انتي شحالج؟
ام خالد: بخير ابوووويه...
خليفه: شو بلاها حصه..؟؟؟
ام خالد: حصه ياولدي تبا ترمس خووها قبل ماتنزل...وناصر مايرد علينا..
خليفه: خليهاعمووه..انا واعدنها ترمسه قبل ماتنزف...لا تغصبوونها...بتم مظيجه عقب..
ام خالد: يابوويه بس مايصير الوقت تاخر الحين...
خليفه: انتي خليها شوي نص ساعه ..انا بحاول اتصل بناصر لين مايرد عليه..وبقوله يتصلبج على تيلفونج...
ام خالد: على خير يابويه بس لاتبطون..
خليفه: ان شاء الله مابنبطي...فمان الله..
سكر خليفه عن حرمه عمه واطالع فويه عبدالله...
خليفه: ماعليج منها هااا.؟؟؟ .. شكثر تبانا نرص عالبنت يعني..؟؟؟
عبدالله: وابوي عليك انته بعد ثرك اممممره بتبزيييها...
خليفه: برااايها ابزييها حرمتي..... وبعدين انا واعدنها بهالشي...وهذي مب بدايه حلوه لحياتنا جاني من اولها بقوم اخلف بوعووودي لها....
سكت عنه عبدالله وهو يبتسم...برايه اليوم يومه خله يبزي على كيفه.... وخليفه مسك تيلفونه وقام يتصل بناصر ...المره الثالثه رد عليه ناصر وكان فعلا توه طالع من التمرين...وسلم عليه وبارك له وسولف معاه شوي وعقبها قاله يتصل بتيلفوون امه عشان ترمسه حصه قبل ماتنزف...

اتصل ناصر وهو يظحك على حصه..على تيلفون امه...ورمسها شوي وعقب عطته حصه يرمسها..
ناصر: هلااااااااااااا العروووس...!!
حصه فيها الصيحه وخانقتنها العبره....
حصه: هلا والله فديت هالصوووت ياربي...
ناصر: مبرووووك مبروووك ياحصه..الله يوفقج ياربي ..
حصه: الله يبارك فيك ياناصر..والله ليتك هني...
ناصر: حتى انا ليتني عندكم..لكن لا تنسين اني اترياكم هني باجر المسا...
حصه: ان شاااااء الله عاد مادري الترتيب كيف عند خليفه..انته شحالك؟؟
ناصر: بخير وعافيه والله وتوني ياي من التمرين...
حصه: والله متولهه عليك وايد...
ناصر: هههههه تشتاقلج العافيه حتى انا مشتاقلج انتي وكلكم..بلاج مب طايعه تنزلين؟..
حصه: واعديني اني ارمسك قبل ما انزف واحين يقولولي لا انزفي قبل عقب رمسي اخووج...
ناصر: هههههههه سوري والله اشوفكم منقعين تيلفوني..كنت في التمرين...المهم انتي لا اتاخرين على عرسج.. وهالله هالله بعمرج عاااااااااد... وقولي لخليفه اييب وياه فلم رزفه الرياييل ..صورتوا.؟؟
حصه: والله مادريبهم ياناصر...بقووله اذا فيه اييبه وياه..خلاص عيل انا بخليك ترتاح اكيد تعبان..
ناصر: مبرووووك مره ثانيه ياحصه...سلمي عليهم كلهم..
حصه: الله يبارك فيك ياخويه...يوصل ان شاء الله..انته دير بالك على نفسك...
ناصر: ان شاء الله....فمان الله..
حصه: مع السلامه...
.. سكرت حصه وهددت عيونها بانها تنزل دموووع.....
عنود: دخيلك لاتسويينها...مافيني اصلح لج الميك اب اقوم اعفسه على ويهج...
ظحكت حصه وهي تتخيل شكلها...
حصه: مابصيح ان شاء الله...
ام خالد: هااااااا..خلاص احين بتنزلين..؟؟
حصه: ......... هي...الله يستر بس لا اطيح عليكم...


بندوا الليتات في القاعه...وسلطوا الاضواء اكثرها على حصه اللي انزفت بروحها ولطيفه بنت ناصر وشما بنت خالد وسلامه الصغيره بنت عليا...يمشن جدامها وينثرن الوروود... كانت زفه حلللللللوه...وكانت حصه ميته من الخوف والارتباك...لكن ويهها هادي وناعم...وحلو..مابين عليها الارتباك وايد...وصلت للكوشه ووقفت هناك بينما نورة وعنود يعدلن لها فستانها وطرحتها عشان ماتخترب وقت ماتقعد ...

كان العرس ربشه...بنات العايله الصغار يرقصن بشكل وايد حلو ومظحك...والرقاصات اللي ملبسات عربي رابشات العالم... وحصه بعد ما استرخت تمت تتفرج وتظحك.. خصوصا ان سهيل ولد ناصر اللي عمره 8 سنوات الحين..وولد سلطان اللي فنفس سنه..ماسكين كل واحد عصا ومسوين عمارهم يرزفون..يرزفون شوي ويتوزووون البنات والرقاصات بالعصي اكثر...يعني الربشه والخبصه من الخاطر...

فجاه اختفت ظحكه حصه..وقت ماشافت ام المرحوم سيف حاظره العرس...كانت يايه تسلم عليها لانها ماتقدر تتاخر وايد على عيالها في البيت...قامت حصه من مكانها ووقفت احتراما لها...
يت ام سيف وحظنتها وباستها...
ام سيف: مبرووك يابنتي..مبروووك...
غمضت حصه عيونها تخاف انها تصيح..مب قادره تمسك نفسها...ومشاعرها المتضاربه...
حصه: الله يبارك فيج ياعموووه.... اسمحييلي..
اطالعتها ام سيف وعيونها كلها دموع...
ام سيف: انتي اللي سمحيلي يابنتي...
حصه: الي صار نصيب ياعموووه ..... مب ذنب حد...مشكووره وااايد على حظوورج...وايد فرحتيني..
ام سيف: ماكنت بطوف عرسج يابنتي...لانه عرس واحد من عيالي بعد..والا نسيتي ان خليفه بغلاة ولدي.؟؟..الله يسعدج يابنتي ويوفقج..وسمحيلي تراني ماروم اتم عالعشا...لكن عمتج ام سلطان ماقصرت ترست السياره هههههه...
ابتسم حصه بنعومه لقلب هالحرمه الكبير...
حصه: مسمووحه ياعموووه...
ام سيف: مبرووك مره ثانيه يابنتي.. فمان الله...
حصه: الله يبارك فيج...الله يحفظج ويبقيج ...مع السلامه...
باستها ام سيف مره ثانيه وراحت...تمت حصه دقيقه او دقيقتين تفكر فيها..وتفكر بسيف...وحزن فظيع اعتصر قلبها....لين مايتها نورة ونبهتها انها صارلها فتره واقفه..وقعدتها مره ثانيه وحاولت تنسيها اللي صار...

وكملوا الاحتفال والعرس على احلى مايكون...

----------


## Taka

الجزء السابع والستين


في بيت حمد وبعد ماخلصت نوره سبوح..كانت تحس بتعب فظيع...وفراغ... طلعت من الحمام ودخلت فطوم بعدها عشان تتسبح.. حاولت نوره ترقد ..بس ماقدرت..تحس بشي غلط في البيت...من الحين تولهت على اختها..طلعت من غرفتها وهي لابسه شيله بيظا..ودخلت حجرة حصه المظلمه...خلت الباب ملايم وفتحت الليت..الحجره ملعوزه...لكن باجر الخدامه بتنظفها..والشنط واغراض حصه مصطفه تنتظر حد يشلها ويوديها بيت حصه اليديد...بيت العم محمد...!!..معقوله حصه خلاص بتطلع من بيتنا.؟؟..بتم برووحي.؟؟...صح عنود موجوده بس عنود انسانه متزوجه ...يوووه حتى انا تراني متزوجه ومابطول...انسدحت على شبرية اختها تتمنى لو كانت موجووده معاهم الحين..وابتسمت...ياترى شو تسوي حصه الحين مع خليفه.؟؟ يووه وانا شخصني صدق ملقوفه..!!!... 

دخلت حصه مع خليفه برج العرب اللي كان كله هيبه.. اول مره تطلع مكان بدون اهلها..بالتالي لصقت في خليفه وتمسكت بايده...وهو ماهدها بالعكس استانس بحركتها..هذا يعني انها تحس بالحمايه معاه...وهذا شعور يسعد اي رجل غيور...
دخلوا الجناح اللي كان جناااااااااااااان...بس ماهمهم الشكل..الا ليله بيقضوونها هني وبيروحون بعدها.. بس الفخامه واضحه بكل مكان...
حصه: وااااااااااااو...روعه والله...
خليفه: هي...تعلمي الديكور..تراني خليت قسمنا اجلح واملح عشانج..
حصه: هههههههههههه لووووتي والله انك لووتي..عنود تقولي معدلنه مب مخلي شي ماحطيته..
خليفه: هههههههههه..بس ادريبج بتغيرينه ذاك كله..
حصه: لا مابغيره دامك متعبل...
ابتسمت له..ومشت جدامه وهي ادور بغرفة الجلوس.. كان راسها يعورها..لكنها مرتبكه وتبا تتاخر قد ماتقدر عشان ماتسير غرفة النوم اللي مبين انها في الطابق الفوقي ... وخليفه ملاحظ هالشي.. لكن هو اخر شي يباه انها تتوتر او تخاف منه...تحرك وقال..
خليفه: اشووف الحواطه وايد عايبتنج...انا بسبقج عيل وبسير اتسبح...
خطف من جدامها ومسك خشمها اونه يلاعب ومناك هو مايعرف يلاعب بنات.. ظحكت حصه وهي تراقب خليفه يركب الدري..مسكين..يبذل جهده عشان يريحها...!!
وبما انه راح فوق يتسبح..ارتاحت شوي وقامت فعلا ادقق بالديكورات..لانه هي هوايتها هالشي.. وعندها موهبة بالتزييين وتحب تاخذ افكار..مرت خمس دقايق وهي تستكشف المكان..وبعدها تحمست تركب فوق وتشوف اكثر..
ركبت فوق ودخلت غرفة النوم..اللي ماتقل روعة عن غرفة الجلوس والحمام (الله يعزكم)... حصلت شنطه خليفه مبطله عالكرسي.. وشكله فاصخ كندورته هني..والسفره مفروره...يييييييييه ...اثره انسان مب مرتب..!!!!... معلومه يديده...فصخت حصه عباتها وشيلتها وعلقتهم... ورتبت شعرها المنعفل شوي.. وسارت مسكت سفره خليفه وعدلتها وحطتها داخل العقال..وعلقته.. ونفس الشي بالكندوره..وسكرت شنطته بس خلتها مكانها عالكرسي..بيحتاجهاعقب.. خذت شنطتها الصغيره اللي فيها اغراضها الشخصيه وراحت للمنظرة..فتحت شعرها اللي قام يعورها من الربط..وفتحت التسريحه البسيطه اللي مسوينها فوق راسها.. وقامت تسحي شعرها الطويل وتفججه..كان لازم تغسله بسبب الاسبراي...
وقت مادخل خليفه الغرفه بوزار وفانيله وماسك الفوطه ينشف بها شعره..كان شعر حصه نصه على جتفها اليسار تسحيه.. اول ماشافته فزت...مب متعوده تطلع جدام خليفه بلا شيله ولا عباه ولا شي..صح في العرس كانت جذي بس كانت عراسها طرحه تغطي شوي...بس الحين ..!!...حست الوضع مختلف...
ابتسم خليفه يوم حس بارتباكها... رفع ايده كانه يبا يهديها...
خليفه: easy easy…..!! .... مابكلج.. ههههههه...
نزلت حصه عيونها منحرجه..وكملت سحاي شعرها...
خليفه: ممكن.؟؟
حصه: شوو.؟؟؟
خليفه: اسحيييه..!!...دخيلج من زمان فخاطري ..
حصه: ههههههههههه اخافك تقطعه..!!
خليفه: لالا شوي شوي بسحيه...
يا وفر الفوطه عالكرسي.. مسك المشط عنها ووقف وراها.. يسحيه بكل نعوومه لين ماحست حصه انها بترقد صدق..وهو كان مستمتع بملمس شعرها الناعم والسايح اللي يتخلل صبوعه بكل سحر.. مستمتع بطووله وحلاته... يفكر يرفعه ويخش ويهه فيه...قفط من خيالاته... مايتخيل ردة فعل حصه على هالشي..بس ليش لا... منو له الحق اكثر مني ؟؟..حركه بسيطه احرمها على نفسي !!.لين متى هالتردد..
..لكن بعد ما مرن خمس دقايق تقريبا...حست حصه بتوتر خليفه...وبانفاسه اللي بدت تتسارع... وضربات المشط الخفيفه صارت ثقيله...انتقلت العدوى لها...توترت وماعرفت شو تسوي...بطرف عينها شافت خليفه يفر المشط عالكرسي..وحست انها يمسك شعرها ويجمعه في قبضه ايده...كانه قاعد يلعب به.!!.. 
طول الوقت كانت حصه منزله عيونها... من الاحراج...والتوتر...تشجعت تبا تشوفه شو قاعد يسوي...رفعت عينها للمنظره...وابتسمت بحنان...شافت خليفه رافع شعرها ومغطي به ويهه...ياربي شو هالانسان..!!..صدق غريب..رقيق لابعد حد..وحساس اكثر...لكنه مايبين عليه الا عن الناس القراب عليه...التفتت حصه وواجهته وهي ما انتبه لها ..ومازال ماسك شعرها بذيج الطريقه.. 
حصه: خليفه..!!
قالتها بصوت واطي جدا... تنهد خليفه ونزل شعرها عن ويهه..وهو مبتسم...
حصه: بسه شعري من السحاي.؟؟؟؟!!!
ظحك خليفه ورد شعرها ورا ظهرها... وبصبعه السبابه حركه على فجها..ولحيتها..وشفايفها.. وحصه تحس نفسها بتموت...من شوو بتموت الله اعلم....المهم انها بتموت.....قالها خليفه بشكل خطير..وبصوت واطي
خليفه: تعرفين يابنت عمي...انج استويتي...نقطة ضعفي..!!!..

----------


## Taka

لالالالالالالا صدق بمووت ..بموت... ناقص يقولي احبج بعد..!!!..لا ماقدر ماقدر..ماعرف اتصرف.. 
تمت حصه اطالعه بعيون بريئه وحلللوه... مب قادره تبعد عيونها عين عيون خليفه ونظرته اللي تحرق أي حد فعروقه دم احمر..!!.. دقيقه ..دقيقتين..ماردت عليه...خليفه عقد حياته وقال بطريقه حاول انها يكون مازحه..
خليفه: اذا تميتي اطالعيني جي...وماسرتي تتسبحين ...تراج بتمين لين باجر بلا سبوح...!!

بربشت حصه بعيونها عشان تفهم..وتكسر الجو المسحور هذا...ابتسم خليفه..وابتسمت هي بعد باحراج وطارت صوب الحمام..اللي له غرفه منفصله...ابتسم خليفه ...زين سوت...لين ما اهدي نفسي شوي...حشى شو بلاني..؟!!!!...امره ذبت..هممممممم... هذي حصه حطت لي شي فعصيري اكيد...!! رفع نظره للمنظرة...بنظرة تانيب لنفسه...
خليفه: لا تتسرع...لا تستعجل الامور ياخلووف..اهدا..
سمع صوت انفتاح الباب والتفت حصل حصه طالعه وهي قافطه موت ويايه صوب الحجره...تساءل خليفه..غيرت رايها والا شو.؟؟... وبدون مايسال..جاوبت بصوت منحرج..
حصه: نسيت..نسيت ثيابي... ماشليت ثيابي...
قال خليفه بتسرع ومن دون قصد ابدا...
خليفه: لازم..؟؟؟ ..
بطلت حصه عيونها وحلجها منصدمه. شو يقول هذا.!!!!!!!!!!!... وخليفه غمض عيونه منصدم هو الثاني وغطا ويهه بايديه الثنتين وغرق في نوبه ظحك فظيييعه...كله بسبب هالتوتر...التوتر هو السبب...
ظحكت حصه بعد وتساهلت معاه..اكيد مب قاصد...مسكين بروحه متوتر...وتمت تظحك يوم وصلت عداله كفخته عجتفه وهي تظحك عقابا له علىهالقفطات اللي يعقها عليها.. وسارت صوب شنطتها وفتحتها وقامت اطلع ملابسها واغراضها الشخصية الظروريه.. وهي تحاول تجاهل ظحكات خليفه المتواصله والحلوه..وانهياره عالكرسي وهو يظحك على عمره.. ويوم خلصت تحنحن وقالها..
خليفه: عندج لزقة براقع..؟؟؟
التفتت حصه متعجبه...
حصه: شوو..؟؟ لا ماعندي..حق شو.؟؟
خليفه: عشان تلزقين حلجي ومارمس ..اشوفني قمت اخور... ههههههههههههههه....
ابتسمت حصه..
حصه: من متى ناش.؟؟
خليفه: من الفجر...
حصه: هذا هو السبب عيل... من زود التعب ..لازم ترقد...
خليفه: ههههههههه مافهم التلميحات اللي تحاولين تعطيني اياها..سييري تسبحي..يالله..
ماتت حصه من الظحك... صدق ان خليفه مب صاحي اليوم...قلنا يوم عرسك مايصير تسوي هذا كله عاد...!!
خذت ملابسها وسارت الحمام..
وكل ماتذكر خليفه ورمسته تظحك عليه...


سعيد وعبدالله ردوا متاخرين..امبونهم سهرانين مع حمدان في الميلس..روح حمدان بيتهم ودخلوا هم البيت..ويوم وصلوا فوق عند تقاطع الممرات..
عبدالله: تصبح على خير..
وروح قسمه... وسعيد كمل طريقه لحجرته...وقبل مايدخل التفت على حجرة حصه المفتوحه والمولع ليتها..استغرب..وبدون قصد شاف نوره راقده بشيلتها عالشبريه...
سعيد: فدييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت عمري انا....
مشى صوب الحجره اللي ملايم بابها وفتحه..واطمن انه نوره بروحها في الحجره...كسرت خاطره...اكيد متولهه على اختها من احين...عشان جي رقدت فحجرتها....انتبه عالحر..رقدت وهي مب مشغله المكيف...سار سعيد وشغل المكيف...ورد لنوره..وقف على راسها يتاملهاشوي...يتامل شكلها الطفولي ورقدتها اللي تظحك... حتى لحاف ماتلحفت...الظاهر انها ماكانت تقصد انها ترقد...مد ايده وسحب الفراش شوي شوي ولحفها.. فكر يعق الشيله عنها..بتظايقها في الرقاد.!!..عقب غير رايه لانه خافها انها تنش..فخلاها مثل ماهي...وماقاوم رغبته ..وخّا عليها وباسها على يبهتها...
سعيد: فديت روحج ياعمري...
ابتعد عنها لكن عينه تمت عليها...وسكر الليت..والباب...وطلع وراح غرفته وهو يفكر الا فيها..وبموعد عرسه..ناوي يخبل بهالبنت مثل ماهي مخبلتبه..!


الساعه 9 وربع نشت حصه من النوم... اول شي شافته هو...عمرها...بسم الله..شو هالمنظرة البايخه اللي معلقينها فوق روسنا عالسقف..!!!!..تمغطت والتفتت على يمينها.. خليفه واعي..ايده فوق راسه ويلعب بشعره ..وسرحان...ابا افهم هذا متى يرقد ومتى ينش..؟؟؟؟؟..
رسمت على شفايفها ابتسامه عذبه..
حصه: صباح الخير..
ردة فعله خلتها تستغرب...غمض عينه وابتسم بفرح.. والتفت لها وهو بعده يبتسم..
خليفه: صباح النور..وصباحية مباركه يالعروس..!
حصه: الله يبارك فيك..ولك انته بعد....ههههه ليش تظحك خليفه..؟!
خليفه: اظحك لاني من نشيت وانا مب متجرأ التفت صوبج..مب عارف صدق اللي صار امس كله والا احلم..!!!.. اخاف التفت ماحصلج..
ظحكت حصه وخشت ويهها في المخده...
خليفه: ههههههههههه بلاج حصيص..!!
حصه: ماقدر انا جي...
اعتدلت حصه ورقدت عظهرها...ظحك خليفه وتقرب منها وانسدح عدالها..كلهم عظهورهم.. يطالعون المنظرة اللي فوق روسهم ببلاهه...
حصه: بتخبرك...شو هالمنظرة البايخه اللي حاطينها لنا... 
خليفه: عشان نطالع عمارنا ونحن ناشين من الرقاد...
حصه: انزين نحن حلوين..بالله واحد شييين مسكين ابتلى ورقد هني..واطالع عمره وهو ناش...فلم رعب.. بيتم طول اليوم متنكد مسكين..
خليفه: ههههههههههههههههههههه...يرقد عبطنه عيل احسن له..
ظحكت حصه وسكتت...ويوم طال الصمت التفت لها خليفه ..يطالعها بفضول..
خليفه: حصه..!!
حصه: همممممممم..؟!..
خليفه: تذكرين يوم...يوم زعلت انا...وانتي..ذاك اليوم... 
سكت ولا كمل كلامه يوم شافها ابتسمت وهي مغمضه عينها....
خليفه: شو.؟!!..
حصه: تبا تعرف الشي اللي ماقلته لك..؟!
خليفه: بالضبط...انتي قلتي عقب مانعرس...بتقولين..
حصه: ذكرني عن شو كنا نتكلم..!!
خليفه: كنت اقولج اذا متاكده عشان ارتباطج بي... قلتي شي مثل انج من زماان متاكده..شي جي..
حصه: قلت لك من فتحت عيوني وانا متاكده.....كلامي مفهوم...
خليفه: اشرحي اكثر..
حصه: خلووف..!!..(والتفتت له.).. ليش تستهبل.؟؟

----------


## Taka

خليفه: ههههههههه كيفي...يالله قولي..قولي عاد ابا اتاكد من اللي فهمته..
حصه: كان قصدي..اني من فهمت شو هو الزواج والارتباط..كنت موافقه على ارتباطي فيك...يعني من سنين وسنين...
خليفه: بس انا ماكنت خاطبنج...ولا محيرنج..
حصه: ادري...بس كنت اشوف انه نصيبي في الحياة انك تخطبني..وانا بوافق عليك...كنت اشوف هالشي صاير لامحالة يعني.... برمجت رغباتي وذوقي كلها على انسان بشخصيتك واطباعك..من غير قصد..
ابتسم خليفه بفرح..
خليفه: يعني كنتي تحبيني..؟؟؟
حصه: ههههههههههههههه لا....صراحه..خليفه لا تزعل...بس انا ماكنت اعرف مشاعري اذا هي حب..او اني بس..تعودت على فكره انك بتكون انته ولا حد غيرك ريلي... عشان جي حصلت صعوبه في اني.....آآ...في اني اتاقلم على أي شي ثاني..
لعنت حصه لسانها اللي يزل ويخونها دايما...اما خليفه ففهم عليها..اصلا هو فاهم عليها من اول...لانه عنود خبرته بانه خطوبه حصه وملجتها كل شي يا بصعوووبه اقتناع من طرف حصه...هذا هو السبب يعني.؟؟ ماكانت متقبله فكره انه ريال ثاني يكون زوجها غير خليفه..!!!.. وهذا شو يعني...؟.. ماكانت متوقعه غيري...انا الوحيد...الوحيييد...
ماقدر يتحمل..وبابتسامه ماكره تقرب يعطيها بوسه الصبح...

بعد ساعه كانوا جاهزين للطلعه ..رتبوا اغراضهم مره ثانيه في الشنط وراحوا مطار دبي...طيارتهم الساعه 12.. ولازم يسيرون من وقت..بيتلاقون مع خالد بعد هناك...بييبه سلطان..لانه عبدالله عليه دوام...
دخلوا المطار وحصه متشبصه بايد خليفه اللي قاعد يدز جدامه عربانه الاغراض.. وقالها تقعد عالكراسي لين مايسير يخلص اوراقهم.. بس هي لا..مستحيل..اروح معاك... لين ماوصل خالد مع سلطان... سار سلطان مع خليفه يخلصون الاوراق بينما خالد قعد مع حصه... خليفه عطا سويجه لسلطان عشان يعطيه حمدان ويوصيه يخطف على سيارته عقب ويوديها البيت...بلا شموخ..ويحافظ عليها عدل...تراها يديده..

ركبوا الطياره وكان خليفه بالوسط.. عدال الدريشه كانت حصه.. وخالد من الصوب الثاني بجهة الممر..حصه كانت اول مره تركب طياره..وزايغه موووت منها..ومن المصايب اللي تسمعها...وخليفه وخالد يظحكون عليها... 


في العين نشت نورة قبل صلاة الظهر بشوي.. استغربت مكانها..عقب تذكرت بانها رقدت هني في غرفة حصه عن غير قصد... لكن منو لحفني.؟؟ ومنو شغل المكيف وبند الليت..؟؟ اكيد فطوم..حليلها.. نشت نورة وتغسلت فحمام حصه وعقب راحت حجرتها ..وشافت فطيم راقده ذيج الرقده..تقولون يراده... ظحكت عليها ..
نورة: ايه فطووم...فطوووووووووووم..... قوومي ويا هالراس..بيأذن بعد شوي...
دخلت نورة الحمام تبدل ملابسها وتغسل ظروسها وتتوظى من الحين للصلاة..
بعد ماخلصت دخلت فطوم وهي ادعم اليدراان..دهمااانه... مسكت نورة تيلفونها كانت توها بدق لسعيد عشان ينش لكن سمعت من خلال الممر منال تزاعج عليه من برااا الباب عشان ينش...جنه الاامها مطرشتنها توعيه... لانه الظاهر عبدالله في الدوام ومب موجوود...
ردت نورة للباب الحمام وصارخت هي الثانيه على فطوم..
نورة: فطووووووووووم..انا بنزل.. يوم بتخلصين انتي وبتنزلين لا تنسين تنزلين خوج وياج..سويله درب لانه عبدالله محد...انزيييييييين.؟؟
فطوم: اووكي..

نزلت نورة تحت عند باقي الحريم.. فطوم باجر عليها دوام صيفي..وخذت مساقين...ولازم حد يخطفها عالسكن قبل مايرجعون الشارجه اليوم... قاطع يلستها التيلفون..ظحكت...توك ناش عنبو وادقدق تيلفونات..؟؟
نورة: هلاااااااا...
سعيد: هلا والله....شحالج نواااري.؟؟
نورة: بخير والله ..( نشت من الصاله وطلعت عشان تتكلم براحه)... شخبارك انته الغالي.؟؟
سعيد: ليش انتي ماوعيتيني.؟؟ يرضيج يزاعجون عليه ويوعوووني بدفاشه.؟؟؟
نورة: هههههههههههه والله اني كنت ماسكه التيلفون وبوعيك بس سمعت منال تزاعج قلت خلاص عيل تكفلت فيك...
سعيد: حرام عليج الصراحه....المهم..فاظيه انتي.؟؟
نورة: هي انا الفظاوه كلها عشانك بس...آمر..ادلل..
سعيد: فديت عمرج والله...اباج تكويلي كندورتي...
نورة: البشكاره ماتنفع...
سعيد: عنلاااااااااتج يالخامه جان بتخلين البشكاره تكوي كندورتي .!!!
نورة: هههههههههههه والله امزح...سيده انته تسب ماعندك وحده ثنتين...
سعيد: انصدم منج تراني.. المهم تعالي فوق شليها...

----------


## Taka

نورة: احين بييك...
سعيد: تمام..باي

ركبت نورة فوق ودقت باب سعيد..طلع لها الحمار بوزار وفانيله..!!..يبتسم بغياض...
نورة: مارمت تلبس بجامه نوم..!!!
سعيد:...........تعــــــــــــودي...!
نورة: هههههههه وين الكندوره.!!..
سعيد: اول قوليلي...ارتحتي برقدتج امس.؟؟؟
نظرة وطريقه كلامه خلاها تنصدم...سعيد هو اللي شغل المكيف ولحفها وبند الليت.!!!...يالفظيحه...ياوييلي كيف كنت راقده كيف.؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
نورة:....احــممم..!!
سعيد: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه...
نورة: شوشفت وشو سويت.؟؟؟ اعترف..
سعيد: سويت سوااالف وايده...وعلووم..وانتي راقده ماتدرين عن شي...
قربت نورة بتصيح من القهر..
نورة: شووووووو سوييييت سعيييد..؟؟
سعيد: ماااااااااااابقولج..المهم( وفر الكندوره فحظنها).. اندوج كويها يالله...جلدي..
نورة: خسك الله يالسبال....
سعيد: باااااااااااجوووتج جوووته لا تسبين...
نورة: روح تسبح رووح...روووووووووح....
ماجاوبها..لكنه رقع بالباب فويهها عمدا..بس عشان يقفطها...وفعلا نورة قفطت وماتت قهر.. شو تسويبه هذا..تذبحه والا شو..؟...احرق كندورته..؟؟؟ هي ..بحرقها..خله يموت قهر وفشله...
بينما سعيد بيموت من الظحك..يدري بها تثووور بسرعه...الله يعين عالحال يوم بيعرسون..دام هو بترول وهي جبريت...اذا تلاقوا شو يصير..؟؟؟...
رد فتح الباب وشافها على وشك انها تروح وشكلها تبا تذبح حد...ركظ وراها ومسكها....
سعيد: نورووه فديتج فدييتج اسوووولف والله اسووولف...
نورة: فجني ويا هالويه....قووووووم... بتشوف جان ماحرقت كندوورتك...
مسك كندورته ومطها..
سعيد: لالالا دخييلج مب ياييب غييرها .. ويا راسج اسوولف..
نورة: تسكر الباب فويهي جي..؟؟..
سعيد: تراني اسمع كلامج انتي قلتي روح تسبح...ههههههههههههههه... 
تمت نورة متاففه ومتظايقه .. ماتحب حد يقفطها..وسعيد يراقب وفيه ظحكه.... طلعت في هاللحظه فطوم متلبسه وخالصه...وقفت منصدمه من المنظر...
فطوم: شووووووووو تسوي انته بوزار وفانيله في الممر استح على ويهك حريم في هالطابع بيطلعن بيشوفنك جي..؟؟!!!..
سعيد: جب انتي...
نورة: كلهن نزلن تحت فطوم...
فطوم: شو بلاها نوره...؟
سعيد: فطوم كملي طريقج...
فطوم: اسفه جدا...
سعيد: بعطييج جوووته اطيرج لين امريكا.... ذلفي...
فطوم: اووكي بسير..تين وياي نوره.؟؟
نورة: هي بيي....قوم انته...
سحبت ايدها وشردت عنه ونزلت مع فطيم.وهو يطالعها ويظحك....
سعيد: بزيه..برايها مابراضيها...تنقع فدرام...
رجع حجرته وسكر الباب ودخل يتسبح...
اما نورة فسارت غرفة الغسيل اللي هي عدال المطبخ.بس من ورا... وكوت لسعيد كندورته ومعاها فطيم تسولف معاها وتخبرها نوره شو صار مع سعيد..وكيف السبال سكر الباب فويهها..
فطوم: ههههههههههههههههههههههههه مب هين خوويه...
نورة: تخيلي كيف احترق ويهي...شعور فظيع والله يوم تحسين نفسج منبوذه...رقع بالباب هب رقعه...
فطوم: ههههههههههههه والله انكم..... سمعي...اسمع سياره..
نورة: يمكن عبدالله...سيري شوفي منوو.... 
طلعت فطيم من غرفة الغسيل وووقفت مكانها..حمدان كان ياي صوب المطبخ وبعده ماشاف فطيم.. لابس نظاراته الشمسيه كالعاده ومتسفر بسفره حمرا...وقف عند المطبخ ورمس البشكاره..
حمدان:... آآقوولج..سيري فوووق..حجره مال ماما حصه...هاتي هذا شنطه مناااك مال حصه..مادري كم شنطه المهم هاتيهن وحطيهن في السياره...
الخدامه: بابا انا سوي غاداااااا الحين مايقدر سير فوق...
خنفس حمدان..
حمدان: بعطيج بكس على خشمج بس اخافه ينفعص زياده... سيري الغدا مابيحترق...
تراجعت فطيم لغرفه الغسيل وهي تظحك مستانسه...
فطوم: نوروه نوروه...هذا حمدان...
نورة: حللللللللللللفي...شافج..؟؟
فطوم: لا ماشافني يرمس البشكاره ... شكله يبا يشل شنط حصه...
نورة: اندوك من احين يطالبون فيها اختي ...مسكي مسكي الكوايه...
عطت الكوايه لفطيم وطلعت برااا... شافت حمدان شويه وبيعطي طراق للبشكاره اللي مب طايعه تتزحزح من المطبخ...
نورة: ولد عمي... (التفت لها حمدان معقد حياته).... شعندك ؟ 
حمدان: بووي قوليلها بشكارتكم تسير فوق تيب الشنط...
نورة: انزين انته بتصلي فمسيدنا..؟؟
رفع حمدان حواجبه مايعرف هالسؤال شو يخصه بالموضوع..!!
حمدان: هي..
نورة: وبتتغدى عندنا..؟
حمدان: اذا ماعندج مانع طويلة العمر...

----------


## Taka

نورة: انزين..خل البشكاره تخلص غداها ويوم بتفظى بتروح تيب الشنط وبتحطهن فسيارتك مب لازم تسويلنا فظيحه...
حمدان: همممممم....وانتي شو تسوين هناك..؟؟
نورة: اكوي كندورة سعيد...
حمدان: ول عليج..من احين قام يتشرط هههههههههههههاي... 
تقربت منه وقالت بصوت واطي..
نورة: اقولك حمدان....انا كنت اكوي وعرب يسولفون وياي...
وغمزت له...بطل حمدان حلجه ورفع حواجبه من فوق النظاره..
حمدان: حلللللللللللفي...؟؟..ابا...
نورة: هههههه شو تبا.؟؟
حمدان: ابا اسير اشووفها...سعيد وين.؟؟
نورة: سعيد فوق يتسبح...بس لا تفكر بالموضوع..
حمدان: سعيد مابينزل الا يوم توديله كندورته صح.؟
نورة: صح...
حمدان: خوزي عني...
تخطاها وسار صوب حجرة الغسيل...ودخل على فطيم ونورة وراه...
نورة: خسك الله ماتسوي قدر لحد...
فطوم اطالع حمدان مصدوومه..وحمدان محد يعرف تعابيره لانه مازال بالنظارات...بس ابتسامته شاقه الويه..بشكل وايد حلو ويخلي أي حد يشوفه يظحك معاه...
كان متوله عليها من الخاطر... من خلصت امتحانات في الجامعه ماطرشت له ولا مسج بسبب تواجدها في البيت...وداعهم اخر يوم من الامتحانات كان طويييل..لانهم خلاص تعودوا على بعض..يوميا لازم مسجات ماعدى نهايات الاسبوع...مايقدر يصبر اكثر...
انتبه لنفسه بانه لازم يخلي عمره كانه ماشاف او سمع من فطوم من يوم ماطلعت من البيت...لانه نورة موجوده..
حمدان: فطيييييييم...شحالج..؟؟
فطوم:....... هــ ... هـــلا حمدان....بخير...شحالك انته.؟؟
حمدان: بخييييييييييير وسهاله..شو الدراسه...شو الامتحانات..؟؟ شو النتاايج..؟؟؟؟
كان مصر على السؤال الاخير لانه يعرف جوابات الاسئله الاولى ...لكن النتايج مايعرف عنها شي...ويهمه يعرف نتايجها...
فطوم: هههه كل شي تمام الحمد لله...النتايج بعدني ماعرفتهن...يوم بداوم باجر بشيك في النت عالنتايج...
حمدان: رمتي تسجلين.؟؟ مبرووووووووك..ياحيج ولله...
نورة: شوو دراك انها حصلت صعوبه في التسجيل.؟؟؟؟
ارتبك حمدان...
حمدان: مااااااشي بس احيده صعب الواحد يسجل صيفي...
حمدان كان مستانس بانه فطيم بترد الجامعه بالتالي..بترد تراسله...يوم تعايزت عن تسجيل الصيفي حشرها عشان تسجل بس عشان ماتنقطع عنه وبعد عشان تخلص دراسه بسرعه...
فطوم: احم...لا الحمد لله سجلت وافتكيت..
حمدان: زين زين... اوووب..اسمعه ياذن الاذان الاول.... وانا ماتوظيت بعدني...يالله يالله باي...
طلع حمدان ساير صوب الميلس عشان يتوضى هناك...
فطوم: خسااااااااره..مافصخ نظاراته..!! 
وبرطمت..
نورة: ليش يعني يفصخ نظاراته...
فطوم: آآآآآخ اموووت على نظراته يوم يطالعني ههههههههههاي...
نورة: ههههه ويا راسج...يالله سويت فيكم خير خليتكم تتلاقون شوي...خوزي خليني اكوي هذي بسرعه سعيد بيلعن خيري يالس فوق بلا كندوره...بتفوته الصلاة..
تمت فطوم ذايبه ونورة تكوي بالسريع... يوم خلصت علقتها بمعلاق وشلتها معاها لداخل البيت.. ودخلت معاها فطوم... شافت المدخن محطوط على طاوله شلته معاها وسارت فوق... اما فطوم فدخلت الصاله...
دقت نورة الباب على سعيد...فتح لها الباب يطالعها بنظرات بارده...يوم شافها ..قال..
سعيد: لحظة شوي...
استغربت نورة...دخل سعيد داخل الحجره ورجع بعد شوي شل الكندوره من ايدها وعطاها ربيتين حطهن في ايدها...
سعيد: شوكريا....

----------


## Taka

ورقع بالباب للمره الثانيه فويهها...
تنفست نورة بقوو ..ماعليه ياسعيد ماعليه... سارت غرفتها وحطت في المدخن عوود..وردت مره ثانيه لغرفه سعيد...(عبدالله سابقا).. دقت الباب..ورد فتح هالمره كان لابس الكندوره...وقاعد يتعقم ويعدل الطربوشه..يوم شافها اطالعه بنظرات بارده والمدخن في ايدها ظحك... وشل المدخن عنها...
سعيد: لو مب متوظي ببوسج...
نورة: ولو انا مب محترمه بعطيك عويهك....
نزلت نورة تحت وطنشت ظحكاته العاليه...

في الطياره الساعه الساعه سبع بتوقيت الامارات..وصلوا حصه وخليفه وخالد لميونيخ.. خلال الرحله خالد وخليفه بدلوا ملابسهم ...اما حصه وحليلها تمت بالشيلة والعباة...
خليفه: حصه..عقي غشوتج مب لازم تتغشين...
حصه: ماتعودت...
خليفه: يابنت الناس عقيها تحجبي بس...مالها داعي..
حصه: اول مره اشوف ريل يشجع حرمته عالخراب...
خالد: ههههههههههههههههه... بوي هذي متربيه علىايد ابويه وامي لا تحاول فيها...
خليفه: والله ابا راحتها انا...هي الا حتى انها اول مره يوم بتتعود بتعق الغشوه ...
قرب راسه خالد من راس خليفه..وصاصره...بينما حصه متشبصه بايد خليفه من الطرف الثاني..
خالد: ماخبرتها عن العباة..؟؟
خليفه: لا لا تطري السالفه انته الحين اخافها تقول ردوني الامارات...
حصه: شوو اتصاصرووون شو تقولون.؟؟؟
خليفه: لالا سلامتج بس اقوله وين المرشد اللي مستاجر لنا سياره تودينا بون 2... 
حصه: حشى شو هالناس ليش جي كلهم ضخام وطوال ..!!...بسم الله شيف...
طلعوا من المطار وحصلوا براا المرشد وراحوا معاه..طلعوا من ميونيخ متجهين لبون 2..اللي تاخذ وقت ساعتين ونص لين توصلها بالسياره...
خليفه: احين نحن حد استاجر لنا شقه والا شو سالفتنا وين بنقعد.؟؟
خالد: هي انا مظبط لكم كل شي..قلت لمحمد اللي يالس مع ناصر الحين...ياجر لكم شقه في الحي العربي.. بترتاحون هناك فيه عرب...واكل حلال..وغيره..
خليفه: زييييين والله ماتقصر....ريحتني تراني تعبان حدي...
حس بنغزه فخاصرته من صبع حصه... اللي كانت قافطه من وجود المرشد في السياره ومب عارفه ترمس وتاخذ راحتها خصوصا ان المرشد لبناني...
خليفه: هلا حصيص...شوو..؟؟
حصه: شو هذي بعد تعبان.؟؟..بنشوف ناصر اول مالي خص...
خليفه: هههههههههه ان شاااااااااااء الله اصلا امبوني انا بشوفه وبسلم عليه وبنتعشى وياه عقب بنسير نرتاح..
حصه: هي توك...
وصلوا بون 2 وهم كله سوالف ويا خالد.. حصه اغلب الوقت قافطه وساكته من هالمرشد اللي وايد ماخذ راحته بحكم معرفته مع خالد الطويله من قبل..وخليفه ماقصر معاهم بالسوالف وطنش حصه...
وصلوا المستشفى ونزلوا وخلوا المرشد يترياهم تحت...لانهم بيرجعون يطلعون بعد شوي..دخلوا المستشفى وحصه كلها حمااااس...اخيرا بتشوف ناصر.. وصلوا غرفته وكان ناصر يالس فغرفته وعلى كرسي متحرك متلبس وكان يترياهم..ويطالع التلفزيون... 
حصه: نااااااااااااااااااااااااصر....
طارت حصه صوب اخوها ولوت عليه...ماصدقت تشوفه صاحي وبخير شوي عن اخر مره شافته فيها...فرحه ناصر كانت كبيييييره بشوفة اخته واخوه وولد عمه...حظن حصه..
ناصر: هلالالا والله حصه انا من متى اتريااااكم... الحمد لله عالسلامه...
حصه: فديييييييييييييييت هالشوف ياربي يعلني ماخلى...
باسته على راسه والدموع تارسه عيونها...
ناصر: ههههههههههههه لا تصيحين حصووووه...
خليفه: عطيينا فرصه نسلم انتي هااااااااي...!!...
تمت حصه لاويه على ناصر من راسه وهو يظحك عليها..
حصه: ماريد ماريد ماصدقت اشووووفه....فديييييييييييتك ياربي والله اني متولهه عليك...
ناصر: هههههههههههه حصه عيب..خليني اسلم على ريلج...واخوج..
ظحكت حصه وهي تمش دموعها وابتعدت شوي يا خليفه وسلم على ناصر ومن بعده خالد..
ومن بعد سوالف سريعه...
خالد: هااا احين شو بتطلع معانا والا نتعشى هني...
ناصر: لالا يابوك انا من الصبح متلبس واترياكم..ومحمد رخصته يسير يرتاح... باجر بيسافر...
خالد: يالله عيل غايته...السياره تحت...
دزوا ناصر بالكرسي ونزلوا وحصه داقه سوالف مع ناصر..
ناصر: انتي شحقه متغشيه...!!!!
خليفه: قلنااالها كلتنا...اون انته تساعدني عالخراب...
ناصر: ههههههههه عقيها عقيها انتي فبلد اجنبي مب في البلاد ينقدون عليج...
حصه: مب متعوده ياربي احس ويهي يحترق...
ناصر: ان تخرطفتي وطحتي مالنا خص عيل... على فكره محمد عطاني مفتاح شقتكم خليفه... 
خليفه: زيين ياحيه ماقصر والله...
خالد: احين وين تبونا نتعشى في المطعم والا نشتري ونسير الشقه.؟؟
حصه: نسير الشقه..نبا ناخذ راحتنا مافيني اتم متغشيه...
خليفه: والله برووحج انتي مصره عالغشوه... بس صدقج خلنا نسير الشقه نرتاح اكثر باليلسه...
ركبوا السياره وركبوا ناصر معاهم وحطوا كرسيه ورا..ودلاهم ناصر مكان الشقه... 
الشقه كانت بسيطه ومرتبه...ومريحه.. على طول فرت حصه شيلتها وعباتها على واحد من الكراسي وعقت جواتيها ودخلت تتوظى عشان تصلي العشا... كانت مستانسه من الخاطر على شوفة ناصر..اخيرا اطمن بالها...بتقعد هني اطول فتره ممكنه...المصيبه خليفه بيطيع والا لا.؟!!!...لانها ماتعرف هي على شو مخطط..ماخبرها شي...
--------------------------

----------


## Taka

الجزء الثامن والستين


في المانيا… مرن اربع ايام على وصول خليفه وحصه وخالد … كانوا خلالها يزورون ناصر وايد..يطلعوون معاه..لان ناصر كان يحب يطلع من المستشفى..لاعت جبده منها..وهو ماصدق يشوف حد من هله… كان مرتاح لنفسية حصه…يشوفها وايد مرتاحه..وخليفه وايد مرتاح هو الثاني… صار بينهم تفاهم..الظاهر ان هالزواج ناسبهم..لاان شخصياتهم تتناسب اصلا..وهو مامن على اخته عند خليفه…واضح للكل انه حاطنها بعيونه ويخاف عليها من نسمه الهوا.. لو هو يحاول يكتم مشاعره مايقدر..تطلع من عيونه غصب… وهوحس بعد ان خليفه وحصه مب من النوع اللي يحبون يطلعون مشاعرهم جدام الناس…يخلونها لنفسهم ومن بينهم…

حاليا هم على العبّاره في نهر الراين.. الجو كان يخبل…والمكان وايد حلو… حصه وعلى شان تستمتع بالمنظر تنازلت وعقت الغشوه بس تحجبت..لانها شافت ان الموجودين كلهم اجانب ..لو كان شي عرب مابتعقها.. مع ذلك كانت تحس شكلها غلط..!!.. 
يا خليفه ويلس عدالها…وابتسم..
خليفه: مستانسه.؟؟
حصه: هي بس احس شكلي غلط بلا غشوه…
خليفه: يابنت الحلاااااااال.. هونيها…الويه مب عوره.. 
حصه: ان شااء الله..
خليفه: يوم بننزل بنسير البحيره اللي يقول عنها ناصر..بخليج تعطين البط اكل..
حصه: هههههههههههههههههههه وناسه عيل…

بالنسبه لحصه..خليفه صار نقطة ضعفها هي بعد… عمرها ماتصورت انه حنون لهالدرجه…يراعيها ويهتم فيها… بدت تقتنع انها لا هي ولا هو بيندمون ابدا على هالزواج.. وهي كانت تبذل جهدها عشان تسعده.. بس اللي اكتشفته بعد مرور يومين على زواجهم..انها ماله داعي تبذل هالمجهود..لانها بمجرد انها تتصرف بطبيعتها وبحسب مشاعرها تجاه خليفه بيكون هو مستانس…لانها هي اصلا مرتاحه ومستانسه معاه..وفوق هذا تحبه..

عند بحيرة البط تندم خليفه انه ماشل كاميرا وياه…حصه كان شكلها يظحك والبط متيمع عدالها على حافة البحيرة عشان تعطيهن اكل… يوم شافتهن تقربن وايد فرت الاكل وشردت عندهم… هاللي قاصر بعد بط يلاحقنها…!!..

بعدها خالد وناصر رجعوا المستشفى عشان تمارين ناصر وعلاجه..وخليفه وحصه رجعوا الشقه…

خليفه: باقي ساعتين عن الغدا ..بدش اتسبح انا..وعقب بنطلع..
حصه: ماتباني اطبخ لك.؟؟
وقف خليفه فطريجه والتفت الها..
خليفه: تطبخين؟؟.. من وين لج مقادير؟؟
حصه: امس سرت الجمعية مع خالد يوم كنت راقد…
عقد حياته..
خليفه: سرتي الجمعيه ولا شاورتيني.؟؟؟
حصه: شاورتك قلت لي سيري…
خليفه: مااااااااذكر…
حصه: عيل كنت دهمان…!!
خليفه: هههههههههههه احين عرفتي عاده يوم تبغين شي وماتبين طلبج ينرفض شاوريني وانا راقد هاااااا.؟!
حصه: ههههههههههه صح…
خليفه: المهم شو بطبخين؟
حصه: همممممممممممم بسويلك عيش امريكي..مجبوس..شرايك.؟
خليفه: يم…من احين يعت…خلاص شوفي شغلج عيل انا بدش اتسبح…
حصه: اووكي…
دخلت حصه المطبخ بعد ماعقت عباتها وشيلتها… اما خليفه دخل يتسبح ..


فطوم بدت دوامها الصيفي.. كانت ماخذه مساقين..بالتالي كانت طول الصبح كلاسات…وبعد ماتخلص تروح السكن..او الكافتيريا..تتغدى..وبعدها تروح غرفتها وترقد لين المغرب.. بعد المغرب تقعد تدرس وبعد ماتخلص دراسه ومراجعه تشتغل المسجات بينها وبين الاخ حمدان… وعلى هالحال يوميا… وكان ينازعها منازع يوم انها دوم اطنش العشا…بس عايشه على غدا فقط…غير مستغرب انها ظعيفه جي.!!..

نورة وسعيد ودروا الايميلات…شي اكيد بما ان بينهم تيلفون الحين… ظراباتهم صارت اكثر… لكن مسرع مايتراضون…تعودوا على هالوضع.. 
سعيد: نوروه لا اطلعيني عن طووري..!!
نورة: مابطلعك عن طورك بس سعيد فعلا تو الناس…
سعيد: صارلنا سنه وانا خاطبنج شو تو النااااس..!!!... 
نورة: توه مخلص عرس حصه سعييييييييييد…!!...خلنا نتنفس شوي…
سعيد: احين عرسنا هو اللي بيخنقج يعني..!!...مشكوووره نوره هانم..خلاص مب لازم نعرس…
نورة: الله يهديك بس….ياعمري والله مب هذا القصد… بس انا ماجهزت شي ومستحيل اخلص تجهيز بهالمده القصيره…
سعيد: تاريخ..!!
نورة:………شو تاريخه..!!
سعيد: عطيني تاريخ محدد تخلصين فيه…
نورة: هممممممممممم….اربع شهور..
سعيد: شووووووووووووووووه..!!!..
نورة: انزين انزين…ثلاث شهور..بس…مابطلب اكثر…ثلاث شهور بس..
سعيد: اختج خلصت بشهرين عيل..

----------


## Taka

نورة: بس كله طلع على عيله….ماقدر اجهز فشهرين انا….
سعيد: خلاص…عندج ثلاث شهور.. اخر هالاسبوع بييبلج البيزات تجهزين عمرج… عاد تخلصين ماتخلصين كيفج انا بعرس بعرس..
نورة: ولا يهمك بس انته لا اتم متكدر عسب هالسالفه مب كل يوم بنرمس فيها…
سعيد: ماعليه يصير خير..
نورة: سعوووووووووووود!!!
سعيد: ….هااا…
نورة: امممممممممممممممممممممممممممواح…ههههههههه
سعيد: هههههههههههههههههه ويا ويهج..
نورة: يازينك يوم تظحك…
سعيد: انا دوم اظحك…
نورة: هي تظحك واطلع انيابك…
سعيد: هههههههههههههه…حرام عليج انتوا دوم تعصبوبي والا انا طيب..
نورة: ادري انك طيب بس عصبي وايد..
سعيد: تحملي… نوروه بخليج احين بسير اتغدى انزين…ديري بالج على نفسج…
نورة: ان شاء الله وانته بعد..فمان الله

سكرت نورة عن سعيد وهي تظحك عليه...مسرع ما يعصب وماسرع مايرضى...!! خلت تيلفونها عالمكتب ونزلت تحت..لانه ابوها مايحب يشوف التيلفون في ايدها..ينازعها.. 
دخلت الصاله وسلمت..كانت امها حاطه بنت خالد الصغيره (السمية).. في ذبانها وقاعده اجحلها.. وبو خالد يالس عدالها وحاشرنها...وميره وعيالها وعنود وحمده يظحكن عليه...
بو خالد: ياموووزه بتعورين عين البنت حرام عليج ...
ام خالد: شوفوا عاد شيبتكم بيحشرني...انا كلهم عيالي اجحلهم احين بيي اعور البنت...ماعليك من صياحها انته...
بو خالد: والله ولا تعرفين شي انتي الا خرطي...هاتيها هاتيها...قوموا حطولنا الغدا...
بو خالد ماسك البنت وام خالد بعد ماسكتنها تبا تكمل جحالها..
ام خالد: ياريااال خلني اجحل البنية....
بو خالد: ماتبا ماتبا...هاتيها اقووولج لا تمارطيني..!!
ميرة: وابوويي بنتي بتنقسم نصين....عمووه بعدين بتكملين جحالها خلي عمي يشلها ..خلاص من يعزر على شي تعرفينه انتي...
فجتها ام خالد وهي تظحك...وشلها بو خالد وحطها في ذبانه... 
نورة: شو بلاكم محتشرين..؟
ام خالد: ابوج مب مخلني اجحل البنية غادية عيونها غبر... امايه قبل لا تيلسين قولي للبشكاره تحط الغدا... 
نورة: ان شاء الله...
طلعت نورة من الصاله وسارت للمطبخ...
ام خالد: امي عنوود وينه عبدالله؟ تااخر اليوم مابيي عالغدا.؟؟
عنود: والله ياعموه يقول بييهم بروفيسور ..دكتور..بيعطيهم محاظره بعد نهاية الدوام...يقول بيرد العصر..بس بخليله غدا يوم بيرد بيتغدى...
ام خالد: هيي..زين... اشوفه اخوج حمدان قاطعنا هالاسبوع...مايانا...!!!
عنود: والله ياعموه حتى امي تتشكى منه..تقول مايقر في البيت....مستانس بالاجازه وكل يوم ساير بقعه ويا ربعه... حتى دوامه العصر ماداوم من بدت الاجازه...جنه الا ماخذ اجازه من ابويه...
بو خالد: بيتبطر اخوج هذا...قوليله يشتغل ويغدي ريال...!!
ميره: لاااااااا وحليله عاد الا حمدان مايتبطر... مسكين وايد يكرف...
بوخالد: عيل دامني انا اروحي بتغدى اليوم...بنتغدى كلنا رباعه..


في المانيا وبعد ماخلصت حصه الغدا..خلصت خليفه يجلب بالقنوات في الصاله ..وراحت تتسبح وتبدل ثيابها عن ريحه المطبخ... بعد ماخلصت لبست جلابية عربية خضرا..اول مره تلبس عربي من وصلت المانيا..وخلت شعرها مفتوح وتجحلت جحال خفيف جدا... وطلعت لخليفه...
اول ماشافها خليفه بطل حلجه... وصفر تصفيرة اعجاب وهي يطالعها من فوق لتحت وهي واقفه جدامه تدلع بوقفتها..
خليفه: صصصصصصصصصراااااااااااااااااااااااحه...ناقصنج برقع وذهب عربي...شو هذاا شو وووو تبين تيبيلي الجلطه تحيديني ماستحمل يوم اشوف الزين..!!
ظحكت حصه ومسكت ايد خليفه الممدوده لها ويلست عداله...
حصه: بسم الله عليك من الجلطه....بس شو رايك؟؟ تولهت عالامارات هااا..
خليفه: هي والله.... اخاف الا احسدج..
حصه: هههههههه لا مابتحسدني....
خليفه: العين حق...
حصه: براااااااااايك ياحلاة الحسد جانه من ريلي...هههههههه...
ابتسم خليفه ورفع ايدها البيضا وصبوعها الطوال الناعمه وباسها...وعقب نزلها..
خليفه: خلصتي غداج؟ تراني يوعان..
حصه: هي نعم خلص وريحته تفجج الراس...
خليفه: همممم يم..يالله غرفي عيل...
حصه: بس متردده مب عارفه اخلي حق قوم ناصر وخالد والا لا..
خليفه: مسويه كفايه.؟؟
حصه: هي... شحقه ما تتصلبهم وتسالهم...
مسك خليفه تيلفونه واتصل بخالد..ناصر كان مشغول بالتمارين والعلاج... وعاد خالد يموت على شي اسمه امريكي...وطلب منهم يخلون له...
خليفه: خليلهم يبوون...بس حصيص غير المره يوم بتسوين سوي اكثر عشان نطرش حق ييرانا ..
عقدت حصه حياتها..
حصه: أي ييران..؟؟ ماحيد عندنا ييران ..احيدها فاظيه الشقه...
خليفه: امس شفت عايله واصله...شفت ريال واحد الصراحه بس شال شنط وايد قلت اكيد حد غيره موجود بعد..
حصه: اهااااااا خلاص من عيووني... بقوم احط الغدا..

قامت حصه وحطت الغدا اللي كان يفر الراس من ريحته الطيبه...وكل خليفه جنه مب ماكل من اسبوع...توله على اكل البلاد والبهارات وغيره من السوالف اللي تشهي.. مع انه ماصارله اسبوع غايب عنها.. بس صراحه اسبوع مع حصه يساوي شهر في البلاد.. وهالاسبوع كان من احلى مايكون..يتمنى بس انه مايصير شي يكدر عليه وناسته...

المسا زاروا ناصر في المستشفى وتعشوا من وقت وردوا رقدوا..ونشوا من الفجر وراحوا مع المرشد اللبناني مال قوم خالد..لمدينه دوسلدورف...قريبه من بون..تاخذ لها ساعه تقريبا ...وراحوا معاه من الصبح وحاطوا فيها طول اليوم وتغدوا هناك وكملوا حواطه رواحهم عشان حصه تاخذ راحتها شوي مع ريلها بدون وجوود اللبناني هذا..اللي حصه من يت المانيا وهي حاطه دوبها من دووبه...مقهووره منه..هاللبناني سوالفه حلوه والشباب بسرعه يندمجون معاه ويطنشوونها.. وهالشي كان يقهرها شوي...لا مب شوي كان يقهرها وايد..لكن شو يسون محتاجينه هالمرشد عن يضلون... 
المدينه كانت حلوه..وفييها مناظر روعه.. ويمر فيها نهر الراين حالها حال بون ومعظم مدن المانيا... وكانت مكس دامجه بين مناظر الريف ومناظر المدن الكبيره...باختصار..حلوه وممتعه... وخذ منهم يوم كامل انهم يشوفون معظم المناظر ويوم يت الساعه 8 في الليل خلاص شطبوا وتعبوا.. وركبوا السياره وردوا بون 2...
وصلهم اللبناني للعماره اللي شقتهم فيها... يوم وصلوا الطابق اللي شقتهم فيه وكانت حصه كالعاده متغشيه .. شافوا ريال شاب.. طالع من الشقه اللي مسكونه قريب...فصخ خليفه نظاراته وحط ايده على ظهر حصه يدزها بخفه...
خليفه: سبقيني انتي ..دخلي داخل..
عطاها المفتاح ودخلت حصه الشقه وخليفه سار صوب الريال..
خليفه: السلام عليكم...
التفت له الريال متفاجئ..وابتسم... عقد خليفه حياته يوم شاف عيونه الملونه..شك انه سوري والا لبناني والا شي.
الريال: وعليكم السلام والرحمه ياااهلا ...
مسك الريال ايد خليفه الممدوده وعلى طول تقرب منه ووايهه...ساعتها تاكد خليفه انه خليجي عالاقل..
خليفه: يامرحبا والله...شووو حالك عساك طيب..؟
الريال: بخير وعافيه وشو حالكم انتوا عساكم بخير..؟؟ 
خليفه: مانشكي باس والله...حياكم الله..وياك خليفه الكتبي من الامارات..العين...
الريال: يامرحبا الساع باهل العين والله... عبدالعزيز من دبي...
خليفه: والنعم والله.... الحمد لله عالسلامه انا شفتكم امس واصلين ماحبيت ازعجكم واسلم... بس استانسنا انه يوونا ييران...
عبدالعزيز: الله يخليك ويبقيك ... هي والله وصلنا امس يايين نعالج الوالد..
خليفه: عسى ماشر..؟
عبدالعزيز: والله شو اقولك ..جلطه في الدماغ... واثرت عليه شوي وعالوظائف وجي...
خليفه: مايشوف شر ان شاء الله...الله يشفيه..
عبدالعزيز: آمين ..وانتوا..؟؟ .. عسى ماشر..
خليفه: والله نحن منها حواطه وشهر عسل ومنها زياره لمريض...
عبدالعزيز:..اها توك معرس..؟!!
خليفه: هي صارلي اسبوع تقريبا...
وابتسم خليفه على ابتسامه عبدالعزيز....
عبدالعزيز: مبروووووووووك ياريال...
خليفه: الله يبارك فيك...ياحيك عيل.. خلاص عيل مابعطلك بس حبيت اسلم عليك..

----------


## Taka

عبدالعزيز: ماقصرت والله ارووحي هني ماعرف حد الا وياي الاهل بس والوالد طايح في المستشفى...
خليفه: لا افا عليك حياك فاي وقت والله... انته احين وين ساير؟
عبدالعزيز: والله ساير اييب عشا...وبرد .. شكلكم ماتعشيتوا شحقه ماترتاحون لين ما اييب العشا ونتعشى رباعه؟؟ والله بيستانسون فيكم..
خليفه: مشكووور يا ريال ماتقصر والله بس تونا يايين من دوسلدورف وتعشينا في الدرب .. بس ان شاء الله غير المره والعزيمه عندنا ان شاء الله ..
عبدالعزيز: ههههههههه يعني انا عازمنك احين تجلب العزيمه عليك.؟؟؟!!!
خليفه: ههههههههه هي ترا نحن الجدام وانتوا الا امس واصلين....خلاص انا قلت عاد ومابرد عن رمستي...
عبدالعزيز: ههههه خلاص مب مشكله...نتلاقى على خير ان شاء الله...
خليفه: ان شاء الله...يالله تامرني بشي..؟؟
عبدالعزيز: سلامتك الشيخ وتصبحون على خير...
خليفه: وانته من اهل الخير ..سلم عالوالد...فمان الله..
عبدالعزيز: يوصل ان شاء الله..مع السلامه...
روح عبدالعزيز وركب اللفت ونزل..بينما خليفه دق جرس الباب ...
فتحت له حصه الباب ودخل ...
حصة: من ويين ييراانا عيل..؟؟
يلس خليفه وهو يتنهد على واحد من كراسي الصاله.. ويلست حصه عداله...
خليفه: ماقالي شو من القبايل الصراحه..بس هو اسمه عبدالعزيز من دبي.. اول ماشفته تحسبته سووري..عيونه ملونه...بس مساكين ..ابوه يته جلطه في الدماغ.. ويايين يعالجوونه..
حصه: مساااكييين...الله يشفيه... يعني شو حسيتبهم.. من اصل والا.؟؟ 
خليفه: مادري..دبي فيها عرب من اصل وانتي تعرفين بس عيونه الملونه شككتني الصراحه..بس رمسته زينه مانقع يعني هههههههههه...المهم انا شفته حشيم وطيب...
حصه: انزين فيه عرب عيونهم ملونه من الله...بس يمكن بعد امه مب مواطنه...
خليفه: احين نحن شو نبابهم نرمس عنهم..؟؟
حصه: ههههههههههه انزين قولي..بروحه في الشقه؟
خليفه: من كلامه فهمت انه اهله وياه...يعني اكيد شي حريم ...وتراني عزمته بس ماحددت موعد العزيمه يوم بنشوفه مناسب بنعزمهم...
حصه: حلوووو...وانا مستعده...
خليفه: يالله انا تعبان قومي نرقد...
حصه: لا اول عطني تيلفونك..ابا اتصل باهلي...احين عندهم الوقت اظني متاخر نص الليل وماحد بيرد عليه في الصاله....اتصل بتيلفون نوره..
طلع خليفه تيلفونه
خليفه: عطيني الرقم..
عطته حصه الرقم ودق لها خليفه اياه وعطاها التيلفون...
خليفه: بسير اتسبح انا عيل ...
نش عنها ودخل الغرفه...

نورة: .........................
نورة كانت زايغه ترمس لانها ماتعرف الرقم بس شكت يوم شافته دولي... وقالت في خاطرها بسكت وبشوف منو يرمس اول...
حصه: ....؟؟...آآلوووه..؟!! 
نورة: هلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا والله بالعرووووووووووووووس...هلا باختي..
حصه: هلاااا والله نوروووه شحااااااااااااالج؟
نورة: بخيييييييير فديتج متوله عليييج والله شحالج انتي وشحال ريلج ولد العم.؟؟ وشحال ناصر وخالد.؟؟ شخبااااااااااارج.؟؟
حصه: ههههههههه بسم الله شوي شوي عليه ويا ويهج..
نورة: يزااايه ماريد اخسر ريلج بيزاته ..
حصه: هههههههههه انا بخير وعافيه وكلنا بخيير ومستانسين...انتوا شحالكم ؟؟ كلكم بخير؟؟ امي وابويه..وقيس وليلى..؟؟ وحريم الاخوااان..؟؟
نورة: تتقاظين هااااه.؟؟ اسالتج ورا بعض اشوفها.. والله كلهم بخير وسهاااله...
حصه: اوكي احين سؤال مخصوص... شحاااااااااااله حمدااااااااااااااان..؟؟؟؟

----------


## Taka

خليفه: لااااااااااااا والله..؟!!!..حلفي انتي بس..؟
انصدمت حصه يوم شافت خليفه واقف على راسها...وحاط ايده على خواصره وشكله غيران...
خليفه: عاطنج التيلفون تسالين عن حمدان سؤال مخصوص.؟!!!!!!!!!!...
نورة: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههاي صااادوووووووووه...!!!
حصه تظحك وترمس ريلها مرتبكه...
حصه: هههههههههه بسم الله انته مب داخل تتسبح.؟؟
خليفه: زين اني عطشت وساير اشرب ماي عشان اسمعج...والله براويج يابنت الشيبه...
سند خليفه ركبته على مسند الكرسي ومسك ويه حصه وقربها منه وهي ميته من الظحك عليه... حاس ويهها على جنب وعظها على اذنها عظه معتبره لين ماصاحت وهي تظحك بنفس الوقت... يعني عورتها بس هي تظحك عالموقف اكثر... فجها خليفه وهي يبتسم...
خليفه: سكري...
وحصه ميته من الظحك تفرك اذنها المعظوظه...
خليفه: سكككككككككككري احين..والا اقولج رمسي وخلصي بس ان ذكرتي اسم حمدان والا غيره بتيج عظه غير عالاذن الثانيه...
حصه: ههههههههههههههههههههههههه انزين بس والله عورتني خليفه...حرام عليك..
ابتسم خليفه بتعاطف...طبيعي ماتهون عليه...مد ايده يفرك اذنها بنفسه...عشان يخف الويع...
خليفه: رمسي رمسي...
حطت حصه التيلفون عالاذن الثانيه وهي تبتسم...
حصه: انزيييييييييين نوره...انتي بترقدين..؟؟
نورة: لا بعدني شوي..يالسه اتابع فلم... بس الصراحه الفلم عندكم انتوا اثره..ههههههههه...عظووج..؟؟
حصه: هي والله...
نورة: هههههههههه دواج...خلاص انسي حمدان...ريلج يغااار..خبريني وين تسيرون وين تووون..؟؟
حصه: والله الا اليوم سرنا دوسلدورف ..مدينه هذي عدال المانيا ساعه تقريبا بالسياره وااايد حلوه..والا من وصلنا ونحن نتحوط في بون 2... مافيها وايد مناظر تعرفين هي كلها طبيه وجي...
نورة: هييي...بس مستانسه...؟؟
حصه: هي والله واااااااااايد..
نورة: شوو حااله ناصر حصوووص...شو شفتيه..قولي الصدق..
بعد ايده خليفه عن اذن حصه بعد ماشافها بخير ولا تعورها...وسار المطبخ يشرب ماي... بينما حصه تنهدت بحزن على حال ناصر وهي تتبع ريلها بنظراتها...
حصه: والله شو اقولج يانوره...على هالكرسي... وانتي تعرفين انه تلزمه عمليه ثانيه بعد كم شهر..عشان يشلون المسامير اللي فظهره...وهو يسوي تمارين ويخضع لعلاج طبيعي...تعرفين عاد انتي سوالف اعصاب..العصب اللي في العمود الفقري معطوب..مش مقطوع...لو مقطوع على طول شلل اظن..بس هو معطوب..منظرب.. يعني لين مايرجع مثل ماكان يباله وقت وصبر وطولة بال....ادعييله انتي..
نورة: الله يشفيييه...المهم سلمي عليهم كلهم ماروم اطول عليج المكالمات تصرف وايد..
طلع خليفه من المطبخ وفي ايده كوب ماي ودخل الحجره..
حصه: انزين..وانتي سلمي عالكل اووكي قوليلهم اني اتصلت مب اني ناستنهم...ههههههههه..
نورة: هههههه ماعليه بقولهم باجر ان شاء الله...تصبحين على خير.
حصه: وانتي من هله..مع السلامه..
نورة: فمان الله..

سكرت حصه التيلفون وشلته معاها ودخلت الحجره وهي تبتسم بمكر ناويه تنتقم من خليفه على هالعظه اللي تعور....!

بالباجر الساعه 12 توقيت المانيا.. خليفه وحصه دخلوا المستشفى خليفه شال في ايده كيس داخله طبقه فيها غدا لخالد وناصر..كانوا بيسلمون عليهم وبيرجعون يتغدون براا ..وكانوا يسولفون ويظحكون وهم يمشون في الممر... 

سمعوا صوت ناعم قريب...
...: خليفه...!!!!!!!!!!...
لا اراديا التفت خليفه لحصه على باله هي اللي تزقره.. بس شافها هي صاده صوب ثاني... تعابير ويهها غير مقروؤة بسبب الغشوه..التفت خليفه الاتجاه الثانيه...وفجاه حس انفاسه والعالم كله انشل..صار منعدم الحركه..!!

..: ماااااااااصدق معقوووووووووول..؟؟

لاحظ خليفه بطرف عينه التفات حصه الحاد له....تسرط خليفه عشان ينجلي صوته وسحب انفاسه سحب وعينه متعلقه بالشخص المتطفل الناعم...

خليفه:...... هــــــــنـــــــــد...!!!!!!.....

--------------------------------

----------


## Taka

الجزء التاسع والستون


شعور خليفه كان فظيع .. وحصه شعورها افظع... خليفه الصراحه ماعرف وين يودي ويهه من حصه...لو شافها بروحه يقدر يتصرف بسرعه بس موقف حصه حرج ... هالهند هذي شو وصلها لين المانيا... !!!... مارامت تخرب حياته في امريكا بتخرب عليه الحين عقب ماعرس وحصل اللي يبغيه...!!..يارب عديها على خير وكبر عقل حصه يارب...!!
تقربت هند وعلى ويهها ابتسامه كبيره...وكعادتها كانت متحجبه بشيله ملونه..ولابسه جاكيت طوويييل ساتر يوصل لين تحت الركب...وتنوره وبلوزه بيظا...حريتها في امريكا ماتغيرت ...مثل ماهي..
هند: والله ماصدق اللي اشووفه...شحالك خلييييييييييييييفه...!! شخباااااااارك؟..
حصه كانت متوتره حدها وحست بشرارات تحولت لنار حارقه داخل صدرها...منو هالبنيه... ومن وين تعرف خليفه.؟؟...خليفه عاد ...خليفه احشم واحد من هلي كلهم يعرف بنت من هالاشكال..؟؟؟... وبعدين وايد رافعه الكلفه وياه...؟؟؟..صدت لزوجها بعصبيه ظاهره ودهشه... ياترى خليفه أي حياة كان يعيشها قبل مايياخذني..؟!!!...
خليفه: مرحبا هند...بخيير الله يسلمج شحالج انتي..؟؟
ماقدرت حصه تتحمل...اذا تمت بتنشب ظرابه بينها وبين الكل.... تحركت ومشت بسرعه وعصبيه في الممر ودخلت غرفه ناصر...!
ابتسمت هند باسف..
هند: اختك..؟؟
هز خليفه راسه...
خليفه: زوجتي...!!
شهقت هند وهي تبتسم ...
هند: تزوجت..!!!!!...هي اللي خبرتني عنها..؟؟؟
ابتسم خليفه وهو يسترجع الذكريات شوي شوي...
خليفه: صح... الحمد لله توفقنا وتزوجت من اسبوع تقريبا...
هند: مبروووووووووك..فرحت لك والله...
خليفه: الله يبارك فيج...وانتي.؟؟
هند: انا من شهر متزوجه...
خليفه: مبروووك الله يوفقج...
هند: الجميع ان شاء الله....
خليفه: عسى ماشر شو تسوين بالمستشفى..؟؟
هند: آآآ والله عمي مريض سايره ازووره...
خليفه: اهاااااااا مايشوف شر ان شاء الله.. 
هند: الظاهر انه زوجتك زعلت من وجودي..
خليفه: هممممممم فهمت غلط..بس نحن مابينا شي ننحرج منه..بفهمها السالفه وبتنحل المشكله وخلاص.. ولا يهمج..
هند: صح... عالعموم مابطول عليك ..الحق حرمتك ههههههههه اخاف تسوي مشكله والله بسببي..بس سلم عليها ...
خليفه: هههههههه لالا ولا يهمج..سلمي على اهلج..ومع السلامه..
هند: فمان الله..
راحت هند بطريقها وسار خليفه بعد بطريقه وهو مستغرب...وتذكر كلمه هند يوم سلمت عليه..وقالت له الدنيا صغيره وانهم بيتلاقون فيوم..ماتصور ان هاللقاء بيكون جدام حصه بهالطريقه المريبه...سار لغرفه ناصر وهو يدعي بان حصه تكبر عقلها...
دخل وشافها يالسه عدال اخوها وويها منتفخ من غيظ كاتمتنه..يوم دخل اطالعته بنظره احتقار من ورا ظهر ناصر بشكل فظيع..ساعتها عرف انها لا كبرت راسها ولا هم يحزنون حالها مثل حال أي حرمه...
خليفه: السلام عليكم..
يا ووايه ناصر...
ناصر: وعليكم السلام والرحمه...شحالك خليفه..هااااااااااااه شو دوسلدورف حلوه.؟؟
خليفه: الصراحه حللللوه احلى عن بون...شخبارك انته.؟؟
ناصر: والله الحمد لله.. غريبه اول مره تخلي حصه تدخل روحها...
رفع خليفه نظره لحصه بنظره لها مغزى..
خليفه: كنت ارمس ويا زميل دراسه في الممر...
ناصر: زميل دراسه..؟
خليفه: هي كان يدرس معاي في امريكا في كذا صف....وين خالد عيل؟..
ناصر: سار يصلي في غرفته.. مشكووره ياحصه عالغدا..الصراحه من ذقت طباخج خلاص ماتحمل اكل من برا كل يوم طبخيلنا...
قالت حصه بهدوء...
حصه: من عيوني ياخوويه ماطلبت...

ماطولوا عند ناصر.. طلعوا من المستشفى بعد ساعه.. حصه كانت تمشي بسرعه وشكلها بتسبق خليفه الا هو كل مااجدمته مسكها من ايدها وجبرها تمشي معاه.... تمشوا لين مطعم مجاور ...ويلسوا...
خليفه: عقي الغشوه...
حصه: مابا...
خليفه: عقي الغشوه اقوولج لا امطها بالغصب....

----------


## Taka

عقت حصه الغشوه وتحجبت وصدت صوب ثاني عن ويه خليفه وعقدت ايدها جدام صدرها..
طلع خليفه تيلفونه وحطه جدامها عالطاوله...
خليفه: جان تبين اتصلي بعبدالله الحين..قبل ماانا اشرح أي شي... وساليه قوليله منو البنت اللي كانت تدرس مع خليفه واسمها هند وشو تعنيلي وكيف انا كنت اتصرف معاها..!!..

حصه: لا والله..؟؟ طولت وايد في الممر عااااااادي تروم تتصلبه وتطلب منه يقولي شي معين...

انصدم خليفه من رمستها...حصه ماكانت تقصد بس من زود غيضها...خليفه نظرته كانت قويه..مدموجه مع اسف على النفس...
خليفه: افاااااااا...وصلنا لهالدرجه حصه..؟؟؟
سكتت حصه متندمه على رمستها...
نش خليفه ويلس عالكرسي اللي عدالها...فصار قريب منها مب مجابلنها..
خليفه: اطالعيني...كد جذبت عليج انا..؟؟
سكتت حصه..
خليفه: كد جذبت عليج..؟؟؟
حصه:.......لا....
خليفه: عيل واللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــه.... وحلفت الحين..ان هند ماتعنيلي شي... مجرد بنت كنت ادرس معاها في امريكا..وهي شوي فرييي...لانها طول عمرها عايشه هناك في امريكا وحسب علمي انها تزوجت من شهر مثل ماخبرتني توها...مابيني وبينها شي والله ياحصه...
اطالعته حصه بنظره تفحص...ويوم لمست الصدق فلهجته وعيونه هدت شوي وبدت اطلع غضبها المكبوت..
حصه: عاد صراحه واااااااااايد يعني ماخذه راحتها...خليييييييييييييييييييييفه...مااااااااصدق. . مب معقووول...عنبو هاللسان لها..مسوده الويه هذي حركات وحده متزوجه بالله عليك..!!!
خليفه: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه...و يا ويهج.. اقولج هذي فريي وطول عمرها فامريكا وزين انها ملتزمه بالحجاب.. بس تلقينها يوم شافتني نست ريلها وتذكرت ايام امريكا.. المهم طبيها عنج..
حصه: لا والله.؟؟ وانته شحقه توقفت وياها هالكثر شو تسوي داق وياها سوالف..؟؟
خليفه: يابنت الناس والله لا سوالف ولا غيره اتخبرها اقولها عسى ماشر ليش في المستشفى قالت ازور عمي... وقالت لي انها من شهر متزوجه... يوم سالتني عنج قتلها زوجتي ..قالت سلم لي عليها ..وماكانت تبغيج تفهمين شي غلط لانها مثل ماقتلج متزوجه يعني مافيه شي بينا نستحي منه او نخبيه...!!!
حصه: ياسلاام...سويتها بينا بعد صار بينكم بينا..؟؟...
خليفه: هههههههههههههههههه بنت الشيبه...شبلاج تعقين خيط وخيط...سكتي سكتي وكبري عقلج...طبيها عنج...
حصه: اوفففففففففففففففففففف.... والله احس نفسي بسير اصفعها....
ابتسم خليفه وتقرب منها..
خليفه: فديت الغيارين..والله مادريت انج تغارين علي...
حصه: والله...مستانس على حراق اعصابي...
ابتسم خليفه ومسك ايدها وصبعها الصغير...وقال وهو يلعب به..
خليفه: تشوفين ظفرج الصغير هذا....شو ظفرج..الا طرفه بس...!!... صدقيني هند هذي ماتسواه عندي...
ابتسم حصه بوناسه واحراج..
حصه: يالله عاد انته بياع رمسات...مثل اخوك...
خليفه: رديتي تطرين حمدان اشوفج...يبالج عظه ثانيه اقوى...
حصه: هههههههههههههه لالالا دخيلك بسني...


حمدان كان يالس مع ربعه العصر في القهوة الشعبية...
عزوز: رشووود سمعت اقتراح حمدان..!!
راشد: شووو عنده..؟؟
عزوز: يقول يبانا نعزم اخر سبعه نسير صلالة...اسبوع جي نغير فيها جو...
حمدان: شرايك رشوود..؟؟
راشد: زيين..بنشوف لين اخر سبعه اذا ماصارلنا ظرف..بنسير..
حمدان: اخاف اذكر هالشي جدام الاهل يقومون كلهم يعزمون عالسيره ..!!
عزوز: لا تذكر هالشي..بس اذا نحن صارلنا ظرف ومارمنا نسير اقترح عالاهل انته وشوفهم...
حمدان: وين خلوود...؟؟؟
راشد: خلوود الله يسلمك راكب راسه...
حمدان: شو السالفه.؟؟
عزوز: الاخ متعرف على واحد من دبي محاسب.. بيسوي مشرووع وياه..يوم سالنا عن هالريال طلع والله انه..تعرف عاد انته..وقلناله لا تدخل فمشروع مب مظمون الا هو معزم...واحين هو في دبي..
حمدان: بيدخل فمشرووع..؟؟ ماجنه توه صغير عالمشاريع...!!
راشد: اون عنده راس مال ويبغي يشغله... نصحناه بس ماشي فايده...برايه شو بنسويبه يعني...
حمدان: برمسه بعدني...المهم انتوا يعني موافقين على سيرة صلالة..!!.. عشان ارتب اموري انا...
راشد: هي هي ان شاء الله ..من زمان ماطلعنا رباعه طلعات جي...
حمدان: تمام عيل..
فجاه نط راشد...
راشد: حووووووووووووه نسيت انا...
حمدان: بسم الله شووووووو..؟؟
راشد: ههههههههههههه عرسي اول ثمانيه ...هههههههههههههههههههه..
تم راشد يظحك ميت من الظحك لانه نسى عرسه فشهر كم...
حمدان: ماااااااااااااااالت عليك احين تقولنا عاد...
عزوز: حد ينسى عرسه ويا هالويه..!!!
راشد: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه قسم بالله لو تدري الحرمه بتلعن خيري بتقول انته اصلا ماتبا تعرس عشان جي نسيت...هههههههههه...
حمدان: هههههههههههههههههه صدق صدق مالت عليك والله...احين شو يعني مابنسير؟؟
عزوز: نحن بنسير شعلينا منه..
راشد: افاااااااااا....
حمدان: شقااايل نسير يالثوور يعني مابنحظر عرسه..!!
عزوز: صبر... انته تاريخ كم عرسك..؟!
راشد: مااادري احيده اول ثمانيه... 5/8 ..والا 8/8..ماذكر والله..
عزوز: المهم يواحيلنا نسير اسبوع ونرد...
راشد: هممممممممممم هي هي يواحي اظن بتردون قبل العرس...
حمدان: ههههههههههههههه زين عيل بنسير عنك..وانته اقعد اكرف هني حق عرسك...
راشد: بدعي عليكم ماتسيرون ماعليه...

كملوا سوالفهم المعتاده ...


مرن يومين ..كانوا خليفه وحصه مبتلشين..في الشقه ماعندهم غير صاله وحده..فاذا عزموا ييرانهم رياييل وحريم..الريايل بييلسون في الصاله لكن الحريم وين بيودونهن..!!..بالتالي قرروا بان خليفه يعزم الريال بس..وحصه بتسويلهم عشا وبيكون خالد وناصر موجودين...وفيوم ثاني بتعزم الحريم على غدا..هذا اذا ماصار العكس وهم اللي عزموها... بالتالي رمس خليفه عبدالعزيز..وعزمه عالعشا...
وسوت حصه ذاك العشاا المعتبر لكنهم زيدوا واشتروا من برا بعد.... ويو خالد وناصر مع خليفه وعبدالعزيز.. ودقوا سوالف من 8 لين عشر.. وحصه محبوسه في الحجره... وايد استانسوا على عبدالعزيز..وايد طيب وراعي سوالف... وبعد ماطلع عبدالعزيز وسار بيته طلعت حصه تكمل السهره مع اخوانها وريلها اللي يايبين فلم يبون يشوفونه..
بالباجر .. وكان خليفه نايم..سمعت دق عالباب سارت ولبست شيلتها ويوم وايجت من الفتحه شافتها انها حرمه بس ماميزتها... فتحت الباب وعلى ويهها ابتسامه صغيره...بس هالابتسامه اختفت فجاه وهي اطالع ويه ناعم مبتسم بموده ودلع...
مسكت اعصابها...هدت نفسها...تذكرت كلام زوجها...مابينه وبين هالانسانه شي...ليش تحس بالتهديد.؟!!.. ليش تحس بالخوف من انسانه متزوجه...
هند: السلاااااام عليكم...

----------


## Taka

هند كانت مستغربه من تعابير هالحرمه...صح جميله بس صارت شاحبه فجاه يوم شافتني..شو السالفه..!!..
هند ماكانت تعرف حصه بانها هي نفسها زوجه خليفه..والادهى..انها ماكانت تعرف ان خليفه هو جارهم.. زوجها ماقال اسمه...بالتالي كانت تزور مجرد جاره وتتعرف عليها وتعزمها عالغدا...
حصه سحبت انفاسها سحب... كبري عقلج..كبري عقلج...مجرد زميله دراسه ماتشكل أي تهديد على حياتج.!!
حصه: وعليكم السلاام والرحمه...
وحاولت تبتسم...
هند: عسى ما ازعجتج اختي..؟؟
حصه: احم..لا افا عليج مافيها ازعاج..تفضلي..!
دخلت هند بتردد وارتباك...لااااه هالحرمه مب صاحيه..!! ليش اطالعني جي..!!..
هند: شوو حاالج؟؟ عساج طيبه..؟؟
ويلست على كرسي في وسط الصاله...
حصه: بخير الله يعافيج وشحالج انتي..؟؟
ماقدرت حصه انها تمنع نفسها بتفحص هند...حاولت تمنع عيونها لكن ماقدرت...غصبن عليها...
هند: الحمد لله بخير...انا هند..جارتكم...زوجه عبدالعزيز..
تخمينها طلع صح... هند هي جارتها...وعمها اللي كانت تزوره في المستشفى هو عمها ابو ريلها يعني...والامستحيل تملك الجرأة الكافيه بانها تزور زوجه زميل دراسه لها...يعني قوية وايد... والظاهر انها ماتعرف ان هي نفسها حصه وان هذي شقه خليفه ...زميل الدراسه..!!
حصه: يامرحبا فيج اختي..حيالله من يانا..انا حصه...زوجه..خليفه...
تاكدت حصه بانها ماتدري من اتساع عيون هند المندهش... لكنها غمضت عيونها مب فاهمه ..يمكن تشابه اسامي..!!
ردت تكمل حصه.
حصه: خليفه الكتبي... زميل الدراسه فامريكا..!!..
رجعت ملامح هند تتوسع وتبين الدهشه فيها مختلطه مع ابتسامه فرح بالصدفه هذي...
هند: ياااااهلااا والله انتي حرمه خلييفه...!!..
انزعجت حصه من طريقه لفظ خليفه على لسان هاذي هند..!!..لازم يعني تذكرين اسمه..!!!..ماترومين تعيشين حياتج بطبيعيه اذا ماقلتي اسم خلييييييييييييفه جذي وتمدينها..!!!..افف..! متى بتروح.!

هند: صدق صدق الدنيا صغيره وانا قتله هالكلام فامريكا..والله ماكنت ادري انكم ييراانا..فرصه سعيده اني تعرفت عليج والله..كان خاطري اشوفج من يوم رمس عنج خليفه..
عقدت حصه حياتها...
حصه: شوو..؟؟ خليفه ذكرني جدامج..؟؟
قالت هند بحمااااااسه...
هند: هيييييي يوم قتله اني بعرس بعد التخرج..وسالته اذا هو بيعرس او شي جذي...قالي لا..ويوم سالته اذا فيه وحده بحياته قالي هي بنت عمي بس الوضع صعب اني اخطبها..مادري شو صار بس الحمد لله الله عطاه على قد نياته مسكين..
ابتسمت حصه وهي تدرك بان خليفه فعلا كان خاطره فيها من زمان وكان جاد ويفكر فيها دايما..
حصه: انا كل يوم احمد ربي اني تزوجت خليفه.. لحظه شوي الغاليه..
نشت حصه عنها ودخلت الغرفه شافت خليفه بعده راقد...ماعليه مابينش الحين... خلته ودخلت المطبخ ويابت دلال الشاهي وفواكه وفطاير توها مسوتنهن... مهما كان شعورها تجاه هند لازم تظيفها وتقوم بالواجب.. 
وشلته كله للصاله...
هند: شحقه عبلتي على عمرج..؟!!.انا مابطول..
حصه: افا عليج عاد لازم...هبشي... 
نزلت هند عن الكرسي ويلست عالارض مع حصه...

----------


## Taka

حصه: سمحيلي عاد عزيمه امس خليناها للرياييل بس عشان ماشي مكان في الشقه للحريم..والا كان خاطري...وانا مقرره ان شاء الله باجر غداكم عندي ..
هند: مسموحه حبيبتي بس نحن سابقينج..انا يايه اعزمج عالغدا عندنا انا وعمووه..ام ريلي..
حصه: اليوووم..؟؟
هند: ههههههههه هي حار بحار..ياختي احس انكم ما بتطولون هني...
حصه: والله الشور عند خليفه ياهند مادريبه متى بيعزم.. نحن صارلنا اكثر من اسبوع بشوي هني... وتبين الصدق بون 2 مافيها مناظر زود عشان الواحد يتحوط فيها...
هند: شو بخصوص العزيمه...ماريد اسمع كلمه لا...
حصه: هههه ان شاء الله ولا يهمج... ومشكوووره على هالعزومه...
هند: افا عليج والله بستانس بحظورج..ماقلتيلي ..اذا طلعتوا من هني وين بتسيرون عقب؟؟
حصه: والله مثل ماقلتلج...خليفه يابني هني ولا قالي وين بنسير عقب وانا ماسالت لاني مستانسه بشوفه اخويه هني.. بس شكلنا جي مابنطول..

هالقرار المفاجئ لحصه قررته الحين بمجرد معرفتها ان هند هي يارتها...ما بتتحملها كل يوم ناطتلها هني...مابتتحملها هي وقرقرتها...صح شكلها طيوبه وقلبها نظيف وماخذه الدنيا بسهاله... بس مستحيل تغير شعورها الاولي تجاهها..هالبنت تهديد...ماتتحمل وجودها وهي تذكرها بانها كانت فتره خمس سنوات تقريبا زميله خليفه في الدراسه... سمووها غييره ..شك..اي شي ... المهم ماتتحمل... 
خلصت هند سوالفها بعد عشر دقايق وراحت لانه عمتها بروحها في الشقه...ووعدتها حصه انها بتيهم الظهر عشا عزومتهم...شو تسوي بعد..لازم تسير... وترد العزومه..
سكرت الباب وردت تفج غيظها بخليفه...دخلت الحجره ويلست عالشبريه وهي اطالعه منقهره..مسكت المخده وقعدت تكفخه وتكفخه لين مانش معصب...
خليفه: شووووووووووو شووووفيج...؟!!!.. عنبوو حصه توعيني جي اففففففف...
ورد عق راسه عالمخده بعد مافر المخده اللي في ايدها بعيد عشان ماترد تظربه...
حصه: خلووووووووف...خلووووووووووووووووووف....!!
خليفه: اوففففف اللهم طولج ياروح... (نش خليفه وتساند على ايده).. ها حبيبي..شوفيج.؟؟
حصه: زمييييييييلتك مالت امريكا طلعت يارتنا...زين جييييي..؟؟؟!!!!...
عقد خليفه حياته....يحاول يستوعب...شو تقول هذي...هند.!!..يارتنا..؟؟!!...
خليفه: هند حرمه عبدالعزيز..؟!!!!!!....
زغدته حصه من حلجه...
حصه: بذبحك بذبحك لا تطري اسمها لا تلفظه....
خليفه: ههههههههههه حصووه والله ماعندج سالفه انزين...
ورد انسدح وهو يبعد ايدها عن رقبته...
حصه: خلووووف..زميييييييييييييلتك عازمتني عالغدا وانا قتلها بييها...
خليفه: برايج انزين ..(وسحب الفراش وتلحف)... سيري عزيمتها... هم يوونا امس..
حصه: بذبحك احر ماعندي ابرد ماعندك خلوووووووووووف....اووف...
سحبت الفراش وغطت ويهه بنرفزه ونشت وطلعت من الحجره..... بعد شوي رجعت وصرخت...
حصه: ولاااااااااااااا بسويلك غدا تم بيوعك....
وردت بتطلع...وسمعته يقول...
خليفه: يارتنا مابتقصر بتطرشلي من غداها....
طلعت ينونها حصه...وردت الغرفه مره ثانيه تظارب معاه...

----------


## Taka

نورة بدت تخطط لعرسها وباقي التجهيزات...سعيد يوميا يسالها شو سوت وشو ماسوت..مستعيل على هالعرس يخافه يطير من ايده... الظرايب بينهم حدث ولا حرج.. حتى قاموا مايتراضون.. تعبوا من الرضاوي.. يتظاربون ويوم يخلصون ويطلعون اللي فخواطرهم ردوا يسولفون عادي ويظحكون ولا جنه شي صاير.. كان يزورها اسبوع هي واسبوع لا... هو نفسه كان مشغول مع العمال وشركه المقاولات عالتشطيب على البيت...واتفق مع زراع يزرع له الحوش... وهو نفسه اقترح حركات مثل الجرار والاحجار حوالي الشير وغيره..اسبوعين من التشطيبات ..ومابيتم للبيت غير التاثيث ...والتاثيث مهمة نوره..بعد العرس...يوووم ايي عاد هالعرس ..!!

خليفه وحصه سلموا على قوم ناصر وخالد..وشطبوا اغراضهم في الشقه وطلعوا من المانيا لبلجيكا .. طبعا احين التنقلات بين دول اوروبا صارت مفتوحه تقريبا وبكل سهوله الواحد يتنقل .. وهم راحوا لها بالسياره...كانوا بيطولون اكثر في المانيا لكن حصه مارامت تتحمل وجود يارتها... الغيره تاكلها...وخليفه ماحب يعارضها لانه يحس انه مب ماخذ راحته معاها جدام خوانها وناس يعرفونهم...اذا فمكان غريب وهم رواحهم اكثر يتقاربون من بعض..واول ماساروا ساروا مدينه لييبج تموا يومين فيها عقب راحوا لفافر...تموا فيها يوم واحد وعقب تبعوا الطريق البرية لبروكسل..واستقروا هناك لايام.. كانوا مقررين يتمون اسبوع في بلجيكا وبعدها يتبعون الطريقه البرية بعد لفرنسا..ويتمون هناك فتره...بكل بساطه..عايشين احلى ايام حياتهم..

حمدان رجع يداوم بالشركه..وهالمره صباحي..مب مسائي..ومعاشه زاد.. مرتاح بهالاجازه... يستانس مع ربعه ..ومن صوب ثاني فطيم الغاليه ماتقطعه..المسجات يوميا..والسوالف يوميا...ولو انه نصها نزاع لانها وايد تهمل نفسها... كان يوعد نفسه باليوم اللي بيخلص فيه دراسته وبيشتغل..على طول بيكلم امه عشان تخطبله فطيم..خلاص هو مقتنع بانها هي الوحيده المناسبه له..المناسبه لمزاجه وتقلباته... فوق هذا يحبها.. ومستحيل يمل معاها.. كان متفائل...متفائل وايد لدرجه انه واثق بانها من نصيبه... كل اللي عليه انه يلتزم بالخطه.. يتخرج ويشتغل.. ويخطب...وبعدين خلاص.. بيرتاح.. لانه هو مافيه شي يعيبه عشان ينرفض او شي من هالقبيل..!!.. 

نورة وعشان تريح امها كانت تروح اغلب الوقت مع عنود للسوق.. تشتري قطع واشياء ظروريه ولوازم.. واشترت قطع وايد للتفصيل.. وبعد ماخلصت مشتراهن صار لازم تفكر بلعوزة الموديلات..عنود كانت تساعدها في كل شي نفس ماساعدت حصه... 

بعد مرور اسبوع ونص في فرنسا..قرروا المعاريس يرجعون خلاص.. شبعوا من الحواطه وتولهوا عالبلاد...ثلاث اسابيع من الحواطه واكثر شوي بكم يوم...كفايه..باقي اسبوع من اجازة خليفه بيقظيها في بيتهم وبلادهم وبيرتاحون فيه من تعب السفر والحواطه...

اخر اسبوع من شهر سبعه.. عزموا حمدان وربعه الشله كامله ماعدا راشد يسيرون صلاله... سلم حمدان على فطيم بالمسجات وقالها احتمال مايقدر يتواصل معاها يمكن ماتوصله المسجات هناك...لكن ان وصلت اكيد بيرد عليها...واكد عليها تراسله في اليوم اللي بيرجع فيه.. 
بالتالي وقت ماردوا قوم خليفه من فرنسا..حمدان ماكان موجود عشان اييبهم من المطار... عشان جي يابهم حميد بالكوبي مالت خليفه...
عنود وعبدالله كانوا يدرون بان قوم خليفه بيرجعون ..بالتالي سارت عنود عند اهلها في هاليوم وسارت ميره معاها ووداهم عبدالله.. وتم هو في الميلس مع عمه محمد وسلطان ..

نوره كانت يالسه في الصاله مع امها.. متظايقه لانهم ماخلوها تسير بيت عمها عشان تستقبل اختها هي بعد... لا سعيد ولا امها ولا ابوها طاعوا اصلا... 
نورة: امااايه....متى بتودوني بوظبي...!!
ام خالد: حق شو نوديج بوظبي..؟؟
نورة: بسير افصل فستاني ...ان تاخرت مالي خص مب انا اللي بطيح فلسان سعيد...بقوله انتوا ماوديتوني..!
ام خالد: يالله يهالولد مادري عاشوووو مستعيل..!!
نورة: مايطيع يتفاهم والله حاولت وياه قالي حدج ثلاث شهور..وتفصيل الفستان يباله وقت...ماريد استاجر انا...
ام خالد: منوو بيودييج عاااااد منو عندنا نحن يوديج..؟؟؟

----------


## Taka

نورة: انا وانتي والدريول بعد شووو نسوي..
ام خالد: يصير خير...
نورة: امايه خلينا نسير بيت عمي...فديتج..
ام خالد: يييييييه انتي كل شوي وطلعتيلي بمنكر..سكتي يالله...
نورة: امايه ابا اسلم على اختي...
ام خالد: اختج بتيج لين هني بتسلم عليج...
نورة: امايه اذا بتي بتينا باجر مب اليوم...
ام خالد: يوووووووووه يانتي بتسكتين عني والا انش...!!
نورة: خلاص خلاص بسكت....

سكتت نوره والام اطالع الاخبار...عقب شوي نطت لها..
نورة: امايه لا تستوين عوفه فيني ثلاث شهور وبروح عنج...
ام خالد: انا ماقلت لج سكتي...
نورة: امايه بتمين روحج بعدين بلا بنات...
ام خالد: حريم اخوانج بناتي بعد...
نورة:لا هذيلا حريم عيالج مب بناتج... نحن بناتج كلنا بنطلع من البيت بتمين روحج....
اطالعتها الام بنظره تسكتها...ونقعت نوره من الظحك..
نورة: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ...ما تتاثر ولا تصيح...ياقويه انتي...اثرني طالعه عليج..
ام خالد: لا طالعه علي ولا شي..انتي عالدقه ما تستحملين حد يرمسج الا وانبقيتي تصيحين...
نورة: انزين المهم انتي حددي احين متى بنسير..؟؟
ام خالد: ويييييييييييييييين نسييييييييييييييير اذيتيني...!
نورة: بوووووووووظبي..
ام خالد: خلاص فكيني اخر الاسبوع بنسير...
نورة: وليش مانسير خلال الاسبوع محد عليه مدارس كلهم ماجزين..
ام خالد: بنشوف بنشوف....
نورة: الا بنشووووووووووف بعدنا عز الله ماسرنا....
ام خالد: نوروه اذيتيني ترا..قومي ذلفي سيري المطبخ حطي فواكه فصحن...
نورة: انزييييييين...

نشت نوره اللي من طلعت حصه من البيت وهي مستويه مثل العديله لامها..وسارت المطبخ تحط فواكه...


-------------------------------

----------


## Taka

الجزء السبعين


وصول حصه وخليفه لبيت العم سوالهم ربشه هناك... العيوز كانت متلهفه لوصوولهم عشان تشوف حد جدامها دوم بما ان حصه بتسكن في نفس البيت... لانه حريم حميد وسلطان لهن بيوتهن الخاصه...
اول مادخلت حصه البيت قبل خليفه خذتها ام سلطان فحظنها ..
ام سلطان: ياحي هالشووف والله الحمد لله عالسلامه يابنتي...شحاااااااالج؟
حصه: الله يحييج ياعمووه..بخير الله يعافيج شحالج انتي؟؟
وحبتها حصه على راسها...وابتسمت لها بنعومه وفرح...
حصه: تولهت عليكم والله...
ام سلطان: تشتاقلج العافيه يابنتي كلنا بخير وعافيه...( راحت عيونها لا ارادي ورا ظهر حصه عند دخلة خليفة).. هلا ..هلا بالغاالي هلا والله...
وفتحت يديها ولوت على خليفه بكل حنان...
ام سلطان: فدييييتك ياولدي فديت رووحك شحاااااااالك..؟؟
خليفه: بخير يالغاليه شحالج انتي..عساج طيبه..؟؟..
ام سلطان: بخير فديتك...لالا العرس يايزله الريال متنان..!!
حصه: هههههههههههههههه....
خليفه: ههههههه حليلي يامايه وين متنان حرام عليج...عيل وين .....
وماكمل رمسته الا وعنود يايه طايره من الغرفه وين ماكانت تصلي العصر... وبما ان خليفه اقرب لها طارت صوبه ولوت عليه بسرعه وحبته على خده..
خليفه: ردييييييييييينا عالبوس...
عنود: المفروض تتعود عقب العرس..
قفطت حصه...وظحك خليفه...
ام سلطان: قومي عن خووج....عيب هالرمسه اخ عليج...
عنود: ههههه شحالك ويا هالراس...
خليفه: بخير والله شحالج انتي...؟
ولا ردت عليه عنود سارت صوب حصه ولوت عليها وطولت...لين ماخليفه حاس بوزه وهو يحس بغيره خفيفه من هالموقف...
عنود: تولهت عليج والله...شحااااااااالج؟
حصه: والله انا اكثر...بخير الحمد لله شحالج انتي..؟
عنود: انا حالي حلوه...الحمد لله عالسلامه...
حصه: الله يسلمج يارب...
خليفه: ماقلتيلي امايه وين ابويه..؟ وبعدين اشوف سياره عبدالله..!!..
ام سلطان: كلهم في الميلس الغالي...ابوك واخوك سلطان وعبدالله...
خليفه: زين والله...وحمدان يهووم هاااا..
ام سلطان: هي مسود الويه ساير ظفار...
خليفه: حليله خليه يقظي اجازته...عيل انا بسير اسلم عليهم...
حصه: انا ابا اسير اسلم على عمي وعبدالله بعد...
قالتها حصه بخجل بسبب تواجد سلطان هناك...
خليفه: تعاالي انزين عادي محد غريب..لازم اتعودين الحين هههههههه...
مسكها من ايدها وسحبها وراه... وقال لامه واخته...
خليفه: بردها لكم بعدين...
وسار معاها للميلس...

----------


## Taka

وبعد ماسلمت حصه على اخوها وعمها وولد عمها رجعت للبيت ويلست شوي مع عمتها وعنود...وبعد ماشلوا الشنطتين وودوهن فوق اقترحت عنود عليها انهم يركبون فوق لقسمها اليديد..اللي زينته عنود لها كهدية عرس..
وكان القسم عباره عن صالة وغرفه نوم وحمام..على قد حالهم لين مايتوسعون اكثر ويحتاجون لتوسيع...حاليا هالقسم يكفيهم لسنتين ثلاث.
حصه: واااااو... والله القسم حلووو عنووووده عيبني...تسلم ايدج حبيبتي..
عنود: الله يسلمج..عاد نصه انا ونصه ذوق خليفه...
حصه: تسلمون لي والله ثنيناتكم...
مسكت عنود ايد حصه وسحبتها للكرسي ويلست معاها...وعيونها تلمع ..
عنود: انتي خلج احين من الديكور وقوليلي.. شو حالج؟؟ صدق صدق..
حصه: هههههههه بخير قلت لج...
عنود: اوووووه انتي عارفه شو اقصد...
تنهدت حصه..
حصه: مثل ماتوقعت من اول...مستانسه ومرتاحه...بصراحه ماتوقعت خليفه جي حنون ويحب لهالدرجه...
عنود: واااااااااو يعني اخوي رومانسي طلع...!!
حصه: لابعد درجه...خلاص بناخذ الاسم عنكم...نحن بنصير قيس وليلى..
عنود: لا ياحبي..نحن قيس وليلى وانتوا اختاروا اسم ثاني..عنتر وعبله...ههههههههاي..
حصه: ههههههههه بس صدق صدق عنود واااايد استانسنا...قوم خالد وناصر يسلمون عليكم بعد وايد...
عنود: الله يسلمج وياهم من الشر... عاد احين لازم تتعودين تسكنين هنيه..ههههه...
حصه: هههههههههه صدقج والله من احين انا كل شوي اتلفت ادور اهلي اتحسب عمري يايه زياره عندكم...
تمن عنود وحصه يسولفن ويظحكن ..فكرت حصه تخبر عنود عن هند...لكنها قررت تتجاهلها واطلعها من بالها وبعدين هالشي بينها وبين ريلها..صح عنود اقرب لها من أي انسان ثاني لكن ماتقدر تخبرها باشياء خاصه عنها وعن خليفه...بالتالي طنشت هند وسولفت عن اشياء ثانيه...

حمدان فصلاله صحيح كان مشتاق لفطيم وسوالفها..بس كان يتصبر وينسى ... الجو الحلو والخضره في كل مكان شاغلتنه ومستانس فيهن.. خصوصا ان ربعه سوالف ومايخلون الواحد يسرح بافكاره ويفكر..حتى لو قبل النوم..الواحد يرقد وهو يسمع سوالفهم ويظحك...كانوا مستاجرين شقه صغيره مشتركين كلهم فيها بالسعر...فيها غرفتين وحمام وصاله ومطبخ... وهم كانوا خمس اشخاص...حمدان كان يرقد مع عزوز في الغرفه الصغيره والكبيره خلوها للثلاثه الباقين... صحيح غداهم كانوا يشترونه لانهم دايما برا..بس العشا كان يوميا على شخص منهم... عزوز كان اشطر واحد فيهم بالطبخ...حمدان يوم ايي عليه الدور يسويلهم بيض وجباتي ويشتري جبن...ويقعدون يتحظون عليه لانه ميوعنهم...بس سوالفهم كان كلها ظحك ووناسه..والكيمره طبعا ماتفارقهم.. أي شي غريب يصوروونه...اي شي يضحك يلقطونه... ببساطه كانت ايام حلوه معروفه في سيرات الشباب..!!..

اول مارد حمدان العين وصل عزوز البيت اللي كان منسدح في الكرسي الوراني.. وكانت الساعه 9 المسا يوم وصل البيت هلكان لانه طول الدرب كان هو اللي يسوق بشكل متواصل وماوقف غير ثلاث مرات عند الشيشه وبس.. وقف سيارته ونزل شنطته وزقر البشكاره توديها فوق لانه مول مافيه حيل يشل شي من زود التعب... 
حصه مع عمتها كانن يالسات في الصاله...هذا طبعا بعد خمس ايام من وصول خليفه وحصه اللي استقرت في البيت تقريبا..مازالت تحس انها لازم ترجع البيت فاي لحظه..لكن لازم تتعود ان هذا بيتها خلاص..دخل حمدان الصاله ويوم شاف حصه ابتسم وتذكر انها خلاص بتستقر فبيتهم...وفتح ايده بكبرها عشان يحظن عيوووزه اللي دوم مطفربها..
حمدان: هلا والله بحبيبتي انا بنظر عيني وبروووحي كلها...
وحبها على راسها حبه طوييله...
ام سلطان: لاحبيبتك ولا شي ساير عني تحوط ومخلني ارووحي..شحالك الغالي...ويهك تعبان..
حمدان: تعبان والله من السواقه عالخط ويلزمني حمام ظرووري الحين.... 
التفت عحصه وابتسامه حلوه لكن تعبانه على ويهه...
حمدان: حصه...!!!!!!..ياهلا والله وغلا...هلا ببنت العم...هلا بحرمه اخوووووووووي...
حصه: هههههههه هلا والله حمدان الحمد لله عالسلامه....
حمدان: الله يسلمج يارب...شحالج ربج الا بخير..!!!
حصه: بخير وعافيه والله شحالك انته؟ ان شاء الله استانست.؟؟..
حمدان: اووففف لا اتخبرين والله استانسنا صدق..لو مب عرس ربيعنا جان طولنا اكثر من جي...انتي علومج..علوم العرس وياج؟؟ نورتي بيتنا والله...
حصه: هههههههه تسلم ياحمدان والله...كل شي الحمد لله تمام...
يلسوا ويسل حمدان مجابلنهن في كرسي منفصل وصب لعمره كوب شاهي عشان يفجج راسه شوي...
حمدان: وين المعرس عيل..؟؟ ..
ام سلطان: اخوك ساير الصناعية مادري شو يسوي..
حمدان: هاا حرمه اخويه اذا لعوزج خلووف والا شي خبريني ترا عندج نصير هني..
حصه: والنعم والله هههههههه ادريبك ولد عمي..ماتقصر...
حمدان: تعالي اخباره ناصر في المانيا..؟؟..
حصه: بخير الحمد لله...الله يعينه على بلواه..ويشفيه ...يعني المسألة كلها مسألة وقت اذا هو عنده ارادة يكمل علاج... وبعد اذا كتبله الله بيشفيه ان شاء الله..
حمدان: آمين ان شاء الله..مسكين مايستاهل..المهم انا سمحولي بقوم ارتاح لانه منهد حيلي من التعب والله...
ام سلطان: فديتك ماتعشيت بوويه خلني اقولهم بيحطولك عشا بتاكل لك لقمة...!!..
حمدان: لالا مابا امااايه ولا اشتهي شي ماكلين عالدرب سندويشات ...بسير ارقد بس لا توعووني الا يوم انش ارووحي خلوني اشبع رقاد...
ام سلطان: هههههههه نوم العوافي ياولدي...
حمدان: الله يعافيج...
هوا على راس امه وحبها ..واشر لايده لحصه..
حمدان: تصبحون على خير...
ركب حمدان الدري بسرعه بغض النظر عن تعبه..طول اليوم يتريا مسج من فطيم لكنها مارسلت له..او يمكن طرشت لكن ماوصلته...دخل حجرته وقفل الباب.. فر تيلفونه وسويجه والبوك على الشبريه ..ولحقتهن السفره بعد شوي والساعه والكندوره.. يحس نفسه متروس غبار...دخل الحمام يتسبح.. بعد ربع ساعه طلع وهو لاف الفوطه...تلبس ثيابه وقعد ينشف شعره اللي طول في الفتره الاخيره ولزمه تحليق.. ماعليه باجر بيسير يتحلق... يلس عالشبريه ومسك تيلفونه...متردد...يرسللها او لا...اذا ارسللها يخاف انه يسويلها مشاكل..!!..مب معقوله تنساه قايللها هو يوم الاثنين مسا ترسل له...ليش ما ارسلت له لين الحين...؟!..لا مابيطرش.. لازم يلتزم بالوعد...كفايه المشاكل اللي صارت لهم مايبون يزيدونها... فطيم مابتنساه...مستحيل تنساه بطرش له اكيد بوقت متاخر اكثر...وكل الي عليه انه يترياها شوي..
حط حمدان التيلفون عداله في الجراجه...يخاف الجرج يخلص ويسكر التيلفون وماتوصله مسج فطيم...وانسدح في الشبريه يغالب النوم عشان مايرقد.. لكن في النهاية رقد من زود التعب...وفطيم ماطرشت مسج...!!..

بالباجر الظهر اول مانش حمدان مسك تيلفونه.. مات من الفرحه يوم حصل مسج وارد...فتحه ...وخاب امله بسرعه...كان عزوز يقول لحمدان بانه نسى تيلفونه في سياره حمدان امس...ولازم عليه يدوره ويرده له لانه حرمه الاخ عزوز اللي مالج عليها احتمال تتصل...آخ يالقهر.. ولا رساله من فطيم..فر تيلفونه عالشبريه عداله بعصبيه ونش يتغسل... بعد شوي طلع من الحمام.... وهو طالع من طوره ..مسك التيلفون مره ثانيه...ماشي ...ماشي ولا مسج ....

----------


## Taka

حمدان: ويـــــــــــــــــنج..؟!!!!..
ورد فر التيلفون مره ثانيه ومسك الفوطه ينشف ويهه وايده..فجاه سمع دق عالباب... راح وفتح الباب حصل خليفه مبتسم لكن على ويهه تعبير ثاني غريب مافهمه..!!..
خليفه: صح النووووووووم....
ابتسم حمدان وسلم عليه ووايهه...
حمدان: هلا والله خليفه شحااااااااالك؟.
دخل خليفه الغرفه...
خليفه: بخير والله شحالك انته...شوووو صلاله.؟؟
حمدان: جنااان والله...وانته شوووو حواطتك؟؟ اهم شي النفسيه..
خليفه: هههههههه لا كل شي تمام وحلو...
يلس خليفه عالشبريه... وعقد حياته..
خليفه: وينج..؟؟!!!!....
واطالع حمدان بنظرة تساؤل..وحمدان قلبه انقبض...وتنافض...لكنه استهبل..
حمدان: شوو.؟!!
خليفه: همممم...قبل مادش سمعتك تقول وينج... منو تطري.؟؟
كان خليفه جاد وشكله بادي يعصب بسبب فهمه السالفه بشكل خاطئ...
حمدان: هههههه..آآآه... كنت ادور سفرتي...

وقف حمدان مرتبك...مايعرف يجذب... مايعرف..وفاجئه الاتهام المفاجئ بهالطريقه..!!..
مد خليفه ايده وراه وسحب السفره اللي فارنها حمدان امس عالشبريه ومدها صوب حمدان...
خليفه: هذي..؟!..
نظرة خليفه وابتسامته كانت ادل وبشكل واضح انه مب مصدق..
مسك حمدان السفره وفرها للعلاقه وتمت هناك..
قال حمدان بظيق..
حمدان: انسى السالفه خليفه...
وقف خليفه بانفعال وجابل حمدان بقوه...
خليفه: شوف حمدان... ابتعد عن الدرب..ودر اللعب مب لصالحك ترا ... لا تسوي نفس حركات الشباب لاني ماحيدك ترمس بناات...
عصب حمدان..
حمدان: لاني فعلا مارمس بنات...
خليفه: عيل منو هاذي اللي وينج..؟؟
حمدان: بالله لو كنت العب بقعد احاتي واقول وينج.؟؟؟؟...
وابتسم حمدان بسخريه...
خليفه: قووولي منوووو هذي حمدان..؟!!...
خليفه كان خايف على اخوه من انه يغلط ويسوي لعمره مشكله...
حمدان: وحده هني... ( واشر على قلبه).... خليفه ..دخيلك لا تدخل في هالمساله .... 
خليفه: شو هني يعني...تحبها..؟؟..
حمدان: هي احبها عندك مانع... والا بس انته اللي يحق لك تحب ..!!..
خليفه: ..... انا حبيت بنت عمي يوم حبيت مب انت مادري من وين لاقطنها...!!..
عصب حمدان لابعد درجه...لدرجه انه رفع ايده لكنه مسك نفسه وجمع صبوعه كلها في قبضه ونزلها مره ثانيه بارتجاف...
انصدم خليفه من اللي صار...حمدان يرفع ايده على اخوه اللي اكبر منه بسبب منوه...بسبب وحده..؟!!!....
خليفه: كملها بعد ليش وقفت..؟؟
حمدان: آسف... خليفه بليز...لا ترمس عن شي ماتعرفه...ماقدر اخبرك منو هي لكني اأكد لك انها مب بعيده عنا...وانا مارمسها بالتيلفون ولا شي..السالفه معقده شوي بس يوم الله بيكتب بقولك هذي هي ...بليز لا تدخل انا ما ادخلت فحياتك...لكن تاكد من شي واحد اني انا ما اغلط عن قصد..وفي هذي الحاله انا ما لعب...انا جاد بالموضوع...
استشف خليفه الصدق في صوت وخصوصا عيون اخوه... باين عليه صدق يحب هالبنت...لكن منووو؟؟ حمدان يحب..؟؟ والله مادش العقل...!!
خليفه: كيف يعني جاد...بتخطبها..؟؟

----------


## Taka

حمدان: ان شاء الله...
خليفه: هي من عايله زينه...؟
حمدان: وايد...اقولك مب بعيده عنا ... خلاص لا تسالني اكثر.. خل عندك ثقه شوي فيني...
خليفه: بنشووف... بس تراني احذرك...عن اللعب على بنات الناس...
حمدان: ياخي طفرت بي اقولك مالعب والله مالعب... وبليز لا تخبر حد بالموضوع هذا..
خليفه: يصير خير..المهم انزل غدا..
حمدان: بتلبس وبنزل...
طلع خليفه من حجرة اخوه وهو مهموم...مشغول باله بهالبنت اللي يحبها حمدان...منو تكون..؟؟ ماحد فمحيطنا او من بنات اهلهم وحده سنها مناسب له عشان يحبها..؟!...ومستحيل مستحيل تكون نوره مستحيل يعني...عيل منووووه..؟!!..اموت واعرف...
نزل تحت ويلس عند باقي اخوانه وهو يراقب حصه بدت تتاقلم اكثر مع حريم اخوانه والقعده معاهم.. واستانس لهالشي... فجاه دق فباله حال حمدان...بما انه من شوي متواجه معاه...وقعد يفكر بحاله...اكيد شعور حمدان يماثل شعور خليفه لو كانت حصه ظاعت من ايده او بعده ماحصلها...اكيد حمدان يتلهف مثل لهفه خليفه بانه يضم الانسانه اللي يحبها فبيته ومع اهله واحبابه...وتكون تحت نظره دايما... كيف وقف بويه اخوه جذي واحبطه..؟؟ مب المفروض يوقف معاه مثل ماوقف معاه حمدان فسالفه رفض امه لحصه..؟!!!... أي نوع من الاخوان انا..؟!..المفروض اساعده واشجعه مثل ماهو وقف معاي وماقصر فعرسي...
تندم خليفه عالموقف..لكن كان خايف على حمدان من انه يغلط بتصرفاته ويسوي لنفسه مشكله هو في غنى عنها.. ماعليه..بيتكلم معاه مره ثانيه وبيحاول يساعده...هذا اذا خلااااه اصلا...
نزل حمدان وهو متسفر ومتلبس ثيابه ..لانه مقرر يطلع بعد الغدا عشان يودي لعزوز تيلفونه... خليفه كان حاط عينه على حمدان حط..يراقبه في اقل تصرفاته..بتعابير ويهه خصوصا... ويحاول يستوعب الفكره...

حمدان يحب..!!!..

بعد الغدا طلع حمدان بسيارته وخليفه ركب لحجرته وركبت معاه حصه..
كانوا يالسين في الصاله يطالعون الكاميرا الخفيه مالت فرنسا...وحصه تظحك عليها بس خليفه كان باله مب وياه ولا ويا التلفزيون...يموت ويعرف منو هالبنت... دور فبنات العايله كلهن ماشاف وحده مناسبه...لا من صوب امه ولا ابوه... يدري ان حمدان حليو وشخصيه ويطيح أي بنت بتصرفاته ... كبيره كانت والا صغيره...بس مافيه ياناس ماشي وحده منااااسبه له...!!!..
حصه: هاااااي ولد عمي..
دزته حصه بخفه بركبتها اللي عدال ريله..التفت لها بسرعه...
خليفه: هاااه..!!
حصه: هههههه يا ان البرنامج بايخ لدرجه وانا ماعندي سالفه اظحك عليه...يا ان انته عقلك مب وياك...
ابتسم خليفه وانسدح اكثر في كرسيه..
خليفه: انتي الي ماعندج سالفه...
حصه: ههههههههه لا والله انك سرحان بافكارك...قولي شو بلاك..؟
خليفه: ماااشي عيوني...ماشي...
حصه: افا تغبي علي..؟؟
خليفه: هو مب عني انا ويخصني انا عشان اغبي عنج...يخص شخص ثاني...
حصه: منو هوهالشخص..؟!..
خليفه: حمدان...
وتنهد.... بحيره..
حصه: هههههههه لا حمدان اعرف سوالفه كلها..قولي شو شاغل بالك.؟!..
خليفه: ماظني تعرفين هالشي بالذات لانه صدمني الصراحه...
حصه: جربني..انا حرمتك واكتم السر...
خليفه: ادريبج والله ياحصيص بس...همم....اوكي... حمدان... يحب وحده...!!!!..
فاجأته ردت فعل حصه بانها نقعت من الظحك ..ففسر ظحكتهاعلىانها مب مصدقه...
خليفه: والله صدق....صدق السالفه بلاج تظحكين...
حصه: هههههههههههههه ادري انزين انه يحب...
خليفه: شوووووووووه..تدرين..؟؟؟ كيف تدرين..؟
حصه: من شهوووور مسكين متولع صارله تقريبا عشر او تسع شهور...بس محد يدري غيري انا ونوره...
اعتدل خليفه بيلسته منصدم من اللي سمعه ومتلهف لمعلومات اكثر...

----------


## Taka

خليفه: منوووه.؟؟...منو اللي يحبها حمدان..؟؟ من ساعتين وانا ماخليت بنت في العايله ماذكرتها حتى اللي ناسنهن ذكرتهن وطلعن كلهن مايصلحن له...
حصه: عقابا لك لانك على قولتك دورت فبنات العايله كلها مب قايلتلك...شحقه تفكر بغيري هااااااااه..؟!!
خليفه: يالله عاد حصيص خبريني...
حصه: بس اخاف حمدان يحرج...
خليفه: مابقووووووله اني ادري...بس خبريني ريحيني...
حصه: همممممممم.... هي اخت سعيد ولد خالي..ريل نوره...
خليفه: سعيد ماغيييره... سعيد ولد هلال..اخته.؟؟؟؟؟....حسبي الله عبليسه من وين تسلط عليها اخت سعيد..؟!!!..
حصه: ههههههههههه تراها سكنت عندنا فتره طويله.. وحمدان مايقصر بزياراته...وحبها وحبته..من بعد حرب...
تم خليفه مبهت فويه حصه مصدوم من هالمعلومات...سعيد من عايله طيبه فعلا وماعليهم رمسه...ونفس ماقال حمدان مب بعاد وايد عنهم..!!..
حصة: شو بلاك مشدوه..!!!..ههههههههههه... 
خليفه: مب مصدق حصوووه مب مصدق....واحين هالبنت كانت تظهر لحمدان..؟؟
حصه: بصراحه هي.. غلطه ارتكبوها ثنيناتهم بس هذا نصيب وصار..والحين البنت عشان ماتكرر هالغلطه راحت السكن وسكنت هناك عشان تكمل دراستها في الجامعه....
خليفه: زينه هي البنت..؟؟
حصه: واااااااااايد..
خليفه: وتبا حمدان..؟؟؟
حصه: مثل ماهو يباها...
خليفه: وكيف احين يتواصلون مع بعض..؟؟
حصه: حسب علمي ان نوره هي نقطه التقاطع بينهم وتوصل اخبار كل واحد للثاني...
فكر شوي خليفه...
خليفه: يعني كلمه وينج اللي سمعت حمدان يقولها هي لنوره بانها طولت ومااتصلت به ولا يابت له اخبار خت سعيد..!!!..
حصه: ههههه هي اكيد... لانه مايروم يتصل فبيتنا يخاف امي تشل التيلفون او ابويه عاد ساعتها يتورط مايروم يقول عطوني نوره بينقدون عليه...
خليفه: احين فهمت....مسكين حالك ياخووويه...!!..
ظحكت حصه وماعلقت عالموضوع اكثر...وخليفه ارتاح نوعا ما لانه اطمن من البنت وطريقه تواصل حمدان معاها...فعلا اخوه يمكن غلط قبل يوم كاان يشوفها لكنه يصلح غلطته بمقدرته الحين والبنت بعد اللي ماترضى بالغلط وتصلحه بنت زينه ... يعني حمدان ماعليه خوف... متى ما احتاج مساعده...بيلقى خليفه معاه وواقف بصفه... مثل ما هو وقف معاه من قبل وحشر امه عشان حصه...

فطيم نشت من النوم وهي تحس براسها مصدع صداع عنيف..اطالعت الساعه وانصعقت... 3 الظهر..!!!!!!!!!!!...كيف وليش انا رقدت هالكثر..؟؟...
يوم بغت تنش حست بجسمها كله متكسر..وراسها ثقيل..في هاللحظه دخلت شمسه الغرفه...
شمسه: ها ها ها..رقدي رقدي وعيني خير... ماترومين عالظهرات احين...
تقربت شمسه وحطت ايدها على يبهت فطيم اللي ردت تنسدح بسبب تكسر جسمها الفظيع..تحس انه كل عظم بروحه منفصل عن الثاني...
فطيم: اوففف متى يتني الحما..؟؟
شمسه: بعدج محمومه...والله انا امس ييت المغرب وحصلتج راقده واستغربت رقدتج...قلت يمكن مريضه..يوم تهيست راسج لقيته شاب ظوو... اظن ماتذكرين اني وعيتج وعطيتج بنادول بعد...!!..
عقدت فطوم حياتها اثباتا انها ما تذكر هالشي فعلا... 
فطوم: وانا راقده من ذيج الساعه..!!!..
شمسه: أي راقده دخيلج..!!..تجلبين وتونين طول الليل...كسرتي خاطري والله... المهم قومي تغسلي..يبت لج غدا تاكلينه وتردين تاكلين بنادول وترتاحين..
نشت فطوم تتغسل مب عشان تتغدى..... بس عشان ترسل للغالي مسج مثل ماموصنها...المفروض اطرشها امس لكنها رقدت وما انتبهت...طلعت من الحمام وفرت الفوطه عالكرسي ويلست عالشبريه وطلعت تيلفونها وهي تحاول تتماسك عن تنسدح مره ثانيه عالشبريه...
شمسه: طالع هااااااي... انا متعبه عمري وامشي في الشمس ويايبتلج غدا عشان تاكلينه تقومين تمسكين تيلفونج..؟!!..
نشت شمسه ومطت التيلفون عن ايد فطيم...
فطيم: اوووووه شموس عطيني...عطيني الموبايل..!!.

----------


## Taka

شمسه: واللللللللللله وحلفت بربي..ماعطيج الموبايل الا يوم تتغدين وتاكلين البنادول وعقب بعطيج اياه..
فطيم: اووووووووووف شموووس عاد...
شمسه: يالله بنت هلال يالله..انزلي تحت وسمي بسم الله وتعالي تغدي...
فطيم: انزين عاد ماااااااااشتهي والله...
شمسه: بتاكلين غصب لو لقمتين عشان البنادول...انزلي يالله...
نزلت فطيم غصب وتغدت باللي قدرت عليه وكلت حبة البنادول كله عشان خاطر تيلفونها...
وبعد ماكلت حبة البنادول ياها الرقاد مره ثانيه بس عاندت ومسكت تيلفونها وطرشت لحمدان مسج..
" حمدان...وصلت العين بالسلامه"..
كان حمدان ساير بالدرب صوب عزوز هالوقت ويوم وصلت المسج تخبل..مات من وناسته..على الاقل اطمن عليها...لكنه حب يتغلى شوي..
" يهمج يعني..توج تفيجتي تسالين عني اذا وصلت والا مت."
" حرام عليك والله... انا مريضه ورقدت غصبن عني امس بدون قصد والا كنت ناويه اراسلك" 
" فدييييييييييييييت هالقلب مريضه غناتي؟ بلاج؟ سلامات." 
" حمى...الله يسلمك..شحالك انته؟ والحمد لله عالسلامه"
مارد عليها حمدان لانه نزل يسلم على عزوز ويعطيه تيلفونه اللي ناسنه..وحاول يخلص سوالفه بسرعه معاه عشان يرد يرمس فطيم..وبعد ماخلص رد للسياره وحركها ومسك تيلفونه..
" سلامات فطااامي ماتشوفين شر..والله يسلمج انا بخير بس مشتاقلج موووووووت"
" حتى انا...شو صلالة؟ وناسه؟ "
" الصراحه هي وايد وناسه...ليتج كنتي هناك"
" يالله ان شاء الله بنسير فيوم من الايام"
" آآآآآآآآآآمين الله يسمع منج...واوعدج اني اوديج اذا صار اللي فبالي" 
" شو هو اللي فبالك"
" اني اخذج شو بعد"
"ليش منو قص عليك وقالك اني بوافق.؟"
" بصفعج لا تفاولين علينا غصبن عنج باخذج" 
" ههههههههه لا مابوافق عليك"
" والله بزعل منج هالموضوع حساس عندي"
" ههههههه اسولف اسولف وياك انا احصل واحد مثلك واقول لا"
" هههههه هي توج..سيري ارتاحي مابطول عليج بس راسليني المسا ..احين سيري رقدي"
" ان شاء الله حمدان...بسير ارقد.." 
" اوكي الغاليه...اتريا مسج منج المسا"
" ان شاء الله برسلك...باي باي"
" باي" 

كمل طريقه حمدان لبيت عمه وهو مرتاح لانه اطمن على فطوم..
----------------------------

----------


## Taka

الجزء الواحد والسبعين

دخل حمدان الميلس وماحصل حد فيه..اكيد عبدالله في الدوام لانه سيارته محد… من عقب ناصر وخالد الميلس صار دووم فاظي..الله يردهم بالسلامه ويرجع البيت مثل قبل… طلع من الميلس وسار يسلم على اخته ميره..حصلها في الصاله تعابل بنتها الصغيره… وعنود عندها.. دخل وسلم عليهن ويلس وياهن ربع ساعه… عقب خلاهن ودخل البيت ..حصل الشايب يالس يتقهوي بما انه توه الوقت اول العصر وبعد شوي بيطلع وبيسير عزبته..
حمدان: السسسسسسسسسسسلام عليك عمي..
بو خالد: مرررررررررحبا الساع..وعليك السلام والرحمه..
نش بو خالد ووايده حمدان مع انه حمدان اصر عليه يتم يالس… ويلس حمدان عداله..
حمدان: شحاااااااالك عمي..؟ عساك طيب؟
بو خالد: بخيييييير والله ياولدي شعلوومك انته ؟
حمدان: والله علومنا طيبه وبخير وسهاله… بتسير العزبه احين..؟
بوخالد: هي والله..بتخاويني.؟
حمدان: غير المره عمي عندي شوية اشغال…بس ان خلصت من وقت بمر عليك ان شاء الله هناك..
بو خالد: على خيير..انته متى ييت من ظفار.؟
حمدان: امس والله في الليل واصل.. شوووه ياعمي والله انها شي في هالوقت من السنه..
بو خالد: هييييييييي..جنعت عاد من لحواطه.؟؟
حمدان: هههههههههه لا ماجنعت بس باجل باقي الخطط للاجازه اليايه ان شاء الله..
صد عنه بو خالد يانب ثاني..
بو خالد: هممممم اسميك انته مول ماتجنع من اللعب…قولي شو حالها حصه هنااك.؟؟
حمدان: ههههههههه حصه حالها بخير لا تحاتي…
بو خالد: مرتاحه ويا خليفه.؟؟
حمدان: والله حسب اللي شفته مرتاحه وايد الحمد لله…
بو خالد: الحمد لله…
دخلت ام خالد في هاللحظه وهي لابسه العباة والبرقع…
ام خالد: هااااا حمد يالله هبابنا نخلص…حمدااان ولديه انته هني ثرك…مرحبا مرحبا…
نش حمدان احتراما لها ..
حمدان: مرحبااابج زوود عموووه شحالج عساج طيبه..؟
ام خالد: بخير الغالي الحمد لله عالسلامه متى رديت.؟
حمدان: الله يسلمج من كل شر…امس والله راد…بتسيرين العزبه وياه انتي بعد..؟
ام خالد: هي والله ياولدي من يومين ماشفت الحلال مادري شو صار عليهن شو ماصار بسير الوفهن..!.
رد حمدان ويلس…
حمدان: جنهن الا بناتج ونحن ماندري عموه..!!..هالكثر تحاتين هوش ودياي وبقر.؟
ام خالد: وجي ماحاتيهن مربتنهن وارعاهن من متى وسادات البيت اكثر اكلنا طازج الحمدلله ..نافعتنا هالعزبه..
حمدان: هههههههههههه يووه ثرنا غلطنا في الرمسه… الله يخليلج حلالج ويخليج لهن ان شاء الله هههههههه… ويعطيهن طولة العمر والصحه والعافيه… تاخذين خيرهن وتخلين شرهن ان شاء الله…
قالها حمدان نفس عيايز اول وقام يحيس لسانه شراتهن….والعيوز تظحك…
بوخالد: وااااغمي الغم حمدان..؟!!!!...شوبلاك..؟!...
حمدان: هااااه..؟!... لا ماشي ابد …اخاف بس العصا عدالك مني والا مني…لا الحمد لله ماشي عصا اليوم..
بوخالد: مب لازم عصا بنسل لك العقال ترا…

----------


## Taka

حمدان: ههههههههههههه لالا خلاص اسوي سوالف على عموه بس….يالله ماشي تفاهم… عبدالله وين عيل؟
ام خالد: احيده على وصول…بيي الحين مابيتاخر..
حمدان: وانتوا بتسيرون..؟!..عيل انا بترياه هني ..
ام خالد: برايك ولديه..اتصلبه عشان مايتاخر عليك..
حمدان: لا تحاتين انا مب غريب..
نش بو خالد ..
بوخالد: يالله عيل..بنسير نحن هبابنا نوصل لين هناك بعد…فمان الله…
حمدان: الله وياكم..
طلعوا الشواب وخلوا حمدان اروحه في الصاله..يلس على كرسيه المفضل وقعد يجلب في القنوات…شوي وداخله عليه نوره في ايده صحن صغير…
نورة: طالع..!!!...وين ابوووووووويه.؟!!!...
عقد حمدان حياته…
حمدان: وعليج السلام والرحمه…بخير الله يسلمج..الله يسلمج من كل شر انا وصلت امس في الليل وياي اسلم عليكم…
ظحكت نوره..
نورة: شووووووبلاك جنك عيوز ماكول غداها..!!..وشحاااااااااالك ولد عمي…الحمد لله عالسلامه يالصايع..
حمدان: صايع فعينج…شو فايدج؟؟
اطالعت نوره الصحن باسف…
نورة: حلاوة توني مخلصتنها ويايبه لابويه منها..يحبها…
حمدان: زين هاتي..من حظي…
ومد حمدان ايده وعطته نوره الصحن وهجم عليه..
نورة: على كثر الحلاوه اللي تاكلها ليته يبين فيك شي…
حمدان: الغاليه انا رشيق..اتحرك وايد واحرق اللي اكله…بعدين انتي مب من زينج انزين..؟!..
يلست نوره على كرسي شوي بعيد وظحكت..
نورة: ههههههههه انا والا….عرب..؟!!!...
حمدان: آآآآآآآآآآآخ يانوروه لا تذكريني… ياخي قوليلها تاكل مب زين عليها غادية شرا المسواج ماينعرفلها ويه من مقفى..!!..
نورة: هههههههههههههههههههههههههه ماعليه بقوووووولها….
حمدان: قوليلها والله صدق…قوليلها يقولج حمدان كلي وانتفخي ماعليج من حد….
نورة: ان شاااااااااااااء الله..فرصه تصدق ادقلها احين لاني من يومين مادري عنها شي..
تذكر حمدان ان فطيم بترقد احين ومايبا حد يزعجها بمرضها…
حمدان: لالا…لا ادقين احين..يمكن داومت الصبح ورقدت…لا تاذين الشيخه فاطمه…
نورة: يالله يالله…وشو دراك عاد انها راقده…؟!..
حمدان: انااقول الاحتمال الاكبر انها راقده بعدين لا ادقيلها وانا موجود …عن اسحب السماعه عنج نفس ذاك اليوم تراني ماتحكم بتصرفاتي…!!
نورة: هههههههه خلاص اوكي بعد صلاة العشا بتصلبها..
حمدان: صح هي شخبارها؟.!!..
حمدان اونننه مايعرف عن فطيم شي غير اللي تخبره نوره اياه..
نورة: احيدها بخير تشقح وتنطح…قتلها انك ساير صلاله..قالت لي اذا صور شريط خلي الشريط عندج عشان يوم اييكم اشووووفه ههههههههه…
حمدان: ههههههههههههه فاااااااااااااالها طيب ماطلبت والله طويلة العمر…بس خليني اسجله على شريط عووود ..ويوم بيوون قوم فطيم بعطيج الشريط…
نورة: صاير طيب والله…خلنا نستغل الفرصه…اقول حمدان شو يبتلي من صلالة؟ ..
حمدان: يبت لج الله يسلمج…حشيش اخضر..بس يبس عاد من طول الدرب..ويبت لج طين…وبقره ظايعه حصلتها عاليبل..!..
نورة:……………سبـــــــــال…
حمدان: ههههههههههههه والله… دام امي مايبت لها شي انتي بييبلج..؟؟ مادريت مثلا انج حرمتي وملزوم بج.!!!.
نورة: لا يابوي الا ياحظك ..خلاص انا معرسه احين ..
حمدان: وريلج كل يوم لاعن خيرج اظن…
برطمت نورة..
نورة: والله انك صااااااااادق..ذكرتني ما اتصلت بالمشغل اللي بابوظبي اتاكد منهم…
ربعت نورة ويابت دفتر صغير كانت تكتب فيه كل شي يلزمها… وسارت للتيلفون واتصلت بالمشغل اللي تبغيه وقعدت تستفسر منهم عن اشخاص تخص فستان العرس اللي بعدها مافصلته لين الحين…
دخلت عنود في هاللحظه يايه من عند ميره ويوم شافت اخوها يالس بروحه مع نوره فضلت تقعد معاهم..يلست عدال حمدان وقعدت تساله عن صلالة شو سوا وشو ماسوا وشو شاف وغيره..
مامرت عشر دقايق الا وعبدالله ياي..
عبدالله: السلام عليكم…مرررررررررحبا الساع براعي صلااااااااله…
حمدان: مرحبتييييييين هلا والله …. ( توايه مع عبدالله)… شحاااااااااالك؟
عبدالله: بخيييييييير شحالك انته شوو علووومك؟ الحمد لله عالسلامه…
حمدان: الله يسلمك يارب شخبارك؟
عبدالله: والله اخباري طيبه الحمد لله..استريح…
يلس حمدان ويلس عبدالله عداله… عقب اطالع عنود وتذكر..وظحك..
عبدالله: عنودي ماسلمت عليج…
عنود: زين يوم ذكرتني بعد…
عبدالله: بعدين بعدين هههههههههههههه…
حمدان: اطلع.؟!!..
عبدالله: لالا بعدين فووووق بسلم عليها اخاف بعدين تقولون عبدالله يراوينا افلام عوذ بالله منها…
عنود: ههههههههههههههههه ويا راسك اللي يقول شو عاد هذا سلامك…بوسه عالخد وعالطاير بعد…
حمدان: واااااااااااااااخزياه..بوسه عالخد بعد..؟؟؟ لالالالالالالالا عبدالله اسمحلي شو هذا انته وايد طفس…
عبدالله: اووص..بنشوفك يالطويل عقب عرسك….
رفع حمدان ايده كاني يدعي …
حمدان: آآمين…
هالحركه سببت لهم صدمه…رفعوا عبدالله وعنود حواجبهم وابتسموا باستغراب…
عبدالله: طاااااااااااالع.!!..يبا يعرس مسود الويه..
عنود: بسير ابشر امااااااااااااايه تترياه يعزم..
حمدان: والله ياوييييييييييييلج..محد يدخل في هالسالفه انا يوم بعزم بقولها بروحي.. الا اسوي سوالف عليكم….ادريبها امج بتربع تخطبلي اي بنت تعيبها…
عنود: جي وانته منو تبا؟
حمدان: ماريد حد بس فكوووني..محد يسولف وياكم صدق..
عبدالله: بس نحن شفناها غير طالعه من الخاطر مب مال سوالف…
حمدان: ههههههههههههه هذا لاني السنه اللي طافت ماخذ جايزه اوسكار لاحسن ممثل..
سكرت نورة التيلفون وانضمت لهم…وقعدوا يسولفون شوي رباعه عقبها ترخص حمدان وطلع وركب عبدالله عشان يتسبح ويرتاح..ويلست عنود مع نوره …

******

----------


## Taka

المسا وكالعاده الساعه تسع ونص…رجعت فطيم اطرش مسجات لحمدان وهالمره كانت شوي احسن عن اول…
" حمدااااااااااان..!!" 
كان حمدان يتعشى في البيت ومن وصلته هالمسج نش عن عشاه وتغسل وركب حجرته…
" ياعيووون حمدان الحولا"
" منو الحووولا؟؟!"
" عيووني"
" ومنو عيونك"
" انتي"
" يعني انا حووولا"
" بالضبط جذي..ياذكية انتي "
" ماعليك يالمسطره.."
"ههههههه مقبوله منج…ها شو الصحه احين؟ اهون؟"
" هي الحمد لله الظهر كلت بندول ورقدت واحس نفسي احين بخير"
" الحمد لله..يعني بداومين باجر"
" ان شاااء بداوم ماقدر اغيب لاني اليوم غايبه ماداومت"
"ان شاء الله بتصبحين بخير… دقت لج نوره اليوم؟"
" من نص ساعه مسكره عني…ههههههههه خبرتك عن الفلم لاه"
" هههههه هي قتلها فالها طيب ماطلبت"
" تعرف شو قالت اول شي..قالت حمدان يقولج انقعي في درام!!"
" ههههههه تقص عليج "
" ههههه ادري عقب صلحتها وقالت الصدق"..
" ما بتون بيت عمي قريب؟"
" ماظني...ماشي مناسبه الا جان فعرس سعيد" 
"فطوم ابا اشوفج..."
"جان استحي انا.."
" ههههههههه لالا صدق...والله ابا اشوفج"
" حتى انا..بس تدري انته انه مافيه مجال"
" الله يعينج علي انا حظي منحوس من استويت يعني بيلحقج الحظ النحس وياي"
" ههههههه لا تقول جي..بعدين حتى لو كلامك صدق..راضيه"
"حلفي"
" والله"
" جان انا اللي استحي احين..ههههههه فديتج والله"

تموا يسولفون لين ماعورتهم يديهم من الكتابه ..

مرن شهرين على هالاحداث.. ترتيبات نوره طبعا على قدم وساق على قولتهم..تحاول تخلص اشغالها وفعلا خلصت منها وفصلت الفستان بتعاقد مع المشغل على اساس هي تدفع نص القيمه.. يفصلونه لها مخصوص..تلبسه وبعدها ترجعه للمحل عشان يتم تاجيره...سعيد من شهر انتهى من البيت وقفله وبدا يرتب شوي غرفته الحاليه اللي بيسكنون فيها فتره لين مايخلص بيتهم وهذا طبعا لين مايخلص يباله تقريبا ست شهور او اكثر...كانت فرحته قد الدنيا...مب قادر يصدق ان حلمه اللي حلم به سنين اخيرا بيتحقق...لكنه لين الحين متخوف..يخاف انه يصير شي وايد القدر ماترحم...تدخل في اوقات تكون انته في قمه فرحتك وتخرب عليك...ويكون هذا نصيبك وترضابه بس هو مايتوقع انه بيتقبل أي شي يخرب عليه..ولازم افكاره تكون متفائله وان شاء الله مابيصير شي...

لكنه بعد ايام صار شي ممكن انه ينكد عليه لانه زعله الحين...

----------


## Taka

وكان قبل العرس باسبوعين ونص....يوم قالت له نوره انها خلاص مابتكلمه لين العرس.. وكان ساعتها عندهم في البيت ياي في زياره...
سعيد: لا تقعدين لي تسوين حركات علي احين...
نورة: اوامر عمتك...شو اسوي؟
سعيد: مب عليه هالرمسه نوروه... لو انتي ماقتنعتي برمستها مابتقولينها الحين..لكنج مقتنعه....
كان شكل سعيد معصب وعيونه تنفث نااار... وهو يطالعها بنظرات معصبه ومتفحصه...اما نوره فنزلت عيونها لريولها..
نورة: انزين تبا الصدق...صدقها...يعني نحن احين تعودنا على بعض..وقت العرس بيكون عادي عندك وو...
قاطعها سعيد بعصبيه..
سعيد:..عــــــــادي.؟؟؟!!!!!!!...شو تخرفين انتي؟
نورة: سعيييد...صدق بيكون عادي عندك جنك ياي زياره مثل الحين...
سعيد: الوضع...مب...نفسه...اوكي..؟!..
نورة: بس بتمل مني...
سعيد: شوووووووووه..؟!!.. 
نورة: سعيد..هد اعصابك..الغرض من هذا كله انه نتوله على بعض لين العرس...عرفت.؟!..
سعيد: انا ماعندي مشكله في اني اتوله عليج حتى وانا يالس هني وياج...بس جان انتي عندج مشكله في هالموضوع ارمسي من احين..
نورة: انته شحقه تجلب الرمسة دوم...؟
سعيد: انا ماجلبت شي...قولي انج انتي تبين هالشي قولي...
نورة: قلت لك هذي اوامر امايه...وبعدين مابغيك تمل مني والله...
سعيد: اذا بمل منج احين يعني مابمل منج بعد العرس.؟!!..
نورة: ساعتها بنكون معرسين خلاص...
سعيد: يعني طاح الفاس بالراس..
نورة: شو قصدك؟؟؟
سعيد: قصدي بما اني بنظرج بمل من الحين اكيد اني بمل اضعاف بعد العرس والا شو رايج انتي؟؟ زواج مثل هذا يصلح؟
نورة: سعيد...شو قصدك؟
سعيد: قصدي نكنسل العرس احسن...
انصدمت نوره...نكنسل العرس؟؟؟ ... عرس حلمنا فيه سنين نكنسله احين يوم نحصله بسبب شي تافه؟
نورة: هذا اللي انته تباه...؟
سعيد: هذا اللي انتي تبينه مب انا...من احين تبين تفارقيني ثلاث اسابيع عشان تقدرين تتولهين عليه واطالعين فويهي في العرس.؟؟..باجر يوم بنعرس وخلاص شو بتسوين بعد؟ بتقوليلي بسير عند اهلي كم اسبوع عشان ما امل منك وارد اتوله عليك؟؟
دمعت عيونها نوره....
نورة: انا مب هذا قصدي... لكن اذا انته ماتبا هالعرس سو اللي تبغيه انا مابغصبك انك تاخذني...
سعيد: مب انا اللي مابغي العرس معروف منو اللي مايبغيه...واذا انتي تبين هالشي انتي رمسي مب تعقينه كله على راسي في اخر لحظه....
نش من مكانه وهو معصب حده..وكمل..
سعيد: وانا مابعترض على أي قرار تبينه.. فكري من احين اذا كنتي تبغيني صدق او لا قبل ما تطور المسائل...
طلع من الميلس حتى بدون مايتريا نوره تسويله درب..وبعدها من البيت وعلى طول ركب سيارته وتوه كان بيطلع من الباب الرئيسي بالسياره الا وحمدان داش ..يوم شافه اضطر يوقف...نزل حمدان من سيارته وهو يبتسم ..ويا صوب سعيد اللي نزل بتكاسل وعلى ويهه ملامح الضيج والعصبيه...
حمدان: سلااااااااااااااااااااااااام هلا والله بو عسكوووووور..
سعيد: وعليك السلام هلا حمدان..
توايهوا...وحمدان فصخ نظاراته وهو يطالع ويه سعيد وعيونه مرصصه..بتفحص...
حمدان: حد سارق حلالك؟
سعيد: ...شحالك؟
حمدان: متظارب ويا ويه النحس؟
اطالعه سعيد بعصبيه على هالشتيمه لحرمته وحبيبة قلبه..
سعيد: انته ويه النحس لا تسب...
ابتسم حمدان...
حمدان: اركب سيارتك ووقفها في الكاراج والحقني الميلس احين...
سعيد: حمدان بسير انا ..
حمدان: وين تبا؟
سعيد: بسير..
حمدان: وييييين..؟!..
سعيد: بسير بس بظهر..بسير بيتنا...
حمدان: ان ظهرت احين خشمي مابيدق خشمك حتى فعرسك فهمت..؟!..وقف سيارتك والحقني الميلس..
تافف سعيد وهو يشوف حمدان راكب سيارته ويوقفها..ركب هو بعد سيارته متظايق يبا يطلع من هالبيت باسرع فرصه بس حمدان مشكله... وقف سيارته ونزل..وسار هو وحمدان للميلس...ويلسوا هناك كان الميلس فاظي كالعاده..
حمدان: هات من الاول...شو عندك...؟
سعيد: ماعندي شي..
حمدان: ارمس خلصني..شو قالت لك نوره..؟
سعيد: نوره الظاهر ماتباني..
رده فعل حمدان كانت ظحكه...قصيره ومتعجبه..بعدها ظحك بصوت عالي...
سعيد: لا تظحك...ماشي يظحك...
حمدان: والله جنك قايل نكته...احين نووووووووووووووووره...ماتباك.؟؟!..تخبلت انته..؟!..
سعيد: صدق ارمسك...جنها الا ملت مني وماتبغيني....
حمدان: ليش عاد؟؟..انته اكيد فاهم شي غلط مستحيل اصلا نوره والله تموت على التراب اللي تمشي عليه...
التفت له سعيد وعيونه تلمع كعادتها يوم حد يقوله بانه نوره تحبه او حتى تكن له مشاعر محبه..!!..
سعيد: نوره ماتنزل نفسها لهالدرجه..
حمدان: بس نوره تحبك لهالدرجه...صدقني... صح انا دووم صك حك وياها بس اعرفها عدل...
سعيد:....................
حمدان: قولي شو قالت لك.؟!..
سعيد: اون انته بتمل مني.. خلنا نفترق لين العرس..عشان نتوله على بعض...
حمدان: وشو فيها..كل المعاريس اللي مالجين من قبل يسووون جي...
سعيد: نحن مب مثل كل المعاريس...نتريا هالعرس من متى.... والله اني يمكن من عشر سنين حمدان عشر

----------


## Taka

*سمحولي على التأخير بس انا مخلط شويه......*

----------


## Taka

*هيه الحين عرفت.... يالله بكمل....*

سنين عمر هذي مب شوي...وانااتريا...
حمدان: ادري انزين ..بعد كم اسبوع بتكون لك كليا...
سعيد: ياخي لا تستوي شراتها انته بعد افهمني..انا مب على سالفه فراق كم اسبوع محتشر..تراني فارقتها من قبل اكثر عن شهر وشهرين بعد...انا معترض على المبدأ...
حمدان: وشووو هو فهمني...؟!..
سعيد: احين بالله عليك بما اني بمل منها من احين..بعد العرس مابمل منها بعد..؟؟.. وبعدين نحن عقب كل اللي مرينا فيه وكل اللي بينا..نحتاج لفراق كم اسبوع عشان نقدر نتوله على بعض.؟!.. انا احين وانا يالس عندك توني مخلنها ومتظارب وياها تولهت عليها .!!!...بس قسم بالله الحريم محد يعرف كيف تفكيرهن..؟!..
حمدان: خذها على قد عقلها انزين...خلها لين العرس ...وعقب بتم تحت نظرك..
سعيد: انا قتلها كنسلي العرس اذا ماتبغيني وانا مابعترض...
حمدان: خيبه تخيب العدو شو بلاك انته جي ياخي عصبي..؟!..ماحد يرمسك..
سعيد: قهرتني..
حمدان: وانته ماتعرفها يعني هذي خبله بتعاند فيك وبتسويها...
سعيد: اذا سوتها لا عرفها ولا تعرفني ومامبينا شي..
حمدان: تراها بتعاند فيك...سعيييد.. رد البيت ورمسها من اول ويديد..
سعيد: والللللللللللللله ماردييييييييييت...خلها تولي...
حمدان: شووو خلها تولي افاااااااااااااا...
سعيد: شحقه انا اسير...هي غلطانه شحقه هي ماتتصل وتعتذر.؟؟!...
حمدان: ياريال البنت عنيده....عنييييييييييييده مثل التيس...
عقد سعيد حياته وهو يطالع حمدان..
سعيد: محد غيرك تيس..
حمدان: ههههههههههههه ماعرفنالك..
سعيد: انا اسبها واشرشحها اوكي بس غيري لا...
حمدان: شمعنى.؟
سعيد: بس..حرمتي مارظى عليها...
حمدان: ياويلي ياويلي...حرمتك زعلانه داخل وعلى وشك انها تكنسل العرس...الحقها..
سعيد: خلها تسوي اللي يرضي ضميرها..انا ماغلطت..اذا بتمل مني من احين ..اكيد بتكرهني عيل عقب العرس..يزاي يعني اني ابا مصلحتها ومصلحتي..؟؟..
حمدان: وقسم بالله ماشفت انسان فحياتي يحرف الكلام ويفهم على كيفه جي شراتك.؟!..انته شووو ياخي..احين من صدقك بطنشها؟...
سعيد: هي والله خلها تسوي اللي تباه عندها لين العرس تقرر...وانا بعطيها الفتره الي تبغيها وبشوف اخرتها وياها لكن مابتكون النتيجه طيبه لها..ولا تتوقع اني بستقبلها بالاحظان فيوم العرس...
كان سعيد شكله من الخاطر زعلان..وحمدان لو مب الموقف الحساس لسعيد كان نقع من الظحك عليه... لكن بسبب عناد هالثنينه الموضوع ممكن يطور وهو يعرف سعيد لين وين يقدر يوصل ويعرف نوره بعد لين وين تقدر توصل بعنادها...ودام انه وقف على هالموقف..لازم يتصرف بمقدرته...بيكلم نوره..وبيفهمها وجهة نظر سعيد عن تتهور المينونه...
حمدان: مابتستقبلها بالاحظان..؟؟ انته.؟؟ متاكد يعني..
سعيد كتم ابتسامه غادره..
سعيد: هي متاكد..
حمدان: واذا هي استقبلتك بالاحظان .؟؟
سعيد: بطنشها..
حمدان: هههههههههههههههههاي..احلف.؟!..
سعيد: ياخي جب..اسكت عني انا معصب احين...

----------


## Taka

نورة كانت ماتزال يالسه في الميلس بعد ماطلع سعيد عنها... منصدمه من المجرى اللي تحولت له الامور...كيف سعيد يفكر مجرد تفكير انه يكنسل العرس عسب شي تافه فاهمنه غلط... وشوفيها لو ابتعدنا عن بعض كم اسبوع ؟ بيموت يعني؟... كل المعاريس جي يسوون... عبدالله وعنود سووا جي...وخليفه وحصه نفس الشي... وكانت النتيجه حلوه للكل...طاحت علي انا يعني؟!... ليش انا ريلي عصبي جي ومايتفهم.؟!... هذا قبل العرس جي شقايل بعد العرس اذا واجهتنا مشكله او صارت بينا مشكله كيف بنحلها.؟؟ بالعصبيه بهالطريقه.؟. لانه ابدا مايتفاهم هالانسان..اوووفف...
نشت من الميلس الصغير وراحت للصاله ويلست هناك..امها موصتنها ماتخلي البيت فاظي..عنود كانت عند اهلها..وامها راحت عند يارتهم شوي وبتي.. وابوها محد..وعبدالله في الدوام..وهي مجبوره تقعد ارووحها.. فسارت الصاله ويلست هناك وهي متكدره من الخاطر وتفكر برده فعل سعيد الغريبه...اكنسل العرس مره وحده ياسعيد.؟!!...
بعد دقيقه سمعت صوت سياره وشكلها طالعه من البيت...وبعد دقيقه ثانيه دخل حمدان البيت...
حمدان: سلااااااااااام عليج يالعروس..
ابتسمت نورة بسخريه..
نورة: أي عروس الله يخليك..وعليك السلام حمدان...شحالك؟
يا حمدان ووقف جدامها..
حمدان: اول شي قومي عن كرسيه..!!..
نشت نوره بدون اعتراض عن كرسي حمدان المفضل وراحت قعدت مكان ثاني.. ويلس حمدان بعد ماتاكد من مشاعرها لانها لا اعترضت ولا غايظت ولاشي...ومب من عوايدها الاستسلام..
حمدان: انا بخير الحمد لله شحالج انتي بنت عمي؟
نورة: الحمد لله ماشي الحال.. عنود بتبات عندكم؟
حمدان: لالا ماظني..بترد هني المسا...بلاج مويمه.؟
نورة: ماشي...
حمدان: عليه هالحركات؟
انورة: أي حركات...؟!..مافيني شي.. بس ملانه...
حمدان: ملانه من كل شي حتى من سعيد.؟!..
انتبهت نوره وبحلقت بعيونها عليه...
حمدان: هي هي..ِشفت سعيد ورمسته وخبرني بالسالفه....شو بلاج على الريال؟!..
نورة: والله ربيعك ماصدق يحصل سبب عشان يتكلم عن الغاء العرس..
حمدان: لاحوووووووووووول ولا قوة الا بالله كل حد يرد عالثاني.. بوي بلاكم.؟؟ توتر ماقبل العرس هذا والا خبال ماقبل العرس.؟؟
نورة: انا ماقلت له شي...قلت له بس خلنا نفترق لين قبل العرس عشان ...عشان..نجدد يعني...عشان نكون من زمان مب شايفين بعض..يعني قوم عبدالله سووها..وقوم حصه...محد اعترض منهم وسوا هالصدعه كلها شمعنى انا يعني طاحت على حظي.؟!..
حمدان: انتي ريلج غير...مايتحمل فراقج يمكن...
نورة: يعني انا اللي اتحمل.؟!..
حمدان: انزين خلاص عيل بلاها هالفتره اللي تبين تحطينها بينكم..
نورة: هذي اوامر امي مايبت كلام من عندي انا...يتني اليوم الصبح قالت لي بعدج ترمسينه انتي سعيد.؟ قتلها هي..قالت بس خلاص قطعيه لين العرس والا بشل التيلفون عنج...يعني كلام يحرج الصراحه...
حمدان: بعد عموووه غير شكل.!!!!...
نورة: عاد هذا اللي صار..وبعدين مهما كان... مايحقله يقولي كنسلي العرس.. حشى مايسوى عليه...
حمدان: وانتي صدقتي عاد انه يبا هالشي...
نورة: ليش يقوووله عيل..
حمدان: هو منقهر منج لانه يتحسبج مليتي منه عشان جي تبين تفارقينه عشان تقدرين تتولهين عليه...اما هو مايحتاج فراق عشان يتوله عليج لانه دايما يكون متوله على قولته...
نورة: انزين والله حتى انا....بس امي تقول لا ترمسينه شو اسوي.؟!..اعارضها عشان يفركشون علينا العرس امره..يسوونها اهلي تراهم تصنيفات عليهم...
حمدان: تعاييتبكم...المهم انتي سكتي عن الموضوع..وهو بيسكت بعد...لا تسوين شي تندمين عليه..
نورة: تتحسبني بكنسل؟ لا ابوي يبا يكنسل يكنسل ارووحه انا مب مكنسله شي..مافيني المشاكل اطيح على راسي انا والكل يلوم بي..خله هو يتحمل المسؤوليه اذا كان مايباني هو يتصرف..
حمدان: شوو تخنبقين انتي شو ترمسيييييين.؟؟!...قسم بالله انتي وريلج الرمسه ظايعه وياكم ....
نش حمدان يبا يطلع...

----------


## Taka

نورة: تعااااااااااااااااال...
حمدان: شو تبين.؟؟؟
نورة: سعيد طلع؟
حمدان: هي طلع...
نورة: تعرف وين ساير؟
حمدان: لا...
نورة: ساير اييب فطوم من الجامعه وبيشلها البيت...خلصت امتحانات صيفي على فكره...
بغا حمدان يزل لسانه ويقول ادري..لكنه تصنع الدهشه..
حمدان: لا والله..وشو سوت في الامتحانات؟
نورة: تقول زين..ماعليك منها كديده هذي...
حمدان: قولي الله اكبر...ذكري ربج عوذ بالله من عينج يالحسود...
نورة: هههههه بسم الله كلتني...ماشاء الله والله اكبر ...لا تخاف يابوك...
حمدان: انزين...وماقالت لج سلمي علي.؟؟
نورة: ههههه تقولي سلمي على عرب..عاد انا مادري اذا انته عرب او لا...
حمدان: يالبقره ياللي ماتستحين وهذا انا اللي ياي اواسيج واهدي بالج عسب سعيد تقوليلي جي...بوي شوفي عمرج اذا انتي عرب اكيد انا بعد عرب... واذا انا مب عرب تراج انتي بعد شراتي...
نورة: يالله يانته كيف تتقحطن مره وحده شرا العيايز..
حمدان: ماااغيرج عيوووز....!!..
نورة: والله اذا عيزت بيكون هذا العصبي السبب...بيذبحني قاصره عمر..
حمدان: محد يموت قاصر عمر..كله مكتوب فكتاب عند رب العالمين....
نورة: اقول..وين لحيتك الطويله...وماشي بعد كندوره قصيره....؟!!.
حمدان: مب لازم اكون مطوع عشان اقول هالرمسه او اعرفها...
نورة: روح روح....روووووووووووووح...امبوني اباك تقعد وياي لاني بروحي في البيت بس احين شكلك انته اللي بتذبحني قاصره عـــ...
قاطعها حمدان ببرود..
حمدان: قتلج محد يموت قــاصــ...
نورة: ادري ادري...عطي مقفاك لو سمحت...
حمدان: ليش تامرين علي تعالي خذيه ارووحج...!!.
نورة: حمداااااااااااااااااااااااان.....
صرخت نورة عليه لانه قاعد يغايظها ويقهرها...وهي بروحها مب متحمله زياده...
ظحك عليها حمدان من خاطره..
حمدان: عشان ثاني مره ماتحطين دوبج من دوبي تحملي...فكري مرتين قبل ما تتنقرشين بي..
نورة: يابوك ادري والله بس نسيت افكر مرتين بسبب اللي فيني...خلاص تووبه مابرمسك...
حمدان: انا بسير..
نورة: سيير..
حمدان: باي..
نورة: الله وياك..
طلع حمدان من البيت..داخل البيت عشان يواسيها قامت هي تتقحطن عليه هو...لو مادخل احسن..

مرن هالاسبوعين ونص بدون ما اي واحد فيهم يرمس الثاني او يقوم باي خطوه بانه يراضي الثاني... لانه كلهم عنيدين...وكلهم تيوس على قولة حمدان اللي عيز منهم...خبر حصه بالسالفه عشان يمكن تقدر تصلح بينهم بس خليفه قالها لا تدخل بين أي حرمه وريلها لانه اذا صارت مشكله والا شي بيقولولها انتي قلتي وهو مايبالها المشاكل..مع ذلك حاولت مع اختها واستفسرت عن الموضوع..بس نوره كانت صامده على رايها....
وبناءا على هالموقف..سعيد مايلس فبيت عمته يوم وصلوا العين..حجز في فندق روتانا اللي بييب نوره فيه بعد العرس وسكن هناك...وهو كان مظايق حده.. من الموقف نفسه...ومن فكره بانهم بيعرسون وكل واحد منهم زعلان عالثاني... 
كان في النهار يسير بيت عمته...يتم مع عبدالله وحمدان وهو يتابع ترتيبات عرسه اللي بيكون على يومين... كانوا حاجزين الصاله اليديده اللي جدام الميدان..عرس الريايل بيكون الاربعاء..وعرس الحريم الخميس...امه وعمته اهتمن باغلب التفاصيل ماعدى تفاصيل الفرقة مالت العياله وغيره..اللي المفروض هو سعيد يهتم بها..وفعلا حجزها من فتره ثلاث اسابيع وتم تجهيز كل شي...حتى ادق التفاصيل..على كثر سيراته فبيت عمته لين الحين ماشاف نوره ..ولا هي حاولت الظاهر انها تشوفه...وهالشي زعله زياده...حمدان قاله انه نوره زعلانه وايد بسبب تفكير سعيد بالغاء العرس...لكنه هو مافكر جديا بهالشي..ولا بيفكر بعد انه ينفذه.. هو بس عصب والواحد يوم يعصب يقول رمسه مايعنيها...يعني هي ماتعرف هالشي.؟!!..

اما بالنسبه لنوره فكانن الحريم والبنات حواليها يزنن مثل النحل...لدرجه انهن مايخلن لها وقت للتفكير حالها حال أي عروس...المشاوير والخطط ماتخلص..ودايما دايما وراها شي معين تسويه لكن اللي كان يظحكها اكثر شي هو فطيم اللاصقه على الدرايش ومن تشوف طرف كندوره حمدان تي لنوره تربع شفته وشفته..وعلى ويهها احلى تعبير..

----------


## Taka

يوم الاربعاء دق حمدان باب غرفه سعيد..على امل انه يشوفه جاهز عشان يطلعون مع بعض ويروحون الصاله اللي بيستوي فيها العرس...فتح سعيد الباب وانصدم حمدان...
حمدان: شووووووووووو هذا ياخي ليش مب جاهز..؟!!!..
كان سعيد بعده بوزار وفانيله وشعره مب مرتب...دخل حمدان ورا سعيد الغرفه...
سعيد: مالي مزاج..
حمدان: شووو مالك مزاج اليوم عرسك..
سعيد: ادري ياحمدان ادري...
حمدان: يالله بسرعه ادخل تسبح وتلبس خلنا نطلع...
يلس سعيد على الشبريه متظايق..
حمدان: شو بلاك؟ شو فخاطرك قولي.؟!..
سعيد: مب قادر افكر بالعرس ونوره بعدها زعلانه...لا اتصلت ولا شي..
حمدان: كنسلت هي العرس؟؟
سعيد: ..... لا..
حمدان: عيل مب زعلانه عليك...
سعيد: بس هي زعلانه انا ادري...حد يعرس والعروس زعلانه عليه كد شفتها هذي؟ وتقولي قوم تلبس؟..وين ارووووم.؟!!...
تافف حمدان وتلفت حواليه لين ماحصل ظالته...مسك تيلفون سعيد وعطاه اياه في ايده..
حمدان: اتصل بها الحين..شي وقت..
سعيد: ليش انا اللي اتصل.؟!!..
حمدان: لانك اعقل عنها...ولانك انته المعرس...ولانك بعد الريال وهي الحرمه خذها على قد عقلها لانها بنظرك زعلانه..راضها قبل ماتعرس خلصنا...
فكر سعيد شوي وهو يطالع تيلفونه..وبحركات بطيئه حرك صبعه الابهام وهو يدق على رقم نوره ويتصل...مامرت ثانيه الا وكان يبا يكسر التيلفون وعلى ويهه تعبير عنيف...
تحرك حمدان بسرعه وخذ التيلفون من ايده...
حمدان: هااااه....!!..شو بلاك..؟
نش سعيد من مكانه ومشى بعصبيه في الغرفه...
سعيد: .....مــــــــغــــــــــــلــــــــــــق....!!!.. .
حمدان: انزين بتفجه عقب وبترمسها...يالله عاد سعيد ...خلصنا ادخل تسبح خلنا نسير...
تافف سعيد وشل الفوطه وثياب داخليه نظيفه ودخل الحمام يتسبح...في هالوقت اتصل حمدان بعنود..
عنود: مرحبااا..
حمدان: هلا عنووود...شحالج؟
عنود: بخير والله شحالك انته براااذر.؟؟
حمدان: نشقح وننطح...اقولج..وينها العروس؟
عنود: شو تبغيها؟
حمدان: انتي قولي وينها؟؟؟
عنود: تتحنى..
حمدان: اهااااااااااا...ومتى بتعق الحنا؟...
عنود: مادري يمكن المغرب عشان يسود...
حمدان: اهااا اوكي خلاص عيل فمان الله..
عنود: مع السلامه...
سكر حمدان التيلفون ويلس يتريا سعيد يخلص..وطرت على باله فطيم..من طلعت من الجامعه مارمسها ولا طرش لها مسج ولا هي طرشت..لانها ردت بيتهم...لكنه مرتين دخل على نوره وهي ترمسها واحيانا كانت تسمح له يسمع صوتها..لكنه مع ذلك متوله عليها موووت...مسك تيلفون سعيد وبدا يفتش...مسجات وايد من نوره ومن ربع سعيد ومن حمدان نفسه...بس ثلاث مسجات من فطيم واستانس يوم حصلهن...هو اصلاماسك التيلفون يفتش عليهن بالذات..

----------


## Taka

طلع سعيد من الحمام وهو ينشف شعره وعلى ويهه تكشيره...
حمدان: نعييييييما يالمعرس...
سعيد: .... الله ينعم عليك...
وسكت سعيد...واطالع حمدان بنظره لها معنى وابتسامه جانبية... 
سعيد: عقبالك....
ابتسم حمدان بخجل لاول مره في التاريخ..وارتبك ..
حمدان: الله يسمع منك... يالله تلبس خلنا نطلع..
لكن سعيد ماتحرك...كان يطالع حمدان بنظرات متفحصه...وطول على هالحال... لين ما ارتبك حمدان صدق وللحظه شك بانه سعيد كاشفنه بانه يتواصل مع فطيم بالمسجات...لانه الانسان اللي مسوي شي غلط دايما دايما يكون عايش في خوف بانه امره ممكن ينفضح في أي لحظه...
حمدان: شو بلاك؟!..
ابتسم سعيد وقال..
سعيد: افكر..حمدان...من وين تعرف باخبار فطيم.؟!..
انصدم حمدان وقلبه تم يدق بالقو... 
حمدان: اخبارها؟ ... 
سعيد: لاني اعرفك حمدان مافي شي يردك... ولك فتره طويله طويله من صارت السالفه... مستحيل تكون ماتعرف عنها شي من ذاك الوقت..!!!..
حمدان: احم... مابجذب عليك...انا اسال نوره عنها دوم واعرف اخبارها منها...بس..
حمدان كان متوتر وخايف حده كانه واقف على دبوس ومتحمل..سعيد يعرف؟؟؟ يعرف والا مايعرف؟؟ لا يكون قاعد يختبره ويلعب عليه.؟!!...الله يستر..
اللي مخوفنه زياده انه سعيد تم ساكت وهو يطالع حمدان بنظرات غريبه...
سعيد: نوره وبتعرس وبتسير ..من وين عقبها بتعرف باخبارها.؟؟!!..
حمدان: الله كريم.. بتريا نوره لين تي في الزيارات وبسالها هههههههه...
الظحكه كانت من دون نفس...طالعه غصب عشان يخفف من توتر الجو...
سعيد: بتصبر.؟!!..
حمدان: عشان فطيم اكيد بصبر..
سكت سعيد فتره ثانيه وبعدها ابتسم وحط ايده على جتف حمدان..
سعيد: اذا كنت تباها وتحبها لهالدرجه...الله يكتبها من نصيبك ان شاء الله..
تفجر شعور عنيف فصدر حمدان من فرحته... سعيد عطا موافقته..!!... شي يبشر بالخير...واندفع لسعيد ولوا عليه بالقو...
حمدان: مشكووور والله ياسعيد...والله انك شيخ....
وابتعد عنه ..وعلى ويهه احلى ابتسامه...حتى سعيد كان مبتسم وشكله مبسوط على وناسه حمدان... 
سعيد: قول هالرمسه لبنت عمك العنيده...
وابتعد سعيد للخزانه وطلع كندوره نظيفه يلبسها..
حمدان: تعال صدق.. غالقه التيلفون لانها يالسه تتحنى...اتصلبها المغرب بترد عليك...
سعيد: ولاااااااااا بتصل...خلها تنقع ...
حمدان: ههههههههه افااااا... ياريال بتنزف باجر لها وتقول خلها تنقع؟!..
سعيد: محد قالها تفهم غلط وتزعل...
حمدان: كلكم فاهمين غلط...المشكله كل حد يرد عالثاني واحسن شوي تسووونه انكم تنسوون السالفه هذي وتسولفون عادي ولا كانه شي صار...
سعيد: يصير خير..
بعد ماخلص من العقم راح للمرايه وكان بيتسفر لانه ناوي يلبس سفره وعقال المسا بعد المغرب...مب من الحين لكن حمدان نط فحلجه...
حمدان: لا يا ريااال..خلنا نكشخك انته معرس...
قعد حمدان يسولف عليه ويخفف عنه عشان يبعد الظيج...لبس سعيد السفره والعقال وتكشخ..وتسبح بالعطر...
حمدان: اسمع..اذا بترد هني بعد المغرب انا اقترح عليك تشل شنطه وياك وتحط فيها كندوره ثانيه لانه هذي احتمال تخيس..انزين وفوطه وكل شي تحتاجه لانه هناك في الصاله شي غرفه للمعرس بتحط فيها اغراضك وبتتسبح وكل شي مافينا نرد هني...
سعيد: صدقك والله..

----------


## Taka

نفذ سعيد اللي قاله حمدان لانه عملي اكثر..وطلعوا وراحوا للصاله وبالتحديد المساحه المخصصه للرزف وغيره وين بيكون العرس ..وحصلوا هناك ام خالد مع ام فيصل كانن داخل الصاله يشرفن على العشا والتجهيزات في المطبخ.. وبرا جدام الصاله حصلوا بو فيصل مع فيصل وعبدالله.. اللي قالهم ان خالد وصل اليوم الصبح وهو في البيت يرتاح حاليا والعصر بيي يحظر العرس..لانه ياي مخصوص لاخته عشان ماتزعل وتقول حظر عرس حصه الا انا ماحظر عرسي...
من الساعه خمس والناس تحظر.. اهل سعيد ومعارفه في الشارجه ودبي...كانوا وايدين اكثر عن مايتصورون.. وعنده ربع وايد من بوظبي ودبي والشارجه حتى من راس الخيمه عنده ربع وكلهم حظروا عشانه.. ويوم شافهم نسى شوي الهم اللي فيه وبدا يرتبش ويحس بعرسه... وحمدان ماقصر معاه..يسير ويرد عليه.. كانه من خوان العروس..ماجنه ولد عمها... 
خليفه مرخص حرمته طول اليوم عشان اتم عنداختها وفوق هذا تبات عندها وهالشي اللي كان قاهرنه.. اول مره يفترق عنها من عرسوا..لكن ماعليه هيه ليله ان شاء الله وخلاص...وعلى هالحال لحقهم المغرب للعرس وهو كاشخ.. 
بعد المغرب بشوي راح سعيد لغرفه المعرس داخل الصاله وبدل ثيابه وتنعنش شوي وتكشخ مره ثانيه... مسك تيلفونه واتصل..مايقدر يقاوم..لازم يرمسها..هذا عرسه لازم يتطمن ويرتاح باله... لكنه يوم اتصل حصله مغلق للمره الثانيه... مات قهر..شو سالفتها هذي كله مغلق..؟؟ اكيد ماتباني ارمسها... حشى مايسوى عليها زعل هالكثر..برايها خلها تولي... ماتبا ترمسني..!!..انا بعد مابا ارمسها..
خش التيلفون في مخباه ورد طلع للمعازيم يتصنع الفرحه ويحاول ينسى "التيس العنيد" على قولة حمدان..صدق انها عنيده مثل التيس..!!!..

اما نوره فكانت مظلومه...ادور تيلفونها من اصبحت ولا حصلته... بسبب ربشة البنات والحريم ماتعرف تيلفونها وين طاح.. فكرت تتصل برقمها عشان يصيح وتحصله وين هو لكن يوم اتصلت حصلته مغلق وتذكرت انها امس في الليل اغلقت تيلفونها قبل ماترقد...وين راح من امس لليوم وييين.؟!!!...بعد ماعقت الحنا المغرب..كانت خلاص ماوراها شي ثاني تسويه طول الليل...فتمت مع الاهل تسولف وتظحك... فكرت تتصل به من تيلفون البيت بس البيت متروس حريم وكلهن ازعاج مابتقدر تركز..عقب تراجعت وفكرت بانه هو حاليامستانس اكيد بالربشه هناك ومافيه على حشرتها... 
فطيم يت ويلست عدال نوره في الصاله الساعه 8 ونص المسا..
نورة: حصلتي تيلفوني.؟!!..
دارت فطيم بعيونها..
فطيم: لا ماحصلته... 
نورة: شو بلاج مرتبشه.؟!..
فطيم: ياختي مابين اليوم...
ظحكت نوره.
نورة: تلقينه ويا سعيد مرتبش..مب كل يوم العيد وتشوفينه كفايه عليج الثلاث ايام اللي طافن حوالي 100 مره شفتيه...
فطيم: حرام عليج ماشبعت...
نورة: لو تجابلينه يوم كامل بعدج مابتشبعين..
فطيم: والله انج صادقه...
طبت عليهن عنود ويلست وياهن...
عنود: منو هذا اللي مابتشبع من شوفته.؟!!..
بطلت فطوم عيونها...اووووففف لو تدري عنود ان فطيم تحب اخوها شو بتسوي؟!!.. توترت ولا قالت شي..بس نورة ظحكت وقالت..
نورة: ههههههه ممثل هندي شارتله فلم يديد ولا يابته وياها من الشارجه ..احين تقول متولهه عالفلم..
ظحكت فطوم وكفخت نوره على راسها...جان حمدان استوا ممثل هندي احين.؟!!...
عنود: ههههههههه طالع.؟!!..قسم بالله انتن والهنود مادري شسالفتكن...!!!..حصوووه تعالي سمعي..
يت حصه ويلست وياهن هي بعد.. وفي ثبانها هلال الصغير ولد عليا... اللي بدا يمشي الحين..
حصه: شوبلاكم؟
عنود: يقولولج فطيم تصيح متولهه على شوفة ممثل هندي في بيتهم..عندها شريط يديد اون..!!
حصه: ههههههههه لحقتي اخوج انتي.. يتحظى يوم يشوفني حاطه قناة الهند..!!..
عنود: لا حول ولا قوه انتي بعد.!!..انا قلت عقلتي عن هالسوالف...
حصه: ههههههههههه لا نحن مانتوب.. حب الهنود في دمنا..ههههههه..
عنود: وووووووه الله لا بليتنا ياربي...
نورة: ههههههههههههههههههههههاي.... عنود اشوفج استويتي عيوز... ماشي في الطريج..؟؟
غمزت نورة لعنود..وانحرجت عنود واحمر ويهها... وفطيم اطالع نورة بنظرة كانها تقول شوفي اشاعتج يابت لنا سوالف وسوالف..!!!..
حصه: شوخصج انتي شي في الطريج والا ماشي..؟
عنود: يخصها وابوي..؟!!..انا بنت عمها وريلي اخوها ..لا فديتج لين الحين ماشي في الطريج...
نورة: وانتي حصيص؟؟
بطلت حصه عيونها..
حصه: حسبي الله على بليسج على شو مستعيله انتي..؟ انا تووووني...
نورة: ماشي بس ابا اشوفكن امهات قبل ماروح عنكن الشارجه..
عنود: هههههههههههه فيوم وليله تبانا امهات...ماعليه بتشوفين يوم بتردين من شهر العسل بسالج نفس السؤال..
نورة: ههههههههه خسكن الله..
انحرجت نوره غصبن عنها مع انها بالعاده قوية ويه... بس دام السالفه فيها سعيد تنحرج غصبن عنها....آآخ ياسعيد..شكثر احبك...
في هاللحظه ماتحملت...الا تكلمه...لازم تكلمه... استاذنت منهن وركبت فوق.. لازم تحصل هالتيلفون البلية اللي ماحصل يظيع الا اليوم...وبعد ثلث ساعه دواره..حصلته اخر شي في حجرة حصه.. الله اعلم منو فارنه هناك... اكيد حد من اليهال اللي يتراكظون شرق غرب...واستانست يوم حصلت التيلفون شلته ودخلت حجرتها وقفلت الباب..فتحت التيلفون واتصلت بسعيد..زعلان والا راضي ..غصب تكلمه..مب على كيفه يقعد يتزعل عسب سالفه تافهه..والليله عرسهم.. مايصير يتمون متزاعلين من بعض...
اتصلت.. وتريت وتريت وتريت.......

سعيد كان ماسك التيلفون ويطالع كلمه " حبيبتي" المطبوعه على شاشه التيلفون.... احين اتصلتي؟؟ من متى ادقلج واحين تفيجتي ادقين.؟؟ ... كان زعلان.....وده يرمسها...لكنه يكابر... في النهاية مارد عالمكالمه لين ماسكرت نوره من نفسها...ويوم وقف التيلفون عن الرنين حس بشي غريب...كانه ولاول مره يتوله على رنه التيلفون ومايباها توقف...زعل من خاطره...لكنه هو السبب..ليش مايرد...
يا حمدان ووقف عداله وهو يكلمه لكن سعيد ماسمعه ولا فهم حرف..كانه يتكلم ياباني...
حمدان: شوووووبلاك.؟!!...
التفت له سعيد محتار كيف يجاوب..لكن ولفرحته الغامره قاطعه التيلفون ..رفعه وشاف "حبيبتي" للمره الثانيه...ماياست..مصره تكلمه مثل ماهو كان مصر يكلمها...قعد يتامل هالكلمه فرحان بظهورها على الشاشه الصغيره.... وتاخر بالرد... فسر حمدان تاخر سعيد بالرد بانه تردد..يوم قرب راسه شاف الكلمه سحب التيلفون بسرعه ورد عليه..
حمدان: مررررحبا بالعروووووووووووس مرحبا الساع هلا والله...
عقد سعيد حياته معصب من هالتدخل...لكنه ماتحرك...ودار بنظره على الرياييل اللي يرزفون واللي يسلمون وكل المعازيم..لكنه اذنه وقلبه وانتباهه الكامل كان عند حمدان...

----------


## Taka

عقدت نورة حياتها..
نورة: حمدان.؟؟!!!!!!!!...
حمدان: هي نعم انا ولد عم العروس وربيع المعرس....شحالج؟
نورة: بخير..!!!!..ليش سعيد مايرد عالتيلفون؟ وينه..؟!!..
حمدان: ريلج زعلان ويكابر...
برطمت نورة.
نورة: ادريبه...
حمدان: لا..هو زعلان لانه تيلفونج كان مغلق..من الصبح يتصل يبا يراضيج بس يحصله مغلق ..
نورة: قسم بالله انه كان ظايع وتوني حصلته....من اصبحت وانا ادوره...
حمدان: اهااااااااا والا جي السالفه...انزين هذوووه قوليله هالرمسه...باي..
وحط السماعه على اذن سعيد وعطاه التيلفون وراح عنه عند الشواب اللي يالسين يسولفون...
ارتبك سعيد يوم حصل نفسه بروحه فجاه... لكنه مازال صوته مسموع لاي حد يقرب منه..وعشان يتكلم مع نوره يحتاج لعزله...تحرك ومشى صوب الصاله عشان يدخل غرفة المعرس ويكلمها بهدوء...
سعيد: لحظه شوي..
وصل بعد دقيقه الغرفه ويلس هناك ..
سعيد: آآلوووه..!..
غمضت نوره عيونها من سمعت صوته الملهوف...يالله شكثر اشتاقت له ولصوته...
نورة: هلالا بالمعرس...
ابتسم سعيد..
سعيد: مرحبتين الساع... شحالج؟
نورة: بخير...الحين بخير...
ابتسم سعيد مب عارف شو يقولها...حس انه رجع لايام اول قبل مايعترف لها بحبه وقبل مايتطورون...وتتوضح الامور بينهم... وسكت..
نورة: سعيد... صدق انته زعلان لانه التيلفون كان مغلق.؟!!..
سعيد:..... هي.. اتصلت كذا مره..قلت ماتبيني ارمسج...
نورة: لا والله حرام عليك...كان ظايع طول اليوم...امس قبل مارقد اغلقته ورقدت ويوم نشيت ماحصلته وتوني بس حصلته في غرفه حصه مفرور...
ارتاح بال سعيد من هالناحيه..يعرف نوره مابتجذب عليه عشان تصلح الوضع لانه دايما اهم شي عندها هو الصراحه...في كل شي..
سعيد: اهااااااا...
نورة: بعدك مظايق.؟!!..
سعيد: والله ماعرف...انا من يومين مب في حاله مابغي اعرس واحظر عرسي وانتي زعلانه علي..
نورة: انا مب زعلانه عليك..ادري فيك عصبي..لكن حطيت بخاطري من ذيج الكلمه..
سعيد: اي كلمه..؟!
نورة: بانك اقترحت علي نلغي العرس...
سعيد: والله ماكنت اعني كلامي وانتي تدرين شكثر كنت اتريا هالعرس واتمناه..
نورة: ادري..بس مهما كان...الكلمه تجرح..
سعيد:......... آسف...حقج عليه...
ابتسمت نورة..
نورة: اعتذارك مقبول.... احين طاح الفاس فالراس...صح.؟
ظحك سعيد..
سعيد: هههههه صح...الله يعيني عليج...
نورة: والله يعيني على عصبيتك.....
سعيد: على ايدج بتخف ان شاء الله...
نورة: الله يسمع منك هههههه...المهم..يعني خلاص...راضي علينا؟..
سعيد: اهم شي رضاج انتي....
نورة: انا ماقدر ازعل عليك اكثر من يوم...
سعيد: .........
نورة: شو بلاك ساكت...
سعيد:......احبج...قسم بالله احبج...ولا يهون علي زعلج...
ابتسمت نوره وحست بويهها حااار ...
نورة: حتى انا والله....
سعيد: عيل ليش مااتصلتيبي طول الاسبوعين اللي طافن.؟؟؟
نورة: عشان تتوله علي..!..
سعيد: ردييييييييييييييييناااااااااااا..!!!!!!!!...
نورة: ههههههههههههههههههه...
سعيد: ويا هالويه...
نورة: ايواا ..ايوه طلع طلع يالمعرس..سبني بعد في ليله العرس..
سعيد: قسم بالله براويج باجر...
نورة: هههههههههههه اتريا اللي بتراويني اياه على قولتك..
ابتسم سعيد...
نورة: خلاص انا بخليك رد على عرسك احين... وانا بنزل عندهم تحت بتعشى...
سعيد: اووكي عيوني...مشكورة عالاتصال..

----------


## Taka

نورة: العفوو ولوووووو...يالله فمان الله..
سعيد: مع السلامه...
واخيرا يقدر سعيد يتنفس ويستانس بعرسه...خش تيلفونه في مخباه وطلع برا وهو ناوي يعبر عن فرحته عدل الحين..
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

الجزء الثاني والسبعين


تحركت نوره جدام المرايه باعجاب وهي تشوف صورتها كامله كعروس...وعقب ظحكت على نفسها... باقي بس العقد الالماس وبكون جاهزه... دخلت حصه في هاللحظه.. وجمالها مبهر كالعاده..ابتسمت حصه يوم شافت اختها..لكن نوره حطت ايدها على خواصرها..
نورة: تروحين تغسلين ويهج....هذا عرسي والا عرسج؟؟؟؟
حصه: ههههههههههه ويا ويهج....لا سمحيلي بس انتي مغطيه اليوم...صراحه طالعه جنان بسم الله عليج من العين ....بزقر امايه تقرا عليج ...
نورة: الا زقري امايه وخليها تيب العقد.. المصوره تبا تصور ومايصير اصور بلا عقد..!!..
حصه: مايابوولج اياه؟؟..وييه اصبري عيل..
طلعت حصه من غرفة العروس الخاصه وراحت برااا... الصاله كانت مزحومه بالمعازيم... والعيايز على قفى من يشيل...كلهن شكل واحد..وين بتحصل امها الحين.؟!!.. اكيد عند الباب تستقبل وترحب... مرت على عنود اللي كانت معاها فطيم ... متعوده تكون مع نوره بهالمناسبات لكن بما ان نوره هي العروس اليوم لازم اتم مع حد ثاني...ومنو بتحصل احسن من اخت حبيب القلب.؟!!.
حصلت حصه امها مثل ماتوقعت عند الباب..
حصه: اماايه..
ام خالد: عوونج..
حصه: نورة تقول وين العقد..؟!!..
ام خالد: ويدي..!!!... موجوووووود في شنطتها...
حصه: لا والله.؟!!...
ام خالد: هيي يابنتي حاطينه تحت الثياب انا بايدي حاطتنه ..سيري شوفيه خوفي الا انسرق..؟؟!
حصه: لالالا جنها الا هي مادورته.. بسير اشوفها...
ام خالد: سيري فديتج...
رجعت حصه لغرفة نورة ودورت في شنطتها وفعلا حصلته مكانه ..طلعته ولبسته نوره...
نورة: بتطلعين احين؟
حصه: هي بسير عندهم نجابل العرب..
نورة: مالي خص شو هذا بتخلوني اروحي؟؟
حصه: شو نسويبج تراج بتيسين تصورين احين..
نورة: زقريلي فطيم عيل مسوده الويه حرمه اخوها ولا يت تشوفني ولا شي...
حصه: ههههههه لاصقه فعنوود..

----------


## Taka

نورة: شفتي الخايسه تامن مستقبلها..!!!!..
حصه: هههههههههههههههههههههههه حرام عليج فطيم مب ام ويهين..
نورة: عيل خليها تي اجابلني انا حرمه اخوها احين..
حصه: بقووولها...يالله باي..
طلعت حصه وخلت نوره برووحها في الغرفه الصغيره.. وبعد شوي يتها فطيم ويلست معاها...
في هالوقت سعيد في غرفته في روتانا..كان معاه حمدان...رتب الغرفه على السريع ..كان طالب من محل الورود اييبله سله ورد ..ورق الورد بس يعني ورد مقطع.. ومثل اليهال..قعد هو يفرش الورد عالسرير..عشان نورة يوم تي تستانس على هالورد...وحمدان يساعد شوي ويظحك اكثر...مب مصدق انه يشوف بعينه سعيد العصبي اللي مايتفاهم يتصرف هالتصرفات....لكن من يلومه..معرس..والليله ليلة عرسه...بعد ماخلصوا قفلوا الحجره وسلموا المفتاح وراحوا بيت بو خالد...وحصلوا الجماعه والشباب هناك كلهم متيمعين...في الميلس... ينتظرون اتصال بس عشان يروحون ويزفون سعيد.. وطولوا على هاليلسه..ووصلهم عشا من العرس وتعشوا .. 
انزفت نورة الساعه 11 ... وهي ترتجف من راسها لريوولها... حاولت تبتسم وتكون هادية قد ماتقدر بس صعبه عليها.... انزفت على اغنية وكلمات مكتوبه خصيصا لها وباسمها هدية من خالها..لانه خالها شاعر ويكتب الشعر...ولحنتها الفرقه وغنتها .. كانت نوره تمشي وكل شوي تصد يمين ويسار بناءا على تعليمات العيوز... عشان الكل يشوفها..وكانت تشوف احبابها وخواتها واهلها من كل صوب يطالعونها بنظرات فخر واعجاب...كانت تبتسم لهم وترجع تكمل مشوارها القصير والبطيء الله كان بمثابه مسيرة يوم كامل بالنسبه لنوره...
واخيرا وصلت... كان المفروض انها توقف شوي عشان الكل يقدر يشوفها ويتمعن فيها لكنها ماقدرت..لازم تقعد والا بطيح.. لاحظت حصه شحوب ويه اختها وراحت لعندها بسرعه..
نورة: زين انج ييتي..تعالي رتبي هالفستان ابا ايلس تعبت...
حصه: مسرع ماتعبتي...
نورة: ماقدر اوقف جي ابا ايلس...
حصه: انزين ابتسمي للناس لا تكشرين جي...
ابتسمت نورة وتصنعت الهدوء بينما حصه ترتب الطرحه والفستان ورا نورة عشان تيلس... 
حصه: يالله يلسي...
تنهدت نورة بارتياح ويلست...تتامل الناس ..والاهل..والكل... هذا يوم عرسي...واخيرا...
وقفت فاطمه بعيد شوي عدال الحمام..وهي ترد على تيلفونها..
فطيم: مرحبااااا..
سعيد: هلاااا فطيم..هااا شخباركم..
فطيم: هلا بالمعرس...اخبارنا طيبه تونا زافين العروس...
سعيد: فديتها ياربي...خبريني كيف طالعه.؟؟
فطيم: اجنن والله..ملاك...
سعيد: متى بيزفوووني انا...؟؟
فطيم: مستعيل الريال ههههههه..
سعيد: هي مستعيل...متىىى؟؟
فطيم: قريب ان شاء الله بيتصلون بك يوم يبونكم تشرفون...
سعيد: نحن من الصبح متجابلين ويانا الرقاد...قوليلهم يستعيلون شوي..
فطيم: ان شاء الله بقولهم..
سعيد: يالله بااااي..
سكرت فطيم التيلفون وخشته في شنطتها الصغيره اللي مفصلتنها من نفس قطعه الفستان..وراحت لنورة...ويلست عدالها تعدل بعض الخصلات ..
فطيم: الريال مستعيل....
ابتسمت نورة...
نورة: على شو ياحسره... انا ودي اطلع من هني بسرعه...
فطيم: شكله هو بعد يبا يطلعج من هني باسرع فرصه هههههههههه..
نورة: هههههه سباله...
فطيم: نوروووه... شفت حمدان اليوم العصر...مادري شو كان يبا يشل من بيتكم...
نورة: شافج؟
فطيم: هي بس ماكان بروحه عشان جي اتجاهلني... 
نورة: هههههههههههه..
فطيم: جان انا اتحطم...بغيت اصيح ...
نورة: هههههههه يالله يعله ماتمر سنه الا واشوفج انتي بعد عروس....
فطيم: آآآآآآآآمين... ماذكر حد قالي دعوة العروس مستجابه...!!!!..
نورة: هههههههههههه ندعيلج في كل الاحوال ويا هالراس.. فطيم عطشت...ابا ماي..
فطيم: بييبلج كوب عصير..
نورة: لا...ابا ماي..عطشانه ماي...
فطيم: خلاص ماي ماي..لا تصيحين...
راحت فطيم تيب لنورة كوب ماي..

بعد اقل من ساعه بشوي....اتصلوا بابو خالد..وطلبوا منه انه يشرف هو وخالد وعبدالله مع سعيد وابوه...وفعلا..اشتلوا كلهم وساروا..حمدان كان خااااطره يسير...يحس نفسه لازم يروح..بس وين عاد يرز بويهه...؟!!!.. فراح وركب سيارته وسار بيتهم احسن له عن هالنشبه...
وصلوا قوم سعيد الصاله... مسكين سعيد كان ناوي يلبس بشت ويكشخ لكن نوره حالفه عليه مايلبسه لانها ماتحب البشت... فما تم الا انه يتكشخ بالكندوره والسفره والعقال.ويتسبح بدهن العود ويدخل..كان قلبه يدق بالقو..ولعن عمره يوم انه قال لنوره كلمه "كنسلي"..كيف تكنسل حلم عاشوه سوا وتمنوه...واخيرا تحقق...كان شعور سعيد غريب ماينوصف... عدم التصديق هو الوصف الاقرب له.. سمّ باسم الله ودخل هو مع الحرس الاميري " بو خالد وبو فيصل..وخالد وعبدالله"... وهو مسكين بالوسط..والزغاريط ترتفع والتباريك... ولارتباك سعيد التام ماقدر حتى انه يرفع عينه وهو يمشي صوب نوره... وطلب من عبداالله وخالد يخلون الشواب على يمينه ويساره عشان ينعرف انه هو المعرس... مالت عليهم كاشخين اكثر عنه...وتم يقول بخاطره...الله يسامحج يانوره ماخليتني البس بشتي...!!..
وصل عدال جسم ضئيل مغطاي ببياض ..وماتجرأ لين الحين يصد صوب عروسه... لكنه اضطر في النهايه بسبب تسلط كل الانظار عليه يتريون منه الحركه المعهوده... صد صوبها وقلبه وصل بلعوومه...مايصدق... نورة..ام كشه... صايره بهالجمال والنعومه...وفوق هذا حرمتي...!!!...ماصدق...

----------


## Taka

مد ايده ورفع طرحتها عن ويهها الخجول.. وباسها على راسها... وارتفعت التباريك مره ثانيه... واشتغلت الامور الروتينيه من التصوير والسلامات وقص قالب الكيك وغيره...وحوالي الساعه1 الا ربع شل سعيد عروسه وراح بها لروتانا...لغرفته في الفندق...بعد ماحملوا شنطة نورة الصغيره لسيارته في الوقت اللي كان هو فيه عالكوشه....!.

حصه رجعت البيت مع الاهل بعد العرس..ولمت اغراضها بسرعه..خليفه رفض انها تبات الليله مع انه يدري بانها بتضطر انها ترجع بيت اهلها باجر الصبح عشان تسلم على نورة...قبل مايروحون أي مكان... مع ذلك رفض واصرر انها تبات في بيت ريلها ..كفايه امس ماكانت موجوده... فرتبت اغراضها بسرعه وشلتهم حتى مابدلت الفستان ماواحالها الا وخليفه يدق هرنات... نزلت بسرعه وحطت اغراضها في السيت الوراني..وعدلت الكرسي ويلست...
حصة: السلام عليكم...
خليفه: اوووش اوووش شو هذا..وعليج السلام ...حصوووه..!!!!..اشوفج..
صدت صوبه وهي تبتسم..
حصه: شووووووه والله انه شكلي تعبااااااااان.....
خليفه: تعبان وجي عيل كيف كان اول العرس..؟؟ ماشاء الله ..اللهم لاحسد...
حط ايده على راسها..
خليفه: يالله تبعد عنج العين والحسد وتحفظج يارب...
نزل ايده عن راسها وشغل السياره...وحصه تبتسم له بمحبه..
حصه: انته وايد تخاف علي مع اني عادية والله...
خليفه: من حقي اخاف...لانه ينخاف عليج والله..
حصه: تسلم لي عيوني..
خليفه: الله يسلمج...هاااه شو العرس...وشو العرووس؟ مبسوطه؟
حصه: تتنافظ من الزيغه هههههه...العرس كان حلوووو...كل شي حلوو...هذا اخر عرس يستوي عندنا...
خليفه: ليش غاسله ايدج منه حمدان؟
حصه: ههههههههههههه لا مب غاسله ايدي منه بس اقصد فبيتنا...
خليفه: بيتج وين احين؟ بيتج الحالي والا بيت اهلج....؟!!
حصه: ييييييييييه يا انته اليوم...شبلاك غلس؟ كلهن واحد والله...
خليفه: ههههههههههه تولهت عليج والله..افتقدتج..يوميييين وليله....وايد علي..
حصه: هههههه حتى انا افتقدتك والله ماتشوفني كنت كل شوي ادق لك..
خليفه: وانا بعد ماقصرت...
كملوا سوالفهم لين ماوصلوا البيت...
في الطريج لروتانا تحنحن سعيد ورمس مع نورة لاول مره اليوم..لانه طول الوقت مارمسها.... كان يحس باحراج فظيع مايعرف شو سببه...مع انه بالعاده جريء معاها ومايستحي...بس اليوم صكت عليه...وشردت كل الجرأه اللي محتاجنها عنه...
سعيد: مبروك نوره...
نورة:....احم..الله يبارك فيك..ومبروك لك انته بعد...
سعيد: الله يبارك فيج...ان شاء الله ..اقدر اني..اسعدج واعيشج عيشه مريحه وحلوه معاي.. واذا بان مني أي قصور ياريت...تبلغيني بهالشي...
ابتسمت نورة من هالرسمية...شو قاعد يقول سعيد.؟؟؟... كانهم معاريس توهم يعرفون بعض...!!!..فديته ياربي مرتبك...
نورة: ماعليك قصور ياسعيد...وانا بعد اوعدك بالمثل...
ابتسم سعيد..
سعيد: انا اعرف اني بستانس معاج...
نورة: وانا بعد عارفه هالشي..
سعيد: الحمد لله...على فكره..سفرنا باجر..
نورة: بنسافر باجر.؟!!!!..ويييييين؟؟؟
سعيد: وصلني خبر بانج تبين تسيرين اسبانيا او الهند... وبماانج تحبين الهنود اكثر وهي حلوه هالوقت من السنه قررت نسير الهند ونخلي اسبانيا لوقت ثاني ان شاء الله...
نورة: والله..؟!!!!!..اللــــــــــــــــه فرحتني والله...
سعيد: ههههههههه هذا المطلوب..وصلنا... غشوتج غليظه؟
نورة: هي يايبه معاي غشوه غليظه.. زين اني بدلت فستاني في غرفة الصاله..والا مابروم امشيبه هني...
تغشت نورة بينما نزل سعيد ونزل شنطتها الصغيره اللي شاله فيها اغراض ليوم واحد.. ودخلوا الفندق...
وبعده الغرفه...المفروشه بالورد الجوري الاحمر والابيض..
شهقت نوره وهي تشوف الورد المنثور..وظحكت وهي متاثره ..
نورة: ههههههههههه ..سعيييييييييييييييييد...عبلت على عمرك..!!..هذا كله لي...؟!.
مد ايده وحطها على كتوف نورة وضمها شوي لصدره...
سعيد: ما توفيج حقج والله... شي بسيط هذا...
نورة: مشكوور الغالي...وايد حلووو وعيبني... 
سعيد: انتي اللي حلوه...وتخبلين...
نورة: هههههههههه بدينا عاد..يالله جب...
سعيد: عافان الله هههههههههه...خلاص بنجب...

فطيم باتت بغرفه نورة بروحها بما ان نوره مب موجوده..واستغلت فرصه غياب المعرس بعد وطرشت لحمدان مسج...
" عقبالك " 
كان حمدان توه طالع من الحمام متسبح... ويوم سمع صوت المسج مايا في باله انها فطيم بالتالي طنش شوي..انسدح عالشبريه وهو يفكر فيها... كلهم عرسوا..باقي انا..وفطيم..متى يارب؟ متى.؟!!.. بعد اسبوع بيبدا دوامه في التقنية.. وبتبدا السنه الدراسيه الاخيره له..وبيتخرج.. ياترى بتمر بسرعه والا ببطء شديد..؟!!..

----------


## Taka

مد ايده بتململ ومسك تيلفونه.. ومات من فرحته... تفكيره بها يابها لين عنده..؟!!.. قرا المسج وشق الحلج بظحكه...
"عقبالنا يافطيم...قسم بالله توني كنت افكر فيج واقول متى بيي يومنا؟!" 
ابتسمت فطيم وهي تتخيل نفسها عروس لحمدان...
" متى ما الله كتب...عليك بالصبر"
" صابر تراني..فطيم..بقولج شي..امس صارلي موقف مع سعيد"
" شو صار"
" تكلمنا عنج..وحسيت به موافق وعطا موافقته لي ..قالي اذا كنت تحبها لهالدرجه..الله يكتبها من نصيبك ان شاء الله" 
قد ماخافت في هاللحظه قد مافرحت بعد... تذكرت وقت ماسلمت على اخوها اطالعها بنظره غريبه وابتسامه اغرب وقالها عقبالج ...
" الله يفرحك مثل مافرحتني...شو قلتوا عني؟" 
" هو سالني من وين اعرف اخبارج..قلت له من نورة..قالي نوره بتسيراحين عنك..قلت له بصبر..بس"
"ماشك بشي؟؟"
"اول شي حسيت به شاك..بس بعدين عرفت انه يختبرني بس... اطمني.."
" الحمد لله..تعال انته شحقه اجاهلتني اليوم؟ حطمتني" 
" ههههههه سلامتج من التحطيم...والله يالغاليه مابغيت لج الرمسه..والا انا من داخل ذايب وميت من الوناسه"
قفطت فطوم..
" معقووله عاد..تذوب مره وحده؟!!."
" برايج لا تصدقين يالطولول..."
"ههههههههههه انزين يالمسطره..حمدان ماخبرتك بنتيجتي.."
" طلعن؟ هااااااا بشري؟"
" يبت امتياز وحده..و الثانيه بي.."
" مبروووووووك لج هدية"
" روح لاه..كل ما اييب امتياز تقولي لج هدية ولين احين ماشفت شي.."
" هههههههه موجودات الهدايا في الحفظ والصون..في الشنطه الصغيره داخل الكبت.."
" شوووه.؟!!"
"هي..اشتري واخزن...يوم باخذج بعطيج اياهن"
" هههههههه هيي دام جي السالفه برايك عيل"
" خبريني كيف شكله سعيد وهو عالكوشه؟ كان خاطري اشوفه"
" ماصد صوب نوره الا مرتين ثلاث ولا رمسها طول الوقت..تخيل"
" معقووووله.. خبل هذا مب صاحي"
"ههههههه هي والله... اخبرك...رصيدي بيخلص"
" اطرش لج؟"
" مب كل يوم العيد ههههه والله مااطرش باجر بشتري بطاقتين..يالله شي فخاطرك؟"
" سلامت قلبج عمري ..تصبحين على خير"
" الله يسلمك..وانته من هل الخير..فمان الله"
" الله وياج"
.....
حط التيلفون حمدان عداله وانسدح عشان يرقد وهو مرتاح البال..

بالباجر الصبح الاهل كلهم متيمعين فبيت بو خالد.. حتى بيت محمد كامل كلهم معزومين هناك عالغدا..وطبعا اهل سعيد من اول موجودين هناك.. مب كلهم باتوا فبيت بو خالد.. يعني امنه وريلها وشيخه وريلها باتوا في فنادق ..اما فطيم ومنى ومنال وام فيصل وابو فيصل..وطبعا عليا وفيصل باتوا في البيت... بالتالي الضحى حوالي الساعه 11 كان البيت فوووووووول وزحمه عالأخر..
الساعه 12 تقريبا وصلوا المعاريس.. وكان الاستقبال حار لهم عند الطرفين..نورة طبعا دخلت عند الحريم على طول وسعيد دخل الميلس مع باقي الرياييل..
كانت الفرحه مبينه على ويه نوره...بالرغم من غلاسه الكل عليها لكنها كانت بوجه عام مرحه ..وفرحانه..واهم شي بالها ارتاح اخيرا..
الربشه في البيت كانت بلا حدود...حريم وايد ومسويات مجموعات كل مجموعه حشرتها اكبر عن حشرة الثانيه....
صلوا الجمعه..وتغدوا... وبعد الغدا سلمت نورة على اهلها كلهم..ووصت خالد يشل شريط العرس لناصر ويسلم عليه ويشل بعد شريط عرس حصه لانه ماشافه لين الحين... ووعدها بخير... وبعد ماحملت شنطتها الكبيره اللي تحوي كل اغراضها وملابسها اللي ممكن تحتاجها في السفر.. توكلوا المعاريس صوب دبي..مطار دبي.. عشان يسافرون...

وبعدماراحوا المعاريس..تيمعوا هل الشارجه كلهم بعد عشان يسيرون..وفطيم شافت حمدان للمره الثانيه في هاليوم بس كانت متغشيه..اول مره شافته كانت من ورا الدريشه يوم توه واصل..والحين اكيد بيشوفها..شي غريب كيف تحس بانه اقرب لها من ذاتها من بعد ماكانت تنفر من وجوده حواليها....كانت تحس انه استهتاري وخقاق ومزعج..مثل الذبابه... لكن في النهاية اكتشفت انه له قلب هش..وطيب...وحنون لابعد درجه..!

مرت الايام وكانوا المعاريس عايشين احلى حياة...الحب بينهم ماتغير لكنه زاااد...المناطق في الهند اجنن.. وثنيناتهم نورة وسعيد يعرفون يتكلمون هندي...وهالشي كان سبب دائم للضحك يوم يحاولون يتكلمون هندي مع السكان...اللي كان هز الراس عندهم شائع بشكل غريب... من حد يرمسهم هزوا روسهم...نورة من زود خبالها اشترت سااااري..(الزي الرسمي للمتزوجات خصوصا في الهند).. ويوم راحوا للشقه لبسته لسعيد وتم ميت من الظحك عليها...
سعيد: والللللللللللله ياصورج... صبري بس..وين الكاميرا..!!.
نورة: ايييييييييييه ..شووو تصورني تخبلت...عشان ماتخلي حد ماتراويه الصور...
سعيد: انا حلفت...صبري بييب الكاميرا..
راح الغرفه وطلع الكاميرا من الشنطه ويابها... ويوم وقف جدامها...عقد حواجبه..
سعيد: نواري..فرق الشعر بدون علامه..؟؟ مايصير...
نورة: شوو علامته؟ اللي بين الحواجب؟ تباني احطها بعد؟؟
سعيد: هي مايصير بلاها...
نورة: هههههههه هي خربانه خربانه..صبر بييب المحدد وبنرسم علامه...
سارت يابت محدد وخذه عندها سعيد..
سعيد: هاتي انا برسم لج...مسكي..
عطاها الكاميرا وقعد يرسم لها وهو يظحك دائره لونها عنابي بين حواجبها... وعقبها مات من الظحك..
سعيد: قسم بالله من الخاطر هندية....شحقه ماخذتيلي بنجابي انا بعد بلبس..!!!..
نورة: ههههههه باجر بناخذلك...
سعيد: يالله وقفي وسوي حركات هنود..بنصورج..

----------


## Taka

قعدت نورة تسوي له حركات وهو يصورها...مثل ماقال حركات هنود...
نورة: بسك من التصوير بسير ابدل ثيابي عشان نطلع نتعشى...
سعيد: هههههههههه خسج الله خلصت الفلم الا عليج...والله الساري عجيب نواري عليج...
نورة: خلاص بسير اخذ جواز هندي...
سعيد: عادي يعطونج صدقيني...سيري بدلي لاني ميت يوووع...
نورة: وااي فديت اللي ميت يووع انا...
تقربت منه وباسته على خده وراحت للغرفه تبدل وهو يتابعها بنظره...

الجماعه في الامارات كل حد رد لحياته الطبيعية...
حمدان رجع يداوم بالتقنية صباحي..ومسائي بالشركه.. وهو يصبر نفسه بانه بعد سنه بيفتك من هالعثره وبيحصل لنفسه شغل ثابت ومحترم اكثر..
فطيم رجعت للدوام والسكن في الجامعه... وهي حاليا ثاني سنه وانقبلت في كلية It اليديده.. واشترت اللاب توب..اللي بدا يسويلها عصبه يوميه من كثر ماتحمله ساير راد...والعلاقه بينها وبين حمدان تقوى يوم عن يوم..

حصه كانت راجعه مع عنود للبيت بو سلطان..كانن سايرات مشوار ورجعن..نزلن ثنتيناهن للبيت...وسلمن على ام سلطان وابو سلطان وحرمه حميد اللي كانت قاعده معاهم في ذاك الوقت..بعد شوي وصلوا حمدان وخليفه وسلطان من اشغالهم وتغدوا..بعد الغدا رجعت عنود لبيتهم مع حمدان اللي سار يوصلها..لانه عبدالله رفض ترجع مع الدريول بروحها... 
دخلت حصه قسمها بعد ماتغدت..كانت خليفه يالس فوق ويطالع التلفزيون..
سكرت حصه الباب وهي تبتسم ويت ويلست حذاله...
حصه: شو اخبارك اليوم..؟!!..
التفت لها وابتسم..
خليفه: كالعاده والله...انتي شو اخبارج..
حصه: انا اخباري زينه..
وابتسمت.. وكملت..
حصه: السموحه منك خليفه لاني طلعت اليوم بلا شورك...
التفت لها خليفه بسرعه وعلى ويهه ملامح اهتمام..
خليفه: طلعتي؟؟ وين سرتي؟
حصه: سرت مع عنود المستشفى...
خليفه: خيير؟؟؟ شو بلاكن؟؟..
مسكت ايده حصه ..
حصه: خليفه...انا....انا حامل..
وعلى طول حمر ويهها بصبغة الاحراج.. اما خليفه فما صدق...قعد يطالعها ببلاهه..
خليفه: شو..؟!!..
حصه: اللي سمعته... مبرووك..بتصير ابو..
غمض خليفه عيونه شوي عشان يستوعب ورجع فتحهن وهو يتنفس بقوو وصدره يرتفع وينزل...
خليفه: ...صــــــــدق..!!!!!!!...
حصه: ههههههههه هي والله.. في الشهر الثاني...
برزت ابتسامه كبيره وحلوه على ويه خليفه وعلى طول اندفع ومسك حصه ولوا عليها بقووو...ميت من فرحته...
خليفه: حلفي...حلفي انه صدق..
حصه: ههههههه والله خليفه والله...شبلاك مب مصدق..
ابتعد عنها ويوم استشف الصدق في ويهها ونظرتها..باسها على راسها...
خليفه: مب مصدق..مستانس.. الله يطولي بعمرج...شحقه ماخبرتيني انا بسير وياج..؟؟
حصه: بغيت افاجئك..
خليفه: احلى مفاجأة والله...فديتج ياحصيص...
ورد لوا عليها مره ثانيه مب مصدق...

----------


## Taka

اما بالنسبه لعنود..فدخلت قسمها ودخلت تتسبح..تلبست ملابسها ويوم طلعت حصلت عبدالله توه واصل..
عنود: هلا حبيبي..يييت..!..
تقرب منها وباسها..
عبدالله: شحالج؟؟
عنود: بخير..وانته؟
عقد عبدالله حواجبه..
عبدالله: شو بلاج عنودي..؟!!..
ابتسمت له عنود..
عنود: ماشي..ليش؟
عبدالله: مادري اشوفج مويمه... ماقلتيلي بلاها حصه سايره وياها المستشفى.؟؟!
يلست عنود عالشبرية بينما عبدالله فصخ كندورته وعلقها..
عنود: اختك حامل ماشاء الله...
التفت لها عبدالله متفاجئ..
عبدالله: والله.. ماشاااء الله..يستاهلون عيل..
وابتسم..ويا يلس عدالها ..
عبدالله: هذا هو السبب..؟؟
عنود: سبب شوو..؟؟
عبدالله: عشان جي مويمه..؟!!..
عنود: لا بالعكس والله فرحانتلها..
عبدالله: ادريبج فرحانه لها...لكنج بديتي تتسائلين والشك دخل قلبج لانج ماحملتي للحين... صح؟
نزلت عنود عيونها... وقربت راسها وحطته على كتف عبدالله..كعلامه للموافقه على كلامه...فعلا هي متظايقه لانها ماحملت للحين..
حظنها عبدالله بحنان..
عبدالله: ياعمري هذا كله من عند ربج...لا انا ولا انتي فينا شي ان شاء الله... بس هذي مساله وقت ومتى ما الله كتب بتحملين...لا تظايقين...
عنود: الناس بيبدون يرمسون علي ياعبدالله...
عبدالله: يخسي اي حد يرمس عليج...بقص لسانه قص...
عنود:.......................
عبدالله: اذا تبين بنفحص..عشان تتاكدين ان نحن بخير مافينا شي..
عنود: وليش متاكد لهالدرجه..
عبدالله: بالنسبه لي انا فاحص من قبل وتاكدت اني بخير...
فزت عنود وهي اطالع عبدالله برعب..
عنود: يعني الغلط مني انا..؟!!!!...
هز عبدالله راسه..
عبدالله: لا ياعمري..لا منج ولا مني..
عنود: وليش انته متاكد انه مافيني شي..يمكن انا ماييب عيال..
عبدالله: انا متاكد من العكس..عندي احساس..واذا تبين بوديج نفحص..
عنود: لا..اخاف..
نزلت عنود راسها للارض بحزن وياس.. الشي اللي خلا عبدالله يتظايق وايد..
عبدالله: مافي داعي للخوف لانه مافيج شي انا متاكد ...وبعدين انتي ليش مستعيله..؟؟..نحن حتى ماكملنا سنه من عرسنا..وانا مب مستعيل ونحن بعدنا صغار... ولا تنسين اهم سبب...ان الله ماكتب لنا لين الحين انه نيب عيال..ولا اريدج تظايقين من هالموضوع...
عنود: ......بس...بس انا ابا عيال..
نظرة عنود وعيونها مليانه دموع مانزلت.. ماتحملها عبدالله....حطنها بقو وباسها على راسها يحاول يهديها ...
عبدالله: انا تكفيني انتي...والله لو طول عمارنا مايبنا عيال مابشتكي...انتي تسديني..
لكن كلامه هذا خلا عنود تصيح اكثر...ماعرف عبدالله شو يسويبها...حرمته شكلها متحطمه نفسيا وخايفه من المستقبل.. كيف تخاف وهو معاها بكل خطوه وحامنها من كل شي... بس معاها حق..كلام الناس مايرحم ويتحملنه الحريم اكثر بوايد عن الرياييل...وعنود ماتتحمل التنغيزات والتجريحات...لكن هومابيده شي يسويه...
عبدالله: عنوود...بس عاد لاتزعليني منج...انا مب سادنج؟؟ ربّيني اول ترا بعدني انا ياهل...بعدين فكري بالعيال..
ظحكت عنود غصبن عنها شوي..وابتعدت عن عبدالله ومشت دموعها..
عنود: ماشي ريال مايبا عيال عبدالله...لا تقص عليه انا..
اطالعها بجدية..
عبدالله: كد جذبت عليج انا...
عنود: احين تجذب علي عشان تواسيني..
عبدالله: ماجذبت عليج...والله تسديني انتي..اذا الله كاتبلي هالشي بتقبله بصدر وسيع عادي..لانه عندي انتي..الله لا يحرمني منج ان شاء الله..
ابتسمت عنود بفرح...
عنود: ولاا منك ان شاء الله عبادي....(ومشت دموعها)..احم..تغديت؟
ابتسم عبدالله..
عبدالله: لا ماتغديت وميت من يوعي...انا بدش اتسبح وانتي حطيلي غداي يووعان..
عنود: من عيوووني..
عبدالله: تسلم لي عيونج...
نش عنها ودخل الحمام يتسبح...اما هي فراحت تحط لريلها غداه..

رجعوا قوم سعيد من السفر.. واستقبلوهم في الشارجه استقبال معتبر.. ومرتبين لهم غرفة سعيد ومغييرنها تقريبا تغيير شبه كلي..سعيد طلب منهم انهم مايظمون لغرفته غرفة شيخه بسبب انهم مابيسكنون هني وقت طويل... يمكن حوالي السنه وبعدها بينتقلون بيتهم اليديد.. 
خذولهم اول يوم تموا في البيت عشان نوره تحس بالاستقرار شوي وطبعا ساعدها وجود اختها في البيت بشكل كبير... لكن بالباجر شلها سعيد ووداها بيتهم اليديد عشان تشوفه..وكانت منتهى الروعه بالنسبه لنوره..بيت خاص فيها..يضمها هي وسعيد...شي احلى من الخيال بالنسبه لها وله..ومن اولها قاموا يحطون الخطط لديكورات البيت وشو بيسووون فيه...

----------


## Taka

بعد اربع شهور وفي الاجازة الشتوية..حملت عنود بعد...وماتت من الونااسه هي وعبدالله..اللي فرح اكثر شي عشان عنود ارتاح بالها..ساعتها كانت حصه في الشهر السادس وبطنها بدا يبرز بشكل واضح..اللي خلى شكلها يطلع محبب للنفس..خصوصا انها حنوونه وشكلها حلوو وايد من بعد الحمل بسبب الهرمونات ..وخليفه يخاف عليها من نسمه الهوا..

اما بخصوص نورة وسعيد...فهم بدوا بتاثيث البيت.. بدوا بغرفه النوم والمكتب..على قد معاش سعيد واللي يقدر يتحمله بدون ديووون..شهر ورا شهر بيكتمل البيت ...ماوراهم شي عشان يستعيلون عليه... ونورة كانت مستانسه لوجود فطيم في هالشهر في البيت...لانها في اجازة مابين الكورسين...وهي باذله جهدها بالدراسه وتيب نتايج زينه...مع ان المواد صعبه ويبالها تركيز وشغل وايد ... بس بذلت جهدها ويابت علامات زينه في النهائي..

بخصوص بيت بو خالد..كل البيت كان فرحان ينتظر رجعه ناصر وخالد من المانيا بفارغ الصبر بعد اسبوع..بالتالي يابت ام خالد عمال البنا..وسوت عدال كل درج ..درج ثاني مسطح مخصص للعجلات... عشان ناصر مايواجه اي صعوبه بتنقلاته بالكرسي المتحرك...لانهم في المانيا رخصوا بعد ما خلصوا علاجه ومابقى عليه غير انه يدرب بنفسه..بالتالي اشتروا اجهزه خاصه على اساس يرسلونها لهم بعد اسبوعين او ثلاثه...وبيتمرن في بيته وبين اهله احبابه..بتكون نفسيته احسن بوايد..ويمكن يعطيه دافع اكبر للتمرين بالتالي تتحسن حالته بشكل اسرع..
هل الشارجه كلهم ساروا العين عشان يستقبلونهم.. اما عبدالله وسلطان ولد عمه فهم اللي ساروا لمطار دبي واستقبلوهم...كان فرحه ناصر بالرده غااااامره...عالم وايدين من ربعه والشباب كانوا في المطار وصلهم خبر وصوووله بالسلامه وساروا يستقبلوونه..صحيح على كرسي متحرك لكن حس ناصر بانه مشلول على روس الكل...وبانه فرحتهم به اكبر من فرحته بهم....
ركبوا السياره ..وعبدالله كان يسوق وكل شوي الدموع تتجمع بعيونه بالدس..فرحان بشوفة اخووه..وفرحان برجعته...وبنفس الوقت زعلان على حالته..لكنه واثق وعنده امل كبير بانه بيقوم على ريوله فيوم من الايام...وبيتغلب على هالشلل...وبيفر هالكرسي المتحرك وبيكسره بعد..باذن واحد احد..
وصلوا العين الساعه 1 نص الليل..لكن كانت بالنسبه لهالبيت كانها الساعه 7 المغرب .. كلهم كانوا يتريون وصوله عشان يسلمون عليه...اول ماوصل وسلم على الريايل كلهم..وبو خالد اللي دمعت عينه بس مسك نفسه... وسلم على سعيد وخاله وفيصل وعمه وعيال عمه ثلاثتهم..لانه سلطان مسلم عليه من قبل في المطار.. يت الام طايره ولوت على ولدها وصاحت لين ماقالت بس...والحريم من وراها..ماعدى حمده اللي استحت تسلم على ريلها بعد طول غياب جدام الكل... عشان جي وبعد ماخلص سلام على الكل دخل بيته..عياله كانوا رقود لتاخر الوقت...لكن حرمته اكيد كانت تترياه داخل بفارغ الصبر والشوق يطفح من كل خلية منها... 

بالباجر كانت عزيمه بسيطه للاهل ..هم نفسهم اللي كانوا موجودين امس حظروا اليوم عشان يشبعون من شوفة ناصر... وبعد الغدا تم ناصر يالس في الصاله مع اهله اخوانه وخواته وعياله وحرمته.. اما الغرب الرياييل فكانوا في الميلس يعطونه الراحه يشوف اهله ...

في يلسه الشباب في الميلس... حمدان كان داق سوالف مع سعيد وابوه ويظحك..وقطع عليهم تيلفون الساعه 3 ونص قبل صلاة العصر بشوي... رد عليه حمدان وهو بعده مبتسم على سالفه ..
حمدان: آآلووووه..؟!!..
عزوز: هلااا حمدان..وين انته؟؟
حمدان: انا فبيت عمي...شبلاه صوتك.؟؟!!..
عزوز: ياريال الحق علينا... هات رشود وتعال..
فز حمدان من مكانه ...
حمدان: شو بلاك..؟؟؟
ومشى وهو يطلع من الميلس ومعقد حياته وباله مشغول... انتبه له سعيد واستهم..قام لحقه وطلع وراه..
عزوز: خالد ياحمدان ساير .. خالد معزم يذبحه ذاك راعي دبي..
حمدان: منووووه..؟؟؟ هذا اللي مشاركنه في المشرووع؟؟
عزوز: هي حمدان تعال بسرعه مر عليه انا سيارتي في الوكاله الله ياخذها..
حمدان: خلاص انا ياينك احين..ولو اني مافهمت شي..
عزوز: بشرح لك عقب...
سكر حمدان ومشى بسرعه صوب سيارته..مسكه سعيد..
سعيد: شوو فيك؟؟
حمدان: مادري عزوز متصل يقولي تعال بسرعه... 
سعيد: بسير وياك..
حمدان: يالله تعال انزين...
ركب حمدان بسرعه سيارته وركب سعيد عداله وطاااار برا البيت صوب بيت عزوز..يوم وصلوا حصلوا عزوز يترياهم برا البيت..شافهم وركب بسرعه وسلم عليهم عالطاير...
عزوز: طير على دبي...حمدان بسرعه الله يخليك ماباه يسوي مشكله لعمره..تعرفه خالد متهور..
حرك حمدان السياره وهو يتافف...
حمدان: خبرني انزين شو الموضوع بالتفصيل...
عزوز: وصل تيلفون لخالد اليوم ان ذاك راعي دبي اللي مبونا شاكين فيه..سرق فلوس خالد كلهن.. هذاك تراه محاسب.. ونحن ياما نصحنا خالد عنه بس هو كان مصرر..ويوم درا اليوم طلعن ينونه وطار لدبي وهو حالف يذبحه اليوم..
حمدان: لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ...ماتبانا نخطف على رشود؟
عزوز: لالا حمدان ماشي وقت..اذا لحقناه زين بعد.. تراه يطييييير السبال...

لكن حمدان بعد ماقصر بالطيران.... كان يسوق باسرع ماعنده...وسعيد كل شوي ينصحه يهدي السرعه لا يظيعهم كلهم... لكن حمدان كان يفكر بخالد.. مايباه يظيع مستقبله والسبب حفنة فلوس... 
قراب دبي حصلوا سياره خالد طايره .. وبسبب زحمه دبي..ظيعوه مره ثانيه...ولانه خالد كان دريول وعامتنه العصبيه..الله سلمه بس من كذا حادث محتمل يصير...
حمدان: اووووووووه..عزوز ادله هذا وين ساير؟؟؟
عزوز: هي اعتقد ساير المكتب..سير جدام عقب بييك دوار لف يسار...
قعد عزوز يدلي حمدان طريق المكتب لين ماحصلوه..وفعلا كانت سياره خالد هناك...نزلوا كلهم وترابعوا للمبنى ... وكان عزوز جدامهم لانه ساير مره مع خالد...وصلوا المكتب وشافوا الذبحه مستويه هناك..خالد ماسك ريال ثاني هو راعي دبي من كندورته ويتهازب معاه..
خالد: ياولد الحرااااااااااااااااااام...!!!
الريال: ياخي محد قالك تدخل مشروع وانته مب ظامن...محد ظربك على ايدك..
وكافأه خالد ببكس لف له ويهه وطاح عالمكتب ..وانقض عليه مره ثانيه

----------


## Taka

ادافعوا حمدان وسعيد وعزوز يبعدون الثنينه عن بعض.. لكن اللي ماتوقعوا هو ربع الريال اللي ادافعوا هم بعد من برا المكتب وعلى بالهم حمدان وسعيد وعزوز يايين يظاربون بعد مب يحايزون..بالتالي انقضوا عليهم هم بعد واستوت الظرابه هناك...والكل تعور.. الموقف كان فظيع... وغلط بغلط.. مساله مثل هذي ما تتعالج بالظرابه..وكانوا بينهون الموضوع لولا ربع الريال اللي هم غلطوا عليهم وبدوا ظرابه ثانيه...
في لحظه راعي دبي مسك فتاحة الرسايل وكانت حاده جدا ومثل السكين ويمكن احد..كانت موجوده عالمكتب ضمن الادوات المكتبية...كان ناوي يخوف بها خالد او أي حد يتقرب...لكن للحظه ياه اندفاع غاضب ورغبه عنيفه بانه ينفذ تهديده...ومد ايده ورفعها ..وهوابها اتجاه خالد بقو وبسرعه..لكن خالد كان متنبه وابتعد...لكن اللي ماكان متنبه هو حمدان اللي كان ورا خالد..وهوت السكين على ويه حمدان جهةاليسار وجرحته جرح عميق وعنيف....وبشع...

---------------------------------

----------


## Taka

*شحالكم انتوا يالسبعه اللي ماحد غيركم يقرأ القصه .....احب اقول ترى ماباقي غير جزء ....ولازم اسوي تشويق....يالله السلام عليكم ....نكم فيوم ثاني .....*

----------


## Taka

*مرحبا الساع ..... شحالكم .... شحالك يا عزيز انشالله بخير .... انا كنت بتأخر شويه وانا انزل الجزء الاخير بس علشان عزيزمايزل بنزله الحين .... استعدوا له جيدا ...... يالله اربطوا الاحزمه .... انطلق ....*

----------


## Taka

الجزء الثالث والسبعون... والاخيـــــــــــــر..!


بعد اللي صار..وفلحظه وحده... وقفوا الكل عن الظرابه وتركزت انظارهم لحمدان ..اللي تراجع من الصدمه اولا ..والالم الفظيع ثانيا...وفلحظه ثانيه انترست ايده الضاغطه على الجهة اليسرى من ويهه على الجرح دم..وكندورته بعد...اندفع سعيد صوبه ومسكه..
سعيد: اشووووووووووووووف...!!..
ويا عزوز وانضم لسعيد بخوف..بينما خالد اندفع لراعي دبي المنصدم وماسك السجين بارتجاف ..مب مصدق اللي سواه.. وعطاه بكس على ويهه ومسكه وصرخ فيه..
خالد: الللللللللللله ياخذك ان شاء الله شو سوييييت؟؟؟؟... والله يا شرشحك في السجون يالنذل..
وبسبب غلطه الفظيع ماتحرك من مكانه لاهو ولا ربعه المنصدمين...بينما سعيد مسك حمدان من صوب وعزوز ماسكنه من الصوب الثاني وشلوه السياره وطاروبه لاقرب مستشفى... وعزوز حاط سفرته على ويه حمدان يمنع نزيف الدم اكثر من جذي..وسعيد يسوق وهو خايف على حمدان ومن اللي صارله...مسك تيلفونه واتصل بالشرطه وبلغهم بكل شي وبمكان الظرابه ..عشان يمنع اي شي انه يتطور ويكبر..كافي اللي صار..كافي... كل هذا عشان فلوس لا تموت ولا تحيي حد..؟!!!!..

في المستشفى ...نظفوا الجرح لحمدان اللي كان يعوره بشكل فظيع..نفسيا اكثر من جسديا..يعرف انه الجرح بيترك اثر...ويمكن تشوه...لكن مافي شي يتحدد الحين قبل التئام الجرح... بالتالي تمت خياطته ..وتضميده ولفّه بالشاش... وخلاص...
مافي شي ثاني يقدرون يسوونه قبل التئام الجرح...بعدها بيشوفون اذا يستلزم عملية تجميلية او لا...
في المبنى..الشرطه خذت الموجودين كلهم للتحقيق... وراعي دبي مازال في صدمته وذهووله اللي ادانته بشكل كبير على ارتكاب هالجرم..!!
ركب حمدان السياره وهو مدوخ من حبة المهدء والمسكن اللي عطوه اياه عشان مايعوره الجرح...وسعيد يهز راسه باسف عاللي صار... هو شاف الجرح بينما حمدان ماشافه...لكنه اكيد يحس فيه لانه صاير هادي وايد...ومن اللي شافه سعيد ان الجرح بليغ...يبدا من طرف عينه اليسار وصولا لاذنه... ويمكن يسبب له تشوه...او علامه ماتخوز...الله يعينك ياحمدان...رن تيلفون سعيد..وكانت نوره..
سعيد: مرحبااا..
نورة: هلا سعييييييد...وين انته؟؟؟
سعيد: في دبي..
نورة: في دبي..!!!!!!!!..شو تسوي في دبي.؟!!..
سعيد: بخبرج بعدين...اضطريت اطلع واحين راااد...
نورة: حد عندك مب رايم ترمس؟
سعيد: هي ..
نورة: خلاص برايك عيل..لا تسرع..
سعيد: ان شاء الله..فمان الله
نورة: حياك الله..
سكرت نورة التيلفون وصدت صوب فطيم اللي علىويهها ملامح فزع..
نورة: انتي متاكده من اللي شفتيه؟؟
فطيم: هي متاكده.. انا كنت اكوي شيلتي في غرفة الملابس ويوم طلعت شفت حمدان يتكلم بعصبية في التيلفون وسعيد واقف عداله..عقب طاروا صوب السياره وطلعوا...شو قالج؟؟
نورة: قالي انه في دبي... واضطر يطلع..بس احين راجعين..
فطيم: ياويلي..انا قلبي ناغزني...احس انه صار شي..
نورة: لا ان شاء الله لا تفاولين ماصار الا الخير...يوم بيرد بساله...لا تخافين...
سكتت فطيم وهي بعدها مب مطمنه...شكل حمدان ماكان يطمن...كان متوتر..لو تقدر ترسل له الحين جان ارسلت له..لكنها خايفه من سعيد لانه معاه...بالتالي مالها غير الصبر...
اول ماوصلوا العين على طول طلب حمدان منهم انهم يودونه البيت...ويردون له سيارته عقب.. 
دخل البيت اللي كان فاظي تقريبا بسبب تواجد اغلبهم في بيت بو خالد..ركب فوق ودخل حجرته وقفل على نفسه... ورقد كانه ميت...
اما عزوز اللي مقرر انه يشوف راشد عشان يسير معاه لدبي ويوقف مع خالد اللي اكيد ناشب في الشرطه بسبب هالمشكله...بالتالي وصله سعيد بيت راشد ورجع لبيت بو خالد...
اول ماوصل سعيد البيت دخل الميلس وزقر عبدالله وخليفه..وطلعوا برا الميلس مستغربين...وخبرهم باللي صار..وهالشي سبب لهم فزع فظيع وويوهم تغيرت...حمدان يتشوه.؟؟؟؟..على هالحال ركب سعيد سيارة حمدان وركب خليفه مع عبدالله في سيارة عبدالله وساروا لبيت بو سلطان...وقف سعيد سيارة حمدان في الغراج وعطى السويج لخليفه..اللي طار داخل البيت بينما تموا الباقي في الحوش يتكلمون عن هالموضوع بالتفصيل للمره الثالثه..لانه عبدالله ولا حتى سعيد كانوا مستوعبين سرعه تطور الاحداث....بعد شوي نزل خليفه وطلع لهم وعلى ويهه علامات الهم..

----------


## Taka

خليفه: ماطاع يفتح الباب...مايرد عليه...
سعيد: يمكن رقد..!!!..
عبدالله: ويمكن مظايق ومايبا يشوف حد..
خليفه: انزين عنبو انا اخوووه...!!..وابا اطمن...كيف قلت لي اليرح..؟؟؟
سعيد: من طرف عينه اليسار لين اذنه...جذي..(واشر على ويهه كيف كان جرح حمدان)... الله سلم عينه بس..
هز خليفه راسه..
خليفه: لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم.. الله يهديهم ربعه جانهم سحبووه بمشاكلهم...وهو شو يباهم ساير يظارب وياهم..
سعيد: ياريال نحن سايرين نحايز عن الظرابه...ربع ذاك الخايس هم اللي تبلوا علينا وظاربونا...ونحن لازم بندافع عن عمارنا...
عبدالله: والريال راعي دبي وين احين؟ لا يكون خليتووه..
سعيد: لالا..انا بلغت الشرطه عليهم واظني هم هناك احين... 
عبدالله: الا بلغتوا الشرطه؟؟ هذا يباله ذبح... اول شي يسرق فلوسهم وعقب يسوي اللي سواه..!!!...
سعيد: لا تستوي شراتهم انته بعد...الشرطه بتتكفل بالموضوع... خلونا نرد البيت..احين شو بتسوون؟؟ بتخبرونهم؟؟
خليفه: انا افضل انه نتكتم عالسالفه لين ماكل حد يرد بيته..ينتشر الخبر شوي شوي احسن عن فجاه جذي..احين هم توهم فرحانين بردة ناصر وخالد...
سعيد: وانا بعد اشوف ان حمدان مب في حاله يقدر يشوف فيها الناس حاليا...
عبدالله: يعني نسكت .... وهذاك؟؟
سعيد: هذاك الشرطه بتتكفل فيه..وعزوز بعد سار ويا راشد دبي...وبيخلصون الموضوع ماله داعي نكبر السالفه بياخذ جزاه واكثر...لا تمشكلون عماركم انتوا بعد..
عبدالله: سعيد قاهرني والله شو فاكر نفسه هذا..؟!!!..
خليفه: سعيد عنده حق... ماله داعي نمشكل عمارنا..وماظني انه بيسلم منها وهو عليه شهود وايد وربع حمدان بيتكفلون بالموضوع...
عبدالله: ماظني ارتاح الا يوم اكفخه اروحي...
سعيد: مابتلحقه لانه في الحبس..
خليفه: وبعدين تكفيخ الريال مابيرد ويه حمدان مثل ماكان..استهدي بالله..خلونا نسير بيت عمي...بشل سيارتي والاهل وبنرد..بسهم يلسوا وايد..
سعيد: حتى نحن بعد ورانا درب للشارجه...

ركبوا كلهم سيارة عبدالله اللي ميت قهر ومب رايم يتحمل برودة اعصابهم...ورجعوا البيت..
في الساعه اللي بعدها رجعوا قوم خليفه واهله كلهم البيت..ومعاهم حصه...اما قوم سعيد فكانوا يلمون اغراضهم عشان الرجعه..ونورة تحاول تساله شو صاير وهو يقولها ماشي صاير بخبرج عقب...
لكن وهم في الطريق...سعيد كان يحاتي فطيم..اللي راكبه معاه هو ونورة ...لانه يعرف بانه فطيم تحبه..ومتعلقه فيه رغم بعدهم عن بعض... لانه مثل مانورة توصل اخبار فطيم لحمدان ..اكيد بعد توصل اخبار حمدان لفطيم..
نورة: والله انك داس عني شي..خبرني محد غريب هني...شو صاير..
سعيد: يانووره ماشي مستوي ماشي..
نورة: خبرني انزين وين سرتوا..
سعيد: قتلج تراني سايرين دبي..
نورة: ليش سرتوا فجاه دبي.؟؟
سعيد: واحد من ربع حمدان عالق فمشكله فرحنا نوقف معاه ونحل السالفه هذي..حليناها ورجعنا...
نورة: بس؟؟
سعيد: بس..
نورة: عيل شو هالبقعة الحمرا اللي فكندورتك..؟؟ 
واشرت على مكان معين في كم كنورة سعيد...كانت بقعة دم من حمدان..
ارتبك سعيد...هالنورة هذي لعواز مايفوتها شي..
سعيد: تراني قلت لج هذاك عالق فمشكله..كان يظارب..وانيرح..بس..

----------


## Taka

رصصت نورة عيونها مب مقتنعه...لكنها سكتت عنه ...مابيقص عليها هي.. خابزتنه وعاينتنه عدل..مايبا يرمس بسبب فطيم ورا...اكيد اكيد الموضوع يتعلق بحمدان...الله يستر...
وفطيم كانت ساكته طول الوقت..لكن عيونها تنطق باسئله وايده وشكوك اكثر...وارتجاف ايدها يفضح خووفها.. لدرجه ان سعيد حس بخوفها هذا...شو بتسوي لو يقولها ان حمدان صابه اللي صابه...شو بتسوي؟؟؟ وهو يدري بانها بتكتم ردة فعلها عشان تبين له انها مب مهتمه بحمدان...لكنها من داخل بتتعذب اضعاف... هو مب قاسي لهالدرجه...ويقدر يتفهم شعورها الحين...فالافضل انه مايخبرها بشي..وحمدان بيرجع مثل اول مع الوقت بدون ماهي تدري شو صاير..

بعد وصولهم للبيت الكل دخل حجرته...وسعيد علشان يشرد من تحقيق نورة دخل يتسبح على طول...لكن وين بيسير منها..يلست تترياه..ويوم طلع..حاس بوزه وهو يبتسم..
سعيد: نوروه وبعدين وياج...شارلك هولمز صدق...
نورة: ماتقص عليه انا...تعال خبرني شو صاير..
تنهد سعيد ويا عدالها ويلس عالشبريه..
سعيد: بس توعديني تسمعين كلامي وتنفذينه...
نورة: موافقه بس قولي ريحني..
تنهد سعيد مره ثانيه..
سعيد: حمدان ولد عمج... انيرح يرح عنيف فويهه...
شهقت نورة وغطت حلجها بايدها منصدمه...
نورة: شو تقووول.؟!!!..ليييييييش؟ كيف؟؟
خبرها سعيد بالسالفه كلها...
نورة: ياويييييييييييلي عليك ياحمدان...بيتشوه.؟!!!..
نورة كانت تحب حمدان وايد بالرغم من كل ظرايبهم الا انها تعده مثل اخوها الصغير واعزز....لانه دايما دايما واقف معاهم ويفهمهم...وباختصار..ينحب ويدش القلب من اوسع ابوابه...
سعيد: والله مادري يانووره..بنشوف بعد مايلتئم الجرح...اتمنى لا...بس اكيد انه بيترك اثر اكيد..لانه عمييق وشكله...يروع...
قال سعيد كلامه بكل اسف ....مب قادر يتصور ردة فعل حمدان اللي بتظهر متاخره اكييد..لانه حاليا في حالة صدمة عشان جي كان هادي... 
اما نورة ..فكانت عاظه على شفايفها بحزن وخوف...مسكين ياحمدان..والله مايستاهل..
سعيد: سمعيني نورة...الرمسه هذي..ماباها توصل لفطيم...ابد...
رفعت نورة نظرها له...
نورة: ليش؟
سعيد: انتي تعرفين ليش...لو انا صار فويهي نفس الشي انتي كيف بتكون ردة فعلج؟؟؟
عقدت نورة حياتها... سعيد شكله عارف انه فطيم تحب حمدان وراضي...!!!..متى صار هالتطور؟!!..
سعيد: لا اطالعيني جي....فطيم مابتتحمل... انتي الفي لها قصه مثل السالفه اللي خبرتكم اياها في السياره بس بتفاصيل اكثر...انا حاس انها زايغه وشاكه بالموضوع...انتي طمنيها..البنت وراها دراسه وماريد دراستها تتاثر...سمعتي..؟!!
هزت نورة راسها بتفهم وموافقه....معاه حق...فطيم مابتتحمل.. فطيم دايما كانت فخورة بجمال حمدان..صحيح ماهمها وايد هالواقع بانه حلو وما زاد او قل من حبها له...لكنها كانت تحب ملامحه وويهه...هي متاكده بانه مشاعرها مابتتغير لمجرد ان هالجمال اخترب...لكنها اكيد بتتاثر وايد...صحيح..مالازم تعرف...انا الواسطه الوحيده اللي تعرف بها اخبار حمدان...على هالحال مابتدري الا مني..وانا مابقولها شي...جذي احسن..

----------


## Taka

اما بالنسبه لخليفه..فخبر حصه وامه وابوه وباقي اخوانه بشكل هادي وطلب منهم مايزعجون حمدان الايوم يقوم ويتخطى هالظرف شوي.. تاثروا وايد.. وانزعجوا وايد.. وزعلوا على حال حمدان...وتمنوا بانه الجرح يكون خفيف ومايشوهه... لانه خليفه ماخبرهم بان الجرح عميق ..مايبا يستبق الامور..سبحان الله حتى لو كان عميق يمكن الله سبحانه وتعالى يشافيه كانه ماصار..!!!...محد يعلم..!!..
بالتالي خلوا حمدان بروحه بدون مايزعجونه وهم يتريوونه يقوم من نفسه...
اما عبدالله.. فخبر عنود بسبب قهره الزايد... وانصدمت...واصرت عليه تروح عند اهلها الحين...وبسبب حملها ماحب عبدالله انه يزعلها اكثر ..خلها تروح عند اهلها تطمن على حال اخوها...وبسبب حالتها المهتاجه ..لفتت نظر العيوز لها اللي سالت عبدالله ..شو بلاها عنود؟ بالتالي خبرها..وبعدها انتشر الخبر...والكل زعل وانصدم.... المصايب تصيب الناس من دون مايعرفون او يحسون بها...كانوا في قمة فرحتهم برجعة ناصر وخالد...وفجاه ينجرح حمدان هالجرح...!!..كلهم قالوا لو مكان ثاني مب مشكله بس الويه...مكان حساس..وممكن ياثر على حياته كامله...اذا تشوه لا سمح الله...

الساعه ثلاث نص الليل ..قام حمدان وهو يحس بالم...فتح عيونه واستغرب ليش عينه اليسار ماتفتح؟؟ يوم حد ايده على ويهه تذكر الشاش والمصيبه اللي طاحت عراسه...وادرك انه ماكان يحلم...!!!..قام من نومه وهو يدور المسكن اللي عطوه اياه..وخذ له حبه ..وقام من الشبريه...وراح للتواليت..يشوف نفسه..يشوف ويهه اللي نصه صاير لونه ابيض من اللفه... حس بحزن...مثل حزن الشايب اللي يدرك ان الحياة خلاص..راحت عليه... ابتسم حمدان بسخرية..وتقرب من المرايه يشوف ويهه بشكل اوضح...وقال..
حمدان: خلاص..راحت الحلاة.....بتصير مسخ.. مشوه... الكل بتلوع جبده يوم بتشوف ويهك...احسن لك تطلع نص الليل يوم الناس رقود...اما في النهار لازم حجرتك...لا تروع خلق الله...

رغم ان الوقت مبكر عالحكم على طبيعة الجرح..والاثر اللي بيتركه..لكن حمدان كانت عنده قناعة تامه...بانه الجرح مب بسيط...هو حاس فيه...تراه ويهه هو في الاخير..!!!..والويه اللي يذكره خلاص راح..وبيحل مكانه ويه يديد...بشع...... 
ابعد نظرة عن المرايه والتفت للبرواز الكبير اللي يحظن صورته...صورته الجميله.. مع وجه خالي من العيوب... وعيون تحمل نظرة ثقه بالنفس.. 
حمدان: كل هذا بيختفي..!!..
رجع حمدان وارتمى عالشبرية مره ثانيه بعد ماثقل راسه بسبب حبة المسكن... النوم هو احسن شي...يبعدك عن الدنيا...والتفكير...والمشاكل...والاهم....يبعد ك عن نفسك...!!

----------


## Taka

بالباجر الساعه 8 ونص الصبح..دقت ام سلطان الباب..كانت خايفه من طول الوقت اللي قعد فيه حمدان في الغرفه وهي مانامت من امس من كثر ماهي مستهمه عليه...كله ولا حمدان...الغالي...ودقت الباب باصرار..
قام حمدان بتكاسر...وسمع الدق..عرف بالغريزه انها امه..... ماكان يبغي يشوف حد..ماله خاطر..لكن ماتهون عليه واقفه عالباب جي... نش من الشبرية وراح وفتح لها ببطء... وتراجع وهو عيونه للارض.. مايتحمل نظرة شفقه من اي حد...
لكنها بلحظه اندفعت لحظنه تلوي عليه وتبوسه وتصيح...
ام سلطان: فديتك ياولدي فدييييييييتك..شو اللي صابك...عين ماصلت عالنبي...
حظنها حمدان وهو مب عارف شو يقولها...
حمدان: بس امايه...لا تصيحين...
لكن الام مب رايمه تسكت وهي تشوف ولدها الغالي هذي حالته..
بعد دقايق..
ام سلطان: تعورك ابويه؟؟؟
حمدان: شوية ..بس عندي حبوب..يخففن الويع...امايه عاادي لا اتمين جي تحاتين..عادي..
يقول عادي لكن نظرة عينه الحزينه تفظح جذبته... هو نفسه خايف من اللي بيصيرله.....
ام سلطان: فديتك ياغناتي...انزل ابويه تريق ماكلت شي من امس...
تراجع حمدان..
حمدان: مابا امايه..ماشتهي..
ام سلطان: ياولدي مايصير...لا تسوي بعمرك جي...الريال مب بويهه ...ولا بجماله ..الريال باخلاقه وافعاله ودينه...
حمدان: ادري امايه ادري...
ام سلطان: عيل انزل تريق..
حمدان: ماشتهي...
ام سلطان: عيل بييبلك الريوق لين هني...
تنهد حمدان... شو يسوي بهالعيوز؟...مايبا ينزل...مايبا يشوف حد...
حمدان: لا تيبين شي..بنزل بعد شوي اتريق..
ام سلطان: احين جدامي انزل..
حمدان: اماايه..انا صلاة ماصليت...خليني شوي وبنزل بعد شوي...
ام سلطان: لا تبطي بارك الله فيك..
حمدان: ان شاء الله..
طلعت العيوز وسكر حمدان الغرفه وراها.... ودخل يشوف كيف بيتوضى بهالشاش اللي لاف نص ويهه..!!!.. بيتوكل على ربه..وكل شي بيتصلح باذن الله تعالى...

نزل تحت بتردد..حصل ابوه وامه يالسين..الظاهر ان البقية في دواماتهم...وحصه اكيد نايمه احين..
سلم على ابوه..
بو سلطان: مرحبا...تعال ياولدي بشوفك...الحمد لله عالسلامه..
يلس حمدان عدال ابوه..
حمدان: الله يسلمك يابويه..
بو سلطان: شوو صااار..خبرني.؟؟ كيف انيرحت جذي..؟!!..
خبره حمدان بكل السالفه...
بو سلطان: مالت عليهم من ربع جانهم سووبك جي..
حمدان: مالهم ذنب يابوويه..
بوسلطان: شقايل مالهم ذنب...الله يهديكم انتوا الشباب احين زين جي اللي صار بويهك..
قال حمدان بعصبية..
حمدان: متقصد انا يعني؟؟؟..كاره ويهي لهالدرجه عشان اسير اسويبه جي عن عمد..؟؟..يابوويه كل اللي صار مكتوب ..ومحد له ذنب في السالفه...
تنهد الابو بعصبية..
بو سلطان: بترفع قضية عالريال.؟؟؟
حمدان:.......ماعرف...مادري شو صار عليهم الحين... عفت المشاكل ولا اريد ادخل فسالفه يديده ..
ام سلطان: يامحمد خل الولد يتريق بالعافيه نزلته انا من فوق...هن عليه شويه عقب اساله اللي تبغيه...اندووك ابويه كوب حليب...بارك الله فيك فديتك..
بالغصب شرب حمدان الحليب لانه ماكان مشتهي اي شي...ويوم يا دور الاكل رفض لانه خلاص مايقدر يبلع شي...استسمح منهم وركب فوق مره ثانيه وقفل على نفسه...

----------


## Taka

فقط الشهية لانه تذكر فطيم... شو بتكون ردة فعلها..؟!!.. مستحيل..مستحيل ترتبط بشخص مشوه..فطيم تستاهل احسن من جذي..ماتستاهله هو..فطيم حلوه ورقيقه.. ليش يظيعها معاه اذا كان بيظيع..!!!.احسن له يظيع بروحه...رغم صعوبه هالقرار اللي قطع قلبه من الحين.. الا انه مايقدر يتزوج وحده ترضى فيه بسبب شفقتها عليه...مايتحمل يشوفها تنفر منه يوم تشوف ويهه...مايقدر..وبتهور مسك تيلفون وطلع البطاقه اللي فيه..وطلع البطاقه للرقم الثاني اللي ماتعرفه فطيم ..وركبها... جذي احسن...احسن لفطيم...من عرفته مايابلها غير المشاكل.. ماينفع لها...مابيظلمها معاه...بعدها صغيره وبتحصل وايدين احسن منه يموتون فيها ..غيره..!!.. 

وعشان يشرد من التفكير....نام مره ثانيه.. 


~(x:::::::::::x)~ 

انتشر خبر اصابة حمدان عند الكل...ماعدا فطيم... لانه نورة كانت حريصه كل الحرص بانه الخبر مايوصل فطيم باي شكل...وبما ان عليا اختها ماذكرت الموضوع الا خطافي بحزن بسيط جدام عمتها ام فيصل..وبعدها نست الموضوع...يعني خلاص ماشي مشكله وان شاء الله ماتذكر الموضوع مره ثانيه..وبيسهل عليها الموضوع بانه فطيم بترجع بعد اسبوع للجامعه... وهناك مابتعرف شي.. 
اما بالنسبه لفطيم..فكانت تتريا رجعتها للجامعه بفارغ الصبر عشان ترسل لحمدان مسج وتطمن بنفسها...ماتقدر تخاطر وترسل له وهي موجوده في البيت وغرفه سعيد على بعد خطوات...تخاف...ماتقدر..وهذا كان الاتفاق بينهم.. بانها ماترسل الا من السكن فقط وفقط..لا غير..

اما بالنسبه لحمدان فكان متحطم نفسيا.. لانه وبعد اسبوع من الحادث..راح المستشفى للمراجعه وعشان يغيرون له الضمادة..وشاف ويهه... لاول مره بعد الحادث...وغمض عيونه بسرعه عن صورته...ماتحملها...وماتحمل ويه الدكتور المعالج المكشر باسف على سوء الجرح..
حمدان: لفه الله يخليك...ماريد اشوفه... 
قالها بصوت مرتجف...وهو آسف على حالته ...وين كنت ووين وصلت...بسبب تهور شاب..خسرت انا جمال صورتي...والاهم...خسرت مستقبلي مع الانسانه الوحيده اللي قلبي حبها...
لاحظت الدكتور حالة حمدان...
الدكتور: ماتخفش...تأدر تعمل عملية تجميلية وحيتصلح ده كوللوو..
وقعد يلف له ويهه مره ثانيه لانه الجرح مازال غير ملتئم..مب ملاحظ نظرة حمدان الغاضبة..
حمدان: العمليات التجميلية حرام يادكتور...
الدكتور: يابني العملية اللي بتغير من خلقة ربك هي اللي حرام..اما العملية اللي عاوز تصلح فيها شكلك وترجعوا زي ماكان دي موش حرام...
ويوم لاحظ الامل اللي بان في عيون حمدان..
الدكتور: بس ما انصحكش تعملها هنه...مافيش اطباء كويسين خالص في الامور دي... في بلاد براا حتلائي محترفين..ويعملولك العملية بكل سهولة...المهم الصبر والامل..ماتياسش..
رد حمدان تنكد...وين يسافر بعد..؟؟!!!!...ماشي سفر لين اخلص دراسه...يعني اربع شهور...اربع شهور بتم بهالويه ويمكن اكثر...يالله تعيني يارب...
بعد ماخلص من لف الشاش.. عطاه موعد بانه يرجع له بعد اسبوع..عشان يعقون الشاش عنه..لانه في اعتقاد الدكتور بانه الجرح يستلزم بعد اسبوع ثاني عشان يلتئم..بالتالي يعقون الشاش ويفجون القطب..

حمدان من صارله هالحادث كره الطلعه من البيت..طبعا سلطان عطاه اجازه من الدوام... بالتالي لين تفتح التقنية..بيتم هو في البيت..وربعه يوم كانوا يبونه ايونه لين البيت...خالد اللي قدر يثبت سرقه راعي دبي لفلوسه..واثبت بعد لكثرة الشهود بانه راعي دبي استخدم فتاحة الرسايل الحاده بعمد متعمد...قدر يحبسه في السجن لفتره طويله وطويله.. وخالد كان وايد وايد متلوم من اللي صار لحمدان بسببه...وكان دايما يتعذر له..وحمدان يقوله ينسى الموضوع...وبخصوص رفع القضية...رفض حمدان..وقال انه الريال خذ نصيبه..ورفع القضية مابيرجع لحمدان ويهه مثل ماكان...وهو عاف المشاكل...خلاص يبا يعيش بسلام..بدون مايكون له خص باي حد... لكن كل مايتصله سعيد يطمن على حالته..يتذكر فطيم..هذا مايعني انه نساها..لكن كان يتناساها.. ويتعذب من القرار اللي اتخذه..وياخذه التفكير واييبه...كيف فطيم بتتقبل هالموضوع.؟؟ خبروها عن ويهي؟ اكيد قالوولها..نورة اكيد بتخبرها ...مابتغبي عنها موضوع مثل هذا...واكيد هي تتريا تروح السكن عشان ترسل له مسج..بس اللي ماتعرفه بانه حمدان بدل البطاقه...وركب رقم ثاني...بالتالي مسجاتها مابتوصله..لانه يعرف نفسه...بيضعف جدامهن..وبيرجع يكلمها...وبيعيش حلم مابيتحقق له هو... فليش يتعب نفسه ويتعبها معاه..حرام...

----------


## Taka

بعد اسبوع ثاني... رجعت فطيم للسكن..ورجع حمدان للدوام بالتقنية...بعد ما شال اللفة... وخوزوا القطب... وبان شكل الجرح بشع..والاسوأ... انه التقطيب سحب عينه اليسرى شوي لتحت من طرفها... فبان الاختلاف بينها وبين العين اليمنى واضح... الشي اللي آلم الكل...كانوا يعتقدون بان الموضوع بيقتصر على الجرح والاثر اللي بيتركه...لكن العين دخلت في الموضوع واخترب شكلها....مسكين ياحمدان...!!..
صارن النظارة الشمسية شي ملازم لويه حمدان.. في المحاظرات وبعد تفاهم مع الدكاتره لحالة ويهه...كان يلبسها...وين مايروح النظاره ملازمه ويهه... بس عشان يخفي الاثر البشع... بقية الجرح كانت مغطاية بلزقة طبية...لكن العين شو بيغطيها غير النظاره؟ وهو محتاجها للنظر..
اما في البيت اللي صار مايطلع منه الا للشغل والكلية...فكان يفصخها..جدام اهله اللي غصبن عليهم بيتحملون شكله ..ولازم يتعودون عليه..لانه مابيتم متخفي طول عمره..!!..

مر الاسبوع الاول على فطيم مثل الجحيم...هي متاكده بانه صاير شي..حمدان ماتوصله مسجاتها...ليش؟؟؟...
ودها تسال نورة عن تيلفون حمدان لكن شو بتقولها؟؟ شووو بتفسرلها؟؟.. كيف تقولها بانها كانت تراسل حمدان طول الفتره اللي طافت..؟؟؟؟..ونورة احين متزوجه وطبيعي ماادس شي عن زوجها...لو درى سعيد بييب آخرتها فعلا...لكن كيف تطمن عليه كييف..؟؟؟ 
وكانت المسجات اللي ترسلها ماتوقف..لكنها كلها ترجع بجمله" لم يتم ارسال الرساله".... واسبوع ورا اسبوع...نفس الشي...تسال نورة عن حال حمدان واخباره...ونورة تقولها بخير..يداوم..ويشتغل...كالعاده..باذل جهدة لآخر سنه..هانت ومابقى شي عن تخرجه...ويسلم عليها...كالعاده..وطبعا كله تاليف من نورة...

واحد من الاثنين...يا انهم يجذبون عليها...يا ان حمدان ...تخلى عنها...!!!!...
وهالفكره حطمتها...واثرت على دراستها اللي صارت ماتركز فيها...

اسبوع ورا اسبوع...حمدان تاقلم شوي شوي مع وضعه كمشوه...لكن الشي الوحيد اللي ماقدر يتعود عليه هو بعده عن فطيم..كذا مره كان بيضعف وبيركب الرقم الثاني عشان يشوف مسجاتها... لكنه يتراجع لمصلحتها.. هي مب بحاجه لانسان مثله...ويوم كانت نورة تروح لبيت اهلها زياره..ماكان يروح هناك بالعمد...عشان ماتقعد تخبره عن اخبار فطيم...وسؤالها الدايم عنه...

اما بالنسبه لنورة فكانت تلاحظ على حمدان انه مطنش كل حد...وتخلى عن السؤال عن فطيم...وماكانت تفهم السبب دايما..كانت ترجعه لحالة حمدان النفسية... بانه مضايق حاليا وماوده يكلم حد..اصلا ماكانت تسمح لها الفرصه بانها تكلمه وتشوف شو فخاطره..لكنها كانت تسال سعيد عنه...ويقولها باخباره ...وكيف انه شخصيته تغيرت من شخص مرح وحيوي لشخص هادي ...ومسالم..

اما بالنسبه لفطيم...يأست.. خلاص.وماقامت ترسل مسجات.. على حسب المعلومات اللي تعطيها اياها نورة فان حمدان بخير وسهاله وماعليه شر...يكمل حياته بشكل عادي جدا..والشك بدا يتغلغل في نفسها..ورجعت للفكره الاولى....
حمدان لــــعّـــــاب..
لعب عليها..وعلى قلبها ومشاعرها...وعدها بالكثير...ويوم قرب وقت التنفيذ...تهرب...!! مافي تفسير غير هذا.. وانا كنت شاكه من البدايه لكني اجاهلت..واستاهل اللي ياني..استاهل... 
ومب فاطمه بنت هلال اللي بتقعد تصيح على انسان نساها...لا..بتكمل ..ومثل مانساها بتنساه...ومثل ماهو عايش حياته على احسن مايكون...هي بعد بتعيش حياتها ...
وعلى هالقرار.... امتنعت عن السؤال ...مثل ما امتنعت عن الارسال...

----------


## Taka

بعد شهرين.. صار بيت سعيد جاهز وصالح للسكن...بالتالي وبفرح كبيير..الكل ساعدهم على الانتقال والاستقرار..ماعدى طبعا فاطمه اللي مب متواجده...لكن نورة اجلت العزيمه عشانها...وكانت هالتجربه بانها ادير وتمسك مسؤولية بيت كامل مخيفه مثل ماهي مفرحه لكل حرمه متزوجه...
وعلى اخر الاسبوع وعلى رجعه فطيم... حظروا اهل نورة ..امها وابوها واخوانها مع حريمهم...واختها حصه..مع خليفه...طبعا حمدان كان معزوم لكنه اعتذر عن السيرة...
الخميس الصبح شرفوا كلهم..لانه العزيمه كانت غدا...ونورة تفننت في كل شي..صحيح ان الوجبة الرئيسية طالبينها من المطبخ الشعبي..لانها ماتقدر على طبخ وجبة كبيرة لعدد كبير مثل هذا...لكن باقي الاشياء والمقبلات وكل شي سوتها هي بمساعده فطيم ...
ام فيصل وام خالد كلهن كانن فخورات بنورة...وبادارتها للبيت وترتيبها وتنسيقها..على قولتهن حرمة بيت صدق.. لكن الصدق ان الكل ساعد نورة على هالادارة...يقترحون عليها ويسهلون عليها الامور ...بالتالي ماصارت اي مشاكل ومرت العزيمه باحلى مايكون... 
والعصر..انسحبوا الاغلبية..تاركين وراهن هدايا غاليه لنورة وسعيد بمناسبة الانتقال...واشياء روعه...
هذيج الليله يوم رجعت فطيم لغرفتها في البيت...وكالعاده..اول ماتدخل تشوف جدامها الدبدوب الكبير...هدية حمدان...كانت تشوفها من قبل بفرح وامل...اما الحين من تشوفها يصيبها الحزن...والكآبه...
الهدية كانت اغلى من انها تعقها او تعطيها وحده من خواتها... لكن بنفس الوقت..ماكانت تتحمل تشوفها...
الدبدوب اكبر من انه ينحط بكبت...ماشي مكان له... بالتالي يابت شرشف متوسط الحجم..وغطت الدبدوب... وحطته فزاويه ثانيه ماتشوفها اول ماتدخل...يمكن يخفف عدم شوفها له من هالحزن...والشوق.. لشوفة حمدان والظحكه المعتادة مرسومه على ويهه المحبب للنفس..!!.

بعد شهرين ثانيين...في فتره الامتحانات النهائية لفطيم وحمدان....تزامن خبر حمل نوره ... بولادة حصه.. كان خبر مزدوج مفرح للكل... حصه تعبت وايد بالولاده...لكن عمتها وامها كانن معاها...+ خليفه طبعا اللي روحه طلعت من الخوف عليها...
نورة وسعيد راحوا لحصه بنفس يوم ولادتها... ترك نورة بالمستشفى عند اختها ورجع للجامعه وطلب اذن خروج لفطيم عشان تسلم على بنت عمتها...لانها حاشرتنه بالتيلفونات من عرفت بالخبر...بالتالي طلعها من الجامعه ورجع لمستشفى توام...وفي الممر...وقف سعيد منصدم...
حمدان كان طالع من غرفة حصه..سكر الباب وراه ولبس نظاراته الشمسية كالمعتاد..غطى بها عيونه...سعيد ارتبك..ماكان يبا فطيم تشوفه..يخافها تنتبه على ويهه وتنصدم...
لكن فطيم بسبب غشوتها ما انتبهت للريال لانه عيونها تحت..
اما بالنسبه لحمدان حس قلبه بيوقف...لو فارقها مية سنه...بيتم هالجسم والطول راكز فباله ومستحيل ينساه...فطيم..آآآه يافطيم...شو اللي يابج احين عشان تهدمين كل اللي بنيته ..او..اعتقدت اني بنيته حول نفسي..!!!...
تصنع الابتسام...ومشى بخطوات بطيئه..
حمدان: السلام عليكم..

ارتجفت فطيم ورفعت راسها..هالصوت..!!...لا...حمدان.!!!!!!!!...رفع ت نظرها وبسبب الغشوه الغليظه..مالاحظت الكثير غير طول حمدان المعهود...بالنظارات الشمسيه...!!..
حست بايد بارده تعصر قلبها ....لا ..مانسيته...مستحيل انساه مستحيل...!!..ليش سويت فيني جذي؟؟ وياي بجرأه تسلم ولا كانك مرتكب جرم ابشع من جرم القتل..؟!!!...ليش؟؟؟...سمعت صوت اخوها كانه يتكلم من بئر غميق...
سعيد: وعليك السلام ياهلا.... (والتفت لاخته).. سيري الحجرة رقم 16.. ..
تحركت ريول فطيم بدون ماتحس هي بهن..وحمدان منزل راسه ويحس كانه حد قاعد يضغط على جرح ما التئم..ويلعب فيه..ويتسبب بنزيفه من اول ويديد...
مشت فطيم بسرعه تبا تشرد من الوضع كله..قبل لا يخونها لسانها وتنطق بكلمه رافقتها شهور " ليش؟!!" ...
وحمدان حس من مشيتها بانها معصبه...او ...يمكن تكون لاعت جبدها من ويهي وماتبغي تشوفه.؟!!..كل شي جايز...
حمدان: شحالك سعيد..
سعيد: بخير الله يسلمك شحالك انته حمدان؟؟ عساك طيب؟؟
حمدان: والله الحمد لله...في هالدنيا...
سعيد: مبرووك ماياكم...
حمدان: الله يبارك فيك...
وابتسم حمدان وهو يتذكر ويه البنوته الصغيره الحمرا..اللي تشبه امها.. مثل البدر..وسموها بدور..اسم على مسمى...
حمدان: ومبرووك لك بعد حمل نورة...
سعيد: هههههه الله يبارك فيك..هاااه.. شو الامتحانات؟؟
حمدان: بعدها مابدت...لكن ان شاء الله تمر على خير..
سعيد: تدرس عاد.؟؟!!..
حمدان: ادرس كل يوم...كل وقت فراغي في الدراسه..ادعولنا بس...
سعيد: ربي يوفقك..وين ساير انته احين..؟؟
حمدان: الله مادري شكلي الا برد البيت...
سعيد: برد وياك..برايها هذي عند اختها...
واتصل سعيد بنورة يخبرها بقراره وانها يوم تبا ترجع وتشبع من اليلسه تتصلبه عشان يرجعون للشارجه...ويرجعون فطيم للسكن...
سعيد كان حاس بان الموقف سبب شي من الحساسية عند اخته وعند حمدان بعد..لكنه مب قادر يتاكد لانه العيون هي الي تعبر عن شعور الشخص..وافكاره..وعيون حمدان مغطايه...بالتالي...تناسى المووضووع ..مايبا يدخل في هالسالفه او انه يفتح شي كان مسكر من دون قصد... لانه شاك بانه حمدان..غير رايه بسبب الي صار له..وكنسل عن خطبه فطيم..بسبب تشوه ويهه...طبعا مايقدر يكلمه عن هالموضوع لانه موضوع حساس عند الكل..

----------


## Taka

اما فطيم..فدخلت الغرفه متغشيه ويوم ادركت ان كلها حريم..عقت غشوتها وسلمت على حصه والبقية..ويلست معاهم تسولف وهي تحاول تنسى الموقف اللي صار براا...
اما نورة فكانت حاطه ايدها على قلبها..تخافهم باي شكل يذكرون موضوع ويه حمدان وتنفضح السالفه..وبتنفضح فطيم بحبها لحمدان لانها مابتقدر تخفي ردة فعلها تجاة الموضوع.... وهي ماترضى لفطيم موقف مثل هذا خصوصا ان هي اللي بتنلام في النهاية على اخفائها الموضوع عن فطيم..وفطيم مابتسامحها على هالشي..المصيبه ان ويه حمدان مازال مثل ماهو..واثر الجرح...مازال بعد مثل ماهو... والصدف شائت بان حمدان يطلع..وفطيم تدخل..واكيد انهم تلاقوا...وهذا شي خايفه منه نورة..بان تكون فطيم انتبهت على ويهه...لكن حاليا مب مبين على ويهها اثر صدمه او شي من هالنوع...مبين حزن دفين تحاول تغطيه لاغير..
وبسبب امتناع فطيم عن السؤال...شكت نورة بانه العلاقه ادهورت...وقريبا بتندفن....وقصة حبهم بتنتهي ...
وهالشي زعل نورة بشكل كبير...
بعد ثلاث ساعات من اليلسه علىالاعضاء..كلن رجع بيته... سعيد خذ نورة وفطيم ...ووصل فطيم السكن ...ورجع هو وحرمته لبيتهم في الشارجه...اما بقية الاهل فقايلين انهم بيزورون حصه على نهاية الاسبوع...
انتهت الامتحانات..ورجعت فطيم للبيت..على امل انها ترجع بعد اسبوعين للجامعه للفصل الصيفي...لاحظ الكل انطوائها على نفسها... وعللوا السبب بان هذا كله بسبب ابتعادها عن اهلها فترات طويله..بسبب سكنها في السكن...اغلب بنات السكن يوم يسكنن فتره طويله في السكن الجامعي...يبدا شعورهن يتغير..ويرتاحن في السكن..اكثر من راحتهن في البيت...لكن فطيم كانت تنطوي على ذاتها مب عشان السكن..لكن عشان مرض نفسها..وقلبها....وحبها..اللي مب قادره تنساه مهما حاولت....ويثبت هالشي... ميولها للبكاء... في اوقات غريبه..وبدون سبب مقنع..!!!


بعد ماخلص حمدان امتحاناته.. بدا بالدوام في الشركه صباحي..لين مايحصل شغل ثاني...لكن صدمه كلام حصه فيوم من الايام كان يالس في الصاله ويطالع التلفزيون..
حصه: يالله...تخرج وتخرجت...نبا نفرح بك..
بغا حمدان يشرق بالشاهي...واطالعها بنظرة استغراب..
حمدان: شو تقولين انتي؟؟؟
بطلت حصه عيونها وهي تهز بنتها بدور بين ايديها..
حصه: وابوي عليك انا...شو اقول بعد....؟؟؟...يالله عزم...
حمدان: على.؟؟!!!..
حمدان لين الحين مب مصدق اللي يالسه تقوله...خوفه بس انها تتمصخر عليه..!!!..
حصه: طالع..!!..عالعرس بعد عشووووو..!!..
حط كوب الشاهي عالطاوله بعد ماعافته النفس..
حمدان: بلا مزح حصه..
حصه: والله ما امزح وياك...صدق ارمسك..
حمدان: شوفي شكلي...منو اللي بترضابي؟؟!!...منو اللي داعيه عليها امها بتاخذني.؟!!..
حصه: مية وحده تتمناك..وتراك ماصخ مستوي...مب بسبب جرح في الويه سميته تشوه...وخليته حاجز بينك وبين الناس..الريال مب بشكله...وانته مافي شي يعيبك..
حمدان: للاسف الزمن هذا الشكل مهم...
حصه: مب عند الناس اللي تحبك....
وابتسمت بمعنى معين.. وانقبض قلب حمدان....لا تيبون طاريها...خلوني انسى...!!..
وسكت..

----------


## Taka

حصه: لا تظن ان بسبب الجرح...وتغير الشكل...يختفي الحب.. حمدان..ما ظن انك نسيت..!!.
حمدان: انتوا تخلون الواحد ينسى..!!!!!!!...
قالها بعصبية وبالم وهو يحس بكتلة متجمعه فحلجه تمنعه من التنفس..
حصه: ليش تبغي تنساها؟؟..البنت مالها ذنب..وماظن انك شفت منها شي شييين..!!.
غمض حمدان عيونه..
حمدان: ادري...انا عشانها..ابا انساها...مابظلم البنت معاي..
حصه: فطيم ماعتقد انها يوم حبتك حبت شكلك بس.... حرام عليك..انته حتى ماخليت لها شووور او راي بالموضوع..
حمدان: انا اعرفها...بتوافق والسبب بيكون الشفقه..والا هي من تشوف ويهي بتلوع جبدها...مافي حرمه ماتبا ريلها يكون باحلى صوره..وفطيم متعوده على شي ثاني...وبعدين حتى لو هي وافقت اهلها بيرفضون..
عقدت حصه حياتها..
حصه: قوم خالي مب سطحييين لهالدرجه...مابيرفضونك والسبب الشكل...
حمدان: حصه..دخييييييييل الله...سكري الموضوع...
حصه: لا...مابسمح لك تسوي هالشي بنفسك وببنت خالي....مب من حقك.... انا ادري انكم متفقين انك تخطبها بعد ماتتخرج وتشتغل..والحين ماعندك عذر..لازم تنفذ وعدك لها...وخل النصيب يحكم بينكم...
سكت حمدان..شو بيقولها..هو عارف من اول بانه بينرفض..لكن بيكون جذاب اذا قال بانه الامل مادخل قلبه..بسبب كلامها... هو يعرف فطيم..ويعرف قلبها وتفكيرها..مايهمها شكله...لكن هو حتى نفسيته تغيرت ...بترضى بهالشي بعد..؟!!!!..بتتحمل؟!!...مايظن...
نش من مكانه وهو مختنق..
حمدان: سووا اللي تبووونه....ولو اني عارف النتيجه سلف...
طلع من الصاله وركب سيارته وراح...يدور في الشوارع...

بينما حصه ابتسمت ابتسامه نصر...لازم حد فيهم يتصرف...حرام اللي يسويه بنفسه حرام...توه فعز شبابه ويبا يطفي شمعته بنفسه...هالشي مايصير... وهي مابتسمح له... بتكلم عمتها وبتخبرها تتوكل على الله وتخطب فاطمه...لانه من فتره اسرّت لها ام سلطان بانه فاطمه عاجبتنها..وتبا تخطبها لحمدان لكن ماتعرف شو راي حمدان بالسالفه...ساعتها حصه ماجاوبت لكنها فرحت لحمدان...
والمسا..يوم رجعت ام سلطان من عند يارتها...خبرتها حصه بانها شاورت حمدان بالموضوع وعن البنت..وقالها سووا اللي تبغونه...ونصحتها بانها تتوكل وتخطبها..
فرحت ام سلطان وايد لهالخبر.. كل اللي تبغيه بانه حمدان يغير من حياته شوي ويرتاح باله وتتغير نفسيته..ويرجع يبتسم ويظحك من اول ويديد...

بعد بداية فصل الصيفي..وعودة فطيم للسكن ... اتصلت ام سلطان بام فيصل...تخطب فاطمه لولدها حمدان... وام فيصل..وعدتها بخير وانها بترد عليها في اقرب فرصه...
وفي نفس الليله..وفي غرفة بو فيصل...
ام فيصل: اقول هلال...تعال ايلس برمسك بسالفه...
يا بو فيصل ويلس عالكرسي اللي حذالها..
ام فيصل: اليوم ام سلطان..حرمه محمد اخو حمد نسيبك....
بوفيصل:..هي..!!!..
ام فيصل: اتصلت بي تيلفون...تقول تبا تخطب فطيم لولدها حمدان...وانا قلت لها برد عليج خبر..
فكر بو فيصل لفتره وهو يحج لحيته... وقال بحيرة..
بو فيصل: والله هو ريال والنعم..وسعيد يحبه ويمدح فيه دوم..وانا بنفسي احبه واشوفه ماعليه قصور..لولا الخراش للي فيه شوي..بس كلهم كانوا جي وعقلوا عقب...ولولا اني واعد بنتي..بقرب به...الصراحه..
ام فيصل: يعني.؟!..
بوفيصل: يعني يا ام فيصل...مثل ماردينا الثنينه اللي قبله.. بنرده هو بعد....انا واعد بنتي.. من يوم يت تشتكي ذاك اليوم وتقولي دخيلك يابويه لا تيوزني الا يوم اخلص دراسه...وعدتها وقلت لها مابرمسج عن اي ريال الا يوم تتخرجين..واذا هو يباها وشارنها..يترياها..واللي له نصيب محد بيقطع نصيبه...كل شي مكتوب عند رب العالمين...
قالت ام فيصل بتحسف..
ام فيصل: يعني نردهم؟؟ ترا والله العرب حشاااام وماعليهم رمسه...وانا اعرف انهم بيحشمون بنتي..
بو فيصل: وانا مثلج اعرف انهم حشام ويستاهلون كل خير...لكن البنت اباها انا الصراحه تتخرج وتاخذ شهادة عشان اطمن على مستقبلها.. وعقب اللي له نصيب بياخذه يام فيصل لا تستعيلين عالبنت بعدها صغيره.. خليها تدرس..
ام فيصل: خلاص..اللي تشوفه... باجر بتصلبها وبرد عليها..والا والله اني مابغي اردهم هالعرب...
بوفيصل: هذا طلب البنت شو نسوي..وانتي امره سكتي عن الموضوع ولا تطرين ان هالعرب خطبوا عندنا حتى لعيالج..خلاص دام انه نحن بنردهم..مب زين نخبر...
ام فيصل: ان شاء الله على امرك....

----------


## Taka

وفعلا باجر اتصلت ام فيصل بام سلطان...وردت عليها بالرفض..بحجة ان البنت تبا تكمل دراستها وما تفكر بالزواج لكن اذا بيوون بعد ماتخلص البنت دراستها حياهم الله...



....::::||::::... ....::::||::::...


بعد ايام من هالرد اللي صدم ام سلطان وحصه بنفس الوقت...وبدوا يخافون كيف بياثر هالرفض على حالة حمدان ونفسيته...حصه انصدمت.. على حد علمها فطيم تحب حمدان من فتره طويله...معقووله يكون حادث حمدان اثر على هالحب.؟!!...على عكس ماكانت مقتنعه..معقول؟!!...احين شو بيقولون لحمدان..؟؟ 

اما بالنسبه لحمدان ..رغم انه كان مقتنع بالرفض...لكن لعلمه بانه امه فعلا كلمتهم بالموضوع...قام الفضول ياكله والارتباك والخوف وكل شي..من الرد المنتظر...تاخروا بالرد...معقوله يوافقون؟ لو وافقوا انا شو بسوي؟؟؟...بعد مااقتنعت بفكره فقدانها...معقوله تظحك لي الدنيا مره ثانيه..؟؟!!..لا...لا تحط امل ياحمدان..ممكن تنصدم في اي لحظه...لكنه لازم يسال..مرت ثلاث ايام ...متى بيردون عليهم.؟؟

في اليوم الرابع ماتحمل..وسال امه..
حمدان: امايه..ماردوا عليكم قوم سعيد.؟؟!..
ارتبكت الام...شو بتقوله ..شو بتقول.؟؟
ام سلطان: ياولدي ردوا علينا قبل يومين...يقولون..البنت تبا تكمل دراستها...وماتفكر بالعرس احين...


رغم انه كان متوقع..الا ان الصدمه كانت عنيفه بالنسبه له..
والله وصدق كلامي واعتقادي...ماتحملتي فكره انه يكون ريلج مشوه...ورفضتي..هذا وانتي اللي كنتي تدعين وتتريين اللحظه اللي بتكونين فيها حرمتي.؟؟؟..الحين استويتي تبين تكملين دراسه.؟!!!!...افاااا...
شعور حمدان كان فظيع..واصعب من انه يتحمله... او يتحمله اي ريال له عزه وكرامه...
قراره هو بانه يتخلى عنها عشانها ..عادي ممكن يتحمله....لكن بانه هي ..فطيم..حبيبة قلبه..ترفضه بسبب شكله..؟!!!!...هذي اللي صعبه جدا ومايقدر يتحملها...
ام سلطان: ياولدي لا تزعل ولا تكدر خاطرك...السالفه ومافيها انها تبا تكمل دراستها لاغير..وانته بعدك اصلا صغير عالعرس..وترا شي مية بنت تتمناك..لا تاخذ الامور بحساسيه هذا نصيب ومكتوب ...
سكت... شو بيقولها...امه مب فاهمه شي... دراسة فطيم بتكون اريح لها اذا كانت ساكنه هني في العين...وهو مابيرفض دراستها...السبب الاصلي انه انرفض بسبب ويهه...شوفيني يامي شوفي ويهي...ماتلاحظين؟؟؟..ويهي هو السبب...ولا شي سبب ثاني...سواء الرفض من فطيم او اهل فطيم...يظل السبب هو ويهي اللي يروع...
قام عنها وركب حجرته...فكر بانه ينام...لكن ماقدر..ماقدر..حاول وايد لكن بدون فايده...وبقرار مفاجئ..قام..وطلع شنطه كبيره..وقام يعبي فيها ملابسه واغراضه...واي شي توصله له ايده ..لين ماوصلت عند الشنطه الصغيره اللي كان يخزن فيها هدايا فطيم..وبغضب.حطها هي بعد في الشنطه الكبيره.....طول الليل وهو يرتب افكاره وشوي شوي تتبلور الفكره اللي فراسه ويقتنع بها اكثر واكثر...
شو يقعده عند ناس تحكم عالمظاهر....؟!!!..هذيلا ناس مايستاهلون ان الواحد يقعد بينهم...السالفه عندهم كلها مظهر فمظهر....ومؤخرا..انا ماعندي مظهر لائق تتقبله الناس...!!!..
الساعه تسع الصبح.. تصنع انه نازل يتريق..لكن في الحقيقه..هو نازل يشوف لمة اخوانه وامه وابوه..قبل مايسافر...وبعد نص ساعه..راح الشايب للعزبه...واخوانه راحوا لدواماتهم...وامه رجعت تنام..
وصارت الفرصه سانحه.. ركب فوق..وشل شنطته واغراضه..وجوازه..وشهادته..وكل اللي يحتاجه..ونزل...
دخل على امه وهي نايمه...ونزلت دمعه غادره من عينه..هوا على راسها وحبها..وطلع بسرعه قبل ماتخونه نفسه...اللي صايره ضعيفه وتتاثر من اقل شي...حط اغراضه في السياره ..طلع من البيت..في طريقه مر على بيت عمه..وقف جدامه ..خارج البيت..في سيارته..لمده ربع ساعه..يتامل هالبيت اللي ضم اكثر لحظات حمدان فرح فحياته..وكمل طريقه صوب دبي...هناك..حجز تذكره للندن.. وكانت طيارته اطير الظهر..وجدامه وقت طويل لين الظهر..شو يسوي...
وبشكل لا ارادي..توجه صوب السجون...المركز اللي محبوس فيه راعي دبي...لفتره عقاب طويله..وطلب زيارته
في البدايه راعي دبي ماعرفه ..ويوم شافه عقد حياته..مستعجب..منو هذا اللي ياي يزوره بعد ماتنكروا كل ربعه له..؟؟...
حمدان: عرفتني.؟!!.
الريال: لا والله..السموحه..منو الريال.؟!!..
ابتسم حمدان بسخرية...ماعرفتني.؟!!..وانا ويهك يتراوالي في احلامي كل ليله.؟!!!..
مد ايده وفصخ نظاراته الشمسيه...وبان الجرح..اللي مسبب لحمدان ازمه نفسيه....وفي لحظه..عرفه الريال وبطل عيونه وارتفع صدره بتنفس قوي..
حمدان: عرفتني احين..؟؟
كان جوابه بانه نزل راسه وهو يحس بذنب فظيع..
حمدان: انا ماعرف ليش ييت ازورك...لكن اباك تعرف...اني بسبب تهورك..تارك اهلي..وهدمت كل الخطط اللي خططت لها من زمان...وخربت حياتي...وبسافر الحين..وكله من تحت راسك...
الريال:...............
صمت..وشعور فظيع بالذنب..يخلي الواحد يتمنى يدفن نفسه ولا يواجه موقف مثل هذا...
حمدان: ابتعد عن هالطريج...ماقول اني مسامحنك...لا انا ماسامحك الصراحه...لكني انصحك... ابتعد عن درب الضلال...

----------


## Taka

وطلع وتركه في ذنبه....بعدها راح لاتصالات دبي..المكان اللي يشتغل فيه سعيد...وشافه وسلم عليه...وادرك بانه سعيد مايعرف بخطبه حمدان لاخته والا كان بيظهر اللوم على ويهه او بيذكر الموضوع ولو عالاقل بكلمه "سامحنا"...لكنه ماذكر الموضوع ابدا..بالتالي..ترك السالفه مثل ماهي...
حمدان: سعيد انا....انا مسافر لندن..
سعيد: شوووووووه.؟!!!...ليش؟
حمدان: بكمل الماستر ديجري..
حزت في خاطره سعيد هالرمسه...وفي لحظه سال في نفسه...وفطيم؟؟؟... لكنه مااجرأ يساله..كافيه الريال اللي فيه من مصايب...مابيزيد عليه ...وفي النهاية..هو مؤمن بالنصيب والقدر...
سعيد: ماخبرتنا من قبل...
حمدان: قررت امس...والتنفيذ اليوم... وانته اول واحد يدري..
سعيد: قصدك انك ماسلمت على حد ولا خبرت حد..؟؟
حمدان: لا...
سعيد: بيزعلون عليك ياحمدان مب زين اللي تسويه...
حمدان: بيسامحوني عقب...
سعيد: انزين..وو...والمصاريف...من وين بتصرف وانته ماتشتغل ومب على حساب الدوله...
ابتسم حمدان بسخريه وقال بتردد..
حمدان: عندي...آآآ,,, مبلغ..محترم..كنت اوفره لـــ... لوقت الحاجه...ويوم بحتاج بتصل بسلطان ومابيقصر..
لكن الحيلة ما انطلت على سعيد...مب موفرنه للحاجه...لكن موفرنه لزواجه...اللي من الواضح ان حمدان كنسل عنه..وهالشي آلم سعيد وبشكل فظيع....المشكله مب عارف شو يسوي عشان يساعده...
سعيد: حمدان...اسمع...لا تظن ولو للحظه...بانه الجرح اللي فويهك غير من شعورنا صوبك...انته الوحيد اللي يحس بهالطريقه والا نحن مظايقين لانك ظالم نفسك وايد...توك فعز شبابك والويه ترا مب حكم على شخصيات ونفوس الناس...لا تخلي هالشي ياثر فيك...
حمدان: ..سعيد... انا ابا ابتعد...تعبت من نظرات الناس لي .. تعبت من نظرات الشفقه...وبعدين فيه كذا هدف من سفري..اولا بكمل دراستي..ثانيا احتمال اني اخضع لعملية تجميلية هناك مثل مانصحني الدكتور... ثالثا...ابتعد وارتاح نفسيا...
تنهد سعيد..
سعيد: الله يوفقك...ماقدر اجبرك على شي بس اذا بغيت نصيحتي لاتسافر...
حمدان: مشكور عالنصيحه...لكني اتخذت قراري...ومحتاجك توصلني للمطار وتخلي سويج سيارتي عندك لين ماتحصل فرصه تعطيها خليفه او عبدالله او أي حد من الاهل...
سعيد: مصمم يعني.؟!!..
حمدان: ان شاء الله مصمم...
سعيد: بتقطعنا؟
حمدان: افا عليك بو عسكور...لا ان شاء الله مابقطع حد وبتصلبكم دوم متى ماقدر...واول مااخذ رقم يديد من هناك بعطيكم اياه عشان تتصلوبي انتوا بعد..

----------


## Taka

وعلى هالحال...وباسف شديد ..وصل سعيد حمدان للمطار الظهر..وودعه وسمع توصياته عالاهل كلهم...
ركب حمدان الطياره..لاول مره يسافر بروحه...هذي هي الحال اللي بيكون عليها طول فترة غيابه...ولازم يتعود من الحين.. 
تحركت الطياره ..وطارت وحمدان على متنها...تارك كل شي وراه... واالشي الوحيد اللي كان يبا يشرد منه هو ويهه..!!!..لكن للاسف مايقدر...!.




~(نهاية الجزء الاخير.. وبداية الجزء بعد الاخير)~

التفت بو فيصل للدكتور منصدم...
بو فيصل: شوو تقوووول يادكتووور...ورم.؟؟؟
الدكتور: هدي بالك...الوالده عندها تكتلات تحت الابط..واحتمال الورم وارد...احتمال يكون حميد واحتمال يكون خبيث...ولازم نسويلها فحوصات اكثر...
هز راسه بو فيصل حزنا على ام فيصل... وبعد فحوصات ثانيه ..خضعت لها العيوز..رجعوا البيت بانتظار النتيجه بعد يومين...
وفي البيت..
فطيم: ها ابوويه بشر..؟؟ شوفيها امايه؟؟
بوفيصل: والله شو اقولج يابنتي.. يقول الدكتور عندها ورم يمكن...والنتيجه بتطلع بعد يومين..وانا مب مطمن...
فطيم: شوووووووه..ورم..؟؟؟؟ واعلي عليج يامي...ماتستاهل والله....وين الورم؟ في الثدي؟
بوفيصل: والله مادري يقول عندها تكتلات تحت الابط...
راحت فطيم اللي تخرجت قريب من الجامعه لامها... طول سنتين والحوادث المفرحه تتوالى عليهم.. ولاده حصه..وبعدها بكم شهر ولاده عنود اللي يابت بنت ثانيه بعد سموها عزه...وبعدهم بعد بخمس شهور ولاده نورة اللي يابت ولد ماشاء الله سموه راشد وكان بحلاة ابووه.. .. سنتين والكل يعيش بسعاده...وسلام... بالرغم من مفاجاة سفر حمدان الفجائي...وافتقادهم كلهم له..الا انهم مع الوقت تعودوا..وصار كل حد له حياته يعيش فيها ويحاتيها... اما فطيم..فمثل ماتركها حمدان..مازالت على حالها...تحبه ..وتموت على ذكره...مع انه خانها وسافر عنها بدون سبب مقنع...تركها بعد بدون سبب مقنع...لكن حبه مازال مسيطر عليها ...وحزنها عليه دفعها اتجاه الدراسه اكثر واكثر..والنتيجه..تخرجت قبل دفعتها..وبمعدل جيد جدا....

دخلت على امها اللي انسدحت عالشبريه من التعب..
فطيم: شي يعورج امايه؟ شو تانسين؟؟
ام فيصل: والله احس بتعب في جسمي كله يابنتي...
فطيم: الله يشافيج يامايه ماتشوفين شر..
وباستها على راسها...

طلعت النتيجه..وطلع اللي خافوا منه..ورم خبيث .. وعملية استئصاله واجبه...
هالخبر سبب لهم صدمه في البيت وعند الكل... وبسبب القصص الكثيره اللي يسمعونها عن سوء الطب في الدوله... خاف عليها بو فيصل بشكل كبير واصرر انه يسفرها... 
وبعد مشاورات كبيره..اصر بو فيصل انه هو اللي يروح معاها.. وبتروح فطيم معاهم لانها خلاص تخرجت ولا عندها شغل ..اما البنات منى ومنال فكانن عليهن ثانوية عامه وامتحاناتهن متاخره...اما سعيد وفيصل كانت عليهم دوامات...معانهم عرضوا انهم يقدمون اجازات لكن الشايب راسه عصصص..وماطاع انه حد يودي حرمته الا هو نفسه.....
وبعد الترتيبات...سافروا الشواب ومعاهم فطيم... سايرين صوب........لندن..!!!!...



على وصولهم في لندن استاجروا غرفتين في فندق.. والمنطقه كانت كلها اجانب... دخلوا ام فيصل مستشفى لندن بردج على طول...وخلال اليومين الاوليين اجروا لام فيصل فحوصات شامله ...وحددوا لها موعد العملية على اخر الاسبوع....

----------


## Taka

...::||::... ...::||::... ...::||::...
جابل حمدان المرايه ومسك المشط وقعد يرتب شعره..وتامل ويهه..وعينه اللي ردت على طبيعتها مثل قبل.. وشكر عبدالله في خاطره..اللي يا قبل سنه لحظور مؤتمر طبي..واصر عليه انه يجري العملية التجميلية بعد ما تاكد من وجود دكتور متخصص ومحترف..ورتب لك كل شي وفعلا اجرى حمدان العملية ورجعت عينه مثل ماهي.. لكن الجرح كان واضح شوي كانه شمخ قطوه قديم وماختفى اثره... ورجعت ثقة حمدان بنفسه مثل قبل...لكنه مازال متالم من رفض فطيم له بسبب شكله.... متالم جدا..ومايعتقد بان أي شي ممكن يخفف عنه هالالم...
لكن اتصال عمه قبل شوي..وتوصيته على بو فيصل وحرمته وهم في لندن... رجعت له ذكرى ايام يبا ينساها...طبعا مابينسى ابدا انه تقدم لهالناس عشان يخطب بنتهم ورفضوا..هم رفضوا او فطيم النتيجه وحده..لكن مهما كان..مابيخيب امل عمه..وهذيلا من الاهل...ومن معزه سعيد.....وفطيم...وهم غرب في هالمكان وبحاجه لشخص يوقف معاهم... 
رتب الشقة عالسريع وخذ سويج سيارته وطلع صوب المستشفى اللي خبروه انهم بيكونون موجودين فيه.....
بعد وصوله المستشفى ... سال عنهم عند الرسبشن ..وبعد دواره وتفحيص حصل الشايب واقف في زاويه عدال غرفة معينه... ويسبح بالمسباح...تنهد حمدان... لابد من انه يواجهه.. عشان الاهل...تحنحن ومشى صوبه...
حمدان: السلام عليك خالي...
رفع الشايب راسه متفاجئ ..ويوم شاف حمدان نش وبانت على ويهه ابتسامه فرحه..
بوفيصل: مرحبااا الساع..هلا والله بحمدااااان...
ولعجب حمدان واستغرابه الشديد...تقرب الشايب وحظن حمدان كانه ولده...او اعز... والحقيقه بانه الشايب وايد متاسف على حالة حمدان من كلام سعيد عنه...
بوفيصل: ياحي هالشوف والله اني فرحت بشووفتك..
حمدان: الله يحييك خالي..شحالك عساك طيب..؟؟ 
بوفيصل: بخيير وسهاله..خير ياولدي عسا ماشر شوتسوي في المستشفى؟؟
ظحك حمدان..
حمدان: ههههه خالي انا ياي عشانك...خبرني عمي انكم هني وييتكم...
بوفيصل: هذا العشم فيك ماتقصر ياولدي...
حمدان: عسى ماشر خالي..شو بلاها الوالده.؟!!..
بوفيصل: والله شو اقولك ياولدي...يقولون فيها ورم...وبيسوولها عملية..
ضرب الشيبه كف بكف بحزن وحسره على شريكة حياته...وخوف عليها
حمدان: لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله..الله يشافيها ان شاء الله..ماتستاهل...لا تخاف خالي خل ايمانك بالله قوي وباذن الله بتقوم بالسلامه...
بوفيصل: الله يسمع منك ان شاء الله..
حمدان: واحين هي وين؟
بوفيصل: عندها دختووره دخلت وراغتني برا ولا عرفتلها شو تقول...
حمدان: ليش عمي محد يا وياكم يتفاهم وياهم زين؟؟
بوفيصل: والله ياولدي انا بنتي امبونها يايه وياي..تفهم لهم وتروم ترمسهم لكنها من تغير الجو مرضت وخليتها في الفندق وييت عنها اليوم.. 
لكن حمدان ماسمع شي من عقب كلمة "بنتي"...اي بنت؟!!... أي بنت؟!!!.... منو اللي ياي معاهم.؟!!..
لكنه طرد هالافكار من باله وقت ماساله الشايب سؤال ثاني..
بوفيصل: ماشاء الله يابويه قالولي ويهك متعور ..!!..اشوفه مافيه شي.؟!!..
ابتسم حمدان...بحزن..
حمدان: سويت عملية خالي... من سنه...ورد ويهي مثل اول...
بوفيصل: ياحيك ياولدي...والله زعلنا خبرك وسعيد دوم يرمس عنك..
حمدان: فيك الخير ياخالي...اقول خالي... تراني مابرضى تيلسون في فندق وتخسرون عماركم وشقتي موجوده...!!..
بوفيصل: لا يابويه دخيلك مانبا نعبل عليك ونزعجك..
حمدان: خالي...حلفت عليك...شقتي وسيعه وبترتاحون فيها وقريبه من هني...وانا ببات عند ربيعي...امره لا تحاتي ولا ترفض دخيلك...والله مابرتاح انا الا جي..
استسلم الشايب ووافق...
بوفيصل: بارك الله فيك ياولدي...ماتقصر..بنثقل عليك عاد..
حمدان: لا افا عليك لا بتثقل علي ولا شي...
بوفيصل: ماله داعي تطلع ابويه من شقتك ...بتضمنا كلنا..
حمدان: لالا خالي... انا اقول ارقد عند ربيعي وانته وياك ...بنتك..واهلك.. مابتاخذون راحتكم جي..ولايهمك انته لا تحاتيني...
بوفيصل: مشكوور ياولدي..
وبعد ما اطمنوا على العيوز وفهم حمدان من الممرضه بانها عملية بسيطه ..وبيجرونها مثل ماهومتفق اخر الاسبوع..اي بعد اربع ايام.. طلعوا من المستشفى وركب الشايب مع حمدان فسيارته الصغيره اللي يستاجرها وقت اللزوم..لانه اغلب مشاوير حمدان كانت بالتكسي او بالباص او احيانا ومثل مايحب..بالمشي... لكن بما ان اهل الامارات هني استاجر هالسياره عشان تغطي مشاويرهم بدون تعب...
ركبوا السياره وساروا للفندق اللي حاجز فيه الشايب.. ونزلوا..ركب حمدان معاه وهو معزم انه يشل الشنطه عنه ومايخليه يشل شي..فظيحه ريال كبير...بس كان متخوف من هوية البنت اللي يايه معاهم...ياترى منوه.؟؟ ليش قلبه يدق بعنف؟؟..فواده يقوله انها فطيم...لو كانت فطيم شو بيسوي؟؟ او الاهم..شو هي بتسوي..؟!!..وقف حمدان في الممر..بينما دخل الشايب غرفه من الغرف...
وشاف فطيم نايمه...تقرب منها بقلق..
بوفيصل: بنتي؟؟ فطيييم...قومي فديتج قومي...
نشت فطيم مع صداع مصاحب...
فطيم: هاا ابوويه..شحالها امايه..؟

----------


## Taka

بوفيصل: امج بخير لكن قومي لمي اغراضج بنطلع من الفندق...
فطيم: هااا؟؟ ليش ابويه وين بنسير؟
بوفيصل: انتي قومي خلصيني ولمي اغراضج بسرعه...
طلع عنها وسكر الباب وراه...
بوفيصل: تعال ابوويه لا اتم واقف هني..ادخل داخل لين ما الم اغراضي..
حمدان: ماعليك خالي ادخل انته ولم اغراضك وانا بترياك هني...
حمدان رفض لانه خايف تكون البنت هذي داخل الغرفه..فظيحه...بعدين حتى لوماكانت داخل..يستحي يدخل غرف حد...
بوفيصل: مابطول عليك..
دخل بوفيصل غرفة ثانيه وخلا الباب مفتوح عشان يحس حمدان بانه مرحب به اذا بغا يدش...
لكن حمدان مادخل..استمر واقف بدا.. وايده في جيوب بنطلونه الجنز الاسود... ولابس النظارات الشمسية اللي تعود عليها بشكل كبير ..بوجود تشوه او لا...ييرتاح بلبسها...
فجاه تبطل الباب المجاور..وحمدان من خوفه غمض عينه..خايف من الشخص اللي بيطلع...وكانت فطيم..
لابسه شيله ملونه زرقا..ومتحجبه..ولابسه جاكيت ساتر طويل مثل العباة.. وتسحب شنطتها وراها...
اول ماشافت الريال اللي واقف في الممر..بغت ترجع خايفه..ومتوتره..لكنها وقفت..الويه مالوف...الطول مالوف...الوقفه...والويه الوسيم....والنظارات الشمسيه...
لا..
لا..
مدت ايدها ومسكت الجدار..واستندت عليه...كفاية الصداع والزجام...يطلع حمدان فويهها بهالطريقه وبعد طول غياب؟؟؟؟؟....ياربي انا فحلم او علم...؟!!..ماصدق..ماصدق..!!..
بعد طول وقت..ماحس حمدان برده فعل..فتح عيونه ورفع راسه ببطء...وشاف اللي تمر بخيالاته كل يوم...حس شي حار يمشي بصدره..ويهز جسمه كامل...فطيم.!!!..
حمدان: ....... فطيم.!!...
تجمعت الدموع في عيونها..وشهقت شهقة مخنوقة ورجعت لغرفتها تاركه شنطتها في الممر...
ليش الحين...ليش الحين ياحمدان؟؟؟...شو اللي يابك لندن الحين...؟؟؟ عرفت انك سافرت لكن ماعرفت انك هني في لندن..!!!....آآخ ياحمدان رجعت لي المواجع... احاول انساك لكن بدون فايده...والحين رجعت شو تبا بعد.؟؟ شو تبا.؟؟!!..
حست بانفتاح الباب..ومسحت دموعها بسرعه...
بوفيصل: شوبلاج بنتي؟؟
فطيم: ماشي ابويه...يتني نوبه عطس بس...وين بنسير؟؟
بوفيصل: ليش مخليه شنطتج في الممر؟؟
فطيم: شفت ريال في الممر ورديت بسرعه...ونسيتها برا..
بوفيصل: هيي... انزين تغشي..ويالله نسير...
فطيم: ان شاء الله..
تغشت فطيم...وطلعت ورا ابوها بتردد..وسكرت الباب وراها...

شافهم حمدان طالعين مره ثانيه...مد ايده وشل شنطه الشايب..بينما بوفيصل شل شنطة بنته المتوسطه الحجم...حركه فطيم زعلته وايد... كارهه شوفتي لهالدرجه ..اول ماشافتني شردت.؟!!.. 
نزلوا كلهم من الفندق وسلموا المفاتيح ودفعوا الحساب..وركبوا كلهم السياره...حمدان وفطيم على اعصابهم...وبوفيصل حاله غريب.. شاءت الصدف بانه الريال اللي خطب بنته..هو نفسه اللي يفزع لهم وقت الحاجه...!!..يمكن قراره كان خاطئ برفض حمدان.. بصراحه انه ريال والنعم وحرام يتفوت...
وصلوا الشقه ودخلوها..وفطيم مازالت متغشيه وهي تحس بالمووت ياكل اطرافها...يعني بيسكنون في شقة حمدان..؟؟؟!!!..ليش ابويه مايشرح شي ولا يقولي أي شي.؟!!....

----------


## Taka

ريحووني..

عرفهم حمدان عالشقة الصغيره... غرفة نوم..غرفة مكتب..فيه كنبة..تنسحب وتصير سرير بكل سهولة...والصاله والحمام والمطبخ..كل شي على قد الحال لكنها مريحه....
حمدان: ان شاء الله ترتاحون فيها...
بوفيصل: يابويه..وانته؟؟ والله اني متلوم فيك..
ابتسم حمدان
حمدان: خالي.. انا بسكن مجابلنكم على طول..شفت الشقه اللي مجابله..هاي شقة واحد من البحرين...ربيعي...انا بيلس عنده واذا احتجتوا أي شي ترانا في الشوف ولا يردك الا لسانك...
فطيم كانت تتامل حمدان طول الوقت...ماتغير...لكنه ضعف اكثر...وو..عقدت حياتها...شو هالشمخ على ويهه..؟!!..متى انشمخ؟؟!!...
حمدان: خذوا راحتكم ...انا بسير شوي وبرد.. 
طلع حمدان مستعيل من الشقه عشان يلتقط انفاسه ويفكر بالوضع...
فطيم..بعد طول غياب وفراق...ترجع لحياتي وبقوه...كانها ماغابت يوم...مثل ماهي...التفكير ظايع في هالموضوع...كم الواحد بيقعد يفكر..؟!!..خلني اعيش حياتي يوم بيووومه...واللي يصير تراه مكتوب...
تحرك وراح الجمعية..اشترى شوية اغراض ولوازم للمطبخ لانه على مايذكر المطبخ مصفر...ويحتاج لشوية اغراض.. وبعد ماخلص..مر المطعم وخذ لهم عشا...ورجع...دق الباب ..لاول مره يدق باب شقته...فتح بو فيصل..
بوفيصل: مرحبابك ابوويه اقرب...البيت بيتك وادق الباب...
ابتسم حمدان..
حمدان: الله يسلمك خالي..مايصير بعد ندغر عليكم الشقه جي ...
دخل حمدان ولاحظ خلو الصاله..اكيد فطيم فوحده من الغرف..ودخل المطبخ..ورتب الاغراض داخل وحط العشا هناك..
ورد طلع للشايب..
حمدان: خالي..تراني ماخذلكم عشا..ومووجود في الفرن في المطبخ...واي شي تحتاجونه هذا رقمي..اتصلي وبييك سيده...
وعطاه ورقه صغيره مكتوب فيها رقمه..
بوفيصل: مشكوور ياولدي والله انك ماقصرت.. تعشى ويانا انزين...
حمدان: والله ياخالي اني ماقص عليك...ربيعي عازمني عالعشا من امس ....وانتوا خذوا راحتكم...وهذا مفتاح الشقه تفضل..(وعطاه المفتاح)..واحين اسمحلي بدخل الغرفه بشل شوية اغراض...
بوفيصل: تفضل يابوويه البنت في الغرفه الثانيه.....
دخل حمدان غرفته وطلع شنطه صغيره حط فيها كم لبسه..واغراضه الضرورية..وطلع...اول ماطلع ..طلعت فطيم من الغرفه المجابله...انصدم حمدان ونزل راسه سيده.. مب عوايده ينزل راسه ويستحي لكن هذي فطيم...فطيم...فرحي وجرحي...وكل شي...
تراجعت فطيم لورا وسكرت الباب وقلبها يدق بالقوو...بينما حمدان تحرك قبل مايتورط اكثر...لو مب الشايب موجود جان كلمها...لكن شو بيقولها؟؟؟ ....ليش رفضتييني؟؟..
طلع من الشقه وراح شقة ربيعه...

مرن ثلاث ايام...حمدان ماكان يقصر معاهم..وهم اصلا معظم الوقت في المستشفى...ومبين انهم مسيطرين عالوضع...ومايواجهون المشاكل...بالتالي ماكان يسيرلهم وايد..ويتلاقى مع الشايب بس..اما فطيم فماكان يشوفها الا نادر جدا جدا... الليله الاخيره قبل عملية العيوز... كان بوفيصل عندها في المستشفى...لين ما اييبه حمدان بعد ساعه..اما فطيم..بتمت في الشقه..تمشي فيها..وتلمس كل شي خاص بحمدان وعاش معاه في السنتين اللي طافن...تجرأت وفتحت الكبت...تلمس ملابسه..وقمصانه...وتشمها....تحبه..ماتقدر تعيش بدونه...ترك اثر وفراغ كبير بغيابه...والحين تحس بانه روحها انتعشت مره ثانيه..لكن ماتنسى بانه تخلى عنها لسبب مجهول...طاحت ايدها وهي في قمة سرحانها على شنطة صغيره...سحبتها ..وفتحتها..شافت فيها اربع هدايا مغلفه مختلفة الاحجام....ودق قلبها بعنف...سحبت اول هدية..ملزق عليها ورقه صغيره "امتياز رقم 3" ... وعلى طول امتلت عيونها دموع مع ابتسامه فرح...مانساني...مستحيل ينساني...مازال يحتفظ بالهدايا اللي واعدني بها بسبب امتيازاتي...!!...يعلني فداك ياحمدان...مهما سويت احبك احبك احبك...!!..

----------


## Taka

بالباجر بينما العيوز في غرفة العمليات...كانوا كلهم يالسين في غرفة الانتظار.. بوفيصل وعداله حمدان...وفي الجهة الثانيه مكان بعيد شوي..فطيم...
بعد مرور ساعات طلع الدكتور وبشرهم بنجاح العملية...تم استئصال الورم...ومن حسن الحظ بانه في بداياته...لوكان المرض متقدم بتصعب عليهم العملية...
بعد ساعتين سمحوا لبوفيصل انه يشوف حرمته...شخص واحد فقط يدخل...ساعتها نسى بنته ونسى حمدان واندفع لزوجته يطمن عليها...
ارتبك حمدان..واخيرا وحيد مع فطيم...مع عذر مقنع بانه مايقدر يخليها بروحها..عشان جي بيتم معاها...
وفطيم ارتبكت اكثر..وعرفت انه بيتجرأ وبيكلمها...
حمدان:,,, احم...تستاهلين سلامتها..
فطيم:...... الله يسلمك....
...سكتوت...

حمدان: ماخذتي صيفي هالسنه؟
ابتسمت فطيم...بحزن...مايعرف باخبارها..؟!!!!!!...
فطيم: تخرجت ياحمدان...
حمدان: والله.؟!!!... مبروووووووك....بمعدل كم؟
فطيم: جيد جدا...
ابتسم حمدان..ابتسامه فرح صادقه...
حمدان: مبرووووووك..تستاهلين والله..
فطيم:...الله يبارك فيك....وانته؟؟
حمدان: انا باقلي شهرين...وباخذ الماستر...
وابتسم...
وابتسمت هي بعد...
ماكانت متغشيه عنه تعبت من الغشاة.. حق شو تتغشى؟..حمدان شايف ويهها لين ماشبع منها وتخلى عنها في النهاية...حق شوتتغشى.!!..
فطيم: آآه...ممكن سؤال؟؟
دق قلب حمدان بالقوو...
حمدان: اكيد..
فطيم: شو هاليرح اللي على ويهك؟ شو يرحك.؟؟؟
عقد حمدان حياته...شو هالسؤال..؟!!!..ماتذكرين سبب رفضج لي وسبب فراقنا يعني..؟؟
حمدان: نسيتي بهالسرعه؟؟؟
عقدت فطيم حياتها تحاول تتذكر منو اللي يرح حمدان ...بس اخر مره شافته كان ويهه بخير وصافي وحلو ماشي يعيبه..!!!..
فطيم: نسيت شووو؟؟؟
حمدان: يالله عاد فطيم...شووو تحاولين تسوين؟؟.. رفضتيني يوم شفتيني مشوه والحين يوم شفتي ويهي صاحي تتظاهرين انج ماتذكرين..؟!!..وفري هالحركات...
ابتعدت فطيم عن الايدار اللي كانت مسانده عليه ويلست على اقرب كرسي....هذا شو يقول..؟؟ شو يقول شووو يخرف.؟!!!!..
فطيم: شو تقول؟؟؟
عقد حمدان حياته...ردة فعل فطيم طبيعية مثل مايذكرها...شوبلاها الحين معقووله نست تشوه ويهه.؟؟؟؟
حمدان: شو اقول بعد....نسيتي يعني اني كنت مشوه...وانج رفضتيني لهالسبب..!!..فطيم بليييييز...لا تحطينا بهالموقف...!..

فطيم: حمدان...انته شو يالس تقول؟؟؟ أي تشوه واي رفض...!!!... 
حمدان: التشوه اللي صابني في ويهي نتيجه ظرابه .... والرفض اللي ياني من صوبكم يوم ييت اخطبج ورفضتوني بحجه انج تبين تكملين دراسه...هااا...ذكرتي احين..؟!!!..
مسكت فطيم راسها منصدمه...لا..مستحيل اللي يقوله مستحيل...
فطيم: حمدان... انته اللي ابتعدت عني...لا تقعد تبرر واطلع اسباب احين لهالشي...انته من عقب رجعة ولد عموه ناصر من السفر...وانته لابسني..غيرت رقم تيلفونك بس عشان ماتوصلك مسجاتي...انته اللي ابتعدت لا تقعد تالف لي اسباب...

----------


## Taka

حمدان: انا ابتعدت صح لانه ويهي تشوه يافطيم...مابغيت اظلمج معاي...لكني بعد تخرجي وفيت بوعدي وييت وخطبتج...وانتي اللي رفضتي.....
صرخت فطيم ..
فطيم: متــــــــــىىىىىىىىى..؟!!!..
حمدان: اسالي اهلج يمكن يذكرونج متى كان هالشي....
ووقف حمدان بعصبيه وقام يمشي في المكان نفسه بتوتر...
اما فطيم مسكت راسها مره ثانيه تحاول تهدي اعصابها.. هي تعرف حمدان...مايجذب..ومستحيل يفارقها بدون سبب مقنع...اما سالفة اهلها..فهذي لازم تستفسر عنها ...قامت ووقفت..ومشت صوب حمدان ووقف جدامه..تتامل فويهه...
فطيم: راوني...وين التشوه.؟!!..
حمدان: ابوج بيطلع في أي لحظه لا توقفين جدامي جي..
وابتعد حمدان عنها عشان مايسبب لها مشكله ثانيه...لكنها مسكت ايده بقو... الشي اللي خلا حمدان يرتعش...
فطيم: راوني...
تنهد حمدان...واشر بصبعه كيف كان الجرح...
حمدان: كان يبدا من هني...لين هني...بشكل بشع..وخرب لي عيني...لكني من سنه سويت عملية تجميلية...ومابقى غير هالاثر اللي تشوفينه...
بعد التدقيق...ادركت فطيم صحة كلامه...واكثر...ادركت ملابسات الموضوع كلها...وانهارت بدموع هجمت على عيونها بشكل مفاجئ..يلست عالكرسي اللي كان حمدان يالس عليه ..وغطت ويهها وقعدت تصيح...
حمدان بعد...ادرك ملابسات القضية...فطيم كانت جاهلة لكل شي...ماكانت تدري ..لا بتشوه ويهه..ولا بخطبته لها...ولا باي شي....عاشت السنتين اللي طافن اكيد بحيره وعذاب..وتساؤلات ماتخلص...انا ظلمتها...وانظلمت معاها..
حن قلبه ..مايتحمل يشوفها تصيح....تقرب منها ويلس عدالها..
حمدان: فطيم... لا تصيحين...اطالعيني...فطيييم...
رفعت فطيم ويهها لكنها ماصدت صوبه..ومسحت دموعها اللي ماتزال تنهمر بغزاره...تبكي على اشياء كثيره....
حمدان: ماكنتي تدرين بالحادث..؟!!!..
هزت فطيم راسها " لا"...
حمدان: ولاا كنتي تدرين بخطبتي لج.؟؟؟

----------


## Taka

هزت راسها مره ثانيه.."لا"...ببطئ وحزن...
حمدان: كلهم كانوا يدروون...ليش ماخبروج؟؟ معقووله ماسمعتي كلمه مني والا مني..؟!!..
تنفست فطيم عشان تتمالك نفسها..
فطيم: بعدك عني..خلاني ابتعد انا بعد عن الناس...مع اني سالت وسالت...لكن نورة تقولي انك بخير وسهاله...تدرس ..وعادي...مع الوقت ادركت انك تخليت عني..
قاطعها حمدان..
حمدان: لا...انا ماتخليت عنج...تشوه ويهي هو السبب....
فطيم: كيف قدرت؟؟
حمدان: فطيم..حطي نفسج مكاني...والله كنت الوع بالجبد..ماكنت اباج تنظلمين وياي...مابتحمل نظرة شفقة منج...
واجهته فطيم بنظرة غاضبه...
فطيم: ليش الشكل هو كل شي عندك.؟؟؟ لو انا تشوهت ترضى اني اتخلى عنك عشان ماظلمك معاي...
حمدان:.....لا... لا تفاولين على عمرج...
فطيم: انا عمري ما اهتميت بشكلك...يهمني صح تكون باحسن صورة لكن ماكان له أي وزن عندي...واذا بغيت الصدق..نفرت منك من اول ماعرفتك والسبب كان جمال صورتك...
سبب له كلام فطيم مناقضات وايده..فرح مع صدمه مع حزن...شعور متضارب مايعرف كيف يوصفه او شو يسميه..قام من الكرسي ومشى عشان يستعيد هدوء اعصابه...ويعطي فرصه لفطيم انها تهدى هي بعد لانها كانت معصبه من تصرفه...من ظلمه لنفسه ولها هي بعد....لانه ماعطاها أي فرصه بانها تقول رايها بالموضوع...
لكن وقوفه وابتعاده كان فوقت مناسب...لانه تزامن مع خروج بو فيصل من من غرفة ام فيصل وعلى ويهه ابتسامه فرح وطمئنينه...
طارت فطيم صوبه...
فطيم: هاا ابوويه..شو امي؟؟
بوفيصل: الحمد لله..الحمد لله...بخير..سيري شوفيها تسال عنج...
ركظت فطيم ودخلت الغرفه..بينما تم حمدان مع الشايب ..

من بعدها ماسمحت له فرصه بانه يشوفها ..او يكلمها.. لكن الفرح والامل كان يدغدغ قلبه ومشاعره...وهو يفكر باللي بيسويه ...ويحط الخطط...
وبعد اربع ايام..رخصوا ام فيصل للظهره من المستشفى...وهم ماصبروا ..على طول حجزوا للرجعه للبلاد...ودعهم حمدان في المطار بابتسامه ..بدون حزن... في أي وقت ابتداءا من الحين...بتكتشف فطيم مفاجأة...

في الطياره.. وبحزن...يلست فطيم على كرسي عدال كرسي امها وابوها..وبعد ماستقرت الطيارة في الجو..
فطيم: ابويه انا بسير الحمام وبرجع...
بوفيصل: برايج بنتي...
مسكت فطيم شنطة ايدها..وسارت الحمام...فتحت شنطتها عشان اطلع مشط لانها طلعت من الشقه حتى بدون ماتمشط شعرها بسبب استعجال ابوها..وبسبب تاخرها في النوم لانها ماقدرت تنام لعلمها بانها باجر بتفارق حمدان بعد مارجع حبه يطغى على أي شي..بتفارقه مره ثانيه..والله يعلم متى بتشوفه مره ثانيه..كل اللي تمنه بانها ينسوونها هني..في لندن..ويخلونها معاه...لكن طبعا مستحيل......
فتحت الشنطه..وشافت ظرف...استغربت..ماتذكر بانها حاطتنه..مدت ايدها وفتحته..

" حبيبتي...الطويله..
انا اسف...ظلمتج معاي....وظلمت نفسي...والايام ظلمتنا بعد ولا قصرت فينا...ماعرف شو اقولج..لكن من بعد كلامنا اخر مره..ادركت امور وايده...وانا متاكد بانج ادركتيها انتي بعد بما اني اعرفج زين مازين...
فطيم... ماسمحت لي الفرصه اني اكلمج عشان جي اكتب لج هالرساله... 
احبج...وعمري ماتخليت عنج الا وانا مجبور وشرحت لج السبب...حاولت انساج ماانكر هالشي..لكن حبج كان اقوى مني... ولا قدرت عليه حيله...وبما انج ماتدرين بخطبتي لج..فانا ماعندي عذر باني اتم معصب عليج ..نظرا لانه مالج ذنب...ظلمتج وايد واتمنى تسامحيني... وانا متاكد بانه طيبه قلبج بتخليج تسامحيني...تعرفين ليش؟

لانج مانسيتيني...مازلتي تحبيني...قد ماانا احبج...
باختصار... باقلي شهرين...وراجع... ان وافقتي على حد غيري بفركش عليج كل شي تسمعين؟؟
فهمتي؟؟...انتي لي انا...وهالمره مابسمح لاي شخص بانه يفرق بينا.....

الشيخ حمدان"






~( النهـــــــــــ اموت واحيا بك ـــــاية )~

----------


## Taka

واخيرا خلصت ..... ورحk.s.a .....شمعة تحترق ..... اميرة المرح .... انتوا تابعتوا القصه من البدايه وماعرف اذا تابعتوها لنهايه .....المهم حبيت اقولكم مشكورين ..... انا كنت مابكملها لاني ماشوف ردود بس صرت كلما ادخل اشوف عدد الزوار سبعه فقلت يالله اكملها لهم ترويج للمنتدى ..... وشكر بعد ربيعي عزيز على المتابعه الشرسه كل يوم يقولي اذا ماكملتها بذبحك هو صح مو مسجل بالمنتدى بس بيسجل قريب لانه اعجبه ...... واحب اذكر انه القصه منقوله .... تحياتي....

----------

